# Rate The Last Movie You Saw II



## Ema Skye (Apr 23, 2010)

*The Incredible Hulk:* 8/10 To my surprise I actually really enjoyed the film (maybe it has to do with the sexiness of Edward Norton...)


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 23, 2010)

Now under 10,000 posts, THANK GOD. The forum is saved, huzzah!

Continued from: Oh hey, look what we have here.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

Hahah, I enjoyed it a lot because of him as well.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2010)

*1st half of Bad Boys II-oooohhhhhh god...*


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

Is that a orgasmic "oooooooooooh god" or one of extreme displeasure?


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2010)

Bad Boys II said:
			
		

> *Marcus Burnett*: Mike! There's a papa rat humping the shit out of this mama rat. No, he's straight pile-driving her!
> *Mike Lowery:* Now how is that information gonna help me do my job?
> *Marcus Burnett:* They fuck just like us!



And you see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2010)

We all know Vono is a closet Michael Bay fanboy.


----------



## Chee (Apr 23, 2010)

And we all know you're an Uwe Boll fanboy. You're not fooling anyone.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2010)

Princess and the Frog

great film that was just enjoyable.  I regret not watching it in the theaters when it was out.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 23, 2010)

I remember watching Bad Boys 2 for the first time. My friends acted like it was the best film they'd ever seen. That day I realised my friends were idiots.


----------



## DETHTROLL (Apr 23, 2010)

Hottub Time Machine, it was a fairly decent movie id have to say.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I remember watching Bad Boys 2 for the first time. My friends acted like it was the best film they'd ever seen. That day I realised my friends were idiots.



that movie, I swear, I love to hate it


----------



## Nakor (Apr 24, 2010)

Elephant - 6/10
If you look at it from a pre-Columbine view then the actions of many of the innocent students makes sense. If you look at it from a post-Columbine view then you will be like wtf for some of the actions and it seems less realistic. Still gave me the creeps though. Apparently a bunch of the characters were representations of some of the Columbine kids. Be warned though, up until the last 20 minutes, the film is VERY slow moving since the director is trying to build up for the ending. 


Oh and I'm a sucker for the original Bad Boys. I didn't like the second one though.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 24, 2010)

I remember watching Elephant a few years ago, I really liked it.  It is a very post Columbine movie though.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 24, 2010)

Elijah Snow said:


> I remember watching Elephant a few years ago, I really liked it.  It is a very post Columbine movie though.



You mean like you think it takes place post-Columbine? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If so, students and teachers in that movie are fucking stupid. Like the one teacher who was leading the discussion group on gays. They hear shots out in the hall and one of the students goes to the door and gets shot and the teacher is just like, "Get up, get up what are you doing" like he is a fucking moron. then he talks about doing CPR? and no one tries to barricade the door or even close it?

Also, what kind of High School do those kids go to? Doesn't seem like they are really required to go to class at all. Alot of people were just roaming the halls. Seems more of like a small college atmosphere.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 24, 2010)

*The Losers 5.5/10* - This is how to fuck up a comic book movie. Go see Kick-Ass.

Seriously, this is the type of movie that makes gets me pissed off. The type of movie where the studio goes out and gets GOOD actors who look like the comic book counterparts (Max aside, they fucked him up) and have a good comic to source the movie from, and _still_ they manage to fuck it up. How is that even possible?? It almost seems like they messed up the movie on purpose because they could.

No words can describe what they did to Max...just...none. He didnt even seem like he was supposed to be in this movie. Go back to Rise of the Cobra or some lame PG movie

Aisha, they nerfed her into Zoe Saldana. I dont even care about this though, Zoe is fine. This is the least of the movies problems...

I just feel betrayed, and fooled. At least when you saw the trailer for X-Men Origins: Wolverine you knew FOX was making it and that it was gonna probably suck. This movie baited fans of the comic and just normal people by including the cool scenes from the comic in the trailer then just basically saying "Haha! you dumbasses. Fooled you!" when you go to the movie. _"Oh, you thought we were gonna make it faithful?? lol"_

It was just purely made for $$$, they didnt care at all about The Losers. Fuck them. 

Don't be fooled people, go see Kick-Ass instead (if you've seen it, then see it again damnit!)


----------



## SPN (Apr 24, 2010)

500 Days of Summer 9/10

I love the lack of a 100% linear story line, the fact that it kept jumping around made it both interesting and hilarious (when showing contrast between two different days). It was funny, cold, and absurd yet truthful at the same time. It was the kind of movie that I watched, and immediately searched my house for cameras afterwards because I swear to go this is the fucking story of my life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2010)

I wasnt even aware the Losers was based off a comic.

It still looks like a watered down "A-Team" to me.

And Chee, I've never denied it. I AM an Uwe Boll fan, albeit not a big one(He is like todays Bruno Mattei; He has his good moments, a few more bad moments, and lots of brainless fun moments).

I mean, I gave 3 stars to 2 of his movies, and only would give 2 of his films less than 2 stars(House of the Dead and BloodRayne). Still havent seen Far Cry though.


----------



## West Egg (Apr 24, 2010)

_Kick-Ass_ *9* out of 10

There were some questionable parts but this movie was so much fun to watch. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hit Girl was seriously fucking awesome!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

MH, House of the Dead is one of the worst movies ever made, it deserves zero stars.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> *The Losers 5.5/10* - This is how to fuck up a comic book movie. Go see Kick-Ass.
> 
> Seriously, this is the type of movie that makes gets me pissed off. The type of movie where the studio goes out and gets GOOD actors who look like the comic book counterparts (Max aside, they fucked him up) and have a good comic to source the movie from, and _still_ they manage to fuck it up. How is that even possible?? It almost seems like they messed up the movie on purpose because they could.
> 
> ...



A-Team, bitches. 



> And Chee, I've never denied it. I AM an Uwe Boll fan, albeit not a big one(He is like todays Bruno Mattei; He has his good moments, a few more bad moments, and lots of brainless fun moments).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2010)

Damn it! I really wanted The Losers to be awesome. Well, at least I know not to spend a ticket on it.



Ennoea said:


> I remember watching Bad Boys 2 for the first time. My friends acted like it was the best film they'd ever seen. That day I realised my friends were idiots.



Bad Boys 2 is amazing. ha, the way Michael Bay smoothly transitions from action scene to action scene to action scene is incredible.Also, the use of lens flare and slow motion is very nicely done 

Also, if anybody hates Michael Bay...They need to see "The Rock." If you hate on that movie there is something wrong with you.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 24, 2010)

Boondock siants 2: all saints day

A- very good but not as good as the first

defoes still got it


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

> Bad Boys 2 is amazing. ha, the way Michael Bay smoothly transitions from action scene to action scene to action scene is incredible.



Unfortunately he forgot to add a story in there.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Apr 24, 2010)

16 candles 8/10 i've seen it so many times thanks to my sister


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Unfortunately he forgot to add a story in there.



Fool! A story would have taken away from the 'splosions!

Seriously though, it's a big dumb action movie, and as far as having big dumb action, it succeeds.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

Nah the film was too long, and the action wasn't consistent enough.


----------



## Skylit (Apr 24, 2010)

*Avatar*: 8/10

*Sweeney Todd*: 3/10


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 24, 2010)

Having a movie marathon today.

Crazy Heart: 6/10. I'm not that much into country.

Kiss of the Dragon: 6/10. I know it's a simple "put your mind to zero" action martial arts flick but it was getting a bit ridiculous how the entire French police was after him with guns blazing. A bit too much. Liked the acting of the bad guy though.

The Forbidden Kingdom: 6/10. Nothing new at all, but fun to watch once, especially if you like Jet Li and Jackie Chan. Monkey King kicks ass.

Now off to watch Fearless.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH, House of the Dead is one of the worst movies ever made, it deserves zero stars.



You havent seen what I considered to be a Zero Star rating.

Imagine scenes where people stand there, doing little to nothing, for a few minutes at a time.

"House of the Dead" sucked because it was inept. But I do believe Uwe Boll tried to make a kick-ass action film. He failed badly,  but I'd rather effort than none.

Plus, Captain Kirk was kind of awesome.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 24, 2010)

*Kick-Ass:* This was a freaking amazing movie! I had expected it to be good but I was a little worried because of Nicolas Cage being in the film. In all honesty, though, he did a good job. Probably my favorite movie ever. 10/10.


----------



## Rubi (Apr 24, 2010)

Facing the giants -- 2/10


----------



## chrisb500 (Apr 24, 2010)

Clash of the Titans: 8.5/10

Primarily since I love Greek mythology


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 24, 2010)

Pan's Labyrinth: 9.5/10

An incredible movie. I'm not usually a fan of ambiguous endings, but this one worked.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 24, 2010)

My Name is Khan 6/10

An muslim man with Asperger's syndrome gets married to an America indian woman. They live happily until 9/11 strikes, after which everyone around them begins to treat them differently simply because their last name is Khan. Son is bullied and killed by a football. Wife blames the husband and the husband is called a terrorist. He decides to go to the president and tell him that he's not a terrorist. 

Its was okay I guess, fairly amusing here and there.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Apr 24, 2010)

Saw Kramer vs Kramer for the first time....Story and performance of the actors was pretty good...especially Dustin Hoffman....
So a 9/10......


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2010)

The Fourth Kind: D+

Still more frustrating than frightening.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2010)

You Don't Know Jack 9/10 good movie on hbo about Jack Kevorkian who help terminal ill people die. al pachino did a good job as he usually does in all his movies.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

You Don't Know Jack 9/10

Became an instant fan of Jack Kevorkian, I totally agree with his stance on medically assisted suicide for terminally ill patients.

Just wish he took a better approach to it.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pi*

A pretty cool indie film written and directed by Darren Aronofsky (also writter and director of Requiem for a Dream). It is about a drug-addicted mathematician's obsession with numbers. You can already see Aronofsky's promising talent shining through.

8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You havent seen what I considered to be a Zero Star rating.
> 
> Imagine scenes where people stand there, doing little to nothing, for a few minutes at a time.


[YOUTUBE]FYXRD_jOO48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry Vono, not bad enough. That has editing and different camera angles.

You, sir, need to watch "Criminally Insane 2".


----------



## chidori09 (Apr 25, 2010)

_*My Own Private Idaho*_ rated 7,0/10 on imdb but it's a 9/10 if you ask me. movie worth watching


----------



## illmatic (Apr 25, 2010)

The Losers 3/5


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Apr 25, 2010)

I finally saw Avatar! 10/10  I loved every minute of it and I really liked
how the bad guy got it in the end, he deserved it.


----------



## ILoveMilesEdgeworth (Apr 25, 2010)

"Dark City"

It's an older movie that my dad wanted me to watch and it is now my new favorite sci-fi movie! 10/10

(The little kid alien is ADORABLE! pek)


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2010)

Kickass 9/10 really funny movie and it was good. hit girl was crazy she kicked ass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2010)

Killshot: B

Pretty solid thriller, although the pacing is a bit choppy at times and Diane Lane's character bugged me.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2010)

MH I was wondering, have you seen any David Decoteau films?


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2010)

*The Fountain*

Pretentious little film. Some of the scenes are either too dark or too bright. I wouldn't want to watch it on large screen unless I wish to go blind. At the core of the film is a simple love story between a man and a dying woman and how they cope with death. Hugh Jackman's acting was rather impressive.

6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah, although it's been years since I've seen most of them.
I've seen His Puppet Master movies(I intend to eventually go back and rewatch them all), as well as Prehysteria! 3.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

Its just I watched some of his films lately and found a whole new respect for Uwe Boll. Seriously how on earth can these people have the guts to make films that are so bad. And seriously the music, good lord it was bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

The Lovely Bones - 5.5/10

Other than the main character being a total jail-bait cutie, the movie was kinda flat. There was no really satisfying resolution at the end. And that 19 year old guy making out with a 14 year old was pretty weird.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 26, 2010)

Feast - 7 - It's bad, oh it's bad. But OMG it's fucking FUNNY!!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

"Feast" is awesome. Arguably the best direct-to-DVD movie EVER! Although I hear the sequels suck.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 26, 2010)

*Avatar*

Finally seen this, on blu-ray. I feel that it only lives up to around 70% of its mega-hype. First, the living creatures on Pandora are plain unoriginal. Growing an extra pair of limbs doesn't make you an alien. I can easily name an Earth's counterpart for almost every single one of them. It maybe intended, but I don't think so. I think it's due to the lack of imagination. Next, the Na'vi. They're just humans painted blue. In fact, they're even more human than human. Everywhere I looked in the film, I saw Earth.

It feels like they didn't put enough heart and soul into it, at least until the last 20 minutes or so. The final battle is good. Characters' deaths help a little. I can see why this film lost to Hurt Locker. For second-time viewing, I would pick LotR or Jurassic Park over Avatar anytime.

8.8/10


----------



## KayleighCakes (Apr 26, 2010)

G.I. Joe: 4/10 

I literally stopped watching because it bored me - the entire movie was predictable. The trailer portrayed it as way more badass than what it was.

Even the action was a let down.


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

> Other than the main character being a total jail-bait cutie,



She's butt ugly.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 26, 2010)

Death at a funeral 7.8/10
It was a whole lot better than I thought


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> She's butt ugly.



No she isn't......Although I'm not sexually attracted to her, I think she's cute. What kind of imaginary standard are you using?


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharlto Copley's standard.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

Sharlto Copley looks weird, he looks like one of the Angry Beavers.

Oh shit.. Chee put that shovel down, I didn't mean it, Noooooo!!!


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

FUCK YOUO!OO!O!O!O!! 



Look at that suave man!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 26, 2010)

Dat ass


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Looks nothing like them. 



Oh baby.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sharlto Copley's standard.



That guys just strange looking.

Now that I think about it, havent you crushed on Tarantino and Nolan, two other strange looking guys?

You have have wierd tastes.


----------



## Momoka (Apr 26, 2010)

New Moon 

-1000000000000/10


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That guys just strange looking.
> 
> Now that I think about it, havent you crushed on Tarantino and Nolan, two other strange looking guys?
> 
> You have have wierd tastes.



No, not Tarantino. Nolan, yes I have. 

And Edward Norton and Gary Oldman.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 26, 2010)

WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT THE SWEETIE MAN?!


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> WHAT DID YOU SAY ABOUT THE SWEETIE MAN?!



I KNOW RIGHT? HOW DARE THEY!?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> No, not Tarantino. Nolan, yes I have.
> 
> And Edward Norton and Gary Oldman.



Well, you've just helped proved me fight.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 26, 2010)

...I don't see the resemblance


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Weird taste, my ass. Those are good looking men.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Weird taste, my ass. Those are good looking men.



Because of your wierd tastes.....


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

jk Martial.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 26, 2010)

Who the hell is that?


----------



## Chee (Apr 26, 2010)

Blake Moore AKA Martial. :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2010)

lol, I should have saw that coming.

The Chair: D

Mundane, but occasionally effective horror film. Not even sure if I want to bother reviewing it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 27, 2010)

sup, i remember a few years ago i kept track of every movie i watched and gave a rating. so i'll be mentioning a few movie reviews of movies that I saw a while ago in here.



*Kick-Ass (5.5)* - This was a movie that I was interested in seeing. It's based on a comic book written by Mark Miller so I was intrigued to see how it would be portrayed. I saw this film in theaters about 2 or 3 weeks ago.


*The screen play and feel: *The screen play was nothing special. The film is rather generic in its delivery. For the most part the film rides on being an action movie that is poppish as well as gory. 

*Acting: *Again this was basically an action film, so there was no substantial acting. Most of the actors portray their roles fine, but their characters are very two dimensional so there is not much room for improvement. The only actress that I can say didn't do her job well was the girlfriend of the protagonist. She's the only one who didn't seem comfortable with her lines.

Hitgirl, Big Daddy & Frank D'Amico who are played by Chloe Mortez, Nicholas Cage & Mark Strong respectively had the strongest performances. Nicholas Cage is the most season and successful actor in the film and it shows. He truly enhances his character beyond everyone elses. You generally get a feeling of how sick and insane yet sincere Big Daddy is.

*The Characters*: Kick-Ass as a protagonist was not a very strong character. Now part of the charm is that Kick-Ass is just suppose to be a pussy kid who is in way over his head, but I feel that this is exaggerated too much in this movie. Almost everything that happens in this movie is out of the protagonists hands, which generally makes him useless as a character.

I was expecting Kick-Ass to well, get his ass kicked at first. However, I was expecting Kick-Ass to at least develop his combat strength to the point where he could at least be a formidable foe. Yet through out the film you don't really get the feeling that Kick-Ass has improved at all. I was disappointed because I expected for Kick-Ass to get revenge on the two thugs that stabbed him in his first super hero confrontation. After the first 40 minutes, it seemed like the only interesting parts of the movie would consist of scenes with Big Daddy and Hit-Girl since they were essentially the only people who could actually deliver action.

*Hit-Girl*: Hit-Girl stole the show. It was very unique and even a bit strange to see a girl who looked like she's 10 years old brutally smash peoples heads in. Usually excitement followed when ever Hit-Girl appeared. She was essentially the "super"-hero of the film, in that most of the major problems were solved by her as well as her father. Strangely Mortez came off as adorable despite the fact that she was killing guys left and right. Not sure if that's suppose to be a good thing.

*Big Daddy*: Big Daddy was a flamboyant yet very well crafted character. Big Daddy is the most developed individual in the saga. Even though Big Daddy's relationship with his daughter is morally sickening, highly unethical and out right bizarre you can still feel and relate to the lovable relationship that these two have. Heck, I think they have a better relationship than I do with my parents. 

There was a notable scene where Big Daddy had just been severely burned and Hit-Girl is soaking in what she believes to be her fathers demise. It is easily the most dramatic moment in the movie. You could see the sincerity and love mixed in with a hint of insanity in Nicholas Cage's eyes as he's talking to his on-screen daughter. 

Big Daddy also has a great action scene where he single handily takes out a group of baddies in a warehouse. 

*Red Mist*: Eh, I wasn't expecting much from McLovin but he still underachieved. Red Mist doesn't really do anything of note, and for the most part is used as a plot device to put Kick-Ass in a few sticky situations. I thought Red Mist was heavily wasted, and accomplished very little. We are introduced to Red Mist's personal life as well as his motives yet they add up to nothing. We never see Mist defy his fathers oppression of Mist's free will nor does Mist really prove to be anything other than a snake to the viewers.

*Frank D'Amico*: He comes of as a typical Italian-American mobb boss, but it works here. Mark Strong portrays him well and projects different yet effective emotions through out the film to give this two dimensional character a little flare. D'Amico came off as a credible villain who not only had a menacing force, but he himself had a few moves. A notable scene is when D'Amico tracks down a Kick-Ass impostor, and thinking that he had caught the real hero he knocks out the fake Kick-Ass with one of the most hellacious kicks I've seen in a while. He then kills the poor guy in cold blood, and from then on you now respect D'Amico's physical power as well as his economic.


*Kick-Ass' highschool friends*: I thought that so much more could have been done with Kick-Ass' friends. They were for the most part useless, and they took off a lot of screen time. Reminded me of Twilight which is a bad thing. Kick-Ass' best friends are losers, but they never really amount or add anything of importance through out the film. His fat friend with glasses for what ever reason gets a girlfriend, which I'm sure no one who watched cared to see. 

Kick-Ass's girlfriend is a cookie-cutter high school love throb. The only thing she had going for her is that she was hot. She for what ever reason thinks Kick-Ass is hot, and she just says a lot of cheesy line through out the film. The only thing that's really funny are the earlier interactions between her and Kick-Ass. She thought that Kick-Ass (who she and of Kick-Ass' friends only knew him as Dave Lizewski) was gay, and in order to just get close to her Dave just acts extremely gay.

*Directing, sound and cinematography* - The movie was pleasing visually for the most part. The characters and settings came off as unique, colorful but well relevant to the story. 

The choreography for the fights were not ground breaking, but entertaining. There aren't many special effects, but there is a scene where Kick-Ass is flying through the sky and it looks pretty awesome.

There was also one part in the movie where we see Hit-Girl fight from a first person's point of view. It was interesting because it looked exactly like a First Person Shooter video game, but at the same time it kinda came off as cheap for the same reason on why it looked intriguing. 

The movie's scenes transitioned well enough, and the music was appropriate and usually pumped up the crowd. The best part was that little girly song that came on during Hit-Girls rampage at Frank's apartment.


*The Plot*: Eh I'm not gonna stress too much on this. The plot was straight forward. Dave wants to become Kick-Ass out of boredom; he gets his ass kicked; tries again and gets himself in deep shit; meets other heroes; good guys get beat up; good guys get revenge; kick-ass gets the girl and fucks her in an ally. 

There are no twist or turns in this movie. Logically, the movie seems to make sense and there are not any major plot holes. I suppose the only problem is that Kick-Ass learns how to operate a rocket boosting Gatling gun in the span of like an hour. The movie at that point just tried to be "awesome" so I suppose it didn't really matter.

In relation to my last sentence, the movie starts off by trying to show how life would be if there were super heroes in a realistic world, but it totally gets away from that with the introduction of Hit-Girl and later the infamous rocket pack. So in those regards, the movie is rather inconsistent.



*Overall:*

The movie was an enjoyable watch. The movie is billed as a comedic action film, and it basically is that. The fighting is extremely violent but entertaining. The movie should make you laugh a few times, though it isn't an hilarious film by any means. I was expecting a little more from this movie, but it was somewhat underwhelming. It doesn't rank up against the other good actions movies, and a movie like Watchman with a similar premise is a much more enticing flick.  The characters, acting plot are all simple; so if you're seeing this movie just expect some good ol ass beatings. 

*5.5/10*

Yeah, I likely won't do reviews this long or have them so formally structured. But I felt like getting my hands dirty tonight.


----------



## Chee (Apr 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I should have saw that coming.
> 
> The Chair: D
> 
> Mundane, but occasionally effective horror film. Not even sure if I want to bother reviewing it.



You know me too well.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 27, 2010)

boondock saints A+++++++++++++
hearing the op theme makes we want to do a dance
Link removed

did I mention how good dafoe looks in a dress


----------



## krome (Apr 27, 2010)

_Eternal Summer_ 8/10


----------



## IronElfie (Apr 27, 2010)

Clash of the Titans 3D 2/10


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 27, 2010)

Kick-ass 8/10. First word to come to mind is entertaining. That's all this movie does and that's absolutely great. From the 1st till the last minute, it's simply one enjoyable trip without boring parts and even with a few very cool parts.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Apr 27, 2010)

Clash of the Titans: 1/10 
I walk in the theater with zero expectations - and movie fulfilled those 10 times over.

Avatar: 3/10
A waste of great technology on horseshit of a plot. It's on the level of Battlefield Earth. 

Kick-Ass: 2/10
If you saw the trailer you saw everything that is remotely interesting in this movie.

How to train your Dragon: 6/10 
Not funny much more times that it is funny, but when it is - it's gold.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 27, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon:  8/10.

A little light on the laughs compared to some other films from Dreamworks.  I still enjoyed it though.  I can always appreciate visual achievements like this.  Didn't care much for Hiccup as a protagonist.  He was a bit too annoying for my tastes.  I did like his peers though (the other participants in dragon training).  They all had their quirks and Astrid was an acceptable female lead.

Apparently the sequel will be released in 2013.  I'm sure I will end up watching that as well.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2010)

*A Clockwork Orange*

Stanley Kubrick was treading a fine line between genius and madness here. The opening 30 minutes actually made me feel a bit concerned about the mental state he was in when he made this film. xD If felt like if he had taken another step, he would've fallen into the abyss of insanity (where movies like _Salo_ reside) and the whole film would've spiralled out of control. 

9.2/10


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon, again.

 out of 10.


----------



## excellence153 (Apr 28, 2010)

*Throne of Blood*
Directed by Akira Kurosawa

Watched this in my Film History class.  It was my first Kurosawa movie, and I wish it wasn't.  I'm not saying it was bad, but it got off to a REALLY slow start.  Then it picked up a little, then it slowed down again.  But the end was pretty great!  And the art direction was top notch.

6/10?  Yeah, that works for me.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2010)

*Kick-Ass-B+*
That was a pretty entertaining movie, only real big problem is that it jettisons the initial idea of some geek trying to be a super-hero in the real even more than the comic did. Though I could see that they did it in attempt of making Kick-Ass not seem like a complete bystander at the climax.

The movie is also nowhere near as bitter and downbeat as the comic was too. Which while it may not exactly jive with my cynical ways, with the (slight) increase of ridiculousness the film had, probably worked out better than if the film just ended with Kick-Ass being shitted on.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kick-Ass seemed real nonchalant about killing three-four people didn't he?


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Koi said:


> How to Train Your Dragon, again.
> 
> out of 10.



DAW. I WANT A TOOTHLESS.


----------



## Doom85 (Apr 28, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 6.5/10 - visuals were great, really captured the world of Wonderland well. Some of the Wonderland characters felt underused (especially the Cheshire Cat, he was so awesome I wouldn't have minded him being in most of the movie!). Story felt a bit rushed at times. Red Queen was amusing. Johnny Depp didn't ruin the movie, but still a little too much Mad Hatter (and nowhere near as hilarious as the original animated version), and even if it was set up for, the dance sequence was major WTF material. Fight was okay, and Alice was decent. Could have been a lot better, but didn't have me leaving the theater shaking my head in disappointment like Burton's Planet of the Apes remake (still have yet to see his version of Charlie).

Kick-Ass 9/10 - Hilarious with great action and a decent story. Nicholas Cage finally gets a great role instead of all the recent ones that made me cringe. Hit-Girl RULED. Kick-Ass certainly had his moments, and even every mobster had some cool/funny moments. Can't wait for the DVD.

Avatar 8/10 - Bought the Blu-Ray/DVD combo, but I don't have a BR player/HDTV, but my friend does and we watched it and it was freakin' gorgeous video-wise. Amazing special effects, decent characters, and the fights were pretty cool. Definitely overhyped, but certainly worth the watch.

"9" 8.5/10 - nice animation, good voice-acting, really nice dark moments (add "Over the Rainbow" in the increasingly large list of happy-intended songs that now have me imagining a messed-up/sad scene), and good story/action. Really well-done tear-jerking ending, and definitely a step in the right direction for non-comedy western animation not to be made with kids in mind (though I heard it bombed in the box office, so maybe this won't be noticed ). 7 and the twins were my favorite characters, but everyone was pretty likable and/or compelling, and for such a short movie they did a good job getting me to know all 9 characters.


----------



## CBACS (Apr 28, 2010)

A Clockwork Orange 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> DAW. I WANT A TOOTHLESS.


Toothless couldn't fly though.  I consider that a major strike against him.  I was decent at wood-shop and I am an engineer.  But I can't design a partial tail the same way Hiccup did.  I would rather have a flying dragon.


----------



## Chee (Apr 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Toothless couldn't fly though.  I consider that a major strike against him.  I was decent at wood-shop and I am an engineer.  But I can't design a partial tail the same way Hiccup did.  I would rather have a flying dragon.



BUT HE IS CUTE!


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 28, 2010)

Precious: 7/10

Not bad overall. Started to drag on after a while, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2010)

Chocolate: B+

Pretty badass martial arts flick. Flawed though.

Dracula has Risen from the Grave: B+

I hate a lot of these titles, as it makes the movie sound campy, but its really good.

Intend on reviewing both.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 29, 2010)

*Blade Runner*

The futuristic landscape was quite impressive, but the story was just okay.

8.2/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 29, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland 7/10

Entertaining and visually stunning film.  I always end liking Burton films, even Planet of the apes 

This time I enjoyed the characters, the world and the story. Its not Burton best effort but still I wish all movies were half imaginative as this one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Blade Runner*
> 
> The futuristic landscape was quite impressive, but the story was just okay.
> 
> 8.2/10



Just okay!? 

You don't know what you're talking about.

I've seen things you people wouldnt believe...


----------



## Meshach (Apr 29, 2010)

Kick Ass - 8/10 

Cool Action.... Thumbs up!


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2010)

Up in the Air

I liked it


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 29, 2010)

*Goodfellas*

A great movie...thats really all I can say. I would say 10/10 but it doesnt feel high enough, but at the same time its one of those movies I want to see again but not any time soon...its weird.


----------



## Keollyn (Apr 29, 2010)

Losers - 7/10. It would have probably gotten less if I didn't like the brotherhood-esque feel so much.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 29, 2010)

Fantastic Mr. Fox 8'5/10

Absolutely terrific movie. What a great enjoyement. Very fun and original production with a great character design and stunning art department. The plot is also excellent, weird and full of great ideas. I like this one on par to no other than Up, and in some areas this is even better.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon 7/10

Loved it, well animated and quite enjoyable. Im just glad it didn't stick to the typical childish plot developments in most non-pixar animated movies. But why were Vikings Scottish? Unless Im missing something?


----------



## Tifa (Apr 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> How to Train Your Dragon 7/10
> 
> Loved it, well animated and quite enjoyable. Im just glad it didn't stick to the typical childish plot developments in most non-pixar animated movies. But why were Vikings Scottish? Unless Im missing something?


 
Notice how the kids have american accents  It's weird.

Anyway, Pet Sematary 5/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

I would have preferred if they just stuck with one accent. Craig Ferguson's voice was so obvious tho, shame he wasn't really funny.


----------



## Tifa (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I guess the different accents are a way of showing how the generations have different opinions. Though that's a bit far-fetched, they probably just did it because the adults are more buff and scottish might sound buff to children. I don't know


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 29, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes. A. This rate may be because I'm a whore form RDJ movies. He's just so synical.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Just okay!?
> 
> You don't know what you're talking about.
> 
> I've seen things you people wouldnt believe...


Just okay is a perfect analysis of Blade Runner.  It's too slow.  It gets really boring at times.  I consider it creative and I like certain aspects of the film, but it doesn't really blow me away either.  I think I prefer Total Recall.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 29, 2010)

Battle for Terra - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 29, 2010)

I love me some Blade Runner but it does have some flaws. I dont think Ford's acting is great and the theatrical cut is pretty bad.


----------



## Ito (Apr 29, 2010)

Ninja Assassin

6/10


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 29, 2010)

Iron Man 2, 9/10.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

So I was watching Blade Runner...random unicorn galloping through the meadow wut?


----------



## illmatic (Apr 30, 2010)

The story in Blade runner bored me.


----------



## sk3tos (Apr 30, 2010)

Kick-ass
7.5/10
It was entertaining.


----------



## Canute87 (Apr 30, 2010)

Kick-ass was Kick-ass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> So I was watching Blade Runner...random unicorn galloping through the meadow wut?




*Spoiler*: __ 



the main character dreams that. In the end, another hunter(forget their names) leaves behind an origami unicorn. As the replicants's dreams are recorded and can be looked up on file, the ending suggests that Ford is a replicant. 

But there has been controversy surrounding that.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Apr 30, 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street: 5/10.

The story's boring but Jackie Earle Haley has a lot of talent. He's phenomenal.


----------



## Chee (Apr 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, okay, should've watched the rest of the film then.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2010)

Shippingr4losers said:


> A Nightmare on Elm Street: 5/10.
> 
> The story's boring but Jackie Earle Haley has a lot of talent. He's phenomenal.



so he did play freddy good? i was wondering about this, i thought he would not be as good as englund.


----------



## Elphaba (Apr 30, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon: 9.5/10

WAY better than I had anticipated. Hiccup was hilarious, and Toothless is basically the cutest friggin' thing EVAR.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 30, 2010)

Whats with the Blade Runner hate? Its pretty much one of the most influential movies ever made and unlike 2001 you can actually enjoy it. You people


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2010)

The Losers: C+

It's an amusing and entertaining action film, but it's too by-the-numbers, even with its twists, and it fizzles out by the end of the movie.


----------



## Lady Azura (May 1, 2010)

*Nightmare on Elmstreet

7.5/10*

Having seen the original, I went in a bit skeptical. However, the movie - and especially Jackie Earle Haley - delivered and I enjoyed it overall. It won't ever be as good as the original, but then, that's to be expected of remakes. Also, my two friends who'd never seen the original (or any of the Freddy movies) won't be sleeping much tonight, so I suppose that says something.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2010)

In Cold Blood(1967 film): B

And no, I'm not reviewing it, but one day I might do a full analysis. 

Let me say that this is a stuninngly well made film with superb photography, great acting by everyone(although the gal playing Nancy felt pretty wooden at times) and Robert Blake makes for a villain whom you pity, yet fear....which he might be in real life(It is hard to watch this movie and not think of his real life trial).

It is mostly faithful to the book, but it sort of missed the point.

The point of the book was how these cold blooded murders affected everyone involved. Things that ultimately were irrelevant to the story were relevant because of how they effected the characters. 

Some of these scenes appear in the movie, and they werent necessary. An example is when two cops see someone in the victims house and chase him down. If the film focused on the cop in charge, it would've been fine. But the movie spent most of its time with the killers. It felt as if the filmmakers were too afraid of completely cutting all of that out.

I also felt the Mexico bit was rushed and I didnt get why they left so badly(in the book, they stay until they run out of money). 

If they kept with the idea of focusing on Perry and Dick, it would've tightened up the pace more as well.

Still, as I said, it's a good movie, albeit an unrated one. I loved how early on, they'd edit it so the killers and the victims were doing the same thing(like you'd see Perry washing his face, then it would cut to Herb washing his face). 

It is very slow though.


----------



## Roy (May 1, 2010)

Unforgiven: 8.8/10 

Superb acting by the leading roles. Gene Hackman and Clint Eastwood were great. Morgan Freeman was good as well. It's a classic Western for sure. William Munny is an unforgettable character.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another hint is that


*Spoiler*: __ 



At the very beginning, it shows Ford's eye and his pupil doesn't contract when exposed to bright light.


----------



## CBACS (May 1, 2010)

*Plan 9 From Outer Space* 10/10

Words cannot describe this Masterpiece. Phenomenal story, writing, acting, special effects etc. It's simply an orgy of awesomeness.

/Sarcasm


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street Remake: B

Well what do you know? It was actually pretty good. Review should be up hopefully today(at worst, tomorrow).


----------



## Evolet (May 1, 2010)

Avatar: 7.5 out of 10() Amazing CGI...but less then amazing plot and characters.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

I saw Kick-Ass again.  Still excellent.  The only thing that hampered my enjoyment at all was that I was forced to sit through the godawful Iron Man 2 Trailer again.


----------



## Chee (May 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street Remake: B
> 
> Well what do you know? It was actually pretty good. Review should be up hopefully today(at worst, tomorrow).



Worst just happened. 

But that new code should make it a shit-ton easier to update the HTML.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 2, 2010)

just got home from the drive in salem il. They always do double features. 

Clash of the titans-b+ good story didn't stick to the myth but I like it


The blind side-A loved it. I don't like football and I thougt I would hate it but it was funny, sad, and dramatic at the same time


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2010)

Attack of the Clones 8.25/10.

Mace Windu the best.


----------



## Hyouma (May 2, 2010)

Saw Cinderella Man for the third time. Still so beautiful. I really like the undergoing theme where the wife stays with Braddock during the depression and all the hard times, how love prevails in the end. 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2010)

Well Martial, is this on your viewing list?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFqUbY-pWqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2010)

*Out of Africa*

A bit long-winded, but I quite like it. 

8.3/10


----------



## Ennoea (May 2, 2010)

Looking terrible, why doesn't Romero stop with the zombie movies already? Make something different man, you've been making the same for the last 30 years. Not to mention Diary of the Dead was just shit, he fills his zombie world with morons.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2010)

I guess, as I love watching all of Romeros movies, even Diary of the Dead. Expectations are low, however.

The Hills Run Red: C-

Add this to my stockpile of unreleased reviews(Chocolate, Dracula has risen from the grave). This will probably be my next one, however, as it was requested.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 2, 2010)

*Envy(2004)-F*

Wanna know why no one remembers this movie? It's fucking shit.


----------



## Gabe (May 2, 2010)

BeetleJuice 10/10


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2010)

*Braveheart*

Mel Gibson is a great director. He knows how to stir the feelings of his audience. This film reminds me so much of the Lord of the Rings. The soundtrack is simply awesome. And the actress who played Murron was very beautiful. She looked a bit like young Jodie Foster.

9.7/10


*Hotel Rwanda*

The history of Schindler's List repeated itself in Rwanda. Films like this make me feel cynical. Perhaps Earth would be a far better place without us, humans. 

9/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 3, 2010)

Dorm - 6/10

A decent Korean (I think) movie about this asshole kid that gets sent to some boarding school or something for being a little slacking prick. For the first 30 minutes or so of the film I thought the kid was mute as he had literally no lines and only nodded/shook his head. Then, when he started speaking, I wanted him to shut up.

So he befriends this asshole kid who turns out to be a ghost then they do shit and bond and shit happens and the end is wrapped up as expected.

Decent movie, I suppose, but it wasn't incredibly interesting. Bonus points for all the titties.


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

Avatar - 6/10
Avatar was great with the effects and all, but I wasn't that crazy about the plot. P:


----------



## West Egg (May 3, 2010)

Amelie *9.3* out of 10

A wonderful film. A wonderful experience.

There were several aspects of the scene that really intrigued me:


*Spoiler*: __ 



One was the indirectness of the interactions between each characters. This is most exemplified by Nino and Amelie's interactions. Throughout the entire film, Nino and Amelie never had a face to face conversation (the restaurant scene doesn't count as Amelie didn't really respond). Those two are essentially the most integral characters in the entire movie. Thus, the lack of conversation between them was really odd but interesting. 

Another example of this is when, in a critical moment, the old, grouchy painter-man gave Amelie some encouragement. Instead of directly talking to her, the old man recorded a video and she watched his encouragement through the television.

Also, there were some amazing scenes, including this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqT9kA1bcVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2010)

Clerks

Still enjoyable after all this time


----------



## TemarioftheSand (May 3, 2010)

Disneys Ocean
5/10 I fell asleep near the end >>


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 3, 2010)

Iron man 2: 3/10
Boring and stupid, just like it's predecessor. Not that I expected anything.

Nightmare on Elm Street 2010: 0/10
This is a joke, right?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> Iron man 2: 3/10
> Boring and stupid, just like it's predecessor. Not that I expected anything.


Wonderful review for the biggest disappointment of the year.


----------



## Reborn (May 3, 2010)

Clerks - 9/10
Clerks II - 8/10


----------



## krome (May 3, 2010)

_How to Train Your Dragon_ 7/10

How adorable.


----------



## Ennoea (May 3, 2010)

I love how Rukia jumps on any Iron Man 2 stuff

But yeah it was pretty much everything I despise in Hollywood, loud, brash, cheesy, annoying and devoid of any substance. But since it was to be expected more fool me.


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2010)

Iron Man 2 8/10 okay movie they should have just kept terrence howard as war machine


----------



## Nakor (May 3, 2010)

Up in the Air - 8/10
I really liked it, though the ending was kind of disappointing.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2010)

I actually thought the ending was very good

Blade Runner

da best


----------



## blue berry (May 4, 2010)

I love you Phillip Morris 

about a 7/10.  I think it should of been a lot more funnier.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 4, 2010)

Armitage Poly Matrix=A+
watch and learn where Jack from 24 really came from (serously hes damn near a cookie cutter from Ross). its a fucking awsome cyberpunk and the story is king of like Asimov's The Caves of Steel


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2010)

*Last Film Viewed:* Iron Man 2
*Rating:* *** out of *****
Comments: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt the first film had an order of escalation to the plot(which is one of the aspects that origin movies do so very well). However this film had deadspots scattered across it's running time. There were not many, but it was strong enough to disrupt the flow. It also seemed that they were trying to focus on the Tony Stark point of view instead of more Iron Man related scenes(aside from the Drone fight, all other mecha suit action was dull) but it would have been pulled off better if they followed a similar plot to the Demon In A Bottle storyline from the comics.


----------



## Roy (May 4, 2010)

There Will Be Blood: 8.5/10 

I don't know how people found this movie to be boring. Daniel-Day Lewis played a very memorable character. It seemed that Plainview was going to snap at any moment, but he always restrained himself. Especially in the scene where he's "repenting of his sins". All in all a great movie. Loved it the first time I watched it, and I still love it now.


----------



## Hyouma (May 4, 2010)

Seven Pounds 8/10. Beautiful movie, I almost shed a tear at the -all be it predictable and corny- ending.


----------



## Nakor (May 4, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 7/10
Not close to being as good as the first Iron Man, but I liked the movie for what it was. I thought the movie would have been longer but it was only about 2 hours.


----------



## Reborn (May 4, 2010)

New Moon
0/10

My sister made me watch it >>


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2010)

One thing that worries me about Iron Man 2 is that it looks like there is too many subplots, Johanson's character, Sam Jackson's character, Rourke's character, Rockwell's character, Cheadle's character, not to mention the love interest.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 5, 2010)

*How to train your dragon *(second time) 10/10
Even better second time you watch it!

*KICK-ASS* 9/10
I loooooove it! I was all hyper after the movie. 

Two amazing movies on one day, fantastic day! pek


----------



## The Boss (May 5, 2010)

Avatar - James Cameron* 6/10*

It's like dating a really good looking guy but he's boring as hell.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2010)

Sunshine

7.9/10

Really great movie, but the switch from the quiet, psychological thrills to the "IMGONNAGETCHA!" thrills was a little jarring, and probably not to the movies benefit.

Fine performances all around though, especially Cilian Murphy and Chris Evans (who was quite the scene stealer, and it gives me a lot of hope for Captain America). Their scenes together were great, mainly due to their contrasting natures (Evans' volatility vs. Murphy's calm)


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Fine performances all around though, especially Cilian Murphy


Cillian Murphy is going to die in Inception.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) 3/5

Not near as good as the original, but it's by far the best of the spree of remakes over the last couple years. Haley also makes an excellent Freddy.


----------



## Morphine (May 5, 2010)

Shutter Island - 9/10

Pretty nice .


----------



## Nakor (May 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> One thing that worries me about Iron Man 2 is that it looks like there is too many subplots, Johanson's character, Sam Jackson's character, Rourke's character, Rockwell's character, Cheadle's character, not to mention the love interest.



To me, it felt like they made a list of what needs to happen by the end of the movie for iron man and for the future avenger movies. Then they built a plot around that list. This is why I didn't think the movie was nearly as good as the first Iron Man. 

RDJ is still awesome as Tony Stark.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> One thing that worries me about Iron Man 2 is that it looks like there is too many subplots, Johanson's character, Sam Jackson's character, Rourke's character, Rockwell's character, Cheadle's character, not to mention the love interest.


Even the positive critical reviews confirm your fears.  The movie is too crowded.  Paltrow is reduced to a background character.  Samuel L Jackson tries to overshadow RDJ in scenes and Scarlett Johansson was added for the sake of fanservice.  This movie is a disaster.  When will the good summer movies start to come out?

Iron Man 2 is meant to serve as a vehicle for The Avengers film.  This movie even managed to significantly lower my expectations for Thor and Captain America since they will likely continue the same trend.

What kind of fucking loser is going to stay in the theater to see a short little Avengers teaser scene?  Not me, I'm going to leave after the Monte Carlo scene to beat traffic.


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2010)

The Avengers movie will never work, its going to a muddled piece of crap. Marvel really dropped the ball here. Sorry, even RDJ didn't save it for me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Cillian Murphy is going to die in Inception.



Woah, I didn't even know he was gonna be in it!

Inception is gonna be amazing. I mean, it kinda has to be.


----------



## Bleach (May 5, 2010)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High

An OK movie. Better than most teen sex comedies lately....

8/10


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Woah, I didn't even know he was gonna be in it!
> 
> Inception is gonna be amazing. I mean, it kinda has to be.


Inception has a lot of pressure on it to be good now that Iron Man 2 has turned out to be such a disappointment.


----------



## crazymtf (May 5, 2010)

Shutter Island - 5/10 - Terrible twist. Who didn't see that coming? 

The Flock - 5/10 - Started off good but went nowhere, and another shitty ending like the above movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2010)

The Invention of Lying: B

Nice, charming comedy-drama. Even if the ending is a bit of a copout.

Aucarda: D-

The hell? Gothic sets, actresses who are cool with getting naked and some harsh gore.......but what does the movie want to focus on? People talking.

Yes.....I'll review it.


----------



## Synn (May 6, 2010)

Iron-man 2, *6/10*


----------



## Ultraman Zero (May 6, 2010)

Mega Monster Battle: Ultra Galaxy Legend The Movie - *9/10*
This is one of the most action packed movie in the past few months. The official DVD and Blu-ray release of this movie also includes English subtitles.

...And the debut of Ultraman Zero.


----------



## Reborn (May 6, 2010)

Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - 8/10


----------



## xDeathxDiexDayx (May 6, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street - 3 out 10, pure bullshit. . .


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2010)

Disturbia- 4/10

Great movie if your an annoying teenager who lives with the delusion that everyone is an idiot. But for the rest of us, the film was moronic.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Disturbia- 4/10
> 
> Great movie if your an annoying teenager who lives with the delusion that everyone is an idiot. But for the rest of us, the film was moronic.



And an obvious rip-off of Rear Window but more "hip".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 6, 2010)

In other words, there weren't enough hot old men for Chee.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2010)

Shud up!


----------



## Kahvehane (May 6, 2010)

xXxDeathxDiexDayxXx said:


> Nightmare on Elm Street - 3 out 10, pure bullshit. . .



The remake or the original? 



Pan's Labyrinth - 9/10

It finally showed up as a free movie On Demand (and in HD, to boot!), so I took the time to watch it. Very impressive. Very fucking impressive. Not many people can get away with fantasy/reality hybrids, but del Toro pulls it off nicely.


----------



## Chee (May 6, 2010)

Fantastic Four...eh.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2010)

> And an obvious rip-off of Rear Window but more "hip".



Disturbia is a stain on the wall in comparison to that movie.


----------



## Yosha (May 7, 2010)

Scarface 10/10

one of my favorites.


----------



## Spooky_Bunny (May 7, 2010)

The Crazies 9/10 I am a sucker for horror movies


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2010)

To be fair, I think Disturbia was more-or-less meant to be a remake.


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

Nightmare on Elm Street: 7/10 

It was a decent remake. I really shouldn't even be rating this one because I saw it while I was high. I think I was just laughing and talking loud most of the time. 

Munich: 8/10

A good Spielberg film. It kinda bored me at times, and I'm not a big fan of Eric Bana, but it was a good film overall. 

The Departed: 8.5/10 

Everyone dies lol.. thats what I hate about this movie :test


----------



## Magnet (May 7, 2010)

Total Recall
total awesome 8/10




Roy said:


> The Departed: 8.5/10
> 
> Everyone dies lol.. thats what I hate about this movie :test


except for the king of bad ass


----------



## Roy (May 7, 2010)

Yes. He is an awesome and mean friend.


----------



## Hyouma (May 7, 2010)

Wanted. 4/10. I don't know anyone who liked this movie (I actually got it for free from a friend who really hated it), but I secretly still had some hope for this movie. But after the first ten minutes or so that disappeared.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Wanted. 4/10. I don't know anyone who liked this movie (I actually got it for free from a friend who really hated it), but I secretly still had some hope for this movie. But after the first ten minutes or so that disappeared.



I loved it.


----------



## Koi (May 7, 2010)

Wanted was cool as hell.  I like how it didn't take itself very seriously.  If it had, it would have been absolute shit.

Iron Man 2 - *B*!

*Spoiler*: __ 



I enjoyed this a lot.  It's not as good as Iron Man but it's still a lot of fun.  I agree with everyone who noted the disjointed pacing, and the fact that the final fight was way too short.  I loved Rubber Ducky and Pepper, even though she's underused.  I also liked how they gave Coulson a personality in this one, he wasn't just the SHIELD go-for.   The Stark-Rhodey relationship was explored a bit more, which was nice to see, even if their fight started out a bit on the 'WTF, really?' side.

I liked it overall, though.  I think one of the things that mars it is the fact that this time the screenplay was written by one guy, whereas the first was written by something like three or four.  Not that Justin Thoreaux isn't talented.  Though I like how Pepper and Happy become a bit more like their comic-book selves, especially when the action starts.  Incorporating Happy's boxing history was pretty neat too.  

One thing I really, really liked was the scene with Stark looking over his father's old things, and watching those old film reels.  It was just poignant enough to have an impact without being totally sappy or out of place.  And kidStark was adorable. :3  As was the masked kid at the Expo, haha.  

I'm gonna sound like a total art history nerd here but when he was taking down the Newman painting I was like, 'OMG NO THAT IS WORTH MILLIONS.'  The same with the Giacometti sculpture next to to the waterfall.  I thought he was gonna destroy it with a repulsor blast, which would have been a tragedy too. D8





Also, Stammer slash now pls.


Question: Does Sam Rockwell dance in all of his movies?  Can anyone think of one where he hasn't?


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2010)

Wanted was pretty stupid.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2010)

Iron Man 2 was lousy, but at least the trailers were good.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2010)

OH shit!  You mean you didn't like it?!?!?! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2010)

My prediction is that Iron Man 3 will find a way to be even shittier.  I'm not sure how it's possible though.  This sequel was worse than the House of the Dead sequel.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2010)

You are an arbiter of taste


----------



## Adonis (May 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> My prediction is that Iron Man 3 will find a way to be even shittier.  I'm not sure how it's possible though.  This sequel was worse than the House of the Dead sequel.



I curmudgeon and contrarion with the best of them, but don't you think this is excessive? Mediocre and aimless? Yes. House of the Dead 2 bad? No.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2010)

Adonis, dont you know that Rukias opinion is even less valid than Uwe Boll's?

Iron Man 2: B-(maybe a B if I'm kind)

One thing that kept irking me was that some scenes in the trailers didnt make the final cut(unless I was spacing out).

Review will be up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2010)

They made a House of Dead 2? Wtf.

To be fair to Rukia Iron Man 2 wasn't good, but he does seem incredibly butthurt over it for some reason


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2010)

Yeah, there was a House of the Dead 2, an Alone in the Dark 2 and a BloodRayne 2, all Direct-to-DVD(Boll only directed BR2, which is the only one I've seen).

I've actually heard that technically, House of the Dead 2 is superior to the first, rising from amazingly awful to generically bad.


----------



## Koi (May 7, 2010)

Oh god, I've SEEN House of the Dead 2.  It's awful.  I didn't think it could get any worse, but it did.  I think.  I mean, every chick in that movie is milimeters away from showing her tits so I guess they at least wanted to try to distract their audience from the shittiness of the actual movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> They made a House of Dead 2? Wtf.
> 
> To be fair to Rukia Iron Man 2 wasn't good, but he does seem incredibly butthurt over it for some reason


When expectations are involved... failure is far more resounding.


----------



## Nakor (May 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> One thing that kept irking me was that some scenes in the trailers didnt make the final cut(unless I was spacing out).



You weren't spacing out. I noticed the exact same thing. Like the scene in the trailer where pepper kisses the helmet and throws it off the plane and stark files after it. I never saw that in the actual movie. They will probably be in the deleted scenes on the dvd.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2010)

Nakor said:


> You weren't spacing out. I noticed the exact same thing. Like the scene in the trailer where pepper kisses the helmet and throws it off the plane and stark files after it. I never saw that in the actual movie. They will probably be in the deleted scenes on the dvd.



Yeah, also, I didnt notice the scene where Stark is letting Scarlett Johanson fire an energy blast(if Im wrong, correct me).

Scary Movie: C+

I COULDNT HELP IT! I LOVE IT EVEN THOUGH ITS NOT NECESSARILY GOOD! Fast pace though.

With this and the news of "Scream 4", I suddenly have an interest in rewatching the Scream movies now.

Zatoichi's Flashing Sword: C+

Decent entry and yes, I'll review it. If you've seen one Zatoichi film, you've seen 10 Zatoichi films, but as always, they're all pretty good.


----------



## Enigma (May 8, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen.

9/10 for me. Loved it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 8, 2010)

Lakeview Terrace-7/10 for me, good movie, better then expected, without sam though this movie isnt that good. good watch if your bored.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2010)

As Good as it Gets 7/10

Not a bad movie but I don't see the really big deal with it. Its got its high points but theres not enough of them to make me want to watch this again anytime soon.


----------



## Mojo (May 8, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 6/10 

It was ok, but not as good as the first.


----------



## Hyouma (May 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I loved it.





Koi said:


> Wanted was cool as hell.  I like how it didn't take itself very seriously.  If it had, it would have been absolute shit.
> 
> I'm surprised to see this. It did try to take itself too serious imo. But there was no plot and the action scenes weren't all that amazing (the beginning of the movie has the best scene already). The acting wasn't that good either. That one scene where the main character gets snatched in Angelina's car and chased around the block is pretty bad. But ok it did have potential and I guess that some people can perceive it as cool.
> 
> ...


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 8, 2010)

Ip man 2 : 9/10

Not better than the first one imo but still a top tier in Kung fu movie.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 8, 2010)

old dogs 6/10 it was okay but i didn't really like it


----------



## Lamb (May 8, 2010)

_Der Baader Meinhof Komplex_

All I can say to describe how good it is, is wow.



King Lloyd said:


> As Good as it Gets 7/10
> 
> Not a bad movie but I don't see the really big deal with it. Its got its high points but theres not enough of them to make me want to watch this again anytime soon.



It really comes down to how quotable it is:

"I think of a man and take away reason and accountability"
"Carol the waitress, Simon the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"
"Come on in, and try not to ruin everything by being you."
"You're why cavemen chiseled on walls. "
"When you first entered the restaurant, I thought you were handsome... and then, of course, you spoke. "
"How can you diagnose someone with an obsessive compulsive disorder, then act like I have some choice about barging in here? "
"People who talk in metaphors oughta shampoo my crotch."
"I'm drowning here, and you're describing the water! "

I could go on for hours


----------



## Bear Walken (May 8, 2010)

Iron Man 2 ... 7.5/10

The final bout with Whiplash was meh compared to the War Machine/Iron Man against the fleet of droids. The hints to the Avengers are always a pleasure to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2010)

Hyouma said:


> Koi said:
> 
> 
> > Wanted was cool as hell.  I like how it didn't take itself very seriously.  If it had, it would have been absolute shit.
> ...


----------



## Ema Skye (May 8, 2010)

Iron Man 2: 8/10 Loved it


----------



## Hyouma (May 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) It didnt take itself too seriously. Did you ignore the one-liners and the goofy sense of humor?
> 
> 2) There was a plot. A random loser discovers his Dad was an assassin who belonged in a guild of assassins and that a former member, who killed his Father, is now picking them off. He must join, train and rise to the occasion to stop him.
> 
> ...



1) I disagree but I guess it's a matter of perception. There were maybe half a dozen jokes or goofy scenes? I'm thinking of the guy's fat boss, the slow-mo scene in the supermarket, the slow-mo "i'm sorry" line, and the batthub thing (unless that was serious too -didn't quite get that) but the rest was all dead serious. I'd say it's like Die Hard 4, a dead serious movie with a few lighter moments in it. But a serious movie in the end nevertheless.

2) Yes it did have a plot, for a typical action movie maybe even not that horrible. It just didn't appeal that much for me. The father angle was no success imo.

3) The scene I mentioned made me think that they finalized it in one shot, the acting seems so weak. Felt like I was watching local theatre actors (no offence to any of you performers if you're reading this). The action is ok though, that's what scored the only points for this movie imo. 


I finally got around watching The Changeling. Touching movie. Angelina Jolie proves she can be a good actress if she wants to (unlike what she had to do in Wanted). Clint Eastwood did it again, all I can say is: good movie. 8/10.


----------



## Fan o Flight (May 8, 2010)

I'm also going to give iron man 2 a 7.5/10. They killed off the final villain way too fast (like they did in transformers 2). It just wasnt as good as the first movie. It was still good though


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 8, 2010)

Iron man 2 8/10. Would have been better if they left some parts from the trailer I'm the movie. I love RDJ as Tony. Really fits the role


----------



## Dyon (May 8, 2010)

Head In The Clouds

6/10. Melodrama full of World War II clich?s. Pretty unrealistic and worn out. Nevertheless I think Charlize Theron did a good job.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 8, 2010)

"Wanted" was a mountain of unholy shite. I feel angry just remembering my experience of watching it.


----------



## grinstead (May 8, 2010)

Last movie I saw was Kick-Ass. Overall I thought it was quite well done in terms of cinematography and writing, but I realized at one point that I wasn't quite sure if it was a spoof on comic book heroes or another hero-based storyline (or both? I don't think it works as well that way though). I'd give it a 6.5/10


----------



## Gabe (May 8, 2010)

Matrix 8/10
Gladiator 9/10

both movie are still great even though i have seen them multiple times.


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2010)

> So it does have a plot. Maybe not a very good one, but then again, what action movie does? I liked the films unpredictability and style.



Er plenty of Action movies have decent plots.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man 2 8/10

Another 1,000 points for the attached Inception trailer. I'm overhyping it, but whatever. That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2010)

uchihasurvivor said:


> Ip man 2 : 9/10
> 
> Not better than the first one imo but still a top tier in Kung fu movie.



Still haven't got time to see this. =.=

Glad to know it's not disappointing like most movie sequels.


----------



## ReSpekt88 (May 9, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> WALL-E: 10/10
> Simply adorable pek



Yes! I concur.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2010)

I'm surprised only a couple of people had rated Bridge to Terabithia in this thread (unless the search function acted up again). I heard it's very good and a real tearjerker. Going to see it today.


----------



## Koi (May 9, 2010)

God that is the first book that made me cry.  I only saw part of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man 2:  3/10.

Forgot to rate it.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Pft. Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2010)

The Inception trailer was good though.  JGL was terrific in the trailer footage.


----------



## Ina (May 9, 2010)

Avatar. First half was interesting 9/10, but then i got bored and it went down to 6/10.


----------



## fuuki (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man II 6.5/10 
Should have seen Babies instead.


----------



## AL1A5 (May 9, 2010)

'The Losers'
Brilliant action movie, and the comedy doesnt seem out of place either.
9/10


----------



## Disturbia (May 9, 2010)

*Iron Man 2 - 9/10*

The movie has RDJ in robot pants punching other guys in robot pants. What more could one want in a movie?

*Kick Ass - 9/10*

I enjoyed Kick-Ass immensely. I went in expecting to be entertained and I was not disappointed. I rather liked it better than the comics. I like how they changed two things from the comics, it was for the better I think. I'm afraid, however, that a sequel would only ruin it.


----------



## Chee (May 9, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Inception trailer was good though.  JGL was terrific in the trailer footage.



He looks freakin' sexy with that huge gun. Mmmhmm.


----------



## Horan (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 4/10
I liked the first one way better.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2010)

*Bridge to Terabithia*

The best and most powerful Disney movie I've seen so far. Great casting choices for Jess, Leslie, Maybelle and Ms. Edmunds (played by Summer from (500) Days of Summer, and one of her first lines was "Are you glad the summer is over?" xD). The soundtracks are awesome. All in all, an amazing film for both children and adults.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Tears kept trickling down my face against my will for a good 15 minutes when Leslie died. Yeah, a big guy like me. 



9.8/10


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man 2 8/10
Kick-Ass 7/10

wasn't really focused on Kick-Ass so I might be underrating it. Iron Man 2 was the shit


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 9, 2010)

Fighting (2007) very good movie. Stars Semra Turan as a Turkish girl living in Copenhagen. She wants to learn Kung Fu but he old styled father refuses to let her do it. I give it an A


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 9, 2010)

Avatar - /10

I want to be one of these blue loveable avatar. I want one of these tails, piloting one of these cute beasts! 

Human? Yeah right!


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 9, 2010)

Kick Ass.

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Er plenty of Action movies have decent plots.



Sure, but they're rare, and pretty much everything has been done. Most good action films are good not because the plot is good, but because it's executed well. So I wouldnt say there is anything great about the plots of the Terminator films, but their handled so expertly that the films are good for it.

(and I think "Wanted" does have a pretty decent plot, so.....)

Surrogates: D

Man this movie is generic. It starts off as a futuristic noir, which is kind of cool, but they sure drop that pretty quickly.


----------



## crazymtf (May 9, 2010)

Avatar - 9/10 - Shit was beautiful and those fight scenes were sick.


----------



## Nakor (May 9, 2010)

Letters to Juliet - 8/10

I'm a sap for romantic comedies, so my rating may be a bit off. I thought the plot for it was original, which was a big plus. Plus I love Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 9, 2010)

Iron Man 2 
4/5


----------



## Nakor (May 9, 2010)

The Illusionist - 7/10
Love Paul Giamatti's face at the end.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 10, 2010)

the dead poets society 10/10 favorite robin williams movie by far

i love poetry


----------



## Elphaba (May 10, 2010)

The Blind Side: 8/10

I really didn't want to see this one, but finally caved for my mom, as she's been begging me to watch it with her for a while now. I ended up being pleasantly surprised and quite enjoyed it.


----------



## Hyouma (May 10, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 6/10. Too much maybe. Hope they wrapped up Stark's storyline and go for the Avengers now, now that'd be something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 10, 2010)

Love Song for Bobby Long - 6/10

It was okay. Kinda long and boring and I was only paying half attention at times. The ending was alright.


----------



## Vanity (May 10, 2010)

Oceans

8/10

It was really nice. I mean, not the most amazing thing I've ever seen but I really liked it.

I actually saw it back in April but I forgot to post about it. lol. It still remains the last movie I've seen though. I haven't seen anything since.


----------



## Nakor (May 10, 2010)

Fargo - 8/10
I pretty much enjoyed every character. The plot was actually really funny in a twisted way. William H Macy's character was in over his head from the start, and it was amusing to watch him fumble about the entire movie.


----------



## iFructis (May 10, 2010)

SlamDog Millionare

Amazing history even tou it was a little predictible. Very entertaining and catchy since the beggning, and fun also.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2010)

I was really impressed by the trailer for The Last Airbender.  I expect that movie to be good now.


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2010)

*Kick-Ass*

Funny enough to draw a few chuckles from me. From the ending, it looks like they're going to make a sequel of it. I hope they don't, because I've got a feeling it's going to suck. 

Despite all the actions and gunfires, Chloe Moretz still felt very much like a kid to me throughout the movie. So it felt a little awkward. She just doesn't have the "lolita-ness" like what Natalie Portman showed in the film Leon. But I guess I am asking too much here. I don't think Natalie's prodigious performance in Leon could ever be surpassed by any other 13-year-olds.  

8.5/10


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (May 11, 2010)

gamer 10/10 this movie really kicked ass


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2010)

(grr, hated Gamer).

Scary Movie 2: C-

I know, I know....


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

Haha, god Gamer sucked.  For once we agree, Martial.

Iron Man 2:  10/10.  Terrific balance of humor and action.  I will definitely be adding this to my blu-ray collection.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

^^

Replacement Killers 7/10

Fuck the haters the films great. It promises high octane action and some kick ass fights and it delivers. Also im biased because I have a thing for Mira Sorvino.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

Sorvino?  Me no like.  But I did like that movie.  Decent action.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

I don't know what it is myself, she looks like a used car but she just gets to me.


----------



## Superstars (May 11, 2010)

Avatar..

5/10 despite for colorful backgrounds the characters, action and the story sucked. Overrated..Overrated..


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

What did you think of the new Last Airbender trailer, Ennoea?  Looks pretty sweet, right?  Zuko definitely looks like a badass.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

I had my reservation about Shamalamding but he seems to have pulled it off. The trailer looked promising, hopefully we'll have a good summer movie on our hands.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

What a twist!  I also was worried about him being the director.  But this looks a lot better than Dragonball Evolution.  The trailer looked really good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Thankfully it looks nothing like DBE *shudder*

On one side theres this, and on the other theres Prince of Persia, that one looks like a huge mess.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

Prince of Persia looks awful.  And words cannot express how tired I am of that trailer.  I feel like I have seen it at every movie I have attended for the last 5 months.


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2010)

Prince of Persia just looks like Jake eye candy and nothing else.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

That should be right up your alley, Chee.  I bet you will be there opening night.

I'm not that interested in this week's big release either.

I doubt it will be as good as this...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyfYcE8g59Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2010)

Theres been too many Robin Hood movies as it is, not to mention the whole "historical accuracy" selling point of the new one killed it for me.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2010)

The original intent was to make a movie sympathetic to the Sheriff of Nottingham.  I think that actually could have been interesting.

Another thing that irks me is Cate Blanchett.  She is a good actress and all, but I wish they had cast someone hotter to play the role.  Eva Green for example.  Or Emily Blunt.


----------



## JustPimpin (May 11, 2010)

Iron Man 2, twice. 

10/10 easily


----------



## Elphaba (May 11, 2010)

The Abyss: 8/10

A very enjoyable flick. Love the aliens, they were stunning. :33


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2010)

Robin Hood worries me. It looks like a wannabe Gladiator(seriously Riddley Scott, just do another Alien movie! Or at least a Blade Runner!) and Im tired of the washed out, bleak look that is so popular these days.

I much prefer the colorful, classy look of the Kevin Costner/Morgan Freeman film.


----------



## Koi (May 11, 2010)

Oh my god I fucking hate Kevin Costner BECAUSE of that film.  Who said that an American Robin Hood was okay?!

Seriously, the movie should have been all about Alan Rickman.


----------



## Koi (May 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Prince of Persia just looks like Jake eye candy and nothing else.



.................I have no problem with this.


----------



## Zhariel (May 11, 2010)

Iron Man 2: 9/10

Great action, had me chuckling, and Scarlett looked hot. I really enjoyed the little little brawl to Robot Rock too.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

I need to go see IM2 soon


----------



## Cero6 (May 12, 2010)

Iron man 2 9/10

Kick ass 6.5/10 lame but it wasnt that bad.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

Have you guys seen the Jonah Hex trailer?  It looks terrible.  Jonah Hex and Megan Fox jumping off the ship as it explodes (near the end of the trailer) is just about the cheesiest special effects I have seen in years.

I think the studio knows that it will be a flop too.  That is why they have spent almost no money promoting it.  A 10 million or less opening weekend wouldn't surprise me at this point.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 12, 2010)

Dead Poets Society A++

poor Neal


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Jonah Hex trailer is pretty much 2 minutes of Megan Fox reminding everyone she a bit loose.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

Wow.  The negative reviews for Robin Hood all seem to be extremely negative.  Seriously, check out RT and just read the little blurbs for each negative Robin Hood review.  Harsh!


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

It looked bad from the start.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

> Is there a less promising director-actor team at work today than Ridley Scott and Russell Crowe? I guess Tyler Perry and Tyler Perry, but that's about it.



The critics really are laying in to it

Looks like everyones complaining about it being more of a prequel than anything.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Comparing him to Tyler Perry. Oh shit!


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

I guess this means Iron Man 2 will win the weekend Box Office again?


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

It should, lots of people are seeing it again.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

How To Train Your Dragon will probably be 3rd.  It has really been holding strong.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

I know right? 

It's a good movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

I like the scene when Toothless and Hiccup rescued Astrid from falling out of that tree.  Toothless had a really mischievous facial expression and decided to give Astrid the ride of her life.  Hilarious.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Toothless is just plain adorable. :33


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

What about the scene when he's trying to mimick Hiccup's facial expression? That was bloody cute.

Also Iron Man making so much money annoys me, its like Alice in Wonderland all over again


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

Iron Man 2 is a lot better than Alice in Wonderland.

I'm disappointed Kick-Ass didn't make more money since I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland fucking sucked. UGHGHGUHGUH. Don't get me started on that steaming pile of shit again.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

The March Hare, Chee!  The March Hare!


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

He was like the only good part, him and The Red Queen. Everything else made me want to kill puppies.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

I'm surprised we haven't had a Harry Potter trailer yet.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Kick Ass is R rated so its not much of a surprise, its target audience was too young to watch it really.

Ugh Harry Potter, hopefully they can end it on a good note.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Didn't they have the teaser a while ago?


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

I think it's been pretty consistent considering how many movies they have had to make about the same characters.


----------



## Roy (May 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Didn't they have the teaser a while ago?



Yup. A long while ago actually.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Maybe they will have a trailer with Inception. That's WB's next big movie they are relying on.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2010)

How much did Inception cost to make?


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

$160 million dollars.


----------



## Koi (May 12, 2010)

Dude I will literally forgive everything that is wrong with every single HP movie if they leave Molly's duel and amazing line in he last movie.


----------



## Chee (May 12, 2010)

Molly is Ron's mom right?


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2010)

Her duel against Bellatrix Lestrange? I just hope they stay consistent with the plot, the problem with the last two HP movies was that they concentrated on the wrong things and didn't develop the plot peoperly. And proceeded to shove everything at us in the last 20 minutes.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Kick Ass is R rated so its not much of a surprise, its target audience was too young to watch it really.
> 
> Ugh Harry Potter, hopefully they can end it on a good note.



are you implying its target audience were young kids?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2010)

Actually, the marketing for Kick-ass made it look like "Hancock" and "Superhero" movie. I wouldve that it was PG-13.

Poor marketing ruined that movie.

As for Robin Hood, my main issue with it is how bleak and depressing the cinematography looks. Ugh, this trend is getting OLD already. I mean, I can stand remakes, I can stand 3D, but washed out scenery looks boring. I was fine with it for Daybreakers, fine with it for Book of Eli, and might be okay with it for the Road(which bleak and depressing is sort of the whole point), but ROBIN HOOD! THE CHARACTER WHO INSPIRED A FUCKING CARTOON WHERE HE WAS A FOX?!

Rawr. The Costner movie might've been flawed, but it was a very stylish and pretty film. This new one looks too much like a 2nd rate Gladiator.

But I have hope, regardless of what critics say.

Anyway,

Lifeforce: D

Whoever thought giving Tobe Hooper 30,000,000 dollars was a bit foolish.....Yes, I'll review it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I swore after X-Men 2, that I would never witness Patrick Stewart saying "I love you" to another man while being possessed by a woman. YET FUCKING LIFEFORCE NOT ONLY DOES IT, HE SHARES A GAY KISS. EWWW! Yikes, now I'm scared.....was X2 referencing Lifeforce?




Echelon Conspiracy: D+

Jeez, it's such a poor mans "Eagle Eye". Now I kind of liked Eagle Eye, so imagine if you didn't like it, then how would this movie effect you? (Seriously though, the whole twist was lifted from Eagle Eye). 

Oh yeah, it's another in the "Big stars doing direct-to-DVD" line of movies, with Ving Rhames, Shane West, Edward Burns, and Martin Sheen......Okay, two Rhames will do anything, Burns is no longer a big star(he was always kind of a poor mans Ben Affleck), Sheen does whatever the hell he wants and....Who the hell is Shane West)


----------



## Dante (May 13, 2010)

Alice in wonderland - 7.5/10

Kickass - 9/10


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, the marketing for Kick-ass made it look like "Hancock" and "Superhero" movie. I wouldve that it was PG-13.
> 
> Poor marketing ruined that movie.



Well for one thing, Hancock and Superhero movie were not marked the same. So I don't really see that connection.

The other thing is, Kick-Ass was clearly booked to be an extremely violent film with the premise of sillyness mixed in. Not to mention there was tons of controversy (which in itself marketed the movie far beyond some crap like Super Hero movie) on its vulgarity.

The other thing is, Kick-Ass wasn't that good. What were you guys expecting, it to get Titanic numbers? It's not like the movie bombed.


----------



## Tyrion (May 13, 2010)

Forest Gump.

100000000000000000/10


----------



## Tifa (May 13, 2010)

Avatar 8/10 
Good movie with pretty colors :33

New Moon 5/10 
At least it was better than Twilight


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 13, 2010)

It's Complicated. 9/10 Great Movie. Best acting by Alec Baldwin in years.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2010)

> are you implying its target audience were young kids?



Well yes, its market was males aged 13-25 but since it was R rated most probably couldn't watch it. Was it unsucessful ? Well no, but it could have made much more money.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> Well for one thing, Hancock and Superhero movie were not marked the same. So I don't really see that connection.
> 
> The other thing is, Kick-Ass was clearly booked to be an extremely violent film with the premise of sillyness mixed in. Not to mention there was tons of controversy (which in itself marketed the movie far beyond some crap like Super Hero movie) on its vulgarity.
> 
> The other thing is, Kick-Ass wasn't that good. What were you guys expecting, it to get Titanic numbers? It's not like the movie bombed.



my bad, I meant "Hancock Meets Superhero Movie".

As for it not being that good, well, most people disagree with you.

We weren't expecting Titanic numbers, a movie is usually considered a hit if it breaks the $100,000,000 mark.


----------



## crazymtf (May 13, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 9/10 - Better then 1 in almost every way, awesome movie.


----------



## Hyouma (May 14, 2010)

Hot Shots! and Hot Shots! Part Deux. 8/10

Was sooo many years ago I saw those but I stumbled upon the dvd's last week and just had to buy them as a tribute to my childhood. I love this kind of comedy, a huge fan of The Naked Guns too, which I think are even better.

I also didn't know that the other guy from Two and a half men (Charlie Sheen's brother in that show) played a role in the first Hot Shots movie, that was cool.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2010)

Kill Bill Vol.1

Style over substance to be sure but I love some of the imagery and it's very enjoyable


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> my bad, I meant "Hancock Meets Superhero Movie".
> 
> *As for it not being that good, well, most people disagree with you.*
> 
> We weren't expecting Titanic numbers, a movie is usually considered a hit if it breaks the $100,000,000 mark.



That doesn't even make sense. Most people? Most people in this thread? What the hell do you even mean. Also based on the way you replied to my statement, it seems like you think I called the movie bad. I'm just saying, it's not exactly the Dark Knight.

Seeing as how the media forgot about Kick-Ass already, I think my statement of it wasn't that good passes. It's just a typical action movie with some pop goofiness. I don't really understand why some people think it will get these crazy numbers.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> That doesn't even make sense. Most people? Most people in this thread? What the hell do you even mean. Also based on the way you replied to my statement, it seems like you think I called the movie bad. I'm just saying, it's not exactly the Dark Knight.
> 
> Seeing as how the media forgot about Kick-Ass already, I think my statement of it wasn't that good passes. It's just a typical action movie with some pop goofiness. I don't really understand why some people think it will get these crazy numbers.



most people who watch the film like it. Besides this forum, it has 76% on RT, Metacritic gave it 66, and imdb gave it an 8.3.

So pretty much, the general question is "Is it a great movie or a good movie".
That's not to say negative opinions aren't valid. 

Is it TDK? No, but thats not a fair comparison either. As I said, I wasnt expecting huge numbers, but think it deserved better than "District 9".


----------



## Chee (May 14, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 7.5/10

Soundtrack = Awesome
RDJ = HOT
Holson =


----------



## Gabe (May 14, 2010)

Dragon Ball Evolution 1/10 very bad movie sad for dragon ball fans


----------



## Ennoea (May 14, 2010)

> Dragon Ball Evolution 1/10 very bad movie sad for dragon ball fans



You better run before MH comes and gets you


----------



## Koi (May 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> Sherlock Holmes 7.5/10
> 
> Soundtrack = Awesome
> RDJ = HOT
> Holson =


----------



## MartialHorror (May 15, 2010)

lol. I've given up on the DBE debate.

I'm tired of actively defending a movie I don't even really like.

Robin Hood: C-

Ugh, this is a bitch to rate. Review is written, I just need to publish.


----------



## Hyouma (May 15, 2010)

Robin Hood: 7/10. It was ok, enjoyable, nothing more. Not what I had expected though, I was always waiting for the movie to start until I saw the ending.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2010)

The Adjustment Bureau Trailer:  9/10.  Looks like my kind of film.  Emily Blunt, Matt Damon, and a slew of other talented performers.  What could go wrong?


----------



## Thomaatj (May 15, 2010)

The prestige, loved the actors but the plot was a bit far sought. 8/10


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZJ0TP4nTaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RockpiRate (May 15, 2010)

iron man 2 9/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 15, 2010)

Robin Hood - 6/10.

It's like Ridley Scott got no idea what made Robin Hood a legend, or what this character is supposed to be about. Well, there are few decent action scenes.


----------



## g_core18 (May 15, 2010)

Jennifer's Body 4/10. Shit story and was pretty boring, but it had Megan Fox kissing another chick.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (May 15, 2010)

*Let the right one in* 8.5/10
Wow. A really great movie. I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2010)

Scooby Doo! The Mystery Begins - 6/10
live action scooby doo movie. it's about how the gang meets for the first time at high school and them solving their first mystery together. lots of cheesy scenes that were entertaining to me. the mystery was decent. cgi wasn't that great. actors did a fairly decent job, though an asian played velma(she actually was the best out of all of them). A second movie has already been made. So for those who enjoyed watching scooby doo ,I'd recommend this movie as long as you don't take it too seriously.


----------



## Xaosin (May 15, 2010)

Since I barely watch movies, I'd say the last one was that one really bad adaptation of Gulliver's travels. 

It wasn't bad, but honestly was not true to the original book. They made the character out to be some sort of eco-green piece trash lover or something.
Actually, it was pretty bad. But the portrayals of the yahoos had me interested somehow.


----------



## Gabe (May 15, 2010)

The Hangover 9/10
Underworld 7/10


----------



## Ema Skye (May 15, 2010)

Kick Ass- 9/10


----------



## Koi (May 16, 2010)

I'm watching Men in Tights on ABC Family right now, and during the scene where he's singing to Marion, they actually edited out the shadow of his swordboner.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 16, 2010)

Miracle at St. Anne 

Fucking 5 Stars!!!

Spike Lee is a fucking beast.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 16, 2010)

*The Frighteners-C*

One of Peter Jackson's more middling films.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

Sin Nombre 8.5/10


----------



## Ina (May 16, 2010)

Percy Jackson 
It was pretty silly. 7/10


----------



## Shibo (May 16, 2010)

Wrong turn 2

4/10

wtf gross but somewhat entertaining


----------



## RaitonCloud (May 16, 2010)

Centurion - 7/10

Good movie, worth the watch. A few hilarious moments even though it pos'd to be wholly srse.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

I saw the Adjustment Bureau trailer before Rukia, the plot seems alittle farfetched but it does look interesting.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I saw the Adjustment Bureau trailer before Rukia, the plot seems alittle farfetched but it does look interesting.



Plot seems like Dark City.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

I don't want to get my hopes up so Im trying no to see the Dark City comparisons, so while it does seem similar, I doubt it will be.


----------



## Hyouma (May 16, 2010)

Just took a trip down memory lane and watched The Golden Child, one of the early Eddie Murphy movies. It wasn't that bad back at the days. 6/10. Charlotte Lewis is damn hot in this movie.


----------



## Yasha (May 16, 2010)

*Kisaragi*

Five guys sit in a room and talk about a dead girl for the entire 2 hours of the film. Sounds terribly boring, right? Well, it's anything but that. The plot is one of the most ingenious ones I've seen and it's densely packed with twists and turns. Enough to keep you hooked for two hours and probably even make you ask for more. 

9/10


*Invasion of the Body Snatchers*

I found the story kind of boring. And the fact that it's black-and-white doesn't help either. Good thing that it's short - only 80 minutes.

5.5/10


*The Thing*

Very enjoyable. Some of the stunts were very impressive, especially the crawling head scene. The ending felt a bit rushed though. And it took me quite some time to remember all the characters' names and faces. Could've been better if they cut the number down to ten or less.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Miracle at St. Anne
> 
> Fucking 5 Stars!!!
> 
> Spike Lee is a fucking beast.



Hated this movie.

Am I the only one who thinks Adjustment Bureau looks boring?

Son of Frankenstein: B

A warning for all of those who have requests for me, this DVD also has Ghost of Frankenstein and House of Frankenstein. So requests might be a day or so pushed back.....Plus, there are a lot of requests right now(seriously, is there a conspiracy that as soon as I finish requests, more people throw them on me?)


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

> Am I the only one who thinks Adjustment Bureau looks boring?



I think the trailer was a tad too linear, basically showed act I, II, and III.

It looks alright though, I suppose.


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

The Box 5/10

The idea is great for a short film, but it was too ridiculously long and filled with pointless crap.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> I think the trailer was a tad too linear, basically showed act I, II, and III.
> 
> It looks alright though, I suppose.


I think it looks pretty good.

I think the most recent Last Airbender trailer looks sweet too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgaVe19zs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2010)

The Ghost of Frankenstein: D+

Meh.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

Airbender trailer analysis, Martial?


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2010)

Iron Man 2

I liked it, fun movie.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

It looks abit like DBE so Im pretty sure MH will be happy with the trailer. Okay its my last dig at you MH.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

What?!  Even I'm insulted by that joke, Ennoea.  DBE was hopeless as soon as we got our first look at promotional material and trailers.  I initially had low expectations for The Last Airbender, but I have been pleasantly surprised by pretty much everything I have seen.  And the last trailer was really good.

It will definitely be better than Speed Racer and DBE.


----------



## Ennoea (May 16, 2010)

Sorry DBE should not be mentioned

The only thing Im slightly worried about is the wirework, but thats pretty much it. I had zero expectations but it looks like Shamalama has pretty much got the film spot on. Im pleasently surprised really, other than a few comic books its fairly unrealistic to expect source material to be respected but seems like he's done it, as long as theres no plot twists I'll be content.


----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> as long as theres no plot twists I'll be content.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kdhhQhqi_AE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (May 16, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I think it looks pretty good.
> 
> I think the most recent Last Airbender trailer looks sweet too.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YgaVe19zs8[/YOUTUBE]



Meh. Fight scenes look cool, everything else looks like failure.


----------



## Nakor (May 16, 2010)

Fong Sai Yuk(aka The Legend) - 6/10
early 90s jet li movie. would have given it a 7 but at one point I could actually see the wires being used in a fight scene. the editing in general was pretty bad for a martial arts movie filmed in the early 90s, which is surprising since jet li is in it so they must have had some money for the film.


----------



## Yasha (May 17, 2010)

Fong Sai Yuk is super hilarious. The subtitles suck perhaps?


----------



## Ennoea (May 17, 2010)

Fong Sai Yuk isn't about the fights, I watch it for its comedy. Shame the second one was the most depressing movie ever made


----------



## Tifa (May 17, 2010)

Marley and Me 7/10

Very cute and funny movie, makes me wanna read the book


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Airbender trailer analysis, Martial?



I think it looks awesome, and DBE comparisons are downright WRONG.

The problem with DBE(well, one of its problems) was that it lacked scale......It just didn't look anywhere near as epic(and I say epic, not good, there is a difference) as the source material. 

Plus, it had uneven acting, boring characters and a stupid fucking Dragon.

Airbender might be bad, but at least it looks like it's fitting the tone of the cartoon, and the scale is just as big. People are complaining that they're white, but as I've always said, it's the general publics fault for not delivering any Asian stars. 

I have to confess though, the guy playing Zuko concerns me....He's a good actor and all(He's the freaking Slumdog Millionaire!), but he just looks......off as Zuko.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Adjustment Bureau looks boring?



Looks like Dark City, except replace _*Spoiler*_ with communists and the romance taking center satage.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Looks like Dark City, except replace _*Spoiler*_ with communists and the romance taking center satage.



Exactly, and how can you top Dark City with its awesome visual style?


----------



## Nakor (May 17, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Fong Sai Yuk is super hilarious. The subtitles suck perhaps?



The comedy in older martial arts movies doesn't really do it for me. It's not that I hate it. I won't give negative points for it, it's usually just too silly for me to really like(I will laugh occasionally, maybe just not as much as others). The subtitles were run of the mill, so that didn't effect my rating. After watching it I wasn't going to give it above a 7 due to plot and action scenes being decent but nothing great. The bad editing plus being able to see some of the wires made me have to reduce my rating to a 6.


----------



## Signifies (May 17, 2010)

Iron Man 2 : 3.5 out five stars 

it was good but I wished the ending was a bit better


----------



## john4life12 (May 17, 2010)

Saturday Night Fever - 4/4 stars. It was perhaps my favorite performance by John Travolta. I felt he really did an amazing job.


----------



## shizuru (May 17, 2010)

iron man 2 3/5 wish the final fight was good it just ended like that


----------



## Nakor (May 17, 2010)

Scooby Doo: Abracadabra Doo - 7/10
Matthew Lillard did the voice of Shaggy. Normally it is Casey Kasam. Guess he needed the money.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2010)

Nakor said:


> The comedy in older martial arts movies doesn't really do it for me. It's not that I hate it. I won't give negative points for it, it's usually just too silly for me to really like(I will laugh occasionally, maybe just not as much as others). The subtitles were run of the mill, so that didn't effect my rating. After watching it I wasn't going to give it above a 7 due to plot and action scenes being decent but nothing great. The bad editing plus being able to see some of the wires made me have to reduce my rating to a 6.



I sympathize with this, actually. I remember liking the movie more than you did(although it's been awhile), but HK comedy doesn't work for me. Too over-the-top and annoying. Plenty of otherwise great films are ruined by it(Police Story could've been awesome if it didnt try for some tasteless jokes).


----------



## Gabe (May 17, 2010)

Fearless 8/10 good movie


----------



## Yasha (May 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Fong Sai Yuk isn't about the fights, I watch it for its comedy. Shame the second one was the most depressing movie ever made



I see where you're coming from. The scene where Fong's mother is being tortured just seemed wrong. I think they had overdone it a bit.




Nakor said:


> The comedy in older martial arts movies doesn't really do it for me. It's not that I hate it. I won't give negative points for it, it's usually just too silly for me to really like(I will laugh occasionally, maybe just not as much as others). The subtitles were run of the mill, so that didn't effect my rating. After watching it I wasn't going to give it above a 7 due to plot and action scenes being decent but nothing great. The bad editing plus being able to see some of the wires made me have to reduce my rating to a 6.



It has been quite a while since I last saw it, so I can't remember how much its comedy rely on the dialogues. But from my experience, cantonese film is one of the hardest to sub because a lot of things could be easily lost in translation (I'm a cantonese speaker btw). And I didn't notice any editing problems when I watched the original version.  


*The Girl Who Leapt Through Time*

High quality visuals, well-done voice acting and nice story. But it has several plotholes/time-travel paradoxes which kind of bugged me.

8/10


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 18, 2010)

The spirt-7/10 funny but felt like a paraody of batman


----------



## Nakor (May 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I sympathize with this, actually. I remember liking the movie more than you did(although it's been awhile), but HK comedy doesn't work for me. Too over-the-top and annoying. Plenty of otherwise great films are ruined by it(Police Story could've been awesome if it didnt try for some tasteless jokes).



See I thought the comedy in Police Story was better than in this. Maybe I just like tasteless humor more than over the top/silly humor. Weird that you mentioned Police Story because when writing my post I was actually going to mention Police Story having better comedy as an example but decided not to. 



Yasha said:


> It has been quite a while since I last saw it, so I can't remember how much its comedy rely on the dialogues. But from my experience, cantonese film is one of the hardest to sub because a lot of things could be easily lost in translation (I'm a cantonese speaker btw). And I didn't notice any editing problems when I watched the original version.


Maybe whoever did the subbing for it interpreted some of the language differently. I generally don't enjoy comedy in martial arts films anyway so I doubt that any change in the dialogue would have made an impact in my viewing. 

Well in one scene you clearly see jet li using a wire. I didn't like the fight scene editing towards the end when they are fighting under the stage. The camera would show a close up of his legs kicking the enemy then cut away to something else like one of their faces then cut right back to just his legs and would keep doing it. Makes it seem like he is kicking the guy rapidly over 100 feet when the stage isn't 100 feet long. Just stuff like that. It just seemed like a half-assed effort at times for a jet li movie.

What I've begun to hate is when a bunch of "thugs" start picking on the main character or someone he/she is with and now he has to beat them up. It happens towards the beginning of this film and it's just become so tedious to me. It's just an excuse to have a fight scene, but it happens in sooo many martial arts movies, especially ones with comedy elements in them. When I say thugs I mean a group of out of shape idiots(there is always one fat guy among them) who are either trying to harass/sweet talk a girl that is with the main character in some way, or trying to act tough and bully him for some inane reason. 



> *The Girl Who Leapt Through Time*
> 
> High quality visuals, well-done voice acting and nice story. But it has several plotholes/time-travel paradoxes which kind of bugged me.
> 
> 8/10



I agree with this rating. The music is also really good. I liked voices of a distant star better than this one.


----------



## Garfield (May 19, 2010)

Waltz With Bashir

10/10

It's a really really moving movie. The animation is amazing, the storytelling psychedelic and it just creates that atmosphere that made me feel that there really was a war around me. I'm sure I can't relate with the actual feeling, but it gave me great empathy at least. It was a great insight into the mind of the soldier, the twisted logic of the war zone and the harsh reality of choice in extreme situations; the dark humor behind many traumatic incidents; the survivor civilians' plight. Towards the end it was just heartbreaking and really gave big jolts, especially when it ended with the real life shots of the aftermath. 

I don't think I've watched a movie this good in a long long time. It will probably remain on my top 10 list ever.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 19, 2010)

Taking of Pelham One Two Three. such a great action thriller. It has to be one of my favourites ever of that genre, and 95% of all action movies look like showers of shite next to it.

Letter system: A . Number system - 9/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 19, 2010)

erictheking said:


> Taking of Pelham One Two Three. such a great action thriller. It has to be one of my favourites ever of that genre, and 95% of all action movies look like showers of shite next to it.
> 
> Letter system: A . Number system - 9/10.



Original or remake?


----------



## Awesome (May 19, 2010)

Avatar - 10/10


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 19, 2010)

Funny Face

Fred Astaire + Audrey Hepburn / 10


----------



## Nakor (May 20, 2010)

Enron: The Smartest Guys in the Room - 6/10
Had some interesting info, but I did end up falling asleep while watching it through no fault of my own.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2010)

Frankenstein Must Be Destroyed: B

Universal Solider: Regeneration: C+

I'll review both, the latter feeling like they began shooting without Jean Claude Van Damme(who despite being the main character, isnt in the movie very much).


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 20, 2010)

A Nightmare On Elm Street (2010) - 7/10

More low-key than other movies of the franchise, and most deaths weren't that special, but Haley makes an effective enough Freddy.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 20, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Original or remake?



The original one. I have heard that the remake is a monstrosity, so won't be watching it to compare as I'll probably get too fed up after 10 minutes. A movie like that would never be remade well, it's perfect in the grimy non-PC 1970's social context, not for the current audiences.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2010)

*The Green Mile*

One hell of a story. And the performance by the entire cast is literally impeccable. Surely a combination that's hard to come by, what more could I ask for?

10/10


----------



## Rukia (May 20, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *The Green Mile*
> 
> One hell of a story. And the performance by the entire cast is literally impeccable. Surely a combination that's hard to come by, what more could I ask for?
> 
> 10/10


A less boring movie perhaps?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2010)

erictheking said:


> The original one. I have heard that the remake is a monstrosity, so won't be watching it to compare as I'll probably get too fed up after 10 minutes. A movie like that would never be remade well, it's perfect in the grimy non-PC 1970's social context, not for the current audiences.



I liked the remake. It's not a great movie, but it's pretty good.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked the remake. It's not a great movie, but it's pretty good.



It's alright, just suffers from Tony Scott getting bored half-way through, snorting a line of coke and then going "FUCK IT! WE NEED CAR CRASHES! MORE!"


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2010)

> A less boring movie perhaps?



Green Mile isn't boring, but its pacing is off, it should have been alittle shorter.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> It's alright, just suffers from Tony Scott getting bored half-way through, snorting a line of coke and then going "FUCK IT! WE NEED CAR CRASHES! MORE!"



lol, Vono, don't you know that in this day and age, car crashes make for 90% of action films?


----------



## g_core18 (May 20, 2010)

The Departed 10/10. Jack Nicholson proves yet again that he creates the most frightening characters.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 20, 2010)

The Doctor

Fucking Five Starz!


----------



## Vegeta (May 20, 2010)

Blood and Bone.

On the cool factor I give it 10/10.

On the film factor, about a 7/10.

I enjoyed it quite a lot.

Watching Inglorious Basterds now.


----------



## Nakor (May 20, 2010)

The Cat Returns - 8/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 20, 2010)

Vegeta said:


> Watching Inglorious Basterds now.



I want to watch that movie since it's Tarantino, but i get the feeling I'll be lost tho.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2010)

g_core18 said:


> The Departed 10/10. Jack Nicholson proves yet again that he creates the most frightening characters.



Watch Infernal Affairs, that's a rad movie.


----------



## Elphaba (May 20, 2010)

*Gladiator*: 10/10

fuckfuckfuckfuck  I've never cried that hard at a movie before. I actually had to cover my mouth with a blanket to stifle the sobs.


----------



## darkangelcel (May 20, 2010)

Dead man walking
9/10

Very inspiring, although sad as hell!!


----------



## Chee (May 20, 2010)

La Vie en Rose 8/10

The only thing that hurt this film was its editing.

Holy crap, Marion Cotillard. You're amazing.


----------



## Yasha (May 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> A less boring movie perhaps?



But I don't think it's boring. I enjoyed every moment of it despite its relative length.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Vono, don't you know that in this day and age, car crashes make for 90% of action films?



It was more of a drama/thriller though, even if Tony Scott had some dumbass cop crash his motorcycle into a parked car for no reason.


----------



## Parallax (May 21, 2010)

Raging Bull

The best sports movie ever, and Scorsese/DeNiro's masterpiece.


----------



## Unrelenting_Power (May 21, 2010)

Scary Movie 4, nowhere as good as earlier ones


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked the remake. It's not a great movie, but it's pretty good.



I don't suppose the original is one of your favourite movies though? One has different tolerance levels..


----------



## little nin (May 21, 2010)

Harry Brown

6.5/10 Nice story and I liked the killing...touched on some good subjects but it was a bit OTT lol


----------



## Hyouma (May 21, 2010)

Wrong Bet.

8/10

One of the better action movies. Probably the best JCVD movie besides Kickboxer.


----------



## Odoriko (May 21, 2010)

Employee of the Month~ 9.5/10! 

Not going to say reason why, there's loads of haters.


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2010)

*Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*

They might as well call it Indiana Jones and the Deux Ex Machina. Like all the other Indiana Jones films, the fact that all the bad guys suddenly got brain damage and met their doom because of the plot-induced stupidity still annoyed me. But at least it's much more amusing and entertaining to watch than Raiders of the Lost Ark, thanks to Sean Connery. 

7.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2010)

erictheking said:


> I don't suppose the original is one of your favourite movies though? One has different tolerance levels..



Actually, I haven't even seen the original. So maybe my opinion shouldn't count(although maybe my opinion is more objective for it)

MacGruber: C-

Most of the "funny" stuff is in the trailers, but it does sport some decent laughs and gore. Watching The Giant(Which he will always be to me, not "The Big Show") being gay is worth it in itself.

But it is pretty generic and overrated....Maybe I should've saw Shrek 4 instead.


----------



## Chee (May 21, 2010)

Breakfast at Tiffany's 7/10

Has the cliche Hollywood romantic ending, and some sappy scenes. Not my favorite genre, but a good movie none the less.

Oh hey there, Asian stereotype.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 21, 2010)

Hards Day Night-10/10 Paul's grandfather steals the whole movie
Dead Poets Socity- 8/10 TT_TT Neal


----------



## vivEnergy (May 21, 2010)

2001 A Space Odyssey    9/10 - cool and trippy

Taken 7/10 - wtf wtf wtf, but where was Steven Seagal ?


----------



## Totalus (May 21, 2010)

Pearl Harbor, 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2010)

Ninja Assassin: B

While I wish it was more, it pretty much achieved everything it wanted to.


----------



## Rukia (May 21, 2010)

Iron Man 2 (6th Viewing):  8.5/10.  So fucking good.  I can't wait till it comes out on Blu-ray.  I still laugh hysterically every time Favreau fights that security guard.


----------



## Koi (May 21, 2010)

The Hangover - Eeeeh 6/10.  All I kept hearing was how awesome this movie was and it was okay, just.. underwhelming.  Honestly my favorite thing about it was seeing all the Daily Show correspondents  throughout the movie.


----------



## tigersage (May 21, 2010)

avatar the movie on dvd kinda sloow at first but then pucks up so 8/10


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2010)

Penelope - 7/10
Solid romantic comedy.


----------



## darkangelcel (May 22, 2010)

Blindness
10/10
True to the novel!


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade*
> 
> They might as well call it Indiana Jones and the Deux Ex Machina. Like all the other Indiana Jones films, the fact that all the bad guys suddenly got brain damage and met their doom because of the plot-induced stupidity still annoyed me. But at least it's much more amusing and entertaining to watch than Raiders of the Lost Ark, thanks to Sean Connery.
> 
> 7.8/10



We named the *dog* Indiana


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 22, 2010)

Gojira (original with eng subs [I love you netflix]) A++++++++^Nth degree. The anti war message hit hard with me and the story was beautiful.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 22, 2010)

*The 13th Floor-D*
Coming out around the same time as Dark City and the Matrix, The 13th Floor also features a fake world. Yet, unlike those movies it completely flounders when it comes to delivering a clear theme. I have no idea what the movie was trying to say. Am I supposed to question my reality? Am I supposed to feel sorry for every guy I shoot in Call of Duty? It seems to raise these questions in passing, almost as if felt required too, rather than using the story as a way of communicating them.

The film fails as a piece of entertainment too. Delivering a murder mystery full of clumsy  plotlines and flat characters, the movie slowly stumbles to the conclusion that has a weak twist and a unsatisfying climax.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 22, 2010)

darkangelcel said:


> Blindness
> 10/10
> True to the novel!



loved the movie! didn't even know it had a novel.

decided to go with comedy today.

*Harold & Kumar 2*. 7/10
Pretty hilarious, if u smoke weed u could relate.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2010)

Foot Fist Way - 5/10
Some funny scenes.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2010)

Iron Man 2 

8/10


----------



## Rukia (May 22, 2010)

MacGruber:  5.5/10.

There were definitely some funny scenes in this movie.

Gay Big Show.
MacGruber's "apology" to Piper.
The Sex Scenes.

The biggest problem with the movie is I could tell it was based on a sketch.

And damn, I guess I haven't seen the Dick in a Box Digital Short in a while... because I had forgotten how ugly Maya Rudolph is.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2010)

Pretty Persuasion - 8/10
I think I just really like Evan Rachel Wood.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2010)

Zombieland: A

I think I enjoyed it more this time around, which says a lot.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

*Home Alone*

Still very fun to watch after all these years, even though I'm all grown up now compared to when I first watched it. 

8.8/10


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Cashback - 8/10


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

^Is that the one about time-freezing? I thought it was a fetish porn once.


----------



## Koi (May 23, 2010)

Jurassic Park  - always an easy 10/10.  We watched it at work, which was cool because a bunch of people that came in actually kinda stopped to watch it too, hah.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2010)

Koi said:


> Jurassic Park  - always an easy 10/10.  We watched it at work, which was cool because a bunch of people that came in actually kinda stopped to watch it too, hah.



I've seen that movie so many times it's ridiculous. Used to watch it 'bout two times a day as a kid. I even remember the day me and my sister wrapped  up the vhs for my mom's birthday, I was probably about three years old.

I'll still watch it if it's on TV, and would be lying if I said it wasn't one of my favorite movies ever.

EDIT: Also the special effects, especially the CGI, still hold up relatively well. I'm wondering how the blu-rays are going to turn out though.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Yasha said:


> ^Is that the one about time-freezing? I thought it was a fetish porn once.



Haha. Yes that is the one that the main character can freeze time. It's kinda creepy what he does. I enjoyed the movie though. Did you?

Sunshine Cleaning - 8/10
I like Amy Adams and Emily Blunt.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 23, 2010)

Hotel Ronda- A+ TT_TT makes me cry


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I've seen that movie so many times it's ridiculous. Used to watch it 'bout two times a day as a kid. I even remember the day me and my sister wrapped  up the vhs for my mom's birthday, I was probably about three years old.
> 
> I'll still watch it if it's on TV, and would be lying if I said it wasn't one of my favorite movies ever.
> 
> EDIT: Also the special effects, especially the CGI, still hold up relatively well. I'm wondering how the blu-rays are going to turn out though.



I love it too. THe CGI holds up unnusually well(I mean, didn't Jumangi come out around the same time but is now unwatchable for it?). The only time it looked CGIish was with those.....running things, and even then, they look fine.

Odd, as Lost World has a few more (obviously CGI) moments and Jurassic Park 3 does as well(although my main issue with that film is not the CGI). 

I wish Spielberg would do Jurassic Park 4.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Brick - 8/10
The film was very well made and everything fit together at the end. The only issue I have with it is that the characters talked too fast most of the time so I had a hard time understanding everything they said. 

Does this film take place in some alternate reality? for starters, wtf kind of high school were they attending?


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Haha. Yes that is the one that the main character can freeze time. It's kinda creepy what he does. I enjoyed the movie though. Did you?



I didn't see the film. But I did watch a clip where the guy stripped off all the girls' clothes in the supermarket. Then I decided I didn't really want to see the film because it felt like a pornography. Not that I don't watch dirty movies, but time-freezing is not one of my fetishes I guess.


----------



## Olivia (May 23, 2010)

IronMan 2

7.5/10

The movie story line was pretty good, although I have no idea how true it stayed to the original comics ideas, as I have never read any of the Iron Man Comics. The effects were pretty basic, it looked fake to me as you could obviously used Green Screen and how some of the effects looked fake. But besides that it was a decent movie.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 23, 2010)

I Am Sam. 5 stars.

movie was soooo emotional.


----------



## Thomaatj (May 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I love it too. THe CGI holds up unnusually well(I mean, didn't Jumangi come out around the same time but is now unwatchable for it?). The only time it looked CGIish was with those.....running things, and even then, they look fine.
> 
> Odd, as Lost World has a few more (obviously CGI) moments and Jurassic Park 3 does as well(although my main issue with that film is not the CGI).
> 
> I wish Spielberg would do Jurassic Park 4.



That would be so awesome. I'd love to see a new Jurassic park. It's just a great story for a movie!

But I hated the cgi-made dino's in the third. I prefer seeing the dino's from the first one then the last one and it's so much older.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Brick - 8/10
> The film was very well made and everything fit together at the end. The only issue I have with it is that the characters talked too fast most of the time so I had a hard time understanding everything they said.
> 
> Does this film take place in some alternate reality? for starters, wtf kind of high school were they attending?



It was a film noir homage. To me, I find Brick ridiculously stupid since none of the teenagers acted like teenagers.


----------



## Yasha (May 23, 2010)

*Yip Man 2*

I like the first half of the movie where they portrayed Yip Man as a humble, caring and very down-to-earth person. The biggest difference between _Yip Man_ and _Once Upon a Time in China_ is that you wouldn't see Wong Fei Hung hiding from his room owner because he couldn't afford to pay the rent. They humanized Yip Man instead of picturing him as an untouchable legend and I like that. 

However, the second half of the movie is where it disappoints. Yip Man 2 pales in comparison to its prequel for several reasons:

1) Chinese martial arts and boxing don't go well together. They are two very different systems. It's like mixing coffee with chinese tea. Yuck. For one thing, kick is not allowed in boxing but it's a common technique of kung fu. So, seeing a kung fu master going against a boxer just seems odd, to say the least.

2) The antagonist fits the mould of villain stereotypes 100%. He is cocky, nasty, loud-mouthed, unsporting and an asshole through and through. There is nothing likeable about him at all, which makes him seem fictional and one-dimensional. I prefer antagonists that I can sympathize with in some way.

3) Some of the wire stunts look very unnatural.

4) The last fight is anticlimatic. They have Yip Man knocked down a few times trying to make it look more interesting but it's not. It's hardly convincing that Twister, with such simple and direct attacks, could ever hit Yip Man, who single-handedly fought off 20+ people armed with machetes and sticks in the beginning of the film unscathed, if not for plot's purpose.

5) The circumstance just isn't enough to generate passion in the audience. The prequel was set in the bloody period of Japanese occupation of China and Yip Man's opponent was a Japanese general. But this time, the fight took place in a boxing ring of a match. Although they tried to hype it up as a confrontation between chinese and western martial arts and Yip Man was fighting for the honour and pride of chinese kung fu, but it's obvious that the stakes, and therefore tension is nowhere near as high as in the prequel.

8/10


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I didn't see the film. But I did watch a clip where the guy stripped off all the girls' clothes in the supermarket. Then I decided I didn't really want to see the film because it felt like a pornography. Not that I don't watch dirty movies, but time-freezing is not one of my fetishes I guess.



I think that was the only scene of him doing that. You should see the movie if you have a chance. 



Chee said:


> It was a film noir homage. To me, I find Brick ridiculously stupid since none of the teenagers acted like teenagers.



Ah that makes more sense. That's one of the other reasons I thought this film took place in some alternate reality because no one acted their age.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 23, 2010)

Up ... 10/10


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2010)

> I mean, didn't Jumangi come out around the same time but is now unwatchable for it?



It came out two years later and Jumangi still holds up well, yes perhaps the animals look alittle dodgy but its awesome and that's all that matters


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Man, Woman, and the Wall - 7/10
For all it's creepy-ness I enjoyed the plot. The movie just reinforces the idea that Japanese people are weird.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It came out two years later and Jumangi still holds up well, yes perhaps the animals look alittle dodgy but its awesome and that's all that matters



lol, the animals in Jumangi dont even look like animals anymore..........


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2010)

I haven't seen it in a while.  But I thought David Alan Grier was really funny in that movie.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

As Tears Go By - 7/10
I think I've become a huge Kar Wai Wong fan. Though this one isn't as good as Chungking Express or In the Mood for Love


----------



## Rukia (May 23, 2010)

So Martial, you liked MacGruber?  What did you think of Val Kilmer's nude model?  What about when MacGruber offered to suck Piper's dick as an apology?  Wasn't that seen hilarious?  My rating for the film was a 5.5/10.  But it definitely had some funny scenes.  No doubt about it.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Bubble - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> So Martial, you liked MacGruber?  What did you think of Val Kilmer's nude model?  What about when MacGruber offered to suck Piper's dick as an apology?  Wasn't that seen hilarious?  My rating for the film was a 5.5/10.  But it definitely had some funny scenes.  No doubt about it.



My rating was a C-.....Not really qualifying as "liked". I guess my opinion was about the same as yours. It had some funny scenes, but wasnt all that.

Kilmer's nude model was just..........wrong. But when MacGruber was offering to suck dick, it was pretty funny(although it went on for too long).

Last Hurrah for Chivalry: B+

Pretty cool kung fu film.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2010)

Brokeback Mountain - 8/10
Can't believe it took me this long to see it considering heath ledger and jake gyllenhaal make sweet sweet love in it.


----------



## Chee (May 23, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Brokeback Mountain - 8/10
> Can't believe it took me this long to see it considering heath ledger and jake gyllenhaal make sweet sweet love in it.



Their thrusting moves and groans are hot.


----------



## dreams lie (May 24, 2010)

Iron Man 2:  7/10


----------



## Nakor (May 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> Their thrusting moves and groans are hot.



Don't forget the bare ass shots.

The Lover - 7/10
Jane March is ridiculously hot in this movie.


----------



## Man in Black (May 24, 2010)

Lost: Series Finale "The End"

10/10

Beautiful.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Brokeback Mountain - 8/10
> Can't believe it took me this long to see it considering heath ledger and jake gyllenhaal make sweet sweet love in it.



Which is why I'll never see it.

lol, a real gay cowboy movie would be like "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly", except they're all gay. I dont want to see a movie where people talk about their feelings!


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2010)

> Lost: Series Finale "The End"
> 
> 10/10
> 
> Beautiful.



Really? I've was scared after the last few eps it would be bullshit but Im glad its not, need to watch it soon.


> lol, a real gay cowboy movie would be like "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly", except they're all gay.



MH I think you've got the wrong cowboys here, Brokeback mountain is about a bunch of sheep herders. Anyway its not that good anyway, pretty dull and overly dramatic. Heath Ledger is pretty good tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2010)

Public Enemies - 6/10

It was okay. I'd rate it higher if it had more Don Frye in it.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 24, 2010)

Shutter Island 7.5/10

Gotta say though I read the book and eventhough this is a good adaption I felt like something was a miss through out the whole movie.


Robin hood 5/10

It simply sucked I can't put it in otherway. I am sick of Russel Crowe playing the same dude over and over again and it seems that he is bored as well because he is losing his touch with every new movie. 
Max von Sydow really rocked though, his acting was probably the only good thing in the movie.


----------



## darkangelcel (May 24, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes (finally) 9/10 HILARIOUS!!!
Lost a point because I didn't like the ending -_-


----------



## Taisaku (May 24, 2010)

Zombieland 9/10 awesome movie


----------



## Chee (May 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Which is why I'll never see it.
> 
> lol, a real gay cowboy movie would be like "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly", except they're all gay. I dont want to see a movie where people talk about their feelings!



Come on, you know you have feelings.


----------



## Caile (May 24, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - *6* 1/2 /10.

Same ol' thing as the first one, waste of 12 bucks, 15 minutes of chasing around .. I mean, do something new please. It had somewhat of a plot but this rating is almost solely based on the action and animation that they had. Had teeny amounts of comedy in it that wasn't TOO bad but didn't really help the overall movie, imo.


----------



## dreams lie (May 24, 2010)

Caile said:


> Iron Man 2 - *6* 1/2 /10.
> 
> Same ol' thing as the first one, waste of 12 bucks, 15 minutes of chasing around .. I mean, do something new please. It had somewhat of a plot but this rating is almost solely based on the action and animation that they had. Had teeny amounts of comedy in it that wasn't TOO bad but didn't really help the overall movie, imo.



Haha, I paid 10.  

Also, if it was the same as the first, the scoring should have been higher.  They definitely jumped the shark here.


----------



## The World (May 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Which is why I'll never see it.
> 
> lol, a real gay cowboy movie would be like "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly", except they're all gay. I dont want to see a movie where people talk about their feelings!



lol the problem was that they didn't take about their feelings.


----------



## Rukia (May 24, 2010)

Nakor said:


> The Lover - 7/10
> Jane March is ridiculously hot in this movie.


Jane March.  I seem to recall her being hot in another movie.  I think Bruce Willis was her therapist and he had several sex scenes with her.  Nude shots galore in that movie.

Anyone know the title?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

Once upon a time in the west. 10 / 10

Obvious. I tend to watch this movie every year or so, playing Red Dead Redemption made me want to watch it again.

The last dual scene, with Morricone's "The man with the harmonica" is such an epic scene. Crazy awesome.


----------



## Time Expired (May 24, 2010)

*How to Train Your Dragon - 10* 

I loved it.  Toothless was hysterical.  I cracked up at the end of the movie when:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Toothless awakened Hiccup and proceeded to run wild around the room.  He finally came back over to Hiccup and, as all pets do, stomped on his junk. 


 

 Ahh pets!  You have to love em.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Once upon a time in the west. 10 / 10
> 
> Obvious. I tend to watch this movie every year or so, playing Red Dead Redemption made me want to watch it again.
> 
> The last dual scene, with Morricone's "The man with the harmonica" is such an epic scene. Crazy awesome.



Yup. Leone had a way with staging the most epic duels with Morricone music. I loved them all(well, except Fistful of Dynamite, which despite being a good movie, lacked an epic final duel........And of course Once Upon a Time in America and Collosus of Rhodes, which also lacked epic final duels....but those were different genres).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yup. Leone had a way with staging the most epic duels with Morricone music. I loved them all(well, except Fistful of Dynamite, which despite being a good movie, lacked an epic final duel........And of course Once Upon a Time in America and Collosus of Rhodes, which also lacked epic final duels....but those were different genres).



Definitely.

ha, brings me back to the first time i watched that movie, and the few weeks afterward that i spent futilely trying to learn how to be a badass harmonica player .


----------



## Nakor (May 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Which is why I'll never see it.



You're missing out. Even if gay cowboys isn't your thing, it's still worth at least one viewing. 




Ennoea said:


> MH I think you've got the wrong cowboys here, Brokeback mountain is about a bunch of sheep herders. Anyway its not that good anyway, pretty dull and overly dramatic. Heath Ledger is pretty good tho.



They were sheep herders at the beginning but I'd say they were more like modern day cowboys. I mean Jake Gyllanhal(sp?) did take part in rodeos. 



Rukia said:


> Jane March.  I seem to recall her being hot in another movie.  I think Bruce Willis was her therapist and he had several sex scenes with her.  Nude shots galore in that movie.
> 
> Anyone know the title?



Nude shots galore in The Lover as well. I'd say about 1/4 of the movie they are either having sex or are naked in bed. She looked young at first in the movie but I looked up her age on imdb and she'd have been 18-19 years old when the filming took place so I didn't feel gross. 

I believe you are talking about Color of Night. I've seen it before but don't remember much about it. I didn't even remember that was her in it until I looked it up. I believe you are correct that she was hot in that movie. I'm just going to assume now that she was hot in every movie she was in back then. 

edit: I just looked Color of Night up on Netflix but it's only available on dvd. I'll likely wait for it to come out on streaming before re-watching it. 

Jennifer's Body - 6/10
It was OK. I didn't hate watching it, but I didn't enjoy it very much either. I gave it an extra point because I like Amanda Seyfried.


----------



## Hyouma (May 25, 2010)

Yesterday evening I saw Willow. 6/10.
I remember I was scared of a lot of things when I saw this movie as a kid over 15 years ago. It still strikes me as a dark movie even today.



Whip Whirlwind said:


> Once upon a time in the west. 10 / 10
> 
> Obvious. I tend to watch this movie every year or so, playing Red Dead Redemption made me want to watch it again.
> 
> The last dual scene, with Morricone's "The man with the harmonica" is such an epic scene. Crazy awesome.



So true. It's the movie that made me into a western fan. It's my favorite western movie along with The Good The Bad and The Ugly. I'm planning to buy Red Dead Redemption too 



Nakor said:


> I believe you are talking about Color of Night.


Yes that's the movie Rukia & Nakor.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Jennifer's Body - 6/10
> It was OK. I didn't hate watching it, but I didn't enjoy it very much either. I gave it an extra point because I like Amanda Seyfried.


I thought the Low Shoulder band story line was pretty funny.  And I also like Amanda Seyfried.

I've been reading some reviews on Prince of Persia and they seem to confirm my greatest fears.  The reviews put this movie on par with the final Mummy movie and criticize the dialogue for explaining the plot so 10 year olds in the audience can understand.  I still remember Brendan Frazer screaming "Abominable Snowmen" for the benefit of the audience in that Mummy movie.  

Looks like I won't be watching anything this weekend.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

I never saw the most recent mummy movie because it lacked Rachel Weisz.

Good to know I'm not missing out. 

I don't care if the plot in prince of persia is horrible, honestly. If it succeeds as a big dumb action movie that makes me chuckle a little i'll consider it a step forward for videogame movies haha.


----------



## Chee (May 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I thought the Low Shoulder band story line was pretty funny.  And I also like Amanda Seyfried.
> 
> I've been reading some reviews on Prince of Persia and they seem to confirm my greatest fears.  The reviews put this movie on par with the final Mummy movie and criticize the dialogue for explaining the plot so 10 year olds in the audience can understand.  I still remember Brendan Frazer screaming "Abominable Snowmen" for the benefit of the audience in that Mummy movie.
> 
> Looks like I won't be watching anything this weekend.



Figured that much. Sigh.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2010)

Video game movies will never be good.  It's time to stop adapting them.

Super Mario Bros, Double Dragon, Blood Rayne, House of the Dead, Resident Evil, Doom, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Max Payne... I have seen them all.  Video games never make good movies.  It's fucking pathetic when Tomb Raider is the best of a genre.


----------



## Kobe (May 25, 2010)

Blood Last Vampire

6.5/10

-____- damn.. it started very good, one of my fav actresses Gianna Jun was playing, the only reason I watched all of it.. ending sucked.. I guess it's what happens when you make movies based on anime script.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Video game movies will never be good.  It's time to stop adapting them.
> 
> Super Mario Bros, Double Dragon, Blood Rayne, House of the Dead, Resident Evil, Doom, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Max Payne... I have seen them all.  Video games never make good movies.  It's fucking pathetic when Tomb Raider is the best of a genre.



I think there's some potential in video games, some of them. However, it seems like every time they either adapt a game with a crappy story, or adapt a game with a good story but get rid of everything that made the game good.

When I see a quality creative team take on a game with a quality story and completely flop it, maybe then i'll lose faith in video game movies forever.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (May 25, 2010)

Undisputed 2: 9/10

Undisputed 3: 9/10


----------



## Violent by Design (May 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Video game movies will never be good.  It's time to stop adapting them.
> 
> Super Mario Bros, Double Dragon, Blood Rayne, House of the Dead, Resident Evil, Doom, Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, Max Payne... I have seen them all.  Video games never make good movies.  It's fucking pathetic when Tomb Raider is the best of a genre.



Of course they'll be good. The reason why they're crappy is because  studios don't try since the name brand will sell itself whether the movie is good or not. But eventually a studio will make a good video game movie, the same way studios eventually decided to make decent Super Hero movies.

Mortal Kombat was better than Tomb Raider in my opinion.


----------



## Koi (May 25, 2010)

I still kinda wanna see Prince of Persia, ngl. :\  I'm a sucker for both Ben Kingsley and Arabian kitsch.  Really though, it looks like Pirates with a lot of sand instead of water.

But then again, my take on the whole thing might be invalid because I thought the first Mummy was a lot of fun and not as bad as people make it out to be.


----------



## Ennoea (May 25, 2010)

> If it succeeds as a big dumb action movie that makes me chuckle a little i'll consider it a step forward for videogame movies haha.



Not really, I don't understand why people believe that the next big step for games is for movies to be made out of them. The game genre doesn't translate to films and it doesn't need to. Both are complete opposite mediums. And no MGS won't make a good film, at best mediocre popcorn movies, if even that.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> I still kinda wanna see Prince of Persia, ngl. :\  I'm a sucker for both Ben Kingsley and Arabian kitsch.  Really though, it looks like Pirates with a lot of sand instead of water.
> 
> But then again, my take on the whole thing might be invalid because I thought the first Mummy was a lot of fun and not *as bad as people make it out to be.*



The first Mummy movie was solid. It's one of those movies that if I see it on Tv 9/10 i'll leave it on.

It was great fun. Pure and simple.

Anyone who say's different, well...  



Ennoea said:


> Not really, I don't understand why people believe that the next big step for games is for movies to be made out of them. The game genre doesn't translate to films and it doesn't need to. Both are complete opposite mediums. And no MGS won't make a good film, at best mediocre popcorn movies, if even that.



I said it'd be a big step for videogames movies, not videogames in general. I couldn't care less if they just stopped with them all together.

I think some games can translate to film, but I agree that most do not. MGS would make an awful film simply because the charm is in the intricacy and there's no way that could be done on film.

Honestly, I think the halo universe has some potential for a good movie. Not so much the main games, but the universe is pretty deep and some of the novels seem pretty good.


----------



## Nakor (May 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> I still kinda wanna see Prince of Persia, ngl. :\  I'm a sucker for both Ben Kingsley and Arabian kitsch.  Really though, it looks like Pirates with a lot of sand instead of water.
> 
> But then again, my take on the whole thing might be invalid because I thought the first Mummy was a lot of fun and not as bad as people make it out to be.



I kind of still wanna see it to, but I'll maybe try for a showing before noon at an AMC theater. They only cost like $6 I think. 

I loved the first Mummy movie. I even liked the second one alot as well. The third one is just . rachel weisz not being in it was a sign of how bad it would be. 



Rukia said:


> I thought the Low Shoulder band story line was pretty funny.  And I also like Amanda Seyfried.



 the low shoulder band story line was really hilarious. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm glad she killed them all at the end






Whip Whirlwind said:


> The first Mummy movie was solid. It's one of those movies that if I see it on Tv 9/10 i'll leave it on.
> 
> It was great fun. Pure and simple.
> 
> Anyone who say's different, well...



Agreed.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2010)

I dunno. If the reviews for Prince of Persia are bad, and Survival of the Dead is playing near me, I think I'll see that instead.

I do want to see Prince of Persia though, regardless. I like those kinds of epics and admire that its focusing more on the chemistry of the characters instead of CGI whoring.


----------



## Parallax (May 26, 2010)

Lost finale

Doesn't answer everything but at that point honestly it really didn't matter.  Probably the most satisfying and stunning finale I have ever seen

Lost, series

Without a doubt one of the most ambitious, if not the most, television programs I have ever watched.  Not without faults, specifically a shaky third season, but it's execution was almost without peer.  A bit overreaching at times, but again that doesn't really affect the overall scope and dynamic of this show.  If it wasn't for The Wire, this would be my pick for the best show I have ever seen.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, forgot.

Kickassia: B+

Really enjoyed it, but it's a movie only for fans of the video reviewers(like the Nostalgia Critic).


----------



## Chee (May 26, 2010)

The Dark Knight


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2010)

*Batman Begins*

Decent movie. It's a refreshing take on the Batman saga. The idea of a secret organization  destroying corrupted cities since ancient Roman times was a bit too far-fetched though. And the bit about Batman receiving ninja training also felt a little weeaboo-ish and ridiculous to me. But overall, it's very good.

9/10


*The Dark Knight*

Watched it for the second time. After seeing Batman Begins, I think I enjoyed it a lot more than I did the first time. It gives Batman a darker and graver tone. Heath Ledger was simply amazing. The only thing I can pick at is that I prefer Katie Holmes playing the role of Rachel.

9.5/10


*Little Miss Sunshine*

Reminds me of Magnolia in some ways, only not as good.

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (May 26, 2010)

Rachel was just a flimsy, shallow, poorly written character.  I don't consider Maggie G or Katie Holmes to be good actresses, but I'm not sure anyone could have pulled off that role.


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 26, 2010)

Shrek 4... yeah, exactly what you would expect from anything "fourth". Waste of time, 4/10.


----------



## Rice Queen (May 26, 2010)

Kiss of the Dragon, 8/10

Love the damn film.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2010)

Transylmania: D-

It had some good ideas and a couple of funny moments(just about all seen in the trailer). All in all, pretty lame.


----------



## Gabe (May 26, 2010)

finally saw Transformers it was good better then i expected 8/10


----------



## Yasha (May 26, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Rachel was just a flimsy, shallow, poorly written character.  I don't consider Maggie G or Katie Holmes to be good actresses, but I'm not sure anyone could have pulled off that role.



I dunno, I kinda like Katie in that role. She is cute when she smirks. xD


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2010)

I was fine with them both. I think that Maggie overdid the "tough chick" thing. I always hate it when female characters try too hard to come across as touch. It backfires.


----------



## Time Expired (May 26, 2010)

*Master and Commander: The Far Side of the World - 10*

Great film - fun to watch.  Good action throughout, very well executed, leaves you hungry for more.  Definitely going to pick up O'Brian's books after watching this.  

*The Star of Bethlehem, by Frederick A. Larson - 10*

This is an astronomical analysis (using Johannes Kepler’s mathematics via modern astronomical software) of the Biblical references to the Star of Bethlehem.  

Larson, an attorney, recreates the astronomical events and lines them events up with clearly written unambiguous scripture references (both Old and New Testaments).  What is rendered in this documentary is simply amazing.  Available through Worldcat if you can't find it locally. 

*Man on Wire - 10*

Philippe Petit recounts the inspiration, planning, and execution of his high wire walk between the Twin Towers of the World Trade center in 1974. It's got an amazing feel and energy to it.  I guess it's because it's filled with tons of pics and footage of the actual planning and training.  It has a good amount of tension, not just from the walk, but rather from this crew sneaking in to the WTC and doing this.  It's really fun, even the second time seeing it.


----------



## g_core18 (May 26, 2010)

Kill Bill Volume 1 and 2 9/10. Damn good set of films
The Aviator 9/10. Didn't want it to end.


----------



## Koi (May 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Transyl*man*ia: D-
> 
> It had some good ideas and a couple of funny moments(just about all seen in the trailer). All in all, pretty lame.



Emphasize the 'man' and it sounds like a gay porn.


----------



## Nakor (May 27, 2010)

The Proposal - 8/10
Second time I've seen it and it's still just as good.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> Emphasize the 'man' and it sounds like a gay porn.



lol good point!

Apparently, it was a huge disaster financially, which is odd because I thought the previews looked great. Didn't even make 1,000,000..........


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I was fine with them both. I think that Maggie overdid the "tough chick" thing. I always hate it when female characters try too hard to come across as touch. It backfires.


The character changed when Maggie played her.  Katie's Rachel seemed really focused on her career.  Maggie turned Rachel into a sassy character more focused on her personal life.  Maggie wasn't acting.  She was just being Maggie.  That's the role she always plays.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The character changed when Maggie played her.  Katie's Rachel seemed really focused on her career.  Maggie turned Rachel into a sassy character more focused on her personal life.  Maggie wasn't acting.  She was just being Maggie.  That's the role she always plays.



Yeah, I agree with that. Luckily, I like Maggie enough that I don't mind it when Maggie plays herself.

But the difference is obvious. Katie played a strong willed woman with a strong drive for her career, Maggie played someone that if you pissed her off, she'd punch you in the face.


----------



## Nakor (May 27, 2010)

Labyrinth - 6/10
A fun movie, but Jennifer Connelly was a little too annoying throughout most of the film.


----------



## Vanthebaron (May 28, 2010)

The cat returns: A

Made by Studio Ghibli. Cast lead by Peter Boyle, alongside Anne Hathaway, Tim Curry, Elliott Gould, Kristen Bell and Cary Elwes (some of my favorite actors and actresses) make this movie extreamly enjoyable for me.


----------



## The World (May 28, 2010)

Book of Eli 7/10.

Had potential, but what the hell with the ending? Felt like I am Legend.


----------



## Nakor (May 28, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> The cat returns: A
> 
> Made by Studio Ghibli. Cast lead by Peter Boyle, alongside Anne Hathaway, Tim Curry, Elliott Gould, Kristen Bell and Cary Elwes (some of my favorite actors and actresses) make this movie extreamly enjoyable for me.



I just saw this a few weeks ago. I agree with your rating, it's a very good movie.

Whisper of the Heart - 9/10
A heart warming story. Had a corny ending though.


----------



## JBarnz008 (May 28, 2010)

*Tropic Thunder*. 5 outta 10

I don't know what the hell i was thinking?

*The Boy In The Stripped Pajamas*. 7 outta 10

felt real, fucked up ending. Pretty good movie overall.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2010)

Prince of Persia: B-

Bleh, It is what it wants to be. I dont see why people tend to get overly criticy over these types of movies.

Review will be up later.


----------



## crazymtf (May 28, 2010)

Funny Games - 2/10 - Dumb movie, shitty acting, dumb plot, boring, weak.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

Opening night, Martial?  Really?


----------



## Taleran (May 28, 2010)

Avatar DVD 8.5 / 10

The loss of 3D actually let me see more of what was going on and it as still a very well made movie, NOONE in film can do large scale conflict like James Cameron


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Opening night, Martial?  Really?



Nothing else that interested me was out, and I like adventure films.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

I guess you will be there Thursday at midnight 2 years from now when National Treasure 3 comes out.


----------



## Nakor (May 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I guess you will be there Thursday at midnight 2 years from now when National Treasure 3 comes out.



I really don't see why some people hate the National Treasure movies. I think they are great fun 

Up - 8/10
A well done movie. It was alot more sad at the beginning than I was expecting.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I guess you will be there Thursday at midnight 2 years from now when National Treasure 3 comes out.



I dont do any midnight showings. And for the record, I enjoyed NT1........Not NT2 though(which was a half-assed version of the first...which says a lot, if you disliked the first one).


----------



## Chee (May 28, 2010)

Prince of Persia 5/10

Eh. Just...eh.


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2010)

National Treasurer 1 was good. The second not so much.


----------



## Elphaba (May 28, 2010)

*Saving Private Ryan*: 7/10

Not as great as I was led to believe, but still fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Rukia (May 28, 2010)

I thought this was pretty funny and I agree with it regarding National Treasure 2.  It's #2 on the list of 10.  Skip to 0:40.  Check it out.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vr-Zr6Ed9pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2010)

> Funny Games - 2/10 - Dumb movie, shitty acting, dumb plot, boring, weak.



I swear I hate this fucking movie.


----------



## Nakor (May 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont do any midnight showings. And for the record, I enjoyed NT1........Not NT2 though(which was a half-assed version of the first...which says a lot, if you disliked the first one).



See while I thought NT1 was better, I still enjoyed NT2.


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

> > Funny Games - 2/10 - Dumb movie, shitty acting, dumb plot, boring, weak.
> 
> 
> I swear I hate this fucking movie.



Same here.

It's so stupid.


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2010)

*Tokyo Tower: Mom and Me, and Sometimes Dad*

No other films had ever made me feel so emotional. I think I wept at least 5-6 times during the span of little more than 2 hours. 

Based on one of my favourite novels, the autobiography of a Japanese writer/illustrator, Lily Franky, it's a very touching story that focuses on the bond the author shared with his mother who raised him up all by herself since the separation from his alcoholic father. I think the main reason it was able to move me so deeply is because the director consciously avoided the use of sappy scenes and kept the movie as close to real life as possible. It's storytelling at its best. The marvellous acting by all the lead actors and the powerful music also contributed a lot. 

I can't recommend it highly enough. I promise you will come away with some precious insights and inspirations after the film!

10/10


*At the End of Daybreak*

A collaborative effort by Malaysian and Hong Kong filmmakers. The 3 main actors did quite well, but most of the supporting cast are either mediocre or plain awful. The entire film is inconsistent in terms of quality. It started out pretty good and some of the scenes were nicely done, but it petered out before the end. The pacing was also a bit off at times. I think it's most likely due to the immaturity and lack of experience on the part of the Malaysian director, Yuhang Ho. The song selection for the soundtrack is also very inconsistent. Some are really good, like the Undercurrents by Faye Wong, but some just felt ridiculously out of place, like the azan in the motorcycle scene. 

But anyway, I commend them for the good efforts because I know it's not easy for chinese film-makers to survive in an environment such as Malaysia. Kudos to Yuhang Ho and Ng Meng Hui.

7.8/10


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

Public Enemies 7/10

Pretty good. But it was obvious that this movie was shot on digital cameras, it looked absolutely awful.


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I swear I hate this fucking movie.






Chee said:


> Same here.
> 
> It's so stupid.



I love both of you. Why so many people claim it's amazing? It was so fucking bad it's not even funny


----------



## Chee (May 29, 2010)

I hate the fact that the movie tries to be clever to point out that there is no point to this movie through the fourth wall. Really, I just found that part of the movie to be a terrible attempt to cover up the fact that this was just a shitty movie.


----------



## Parallax (May 29, 2010)

It seems to be the kind of movie you absolutely love or hate


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2010)

It's an incredibly stupid, the film tries to be smart and smarmy fans will claim that you don't "get" the movie but theres nothing to get. I love how people claim that its showing something real except the film itself completely contradicts the statement. Complete waste of time.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2010)

I never did see Funny Games. Are you guys talking about the original or the remake?

Pretentious arty-horror films are never my thing, and unless someone requests it(glares at EVERYBODY), I wont bother.

Anyway, here was a shocker.

The Blair Witch Project: A+

I HATED this movie when I first saw it. But this time, it scared the crap out of me.......LITERALLY! After it was over, I took a big, steaming dump. lol, the best way to watch it is alone in an empty house...


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (May 29, 2010)

freedom writers 10/10 such a good movie


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I never did see Funny Games. Are you guys talking about the original or the remake?



Considering how the remake is shot for shot and by the same writer/director, ain't much of a difference.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Considering how the remake is shot for shot and by the same writer/director, ain't much of a difference.



So was the remake of Psycho. Yet the quality is at a whole different level. 

Also, some of the J-Horror films do it too......


----------



## Rukia (May 29, 2010)

The Blair Witch Project?  Pfft, I think I even preferred Cloverfield.

Nice Vono.  I love Seinfeld.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2010)

Blair Witch is slower, but scarier. I also didnt mind the skakey camera as much, whereas Cloverfield made me dizzy(I still like the movie though).

lol, when was the last time you watched Blair Witch, Rukia.?


----------



## Vonocourt (May 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> So was the remake of Psycho. Yet the quality is at a whole different level.



Most of the criticism leveled at the Pyscho remake was that since it was a shot for shot, it begged the question of why bother remaking it.

Being that the big criticisms of Funny Games seems to be the story itself, a change of actors, or the decade in between the two(versus the near four for the Psycho remake), wouldn't really mean much to Chee or Crazy.




MartialHorror said:


> lol, when was the last time you watched Blair Witch, Vono?


On VHS, that's as specific as I can be.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Most of the criticism leveled at the Pyscho remake was that since it was a shot for shot, it begged the question of why bother remaking it.
> 
> Being that the big criticisms of Funny Games seems to be the story itself, a change of actors, or the decade in between the two(versus the near four for the Psycho remake), wouldn't really mean much to Chee or Crazy.
> 
> ...



1) Ah

2) Sorry, meant Rukia. Sometimes I get you two confused....although I don't know why.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 29, 2010)

Daddy Long Legs

9/10


----------



## The World (May 29, 2010)

Sounds like a horror with a spider.


----------



## Yasha (May 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Blair Witch Project?  Pfft, I think I even preferred Cloverfield.
> 
> Nice Vono.  I love Seinfeld.



Don't compare Cloverfield to Blair Witch Project. Cloverfield is awesome.


----------



## Nakor (May 30, 2010)

Reign of Fire - 6/10
The plot was fast paced enough to keep me interested throughout. Not saying the plot was that good though.


----------



## Gabe (May 30, 2010)

tropic thunder 9/10
rudo y cursi 9/10


----------



## BossNigga (May 30, 2010)

The Road with Viggo Morten...ah fuck it with muthafukin' Aragorn bitches! This was an awesome movie and is based on the book of the same name. 9/10. Go see this movie.


----------



## Chee (May 30, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It's an incredibly stupid, the film tries to be smart and smarmy fans will claim that you don't "get" the movie but theres nothing to get. I love how people claim that its showing something real except the film itself completely contradicts the statement. Complete waste of time.



Yea, it's not a "realistic" film when the bad guys pick up a remote to rewind time to save his companion. 



MartialHorror said:


> I never did see Funny Games. Are you guys talking about the original or the remake?
> 
> Pretentious arty-horror films are never my thing, and unless someone requests it(glares at EVERYBODY), I wont bother.



I have only seen the remake, and I heard that the original is practically the same so I'm not even going to bother with it.


----------



## Hyouma (May 30, 2010)

I saw The Great Escape for the 2nd time yesterday. The first time was about 10 years ago. A great movie and a must-have for every movie fan. 8/10.



Chee said:


> Yea, it's not a "realistic" film when the bad guys pick up a remote to rewind time to save his companion.


I lol'd at that part of the movie. If not for that, and the preposterous speech at the end, this movie would have been "realistic" indeed. 
If I have to describe Funny Games US in one word I'd say it was frustrating, because I couldn't wipe the smurk of the face of those psycho's. So if that was the point of the movie I have to admit that's well done. In most other movies I couldn't care less about people getting killed and I even often root for the murderer(s).


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2010)

Nightmare Before Christmas, still awesome 9.5/10.


----------



## Kobe (May 30, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland - 8.5


overall it was entertaining. Fatties were awesome


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 30, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 8/10.  Like the first one excellent cast, particularly Downey as Stark.  Like the first one Stark is taking on a corporate baddie.  The film is good and entertaining.  The next Iron Man film better have The Mandarin.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2010)

Armitage 3: Poly-Matrix: B-

Hopefully todays review.


----------



## Nakor (May 30, 2010)

The Dirty Dozen - 8/10
Love this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2010)

Kites 6/10

Not as bad as people claimed it to be, but it was fairly ridiculous.


----------



## Synn (May 30, 2010)

"Prince of Persia: the Sands of Time" ~ *8/10*


----------



## blue♥ (May 30, 2010)

_How to Train Your Dragon_ 9.5/10

Really, I absolutely loved this movie. I want my own Toothless. 

The 3D wasn't really bad, but I'm beginning to like 3D less and less nowadays. Still, the animation was superb and the adorableness of the movie outweighs anything bad (not that I can find one).


----------



## Nakor (May 31, 2010)

Sweet Home Alabama - 7/10
Didn't like the ending.


----------



## narutokungames (May 31, 2010)

Prince of Persia - 7/10
great fight scene


----------



## Tifa (May 31, 2010)

Brüno 0.5/10

It's horrible but I laughed once


----------



## uchihasurvivor (May 31, 2010)

Clash of the Titans- 4/10

Worst movie I seen this year.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2010)

> Sweet Home Alabama - 7/10
> Didn't like the ending.



The awful Reese Witherspoon movie?


----------



## Nakor (May 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The awful Reese Witherspoon movie?



Haha, yup. I'm a sucker for romcom's so my ratings for them are usually 1 or 2 points higher than most would agree with. 

How to Lose a Guy in Ten Days - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2010)

Wushu Warrior: D-

To be honest, I feel Im being too generous in my rating. I cant think of anything objectively good to say about it(well, the bad guy is pretty awesome).

Yeah, I'll review it......


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

Martial, I better not be the only person in this thread going to Splice on Friday.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2010)

Splice looks godawful Rukia, good luck.


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

Go to Rottentomatoes and read some of the early reviews.

And it has Sarah Polley in it!  She's phenomenal!


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Martial, I better not be the only person in this thread going to Splice on Friday.



It doesn't really interest me, despite the good reviews.

Good reviews+Horror films usually either baffle me(The Bug) or feel misplaced(The Crazies).


----------



## Rukia (May 31, 2010)

The Crazies didn't get good reviews.  It got mediocre reviews.  50% Positive rating.  2 1/2 star average.  And I thought that was appropriate for the film.

I propose a bet.  If it receives greater than a 70% positive review on Rottentomatoes than you, me, Ennoea, and Chee will all go see it!  Lower than a 70% means none of us are allowed to see it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2010)

Those reviews are suprising, I guess I'll go watch it.


----------



## Nakor (May 31, 2010)

The commercials for Splice on TV make it look awful.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2010)

Splice looks awful, TBH.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2010)

> Splice looks awful, TBH.



Its probably one of those movies with a thiny vieled moral message somewhere and the critics fell for it.


----------



## Chee (May 31, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its probably one of those movies with a thiny vieled moral message somewhere and the critics fell for it.



Yea, that's what I'm thinking. Cause the dialog looks like a hot mess.


----------



## Toreno (May 31, 2010)

Edge Of Darkness 4/10

I was thinking this movie was going to be good, but it turned out to be horrible. I couldn't stand Mel's Boston accent at all. Plus story wasn't good.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2010)

*Crossing Hennessy*

The plot is nothing spectacular (a pretty ordinary love story between a 41-year-old Hong Kong mama's boy and a young chinese woman who is daring to love). But I watched it for Tang Wei (who is best known for her role in _Lust, Caution_).

7.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2010)

Er, Rukia, the Crazies has a 72%......It got good reviews.

but lol, I guess I'll take that bet. Presuming its playing near me....


----------



## QuoNina (Jun 1, 2010)

Sex and the City 2. Hilarious chick flick (only saw one guy in the audience, lol). Will check out the 2008 film. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Could make your feministic side calling for attention through the four female leading characters.
And what's written on Wiki under the "Praise" section sums up what I think is the most interesting: _"Sex and the City has been analyzed by feminists both as an example of progress in women's rights and life options, and as an example of the effects of corporate culture, marketing and the more individualistic strands of feminism in presenting women's empowerment as mainly tied to achieving coupledom, beauty, and personal upward mobility, rather than collective organisation for progressive change."_


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2010)

I Know What You Did Last Summer: D-

Seriously, I used to like this? The hell.........lol, if you watch it, watch carefully when Buffy the Vampire Slayer runs towards the store...You see the cameramans reflection.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I Know What You Did Last Summer: D-
> 
> Seriously, I used to like this? The hell.........lol, if you watch it, watch carefully when Buffy the Vampire Slayer runs towards the store...You see the cameramans reflection.



I only watched it for one reason.


----------



## Mokujon (Jun 1, 2010)

Mongol

6/10

was disappointed with it


----------



## Clover (Jun 1, 2010)

I watched 'Scream' a while ago on Star Movies and I'd give it a 8/10.

It was pretty good. Lots of suspense happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Prince of Persia - 5/10

It was kinda okay to watch. Not much can be said either good or bad, honestly. The chick wasn't even that good looking.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 1, 2010)

*Virtuality*

I think people who like Moon will find this one enjoyable too. In fact, I think I like this one a bit more than Moon. But be warned that it's open-ended, meaning it doesn't really have a satisfying conclusion, because it was originally filmed as a pilot episode of a tv series, not as a movie. I'm not bugged by that though. I've seen lots of movies, filmed as movies, but with far worse endings.

8.5/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 1, 2010)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off 5/5

Still as great as I remember


----------



## Koi (Jun 1, 2010)

The Emperor's New Groove - /10.  I used to watch this all the time when I was younger, but I only have the VHS and no functioning VHS player.  The whole thing is on Youtube, though, so that's pretty awesome.  It's just as good as I remember it, and Yzma doesn't get enough credit for being a hilarious villain.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, that's what I'm thinking. Cause the dialog looks like a hot mess.


Sarah Polley saying, "don't call her that" after the other scientist refers to her as a specimen = a hot mess?  



MartialHorror said:


> Er, Rukia, the Crazies has a 72%......It got good reviews.
> 
> but lol, I guess I'll take that bet. Presuming its playing near me....


Ennoea and Martial both accepted.  Ball is in your court Chee.  The pressure is on.  You have to spend your money on it if it gets above a 70% rating.


----------



## blue♥ (Jun 1, 2010)

_Iron Man 2_ - 8/10

I would still prefer the first over this one, and it could have been better for a sequel. Still, I thoroughly enjoyed. Still mad that they replaced Terrence Howard, but what else can be said...Some of the plot points were rather realistic, which I appreciated. Can I just say that I'm tired of stories where people hide things from each other. :I

Marvel is having a ball game with these movies, seriously.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Sarah Polley saying, "don't call her that" after the other scientist refers to her as a specimen = a hot mess?
> 
> Ennoea and Martial both accepted.  Ball is in your court Chee.  The pressure is on.  You have to spend your money on it if it gets above a 70% rating.



"What was that?"
"A mistake."

OHOHOHOHOHOHOOHOH. REALLY?

Nope. Looks dumb.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 1, 2010)

To me that indicates that you are afraid it will get 70% (likely a higher score than The A-Team).  I thought you had more guts than this, Chee.  I'm disappointed.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 1, 2010)

Yasha said:


> But I watched it for Tang Wei (who is best known for her role in _Lust, Caution_).
> 
> 7.5/10


Lust, Caution has been on my instant netflix queue for like 2 months. I need some serious motivation to watch it. I think the length is what is stopping me. 




JOyce09 said:


> I watched 'Scream' a while ago on Star Movies and I'd give it a 8/10.
> 
> It was pretty good. Lots of suspense happened.



I still love Scream. It might actually be my favorite horror film, or at least in the top 5. 



Koi said:


> The Emperor's New Groove - /10.  I used to watch this all the time when I was younger, but I only have the VHS and no functioning VHS player.  The whole thing is on Youtube, though, so that's pretty awesome.  It's just as good as I remember it, and Yzma doesn't get enough credit for being a hilarious villain.



I've never seen it all the way through, but the parts I did see were hilarious. I wish it was available for instant streaming on netflix.

Once Upon a Time in China - 7/10
The movie started off kind of boring and I really wasn't interested in what was happening through the first half of the movie. It picked up towards the end and the final fight scenes were real good.


----------



## Chee (Jun 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> To me that indicates that you are afraid it will get 70% (likely a higher score than The A-Team).  I thought you had more guts than this, Chee.  I'm disappointed.



I'm not afraid of it getting a high score. I just don't care.

A-Team will probably get a rotten score. It's a Fox film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2010)

lol, I need to watch "Scream again", but dont plan on watching anything until this weekened, in which I have to watch Hurt Locker, Zoolander and Incubus(the only one which will be reviewed)........bet you never heard those 3 movies in a sentence before.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 1, 2010)

Justice League: The New Frontier - 6/10
They sure got some big(ish) names to do the voices in this: David Boreanaz, Neil Patrick Harris, Brooke Shields, Lucy Lawless, Kyra Segwick. Pretty much about how the Justice League comes together. The final boss is stupid. The dialogue is really really cheesy at times. Overall it was kind of a fun watch but nothing I will ever watch again.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2010)

Tokyo Story 8/10

Certainly not bad but kinda slow-paced and I'm not a fan of skipping big events and just reporting on them later. Also, this movie had so much useless dialogue.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2010)

Shit.  Splice dropped to 67%?!  At this rate none of us are going to be able to see it.  Hopefully it can mount a comeback.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

Youth in Revolt: ?/10

I don't know whether I hated it or liked it.......I'm leaning towards dislike........

5/10 right down the middle. 



Koi said:


> The Emperor's New Groove - /10.  I used to watch this all the time when I was younger, but I only have the VHS and no functioning VHS player.  The whole thing is on Youtube, though, so that's pretty awesome.  It's just as good as I remember it, and Yzma doesn't get enough credit for being a hilarious villain.



Best damn movie evaaaaaaaaa. 100000000000000000000000000000000/10. + Infinity + 

Krunk is the best, and I actually like David Spade in this. He should stick to voicework.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

> Shit. Splice dropped to 67%?! At this rate none of us are going to be able to see it. Hopefully it can mount a comeback.



I was beginning to look forward to it


----------



## Rukia (Jun 2, 2010)

I know.

2 months ago I wouldn't have cared.  But based on the fact that this is a weak June... I decided I might give it a try.  And my enthusiasm has been increasing ever since.  Oh well, it's not Friday yet.  There is still time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 2, 2010)

lol, I too was kind of looking forward to it......Oh well..........ugh, freewebs isnt allowing me to do another review. Curses!


----------



## Chee (Jun 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I too was kind of looking forward to it......Oh well..........ugh, freewebs isnt allowing me to do another review. Curses!



What's happening?


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6o_Vl2f07Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 2, 2010)

Koi said:


> The Emperor's New Groove - /10.  I used to watch this all the time when I was younger, but I only have the VHS and no functioning VHS player.  The whole thing is on Youtube, though, so that's pretty awesome.  It's just as good as I remember it, and Yzma doesn't get enough credit for being a hilarious villain.



Boo-yah.  There are so many great parts in that little gem, it's not funny.  And yes, Eartha Kitt rocked as Yzma.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyway I saw the New Nightmare, surprisingly decent, as far as the crop of remakes it was the best. 5/10.


----------



## Koi (Jun 2, 2010)

I read major spoilers for Splice, and.. honestly?  Do not want. 


Atlantis:  The Lost Empire - 6/10.  I used to adore this movie when I was younger, and I see why, but it's really nowhere near Disney's best.  HOWEVER, the steampunky goodness is absolutely fabu and hot damn does Sweet not get the attention he should for being a sexy character with a sexy voice.  And Helga too.  I really wish she had a bigger part because I loved her design, voice, and for some reason she seemed to have a lot of inbetweens in comparison to some of the others.

Really though, the movie has some great characters and designs but it just.. doesn't treat them well.  I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> What's happening?



When I try to make a new page, it stays I need to choose the subcategory, which I dont think is there(the only options are People, groups, business). Apparently its happening with a lot of other people too.

Ugh, the reviews are stockpiling on me though. I have "I know what you did last summer", "Blair Witch Project", "Wushu Warriors" and "Lifeforce"(which has been waiting for weeks now, lol).

Not to mention what I'll watch this weekened or if I watch or review Splice. Graglesnarbles!


----------



## Rukia (Jun 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> When I try to make a new page, it stays I need to choose the subcategory, which I dont think is there(the only options are People, groups, business). Apparently its happening with a lot of other people too.
> 
> Ugh, the reviews are stockpiling on me though. I have "I know what you did last summer", "Blair Witch Project", "Wushu Warriors" and "Lifeforce"(which has been waiting for weeks now, lol).
> 
> Not to mention what I'll watch this weekened or* if I watch or review Splice.* Graglesnarbles!


It's mounted a bit of a comeback today.  It's either going to barely hit 70% or it's going to miss slightly.


----------



## krome (Jun 3, 2010)

Tokyo Shounen (Tokyo Boy) 8/10

A really interesting film. The lead actress pulls off her role fabulously.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2010)

Magnolia...umm...9/10

The raining frogs part was fucking hilarious.

The last half of The World is Not Enough...yea...I'm not even gonna rate this one...it was good I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2010)

Ebert's review of Marmaduke is pretty funny too btw.


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 4, 2010)

Edison 7/10. Even with Timberlake this movie really isn't all that bad.


----------



## Lady Azura (Jun 4, 2010)

*Prince of Persia - 6.5/10*

I actually liked this movie a lot more than I thought I would. Admittedly, I've never played the game, so... I didn't exactly go in with any expectations. It is, by no means, the best movie I've seen, but it's pretty decent. Some scenes were really corny, and others were great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2010)

Odd, I'm seeing two numbers. 68% and 71%........


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Odd, I'm seeing two numbers. 68% and 71%........


69.5% rounded up is 70%.


----------



## krome (Jun 4, 2010)

_Prince of Persia_ 3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> 69.5% rounded up is 70%.



Well, either way, am going to have to wait till tomorrow to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, either way, am going to have to wait till tomorrow to see it.


It's a busy weekend for me.  I had hail damage the other day and I have an adjuster coming out to survey the property.

So I think I will wait till Sunday.  Still, I am looking forward to seeing it now.

Ennoea is probably at the theater right now.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 4, 2010)

Seven pounds: 10/10

I cryed at the end where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



will smith dies


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2010)

> Ennoea is probably at the theater right now.



No such luck Rukia, the studios aren't releasing it here till August. Watched Four Lions instead.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 4, 2010)

The Blind Side - 9/10
Overall just a solid movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2010)

Ended up seeing it today afterall.

Splice: D

Ugh, I'm beginning to suspect that critics aren't reliable when it comes to doing horror films. Although in a sense, this isnt really a horror film.


----------



## Chee (Jun 4, 2010)

Jesus Christ Vampire Slayer 10/10



**


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 4, 2010)

The Mission: 7/10 A strong movie but it needed more flare (and Robert De Niro's beard was too distracting as well)


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2010)

Isn't there a movie about Abe Lincoln as a vampire slayer coming out some time soon?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Isn't there a movie about Abe Lincoln as a vampire slayer coming out some time soon?



Yes there is.


----------



## Vanity (Jun 4, 2010)

Splice

I think it was pretty good....although a bit too weird for me at points....

7/10


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 5, 2010)

Iron Man 2 - 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Isn't there a movie about Abe Lincoln as a vampire slayer coming out some time soon?



Isn't there a book that just came out about that? 

All the President's Men - 9/10
It was a lot more engaging than I thought it would be. Even though I knew what happened I found myself paying really close attention to the movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Isn't there a movie about Abe Lincoln as a vampire slayer coming out some time soon?





Nakor said:


> Isn't there a book that just came out about that?


----------



## Gabe (Jun 5, 2010)

Terminator 2 9/10


----------



## Invidia (Jun 5, 2010)

Prince of Persia. 

Absolute shit, imo. 2/10.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jun 5, 2010)

The Losers

8/10

Liked the action, and some parts of it were pretty funny. Found Max to be a mixture of Gin and Aizen, which was nice; I like cold, calculating characters with a complex (and somewhat disturbing) sense of humor. Cougar was such a badass throughout the movie, though Roque was a slight disappointment.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> The Mission: 7/10 A strong movie but it needed more flare (and Robert De Niro's beard was too distracting as well)



YOU GOD DAMN SET STEALER!!!!! 



Rukia said:


> Isn't there a movie about Abe Lincoln as a vampire slayer coming out some time soon?



lol, I think so, yea.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2010)

*A Serious Man-A+*

I remember first time I saw the movie, I was left with just a "huh" as my opinion. It's a difficult movie to be sure, and the message of it definitely put me off at first. But watching it a second time knowing full well what the movie was trying to tell me let me just enjoy the humor and story to it. It's definitely a funny movie, not a laugh out loud comedy like the Hangover(Which wasn't laugh out loud either, but that's a different matter), but more humorous. Brings a smirk to your face, not unlike a Wes Anderson film.

The theme of the film is a simple one which it spells with the very first line, and the movie makes itself unnecessarily complicated to prove it's point. You don't need to understand everything. One of the rabbis the main character sees tells him a story of a dentist, the reason of telling said tale is unclear, meaning the story serves no real purpose. So much so that the main character questions the rabbi why he told him the story in the first place. The rabbi responds by pretty much saying the main character asked the rabbi to tell him something. Much like the audience is asking the coen brothers to tell them a story when they sit down to watch the movie. Does everything have to make perfect sense? No, sometimes you should, as a character in the movie said "accept the mystery." Whether it be a specific plot detail, symbolism in a movie, why that guy across the street hates your guts, why we exist in this world, just go on with your life. It's really not that big of a deal.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jun 5, 2010)

_The Human Centipede(First Sequence)_

Too strange to rate.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 5, 2010)

Meet the Robinsons 8/10

A rather quick, fun movie. It had twists you could see coming but they were pretty well done and rather fun. Overall, a pretty good movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ended up seeing it today afterall.
> 
> Splice: D
> 
> Ugh, I'm beginning to suspect that critics aren't reliable when it comes to doing horror films. Although in a sense, this isnt really a horror film.


I don't know what to make of your reviews.  Your tastes may just differ than mine.  On one hand, you are an experienced movie goer.  So it's hard to completely disregard your opinion.

But let me just give you an example in the Horror Genre.  We both saw Wolfman.  Words like mediocre and disappointing come to my mind when I think of that film.  I certainly don't think it was awful.  But I think it was an example of potential squandered.  Somehow you managed to give it a perfect score.  Reviews like that are why I still intend on seeing Splice for myself.


----------



## Koi (Jun 5, 2010)

My bro and his friend are watching Gamer right now.. and holy shit I want this movie to be a person so I could punch them in their big dumb head.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

Some of MH reviews are strange to me too, for instance he liked DBE

Gamer was just utter fail.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Koi said:


> My bro and his friend are watching Gamer right now.. and holy shit I want this movie to be a person so I could punch them in their big dumb head.



But Michael C. Hall is hot.


----------



## Disturbia (Jun 5, 2010)

Clash of the Titans - 6/10

Over the weekend I managed to watch the 1981 _Clash of the Titans_. Thus, I am forced to admit that the 2010 movie really is a remake, not just a retelling of the same basic story. It is also, clearly, an inferior remake. The 2010 version has better effects, of course, and a slightly better cast, but the script of the 1981 version is vastly better, both more fun and more true to the original material.

Overall, watched it mostly because of Ralph Fiennes and Liam Neelson.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 5, 2010)

*Swallowtail Butterfly*

It is like a kaleidoscope. I didn't take in everything the first time because of its somewhat fragmented storyline. But when I watched it again, I was able to enjoy the little things more and see the beauty of it. One of the pleasant surprises this film has to offer is the cameo roles in it - the mysterious secret agent/professional killer played by the lovely Tomoko Yamaguchi, the crazy (retarded?) woman played by Nene Ohtsuka, the cold-blooded sidekick of Yosuke Eguchi played by Hong Kong star, Andy Hui, and the doctor played by Mickey Curtis (he is brilliant!). 

But this movie has its flaws as well. First it is shot with a hand-held camera, so the shakiness could be a put-off to some. Then the dialogues are extensively polyglot. The broken English and heavily-accented Mandarin could be quite a challenge to grasp sometimes.

Overall, it's fun to watch and has some memorable scenes. 

8.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Batman Begins 9/10

I love this movie. Anyone that says that Nolan has cold-hearted and calculating scripts needs to watch this movie. The first 30 minutes are like BAWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> YOU GOD DAMN SET STEALER!!!!!



No, you're just too slow


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> No, you're just too slow



You is a meanie.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> You is a meanie.



I know but one of us has to be the meanie, right?


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I know but one of us has to be the meanie, right?



I suppose so.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> I suppose so.



Good, now make me a sammich


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Good, now make me a sammich



NO WAY! 

Make your own, set stealer.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> NO WAY!
> 
> Make your own, set stealer.



FINE, it'll probably take you a week just to make one anyways


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> FINE, it'll probably take you a week just to make one anyways



No, I'm just to lazy to change my Inception set.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> No, I'm just to lazy to change my Inception set.



Sure 

You probably don't even know what bread looks like!


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

What in the world does bread have to do with anything?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 5, 2010)

You need bread to make a sammich


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee if you're making a sammich then one for me too:33


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm not making anybody a sammich!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee if you're not gonna make sammiches then don't mention them and make a guy dream


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2010)

Martial was right about Splice.

Splice: 5/10.

This movie felt incredibly uneven to me.  If you had asked me for my opinion halfway through the film, I would have probably been at the 7-8 range instead.  Everything was promising at that point.  The tension was building.  The presentation had gone horribly wrong.

This is basically the point at which the movie went downhill.  Splice broke down and tried to be something it's not.  Did a studio interfere and tell the director that a big showdown is necessary in movies like this?

I also wasn't prepared for some of the uncomfortable sex scenes.  Sheesh.  Elsa's ending was lame and predictable.  Something I feel as if I have seen a million times already.

There were some genuinely creepy moments in this film.  But I don't think it will benefit much from word of mouth.  It's hard to imagine a lot of people calling up their friends and telling them they have to see this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I don't know what to make of your reviews.  Your tastes may just differ than mine.  On one hand, you are an experienced movie goer.  So it's hard to completely disregard your opinion.
> 
> But let me just give you an example in the Horror Genre.  We both saw Wolfman.  Words like mediocre and disappointing come to my mind when I think of that film.  I certainly don't think it was awful.  But I think it was an example of potential squandered.  Somehow you managed to give it a perfect score.  Reviews like that are why I still intend on seeing Splice for myself.



I do believe I was overenthusiastic on the Wolfman, the more I think about it, the more I realize I shouldn't have given it a 4/4 stars. But consider this. Horror films have become so tired in terms of that they're all the same things: Pointless remakes of slashers or torture porn. The Wolfman was a breath of fresh air to me.

I also like old England horror stories, and admired the films subtle themes(loved the Ripper connection). 

On the other hand, Del Toro was boring and if I were to do it, I would've focused on Hugo Weaving as the main character. 

I'd probably give it a 3.5/4 now. 

With "Splice".......you might like it(Edit: Whoops, nm). I'm not giving it a mediocre rating because it's bad....I just dont like movies that dont know what genre they want to be. Is it horror? Is it drama? it dabbles in both, but I wouldnt say is either. I just dont agree with those kind of movies, whether they're good or not. 

Plus, Im a little confused as to why the critics are so in love with this movie. It's more sleazy that most horror films and the lauded premise is pretty much the premise of every mad scientist, zombie, Frankenstein movie ever made. But I'll go into more detail in my review, which should be up soon. 

Anyway,

Shocker: B-

Surprisingly entertaining-but flawed- Wes Craven movie.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2010)

Die Hard 2 - 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2010)

Nerd in reverse is Dren.  


Nakor said:


> Die Hard 2 - 8/10


Nice.  I watched the original Die Hard last night.  An easy 9/10.  Alan Rickman owns.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Chee if you're not gonna make sammiches then don't mention them and make a guy dream



But I didn't! 

Ema did.


----------



## Fatality (Jun 5, 2010)

Iron Man 2 -8/10

It was good, but no real emotional resonance. Didn't really feel for characters..


----------



## Ina (Jun 5, 2010)

Kick Ass  8/10

It was good, I was just a bit weirded out by that 11 year old girl that acts like The Bride from Kill Bill.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Nice.  I watched the original Die Hard last night.  An easy 9/10.  Alan Rickman owns.



Die Hard is a fabulous movie. I'm glad you said it's an easy 9/10, so you'd likely not disagree if I gave it a 10/10. Alan Rickman played his role perfectly. I don't think Hans Gruber will ever stop being one of my favorite bad guys.

The Unbearable Lightness of Being - 8/10
I like DDL. Plus two hot women, who are good actresses, get naked a lot. 

For any that have read the book, there is a lot of stuff left out in the movie. A somewhat major character is left out. I still enjoyed the film for what it was and didn't really try to match things up in it with the book. It has been at least 4 years since I've read the book.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2010)

Die Hard is pretty awesome(one of the best action films EVER imo). Die Hard 2 is good...........just kind of forgettable in comparison. A bit redundant I guess. Die Hard 3 is also pretty awesome. Die Hard 4 is a bit extreme and I think it missed part of the point that made the first 3 good, but its still fun. 

Hmmmm, tonight I either watch The Hurt Locker......or Zoolander. Decisions, decisions.......


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 5, 2010)

The road. 7/10. Extreamly depressing for me to watch.

I am legend (2007). 9/10. The music in the final scene increase the eomotion levels to new hights


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Die Hard is pretty awesome(one of the best action films EVER imo). Die Hard 2 is good...........just kind of forgettable in comparison. A bit redundant I guess. Die Hard 3 is also pretty awesome. Die Hard 4 is a bit extreme and I think it missed part of the point that made the first 3 good, but its still fun.



For me its:

Die Hard >>>>>>>>>>>>>>Die Hard 3 >>>>>Die Hard 2>>>>>Die Hard 4

and I don't hate Die Hard 4.

El Dorado - 8/10
I feel like watching Rio Bravo now.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

Annie Hall 9.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

> I am legend (2007). 9/10. The music in the final scene increase the eomotion levels to new hights



New heights? Never got the deal with the ending. Frankly its one of the biggest disappointments I've had in a cinema, terrible movie, script and just god awful CGI.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

I used to like I Am Legend, but now? Eh, mediocre.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 5, 2010)

sex and the city...4/10 it was to long and they are just to old now sorry gals 

prince of persia 6/10 I don't care for that leading actresses acting didn't really like her in clash of the titans either

anyone see get him to the greek!!!  is it good


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> I used to like I Am Legend, but now? Eh, mediocre.



A great first half combined with a terrible second half equals out to a mediocre film for me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 5, 2010)

It got preachy towards the end, I hate when films that do that.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 5, 2010)

From dusk till dawn A++. "psychos don't explode whe sunlight hits them I don't give a darn how crazy the are"


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2010)

> From dusk till dawn A++. "psychos don't explode whe sunlight hits them I don't give a darn how crazy the are"



Love this movie, ahh when Vamps weren't such emo douchebags


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2010)

_I am Legend_ has a great post-apocalyptic atmosphere but the ending is mediocre. Not terrible, just mediocre. Overall, it's still a pretty good and enjoyable movie for me.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2010)

I too thought I Am Legend was mediocre. I liked the dog in it. 

I'm Reed Fish - 7/10
There were a few unique plot points in the movie that I really wasn't expecting. Alexis Bledel is very cute.


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2010)

Speaking of the dog.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2010)

Koi said:


> Speaking of the dog.





That episode always bums me out.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 6, 2010)

What series is it?


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2010)

Yasha said:


> What series is it?





Futurama, man.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Futurama, man.


I still can't believe that show is coming back so long after being gone for so long (2003), it's a damn miracle really.


----------



## Chee (Jun 6, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I still can't believe that show is coming back so long after being gone for so long (2003), it's a damn miracle really.



Yea, no kidding. I can't wait.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 6, 2010)

That episode no matter what always depresses me


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2010)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> I still can't believe that show is coming back so long after being gone for so long (2003), it's a damn miracle really.





Chee said:


> Yea, no kidding. I can't wait.



I just really hope it doesn't turn out like family guy. First 3 seasons of it are great, then it comes back after being canceled and now the episodes are hit or miss for me(mostly miss).


----------



## Mihomi (Jun 6, 2010)

Prince of Persia 8/10 - great movie filled with humor


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2010)

Dakota Skye - 6.5/10
A pretty decent small budget movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2010)

> I just really hope it doesn't turn out like family guy. First 3 seasons of it are great, then it comes back after being canceled and now the episodes are hit or miss for me(mostly miss).



Im gonna get bashed like crazy but I've always found Futurama alittle hit and miss, mostly miss. I still don't get why it was cancelled tho, rating were decent enough, Simpson's is the one that needs to be put to death already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2010)

Zoolander: B

lol, pretty funny. I have to give credit to the movie making Ben Stiller surprisingly believable as a model.


----------



## masamune1 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im gonna get bashed like crazy but *I've always found Futurama alittle hit and miss, mostly miss.* I still don't get why it was cancelled tho, rating were decent enough, Simpson's is the one that needs to be put to death already.



*BASH! BASH! BASH! BASH! BASH! BASH! BASH!*


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Zoolander: B
> 
> lol, pretty funny. I have to give credit to the movie making Ben Stiller surprisingly believable as a model.



I love Zoolander. It may be my favorite comedy ever. I love the cameo by Billy Zane and David Bowie.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 6, 2010)

Prince of Persia: A

I never played the games so they didn't affect my enjoyment of the movie.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 6, 2010)

PoP: 5/10

There were some nice action scenes, and Alfred Molina did provide some fresh air to what I consider an uninspired cast. But the story and script just felt very meh and predictable.


----------



## Man in Black (Jun 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Im gonna get bashed like crazy but I've always found Futurama alittle hit and miss, mostly miss. I still don't get why it was cancelled tho, rating were decent enough, Simpson's is the one that needs to be put to death already.


Futurama was great all around, I actually can't think of a bad episode.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 6, 2010)

Parallax said:


> That episode no matter what always depresses me



It was so depressing they retconned it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 6, 2010)

Platinum said:


> It was so depressing they retconned it.



The movies in general were disappointing.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> The movies in general were disappointing.



I've only seen The Beast with a Billion Backs and your right, it was alittle disappointing. 

Clue - 9/10
I don't know why but I really really enjoy this movie.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2010)

Robin Hood- 10/10.

I recommend it. ^_^


----------



## Rukia (Jun 6, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I love Zoolander. It may be my favorite comedy ever. I love the cameo by Billy Zane and David Bowie.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXaYj33F0A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh God, I just added a Godfrey Ho movie to my netflix list. SOMEBODY SAVE ME!!!!!!!


----------



## junkiemew (Jun 6, 2010)

Splice: 6/10


----------



## Koi (Jun 6, 2010)

Prince of Persia - it's a shallow movie that doesn't mind being shallow.  I enjoyed it and came to like the characters a lot.  Especially Alfred Molina, omg.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2010)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xXaYj33F0A[/YOUTUBE]



I love how Eric from True Blood is one of the male model's. That scene is so hilarious.


----------



## Chee (Jun 7, 2010)

Night at the Museum 2 - 7/10


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 7, 2010)

Se7en 8/10
Great for the first 3/4 but I predicted the ending around the half way point. Still good with great acting from Morgan Freeman (like always) and one of Brad Pitt's better performances.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 7, 2010)

Evangelion Rebuild 2.22

God this was awesome.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2010)

The Missing 

Started out better than I thought, then got boring through the middle,the ending was meh.

5/10


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jun 7, 2010)

The emperor's new groove - 10/10

Very funny. XD Had me laughing constantly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 7, 2010)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time 3/5


----------



## Vanity (Jun 7, 2010)

Forgot to rate a few movies that I watched recently....I had seen them before but not for a long time.

The Shining

10/10

Classic movie, well done horror.

_________________

Disturbia

8/10

I enjoy this movie quite a bit. I like the way it leads up to the end, making you wonder if the guy really is a killer or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually though the Shining was a bit overrated. It was kinda boring.

Anyway, I watched Unthinkable last night. It was very preachy and very random at first. After you figure out what's going the fuck on, it's decent. I'd give it a 5/10.

Could've used more torture.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Jun 7, 2010)

iron man 2, liked it 
8/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 7, 2010)

*Still Walking*

One of Hirokazu Koreeda's latest films. Such finesse and precision in execution that there is not a single shot in the film that is superfluous or uncertain. Even to untrained eyes, you can clearly see that it's the work of a master storyteller who knew exactly what he was doing and what he wanted. 

The main emphasis of the film is on the dynamics between the characters, driven mostly only by their dialogues. The psychology of the characters is incredibly deep and very interesting to delve into. The cast is plain solid. Kiki Kirin, who brilliantly played the mother role in Tokyo Tower, again played a mother of 3 children in this film. Her character seems like a nice and pretty easy-going old woman on the outside at first, but on the inside she actually keeps a lot of secret feelings to herself. She is not one to easily let go, be it grief, love, or grudge. Abe Hoshi played her second son.  He married a widowed single mom (played by Natsukawa Yui), a decision that wasn't fully supported by his parents. His relationship with his father turned sour after he refused to become a doctor to succeed his father's clinic and opted to pursue arts instead. He always feels like he's living in the shadow of his older brother, who died many years ago saving a young man from drowning. He also has an older sister, played by You.

In short, it's a subtle and deceptively simple family drama with fleshed out characters. If you have never seen any films of Hirokazu's, make this your first. 

9/10


*Echoes of the Rainbow*

Not as good as I expected it to be. I found it a bit hard to relate to the characters because they felt like actors to me most of the time, and not real characters. I don't know if it's my problem or the actors'. I more than once found myself paying more attention to the old Hong Kong of the late sixties in the background than to the characters and their stories. 

7.8/10


----------



## The Boss (Jun 7, 2010)

*500 Days of Summer* - 8/10

Pretty good. It's a movie about "real" relationship, and I think the movie did a great job with the concept.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 7, 2010)

^ when did that come out, sounds interesting.

*The Wackness* 9 outta 10

I loved it, I can relate to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2010)

I did also see Iron Man 2 over the weekend. I'd give it a 7/10.

It was alright, but the opening build-up to anything interesting was way, way too long and too slow for my tastes. They spent more than half of the movie focusing on a lot of junk I didn't care about.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2010)

The Hurt Locker: A

Usually when a movie gets "Best Movie of the Year" by the Academy, I consider that as an alternate title for "Most disappointing Movie of the Year", but I loved this. The characterizations and acting were great, the films style was great(all about that first explosion), and most of all: The suspense was unbearable. It was also unpredictable as hell.

Now, I do think the movie ran out of steam in the end. When the protagonist is suddenly at home, its so abrubt that I was wondering if it was a dream sequence. The main issue is that the film has an oddball structure, so I can see the film running out of steam even earlier for some. There isn't really a plot as much as its the various stories of three men. As everything they do interested me, I liked it. But by the ending, I was beginning to feel exhausted.

Still, it's nice to see a movie that actually matched its reputation. I loved it.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jun 7, 2010)

Alice in wonderland: Really enjoyed it! Great characters, especially the cat, and awesome CGI. Although I sometimes had the feeling everything was going a bit too fast. 

8/10


----------



## Gabe (Jun 7, 2010)

Avatar 8/10 it looked really good. 
Amores Perros 9/10 good movie


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 7, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland: 10/10

Always a fan of Tim Burton movies, I just love Alice, her personality is great.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 7, 2010)

*Alice in Wonderland:* 6.5/10

Honestly not as bad as I expected (though still not great), and this Chesire Cat didn't annoy me as much as the original. In fact, he was my favorite thing in the whole movie. 

*Titanic:* 9.5/10

Frickin' cryfest, of course.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Now, I do think the movie ran out of steam in the end. When the protagonist is suddenly at home, its so abrubt that I was wondering if it was a dream sequence.



The supermarket scene is one of my favourites. It shows how a perfectly ordinary man at home could be turned into someone so drastically different by war.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> The supermarket scene is one of my favourites. It shows how a perfectly ordinary man at home could be turned be into someone so drastically different by war.



It's a very well done scene(I loved how the aisle of Cereal seemed endless). It was the transition that bugged me, and the fact that the movie was becoming a little long at that point.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 8, 2010)

The abruptness serves well to show how quickly a man can change into another person in a different environment and to highlight the contrast between the two.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 8, 2010)

The whole movie of hurt locker was good, the end is the exact reason i wouldnt go to war, i might like it too much :/


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> The abruptness serves well to show how quickly a man can change into another person in a different environment and to highlight the contrast between the two.



But to me, it just killed the pacing, which is a big no no for any movie. A movie can have a slow pace, but when you want it to end, that just shows the movie mucked up.

Just because something like that can be explained, that doesn't mean it necessarily worked for everyone. Take "No Country for Old Men", I understand why they did the ending. I just didnt agree with it.


----------



## Jeff (Jun 8, 2010)

Prince of Persia - 8/10

I love the visuals.  I thought it was stunning, and the soundtrack for me was solid as well.  I felt it was a lackluster performance turned in by Kingsley though, I just never got into his character.  Only real down part was some of the camera angles and jumpiness of it all threw me off.  And the fact I could've sworn the guy playing Dustan's brother was the same actor who played Theoden from LotR (it obviously wasn't).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 8, 2010)

Yo guys, my PC was officially dead and those motherfucking motherfuckers havent even repaired completely yet for two months. 

Anyways, I will try to remember the films I have watched since then.

Date night 5'5/10

Nothing really special here except for the two leads which ultimately saved this film from disaster. They're fun and know how to guide a movie of this characteristics. Shame that the characteristics arent any good to start with. Half-decent to watch if youre looking for some mindless dumb time-comsuming thingy.


----------



## Kei (Jun 8, 2010)

Dance Flick 9/10

had me rolling on the floor laughing so much i couldn't breathe... no really i couldn't breathe for a minute because i was laughing so hard, nice movie, loved the parody work, everything was really cool!


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

Dance flick was the only parody movie since Scary movie to make me genuinely laugh but it for me it was more like 7/10.


----------



## Horan (Jun 8, 2010)

Prince of Persia - 7/10

It was great, imo. Except I got a bored in some parts.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 8, 2010)

Iron man 2 6'5/10

Its a bit inferior to the fun and entertaining first part but still retains the enjoyment of the character. Robert Downey Jr. is perfect for this kind of characters. I also like that while the action scenes are greatly directed with nice CGI the film also stops to deliver some depth to the characters and its motivations without being pretentious. They know this is a comic book film.


----------



## The World (Jun 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> But to me, it just killed the pacing, which is a big no no for any movie. A movie can have a slow pace, but when you want it to end, that just shows the movie mucked up.
> 
> Just because something like that can be explained, that doesn't mean it necessarily worked for everyone. Take "No Country for Old Men", I understand why they did the ending. I just didnt agree with it.



I agree the pacing made me detached from the movie at certain parts where I didn't care.
I would give Hurt Locker like a B or B- because of that but I still enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 8, 2010)

Four Dragons - 2/10
I watched 3/4 of the movie and turned it off. Were they trying to make it awful? the fake blood that flys at the screen when someone gets hit was one of the worst special effects i've ever seen.


----------



## Koi (Jun 9, 2010)

So I worked a twelve-hour shift yesterday and came prepared: all three LotRs, in their extended, uncut, box-set versions.  I put in FotR at 11 AM and we closed at 9.  We didn't get to finish RotK. 

I love these films, though.  But honestly, from watching them all in succession like that, for the first time I got kinda bored of the Aragorn/Arwen thing.  Like, by RotK it was just.. tired.

I must say, though, this cast is legendarily all-around sexy.   And you know what?  Sir Ian WOULD be at the Prancing Pony.  Fabulous!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2010)

*Confessions of a Superhero-B+*

A interesting, at times humorous, at times depressing documentary about people who make a life out of dressing up as a superhero and letting people take pictures with them.

Like the best kind documentaries about people, it does a good job of delving into the quirks and psyche of the people, even if there really isn't much of a arc. I also felt that they didn't go into Wonder Woman's marriage as much. Her husband just comes of like a two-dimensional douche bag.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2010)

*Nobody Knows*

Arguably Hirokazu Koreeda's best work so far. It's a story about 4 children being abandoned by their mother. The oldest kid, Akira, 12, has to take care of his siblings with the limited money his mother left behind. 

It's powerful, skillfully-directed, and well-acted. Highly recommended.

9.5/10


*Sharkwater*

A rather crudely made documentary about shark preservation. The commentary is only moderately informative and not well-balanced enough. If I was an alien visitor who knew nothing about sharks, I'd probably be led to believe all species of sharks are as meek as house pets. Also, I think the producer, Rob Stewart, had too much on-camera presence. It's my belief that a good documentary film-maker should stay behind the scene as much as possible and let the pictures tell the story. But overall, I endorse the message brought by it and I'll do what I can to convince the people around me not to eat shark fin soup.

8/10


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jun 9, 2010)

Blood In Blood Out. Aka Bound By Honor


10/10 

The Sickest - Jail, Crime, Drama, Action Movie EVER !


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 9, 2010)

Låt den rätte komma in 7/10

Very interesting and different vampire movie from Sweden. The relationship between the two kids is kinda special. Beautifull cinematography and a proper pacing gives this movie a totally different feeling. Its a very nice option to those who thought a vampire movie couldnt be a surprise nowadays.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 9, 2010)

Rocky Balboa 

9/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

The World said:


> Dance flick was the only parody movie since Scary movie to make me genuinely laugh but it for me it was more like 7/10.



forgot about that movie, gotta get high and watch it.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2010)

*After Life*

Another Hirokazu Koreeda's film. A story set in a purgatory where people who pass away come here to stay for a week before moving on. During their stay, they're asked to select a memory from their previous life that is most precious to them, and the staff in the purgatory will help them recreate the memory which they will hold on to for eternity. 

A very beautiful and thought-provoking film.

9/10


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *After Life*
> 
> Another Hirokazu Koreeda's film. A story set in a purgatory where people who pass away come here to stay for a week before moving on. During their stay, they're asked to select a memory from their previous life that is most precious to them, and the staff in the purgatory will help them recreate the memory which they will hold on to for eternity.
> 
> ...



Omg, I wanna watch it, where can i get it?


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 9, 2010)

Because I Said So. 5/10, chick flick and just not my cup of tea but I was too lazy to flip channels and felt strangely seduced so I kept watching.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 9, 2010)

Splice - 5/10 

I though the monster girl would be killing people left and right, I was so wrong.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 9, 2010)

JB the Jedi said:


> Omg, I wanna watch it, where can i get it?



Here you go.


----------



## junkiemew (Jun 9, 2010)

Oldboy - 8/10

This movie blew my mind.


----------



## ulquihime_baby (Jun 9, 2010)

SAW III (old, yup)

8.5/10 

Would porn ratings be allowed here? :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2010)

Yasha: You should watch "Jigoku"....Its pretty slow, but the finale is.....there is nothing like it.

The Haunted World of El Superbeasto: D

Wtf? Because its a Rob ZOmbie film where a Wrestler fights Dr. Satan(from House of 1k Corpses, although they're completely different), I expected a goofy, gruesome, brutal, animated romp. Instead, I got animated porn. 

The whole gimmick is that it takes a style of animation usually found in kids cartoons.....and makes it porn. 

It's not scary(nor was it meant to be), El Superbeasto is freaking annoying and the plot is just lame, failing to take advantage of its possibilities. 

The breaking the 4th wall jokes were stupid(although I did like the one where Superbeasto gets annoyed at the writers for a cliched deuce machina). 

It does have a few funny parts, and the music is pretty good, but this just came across as one major gimmick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Shutter Island - 5/10

It was okay, but I didn't like it that much. Seemed like a cliche "oh no it's a crazy guy" movie I've seen before.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2010)

Which version of Jigoku are you talking about MH?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 9, 2010)

The 1960 one, or at least I think that's the year. I reviewed it, although it's an older review(so its not very good). Regardless, it's sort of an oddball, hidden gem few people know about.

I would love to see what more people think of it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 9, 2010)

Two lovers 7/10

Nice surprise here. Good romantic drama powerfully directed by James Gray, specially the night scenes. Joaquin Phoenix shows why he's one of the best actors in the world, accompanied by a properly chosen cast. I added this director to my must watch his films list after seeing this movie and We own the night.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2010)

Julie and Julia 8/10

Nice film.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 9, 2010)

Koi said:
			
		

> So I worked a twelve-hour shift yesterday and came prepared: all three LotRs, in their extended, uncut, box-set versions.  I put in FotR at 11 AM and we closed at 9.  We didn't get to finish RotK.



Where do you work...I want your job if I can watch movies while making money.




			
				chee said:
			
		

> Julie and Julia 8/10
> 
> Nice film.



I thought so too. Then you find out Julia Childs is actually kind of a bitch in real life.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2010)

That, that was a depressing part. xD


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniel Tosh-Completely Serious 8/10.

Pretty damn funny but some of the jokes were hit and miss.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 10, 2010)

Run Lola Run

Pretty cool, I enjoyed the multiple scenarios


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yasha: You should watch "Jigoku"....Its pretty slow, but the finale is.....there is nothing like it.




I like oddball films. I see you gave it a 3.5. 

I found its download links. Will check it out soon. 


Films to watch by the end of this month (hopefully):
Shrek
American Gangster
I am Sam
A.I.
Jigoku
Maboroshi no Hikari
Oldboy
Red Cliff


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2010)

Hmmm, lets say

Incubus: D-

Another "barely avoids my giant, crushing, angry penis of doom" movie. Might be my next review since it was a request.

Rebuild of Evangelion: You are not alone: C-

Seriously guys.....This was supposed to be good. I watched the series and thought that while it was flawed, it was pretty enjoyable, and the "End of Eva" remains imo, one of the most stunning anime-movies of all time. This was just........there.

First off, it's an almost shot-by-shot remake of the series, except abridged. So too much happens and the development was thrown around. The first half focuses on the development between Shinji and Toji, and Shinji and Misato....then they're both dropped(the latter to a lesser degree) for a random development between Shinji and Rei. 

Aspects that worked in the series dont work here. For example, the series was notorious for being goofy, then dark, goofy, then dark. It worked there......but here, it just makes the whole thing seem schizo. Shinji is REALLY annoying here. In the series, he was fairly annoying, but he was.....diverse enough that I never wanted to throttle him(although End of Eva might've reached that level with him). Here.....Well, I wanted to throttle his bitch ass. 

I was dismayed that not all of the original dub voices returned. The VA is good(Evangelion is one of the few animes that I prefer the dub over subs; the others being FMA and believe it or not, DBZ), but I preferred Rei's more memorable voice....and I didnt like Gendou's. Was too hoarse. 

All in all, the animation is jacked up a bit, and the finale was pretty spectacular. But I imagine that the response should be more like the response to the Armitage 3 movie. It's just an abridged version of the series and sort of loses a lot of what made the series good.

I wouldnt reccomend it to fans, because its the same shit, but I can't say its for non-fans either, because they will be confused. 

At least the next episode looks like they're doing some different stuff. Otherwise, the movie was okay.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

12 Angry Men 10/10

Are there any recent films that are done in practically one location? Seems like one-location movies are black and white exclusive: Life Boat, Rear Window, 12 Angry Men, all of them taking place in one location.

I can't think of a recent film that was done in this fashion?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2010)

Saw and The Unknown took place in MOSTLY one location. 

I hear there is some sci-fi movie where some guy is revealed to be Jesus(it is NOT a Christian movie) and lives forever and that mostly takes place in one location.....cant remember what it's called though.

Edit: 12 Angry Men was remade in the 90's....lol...maybe thats the same too?


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

Was Clerks done in one setting? I think the roof scenes disqualifies that, but I dunno...I think I remember a scene where they were in a car too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2010)

close enough. To be fair, not all of 12 Angry Men was done in one setting as well.....


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

Yea, it had a scene in the courtroom and the exterior of the court-house too.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Are there any recent films that are done in practically one location? Seems like one-location movies are black and white exclusive: Life Boat, Rear Window, 12 Angry Men, all of them taking place in one location.
> 
> I can't think of a recent film that was done in this fashion?



The Man from Earth

Also a japanese movie called Kisaragi. It has an ingenious plot.

Those are the two I know.


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2010)

Never heard of those two, are they any good?


----------



## Koi (Jun 10, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Where do you work...I want your job if I can watch movies while making money.


I work retail.  We're out of the way though so we're slow during the day most of the time.  The boss is on vacation so we're not playing the DVD we're supposed to every day. :ho  I think on Friday I'm gonna bring the Austin Powers movies.



> I thought so too. Then you find out Julia Childs is actually kind of a bitch in real life.


But she was a spy!  That negates everything else, for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2010)

Ah, "The Man from Earth" was that one where the guy is revealed to be Jesus......I think. I hear it's supposed to be great, but I haven't seen it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 10, 2010)

Hotel Rwanda: 10/10 very strong movie, it leaves a huge impact on you.


----------



## Dil (Jun 10, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes. Fucking excellent. 10/10, never ever seen the series but bought this DVD on Blue Ray and fuck me, everything is amazing. Downey Jr is a smashin' actor... he can play any role in any movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 10, 2010)

Robin Hood 6/10

Entertaining production that lacks some charisma and a more powerful story. I mean, the production is pretty nice, the actors are good, the battles are well filmed, its enjoyable... but i never felt truly excited or deeply involved with anything that happens in the movie. Its like a watered down version of Gladiator. Nice to spend a couple of hours but Ridley Scott has a lot of better works.

P.S.: The man from Earth is a very interesting film with a very different approach than most films nowadays. One room and talking is all you will find but dont fear it, its tremendously interesting. I rated it 7/10.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 10, 2010)

Koi said:


> I work retail.  We're out of the way though so we're slow during the day most of the time.  The boss is on vacation so we're not playing the DVD we're supposed to every day. :ho  I think on Friday I'm gonna bring the Austin Powers movies.


I enjoyed the first two, but didn't like Goldmember at all. 




> But she was a spy!  That negates everything else, for me.



She made Amy Adams sad, so she's still a bitch


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2010)

> Are there any recent films that are done in practically one location?



2LDK and Aragami were one location films.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 10, 2010)

First, I watched _The Informant_ tonight, it was well done, plenty good laughs, but I didn't expect much less from Soderburgh. 

Then, I started watching Burton's _Alice in Wonderland_, but stormed out within 20 minutes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 10, 2010)

Avatar | It was a good movie but not the best fucking movie ever and certainly not better than Titanic, which it beat for most money made by any movie ever. 7/10 at the most.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 10, 2010)

Lolita by Stanley Kubrick

7/10


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 11, 2010)

Otoko-tachi no Yamato 9/10. Fucking good movie.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jun 11, 2010)

Burn After Reading - 10/10.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> Never heard of those two, are they any good?



Both of them are basically all dialogues. The Man from Earth is more serious, intellectual and philosophical. Kisaragi is funny and full of twists. Both have very clever plots.



*American Gangster*

A decent gangster flick, and that's it. Nothing spectacular enough to set it apart from other decent gangster/corrupted police flicks like L.A. Confidential.

8/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2010)

The A-Team

With my brain on critic mode: 7.5/10
With my brain on fan mode: 10000000/10

MORE MURDOCK SCENES PLZ, NEXT TIME!!!


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2010)

*Shrek*

The graphics is pretty good, but the story is average. It never explains why Lord Farquaad wanted to expel all the fairytale creatures. Is it because of jealousy? Also, who is the muffin man and who does he marry?

7.5/10


----------



## Hyouma (Jun 11, 2010)

Easy Rider -8/10. I can see why it's a classic. This was the first time I saw it but I'm not disappointed. The end actually surprised me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 11, 2010)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Lolita by Stanley Kubrick
> 
> 7/10



I agree with this, as well as the book.  Though honestly I felt like I was too young at the time to really grasp everything, it's one of those that really gets better as you grow older.


----------



## custard (Jun 11, 2010)

Goemon - 7/10

Great cinematography, decent plot, confusing dialogue, wicked fight scenes and a nice score.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2010)

Disaster Movie: F

Ugh, this movie was making me ill.....I began to use the fast foward button. As you might know, I love me some spoof movies. Even the bad ones, but this one I freaking hate.

None of the jokes really make sense. I mean, in all the Scary Movies, Superhero Movie, and the Comebacks, at least there.......a plot, and all the jokes(bad or not) tended to be relevant to said plot. 

"Meet the Spartans" and especially "Epic Movie" showed signs of just...being random, often having characters randomly break out into dance(at least MTS was sort of funny at it). Disaster Movie just doesnt appear to have been written. It was like they were making shit up as they went. Maybe this would be okay if they were funny, which they weren't.

Just lots of dancing, stupid sight gags(Iron Man being crushed with a cow) and.....Unfunny stuff. 

I will say this, I did like the actresses spoofing Juno and the the Enchanted girl. They deserved to be in a better movie. I also thought the Death Metal Alvin and the Chipmunks bit was sort of funny too(although its an example of why the fuck are they spoofing Alvin?)

But the movie sucks and is dreadfully boring.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2010)

Dave Chapelle- Killing Them Softly 

10/10

Dave at his best. Hilarious shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2010)

To Catch a Thief: B

Pretty good Hitchcock film, but not his best. Didnt really like the ending.

Karate Kid remake: B+

Review will be up later tonight.


----------



## custard (Jun 11, 2010)

Passchendaele - 10/10

The only war movie that I've ever given a perfect score to.
With amazing acting, cinematography, score and storyline, the movie is flawless - I'd love to see another film by Paul Gross.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 11, 2010)

Chee said:


> The A-Team
> 
> With my brain on critic mode: 7.5/10
> With my brain on fan mode: 10000000/10
> ...



This


----------



## Chee (Jun 12, 2010)

The 3D glasses scene was FREAKIN' AMAZING.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2010)

One of the best parts of the movie 

And also when Murdock lit Face's arm on fire while stitching a lighting bolt on BA's arm


----------



## Taleran (Jun 12, 2010)

A Team - 9.5/10

Currently stands as my favorite movie the year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2010)

lol.......It's in 3D?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2010)

It's not in 3D, there is just one scene were people in the hospital were watching a movie in 3D


----------



## Gabe (Jun 12, 2010)

Get him To the Greek 9/10 very funny movie have not laughed that much in a movie for a while. russell brand is very funny as well as johna hill.

p diddy is funny had one of the best lines in a while "you can't out run me i'm black"


----------



## Chee (Jun 12, 2010)

Martial: No, its not in 3D. 



Ema Skye said:


> One of the best parts of the movie
> 
> And also when Murdock lit Face's arm on fire while stitching a lighting bolt on BA's arm



That was one of my favorite parts. The lightning bolt = awesome.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Karate Kid remake: B+
> 
> Review will be up later tonight.



This is relevant:



(for whatever reason I couldn't get it to embed)

Everyone seems to have loved the A-Team. Maybe I should see it.


----------



## krome (Jun 12, 2010)

_Killers_ *-1000*/10


----------



## mootz (Jun 12, 2010)

the A team was a good movie


----------



## Tifa (Jun 12, 2010)

Watchmen 7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2010)

*They Live-A*

Best "no reason" fight ever.


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jun 12, 2010)

District 9 8/10

I thought Copely's accent was funny. But in the end, his character reminded me of Naruto


----------



## Nakor (Jun 12, 2010)

Rio Bravo - 9/10
One of my favorite movies and one of the best westerns.


----------



## Chee (Jun 12, 2010)

Rawr Pirate said:


> District 9 8/10
> 
> I thought Copely's accent was funny. But in the end, his character reminded me of Naruto



...wut....


----------



## Nakor (Jun 12, 2010)

More Than a Game - 7/10


----------



## Kei (Jun 12, 2010)

the collector
4/10

it was a big wtf?? I mean dude went up stairs for a second then came right back down and the whole house was covered in traps... like really, that killer is that fast??


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, the Collector does have a lot of flaws, and I always wondered the point of the traps. That shit cant be easy to move around, has to be expensive, and....why? Is he presuming someone would interupt them or that they MIGHT get away? The writers explained it like he was a human spider, which is a neat idea, but it doesnt really make sense under the context of things(although notice that there is a spider crawling around at times)

However, I enjoyed it for what it was.....A brutal, gory, Saw-ripoff.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 12, 2010)

Rawr Pirate said:


> District 9 8/10
> 
> I thought Copely's accent was funny. But in the end, his character reminded me of Naruto



...Wait what did I just read? BRAIN DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2010)

I guess what he meant is Wikus is like a Jinchuuriki of Prawn.


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I guess what he meant is Wikus is like a Jinchuuriki of Prawn.



Yea, cause Wikus is an orange jumpsuit wearing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who cries constantly over his best friend. SASU-CHRISTOPHER!!!!!!!!!!1!!! BAWWWW!!!!!!!


----------



## Rawr Pirate (Jun 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> ...wut....


Wikus is described as weak willed by his wife's dad. And as the story progresses he becomes more badass(jumping machines and using alien guns), I guess you could say. It reminded me of the younger naruto. Just an opinion.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 13, 2010)

Rawr Pirate said:


> Wikus is described as weak willed by his wife's dad. And as the story progresses he becomes more badass(jumping machines and using alien guns), I guess you could say. It reminded me of the younger naruto. Just an opinion.



That's not exactly a unique kind of character development there.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jun 13, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds: 10/10

Considering all the other praise has been repeated, I'll just pull a clip of one of my favorite scenes:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yGBwCgA4pg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Jun 13, 2010)

The Big Sleep - 8/10
Humphrey Bogart is a man's man.


----------



## Ina (Jun 13, 2010)

Hachi: A Dog's Story  -   9/10

Actually, 0/10 for making me cry


----------



## Nakor (Jun 13, 2010)

Toy Story 2 - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2010)

A-Team: B

The CGI and action are uneven, but the comedy is gold and most of all: The cast is great, and I mean everyone. Their chemistry makes this work. Even the "Hard Candy" guy made me laugh. 

Not something I'd review, but it is an entertaining movie though, although I'd say Karate Kid is better.

Hmmm, later tonight I watch Orphan.....Not really sure I'm in the mood for it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 13, 2010)

Wolfman: 10/10  
Bloody and lots of gore, that's just my kind of movie.


----------



## Kei (Jun 13, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, the Collector does have a lot of flaws, and I always wondered the point of the traps. That shit cant be easy to move around, has to be expensive, and....why? Is he presuming someone would interupt them or that they MIGHT get away? The writers explained it like he was a human spider, which is a neat idea, but it doesnt really make sense under the context of things(although notice that there is a spider crawling around at times)
> 
> However, I enjoyed it for what it was.....A brutal, gory, Saw-ripoff.



^ I agree with all of this, and what a human spider?? Really?? Really then why call it the collector? Stupid movie...

Childs Play 7/10, i love the movie made though away all my dolls when i was young,


----------



## Chee (Jun 13, 2010)

Karate Kid 8/10

Surprisingly really good. And Hollywood, this theater was packed. Come on, stop casting white people in lead roles. Looking at you, M. Night Shamwow.

Oh, and Jackie Chan was fookin' hot in this movie. Holy crap.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 13, 2010)

*Sleepless in Seattle*: 8/10

Cute movie with a nice ending. And I like Tom Hanks.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Karate Kid 8/10
> 
> Surprisingly really good. And Hollywood, this theater was packed. Come on, stop casting white people in lead roles. Looking at you, M. Night Shamwow.
> 
> Oh, and Jackie Chan was fookin' hot in this movie. Holy crap.



A remake of a eighties movie I don't even care for, that is pretty much just a vehicle for Will Smith's son and takes up two and a half hours.

Yeah, fuck that.


----------



## Chee (Jun 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> A remake of a eighties movie I don't even care for, that is pretty much just a vehicle for Will Smith's son and takes up two and a half hours.
> 
> Yeah, fuck that.



That movie was two and a half hours? Didn't feel like it...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 14, 2010)

Life is Beautiful: 9/10 loved how the film was directed


----------



## Mrcheesecake54 (Jun 14, 2010)

Monty Python: The Holy Grail 10/10 F*cking epic.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 14, 2010)

Kagekatsu said:


> Inglorious Basterds: 10/10
> 
> Considering all the other praise has been repeated, I'll just pull a clip of one of my favorite scenes:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yGBwCgA4pg[/YOUTUBE]



I just saw this too. And I love that scene as well! But for me Basterds is *9.5* out of 10. 

Oh, saw Children of Men. *9* out of 10
Great movie. Really enjoyed some parts (mostly latter parts).


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Jun 14, 2010)

Karate Kid-8/10.

20 Minutes too long, but it flies by so quickly. Love the interaction and the surprising emotional turn from Jackie Chan. Pays tribute to the original in everyway.

And stop whining about "Kung Fu" Kid. Don't get so hung up on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Green Zone - 4/10

What a bore. Hopelessly dull. It was trying too hard to be a convoluted thriller, but it was just a stinker in my eyes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Green Zone - 4/10
> 
> What a bore. Hopelessly dull. It was trying too hard to be a convoluted thriller, but it was just a stinker in my eyes.



Yeah, that movie was just one-dimensionally lame.....Apparently cost 100 million too...although Im not really sure where it went.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2010)

The A Team:  7.5/10.

I thought it was pretty funny.  It didn't work for me as an action film.  But I found myself laughing a lot.  Murdock and Baracas were hilarious.  I'm surprised Rampage did such a decent job.  (It might have been an easy role to play though.)


----------



## Nakor (Jun 14, 2010)

In Bruges - 8/10
Didn't expect it to be this good. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Does he die at the end?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 14, 2010)

Rawr Pirate said:


> District 9 8/10
> 
> I thought Copely's accent was funny. But in the end, his character reminded me of Naruto


This is the main reason I didn't like District 9 that much.  It reminded me of the Naruto manga far too much.  I'm pretty sure Kishimoto must have gotten a Producer credit at least since his plot was basically hijacked.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 14, 2010)

Nakor said:


> In Bruges - 8/10
> Didn't expect it to be this good.
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, that's something you have to decide for yourself.




_Sunshine_: fanfuckingnomenal. I'm just surprised it took me this long to see it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2010)

> Sunshine: fanfuckingnomenal. I'm just surprised it took me this long to see it.



It would be if it wasn't for the last 20 mins of the dirty camera lens.


----------



## Lamb (Jun 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> It would be if it wasn't for the last 20 mins of a dirty camera lens.



See, I found the disorienting imagery, and the absolutely impossible to follow nature of the last 20 mins surreal, only the last 5 minutes really sunk, when the images became clear, and he started to just depend on the tried and true fast hard cuts.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 14, 2010)

Lamb said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's something you have to decide for yourself.



No fair. I want someone to tell me what I should think.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> This is the main reason I didn't like District 9 that much.  It reminded me of the Naruto manga far too much.  I'm pretty sure Kishimoto must have gotten a Producer credit at least since his plot was basically hijacked.



I'm not getting this Naruto comparison at all.

It reminds me more of a werewolf movie than anything else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2010)

While the Naruto comparison is a stretch, remember that it IS a Naruto forum......Hence, the comparison is understandable........sort of.

Well, didnt see Orphan. Will have to wait till sometime this week(Either Wednesday or Friday; the other movie I get to see is that last Heath Ledger one that I can never remember the title too.......and some DTV horror film. Yay me?)


----------



## Haruko (Jun 15, 2010)

Exam 4/10. Starting out looking like it could be really good but really fell away badly in the last third. That's often the problem with films like this, Cube, Fermat's Room.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2010)

*The Good Guy*

It seemed like an extremely predictable film about infidelity and betrayal and all that in the first one hour or so, and I didn't realize it was actually a long con. Maybe I'm just slow. But I actually think it's pretty nice. Alexis Bledel didn't look as hot as I thought though.

7.5/10


----------



## Tifa (Jun 15, 2010)

Alien Resurrection. 6/10

I think it was quite good. Heard it sucked compared to the other Alien movies but I haven't watched those so I didn't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2010)

> While the Naruto comparison is a stretch, remember that it IS a Naruto forum......Hence, the comparison is understandable........sort of.



Bah, all the active Konoha Theater members don't even like Naruto anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 15, 2010)

Whether it's analogous to Naruto or not, the character (and the movie) became a bit shit at the end.. fortunately it didn't bring the whole movie down with it. District 9 was good for the fun story and the gags. It's got a bit of Robocop about it, and who doesn't love Robocop?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 15, 2010)

I really want someone to elaborate on how District 9 was like Naruto because I still do not see any comparisons


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jun 15, 2010)

The dead poets society 10/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 15, 2010)

Karate Kid 09. 3/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2010)

*Maboroshi no Hikari*

I didn't get it. It's tormentingly slow-paced and exceedingly artsy. A considerable portion of the film used a low-key lighting and you almost never get a good look at any of the main characters' faces. I don't understand why it gets such a high rating. Maybe there is something wrong with the video quality and translation of the version I watched.

1.5/10


----------



## Stroev (Jun 15, 2010)

Disctrict 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, I still think, despite it being a decent movie, that District 9 is the most overrated movie of 2009.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Glad I'm not alone in my contempt for Green Zone. I mean, what the hell was that? I got up and actually did *meaningful work* while watching it.

I also think District 9 was just decent. And forgettable. Still, it was entertaining, but they could've done more with it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 15, 2010)

How is District 9 forgettable? That man was sex on legs!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> How is District 9 forgettable? That man was sex on legs!



Adonis worded it perfectly: It's GI Joe dressed up at Hotel Rwanda.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 15, 2010)

That sounds like one of the most inaccurate analogies someone could have made. The first half of the movie is acted out with Wikus like a malicious David Brent from The Office, hardly fucking Hotel Rwanda.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 15, 2010)

Grave of the Fireflies - 10/10

easily one of the best 5 movies I've ever watched.. it was so touching.. maan I cried like a lil girl..


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2010)

erictheking said:


> That sounds like one of the most inaccurate analogies someone could have made. The first half of the movie is acted out with Wikus like a malicious David Brent from The Office, hardly fucking Hotel Rwanda.



Er, you missed the point. The whole point of the movie is that it's supposed to be a message about racism, xenophobia, hatred and violence. Something Hotel Rwanda did, and did it better. "District 9" is really just an action exploitation thriller pretending to be like that....or maybe vice versa. Either way, it only partially works.

My issue with "District 9" is that for the same of its themes, it resorts to stupidity. I didn't buy that the Government would do that to the aliens. I kept wondering if the Government had considered that other aliens would come LOOKING for them....and would rape us with superior technology. 

Wikus breaking out of the military prison was just....retarded. Even low budget Italian splatter films have made the military to be more competant in that regard.

Edit: Oh yeah, the sudden transition from 1st person mockumenary to 3rd person was just freaking lazy. 

The film, despite wanting to be taken as enlightening to real life social issues, takes too much glee in its violence(something that bugged me about Avatar too, the difference being it was PG-13). The scene I hated the most is when Wikus kills a soldier, who we presume is the first person he ever kills, and makes some humorous one-liner. Seriously movie? SERIOUSLY? We're supposed to take this movies message seriously when it can't even seem to do so?

Certain aspects of the movie make sense in the context, but are confusing if you aren't familiar with the territory, like the whole "eating them gives you life thing". I thought that was retarded, only to find out that the idea does exist in real life over there. But if you dont know that, it just seems stupid.

The result is that it felt, to me, like a movie that missed it's own point. It confused fantasy with stupidity and for some reason, won everyone over who somehow missed these issues.

It's a decent movie still. The SFX and designs are great, and the action is pretty cool, but I only enjoy it as an exploitation-sci-fi-actioner. Not as a great masterpiece of cinema.

Ugh, on another note, why do so many of these movies come out on the same week this summer? I dont want to see two movies a week! This week as Toy Story 3 and Jonah Hex. I would see TS3, but I'd rather watch Jonah Hex and will probably miss TS3 for it. I want to see Knight and Day, but that comes out next to Grown Ups. Which will I see, Im not sure.....

Hell, it is my duty to watch the new Twilight movie, but that comes out the same week as The Last Airbender. Who the hell is deciding when these movies are released? They need to be fired.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 15, 2010)

It's not missing the point, that IS the point. You're saying that you have a problem with themes like racism and xenophobia being referenced through satire? It's hardly cutting-edge, but it was essentially an action movie with an underlining social commentary that was more or less exclusively addressed through gags. Therefore it is absolutely nothing like Hotel Rwanda, and much closer to something like Robocop.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2010)

erictheking said:


> It's not missing the point, that IS the point. You're saying that you have a problem with themes like racism and xenophobia being referenced through satire? It's hardly cutting-edge, but it was essentially an action movie with an underlining social commentary that was more or less exclusively addressed through gags. Therefore it is absolutely nothing like Hotel Rwanda, and much closer to something like Robocop.



Satire only works as long as it feels realistic. Well, presuming this isn't a flat out parody. I don't think in real life, people would made jokes like that after the first time they've killed someone. It would be a horrible turning point for them(A movie that accurately depicts this is "Unforgiven", in which a blood thirsty, arrogant, kid kills for the first time and seems haunted by it). 

Does all satire need to feel realistic? Not at all. I actually think "Predator" is a bit of a satire, and that has Arnold throwing out all sorts of goofy lines. But the issue with "District 9" is that it wants to be taken seriously, as a "What if this really happened" type of movie, especially shown with how much of the 1st person mockumentary style they use.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Satire only works as long as it feels realistic.
> 
> Does all satire need to feel realistic? Not at all.




I think you might be reading the wrong pages on the mockumentary angle. I don't think that it necessarily has to serve realism. When I was watching it, I actually thought it was a bit of an homage to 'The OFfice', because of the whole David Brent shtick. I don't actually recall the joke you're referencing, I've only seen the movie once, on the opening night. 

I saw it as a B-movie styled action movie (excessive violence, wacky storyline) with some decent comedic value, and a bit of social commentary. I enjoyed it a lot. I should watch it again soon.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 15, 2010)

Catch Me If You Can 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2010)

erictheking said:


> I think you might be reading the wrong pages on the mockumentary angle. I don't think that it necessarily has to serve realism. When I was watching it, I actually thought it was a bit of an homage to 'The OFfice', because of the whole David Brent shtick. I don't actually recall the joke you're referencing, I've only seen the movie once, on the opening night.
> 
> I saw it as a B-movie styled action movie (excessive violence, wacky storyline) with some decent comedic value, and a bit of social commentary. I enjoyed it a lot. I should watch it again soon.



First off, where are you getting this "The Office" homage? That would be the most IDIOTIC thing ever in this kind of movie. I mean, have the filmmakers said anything about that? It felt more like to me a cash-in on the "1st person POV" craze, but they knew they couldnt sustain the whole movie on it. 

They wanted a "What if aliens came to Earth" scenario and wanted to treat it as if it was a real thing. Just look at the marketing campaign. How many "No Aliens allowed" stickers did we all see on the bathroom doors in the theaters?

Incidently, I enjoyed it for the same reasons you did...I just dont think that's what the movie wanted to be.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> How is District 9 forgettable? That man was sex on legs!



Not everyone watches movies with their vaginas, you know. 




Kobe said:


> Grave of the Fireflies - 10/10
> 
> easily one of the best 5 movies I've ever watched.. it was so touching.. maan I cried like a lil girl..



Animated or live action?


----------



## Misha-San (Jun 15, 2010)

Karate Kid 10/10 =]


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2010)

I liked District 9, it was good


----------



## Kobe (Jun 15, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Animated or live action?



animated.. the original one from '88.


----------



## Augors (Jun 15, 2010)

A-Team

10/10 

Funny and badass


----------



## Nakor (Jun 16, 2010)

Red Cliff - 9.5/10
I watched the international version, all 5 hours of it. Truly an epic movie. The battle scenes were done really well, though sometimes so much was going on that it was hard to follow exactly what was happening and where it was happening. 

The scene transitions between part 1 and part 2 seemed different to me. I watched part 1 yesterday and part 2 today so I can't remember if the cloth tearing transition was in part 1 or not. I enjoyed part 1 better overall than I did part 2(i know its the same movie, but I watched the 2 parts on different days). After part 1 I would have given the movie a 10/10 but the end of the movie brought it down a bit for me. It seemed rushed at the very end, which doesn't make any sense since the movie is already 5 hours long. 

Oh and I watched the Blu-ray version of it. The cinematography was gorgeous and the special effects were very well done. I was able to buy the movie on amazon for $20 and I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Nakiami (Jun 16, 2010)

Remember Me 10/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 16, 2010)

Funny People 6/10

Overlong and rarely funny, but when the drama kicks in its pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jun 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> First off, where are you getting this "The Office" homage? That would be the most IDIOTIC thing ever in this kind of movie. I mean, have the filmmakers said anything about that? It felt more like to me a cash-in on the "1st person POV" craze, but they knew they couldnt sustain the whole movie on it.
> 
> They wanted a "What if aliens came to Earth" scenario and wanted to treat it as if it was a real thing. Just look at the marketing campaign. How many "No Aliens allowed" stickers did we all see on the bathroom doors in the theaters?
> 
> Incidently, I enjoyed it for the same reasons you did...I just dont think that's what the movie wanted to be.



What's IDIOTIC about it? It seems to fit quite well to me. Your interpretation of the movie as attempting a realistic science-fiction is wide of the mark. The filmmakers have explicitly contradicted that in words, there's an interview on the Internet, and there was a Creative Screenwriting Podcast episode with them on it, and they say essentially the same thing on both - that (paraphrasing) it's supposed to be like a B-movie. 

If your interpretation is based on the "No Aliens allowed" stickers, then you're a lot stupider than I thought. I do not think they were reminding us of apartheid there... it's just an attempt at viral marketing.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 16, 2010)

Shrek 4 2/10.


----------



## Robin (Jun 16, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen 9/10 the movie was excellent right till the last 10 minutes. I was disappointed in the end. Someone might love it, but to me it seemed too cliche in the end, Clyde couldn't really tell how it will all end and that's what I can't believe. He really did go nuts. I had high hopes for him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2010)

erictheking said:


> What's IDIOTIC about it? It seems to fit quite well to me. Your interpretation of the movie as attempting a realistic science-fiction is wide of the mark. The filmmakers have explicitly contradicted that in words, there's an interview on the Internet, and there was a Creative Screenwriting Podcast episode with them on it, and they say essentially the same thing on both - that (paraphrasing) it's supposed to be like a B-movie.
> 
> If your interpretation is based on the "No Aliens allowed" stickers, then you're a lot stupider than I thought. I do not think they were reminding us of apartheid there... it's just an attempt at viral marketing.



Actually, I just watched an episode of the Office and I can kind of see where you're coming from. I dont think that was the intent(and if it was, I'd say it was more how Copley acted, not how it was directed). 

Before you resort to insults, make sure you READ my posts. I did not say that the stickers was what proved that they wanted to be realistic, but that the stickers were simply part of it. 

I'm not sure if you just haven't done the research, or are only picking and choosing. While yes, it is meant to be a sci-fi action film, the film is supposed to mirror real life effects.

Hell, the actual District 9(as in title and code for the place) is based off the real life District 6 where whites forcibly relocated blacks in the 60's. That kind of shit is still happening over there too, albeit to a less degree.

It's a sci-fi film that wants to be based in reality. Hence, the decision to to reference real life events such as that.


----------



## The World (Jun 16, 2010)

There Will Be Blood - 10/10

"I DRINK YOUR MILKSHAKE! I DRINK IT ALL UP!"


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2010)

Toy Story 2

9/10

Not as good as the first but still great. Really can't wait until I go see #3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2010)

The Breed(2006): D+

Yeah, I'll review it.

The Imaginarium of Dr. Parnassus: C+

Im almost completely split down the middle. Visually, it's amazing. Storywise? I liked the premise, but it was a bit too complicated. Character wise, it was mixed. Everyone was well written, but they often annoyed me. So I'm not really sure........My opinion might go up and down as I think about it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 17, 2010)

Karate Kid. 10/10


----------



## AndrewRogue (Jun 17, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen. 9/10 If it wasn't for the ending, they could made a better one.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 17, 2010)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time

8.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 17, 2010)

WC has taken over, haven't seen a film since

Watched Prince of Persia tho, they try to cover the paper thin plot by filling the film with cheesy oneliners and overblown actions scenes but ultimately fail because the paper thin plot makes no sense whatsoever. Pointless movie.


----------



## Kei (Jun 17, 2010)

Hana Yuri Dango Live Action Movie 8/10 didn't follow the manga but extremely funny and cute


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2010)

@ the reviews for Jonah Hex.  I'm not surprised.  I know a disaster when I see it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 17, 2010)

Iron Man 2 6.5/10

meh first one was better. Best thing about this movie was Scarlet Johansson and her kick ass skills  The new guy who replaced his best friend was actually better than i expected 

also i stayed for the Avengers trailer at the end...if you can call that a trailer


----------



## Rukia (Jun 17, 2010)

Toy Story 3 has been getting superb reviews.  Guess that's the pick this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2010)

Im going to watch Jonah Hex. Bad or not, it's just my kind of movie. Plus, we need more westerns, at least ones that arent pretentious(Appaloosa)


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> @ the reviews for Jonah Hex.  I'm not surprised.  I know a disaster when I see it.



Any movie with Megan Fox is a disaster.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 18, 2010)

Chee said:


> Any movie with Megan Fox is a disaster.



I'm all for avoiding the bloated two and a half hour runtime a lot of summer blockbusters seem to deem necessary, but to see one that's eighty one minutes is kind of odd.


----------



## Alice (Jun 18, 2010)

*Robin Hood* ~ 8/10

Decent, but nothing outstanding.

*Prince of Persia* ~ fail/10

it's damn predictable, damn shallow and damn cliche


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2010)

> Im going to watch Jonah Hex. Bad or not, it's just my kind of movie. Plus, we need more westerns, at least ones that arent pretentious(Appaloosa)



There is a sever lack of westerns but still Jonah Hex just looks terrible, get ready for constant "Im a bit loose" Megan Fox jokes.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 18, 2010)

Legion. F for fucking fail. The only interesting part was the 1 fight scene the rest was pure faggotry.

Book of Eli. I gave it an A+. Perfect action, plot a few funnies and a good ending for all.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 18, 2010)

Iron Man 2

9.5/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 18, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - 9/10.
Awesome stuff.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 18, 2010)

*Oldboy*

Definitely not for everyone. Plot-wise I think it's probably the most fucked up film I've ever seen. But I really love the style and the cinematography.

9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm Gonna get you sucker: D

Before spoofing became a subgenre, it still had some pretty bad parodies....that I love.

Well, today is Jonah Hex day....


----------



## Chee (Jun 18, 2010)

Toy Story 3 

9.5/10

Awesome.


----------



## The World (Jun 18, 2010)

Chee, stop going to see awesome movies before I do.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jun 18, 2010)

The Wolfman

6.5/10 It just wasn't what I expected it to be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2010)

Jonah Hex: D

I'd like to say the review will be up today, but freewebs has been kind of iffy. Anyway, let me say: DONT TRUST THE CRITICS. At the same time, it's not a good movie. It's one of those movies that just wants to move quickly and make a quick buck, but I doubt it will make a lot of money.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 18, 2010)

Just saw *Jonah Hex* wasn't that bad Megan Fox actually isn't in it that much...it felt rushed through to me but did have its moments of "this is pretty beast"


----------



## Koi (Jun 18, 2010)

Toy Stoty 3 - 10/10.  I'd give it an 11/10 if I could because I had literally no problems with this movie on any front.  I'll write a better review later.  I need to see it again, because for a big portion I was too busy flailing over all the easter eggs and such.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2010)

lol yeah, Megan Fox is in one extended scene in the first act, appears one scene in the 2nd act, and is in most of the 3rd act.............Odd.


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Jun 18, 2010)

Slumdog Millionaire -- 10/10 Easily one of our times best romances, and such a deep look on how life in India is, and a clear view about the religious side of that part of the world.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jun 18, 2010)

*The Karate Kid* 8 outta 10

Jaden def has a future.


----------



## keiiya (Jun 18, 2010)

The Karate Kid
4/10

As someone who has seen the original, I disliked the remake. If anything, it reminded me why I liked the 1984's version so much. The final finishing move was pretty lame, Daniel’s classic kick is way cooler. Maybe if this was the first time I was seeing it and and I was much, much, much younger, then I might have enjoyed it more.


----------



## Feathers! (Jun 18, 2010)

9/10- Shutter Island, I thought it was pretty good.  It has a good moral and asks some deep questions... I can't speak for anyone else but I feel it was a good film.

Martin Scorsese and DiCaprio redeemed themselves in my eyes because I couldn't stand how The Departed ended, Shutter Island was definitely better.


----------



## Bill_gates (Jun 18, 2010)

A team
7/10

not bad but id say wait for the dvd


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2010)

keiiya said:


> The Karate Kid
> 4/10
> 
> As someone who has seen the original, I disliked the remake. If anything, it reminded me why I liked the 1984's version so much. The final finishing move was pretty lame, Daniel?s classic kick is way cooler. Maybe if this was the first time I was seeing it and and I was much, much, much younger, then I might have enjoyed it more.



I was mixed on the final move. In the remake, it's impossible to do in real life. In the oriignal though, the crane kick made me wonder if anybody on set actually ever did any karate. That move would NEVER EVER work in a fight.

Orphan: C+

Not really sure how I feel......Well executed, but pretty conventional. I will review it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 18, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - 10/10, perfect movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 18, 2010)

Toy Story got 2 rotten reviews, I see someone has a black soul.

I'll be watching it soon but Im kinda scared its gonna be too sad


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

It was sad. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



That trash fire scene almost made me cry like a little baby.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3

100 + almost perfect/10


----------



## CBACS (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3 11/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



One of the reviewers who gave TS3 a bad review is related to Christian Weston Chandler lulz.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3 was really good.  Definitely more enjoyable for adults than HTTYD.  But I think I would vote for Dragon if I were voting for Best Animated Picture.  I am tired of Pixar winning all the damn time.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 19, 2010)

*Nuns of the Run*...IDK

Walked through a friends living room and saw Hagrid (Robbie Coltrane) and Eric Idle in...habits on his tv.  I didn't see but a few minutes - but these two dressed as nuns alone should afford the movie an automatic 10 (despite Rotten Tomatoes giving it 41 percent).


----------



## LunarCoast (Jun 19, 2010)

*Avatar* 7/10 (sorry avatar fans.)

Why?
One word, story. What is the story in this seriously? It's something I'd watch in 3D just because the CGI is great in 3D but the story I find very uninteresting, just a bunch of random events that lead upto the last scene. I honestly dont see how you can a trilogy of this kind of film...

Still it's a good film but not something I would watch again.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3 gets a lot of perfect ratings I see. Have to see it in the theatre then. 


*Red Cliff*

Not bad. Though the casting for some of the characters such as Cao Cao could've been better. Some of the scenes were comical when they were not intended to be. The way Takeshi Kaneshiro walked holding that feather cracked me up because it reminded me of Jester from Storm Riders. xD The battle scene was a bit stupid though. Why would the entire Cao's army march right into the enemy's formation one by one when it was obviously a trap? And you can only see 4 or 5 people fighting on Liu Bei's side most of the time, which is pretty ridiculous. 

Love the ending song.

8/10


*Red Cliff 2*

Better than the first one. The well-known war strategies such as "Borrowing arrows with straw boats" and "Summoning the eastern wind" were fun to watch. And the battle scenes were more realistic too, compared to the prequel.

8.9/10


----------



## Tifa (Jun 19, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes 5/10 
Didn't like it. Robert Downey Jr was good tho.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2010)

I still dont know what version of Red Cliff to watch......


----------



## Federer (Jun 19, 2010)

[Y]IP Man 2.

A superb sequel with Donnie Yen about the life of Yip Man, the sifu of Bruce Lee.

8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3: 9.3/10

It's so sad that it's all over


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3:  9.5/10.  Pretty much spectacular in all respects.  The reason I didn't give it a perfect rating is because of one scene.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Right before Andy goes off to college.  He gives all of his toys to that little girl that had taken Woody home earlier.  I just thought it was a tad absurd how he started playing with the toys during the exchange.  It's been a few years since I left college, but I would have never done that.  And I'm not sure anyone would have.  Unrealistic.


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

BULLSHIT I TOTALLY WOULD HAVE.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



Especially since he has a younger sibling.  When you have little kids around the house you have to hold on to 'how to play' for a bit longer, so with Molly around he's always known how to play with little kids.  And something like that never really leaves.  I've seen people who are just downright moody hang out with a little kid and all of a sudden they turn into a different person, just like Andy did there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3: D+

Meh, I didn't care for it. The VA sucked, the characters were flat, and the animation wasnt any better than the previous movie, which came out like 10 years ago. But the films worst sin is 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that I'm being a troll and haven't actually seen the movie. QUIRM FANBOYS! QUIRM!


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2010)

> Meh, I didn't care for it. The VA sucked, the characters were flat, and the animation wasnt any better than the previous movie, which came out like 10 years ago. But the films worst sin is



You lie MH, especially since being a horror fan you could never complain about other movies having flat characters.


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Toy Story 3: D+
> 
> Meh, I didn't care for it. The VA sucked, the characters were flat, and the animation wasnt any better than the previous movie, which came out like 10 years ago. But the films worst sin is
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I was about to neg you so hard..


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought the Tangled trailer looked pretty good.  The title still pisses me off though.  Disney needs to take a hard look at their entire film collection.  This title doesn't mesh with the others.  The title Rapunzel would have caused a lot more excitement and familiarity in my crowd at least.

The Sorcerer's Apprentice is based off of Fantasia?  Shit.  That angers me.  Fantasia is like the greatest Disney film of all time.  Why would they even attempt to give that half-ass project such credibility?


----------



## Toreno (Jun 19, 2010)

Shutter Island - 4/10 

I couldn't even finish this movie. Couldn't even get into it.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2010)

There are definitely better animated films coming out now.  When I was a kid, An American Tail seemed like the only decent one I remember seeing at the theater.


----------



## Chee (Jun 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Toy Story 3: D+
> 
> Meh, I didn't care for it. The VA sucked, the characters were flat, and the animation wasnt any better than the previous movie, which came out like 10 years ago. But the films worst sin is
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Rukia is a better troll than you.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I still dont know what version of Red Cliff to watch......



According to wikipedia, the western release merged the two parts but trimmed it from 280 minutes to 148 minutes. That's like half the movie being trimmed away. 

Definitely go for the complete version.


----------



## noobthemusical (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 10/10 
Great End
Almost made me cry
The Villain was kinda meh but was still okay
Loved the escape plan



I'll even ignore some of the minor plot holes and the fact that the 3D didn't add much so I wasted money on using the glasses.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2010)

Karate kid: Wtf did i just watch 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow ithought i was gonna get another "The day the earth stood still" performance from Jaden instead i get the completel opposite, im gobsmacked. This was sudh a plenty surprise. Loved it and one of Jackie's greatest performance to boot.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You lie MH, especially since being a horror fan you could never complain about other movies having flat characters.



You should read about what I really hated about it.

And yes I can.


----------



## Mojim (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 3 10/10 = A+++++++++++++++++++++ (to infinity & beyond, maybe...)

You guys were right, the movie can and did made me cried  It was such a great movie indeed, 'nuff said! Now I want the dvd!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 20, 2010)

Kick-Ass  

6.5/10


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 20, 2010)

Ned Kelly 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2010)

*Air Doll*

A sex doll comes alive one day when her owner is not at home. As she experiences the way of life of a human being and begins to feel the love, the pain and the loneliness, she comes to the inevitable realization that having a heart is both a blessing and a curse. Like most of other Hirokazu's works, it's slow-paced, beautiful, poetic and ultimately sad. 

8/10


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 3 100000000000/10

So fucking good. The ending in particular was really touching.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Toy Story 3 100000000000/10
> 
> So fucking good. The ending in particular was really touching.


I'm thinking about seeing it again later today.  

LMAO @ Jonah Hex making less than 6 million for the weekend.  Martial saw that shit.  lol.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 20, 2010)

The Bourne Identity: 8.5/10

Always heard this trilogy was good. Saw this one on TV the other night, decided to watch it as I had nothing else to do, and thoroughly enjoyed it. Loved Matt Damon in this as well. 

I'll also be seeing TS3 in a few days, and by the sounds of it I won't be disappointed!


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2010)

The A-Team-10/10

(Shout out to Green Zone [9/10])......


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2010)

lol, Jonah Hex deserved to flop, as it cost 100,000,000. 

That means only around 714,300 people saw it. AND I WAS ONE OF THOSE PEOPLE!

lol, I'm lol'ing that Toy Story made more than the whole budget of Jonah in its first week.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

> lol, Jonah Hex deserved to flop, as it cost 100,000,000.



...one hundred million dollars? What the hell was so damn expensive in that movie?

Jeez, WB better hope that Inception and Harry Potter will recover their loss.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 3 5/5

it was fan-fucking-tastic, best movie i've seen this year


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 20, 2010)

There will be blood: 9.5/10


----------



## Kairouseki (Jun 20, 2010)

There Will Be Blood was a terrible movie, at least for the second part.

Rec 2: 10/10

Can't wait for the third one.

Edit: Neg rep lololololololol


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 20, 2010)

O Brother, Where Art Thou? 10/10  gets me every time


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> ...one hundred million dollars? What the hell was so damn expensive in that movie?
> 
> Jeez, WB better hope that Inception and Harry Potter will recover their loss.



Probably production costs. Plus, period pieces tend to be the most expensive. But my issue with it(same issue with "Green Zone") is that it didnt look like a 100,000,000 dollar movie. Personally, I would've guessed 50,000,000 tops.

Then again, I didnt think A-Team looked like 100,000,000 dollars either due to some mediocre special effects and a not-A cast(everyone is great and are rising stars, with Neeson being a veteran actor known for supporting roles, but I dont see them costing THAT much)

I'm still worried about "Inception". I pray it's not Christopher Nolan's "Heaven's Gate". I think it looks great, but it also looks like it can be pretentious. In my case, it looks like it might be another "District 9": A fun movie, but not for the right reasons.

But I guess we'll see if Nolan's name can carry a movie(Leo's can to an extent, but remember Body of Lies was financially disappointing).


----------



## illmatic (Jun 20, 2010)

Jonah Hex's Budget was $47 million.



> Warner Bros. "Jonah Hex" looks cursed. The big-screen adaptation of the DC Comics series starring Josh Brolin and Megan Fox is not tracking well with audiences and will struggle to collect $10 million in its debut this weekend, according to people who have seen pre-release surveys. That's a poor start for a summer release.
> 
> Despite extensive reshoots, executives at Warner Bros. and its co-financing partner Legendary Pictures are privately acknowledging little faith in the prospects of the movie, *which cost $47 million to produce*.
> 
> A "Jonah Hex" bomb would be a rare misfire for a movie based on a comic book. However, "Jonah Hex" is an unusual adaptation in that, instead of featuring a costumed superhero, it's a western outlaw tale.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 20, 2010)

District 9: 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - 9/10
Loved it. Just as good as the first two.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

The Wolfman 7/10

The sexy transformations scenes saved it from getting 5/10.



Ema Skye said:


> District 9: 10/10



Another movie with sexy transformations.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 20, 2010)

Dracula (one of the versions... XD)
7/10
ne... I've seen better versions


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

I think Inception will be good.  But I know it won't be profitable.  It cost too much.  End of story.  Artsy films don't make that much.  I think about 100 million is the likely domestic take.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, it won the Manticipation award on Spike so lots of men are excited for the movie. 

And its bold on Rottentomatoes Anticipated Movies list.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2010)

That's not my point.  My point is that is has to make too much money just to crack even!  The studio might not mind since the next Batman movie will be profitable.  Inception's budget might even be Nolan's reward for The Dark Knight.

This film won't gross close to TDK though.  That was a Batman movie and Ledger died before it came out.  Those 2 factors helped propel it.

The truth is that Inception will struggle to crack the top 10 for Summer Earnings.

Iron Man 2, Shrek 4, Toy Story 3, How to Train Your Dragon, Twilight 3, Despicable Me, Salt, The Last Airbender, Predators... I'm not sure it will earn more than any of these films.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2010)

on Jonah Hex, yeah, my source was wrong.

What worries me about Inception is that its going to be the next SpeedRacer(Remember when the W's were top shit and then THAT happened?). But I have hope.....


----------



## Vanity (Jun 20, 2010)

Toy Story 3

10/10

It was a great movie. It was very interesting the entire time. I loved it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> That's not my point.  My point is that is has to make too much money just to crack even!  The studio might not mind since the next Batman movie will be profitable.  Inception's budget might even be Nolan's reward for The Dark Knight.
> 
> This film won't gross close to TDK though.  That was a Batman movie and Ledger died before it came out.  Those 2 factors helped propel it.
> 
> ...



My point is that people in the general audience (well...male audience) seem to be excited for it.


----------



## Mako (Jun 20, 2010)

Sherk the 4th movie. 2/5 Terrible. I should have watched Karate Kid.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 20, 2010)

Shrek is overrated.

Toy Story 3 gets another rotten review on RT. Attention-seeking brat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2010)

The Hidden Blade: C+

Reminded me too much of Twilight Samurai.


----------



## Koi (Jun 21, 2010)

What sorta pisses me off about Inception is how Nolan insists on being all hush-hush about ANY details in the movie.  Which makes pretty much ZERO sense, because even if he told us them it's not like we'd know what the fuck was going in anyway.


----------



## chubby (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy Story 3

10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Jonah Hex's Budget was $47 million.



And it didn't even make it to six mill.

Doesn't this kind of disprove all the people saying that no one was going to see Transformers 3 cuz Megan Fox wasn't in it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2010)

Koi said:


> What sorta pisses me off about Inception is how Nolan insists on being all hush-hush about ANY details in the movie.  Which makes pretty much ZERO sense, because even if he told us them it's not like we'd know what the fuck was going in anyway.



Nah, the plot synopsis is out now and it reveals quite a bit.



> Acclaimed filmmaker Christopher Nolan directs an international cast in an original sci-fi actioner that travels around the globe and into the intimate and infinite world of dreams. Dom Cobb (Leonardo DiCaprio) is a skilled thief, the absolute best in the dangerous art of extraction, stealing valuable secrets from deep within the subconscious during the dream state, when the mind is at its most vulnerable. Cobb’s rare ability has made him a coveted player in this treacherous new world of corporate espionage, but it has also made him an international fugitive and cost him everything he has ever loved. Now Cobb is being offered a chance at redemption. One last job could give him his life back but only if he can accomplish the impossible—inception. Instead of the perfect heist, Cobb and his team of specialists have to pull off the reverse: their task is not to steal an idea but to plant one. If they succeed, it could be the perfect crime. But no amount of careful planning or expertise can prepare the team for the dangerous enemy that seems to predict their every move. An enemy that only Cobb could have seen coming. This summer, your mind is the scene of the crime.



And since I follow the movie more closely since I'm such a Nolan-nerd I know a lot more than just that.

Too much I think, I feel so spoiled. D:


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2010)

Chee said:


> Nah, the plot synopsis is out now and it reveals quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I haven't even watched the trailer, I'm going in as blind as possible.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I haven't even watched the trailer, I'm going in as blind as possible.



But its such a cool trailer. 

I'm trying to do that as well, I'm dodging the rest of the spoilers that came out. But I read some last year not knowing that they were real spoilers.


----------



## Divi (Jun 21, 2010)

Splice. 5/10

Way, way different than I expected, and not in a good way.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2010)

Inception won't make its budget back, WB are idiots for giving Nolan $200 million. It'll probably at best break even depending on how good it actually is. It could easily be the next Speed Racer or The Lovely Bones. Tho it'll make more money than films like Predator.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 21, 2010)

Ninja Assassin - 6/10
I know ninjas are supposed to work from the shadows and they play that up alot in the movie, but it was so shadowy that I couldn't see what was happening during a few of the fight scenes. plot was oh so basic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Ninja Assassin - 6/10
> I know ninjas are supposed to work from the shadows and they play that up alot in the movie, but it was so shadowy that I couldn't see what was happening during a few of the fight scenes. plot was oh so basic.



That didnt bug me, but what did was how they were supposed to be so secret, but then chase the guy in the middle of traffic.


----------



## Chee (Jun 21, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Inception won't make its budget back, WB are idiots for giving Nolan $200 million. It'll probably at best break even depending on how good it actually is. It could easily be the next Speed Racer or The Lovely Bones. Tho it'll make more money than films like Predator.



The budget was 160 million.


----------



## Immortal (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy Story 3

9.5/10
Amazing movie, up to the standards of the series but the original is obviously still boss.


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 21, 2010)

Naruto Shippuden the Movie 3: Inheritors of the Will of Fire  10000/10


----------



## The Boss (Jun 21, 2010)

Toy Story 3 ... 9/10 The "_wave_" at end got me good. ;_;


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2010)

Jaws 9/10 had been a while since i had seen it still good

Back to the future 1 and 3 good movies


----------



## Nakor (Jun 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That didnt bug me, but what did was how they were supposed to be so secret, but then chase the guy in the middle of traffic.



 That part was really funny. I thought, well so much for being a secret...It was also weird how the main character revealed himself so quickly to basically a complete stranger, even he had been hiding out for years.


----------



## MOTO (Jun 22, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - 10/10

Jonah Hex - 1/10

Karate Kid - 8/10


----------



## Tobi Oochiha (Jun 22, 2010)

Jonah Hex was that bad!!!


----------



## Koi (Jun 22, 2010)

Watched Sherlock Holmes recently, and came to the conclusion that I hated Irene and found her a completely unnecessary addition.  Especially since they twisted her and Holmes' relationship in a romantic direction, when the chemistry clearly belonged between RDJ and Jude Law.  God I hope she's not in the sequel.  Mary only pls.


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Jun 22, 2010)

Karate Kid - 7/10


----------



## Chee (Jun 22, 2010)

Finding Nemo 10/10

Screw you Pixar, always making me wanna cry even after watching the movie for the zillionth time.



The Boss said:


> Toy Story 3 ... 9/10 The "_wave_" at end got me good. ;_;



God damn, that scene made me want to burst out with tears.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2010)

*Iron Man-B*

Woo, that third act is kind of weak.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Jun 22, 2010)

date night 8/10 i thought it was funny my dad didn't lol


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 22, 2010)

> Watched Sherlock Holmes recently, and came to the conclusion that I hated Irene and found her a completely unnecessary addition. Especially since they twisted her and Holmes' relationship in a romantic direction, when the chemistry clearly belonged between RDJ and Jude Law. God I hope she's not in the sequel. Mary only pls.



She's utterly useless but is needed for the male audience, otherwise Holmes just seems gay for Watson.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2010)

I liked her, but I didnt like how she was used in the plot(The evil Dr. wasn't really necessary either, although he's awesome in the original book....Ironic that he dies early though).

The Ladies Man: D

Pretty lame comedy with a few decent moments. I liked billy dee williams, Will Ferrell and oddly, the love story was surprisingly effective. But at the same time, the protagonist kind of annoyed me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Youth in Revolt (or something) - 5/10

It had a couple decent moments, but overall I didn't think it was too incredibly funny. Rather pretentious though (although that is the style, I think, so it's not a detriment).


----------



## keiiya (Jun 22, 2010)

Toy Story 3
Most of the movie: 5/10 and the last 15 minutes or so: 7/10

I can't say I liked it as much as other people seemed to have. The first one is the only one I really liked. Compared to other animated films I have seen recently, I think Up was a lot better.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jun 22, 2010)

Toy Story 3:

10/10 A perfect way to end the trilogy.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 22, 2010)

*Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels* - 10/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 22, 2010)

An Education: 8/10 

I enjoyed the movie but at times you can feel its length.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jun 22, 2010)

Hellsing ova 4: 10/10. It's an hour long it counts. I watched it with commentary on. Rip and Walter along with the ADR director I learned alot of for facts from it. Like that the queen was voiced by one of the doctors friends from the older shows


----------



## Rukia (Jun 22, 2010)

The Boss said:


> Toy Story 3 ... 9/10 The "_wave_" at end got me good. ;_;


The toys holding hands when they were about to meet their fate got me.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> She's utterly useless but is needed for the male audience, otherwise Holmes just seems gay for Watson.



That was the hole point of the movie 



Prince of Persia 8/10
Good visuals, hot girl! But the story ne... could have been better


----------



## Nakor (Jun 23, 2010)

Knight and Day - 7/10
Not as bad as I thought it would be. Had some funny scenes in it. Action scenes generally were not too over the top, which I liked. The plot tries to keep you guessing alittle as well. I kind of like tom cruise in this type of role now rather than a more serious role.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2010)

I'll see Knight and Day this weekened.

I do want to see Grown Ups, but is it just me, or does the trailers look......misleading, like "Click" and "Funny People", where it looks like the funniest parts are in the trailers. I mean, every trailer has the same jokes(the pool, Kevin James's failing on the rope, Rob's wife being old) and I have no idea what the plot is about.

I mean, Wild Hogs was about four friends who were going on a motorcycle trip, having adventures. Btu what is this about? Four friends get together with their families......and......that's it. It worries me. 

Plus, I hate how these movies are coming out on 2's still.....I'm missing Toy Story 3 and this because of all this overlapping.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 23, 2010)

Moon - 7/10
It was nicely done, especially the robot, loved his emoticon faces. I did not really like the ending, it was abit wtf. But it wasnt dissapointing or anything. The slight conspiracy feeling was good. The wife and kid was abit cheesy in the beggining, but later on it worked well so I can forgive that. 

The Killer Inside Me - 5/10
I read a review saying it was like an Edward Hopper painting but with violence. Personally, I felt it lacked the Hopper feeling. It was like it very very nearly gained it, but at the last minute slipped back into the usual sort of movie feeling. Its plot was messy and hard to follow, and it was hard to tell if the main character was truely a nutcase or if he was proper killer; he went to alot of trouble over the flat tyre thing, yet seemed to overlook the problem of how would the chick shoot the man 4 times when she was badly beaten up.
The violence seemed abit forced, and there were too many flashbacks. Also the level of smoking in the movie was like a joke (sex, smoke, punch, smoke, talk, smoke, talking while smoking, punch, sex while smoking, smoke, smoke).


----------



## Tyrion (Jun 23, 2010)

Ninja Assassin 6/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2010)

Chee said:


> Finding Nemo 10/10
> 
> Screw you Pixar, always making me wanna cry even after watching the movie for the zillionth time.
> 
> ...


Wall-E: 9.5/10.  I still hate the humans.  But I cannot argue with the visual achievement.  I think the first 30 minutes of the film are the best work Pixar has ever done.

And god does it look good on Blu Ray.


----------



## Pipe (Jun 23, 2010)

Toy Story 3 10/10 I fucking loved that movie, I even cried at the end. Perfect way to end the trilogy.


----------



## Magnet (Jun 24, 2010)

The Mist
7.5/10
the ending


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2010)

Paranormal Activity: B+

I liked it better on the big screen. Or maybe it's just that as I knew what would happen, it was less effective. Still creepy as hell, but it is pretty redundant.....A sequel is not necessary(then again, nor was [Rec 2], although I havent seen it.

And Then There Were None(1945): A-

Pretty awesome, and yes, I'll review it. Was it just me, or could the whole thing have been avoided if they all just slept in the same room....with the 10 indian figures.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> And Then There Were None(1945): A-
> 
> Pretty awesome, and yes, I'll review it. Was it just me, or could the whole thing have been avoided if they all just slept in the same room....with the 10 indian figures.


I remember watching that in seventh grade, didn't like the twist they added at the end.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jun 24, 2010)

Hercules 9/10
As good as always!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I remember watching that in seventh grade, didn't like the twist they added at the end.



I havent read the book, but yeah, I hear it's different.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I havent read the book, but yeah, I hear it's different.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The lady actually shoots that guy, goes back to the house and hangs herself. Seeing that everyone else is dead, the guy who planned it all rigs a contraption to shoot himself the exact same way how he faked it. IIRC


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2010)

*The Usual Suspects* - unrateable/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> The lady actually shoots that guy, goes back to the house and hangs herself. Seeing that everyone else is dead, the guy who planned it all rigs a contraption to shoot himself the exact same way how he faked it. IIRC




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yup, and before he shot himself, he wrote a confession letter describing in detail why and how he did it, then put it in a bottle and threw it into the sea. The letter was picked up by someone weeks later and sent to the police.

I love that book so much I read it 4 or 5 times. (I seldom read the same book more than once)


----------



## custard (Jun 24, 2010)

The Forbidden Kingdom - 9/10 (rated on entertainment, not quality)


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2010)

*Hot Fuzz* - 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 24, 2010)

*Jigoku*

I liked the quirky cinematography and soundtrack in the first hour of the film but didn't really enjoy the last part where the main character spends half an hour running around the underworld looking for a baby who didn't bear any significance whatsoever to the plot. And I didn't see why he was condemned to hell in the first place. It wasn't his fault that those people died. Unless it's he who hit the guy and Tamura was only a reflection of his sinister side? But it didn't seem so because other people could see Tamura as well.

The imagery of the Hell wasn't bad but wasn't impressive either. In short, it's quite an interesting movie to watch but the plot was a little contrived and incoherent at times.

6.7/10


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 24, 2010)

The Bourne Supremacy: 7.5/10

Would have been higher, but I wish they hadn't killed Marie.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 24, 2010)

Wolverine: Origins - A for action, F for Deadpool killing.


----------



## Chee (Jun 24, 2010)

Leap Year 1/10

Fucking terrible.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 24, 2010)

Toy Story 3 *10* out of 10

It was beautiful


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Jigoku*
> 
> I liked the quirky cinematography and soundtrack in the first hour of the film but didn't really enjoy the last part where the main character spends half an hour running around the underworld looking for a baby who didn't bear any significance whatsoever to the plot. And I didn't see why he was condemned to hell in the first place. It wasn't his fault that those people died. Unless it's he who hit the guy and Tamura was only a reflection of his sinister side? But it didn't seem so because other people could see Tamura as well.
> 
> ...



The whole point was that the protagonist damned himself. Everyone did. The girls parents went to hell simply because they couldnt forgive themselves for dying after their daughter. The implication is that in this movie, EVERYBODY probably goes to hell. 

The baby, if I recall(it's been a few years since I've seen it), was his child. It looked like it could've been his redemption, but it turns out that was part of his hell, seeking redemption but never being able to attain it. (which reflects his actions in life).

Timura was the films oddest entity. On one hand, he knows so much that it's possible he is a demon. On the other, he suffers in hell just as much as everyone else. The ambiguity can work many ways. Is he a point that no one, even the supernatural, can escape hell? Or is it just nonsensical writing(the production of the film was rushed and it had a low budget).  

It is an oddball movie, although I am surprised you weren't impressed with the hell scenes, considering this was made in 1960 and I find it far more haunting than anything modern day films can dream up(CGI shit like Constantine). I can see why you wouldnt care for the movie though.

Edit: Oh yeah, I interpreted the movie as a slap to the face of religions that damn people to hell for stupid reasons(like not believing in religion). So this hell is full of people who went to hell for stupid reasons).


----------



## Blaze (Jun 24, 2010)

Once upon a time in China 2-It's really good 7/10.


----------



## Rose (Jun 25, 2010)

Prince of Persia gets a 8/10. The ending looks so out of place and weird.


----------



## Koi (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone see/planning to see Knight and Day?  I can't decide if I want to see it or not.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll see Knight and Day......Love me a good espionage thriller.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 25, 2010)

Koi said:


> Anyone see/planning to see Knight and Day?  I can't decide if I want to see it or not.



I've already seen it. I enjoyed it. I gave it a 7/10. I like Tom Cruise in his role. I guess he kind of parodies himself(or at least his public persona). Cameron Diaz works well with him and has a some funny scenes. The plot at least attempts to keep you guessing throughout the film.


----------



## Koi (Jun 25, 2010)

Aah I missed that, I skimmed too quick.   Hm.  Maybe I'll see about checking it out this week.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

Knight and Day: C+

Well first off.....the good: The cast does great, the mystery(as to whether Cruise is good or bad) is nice and it had some great directing  at moments(love the bit where you see Cruise on the motorcycle, something messes the view and you see the motorcycle flying away and Cruise lands on the car. Creative!) and the scenery is nice.

I also kind of dug how the romance was played. It felt intentionally like lust at first, and didnt blossum until something more until later in the movie.

The bad? Well, two things. Cameron Diaz's character was ANNOYING, screwing everything up at an unbelievable rate. I also thought Cruise's character was too godly. Too nonchalant. But my main issue was the tendency to have OFF SCREEN ACTION SCENES. A character will be drugged and the action will take place from their POV. I WANTED TO SEE THE MINI COPTER FIGHT THE JET PLANE!

That was just lazy. Also, the ending was absurd and tried too hard to charm us with some role reversal. 

But all in all, it was decent popcorn fluff. I enjoyed it. Tom Cruise might be annoying to many people, but the fact is, he's unusually good when it comes to picking the right projects. "Knight and Day", while not being necessarily good, is nice in that it wants nothing more than to be unpretentious fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

Election 1&2

Intense, gripping, and just so gruesome. Great movies both of them.


----------



## Cash (Jun 25, 2010)

Zombieland, i give it a 9 . very funny movie and i enjoyed the action. although i couldnt give it a perfect score cause that bastard took out the great Bill Murray


----------



## Misha-San (Jun 25, 2010)

Toy Story 3
10/10 loved it! =]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Election 1&2
> 
> Intense, gripping, and just so gruesome. Great movies both of them.


This.

Louis Koo was fucking awesome.


----------



## Horan (Jun 25, 2010)

Toy Story 3
8/10


----------



## Nakor (Jun 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Knight and Day: C+
> 
> Well first off.....the good: The cast does great, the mystery(as to whether Cruise is good or bad) is nice and it had some great directing  at moments*(love the bit where you see Cruise on the motorcycle, something messes the view and you see the motorcycle flying away and Cruise lands on the car. Creative!)* and the scenery is nice.


I liked that part too. I made me laugh alittle(in a good way)



> I also kind of dug how the romance was played. It felt intentionally like lust at first, and didnt blossum until something more until later in the movie.



*Spoiler*: __ 



I liked the plane scene when the first meet, where she just goes up to him and kisses him, very sexy. but then it's funny as well since everyone on the plane is dead and she was pumping herself up in the bathroom






> The bad? Well, two things. Cameron Diaz's character was ANNOYING, screwing everything up at an unbelievable rate. I also thought Cruise's character was too godly. Too nonchalant. But my main issue was the tendency to have OFF SCREEN ACTION SCENES. A character will be drugged and the action will take place from their POV. I WANTED TO SEE THE MINI COPTER FIGHT THE JET PLANE!



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't remember her screwing too many things up, and it didn't last the whole movie. I thought some of the things she screwed up were at least normal things, like answering a phone call when she didn't know she shouldn't. 

I thought that part was great though, i didn't look at it as being lazy. It felt like a homage to all the action movies where the hero gets from one place to another in a ridiculously short time and you're thinking..how the hell did he do that, it's impossible to get that far in LA traffic at that time of day. Or as a homage to all the action movies where the hero gets out of an impossible scenario because he is just so awesome, and this is backed up because they purposely try to make tom cruise's character really awesome but kind of in a ridiculous way. cameron diaz even comments on his awesomeness i think. I think you are just disappointed you didn't get to see more action scenes.  






> Also, the ending was absurd and tried too hard to charm us with some role reversal.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I kind of agree with you. I don't know if it was absurd...it's not like anyone was guarding the room, but it did try too hard to charm the audience. 






> But all in all, it was decent popcorn fluff. *I enjoyed it. *Tom Cruise might be annoying to many people, but the fact is, he's unusually good when it comes to picking the right projects. "Knight and Day", while not being necessarily good, is nice in that it wants nothing more than to be unpretentious fun.


So a movie you enjoy gets a C+? I feel like if you enjoyed it, it should be at least a B-.


Amores Perros - 8.5/10
Very well directed. Everything fit together. I didn't enjoy all the stories, but they all did keep my attention. I ended up not liking any of the characters by the end of the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 25, 2010)

> Louis Koo was fucking awesome.



Didn't like him so much in Flashpoint but he was great in these. Seriously the ending of the first one was just fucked up, wonder what happened to the kid in the second one tho.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 25, 2010)

Nakor;33433681


[SPOILER said:
			
		

> I don't remember her screwing too many things up, and it didn't last the whole movie. I thought some of the things she screwed up were at least normal things, like answering a phone call when she didn't know she shouldn't. [/SPOILER]
> 
> .



The phone thing was the most obvious. I mean, even I would know that they probably would be tracking the phones. 

Her presumption that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the assassin was Simon


 was just retarded. Do I even need to mention the bit where she follows him, despite the fact 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She should know he would probably catch on and she's just endangering them both by doing so? Granted, he planned it, but he was planning based on her stupidity






> I thought that part was great though, i didn't look at it as being lazy. It felt like a homage to all the action movies where the hero gets from one place to another in a ridiculously short time and you're thinking..how the hell did he do that, it's impossible to get that far in LA traffic at that time of day. Or as a homage to all the action movies where the hero gets out of an impossible scenario because he is just so awesome, and this is backed up because they purposely try to make tom cruise's character really awesome but kind of in a ridiculous way. cameron diaz even comments on his awesomeness i think. I think you are just disappointed you didn't get to see more action scenes.



I wouldnt have minded it if they didnt KEEP doing it. It's not that I didnt get more action scenes, it's that they built up to what sounded like awesome action scenes(like the copter vs jet). Was it done to be lazy? I don't think so. It just felt lazy. 



> ]I kind of agree with you. I don't know if it was absurd...it's not like anyone was guarding the room, but it did try too hard to charm the audience.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In reality, or even believable movie fiction, they wouldnt have left him unguarded. Especially considering they seemed to know that he wanted to leave and live an actual life. This could've worked if they maybe established that his boss was okay with him leaving, so didnt leave any guards...but they didnt.







> So a movie you enjoy gets a C+? I feel like if you enjoyed it, it should be at least a B-.



Shit, I've enjoyed movies in the D range. Remember, I love those spoof movies and even I'd rate most of them D-.

It just depends on the movie. "Knight and Day" wasn't what I wanted it to be(I was hoping it would be more of a throwback to 60's espionage movies), but it was okay. Or above average. I can enjoy an above average, as most of the movies I find myself watching are FAR below average. 

We who wallow in the bottom of cinematic shit must take what we can get.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 25, 2010)

Amarantha said:


> Toy Story 3
> 8/10





I give Toy Story 3 a 10/10. It was intense and made me wanna cry like 6 different times. Funny as hell, too, at some parts. Loved it and want to see it again, but not for 16 dollars.


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

Avatar

The film looked WAY better in 2D. The 3D in theaters was a distracting mess.

But yea, plot holes, predictable, hypocritical and the dialog was iffy a lot of the times. But man, you can't argue that the movie looks fantastic.

5.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The whole point was that the protagonist damned himself. Everyone did. The girls parents went to hell simply because they couldnt forgive themselves for dying after their daughter. The implication is that in this movie, EVERYBODY probably goes to hell.
> 
> The baby, if I recall(it's been a few years since I've seen it), was his child. It looked like it could've been his redemption, but it turns out that was part of his hell, seeking redemption but never being able to attain it. (which reflects his actions in life).
> 
> ...




Yes, it was his unborn child. To me, it seemed like a contrived plot device to show us the different layers of hell through the protagonist. The continuous yelling of the baby's name was both distracting and irritating. Another thing that seemed out of the blue was the revelation that Shiro and Sachiko (the girl that looked exactly like his dead fiancee) were actually siblings.

I like Tamura. The film would be boring without him. I agree that he might be a point that not even demon could escape hell. 

Don't get me wrong. I like oddball films. In fact, I don't think this film is grotesque enough by the Japanese guro movies' standards. xD 

I think one of the main reasons the hell scene didn't impress me that much was because I was already familiar with the Buddhist's concept of hell before I saw the movie.


*An Education*

Decent, but unremarkable because of its extreme predictability and lack of charm in the cast (for me anyway).

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2010)

Wait, you weren't impressed with the hell scenes because you were familiar with the Buddhist concept of hell?

Isn't that like saying you weren't impressed by the SFX in Jurassic Park because you were familiar with what dinosaurs looked like?

Isnt it the bringing the existing concepts and ideas to life that impresses us, not the  existing concepts or ideas in general? That doesn't make a whole lot of sense. 

Once again, you seem to be overlooking that that this movie predates Japanese guro movies. Thats like criticising "Friday the 13th" for not being gory compared to "Hostel".


----------



## Yasha (Jun 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait, you weren't impressed with the hell scenes because you were familiar with the Buddhist concept of hell?
> 
> Isn't that like saying you weren't impressed by the SFX in Jurassic Park because you were familiar with what dinosaurs looked like?
> 
> ...




It's like people who have never read Harry Potter may enjoy the films more than people who have. When you already have an established idea of something, you tend to have a higher expectation than people who know nothing about the subject at hand. Maybe I'm just nitpicking, but for instance, I found it unbelievable that Shiro and some other characters were allowed to wander around freely and talk to each other in hell. What is even more ridiculous is the scene where Shiro and Yukiko were kissing on the riverbank. I thought to myself "hey, it doesn't seem so bad if you can do that in hell ". But as I said, maybe I'm just nitpicking.

I enjoyed the first hour of the film a lot, though.

Edit: Actually the ero guro nansensu (erotic grotesque nonsense) genre first appeared in Japan in 1920s and reached its peak in 1960s, which is when Jigoku came out.


----------



## Jαmes (Jun 26, 2010)

fireproof - 10/10

simply magical. beautiful storyline, plot, characters. reduced me to tears.


----------



## Ephemere (Jun 26, 2010)

karate kid. 8/10. it wasn't anything amazingly fantastic but it wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. jackie chan can actually play a serious role, who knew


----------



## Chee (Jun 26, 2010)

Rope 9/10

I like how its shot like its all one continuous scene.


----------



## trogdororeo (Jun 26, 2010)

Toy Story 3. 10/10, fantastic movie. It was the perfect way to revisit one of my favorite childhood memories. I have absolutely nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The phone thing was the most obvious. I mean, even I would know that they probably would be tracking the phones.



Maybe she doesn't watch spy movies..so she wouldn't know. I guarantee there are people who don't know that.



> Her presumption that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok, I'll give you that one about her assuming some random guy is simon. She was just starting to kind of fall in love with him and she was jealous so she followed him. I don't think that's too unrealistic. 







> I wouldnt have minded it if they didnt KEEP doing it. It's not that I didnt get more action scenes, it's that they built up to what sounded like awesome action scenes(like the copter vs jet). Was it done to be lazy? I don't think so. It just felt lazy.


I liked that they kept doing it. I though it was amusing. I guess we will have to agree to disagree on this point.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, or even believable movie fiction, they wouldnt have left him unguarded. Especially considering they seemed to know that he wanted to leave and live an actual life. This could've worked if they maybe established that his boss was okay with him leaving, so didnt leave any guards...but they didnt.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll give you that one as well. Before she took him from the hospital though, I was thinking...so how would they stop Cruise anyway if he did want to leave? 







> Shit, I've enjoyed movies in the D range. Remember, I love those spoof movies and even I'd rate most of them D-.
> 
> It just depends on the movie. "Knight and Day" wasn't what I wanted it to be(I was hoping it would be more of a throwback to 60's espionage movies), but it was okay. Or above average. I can enjoy an above average, as most of the movies I find myself watching are FAR below average.
> 
> We who wallow in the bottom of cinematic shit must take what we can get.


Fair enough, but where did you get the idea that it was going to be a throwback to 60s espionage movies? I didn't get that at all from the previews.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Seriously the ending of the first one was just fucked up.


I almost felt sorry for Big D.  Almost.

Too bad he was a complete douchebag for 99% of the film.


----------



## Kyōraku (Jun 26, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> WALL-E: 10/10
> Simply adorable pek



I've seen that one. Was very funny at the begining. Tho that's not the latest one.
Latest one is Pineapple Express- Pretty good one. 9.5/10. It's a funny gangsta movie alike. XP


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 26, 2010)

Grown Ups 10/10
I thought the previews would give away alot but that wasnt even 10% of the funny parts. I loved it


----------



## Nae'blis (Jun 26, 2010)

the Dark Knight




WALL-E

about as awesome as cum-stained underwear.



Ennoea said:


> Election 1&2
> 
> Intense, gripping, and just so gruesome. Great movies both of them.



Is that the one with Reese Witherspoon? that was great.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 26, 2010)

The A-Team. Awesome and no Miachel Bay-style explosions like I was expecting.


----------



## Alice (Jun 26, 2010)

This is It

7/10

it's a great review-movie and a great tribute to Michael.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2010)

Hmmm, on Knight and Day, I think I'll raise my rating to a B-.

It just occured to me was that the whole point of it was it was a female fantasy. Think about it, it was mostly from Cameron Diaz's POV, is about her meeting and falling in love with an unrealistically cool super agent who spends all of his time protecting her. 

In other words, it's trying to do for women what "Twilight" did, except it didn't suck and the protagonist has to work for her happy ending


----------



## Nakor (Jun 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, on Knight and Day, I think I'll raise my rating to a B-.
> 
> It just occured to me was that the whole point of it was it was a female fantasy. Think about it, it was mostly from Cameron Diaz's POV, is about her meeting and falling in love with an unrealistically cool super agent who spends all of his time protecting her.
> 
> In other words, it's trying to do for women what "Twilight" did, except it didn't suck and the protagonist has to work for her happy ending



I'm glad you raised your rating of it, but I don't know about that Twilight reference. 


The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 7/10
It was alright. It's probably because I read the book already. Alot of stuff from the movie is different in the book. I understand some of it is due to time constraints but there is alot they changed that could easily have been kept the same. The second movie is going to be different now from the book too because of some of the stuff that was changed. I'd recommend people to go see it though.

edit: I'd also recommend people to read the books as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2010)

> Is that the one with Reese Witherspoon? that was great.



In no way would anyone describe that movie as "gruesome". Nah im talking about a Chinese crime flick.


----------



## custard (Jun 26, 2010)

Hostage - 8/10

Brilliant plot, score and acting with some really intense moments.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I'm glad you raised your rating of it, but I don't know about that Twilight reference.
> 
> .



Twilight is nothing more than a fangirls fantasy. Im not saying its the authors, but it's written to fulfill teenage girls desires. 

I mean, Bella is a cute girl with lots of mary sue qualities. She's depressing for no reason and hot guys love her, especially hot supernatural guys who fight, get emo, and cry over her. The novels, from what I can tell, are also from her POV.

My issue with Twilight is that it does it badly. The romance feels closer to lust, Bella has no consideration for the people around her, the plot is contrived, Edward is boring and the people behind the camera for the movies dont seem to be taking it seriously while the actors take it way too seriously.

The comparison is that both movies are about the female fantasy. But "Knight and Day" goes beyond it by having the female character becoming active to achieve the happy ending. "Twilight", to me, makes the female fantasy come across as selfish and disturbing. I don't get why any feminist would like it.


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2010)

Martial, you should head over to cleolinda.livejournal.com and read some of her Twilight book/movie summaries.  I think you'd love them.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2010)

*Toy Story 3*

The ending made me cry. A great conclusion to a wonderful series that is incredibly consistent in terms of quality of the story. 

10/10


----------



## Nakor (Jun 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> I mean, Bella is a cute girl with lots of mary sue qualities. She's depressing for no reason and *hot guys love her*, especially hot supernatural guys who fight, get emo, and cry over her. The novels, from what I can tell, are also from her POV.



You find out why in book 4 Jacob is obsessed with Bella, and it's just weird. There is even more fangirl fantasy stuff going on through book 3 and book 4. The author takes it to a whole new level for the series. 

I agree with your fangirl fantasy take. I feel like alot of movies due it to some extent. I mean how many movies are there that the hero rescues the damsel in distress and saves the day?


----------



## Zabuza (Jun 27, 2010)

The King Scorpion 2 - 0/10
This movie sucked. It is still airing on the TV at the moment, I just can't watch it any more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2010)

Spaceballs: D

It wasnt as funny as I remembered, but it's nice to see a spoof that tried(Mell Brooks made classier spoofs than what we got today). My main issue is that there were too many 4th wall jokes.

Ugh, so freaking sick today......Have you ever had severe vomiting and Diarrhea _at the same time!?_


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2010)

Cyrus

Good movie, the actors were brilliant.


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, so freaking sick today......Have you ever had severe vomiting and Diarrhea _at the same time!?_



TMI, man, TMI.


----------



## delaford321 (Jun 27, 2010)

I guess the last movie I truly sat through was Alice in Wonderland. I rented it, I'll probably go see a few films this wknd over the holiday


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Twilight is nothing more than a fangirls fantasy. Im not saying its the authors, but it's written to fulfill teenage girls desires.
> 
> I mean, Bella is a cute girl with lots of mary sue qualities. She's depressing for no reason and hot guys love her, especially hot supernatural guys who fight, get emo, and cry over her. The novels, from what I can tell, are also from her POV.
> 
> ...



Thats teenage girls aimed fiction for you. Its frankly pathetic half the time, most female characters have not much going for them, tend to be inconsistent character wise and have a bunch of guys obsessed with them for no apparent reason with the promise of eternal love. Its stupid, childish ploy to fool teen girls who have no concept of actual adult relationships.


----------



## Elphaba (Jun 28, 2010)

*The Bourne Ultimatum*: 8.5/10

Better than Supremacy for me, and I loved the ending. Definitely satisfied my love for action/adventure.

*Beetlejuice*: 8.5/10

Loved it, very novel and amusing. I normally do not enjoy comedies, but this one kept me laughing.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 28, 2010)

Rio Bravo - 9/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2010)

Black Dynamite

Phenomenal film, absolutely hilarious and without fail one of the sharpest comedies I've seen in awhile.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> TMI, man, TMI.



But I havent even gotten to the technicals. Let's just say in the future I'll bring a vomit bucket with me into the bathroom just in case.

Day of the Dead 2: Contagium- D-

Meh....Ill do a video review of it. Not sure about a written review. It's just.....bad, but not unwatchable for a direct-to-DVD movie.

But this movie is NOTHING like Romero's films....They change the zombies and everything. It's an insult.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jun 28, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen (full of plotholes) - 4/10


----------



## Jeff (Jun 28, 2010)

Green Zone - 7/10

I felt it was very cliche overall.  I'm not sure if you guys agree with that, but the whole thing feel like I was watching District 9 except in Iraq.  Matt Damon was flat too, liked him more in Invictus.  Bright spot was Khalid Abdalla.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 28, 2010)

*I Am Sam*

Little Dakota Fanning was soooo cute and lovely. 

Touching story, great acting and wonderful soundtrack.

9.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2010)

*How to Train Your Dragon*

Kind of reminded me of King Kong. Love it!

9.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 29, 2010)

Toy Story 3

Loved it, magnificent way to end a trilogy.  I smell another Oscar for Pixar.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 29, 2010)

*10* out of 10 - 500 Days of Summer 

Loved it more the second time.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 29, 2010)

Youth in Revolt 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2010)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice:  9/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Sorcerer's Apprentice:  9/10.



I thought that and Season of the Witch where the same movie for a while.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2010)

Cage looks the same in both roles, doesn't he?  He probably filmed them simultaneously.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 30, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - 9/10.


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2010)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice is out already?



Yasha said:


> *I Am Sam*
> 
> Little Dakota Fanning was soooo cute and lovely.
> 
> ...



First movie I ever cried watching lol.


----------



## illmatic (Jun 30, 2010)

Koi said:


> The Sorcerer's Apprentice is out already?



don't you know?

Rukia has a time machine


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2010)

*And Then There Were None (1945)*

A subpar adaptation of unarguably one of the greatest mystery novels ever written. It's a shame really. They made too much unnecessary modifications on a story that was otherwise perfect, and as a result, messed it up royally by introducing tons of flaws into it. They also failed to capture the paranoid atmosphere on the island and most of the characters seemed vague or bland. It's especially sad to see the way they butchered the character of the judge and his masterplan. My only comfort was that they changed his name as well. If not, Justice Wargrave would surely roll over in his fictional grave. 

I'd love to see a modern adaptation of it and preferably one that sticks to the novel's original ending. I know it's not very easy to show Vera's psychological state in the movie, but I'm sure it's doable.

4.5/10





illmatic said:


> don't you know?
> 
> Rukia has a time machine



Nah, he is from the future.


----------



## FakePeace (Jun 30, 2010)

The good, the bad and the ugly. 
10/10

A beautiful film, great dialogues and a lots of action.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 30, 2010)

The Apartment (1960) - 8/10

This was an alright movie. Had its funny moments. I ended up really hating the elevator girl though, and I think the intention of the movie was to create some sympathy for her and to make it a quasi-romantic comedy.

Well, it wasn't that romantic and I hated that bitch.


It was entertaining and kind of funny though, so I liked it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *And Then There Were None (1945)*
> 
> A subpar adaptation of unarguably one of the greatest mystery novels ever written. It's a shame really. They made too much unnecessary modifications on a story that was otherwise perfect, and as a result, messed it up royally by introducing tons of flaws into it. They also failed to capture the paranoid atmosphere on the island and most of the characters seemed vague or bland. It's especially sad to see the way they butchered the character of the judge and his masterplan. My only comfort was that they changed his name as well. If not, Justice Wargrave would surely roll over in his fictional grave.
> 
> ...



Actually, it was apparently based off a play that was based on the book. Agatha Christie wrote it herself. 

As for whether the ending from the book would work for a movie......I dunno. I suppose it can be done, but the tone would have to be darker. In 1945, it would have been impossible to pull off though.

Hmmm, the new Twilight movie is getting the predictable reviews, but "The last Airbender" is getting HORRIBLE reviews.


----------



## Charizard (Jun 30, 2010)

Toy Story 3
10/10
just got back from the theater. best of three though they're all fantastic!


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 30, 2010)

Snakehead Terror

1/10

Gets 1 point for the unintentionally hilarious scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2010)

Ugh Vono.  I watched that Season of the Witch trailer after you mentioned it yesterday.  And it was even worse looking than I remembered.  No wonder the studio pushed it back 9 months.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2010)

Inglourious Basterds: B+

It was a lot cooler on the big screen(the cinematography just felt richer and the subtitles were earier to see).

Still awesome though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 1, 2010)

Last Airbender - 2/10

What would you get if you take lame american rip-off of every anime ever created without any balls to be any, and turn it into expensive, pretentious, incomprehensible hollywood summer cut-out blockbuster? This - ridiculous piece of pigshit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2010)

no! Stop! You're just making me want to see it more!


----------



## MunchKing (Jul 1, 2010)

Toy story 3

9/10.  It actually made me cry at the end. Something its predecessors weren't able to do.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jul 1, 2010)

*Toy Story 3*: 9.5/10

What a tearjerker, the whole theater (myself included) was bawling by the end. I kept hoping there would be a "20 years later" or something at the end and show Andy's kid(s) playing with the toys, but no. These happy-sad endings always get me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 1, 2010)

The Last Airbender 3/10

It was heartless, had bad acting, bad directing, bad CGI (Appa and Momo looked fucking terrible), bad fight scenes, almost everyone was miscasted, practically bad everything.

It was if Shamwow wrote down the major plot points but forgot the rest of the show's great heartwarming moments.


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 1, 2010)

The last air bender
7/10

Obviously the cartoon is soo much better but I liked it nonetheless


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Last Airbender 3/10
> 
> It was heartless, had bad acting, bad directing, bad CGI (Appa and Momo looked fucking terrible), bad fight scenes, almost everyone was miscasted, practically bad everything.
> 
> It was if Shamwow wrote down the major plot points but forgot the rest of the show's great heartwarming moments.



Yeah, it was about as bad as Toy Story 3! 

As for M. Night Shyalamans directing skills.....I think he's still good when it comes to staging scenes. Even The Happening had plenty of well done moments(like when everyone is picking up the gun to kill themselves)....but his storytelling skills seem to be drying out.

(I'll actually see the movie tomorrow and will review it. Not sure if Ill do Twilight this year though).


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2010)

I know this isn't a movie, but since there isn't a comparable thread for TV shows, might as well post it here.

*Happy Town Series Finale-F*
The fuck. The crux of the fucking tv show being the hunt for the "Magic Man's" true identity. After about forty minutes of bullshit where five dudes are able to attack and infiltrate a police station with at least ten police officers, you introduce a brand new character...and reveal that she's the "Magic Man." That's just plain fucking insulting.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

Martial did you see Toy Story 3 yet?


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

> As for M. Night Shyalamans directing skills.....I think he's still good when it comes to staging scenes. Even The Happening had plenty of well done moments(like when everyone is picking up the gun to kill themselves)....but his storytelling skills seem to be drying out.



Not in this movie. Uncomfortable close ups, corny zoom-ins and slo-mo.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

Uhm it's called ~failbending.


----------



## Chee (Jul 2, 2010)

Martial needs to see Toy Story 3...I don't think he'll feel any nostalgia though. He's probably one of those creepy old guys that still has all his toys.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

lol, I actually do still have some of my toys.......I even occasionally use them in my vid. They're mostly in boxes though.

1) No, I havent seen Toy Story 3. I saw Jonah Hex instead......Even though I knew TS3 would be good and JH would be bad, JH is the type of movie I'd review.

2) On M. Night's staging. Well, the trailers had some cool scenes so maybe we'll just diagree(then again, trailers are usually edited by a different person from the actual movie so....maybe not). Or there will be a mix of good and bad shots.


----------



## makeoutparadise (Jul 2, 2010)

Airbender -15 out of 5


----------



## Yasha (Jul 2, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, it was apparently based off a play that was based on the book. Agatha Christie wrote it herself.




I'm pretty sure it's based on the book, not the play. I've read the play adaptation. It doesn't deviate much from the novel, except the ending where the judge tried to strangle Vera with a rope but got shot to death by Lombard (who was shot earlier by Vera, but wasn't mortally wounded).

The biggest problem I have with this film adaptation is that I think the script writer oversimplified it by omitting most of the details which made the book great and did a lot of unnecessary changes here and there. As a result, the plot lost much of its intricacy and meticulousness and the characters lost depth.

The main reason I love the original ending so much and had hoped that they would stick to it is because it exudes an eerie creepiness and a sense of surreality after Vera, who was apparently the last living person on the island, hanged herself. Until that point the readers are still left grasping for an explanation - is Mr. Owen really among them? But how could it be when everyone on the island is now dead? Or could it perhaps involve a supernatural explanation?


----------



## illmatic (Jul 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Last Airbender 3/10
> 
> It was heartless, had bad acting, bad directing, bad CGI (Appa and Momo looked fucking terrible), bad fight scenes, almost everyone was miscasted, practically bad everything.
> 
> It was if Shamwow wrote down the major plot points but forgot the rest of the show's great heartwarming moments.



Worse than a Uwe Boll adaption?


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 2, 2010)

The Last Airbender

3 out of 10


*Spoiler*: __ 



This movie was awful. I'll start from the top. The reason Katara and Sokka found Aang in the cartoon was by accident because of Katara's waterbending. Here, they just happen upon him and break him out with boomerang. Okay, silly, but I could get past that. Especially since there was a lot worse to look upon in this film.

The fact that the firebenders require a source of fire to bend felt stupid to me. What the hell was the point in that? Next was the pronunciation of some of the names, Aang and Iroh to be exact. What the fuck? Speaking of names, I loved how Sokka and Katara's names are said about two to three times or so through the whole movie.

The fights were incredibly lackluster. Don't even get me started on that fight between Zuko and Aang towards the end. Why the hell did they start fighting physically when they have bending? And since when does Aang know how to use submission moves (catching Zuko in a triangle choke hold)? REALLY?! The final scene where Aang defeats the fire nation was terribly underwhelming, and that music they played during it just felt cheesy. Azula's actress doesn't feel threatening in any way either.

It's a shame when the acting was one of the better elements (no pun intended) to the movie, and that in and of itself was pretty bad. There is even more to this movie that I disliked, but I feel this is long enough already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I'm pretty sure it's based on the book, not the play. I've read the play adaptation. It doesn't deviate much from the novel, except the ending where the judge tried to strangle Vera with a rope but got shot to death by Lombard (who was shot earlier by Vera, but wasn't mortally wounded).
> 
> The biggest problem I have with this film adaptation is that I think the script writer oversimplified it by omitting most of the details which made the book great and did a lot of unnecessary changes here and there. As a result, the plot lost much of its intricacy and meticulousness and the characters lost depth.
> 
> The main reason I love the original ending so much and had hoped that they would stick to it is because it exudes an eerie creepiness and a sense of surreality after Vera, who was apparently the last living person on the island, hanged herself. Until that point the readers are still left grasping for an explanation - is Mr. Owen really among them? But how could it be when everyone on the island is now dead? Or could it perhaps involve a supernatural explanation?



According to everyone on imdb, it was supposed to be based on the play. 

Once again, remember that this is the 1940's and the idea of a downer ending didnt impress people as much as it pissed them off. 

Meet the Spartans: D

You know, I would like this movie a lot more if it trimmed the music video scenes and cut out all the TV show references.


----------



## Divi (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh, airbender. 
Reasons as to why Hollywood should never adapt cartoons...check.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2010)

The Last Airbender: D

Maybe D+, but probably just D. It was as I expected: It's not good, but it's badness is overexagerated.

I think Chee nailed it though when she called it soulless(although I didnt mind the music playing during the big scene). I do believe there is a good movie there. It just ended up on the cutting room floor, or maybe M. Night wrote it that way. Regardless, the movie felt rushed as hell.

Here is the deal with the acting, which while not as bad as scorned fanboys like to pretend, was still very.....uneven. The director tells an actor what to do, then the actor does it, then the director corrects them or gives them suggestions, then the actor does it again, then the director continues to do this until it's right. This is especially important for kid actors, who have less experience.

It didnt feel like they did this here. Some actors go over-the-top(which is common for every actor, even the good ones, which is why the director needs to real them in), other times, it sounds like they're messing up the delivery(like when Sokka gets caught under Appa's tail and cries how it's trying to eat him. It's not a bad line, but the actor delivers it in a way that it's not funny because he says it too quickly). 

But the biggest flub is when Aang appears to make a mistake with a poorly executed kick when he's demonstrating his air bending to the water tribe. It looks like he made a mistake. So obviously retakes were not common. Is it M. Nights fault or the studios? I dont know. But I tend to blame the studios only because M. Night obviously wants to get his career back on track. If this was Uwe Boll or even someone like Roland Emmerich, I can see why they'd rush. 

The CGI isnt that bad. Although there are a few weak moments(I thought Appa's face looked bad. The body shots are fine...the face is just....not. And Momo is never kept in focus, obviously in an attempt to coverup that questionable CGI).

I will say this......this is the most faithful adaptation of an anime show out there. THe only other comparison is "Devilman", which no one watched and fewer people liked(lol). But it was a pretty weak movie.

Review will be up later tonight.


----------



## Huntress (Jul 2, 2010)

The Road - 5/10

It gets 5 because I cant deny, it was shot nicely. The rest of it was unbelievable and shit.
That kid grew up AFTER all that shit happened, why the hell was he all moral and pussy? And he was so noisy when he was hiding, im amazed the cannibal gangs hadnt hunted him down years ago.
Also, what the hell is his problem? He wastes food, he wont eat humans if hes starving? If he wants to die so much, why didnt he committ suicide years ago? And all the BS god references really pissed me off. I dont mind a character being a christian when its clearly stated and stuff, but it was like the film was christian properganda.
This movie would have been better if it had been more of a horror movie, or focused more on the enviromental devastation. Or focused on some more beliavable characters.


----------



## Sunju (Jul 2, 2010)

A Single Man - 7/10.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 2, 2010)

Tokyo Gore Police

7.5/10

Mildly entertaining, the plot was a bit...twisted, but I overall enjoyed it considering the fact I tend to not like gory films in general.


----------



## Zabuza (Jul 2, 2010)

Final Destination 3

5/10
Actually a pretty decent "scary" movie. I didn't get scared watching the movie, and things were too predictable, but I give the heads up for the good effects and for a good ending.


----------



## Koi (Jul 2, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> The Road - 5/10
> 
> It gets 5 because I cant deny, it was shot nicely. The rest of it was unbelievable and shit.
> That kid grew up AFTER all that shit happened, why the hell was he all moral and pussy? And he was so noisy when he was hiding, im amazed the cannibal gangs hadnt hunted him down years ago.
> ...


Read the book, it's so good.

I saw the child as being the moral compass because while yes, he did grow up after the earth was burned away, he was still kept in the dark.  They taught him to read and write, they kept toys for him so he could still have a semblance of a childhood.  He also had a whole family for a number of years, too.  So he knew what goodness felt like, what a whole thing is.  Because of that, he stayed innocent, since the man did everything in his power to protect him from the badness in the world.

I don't know, I think it's easier to explain when you've read the book.  But basically the dad is the one that does all these crazy things to keep them alive, without worrying about it.  And at one point the kid is beyond tears and says that _he_ is the one that has to worry about things, not his dad.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 3, 2010)

I haven't watched movies in a really long time. But just watched one yesterday and another today. Yesterday was How to be a Serial Killer. I give that a 9/10, I really enjoyed the way Mike played his character. And there was a strange sort of kick out of seeing Gubler in there (considering his role on Criminal Minds).

As for today, just finished Slumdog Millionaire. A 10/10 for it. Everything from music to the neat way the story wrapped up was very cool. The part with the eyes I just could not look at the screen. I liked how much we learned about the kids from watching them when they were at their smallest.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 3, 2010)

The Prince of Egypt - 8/10

Beautiful film.  I shed a couple tears here and there. The soundtrack is also really nice, gives me goose-bumps.


----------



## The Potential (Jul 3, 2010)

I´ll write my comments in these brackets: Go see it first day it comes out at night when tickets are at there highest. Go see it during the day when they are cheaper. Rent it on dvd. Dont go see it at all ever in your life.

The last Airbender: Rent it on dvd...


----------



## Divi (Jul 3, 2010)

Eclipse. 

-10/10 

There were so many times where the special effects were just so messed up, I laughed out loud.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

lol, wonder if I'll see Eclipse.

Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day: F

The hell? This movie sucked! It was poorly structured, poorly paced, the dialogue sucked(95% of it was F-bombs and gay jokes anyway) and even the acting sucked.

The first film is overrated, but it is a decent 90's movie. It represented all that was the 90's(satiring the 80's, ripping off Tarantino and Guy Ritchie). The result was that it was an okay movie. But this was pure shit.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 3, 2010)

Toy Story 3 10/10
One of the few movies where you can go to the movies with the highest expectations and it will far exceed them. Excellent movie and touching to the older generations. It saddened me to see the younger kids seem bored and confused.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2010)

Twilight Eclipse:  7/10.

I'm surprised that I am giving it this high of a rating.  But it was much better than the first two films.  The love story was laughable and the dialogue was cheesy, but I managed to ignore these problems since I expected them and I found that I enjoyed some other aspects of the film.

What I liked:

The Harry Potter Trailer was excellent.

The introductory scene.  Victoria attacks someone in Seattle (I was in Seattle last week)!

The Cullens and the wolves chase Victoria through the forest.

Rosalie's conversation with Bella.  Flashback to human Rosalie.  That was an interesting scene.

Jasper's history was revealed.  Probably the most interesting scene in the entire film.  I almost like his character now.

The final fight.  I haven't seen any good action movies in a while and maybe it shows... I liked the climactic fight despite the lack of blood.  It's amazing, arms and heads get ripped off and there is no blood.  Still thought the action was decent.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

I might see Eclipse tomorrow......What worries me is that it's just going to be "New Moon" except this time they resolve some of the stories........In fact, if thats the case, THEN WHY THE FUCK DID WE NEED NEW MOON!?

Ugh, Twilight gives me headaches.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I will say this......this is the most faithful adaptation of an anime show out there.



It's not really an anime though. 

I was going to go see it this weekend, but I don't know if I want to waste my money on it. Maybe I'll go see the new Twilight instead.


----------



## Chee (Jul 3, 2010)

Save your money for Inception.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2010)

Im aware its not technically anime, but it's so close to it in style that I tend to just lump it in there as well. DO NOT SEE TWILIGHT OVER THE LAST AIRBENDER! DONT GIVE IN TO THE BEAST....even though thats technically what Im about to do.....BUT I MUST CHALLENGE THE BEAST!


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2010)

Nakor said:


> It's not really an anime though.
> 
> I was going to go see it this weekend, but I don't know if I want to waste my money on it. Maybe I'll go see the new Twilight instead.





Chee said:


> Save your money for Inception.



this

but if you must go see a movie this week, go see Toy Story 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Wait, also see "Predators" too! We horror fans need a new champion!


----------



## Nakor (Jul 4, 2010)

Chee said:


> Save your money for Inception.



I'm definitely seeing Inception the weekend it comes out. 



MartialHorror said:


> Im aware its not technically anime, but it's so close to it in style that I tend to just lump it in there as well. DO NOT SEE TWILIGHT OVER THE LAST AIRBENDER! DONT GIVE IN TO THE BEAST....even though thats technically what Im about to do.....BUT I MUST CHALLENGE THE BEAST!



Here's the thing, I've already listened to the audio books for the entire Twilight series..so I know what's going to happen. Rukia's list of positives for the film gave hope that some parts of it might be good(ie Jasper and Rosalie's stories, the harry potter trailer, and the last fight scene). In the book, the end fight scene does seem cool, though that is probably because the rest of the book wasn't good so it stood out a lot. I can use that $8 to get take-out instead of spending it on a movie. I'm torn.



Parallax said:


> this
> 
> but if you must go see a movie this week, go see Toy Story 3



I've seen Toy Story 3 already. It was a fabulous movie



MartialHorror said:


> Wait, also see "Predators" too! We horror fans need a new champion!



I saw the preview for that. Looked real bad to me. At least with the Twilight movie you can make small talk with it since everyone knows about it and has either seen it themselves or knows someone who has. 

I browsed through the other movies out and none are movie theater movies to me. I want to see Cyrus, Solitary Man, Secret in their Eyes, and City Island but I will wait til they come out on netflix to watch them.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 4, 2010)

Watch Cyrus, it's great.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 4, 2010)

Blood Diamond.

5/10

I didn't get wtf was going on


----------



## Nakor (Jul 4, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Watch Cyrus, it's great.



It's playing in a theater that is a 5 minute walk from my apartment. I may go tomorrow morning when it's only $6 since its an AMC theater.


----------



## Level7N00b (Jul 4, 2010)

Eclipse. 4/10

It was actually not that bad, but it wasn't good either.

I quite liked that Jasper and Rosalie got some background and we saw more into their characters.

Bella is still a retarded bitch for dating Edward, even though she c;ear;y has conflicting feelings, as well as simply choosing a bad man.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 4, 2010)

Airbender ... 6/10 (Not familiar with the cartoon.)
Surrogates ... 6.5/10 
Law Abiding Citizen ... 8.5/10 (hated the ending)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Twilight: Eclipse: F

Rukia was wrong.......as always. At times, it's the most interesting Twilight movie. Other times, it's the most boring....Horrible pacing and director David Slade(30 Days of Night, Hard Candy) should be ashamed of himself for saying he would never do a Twilight movie and THEN GOING AROUND AND DOING A TWILIGHT MOVIE!

Anyway, review will be up later today.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 4, 2010)

Finally my PC is fully fucking fixed. 

Prince of Persia: The sands of time 6'5/10

Quite entertaining and flashy production. By far the best film based on a videogame. Not that is a wonderful piece of cinema but it works as what it tries. Nice big budget action packed stuff to spend a mindless two hours. Im glad to see they're doing better in this department. Now I really want to see a truly good film based on some video game but this is a good start.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Twilight: Eclipse: F
> 
> Rukia was wrong.......as always. At times, it's the most interesting Twilight movie. Other times, it's the most boring....Horrible pacing and director David Slade(30 Days of Night, Hard Candy) should be ashamed of himself for saying he would never do a Twilight movie and THEN GOING AROUND AND DOING A TWILIGHT MOVIE!
> 
> Anyway, review will be up later today.



Getting an F from Martial is quite something.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2010)

Indeed.

It rarely happens when theatrical movies(because there is usually something about them that makes them kind of interesting).

The Keeper: D

It takes a bland Steven Seagal movie to wash the taste of Twilight away....


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2010)

The Castle of Cagliostro -  8/10
I fell asleep when I watched it, but I was tired when I first started the movie. I only missed maybe 30 minutes in the middle of it, so my rating could likely go up whenever I re-watch it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2010)

Let The Right One In

10/10


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm trying to find a good action movie to watch but there's like, none  Or I've seen all of em

I miss the Bourne series


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2010)

You people, diss Twilight but pay good money to watch it. 

Jackie Brown
/10


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2010)

Being There

9/10

So glad that I watched it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I quite liked that Jasper and Rosalie got some background and we saw more into their characters.


This.

These scenes alone made this a superior film.

I agree that it's disappointing that the story didn't progress at all this chapter, but I don't think that is a valid reason for deducting points.

If this movie is judged individually against the others two... it comes out on top.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2010)

That doesn't say a whole lot though Rukia.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2010)

Babel - 8/10
Brad Pitt was actually quite good in this. loved the Japanese girls.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 5, 2010)

A-Team 8.5/10


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 6, 2010)

Tory Story 2 10/10
I loved it.


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 6, 2010)

The Last shitbender: 0/10

biggest disappointment in a looooooooooong time


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 6, 2010)

The last 3 movies I've seen are Blood Diamond, The Departed and Shutter Island.

The last 2 definitely are 10/10, Leonardo DiCaprio is such an amazing actor. This guy needs to make more movies, one of the best actors ever.

The Departed was just fucking awesome, and I had to re-watch Shutter Island and look at the plot summary on Wikipedia just to get wtf was going on lol


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 6, 2010)

I Love You Phillip Morris: 8/10 actually a pretty clever movie, I liked how cunning Steve (Jim Carry's character) was.

Invictus: 6.5/10 A good movie, but I admit I fell asleep at one point mostly because during the time I was watching the movie I didn't had a chance to sleep in the last 24 hours D:


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 6, 2010)

Adventure Land - 7/10

Pretty good movie. It took some time for me to stop raging after that slut from Twilight showed her face but once I calmed down it was good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 6, 2010)

I watched the first half of "Gone with the Wind" last night, and I'm going to rate this movie based on the first and second half.


First half - 3/10

What the fuck? After years of hearing about how this is one of the best movies of all time, I guess I was expecting more than 2 hours of boring bullshit centered around a stuck-up fucking manipulative bitch that every scene I hate a little more, with nothing really interesting happening other than all the racist slave scenes. Granted those were decent comedy.

It's basically this:

Scarlett: haha I'm a dumb bitch and I'm gonna use men so Ashley loves me lol

Ashley: fuck off bitch

Rhett: Hey, you're a skeezy bitch but I want to fuck you and I don't mince words lol pull of your pants whore!

Scarlett: I hate you Rhett!! WAHHHHHHHH WAHHHHHHH WAHHHHHHHH

Everyone else: Oh, that Scarlett O'Hara!!!!!


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 6, 2010)

Eclipse. Err... 6.5/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched the first half of "Gone with the Wind" last night, and I'm going to rate this movie based on the first and second half.
> 
> 
> First half - 3/10
> ...



lol, I rented that movie. I've been putting off watching it. Now I'm going to put it off more.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jul 6, 2010)

Zombieland ... 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 6, 2010)

Dracula, Dead and Loving It: C-

lol, I enjoyed it, although it's not one of Mel Brooks better movies.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 6, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I watched the first half of "Gone with the Wind" last night, and I'm going to rate this movie based on the first and second half.
> 
> 
> First half - 3/10
> ...



you're wrong it's a great movie.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 6, 2010)

Defendor 8/10 funny movie woody harralson is funny in it a mentally challenged man trying to be a super hero.

Percy Jackson the lightning thief 7/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 6, 2010)

Manhattan 7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2010)

Gone with the Wind is a classic. Yes its flawed but its a great movie. The ending quote is the greatest thing you'll ever hear, and she deserves it.

Curse of the Golden flower, I don't why the fuck my friend loves this movie so much, I've watched it too many times with him. Seriously hate the movie, yes it has amazing cinematography but the plot is retarded and so is the whole movie.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Curse of the Golden flower, I don't why the fuck my friend loves this movie so much, I've watched it too many times with him. Seriously hate the movie, yes it has amazing cinematography but the plot is retarded and so is the whole movie.



I couldn't even make it through the movie. I got about half way through and just turned it off. My disappointment was magnified because I was hoping for something along the lines of Hero in terms of quality. 

Three Days of the Condor - 7/10
Old Robert Redford spy thriller. Had it's moments but the ending wasn't very satisfying at all because it didn't feel like anything got accomplished. 

PS. I really enjoyed Gone with the Wind. It's certainly not one of the best movies of all time, in my opinion. I'd probably give it an 8/10 at the least.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2010)

Predators is off to a good start at Rottentomatoes, Martial.

It already has more positive reviews than Jonah Hex and The Last Airbender combined.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 7, 2010)

Level7N00b said:


> I quite liked that Jasper and Rosalie got some background and we saw more into their characters.


From what I remember those were the only good things about the book too. Out of curiosity did the movie cut out the scenes of McSparklepants forcing Bella to stay in his house and paying Alice to stand guard? I ask because these are the main examples of him being an abusive douche and I'm wondering if the film makers had the common sense to avoid that with the movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

Rukia: I know! Awesome!

As for Eclipse, I dont remember that scene being there........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 7, 2010)

Parallax said:


> you're wrong it's a great movie.


 No it isn't, it's boring.


I finished the movie last night. The ending scene with Rhett and Scarlett are enough to warrant the film a 5/10 just because it felt so good to see that bitch get served.

Otherwise I just don't get it. It's a long, boring, mostly pointless movie. I don't really care about any of the characters (in fact, you are made to literally hate the main character), the romance in the movie just doesn't exist (I thought that was a selling point for the movie? Maybe I heard wrong.), and I almost just quit watching halfway through the first half because nothing happened.

The only redeeming qualities of this movie other than the ending are Rhett being marginally humorous sometimes, the slaves being kinda funny sometimes, and it's an accurate representation of women as cold, calculating, manipulative bitches that should all be left on a foggy night crying their eyes out while you just don't give a damn.

I'm going to try maybe Casablanca next. If that movie disappoints, well... :taichou


----------



## Adonis (Jul 7, 2010)

Dane Cook: Vicious Circle

0/10

When my dad told me, "Idle hands are the devil's play things" I thought it was just his coy, Christian way of telling me to stop spanking it and go out and get a job. How else but Satan, however, can you explain a rational agent like myself willfully engaging in such sheer masochism as a Dane Cook special out of self-destructive boredom?

I was under this clearly false impression that jokes had to have punchlines. I was amazed how long a proffesional comic could prance around on stage not only apparently holding jokes at such a high ransom that even ticket sales from a sold-out Madison Square garden couldn't buy their release, but also not be funny, once.

You know the deal. Bad observational comedy without a unique perspective. "Edgy" jokes that A) conform wholeheartedly with society thus offending no one and B) wailing on minorites/ being borderline misogynistic. I knew I'd fucked up, however, when a story about a sneezing atheist (who inexplicably believes in reincarnation thus doesn't really fit the mold but whatever) digresses into a "joke" about there being a Windex ghost. He literally says, "What if, when you turned the spray nozzle halfway, a ghost came out of it?" This oasis of comedic genius was properly met with a standing ovation. Like, omigah, what if, like, a ghost did come out, you know? Ergh!

Most damning of all, even moreso than his being a whitewashed corporate shill peddlinging faux-rebellion to equally bland and vapid teens, is that he takes 10s of minutes to finish a single joke. The first half hour is literally Cook talking about crying which he, being the king of neologisms, refers to as "weepitude." 

Cook laughs at his own jokes more than I ever would.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2010)

bah, I hate Dane Cook. I hate his his stand up and especially hate his movies.....and by hate, I mean I dont even bother watching them because they look so bad.....although I did like "Mr. Brooks".....although he's only a supporting character and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 he gets killed...not a total loss.[/spoiler


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2010)

> I'm going to try maybe Casablanca next. If that movie disappoints, well...



Then you're heartless

Lol at Predator reviews. I think reviewers have been far too kind to it, I'll see it on the weekend and decide. Also Inception is making me excited, hope it lives up to the hype.

Still pissed at Last Airbender, fucking M Night.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 7, 2010)

Dead Reckoning - 7/10
I wish there were more classic movies available through netflix streaming.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 7, 2010)

Moon: 9/10 
Still a fucking awesome movie


----------



## Nakor (Jul 8, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen - 7/10
Surprisingly good. There is probably some plot hole in it somewhere, but nothing really jumped out at me. It also flew by for me, which is always a good thing. 

Now I'm going to watch the new harry potter trailer because of the above sig.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

^There's actually a second 'new trailer,' from Germany/the Lego HP game.  It's _mostly_ the same, but with a bit of 'You really don't stand a chance' from the teaser.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

ow, Ebert didnt like Predators.

Ninja Checkmate: D+

There wasnt any ninjas! My next review.

Scream: B

Not as good as I remembered, but still a good movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

> ow, Ebert didnt like Predators.



No surprise there.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2010)

I found Ebert to have lost all his credibility as a critic ever since he gave Kick-Ass one star, but 3.5 for 2012.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah you.. kinda have to take Ebert with a grain of salt.  Sometimes his ratings are wildly varied.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Meh, Ebert has always been a subjective reviewer. He rates based on how the movie effected him.

Nothing wrong with that really, as he tends to make a point of it. I loved Kickass, but could see why he'd hate it. His enthusiasm for 2012 was a bit...extreme, but we all have our super guilty pleasures that no one likes(me and Wolfman, for example).

Either way, as he hates horror films, Im not too bugged that he disliked Predators. If anything, I'd be suspicious if he did like it. I do not want another "Splice" for heavens sake.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 8, 2010)

I blame the fact that Siskel isn't around to balance his opinion.

Anyways:

The Hunchback of Notre Dame (1996), 9.5/10

One word: Hellfire

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRO-M4XyAbM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

> we all have our super guilty pleasures that no one likes(me and Wolfman, for example).



Eh, I watched it recently. It had some flaws but yea, I'd watch it again. I love me some werewolves.


----------



## Koi (Jul 8, 2010)

Wolfman kicked ass, though.  I need to get that on DVD.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2010)

Adonis said:


> Dane Cook: Vicious Circle
> 
> 0/10
> 
> ...



Dane Cook is just painfully unfunny.

He isn't no Dave Chapelle that's for sure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

YAY! IM NOT ALONE! HUGS FOR EVERYBODY!


----------



## Judas (Jul 8, 2010)

The only thing I disagree with is the rating. I would've given a 0.7428/5 stars.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QL-sJNqboRQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 8, 2010)

Que se mueran los feos 6/10

Nice spanish comedy about the hard times to find someone to love when you are an ugly, unfunny, boring, simple man from a little village in the mountains. The cast has some of the best comedians nowadays but also the script is a bit bland and predictable at times. Not bad compared to the horror of tons self-proclaimed spanish "comedies" that I have yet to find the humour in them.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> Wolfman kicked ass, though.  I need to get that on DVD.



I wouldn't get it on DVD, but its good. Not as good as Martial claimed it to be in his review though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> I wouldn't get it on DVD, but its good. Not as good as Martial claimed it to be in his review though.



yeah, I was over enthusiastic. Would probably give it a 3.5/4 stars! And remember, either way, horror fans probably would like it more.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 8, 2010)

Toy Story 3 in 3D - 10/10

I don't really understand why they had it in 3D. Nothing came out at me.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Toreno said:


> Toy Story 3 in 3D - 10/10
> 
> I don't really understand why they had it in 3D. Nothing came out at me.



Its a gimmick to squeeze more money out of you.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Its a gimmick to squeeze more money out of you.



That's what I was thinking after the movie was over. I probably won't do that ever again.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 8, 2010)

Koi said:


> ^There's actually a second 'new trailer,' from Germany/the Lego HP game.  It's _mostly_ the same, but with a bit of 'You really don't stand a chance' from the teaser.



where is this trailer? I'm only finding the official one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2010)

ugh, just occured to me that the last 4 movies I've reviewed are 2 star and worse. Predators best not suck!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 8, 2010)

Doodlebug: 8/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Big Fan 3/10

Stupid.


----------



## Judas (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Big Fan 3/10
> 
> Stupid.



Big Fan?! What the hell is that about?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2010)

> ugh, just occured to me that the last 4 movies I've reviewed are 2 star and worse. Predators best not suck!



It looks pretty much a clone of the first one, so it'll be entertaining at least.


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Jul 8, 2010)

Toy Story 3: 10/10 

SUCH a good conclusion, retained the magic of the other movies and kept my childhood firmly intact


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Big Fan?! What the hell is that about?



Movie about a huge football fan that gets beat up by the football player he idolizes. It's one and a half hours of boring-ness.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Big Fan 3/10
> 
> Stupid.



Shut the fuck up, that movie is great. And the movie isn't so much about him getting beat up, so much as how his team is his life. He has no aspirations or wants beyond seeing his team win, because it's like he is winning.

It's funny and the last act is pretty tense and unnerving.


----------



## Chee (Jul 8, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Shut the fuck up, that movie is great. And the movie isn't so much about him getting beat up, so much as how his team is his life. He has no aspirations or wants beyond seeing his team win, because it's like he is winning.
> 
> It's funny and the last act is pretty tense and unnerving.



Yea, he's a pathetic sports fan. Didn't need one hour and 30 minutes to convey that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 8, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, he's a pathetic sports fan. Didn't need one hour and 30 minutes to convey that.



Did Wendy and Lucy need ninety minutes to convey that she's a aimless vagabond in a apathetic world. No, but it used that time to flesh it out, just like Big Fan does.

Why you claim Wendy and Lucy to be a cinematic masterpiece and dismiss Big Fan even though they do much the same thing is,well...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2010)

Toy Story  10/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Did Wendy and Lucy need ninety minutes to convey that she's a aimless vagabond in a apathetic world. No, but it used that time to flesh it out, just like Big Fan does.
> 
> Why you claim Wendy and Lucy to be a cinematic masterpiece and dismiss Big Fan even though they do much the same thing is,well...



Cause at least I could connect with Wendy. There's was nothing interesting about that dude in Big Fan.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 9, 2010)

Chee said:


> Cause at least I could connect with Wendy. There's was nothing interesting about that dude in Big Fan.



Maybe it's just your disinterest in sports that's coloring your opinion of it, cause I found Patton Oswalt's character to be fascinating. Dude had such trouble communicating with people, that he would have to write down and practice what he would say on air. It being a sports radio station, means the diction isn't very grand, yet he still had problems.So obsessed about his team, he had trouble masturbating because of a Eagles fan making fun of the Giants, how is character not interesting. He's a very flawed, yet three-dimensional character.

Just imagine that he had Batman posters lining his walls, and spent his days at a comic book shop. Would you find that more interesting?

EDIT:
*Clash of Titans(2010)-F*
Well, I think it's kind of between a low "D" and a "F", but I think a "F+" looks kind of stupid. Yeah, not much positive here. The editing feels very choppy, like it's a workprint that's missing shots that hadn't had there color timing corrected yet. There doesn't seem like to be any real plot progression, mostly stuff just kind of happens. Characterization is none existent, and the acting doesn't do much liven up those pieces of cardboard. And the biggest sin of a summer blockbuster, the action scenes are dull and at times confusing. The scene with scorpions being the worst at providing a coherent setpiece; because of the lack of characterization, your left trying to figure out which of the twenty soldiers who all look the same are fighting which of scorpions.

The special effects are also noticeably poor throughout, even relatively basic stuff like making it look like their on a boat out in the ocean. Only the Kraken comes out looking kind of cool, but aside from flailing it's limbs around a bit, doesn't do much.

And what the fuck was the point of showing Calibos' hand mutating?


----------



## Chee (Jul 9, 2010)

> Just imagine that he had Batman posters lining his walls, and spent his days at a comic book shop. Would you find that more interesting?



Probably.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 9, 2010)

Despicable Me: 7.5/10
Not as good as How To Train Your Dragon and Toy Story 3, but its the cutest one and also the only movie I've seen so far to use 3D to its advantage.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 9, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Despicable Me: 7.5/10
> Not as good as How To Train Your Dragon and Toy Story 3, but its the cutest one and also the only movie I've seen so far to use 3D to its advantage.



There have been a ton of commercials on TV about this movie and it really doesn't interest me at all. It feels like one of those movies that doesn't really have a plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2010)

Predators: B-

Fun, but not very scary.......


----------



## Toreno (Jul 9, 2010)

Predators 7/10

Good, but the Predators were weak compared to the past Predators.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2010)

I heard that Avatar is being re-released after apparently people have been hounding James Cameron for more of Pandora, its already on DVD you twits

Fuck them all.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2010)

Predators:  7.5/10.

It was entertaining.  Anyone that sees this movie should know what they are in store for.  I think Martial's score is about right.  But I think he deducted points because it's not a horror film.  Unfair criticism from him... not the first time he has done it either.  Predators never pretended to be a horror film.  It was foolish to go into it expecting it to be so.

Brody impressed me in this movie.  I didn't know he could pull off this sort of role.

Lawrence Fishburne disappointed me.  I thought he was going to be some amazing badass, but he basically had an incredibly tiny insignificant role.

Rodriguez did a good job though.  He made an entertaining movie.  -shrug-

On another note... that Machete trailer looks really bizarre.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

Despicable Me 7/10

I agree with Ema, although not on the 3D part because I'm boycotting that gimmick like the plague, but yea, it was a cute and decent movie although not as good as Toy Story 3 and How to Train Your Dragon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Predators:  7.5/10.
> 
> It was entertaining.  Anyone that sees this movie should know what they are in store for.  I think Martial's score is about right.  But I think he deducted points because it's not a horror film.  Unfair criticism from him... not the first time he has done it either.  Predators never pretended to be a horror film.  It was foolish to go into it expecting it to be so.
> 
> ...



Rodriguez didnt direct it.

Anyway, remember that the first Predator was an action-horror. I expected that again, but got more of an action with a hint of horror. 

I didnt take away that many points for it though, as it was a good action film. Review should be up soon.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 10, 2010)

The crazies 5/10

Average horror-thriller movie. It starts quite promisingly with a nice pace and location but progrssively it turns into an already seen slasher,zombie-alike flick. Its watchable, sure, but nothing outstanding or that you havent see 1000 times already, some of those quite better. Im talking about the new version, btw. :/


----------



## Nakor (Jul 10, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle - 9/10
Another masterpiece by miyazaki.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Rodriguez didnt direct it.


Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing a different name during the credits.  Odd choice of music during the credits too, don't you think?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2010)

> Anyway, remember that the first Predator was an action-horror. I expected that again, but got more of an action with a hint of horror.



Yeah but MH it was a horror in the sense that there was a mystery around the creature, they can't exactly mimic it in the same regard since it everyone knows what a Perdator looks like and what it can do. 

Anyway it was an okay movie, what I expected, but not much else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Now that you mention it, I do remember seeing a different name during the credits.  Odd choice of music during the credits too, don't you think?



Yeah, that music did throw me off. The guy who directed it was the dude who did "Armored". For a long time, I thought the guy who did "The Descent" was still attached to it.....shame. 

I hate how big name directors act as producers but then their name gets whored all over the movie, often confusing people as to who directed it. It gives the impression that the director is in a slump and is afraid to take the blame for another flop. Because if the movie flops, he can blame the director. If its a hit, people will praise Rodriguez. 

The Wachowski's have done it twice now(V for Vendetta, which despite not being directed by them, it seems that people often think they were the directors there and Ninja Assasssin, which despite their name being whored, its failure is blamed on the director).

Spielberg does it all the time. Michael Bay does it even more. It's annoying!



> Yeah but MH it was a horror in the sense that there was a mystery around the creature, they can't exactly mimic it in the same regard since it everyone knows what a Perdator looks like and what it can do.



Predator 2 managed to be scarier than this one and that just wasnt a good movie. I dont expect it to mimic it, but all they have to do is pace it out a little bit more, build suspense, build atmosphere(you never even see the Preds skinning any of the protagonists) and build terror.

Imo, the jungle setting was a mistake. Draws too many similarities with the original while not being as good. 

In a horror-action hybrid franchise, I would prefer it if movies stick to that tone. Consider this, "Aliens" did it for "Alien". "Alien" is the scarier movie, but "Aliens" isnt far off. Many people even prefer it to the original. So "Predators" doesnt have an excuse.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2010)

Public Enemy 8/10 like the movie depp did a good job as dilinger and bale was okay


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2010)

Blazing Saddles: B

Another Mel Brooks comedy, and one of his best ones. There are some lame and annoying jokes, and the 4th wall crumbling ending pisses me off to no end, but it does have some great comical moments and the two leads have awesome chemistry.

But what I like about this, and all the spoofs back in the day, is that they would occasionally reflect what made what it being spoofed so good. "Spaceballs" has a few moments of superb, awe inducing effects, "Dracula Dead and Loving it" had a few moments of chilling atmosphere and this has the rousing soul of the west(the score was perfect). "Young Frankenstein" is still his best movie, but this was good too. 

Nowadays, spoofs tend to be cheap laughs, and that is me at my most generous.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine 5/10

I didn't laugh all that much. And the "ghost" mechanic dude was kinda pointless.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 10, 2010)

Chee said:


> Hot Tub Time Machine 5/10
> 
> I didn't laugh all that much. And the "ghost" mechanic dude was kinda pointless.



I laughed more than you. I thought the references to red dawn were hilarious as was the running joke concerning the bellhop. the bathroom scene after the bet was also very funny. yes, his purpose was so chevy chase could be in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Jul 10, 2010)

Yea, I did like the bellhop running joke.


----------



## Koi (Jul 11, 2010)

So I watched about an hour of _Titanic_ at the gym today and.. god damn do I not get the hype over this movie.  I know I saw it when it came out and even then I think I felt the same.  Yeah it's a nice movie, but.. it's not like we've never heard the story.  Except that we have, but this time _we know the ending_.  I don't see how people saw this movie over and over when it was in the cinema. (My boyfriend's mom says she saw it ~thirteen times~, and the says it proudly.  Ugh Idk)  Meh, I dunno.  I do love Leonardo DiCaprio in like everything though.

OH btw the line "I SEE YOU" is in the fucking movie.  Jack said it and I literally groaned.  I must have looked/sounded like an idiot.  It's quick, and pretty inconsequential, but.. god, James Cameron, _you would._


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2010)

The "I see you" was in Titanic? Oh my gawd.


----------



## Koi (Jul 11, 2010)

It is. D8  In the beginning (relatively) when Rose is looking through Jack's portfolio on the deck.  He says it really quick and it doesn't really have any bearing on anything else but I was still just like.. really? /eyeroll


edit- ty imdb
Rose: You have a gift Jack, you do. You see people. 
Jack: I see you. 
Rose: And? 
Jack: You wouldn't have jumped.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2010)

*Bronson-C-*
Decided to give it another go, and while I liked it a bit more this time, it's still not that great. The first act is the most interesting and the best, even if it can be a bit muddled in its own stylishness. The second and third acts are just a drag though. The second has a few flashes of brillance, like when Bronson is fighting for money, but the whole romance sub-plot kind of sucks. The third act has pretty good scene where he takes a hostage, but then it goes and repeats the same scenario less impressively for the climax.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 11, 2010)

*Predators*

People like this? Seriously? It's almost as bad as Alien vs Predator.

Shitty dialogues, poor character dynamics, terrible pacing especially at the beginning, lame story that doesn't make much sense and full of plotholes and convenient plot devices... it's an insult to the original Predator.

Sharing an auditorium with a bunch of people that laughed their heads off every time the word "fuck" or "rape" or "bitch" came up didn't help either. It's pathetic. 

4.5/10


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 11, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Predators*
> 
> as bad as Alien vs Predator.


get out        .


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2010)

Its not as terrible as AVP, but I didn't like it very much either. Pointless would be the word I would use.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2010)

2012: C+

Roland Emmerich seems to be trying to make "The Day After Tomorrow" again, and I do think it's the better movie. The special effects are great 95% of the time. The acting is good. At times, the movie is very emotional and it almost teared me up at times. But why is my rating not that high? It focused on the wrong people. The main family was the only group I did not care about. They were annoying, cliched, I hated their comical glances that were unrealistic(Cusack knocking down the husbands car into the ravine and both glancing at eachother) and I hate bitchy kids in movies. SPANK THEM!

I felt for the minor characters, like the President, that black guy whose name I can never pronounce or remember, his Father and even that old guy who's enstranged from his son. Why couldnt any of them be the main characters?

Emmerich almost reaches genius, but instead he delivers mediocre.

Also,

W Django: C+

Not sure if I should review it. I like reviewing spaghetti westerns but I feel like I'm getting off track from what I'm supposed to be reviewing(horror, martial arts). I should probably make another page for this, but as much as I like to make Chee work, I'm not sure if its necessary.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> that black guy whose name I can never pronounce or remember,



Just call him Chewie.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 12, 2010)

_The Crazies_- 6.5/10

Was predictable at some parts, but all in all, was a decent watch.


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2010)

The Little Mermaid 7/10

Eh, yea, decent.


----------



## PandaBot (Jul 12, 2010)

Forgetting sarah marshall 8.5/10 one of the best comedies ever


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 12, 2010)

Kick-Ass 7/10

Pretty funny and surprisingly violent film. Its some sort of U-turn of the superhero movies done in a more than decent way. The plot was interesting although it becomes a bit "unreal" which ironically is something the movie tries to criticise about the superhero stories but anyways nothing enough to keep your attention away. I liked he cast, the music and action scenes were pretty nice, specially that amazing Hit Girl blowin shit up and I also was surprised by the hardcore level of violence. Wasnt expecting it. All in all a recommended one for fans of comics or action movies.


----------



## Velocity (Jul 12, 2010)

*Repo Men* - 8

I love Repo! The Genetic Opera. When I first heard about it, thanks to Repo Men no less, I downloaded it purely out of curiosity. Now it sits in my Bluray collection. Then I remembered that Repo Men had come out and I decided to download it, intent on watching a film that takes the same premise but turns it into an action film instead of a musical.

I don't see what all the complaining is about. Jude Law plays his role excellently, as does Forest Whitaker. The story itself is well-paced, if a little easy to predict. Anyone who complains about the gore evidently hasn't seen Repo!, which also shares the same style. But shouldn't that be expected for films based around the concept of organ repossessions? I mean, it'd look cheesy if they were going around taking organs off-screen all the time. Oh, and that ending was awesome.

What I loved the most about the film, however, was that there was no actual bad guy. No corporate coverups, no angsty antagonists, just one man trying to get himself and the woman he loves out of the country. That's extremely refreshing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2010)

ugh, hated Repo Men.

For a Few Dollars More: A-

I liked it more now then I did when I first saw it. In fact, I now would say it's equal or superior to Fistful of Dollars. I just love watching Sergio Leone movies. Imo, along with Orson Welles, he is one of the biggest 'what could've been's' out there. The difference however is that Leone could always get financing, even when his movies were flops(his last 3 movies were financial disasters). I presume this is because so many accomplished stars wanted to work with him(Charles Bronson, Henry Fonda, James Coburn, Robert De Niro, etc). I just think that Leone got a bit too pretentious and he should've mixed some "fun" films(like this) with his bigger, arty films(although they were great too).

The acting in this movie is awesome. Clint Eastwood doesn't have a whole lot to do but look awesome(I can understand why he stopped appearing in Leone's movies, because he had less and less to do each film), but he just seemed like the perfect match for Leone's visual style. Just his glances and looks perfectly go with it.

Lee Van Cleef shows some superb acting near the end(when it looks like he's going to die; perfect unspoken emotions). But the best had to be the underrated Gian Maria Volonte. In "Fistful" he was intense and menacing. Here, he's given more to do and comes across as intense, menacing and tortured. He adds a dash of humanity to the role and as I always like to say: When your villains are more human, it often makes them more monstrous. 

So I was glad I rewatched this one. Great stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

The Road - 6/10

It was kind of interesting, I guess, but it didn't really do it for me.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2010)

> Forgetting sarah marshall 8.5/10 one of the best comedies *ever*



Shirley you can't be serious.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 12, 2010)

The Scorpion King 7.5/10 

reallly good fighting scene and bad ass assassin skillz, but ending was predictable and a lot unnecessary shirtless men....


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 12, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Shirley you can't be serious.



I wouldn't say its one of the best ever, but it is a damn funny movie. Definitely one of my favorite comedies post 2000



Koi said:


> So I watched about an hour of *Titanic *at *the gym* today and..





Not what i'd consider a gym movie....


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Road - 6/10
> 
> It was kind of interesting, I guess, but it didn't really do it for me.



The book was way better than the movie.

Movie was about a 7 for me.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 13, 2010)

The secret of Kells 7/10

Pretty nice animation movie from Ireland who got a well derserved nom in the last Oscar ceremony. It tells the story of the creation of the Book of Kells, Ireland's finest piece of art and while the story is kinda simple most of times the animation hugely makes up for it.

This movie is a pleasure for the eyes. They kept all the Insular style (the same as the original book) to make the movie and is quite awesome. You find all kind of details that you can see in a church, in basilicas, paintings, etc with the distinctiveness of the medieval era, including even the lack of perspective. Add to this some irish folklore (magic woods, fairies, spirits) and you have a very creative and peculiar little movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jul 13, 2010)

Training Day: 8.5/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 13, 2010)

(500) Days of Summer

I'm not sure how I missed this film before. I really liked it. 

7/10


----------



## Sunako (Jul 13, 2010)

If Only - 8/10

I really liked it.


----------



## Disturbia (Jul 13, 2010)

*Batman: Under the Red Hood - 10/10*

Great casting, great fight scenes, dark story. Probably second best animated movie after MotP. A lot of characters appeared which I personally thought to be a big plus. Every time John Dimaggio's Joker came on screen I was like 'Fuck Yeah Awesome Time!'


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

Creation 7/10

I read reviews about this movie on RT and most of the critics hated it. It is a bit soap operaish at time, but unlike soap operas this movie is actually pretty good.

Some points where taken away from the score because I didn't like how they put his dead daughter in there as if he was schizophrenic.

Oh, and Paul Bettany as Darwin was FOOKIN' HOT.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 13, 2010)

Batman: Under the Red Hood- 10000000/10 

I'm satisfied for the day


----------



## Zeropark (Jul 13, 2010)

Shutter Island 9/10

My mind.......


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 13, 2010)

How did you guys see the new Batman film? Was it leaked?


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2010)

We're DC employees, we get to see the movies earlier.

Batman Under the Red Hood - JOKER FUCK YES/10


----------



## Tomasu H. (Jul 13, 2010)

Saw three movies:

_The Last Airbender_ *2/10*
_Predators_ *8/10*
_Despicable Me_ *5/10*


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2010)

Batman Under the Red Hood 9/10 good movie joker was awesome and dean did well as red hood


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 13, 2010)

Disturbia said:


> *Batman: Under the Red Hood - 10/10*
> ...
> Every time John Dimaggio's Joker came on screen I was like 'Fuck Yeah Awesome Time!'


I saw a clip, not diggin' the voice. Sometimes he sounds just like Mark Hammil's lower range, other times I'm expecting him to yell "ANYA! THEY'RE SINKING CITIES WITH A GIANT WORM!"

[YOUTUBE]xz3nWY_fegw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 13, 2010)

The Last Airbender 1.5/10
Predators 9/10
Percy jackson 8/10
Elcipes 3/10 (only thing that save it was the fight at the end)


----------



## Misha-San (Jul 13, 2010)

Despicable Me 8/10


----------



## Vanthebaron (Jul 13, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> The Last Airbender 1.5/10
> Predators 9/10
> Percy jackson 8/10
> Elcipes 3/10 (only thing that save it was the fight at the end)



I did a review of the last one here

Saiyan Island Forums

And am I the only one that loved Ms. Dawson as the wife of hades in percy Jackson. And hades cracked me up. All gods should be played by British actors.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 14, 2010)

2046 - 8/10
Another great Wong Kar Wai film. Sequel to In the Mood for Love. I have yet to watch a bad movie from him.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

Under the Red Hood: awesome out of win

best animated Batman flick I've seen since I dunno how long and much better than any other DC animated stuff out there.

perfect voice for Hood, although i prefer Hamill as Batman; sorry, Hamil simply cannot be topped in terms of sheer insanity. DiMaggio did well though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

> although i prefer Hamill as Batman; sorry, Hamil simply cannot be topped in terms of sheer insanity.



Hamill was the voice actor for the Joker.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Hamill was the voice actor for the Joker.



/hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


i was thinking Batman; the animated series

but my point stands; Hamil = the BEST joker voice EVER. Shit, they even brought him in to do Joker Beyond


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Didn't he do the voice of the Joker in the video game too?


----------



## Roy (Jul 14, 2010)

yup          .


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Didn't he do the voice of the Joker in the video game too?



i think so...

but in a way I'm glad they didn't use Hamill...I wouldn't of liked it as much if his joker got beat up like DiMaggio 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kU34BQveuo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VT-LJW1Haeo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 14, 2010)

Chee said:


> Didn't he do the voice of the Joker in the video game too?



He said Arkham Asylum 2 will be his last time in the role.


----------



## Chee (Jul 14, 2010)

Der Weisse Band 3/10

I wanted to like it. I wanted to love it. So freakin' much. It looked so interesting when I saw it was certified fresh on RT and was nominated for best foreign film.

I hated it.

The synopsis from RT:



> Strange events happen at a rural school in the north of Germany during the year 1913, which seem to be ritual punishment. Does this affect the school...  Strange events happen at a rural school in the north of Germany during the year 1913, which seem to be ritual punishment. Does this affect the school system, and how does the school have an influence on fascism?



Wut. I would've never gotten that from the movie.

It doesn't happen at a school. First attack is at a dude's house. The second in a barn. The third in the fucking forest.
Ritual punishment? How the hell is it a ritual? The first victim was a 40+ year old man. Second victim was a rich boy. Third victim was a mentally challenged kid. I see no pattern here that's anything close to "ritual."
Affect the school? Most of the scenes weren't even _at_ the school. The only scene at the school that was anything close to major was when the dad was yelling at his daughter and she collapsed on the ground...which resulted in a bird's death. Nope, still not a ritual yet.

Unless RT has a bull shit synopsis or I'm just pissed off at this bull crap art house movie. I think I'm pissed off at it because its by the Funny Games director. That movie was stupid too.
Slow moving torture scenes with dull characters =/= art.

Nobody go and tell me this movie was 2 and a half hours of "omg so intelluctual!" symbolism. Fuck that shit.

3 points because the movie was beautiful and the actors were decent.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

Starship troopers 3: Marauders

if you thought the first one was bad...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2010)

LMAO.  I saw that Starship Troopers film.  They had like robotic suits that made them more powerful.  Who came up with that shit?  

Anyways, I am surprised that they are remaking Let The Right One In.  The trailer is out and it does look decent.  It also has Hit Girl from Kick-Ass in it.  So that always helps.  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjavOLdPk1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 14, 2010)

Gekijoban Naruto Shippuuden: Hi no Ishi wo tsugumono 5/10

Third Shippuuden movie and so far the worst of all Naruto movies. They tend to be a rehash of the manga-anime themes with more or less interesting fillains but in this one is basically unbearable. All the Will of Fire stuff we have read and watch a thousand times is repeated over and over in this movie without any kind of shame and the bad guys are also the worst of the movies. I give it a 5 cause Im a tard, the animation is not half bad and Gaara appears.


----------



## Didi (Jul 14, 2010)

I watched 3 movies today:
-Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog
Fucking awesome, musical tragicomedy about a supervillain. Great cast and great songs. Plus I love these kind of things. 10/10

-Kick-Ass
Great movie. They took an interesting concept and worked it out really well. Plus the little girl being a killing machine is awesome. 9/10

-Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Really beautiful movie. Very different from the usual lovestory. It's really special. Only downside is the first 17 minutes of the movie, they're not that interesting but that's part of the build-up I guess. 9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

Remaking Let the Right One In is about as retarded as remaking "Near Dark". 

Both are too similar to Twilight(except they're darker, and better. Hell, I dont even like Let the Right One In and I think its vastly superior than all the Twilight movies)


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 14, 2010)

there you go again saying crazy shit...

how the hell are they similar to Twilight?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> there you go again saying crazy shit...
> 
> how the hell are they similar to Twilight?



Both are about humans, unhappy with their lives, finding companionship with a vampire, who is too not very happy. It leads to a love story, blah, blah.

Just wait for the reviews. People are going to call "Let Me In" a rip-off/knock-off/strongly inspired by movie of Twilight. Even though most likely it's not the case.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

> Just wait for the reviews. People are going to call "Let Me In" a rip-off/knock-off/strongly inspired by movie of Twilight. Even though most likely it's not the case.



Let the right one in as nothing to do with Twilight at all whatsoever.



> Both are about humans, unhappy with their lives, finding companionship with a vampire, who is too not very happy. It leads to a love story, blah, blah.



Let the right one in much more human than the trashy fanfic that is Twilight.

Boogie Nights 7/10

Not as great as I remember.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2010)

ugh, people, read my posts before you comment.

LTROI does have nothing to do with Twilight. That doesnt mean there won't be similarities. Both have identical premises, and people will think that it was made to cash in on the Twilight craze..........which actually, "Let Me In" was probably made due to the Twilight craze(sort of like all those J-Horror remakes were made due to the Rings success). 

It has nothing to do with the films quality, or pretentious comments like "LTROI" is more human than Twilight(which doesn't say much, and I actually dont think it was much better in that regard). The fact is, both films will draw a lot of similarities. Your fanboyism wont stop that. 

Hell, Ive even heard people here say it's "Twilight for adults".


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2010)

> Hell, Ive even heard people here say it's "Twilight for adults".



Meh people come up with silly stuff to sell the film.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> He said Arkham Asylum 2 will be his last time in the role.



he had said AA part one was gonna be the last time he would do the joker voice but he ended up doing the voice for AA 2. if they offer him more money he would don the voice again.

American Me 8/10


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 14, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine Of The Spotless Mind: 8/10
A good movie but I like the Truman Show better


----------



## Roy (Jul 15, 2010)

Inception: A+

What you see in the trailer is absolutely nothing compared to the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

Wall Street: B+

Very well written and acted, but the directing was over-the-top at times. Or maybe it was the editing. I thought that the cinematography was great though. My issue with the direction is that some scenes would be overdirected. Like the camera would focus on a character, then we would see another shot of a wall or something, and we'd think its a new scene. But the camera would move down and we'd see its the same scene....very over directed.

But it was pretty awesome. Looking forward to the sequel.

Scream 2: B+

I liked it more than the first one, actually.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Despicable Me: 9/10

Overall it is not in the same league as Pixar, however, it is a charming movie overall filled with excellent character design and laughs for all ages.  The humor is well-done; Carell does a great job in the movie.  Despite the laughs, the movie is meaningful.  I throughly enjoyed it from start to end.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2010)

Code Name: The Cleaner 

starring Cedric the Entertainer (lolwhat)

lol/10


Surrogates  

3/10


----------



## Seraphyna (Jul 15, 2010)

Despicable Me. 9/10. Heart-warming and cute fluffyness.  Got me all teared up in the cinema twice. (emotional me )


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 15, 2010)

Lolita by Adrian Lyne

9/10


----------



## Dylan (Jul 15, 2010)

School of Rock

An old film that I haven't seen in ages.
Rating: 8/10


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 15, 2010)

The sorcerer's apprentice. 7.5/10

Typical awkward late teen / young adult male finds out he has a special destiny and meets / eventually gets the girl story.

The effects were nice, though.


----------



## Vanity (Jul 15, 2010)

Despicable Me: 10/10

I thought this movie was well done, and also original. There aren't many stories out there that revolve around a villain or a villain being shown having the ability to change.

It teaches a good story and was enjoyable at the same time. I couldn't find anything wrong with the movie that would make me lower it's ranking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2010)

Inception: F

OH MY GOD THIS MOVIE SUCKED, I especially hated it when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I started trolling. lol, this is probably getting kind of old, isn't it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2010)

MH you troll. Scared me there


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Inception: F
> 
> OH MY GOD THIS MOVIE SUCKED, I especially hated it when
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Oh _*Marital*_, you so funny and original...except not.


----------



## Kagekatsu (Jul 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Inception: F
> 
> OH MY GOD THIS MOVIE SUCKED, I especially hated it when
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Be thankful Chee is not around to see this.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Das Experiment: 9/10 
A very interesting psychological thriller, kind of slow in the beginning but it gets better when the actual experiment starts


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2010)

*Money No Enough*

A satirical movie from Singapore. The language used is a mix of Mandarin, Singlish, Hokkien and Cantonese. Quite hilarious. No doubt, better than its sequel.

7.6/10


*Running Out of Time*

A caper film starring Andy Lau and Lau Ching Wan. Directed by Johnnie To, who also directed Election and Mad Detective among others. It's pretty fun to watch. Yoyo Mung had a cameo role in it and her natural beauty was stunning. :3

8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2010)

Saw inception tonight. It was really good. Little long, but still great.


----------



## Sillay (Jul 16, 2010)

Eclipse. 1/10. The actors still suck, the effects are still crappy, and the movie is still based on the book Eclipse, which dooms it to crappiness anyway. And I really don't need to sum it up. Nothing happens, except Bella almost dies. But I still consider it an okay nine dollars spent, considering I spent the whole time mocking it anyway. Though I laughed at the most impromptu moments.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Oh _*Marital*_, you so funny and original...except not.



Psh, about as funny and original as the whole Marital joke thing...except not.

Well, Im seeing Inception at 1:30 tomorrow. If I dislike it, and by dislike I mean if I like it(I only want to love it), I'm going to rape all of you fans who worship it.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Inception 10/10

WHAT THE FUCK ARE PEOPLE SAYING? THIS MOVIE WAS NOT COMPLEX AT ALL.
Man, I was half-tired and I could follow this movie easily. So all those critics saying that it was confusing, fuck them. It was as straight forward as The Dark Knight was.

The ending was: WHY NOLAN. WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT!? CRUEL. SO CRUEL.

The expositions scenes that everyone was complaining about wasn't even noticable to me. It was normal development of the story. So, critics, shut the fuck up again.

Emotionless? Oh jeez. The part where 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Marion jumps off the ledge and Leo is like  NOOOOO


 WAS TEAR WORTHY MAN. 

Critics, bah. All the shit they were complaining about and making it seem like those things made the movie the worst movie since Transformers 2 is bull shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Er, even most complaining it was complex liked it......so the Transformers 2 comparison is flawed.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Well, I'm mostly complaining about the morons that gave it a negative review.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes Man(g) - 6/10

Not a bad movie, had some decent funny parts. Not a great movie, either. A decent romantic comedy, with more emphasis on comedy. Maybe 6/10 is too generous. I'm bumping it down to 5/10.


----------



## Tyrion (Jul 16, 2010)

The A - Team

Loved it, 9/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2010)

Up in the Air  8/10


What a pleasant surprise this was.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Inception: 11/10
Just because I can


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Inception: 12/10
> Just because I can



Yea, because you can do anything in a dream. I'm such an awesome architect that I can change your score from 11/10 to 12/10 cause I'm just that good.


----------



## Judas (Jul 16, 2010)

Inception 12/10

I can now forgive myself for watching Twilight:Eclipse. God bless you Nolan!


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> Inception 13/10



I'm the better architect


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I'm a terrible architect



Don't think about elephants.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

stfu. before I extract you both. 


:ho


----------



## Judas (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> Don't think about elephants.



Don't forget your totem.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> stfu. before I extract you both.
> 
> 
> :ho



Bitch, I'll incept your mind.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Um hello, #1 extractor here 



Chee said:


> I hate Christopher Nolan. I think his movies are made out of shit.



Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Non, Je Ne Regrette Rien



You want me to kick you? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll kick you like Ariadne kicked Fischer. OFF A BUILDING. FOOK YEA.


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> Bitch, I'll incept your mind.


You just told me what you were gonna do. My subconscious is gonna rape you. :ho


Ema Skye said:


> Um hello, #1 extractor here


hello 


Chee said:


> You want me to kick you?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



She pushed him off.


----------



## Judas (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Leo: NOOOOOOOOO, Jesus Christ!

Me: Damn got soda in my eyes.


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Your subconscious will be too focused on Conan O'Brien. Incepting your mind will be easy. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I almost bawwwwed when Mal jumped off the ledge.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> You want me to kick you?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Do you want me to shoot you like how Mal shot Fischer? 

Wow, poor Fischer got abuse a lot in this movie didn't he?


----------



## Roy (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> Your subconscious will be too focused on Conan O'Brien. Incepting your mind will be easy.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



uhhh no. Conan O'Brien warriors? I'm an extractor. My mind has been trained to defend itself. Conan O'Brien is when I do my "experiments'


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> I love Jay Leno and his manly chin



                 .


----------



## Judas (Jul 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dammit Cobb! Just had to insert an idea!


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Conan O'Brien is an asslicker. I don't know why anybody would like that red haired freak.



I'm an extractor too and your Conan O'Brien warriors are nothing. What are they going to do? Throw Conan O'Brien t-shirts at me?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

I think I inserted a better idea to Roy's head


----------



## Chee (Jul 16, 2010)

lol, now he's a Jay Leno loving Conan O'Brien hating #3 best extractor.

I'm #1. Ema is #2.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 16, 2010)

Chee said:


> lol, now he's a Jay Leno loving Conan O'Brien hating #3 best extractor.
> 
> I'm #2. Ema is #1.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2010)

Inception: A

Well, loved it. Not as good as Memento, but better than TDK. 

It wasn't really confusing, but I guess it would be if you went in expecting not to use your brain like your usual summer movie....or you had to pee during the wrong spot. Working on review now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2010)

Inception:  7/10.  It crumbled under the weight of my expectations.  I went in hoping to find a movie that would save the entire summer.  And Inception just wasn't good enough.  I thought it was one of Nolan's weakest films... it might have been better than Insomnia.

Cold, calculating, robotic.  Nolan's greatest criticism continues.  Is the man human?  Why do all of his films lack emotion?  The actors did a fine job, but I didn't care about any of the characters in the movie.  Even Ellen Page's character turned out to be unsympathetic.  More laughs would have also been nice.

My problems with the film are really nit-picky.  But we have been talking about this movie for 6 months.  I wanted something better.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 16, 2010)

Anamorph: 7/10.

Very entertaining.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2010)

Funny People 9/10 i like this movie a lot and was very funny one of the best movies adam sandler in a while.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Jul 17, 2010)

Inception: 10/10

I don't give that score lightly. The directing, masterful and visionary. The acting, top notch. The music, awesome. The ending, fucking sublime. The cast, just read the names. This movie blew my fucking mind.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2010)

> Cold, calculating, robotic. Nolan's greatest criticism continues. Is the man human? Why do all of his films lack emotion? The actors did a fine job, but I didn't care about any of the characters in the movie. Even Ellen Page's character turned out to be unsympathetic. More laughs would have also been nice.





*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno, the scene where Mal is so deluded into thinking that her life is a dream and ended up killing herself was pretty damn emotional. 

And also the ending scene where Dom stops caring about the top to be with his kids. Subconsciously he doesn't really care if it falls over or keeps spinning, he is happy and he has moved on from his dead wife.

These characters do have emotion. It's just that you feel unconnected to the characters, like you said.

I found myself in the opposite position for Cobb and Mal. The scene where he finally lets go of her kind of made me tear up. Then again, I am a sucker for those types of scenes, but whatever.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 17, 2010)

*Valentine's Day - 7/10*

Pretty good movie overall. A lot of good actors and actresses. Worth watching.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 17, 2010)

Inception: 10/10

Quite simply, I loved this movie. It was well-directed, and all of the acting was superb. All of the special effects were awe-inspiring and epic, while simultaneously adding something different to the movie that I can't really put my finger on. The story, although based around a concept not entirely new, was well executed in a manner that it felt refreshing and intriguing. At no point in the entire two and a half hours did I feel remotely turned off or disinterested. While many criticize the movie for lacking emotions behind many of the characters, I disagree. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Many of the scenes involving Cobb and his wife, especially the scene where she kills herself, are quite powerful and provide a strong emotional background to Cobb's character.


 I do feel that the driving force behind the other characters besides Cobb should be fleshed out a little more, although the movie does make it relatively clear that they are being paid very generously. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Saito remains a mysterious character and I would have liked to have seen more about his motivations; however, I think a lot of his purpose is to be an enigma with lots of different possibilities. 


 In the end I think one of the most important qualities of this movie is the effect it has on the audience. Quite honestly, I can't stop thinking about this movie. There are so many different possibilities it can go in, it's impossible for me to figure out exactly what happened. There's no way that anyone besides Nolan can be certain of what happened. It's a movie that while not necessarily confusing, does have a rather open-ended conclusion that inspires you to return to see it again just to make sure you caught everything in order to better refine your final analysis. This is a great movie, and even if you don't enjoy it as much as I did, I would still strongly recommend it due to it being a visually and intellectually stimulating film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

Inception is surprisingly a lot like "Shutter Island", imo, except a bit better.

Daybreakers: A-

I dont really understand why I love this movie. It has a generic, cliched story, and while it's visuals are cool, I've seen better. But something about it entertains the hell out of me, and it has one of the greatest bloodbathe finales ever. 

Shame it underperformed at the BO.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2010)

I like Daybreakers as well.  I thought it had a lot of unique ideas.  The vampire thing has been done to death, but Daybreakers had some original concepts to explore and it worked for me.  I'm not a fan of Ethan Hawke, but I thought he was decent in his role.

Marion Cotillard.  She didn't really have all that much screen time, but I thought she was great.  If Nolan is going to have a female villain in the next Batman... I would love it if he went with her.


----------



## Ashiya (Jul 17, 2010)

Inception 10/10

It has been a while since a movie borne of an idea like this has rocked my world. Loved the concept, visuals, storytelling, editing and the cast were just stellar. 

It was revelatory, the dream within a dream concept was simply ingenious. And the score was moving and haunting, giving the film great emotional texture.


----------



## Chee (Jul 17, 2010)

Yea, I did notice some similarities between Inception and Shutter Island.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The major one being that his wife went a little coo-coo in the head.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 17, 2010)

The last station 6/10

Interesting german film about the last year of life of Tolstoi and his hate/love relationship with his wife. Also appears all his environment, disciples and followers. Acting is strong, totally deserved Oscar noms for Hellen Mirren and Christopher Plummer and the plot and dialogues are also good. But it tends to focus from time to time in the less appealing characters or situations, specially in the mid of the picture. It starts nice and it end wells but there are some parts in betwwen that are a bit bland, not to ruin the movie anyways.


----------



## hashishi (Jul 17, 2010)

Wristcutters A Love Story 9/10


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fucking Inception/10. 

Christopher Nolan never ceases to amaze me, I don't think he has ever made a bad movie. It's not even possible I think. That guy was probably racking up Oscar Awards with his hand-held camera back in the day.

Like always, I go into his movies expecting to think and like always he delivers.

Ariadne FTW! And Dom Cobb :ho

Also why are you guys complaining about the critics? On Yahoo.com  based on the top 11 critics the average was a B+. 

A B+ by critics means a movie is really a A+


----------



## Nakor (Jul 17, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes: Terror By Night - 8/10
Basil Rathbone plays a good Sherlock Holmes. Though I'm not too fond of Watson.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, that Watson sucked. I dont think Watson was played well until........Andre Morrell.

Undisputed 2: Last Man Standing- B-

C+ or B-......I almost feel like I'm being too harsh by giving it a C+, but too kind to give it a C-. But for a direct-to-DVD sequel to a movie no one remembers, it turned out pretty well(even better than the original, actually). 

My next review.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2010)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice:  7.5/10.


----------



## Booyal (Jul 17, 2010)

Knight and Day: 4-5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 18, 2010)

Sherlock Holmes: The Woman In Green - 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2010)

*High Noon (1952)*

Such simple premise, and yet it said so much about humans. Definitely a timeless classic.

9.3/10


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 18, 2010)

Despicable Me 4/5


----------



## Nakor (Jul 18, 2010)

Sherlock Holmesressed to Kill - 8/10
I'm now convinced that Nigel Bruce is the worst person to play Watson ever. Everything else about this one was great.


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

Inception...again, same score.


----------



## vegitabo (Jul 18, 2010)

Inception 9.9/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 18, 2010)

Inception - 10/10
Epic in every imaginable way: the plot, special effects, action, acting, and music. Hans Zimmer really out did himself. The music really stuck out to me and I felt it, most of all, that it gave the movie a grander feel. It's been quite awhile since I've seen a new movie that was this good.


----------



## Koi (Jul 18, 2010)

Going to see Inception tomorrow after work!  SO EXCITED 





even though I got minorly spoiled :<


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

Yip Man: A-

I liked it just as much as the first. Downside is that it's not as well made(and does rip off "Rocky 4" in the end), goodside is that it's not as racist.

Donnie Yen never says: "The Japanese can't learn kung fu because they're too EEEEVIL". 

Loved the whole theme of people needing to respect each other. 

Anyway, it will be my next review(on tuesday, probably).


----------



## darkangelcel (Jul 18, 2010)

Inception
9/10

LOVED IT!
I would have loved a little bit of background story though... but still pretty good!


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2010)

The Hangover 8/10 - I thought it was pretty funny, and i dislike most comedy movies.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yip Man: A-
> 
> I liked it just as much as the first. Downside is that it's not as well made(and does rip off "Rocky 4" in the end), *goodside is that it's not as racist*.
> 
> Donnie Yen never says: "The Japanese can't learn kung fu because they're too EEEEVIL".




I felt exactly the opposite. I didn't think Yip Man 1 was racist. Although the story was mostly fiction, the Japanese soldiers' near-sadistic brutality was real. That movie probably didn't even show 1/10 of what the Japs were capable of during the WW2.

On the other hand, I think Yip Man 2 was kind of stupid. The antagonist was the one-dimensional stereotype you might see in some of the old HK martial arts films - a cocky, annoying, loud-mouthed, and brawny white guy, with no backstory whatsoever and whose sole purpose in the movie was to make the viewers hate him. I can't stand this kind of villain, and the fact that he's white also made me feel a little uncomfortable because I knew this movie was going to be watched by a lot of Caucasians, unlike those old HK martial arts films. 

The true climax of the entire film was the fight between Donnie Yen and Sammo Hung. It made the ending fight scene look lame in comparison.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2010)

> I felt exactly the opposite. I didn't think Yip Man 1 was racist. Although the story was mostly fiction, the Japanese soldiers' near-sadistic brutality was real. That movie probably didn't even show 1/10 of what the Japs were capable of during the WW2.



I'm aware. The only "racist" bit for me was when Yip Man gives that speach about how Japanese are incapable of learning kung fu.



> On the other hand, I think Yip Man 2 was kind of stupid. The antagonist was the one-dimensional stereotype you might see in some of the old HK martial arts films - a cocky, annoying, loud-mouthed, and brawny white guy, with no backstory whatsoever and whose sole purpose in the movie was to make the viewers hate him. I can't stand this kind of villain, and the fact that he's white also made me feel a little uncomfortable because I knew this movie was going to be watched by a lot of Caucasians, unlike those old HK martial arts films.



Yeah, I agree here. The definately went over-the-top with the villains. However, what kept it from being racist(for me) was that apart from the two asshole villains, white people weren't potrayed as evil in general. Furthermore, Yen's speach at the end unifies instead of diversifies(in contrast to his speach in the first film).



> The true climax of the entire film was the fight between Donnie Yen and Sammo Hung. It made the ending fight scene look lame in comparison.



In a way, I agree. The choreography was better. But I liked the final fight due more to its emotional impact. Plus, I was caught off guard at how beaten up Donnie Yen was getting. Considering its two vastly different styles, I thought the final battle was done well.

Here is an ironic thought: The boxer was actually the best fighter in the movie. Boxing gloves are meant to soften the punches, and Yen didnt have any, so had the natural advantage(although they even this out when they say Yen can't kick).


----------



## Chee (Jul 18, 2010)

The Invention of Lying 5.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2010)

Capitalism: A Love Story - 8/10
Say what you want about Moore's views, but he sure can make a good documentary.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2010)

The Mummy - 7.5/10 for the entertainment factor, but as a movie it's more like a 6ish.  Really though, it's a lot of fun, and I do love Egyptian kitsch.  Brendan Fraser being manly and Rachel Weisz being gorgeous, and the dude with tattoos on his face being totally hot are definitely major plusses.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 19, 2010)

Dorian Gray 5/10

This is the 2009 one with Colin Firth and that Narnia prince guy. While the story itself is interesting and the cast is not half bad, specially Firth (Narnia guy is not bad but he lacks true charisma to drive a film) the directing and some production aspects are quite dull. You feel this plot could have been done way better in ither hands and while its not a complete disaster it will just erase in your memory soon after you finish it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception - 8.5/10

Good movie, but I feel it didn't utilize is ideas thoroughly enough. They throw you into a place where you can do anything within the realms of your imagination and all they did was box a city and make a maze. Big deal. I wasn't "wowed" by that in any way at any time during the movie.

It was well thought-out, had some decent scenes, and left you thinking. I'd watch it again, but I felt like it could've a lot more than it was. 


Children of Men - 7/10

Meh. It was okay, but had no real point.


Strangers on a Train - 7.5/10


Not as good as I had hoped.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 19, 2010)

*Inception-A*

A lot more straightforward than I thought it would be in almost every way. The story is relatively simple for all it's complexity that the layers of dreams add, the presentation of the story is linear aside from the bookends, and besides some manipulation of gravity and folding of a city, the dreamscapes are rather rote. While it doesn't try to reach as necessarily high as expected, what it does do, it does it very well. Which is provide a smart summer blockbuster.

And Tom Hardy was a motherfuckin' beast in this film. I almost squealed when he popped up(didn't know he was in the movie), and how he went and ragged on Joseph-Gordon Levitt while kicking ass for the rest of the runtime made the movie all the better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

I hear Tom Hardy might be the new Mad Max. I never really knew who he was until Inception, but I thought he was pretty awesome.


----------



## Chee (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea, the new Mad Max movie was delayed though.


----------



## Millefori (Jul 19, 2010)

Toy Story 3...
11/10, it made me wish I was a kid again ;w;


----------



## Gabe (Jul 19, 2010)

La Bamba 10/10 my favorite movie i have seen it many times and i still enjoyed each time i see it.

also I just finished reading  the book Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter by Seth Grahame-Smith wonder how tim burton will do with the movie version i like the book.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2010)

Koi said:


> The Mummy - 7.5/10 for the entertainment factor, but as a movie it's more like a 6ish.  Really though, it's a lot of fun, and I do love Egyptian kitsch.  Brendan Fraser being manly and Rachel Weisz being gorgeous, and *the dude with tattoos on his face being totally hot are definitely major plusses.*



I love The Mummy. I'd actually give it a 8 or 8.5 for entertainment factor. I agree with everything you said except for the bolded. I especially agree with Rachel Weisz being gorgeous. I enjoyed The Mummy Returns as well

Sherlock Holmes and the Secret Weapon - 8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 19, 2010)

The Mummy movies did not age well :x.


----------



## Koi (Jul 19, 2010)

Inception - 10/10.  Saw this tonight and I loved it.  I loved the characters, the scenery, the _costumes_ (Oh, the costumes!  More sexy men in three-piece suits irl, y/y?)  I mostly love that this movie made its own rules.  The only thing I was mildly disappointed in was how logical everything within the dream was, even though that was the point.  Nothing was skewed like in our real dreams, everything was so.. exacting.

I have to say though, I love the use of the name Ariadne, to her own Theseus.  Perfect.  As was her use of a bishop as her totem.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2010)

Thunderbolt and Lightfoot: B

The characters make it worth while, as even the minor ones are interesting. But the plot was very contrived, often unfocused, and even nonsensical.

But Eastwood and Bridges have great chemistry, and it does have a hauntingly powerful finale.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 20, 2010)

Air Force One - 8/10
My rating is based purely off entertainment value. Harrison Ford(as the President) kicking the shit out of a bunch of terrorists on a plane is always going to be a good time. Whoever doesn't agree with me can, "GET OFF MY PLANE"....


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

> Nothing was skewed like in our real dreams, everything was so.. exacting.



I have to say that my dreams are never like the stuff we see in Alice in Wonderland and other stuff like that. My dreams always seem to be in real life, yet altered a bit.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> I have to say that my dreams are never like the stuff we see in Alice in Wonderland and other stuff like that. My dreams always seem to be in real life, yet altered a bit.



yep, me too...as a matter of fact I only ever realize i'm dreaming if i try to read something; a trick I learned from watching Batman: the animated series.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> I have to say that my dreams are never like the stuff we see in Alice in Wonderland and other stuff like that. My dreams always seem to be in real life, yet altered a bit.



Mine either, but my dreams have a weird logic that while they make sense when I'm asleep, make no damn sense when I'm awake.

The dreams in Inception seem to follow real world logic* for the most part, like if you took that dream with the snow and showed it out of context, no one would guess that it's a dream. While I'm not really asking for acid trip shit going on, tiny touches of surreality would've been nice.

EDIT:*Real world hollywood movie logic, heh.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Mine either, but my dreams have a weird logic that while they make sense when I'm asleep, make no damn sense when I'm awake.
> 
> The dreams in Inception seem to follow real world logic* for the most part, like if you took that dream with the snow and showed it out of context, no one would guess that it's a dream. While I'm not really asking for acid trip shit going on, tiny touches of surreality would've been nice.
> 
> EDIT:*Real world hollywood movie logic, heh.



"Reality" in Inception often had more moments of surreality in them than the supposed dreams...

this was done on purpose no doubt.


----------



## Havoc (Jul 20, 2010)

^Idk about that, RB.  Reality didn't have Matrix style fights and James Bond esque snow battles.

Inception.

10/10


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 20, 2010)

^ Granted, but there were many elements, especially in Mombasa, that just reek of dream sequence to me...


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

Vono nailed what I was trying to say.  I'm not necessarily complaining, either, but I think it is worth it to at least note all the untapped, literally infinite potential within the concept of dreamsharing/creating itself.

PS- anyone have any info about the score?  And where to.. _buy it_?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 20, 2010)

RAGING BONER said:


> ^ Granted, but there were many elements, especially in Mombasa, that just reek of dream sequence to me...


I don't really know, I can't think of anything in that section of the film that goes far beyond the rules that are established. Even the chase scene could just be chalked up to plain ol' suspension of disbelief.


Koi said:


> Inception - 10/10.  ...the _costumes_ (Oh, the costumes!  More sexy men in *three-piece suits* irl, y/y?)



I think one of the reasons why I dig movies set in prohibition era up to the around the 1950's(?) is because of the abundance of three-piece suits...


----------



## Koi (Jul 20, 2010)

Agreed on the suits!  Seriously anything set between like, 1920-1950 is just right up my alley as far as costumes and such go.  Just.. really, anything you can wear a fedora with.

And the only thing I could really think of that sort of fuxes with the dreamstate were the folding street and the train barreling through the middle of traffic, but even so they're still pretty well within the rules.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 20, 2010)

My dreams vary. Sometimes I don't know I'm dreaming and in a few scary cases, sometimes even after I wake up I don't know if it was a dream or a memory. 

Other times it's obvious it's a dream, although I wont notice at the time. Usually these dreams are based off something from a movie. Like I'll be chased by Jason or an alien or something. I remember one dream(based on "Scream") even had me die, but the dream went on. The most frightening though tends to be something based on realism, like if I was in a car accident, was arrested for something, a pet died, etc. These are realistic enough that I panic even after I wake up.

Then finally, other dreams are something like me falling long distances. A re-occuring dream would have me getting picked up by a super gust of wind and flying, knowing I will fall and die. When I was younger, I also had dreams where I knew it was a dream and if I enjoyed said dream, would try to stay asleep. Unfortunately, this just means I am seconds from waking up


----------



## Tifa (Jul 20, 2010)

Equilibrium (Cubic) 8/10

Very good movie. It's a little bit like Matrix and V for Vendetta put together.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 20, 2010)

In a Lonely Place - 7/10
Love Humphrey Bogart.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 20, 2010)

The blind side 5'5/10

A few issues with this movie. Its just too much a TV movie for its own sake. I mean its generic, a million times seen and unoriginal although at the same time that prevents it from being a total fail (everything is very academic and safe). It will interest you so far that family drama interest you. I can accept Bullock's performance give the movie a bit more of an entity, but while its her best acting yet (not that her previous work was hard to surpass) its nothing out of this world. Also one important note for non-american audiences. The movie relies sometimes too much on american football concepts and personalities that are probably 99% unknown to non americans so be warned to have  faces during the picture. So at the end this is just an slighty above average (due to Bullock) TV film.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 20, 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street - 4/10

It was okay, but I didn't much care for Freddy in this one. I didn't much care for any of those shitty actors, either. I didn't much care for any of it to be honest.


----------



## Didi (Jul 20, 2010)

Ladybee said:


> Equilibrium (Cubic) 8/10
> 
> Very good movie. It's a little bit like Matrix and V for Vendetta put together.



It's a good movie, but it's story is a major 1984 rip-off.

But that's okay because 1984 is awesome.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 20, 2010)

_Inception_ - 10/10


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

On the dream topic...I don't ever think I had a dream where I flew in the air. Or fell down. It's weird since those seem like very universal dreams.



Koi said:


> Agreed on the suits!  Seriously anything set between like, 1920-1950 is just right up my alley as far as costumes and such go.  Just.. really, anything you can wear a fedora with.
> 
> And the only thing I could really think of that sort of fuxes with the dreamstate were the folding street and the train barreling through the middle of traffic, but even so they're still pretty well within the rules.



I totally wanna UNF UNF Atticus.



Just look at dat vest.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 20, 2010)

Death at a funeral 6/10

The american remake. I dont really understand what is the need to make a remake in 2010 of an english movie from 2007. Sometimes the lack of ideas and rehashing of american cinema impress me. Now, instead of english gentleman we have afroamerican gentleman which are way boring, and the cast tries too hard to be something that they arent. They're comedians and you dont buy them all the times in their roles. Also the movie is a total copy of the original one, same shots, scenes, and dialogues. But I also have to admit that the plot and situations are so funny that you cant help but laugh a lot even knowing the film entirely.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 20, 2010)

11:14 - 7/10
The story is another of those ones where separate plot lines end up effecting each other(in this movie its at 11:14 at night). I'd normally give it a 6 but Patrick Swayze is in it and Rachel Leigh Cook is sexy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 20, 2010)

Cyrus 8/10

MARISA TOMEI IS FUCKING GORGEOUS.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Jul 20, 2010)

Inception 10/10

Joseph Gordon-Levitt in a suit is fucking hawter than grilled cheese.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2010)

*The A-team *

Heh, pretty entertaining.

7.8/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 20, 2010)

Everyone Says I Love You - 7/10
Mildly entertaining. Has a young natalie portman in it. Edward Norton is in it too and he is enjoyable.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 20, 2010)

*Despicable Me* - I don't know...  

I don't know about this one.  I had a hard time getting into it.  I guess I liked it, but something seemed off and I can't put my finger on it.  Maybe I'll go see it again just to figure out what "it" might be.  

The animation was really interesting - very well done.  I'm so with Chee on the whole "down with 3D" notion.  It didn't need it - and I didn't care to partake.  I liked Gru as a character.  My initial take is that perhaps they didn't reveal the character's motivation early enough (what was contained in his flashback sequences). Perhaps they didn't tie it in well with the story?  IDK.  Another thing that kinda bothered me is they gave very little information on the "minions."  They were just there out of nowhere...maybe I missed something? 

The timing on some of the humor seemed to be off, but the thought occurred that perhaps they were trying something a bit new with this cartoon.  And the only reason I suggest this is because of Steve Carell's participation in both Despicable Me and The Office.  For instance - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



in the final scene,  the girls invite Gru onstage and he refuses.  After some begging he finally gets up and dances with them, but it took him forever to get up there.  The scene seemed awkwardly protracted.  The thought occurred that they sometimes do this on The Office.  They allow the viewers to perhaps feel the awkwardness of the moment (add to the effect) by letting silence drag on a bit longer than what you're used to.  Maybe they were trying to use this effect? Perhaps it didn't work on me because I was having a hard time losing myself in the movie.  




Above and beyond this, it was funny at times and charming.  The kids were, of course, extremely cute.  I confess I did wear out the whole "It's so fluffy!" line prior to seeing the movie though XDDD.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 21, 2010)

Eclipse 7/10

I dont care what you guys say, I enjoyed it. Its by far the best of the bunch in terms of direction, interest, pacing, action, everything. It has its share of cheesyness as the other two but I didnt find it as annoying, specially compared to New Moon which is the worst yet. I never was neither a big fan or a big hater. The first one was meh not bad and the second just a mediocre film but this is actually a pretty decent one.


----------



## Mara (Jul 21, 2010)

Toy Story 3. 10/10. I cried, and I pushed little kids out of the way. After twelve years, it was so worth it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Tears of the Sun - 8.5/10
Four Brothers -8.5/10


----------



## Sunako (Jul 21, 2010)

Eclipse - I expected worse/


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2010)

Closet Twilight fans.........speaking of which, today I get to watch "Lost Boys 2", which I hear a rip-off of...you guessed it, Twilight.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Jul 21, 2010)

LB2 sucked HARD


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2010)

Yup.

Lost Boys 2: F

Not quite as awful as Twilight, but being as this is a sequel to a good movie, Im taking a metaphorical dump on it. Review will probably be up sometime next week(there are like 3 other reviews that take priority over this).


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 21, 2010)

Inception 7/10

Great concept, but average plot and some bad acting didn't help, and the execution kind of fell short. 

First on the good, the dream concept was brilliant, tho I was alittle disappointed at how Nolan used it (Oceans Eleven? Really?) but it was interesting enough for me to accept it, tho perhaps there was a missed opportuinty to do something really amazing. Leo was fantastic, I don't care what people say, he was impressive in this movie and his back story was pretty much the highlight which brings me to Marion Cotillard, damn she was good, possibly the only character that got an emotional response from me other than Leo. Loved the effects, the scale, the directing and the hallway fight scene was the most interesting fight scene I've seen in a hollywood movie for ages.

Now for the bad, the acting, Ellen Paige was terrible in the film. I'll lay the blame on Nolan since he has a knack for creating unrealistic characters but she just took the biscuit, nearly everyone was either underused in this film, poorly written or just pointless. JGL was wasted, as was Cillian Murphy (tho his acting was fantastic, shame he was barely in the film) and when everyone wasn't confused, they were inconsistent. 

Also I understand Nolan had to sell this movie so needed to jam pack the film with action scenes but did we need that awfully directed James Bond snow fight scene towards the end? It was god awful. As were some other unfortunate scenes in the film reminicent of Bourne Identity, shame they couldn't create the same intensity.

As for the ending, Nolan you might have pulled the ambigious ending if Tv shows and film hadn't been doing the same for ages, so close but no banana. By the end I didn't really care if it was real or not, Cobb had made his decision and it was good enough for me. In anycase when WB decide on the ill advised sequel it won't matter anyway. 

Im being overly critical but props to Nolan for creating an original and ambitious movie, now next time please let your brother help you with the script, Nolan can have great ideas but he needs help with his script writing and creating realisitic characters with emotions.

By the way anyone else think what they did to Fischer was really awful or was it just me?


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 21, 2010)

i am sam: 7/10


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 21, 2010)

Paris, je t'aime

lovely effort. 7/10


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 21, 2010)

Nae'blis said:


> Paris, je t'aime
> 
> lovely effort. 7/10



Haven't seen this in a while, but remember laughing at the Coen brother's offering - Tuileries.  Steve Buscemi


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

Brooklyn's Finest: B-

It was very well made, with some superb dramatic moments and well written characters with strong actors.

But to me, the whole thing was rather aimless......or maybe pointless. It wasn't as good as it thought it was. 

But still, well made.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Brooklyn's Finest: B-
> 
> It was very well made, with some superb dramatic moments and well written characters with strong actors.
> 
> ...



That's like the first positive response to that movie I've seen.


----------



## Starrk (Jul 22, 2010)

Public Enemies (via Netflix)

9/10 Real enjoyed how the story was fleshed out, nice pacing and casting, imo.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> That's like the first positive response to that movie I've seen.



You know me. I loves me independance....

I think Ebert liked it though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> As for the ending, Nolan you might have pulled the ambigious ending if Tv shows and film hadn't been doing the same for ages, so close but no banana. By the end I didn't really care if it was real or not, Cobb had made his decision and it was good enough for me. In anycase when WB decide on the ill advised sequel it won't matter anyway.



Isn't that part of the charm? It didn't really matter if the thing would have fell or not.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 22, 2010)

*2010* - 2/10
I was doing the ironing and wanted something to watch. Choosing this film was a mistake. There is nothing about this film I liked. Oh, Emmerich! :L


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

Dont you mean 2012?

2010 is a *sequel* to "2001: A Space Odyssey", and Im probably going to watch it this weekened! I dont want it to be bad.

I doubt a sequel to Inception will be made. Or if there is one, I doubt it will focus on Cobb. Maybe it would be more like "Ocean's 11" in tone or something.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Dont you mean 2012?
> 
> 2010 is a remaking to "2001: A Space Odyssey", and Im probably going to watch it this weekened! I dont want it to be bad.
> 
> I doubt a sequel to Inception will be made. Or if there is one, I doubt it will focus on Cobb. Maybe it would be more like "Ocean's 11" in tone or something.



2010 was a sequel.

As for a continuation of Inception, I'm kinda for it. The universe seems ripe enough it to revisit in some form.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry, mistyped.

lol, my fear that remakes are replacing sequels is causing me mix up the names.....apparently. 

While the universe for Inception is ripe for exploration, remember that the Matrix did too. While the 2nd sequel was alright, the 3rd was one of those movies where I'm probably one of its biggest fans......which just means I didn't hate it like so many others did.

I worry that if they do a sequel, it will become more like a dumb summer blockbuster(which is what Matrix Roloaded became, although it was fun). But I guess it comes down to if Nolan will return or not.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 22, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Now for the bad, the acting, Ellen Paige was terrible in the film. I'll lay the blame on Nolan since he has a knack for creating unrealistic characters but she just took the biscuit, nearly everyone was either underused in this film, poorly written or just pointless. JGL was wasted, as was Cillian Murphy (tho his acting was fantastic, shame he was barely in the film) and when everyone wasn't confused, they were inconsistent.
> 
> By the way anyone else think what they did to Fischer was really awful or was it just me?


I agree on the acting.  Ellen Page was the weak link.  But I kind of feel like her character was written to be a navigator for the audience.  I don't blame Page.  The Nolan Brothers struggle with female characters.  It is a fact.  This is another example.

JGL was great during his limited scenes.  I am excited about the prospect of him playing the Riddler in the next Batman movie.  I would like to see what he can do when he is given more of an opportunity.

Murphy provided one of the best performances in the entire movie.  He was an incredibly sympathetic character.  I thought his performance was terrific.

And I felt incredibly bad for him at the end of the movie.  He tryed to gain his father's acceptance the entire movie.  His relationship with his father was manipulated.  Some people mentioned it in the Inception thread... he feels happier now as a result of what the extractors did to him.  But I don't think it really matters.  He is still living a lie.  And he will continue to live a lie the rest of his life.  He seemed like a nice guy.  He didn't deserve this shit!


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2010)

> But I don't think it really matters. He is still living a lie. And he will continue to live a lie the rest of his life.



What if Cobb is living a lie? 

And I still don't agree with you on the female characters. They are written well. It's not like they keep throwing stupid pointless females in there just for eye candy *cough Michael Bay*.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2010)

The good girl 7/10

Very interesting little drama with some nice performances, specially from Jennifer Aniston in her best portrayal yet. The plot felt very natural, plus it had some real life moments that are truly hilarious. Nice to see how you can create something of that much worth with so little. This movie is a prime example less is more.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 22, 2010)

Catch me if you can - 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 22, 2010)

> The Nolan Brothers struggle with female characters. It is a fact. This is another example.



Which is why Im conflicted. Marion Cotillard on the other hand was great in the movie so I don't know where Ellen paige's character went wrong, was it the acting or the writing?

Yeah I do agree that Ellen's character was suppoused to be there for the audience but it didn't work, she was far too robotic.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 22, 2010)

*Inception* - _10/10_

That movie was truly Godly.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 22, 2010)

Shrek forever after 6/10

The worst of the series, without a doubt, although its not a bad movie. The characters are lovable and there are some genius secuences, specially in that ogre village and at the very beggining with the birthday party but this is not the Shrek we knew. Ironically the saga has turned into what the very first film was parodying.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 22, 2010)

Inception 

10/10

Best theater experience in a while.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 22, 2010)

Ashes of Time(redux) - 7/10
Had some beautiful scenes and good acting but the plot didn't catch my interest much.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Ashes of Time(redux) - 7/10
> Had some beautiful scenes and good acting but the plot didn't catch my interest much.



Was there lots of action?


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 22, 2010)

Just re-watched Memento, what a masterpiece.

Nolan's best film by far.

9/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Was there lots of action?



No, and the action that did take place was mostly close up with a lot of jumping around from the camera. None of the fight scenes were fluid. I'd recommend the film, just not for the action. 

edit: It's not a martial arts film.


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Jul 22, 2010)

The League of Extrordinary Gentlemen - 7/10

It was alright. The effects were nice and the characters weren't that bad. ^-^


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2010)

Nakor said:


> No, and the action that did take place was mostly close up with a lot of jumping around from the camera. None of the fight scenes were fluid. I'd recommend the film, just not for the action.
> 
> edit: It's not a martial arts film.



That's what I figured. When looking for potential martial arts films on netflix, that came up. But the reviews said it wasn't so I didnt add it. 

After watching "The Hidden Blade"(which was decent), I'm not in the mood for another foreign drama for awhile.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That's what I figured. When looking for potential martial arts films on netflix, that came up. But the reviews said it wasn't so I didnt add it.


Netflix is garbage for recommending movies based on what you have previously watched and for genre labeling. 



> After watching "The Hidden Blade"(which was decent), I'm not in the mood for another foreign drama for awhile.



I read the description of that and if you want to watch a movie along those lines again(samurai foreign drama) then watch The Twilight Samurai.

The Hidden Blade wasn't available for streaming, otherwise I would watch it.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 22, 2010)

The Holy Mountain

 / 10


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

Modern Times - I don't really know how to rate this, because I watched it for a class, but I actually really liked it, for the most part.  It's the first Chaplin film I've ever seen, and it was an enjoyable experience aside from taking notes at the same time.  The part where he ate cocaine by accident, and its side-effects, had me loling.  And man, RDJ was born to play him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Netflix is garbage for recommending movies based on what you have previously watched and for genre labeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, saw Twilight Samurai. In fact, I criticized Hidden Blade for being too much like that.

Twilight Samurai was better. The characters intrigued me more. Hidden Blade was okay, worth watching if you liked Twilight Samurai. So if you get the chance, might as well watch it.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 23, 2010)

*Cyrus* - Enjoyed all the interactions between the characters.  You're rooting for John C. Reilly's character the whole movie. And I love Maris Tomei just like George Costanza. I keep on hoping that Jonah Hill will match his Superbad performance but that Seth character is just can't be topped. 

*8/10*


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

LayZ said:


> *Cyrus* - Enjoyed all the interactions between the characters.  You're rooting for John C. Reilly's character the whole movie. And I love Maris Tomei just like George Costanza. I keep on hoping that Jonah Hill will match his Superbad performance but that Seth character is just can't be topped.
> 
> *8/10*



I know Marisa Tomei is always gorgeous, but HOLY SHIT WAS SHE GORGEOUS IN CYRUS OR WUT!?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 23, 2010)

Una hora más en Canarias 1/10

Absolutely awful spanish musical comedy. The musical moments are extremely crappy and also theres a lot of metalinguistic moments that are shameful. Acting is very mediocre, except for maybe a couple of actors. Some scenes dont have enough quality to be even fake shots in another movie, and here they are part of the picture!!!!! Amazing how the Canary Islands are paying money to this people to revitalize the turism in those difficult days. I bet theres more than one person that would have a second thought of going there after watching this lol.


----------



## Koi (Jul 23, 2010)

Despicable Me - 7.5/10.  Not Dreamworks' best, but I still enjoyed it a lot more than I thought it was.  Lots of lulzy moments made the movie move pretty quickly, I thought, and I wound up liking the characters a lot.  And also rofl @ the unicorn book at the end, with the surliest unicorn I have ever seen.


----------



## Mihomi (Jul 23, 2010)

Inception 10/10

Best movie I've seen in a long time


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 23, 2010)

Idiocracy (2006) . This movie could have gone wrong in so many ways , especialy in the curent age where poop jokes are considered the epitome of comedic genious , along with fecal humour . There could have been so many incredibly anoying plot points that could have been dragged into the movie and repeated continously , in an effort to make an unfunny joke funny thanks to nausea .

But it didn't . It's an incredibly funny and enjoyable movie and I found it much more of an experience then Tom Hanks' The Terminal which I watched just before . 

Also 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Upgrayedd showing up at the end to "track that bitch" was one of the funniest moments I've seen in a while 




I would say this deserves an 9.5 out of 11 .


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2010)

San Juan Wolf said:


> Idiocracy (2006) . This movie could have gone wrong in so many ways , especialy in the curent age where poop jokes are considered the epitome of comedic genious , along with fecal humour . There could have been so many incredibly anoying plot points that could have been dragged into the movie and repeated continously , in an effort to make an unfunny joke funny thanks to nausea .
> 
> But it didn't . It's an incredibly funny and enjoyable movie and I found it much more of an experience then Tom Hanks' The Terminal which I watched just before .
> 
> I would say this deserves an 9.5 out of 11 .



It has electrolytes.


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jul 23, 2010)

I loled hard at "Charlie Chaplin and his Nazies"


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2010)

Salt: B

A very solid espionage, action, thriller with a slight apocalyptic tone and a strong lead character(Angelina Jolie still rules). I enjoyed it very much.

Would've given it a B+ if it didnt have one irritating cliche 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew either Liev's character or the husband would be the villain. These kinds of movies follow some obvious rules. Don't trust spouses in spy thrillers, especially if they're missing(this movie went against this cliche, thankfully). But when there are two authority figures, one being a friendly and the other being antagonistic......the friendly one will be the villain almost ALWAYS. It's apparently supposed to surprise us.

Liev's character fit this mold




So yeah, that bugged me. But otherwise, I'd reccomend it. It's no "Inception", but it is a very fun actioner.


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2010)

Wait you gave it a higher score because it had an irritating plot point?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2010)

Yeah that confused me too


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2010)

Ack, meant B+, not B-. Fixed.

Also, FYI, no plans to do a full review of it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 23, 2010)

Knight and day 4/10

Pretty boring and uninteresting action flick. I know its pretended to be very light-hearted in a summer fashion but even that way I just cant get into it. Bland characters and plot, a fast happening of action secuences which pretend to be some kind of parody of serious ones (although I think this is not fully achieved) and just a big  feeling to everything. Also lol at San Fermín in Seville, this may be a parody of Mission Impossible II but still is something you cant help to  a bit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2010)

Shinobi no Mono 3: Resurrection- C-

Better than the previous sequel, but nowhere near as good as the 1st film. My next review.


----------



## Man in Black (Jul 23, 2010)

The World said:


> Wait you gave it a higher score because it had an irritating plot point?


It's MartialHorror, what do you expect?


----------



## Nakor (Jul 23, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Knight and day 4/10
> 
> Pretty boring and uninteresting action flick. I know its pretended to be very light-hearted in a summer fashion but even that way I just cant get into it. Bland characters and plot, a fast happening of action secuences which pretend to be some kind of parody of serious ones (although I think this is not fully achieved) and just a big  feeling to everything. Also lol at San Ferm?n in Seville, this may be a parody of Mission Impossible II but still is something you cant help to  a bit.



I actually enjoyed the movie, in no small part to a lot of it being a parody on action flicks. Tom Cruise is making fun of himself and some of the movie roles he has played in the past. Though I can understand if you don't find this as amusing as I do.

Presumed Innocent - 8/10
Good acting throughout. I especially enjoyed Raul Julia. I was going to give it a 7 up until the very end when a nice plot twist occurred which bumped it up to an 8.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 24, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I actually enjoyed the movie, in no small part to a lot of it being a parody on action flicks. Tom Cruise is making fun of himself and some of the movie roles he has played in the past. Though I can understand if you don't find this as amusing as I do.



I couldnt get into it. I admit the directing is not bad and the pace is correct but I didnt find any interesting stuff to catch my attention.

Toy Story 3 9'5/10

Best movie of the year and I think hardly any other will ever be close to the excellency of this work of art. Pixar films are usually great and the Toy Story trilogy is the biggest jewel in the crown. Technically (as usual) is a jawdropping experience, add to this some of the most human characters I have ever seen (yeah, I know they're toys ) a lot of splendid references to other movies, a inmense feeling of joy during the view, a powerful and moving ending and a marvelous sense of humour and voil? you have this MASTERPIECE.


----------



## Roy (Jul 24, 2010)

Batman Begins: 8.5/10

God, such a good film.


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 24, 2010)

Toy Story 9/10

Loved it, it reminded me of my childhood and how things change and must say it was a lil sad , the film was done great and I liked the story line, it was a film that kids and adults will like what you have nowadays are not classic films like toy story for kids in my openion so glad they did this!


----------



## Koi (Jul 24, 2010)

Minority Report- B+.  I always really enjoy this movie, and I haven't seen it in a few years.  One of the few movies I like Tom Cruise in, to be perfectly honest. (The scene with him and Crow was heartbreaking.) I really liked the vision of the future this film presents, especially certain aspects of technology.
*Spoiler*: __ 



I also like how they never got closure about Sean.  Not because I wish they had, but because not everyone does.  That happens in real life, with people not ever finding out about their loved ones after they vanish, so I thought that was alright.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 24, 2010)

Inception
9.5/10
There were a couple of times where I am wondering wtf was going on but it gradually started making since. I loved their method on gravity. The ending wasnt exactly a slap in the face but it wasnt the best way to end it for me though. Great movie overall.


----------



## Odoriko (Jul 24, 2010)

Toy Story 3D.

Freakin' amazingg 

I cried and nearly cried at so many parts.  It's a great film, loved it. *10*/10.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 24, 2010)

Zoolander: 8/10
I loved the fact that it was so ridiculously stupid. It's worth a second watch


----------



## Nakor (Jul 24, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Zoolander: 8/10
> I loved the fact that it was so ridiculously stupid. It's worth a second watch



I've probably seen in about 10 times and it's still hilarious.

Nothing Like the Holidays - 7/10


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2010)

Terminator Salvation 8/10 not bad of a movie i like it more then i thought i would. the arnold terminator look huge it looked like the original one a young arnold. i found it funny.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 25, 2010)

The Importance of being Earnest - 8/10
It takes a few minutes to get used to the language, but once you do it's an enjoyable movie. The two males leads have great chemistry and play off each other very well.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Jul 25, 2010)

Inception was amazing 10/10


----------



## The World (Jul 25, 2010)

Inception 10/10

Best movie I've seen since Dark Knight and District 9.


----------



## Ina (Jul 25, 2010)

Vampires Suck

I'm not sure how to rate this parody, it had many funny moments, but it was still not as funny as expected. 7/10


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 25, 2010)

Traitor

7/10

A movie that I didnt mean seeing but nothing to special.


----------



## krome (Jul 25, 2010)

Agora 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 25, 2010)

Summer Hours - 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 25, 2010)

*The Age of Miracles *

An old Hong Kong family drama. There is some problem with the editing, but the story is quite nice and heart-warming.

7.7/10


*La Femme Nikita*

Not as great as Leon, but still very good. The Jean Reno part cracked me up. Anne Parillaud did a fantastic job and she looked sexy in this film.

9/10


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

*Shutter Island* - _9/10_

I kinda of figured he film out half way through it, but when the end came I was mesmerised. Classic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 25, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> Batman Begins: 8.5/10
> 
> God, such a good film.


I like it more than The Dark Knight.  Liam Neeson's performance was so underrated.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 25, 2010)

A nightmare on Elm Street 5'5/10

Yet another horror film remake that while its watchable and its not bad directed I feel its not necessary. Sagas like this and the Friday 13th, Halloween and the such have been milked so much its ridiculous. Theres too many of them and the surprise factor was off a long ago. Maybe the new generations will discover those characters but they also can just watch the old ones.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 25, 2010)

Cool Hand Luke- A

You know, imo, its the ending that makes it a great movie.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 25, 2010)

*The A-Team* - _8/10_

It was much better than what I expected, and Murdock was fucking funny.


----------



## Kamina (Jul 25, 2010)

Rock n Rolla

9/10 - Funny as hell


----------



## Parallax (Jul 25, 2010)

Inception

Really enjoyable and fun throughout.  Not the confusing mind fuck many have made it out to be, just a fucking good heist film.  It wasn't perfect and it felt more ambitious than what was fully realized but it was still terrific and the cast was all great.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 25, 2010)

Predators 7/10 not bad


----------



## Muse (Jul 25, 2010)

Memento - 10/10

Loved the crazy ass order of it, but it took me a few scenes to realize it was completely backwards and not just in a random order, cuz I'm an idiot 

Plot was fantastic, kept me guessing and more than interested the entire time.  The ending was a superb twist that I in no way saw coming.  When the movie ended and went to credits I literally said 'Oh my God' out loud, and mind you I was alone in my bedroom


----------



## Chee (Jul 25, 2010)

Muse said:


> Memento - 10/10
> 
> Loved the crazy ass order of it, but it took me a few scenes to realize it was completely backwards and not just in a random order, cuz I'm an idiot
> 
> Plot was fantastic, kept me guessing and more than interested the entire time.  The ending was a superb twist that I in no way saw coming.  When the movie ended and went to credits I literally said 'Oh my God' out loud, and mind you I was alone in my bedroom



lol, yea, it goes backwards. That's what I love about it well, and a thousand other reasons too.


----------



## Time Expired (Jul 25, 2010)

*What Lies Beneath* - See it. 

I like it - seemed old fashioned somehow.  



MartialHorror said:


> Cool Hand Luke- A
> 
> You know, imo, its the ending that makes it a great movie.



It is the end that makes it great.  


...that and the epic hard-boiled egg fest.  Every time I see it on tv, I wonder if he actually ate one too many just so he could look that damn uncomfortable in that scene.


----------



## Kei (Jul 26, 2010)

6/10 Slient Hill

WTH happened in the end, i mean i know they were still in slient hill but why?????!!!!!


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

*Number 23* - _6/10_

It was very hard to look at Jim Carrey without laugh as every time I see him I get flashbacks of Ace V./Dumb&D./LiarLiar...
I didn't expect the movie to be any good, but I was a bit surprised with the story line.. It was enjoyable and although the ending was a little bit predictable _(since I had just watched Shutter Island)_, it was quite surprising.

Overall it was enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 26, 2010)

The Losers - 7/10

This was better than I expected it to be. A lot of people hate on it, but they aren't seeing the movie for what it is: a badass mindless action film. It even had some semi-decent comedy mixed in there.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 26, 2010)

*A.I. Artificial Intelligence*

Amazing. Fabulous.

It's one of the few films which I couldn't see what lied ahead. Haley Joel Osment was probably the second best child actor I've ever seen, after Natalie Portman.

9.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 26, 2010)

*Night at the Museum 2* 4/10
Meh. I knew it wasn't going to be good but I'm glad it wasn't as bad as I'd heard. I did think a lot of the dialogue was forced (especially when any character tells the historical background of one of the exhibits) and I found myself asking several questions but despite it's stupid moments it wasn't so bad. Probably won't see it again though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 26, 2010)

> WTH happened in the end, i mean i know they were still in slient hill but why?????!!!!!



They were stuck in the alternate dimension since the accident.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2010)

2010: C

I prefer it over its predecessor, "2001: A Space Odyssey" in that at least it's a movie and not a ballad of spaceships and pretentious imagery.

But it's not a very good movie either.

The Good:

1) Roy Scheider is the lead and it has a strong cast overall(Hellen Mirren and John Lithgow baby)

2) Some strong special effects(when Jupiter is engulfed. Wow).

3) A great redemption death by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



HAL. That is the best scene in the movie when he's talking to his creator about it




4) I did like the anti-cold war message.

5) It moved at a decent pace.

The Bad:

1) Some REALLY bad special effects(at one point, it looked like they digitally cutout the ship and pasted it on a blue screen). In fact, the SFX's were on and off and were inferior to "2001"(although more effects are used).

2) The VO by Scheider was pointless.

3) Some REALLY cheesy moments, usually involving the protagonist of the first movie(like when the Mom is getting her hair brushed by an invisible entity). 

4) Too many long shots where the actors voices are dubbed over. Feels very artificial.

So all in all, it's forgettable. Not bad, not good.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 26, 2010)

*The Losers* - _8/10_

Never heard of it, begun watching thinking it was going to be meh but I was quite pleased with it, very enjoyable.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 26, 2010)

Karate Kid: 6.5/10
Still annoys me that it is not called the 'Kung fu Kid'


----------



## Taleran (Jul 26, 2010)

The Prestige 10/10

Easily in my mind Nolan's best film. It takes Nolan's love of making everything link together and gives him a subject matter that allows that to happen flawlessly. The movie is water tight, sharp, funny, and has 2 guys who are both worthy of peoples respect and ire.


Oh and David Bowie and that certainly never hurts a movie.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 26, 2010)

Shortbus - 3/10
This movie is unrated, because it's basically porn. It's very pretentious, which is weird since half the movie is people have sex(both straight and gay). The acting isn't very good, but it's not the worst ever. I gave it a 3 because it's too pretentious, there is way too much penis, and... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



at the beginning one of the lead actors jacks off in his own mouth




I was not expecting the movie to be like this at all, otherwise I wouldn't have watched it.


----------



## Hiruzen (Jul 26, 2010)

The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus- 9.5/10

I liked this movie a lot more then I though I would. Not only was Heath Ledger good, but Johnny Depp, Jude Law and Colin Ferrell were enjoyable.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 27, 2010)

Killers - 7.5/10

Really funny, but the action is left to be desired. I expected a bit more from it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 27, 2010)

Couple's Retreat - 6/10

It was good but not nearly as good as the trailers made it look. But, that's true a lot of times. I did like the ending they decided to go with, though, after watching the alternate ending on the DVD special features.


----------



## mmfx (Jul 27, 2010)

*Dazed and Confused (1993):*
Loved it. Never really had a main point to it or even a climax, but it gave us a cool view of teen life and had a lot of quirky moments. 9/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2010)

Taleran said:


> The Prestige 10/10
> 
> Easily in my mind Nolan's best film. It takes Nolan's love of making everything link together and gives him a subject matter that allows that to happen flawlessly. The movie is water tight, sharp, funny, and has 2 guys who are both worthy of peoples respect and ire.
> 
> ...


This.  I think The Prestige is a great movie.  I think a lot of Nolan films have become overrated recently and The Prestige has been forgotten and underrated as a result.  Go back and watch this brilliant movie!


----------



## Roy (Jul 27, 2010)

^I own it. I'll watch it whenever I damn well please. :ho

A Fistful of Dollars: 9/10

Love how the Dollars Trilogy progressively got bigger and bigger in scale with each movie. Clint Eastwood is great as always, and you did end up hating the bad guys at the end. I guess massacring almost an entire town helps. I also find it funny how they call him the Man with No Name when they clearly give him a name in this film. Joe. lol


----------



## Magoichi (Jul 27, 2010)

District 13 - 7/10.

Just about the only French film I have ever watched.


----------



## sasori54 (Jul 27, 2010)

8/10 grown ups it was a great movie, next movie i'm going to post on here will be the expendables can't wait


----------



## Yasha (Jul 27, 2010)

*The Hidden Blade*

I've only seen very few samurai movies (Azumi 1 & 2, Zatoichi, ...that's about it). This one has by far the best story. It's very interesting to see the samurai's system and their lifestyle. They basically lived in a world built of hierarchy and reputation. They're not allowed to question their superior in any circumstances. The protagonist is a rare exception among the samurai, who will stand up for what he thinks is right, even if it means going against the samurai code or the social norm. Hence, he may not be a "good" samurai in many people's eyes, but in a sense, he is a true samurai who lives by the real bushido.

8.7/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 27, 2010)

Quarantine 6/10

Eh, was good for the night. They say the original is much better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 27, 2010)

Dom Cobb said:


> ^I own it. I'll watch it whenever I damn well please. :ho
> 
> A Fistful of Dollars: 9/10
> 
> Love how the Dollars Trilogy progressively got bigger and bigger in scale with each movie. Clint Eastwood is great as always, and you did end up hating the bad guys at the end. I guess massacring almost an entire town helps. I also find it funny how they call him the Man with No Name when they clearly give him a name in this film. Joe. lol



In the movie though, "Joe" is used as if its a racial stereotype(all white guys= Joe). However, in the original script, his name is explicitly Joe.

Ugh, Sergio Leone is such a huge "what if". His movies became too big in scale, too slow paced and too pretentious. They're all awesome, but I wish he took a step back and did another commercial movie again. 





> District 13 - 7/10.
> 
> Just about the only French film I have ever watched



Hate the title because I keep thinking if District 9. I remember kind of liking that one though.



> The Hidden Blade
> 
> I've only seen very few samurai movies (Azumi 1 & 2, Zatoichi, ...that's about it). This one has by far the best story. It's very interesting to see the samurai's system and their lifestyle. They basically lived in a world built of hierarchy and reputation. They're not allowed to question their superior in any circumstances. The protagonist is a rare exception among the samurai, who will stand up for what he thinks is right, even if it means going against the samurai code or the social norm. Hence, he may not be a "good" samurai in many people's eyes, but in a sense, he is a true samurai who lives by the real bushido.
> 
> 8.7/10



Good job, Yasha. While I wasn't as enthusiastic of the movie(I rated it a 2.5/4 stars), your mini-review was very well written and accurately described what the movie is about. My whole 2-3 page review is nothing in comparison.

Ugh, this week nothing awesome looking is coming out in theaters. I'll either see Dinner for Schmucks or Sorcerers Apprentice I guess.


----------



## Eki (Jul 27, 2010)

From Paris With Love- 5/10

The plot story wise pretty garbo. But the action was alright. And the Royal with Cheese part

PulpFiction anyone??


----------



## Kobe (Jul 27, 2010)

*Letters From Iwo Jima
*
_8.0/10_

I couldn't watch like last 4-5 minutes due to video being broken.. but it was overall good. I can't say it's the best war movie I've ever watched but it was emotional and very realistic. I didn't know the story beforehand, I thought somehow Japan would make it there..(though of course I knew Japan lost the war) wish Kuribayashi had lived and see his son Taro


----------



## Kei (Jul 27, 2010)

Avatar the Last Airbender

4/10

If you seen the show don't watch the movie, it was a horrible work, and the person who did it didn't even know what he was doing


----------



## Nakor (Jul 27, 2010)

Magoichi said:


> District 13 - 7/10.
> 
> Just about the only French film I have ever watched.



I really enjoyed it. The chick in it is really hot. There is a new one out called District 13: Ultimatum. It's on my Netflix queue



Yasha said:


> *The Hidden Blade*
> 
> I've only seen very few samurai movies (Azumi 1 & 2, Zatoichi, ...that's about it). This one has by far the best story. It's very interesting to see the samurai's system and their lifestyle. They basically lived in a world built of hierarchy and reputation. They're not allowed to question their superior in any circumstances. The protagonist is a rare exception among the samurai, who will stand up for what he thinks is right, even if it means going against the samurai code or the social norm. Hence, he may not be a "good" samurai in many people's eyes, but in a sense, he is a true samurai who lives by the real bushido.
> 
> 8.7/10



I still need to see this, but you should watch Twilight Samurai. It's really good.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 27, 2010)

Inception

8/10

Great movie. It blew my mind. Have to say wondering how Ellen Page would fair in this movie since all the others she has been in she was a hormonal raging teenager but i feel she did an amazing job with this, proving she can take on different roles.

The movie wasnt actually as confusing as people seemed to make it, but you did have to kinda pay attention if you wanted to understand it.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 27, 2010)

*Snakes on a Plane* - _1/10_

So bad I had to watch it all. Horrible.
I still don't know why the fuck I agreed watching it.


----------



## Nae'blis (Jul 28, 2010)

*I Am Sam*

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about this film. It's obvious they were trying to illicit some kind of emotional response from the viewers for it to appear better than it really is. Few people actually find retards endearing or will miraculously change their life because of one. It became rather predictable as a mushy sentimental love-conquers-all story. Sean Penn did a wonderful job though. Dakota Fanning also was more accessible in this role than any other I have seen her in, although she did chew up the scenery at times. 

Overall, I guess 5/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 28, 2010)

Inception - 7/10. It was meh, good work but kinda empty, As all Nolan's works.

Last airbender - lol.


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 28, 2010)

Yakuza said:


> *Snakes on a Plane* - _1/10_
> 
> So bad I had to watch it all. Horrible.
> I still don't know why the fuck I agreed watching it.


Samuel L. Jackson, that's why.


----------



## UndisclosedTalent (Jul 28, 2010)

Inception-8.5/10 Really good movie with a nice plot and ending but were a few holes. Recommend you see it!!!


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 28, 2010)

The Lookout- 8/10 

Great movie, really all there is to it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 28, 2010)

(500) Days of Summer- 9/10
Still an awesome movie after a year or so


----------



## Stroev (Jul 28, 2010)

Pulp Fiction(last night at 3 in the morning) - 9/10

Still a classic.


----------



## krome (Jul 28, 2010)

Slumdog Millionare 7/10


----------



## Klear (Jul 28, 2010)

Salt 9/10

The movie was really fun, Angelina Jolie kicked a lot of ass, literally. Liev Schreiber was also very good. I hope they'll do a sequel.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 28, 2010)

Time for a long post of all the movies I've seen in the last week. 

A-Team: 8.3/10 I wasn't expecting anything from this movie which made it all the more awesome. I liked all the characters for whatever reason and I liked the villains. Action may have been over the top, but I took it for what it was and that made it awesome. Also absolutely loved Murdock.

Kick-Ass: 9/10 Was NOT expecting that much violence. I knew about the movie, but never actually watched trailers and stuff so when Rasul got pierced I freaked out. Movie was really good, though, with an amazing score and great music. Can't wait for the sequel.

Inception: 8.7/10 I loved it. It was like Shutter Island in the sense that it made me even question my own reality, but it wasn't as shitface. I loved the acting, story, characters, and all that. It wasn't difficult to follow at all for me and the ending was great.

Julie and Julia: 8/10 I didn't really care about the story, but Meryl Streep is just all that embodies an actress. She was pretty funny and the other girl was nice to watch, too. 

Book of Eli: 7.8/10 A friend had told me before the twist so I watched it already knowing. It did make it interesting, though. He didn't tell me HOW they show you the twist, though, and that was still awesome even knowing. I enjoyed it, but I wanted more from it somehow.

(500) Days of Summer: 9/10 I loved just about everything about it. I related to this movie almost perfectly because a girl I liked in college felt the exact same way and I wanted to be serious. Ending was brilliant as well.

Yes Man! and Liar Liar: I don't need to rate them. Jim Carey's funny. I love him and I loved both movies. Just pure enjoyability.

Splice: 5 or 6/10... maybe a 4. It was just stupid. I like Adrien Brody which is why I wanted to see it, but it wasn't what I thought it was gonna be. Shit, there wasn't even any action until the last ten minutes and the way the ending turned out was kinda weird and stupid. Just a bad movie.

Up In the Air: 8.5/10 Great movie. I love Clooney in it. I'm also a huge Farmiga fan and I loved her in it, plus she had a sexy ass. It's one of those movies, though, where I liked characters that had bad stuff happen to them and hated the character that ended happily. But it's realistic I guess.

Ninja Assassin: 6/10 Interesting story? Maybe. Action was usually dark, but okay I guess. I'm just a ninja/samurai fan so I enjoyed it. It was an okay movie at best.

Karate Kid: 6/10 Lol, fail.

Grown Ups: 7/10 It gets all the 7 from making me laugh sometimes and reminding me of high school when all my guy friends would just sit there and make fun of each other back and forth.

Resident Evil trilogy: 7/10 They all had little action, all ended far too quickly, and all needed to show more of Alice's skin aside from the beginning and end of the first. I just watched them so I could anticipate the fourth... We'll see.

Tomb Raider duology: Yeah, I couldn't even finished either. Action sucked ass.

Role Models: 6/10 Sometimes it was funny. Overall I was just annoyed at the little black kid and the ending was some type of random dumb shit. I did think it was hilarious when the girl killed the kid. I was like "Lol, what a bitch." Other than that it was pretty lame.

National Treasure 2: 7/10 Not as good as the first. Clues were okay. Ending was Disney-esque, but it was funny more times than I thought it would be.


And on my list for the rest of this week/next week I have: Memento, Kill Bill Vol. 1 & 2, Princess and the Frog, Next, RockNRolla, Zodiac, Se7en, The Game, 3:10 to Yuma, My Sister's Keeper, and It's Complicated. I'm excited.


----------



## Yakuza (Jul 28, 2010)

*The Bounty Hunter* - _4/10_

For a romantic comedy that was very poor. Unconvincing performance by literally everyone on the film.


----------



## Kabomacho (Jul 28, 2010)

Grown Up's - 8/10
It was a pretty funny movie, not Sandler's best though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2010)

The Big Lebowski: B+

I wish they resolved the Bowling Jesus subplot, and it almost feels like that Coens had no real structure in mind, but it works.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Bronson 7/10

Tom Hardy = awesome. 
Shut up, Vono.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

*Book of Eli-B+*


Chee said:


> Bronson 7/10
> 
> Tom Hardy = awesome.
> Shut up, Vono.



I don't hate the movie that much to attack anyone who liked it.

That type of anger is reserved for Hard Candy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Hard Candy? I thought it was reserved for An American Crime?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Hard Candy? I thought it was reserved for An American Crime?



You haven't seen me rant on Hard Candy, I think I've done it at least twice on this forum?


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

Yea, I've seen you rant about it. But I also saw you rant about An American Crime and it seemed like you hated that movie more.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, I've seen you rant about it. But I also saw you rant about An American Crime and it seemed like you hated that movie more.



I even hated their decision of which aspect ratio to use in Hard Candy.


----------



## Chee (Jul 28, 2010)

That much eh?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 28, 2010)

Chee said:


> That much eh?



If you're going to frame the movie with such tight closeups all the time, what's the point of using such a wide aspect ratio as 2.35:1. If you want something claustrophobic, why not go with a narrower aspect like 1.85:1 or shit, they make a big deal about being a independent movie and being able to do crazy things in the special features, why not go with 1.66:1.


----------



## Adonis (Jul 28, 2010)

*Inception*-- 7/10

Don't believe the hype.

The movie was at its best when it was pretty much being Matrix 1.5 (I'm not saying it copied) reaching its enjoyment climax with the hotel scenes. Having the dynamics of Inception explained (even though they took the whole collective dreaming and dream thieves thing unrealistically for granted) and the physics/world changing bits were ace. Not to mention the actors not being bogged by melodrama and actually having fun.

The movie fizzled out at the end, though, considering the last third was just four scenes (van falling, midget guy prepping the elevator drop, snow fortress, and Leo with the family melodrama) drawn out far beyond any reciprocal pay off.  Five minutes really did feel like an eternity as you watched shit that's less than a few seconds of actual plotting take forever to resolve. Zach Snyder, I apologize for calling you the most gratuitous abuser of slo-mo. 

And the snow fortress was just lazy. It felt more like a Pierce Bronsan James Bond finale than the finale to a movie about reality-warping. "This is a dream where anything is possible. You know what I'm thinking? SNOWMOBILES!!! Pow pow, bang bang." Is this fucking Modern Warfare?

The whole "Is this real?" navel-gazing was never developed beyond frat boy-esque "How do you know, man? HOW DO YOU KNOW!?" sophistry.


----------



## Muse (Jul 29, 2010)

The Shining - 9/10

Thrilling, intriguing, and just plain weird 

Def. one of my fave thriller/horror movies of all time but I was left with too many questions to give it a 10/10....maybe I should read the book lol

Red Eye - 5.5/10

Meh, was ok...Rachel McAdams was a fabulous leading lady, and I liked how resourceful she was.  Also, Cillian Murphy was not only wonderful eye candy but was a great villain.  The plot was rather simple though, and I felt she solved everything in the end waaay too easily to be plausible.  Other than that it was pretty entertaining I suppose.

Land of the Lost - 3/10

God this movie is so stupid, but I love it.  Certainly not a 'good movie' by any standards but it's hilarious if you just want to laugh at retarded shit for a couple of hours.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis said:


> *Inception*-- 7/10
> 
> Don't believe the hype.
> 
> ...



BLASPHEMY! HE WHO DOES NOT SUCK ON THE CINEMATIC PHALLUS OF NOLAN WILL BURN IN ETERNAL HELL!

lol, anyway:

Cape Fear(1962 version): A-

Yeah, I'll review it. I prefer it to Scorcese's remake by quite a bit(the daughter is less annoying and the villain is scarier).


----------



## Scholzee (Jul 29, 2010)

Shank(2010)

7/10 

It was alright nothing too special though I think, had some funny moments


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> BLASPHEMY! HE WHO DOES NOT SUCK ON THE CINEMATIC PHALLUS OF NOLAN WILL BURN IN ETERNAL HELL!


I suppose this is a bad time to say that The Dark Knight is overrated then...


----------



## Gaiash (Jul 29, 2010)

*Toy Story 3* 10/10

Amazing! Truly amazing. It was hard to avoid spoilers for this before seeing it and having seen the movie it's not suprising either. So much of what makes this so amazing is in scenes that it would be a spoiler to discuss. It is hillarious, heart warming and heart breaking (often at the same time) which is what makes Pixar films so amazing. Toy Story is the best trilogy I've ever seen and that includes Star Wars and Back to the Future.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

> And the snow fortress was just lazy. It felt more like a Pierce Bronsan James Bond finale than the finale to a movie about reality-warping. "This is a dream where anything is possible. You know what I'm thinking? SNOWMOBILES!!! Pow pow, bang bang." Is this fucking Modern Warfare?



This part really turned me off, I don't know what Nolan was thinking with that scene and the awful directing didn't help. The film needed more leaps of imagination.

Pandorum: 5/10

Wow this film could have very easily been one of the more interesting Sci-fi movies of the last few years if only they decided what they were trying to achieve. Theres a decent psychological horror film here unfortunately they turned it in to a some crappy Descent wannabe B movie. And the fact that it was directed like a Resident Evil movie didn't help. And wtf was with Lara croft? Shame.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

I liked the fact that Pandorum was a Descent wanna-to an extent anwyay. It was like "The Descent in Space".

How many more movies would be awesome if they were randomly put in space.

"New Moon.....IN SPACE".

I also disagree with the RE comparisons. Pandorum actually did have plenty of buildup and some character development.

It's not really a good movie, but I do think it's a decent horror film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 29, 2010)

It was most just the action and directing that reminded me of RE, the characters were done fairly well. Seriously tho the directing was bad, the scenes just weren't tense since the camera was pointed the wrong way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2010)

I disagree on the directing. While some of the action scenes were too rushed and a few scenes were hard to tell what was going on. I felt the suspense and buildup were decent, and the claustrophobic style worked. 

But obviously 'good or bad' directing is hard to argue.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Terminator 4: 5/10

Why are you yelling so much, Taco Bale?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2010)

Adonis set everyone straight like usual.  And I feel proud to know I gave the same score as him.  

Toy Story 3 is still the best movie of the year.

Hard Candy... is that the Ellen Page vehicle?  The one in which she ends up killing some older dude?


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

> Toy Story 3 is still the best movie of the year.



Well yea. I don't think anyone thinks Inception is better than Toy Story 3. Even I agree with that and I'm a hardcore Nolan fan.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Hard Candy... is that the Ellen Page vehicle?  The one in which she ends up killing some older dude?



Driving him to suicide, yes.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 29, 2010)

Step Up 3D is going to be the best movie of the year


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 29, 2010)

That boy is hideous.


----------



## Chee (Jul 29, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Step Up 3D is going to be the best movie of the year



Bale, Kermit, has Ema lost it?


----------



## Fraust (Jul 29, 2010)

*Kill Bill Vol.'s 1 & 2:* 9/10 What the fuck? I feel like my life has been wasted since I've never seen them. I mean I'd heard good things, but no one ever told me it was that great. I fucking loved it.

*Zodiac:* 8/10 Well I am a big fan of both Gyllehaal and Downey, Jr. I thought the acting was great, I thought the suspense toward the end was extremely eerie and well placed. I didn't like Lee, or Leigh, or however they spelled it... I mean I'd have picked a cooler looking suspect at the least. Not a ton of stuff happening in the movie, but for some reason I still enjoyed it a lot. Makes me excited to watch these thrillers I have waiting to be watched.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jul 30, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Step Up 3D is going to be the best movie of the year



It sure will.  Step Up 1 and 2 both made over 100 million dollars


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> Step Up 3D is going to be the best movie of the year



I kno rite.


----------



## Toreno (Jul 30, 2010)

Clash of the Titans (2010) - 6.5/10

Felt like the end was rushed. I was expecting a battle between Hades and Perseus, but all I got was a thunderbolt and a fling of a sword and down goes Hades. The Kraken was hyped up the whole movie only to make a 5 minute appearance and be turned to stone...


----------



## ReasonableDoubt (Jul 30, 2010)

Shawshank Redemption

10/10

A fucking classic


----------



## Table (Jul 30, 2010)

Despicable Me... I'd give it a 6/10 I guess.


----------



## krome (Jul 30, 2010)

The Da Vinci Code 7.5/10


----------



## Yousif77 (Jul 30, 2010)

D. me 6.5/10

Inception 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2010)

Dinner for Schmucks: B-

It has some funny moments and some charming moments. Overall, it works. Nothing groundbreaking or amazing, but it was a nice watch. If you dont want to see it in theaters, then I'd say its a must see for DVD.

It reminded me of some movie though, and I dont remember what....Maybe I'm thinking that movie with Rudd(who was also in this movie) and Sean Williams Scott. Dont remember what it's called.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 30, 2010)

*Se7en*: 7/10

I feel like nothing even happened in this movie. Maybe I overhyped it in my mind before I watch it. I think I found it on a list of twist endings, but it's not the traditional kind of twist  Iwas expecting. I predicted almost everything that happened and they didn't give any depth to the deaths besides very minimal, generic explanations at the end. I was waiting for some ridiculous suspense, some crazy thrills, and an emotional reason behind what he was doing... and was disappointed.


----------



## jdbzkh (Jul 30, 2010)

Dinner for Schmucks: 1/10

Honestly the movie is crap, the only and I honest to God can say the only moment I felt any form of emotion for any of the characters was when we find out what pudding means to Steve's character. 

Paul pretty much plays the same character in every movie as in he doesn't give a crap that he's there. Steve is an idiot but not even close to a lovable one I swear if this guy was in my life I'd have to shoot myself as for the plot well there isn't one. The movie's like 90 minutes long but feels as if it goes on for ever.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 30, 2010)

High Tension: 2 out of 5

The gore and violence, as well as the fast pace, makes this movie entertaining. However, as a story, it falls flat. It has way too big of a plot hole and leaves the viewer with far too many unanswered questions by the end.


----------



## Muse (Jul 30, 2010)

Shutter Island - 8.5/10

Great movie...very engaging and disturbing lol 

I prolly would've liked it better had I not known what the ending was...but a friend spoiled it for me before I watched it


----------



## Nakor (Jul 30, 2010)

The Importance of Being Earnest(2002 version) - 7/10
I enjoyed it, just not as much as the original. I do like colin firth though.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

The Kids Are Alright 7.5/10

Julianne Moore is hot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Kids Are Alright 7.5/10
> 
> Julianne Moore is hot.



I wanna see it just because Mark Ruffalo is in it.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 30, 2010)

*Princess and the Frog*: 9/10 Fucking loved it. Classic Disney and great characters. Made me laugh a lot and I actually cared about the characters which a lot of movies don't make me do anymore. Would've been better with more memorable music like the old ones have and maybe if the beginning didn't introduce everyone so strangely, but it was a great movie. Very charming.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I wanna see it just because Mark Ruffalo is in it.



Not because of the lesbians?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2010)

Chee said:


> Not because of the lesbians?



Lesbians who have kids my age...nah.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> High Tension: 2 out of 5
> 
> The gore and violence, as well as the fast pace, makes this movie entertaining. However, as a story, it falls flat. It has way too big of a plot hole and leaves the viewer with far too many unanswered questions by the end.



While I enjoyed the movie overall, it was vastly overrated.

It's a typical slasher with an overused twist ending.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Lesbians who have kids my age...nah.



Julianne is a milf though.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 31, 2010)

Fraust said:


> *Princess and the Frog*: 9/10 Fucking loved it. Classic Disney and great characters. Made me laugh a lot and I actually cared about the characters which a lot of movies don't make me do anymore. Would've been better with more memorable music like the old ones have and maybe if the beginning didn't introduce everyone so strangely, but it was a great movie. Very charming.



Friends on the Other Sides makes up for everything though. 



MartialHorror said:


> While I enjoyed the movie overall, it was vastly overrated.
> 
> It's a typical slasher with an overused twist ending.



I didn't even know it was rated highly.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 31, 2010)

Just watched *Inception* a few days ago and it was spectacular. Christopher Nolan is my favorite director currently working (although he has some competition for the spot with the likes of Lynch, Tarantino, Scorsese, Aronofsky and the Coen Brothers) and he absolutely succeeds on virtually every level again. Inception absolutely IS as good as it is hyped to be. I give it a *9.5/10*, I probably would have given it a full 10, but it could have used some character development for the side characters. Overall still a simply awesome film.


----------



## taiga (Jul 31, 2010)

taxi driver, 8/10.


----------



## EpicRocklee (Jul 31, 2010)

predators 9/10 ... Good Movie!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Friends on the Other Sides makes up for everything though.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't even know it was rated highly.



I could be guessing. But if I recall, a major reason is that when it came out, there weren't many gore movies. Plus, the movie was pretty intense(imo).

As I said, I liked it. But I like those kinds of movies. I didnt get why non-fans were suddenly dry humping it. "Hostel" had a similar response(although at least that had a fairly unique idea, although the end of the movie was just a typical slasher).


----------



## Ramenbitch (Jul 31, 2010)

View from the top - 5/10


----------



## Fraust (Jul 31, 2010)

*Memento*: 10/10

I may just have very well found my new favorite movie of all time. I don't even know what to say. The twists and turns this movie took me through built up a new and different type of excitement and anxiousness each time and I just wanted to know how the fuck everything started. Along with Shutter Island and Inception it's yet another movie that almost makes me question my own life and reality, but in this case it doesn't scare me shitless but rather enchant me with some incredible storytelling.

Christopher Nolan is officially my favorite now and at the very least this is my second favorite movie of all time after Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jul 31, 2010)

Up in the air, 9/10

Great movie, clever story, good humour and george clooney does a perfect job.


----------



## Coldhands (Jul 31, 2010)

Shutter Island - 9/10


----------



## Toreno (Jul 31, 2010)

Batman: Under The Red Hood - 9/10

Story was really good and the action scenes were pretty amazing. 

Only dislike was the voice acting of the Joker. Didn't seem like John DiMaggio was the perfect fit.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 31, 2010)

salt 7/10
The first time I almost fell asleep on a movie in a while. Its like they tried to create another bourne trilogy but failed


----------



## Divi (Jul 31, 2010)

Shelter. 

5/10. 

Just...no. It was like Drag Me To Hell all over again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2010)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail: B

It was funny, but the ending was too silly in a 4th wall breaking sense(reminded me of Blazing Saddles, actually).


----------



## Nakiami (Jul 31, 2010)

Ip man and Ip man 2

10/10


----------



## Judecious (Jul 31, 2010)

time travelers wife 10/10


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

The Prestige 10/10

I used to give it a 7/10 in all of my previous viewings, but wow. Something about Nolan's movies makes me love them more and more after repeated viewings.

I think I'll reorder my favorite Nolan films now, especially with Inception out.

Memento
The Prestige
The Dark Knight
Batman Begins
Inception
Insomnia
Following


----------



## Koi (Aug 1, 2010)

The Prestige is next on by shiny new Netflix queue.   I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 1, 2010)

Chee said:


> The Prestige 10/10
> 
> I used to give it a 7/10 in all of my previous viewings, but wow. Something about Nolan's movies makes me love them more and more after repeated viewings.


It's usually the opposite with me.

*Back to the Future-A*
A great light-hearted adventure/high school movie
*
Back to the Future II-B-*
I really like how the work in the climax of the first movie into the climax, though the darker and more "save the world" story isn't really as satisfying as the first one's. Also enjoyed just how batshit silly the future is going to be in five years (and there's going to be fifteen jaws sequels by then too). It does kind of overstay its welcome with the fifteen different "oh but it's not over yet" scenes, but it's still a fun ride.

*Back to Future III-D*
Ugh. After just how crazy II got with Marty trying to get the alternate alternate time line back to just the alternate time line, this movie's adventure just seems dull.It doesn't even feel like a Back to The Future movie, just some uninteresting western.

*Young Frankenstein-A*
Kind of bummed out about the screening I saw of it. While it was cool to get to see it on a big screen, the fact that they were just playing a 4X3 DVD sucked. It looked like it was being stretched by the panoramic mode on a Vizio tv, and it was full a interlace artifacts, which means that probably weren't even using a upscaler. Still a great movie though.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2010)

> Something about Nolan's movies makes me love them more and more after repeated viewings



Opposite for me. I remember loving Insomnia the first two times, but just watched it today and the speed and volume at which Nolan changes cameras, especially in the last scene was just jarring, and quite distracting.


----------



## Chee (Aug 1, 2010)

Never cared much for Insomnia. Still a solid movie though.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 1, 2010)

predators 7/10 nice movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2010)

lol, after Back to the Future said that there would be 15 more Jaws movies, they stopped making them!

Unless you count Bruno Mattei's "sequel"


----------



## Yakuza (Aug 1, 2010)

*Brooklyns Finest* - _8/10_

I thought it was quite good, reminded me of Training Day.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 1, 2010)

Splice 6/10

Kinda interesting sci-fi film by Vincenzo Natali that ultimately falls short on its premise. What could have been a very nice way to explore the morals of creating a hybrid of a human with other species (which it does but only to a very superficial level) turns to be some kind of sci-fi thriller with a bit of suspense. That is also not bad executed, I wasnt bored during the picture but I felt it could have been a very rich experience and not just a "ok, it was kinda interesting" one.


----------



## Synn (Aug 1, 2010)

*INCEPTION 10/10*


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2010)

Ironically enough, I also watched The Prestige last night.  My score for it is 9/10.

I think it's probably my second favorite Nolan film (behind Memento).  Michael Caine and Christian Bale frequently work with Nolan, but they turned in their best work here.  Solid acting.  Female performances were weak like usual.

Tesla's machine was truely a nightmare wasn't it?  Angiers had to keep killing his clone after every performance.  I love how each Magician arranged for their notebooks to be read by each other.  Very amusing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 1, 2010)

I finished watching Jackie Brown last night. My 2nd favorite Tarantino movie. Had a good plot,and hardly any filler time(like most other Tarantino movies). Sam Jackson performance was awesome to boot.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 1, 2010)

Toy Story 3: 10/10

And I don't like to give away 10s.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 1, 2010)

*It's Complicated*: 7/10 It was cute. I like the actors, but I really didn't laugh once. I mean I knew when things were supposed to be funny and I understood the humor, but it just didn't make me laugh. Story was okay, ending was a little wtf, but cute.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 1, 2010)

*Inception.*  8/10

The hype was overblown, so I must say that I am a little disappointed.  However, Ellen Page was great eye candy, and while certain aspects of the plot were too predictable, it was still fun to watch it out.  Nevertheless, the ending was the least enjoyable part of the film.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe I was just hoping for a tragedy or a shock ending that could have left the audience with a greater sense of realism.  I hate such perfect happy endings.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2010)

Lolita (1997) 6/10

Meh worthy. There were time where it was interesting but they were far and few between. 

The Fly 8/10

Pretty much still one of the creepiest Sci-fi horrors you will ever watch, even if at times its alittle ridiculous.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 1, 2010)

Rocket Science - 6/10
A few real good scenes, but I didn't get any satisfaction out of the ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 1, 2010)

Invictus: A-

Slightly mawkish in its being inspirational, but hell.......It WAS inspirational.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2010)

The Inspector Lynley Mysteries:For the Sake of Elena - 6/10
Technically its a TV show but it was an hour and a half in length which is long enough to be a movie. Netflix recommended it to me based on my like of sherlock holmes. this isn't even close to being as good. the female lead character is really annoying.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 2, 2010)

The A-Team 7/10

Very entertaining action packed movie. I was a fan of the series when I was a little kid and this is a nice way to put it on film. Light-hearted picture in the summer fashion, with a good cast, well balanced pace and cool secuences. I lold with Murdock and B.A. as I used to lol with the series counterpart.


----------



## Prowler (Aug 2, 2010)

Hancock - 4/10


----------



## Fraust (Aug 2, 2010)

dreams lie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I was just hoping for a tragedy or a shock ending that could have left the audience with a greater sense of realism.  I hate such perfect happy endings.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Please explain to me how it was a happy ending? Because he decided to choose what made him happy in the end? Because otherwise it's pretty fucked up if, and only if, it's still a dream.




*Death at a Funeral*: 8/10 Was funny. Funnier than I expected. Some actors I just don't find amusing, but they had their moments. Cyclops stole the show, though, with the "FIVE MINUTES?!" bit. Overall good movie I'd say.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 2, 2010)

Star Trek - *8.8/10* ... mmMmm Spock. 

The Book of Eli - *7/10*


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 2, 2010)

Jennifers Body - 1 out of 5

Seriously, whoever praised this thing for having "witty dialogue" should be fired. This movie was terrible. The only thing it had going for it was its speedy pace.


----------



## Kei (Aug 2, 2010)

Salt 9/10

Ending was cliche but Angelina has proven to me that she is the best and no one can replace her as the top action heronie of any movie, sh was convincing and cool, she had the right type of sexiness that a girl of her statue should have, she was bloody and brusied but i thought she was really hot still.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Aug 2, 2010)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo: 10/10

Another _*great*_ film soon after Inception. It was filmed in Sweden and I watched the English dub. Not only was it well acted, but this movie was graphic, disturbing, fascinating, and it absolutely held my attention throughout. Now I can squeal with glee at the fact that David Fincher—whom I believe this movie was custom made for—is doing the American version with Daniel Craig as the male lead. Provided they cast the right girl for the female lead (_huge_ shoes to fill, since the girl _was_ more interesting than the movie, which was terrific), this movie should, at the very least, match its Swedish iteration.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

I watched threee movies this weekend, and I forgot one of them:

Cop Out: 5/10 - okay action, bad comedy, stupid plot

Clash of the Titans: 2/10 - shitty story, shitty characters, terrible everything, barely any good action sequences, and even the Kraken was a huge let down.

Remebered the other movie:

Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief: 5.5/10 - surprisingly the best movie I saw of the three. Still pretty dumb, but it was mildly entertaining at least. It did really, really take a shit on my intelligence's integrity.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2010)

FitzChivalry said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo: 10/10
> 
> Another _*great*_ film soon after Inception. It was filmed in Sweden and I watched the English dub. Not only was it well acted, but this movie was graphic, disturbing, fascinating, and it absolutely held my attention throughout. Now I can squeal with glee at the fact that David Fincher—whom I believe this movie was custom made for—is doing the American version with Daniel Craig as the male lead. Provided they cast the right girl for the female lead (_huge_ shoes to fill, since the girl _was_ more interesting than the movie, which was terrific), this movie should, at the very least, match its Swedish iteration.



The Girl Who Plays with Fire is already out in theaters. It's the second movie in the trilogy. You should read the books, they are very good. There's alot left out from the book in the first movie, plus you don't get salander's inner dialogue which is awesome.

It's too bad the author of the books died after finishing the trilogy. Apparently there is a fourth book that is almost fully written except some scenes in the middle but it's locked up in Swedish court between his family and the woman he shared his life with for years(but didn't officially marry). I think she also helped with the books but dont' know for sure.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 3, 2010)

I just saw 9 yesterday.

8.5/10

I loved the characters, and the animation, but I think it was too short and could have been developed more.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Aug 3, 2010)

*Twilight: New Moon*

8/10

It was a pretty good movie. I liked it better than the first one. Jacob was awesome, the plot was good and the acting too. An enjoyable experience.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2010)

Weird Science 8/10 funny 80's movie
Edward Scissor Hands 9/10


----------



## The Boss (Aug 3, 2010)

Inception - *9/10 *Not amazing.. but pretty awesome. _Dat ending. _


----------



## Kei (Aug 3, 2010)

The Predators

5/10

I watched all the predators movies and non could cool the hatred i felt when i watch the movie.


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 3, 2010)

The Hunted(2003) - 8/10

Benicio Del Toro is great as always.
A must see for every knife-fighting amatuer.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 3, 2010)

The Prestige 7/10

Yeah I forgot how much I was disappointed by this movie. Yes it was very well written and well acted (Hugh Jackman impressed me) but the film just isn't as wonderful as it promises to be. The final act is too silly imo, I guess a rational ending was too much for Nolan.


----------



## isanon (Aug 4, 2010)

avatar the last airbender 6/10 

well i guess it was entertaining enough but i dislike it didnt have a proper ending and that the whole movie seemed rushed

i would probably have felt stronger about this movie if i had seen the series


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

isanon said:


> avatar the last airbender 6/10
> 
> well i guess it was entertaining enough but i dislike it didnt have a proper ending and that the whole movie seemed rushed
> 
> i would probably have felt stronger about this movie if i had seen the series



lol, yeah, you would've felt stronger if you had seen the series.....albeit not in a good way....


----------



## Inamax (Aug 4, 2010)

Inception - 7/10.
I almost fell asleep at the first part of the story, everything was so slow. Especially until they woke up fer rlz. 
when they entered what-s-his-name's mind shot got interesting though. 
But I'm not happy with the ending, too. 
But yeah. Good film.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 4, 2010)

The Matrix: 9/10

I've seen the movie so many times and I never actually paid attention to Morpheus's description of why the machines were farming humans and other little things in the movie. The way they foreshadow a lot of things is pretty impressive and there are a lot of things that probably would've been awesome to see unfold had I not known what was going to happen. I forget how good the movie is because I almost always stare at Keanu Reeves in amazement of how monotone everything he does is... like bad. He has the right look for a Neo, but I just can't stand how he has no emotion.


----------



## Hope (Aug 4, 2010)

Inception 8/10

I adored this film, it grabbed me from the first second, and the ending was such a shellshock.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Aug 4, 2010)

Dinner for Schmucks - 6.5/10 

Dunno wasn't a bad movie, but I just didn't think it was that funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2010)

Yakuza: Like a Dragon: D

Takashi Miike strangeness. I guess I'll review it.


----------



## Vyse (Aug 4, 2010)

Legion: 3/10

Meh movie, it's not even worth elaborating.

Willa Holland justifies the 3, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 5, 2010)

Staten Island: B

While it has some narrative flaws(I was often confused as to the order of things), the screenwriter took enough care in the characters and story that it won me over. I admired the twists, the characterizations, the acting and the finale. 

poor Ethan Hawke though. His career has finally been reduced to direct-to-DVD films(even if this is a decent one).


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 5, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World 7.5/10 

Lucky enough to see an advanced screening. Pretty good movie. Probably one of the funniest ive seen in awhile. Micheal Cera did a great job, though imo the movie got kinda flat towards the end but it was good none the less. The movie did a good enough job to make me want to go and read the comics now and from the reaction of the other people they liked it as well.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 5, 2010)

Kick-ass: B. Good story, loved the action, and that girl had one bad fucking mouth.


----------



## Invidia (Aug 5, 2010)

Inception. Very very good. 8.4/10


----------



## Vyse (Aug 5, 2010)

Couples retreat: 6/10

One of the better comedies out there,


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Rocket Science - 6/10
> A few real good scenes, but I didn't get any satisfaction out of the ending.



The ending was being honest. It delivers the message of "know who you are and more importantly, know who you are not " instead of the somewhat naive, Disney-esque "you can be anything you want if you want it badly enough".



*The Princess Blade*

This film caught my attention for several reasons:
1) I'm a fan of Hideaki Ito (the main actor in Umizaru).
2) I like Yumiko Shaku and Maki Yoko enough. Even though they aren't what you can call great actors, neither are they just eye candies.
3) Donnie Yen was the action director.

The fight choreography is fine and it has got a plot that is better than I expected. Overall an above average, cool-looking B/B+ sword fighting action movie. Yumiko Shaku did what she does best, which is playing a stone-cold, mostly expressionless character, just like her role Izuko in Sky High. 

It should be a fairly satisfactory film to watch, if you don't expect too much from it.

6.5/10


*Gabai Granny*

Based on the bestseller _Saga No Gabai-Baachan_ written by the Japanese comedian Shimada Yoshichi, it tells the story of Shimada's grandma who led a poverty-stricken life in the rural village of Saga but who had a remarkably optimistic and unique view of life and also a creative and resourceful way of living. The book was so popular that the 100 million yen budget for the film was acquired from its readers' donation, 10 thousand yen each person. 

However, the book is not very suitable for adaptation into movie in my opinion because it's basically a collection of many short anecdotes from the author's childhood living with his grandma, arranged in no particular order. As a result, the movie looks fragmented and the pacing isn't smooth at all. But like its book, it's still very encouraging and inspiring, and therefore worth watching.  

I also like its ending song very much.

7/10


*The Twilight Samurai*

It's quite similar to The Hidden Blade, but TS is a bit more subtle and its characters are more fleshed out. The acting is also better. It's great to see Hiroyuki Sanada (who played Dogen is _Lost_, if you don't know who he is) and Rie Miyazawa appearing in one film. The two child actors and other supporting cast like Seibei's superior did very well, too. What happened to Tomoe's brother btw? He just disappeared completely after it's said that he went to Edo. Not that it's important though.

Overall, a solid and interesting movie. It sort of made me wish it was Yoji Yamada who directed _The Memoir of Geisha_. 

9/10


*Love and Honor*

The last film of Yoji Yamada's samurai trilogy. Like the other two, it's also about a low-ranking samurai. In The Twilight Samurai, Seibei Iguchi fought for his family; In The Hidden Blade, Munezo Katagiri fought for his love; In Love and Honor, Shinnojo Mimura (played by Takuya Kimura) fought for his wife's honour (as the title suggests). 

Some said it's the weaker one in the trilogy, but I humbly disagree. I think it has the most intense sentiments out of the 3 and some of the scenes are very poetic. Also, Rei Dan is simply gorgeous in this film.

It's hard for me to decide which one I like more, this or Twilight Samurai. Twilight Samurai is more detailed in portraying a low-ranking samurai's life, but I think I will place Love and Honor a tad higher because I'm a sucker for emotional films.

9.1/10


----------



## Living Wisdom (Aug 6, 2010)

The Ministers

6/10


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2010)

I have The Fall sitting next to my TV right now.  Has anyone ever seen it?  I probably won't get to it until Saturday, with my schedule. :\


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Aug 6, 2010)

Religulous - 9/10

Very funny, but a bit redundant in some parts.


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 6, 2010)

Capitalism? Greed? The American Dream? It must be, *There Will Be Blood!* I've been wanting to watch this film since it's release in 2007, but never got the chance until yesterday and I was blown away. The cinematography is beautiful, the score (composed by Radiohead's Jonny Greenwood) is attention-grabbing, and Daniel Day-Lewis' performance as a turn-of-the-century oil man that personifies greed and a ruthless pursuit of wealth is mesmerizing. Proving once again that he is one of the best actors on the planet, Day-Lewis is in rare form in a near perfect performance and, to be quite honest, gives perhaps the single best acting job I've ever witnessed. A fantastic film all around, but even if you're not interested in the story, it's worth a watch just to see Day-Lewis' role as Daniel Plainview. I give the film a *9/10* and Day-Lewis gets an *11/10*.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 6, 2010)

Koi said:


> I have The Fall sitting next to my TV right now.  Has anyone ever seen it?  I probably won't get to it until Saturday, with my schedule. :\



It's a very very pretty movie. Connection with it on a emotional level is kind of hit-or-miss.

*The Taking of Pelham One Two Three-A*
Really makes the 2009 movie look like it's trying to hard in every single way.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 6, 2010)

inception 10/10


----------



## Kalle85 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Police Story 1-4*
Watched them last week. Yeah, I was in the mood for some old classic Jackie Chan movies. I miss them so much. The movies he does now are not that bad, but compared to the old ones, they're pretty bad. xD 
The fight scenes are awesome. I mean just look at the one in the mall from Police Story 1. That's pretty badass. Though I must say, that the movies suck storywise. But that doesn't matter to me, because they have some funny scences (at least in the german dub) and some great fight scenes.

For the fights and stuff, I would give them all a 10/10. I probably watched them like 50 times already, but I'll never get tired of them.

*Project S aka Supercop 2*
Well... I just watched the Spin-Off from Police Story. It was bad. Story was so-so and there wasn't enough fighting. That's sad because Michelle Yeoh is like Jackie Chan...with Boobs. Could've been that much better. But the fights that are there are pretty good though. 

And what the hell was the Jackie Chan cameo all about? It didn't make any sense. Probably just for the sake of getting more people to watch it at the cinema. Nevertheless, the cameo was funny.

4/10 because I was very bored when there wasn't any fighting going on.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 6, 2010)

*Ben-Hur*

Despite its length (3.5 hours), it actually gets better towards the end. The most memorable scene for me would be the chariot-racing. It's comparable to the pod-racing scene in Star Wars. Simply breathtaking. 

9/10


----------



## Sunako (Aug 6, 2010)

American High School  / 10 x 

- - - 

Ratatouille - :8/10
cute and funny


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2010)

Hmmm, where is Chee?

The Other Guys: B+

I thought it was very funny and the action was pretty awesome(in an old school way) too. The cast is all superb and it's nice to see Michael Keaton in a comedy again. I liked the fact that the humor is very unpredictable and off-beat. 

However, some of the jokes do go on a bit long. But still, I might call it the best comedy since "The Hangover".


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, where is Chee?
> 
> The Other Guys: B+
> 
> ...


Every time I look at a preview for The Other Guys,I get reminded of Hot Fuzz.....

Anyway,I just saw Training Day. Fucking awesome movie.


----------



## Toreno (Aug 6, 2010)

Kick Ass 8.5/10

I though this movie was going to be dumb. Turned out pretty good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2010)

I think TOH is funnier than Hot Fuzz but not as good overall.


----------



## Nae'blis (Aug 6, 2010)

Brick

Joseph Gordon-Levitt <3
Nora Zehetner <3

7/10


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 6, 2010)

The Other Guys 8.5/10
It was a funny movie. There were moments that were hilarious and some moments that were kinda dry but it was a little above decent.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel like I need to watch 'The Twilight Samurai' again, I absolutely loved it the first time around, and thought it was the best out of the trilogy by a distance.

Just watched Coming to America and Red Heat - both great fun.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 6, 2010)

EDIT: Referring to Brick, that movie was an awesome modern-day noir film. 

Advent Children Complete: I gave the original an 8, so this one gets a 9.5. Awesome, truly awesome.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2010)

The Matrix 9/10 still good after seeing it to many times
Kill Bill 8/10


----------



## Maria Antonia (Aug 6, 2010)

Inception- 10/10
It's the best movie I've seen in 2010. I love it.

The Breakfast Club- 10/10
Classic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2010)

The Karate Kid(original): A-

It was really good. While I liked the remake, this one was better(mainly due to the performances). The karate itself aint all that though.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 6, 2010)

Analyze that: bollocks/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2010)

Toy Story 3 10/10 Good as the others


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 7, 2010)

Notorious - 10/10

Fucking movie made me cry. I dunno what it is with these motion pictures about the lives of rappers but they just get me every time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 7, 2010)

Land of The lost. 0/10.

One of the stupidest movies I have ever seen.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Karate Kid(original): A-
> 
> It was really good. While I liked the remake, this one was better(mainly due to the performances). *The karate itself aint all that though.*



Considering how it's some white kids in California, were you really expecting much?

*Vagabond-B*
An interesting if sometimes slow and low impact movie. It seems to suggest that life sucks whether or not you ever settle down.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2010)

In a sense.

I remembered from seeing it years ago and thinking the karate wasnt all that. However, I do know that the writer(if I recall) was a practicioner and they did hire real life karate experts to do some of the stunts(in fact, I met the guy who doubled as Miyagi).

But to be fair, American movies were pretty far behind in the 80's in terms of martial arts.. My issue is that often it doesnt even seem like karate being used(Daniel's stance looks like shit during the tournament).


----------



## escamoh (Aug 7, 2010)

dinner for shmucks: 7/10

funny but borderline retarded


----------



## Furious George (Aug 7, 2010)

Kick-Ass 

*6/10*

Long review is here.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 7, 2010)

Long review is here. here's my review of kick ass. not quite as elegant as Cyckness, but it was written in one draft.

I've been itching to write a review on a movie. I believe the last movie I saw was Slumdog Millionaire, so I might write one on that.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 7, 2010)

*The Killing Fields*

It's a 1984 movie about the Cambodian Civil War and the Khmer Rouge regime, narrated from the perspectives of a New York Times reporter, Sydney Schanberg and his Cambodian interpreter, Dith Pran. 

The film mostly focuses on the personal struggles of the two men and their friendship. Probably because the Cambodian-Vietnamese War was still ongoing when this film was made, and it took more time for some of the historical facts to be brought to light, the film hasn't fully captured the atrocities committed by the Khmer Rouge (at least I felt that way). But the glimpses of the terror shown in this film are enough to make you feel disgusted (such as the brainwashing program to turn the children into soldiers and murderers).

Also, the film doesn't covered enough of the background of the war. Like, what caused the civil war? And what's the role of US in all these? They just assumed you know. I think a bit more fill-in on the history would have made it a better film.

In short, it's no Schindler's List or Hotel Rwanda. But it's still worth-seeing if you're interested in Cambodian war/Khmer Rouge. Having some knowledge on the topic beforehand would help.

7.5/10


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 7, 2010)

I saw the Tekken live action movie.
The plot has almost nothing to do with the games.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Kazuya has been turned into a pussy.
In the movie his character is basically this: *snif* *snif* Daddy doesn,t let me run the company because i am a dick. I want to rule the world *snif* *snif*
Also despite being a whiny bitch he is able to get laid with both Anna and Nina fore some reason.
Heihachi has been turned into a good guy who talks abouth honor and all that crap.( fore those who have not played the games Heihachi trew his freaking son of a clif just to teach him a leason so why he is a good guy in the movie is beyond me.)
Christy is Jin's girlfriend fore some reason( Mind you that Jin stil has a Girlfriend back home while he is making out with Christy).
And then we come to the only reason i came to see the movie in the first place. *Yoshimitsu*. And he was not badly done. Sure he was not a cyborg any more but he was stil a kick ass samurai. Plus he has a stadium full of groupies with him. So all goes well until the fucking ending of his fight where Jin pulls out a lame ass Death Mother speech power up combo and knocks him out. We never learn his faith afther the match and i gues we have to assume that he died of screen which is BS.



The movie also pulls out every Martial arts movie cliche there is from the death mentor speeches to the revenge doesn,t solve anything bs.
Speaking of the later one:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The ending is kind of weird.
Jin fights Kazuya who is talking abouth the Mishima blood curse and how he is monster like him blablablabla Jin kicks his ass and when he finaly has the chance to kill him he is like "Cool story bro" and walks away as he is now the lord of Tekken. Christy has some  speech abouth how this is the beginning of Tekken( like this movie wil ever get a sequel) and then the movie ends with a scene afther the credits that shows Heihachi being alive.



I do have to say one more positive thing, the action was pretty wel done and there is decent gore in the movie.
So in the end i give this movie a 5/10 only because of the action and Yoshimitsu since the rest is garbage.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2010)

Ugh, the "Tekken" live action movie makes me groan, but I still want to see it.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, the "Tekken" live action movie makes me groan, but I still want to see it.


If it makes you feel any beter it was beter then the last street fighter movie.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 7, 2010)

Splice.
7/10

It's paced well, it's not typically what you expect of a Scifi film and overall the storyline was a bit messed up but interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2010)

Eunectes said:


> If it makes you feel any beter it was beter then the last street fighter movie.



So at the absolute least, a 1.5/4 stars.

Im guessing I'll give it a 2/4....the fight scenes looked decent.


----------



## Eunectes (Aug 7, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> So at the absolute least, a 1.5/4 stars.
> 
> Im guessing I'll give it a 2/4....the fight scenes looked decent.


The fights are pretty decent but you shouldn,t waste your money on it.
Watch it fore free somewhere.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 7, 2010)

lol, I intend to netflix it when it comes out over here.


----------



## Living Wisdom (Aug 7, 2010)

Inception
5/5


----------



## Nakor (Aug 7, 2010)

Inspector Lynley: Well-Schooled in Murder - 6/10
Another not so great mystery. It had Bill Nighy in it though, which did make it more enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 8, 2010)

Friday the 13th part 3: C+


----------



## Eki (Aug 8, 2010)

The Losers- 7/10

It was good movie, loads of action and funniness, just didnt like the way it ended :/


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2010)

Inspector Lynley: Payment in Blood - 6/10
Same quality as the last one, except James McAvoy was in this one. This is the second one in a row that had a recognizable star in it.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 8, 2010)

Mary and Max
10/10

One of the best claymation films i've ever seen in my life, i don't care who you are you'll shed tears at the end.


----------



## Rock Lee (Aug 8, 2010)

Sorry, Haters

9/10

The main character played by robin penn gave one of the best performances of a sociopath i've seen in any film and wow that ending will leave you in total shock.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2010)

The Inspector Lynley Mysteries: Missing Joseph - 6/10
Same as the others but no stars in this one


----------



## Levithian (Aug 8, 2010)

The new Alice in wonderland. In my opinion it was total crap. Not as good as most of the older movies. They manged to screw it up even with Johnny Depp, who is a great actor in my opinion. The story failed, and the characters did not seem true to the time period besides.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2010)

The Other Guys:  7/10.

There were some funny scenes.  I liked how Will and Mark kept getting bribed.  Broadway tickets, Knicks tickets, etc.  It was also hilarious when we were introduced to Sheila for the first time.

Centurion:  8.5/10.  Really good.  I wish Robin Hood from earlier in the year had been half this good.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2010)

Twisted - 7/10
Good crime thriller. Ashley Judd was smoking hot. I completely forgot that she was this attractive. I'm also pretty sure I've seen this movie before, though didn't remember til the end.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

Night at the Museum 2 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 8, 2010)

~Ageha~ said:


> Night at the Museum 2 9/10


Were you watching HBO?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Were you watching HBO?



yeah i was. actually i saw it yesterday when it aired on HBO.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 9, 2010)

Eat Drink Man Woman - 9/10
I really enjoyed the entire movie, but the last scene was perfect.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 9, 2010)

*The Departed* - 9/10 _Magnificent_.. though I think I prefer the Chinese version.  Matt Damon looks _gooooood_. 

*Shutter Island *- 7.5/10 Pretty good.. kinda predictable.. still a great watch.


----------



## Ech?ux (Aug 9, 2010)

Alice in Wonderland. Bitches gonna bitch.

7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

*Ghost Writer - 5/10*

Another "thriller" that tries too hard to be good. It's boring, flat, non-suspenseful, one-note, cliche, trite, trivial, and down-right tedious. It was only after the credits rolled that I saw it was made by that child molester, Roman Pedolanksi. I felt dirty. 


*The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo - 7.5/10*

Kind of slow in spots, but after it was all said and done I enjoyed the movie. The rape scenes were gripping and believable to an extent, though the way that was resolved was very cliche.

*After.Life - 6/10*

At least it didn't end how I expected it to. Kind of keeps you guessing, but it ultimately fails at being a great movie. It's still decent, and you see Christina Ricc's tiny titties a lot (where they used to be huge--why, Christina, WHY??????????).


----------



## Yasha (Aug 9, 2010)

*On the Beach (1959)*

A nuclear war nearly wiped out all mankinds on earth, except those who live in Australia. But it's only a matter of time before the deadly radiation reaches the far southern hemisphere. Scientists gave an estimation of five months until the doomsday arrives. With the clock running down, the remaining survivors continue their daily lives with the thought of death continuously looming in their minds. Some choose to numb themselves with alcohol; some opt to live on in denial; and some try to fulfil their dreams before it's too late. Meanwhile, the navy intercepts a mysterious, nonsensical radio signal from San Diego, which is supposed to be lifeless, and some optimistic scientists propose that the radiation maybe weakened considerably before it reaches them, so it may not be as lethal as they thought. Is there really a chance to escape the seemingly inevitable or are they merely hanging onto some foolish hopes? Well, find out yourself. 

I think the acting is impeccable and the story is fascinating. Really a great post-apocalyptic human drama you should check out.

9/10


----------



## Fraust (Aug 9, 2010)

*The Game* 8/10

I don't really know how I feel about it. I only got 4 hours of sleep, which may have contributed to me not following too well, but still getting the gist of it. The ending seemed a little quick and kinda like "oh rly? lol, k cool" and I wasn't believing it 'cause I don't think most people would've reacted like he did. Overall I thought it was a good movie and an interesting (to say the least) concept.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Ghost Writer - 5/10*
> 
> Another "thriller" that tries too hard to be good. It's boring, flat, non-suspenseful, one-note, cliche, trite, trivial, and down-right tedious. It was only after the credits rolled that I saw it was made by that child molester, Roman Pedolanksi. I felt dirty.



I might see this. But I dunno, I dont think I want to watch any of Polanski's movies anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I might see this. But I dunno, I dont think I want to watch any of Polanski's movies anymore.


 It's funny, when I saw this movie the first time and knew it was made by him, I swore never to watch it. I forgot he made it when I watched it, then realized after the fact.

It's not worth seeing and I feel dirty having watched it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I might see this. But I dunno, I dont think I want to watch any of Polanski's movies anymore.



I don't have much of a problem, sure he's a fucked up scumbag, but I find it easy to divorce the guy from the movies he's made. It's not like he put some pro-pedophilia message in them.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bruno - daft. Hoped that it would've been a lot funnier than I found it to be, basically. Crude humour about knobs and bumming is not good for more than a few laughs, he overdoes it. He also pisses away any real attempts at satirising the homophobia in society by acting like such a ridiculously despicable twat. If it were funnier though, that could be forgiven.

Felon - 2008 prison drama starring Stephen Dorff and Val Kilmer. I think it's the best movie I've seen in a while. Although during watching I wasn't terribly bothered by this, it could probably be accused of 'selling out' in the way that the plot develops, and it could probably have been even better than it was - but it nevertheless delivers (rather well) its message about society's relationship with prisoners and the terrible state of prisons themselves. I really enjoyed it, in fact it's inspired me to start watching all of those movies that I was supposed to have watched by now.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2010)

The Prestige: Awesome acting and built-up tension.
8/19

The Hangover: funny and with a surprisingly good plot.
7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> I don't have much of a problem, sure he's a fucked up scumbag, but I find it easy to divorce the guy from the movies he's made. It's not like he put some pro-pedophilia message in them.



Then I envy you. I simply cant bring myself to support someone like him in any way, shape, or form. If I ever watch another movie of his again, it will be incidental(ex, if my Dad is watching it and I happen to be in the room).

I'd be fine with it if he got punished in some way. But for me, the nail in the coffin was the Justice Minister said: "I want see him make more movies" when he was released.

You can get away with anything as long as you have a product that's in demand, apparently.

So great or not, I avoid him and his movies.


----------



## Koi (Aug 9, 2010)

So I got this in my inbox today (it's an events newsletter from the Metropolitan Museum of Art in New York City) and I was literally like, 'Whoa, WHAT?' out loud:


> Norman Jewison: A Director in Focus
> Fridays, October 1 and 8, at 6:00 p.m. ($25 for an individual lecture, $40 for the series)
> Norman Jewison has been a vibrant force in the motion picture industry for four decades. He has been nominated for four Oscars; his films have received 46 nominations and 12 Academy Awards.
> 
> On October 1, critic *Armond White *will sit down with the director to discuss his life and films, followed by a screening of In the Heat of the Night, winner of five Academy Awards, including Best Picture of 1967. For the October 8 event, Jewison will be joined by surprise guests to share stories about filmmaking and give some behind-the-scenes insights, followed by a screening of 1987's Moonstruck, winner of three Oscars.


WHO IS LETTING THIS HAPPEN


----------



## Furious George (Aug 9, 2010)

Drag Me to Hell 

*8.5/10 *

They just don't make em' like this anymore.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 9, 2010)

The original, Heavy Metal, 9/10. Great movie, too bad the sequel was such a waste of time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2010)

Kung Pow! Enter The Fist: Very underrated IMO. Stupid,but funny.
7/10


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Aug 10, 2010)

Date Night

8/10


----------



## Sparrow (Aug 10, 2010)

I just finished watching *Up in the Air* and I thoroughly enjoyed the film. It was well acted and well written as well. I found the humor to be nice, although sometimes subtle, and the story to be interesting enough with a very good underlying theme. Overall I would give the movie an *8.0/10.* An enjoyable watch all around.


----------



## Thomaatj (Aug 10, 2010)

dance flick  7/10
sherlock holmes 7/10
the road 8/10
the book of eli 6/10
Van Wilder: fresman year 7/10


----------



## Fraust (Aug 10, 2010)

*RocknRolla* : 9/10

Did the movie have outstanding acting? No. Was the story ridiculously in-depth? Not really. Did every main character have some crazy background story that had them all connected in weird ways? Not a chance. Was the movie completely badass and awesome while still doing well at almost hitting the first three questions? Fuck yeah! I personally loved the movie, it was pure entertainment and really hope they actually do make the sequel. I know it's not critically acclaimed, but I don't understand why not. It's not an Oscar nominated drama, it's a fucking badass display of being a badass, 'nuff sed.


----------



## Koi (Aug 10, 2010)

The Fall - A-.  This is easily the most beautiful film I've ever seen.  I loved the characters and the story-within-the-story aspect with pieces from Alexandria's life scattered throughout.  Speaking of, I thought she gave an amazing performance, and unlike most other child actors, I didn't feel like ANYTHING was lacking, or even fake.  I loved her and Lee Pace's interactions, and I feel like he's a very underrated actor.  Their scene at the end, when he was finishing the story, was absolutely heartbreaking and felt very real.  Definitely buying this movie.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 10, 2010)

Inception, just saw it 10/10 one of my favs! It gives you something to think about.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 10, 2010)

lol, Kung Pow is awesome.

Our Man Flint: A-

It's a fun Bond Spoof, and most of my problems with it can be forgiven because it's a spoof(example, Flint could've made things easier if he told the base everything he was doing).


----------



## Mihomi (Aug 10, 2010)

Grave of the fireflies 7/10

It's been a long time since I cried this much to a movie


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2010)

Blades of Glory 9/10.

I can't really explain why I love this movie so much, I just do.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 10, 2010)

Dinners with Shmucks...IT WAS AWESOME 9/10

don't eat my pudding


----------



## Darth (Aug 10, 2010)

Kingdom of Heaven. 10/10


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 10, 2010)

Inception - 10/10

One of the best movies I've seen in a long time. Christopher Nolan has outdone himself again.


----------



## dreams lie (Aug 10, 2010)

Capitalism:  A Love Story  1/10

Michael Moore is quite possibly the most terrible director with any sort of fame or success whatsoever.  Jesus, Glenn Beck does more for the progressive movement than this fat ass.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 10, 2010)

Princess Mononoke  8.5/10

good movie deeper than other miyazaki movies and much more violent. but screw that the movie was incredible. his artwork is amazing and i love all his movies  one thing i didnt like though was the main character...he needs to pick a side and stick with it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 10, 2010)

Ghost Writer discussion.  I saw the film a few months ago and I thought it was kind of interesting.  Polanski has a decent style.

I also thought it was very slow.  Slow and boring during some stretches.  Solid cast.  I thought all of the actors did a decent job.  But I have to admit... I will never be a Ewan McG fan.

Probably scored it as a 7/10.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 10, 2010)

Couples Retreat - 6/10, I liked it.

I watched it with my mom tonight. This is the 2nd time I've seen it. It's not as funny as the first time and it wasn't too funny then, either... Not horrible, though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 11, 2010)

The last Airbender 5/10

While it wasnt as horrible as I thought it was to be, still smells too much like fail at several key points. Actors, pretty bad. Plot, excessively rushed and simplistic. Characters, most of them are for showing. I give it a 5 cause at the end its half entertaining at certain points, the art decoration was pretty nice and I somehow liked the "learn to do Tai-Chi in 5 basic lessons" scenes. I never watched the original series and probably the ones who did and are reading this want to kill me but I bet this is not a Street Fighter or Dragonball colective suicide type disaster.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 11, 2010)

Black Dynamite-very funny cheesy film. I liked it.
6/10


----------



## Yasha (Aug 11, 2010)

Rewatched 2 movies.

*300*

I had nearly forgotten how good this is. The cinematography is absolutely stunning. It's like Gladiator meets with Sin City. The soundtrack also adds a lot to the movie. Easily one of the manliest films ever made.

9.2/10


*NANA*

Excellent in almost every aspect (pacing, directing, casting, acting, soundtrack, etc.)

I am a huge fan of Mika Nakashima (I think she is one of the top 3 singers in Japan), but I must admit that Aoi Miyazaki stood out more in this film. She just took the word "kawaii" to a new level. The 2 songs, "Glamorous Sky" and "Endless Story" were performed flawlessly in the film by Mika Nakashima and Yuna Ito respectively.  

Very highly recommended.

9.5/10


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 11, 2010)

Crazy Heart

It was decent. Bridges has a good voice and the music was good.

7/10


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 12, 2010)

In Bruges - If you like the f-bomb you should totally see this  


*Spoiler*: __ 



"And I realized...maybe thats what hell is: the entire rest of eternity spent in Bruges. And I really, really hoped I wouldn't die. I really, really hoped I wouldn't die."


----------



## Fraust (Aug 12, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> In Bruges - If you like the f-bomb you should totally see this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



That movie was absolutely genius. I mean Colin Farrell was incredibly funny and it was just an awesome movie. I need to watch it again.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 12, 2010)

*The Other Guys * 

First 5 minutes were great but the rest of it sucked IMO. Will Ferrell is either "hit or miss" with me and this was a big miss. Marky Mark has never been funny so why is trying to be? 

*2/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2010)

Beverly Hills Cop: B+

Ah, the 80's. 

Smokin Aces 2: D

Ugh, I feel like reviewing it.


----------



## Falco-san (Aug 12, 2010)

`Predators: WHATTHEFUCKINGHELL/10
Shittiest movie I have seen this year. The old movie with AHNOLD was much better.


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 12, 2010)

Dinner for Shmucks 8/10 

Very funny, with good actors. However its the type of movie where I will wont laugh out loud often, but still find it funny nonetheless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Black Dynamite - 6.5/10

It certainly was a fun movie, a semi-funny movie, a sexy movie. It taught me how real men live. Real men like Black motha-fuckin' Dynamite.


----------



## Honzou (Aug 12, 2010)

Kick Ass
8/10 I loved everything about the movie except the fact that they didn't beat the shit out of Red Mist.

Repo Men
6/10 Movie was kind of dull to me.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 12, 2010)

Død snø 6/10

When you mix zombis and nazis you certainly cant do wrong and thats what you get here. All the glory of gory B-movies in the norwegian mountains. Stupid idea, characters and development that you cant help but like and enjoy. Its not as good as, lets say, Braindead or the likes but anyways you will have a good time if your into that sorta things lol.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2010)

Honzou? said:


> Kick Ass
> 8/10 I loved everything about the movie except the fact that they didn't beat the shit out of Red Mist.
> 
> Repo Men
> 6/10 Movie was kind of dull to me.


I couldn't even get 15 minutes into Repo Men .


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2010)

Repo Men was pretty shitty, only surpassed by "Eclipse" as the worst movie of the year.

Although this year has been decent so far. I havent hated any other movies besides those 2.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2010)

Legion and Marmaduke were both pretty shitty.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2010)

I thought legion was just mediocre. At the absolute least, it had Paul Bettany looking cool and Kevin Durand keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Captain America (Aug 12, 2010)

House of Wax.

7/10


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 12, 2010)

Inception: A+++ movie of the fucking year

The crow: city of angels: b+ I love the crow series

Death at a funeral (2010): 7/10 very funny owen (the dude that got the acid) was awesome fore spending most of the movie high off his ass


----------



## Feathers! (Aug 12, 2010)

I finally saw the new Star Trek movie and it was just awesome.  9/10

It had everything and it really made me like the whole franchise.  I'm just so happy that the millions of fans of it got a treat.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 13, 2010)

ezxx said:


> Dead Snow was a standard horror flick, with the added bonus of Nazis, so I don't see why the movie's particularly below avg, Hoff.



"you will have a good time if your into that sorta things lol"

I somehow like this kind of deliberately bad made films, specially when the things  that happen are specially bad made like that fat guy's death and the fight against the zombies with the chainsaw and hammers, the desmembering of that blond guy or when the nazi eat that guy's penis. Just this makes it worth a 5, IMO.


----------



## Inamax (Aug 13, 2010)

Beetlejuice [1988] - 8/10. Pretty good but kind of confusing and strange. I think I have to see it again. 
Anyway it had great humor and cast, I loved the characters and the plot. 
The effects.. were... ah-ma-zing. not. but it was 1988 so .. XD


----------



## Amuro (Aug 13, 2010)

Ninja Assassin 5/10

Not that i was expecting much but the plot was such a load of shit would have been better if they didn't just tag on the retarded librarian chick and her "ninja's are real you know :33 ". Ninja's went from awesome killers to dumb fucks in 15 minutes flat, you'd think an ancient sect of assassins hidden base would have some kind of security but no you can just drive right up to their front door and catch them unaware.

Not suprised it took Straczynski 53 hours to write the scipt.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 13, 2010)

Hagi said:


> you'd think an ancient sect of assassins hidden base would have some kind of security but no you can just drive right up to their front door and catch them unaware.



That was the funniest part of the movie. I thought the ninjas would be dodging bullets and massacring the soldiers like the invincible warriors they're supposed to be and be like "We heard you coming a mile away, you just fell in a trap" but they fail in every sense of the word.


----------



## Kalle85 (Aug 13, 2010)

More Jackie Chan movies:

*New Police Story*
Good. But Jackie cries way too much.
8/10

*Project A + Project A Part II*
OMFG, the german dub is so funny. The pirate really talked like a pirate. Haar! xD He had a funny accent, like the people in Hamburg. Not my favourite movies from Jackie, but still good. The scene where he dropped from the clock and almost broke his neck was jaw-dropping. And nice to see the 3 (Chan, Hung and Biao) in a movie together again.

Project A (7/10), Project A Part 2 (6/10)

*Dragon Lord*
First time I saw it. Didn't like it. Only good thing was the one were they played football (soccer) with this thing... I don't know what it's called in english, sorry. xD And the fight at the end.

5/10

*Who am I?*
Way too long. The last fight at the end was awesome, though. I did take 10-15 minutes, or so.
5/10


----------



## Koi (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World -  B+.  They changed quite a bit from the comics, but that doesn't make it any less enjoyable.  Edgar Wright and company are skilled enough that the changed work and the movie is the most fun you'll have in quite a while.  I loved the fights, I loved the stylization of everything, and as expected Wallace Wells probably brings the most lulz.   There are a few slow moments and the pacing in the beginning is sort of weird, I guess, but it's not a major issue, I don't think.

I dragged my boyfriend to a midnight.  He wasn't really interested in the movie but when it was over he just kept thanking me for making him go, haha.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2010)

I always thought that when they happened, the fight scenes and stunts in DragonLord were awesome. The plot was just too disjointed.


----------



## Bear Walken (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim ... 9/10. Know nothing about the comic but I really liked this movie. Interesting style.

Expendables ... 7/10. Cliche storyline. It was pretty much the same storyline from the last Rambo flick minus the church group. The action scene provided is the main reason for a 7 score. Needed more action scene though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2010)

The Expendables: A

Working on review now. It's not a great film, but it is great action.


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 13, 2010)

I saw Step-up 3D this morning 

it was cool to see some familiar faces, like the asian guy from Glee, the asian guy from Madonna's videos and some of the contestants from So you think..Dance 

they utilized the 3D camera really well (some hollywood movies cheat and just add some 3D graphics post-production), it's almost as if I was right next to the dancers. There was a scene where they were dancing and splashing in the water, my eyes were fooled and were instinctively blinking lol. 

the characters were very likable, very skilled dancers with passable acting skills. the plot was a bit predictable but you'll watch this movie for the sick hip hop choreography anyway. very solid and well paced script. i applaud them for not injecting too much sex, hip hop dancing shouldn't always be about butt-slapping and pelvic-thrusting.

it's great to see dancers highlighted in their own movie, not just as back-up for pop stars in music videos. highly recommend it 7.5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World - 8/10, I really liked it.

Never read the comics but it was a really very good movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World - 6.5/10.  There were definitely some funny moments in this film.  The gay roommate was a good character.

Mary Elizabeth Windstead is beautiful.  I definitely want to see more of her.

I was surprised that there wasn't more to the Envy storyline.  It seemed to end abruptly.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 13, 2010)

Date night: I give it a solid C. Tina Fay was funny and the car chase scene was nicely done but it wasn't very memorable and I am NOT a fan of steve carrell (sp).


----------



## IsoloKiro (Aug 14, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World- 9/10. Loved the effects and the humor. I didn't know much about the graphic novel series going in asides from the plot of the 7 evil ex's so it was nice to soak it all in at once. People can give Michael Cera all the crap they want about him playing the same character, but he does it so well that any negative thoughts regarding his "style" get thrown to the curb. The gay guy was also very humorous while the appearances by Chris Evans and Brandon Routh were surprisingly highlights of the film (more so Routh).


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

*Kick-Ass-C+*

My problems I had the first time I saw it were much more detrimental the second time around. Though I did like the main actor a bit more this time.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 14, 2010)

Inception - liked it quite interesting and very mind-blowing like the critic people say 

So rate it a 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Rukia, how dare you watch SP over the Expendables. 

Whiteout: F

Why the fuck did I watch this movie again? It's super predictable and has nothing else going for it.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Inception* - 6/10, not nearly as great as I expected it to be. The dream in a dream in a dream structure starts to get annoying after a while, the dream/reality topic as a whole isn't new and the end wasn't that mind blowing either. Good acting and effects though, might watch it again once it's out in HQ.

*The Human Centipede* - While the central idea is disgusting, it's also somewhat interesting. Could have been a good movie, but the implementation is bad. It's missing any sense and a good storyline. No explanation why the scientist does any of it, how he came up with that idea, what he tries to achieve with it. Then the whole "girls get lost in the woods at night" part is retarded, the end is even dumber. Also the topic of misogyny gets slightly introduced but no further explored, one possible incentive for the experiment. All in all something you might want to see, for me it was almost a waste of time. Acting was ok, settings and such high quality. 4/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 14, 2010)

Inception 8'5/10

Finally I saw it and yes, its a great film. Nolan does it again and brings a new and very fresh experience with some of the most surprising visual effects I have ever seen. Good cast and specially terrific pace and editing. All the complexity of the several layers of dreams are perfectly narrated and you dont get lost within all that stuff that is happening. Time differences are also very well done, cast is good and I liked the ending. So far best movie I have seen this year with the exception of Toy Story 3.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2010)

*Troy*

It lacks hearts and soul like most commercial movies. It's as if nobody involved with the project believed they were brought together to create something great, and hence it isn't. It hovers somewhere between mediocre and decent. 

The last 45 minutes redeemed the film a little, but it's a bit too late to make up for the mostly lackadaisical performance in the first 2 hours. Also, it needs an epic soundtrack. 

Paris suddenly becoming Legolas at the end nearly cracked me up. 

7.3/10


----------



## jamila (Aug 14, 2010)

Salt 9/10.. Jolie was great.. my second fav movie this year, next to inception..


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Troy*
> 
> It lacks hearts and soul like most commercial movies. It's as if nobody involved with the project believed they were brought together to create something great, and hence it isn't. It hovers somewhere between mediocre and decent.
> 
> ...


Orlando Bloom uses the same voice for every role.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 14, 2010)

Joe vs the volcano. A pretty good movie, I liked the eccentric manners of the characters, and it was kind of funny. 6/10

The original movie: Pumpkin head. A really decent horror movie, good main character, kind of original for its time. 7/10. 

The sequels all sucked though and are not worth the watch.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 14, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince - 9/10

I liked the dark atmosphere in general and especially the scene in the cave. I'm definitely looking forward to Deathly Hallows.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2010)

I got this trailer during Scott Pilgrim and I thought it looked good.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7W6pEuAW0[/YOUTUBE]

lol.  Lindsay Lohan probably could have gotten this role if she hadn't made so many bad decisions in the last 5 years.

When does Zombieland 2 come out, Emma?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

I've liked Emma Stone and her perpetual one-eyeiness since Superbad, but that movie doesn't look so well.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2010)

It has a decent cast though.  Stanley Tucci!


----------



## Kahvehane (Aug 14, 2010)

The Expendables - 7.5/10

I think there could have been more of a plot, but all-in-all the experience was pretty nice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2010)

Old Dogs: F

I cried.....in shame. Seriously, this plot is so redundant and everything is agonizingly predictable and never really funny either. This movie had a huge cast too, so I'm confused.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2010)

*Green Zone-C*
It's a well made(mostly) action movie letdown by the fact that it's just a vehicle for a political message that everyone already has their opinion set in stone about. It feels like the movie was either made way too late, or way way too early.

I think Paul Greengrass is pretty much the master at shakey cam, and with the exception of the latter half of a chase scene near the end, the action bits are well done, with a nice flow and coherence. Not so swell though, is the characterization; there is none. Matt Damon does well enough with a character that really has nothing more to him than the motivation of finding out why he can't find WMDs. If that doesn't tell you much about him, well, then you know how I felt once the movie was over. The rest of the cast are also not given much more than their roles as plot devices.

This could have been a pretty good action flick if they didn't sacrifice characters you invest into with the intention of stating the obvious.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott Pilgram VS the World:

Ima rate this movie in 2 parts.....


Romance shit with Scott and Ramona: F-

The rest of the movie: A+

Final score because of it: C+

 Sorry


----------



## Alice (Aug 15, 2010)

Salt

fail/10

a simple paranoid delirium


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 15, 2010)

terminator salvation

8/10 for me


Liked it


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Aug 15, 2010)

Predators...Movie was not that bad.....7/10......


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

Evolution- 7/10

This film is misunderstood. The story isn't so bad and its hilarious, I really don't get the hate.


----------



## mitija (Aug 15, 2010)

Predators 5/10
it was ok for me


----------



## Yasha (Aug 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Orlando Bloom uses the same voice for every role.



lol. I don't think he will ever reach the height the role of Legolas gave him again. But that's by no means a dishonour of course, cuz LotR was so epic it's the peak of many great actors' career, maybe even including Sir Ian McKellen's.


*The Da Vinci Code*

It's a fairly satisfactory and rather enjoyable adaptation for me, although I remember Sophie being much more useful in the book.

8/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 15, 2010)

Levithian said:


> Joe vs the volcano. A pretty good movie, I liked the eccentric manners of the characters, and it was kind of funny. 6/10
> 
> The original movie: Pumpkin head. A really decent horror movie, good main character, kind of original for its time. 7/10.
> 
> The sequels all sucked though and are not worth the watch.


Wasn't the sequels made by the Scy-Fy network?



Rukia said:


> I got this trailer during Scott Pilgrim and I thought it looked good.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DL7W6pEuAW0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


I was reading on wiki that the directer plan on making a sequel to Zombielandl. The screenplay is incomplete for it though. The directer is also looking to make Zombieland 2 3-D.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

never was huge on the Da Vinci code. The good was okay and the movie was slightly better, but the films logic was retarded and it's raping of history is obvious. 

The film makes it out as if the Templars were around shortly after the death of Jesus when Christianity wasn't even legal for a few hundred years, and the Templars didnt exist until 1,000 years later(if I recall).

Also, I didnt get why Tom Hanks was so sold on the Jesus was married thing. There are some valid arguments for it, but Ian McKellen's characters argument was riddled with holes(like how the Gospel of Phillip supposedly proves they were married. It wasnt even written like for 100-200 years after the canon gospels were written. Why is that reliable yet the others not?)

Its hard for anyone with a shred of knowledge of history to take that book or movie seriously. It is pretty entertaining, however. The movie especially made it interesting.

The Edge of Darkness: C+

Meh, Mel Gibson's recent outbursts didn't distract me or anything. But the movie is pretty mediocre regardless. Gibson does a good job but its Ray Winstone who steals the show. Link removed for my full review.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2010)

Runaways 8/10
The girl with the Dragon Tattoo 8/10


----------



## Levithian (Aug 15, 2010)

What about Bob. The movie really made me laugh, a good comedy. 8/10


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim - 8/10

I felt pretty good that I knew just about all the nerdy references made in the movie. The fight/action scenes were awesome, especially with the comic-SFX. The stunts were also pretty good. The acting...could use a little work. Then again, it is Michael Cera. Gonna go read the comics now.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2010)

The Expendables:  7/10.  Pretty much exactly as advertised.

I felt really sorry for that security guy that found himself up against Li and Statham in a 1-on-2 scenario.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

lol, thats the guy who's going to be Brian Fury in the AWESOME live action Tekken movie.....although by awesome I mean it's probably going to be awful, and by awful I mean that I probably wont hate it.....


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2010)

So The Expendables is actually good and not just an ego trip for a bunch of hasbeens?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 15, 2010)

Depends who you ask. It's not an ego trip, nor are there many hasbeens. It's just sheer brutal action. If its not your cup of tea, then dont bother. But if like me you're into that, its awesome.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 15, 2010)

The Prestige - *9.5/10* DAMN _DAWG_ wtf did I just watched. :WOW


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2010)

The Boss said:


> The Prestige - *9.5/10* DAMN _DAWG_ wtf did I just watched. :WOW


The best fucking movie of all-time!


----------



## Noah (Aug 15, 2010)

Over the past week:

The Karate Kid (2010)
8/10. Way better than I expected it to be.

Tekken
2/10. Character rape. Horrible dialogue. Bad-to-almost-acceptable fight scenes. I give it points for not bothering with a plot and keeping the costumes. 

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
Epic/Epic. I haven't sat in a theater and just enjoyed a movie for a long time. Chris Evans and Brandon Routh own my soul forever.

Ninja Assassin
8/10. I've seen it already, but I forgot how AWESOME and AMAZING a bunch of CG blood and body parts can make a movie with ridiculous fight scenes.


----------



## Magnet (Aug 16, 2010)

Centurion 
3.5/5
not a bad flick.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> If its not your cup of tea, then dont bother. But if like me you're into that, its awesome.



Man I grew up watching Arnie movies, but I really don't want to watch another Cobra. Sometimes it works but with so many ego's in one film I'm not sure.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> never was huge on the Da Vinci code. The good was okay and the movie was slightly better, but the films logic was retarded and it's raping of history is obvious.
> 
> The film makes it out as if the Templars were around shortly after the death of Jesus when Christianity wasn't even legal for a few hundred years, and the Templars didnt exist until 1,000 years later(if I recall).
> 
> ...




I always think of it as a fiction, but I've to admit that the theory does sound brilliant and intelligent to someone like me who knows next to nothing about the history of christianity.




Rukia said:


> The best fucking movie of all-time!



You said The Illusionist was better.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> You said The Illusionist was better



Hard to judge, Illusionist has a better ending but otherwise its weaker. Tbh both films are overrated.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 16, 2010)

Both are a bit overdramatic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> So The Expendables is actually good and not just an ego trip for a bunch of hasbeens?


Bruce Willis is a has-been even though he was in one of the most badass movies of all time "Live Free or Die Hard" 3 years ago? Wow...


----------



## Fiona (Aug 16, 2010)

Iception. Greatest movie ever! 

Before that i saw pandorum and laughed my ass off. Techno nerd wakes up and becomes badass alien killer and then sex god of a new world?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> Bruce Willis is a has-been even though he was in one of the most badass movies of all time "Live Free or Die Hard" 3 years ago? Wow...



The film was pretty mediocre, and he looked like a fossil. And the only thing badass about that film was Maggie Q who I was rooting for in her fight with Willis.

Speaking of Bruce Willis I watched Hostage the other day, most overly dramatic film I've seen in ages. It was a decent movie but someone really should have told the director to stop with the ridiculous editing and shots, you would be mistaken to think this guy was directing LOTR.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Man I grew up watching Arnie movies, but I really don't want to watch another Cobra. Sometimes it works but with so many ego's in one film I'm not sure.



It's not like Cobra. This is why I keep saying the Expendables is not a throwback to 80's action movies. It's simply throwing 80's action stars back into a movie.

An 80's action film would Stallone or somebody shirtless, oiled up and have them walking in slow motion as no one can seem to shoot him even though he's in the open. He'd also be saying cheesy one liners.

"The Expendables" is hard to pin down. It's as if Stallone is reinventing the action genre. It's like combing the post-Batman Begins comic book movies(in taking everything seriously) and the violence of the 80's action film. The only movie that's close to it in tone that I can think of is "Rambo"(4).


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Man I grew up watching Arnie movies, *but I really  want to watch another Cobra.*



*FIX'D* it for you.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 16, 2010)

Godzilla(Gojira) 1954, I enjoyed it. Very good for its time, some annoying and slow plot elements(Oxygen destroyer), but it was a classic. Not sure what to rate it though, so I won't.


----------



## fakund1to (Aug 16, 2010)

Inception 11/10 great.

Predators 3/10 kinda boring.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> The film was pretty mediocre, and he looked like a fossil. And the only thing badass about that film was Maggie Q who I was rooting for in her fight with Willis.
> 
> Speaking of Bruce Willis I watched Hostage the other day, most overly dramatic film I've seen in ages. It was a decent movie but someone really should have told the director to stop with the ridiculous editing and shots, you would be mistaken to think this guy was directing LOTR.


I read the book "Hostage". It was one of my favorite books of all time. The movie though....I couldn't tell what the hell was going on.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 16, 2010)

Beetlejuice - 9/10

Awesome performance by Keaton.


----------



## Heihachi (Aug 16, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim.

10/10

It was everything I hoped it would be, and a little bit more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Uh oh, the Cinema Snob hated Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 16, 2010)

he's called a snob for a reason


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 16, 2010)

the A team 8/10 it was good


----------



## RAGING BONER (Aug 16, 2010)

*Street Thief* is a cool movie and a definite must watch for anyone looking to break in to the burglary biz...


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 16, 2010)

> Uh oh, the Cinema Snob hated Scott Pilgrim.



Dude needs to shorten his review.

The Family Stone: 7/10

[edit] Do people take this Cinemasnob guy seriously? 18 mins of crap, all he did was call the film and its characters names, and not actually tell us what his problem was other than "Its not my cup of tea". Not to mention all the apologising for having a different opinion, while patronising anime fans by stating we're simpletons who love shallow action films, dick.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 16, 2010)

Yasha said:


> You said The Illusionist was better.


I also don't think The Prestige is the best movie of all-time.  (Even though I like it.)  You should be used to my exaggerations by now.  

Spiderbabe:  2/10.  Softcore.  The reason they call it soft is because it doesn't make you hard.

(There were some laughs I suppose.)


----------



## LayZ (Aug 16, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim vs The World*

*PERFECT!*

*10/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Dude needs to shorten his review.
> 
> The Family Stone: 7/10
> 
> [edit] Do people take this Cinemasnob guy seriously? 18 mins of crap, all he did was call the film and its characters names, and not actually tell us what his problem was other than "Its not my cup of tea". Not to mention all the apologising for having a different opinion, while patronising anime fans by stating we're simpletons who love shallow action films, dick.



The Cinema Snob is really popular, however, he's mostly known for his reviews of low budget horror(usually) films, which are scripted and edited. He just tells his opinions on newer movies for the hell of it. 

Actually, I thought his review nailed what I was thinking about the movie(The bifurious line for example, bugs me, and none of the jokes from the trailers made me laugh). I think that at its core, it is a movie that you either like or not. Its not a matter of being good or bad. you will like its style or dont.

Thats why I know Im probably going to hate it. It's a film that almost is completely subjective in every aspect of the filmmaking, which means you will love it or hate it. It's just like Speed Racer, except (presumably) a little more mature and a little less annoying(hence, why people like it).

Thats why I liked his review. He may not like it, but he's being fair in stating that it wasnt just for him........which automatically puts him above SP fanboys who go too far in bitching about the Expendables(Bender), because they can't accept that.

Seriously, SP fanboys remind me way too much of SR fanboys. They love it and know why they love it, but they dont understand how subjective that love is and end up being overly hostile to detractors.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 16, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World - *9/10 *I like it a lot. It was very entertaining.. and funny. I feel like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for liking it.. but it pleases me so damn much. God dammit.


----------



## Mojo (Aug 17, 2010)

Kick-Ass 10/10. 

I actually loved this movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2010)

> Seriously, SP fanboys remind me way too much of SR fanboys. They love it and know why they love it, but they dont understand how subjective that love is and end up being overly hostile to detractors.



Honestly the Inception fanboys are probably trumping both of them currently.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Honestly the Inception fanboys are probably trumping both of them currently.



Yeah, Inception fanboys are a bit more condescending with their love for the movie. If you didn't like, it's "you didn't get it, you Michael Bay fanboy.

*Scott Pilgrim V.S. The World-B*
A fun action-comedy that delights in its excess.


----------



## Zeropark (Aug 17, 2010)

Being John Malkovich 9/10

Oh my God, what was that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2010)

Desperado- 6/10

It seems Rodriguez likes to make either extremely violent films or very kiddish films. I however,did like Desperado.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 17, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim VS the World - 9/10
All around fun movie. Loved the fight scenes and all the references to fighting games. The girls were super cute and most of the ex's were awesome. I'd watch it again in theaters.


----------



## Johnny Rotten (Aug 17, 2010)

Saw 6 
3/4 but that's being generous. It's just nice to finally have a good Saw movie again.


----------



## Roy (Aug 18, 2010)

Lonesome Dove: 10/10

One of the best mini-series of all time. It's a definite top 3. My god, Duvall and Tommy are holy fuck fantastic together.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2010)

The Expendables - 7/10
It was cool seeing Sly Stallone back in an action movie, same with Dolph Lundgren. The scene with Bruce Willis and Arnold was funny. Overall it was a solid action movie


----------



## Jeff (Aug 18, 2010)

Inception: 8.5/10

The plot itself was fresh and I enjoyed the movie deeply.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 18, 2010)

Napoleon Dynamite

6/10. Very average.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2010)

The Devil's Tomb: F

Oh Cuba Gooding Jr, what happened to your career?

The only other "star" who fell this hard was Val Kilmer, and hey, there is a movie starring both of them coming out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 18, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds: 1/10

Almost the whole movie was filler time to me. I have no idea why Tarantino wastes so much time with putting useless shit in a movie. That's why the only movies I've liked from him are Kill Bill Volume 1 and Jackie brown. Brad Pitts scenes though,were gold.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

you didn't like Pulp Fiction?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

The Ghost and the Darkness: B-

It's strange, because Im not sure if this is a good movie or a bad movie.

I did enjoy it, but rarely am I not certain of the quality of the picture I'm watching.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 19, 2010)

Parallax said:


> you didn't like Pulp Fiction?


The movie kept jumping around to the point I couldn't understand WTF was going on. Even Memento was easier to follow.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2010)

*Let the Right One In*

So white. So cold. So quiet.



8/10


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The movie kept jumping around to the point I couldn't understand WTF was going on. Even Memento was easier to follow.



There are a lot of things to say about Pulp Fiction but it was not hard to follow at all.  Memento isn't either.  You just have to pay attention.


----------



## nightmarebegins (Aug 19, 2010)

Inception
10/10
Nuff' SAID


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2010)

*The Butterfly Effect* 8/10

I don't remember it being that fucking intense. I practically forgot the entire beginning of the movie. I think I downloaded a version with an alternate ending which I didn't like at all because it wasn't nearly as intense, but I remember how it went anyway so it's fine. Movie is awesome.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 19, 2010)

Beetlejuice: A+. Great all around movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 19, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Inglorious Basterds: 1/10
> 
> Almost the whole movie was filler time to me. I have no idea why Tarantino wastes so much time with putting useless shit in a movie. That's why the only movies I've liked from him are Kill Bill Volume 1 and Jackie brown. *Brad Pitts scenes though,were gold*.



Bonjorno


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Let the Right One In*
> 
> So white. So cold. So quiet.
> 
> ...



Hmmm, you know Yasha, I was thinking. I dare you to watch "Visitor Q".


----------



## BluishSwirls (Aug 19, 2010)

*500 Days of Summer
*
I liked the music in the film especially but overall I'd say 8/10.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Ghost and the Darkness: B-
> 
> It's strange, because Im not sure if this is a good movie or a bad movie.
> 
> I did enjoy it, but rarely am I not certain of the quality of the picture I'm watching.



I love that movie. Not exactly sure why...maybe Val Kilmer?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I love that movie. Not exactly sure why...maybe Val Kilmer?



lol, hes not that good in this movie(I never liked Val as a leading man, but he always did great in supporting roles). 

I just finished the review if you're interested: Article Deletion


----------



## Gabe (Aug 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Ghost and the Darkness: B-
> 
> It's strange, because Im not sure if this is a good movie or a bad movie.
> 
> I did enjoy it, but rarely am I not certain of the quality of the picture I'm watching.



i like this movie i have seen it a few times. i found it entertaining  my uncle watches it a lot.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, hes not that good in this movie(I never liked Val as a leading man, but he always did great in supporting roles).
> 
> I just finished the review if you're interested: Article Deletion



His acting doesn't have to be good, he's still val kilmer 

I skimmed through your review, I too liked the hospital scene very much. Actually I liked all of the scenes where he sets a trap for the lions.


----------



## Cannah (Aug 19, 2010)

it was Edge of Darkness with Mel Gibson.
kinda strange psycholigical setting I'd say but it's worth watching. I was really caught up from the start but as I was watching it raw(without russian subs or sth), it was a bit difficult for me to understand what the actors were saying, but I got used and finally enjoyed the movie. with its mystery and detective atmosphere it kept my interest 'till the end.

PS sorry for this awful English..


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2010)

Nakor said:


> His acting doesn't have to be good, he's still val kilmer
> 
> I skimmed through your review, I too liked the hospital scene very much. Actually I liked all of the scenes where he sets a trap for the lions.



lol, you should watch Hardwired. It was Val Kilmer and Cuba Gooding Jr, both competing to see who is the more fallen star.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2010)

*Visitor Q*

Perfect. You guys should all see it.

11/10


----------



## Parallax (Aug 19, 2010)

Blade Runner

Will always be my favorite sci fi film.  Absolutely visually and aesthetically stunning, almost peerless really.  The last 20 minutes of the movie are hands down the best I have ever watched.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Visitor Q*
> 
> Perfect. You guys should all see it.
> 
> 11/10



Lies! you wouldn have watched it this quickly.



> His acting doesn't have to be good, he's still val kilmer



Now I just have to see the Island of Dr. Monroe.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Lies! you wouldn have watched it this quickly.




I read the synopsis. It's extremely gross.

I didn't know you were into those kinds of stuff, Martial. Tsk tsk tsk...

I'll see it if you can get Rukia and Chee to watch it as well.



*Hard Candy*

While seeing a big man cry and beg while having his balls cut off by a teenage girl isn't exactly my idea of "entertainment", Ellen Page does have the incredible ability to make every movie she's in way more interesting and captivating than it would've been without her.

7.7/10


----------



## Parallax (Aug 20, 2010)

Visitor Q is actually an interesting film, just not everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you guys want to organise a mass Visitor Q watch? I've seen it once but that was years ago and don't really remember it very well.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 20, 2010)

The Taking of Pelham 123 

8.9/10

Kept me watching and enjoyed


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2010)

I watched Visitor Q because I love Takashi Miike. He's done plenty of great movies(Imprint, DOA 2, Audition) and plenty of strange ones(Gozu, DOA 1, DOA 3). 

He's most famous for Sukiyaki Western Django or Ichi the Killer. 

I've only hated two movies of his. Bodyguard Kiba 2 for being shoddy and Visitor Q for being so pretentiously gross.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Visitor Q is actually an interesting film, just not everyone's cup of tea.





Ennoea said:


> Do you guys want to organise a mass Visitor Q watch? I've seen it once but that was years ago and don't really remember it very well.





MartialHorror said:


> I watched Visitor Q because I love Takashi Miike. He's done plenty of great movies(Imprint, DOA 2, Audition) and plenty of strange ones(Gozu, DOA 1, DOA 3).
> 
> He's most famous for Sukiyaki Western Django or Ichi the Killer.
> 
> I've only hated two movies of his. Bodyguard Kiba 2 for being shoddy and Visitor Q for being so pretentiously gross.




It's a trap! 

Okay, let's get at least 5 people to see it. Then we make a thread to discuss it and to lure more innocent people to watch it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, start watching it then!

Piranha 3D: B-

The more I think about it, the less respect I have for it. But it is still a fun super gory, super sexy splatter film that is at least different.

(While it might be the 3D that deserves thanks, the piranhas dont look as fake as they do in the 2D trailers.) For a $25,000,000 movie......a lot was sure accomplished.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 21, 2010)

I've already watched it, but I'll watch it again.  Gozu is the best Miike film I don't give a darn what anyone else says.


----------



## dandyman (Aug 21, 2010)

Serbian film. Disturbing and awesome.

10/10 


*Spoiler*: __ 




9001/10 to the babyfuck-scene


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I've already watched it, but I'll watch it again.  Gozu is the best Miike film I don't give a darn what anyone else says.



lol, I'd say its his strangest film.......I remember liking it, but trying to understand it is like opening the ark in "Raiders of the Lost Ark". Either your face will melt or your head will explode.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 21, 2010)

The Switch 8.5/10
I guess I liked this movie alot because Wally can relate to me in so many ways. It was prettyfunny too.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 22, 2010)

Scary Movie 3 7/10
Transformers 2 7/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2010)

*Shutter Island-A-*


----------



## Parallax (Aug 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I'd say its his strangest film.......I remember liking it, but trying to understand it is like opening the ark in "Raiders of the Lost Ark". Either your face will melt or your head will explode.



did you understand it at the end?  Iono I always thought it was pretty easy to get once you watch it all at once and think about it a bit.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 22, 2010)

Downloaded Visitor Q. I think I should see it tomorrow when no one else is at home. >_>


*The Mist*

Simply brilliant. Frank Darabont is an awesome writer and director especially when it comes to adaptations of Stephen King's works. I am still amazed by how deep this movie actually is. It ranks high up there along with Cloverfield as one of my favourite monster flicks of all time.

9.5/10


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Aug 22, 2010)

the other guys 7/10 it was good


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2010)

Parallax said:


> did you understand it at the end?  Iono I always thought it was pretty easy to get once you watch it all at once and think about it a bit.



I remember trying to explain both that and Ichi the Killer after I saw them, but forget what i came up with. I remember what happens, I just dont remember why it happened.

Friday the 13th part 5: A New Beginning- C

Despite having the reputation of being the worst of the series, I liked it about as much as the previous 3. Personally, if this is the weakest(in many ways, it is), it just goes to show how good this franchise was.....for a slasher franchise anyways, as most of the Halloween and Nightmare movies blew.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2010)

Inception: A S SS rank 

Incredible. Any director who can, with his own script, juggle five levels of existence without dropping the ball, deserves all possible praise of the story telling industry.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 22, 2010)

Vampires Suck: D+

Actually, this might technically be the best of the spoofs duo movies. Unlike their previous efforts, it rarely gets sidetracked with stupid overlong not-vampire gags(all I can think of is Alice and Dear John, with a few cultural references). There are also no distracting dance sequences. 

The main gal who spoofs Bella was great, emulating Bella perfectly. The rest of the cast do fine. There are some funny moments(the Tiger Woods joke, the Kardashians jokes, and the jokes about how dull Bella is but for some reason everyone wants her). 

On the other hand, the movie crams too much into one movie. The spoof of the evil chick who wants revenge subplot is just dropped. Jacob isn't properly resolved either.

It's still a bad movie with lame jokes and it goes on too long(almost 2 hours!!!), but this is the closest the spoof duo has come to making an actual movie and not just a series of dumb skits. 

It wont be a major guilty pleasure for me and I probably wont watch it again, but it wouldnt be a bad rental.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

Azhra said:


> Inception: A S *SS rank *


Super Stylish? 

*Clash if the Titans (2010): F*

If this isn't one of the sloppiest put together movie in recent memory, then I wouldn't want to see what is.


----------



## Noah (Aug 23, 2010)

Over the course of the last week:

Creepshow: 9/10
80's camp horror at it's finest. This has always been one of my favorites.

Creepshow 2: 5/10
Ridiculous Stephen King cameo aside, it's not that great. The camp factor is really the only thing keeping it alive. The shorts were much weaker that in the original.

Creepshow 3: 42/10
Amazingly bad. All the camp was replaced with ridiculous ridiculousness. I like how all the shorts are kinda tied together, but it's just overall bad. Hilariously awesome bad, but still bad. In fact, the only thing I can think to rank above (or would that be below?) it in recent memory is Troll 2. Now that movie was a masterpiece.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Vampires Suck: D+
> ...
> It wont be a major guilty pleasure for me and I probably wont watch it again, but it wouldnt be a bad rental.



Got a new movie for you Martial.

[YOUTUBE]LV-GzVuxs6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I remember trying to explain both that and Ichi the Killer after I saw them, but forget what i came up with. I remember what happens, I just dont remember why it happened.



I can understand Gozu, but Ichi was pretty straightforward.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I can understand Gozu, but Ichi was pretty straightforward.



The ending is the only thing ambiguous about Ichi.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

I thought Piranha 3D was terrible.  Very light on the scares.  But I will admit that Kelly Brook was incredibly hot.  I need to buy the current issue of playboy magazine.


----------



## Levithian (Aug 23, 2010)

Noah said:


> Over the course of the last week:
> 
> Creepshow: 9/10
> 80's camp horror at it's finest. This has always been one of my favorites.
> ...



I don't know, that thanks for the ride hitchhiker scared me as a kid. Creepshow 2 was pretty good. Part three however sucked as you say.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Got a new movie for you Martial.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LV-GzVuxs6Q[/YOUTUBE]



lol, I dont have flash installed.



> I thought Piranha 3D was terrible. Very light on the scares. But I will admit that Kelly Brook was incredibly hot. I need to buy the current issue of playboy magazine.



You thought it was supposed to be scary?

Anyway,

Magnum Force: B-

The 2nd Dirty Harry movie. I thought the narrative was a bit weak. Todays review.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You thought it was supposed to be scary?


Not really.  But it would have made the movie better.  

The little brother and sister combo annoyed me as well.


----------



## Noah (Aug 23, 2010)

Levithian said:


> I don't know, that thanks for the ride hitchhiker scared me as a kid. Creepshow 2 was pretty good. Part three however sucked as you say.



The best kind of suck though! Well....second best. First place best crap will forever go to Troll 2. But seriously, those kids chopping up the Professor's wife and lil' bitch girl turning inside out was fantastic. Asshole doctor was a riot too 

Yeah, the hitchhiker's gore was pretty bad. Especially at the end when he's just a bloody mess with a floppy tongue. If I had seen it when I was younger, it probably would've traumatized me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2010)

Meet the Spartans: C-

Fast fowarding through the bad parts makes it kind of good(granted, I technically only watched 30 minutes worth).


----------



## Mei Lin (Aug 23, 2010)

Extreme Movie 6/10

It got all the teenage stars shows up for few minutes and have a celeb talking about
Teen Sex. Comedy funny parts like imagining your girlfriend was Abraham L..


----------



## darkangelcel (Aug 23, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs the world 
8/10

Nothing beats the comic! but it wasn't so bad


----------



## Judecious (Aug 23, 2010)

karate kid
8/10


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2010)

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby

Honestly I love this movie, it just gets better and better every time I watch it.  It's so absurd and never takes itself seriously(and it shouldn't) you can't just help and laugh at all the random little things thrown throughout this movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 23, 2010)

*VAGIANT*

Part vampire, part giant!​
 lol 500 Days of Summer ftw...


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2010)

*Visitor Q*

It took away whatever was left of my innocence (admittedly not much, but still). 

I hate you, Martial! 



*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really. It's actually milder than I thought.

Basically they tried to stuff as many social taboos and problems (or just plain gross stuff) - runaway youth, dysfunctional nuclear family, domestic violence, school bullying, drug abuse, extramarital affairs, prostitution, milk squirting, tits sucking, urine, faeces, SM, i*c*st, sodomy, rape, murder, necrophilia, dismemberment (did I miss anything?) - as possible into one film. Whether they did it for a noble cause (such as creating social awareness or some bullshits like that) or just because they're fucked up in the heads, I cannot tell. Personally, I'd treat it as a pornography disguised as something more.

But honestly, a few scenes did crack me up.

3/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (Aug 24, 2010)

Seven Pounds

i actually liked this movie even though it got bad ratings from the critics. i figured out the guys intentions towards the end of the movie and it was very sweet.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 24, 2010)

*Predator*

A thing I usually find with watching old movies is that many of them are not as great as I remember them to be. Sadly, this is one of them. I guess the average quality of movies really has gone up over the years and so has my standard. Alas, time does fly, doesn't it?

8/10


----------



## Tifa (Aug 24, 2010)

X-men Origins: Wolverine 7/10

Not great but better than I expected.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Visitor Q*
> 
> It took away whatever was left of my innocence (admittedly not much, but still).
> 
> ...



lol, my review: Cheap Christian Dior

Meh, it's an older review, but one of my better older reviews I guess(My claims sometimes are slightly redundant).

But alas, Yasha saw it. I no longer feel alone in this world. You should see some of Miike's good movies.

Ichi the Killer: Im not as fond of this as many are, but it is a pretty interesting parody(and by parody, I mean mean-spirited gorefest) of the comic book hero.

The Dead or Alive trilogy: The first has the funniest ending I've ever seen. The 2nd is easily the best. The 3rd is the weakest, but has my favorite scene(when the main characters remember who they are).

Audition: Probably Miike's best film(by most peoples standards). 

Imprint: It's technically an English movie as it was made for Showtime, which I felt was a mistake(the movies biggest flaw is that all these Japanese people are speaking bad english). But it is up there with the most horrific films that I've ever seen.

Gozu: If you want to be wierded out.

All these films are pretty grotesque too. So if you want more family friendly Miike films, "The Way To Fight", "Young Thugs: Innocent Blood" and "Bird People of China" are pretty nice dramas. He did a musical that was amusing as well.

I'd say Visitor Q is his worst film(although many disagree, in fact, 2 people commented on my review that they loved it), and Bodyguard Kiba 2 was pretty bad also. Everything else is average to great.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 24, 2010)

Midnight Run 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Got a new movie for you Martial.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]LV-GzVuxs6Q[/YOUTUBE]



Alright, see it. Im too afraid. Netflix said it was a 1 star for general viewers and a 1 star for me.

Which means that nobody likes it.........


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

Transformers:  Revenge of the Fallen - 3/10.


----------



## MightFreakenGai (Aug 24, 2010)

The Other Guys  6/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

Kick-Ass:  10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2010)

I was considering watching Scott Pilgrim, but then I just decided to watch Vampire's Suck again........................

lol, kidding, kidding. But ugh, this is a lame week for me. "Takers" is probably going to be about as good as "Armored"(not very).

The Last Exorcism worries me and Ill probably only see it if people like it. As much as I love Paranormal Activity, I dont want to see plenty of super cheap horror films in the process........


----------



## Rukia (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm going to see Takers too.  How bad could it possibly be?

The return of Jay Hernandez!  I'm sure he has been working, but we haven't seen him in anything theatrical since Hostel 2.  

Paranormal Activity 2 trailer wasn't very revealing, was it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2010)

He was in "Lakeview Terrace"(I dont think I've got that title right) and Quarantine.

The Paranormal Activity 2 trailer looked kind of creepy, but honestly......do we need another one? Thats like doing a Blair Witch 2 or a Rec 2(which I've yet to see)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 24, 2010)

*Superbad: *Something I've seen many times before. I bought the DVD a few days ago and watched it again, though. Awesome movie. 9/10.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 24, 2010)

Pixar's *Up*

10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 24, 2010)

> The Paranormal Activity 2 trailer looked kind of creepy, but honestly......do we need another one? Thats like doing a Blair Witch 2 or a Rec 2(which I've yet to see)



In a perfect world there would be only one of everything, alas its not the case. Paranormal Activity 2 looks silly tho.

Watched Visitor Q, what a charming, wholesome movie. I recommend the whole family to watch it, good old family entertainment. 10/10. And it teaches bullies why bullying is wrong, so not only are you entertained but you take a moral message from it. Wonderful.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 25, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - 7/10

I love romcoms, but this one was a little too mind-fuckish for me to get into it. (Could have also been the fact that I was doing my hair while watching.) Possibly return to it again and see what I think afterwards.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2010)

*The Square-A+*
Holy Shit. Why did this take two years to come to America?

A tense as fuck thriller, the kind where it just keeps getting worse and worse for the main character. Definitely up their with the Coen Brother similar type of crime dramas like Blood Simple and Fargo, it could've even passed as one of theirs if it wasn't for the lack of black humor. Instead, the movie just goes for a bleak dryness, which helps give it it's own feel.

Really, after just watching it, the only complaints I can think of was that the use of music didn't really gel with the feel of the movie as well as it could of, and the same trick is used twice. Which kind of sucks because the second time they use it was much better than the first try.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, my review: Cheap Christian Dior
> 
> Meh, it's an older review, but one of my better older reviews I guess(My claims sometimes are slightly redundant).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I read your review before I saw the movie. That's why I expected the worst.

I don't think I'm ready to see another one of his "masterpieces" anytime soon. 




Ennoea said:


> Watched Visitor Q, what a charming, wholesome movie. I recommend the whole family to watch it, good old family entertainment. 10/10. And it teaches bullies why bullying is wrong, so not only are you entertained but you take a moral message from it. Wonderful.



You're going to get someone killed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2010)

> In a perfect world there would be only one of everything, alas its not the case. Paranormal Activity 2 looks silly tho.



I loved Psycho 2 though.......and Jurassic Park 2........and Terminator 2...........and Aliens.



> don't think I'm ready to see another one of his "masterpieces" anytime soon.



But his real masterpieces are actually good!



> The Square-A+
> Holy Shit. Why did this take two years to come to America?
> 
> A tense as fuck thriller, the kind where it just keeps getting worse and worse for the main character. Definitely up their with the Coen Brother similar type of crime dramas like Blood Simple and Fargo, it could've even passed as one of theirs if it wasn't for the lack of black humor. Instead, the movie just goes for a bleak dryness, which helps give it it's own feel.
> ...



I dunno.....imdb only rates it a 6.7/10.......


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno.....imdb only rates it a 6.7/10.......


Cuz I really care what imdb users think about it?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2010)

I'll watch it Vono


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Cuz I really care what imdb users think about it?



Somebody needs a hug.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 25, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Cuz I really care what imdb users think about it?





MartialHorror said:


> Somebody needs a hug.


Its more like...outside opinions about a film don't effect the amount of enjoyment an individual received from it.  So how much credence should you really give them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Its more like...outside opinions about a film don't effect the amount of enjoyment an individual received from it.  So how much credence should you really give them.



I think Im going to give you a hug too

(nah, Im just playing. I'm the last one who can point out when Vono disagrees with the general public. lol)


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2010)

Vampire Suck

9/10

Only reason i didn't give it a 10/10 because it was mostly funny but some parts it was just...okay wtf...Other then that very funny movie


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 25, 2010)

> I loved Psycho 2 though.......and Jurassic Park 2........and Terminator 2...........and Aliens.



James Cameron is a different breed, the rest of those were mediocre.


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2010)

Howls Moving Castle

8/10

Spirted Away was much better


----------



## Kei (Aug 25, 2010)

1234567890 said:


> Eureka 7 goodnight, sleep tight, young lovers
> 7/10 the ending was very WTF



I didn't really get it


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 25, 2010)

Kick Ass 

10/10

awesome cast,awesome characters and awesome soundtrack.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 25, 2010)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind *10* out of 10

Some movies are good, some movies are bad, and some movies are beautiful. Eternal Sunshine falls in the last category.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 25, 2010)

Freaks and Geeks; ep 8: "Girlfriends and Boyfriends"

I haven't seen this show in a long long time and they were showing and episode on IFC so I decided to check it out.  I really really love this show, it's just so wonderfully awkward but very sincere and sweet.  The "geeks" portions are the episode, with Sam being my favorite character of the show.  The "freaks" sections were alright, but were the low point for me, at least in this episode.  Check out this series, it's honestly worth watching.


----------



## Damaris (Aug 25, 2010)

*Burnt Money; 9/10*

probably my favorite movie to date--simply beautiful.


----------



## Invidia (Aug 25, 2010)

Donnie Darko.

8.5/10. I've always loved this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2010)

Scream 3: C+

Weakest entry in the trilogy. Review should be up tonight.


----------



## ChaosLord (Aug 25, 2010)

Re-watched bend it like beckham.

Old but still awesome movie, i give it a 8/10.


----------



## Shadow (Aug 25, 2010)

In theatres Scott Pilgrim and it was A++ Awesome Ellen Wong <3 anna kendrick <3

On my computer The Switch C+  Jennifer Anniston just isnt getting it done anymore

On TV: Fool's Gold B-  it was ok


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 26, 2010)

Undisputed III: B+

Another surprisingly good direct-to-DVD actioner. Scott Adkins is awesome.


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 26, 2010)

inception 8/10

was higher until I started thinking about it


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2010)

Shadow said:


> In theatres Scott Pilgrim and it was A++ Awesome Ellen Wong <3 anna kendrick <3
> 
> On my computer The Switch C+  Jennifer Anniston just isnt getting it done anymore
> 
> On TV: Fool's Gold B-  it was ok


B- for Fool's Gold?

Am I being trolled?


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 26, 2010)

Haven't watched movies in awhile, but decided to sit down and watch two yesterday and today.

*Mystery Team:* I'd give this a 10/10. So wrong but so hilarious. One of the funniest movies I've seen in awhile. A lot of stupid and sometimes gross plus offensive humor but it worked. I just about died at the cancer line. And you know, these bunch of adult kids are people I can vaguely relate to. On a side note, I was first interested in the movie when I learned Glover was involved.

*War, Inc.:* Another movie I watched because of the the actors. Mostly the odd assortment of casts and my bf wanted to see it due to his adoration of Grosse Point Blank. Anyway, violent, insane, and sometimes kind of sweet. I do like the flawed killer leads who are stuck in one situation or another. 9.2/10.


----------



## Even (Aug 27, 2010)

Inception: 10/10

one of the best movies I've seen in a looooong time.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Aug 27, 2010)

*Onaji Tsuki Wo Miteru*

1/10 - Disjointed plot and shitty fire effects. Boring too. Only good thing was the scene of Meisa wrapped in bedsheets. And the heart surgery scenes.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 27, 2010)

*Der Untergang aka Downfall*

It's about the final days of Hitler's life. An excellent and incredible movie of considerable historical significance. I found it hard to love at first but the last 30 minutes changed my view. A must watch.

9.5/10


----------



## Brian (Aug 27, 2010)

The Good, The Bad, The Weird 8/10

It was really fun to watch, the ending was great, it bit too dramatic, but it quickly went back into it's regular pace.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 27, 2010)

Taken (2008) staring Liam Neeson. A+ 5/5 stars


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 27, 2010)

been marathoning recently

Groundhog Day: 8/10
L.A. Confidential: 9/10
Fight Club: 9/10
Blade Runner: 8/10
Paprika: 8/10


----------



## Skylit (Aug 27, 2010)

The Butterfly Effect - 9/10

awesome movie.
either my taste sucks or such roles suit ashton kutcher much better than those comedy roles. I just liked his "comedy role" in That 70's Show.


----------



## Sassy (Aug 27, 2010)

Last movie I saw?

Was Vampire Sucks (shit was actually hilarious) xD 8/10 for it


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2010)

Taken: B

Wow, this wasn't bad. The characters were all interesting and/or likeable and it's fun to see the almost famous ensemble cast. So many people you'd recognize but never name.

"Hey, it's that guy from Star Wars"

"Hey, it's that guy from Hostel!"

"Hey, it's that guy from Fast and the Furious"

"Hey, it's that guy who beat his wife"

"Hey, it's Matt Dillon....the guy who is in every B movie ever made!"

They all do very well, and its nice to see Dillon play a good guy(for once).

The director has some nice touches although there is some shaky camerawork. My main issue though is its predictability level.

I correctly guessed that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The partner would be corrupt and redeem himself by dying




Still, certainly worth watching. If not as a theatrical film, then at least as a DVD rental.


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Aug 27, 2010)

Gunless 6/10


----------



## Pandorum (Aug 27, 2010)

2012 8 out of 10.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 28, 2010)

coach carter

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2010)

The Book of Eli: A-

Holy shit. I liked this movie A LOT more than I did before.


----------



## blue♥ (Aug 28, 2010)

Coraline - 7/10

Meh, it wasn't as good as all the hype about it made it seem. Probably because it was too kiddish for me to get into the mind of an 11-year old brat. Could also be because I was pretty independent kid so any kid who's trying to seek the attention of their parents in an annoying fashion is slap-worthy in my book. Everything else was rather decent.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Book of Eli: A-
> 
> Holy shit. I liked this movie A LOT more than I did before.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2010)

lol, whats that supposed to mean?

I do think though that it is a stunningly well made film, and if most action movies could be anywhere near as cool as the few action scenes sported here, they would be awesome too.


----------



## Sedaiv (Aug 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Taken: B
> 
> Wow, this wasn't bad. The characters were all interesting and/or likeable and it's fun to see the almost famous ensemble cast. So many people you'd recognize but never name.
> 
> ...



I can understand and condone most of this except one thing: I recongized Master Qui Gon Jin (Liam Neeson) from Darkman WAY before I'd recongize him from Star Wars any day of the week, namely because he was only in one. DOn't get me wrong, he was supposed to be in Attack of the Clones, but he was filming another movie, and he was supposed to be in Revenge of the Sith but he was in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh shit, I just realized I made a typo. I meant Takers, not Taken. 

So to correct myself.

Takers: B

Wow, this wasn't bad. The characters were all interesting and/or likeable and it's fun to see the almost famous ensemble cast. So many people you'd recognize but never name.

"Hey, it's that guy from Star Wars"

"Hey, it's that guy from Hostel!"

"Hey, it's that guy from Fast and the Furious"

"Hey, it's that guy who beat his wife"

"Hey, it's Matt Dillon....the guy who is in every B movie ever made!"

They all do very well, and its nice to see Dillon play a good guy(for once).

The director has some nice touches although there is some shaky camerawork. My main issue though is its predictability level.

I correctly guessed that 

*Spoiler*: __ 




The partner would be corrupt and redeem himself by dying 





Still, certainly worth watching. If not as a theatrical film, then at least as a DVD rental.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 28, 2010)

Everybody's Fine *7* out of 10

De Niro gave a rather touching performance.


----------



## Sillay (Aug 28, 2010)

Step Up. It was passable I guess. Nothing really amazing, the acting was okay, it was a cheesy plot, very predictable; I found it hard to keep my interest on the screen. I regret not going to see Scott Pilgrim instead.

Rated 4/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 28, 2010)

the crazies- i enjoyed the psychological aspect and realistic feeling of it, but that still didn't save the movie from boring me.

6/10


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 28, 2010)

Takers  /10
In all seriousness 8/10
At first I thought that this movie had the potential to be very bad but it was quite decent. The characters were fun and interesting but at the same time I never really got connected with them. A couple good action scenes. The end was a bit sloppy which almost seemed kinda funny (the audience laughed at a couple of the parts at the end that probably wasnt supposed to be funny). There was a good bit of humor mixed in as well.


----------



## Kei (Aug 28, 2010)

The Crazies

5/10

Its just a no for me, no scary aspect, it was mostly a thriller and a few shocking moments but in real case i won't be spending my time watching this movie again


----------



## Amuro (Aug 28, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim 9.9/10

loved loved loved this movie can't wait till it's out on blu-ray <3


----------



## Vanthebaron (Aug 28, 2010)

Scream 10/10


"let's play GUESS WHO JUST CALLED THE COPS friend!"


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2010)

By the Sword: C

This movie isnt easy to find. It's either a very good movie or a very bad movie, but I still kind of liked that.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 28, 2010)

Martial, when are you gonna see Scott Pilgrim? (You better hurry because it's not gonna be around for long)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2010)

Enemy at the Gates:  5/10.  Not nearly as good as I remember.  Jude Law just used his normal British accent.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 28, 2010)

The 40 year old virgin who knocked up Sarah Marshal and felt superbad about it 6/10 it was stupid not that funny as i thought it would be

The Time Travelers Wife  7/10 not bad of a movie


----------



## Rukia (Aug 28, 2010)

Ageha, you are just like me.  You just browse through HBO every night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2010)

Man in Black said:


> Martial, when are you gonna see Scott Pilgrim? (You better hurry because it's not gonna be around for long)



Unfortunately, not until its out on DVD(in which I will see it ASAP). 

I just lack the time and (more importantly now) the funds to see extra movies. If only it had not come out on the same week of one of my most anticipated movies of the year.....

I also am going to have to wait on "The Last Exorcism" too because of it. 

Ugh, it sucks.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Unfortunately, not until its out on DVD(in which I will see it ASAP).
> 
> I just lack the time and (more importantly now) the funds to see extra movies. If only it had not come out on the same week of one of my most anticipated movies of the year.....
> 
> ...


Thats unfortunate because the various sounds effects and music are an important element of the film. Its just a great experience with the THX of a theater, but if you have a nice surround system set up you'll be ok.

I'm just curious but did you consciously choose to see "Vampires Suck" over Scott Pillgrim?


----------



## Magnet (Aug 29, 2010)

The Last Boy Scout: 4/5

the one liners, my god the one liners


----------



## g_core18 (Aug 29, 2010)

American Psycho: 7/10
It was good but I hate those ambiguous endings.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Thats unfortunate because the various sounds effects and music are an important element of the film. Its just a great experience with the THX of a theater, but if you have a nice surround system set up you'll be ok.
> 
> I'm just curious but did you consciously choose to see "Vampires Suck" over Scott Pillgrim?



lol....yes.......

Although I am kind of regretting it. Maybe I will see it in the theaters. It's just a matter if I can find time(I do still have a free AMC ticket, so financially, it's not a bother I suppose). 

I just have no desire to watch it. From the trailers, I cant stand anything about it. I cant stand the plot, the over-directing, the over-editing, the over-acting or the lame dialogue(that Bi-Furious line haunts my dreams). Like Speed Racer, it seems to transcend objective criticism. The only point of interest is unlike Speed Racer, the vast majority seem to like it.

The only reason though I'd ever watch it is simply for review hits. Luckily I am a better review than I was when I reviewed Speed Racer so I'll probably be kinder. But its not my kind of movie.

But meh, I hope I'm pleasantly surprised. Either way, I'm swamped with reviews for the next month in terms of theatricals. 

I think the only break I'll get is during Wall Street week. Jeez, I never thought I would be so stressed about F'ing movie reviews. I dont know if that makes me a true critic or a loser who has way too little time on his hands because I have too much time on my hands........as I saw "Vampires Suck", I guess that makes me a loser.


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol....yes.......
> 
> Although I am kind of regretting it. Maybe I will see it in the theaters. It's just a matter if I can find time(I do still have a free AMC ticket, so financially, it's not a bother I suppose).
> 
> ...


If you can give Takers a B than I'm pretty sure you'll give Scott Pilgrim an A+.


----------



## Kei (Aug 29, 2010)

The Cleaner

1/10

I just stop the movie, it was stupid, not even stupid funny... Its like when i saw the commercial for the movie, they fit the best parts in because the rest where crappy!


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 29, 2010)

Salt

9/10

loved every second of the movie apart from the last 10 minutes, i think that black CIA should have askedmore questions to Salt first before letting her go. other then then, fantastic movie, it reminded me of the Bourne series a little bit


----------



## Federer (Aug 29, 2010)

7.5/10

Dat Expandables.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 29, 2010)

Expendables 5/10

meh best thing about it was Terry Crews and his crazy shotgun


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Aug 29, 2010)

The Return 10/10
A nice surprise.


----------



## The Boss (Aug 29, 2010)

Talented Mr. Ripley -* 6.5/10* .... last time I was it was back in 2002 or something.. I don't remember it being sooo.. boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2010)

Couples Retreat: D

The locations are great and some jokes are amusing(just about every comedy has a handful of decent jokes), but the characters werent likeable and the script was too contrived(the dudes enstranged wife shows up too late for it to make an impact).

But it was "meh". I like Vince Vaughn, but oddly, I prefer him being the comic relief in more serious movies than the lead in comedies.........as odd as it is.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Aug 30, 2010)

*Batman Begins 8.4/10*

Rewatched it and enjoyed it. Still has it's mysterious elements that Dark knight failed to carry imo (Dark knight still had it's merits though, don't get me wrong). Enjoyed the thrills and origins as it should have been done. I personally think Batman Begins was a little bit better.

*Batman - Under the red hood* *8.3/10*

Gotta admit, it was a pretty good Batman animated film. Think it deserves more credit than the amount of attention it is rec eiving right now. Story was solid, had substance. And better dynamical than most animated Batman series / movies I've seen - except 'Gotham Knight'.


----------



## Magnet (Aug 30, 2010)

The Burbs: 4/5
been awhile since i have seen this one, first time i saw it i admit i was a bit scared but now years later i am laughing my ass off............and Wendy Schaal is hot.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 30, 2010)

*The Runaways*

The film is not that bad actually, but I didn't like most of the songs in it. Ironically, Kristen Stewart's minor role in _Into the Wild_ made a deeper impression on me than her leading role of Joan Jett here. Didn't like Dakota Fanning's performance much either. Kind of hate to see her playing this sort of depraved, Lindsay Lohan-esque role, especially after seeing her in _I am Sam_ not long ago. 

6.2/10


----------



## Mihomi (Aug 30, 2010)

Toy story 3 - 9/10

Awesome movie!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim - 9/10

A nearly perfect movie, definitely a favorite for years to come. I'm anticipating seeing this again. It just had everything going for it: great humor, great action, great story, great characters. 


The Expendables - 6.5/10 

I gave it a small boost just due to the great cast it had. For an action movie it focused a little too much on the character development (which was poor). The really, really dark war scene at the end also left a lot to be desired.


The Square - 5/10

Kinda uninteresting, to be honest. It had its moments, but overall I was bored with this movie.


Un Prophete (or something like that) - 7/10

Nice prison film. No more, no less. Towards the end I was a little confused as to what was going on and why.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 31, 2010)

The Expendables - 4/10

seriously poor; one bit of decent acting from Mickey Rourke making the best of some quite bad lines, predictable plotting, zero suspense, no real character development and the only extended action sequence happened in pitch dark. most of that 4 was for Terry Crews' gun.

and what the hell was up with Munroe? "She paints too, does she? THAT'S HOW IT STARTS!"


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Aug 31, 2010)

The imaginarium of doctor Parnassus 5/10

This Terry Gilliam movie had potential to be a nice film, specially in the visual department (truly deserved Oscar noms for art decoration and costumes) but again mr. Gilliam brings us a weird and for the most part uninteresting story which is also excessively pretentious at times. Nice to see last Heath Ledger film, the transitions between actors doing his role was doing quite good but at the end its not enough to consider this movie beyond average.


----------



## runsakurarun (Aug 31, 2010)

_Batman: Under the Red Hood 8/10 _

the DC animation team has perfected their craft at this point. fight scenes are getting better and better. they also cast the voice actors really well. the script could have been more 'fresh' though.

as a Batman fan, I've watched/read plenty of stories and I don't wanna hear the same dialogue from Batman as to why he doesn't kill. that scene just felt like a typical Hollywood melodrama speech.

_Date Night 6.5/10_

this is just another Romantic Comedy with Guns and Goons that Hollywood seems to make a lot recently. I knew it was gonna be bad but watched it anyway because of Tina Fey. 

I hate it when characters explain/talk about the plot to the audience in a heavy-handed manner. I mean it's already predictable enough, they have to dumb it down some by explaining what's going on.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 1, 2010)

The Crazies - 7/10

Pretty generic horror movie but I enjoyed it.

Scott Pilgrim - 9/10

I have not read the comic book so I have nothing to compare this too...I'm not someone who generally watches comedy films either. It was enjoyable though and well done. I just can't give it an actual 10. XD


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 1, 2010)

Extraordinary measures 6/10

Typical example of a Tv alike movie with a couple of big names in it that makes it possible to be on cinemas. From a technical point of view the movie is rather bland and typical with a very generic filmmaking but I have to admit the plot is highly interesting and makes this movie more than watchable. Ford and Fraser are correct to translate the drama and the intensity. This can be a recommendation if you are interested in the plot.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 1, 2010)

*Temple Grandin*

I think it's greater than _A Beautiful Mind_, _Good Will Hunting_ or the _Rain Man_ and that says _a lot_. It's set in an era ('60s) when there were lots of misunderstandings about autism, some of which could be devastating to the person who has it and his/her family. It gave a balanced account of Temple Grandin's unusual talents (which not all autistic people are fortunate enough to share) as well as the difficulties that came with her autism. It also gave enough focus on the physical and emotional hardships a parent trying to raise an autistic child has to go through. Emmy's awards well-earned.

9.5/10


----------



## Levithian (Sep 1, 2010)

The original, Night of the demons, with Angela, I give it 8/10, a classic. Not scary really, but good just the same.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 1, 2010)

Memento: 9/10
Alien: 8.5/10
Chinatown: 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2010)

Phantasm 2: B

Pretty solid sequel


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2010)

Cobra: B

lol, I almost feel like it's a satire because it's so over-the-top, but I dont feel comfortable saying that yet. It will be my next (non theatrical) review.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2010)

It Happened One Night 

Classic movie is classic.  It was a lot of fun and Clark Gable was the man.


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 2, 2010)

Predators.

7/10

I hope I'm not the only one that found this one pretty decent.
OFC there is no " GET TO THE CHOPPA" but at least this one is realistic, thrilling and intelligent.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 2, 2010)

*The Twilight Samurai* (or _Tasogare Seibei_)

9/10

Very touching story.


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 2, 2010)

The Bumblebee Flies Anyway: 8/10 

Pretty good movie.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Sep 2, 2010)

*Brotherhood of the Wolf:*

Watch it ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Toaster (Sep 2, 2010)

An old movie: Se7en

I rate it 9/10


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 3, 2010)

*Zatoichi *

8/10

I'm so into samurai movies now. This one was pretty funny. It's got a family called 'Naruto' too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2010)

Ukechu said:


> *Zatoichi *
> 
> 8/10
> 
> I'm so into samurai movies now. This one was pretty funny. It's got a family called 'Naruto' too.



The new one(2003, I think) or one of the older ones?


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The new one(2003, I think) or one of the older ones?



Yes 2003 one.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 3, 2010)

Knocked Up: 7.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 3, 2010)

Cop out 4/10

What was Kevin Smith thinkng while filming this mess?? Unfunny with shameful moments, horrible acting and a stupid story. From time to time theres a light in the way in the form of a witty and funny dialogue and some weird moment that might make you remember the old good Smith but this is mostly a crappy experience.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2010)

*Lost in Translation*

Utterly gorgeous and bittersweet as movies get.  The last scene is utterly heartbreaking but wholly satisfying at the same time, one of the finest films of the 00's

I needed some time to let the film fully digest before I could add more thoughts.  What I really liked is how fragile the whole film feels and almost dreamlike at times.  It's a really tough balancing act that could have been a disaster if the movie was handled wrongly.  

And I don't care what anyone says the scene with Murray and Johansson in the taxi and driving at night while My Bloody Valentine is playing is the best scene ever


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2010)

Ukechu said:


> Yes 2003 one.



The old ones are much better(mainly due to Shintaro Katsu's performance as Zatoichi. Takashi Kitano was a solid replacement, but just not the original).

Ichi was pretty good too, having a female in the role.


----------



## Ae (Sep 3, 2010)

She Out Of Your League 8/10

An average comedy now-a-day


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2010)

Machete: B-

Fun, but veeery flawed. Review should be up today.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 3, 2010)

MACHETE - give it a A in my book :ho


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 3, 2010)

Species 1

Cool movie


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2010)

Is it weird that I am really looking forward to Scream 4?  :S


----------



## krome (Sep 3, 2010)

Salt      5.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2010)

I am too, but only because I liked the other Scream movies.

Flame and Citron: C+

Well made, but a bit too slow for me. Loved the score though.

(Edit: Most likely due to freewebs issues, my review of Machete will have to wait a day)


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The old ones are much better(mainly due to Shintaro Katsu's performance as Zatoichi. Takashi Kitano was a solid replacement, but just not the original).
> 
> Ichi was pretty good too, having a female in the role.



I need to check those old ones too


----------



## Lionheart (Sep 4, 2010)

May [2002 Film] [horror]
10/10. 

My sister kept going on and on about how weird and gory the film was. I expected some quirky forgetful piece that would leave me feeling bland afterward instead I got something totally unexpected. 

While the beginning might seem unbelievable;  She's spent most of her life becoming friends with a doll that her mother gave her, basically she's lived inside a box [no pun intended] with hardly any human contact but her parents. May takes a slow churn with this social outcast that wants more than anything to make friends with others but is simply too 'weird' for some once they get to know her or simply make promises they can't keep. With a series of let downs, so comes her lost sanity. The pace is perfect, her slow descent into even more madness is believable and most of the gore takes place toward the end.

In my opinion it was overall twisted, beautiful and more than likable. I fell in love with this quirky and awkward character despite the fact that she's utterly deranged. What I liked most of all was that she wasn't ... so psycho in a way that it wasn't easy to take to, it was done right and part of her character instead of throwing it out there. Slow. 

A must watch for anyone into something like this but it certainly might not be for everyone. [Anna Faris also plays a ditzy one, as usual, but I was surprised at the turn of character she was doing. At first I wanted to laugh with her but it was just different. ]


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 4, 2010)

The expendables 6'5/10

I have to admit I enjoyed this movie. Seeing all those guys in their 50s and 60s destroying with ease a Banana Republic was some kind of guilty pleasure. The worse the acting (thank you Dolph Lundgren) the more I enjoyed it. I lold hard with Arnie and I specially liked the lack of fucking CGI, old school FTW. Great Rourke monologue too. This movie sure is as stupid as it seems but man its so hilarious that its a recommendation.


----------



## Table (Sep 4, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim:  6.5/10.

Enjoyable film, but it  felt lacking and I'm not sure why.  I would see it again, but it's not a movie I would actively seek out to re-watch.  I did like the characterization and such though, as well as the film's editing (done well).  Could have been better though.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 4, 2010)

butterfly effect, 5/10, a fair movie.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 4, 2010)

Apocalypse Now: 10/10

duuuuuuuuuude


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 4, 2010)

Tekken

5 out of 10

It was just very "meh" to me. Even the fights felt lackluster. At least it isn't the worse video game-to-movie though.



Rukia said:


> Is it weird that I am really looking forward to Scream 4?  :S



No, because others are too, like myself as I enjoyed the first 3.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 4, 2010)

*The Big Lebowski*

Crazily funny. 

 @ Jacob from Lost playing a thug

9.4/10


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2010)

Blade Runner (Director's Cut)

Awesome movie. And what an ending with Deckard's and Batty's showdown and Batty's death scene.

8.5/10

Also watched the theatrical ending on YT. Now that was horrible.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=it_wM9jnz5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2010)

I was just about to say it looks like an Elm street rip off until I saw Wes Craven.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2010)

It's autumn man.  I am in the mood for slasher flicks right now.


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2010)

Land of the Dead Uncut

8/10

A very good scare and it made me question do zombies really do think? And if they can would we be in trouble?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, Wes Craven has entered the stage where he's ripping himself off.

Anyway, Machete review is up in sig.


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2010)

Oi, so Machete wasn't that good?


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2010)

I haven't seen that yet either!? Nor Takers! I need to stop studying and get to the movies!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2010)

Keiichi Song said:


> Oi, so Machete wasn't that good?



Meh, it depends on your tastes.

What makes you like or dislike any movie comes down to which wins out: The good or the bad.

With the machete, I felt that the good won, but it was a Pyrrhic victory.

But if you like gore and tits as the main dish, check it out for sure. But it's not as cool as "The Expendables", which was everything it wanted to be.

Machete doesn't know if it wants to be a grindhouse film or if it wants to be taken seriously(the film has a blatant political agenda).


----------



## Kei (Sep 4, 2010)

I think Trouble Maker, makes some okay movies, ever since I saw Predators, I am kind of skeptical of the next movie made by Trouble Maker


----------



## Jeff (Sep 4, 2010)

Female Prisoner Sigma (JP) - 3/10

Horribly weak and unorganized plot, but considering its age it was pretty good for a pre-1990's gory Japanese exploitation film.  Lead actress was cute too.  Overall, boring enough for me to skip ahead in it.

Naked Weapon (HK) - 5/10

Maggie Q at her hottest, and Anya Wu was hot as well, but that's basically the only thing that went well in the movie.  Seemed to make white people die as often as possible.


----------



## Vanity (Sep 4, 2010)

Silence of the Lambs

10/10

Classic movie. My 2nd time watching it.


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 5, 2010)

In Hell with Jean Claude van Damme

one of his finest movies


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2010)

Yeah, In Hell was flawed but surprisingly well made.

Beverly Hills Cop 2: B-

It's not that's as bad as people say, its just that its too much of a rehash of the first one(albeit, still an enjoyable rehash). I hear the 3rd is the weakest.

Meet the Spartans: C-

For all of those who think I should be ashamed for watching this so many times....I am.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 5, 2010)

Salt 6/10

Nice surprise, I didnt expect a so entertaining movie here. While it has all the usual stuff you have seen a million times and some predictability, inside you theres always the certainty 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that Jolie cant be a bad person and that she has an ultimate good plan


 Schereider acting was quite nice and it was even welcomed the addition of those old school Cold War russian agents. With all the defects in this kind of films still a pretty decent and fun picture.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 5, 2010)

Perfect Blue - 8/10

Pretty good mindfuck, considering it had me yelling near the end of the movie "STOP FUCKING WITH MY BRAIN!"

Some of the scenes were rather ridiculous, but animation was pretty good and the story came out well.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 5, 2010)

hey, i watched the expendables like i'd watch a mindless action flick, and it sucked ass by even that yardstick


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Sep 5, 2010)

The Thin Red Line 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2010)

300: A-

One of the finest action films out there, imo. My only problem was a rushed middle block and I didnt like Queen Gorgo. Maybe it was just me, but it felt like she was kind of snobby.

In one of her first scenes, she insults Theron for no reason(For once, you're needed) and the messenger for no reason. Granted, both of those guys ended up being assholes, but they didnt establish that yet so she just came across as a bitch.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 5, 2010)

*(500) Days of Summer*

I'm not a big fan of romantic comedies, however I've always been a big fan of Zooey Deschanel. 

*8/10*


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 5, 2010)

Ironman 2 

10/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2010)

The American:  8/10.

I liked it.  I'm not surprised some people consider it slow and boring.  It was very technical and I actually appreciated the pacing.

Beautiful cinematography.  Excellent camera work all around.  Good music choices during key sequences.  Gorgeous femme fatale characters throughout.

I do think the ending was a little bit botched.


*Spoiler*: _The ending - what went wrong_ 



George Clooney sabotaged the gun he modified and it backfired on the sniper and killed her.  She fell off the roof during this scene.  Clooney saw her fall, his prostitute girlfriend saw her fall, and most of the crowd saw her fall.  Yet there was very little reaction from anyone.

The priest followed after George Clooney when he went to investigate.  That was silly.  I can't believe the director and the studio decided to keep that in the film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 5, 2010)

A-Team - 8.5/10: It surprised me. Good job FOX, I dont say that often. Just a fun movie, unlike G.I. Joe which tried to have camp but failed at it.

Date Night - 8.5/10: Started off a little bit slow but once it started rolling it kept getting better and better. I love movies like this, you know like Hangover, where an innocent event just turns crazy for no reason.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 5, 2010)

I saw read the news.  The American won the weekend Box Office.  That has to be disappointing for Machete.  Machete had really strong reviews and the studio definitely spent more money on advertising than The American... yet they still lost.

In the article I read they said that 66% of the audience was latino.  I think the immigration issue in our country must have affected the films ability to find an audience.


----------



## krome (Sep 5, 2010)

Vampires Suck 0/10

God awful.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 5, 2010)

The karate kid 6/10

This new version should have been called The kung fu kid but anyways... A nice movie for kids. Its pretty clear that daddy Will and mommy Jada spent a lot of moneys to fully make lil Jaden a new star. The production value is quite high for a movie like this, just look at the old 80s one which was way more simple and more enjoyable in other way. The message is the one of this typical Hollywood product but I didnt find it as stupidly presented as in other films. And also Jackie Chan serious acting was some kind of surprise, he can do something more appart than beat asses.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 5, 2010)

*Machete *

*9* out of *10*.

Awesome movie.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 6, 2010)

joneses 6/10, not so great.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 6, 2010)

Predators 5/10

Dissapointing, they tried too hard to recover the feeling of the magnificent first film and its quiet tension. It doesnt work due to a bad pacing and a lack of interest. They dont make good use of most of the characters too and at the end you become to be more bored than anything. I liked that theres not an overwhelming amount of CGI but still this is a worse experience than Predator I and II.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 6, 2010)

I still don't get why they're not playing machete in the belgian movie theaters..


----------



## stavrakas (Sep 6, 2010)

Inception: 10/10

Holy fuck, best movie I've seen in years, absolutely brilliant. Can't wait for the blu-ray to come out, I have to watch it again...


----------



## Tandaradei (Sep 6, 2010)

A-Team

3/10 damn that was terrible. huge plotholes. no and I mean absolutely NO character development. the characters are not interesting in any way.

nuff said


----------



## Nakor (Sep 6, 2010)

Star Trek - 9/10


----------



## Shai (Sep 6, 2010)

Inception 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2010)

I was watching the final duel in Rocky, and the round before last has to be one of the best scenes of all time. The fight is intense, but the music and the images just blend together so perfectly. Love it.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 6, 2010)

Saint John Of Las Vegas 7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 6, 2010)

La nuit américaine 7/10

Pretty interesting film from François Truffaut about a filmmaker and how he tries to end his movie. All the film is about how this director makes his film, cinema into cinema, and its pretty well done. Entertaining with a nice sense of humor, maybe a bit outdated (its from 1973) by today standards but ok anyways. Some actors are pretty good like Jacqueline Bisset or Valentina Cortese (deserved Oscar nom) but others felt a bit out of place probably due to that outdated sense I was talking about. Recommended for any wannabe filmmaker.


----------



## Noda. B (Sep 6, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World 9/10

fucking amazing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2010)

500 Days of Summer - 8/10

I liked this movie, though it was a little scattered, short, and not entirely funny. It managed to teach a good lesson to men: women are evil.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 500 Days of Summer - 8/10
> 
> I liked this movie, though it was a little scattered, short, and not entirely funny. It managed to teach a good lesson to men: women are evil.


_"Roses are red, violets are blue........Fuck you, whore."_


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 7, 2010)

The Secret of NIMH
10/10

I love this movie.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 7, 2010)

Prince of Persia 

10000000000000000000000/10

It is THE best film adaption ever made after a game, loved it. I want the other one to come out ASAP. I love the game to bits, and the Sands of Time film was a masterpiece. I wish it lasted more then fucking 2 hours, time went so fucking fast.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 7, 2010)

Beetlejuice: 10/10 Michael Keaton is a god

Edit(s)
Alien Nation: 9/10 one of those great 90's buddy cop movies with a scifi twist.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 7, 2010)

You will meet a tall dark stranger 5/10

So far the worst Woody Allen film I have seen. Not very funny and most of times pretty uninteresting. The balance between actors is mostly unbalanced  with people like Josh Brolin and Naomi Watts doing it rite and people like Antonio Banderas and Freida Pinto doin it rong. It has a couple of moments worth seeing it but unless you're a fan of Allen movies I wouldnt recommend this one very much.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 7, 2010)

Mother and Child
8/10 if Elizabeth hadn't died it would have been better.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 7, 2010)

The Pelican Brief - 8/10
I really enjoy political thrillers. Love Denzel too


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 7, 2010)

Nakor said:


> The Pelican Brief - 8/10
> I really enjoy political thrillers. Love Denzel too



We all love Denzel. I like him in carbon copy. Good movie.

City of Angels 10/10

Ending made me cry.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 7, 2010)

_Winter Passing_ *7.5* out of 10

Not really sure what to think of this one, but there were a few scenes that really stood out:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Reese and Don's arguments "Not making it to the funeral" "Not coming to my shows", etc.
Another scene, thought a little bit random, was the part where Resse had to drown her cat because it had some disease, leukemia I believe. Such a sad scene


----------



## Gabe (Sep 7, 2010)

Interview With a Vampire 8/10 not as good as the book but a decent adaptation. tom cruise did okay as lestat


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2010)

Hackers - 6/10
I had no idea the computers worked like that. Every time you copy a file all these equations and numbers start popping up on the screen. Incredible!

The acting was not good at all, very over the top throughout. The plot was serviceable at best. I did not recognize jesse bradford. 

I laughed when they showed Angelina Jolie's tits, because it's such a blatant way to get boys to see the movie. The scene is just her sitting in front of a computer with a see-through shirt on. The scene lasts like 4 seconds, just long enough


----------



## AndrewRogue (Sep 8, 2010)

Resident Evil 10/10
Resident Evil 2: Apocalypse 8/10
Resident Evil 3: Extinction 7/10
Resident Evil: Degeneration 9/10

Now waiting for Resident Evil 4: Afterlife.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 8, 2010)

the girl with the dragon tatto: 10/10 they are remaking it with but Daniel Craig as Mikael Blomkvist, Rooney Mara as Lisbeth Salander, and directed by David Fincher. David did good with Panic Room and I hope he can do good with this one


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 8, 2010)

Vanthebaron said:


> the girl with the dragon tatto: 10/10 they are remaking it with but Daniel Craig as Mikael Blomkvist, Rooney Mara as Lisbeth Salander, and directed by David Fincher. David did good with Panic Room and I hope he can do good with this one



Again Americans seem to surprise us with their stupidity.. You can't remake those movies, the swedish films are incredible.

They always have to make their own lame versions instead of even trying to watch a foreign movie..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2010)

Dragon Tattoo was decent, but I don't think it's a flawless masterpiece that shouldn't be touched or anything. I'd be interested in a remake myself. The movie moved kind of slow in some parts, and I ever really got a decent sense of mystery from the plot.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 8, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Again Americans seem to surprise us with their stupidity.. You can't remake those movies, the swedish films are incredible.
> 
> They always have to make their own lame versions instead of even trying to watch a foreign movie..



it would actually like to see the remake...I know it'll get an R rating because of the blowjob secen and rape scene. but I don'tknow how you can fuck up a story where you have a book and a movie already their for it., but i wouldn't put it past hollywood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Again Americans seem to surprise us with their stupidity.. You can't remake those movies, the swedish films are incredible.
> 
> They always have to make their own lame versions instead of even trying to watch a foreign movie..



I'd usually agree, however, it seems like they're putting a lot of effort into the remake(Starring Daniel Craig but more importantly, it being directed by David Fincher, one of Americas finest directors).

I havent seen the original(yet) though. Plus, every country remakes movies so thinking America is the only one is ignorant.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2010)

Fincher is attached to alot of projects right now, I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped out of the remake.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Fincher is attached to alot of projects right now, I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped out of the remake.



i hope he drops one of this other projects and not this one. I'm a big fan of his and he seems to have a good style for movies like this


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Fincher is attached to alot of projects right now, I wouldn't be surprised if he dropped out of the remake.


Hasn't he already started filming it though?

I'm pretty sure I looked at Mara set photos the other day.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> and I ever really got a decent sense of mystery from the plot.



I agree with this completely. I didn't think the movie really captured the mystery. It was kind of hard to follow at times and felt rushed. I've read the books, which obviously is going to be better than the movie. The mystery took longer to unfold and really delved into the other family members. The movie literally left huge relationships and important characters out that were in the book. Lisbeth is a great main character, and while the actress did a great job of portraying her, you don't really get to know her like you do in the books(since the first person narration isn't in the movie like in the books).

I still gotta see the girl who played with fire. I will likely watch the american releases of the films as well, but I'm still not going to expect anything near as good as the books.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 8, 2010)

Fincher is attached to the remake?  Ok I'm checking this one out then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2010)

Saw 6: C

The cool thing with the Saw movies is that they've been surprisingly stellar considering a new one has come out every year. While Saw 6 is one of the weaker entries(Saw 5 being the weakest), it's still a decent film with creative and gory kills and even some suspense.

The problems: It's over-edited, the story just seems to exist to fill in holes in the previous films(the letter given to Amanda in Saw 3, for example), and we've become so used to the downer endings we fail to make a notable connection to the characters.

Remember when you actually rooted for them to live? For me, that stopped when Detective Mathews was killed in Saw 4.


----------



## Judecious (Sep 9, 2010)

just saw time travelers wife again

10/10


----------



## Sunako (Sep 9, 2010)

_Step Up 3D_ - almost fell asleep watching it
It had some good parts , yeah


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 9, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen - 9/10

Pretty fucking good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2010)

Scream 2: B

Watched the audio commentary, which was pretty interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Saw 6: C
> 
> The cool thing with the Saw movies is that they've been surprisingly stellar considering a new one has come out every year. While Saw 6 is one of the weaker entries(Saw 5 being the weakest), it's still a decent film with creative and gory kills and even some suspense.
> 
> ...


New.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 9, 2010)

Class Action - 6/10
I predicting the ending of the movie at the beginning of it. The middle was straight forward and nothing special.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 10, 2010)

*Memento*

So I decided to see this film again after many people disagreed with the low rating I gave it last time. I've to say this: Nolan's films are meant for repeated viewings, and it usually gets better the second time than the first. For instance, I didn't like TDK much the first time I watched it, but I enjoyed it a lot more the second time and gave it a much higher rating. And it is especially the case with Memento. The first time I saw it, I found it confusing and pretentious, and I had to keep pressing "pause" and "rewind" to follow the story, which was really frustrating. But this time, knowing what to expect, I found it much easier to follow, and therefore, to enjoy. So, I'll revise my rating for this film.

8/10


*Lost in Time *

Directed by Derek Yee, and starring Cecilia Cheung and Ching-Wan Lau, nothing can possibly can wrong. As good as expected.

9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 10, 2010)

Santa Fe trail 7/10

Very curious movie from 1940. Nowadays this movie wont be done under any circumstances due to, well, Im not 100% sure if call it racist but for sure it has a very personal and partial way of presenting the history. Its setted some years before the American Civil War and the main characters are Jeb Stuart and George Custer (they never did the military service together but well you know, american movies lol). And the main antagonist is John Brown, an activist for the freedom of slaves, who is portrayed like an ultra religious, violent man as well as his comrades while the south people (some of them even have slaves) are presented like men of good will and sensible minds. The point that the movie mades is that it should be each state the one to decide the freedom or not of slaves. Theres even a secuence where a black family says, after watching some episode of violence, "If thats freedom, we dont want it"  There are some subtle parts that indicate some people from the south may see John Adams as abrutal man but with a rightful goal. Thats why I say Im not sure to call this movie totally racist, but man, sometimes it looks that it is trying. The good score comes cause anyways this is a finely produced movie by the 40s standards with a good director and cast and I also tought it was kinda interesting the subject from other perspective.


----------



## Hiruzen (Sep 10, 2010)

Finally saw Date Night: 7/10

It was pretty good, and one of the better comedies since The Hangover.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 10, 2010)

G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra - 7/10
Second time I've seen it and it's still as enjoyable as the first time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2010)

Resident Evil: Afterlife: B-

The best of the RE movies thanks to surprisingly cool 3D. Review will either be up today or tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2010)

10 Most Anticipated Fall Movies.

I'm posting this since I basically agree with the list.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 10, 2010)

District B13: Ultimatum - 7/10
Not as good as the first one but still a fun ride. Cool stunts. The two leads play off each other well. The plot is pretty ridiculous though, much more so than the first one.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 10, 2010)

Hackers: A. Awesome soundtrack. Jonny Miller trys damn hard to hide his accent. And i go gay for Matthew Lillard. So psycho.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2010)

Flash Point: B

Its not sure if it wants to be a cop drama or a martial arts movie, but was still decent. After RE4, it will be my next review.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 11, 2010)

Rukia said:


> 10 Most Anticipated Fall Movies.
> 
> I'm posting this since I basically agree with the list.



I was really ready to write off The Social Network, but the fact that Fincher and Sorkin are involved make me honestly wanna check it out.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Sep 11, 2010)

Taking of phelim 123(2010) A- good story, very well acted. 
Crank 2: high voltage A+ the grade A caton comedy you expect from the directors. And the kiju (sp) monster fight parody had me rolling.


----------



## Zhongda (Sep 11, 2010)

The expendables - 4.5/10

Piece of shit patched up with fancy names.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

The Huster: B+

My main problem with this was the pacing. Scenes just go on pointlessly long(example, one scene has a character walking all the way up to Newman, and it ends with Newman and the character walking away.....Did they need all that walking?).

But I cant deny that there was a lot of effort into the characters. They're not always likeable, but they all felt very real and interesting. The acting is superb as well.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2010)

Screw Devil.  Screw the Town.  I am going to see Easy A next week!


----------



## Kagekatsu (Sep 12, 2010)

The American: 6/10


----------



## Fraust (Sep 12, 2010)

*Unthinkable:* 8/10 

I really enjoyed it. Great ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2010)

Showdown in Little Tokyo: D-

Wow, this was stupid......but it was kinda craptastic.


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

2012
9/10 I loved it but I didn't really see how they survived that stuff easily.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 13, 2010)

The sorcerer's apprentice 6/10

A bit of a surprise here. I didnt really expect anything possitive of a Cage movie for kids. But surprisingly, it started quite good, with a nice pace and a nice sense of humor, specially. It has the usual problems of this type of productions with bland and nonsensical characters but still it was a decent ride to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## Scholzee (Sep 13, 2010)

Bad Boys 2 

9/10 loved it! one of thoese films that you havent seen in years and seeing it again is pretty awesome


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

The Twilight Samurai: 8/10

I thought it was a good movie, but it could've been better. The pacing was a bit slow for me and the dialogue just a tad drawn out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 14, 2010)

The runaways 6/10

Interesting biopic about the musical group The runaways. While the movie tries to show the transgression of the group and all that sex, drugs and rock and roll thingy, its ironic how the directing and the planning of the movie is pretty conservative following the path of the usual biopic mixed with some videoclip style scenes (that arent particularly good) Anyways the story is interesting, the music is pretty good and Kristen Stewart and Dakota Fanning are a good choice for this roles.


----------



## Dim Mak (Sep 14, 2010)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly.
10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2010)

King Kong (original) 6/10

Its a shallow monster film filled with racist overtones, idk what else to say.


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 14, 2010)

Dead Snow

Nazi Zombies ftw


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 15, 2010)

*Fists of Fury 
*
10/10

Legendary Bruce Lee film, never get sick of it.



MartialHorror said:


> Showdown in Little Tokyo: D-
> 
> Wow, this was stupid......but it was kinda craptastic.



Brandon Lee made the movie awesome IMO.


----------



## Koi (Sep 15, 2010)

So we were watching _The Two Towers_ at work today, and just.. man, maybe it's just me, but the more I watch these movies the less I give a shit about the very forced and very irrelevant Aragorn/Arwen subplot.  It just gets very.. tired, especially by _Return of the King_.  Like there is so much other shit going on that I literally don't care.

Though I did like Aragorn/Eowyn a lot better.  Maybe that kind of affects the A/A thing for me.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 15, 2010)

Todo lo que tú quieras 6/10

I had a few issues with this spanish movie. The plot is interesting and the casting is good (specially an incredible 4 year old girl) but there were some parts that I consider over the top, just non very believable. The story is about a husband and the lil girl who lost their wife. Then the husband starts crossdressing as his wife at home cause his lil daughter enjoys it. So far its not bad but when he starts going to the street, school and fucking everywhere crossdressed I was like, yeah, sure. Add some stereotypes here and there at the end and you know why this dont have a better score that could have been worth of its cinematographic quality which is high.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 15, 2010)

Office Space 8/10 really funny movie i recommend


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 15, 2010)

Hachiko: A Dog's Story

7/10

It was the akita's performance that shook me. And yeah, I'm a sucker to such films. The best thing about it was that it actually happened, albeit in a different context.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - 9/10

An enjoyable film, to be sure, with interesting characters, decent action, some humor, and a good story.

I think it dragged in some places, specifically the bridge scene, but otherwise it was a great film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2010)

Violent-nin said:


> *Fists of Fury
> *
> 10/10
> 
> ...



lol, Brandon Lee's acting wasn't very good, but he oozed of charisma. He got a lot better by the time he did "The Crow". 

As for Fists of Fury, personally, I think it's a bit overrated. Certain aspects made Bruce lee a questionable hero and I dont care for blatant racism in movies(although I've made my peace with that, considering this wasnt THAT long after the war). Bruce Lee apparently wasn't too thrilled with it either, as he never worked with Lo Wei again.

It's a solid film, but I've always preferred....all his other films. "The Big Boss" is weaker in terms of fight scenes, but has a better story and I liked the character more. "Way of the Dragon" is a personal favorite of mine(Bruce Lee Vs Chuck Norris bitches!), and "Enter the Dragon" is one of my favorite martial arts films ever.

So Im probably one of the few who was never hot on FOF. 




> The Good, the Bad and the Ugly - 9/10
> 
> An enjoyable film, to be sure, with interesting characters, decent action, some humor, and a good story.
> 
> I think it dragged in some places, specifically the bridge scene, but otherwise it was a great film.



According to my Dad, back then, movies were longer in general(so the audience felt like they were getting my moneys worth). I notice that in old movies, scenes go on a lot longer than they do now, hence the slow pace. 

Even the director of "Lawrence of Arabia" said that he would do it differently if he did it now(whenever he said it).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2010)

I like longer movies myself, but I prefer the length not be fluffed up, but rather an opportunity for better character development or plot development or something. Most of the scenes that bothered me were like when they took forever to string explosives across the bridge--it was virtually pointless. 

It's one of those movies you want to keep watching though. You don't want it to end. You want to see what happens next, even though you've been watching for 3 hours already.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2010)

Beverly Hills Cop 3: B-

Much better than I expected.


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 16, 2010)

Today I stumbled upon a movie I had forgotten all about.
Original Dutch name is: "Als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel", apparently it was also released in English: "The Dragon That Wasn't (Or Was He?)"
Absolutely loved this movie when I was a kid, and still love it now, so nostalgic, I'm guessing it was 15 years ago I had last seen it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 16, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Brandon Lee's acting wasn't very good, but he oozed of charisma. He got a lot better by the time he did "The Crow".
> 
> As for Fists of Fury, personally, I think it's a bit overrated. Certain aspects made Bruce lee a questionable hero and I dont care for blatant racism in movies(although I've made my peace with that, considering this wasnt THAT long after the war). Bruce Lee apparently wasn't too thrilled with it either, as he never worked with Lo Wei again.
> 
> ...



Oh I'll agree that Brandon Lee's acting wasn't polished yet during Showdown but he definitely had charisma and hilarious lines, his fight scenes were pretty good as well.

As for Fists of Fury yeah there was a few things wrong in there but nothing Bruce Lee could of changed. I love all of Bruce Lee films and I also like his character in Way of the Dragon which according to a lot of people it's the character than resembles Bruce's real life personality the most. Enter the Dragon will always be legendary and by many considered Lee's best but I believe if he was able to finish Game of Death that would of been his best movie IMO. I'm a Bruce Lee fanboy so I love all his movies either way.

---

*Terminator 2: Judgement Day*

10/10

Classic/amazing movie, definitely the best of the series by far. Awesome cast, great storyline and fantastic soundtrack.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2010)

> As for Fists of Fury yeah there was a few things wrong in there but nothing Bruce Lee could of changed. I love all of Bruce Lee films and I also like his character in Way of the Dragon which according to a lot of people it's the character than resembles Bruce's real life personality the most. Enter the Dragon will always be legendary and by many considered Lee's best but I believe if he was able to finish Game of Death that would of been his best movie IMO. I'm a Bruce Lee fanboy so I love all his movies either way.



lol, maybe he could've changed it as he probably directed more of the movie than Lo Wei did(Lee's wife implies and Jackie Chan in his autobriography states directly that Lo Wei would often just sleep, listen to the radio and do other stuff other than direct. So Bruce Lee had to take over. With that said, I actually do respect him more for not changing anything(because it was technically not his movie).

It's no big deal, honestly. I'm a huge Bruce Lee fan too, I just personal don't love "Fist of Fury" as much as the bulk of the fandom.

lol, "Game of Death" is a painful 'what if'? The final result was so......shoddy. 

Speaking of Bruce Lee and painful,

"Exit the Dragon, Enter the Tiger": D

I've never seen a movie so shamelessly cash in on Bruce's death, and I've seen "Game of Death"! Although that didnt' stop me from liking this a bit more than Game of Death..

Probably tomorrows review.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 16, 2010)

Resident Evil: Afterlife - 7/10.

Worth seeing, especially since my best friend paid for my ticket.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

In the Loop - Amazing movie
[YOUTUBE]LugJd6uGJqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iXHDFqI7qk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Prince of Persia 7/10 not bad


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, maybe he could've changed it as he probably directed more of the movie than Lo Wei did(Lee's wife implies and Jackie Chan in his autobriography states directly that Lo Wei would often just sleep, listen to the radio and do other stuff other than direct. So Bruce Lee had to take over. With that said, I actually do respect him more for not changing anything(because it was technically not his movie).
> 
> It's no big deal, honestly. I'm a huge Bruce Lee fan too, I just personal don't love "Fist of Fury" as much as the bulk of the fandom.
> 
> ...



Haha your probably right, things worked out for the better when it comes to that.

Fair enough people have different tastes. Some love Enter the Dragon more than the rest, some love Fist of Fury more than the rest, differs from person to person.

Oh I don't mean the Game of Death that was released in 78, I mean the original vision of Game of Death Lee had, did you ever see the original footage and the outline for the original plot? It definitely was looking amazing but sadly was never able to be completed.

Oh yeah there was tons of movies and studio's that tried to cash in as much as possible of Bruce's death and even go to the point of using footage from his actual funeral, that's just fucked up and sad.

If you never saw the original footage I'll link it to you.

---

*Men of Honor
*

8/10

Great performances by Cuba Gooding Jr and Robert De Niro in this film, great story and overall good movie.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2010)

The Wire season 1; first half

Revisiting this series only makes this show better, the first episodes have a really cool feel to them and it's really neat how after you've finished the whole series, hell even a season, you realize how much these characters change but at a really believeable and well thought out pace.  Still the best television show I've ever watched, a true masterpiece.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2010)

> Oh I don't mean the Game of Death that was released in 78, I mean the original vision of Game of Death Lee had, did you ever see the original footage and the outline for the original plot? It definitely was looking amazing but sadly was never able to be completed.



Yeah, I saw a documentary that showed it. Would it have been great? Maybe. I hear that Bruce was becoming kind of unhinged by the time he began filming "Enter the Dragon". Up until then, he was very happy in his career. But when filming started on that, everyone realized he was becoming paranoid and a little unreliable. So he may have eventually pulled a Tony Jaa.

It would've been interesting to see what his career would have come too though. On one hand, his early death was what made him a legend. On the other, he maybe he would've gotten there anyway. 



> Oh yeah there was tons of movies and studio's that tried to cash in as much as possible of Bruce's death and even go to the point of using footage from his actual funeral, that's just fucked up and sad.



lol, "Exit the Dragon, Enter the Tiger" also had footage of his funeral. Here's a fucked up one, it has been rumored that Bruce Lee had an affair with the actress whose house he was at when he died. As far as I know, it was never confirmed and the actress even denied it. But she ended up doing a movie where she plays herself, having an affair with Bruce Lee shortly before his death........now that is lame.


----------



## Table (Sep 17, 2010)

Leap Year... I'd give it a 5.  There wasn't much chemistry but it was a cute story =/


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I saw a documentary that showed it. Would it have been great? Maybe. I hear that Bruce was becoming kind of unhinged by the time he began filming "Enter the Dragon". Up until then, he was very happy in his career. But when filming started on that, everyone realized he was becoming paranoid and a little unreliable. So he may have eventually pulled a Tony Jaa.



I think it was more of Bruce became so involved with his movies he wanted every single thing to be perfect and would basically work himself into exhaustion. I never heard of what Tony Jaa did, what happened exactly?



> It would've been interesting to see what his career would have come too though. On one hand, his early death was what made him a legend. On the other, he maybe he would've gotten there anyway.



Yeah we'll never know on that one, we can speculate all we want but sadly we'll never know. 

To me though each movie after the next got better and better.


> lol, "Exit the Dragon, Enter the Tiger" also had footage of his funeral. Here's a fucked up one, it has been rumored that Bruce Lee had an affair with the actress whose house he was at when he died. As far as I know, it was never confirmed and the actress even denied it. But she ended up doing a movie where she plays herself, having an affair with Bruce Lee shortly before his death........now that is lame.



Oh yeah I heard all the rumors of that actress, I don't believe it but at the same time Bruce was a major icon in China and I'm sure girls were throwing themselves left and right. Wow that's a bit screwed up though, I never knew she did a movie like that. Geez all the cash cows who tried to benefit of Bruce's death is just sad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2010)

> I think it was more of Bruce became so involved with his movies he wanted every single thing to be perfect and would basically work himself into exhaustion. I never heard of what Tony Jaa did, what happened exactly?



Tony Jaa flipped out during Ong Bak 2, apparently vanishing off the set and hiding in the jungle for a few months(I think). Eventually when he came back, the studio had to get in the director of Ong Bak to make sure Jaa finished the movie in time. 

Too much fame in too little time can be stressful and there is always the need to amp up your game. "The Protector" was considered by most to be a bit of a letdown, so he probably had that in mind too.

Thats I think where Bruce may have faltered. Bruce's style was groundbreaking for the time, but it's also limited. He's not like Jackie, who can make very unique fighting styles for his movies. Bruce's style often looked more like karate than kung fu, so its very direct. He may have pulled it off with Game of Death, but where would he have gone after that? Eventually, his movies might've become a bit redundant.

When you think about it, "Game of Death" and "Enter the Dragon" ended with gimmicky fight scenes(fighting a giant; fighting in all those mirrors). He would've run out of ideas eventually.

Of course, it is possible that maybe if Jackie Chan or Sammo Hung made it big anyway(which I doubt would've happened, as Chan only got his jumpstart as a Bruce Lee clone and Lo Wei loaned him out to the studio where he would finally find success), he would've learned to be more theatrical with his fights.

But then again, probably not. Bruce didn't like fancy stuff in martial arts. 

But then AGAIN, Bruce at one point said he wanted his HK flicks to be like Clint Eastwoods Italian westerns, a breakthrough to get into the American box office. If Bruce became a Hollywood star, he probably wouldn't need to rely on martial arts so much. 

So many what ifs though......


----------



## Kei (Sep 17, 2010)

Time Travelers Wife

8/10

Not much for romantic movies, but this was still good, I hated the ending since it made me cry...But good movie non the less


----------



## little nin (Sep 17, 2010)

The Other Guys: I really enjoyed it, I'm a sucker for acting like that though, had me laughing all the time in the year


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Sep 17, 2010)

prince of Persia 7/10

i enjoyed it


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2010)

The Town: B

A solid made movie all around. Ben Affleck might be questionable as an actor(sometimes he does good, sometimes he does bad), but he is a strong screenwriter and director. Nowhere near as effective as "Gone Baby, Gone" though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2010)

I think Casey is a better actor than Ben.  He has turned in a number of solid performances throughout his career.


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 17, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 afterlife: the dude that played wesker was the best actor there was in this entire movie


----------



## Nakor (Sep 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The Town: B
> 
> A solid made movie all around. Ben Affleck might be questionable as an actor(sometimes he does good, sometimes he does bad), but he is a strong screenwriter and director. Nowhere near as effective as "Gone Baby, Gone" though.



I give it a B+ (or an 8.5/10)

I agree it wasn't as good as Gone Baby, Gone, but that's OK. I wasn't expecting it to be better. I thought Affleck did a good job acting with Jeremy Renner doing a very good/great job. Jon Hamm and Rebecca Hall also had strong performances. There were a few cheesy lines(which I did enjoy but kind of threw off the movie a bit) mixed in throughout the film, but I thought the writing was good overall. I did like the ending. 

I felt like I got my $11 worth.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2010)

> I think Casey is a better actor than Ben. He has turned in a number of solid performances throughout his career.



I kind of agree. I think Ben can be better when he's at his best(he has more diversity), but Ben also has plenty of shit performances. Casey can only play one kind of role, but he's good at it and I've yet to see him fail(plus, I think he has a better eye for projects).

Although I feel Casey was miscast in Gone Baby, Gone, he did really good. 



> give it a B+ (or an 8.5/10)
> 
> I agree it wasn't as good as Gone Baby, Gone, but that's OK. I wasn't expecting it to be better. I thought Affleck did a good job acting with Jeremy Renner doing a very good/great job. Jon Hamm and Rebecca Hall also had strong performances. There were a few cheesy lines(which I did enjoy but kind of threw off the movie a bit) mixed in throughout the film, but I thought the writing was good overall. I did like the ending.
> 
> I felt like I got my $11 worth.



Agreed.

Anyway,

Stage Fright: B

Pretty solid Hitchcock thriller that I guessed the ending too pretty early on. Not one of his best films, but a good one. I wont do a full review of it though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2010)

Easy A:  7.5/10.  Good dialogue.  Well acted.  Love love love Emma Stone in particular.  She's the next big thing guys.

Are you going to see Buried next week, Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2010)

Probably not. "Wall Street" is the big one for me.

"Buried" might be good, but as most as I love claustrophobic movies, having the entire movie take place in a coffin seems like too much.

But maybe.


----------



## Levithian (Sep 18, 2010)

And now for something completely different. 8 out of 10 for comedy, Monty python is one of the best.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 18, 2010)

The Town: A

When I first saw the trailer for this movie I thought it was gonna be some vapid cliched heist movie drivel, but in fact it's just the opposite; one of my favorites of this year along with Scott Pilgrim.

Great acting, smart writing, good directing, tense; go see this movie if you haven't already.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 19, 2010)

Superman & Batman: Apocalypse 

8/10

Fighting scenes were pretty good and loved the voice acting. 

Only problem was I felt like Batman didn't get as much screen time as I though he would (since his name was in the title).


----------



## Geddoe (Sep 19, 2010)

The Unthinkable with Samuel L. Jackson. That was quite the movie and worth watching. I didn't like Snakes on a Plane that was also starring with him, so it was reassuring that a good actor like Samuel L. Jackson can play a role in a movie that was pretty decent.

I'd rate 8/10.


----------



## Seraphyna (Sep 19, 2010)

King of Fighters.

2/10. Don't watch. Period.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 19, 2010)

The american 7/10

I was greatly surprised that an american movie chose to have that slow paced way of telling this story. I personally think it works perfectly with the kind of plot the movie depicts. If you want frenetic shootouts and shit dont ever watch this movie cause its completely the opposite. Its a slow paced, detail focused story of an assassin. Good interpretation by Clooney and that italian chick. I liked the relationship between Clooney and the priest too, it adds a plus to the picture.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> The american 7/10
> 
> I was greatly surprised that an american movie chose to have that slow paced way of telling this story. I personally think it works perfectly with the kind of plot the movie depicts. If you want frenetic shootouts and shit dont ever watch this movie cause its completely the opposite. Its a slow paced, detail focused story of an assassin. Good interpretation by Clooney and that italian chick. I liked the relationship between Clooney and the priest too, it adds a plus to the picture.


I agree with this review.

I also enjoyed The American.  But I do realize that it's probably too slow paced for most americans.  This is a rare film that has higher reviews from the critics than it does from users.  My mother complained about the lack of dialogue.  But I enjoyed the technical aspect of it.  It won't be in the theaters much longer, but I definitely recommend it on Netflix.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Sep 19, 2010)

8/10 - Cloverfield.  Finally saw this on TV.  Granted some aspects would have been better in the threater.  It's Real World meets Godzilla.  Sort of an interesting concept.  I can't say I am a real fan of the jerky cam.  This is it what kept me from going to see it in the first place.  Still, I was captivated by the characters and the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2010)

The Informant: A-

I liked it alot more this time around. The bizarre and quirky dialogue and the plot that unravels, revealing something new and strange at each turn was very clever. Plus, Matt Damon seemed to be acting, not just playing himself.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 19, 2010)

*American History X*: 8/10 -Possibly 9/10

Not much i can say about this other than watch it, Edward Norton's acting is superb as always.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Sep 19, 2010)

The Book of Eli: 10/10 Mila Kunis is pretty hot I must admit.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2010)

> The Book of Eli: 10/10 Mila Kunis is pretty hot I must admit.



God she was annoying in that film.

The Weather Man 7/10

Odd movie with a few miscasted actors, but quirky and odd enough for me to really like it.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 19, 2010)

Date Night 

9/10 

Hilarious movie!


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 19, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Tony Jaa flipped out during Ong Bak 2, apparently vanishing off the set and hiding in the jungle for a few months(I think). Eventually when he came back, the studio had to get in the director of Ong Bak to make sure Jaa finished the movie in time.
> 
> Too much fame in too little time can be stressful and there is always the need to amp up your game. "The Protector" was considered by most to be a bit of a letdown, so he probably had that in mind too.
> 
> ...



Geez that's the first I heard about that, and that's pretty odd. Truthfully while I think Jaa is fine I think he's very overrated.

Yeah the fame can get under anyone's skill especially if it comes to quick, it's just too much to handle at once.

Bruce Lee was ahead of his time IMO. Personally I prefer his style over anyone else and I think Bruce Lee would of kept evolving and putting more of his psychology and beliefs into his films which worked very well IMO.

While Enter The Dragon and Game of Death had gimmicky final fights I think they were done very well and the way Bruce choreographed those fights they became a whole other thing he was known and respected for.

I love marital arts and action movies with a passion but I definitely prefer Bruce's style of fighting and how his movies flowed more than the rest. To me they a sort of epic feeling to them (hard to describe), Bruce also had a lot of natural charisma and watching him move in a fight scene is truly a thing of beauty.

But ya like you said man so many what ifs, so we can speculate but we'll never know. I'm glad your Bruce Lee fan cause there are a lot of haters that just hate for no reason (some are fanboys of other martial arts actors).

--

*The Town*

8.5/10

Nice story, great acting (my boy Affleck was great) and overall good movie.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 20, 2010)

Resident Evil: Afterlife. 5/10

Feels lifeless coupled with "Matrix" ripoff action scenes. Fuck the acting it is was abysmal. Felt that I wasted my money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

Paper Man - 6/10

An okay movie. It's one of those moves that has no real story, never goes anywhere, has barely any resolution, and ends on a bittersweet note. I don't really care for that shit.

Armored - 3/10

Shit.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 20, 2010)

Fight Club: 9/10

Ah, a classic
Pretty sure most people here have already seen it 
If you haven't it's definitely worth a look, love the twist and definitely not a film of mindless violence like the title may make it out to be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 20, 2010)

Here's a shocker:

Devil: B

It was actually.....good, link is in sig.

The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes' Smarter Brother: F

Despite having guys like Gene Wilder(who directed) and most of Mel Brooks crew, it sucked even worse than most of those spoof guys films.



> Truthfully while I think Jaa is fine I think he's very overrated.
> 
> Yeah the fame can get under anyone's skill especially if it comes to quick, it's just too much to handle at once.



I think when it comes to fight scenes, Tony Jaa is easily the best out there. However, he's not a very good actor. In "Ong Bak", his acting was good enough because he fit the role naturally, in "The Protector" he was amusingly bad and in "Ong Bak 2".....well, there was no acting because there was no character.

Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee and even Jet Li are so iconic because they can do great fight scenes and act(mostly).



> Bruce Lee was ahead of his time IMO. Personally I prefer his style over anyone else and I think Bruce Lee would of kept evolving and putting more of his psychology and beliefs into his films which worked very well IMO.



Fair enough, although at the same time....have you seen "Circle of Iron"? He wrote that(although the finished version was quite different, apparently) and it's not all that. 

But I'm willing to believe that he would've gotten better too.



> I love marital arts and action movies with a passion but I definitely prefer Bruce's style of fighting and how his movies flowed more than the rest. To me they a sort of epic feeling to them (hard to describe), Bruce also had a lot of natural charisma and watching him move in a fight scene is truly a thing of beauty.



You should watch "Black Belt", which has a very direct style similar to Lee's(although the acting is mediocre). Bruce's charisma was unbeatable.



> But ya like you said man so many what ifs, so we can speculate but we'll never know. I'm glad your Bruce Lee fan cause there are a lot of haters that just hate for no reason (some are fanboys of other martial arts actors).



The reason there are haters is that certain fans tend to overhype Bruce. Example, I dont like it when Bruce fanboys think that bruce is the greatest fighter ever or should've went ahead and beat up Chuck Norris for his title(despite the fact that in real life, the two were friends). 

Personally, I think if the two fought in real life, Chuck would've beaten Bruce because all evidense points to Bruce being fairly inexperienced.

It's always been a hobby of mine though to compare which martial arts stars are actually good fighters. Believe it or not, the only ones we know for sure were: Chuck Norris(the guy has an outstanding record), Jean Claude Van Damme, Don the Dragon Wilson and Dolph Lungren and maybe Jim Kelly.

Everyone else is pretty much a tossup. They could've been great or not, but didnt have enough documented fights to be proven as such. 

But in terms of on-screen performance, bruce was probably the best.


----------



## Valtieri (Sep 21, 2010)

Devil - 7/10

I liked it, I thought the concept was intriguing and original, I thought the twists were good albeit sometimes predictable. The ending .. I expected better but It was still good.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 21, 2010)

The Town

Better than I expected, it was really enjoyable with some great scenes and solid acting.

The Wire, Season 1

Reviewing this season you really appreciated it a lot more and how it sets up the full series.  Everything feels more satisfying and even complete as when rewatching it you know what everyone's final fates are even if most of them don't come for another couple more seasons.  Without a doubt still the best show I have ever watched.


----------



## runsakurarun (Sep 21, 2010)

Never Let Me Go 9/10

Very solid performances from these young actors- Carey Mulligan, Kiera Knightley and Andrew Garfield. I'm pretty sure this movie will get nominations at the Academy Awards.

Starts out slow and dull (how British) then takes you to an emotional dive to despair.


----------



## Noah (Sep 22, 2010)

Hrm. Lumping the past few weeks into one post.

Stephen King's The Stand (assuming I didn't do this one already) 5/10.
Alright, not great. The bullshit climax was completely retarded though. Maybe it's just this TV movie/miniseries' fault, but I expected Flagg to be far more epic than he was. Dude was tits in the Dark Tower books, but didn't do anything but be ugly and fuck Ugly-Girl-From-Just-Shoot-Me in this. But, once again, King plays the best retards. 

Tekken 5/10
Not unbearable, but not that great. As far as fighting game movie adaptations go, it's top 5. But looking at the competition, that's not a great accomplishment.

Cop Out 7/10
Overly retarded Tracy Morgan and Sean William Scott save the movie. Not that great, but Kevin Smith sure can make a shitty cop movie into something epically corny.

Cloverfield 6/10
Retarded kids stuck in a Godzilla movie. At least that bitchy chick exploded. 

The Slammin' Salmon 9/10
How the hell did something this hilarious end up straight to DVD? Second best of Broken Lizard's movies, but I may just be holding Super Troopers at the top due entirely to nostalgia.

Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl 8/10
Best of the three movies. The fact that something this awesome came from a theme park ride is astounding. The score, characters and fight scenes are all super sweet. Don't really know what else to say. My only complaint is how rigid the CG ghost pirates move.

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest 7/10
The CG and score took a huge jump from the first movie. Not a fan of the absurd fight scenes, but goddammit if I don't love Davey Jones and the Kraken.

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End 7/10
The CG and score are about the same as the second one, but the fights are far less retarded. Unfortunately, they replaced that with Jack having MPS, a giant crab lady and those two ugly soldiers pretending to be pirates. End fight was great, Keira Knightly is delicious, the idea of the Pirate Lords is cool (but still shoe-horned in) and the pirate song is retarded. Also, lolwut giant lady? I can't decide which of the sequels I like better, but the first one just edges out both of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2010)

Juno 8/10: Still don't think much of Diablo Cody but its a great little film with a wonderful soundtrack, its Knocked Up but actually funny.

HP Half Blood Prince 7/10: So watched it for the second time, but without the burden of it having to live up to my expectations. The film might not be the best adaptation, but its very well crafted and well directed. The issue with HP still remains tho, the films are too confusing for the casual watchers, and leaves out too much for the hardcore fans thus displeasing nearly everyone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2010)

Survival of the Dead: F

Holy shit, Romero has fallen hard.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2010)

> Survival of the Dead: F
> 
> Holy shit, Romero has fallen hard.



Diary of the Dead pretty much pointed towards that. Yes he made the greatest zombie movie ever, but jeez man grow and move on already Romero.

30 Days of Night 6/10: This film could have been an absolute classic under a good director but alas was not the case. Great premise, interesting setting and genuinely creepy vampires give this film a good headstart, but soon the film fumbles at every corner. Every scare boils down to your same predictable turn of events and why was there a need for a crappy wife/husband subplot? Which was inevitabley going to lead to a crappy and icredibly stupid damsel in distress finale. Basically a wasted opportunity similar to Pandorum but much more disappointing. Damn you Hollywood.

Paprika: Can't rate something like this. The plot and dialogue don't really gel well but its unique and wonderful in its own way. Look at the pretty pictures and enjoy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2010)

> Diary of the Dead pretty much pointed towards that. Yes he made the greatest zombie movie ever, but jeez man grow and move on already Romero.



Even then, Diary had its moments where the old Romero shined through. But "Survival" had nothing, NOTHING good going for him(I guess the final shot was kind of cool, but by that point, I was practically crying at the awfulness).

I think Romero just doesn't care. He doesnt like making zombie movies anymore but he doesnt have a choice. Plus, he's old and his creativity has dulled.

Say what you will about Wes Craven, but at least he can make passable movies still.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 22, 2010)

Memento great movie 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 22, 2010)

> I think Romero just doesn't care. He doesnt like making zombie movies anymore but he doesnt have a choice. Plus, he's old and his creativity has dulled.



He's been making these films for so long he's afraid to do something else, especially since no other work of his has succeeded as much as the Dead movies. No excuse to beat a dead horse tho.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 22, 2010)

Brothers - 7/10
Good acting all around. I like how the plot stayed focused and didn't vier off track.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He's been making these films for so long he's afraid to do something else, especially since no other work of his has succeeded as much as the Dead movies. No excuse to beat a dead horse tho.



Its not that he's afraid to do other stuff, it's that none of that other stuff can be financed. 

Deadly Impact: C-

Pretty fun and sometimes intense thriller. People do the occasional stupid move and the love story blows, but you love to hate the villain and can't wait for him to get what's coming.

It's sad when a movie starring one of the guys from The Boondock Saints is better than a Romero zombie movie.


----------



## Sparrow (Sep 23, 2010)

*Donnie Brasco* - 8.1/10


----------



## olaf (Sep 23, 2010)

*Knight & Day* 7/10

sexy summer spy movie with lots of shoting and car chases. if you expect anything more complex, you'll probably get disappointed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Brothers - 7/10
> Good acting all around. I like how the plot stayed focused and didn't vier off track.


 I was thinking about that movie last night. It turned into a sex fantasy between me and Natalie Portman.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2010)

> Its not that he's afraid to do other stuff, it's that none of that other stuff can be financed.



If he came with a genuinely good idea then Im sure he'd get funding. Heck if a hack like Uwe can get funding then why not him?


----------



## Nakor (Sep 23, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was thinking about that movie last night. It turned into a sex fantasy between me and Natalie Portman.



I hope it was my post that started your thought process for this. That would be my good deed for the day.


----------



## Eisenheim (Sep 24, 2010)

Machete 8.5 / 10

I've enjoyed the film even there are some silly scenes for my taste.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

Moon 9/10

Rockwell was impressive here, I can't praise him enough, I don't think many actors could have pulled off what he did here. 

I love the fact that its a sci-fi film that actually sets out to solve its conundrum rather than pile on the mystery by shallow tension, paranoia and misdirection. Its a quiet film, not as dramatic as it probably should be but it works. An interesting Sci-fi film that doesn't have to delve in to dodgy cameras and crazy killer robots to be entertaining. The twist isn't important here, its how the people deal with it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> If he came with a genuinely good idea then Im sure he'd get funding. Heck if a hack like Uwe can get funding then why not him?



For a few reasons, for one, remember that Uwe Boll uses some tax loophole(although I don't know if he still does). Furthermore, Romero's getting old and his health has been called into question(he collapsed on the set of either Diary or Survival), so it might be hard to get insurance for him.

But I've heard "Survival" hasn't made a lot of money. He's gotten so bad to the point where only the most die hard fans stick with him.

On the other hand, people for some reason like to watch Uwe Boll films if not only to bitch at them. Here's a scary thought, Uwe Boll has actually gotten a lot better as a director and is currently better than Romero. "Tunnel Rats", imo, was pretty good and I hear good things about "Rampage".

Uwe Boll seems to currently care for his career while Romero, if he does care, no longer has the skill for it to matter.

Nobody but die hard horror fans remember Romero, but plenty of people know who Uwe Boll is these days(even if they'd rather not). 

Anyway,

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps- B

It's pretty much a watered down version of the first film, but Oliver Stone still manages to be super self indulgent. In the long run, it works, with a strong cast, an interesting story and its commentary on todays society. Michael Douglas isn't in the film anywhere near as much as the trailers suggest(He's maybe in it 30-40 minutes), but is awesome as always.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2010)

Survival was going to bomb, Romero must have realised this.



> Nobody but die hard horror fans remember Romero, but plenty of people know who Uwe Boll is these days(even if they'd rather not).



Which is possibly one of the saddest things I've heard, shame great horror directors that psuhed boundaries never get the same respect that those who pushed Sci-fi do.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2010)

I just got done watching 500 Days of Summer again.

HOLY FUCKING SHIT.  I never paid attention at the end.  The new girl Tom meets is named Autumn?

My god this movie is a fucking masterpiece!  10/10.  On my top 5 of all-time list.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Nobody but die hard horror fans remember Romero, but plenty of people know who Uwe Boll is these days(even if they'd rather not).



I was never a die hard horror fan but I heard of Romero way before Uwe Boll. I think Romero is a little more popular than you think, if only for the fact that zombie movies are pretty popular and his name gets thrown in whenever one is talked about.


I've still never seen a Uwe Boll movie.


----------



## Man in Black (Sep 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I just got done watching 500 Days of Summer again.
> 
> HOLY FUCKING SHIT.  I never paid attention at the end.  The new girl Tom meets is named Autumn?
> 
> My god this movie is a fucking masterpiece!  10/10.  On my top 5 of all-time list.


Come on how could you not realize that the first time around?

Doesn't JGL even look at the camera smirking right after she says her name?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2010)

During that scene I knew it was the end of the movie.  Mentally I had already checked out and started thinking about the entire movie.

Also, I did lots and lots of cocaine when I was younger.  So that might be a contributing factor.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2010)

> Survival was going to bomb, Romero must have realised this.



I doubt that, as bombing just means less work. I'm very serious about that. I think I even remember Romero stating that zombie movies were the only things he can get financed these days(and this was before Diary).

He got booted off "Resident Evil" for crying out loud and replaced by Paul Anderson! PAUL ANDERSON!



> Which is possibly one of the saddest things I've heard, shame great horror directors that psuhed boundaries never get the same respect that those who pushed Sci-fi do.



Indeed. 



> I was never a die hard horror fan but I heard of Romero way before Uwe Boll. I think Romero is a little more popular than you think, if only for the fact that zombie movies are pretty popular and his name gets thrown in whenever one is talked about.
> 
> 
> I've still never seen a Uwe Boll movie.



Well, this isn't exclusive. But I have heard Survival wasn't that big on DVD and that had a budget of $4,000,000. He still has a cult following, but is nowhere near as popular as he used to be. In fact, most of his movies bomb. Everything he's done in the last 10 years and more. 

But thats finally took its toll on the quality of his pictures. John Carpenters movies started to bomb as well, but they never became awful. In fact, some consider his Masters of Horror episode to be great.

But I think Romero's lost too many fans, while Uwe Boll seems to be gaining some.

Anyway,

Star Trek: B

Fun movie, but I was never in love with it. It amused me though in that the scene when Jim's Father dies, the music playing reminded me a lot of "Lost".


----------



## Levithian (Sep 25, 2010)

The rocky movie where he faced off against that Russian, I give it 8 out of 10 for its type of movie, a great classic.


----------



## Grape (Sep 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> The reason there are haters is that certain fans tend to overhype Bruce. Example, I dont like it when Bruce fanboys think that bruce is the greatest fighter ever or should've went ahead and beat up Chuck Norris for his title(despite the fact that in real life, the two were friends).
> 
> Personally, I think if the two fought in real life, Chuck would've beaten Bruce because all evidense points to Bruce being fairly inexperienced.
> 
> ...





Watch Bruces Jeet Kun Doo (SP?) DVD. He literally makes fun of Chuck for not being anywhere near as strong or fast as himself. lol. Chuck < Bruce


----------



## Nakor (Sep 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, this isn't exclusive. But I have heard Survival wasn't that big on DVD and that had a budget of $4,000,000. He still has a cult following, but is nowhere near as popular as he used to be. In fact, most of his movies bomb. Everything he's done in the last 10 years and more.
> 
> But thats finally took its toll on the quality of his pictures. John Carpenters movies started to bomb as well, but they never became awful. In fact, some consider his Masters of Horror episode to be great.
> 
> But I think Romero's lost too many fans, while Uwe Boll seems to be gaining some.



I completely agree. All I was saying was that the name Romero is more well known overall. I've only seen Night of the Living Dead and Dawn of the Dead and that was 6-7 years ago and I'll still remember the guys name for a long time.


----------



## Violent-nin (Sep 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I think when it comes to fight scenes, Tony Jaa is easily the best out there. However, he's not a very good actor. In "Ong Bak", his acting was good enough because he fit the role naturally, in "The Protector" he was amusingly bad and in "Ong Bak 2".....well, there was no acting because there was no character.
> 
> Jackie Chan, Bruce Lee and even Jet Li are so iconic because they can do great fight scenes and act(mostly).
> 
> ...



Tony Jaa's fight scenes were good to me but nothing to make me go crazy about but that's just me. 

Nah I never saw Circle of Iron or Black Belt, but Black Belt does sound interesting.

Fair enough, I'm a Bruce Lee fanboy I'll admit that but I'm not a blind fanboy if that makes any sense. I won't state Bruce Lee could beat anyone or is the best in the world because there's no 100% solid facts to back it up. I'm also against calling anyone the best in the world. Unless we have a worldwide tournament were everyone in the world participates, you can never say for sure if someone is the very best. Heck for all we know some skinny kid from Brazil can beat the best ranked fighter in the world with ease (an example) but never fought in tournaments or anything like that.

Yeah I like to compare martial arts stars as well, and I agree with the actors you listed who can actually fight.

Like we've said earlier there's so many unknowns and what if'.

Yeah for me on screen performance Bruce was well above the rest, but I still like a lot of other martial arts actors as well, Brandon, Van Damme, Dolph, Chan, Li, etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2010)

> He got booted off "Resident Evil" for crying out loud and replaced by Paul Anderson! PAUL ANDERSON!



Which is understandable. If you wanted to make a silly action flick with a director who'd do exactly as you say then Anderson is the way to go forward. I highly doubt Romero would have agreed to go in the direction Sony wanted.




> But I think Romero's lost too many fans, while Uwe Boll seems to be gaining some.



Well when you have 0 fans the only way is up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2010)

> Watch Bruces Jeet Kun Doo (SP?) DVD. He literally makes fun of Chuck for not being anywhere near as strong or fast as himself. lol. Chuck < Bruce



Well, I'm stronger than Bruce. The point? Words are words. Your Chuck<Bruce argument has no basis other than you prefer Bruce's movies.



> Fair enough, I'm a Bruce Lee fanboy I'll admit that but I'm not a blind fanboy if that makes any sense. I won't state Bruce Lee could beat anyone or is the best in the world because there's no 100% solid facts to back it up. I'm also against calling anyone the best in the world. Unless we have a worldwide tournament were everyone in the world participates, you can never say for sure if someone is the very best. Heck for all we know some skinny kid from Brazil can beat the best ranked fighter in the world with ease (an example) but never fought in tournaments or anything like that.



Thats probably true. Even Jackie said he knew people stronger and faster than Lee. Point is, there is always someone stronger.



> Which is understandable. If you wanted to make a silly action flick with a director who'd do exactly as you say then Anderson is the way to go forward. I highly doubt Romero would have agreed to go in the direction Sony wanted.



But that;s the thing. If Romero's movies were still popular, he'd have creative control. Of course, Diary and (presumably) Survival were supposed to be under his control, so.....maybe that would not be for the best.


----------



## blue♥ (Sep 26, 2010)

Millennium Actress - 10/10

I actually watched this before, so I wasn't paying attention as much as I did. Watching it a second time did make it make a lot more sense knowing what's going on with the scene choices. Nearly cried at the ending (did the first time). Animation was wonderful and so was the story, although I watched it in a more pessimistic approach. But the ending line did justify the whole movie a lot more, so the pessimism did die down pretty quickly.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2010)

*The Host*

The first 20 minutes were so ridiculous it was great. And some of the dark humour was really funny. But the excess of unnecessary subplots (such as the virus), and overdose of satire disrupted the flow a bit too much. 

7/10


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, I'm stronger than Bruce. The point? Words are words. Your Chuck<Bruce argument has no basis other than you prefer Bruce's movies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never seen bruce or chuck movies, its just fact man lol


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

Devil - 6/10.  This movie benefitted from low expectations.  It wasn't terrible, it was average.

During the advertisement of the movie, they made it clear that one of the passengers on the elevator was not who they were pretending to be.  One of the passengers on the elevator was responsible for the chaos.  But I thought it was cheap how they made it basically impossible for us to guess who it was.


----------



## Thomaatj (Sep 26, 2010)

Lord of war - 8/10
I am legend - 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Sep 26, 2010)

Dune - 8/10
This was the 1984 version by David Lynch. It was on TV last night at like midnight. Only watched an hour of it, but as I've seen it before  I'm able to give a rating on it. For how fucked up some of the scenes are, it kind of makes sense why he would do the Harkonnen scenes that way. I've never read the book, but the Dune mini-series that was made by Syfy is more normal, but I guess that whats you get for a Lynch movie(I do like him). I really like the look of the movie.


----------



## Koi (Sep 26, 2010)

Going to see that Legends of the Guardians owl movie today.  Anyone hear anything about it?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> On the other hand, people for some reason like to watch Uwe Boll films if not only to bitch at them. Here's a scary thought, Uwe Boll has actually gotten a lot better as a director and is currently better than Romero. "Tunnel Rats", imo, was pretty good and I hear good things about "Rampage".
> 
> Uwe Boll seems to currently care for his career while Romero, if he does care, no longer has the skill for it to matter.


Uwe Boll has gotten better as a filmmaker, whether or not his newer films are worth watching is a different thing. He seems to just want to make the audience uncomfortable, and while he succeeds at it, that's all he does.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2010)

The Black Dahlia - 4/10.

Ugh.  De Palma did manage to do something impossible though.  I thought Hilary Swank was hot in this movie.  I never expected to feel that way about her.  But I enjoyed seeing her ass for 10 seconds.  Well done Brian!

The movie was horrible though.  No wonder I never see Hartnett anymore.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 26, 2010)

Astro Boy 7/10

Great surprise after reading several not bad but mediocre reviews. The movie is actually a lot of un, well paced, funny dialogues here and there, nice references to a lot of other movies and a art style that I liked, with personality but also making some hommage to the anime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Uwe Boll has gotten better as a filmmaker, whether or not his newer films are worth watching is a different thing. He seems to just want to make the audience uncomfortable, and while he succeeds at it, that's all he does.



I've actually heard Rampage is pretty decent.

I personally liked "Tunnel Rats" and even dug "Seed"(as a mean spirited slasher). But "Rampage" has actually gotten a decent reception by the masses. I think it has a 6.4/10 on imdb. 

I havent seen it yet though.

Shane: B-

A good movie with some great moments, but that kid almost singlehandedly ruined it for me. It is a unique western in that despite coming out in the 50's, it deals with themes that would become huge in the 70's(the dying west).


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2010)

Koi said:


> Going to see that Legends of the Guardians owl movie today.  Anyone hear anything about it?



I hear great things but tv ads tend to be biased. looks to be great though.

honestly though, if 'guardians' exist, why would they beib such a remote location? wouldn't they not need others to tell them of threats for them to protect also?


----------



## Vanity (Sep 27, 2010)

Koi said:


> Going to see that Legends of the Guardians owl movie today.  Anyone hear anything about it?



I just went to see it. Plot was pretty predictable but what can be expected for a movie aimed at kids? Although I thought some parts were a bit 'dark' for kids....which made me enjoy it more I would say.

I did like the movie so I'm giving it a 7/10.

The animation was really great in it.


----------



## Hyouma (Sep 27, 2010)

Yesterday I saw first on dvd Wall Street, then in theatre Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps. I'll give the first one a rating of 8/10 and the second one a 6.5/10. 

The sequel delivered what I expected: the same story for a new generation, in a more recent economic timeline. However, except for Eli Wallach, it doesn't have many great side performances such as done in the first movie by Martin Sheen, James Karen, Hal Holbrook etc. Shia Labeouf is not at the level of Charlie Sheen, who isn't one of the greatest actors around in my opinion. Michael Douglas performance is impeccable, but seemed smaller than in the first movie. 

Best part was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bud Fox's appearance and conversation with Gordon Gekko


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2010)

I just heard on the tv today that Blake Lively's character in the town should be up for an Oscar nom, imagine that the slut from GG getting an oscar


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2010)

But she was like the weakest character in that movie...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Juno - 7/10

Kinda funny in parts, rather pretentious in others. I liked the music and hated some of the characters. Overrated as hell, obviously, but still good.


Pandorum - 7/10

Another decent movie, this one not overrated. It kind of took a cheap way out and gave us a "surprise" ending at the end, despite evidence previously to the contrary. Kind of a bullshit move, but it didn't detract from the overall movie too much.


The Usual Suspects - 8/10

Good 90s classic. Watching it the second time, 15 years later, I still had no idea what was going on until halfway through. I had forgotten everything except who Kaizer Souza was.


----------



## WT (Sep 27, 2010)

The Book of ELI - 6/10

The Bible  

Fighting scenes were good though.


----------



## Pineapples (Sep 27, 2010)

_Juno_ *8* out of 10

Took me awhile to see it, but I finally did. I heard lots about it before, and I'm glad to say that I enjoyed it a bit more than I expected to. It had the right amount of Michael Cera. He usually annoys me but he didn't in this movie . Oh, the dad was pretty composed, sometimes a bit too composed.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I just heard on the tv today that Blake Lively's character in the town should be up for an Oscar nom, imagine that the slut from GG getting an oscar





Parallax said:


> But she was like the weakest character in that movie...



She did a good job, but hardly oscar worthy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

ezxx said:


> A Prophet - 10/10
> 
> As good as any of the classic gangster films, i'd say. Can't think of any aspect of the film I didn't like.


Yeah, it was pretty good. I wouldn't give it a 10/10 or anything, but it's good. 

Outside of the main character, maybe the muslim guy, and the boss, none of the characters were very interesting. It was a more subtle approach to the whole gangster/druglord thing, which was okay, but it dragged a bit for me in parts.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2010)

Parallax said:


> But she was like the weakest character in that movie...


This is pretty much what I have heard also.  Jeremy Renner is the actor getting all the praise for The Town.

I think someone is fucking with you, Ennoea.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2010)

High Fidelity

Neurotic but ultimately a fun and engaging film


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 27, 2010)

_Juno_ 6/10

I had high expectations coming into this movie, mainly because of all the hype and praise it was given by my peers in high school. Very overrated, imo. Needed more humor.


----------



## Hana (Sep 28, 2010)

Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
6/10

Great effects, great action. Terrible characters. I did not believe any of these people were actually Persian.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 28, 2010)

Rewatched Pirates of The Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest. 9/10 still a great movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 28, 2010)

El gran Vázquez 6/10

Nice spanish movie about Manuel Vázquez, one of the most important comic book artist of the 60s in Spain. He had a great talent in his work but also a great talent for stealing, avoid payment of luxury objects and a whole lot more. It's actually funny seeing how a man can live his life that way (including multiple children from different wives, etc) and the acting and specially the recreation of the old Barcelona is pretty good but the story cant reach higher to be honest.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 28, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Juno - 7/10
> 
> Kinda funny in parts, rather pretentious in others. I liked the music and hated some of the characters. Overrated as hell, obviously, but still good.





Hawkins said:


> _Juno_ *8* out of 10
> 
> Took me awhile to see it, but I finally did. I heard lots about it before, and I'm glad to say that I enjoyed it a bit more than I expected to. It had the right amount of Michael Cera. He usually annoys me but he didn't in this movie . Oh, the dad was pretty composed, sometimes a bit too composed.





Light Artist said:


> _Juno_ 6/10
> 
> I had high expectations coming into this movie, mainly because of all the hype and praise it was given by my peers in high school. Very overrated, imo. Needed more humor.



What's with all the Juno-ness all the sudden?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

Juno had a great message at the heart of the movie, its not as quirky as was promised but still pretty decent.

The Inglorius Bastards 6/10

So I watched this film, and halfway through I kept wondering why the dialogue wasn't as good as promised, the acting was strange bordering on terrible and the action wasn't very good at all. Brad Pitt was nowhere to be found either, I was incredibly disappointed, especially with all the Oscar hype. After the film finished I googled to realise I bought some old Italian movie instead, and here I thought the 70's look to it was intentionally done by Tarantino as a novelty.


----------



## Koi (Sep 28, 2010)

Legends of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'hoole - 7/10.

This movie doesn't really offer anything new in terms of story or characters, but it's still a nice watch, because it's interesting to see things playing out with photoreal owls instead of people.  The movie was gorgeous overall, and even though I saw it in 2D, it's one of the few movies in a while where I found myself wondering if the 3D might have been a little better.  The environments were beautiful, and there was already a grand sort of depth to a lot of scenes, especially the fights.  I can see how 3D probably worked very well for this movie.

I also looooved the designs of the owls.  They were all different species and colors but I enjoyed looking at all their faces.  The way they're designed, you can kind of figure out what they'd look like if they were human.  Allomere, for instance, would CLEARLY be a bad dude with a goatee.

Overall there are some aspects that are rushed, probably for the sake of this being a kids' movie, but I still really liked it.  It gets pretty dark in a few places, too.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Juno had a great message at the heart of the movie, its not as quirky as was promised but still pretty decent.
> 
> The Inglorius Bastards 6/10
> 
> So I watched this film, and halfway through I kept wondering why the dialogue wasn't as good as promised, the acting was strange bordering on terrible and the action wasn't very good at all. Brad Pitt was nowhere to be found either, I was incredibly disappointed, especially with all the Oscar hype. After the film finished I googled to realise I bought some old Italian movie instead, and here I thought the 70's look to it was intentionally done by Tarantino as a novelty.



This story greatly amuses me

The Wire, season 2 (first half)

If there was ever a season of a show that benefits from rewatching it it's this one.  Not to say that the first time you watch it that it's not good, very far from it, but it seemed slow paced even for a show like The Wire.  This time around everything feels much more natural and with even more precision than the first time around, I can't wait till I reach the final half is the first half is this much better.  The title to episode 6 "All Prologue" is the most apt title of any tv episode ever.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2010)

Ennoea, apparently you missed that ranting post Martial wrote about the title of the movie when it first came out.

(I usually ignore him too.  lol.)


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2010)

I would pass his rant off as amusing but maybe he had a point lol. Oh and I swear im not retarded, it said Tarantino on the box


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2010)

So...

It sounds like the Social Network is pretty damn good.  Excellent reviews would be an understatement.

Busy movie weekend for me.  Let Me In and The Social Network are both imperative.


----------



## Kahvehane (Sep 28, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> What's with all the Juno-ness all the sudden?



TV movie on USA Network. 
Not surprising that more than one user saw it.



Anyway...

_Dirty Harry_ - /10 

No further information about this movie is necessary.


----------



## rdjonge (Sep 29, 2010)

Kung Fu Hustle

i laughed trough the whole movie


----------



## Ryth76 (Sep 29, 2010)

The Dark Knight - OMG!!! I finally learn why so many people are still dodging giving spoilers on this movie two years after it came out!! 10/10 (No, I'm not going to say anything on this movie either )

Toy Story 3 - it was bittersweet.  It didn't stick in my mind as much as TDK though and  I still prefer Toy Story 2. 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2010)

Been gone awhile, but here it is.

Scary Movie 2: D+

I know....

Kill Baby, Kill: A-

One of Bava's greatest films. I love how it always has a sense of unease about it and the films visual style is both chilling and cool to look at. The pacing is a little slow, but my biggest qualm are the plot holes and unresolved sidestories. Example, apparently there are zombies in this movie(you even see what appears to be someone rising from the dead) but that never goes anywhere. People talk about it, and we see what looks like it, but nothing ever comes from it.

Planet of the Vampires: B

Another Bava film. Once again, a great visual style that somehow makes crappy special effects look aesthetically pleasing. Oddly, there is a message too that works nicely. But damn, the characters are so bland that it sometimes got a little boring. 

Today I should be able to get my review up of Phantasm 2. THat means for the first time in a long time, I'm completely caught up in my reviews. For about 2 hours anyway, until I watch "Sea of Dust".


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2010)

lol.

Armond White gave The Social Network it's first negative review.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 30, 2010)

*28 Weeks Later*
Compared to the first one, it wasn't as good. Not a bad movie, though. Not a whole lot to say about it. 7/10.


----------



## Rasendori (Sep 30, 2010)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape 8.7/10. The acting was the highest quality it could have been, but the direction seemed repetitive at times.


----------



## Legend (Sep 30, 2010)

From Paris with love 4/5, The story was cliche but good, the action was badass


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> lol.
> 
> Armond White gave The Social Network it's first negative review.



Armond White? shocking.

Ugh, this week is so unexciting for me. I either watch The Social Network, a movie I dont really want to see(unless its on DVD), or Let Me In, a movie I dont really want to see that I'd review........oy.

Sea of Dust: F

Ugh, this is the 2nd huge disappointment I've had in the last week.......Throwback to hammer horror films my ass.

The Wolfman(unrated version): B

The unrated version just slowed the pace while introducing plot holes(in this version, the fiance-in-law visits Larry and tells him of his brothers disappearence in the theater, but they saying she told him via letter throughout the movie.) and scenes that just feel pointless(Max Von Sydow cameo's and gives Larry the iconic cane, but they dont use it very well).

Plus, a lot of the films visual style is lost on the small screen. 

I love the movie because they dont make horror movies like this anymore.....but the theatrical version was much better.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

I watched serendipity again,and ıt was so good,lol thats why ı watched it again


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Sep 30, 2010)

Resident Evil: Afterlife 5'5/10

While its not big thing I must concede its the best so far in the series. I had a few issues with the direction. The production values and the 3d effect were surprisingly high, I was expecting a B movie feeling around it to be honest but with all that stuff it seems they went crazy and made the movie specifically designed to show all the moneys it cost. Matrix-ish scenes, slow camera, futuristic designs, loling badassnes by the chicks, etc. Its too stilysh for its own good, I would have preferred a more conventional style.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2010)

The Wire season 2

I really liked this season the first time I watched it, although I thought it was slow in the beginning.  Rewatching it is a completely different experience and everything about it has improved.  I grew to appreciate characters even more this time around and the pacing this season had in retrospect is nearly flawless.  All the big twists in the season even though I knew about them are still as effective, if not more so for a few.  The sense of defeat from this one is even stronger and leaves more of an impression than the last time around.

I already rewatched season 3 I'll review that later.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 30, 2010)

15 Minutes - 6/10


----------



## Eltonious (Sep 30, 2010)

Black Dynamite - *10*/10
Well, it's like the 1859th time I saw it and let me tell you, It never gets old. The best/funniest "spoof" movie I've ever seen. I recommend this to anyone with the slightest sense of humor.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Sep 30, 2010)

Machete, a few weeks ago. 9/10


----------



## Nakor (Sep 30, 2010)

McLintock - 7/10
Good old fashioned fun


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2010)

Ugh, Chee, where are you?!

Does anyone know anything about html(for freewebs, if there is a difference?). They changed the coding so I don't know how to put up a comments section........


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2010)

The Wire season 3

Continuing my rewatching I was really excited to see this one again.  Honestly it was still amazing and one of my favorites but it was a bit weaker than I remember.  However the events of Stringer Bell's character make way more sense now and actually fit better now that I rewatched it.  I also like Marlo a lot more around this time than the first time.  Still top notch storytelling with spectacular acting even though this season slightly declined in retrospect.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 1, 2010)

*August Rush*
This is a movie I own and I have seen a few times in the past. Decided to watch it with my girl earlier since she was the one who got me to watch it in the first place, we both love it, and there was nothing else to do. Truly amazing story. One of my all-time favorite movies ever. 10/10.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 1, 2010)

*Up in the Air*

It was cool but didn't amaze me or anything.

7/10


*Jennifer's Body*

Entertaining but not necessarily good.

5/10


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 1, 2010)

The last airbender - 8/10


----------



## Sonikk (Oct 1, 2010)

inception 10/10
memento 8,5/10
Pulp fiction 9/10


----------



## Levithian (Oct 1, 2010)

Darkman 2, I give it 7 out of 10 for its type of movie. It was worth the watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

Get Him to the Greek - 5/10


It had some pretty funny moments, but some very un-funny ones as well (mostly that black guy who keeps changing his name so he's now just "that black guy"). Not the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Get Him to the Greek - 5/10
> 
> 
> It had some pretty funny moments, but some very un-funny ones as well (mostly that black guy who keeps changing his name so he's now just "that black guy"). Not the worst movie I've ever seen.


I remember being so disappointed with that movie.  The first 30 minutes were great but then it just got pathetic.  Most of Diddy's jokes were about him being black, so original.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 1, 2010)

*Suicide Club*

I like it. It's not a messy hodgepodge like Sion Sono's later work, _Love Exposure_. It has more clear-cut themes (urban alienation, meaning of life, etc) than the former and Sion Sono successfully created a great atmosphere throughout the film with the images and background music that were meticulously meshed together in a beautiful way. Some said the ending was disappointing because it didn't resolve all the mysteries or tie up all the loose ends, but I like it as it is. 

8/10


*The Double Life of Veronique*

Very stylized, very artistic, very "french" (even though it's actually a Polish film). The girl who played Veronique was very beautiful and she had got an amazing voice (if it's her own voice). 

6.5/10


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Oct 1, 2010)

*Let Me In-* 8/10.

Flawed? Yes. But owes all of its strengths to the original, and manages to add a bit more too. Please, see this movie; at least try to put this into the top 5.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2010)

Let Me In: C

I think it's technically superior to the original, which I was never a fan of. But I was ultimately underwhelmed. 

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 1, 2010)

_The Dark Knight_ *10* out of 10

Watched it again after having not seen it for a couple of months. It still packs quite a cinematic punch.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2010)

The Social Network - 9/10
I liked it a lot. all the actors did a good job(including JT). I really liked how the story was told. The length was perfect. lived up to all the expectation i had of it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 2, 2010)

Buried 7/10

A technical prodigy. Its amazing how a movie that spends the full 90 minutes in a coffin can be this well directed, paced and acted (bst Reynolds ever, easily). Impressive editing and cinematographing for a movie extremely hard to film. The story is also good and keeps you hooked all the time. Obviously the own proposal of the film limits it to be just what it is but still its an amazing experience.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 2, 2010)

The Wire season 4 (first half)

The crown jewel of the series, easily the single best television season I have ever watched and it's only better the second time around.  What really stands this season above all the others is that this one really hits the ground running.  Where the first three seasons had a slower but efficient pace this one speeds on through without losing a bit of that meticulous detail and precision.  The sheer number of stories here could have easily been overwhelming and would have caused any other series to collapse but The Wire pulls it off with such deft writing and finesse it only proves how much ahead of the pack this show was when it was first airing.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 2, 2010)

The Town

9/10

Quite enjoyed it. I thought it was rather unique for a bank robbery movie.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 2, 2010)

Robin Hood.

7/10. 

Has a good storyline to it, but it's just...meh...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2010)

The Lazarus Project: C-

A decent direct-to-DVD film starring Paul Walker, even if it is a poor mans Shutter Island.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2010)

zombieland - 8/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 3, 2010)

*Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind:* *9/10*

it was great


----------



## Gabe (Oct 3, 2010)

Zombieland 8/10 woody harloson is funny

Get him to the Greek 10/10


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 3, 2010)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time

GIVE ME THE DAGGER!!!11!! / 10

Seriously though, decent flick. Plot as lacking, but the acrobatics and fight scenes were awesome, and it had some fun moments.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 3, 2010)

Saw VI

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2010)

District 13: Ultimatum- C+

Dumb but fun, and my next review.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2010)

get him to the greek 8/10

i find found myself liking this movie, but i have no idea why i did i liked forgetting sarah marshall more though.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> District 13: Ultimatum- C+
> 
> Dumb but fun, and my next review.



I liked the first one much better.

Sabrina - 9/10
I love old movies, particularly ones with Bogart and Audrey Hepburn. So I obviously loved this one since both are in it. Audrey Hepburn is absolutely gorgeous in this film. I actually liked her look more at the beginning.


----------



## EfrainMan (Oct 3, 2010)

The Town - 8/10

I enjoyed most of the movie very, very much. It was tense, well written, very well acted and had tons of good action. I really enjoyed it until the ending: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I was just not sympathetic enough to Ben Affleck's character to like him getting away. He was a liar, an armed robber, a murderer and a cop killer. I really didn't see enough change in him for me to have liked him getting away. Nor was I unsympathetic enough towards the police to agree with it. When I saw that he wasn't going to get caught and the way in which he slipped past the cops, I actually walked out of the theater. I don't care how much of his money he left in the garden (which is what I assume he left, as *I* left when he was boarding the train), it wasn't enough for me to say "yeah he got away but it's cool." When the bad guy gets away, I'd like it to be in a much more thought out way than this, like Fallen, Arlington Road or 12 Monkeys. They had good "bad guy gets away with it" endings (there are probably better examples, but you get the drift). But in here? Blegh.


 Beware rant-o-rama behind the spoiler button.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 4, 2010)

Let Me In

10/10

I really enjoyed this movie. I can't think of anything negative to say about it.


----------



## Judas (Oct 4, 2010)

Ip Man 10/10

I personally view this as an amazing piece of work with exhilarating and emotional fight scenes. I have to say, this almost made me cry.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 4, 2010)

Ip Man is indeed the shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I liked the first one much better.
> 
> Sabrina - 9/10
> I love old movies, particularly ones with Bogart and Audrey Hepburn. So I obviously loved this one since both are in it. Audrey Hepburn is absolutely gorgeous in this film. I actually liked her look more at the beginning.



That seems to be the consensus. I saw the first one a few years ago and was lukewarm. While the parkour was good, its something I dont think an entire movie needs to be focused on. Maybe thats why I preferred the sequel, as it focuses on more normal fight scenes.

But its been so long since I've seen the original that Im not sure I'd say the sequel is better either. Maybe my expectations were more evened out(I expected the original to be awesome, but it just ended up being alright, and I expected this one to be less than alright, but I got 'alright' instead).

And yes, Ip Man is the shit. Cant wait for Ip Man 3!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 4, 2010)

Old School.

god movie, I enjoyed it.  

7 outta 10.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Oct 4, 2010)

Tsukiyo said:


> *Nausica? of the Valley of the Wind:* *9/10*
> 
> it was great



Omg, I bet it was a great experience ! 

~reps~


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 4, 2010)

You Again

5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 4, 2010)

*The Social Network*
Awesome movie. I learned a lot about Facebook and other than the fact that it was about the best social networking site out there, the story was amazing. The betrayal, the drama, the emotion and the acting in the film was just awesome. Definitely picking up the DVD when it comes out. 8/10.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That seems to be the consensus. I saw the first one a few years ago and was lukewarm. While the parkour was good, its something I dont think an entire movie needs to be focused on. Maybe thats why I preferred the sequel, as it focuses on more normal fight scenes.
> 
> But its been so long since I've seen the original that Im not sure I'd say the sequel is better either. Maybe my expectations were more evened out(I expected the original to be awesome, but it just ended up being alright, and I expected this one to be less than alright, but I got 'alright' instead).



I thought the story was much better in the first than the second. It felt more real to me. In the second one, it was like the story was just there so they could make a movie with cool action scenes in it. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They then added the heads of these ridiculous clans as "heroes" of a sort in helping thwart the bad guys plot. Just stupid.


 I also liked the girl in the first one, she was gorgeous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2010)

Nakor said:


> I thought the story was much better in the first than the second. It felt more real to me. In the second one, it was like the story was just there so they could make a movie with cool action scenes in it.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the story in the first was too...........I dunno, typical? The 2nd one wasn't any better, but I think I preferred it more.


Movies where the main characters keep betraying eachother get old and a little annoying. So watching the two as actual friends interests me more.

But ultimately, I simply felt that parkour should spice up action scenes, not drive them. But I can see why others would disagree.

Also, as I think I said, I expected the first to be awesome based on the reception. I expected the sequel to be mediocre at best. Either way, review should be up soon......

(UGH, a huge storm hit my house and a branch impaled the bumper of my car.......Fucking annoying).


----------



## CBACS (Oct 4, 2010)

Ed Wood 9.5/10

I wouldn't consider myself much of a fan of Tim Burton, but I really enjoyed this movie. I'd definitely consider it one of my favorites.


----------



## Levithian (Oct 5, 2010)

The mini series the 10th kingdom, its a kind of good for a fantasy movie. The wolf in it would seem to be loosely inspired by jacks friend wolf, in the book The talisman, although a bit more comedic. Rutger Hauer plays the woodsman, and he is one of my favorite actors. However with the cast there were some others I don't think fitted the parts. It has its good and bad moments, yet overall worth the watch.


Edit: its the *10th Kingdom *not the 12th.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 5, 2010)

Machete 6'5/10

Pure hilarity. Rodriguez and Co. doing what they know best. I laughed a lot with De Niro's character and also with Seagal's, specially the absolutely surrealistic ending of his character. Shoots, blood, tits, this movie delivers those three elements in immeasurable amounts in yo face. Its obviously a movie not made for everyone but this is like going to a McDonalds, you know what they serve and you go cause you specifically want it.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Oct 5, 2010)

This movie called "My Mighty Princess"...It was boring to be honest....5/10...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Paprika - 7/10

I was a nice, fun movie. It was crazy and made no sense, but it was fun. The ending really, really made no sense, but it was awesome to watch anyway.


The Soloist - 6/10

Kinda okay.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 5, 2010)

Never watched any Bollywood movies before this. The first two I watched recently literally blew me away.

*Taare Zameen Par*

Excellent movie with an important message. Well acted. 

9/10


*3 Idiots*

Great script. It's hilarious and thought-provoking at the same time.

9.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 5, 2010)

Aamir Khan is known to make great films. Taare Zameen Par was such a beautiful movie, but the message of the film was a little strewn since the son had to be an artistic genius for the parents to see any worth in him.

One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest 8/10:

Incredibly disturbing film about individual opression, and taking away of basic rights because of someones behaviour patterns being different. The ending is horrific and barbaric.

I do laugh at the blatant representation of role reversal here, the white man being pushed down by black guards and women, I see what you did there writer. Nurse Ratchett is a bitch but I really would like some more characterisationn on her part.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 5, 2010)

The really interesting part about that movie is how lighthearted and even fun the movie seems.  Then you get to the last ten minutes and everything goes to hell.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Aamir Khan is known to make great films. Taare Zameen Par was such a beautiful movie, but the message of the film was a little strewn since the son had to be an artistic genius for the parents to see any worth in him.



Agree with what you said. For example, Aamir Khan uses the examples of Einstein, Edison, da Vinci, and such to encourage Ishan, but what about the dyslexics without any particular or outstanding gifts? I know they don't make good movies, but do they not deserve to be treated as normal persons as well?

But to be fair, the film's message is broader than that. The title "Stars on Earth" refer to all children, whether they're healthy or handicapped. The film also dedicated a scene to the mentally retarded kids. I think that scene is really heart-warming.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 6, 2010)

Invictus: 8/10

I liked the movie.  I felt the overall theme of the movie was a bit lacking at parts though.  Some of the characters, even the main ones, lacked a lot of character development and thus I failed to find them inspiring to the degree they were portrayed to be.  A touching movie nonetheless.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2010)

Drag Me to Hell - 7/10
Pretty solid horror movie overall. Would have given it an 8 or even a 9 if the ending would have been better. I knew what was going to happen 20 minutes before the end.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2010)

The Social Network - 9.5/10.

I was engrossed from the opening scene till the credits.  Sorkin will definitely receive a nomination for this screen play.  The writing was tremendous.  The dialogue was powerful, it was humorous... it just touched all the right notes.  Solid acting throughout as well.

Rooney Mara was very limited with her scenes, but she is definitely on my watch list now.  Maybe she can pull off that dragon tattoo role after all?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2010)

Charade - 9/10
Realized I've actually seen the movie before a long time ago about 10 minutes into it. Enjoyed trying to remember the story as it was going along. Audrey Hepburn is still awesome and Cary Grant was great in it as well. The quality of it on netflix streaming wasn't very good at all. There needs to be more Audrey Hepburn movies available for streaming on netflix.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2010)

Sanshiro Sugata Part II: D+

Probably Kurosawa's worst movie.

Zatoichi(2003): C+


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 7, 2010)

Machete 9/10

just all around fun. I wish there were more movies like this. and Michelle Rodriguez was fucking hot.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2010)

Annie Hall

I actually really liked this despite not being a fan of Woody Allen's work. It was fun and I really liked the way the relationship was handled throughout. Christopher Walken's scene was the best part of the movie.

The Seventh Seal

This was a really interesting movie, but I feel like I should watch it again to fully get everything. Antonious and Death were my favorite characters and I really liked with how it dealt with the absence of faith and struggling to find God. The cinematography was astounding.


----------



## CBACS (Oct 7, 2010)

Damien: Omen II - 6.5/10

It was decent and overall pretty entertaining, nowhere near as good as the original IMO but still holds up as a fairly good movie.


----------



## olaf (Oct 7, 2010)

*Contact* 8/10

the climax part of the movie was bit showy, but besides that I loved this movie. I barely noticed when first hour passed, even thought it was just Jodie Foster talking about space and listening to space static.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 7, 2010)

The social network 7/10

Nice movie with a solid screenplay and a pretty decent cast. Its a good portrait of our times and also an interesting portrayal of friendship, ambition and betrayal. Fincher's direction is also pretty solid as always. Funny thing is that I will never add almost any of those guys on Facebook (if i had an account )


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2010)

Tony Jaa quit films apparently.

Hellboy 2: 6/10

I don't know what other people we're watching but this film lacked everything I like about the first one. The set and designs are fantastic and the directing is good, but everything else is silly, mediocre verging on Fantastic Four level, and so bleeding predictable. I haven't read Hellboy so I don't know the tone its suppoused to have but it came off as a Disney movie to me. Nice homages to Hong Kong films strewn in there tho. Im being probably very harsh on the movie but it was a bitter disappointment.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Tony Jaa quit films apparently.



I believe that was the word a few months ago(June?). Haven't heard anything new about that in awhile. He quit to become a monk.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Tony Jaa quit films apparently.
> 
> Hellboy 2: 6/10
> 
> I don't know what other people we're watching but this film lacked everything I like about the first one. The set and designs are fantastic and the directing is good, but everything else is silly, mediocre verging on Fantastic Four level, and so bleeding predictable. I haven't read Hellboy so I don't know the tone its suppoused to have but it came off as a Disney movie to me. Nice homages to Hong Kong films strewn in there tho. Im being probably very harsh on the movie but it was a bitter disappointment.



You really should read the comics, quality stuff.

The Wire season 4

As good as film storytelling can possibly get.  Easily as great as any revered movie and in many cases possibly better.  Everything that happens in this show matters and even though the fallout may take an episode or two to be shown, nothing is ever forgotten.  I can't praise this season or series enough, easily better than anything put out over the past ten years.  And that's not only including television, but movies as well.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 8, 2010)

Resident Evil 4/3-D....   so horribly obviously made to have 3-D scened that it ruins the rest of the movie... and so Progenitor virus gets no mention, or to how they keep trying to evolve the virus at all??   


2/10  some 3-D scenes are passable....


----------



## Seraphyna (Oct 8, 2010)

Resident Evil: Afterlife - 8.5/10

Nice action, Milla totally rocks! She makes me wanna carry twin swords down my back and walk on the streets. The ending fight could use a little more action, but you have plenty to whet your appetite with throughout the movie.


----------



## Tifa (Oct 8, 2010)

Prince of Persia 5/10 It was OK. Fun at times but the plot seems familiar


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2010)

My Soul to Take: D

I wanted to like this movie. But Wes Craven honestly needs to stop writing his own scripts.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 8, 2010)

Gorky Park - 7/10
kept me interested throughout, but nothing special


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 8, 2010)

Armored: C-


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 9, 2010)

Piranha 3D 8.5 / 10

Tits + Gore = Profit.  

It's what you'll expect on this kind of films.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2010)

Sherlock: Case of Evil - 6/10
Made for TV movie about a young sherlock holmes. It was OK, and this is coming from someone who loves Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## titaproba (Oct 9, 2010)

Legend of the Guardians 7.5/10

It was a lot better than I expected. There was an awesome battle scene. I <3 the crazy old owl. LOL


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 10, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII ; 9/10  

I love that film, everything about it is just awesome <:


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 10, 2010)

Robin hood 2010

9/10, many people said it was lame to me, but I really liked it, it shows how he becomes to be Robin Hood really, misses out on a 10 cause of the length of the film your attention could vary sometimes.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2010)

The problem is that everything that leads to him being Robin Hood is pointless, not every hero needs an origin story. Especially since most Robin Hood films give a decent enough account of it anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2010)

Stagecoach: A+

Amazing, amazing movie. Wonderfully complex with its characters and full of great themes and exciting sequences.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 10, 2010)

On Her Majesty's Secret Service - 7/10
I enjoyed it alot more than I thought I would. I'm partial to Sean Connery as 007


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Oct 11, 2010)

Let Me In (Which came from Swedens Let the Right One In)  was amazing.  I thought my dear country was going to butcher this masterpiece, but alas I was wrong.  Very good movie.  


Its an interesting and different kind of vampire story.  Not the same old tired story we see over and over.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 11, 2010)

Amador 7/10

Interesting and well filmed spanish drama about a young south-american inmigrant that starts working by looking after an old man to win some money and start a new life appart from her husband, from which she's pregnant. The pace is slow cause is routine focused (everyday the very same boring pattern) with a good performance by the lead actress. I always liked Fernando León de Aranoa films and this is no exception even with the average critics is receiving here.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2010)

Dr. No - 9/10
Might be my favorite Bond movie.


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Oct 11, 2010)

Rocky part 3
9/10
Great movie.


----------



## Iria (Oct 11, 2010)

The Social Network:

9/10

Brilliant. Sorkin. The witty banter, sharp as a point and well executed. I really enjoyed it.

My mom thought it was boring though lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2010)

Night Watch+Day Watch- 7/10

I for one say this is one movie that could probably do with a Hollywood Remake. Interesting concept and a very well crafted world, decent enough script but budget limitations are obvious and the lack of action hinders it too. Alot of Eastern European movies tend to lack the charm of Eastern Cinema and this carries that on with a bleak, dull tone.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Night Watch+Day Watch- 7/10
> 
> I for one say this is one movie that could probably do with a Hollywood Remake. Interesting concept and a very well crafted world, decent enough script but budget limitations are obvious and the lack of action hinders it too. Alot of Eastern European movies tend to lack the charm of Eastern Cinema and this carries that on with a bleak, dull tone.



There was always something about these movies I never liked. I always felt it lacked energy or something. I was completely indifferent.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2010)

Iria said:


> My mom thought it was boring though lol



My mom would too. I don't watch many movies with my mom.

Murder at 1600 - 7/10
Classic Wesley Snipes movie. Has Diane Lane in it too, which is nice


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2010)

Iria said:


> The Social Network:
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...


Agree with this review.

I don't see how anyone could be bored by this movie though.  Maybe your mom is a Michael Bay fan?  

Seriously, that's the only possible explanation.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 11, 2010)

Frozen

7/10

I did think this was a pretty good movie....although wow it sure was depressing. Yeah it's a horror movie but they don't usually feel quite this depressing to me.


*Spoiler*: __ 




The characters did some REALLY stupid shit though that didn't make rational sense(but I guess they are just pretty stupid like some people are).

When the girl fell asleep in the cold I don't know why she left her hand on the metal railing....how is that comfortable? And obviously it's going to get stuck to the pole. I would have tucked my hand into my coat to sleep if I was her.

And in this case I'm not sure if the characters all had scarves actually...but if they did they could have considered making a rope out of them to get off the ski lift and down to the ground....instead of you know...one of them jumping off and breaking his legs.

I also don't understand why the girl never fully zipped up her coat. I just noticed this throughout the movie and it bothered me since if I was out in the cold that's what I would do.

I'm also surprised that none of them had a cell phone. Kind of surprising in this day and age for young people not to have one....but then I guess there wouldn't have been a movie right? They should have at least had one of them have one though...and then have it not work for some reason because it's just hard to imagine that 3 young people all wouldn't have one.


----------



## Iria (Oct 12, 2010)

Nakor said:


> My mom would too. I don't watch many movies with my mom.



Haha. Yeah, thats what I get for taking my mom to the movies. 



Rukia said:


> Agree with this review.
> 
> I don't see how anyone could be bored by this movie though.  Maybe your mom is a Michael Bay fan?
> 
> Seriously, that's the only possible explanation.



She is a Michael Bay fan! 

Additionally, her favorite recently released movie was the Expendables lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2010)

Vanity said:


> Frozen
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...


I have this on netflix. I think it was directed by the guy who did "Hatchet".


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2010)

*Noriko's Dinner Table*

Pretentious little film. Prequel to Suicide Club, but lacks most of the elements I liked about Suicide Club - suspense, dark humour, nice soundtrack, theme of urban alienation, etc. 

6.5/10


----------



## Vanity (Oct 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I have this on netflix. I think it was directed by the guy who did "Hatchet".



That wouldn't surprise me considering that I think there was a trailer for that other movie in the previews on the Frozen DVD.

Never seen Hatchet though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2010)

Vanity said:


> That wouldn't surprise me considering that I think there was a trailer for that other movie in the previews on the Frozen DVD.
> 
> Never seen Hatchet though.



you'll only like it if you like slashers, which it is a throwback too. I dunno. It was fun, but I think it was overrated by the slasher community.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2010)

Iria said:


> Haha. Yeah, thats what I get for taking my mom to the movies.



Serves you right.


Goldfinger - 9/10
My other possible favorite 007 movie.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> you'll only like it if you like slashers, which it is a throwback too. I dunno. It was fun, but I think it was overrated by the slasher community.



I like slasher movies sometimes....really depends on what I'm in the mood to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, if you want one thats both a slasher and an affectionate parody, then you might want to check it out.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 12, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Well, if you want one thats both a slasher and an affectionate parody, then you might want to check it out.



So what's it a parody of exactly?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2010)

Vanity said:


> So what's it a parody of exactly?



Slashers, lol. But not the same kind of parody that Scary Movie was. In fact, it might just be more of a satire than a parody, or just a tongue-in-cheek slasher.

12 Angry Men(1997 remake): B-

It's a pretty good movie with strong acting(Goerge C Scott and Armin Mueller Stahl were amazing). But it just lacks the charm of the original. The characters feel slightly closer to stereotypes and the yelling sometimes got on my nerves.

But considering this was a remake of a great movie, it turned out well enough. If they remake it again, you'd need an all-star cast for it to be relevant. 

The camerawork wasn't all that(the use of handheld was terrible) and maybe its just been some time since I've seen the original, but Juror 8's arguments didn't always work for me. If I was to remake it, I would have it end on an ambiguous note(was the kid actually innocent?).


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 12, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle
It came on TV !

10/10
A Miyazaki masterpiece..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

Splice - 5/10

It was actually alright, though the ending was kinda so-so. At least we got to see a hot monster chimera lady naked.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 12, 2010)

Inception

10/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2010)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time 8/10

Maybe my maturity level is still low but I found this film and the main character somewhat relatable. Its a great movie, nicely animated and engrossing. Time travel movies always have a ton of pitfalls but this film maneuvers around that problem by being incredibly vague about it all, tho in turn that somewhat hinders the film. Its abit too vague for its own good, frustrating ending included.


----------



## landondonnovan (Oct 13, 2010)

get him to the geek 9/10 awesome movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2010)

Two Champions of Shaolin: C+

Next review. 

Breakfast Club: B+

I have to admit, at first I hated this. Watching the self important brats take snips at eachother was just grating to watch. But it grew on me and in the end, I was happy for the characters and their development.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 14, 2010)

Despicable me 7/10

Nice and funny animation movie. The main character is a fun one to lead the movie with some great supporting characters, appart from those lovable minions. The story is also moving at some times and while is quite predictable (it doesnt hide it, to be honest) its anyways a fun ride not only for the little kids but the whole family.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2010)

500 days of Summer.

8/10. Usually dont watch these kinds of movies but I was procrastinating from writing a speech so anything was better than doing that. It was actually decent, and the ending was great. People should take notes.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 15, 2010)

The Expendables: 6.5/10

The plot was horrible in my opinion.  However, the action scenes and occasionally witty commentary made it entertaining...to a certain extent.


----------



## Nightfall (Oct 15, 2010)

Hero(2002): 8/10

A visually pleasing martial arts film, slightly brought down by a a simplistic storyline. Still it was a good watch.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Social Network*

It was interesting and acting was great. Not sure what was accurate and what was not, but it was intriguing none the less. Not the best movie of the year though.

*7/10*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2010)

Shadow of a Doubt

Great Hitchcock film.  At first I didn't really care for the main character and found her boring, but I really liked her development over the film.  The cinematography and use of shade are classic and superb.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Shadow of a Doubt
> 
> Great Hitchcock film.  At first I didn't really care for the main character and found her boring, but I really liked her development over the film.  The cinematography and use of shade are classic and superb.



I hated that movie. Imo, it's overrated as hell and probably Hitchcock's worst film. Although honestly.....I dont remember why.

and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The Guy from Jaws 3 and Manimal died!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I hated that movie. Imo, it's overrated as hell and probably Hitchcock's worst film. Although honestly.....I dont remember why.
> 
> and NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! The Guy from Jaws 3 and Manimal died!



I'm honestly no expert of Hitchcock but I thought the movie was fine.  I could see how some could not like it though.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 16, 2010)

The Social Network

10/10


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 16, 2010)

Splice. 4/10.


----------



## Disturbia (Oct 16, 2010)

*Babel (2006) - 9.5/10*

I watched Babel for the third time last night.

Such a brilliant film with a very powerful message. Cate looks beautiful with the least of make up.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2010)

End of the Century: The Story of the Ramones

Really really interesting deep look at the groundbreaking band and their career.  It's pretty depressing as how this band is one of the most influential music groups of the last 40 years and they were pretty much relegated to playing shitty venues most of their career.  The members give pretty good interviews and it's worth a watch especially if you're a fan.


----------



## Smiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Transformers: 10/10.


----------



## Eisenheim (Oct 16, 2010)

Ip Man 10/10

The story was very satisfying for me plus nice stunts definitely a good martial arts film.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 16, 2010)

The Tournament 8/10 

Like Smoking Aces without the needless plot and alot more awesome action.


----------



## Didi (Oct 16, 2010)

Toy Story 3
9/10
Excellent Toy Story movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I'm honestly no expert of Hitchcock but I thought the movie was fine.  I could see how some could not like it though.



That's it. Most like it, I'm in the vast minority. (my review I think: Link removed

Anyway,

Red: B+(maybe A-)

The cast makes the movie worthwhile. Everyone does great, even the usually boring(these days) Bruce Willis. The characters are interesting while the visual style is unique.

The problem is that certain characters vanish for long periods of time. Hell, 'the team' didn't even get together until half way through the movie.

The Hunting Party: B

Pretty good for a movie no one watched. My only issue is that certain aspects(the ending credits) suggest its meant to be a comedy......it's not.


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 16, 2010)

Jackass 3-D   7/10

I enjoyed it except for all the SHIT.... way too much of it


----------



## Koi (Oct 16, 2010)

The Secret of Kells - B/B+.  The story itself was a bit weak but no less enjoyable.  I really enjoyed the stylization of the whole thing immensely.


----------



## Chee (Oct 16, 2010)

Incepiton: 0/10

Suked ass and didnt mak ani sense at all


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2010)

Red:  7/10.

I'm stunned that Jackass made 50 million this weekend.  I didn't realize people were interested in seeing that.  None of my friends talked about it.  Why pay for something that is or has been free for years?  It's hard for me to understand.  Who went and saw this?  Teenagers and white trash I suppose?  (Other groups probably went to see it too... I am just trying to figure out the primary audience.)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 17, 2010)

The Rocky horror Picture Show- The worst fucking movie ever. It's like Twilight, and the film company Asylum(People who made Mega Shark Vs. Giant Octopus, Titanic 2), and High School Musical had a miscarriage. Words cannot begin to describe how bad this movie is.

Minority Report- One of the best films I have ever seen. I use to think that Jaws was Speilburg's best movie and Tom Cruise is one of the worst actors of all time. That all changed after watching this.


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 17, 2010)

I Love You, Beth Cooper: 8 /10

Better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 17, 2010)

*Hot Tub Time Machine*
This movie is so unbelievably funny! I was skeptical about it at first because it just seemed like another new age shitty ass comedy but damn was I wrong! If you wanna laugh your goddamn ass off, watch this movie! 10/10.

*Zombieland*
I've seen this before but I recently downloaded and watched it again. Pretty damn amazing movie as well. Funny, creepy, good actors, good story. Worth buying in my opinion. 8/10.

*Grown Ups*
Not Adam Sandler's best, but not bad. Worth downloading or renting, but I wouldn't buy it. 8/10, just because it's Adam Sandler.

*Jackass 3*
This movie was so fucking funny!!! I thought I might die of laughter in the theater. Well worth the $10.50 for the fucking movie ticket! 10/10.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 17, 2010)

*Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby*:

8/10.

Love this movie, keeps me entertained, hilarious and good soundtrack IMO.


----------



## Kei (Oct 17, 2010)

Final

Really scary, mostly on torture and revenge but good and realistic non the less. So I give this movie a 

8/10

Because the ending was plain bull and I didn't like it any old way and the way the black kid came in was like, you really need better acting lessons


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2010)

Hot Tub Time Machine: B-


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 17, 2010)

Iron Man 2 

8/10

Like it, had that superhero vibe, but the villian lost easily I think.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 17, 2010)

Piranha 3d
i'm a horror fan. i love horror movies with a passion with that said, with that said, i have to say this is the most gruesome horror film i have ever seen. 

the way the fish can bite through human skulls as if it was made of paper was very shocking.

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2010)

Clash of the Titans(original): C

Meh, cant be too pissed at the remake now. This movie was uneven, with high points and low points, while the remake was just average. Will be my next review.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2010)

My Soul to Take: -$/10

From the mind on M.Night Shyamalan... comes another pile of shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2010)

M Night didn't do My Soul to Take. He did "Devil". "My Soul" was from Wes Craven.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2010)

Same shit, whatever. Apply that to devil, and replace Shyamalan here for Craven.


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 18, 2010)

Jonah Hex: 3/10

Wow, that was bad. Only good thing about this movie is Megan Fox.

Didn't read the comics, though. Was it a good adaption? Based on other ratings, I guess not. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2010)

Red - 7.5/10

Good movie all around. I liked the style and the humor of it. Good to see Willis in something decent after that shitty, horrible buddy cop movie with Tracy Morgan.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Oct 18, 2010)

Red - 8/10

Decent writing, Decent action, Good Comedy.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2010)

LA Confidential - 10/10
Never gets old. It's still as good as the first time I saw it, maybe 10 years ago. All the actors are awesome, the plot is very engaging, and the setting of it is perfect. 

I do trivia at a bar once a week and one of the questions was what movie did the Nite Owl murders take place in. I was so pumped to answer that question, then wanted to go home and immediately watch the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2010)

Hatifnatten said:


> Same shit, whatever. Apply that to devil, and replace Shyamalan here for Craven.



Have you even seen Devil?


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 18, 2010)

No country for old men. 8/10. And Im about to watch Enter the Void.


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 18, 2010)

Karate Kid 10/10.  Will Smith does an amazing job again, and the cast of Jayden and Jackie was just amazing.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 18, 2010)

That i can remember...
Movies ; Avatar: The last airbender - 3/10 ; Total garbage . smh at Shyamalan
In school ; The Village - 7/10 ; The ending lost hella points..Another Shyamalan
Home ; Howl's Moving Castle - 10/10 ; Miyazaki at his best (:


----------



## Nakor (Oct 19, 2010)

Away We Go - 8/10
John Krasinski really does a good job impersonating casey kasam


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2010)

dinner with the schmucks

8/10


----------



## ElementX (Oct 19, 2010)

Judecious said:


> dinner with the schmucks
> 
> 8/10



You mean Dinner for Schmucks?


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 19, 2010)

*Zombieland: B
OSS 117: Cairo, Nest of Spies: A+
Super High Me: C-
Helvetica: B
Good Dick: C-
The September Issue: C
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo: B
Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day:F (What a crass, ridiculous, pompous and stupid piece of shit.)
Iron Man 2: C+*

Netflix streaming and insomnia can do wonders.


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 19, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *Zombieland: B
> 
> Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day:F (What a crass, ridiculous, pompous and stupid piece of shit.)
> *


*

That was the entire point of the movie and why it was good. 


Let the right one in- 8.5/10

I havn't seen the newly released American remake but the original version is amazing. Crazy as hell and really creepy on a low budget but it worked wonderfully. Really great and character driven something I highly doubt the remake will hit as much on. If you like prepubescent vampire murder and coming of age stories then this is the movie for you.*


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2010)

Social Network - 8.7/10

Great movie, left me wanting more. Hope Wardo/Mark made up IRL


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 19, 2010)

The Host - 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2010)

lol, I hated Boondock Saints 2 also. I was okay with the first one though(not a great movie, but I was okay with it).


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2010)

Boondock Saints 2 is absolute shit.  I agree completely with the F.  I usually use a 1-10 scale.

My ranking for Boondock Saints 2 would be 1/10.


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sex Drive: 5/10

The first half was pretty funny, but then it kinda went downhill. Those naked chicks in random scenes in the unrated version were pretty annoying, too. Yeah, the director and producer warned us before the film, but still... I especially liked the perfomance from James Marsden as Rex. Reminded me so much of Stifler.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 20, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> That was the entire point of the movie and why it was good.



Just because it might have been intentional doesn't mean it works.

*Kontroll: B+*
A pretty cool, weird, little action movie.


----------



## Griever (Oct 20, 2010)

Prince of Persia 9/10

For a live action film it was better than i thought it'd be, I was kinda scared that i'd end up like Bloodryane .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2010)

The Church: C

Clash of the Titans(remake): C-

Some of the changes were flat out pointless(black pegasus?), but I do think it provides some easy popcorn fun.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Clash of the Titans(remake): C-
> 
> Some of the changes were flat out pointless(black pegasus?), but I do think it provides some easy popcorn fun.



Ugh, that movie made me rage.

*The Proposition: A*
What a fucking downer of a movie. It's pretty much Blood Meridian without the Judge.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2010)

Kindaichi Kousuke series:

*Yatsu haka mura*: 5.9/10

*Jyooubachi*: 7.5/10

*Akuma ga Kitarite Fue wo Fuku*: 7.5/10

*Akuma no temari uta*: 6.2/10

*Inugami ke no ichizoku*: 6.5/10


----------



## KazeYama (Oct 21, 2010)

RED-7/10 

Good ensemble cast but it seemed sort of generic and it had an average action movie plot compared to the star power that was present. When you have major actors like Bruce Willis, Helen Mirren, Morgan Freeman, and John Malkovich you expect to get an A+ movie but in the end it was sort of flat. Still the action scenes were great and the characters play well off one another despite average writing and plot. Havn't read the comic book but judging it solely in terms of the movie it was entertaining and fun but nothing amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> Ugh, that movie made me rage.
> 
> *The Proposition: A*
> What a fucking downer of a movie. It's pretty much Blood Meridian without the Judge.



yeah, I remember you hating it, although I dont remember why.


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 21, 2010)

shawshank redemption 10/10

Saw this when I was a lil kid and saw it again now, still love it so genuis.

Braveheard 10/10

Saw it for the first time and loved it


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 21, 2010)

A Streetcar named Desire 10/10

I was prepared to be bored by this black/white classic but the characters kept me engaged til the end. Finally got to see young Marlon Brando's intense acting and sex appeal. 

Food Inc. 10/10

This film shows how capitalism and bureaucracy has tainted the US food industry. The big corporations' desire for mass production and profit has fucked up agricultural system so much and it's effects are seen in the animals, the farmers, the migrant workers and the families that consume these overly processed/engineered food.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2010)

Rope

Really neat Hitchcock film.  The homosexual undertones kinda went by me but I found it really fun to watch this.  The acting was solid and it really was beneficial that it was so short so it never felt like it dragged.

Notorious

Another cool Hitchcock film.  Grant is of course predictably great and just fun to watch.  Bergman was also really good and it was nice to see her not become some damsel in distress(well until the end I guess).  Great pacing and the shots are fantastic.  Classic Hitchcock and one of his finest.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2010)

Scholzee said:


> shawshank redemption 10/10
> 
> Saw this when I was a lil kid and saw it again now, still love it so genuis.
> 
> ...



You watched some great movies there. Both are in my top 25.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2010)

I have never seen Braveheart

and yasha that sig is distracting man


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I have never seen Braveheart
> 
> and yasha that sig is distracting man



Braveheart was awesome. Mel Gibson made great movies. Apocalypto and Braveheart are my favourites.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 22, 2010)

Suicide Club: 9/10

Watched it a while ago before I really had the capability to take it all in.

Movie is beautifully crafted.  Plot at first seemed rushed and incoherent, yet everything in this movie seems to have a purpose in which it takes an understanding of who you are and this society to piece together.  The world is a jigsaw puzzle after all.  I enjoyed the dark undertones to a movie that portrays the world in one of the most gory, apocalyptic ways possible


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 22, 2010)

*My Son, My Son What Have Ye Done-B*

A very interesting take on police procedurals, though the ideas it's trying to present can get a bit muddled at times.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 22, 2010)

American Movie 10/10 comedy gold recommended by AVGN most quotable movie


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2010)

*Howl's Moving Castle*

8/10


----------



## Kalle85 (Oct 22, 2010)

The Lost Boys: 10/10

I've seen it sooo many times, it's just a great movie. The coolest vampires ever.

Lost Boys 2: The Tribe: 7/10

Wasn't that bad, but it lacked the Frog Brothers. And Sam only appeared at the end. 

Anyone seen the new one yet "Lost Boys: The Thirst"? Probably gonna see it tomorrow... if the DVD arrives. ^^


----------



## Scholzee (Oct 22, 2010)

Yasha said:


> You watched some great movies there. Both are in my top 25.



Indeed it was a good couple of hours


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2010)

Kalle85 said:


> The Lost Boys: 10/10
> 
> I've seen it sooo many times, it's just a great movie. The coolest vampires ever.
> 
> ...



Nope. I didnt even like the 2nd one.

Paranormal Activity 2: B+

Not quite as memorable as the first, but still a good spook-fest. But if you hated the original.......review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2010)

My brother claimed its much better than the first one, I'll probably watch it tomorrow. Hate to admit it but I really liked the first one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2010)

It's better written probably, but I also thought it was slower.

Regardless, I'd say the two are pretty close.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2010)

You will probably like it then Ennoea.

Paranormal Activity 2:  7/10.  More of the same.  No one should go into this movie and be surprised by what is on the screen.

Good crowd participation.  Lots of screams.  Lots of funny commentary.

None of the women were particularly hot, but I found myself staring at cleavage a lot.  lol.

My friends are idiots.  I don't know why they insisted on seeing it on IMAX.  Not really worthy of the IMAX Experience.  haha.

Unrelated.  Martial, what was your opinion on The Human Centipede?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2010)

I havent seen it yet. But its on my netflix list. I have low expectations. I dont like films that feel like they've been composed entirely on a gimmick. Thats why I'll probably never watch "A Serbian Film"(unless too many people beg and/or pay me). 

Hmmm, I thought Pa2 should've ended with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 the starting events of PA1. Since its a prequel. Katie killing the parents was too conventional and predictable and both deaths were just weak. the Fathers was anti-climactic and the Mothers was too redundant(it's pretty much a rehash of Micahs death)


----------



## Ashiya (Oct 23, 2010)

Frozen 9/10

I was kept at the edge  of my seat throughout the whole movie.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 23, 2010)

I watched Juno,yeah ı know ı am pretty slow,feeling bad about it..
ıt was a good movie,ı especially love songs ..Ellen and Jennifer,ı love them both but ı kinda dislike Michael Cera 
but ıt was still funny and good to watch it ^^
ı will give 8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Anyone seen Paranormal entity?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 23, 2010)

*Se7en*

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone seen Paranormal entity?



lol, not yet. I've heard its one of the better Asylum films though.

Revenge of the Ninja: D

Wow......just, wow.....


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

Paranormal Entity was terrible. Waste of time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Paranormal Entity was terrible. Waste of time.



Sadly, both sides are probably right.

It was probably terrible. But it's also probably one of Asylums better films.

Have you seen Vampires VS ZOmbies? PAINFUL!


----------



## Nakor (Oct 23, 2010)

Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium - 7/10
It was fun to watch. Didn't leave me with any lasting impression. I will probably forget about most of the movie very quickly.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2010)

The only other one from Asylum I've seen is I am Omega, and that was purile rubbish.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 24, 2010)

G.I Joe rise of the cobra 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

Dennis Quaid made a good General in the Rise of Cobra.  Very convincing.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 24, 2010)

*Chocolate (2008)*

Autistic girl learns Muay Thai and goes around beating down Yakuza for cash. Awesome plot.

*B+*


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2010)

LayZ said:


> *Chocolate (2008)*
> 
> Autistic girl learns Muay Thai and goes around beating down Yakuza for cash. Awesome plot.
> 
> *B+*



I agree. It's a great movie. The fight scenes are really good.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2010)

*Iron Man 2*

Finally saw this. Wth, Mickey Rourke was done in like 1 minute. That was anti-climatic. 

7.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

Paranormal Activity 2 Question.  I may have imagined this.  But I remember the main male character saying something about releasing his Kraken.  The problem with this comment is that the film was suppose to be in 2006.  Did this really happen in the movie and was it a mistake by the filmmakers?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2010)

Fort Apache: B

Another John Ford/John Wayne movie.

Not as good as Stagecoach, but still a solid film, especially because Wayne and Henry Fonda are so great. In fact, the entire cast is strong, although Shirley Temple was pretty annoying. Not her fault as much as the scripts though.

Edit: Rukia, that line appeared in the original "Clash of the Titans". It also appeared in "Pirates of the Caribbean 2", which I believe came out in 06.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

Even if it came out in the original Clash of the Titans... I'm not sure that would be good enough.  People wouldn't be quoting that obscure series 30 years later.

It being in Pirates of the Caribbean is news to me.  It became a lot more popular as a quote after it was made by the great Liam Neeson.


----------



## Darth (Oct 24, 2010)

I went and saw "Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps" last night, 

honestly, I went in expecting a good story and good acting, and a plot that pandered to my interests, and that's exactly what I got.

Downside, too much loveydovey drama.

I'll give it an 8.5/10 just for Michael Douglas.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Even if it came out in the original Clash of the Titans... I'm not sure that would be good enough.  People wouldn't be quoting that obscure series 30 years later.
> 
> It being in Pirates of the Caribbean is news to me.  It became a lot more popular as a quote after it was made by the great Liam Neeson.



Not necessarily. People quote shit from the 80's all the time. In Pirates 2, Davie Jones says it I think after he gives his over-dramatic speech.


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

lol.  Wow.  Pirates of the Caribbean looks like shit.  It hasn't aged well at all.


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 24, 2010)

The Social Network, A Solid 10, very much enjoyed the film, thought it was well directed and written. Would watch it again


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2010)

The brilliance of The Social Network has me a lot less worried about The Dragon Tattoo remake.  Fincher will make a good film.  No doubt about it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 24, 2010)

Herois 5'5/10

I had a few issues with this otherwise enjoyable spanish movie. The picture tell us the usual story about two adults who remember their old days of infancy and how great they were. While the intentions and the cast are good the movie just tries way too much to be emotional to the point of being non credible and forced in some scenes.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 24, 2010)

Army of Darkness! Cult classics<3 9/10


----------



## Pineapples (Oct 24, 2010)

Robin Hood (2010) *7.5* out of 10

Enjoyed it. Perhaps unavoidably I will compare it to the Gladiator. The Gladiator was exceptional and this one is good. That sounds about right.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2010)

Halloween 2(1981): C

Overrated, but sadly, one of the better sequels.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 25, 2010)

*The House of the Devil: A+*
A horror movie that relies on the interior of a dark house rather than a monster to create tension. Didn't much care for the standard gore-filled climax, but the 2nd act more than covers for it with its minimalistic approach.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 25, 2010)

Legend of the Guardians: The owls of Ga'Hoole 6/10

I must admit the visuals in this movie are stunning but all the awesomeness difuses courtesy of a weak plot. The film also seems to be lost and dont know very well which public aim. I think its too dark and scary for kids but at the same time is too humourless and stereotypical for adults. Couldve been managed better, give it a try for the visuals if interested.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2010)

*Stranger Than Fiction*

Despite its name, it's quite boring. 

6.5/10


----------



## Fraust (Oct 25, 2010)

RED - 8.7/10

I thought it was pure entertainment the whole way through. I laughed a lot, I loved the action, and I never once got bored. I might watch it again today or at least sometime this week. Loved it.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 25, 2010)

Jackass 3D 
Solid 7.5/10 

I remember it being a little funnier when it first came out.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 25, 2010)

Vonocourt said:


> *The House of the Devil: A+*
> A horror movie that relies on the interior of a dark house rather than a monster to create tension. Didn't much care for the standard gore-filled climax, but the 2nd act more than covers for it with its minimalistic approach.



wow, that makes me want to bump that up my netflix.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 25, 2010)

Zombieland: Funny movie, liked the story and loved the Bill Murray part  *8/10*

The taking of pelham 123: Good action movie but not totally my kind of thing, good actors though. *7/10*

Semi Pro: Hilarious movie, Will Ferrel rocks * 9/10*


----------



## Dace (Oct 25, 2010)

_Mr. Nice_ by Bernard Rose, with Rhys Ifans playing the lead. One of the funnier films I've seen in a while, plus the preview I went to was free  A solid 8/10, since it felt a little too dragged out


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 25, 2010)

Escape from Alcatraz 8/10.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 25, 2010)

karate kid

better then i thought

8/10


----------



## Eltonious (Oct 25, 2010)

*Zombieland* *8/10*
Funny, better than I honestly thought it would be. I can't wait for a sequel.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 26, 2010)

*Les Triplettes de Belleville/the Triplets of Belleville*

Umm - this was very weird, don't know if I liked it.  The animation was very good, very stylized.  It was almost completely absent of dialogue - but didn't suffer as a result.  Just odd and interesting.  I think I have to see it again.   Rotten Tomatoes - 94%


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2010)

Doomsday 4/10

Do you remember when you're a kid and you've come home from watching some epic film? You always go on to create a similar film in your head. You think about how awesome it'll be and how this will happen and that, maybe even write down the idea because its special to you. However when you grow up you look at the piece of paper and facepalm at how naive you were with you simplistic ideas for film. Unfortunately Neil Marshall didn't get this memo, instead he went on to write a script based on such an instance.

This film is terrible, its like one tired cliche to another. Is it Escape from New York? Is this Aliens? Is this fucking Robin hood? This film is ridiculous, filled with silly plot holes, bad acting and just over the top action scenes. Technically its not bad, the sets are somewhat good and the overall cinematography is impressive for such a minute budget but other than that its an embarrassment. Especially coming from the director who gave us The Descent and Dog Soldiers.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 26, 2010)

Mirrors 2. Very good 10


----------



## Blackfish (Oct 26, 2010)

_Starship Troopers_ - 8/10

The whole love triangle thing was kinda corny, and both Rico and Carmen were annoying, but seriously, how good is this movie? (Also love the news flash bits, nicely satirical.)

COME ON YOU APES YOU WANNA LIVE FOREVER?!?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Doomsday 4/10
> 
> Do you remember when you're a kid and you've come home from watching some epic film? You always go on to create a similar film in your head. You think about how awesome it'll be and how this will happen and that, maybe even write down the idea because its special to you. However when you grow up you look at the piece of paper and facepalm at how naive you were with you simplistic ideas for film. Unfortunately Neil Marshall didn't get this memo, instead he went on to write a script based on such an instance.
> 
> This film is terrible, its like one tired cliche to another. Is it Escape from New York? Is this Aliens? Is this fucking Robin hood? This film is ridiculous, filled with silly plot holes, bad acting and just over the top action scenes. Technically its not bad, the sets are somewhat good and the overall cinematography is impressive for such a minute budget but other than that its an embarrassment. Especially coming from the director who gave us The Descent and Dog Soldiers.



I didn't hate this, but I didn't like it either. I found the whole thing to be annoying and the film doesnt even have the two groups fight eachother. I found it to be a mess. 


> Mirrors 2. Very good 10



...............they made a 2nd one?


----------



## runsakurarun (Oct 26, 2010)

*The Fall* 9/10

Gorgeous movie. Shot in 14 diff countries that served as a background for an epic fantasy. The story is being told by a physically/emotionally broken man, and seen through the imaginative eyes of an innocent, hopeful girl. 

This movie will remind you of what it's like to see and experience the world (imaginative or otherwise) with child-like wonder and optimism. Watch this!!! 

*Passing Strange* 8/10
*Company* 9/10

2 Broadway musicals filmed on DVD. Felt like I was right there in the theater, and I didn't have to pay for those premium seats! Both are coming-of-age stories about men who can't commit to relationships.

_Passing Strange_ is about an African-American artist who grew up in a conservative LA community. He can't connect with the shallow 'philistines'- his mother who blindly follows her religion and his peers who are influenced by the mainstream american capitalist culture. He sets off to Europe to find what's 'real' for him. 

Very modern take on the stage musical genre. Combines gospel, hip-hop, rock, rap, performance art and stage drama. Must see for young artists who are looking to find themselves through their art.
_
Company_ is a about an upper middle class bachelor in NYC who is about to celebrate his 35th birthday. His 8 married friends and 3 'girl friends' are setting up a surprise party for him, then the play gives us a glimpse of married life of these couples and as well as his interactions with the 3 women. 

B'way talent at it's best. The actors act, sing and play the instruments of the orchestra. It's as if the music sheet is translated right before your eyes (and ears). 

Moral of these 2 plays: self-awareness is great and all, but too much navel grazing and soul-searching can make you miss out on what's right in front of you. Experience life in real-time!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2010)

Doomsday?  Was the hot chick from the Underworld prequel in that movie?


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 26, 2010)

Easy A - 7/10   enjoyable and Emma Stone was looking good so cant complain too much

Paranaormal Activity 2 - 5/10  hmmm  they totally ruined the ending, but after laughing for most of the movie I almost didnt care, and Katie has some HUGE knoclers


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2010)

I know dude!  I was staring at cleavage almost the entire movie.

Paranormal Activity 2 is one of those movies that can benefit from a really rowdy crowd.  I think it would be a lot more boring to just watch it on Blu Ray @ home.  You have to have the theater experience to get any enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 27, 2010)

Valkyrie: Better than I expected it to be, eventough you obviously know the ending it was still pretty interesting. Too bad it wasnt in German. *7/10*


----------



## Koi (Oct 27, 2010)

The Prestige  - A.  I really enjoyed this movie, for several reasons, even moving beyond the amazing visuals and costuming.  I really adored Bowie as Tesla, which just worked so well, and the escalation of the rivalry between Jackman and Taco Bale was really interesting to watch.  

I think my favorite part, though, was that everyone was out to get everyone else.  There were no good guys, but really nobody was terrible either.  Things just got out of control, and I think it can even be seen as a study of obsession.  Also, Michael Caine. <3


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I think it was Cujo.

8/10. I've never seen a movie like it before. The only thing I wanted was more Cujo and less family problems. The Dog really looked scary for me, all dirty and stuff...for sure don't want to walk past that Dog any time in my life.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 27, 2010)

I watched Alice 
8/10
ıt was a good movie and great actors and actresses ^^


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Oct 27, 2010)

Salt 8/10..


----------



## Thomaatj (Oct 27, 2010)

Get rich or die trying: To be honest, I didn't think it was that bad. Pretty good story and I liked some of the actors in it. It is clear that 50 cent is better at rapping than acting but I tought it would be much worse actualy.

But is this supposed to be all real? Because he could be accused of so much things after having released this movie. Like the death of majestic at the end?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 27, 2010)

Wall Street 7/10

Good movie from Oliver Stone when he was in his prime. At first a movie about all that economy stuff absolutely didnt catch my attention but I must admit its done pretty well thanks to a smart and powerful narrative. Charlie Sheen and specially Michael Douglas (totally deserved Oscar for this one) have a very good rivalry that helps the movie trascends its own limits.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr. and Mrs. Smith, rewatched it after some years.
The gunfire-in-the-kitchen scene is still funny in a sexy/wicked way, my favourite scene in the whole movie.

7.5/10


----------



## CBACS (Oct 27, 2010)

Schindler's List 9/10

Very powerful film, It was hard to watch at times but very worth it.


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 27, 2010)

ive just finished watching Four Lions, it was funny, i laughed alot, but the ending made me sort of think about life, how they all died in silly ways, and the one person that should have lived, because he was just an innocent dude who got caught up in it all, got blown up, by fucking accident, its ridiculous. ill give the film a solid 8, it was perfect, but it definately gave me something to think about, as well as a bunch of really good laughs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2010)

Fargo: A

I can see people watching it and deeming it overrated, but I liked it. I wasnt sure how it would end. The Coens really are the most........scatterbrained filmmakers out there, having characters and scenes that seem to be either too relevant or not relevant enough, but it works. I thought the film was spectacular.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 28, 2010)

A Prophet-A
Foreign mobsters are not to be fucked with. It was definitely refreshing to see the rise of a gangster in a place that most mobster movies tend to gloss over, jail. Barring brief one day leaves, the entire movie covers the main characters six year-or-so years in prison.

OSS 117: Lost in Rio-C
Continuing the tradition that a comedy sequel is never as good as the first, this one is a disappointment. While there are some great bits such as the rushed bonding of the main character and a nazi's son over a alligator attack, and that the Nazi banquet had some black nazis, the humor seems to be a bit spare this time around and the film kind of just limps to the end.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2010)

Lady Snowblood: B or B+

Still not sure. I liked it, but its sort of a flawed masterpiece. Wow, Tarantino sure borrowed a lot from it for Kill Bill.


----------



## doller (Oct 28, 2010)

I watched Paranormal Activity 2 movie last night and that was marvelous movie. I really enjoyed this movie. Its too scary movie and I scared like a kid. But I something disappointed about this movie bcoz its scary only in theater based, not at home.
Otherwise overall performance is good.
I rate it 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 28, 2010)

*Signs*

The atmosphere is okay, but the plot is iffy, to say the least. ETs opt for hand-to-hand combat to conquer a planet? Yeah right, Shyamalan.

6.7/10


----------



## soulnova (Oct 28, 2010)

Star Wars Holiday Special 2/10 

I give it a +1 for the animated short and because I watched it with rifftrax. 

Don't watch it. Keep your sanity intact.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 28, 2010)

Wall Street: Money never sleeps 6/10

I had very few expectatives with this movie even when I liked the first one. Stone is not the same as in the 80's, the plot about echonomics and shit never was of my liking and I had a suspicious mind about LaBouef acting  But it turned out not as bad as I expected, Im not saying its a great film but has several points. It kept me entertained even with all that echonomics, recession and shit stuff, the cast was overall good and even the directing was consistent. The story is not as good as in the original, Stone didnt do the script and the evilness of Douglass is softened at the end, when a truly friend should remain as that  again


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 29, 2010)

RED
ıt was great
9/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2010)

*Blood and Bones*

Hardcore stuff. Kitano Takeshi did one hell of a job in it. The sex/rape and violent scenes look depressingly realistic. However, the plot seems a bit choppy. The story of young Kim (Kitano) after he arrived in Osaka was never told, so there is no way of telling whether he was born an abusive control freak, or the circumstances made him this way.

8/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 29, 2010)

Let me in 7/10

Very glad to see an american remake of that quality since the original swedish film was already a nice film by itself. First of all, the director nailed what exactly worked in the original and reproduces it here with great fidelity and intelligence helped by the cast, specially the kids. Theres only some minor changes for the american audiences (the more theatrical violence, non showing the kid underwear and the chick crotch ) that put it just a little bit down from the original but in any case a nice different film.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2010)

*Tsotsi*

A young thug stole a car and found that there's a baby inside. He took the baby back home. As he struggled with babysitting, it brought out the forgotten human side in him. Simple premise, but decent movie.

8.3/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 29, 2010)

Hot Fuzz-This is a great movie. Great plot and characters,with a very great ending. I didn't find any of it funny though.
Rating:10/10

The Crazies(remake)- I haven't seen the original,but I thought this was one of the best horror films I have seen come out of the 2000's. The characters were developed nicely,and the acting was stunning. I found Timothy Olyphant's part to be be the most interesting,but that's to expected since he was the lead actor for the show Justified. 
Rating: 8.9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Let me in 7/10
> 
> Very glad to see an american remake of that quality since the original swedish film was already a nice film by itself. First of all, the director nailed what exactly worked in the original and reproduces it here with great fidelity and intelligence helped by the cast, specially the kids. Theres only some minor changes for the american audiences (the more theatrical violence, non showing the kid underwear and the chick crotch ) that put it just a little bit down from the original but in any case a nice different film.



so wait, you think it's worse due to it lacking childrens underwear and crotches?

Anyway,

Saw 3D: B

My rating is based on my saw love. It's flawed, with plot holes, loose ends, massive contrivances and a pointless character, but it's also the most satisfying Saw experience since Saw 3. (so its better than Saw 4-6, maybe as good as Saw 2). 

I loved the ending, which I havent said since Saw 3.

But the 3D is pointless and if you dont like the series, you wont like this. Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## emROARS (Oct 29, 2010)

Legend of the Guardians: A

The CGI...the cgi...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2010)

Perriers Bounty: A-

Surprisingly enjoyable DTV, Irish thriller-actioner in the vain of Guy Ritchie. Fun, witty, nonstop and often unpredictable and it's full of interesting characters and strong actors(Cillian Murphey is the lead). I liked it.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 29, 2010)

*The Social Network 8/10*

I quite enjoyed this movie. The person who portrayed Mark Zuckerberg did a good job, even though Ive read that the movie has blown his personality out of proportion. Interesting to see how a cult such as Facebook was developed


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Oct 30, 2010)

Enter the Void. Save your money, even if its bootleg.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 30, 2010)

Crank

10/10

Watching it with friends was cool.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Fargo: A
> 
> I can see people watching it and deeming it overrated, but I liked it. I wasnt sure how it would end. The Coens really are the most........scatterbrained filmmakers out there, having characters and scenes that seem to be either too relevant or not relevant enough, but it works. I thought the film was spectacular.


Was that your first time seeing it?

I'm a big Coen Brothers guy.  I like pretty much everything they have put out so far.  Looking forward to True Grit coming out in December.



Yasha said:


> *Signs*
> 
> The atmosphere is okay, but the plot is iffy, to say the least. ETs opt for hand-to-hand combat to conquer a planet? Yeah right, Shyamalan.
> 
> 6.7/10


Screw you, Yasha.  Signs is a tremendous movie with a *wonderful* cast!  



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Hot Fuzz-This is a great movie. Great plot and characters,with a very great ending.


Sergeant Angel is badass!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 30, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Screw you, Yasha.  Signs is a tremendous movie with a *wonderful* cast!



But I didn't say anything about the cast, Rukia. 

It's just the plot. It's quite absurd if you think about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

Ofcourse it is, Aliens that are allergic to water come to invade a planet that is 70% water, and they invade with their walking skills. Its really stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2010)

I thought the swing away thing was stupid.  I also thought Shyamalan seemed out of place in the film.  There was really no reason for him to be there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2010)

It was my 2nd time watching Fargo. I had seen it when I was younger(expecting a horror, as I kept hearing of the woodchipper massacre bit), so was bored out of my mind. At this time in my life, I was watching movies like Jaws: The Revenge eagerly so my tastes were pretty awful.

Funny, my Dad didnt like it when he first saw it either, but he'd heard it was a comedy. Its one of those movies that really cant be lumped in a genre.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2010)

I have seen every single Saw film in the theaters.  And I was lined up and ready to go see the final one at the theater tonight.  I had a change of heart though.  I think The Human Centipede might have flipped my horror switch off momentarily.  That film was so vile and disgusting and I just found myself wondering what the point would be to seeing another Saw film.  So I went and saw an indie picture instead.

It's Kind of a Funny Story:  7/10.

I enjoyed this.  There were some really funny scenes and it kept me engrossed throughout.  Love Emma Roberts too.  (So that helps.)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2010)

I honestly can't believe I got fooled in to watching Human Centipede as well. So many respected reviewers raved as if it was some kind of compelling masterpiece. All I found was a vile, third grade movie, and pointless at that.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 30, 2010)

Wall Street 2 

10/10


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 30, 2010)

*Juno* - always a pleasure.  It's a bionic movie.    

*How To Train Your Dragon* - Love it, Toothless is just so damn awesome.  20/10


----------



## The Potential (Oct 30, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> *Juno* - always a pleasure.  It's a bionic movie.
> 
> *How To Train Your Dragon* - Love it, Toothless is just so damn awesome.  20/10



I just recently saw *How To Train Your Dragon* as well. I loved it!! Is just me, or does it seem like these CGI Disney/Pixar movies are better then alot of live action movies today?


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 31, 2010)

Stark042 said:


> I just recently saw *How To Train Your Dragon* as well. I loved it!! Is just me, or does it seem like these CGI Disney/Pixar movies are better then alot of live action movies today?



Nah I don't think it's just you.  They dump alot of time, energy, and resources into to making animated features.  I think people love it - and you really can't argue with their success.


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 31, 2010)

just rewatched *Clash Of The Titans*, a movie with so much promise, and with such stunning visuals, ruined by an awful plot and script. 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2010)

The Losers: B-


----------



## ღMomoღ (Oct 31, 2010)

hellboy 2
3/10


----------



## Yasha (Oct 31, 2010)

*Born Free*

Absolutely wonderful film. The relationship between Joy and Elsa was very touching. It also made me think about the animals in captivity. We feed them and take care of them, but we should ask ourselves, "Do they really need us?". Aren't we doing this just for our own selfish reasons?

9/10


----------



## Kei (Oct 31, 2010)

Halloween 3: Season of the Witch

...Just no...It doesn't even have Micheal Myers!? It was stupid and I am mad that I actually watched it, the plot sucked...

1/10...


----------



## Kage (Oct 31, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim Vs the World

was pleasantly surprised.
8/10.


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 31, 2010)

Paranormal Activity 2
5/10

Didn't have the same effect as the first. Was nice to know what led to the first one, and what happens afterwards too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2010)

lol, bitching at Halloween 3 for having no Michael Myers always amused me. Hasnt there been plenty of other crappy Michael movies that have come out since? Not that Im a fan of the movie or anything(I remember it being boring). 

As for Rukia, the Human Centipede was that bad, huh? I hear Serbian Film is worse(I havent seen it, although I read the plot summary on wikipedia. nasty stuff). I intend to watch Human Centipede though.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 31, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> hellboy 2
> 3/10


What? I honestly found Hellboy 2 to be incredibly badass and witty. Just a good action movie overall.


----------



## testxxxx (Oct 31, 2010)

_Scott Pilgrim Vs The World_ - *9/10*

It was hilarious


----------



## g_core18 (Oct 31, 2010)

No Country for Old men 9/10
Saw 6 3/10


----------



## Silvermateus (Oct 31, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World - 4/10


----------



## Captain Fry (Oct 31, 2010)

Saw 3-D   2/10

really.... this movie just fails, horrible horrible ending to the series, the absolute only good thing about it was bringing back a certain character, which still felt forced...  and Gibson... That he was supposed to be taken seriously just made me laugh even more

THIS IS A SAFEHOUSE... SAFE... HOUSE...  DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS??? WE ARE SAFE IN THIS HOUSE....  Sir we just got this package, he knows we are here...  AWW MAN OH NO!!!!!


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2010)

*Prince of Darkness*

_6/10_

Interesting movie, not scary but entertaining.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 31, 2010)

How to train your dragon

10/10

It was full of entertainment, I liked it.. one of the best animation movies for sure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 31, 2010)

The Shepherd: Border Patrol: C+

Decent Jean Claude Van Damme movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 31, 2010)

Black Sheep 5/10:

The whole novelty of flesh eating sheep got old pretty fast but its still somewhat amusing, not a good movie by any standards but I've seen worse.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

The Other Guys

_"Aim For the Bushes?"_ *Fistbumps in approval* 

9/10 Pretty funny, good satire as well


----------



## Superstars (Nov 1, 2010)

Saw 3D was good! The plot is highly underrated in this series.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

> The plot is highly underrated in this series.



Your kidding right? Jigsaw's message has become so warped that its not even the same movie to me anymore. Its illogical.

As for the film, the kills were okay but the 3D was utterly useless, don't watch this in 3D, its a scam.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 1, 2010)

What do you mean warped? You understand Jigsaw's message stays the same throughout the entire series?^


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 1, 2010)

*Paranormal Activity 2*

5/10

Pretty boring, wasn't scary but I guess I could see how it could work for some people. One thing I'll say is the movie did keep me amused near the end, but the beginning was terrible.


----------



## Skylark (Nov 1, 2010)

"Jarhead"
*8/10*

It was interesting to me because you saw what was going through a marine's mind during operation Desert Storm in Iraq and how Saddam labeled it as the _mother of all battles._


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

> What do you mean warped? You understand Jigsaw's message stays the same throughout the entire series?^



He contradicts himself in every movie after the third one.


----------



## Superstars (Nov 1, 2010)

The message is the same there is no contradictions. Ultimately people take life for granted and he shows them by facing death a person can change [live by will].


----------



## Toreno (Nov 1, 2010)

Inception

10/10

Amazing is all that can be said.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> He contradicts himself in every movie after the third one.



That doesnt surprise me though, as at his core, he is a serial killer(they often have dumb excuses for why they do what they do). He states that he hates murderers, but beyond his tests, I always wonder what he felt about causing the death of that Asian detective.


----------



## masamune1 (Nov 1, 2010)

When Jigsaw said he "despised murderers" he revealed himself to be a blatant liar. The worst part was that he was saying that to Amanda, neatly forgetting that _her_ trap required her to _gut_ somebody for a key or else her head would be snapped in half. 

The test with Adam and Dr Gordon had it that Gordon had to _murder_ Adam or Zepp- who had been _poisoned_- would kill Gordon's _wife and daughter._ The only other possible way out- and this might just be Gordon assuming too much- is for he and Adam to cut their own feet off, which as Gordon pointed out would likely cause them to bleed to death. And in the end he leaves Adam to starve to death (and no way would he have been able to get that key- it was always going down the drain). 

The odds of _nobody_ dying in that scenario were slim to nil, and lives would be ruined regardless- Zepp had to choose between becoming a kidnapper and possibly a murderer, or dying a horrrible death. Even if everything else worked out he would at the very least become a wanted felon (though in that case perhaps Jigsaw was grooming him as an apprentice?). The second film has people dying just by looking in _keyholes._ And yeah, there is Tapp's Asian parter.

No Jigsaw, you are a murderer. And a lying, hypocritical murderer at that.


----------



## Stripes (Nov 1, 2010)

Hide & Seek; 10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 1, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> so wait, you think it's worse due to it lacking childrens underwear and crotches?



Appart from other changes (the photo at the end making obvious the obvious, the more savage appearence of the vampire, etc) yeah, only in Scandinavian countries films (and french probably) you will find someone with the guts to show pre-teens genitalia.

Its only minor changes but they make the remake slightly worse thanks to the (stupid) american audience they trying to aim for or maybe trick to pay to see this as some Twilight bro film.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 1, 2010)

> The message is the same there is no contradictions. Ultimately people take life for granted and he shows them by facing death a person can change [live by will].



He's a liar, a hypocrite, he doesn't give value to peoples lives, he plays with their lives because of the inevitable end of his own life. He's a pathetic murderer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 1, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> When Jigsaw said he "despised murderers" he revealed himself to be a blatant liar. The worst part was that he was saying that to Amanda, neatly forgetting that _her_ trap required her to _gut_ somebody for a key or else her head would be snapped in half.
> 
> The test with Adam and Dr Gordon had it that Gordon had to _murder_ Adam or Zepp- who had been _poisoned_- would kill Gordon's _wife and daughter._ The only other possible way out- and this might just be Gordon assuming too much- is for he and Adam to cut their own feet off, which as Gordon pointed out would likely cause them to bleed to death. And in the end he leaves Adam to starve to death (and no way would he have been able to get that key- it was always going down the drain).
> 
> ...



The funny thing with this is how both sets of films change their tune. "Saw 3" actually reveals that Jigsaw's traps failed. The only person who had apparently succeeded at that point was Amanda, who reverted back to her old ways and GOT WORSE. 

In my eyes, as interesting as a villain as he was, the original trilogy made a bigger point that this was not a good man. He was a bad man who couldn't accept that he was dying while healthy people were wasting their lives.

But "Saw 7" reveals that his plan did work more-than-not. The 2nd half of the series tried too hard, in my eyes, to make him sympathetic. The only sympathetic aspect about him was that he wasn't as bad as Amanda or especially Hoffman.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 2, 2010)

Boogie Woogie 6/10 Would have been 5/10 if it weren't for Christopher Lee and Heather Graham's tits.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 2, 2010)

Lame halloween-evening.. Never let women choose the films, they think slashers are scary..

Friday the 13th: bad but was funny from time to time  *6/10*
Beneath: crap *3/10*
Exorcist of emily rose: crap* 4/10*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 2, 2010)

The town 7/10

Ben Affleck is surely just an average actor but as a director he's really promising. This movie is a powerful drama with good characters. Too bad he choose himself for the main role, but thankfully the supporting actors are quite good, specially Jeremy Renner, and the script is nice making a pretty recommended movie.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 2, 2010)

*The Social Network*

Interesting characters, compelling story, great dialogues. Definitely one of the best movies in 2010.

9/10


*Yes Man*

Boring.

5.3/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 2, 2010)

Is there any film that Heather Graham doesn't show her tits in?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Nov 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Is there any film that Heather Graham doesn't show her tits in?



i hope not .


----------



## edmolicious (Nov 2, 2010)

*Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure* 10/10 because it was bodaciously excellent dudes!


----------



## Rukia (Nov 2, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *The Social Network*
> 
> Interesting characters, compelling story, great dialogues. Definitely one of the best movies in 2010.
> 
> 9/10


You have good taste.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 2, 2010)

They Live-"I have come to chew bubble gum and kick ass...and I'm all out of bubble gum."
It was okay. The line is awesome though.
Rating: 5.8/10


----------



## Netorie (Nov 2, 2010)

*The Maiden Heist*- 8/10
I love Morgan Freeman's work. It was cute IMO.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> You have good taste.



I do, and so do you, Rukia. So do you.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 3, 2010)

nice to see the old boy sig back


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Nov 3, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *The Social Network*
> 
> Interesting characters, compelling story, great dialogues. Definitely one of the best movies in 2010.
> 
> 9/10




This. Saw it last weekend, thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2010)

Didnt Yasha like Visitor Q yet dislike Jigoku? Good taste my ass!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 3, 2010)

Easy A 5'5/10

I was expecting more on this ultimately conventional teen movie. Emma Stone is nice and probably has a good future in acting but while the plot starts interesting it fades away as the movie continues reaching a pretty average ending with a lame musical scene added. Not terrible but could have been better.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 3, 2010)

R.E.D. 
4/5...just an awesome movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2010)

The Untouchables: A

I love this movie so much. It screams "cinematic". Everything is so exaggerated, from the dialogue to the action to the freaking movements of the characters. But it's so stylized in that way, reminding me of Sergio Leone. Or maybe that's just because of Ennio Morricone doing the score. Speaking of which, I didn't like the main theme they play in the opening credits(its also used when Ness chases Nitti), but the music they play at the end of the courtroom scene and over the end credits was excellent. I also liked the more somber music. 

All in all, I love the movie. But I can see why some people wouldn't.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 3, 2010)

Reign of Assassins: 9/10
Fairly original story, good acting, great action scenes. The best kungfu flick I've seen in a long while.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Didnt Yasha like Visitor Q yet dislike Jigoku? Good taste my ass!



For the record, I didn't dislike Jigoku. I thought it was okay. But I do think Visitor Q is the most brilliant children's film since Home Alone. 

You're just jealous that you didn't get Rukia's approval. But seeing some of your rating history, I wouldn't blame him for not sharing your taste, Martial.




			
				MartialHorror said:
			
		

> *
> Dragonball: Evolution - 2/4
> 
> The Mummy: Tomb of the Dragon Emperor - 2.5/4
> ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 3, 2010)

lol, owned. ALthough I love Blair Witch


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 3, 2010)

> But I do think Visitor Q is the most brilliant children's film since Home Alone.



Its much more heartwarming than Home Alone though, I would put it next to ET as one of the best family movies around.

MH what is that I see next to Transformers 2? That score can't possibly be right.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Its much more heartwarming than Home Alone though, I would put it next to ET as one of the best family movies around.



What you said is absolutely true. I stand corrected. 




> MH what is that I see next to Transformers 2? That score can't possibly be right.





			
				MartialHorror said:
			
		

> ?Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen? might be the movie to destroy what little credibility I have among my three readers. It is a bad movie. It is a movie so bad that if I wrote down everything wrong with it, I?d be writing two reviews worth of material. But here is the kicker, I actually liked it.



Plus, he thinks Transformers 1 is Michael Bay's weakest movie.

MartialHorror is a sophisticated man that is beyond our capacity to understand.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2010)

Indeed I am. I didnt care much for Transformers(although I consider it better than The Island), so my expectations for T2 was nil(especially considering the reviews). But it was paced nicely and I could actually see the action.

It's a bad movie, but a wonderful popcorn flick imo. 

You shouldnt take too much notice of the ratings. Anyone who goes solely by ratings is bound to be disappointed.

Unthinkable: B+

Pretty edgy thriller with a great performance from Samuel Jackson. It also explains where Carrie-Ann Moss. Its a direct-to-DVD movie, but a really good one. Wow, Brandon Routh had a small part and......guess his career never did take off, appearing in DTDVD bit roles and bombs like Scott Pilgrim.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 4, 2010)

I agree with transformers 2, I could give a load of critisisms to that movie but I did enjoy watching it


----------



## Yasha (Nov 4, 2010)

*Robin Hood*

Decent film. Not as great as Braveheart, but better than Troy.

8.3/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 4, 2010)

> Originally Posted by MartialHorror
> 
> Dragonball: Evolution - 2/4
> 
> ...




 *grabs heart and nearly spits out blood.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 4, 2010)

Violent By Design said:


> *grabs heart and nearly spits out blood.



lol, if it's any consolation, I did lower my Mummy 3 review to a 2/4 stars after subsequent viewings.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 4, 2010)

Vertigo

Jesus what a tour de force.  I loved the cinematography and look and feel.  The plot is a bit out there and thin but this is one of those movies where honestly the plot doesn't really matter.  I'll need to view it a few more times but this was something special


----------



## Huntress (Nov 4, 2010)

Legend of the Guardians: The Owls of Ga'Hoole 

6/10

I saw it in 3d (my first 3d movie ever) and even i have to admit, the graphics are amazing. Really, its probably one of the best cgi effect movies i have ever seen.
The battle scenes are very good.
The effects and the fact that its characters are cute owls (I love owls) is why this movie gets 6.
The owls are just adorable, and its nice how they do owl things, like coughing up pellets and making owl noises etc, rather than just being ultra human like.
The plot is pretty shit lol. It doesnt really make much sense.

*Spoiler*: _e.g._ 



For instance, the metal things that they collect from owl pellets, wtf is with those? Why do they have that energy and stuff? Noone really explains it.
Also, why was there an evil owl in the first place? Its motives were not really clear, did it just want power? was it just boen evil? does it only like barn owls cause of some incident way back?



The characters are really sterotypical and any jokes made are pretty lame but it doesnt matter if ur just watching the movie for a laugh. Its not a movie to watch if ur looking for a serious story or anything really deep.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 5, 2010)

*Dr. Strangelove, Or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb*

Kubrick's brilliant satirical jab at the ridiculous cold war mentality. Unfortunately, this film remains as relevant as it was almost half a century ago.

8.7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 5, 2010)

Blade Runner 8/10

Haven't seen the film since I was a kid so I finally decided to watch the final cut after putting it off for a while. Am I the only one who thinks this film is more of a style over substance affair? Yes visually its spectacular and you can tell how much its influenced anime and manga, but characters and dialogue is mediocre. The plot is decent but its also somewhat underwhelming especially since the universe sounds incredible. 

The film is good but the half assed romance subplot was uneeded, and the action is kind of terrible. Also Harrison Ford is basically useless in this movie, he just get knocked around and survives by dumb luck. All the ingredients for a classic are there but theres no depth to any of it, other than Rutger Hauer's character.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2010)

Howl's Moving Castle

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd probably say Blade Runner is style-as-substance. But I see your point.

Due Date: B

In a way, it's alot like "The Hangover" and borrows the premise from "Planes, Trains and Automobiles". But it's still very funny, albeit longer than it needs to be.


----------



## Fraust (Nov 5, 2010)

Robin Hood: 8-ish/10

I liked it, but I wasn't really in the mood to remember some of the characters' names at the beginning and was trying to assume some things were going to happen or predict the story. These two things made it not as enjoyable for me. If I would've just taken the movie for what it was and actually paid attention to who was who and what they were trying to do and recognize faces it would've been better.

I liked the ending.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 6, 2010)

Goemon 8/10:

I admit it I am a  Kazuaki Kiriya fanboy, and this didn't disappoint. Visually fantastic, well written and very well acted, basically puts to shame most of the recent blockbusters with 150+ million budget. And yes action scenes that aren't plagued by a camera that shakes like Beyonce's ass. 

It didn't affect me as much as Casshern since we've seen this Hero vs Kingdom formula tons of times before, but still well worth a watch.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Blade Runner 8/10
> 
> Haven't seen the film since I was a kid so I finally decided to watch the final cut after putting it off for a while. Am I the only one who thinks this film is more of a style over substance affair? Yes visually its spectacular and you can tell how much its influenced anime and manga, but characters and dialogue is mediocre. The plot is decent but its also somewhat underwhelming especially since the universe sounds incredible.
> 
> The film is good but the half assed romance subplot was uneeded, and the action is kind of terrible. Also Harrison Ford is basically useless in this movie, he just get knocked around and survives by dumb luck. All the ingredients for a classic are there but theres no depth to any of it, other than Rutger Hauer's character.



it seems that way but it really does get better upon multiple viewings.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 6, 2010)

House of the Devil: B

While I'm not as enthusiastic as Vono is, I did find myself liking it. Not for everyone though and it does have some notable flaws. I think it's my next review(which will be done either Sunday or Monday)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2010)

*Boyz n the Hood*

*9/10*

One of my favorite movies to watch while growing up and I still love watching it now. It has a good soundtrack, deep story and is full of great performances. This is one of those movies I never get sick of watching.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't mess with the zohan: Stupid but hilarious * 8/10*

The Shawshank redemption: great movie, love the actors and the story. *9/10*

The bad Luitenant: Port of call New Orleans : had never heard of this film but it's awesome man, nicolase cage is excellent for this part!* 9/10*


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2010)

*Snatch*

If you liked films like Goodfellas, you'd like this one.

8.5/10


----------



## pinkdoll (Nov 6, 2010)

up!
buwahaha
so cute..9/10


----------



## Parallax (Nov 6, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *Snatch*
> 
> If you liked films like Goodfellas, you'd like this one.
> 
> 8.5/10





It's nothing like Goodfellas.

It's more like Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels.  Or any insane EXTREMELY British wacky heist film.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 6, 2010)

Parallax said:


> It's nothing like Goodfellas.
> 
> It's more like Lock Stock and 2 Smoking Barrels.  Or any insane EXTREMELY British wacky heist film.



I meant to say Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels, dunno why I ended up typing Goodfellas. =_="


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 7, 2010)

Saw 3D

7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

> it seems that way but it really does get better upon multiple viewings



Everyone keeps telling me this. I didn't hate the film, I enjoyed it but its just not as deep as it thinks it is. I know fans believe that through multiple viewings you appreciate more about how each character is trying to preserve themselves, but its not 1982 anymore, plenty of films have explored this subject matter and done it better.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Blade Runner 8/10
> 
> Haven't seen the film since I was a kid so I finally decided to watch the final cut after putting it off for a while. Am I the only one who thinks this film is more of a style over substance affair? Yes visually its spectacular and you can tell how much its influenced anime and manga, but characters and dialogue is mediocre. The plot is decent but its also somewhat underwhelming especially since the universe sounds incredible.
> 
> The film is good but the half assed romance subplot was uneeded, and the action is kind of terrible. Also Harrison Ford is basically useless in this movie, he just get knocked around and survives by dumb luck. All the ingredients for a classic are there but theres no depth to any of it, other than Rutger Hauer's character.



No...I think you pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Everyone keeps telling me this. I didn't hate the film, I enjoyed it but its just not as deep as it thinks it is. I know fans believe that through multiple viewings you appreciate more about how each character is trying to preserve themselves, but its not 1982 anymore, plenty of films have explored this subject matter and done it better.



whoa who says it's deep?  I'm probably not the best person to talk to about this movie since I pretty much despise the sci fi genre but I love this film for the aesthetic.  And the final 20 minutes.


----------



## runsakurarun (Nov 7, 2010)

Social Network 7/10 

I came in with great expectations due to all the positive reviews. But I couldn't get past the lead actor's wooden facial expression. He made it even harder to sympathize with his character.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

> whoa who says it's deep? I'm probably not the best person to talk to about this movie since I pretty much despise the sci fi genre but I love this film for the aesthetic. And the final 20 minutes.



Yeah its not really that deep, I agree with you about the rest.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 7, 2010)

The box: wtf? This is seriously one of the worst movies I have ever seen.. What a ridiculous story and the acting was awfull.. Damn cameron diaz is one of the worst out there.. *1/10*


----------



## Netorie (Nov 7, 2010)

Killers

7/10

It had its moments, but it was nothing special. Good for a few laughs.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2010)

Ikiru: A

A devastating drama by Akira Kurosawa. Great direction, great script(kind of reminded me of Rashomon) and great acting(Takashi Shimura owns), it's excellent. Like Ebert said, the movie will make you want to be a better person.

My problems? Well, it's a bit long(part of the films age; movies were like that back then) and I actually wish the last 2 minutes weren't there. But amazing film and those who like Japanese cinema(if they can stomach old, 1950's films) must check it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 7, 2010)

Who can't stomach films for the 50s? If you have any love for the cinema you have to watch Kurosawa's work.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 7, 2010)

Many people do, sadly. Honestly, I'd rather watch a bad movie from 2010 instead of 1951. But as long as the movie is good, I dont care when it was made.


----------



## Aries (Nov 7, 2010)

Pulp Fiction 9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Nov 7, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> MH what is that I see next to Transformers 2? That score can't possibly be right.




Are you watching The Walking Dead on AMC, Martial?  Or do you have plans to?


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Who can't stomach films for the 50s? If you have any love for the cinema you have to watch Kurosawa's work.



Definitely, he's made so many masterpieces.  Ikiru being at the top


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2010)

I haven't seen any Kurosawa's films. Not even Seven Samurai. :S

Has anyone seen Kitano Takeshi's Blood and Bones?


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Are you watching The Walking Dead on AMC, Martial?  Or do you have plans to?



Nope, I dont watch much TV.

As for Kurosawa, I'd say Rashomon is his best.

Whoa, Yasha, are you serious? Dont you like Japanese cinema? AND YOU CRITICIZED MY TASTES WITHOUT WATCHING KUROSAWA?!

I've seen.......maybe 10 Kurosawa movies? Not sure. The only one I didnt care for was Sanshiro Sugata 2.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> AND YOU CRITICIZED MY TASTES WITHOUT WATCHING KUROSAWA?!



Martial trying desperately to get even, but I fail to see the logic behind his argument. What does Kurosawa has anything to do with my despise for your Transformers 2 wanking?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 8, 2010)

Los ojos de Julia 7/10

Yet another nice spanish horror/thriller. This by the same producers of El orfanato and the same actress, Belén Rueda, who shows again a pretty nice acting. The directing is also very compelling, knowing how to pace it. Cinematography is also a plus here, splendid work. It doesnt reach the heights of El ofanato, The others and some of the best spanish productions but still is a very recommended watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

For a Few Dollars More - 8/10

Not bad, I guess.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Martial trying desperately to get even, but I fail to see the logic behind his argument. What does Kurosawa has anything to do with my despise for your Transformers 2 wanking?



I think what he's trying to say is you can't be a fan of Japanese cinema without watching a Kurosawa film.  Or something like that.

Point is you're really missing out.  Like a lot.  No joke.  In fact, stop what you're doing and watch a Kurosawa film.


----------



## narutorockers (Nov 8, 2010)

Law abiding citizen 5/5


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

The Other Guys 6/10:

Starts out really good, the latter half of the film is silly and awkward. Will Ferrel is pretty good here though.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 8, 2010)

The Host

8 / 10.

Pretty funny scenes but the ending kina "Meh" for me.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Nov 8, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> The box: wtf? This is seriously one of the worst movies I have ever seen.. What a ridiculous story and the acting was awfull.. Damn cameron diaz is one of the worst out there.. *1/10*



Agreed, even thought it was 5am and it was the 4th movie on the horror (I know, lol) festival so I was pretty much half-asleep, this movie totally blew. I gave it 2/10, but should lean towards 1/10 too. It's shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Martial trying desperately to get even, but I fail to see the logic behind his argument. What does Kurosawa has anything to do with my despise for your Transformers 2 wanking?



At least I've watched(and liked) Kurosawa films. I balance my love of bad movies with my love of great movies.

Just so I get it off my chest, here is how I'd rank the Kurosawa movies I've seen.

1) Rashomon
2) Ikiru
3) Throne of Blood
4) Stray Dog
5) Ran
6) Yojimbo
7) Sanshiro Sugata
8) Sanjiro
9) Hidden Fortress
10) Kagemusha
11) Dreams
12) Sanshiro Sugata part 2

Dreams and up are 3+/4 star movies and Sugata 2= 2/4. I've reviewed some of them.

Anyway,

The Great Escape: B-

Would be a B except the TV kept glitching. They don't make movies like these anymore.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 8, 2010)

The Box is one of the most ridiculously incoherent films of all time.

Mark me down for a 1/10 as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 8, 2010)

I was gonna watch The Box once, till I saw the reviews that made the trip to the toilet sound more entertaining.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Inglorious Basterds 6 out of 10...way overrated and the Cristopher Waltz - German Nazi chara got fooled way too easily in the end.  Parts 1,2,4 were good but the dialogues were non existent.

Social Network 8/10.... A nice watch but nowhere near a masterpiece.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 8, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> At least I've watched(and liked) Kurosawa films. I balance my love of bad movies with my love of great movies.
> 
> Just so I get it off my chest, here is how I'd rank the Kurosawa movies I've seen.
> 
> ...



No Seven Samurai?!?  It's not his best but it's certainly his most well known.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 8, 2010)

Shit, forgot about that. I have seen it and intended to make a point that its been so long I dont really remember how much I loved it, so didnt list it.

I think I've seen Red Beard too, but dont remember what I felt.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 8, 2010)

Yasha said:


> *I haven't seen any Kurosawa's films*. Not even Seven Samurai. :S
> 
> Has anyone seen Kitano Takeshi's Blood and Bones?



Remedy that.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 8, 2010)

Parallax said:


> I think what he's trying to say is you can't be a fan of Japanese cinema without watching a Kurosawa film.  Or something like that.
> 
> Point is you're really missing out.  Like a lot.  No joke.  In fact, stop what you're doing and watch a Kurosawa film.





erictheking said:


> Remedy that.



Will do as soon as I can. 




MartialHorror said:


> At least I've watched(and liked) Kurosawa films. I balance my love of bad movies with my love of great movies.
> 
> Just so I get it off my chest, here is how I'd rank the Kurosawa movies I've seen.
> 
> ...




I will go for Rashomon first then.


----------



## tashtin (Nov 8, 2010)

I saw "Due Date" today.

It was very enjoyable. Not close to being as funny as the hangover (few of the jokes seemed forced) but Downey jr was hilarious throughout the film, it would have been a very poor film without him.

The scene with Downey jr and the kid was a genuine lol moment. All in all I would give the film a respectable 7/10


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 9, 2010)

The Pursuit of Happyness. 9/10
So beautiful, I never get tired of watching it.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 9, 2010)

Piranha 3D:

I won't bother rating it since its pointless but I did enjoy it in all its silly glory. And this is probably the best use of 3D we've seen, much better than Avatar.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 9, 2010)

*Scott Pilgrim vs. The World
*

Finished it in 3 sittings. Fell asleep the first two times. Its action was flashy but the story just wasn't interesting enough to keep me awake. Scott and Ramona were meh. The chinese girl easily stole the spotlight. 

6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Nov 10, 2010)

*Antichrist:*

Like umm...yeah. Beautiful opening...and the drill...and the handj-and the sciss-... oh jeeze. Oh jeeze.


----------



## Eisenheim (Nov 10, 2010)

The Hangover

 8 / 10


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

Anti-christ is a gem aint' it


----------



## Netorie (Nov 10, 2010)

1408

7/10
That movie really screwed around with my brain. But it was alright I thought.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyone here planning to watch Skyline? Any thoughts? It looks interesting but the acting/dialogue in the trailer seem a little tv movie-ish for me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 10, 2010)

I will watch it. I agree though. The teaser trailer looked awesome, but subsequent trailers worry me. 

At times, Im reminded of District 9 and its uneven marketing(turning it into more of an actionfest). The first trailer looked like it would be a scifi-horror, the 2nd made it look like a scifi-action-horror, and some of the TV spots make it kind of look like a comedy. 

I dont trust movies with that kind of marketing.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 10, 2010)

I will probably see Unstoppable this weekend.  Good director.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 11, 2010)

Giallo: D+

A weak Argento film, mainly frustrating in that you see signs of a good movie being overcome by the bad.

Deadnaught: B

Cool kung fu film(directed by Sammo Hung and starring Yuen Baio) that has a fairly intense chase sequence that occasionally dipped into horror territory. 

I'll review both.


----------



## Suzie (Nov 11, 2010)

*3:10 to Yuma* - 9/10

I thought it was pretty good. It kept me watching right to the end even though it kind of broke my heart when it got there.


----------



## Phunin (Nov 11, 2010)

Inception - 9001/10. 

That movie was nothing short of amazing and the suspense was expertly placed.


----------



## g_core18 (Nov 11, 2010)

Gladiator 9/10.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Nov 11, 2010)

* Sukiyaki Western Django* - 6/10. And that's probably just being generous because of the lovely visuals and cool action sequences. Mostly it was a mess that had a dull revenge plot mixed with some other material which hardly made sense. And the broken English, argh.


----------



## CBACS (Nov 11, 2010)

Dolemite 

It oozes so much awesomeness, giving it any rating would be insulting to it's glory.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2010)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> * Sukiyaki Western Django* - 6/10. And that's probably just being generous because of the lovely visuals and cool action sequences. Mostly it was a mess that had a dull revenge plot mixed with some other material which hardly made sense. And the broken English, argh.



Agreed. I especially hated the broken english. FILM IT IN JAPANESE DAMMIT! That hurt "Imprint"(same director) too.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 12, 2010)

Due date 7/10

Funny film, maybe just a step ahead of The hangover but nice anyways. The two actors are perfect for this kind of film and the director really knows how to move the strings in all the chaos that you see. There are a couple scenes of genuine hilarity and some minor details that put that movie appart from your average stupid american comedy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 12, 2010)

Skyline: C

It's fun and definately worth a rental at least. But it rips off similar movies(War of the Worlds and ESPECIALLY District 9; seriously, that movie just came out ONE YEAR AGO). Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 12, 2010)

Unstoppable - 8.5/10.   A lot of absurd moments in this film; I realize that.  But I was thoroughly entertained.  This movie delivered what I expected and I couldn't be more delighted.  Scott is the perfect director for a movie like this and did very well here.

None of the actors really stood out (Rosario Dawson might have been the best in fact), but that's not a knock.

I felt like I got a real primer on train operations.

Recommendation!


----------



## Eltonious (Nov 13, 2010)

City of God 
*10*/10


----------



## Koi (Nov 13, 2010)

How to Train Your Dragon: A-.  A fantastic film, and probably Dreamworks' best, it's not without its problems.  They're completely minor, though, in the grand scheme of the film.  Thoroughly enjoyable, although I will say that from a visual standpoint the fact that Toothless was designed by Chris Sanders and bears a completely different visual style than the rest of the dragons is kind of jarring.  That being said, Toothless is the only dragon whose design I truly enjoy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2010)

Cirque du Freak: The Vampires Assistant: C+

Ugh, it needed a slightly better script for it to be good, but I do like plenty of aspects of it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 13, 2010)

The other guys 5/10

Average buddy movie. It starts quite funny so I had my hopes on this to be something more but that doesnt last too much. As the film progresses it starts to lose that comicity and focus on the cop plot which is weak and uninteresting. Mark Whalberg is not a comedian and Im not a huge fan of Will Ferrel. Although they manage to do some funny stuff at the beginning they are stuck within the walls of an average cop movie.


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 13, 2010)

_The Great Happiness Space_ 9/10

It was rather heart-wrenching and interesting to get an inside look of the host business industry. And it was pretty well made for a self-produced documentary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 13, 2010)

Grown Ups: B-

Holy crap, I've never seen a movie that is so......relaxed in the conflict department. It's just about a bunch of people having fun, and you know what? I found it to be a relaxing experience.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2010)

Paperheart - 6/10
I think if I was only watching it without doing anything else at the time, it would have been a lot more boring. I recognized the main actress as a side character in knocked up.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 14, 2010)

Léon: Awesome film, Jean Reno is perfect for this role. *8/10*

Crouching tiger, hidden dragon: good movie but I've seen better in that genre *7/10*

Gran Torino: Man what a masterpiece, clint eastwood rocks *9/10*


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 14, 2010)

Fair game 6/10

Interesting movie with a solid cast (Watts and Penn are undoubtfully great actors) with a competent realisation but lacking in the originality department. Again a story about weapons of mass destruction, political lies, etc. We already know this and there are better films about it like Green zone (which is more action focused but anyways). The pacing can be a bit monotonous at times but i didnt care so much about it. The problem was already know stuff.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Fair game 6/10
> 
> Interesting movie with a solid cast (Watts and Penn are undoubtfully great actors) with a competent realisation but lacking in the originality department. Again a story about weapons of mass destruction, political lies, etc. We already know this and there are better films about it like Green zone (which is more action focused but anyways). The pacing can be a bit monotonous at times but i didnt care so much about it. The problem was already know stuff.



Lacking in originality? You know it's based on real people and real events, right? I don't think you can criticize the originality of a movie that's based on true events. This was a huge story in the US from 2003 to about 2007(when the Libby trial took place).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 14, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Lacking in originality? You know it's based on real people and real events, right? I don't think you can criticize the originality of a movie that's based on true events. This was a huge story in the US from 2003 to about 2007(when the Libby trial took place).



lol, theres even real footage of the woman at the end, of course I know its a real story.

The true events doesnt stop a movie from being unoriginal in style, realisation, thesis, pacing, message, which is what this movie lacks as I said. this same year you have Green zone (although as I also say its more action focused) that basically tells the same story about goverment lies, mass destruction shit, etc but in a more enjoyable way even when both use that friggin shaking hand camera and some similar plot devices.

Dont confuse terms. Most of those horrible tv drama movies are based on real events and they are the most unoriginal, average filmaking shit you can find.


----------



## Narcissus (Nov 14, 2010)

For Colored Girls: 8.5/10

Good movie, but still flawed. It gets tiring to see men portrayed as the root of all evil again and again. The best things about the movie were the acting and dialogue. The issues dealt with were pretty clich?, but they managed to make them entertaining. Still, a good and touching movie overall, even if depressing.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> lol, theres even real footage of the woman at the end, of course I know its a real story.
> 
> The true events doesnt stop a movie from being unoriginal in style, realisation, thesis, pacing, message, which is what this movie lacks as I said. this same year you have Green zone (although as I also say its more action focused) that basically tells the same story about goverment lies, mass destruction shit, etc but in a more enjoyable way even when both use that friggin shaking hand camera and some similar plot devices.
> 
> Dont confuse terms. Most of those horrible tv drama movies are based on real events and they are the most unoriginal, average filmaking shit you can find.



Well I guess if you want to say real life is unoriginal, then that's your right. That's kind of what it sounds like when you say it's unoriginal. Green Zone focuses on different people and different events which may be more interesting to you. Some real life events are just more interesting than others. No one is making up a story here. Would you have liked the director to add more scenes which are completely made up just to make the story(which is going to be linked to the thesis and message) more original? I'd rather the story be as close to real events as possible, even if it means the plot isn't as exciting.

Would you have liked the real people to have said different things to make the message more interesting. They probably didn't think their story was going to be turned into a movie at the time. Joe Wilson's fight to clear his name and his wife's name is all about truth. Anytime anyone fights to clear their name it's going to be about truth, so yeah that is unoriginal if that's what you're talking about.

Based on what you're saying is unoriginal, you can say that for probably every movie that comes out every year excluding maybe handful. 

What, in your opinion, would have made the movie more original in realization? Are you just referring to how it's filmed? Would you have liked a more gritty look for some of the scenes? I thought the scenes were pretty realistic during the parts of the film that took place not in the US.

Sorry for the long write-up. I'm just really interested in your opinion about this. Oh and here is my rating.

Fair Game - 8/10
Sean Penn and Naomi Watts were both really good as usual.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 14, 2010)

Unstoppable: B+

I liked it a lot. It was an intense, non-stop thriller with solid actors/characters. Sure, it's fairly straight forward, but its still gripping.

Rising Sun: B


----------



## Nakor (Nov 14, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Rising Sun: B



I love Rising Sun. I've seen it probably 10 times. the ending is a little weak though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2010)

It kind of runs out of steam. But yeah, it was an engaging movie. Wesley Snipes is one of the few action stars who is a good actor(although granted, at this point he wasnt really an action star).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 15, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Well I guess if you want to say real life is unoriginal, then that's your right. That's kind of what it sounds like when you say it's unoriginal. Green Zone focuses on different people and different events which may be more interesting to you. Some real life events are just more interesting than others. No one is making up a story here. Would you have liked the director to add more scenes which are completely made up just to make the story(which is going to be linked to the thesis and message) more original? I'd rather the story be as close to real events as possible, even if it means the plot isn't as exciting.
> 
> Would you have liked the real people to have said different things to make the message more interesting. They probably didn't think their story was going to be turned into a movie at the time. Joe Wilson's fight to clear his name and his wife's name is all about truth. Anytime anyone fights to clear their name it's going to be about truth, so yeah that is unoriginal if that's what you're talking about.
> 
> ...



Well, I dont really know if I would be able to say what I want. English is not my mother language but I will try.

Let's try this.

If I resume you this: the main character has knowledge that massive destruction weapons in Irak doesnt exist. Since this is not appropiate for the high spheres they try to stop and put into trouble the main character who just want to show the truth about the stuff that is happening.

Which movie am I talking about?? Green zone or Fair game?? Can you tell?? The specifics are different but the core is exactly the same.

I dont want Fair game (which by the way I dont disliked it, a 6 is a fair note) to add invented secuences or whatever but the point is that someone almost a year before wrote and filmed basically the same story and it wasnt based on real true events.

My point is that true events=/=originality. Technically anything is not original anymore since you can find basically all modern plots and generes even in mute films but I understand originality when the filmmakers put their own view of the world. A movie about the WWII (from which there are gazillions) can be pretty original if the view is new and powerful. I thought Fair game was just a decent but a bit GENERIC thriller, with an INTERESTING plot and two great actors but also lacking sometimes in the pacing (not the biggest concern anyways).

But yes, I think the main problem, specially in the american cinema is the lack of originality or the lack of new ideas if you want. Remakes, 25th part of a saga or the same structure over and over again. Even if those are good its still something to worry about.

Btw, The social network is an example of true events filmed with originality.

If you want the discussion will be more appropiate as to when a director is an artist with an own view of the world or just a "maker" that knows how to put images together to tell a story.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> It kind of runs out of steam. But yeah, it was an engaging movie. Wesley Snipes is one of the few action stars who is a good actor(although granted, at this point he wasnt really an action star).



What movies are you thinking of whenever you say he is a good actor? I honestly can't recall any specific ones. He does do a decent job in this.



Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Well, I dont really know if I would be able to say what I want. English is not my mother language but I will try.
> 
> Let's try this.
> 
> ...



I agree that both Green Zone and Fair Game could sound the same if you aren't very specific. So basically you want Fair Game and Green Zone to be made further apart than they were? Like say if there was a 5 year gap between when the movies were made?

I'm with you on the whole re-make issue. But there is a difference between something being re-made and your issue of Fair Game. It's not a re-make of Green Zone. While they are both based on the WMDs and Iraq War, they tackle it from different angles. Maybe those angles weren't as pronounced for you. They are both based on true events that focus on the same issue, so it's not like the director of Fair Game just watched Green Zone and copied the formula. They are both based off of separate books. 

I do agree that the pacing of the movie could have been better.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 15, 2010)

Nakor said:


> What movies are you thinking of whenever you say he is a good actor? I honestly can't recall any specific ones. He does do a decent job in this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I compared those two movies cause the coincidence of the same year and message but my complain on the "originality" of fair game is more based on the way of filmaking in an era. Fair game could have been about the discovering of a new recipe of french omelette and I will had say the same.

The style of Fair game is competent, decent and interesting but i already have seen it a ton of times in last 10 years or so. Since the islamic terrorists are the enemies of the civilised world there are a gazillion movies about it. Shaky hand camera, blue-ish cinematography, good spirited muslims to diferentiate the "good" from the "bad". The specifics change a bit but its the same movie again and again on its core. Sometimes they do it better, some times they do it worse. Fair game for me was well, just fair lol. Same happened when the bad where the russian, in the WWII with nazis and japanese, etc.

Another example. Let me resume you this movie. Man and woman who cant stand each other must spend their time together due to reason X. As the time passes they start to fall in love with each other but something unexpected happens and they break just to, in the very final moment one of them (usually the man) declares hes been in love all the time and both get together again and forever.

Which movie am I talking about?? Only in 2010 and that Ive seen, it could be 5 or 6 movies with pretty different specific content but look at the structure. I bet theres more than 25 movies like that every year in the USA.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2010)

Dog Day Afternoon

I really liked this a lot, it was wacky and funny but also had genuine compassion and you grew to care for the characters throughout the movie. Great performances by Pacino and Cazale

Dial M for Murder

Fun Hitchcock thriller, not as intense or as exciting as some of his other films but still really enjoyable. The Chief Inspector was my favorite character.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 15, 2010)

Nakor said:


> What movies are you thinking of whenever you say he is a good actor? I honestly can't recall any specific ones. He does do a decent job in this.



White men Cant Jump, new Jack City, Money Train, Jungle Fever........


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2010)

lol Money Train


----------



## Nakor (Nov 15, 2010)

@Spanish Hoffkage - I don't disagree with you there. You are a tough critic then, as you must consistently take off points from your rating for almost every movie that comes out since very view are truly original. 



MartialHorror said:


> White men Cant Jump, new Jack City, Money Train, Jungle Fever........





Parallax said:


> lol Money Train



Money Train? Really? It's clearly been awhile since I've seen that movie. the only thing I remember about it is Jennifer Lopez being hot. 

I did like him in Major League. Murder at 1600 is a guilty pleasure of mine


Margot at the Wedding - 4/10
What a fucking waste of my time. I knew it 30 minutes into the movie that it was going to be shit throughout the rest of it but I kept watching. I got it from Netflix and it was sitting on my table for 2 weeks, so I made myself watch the whole thing. It was just so pointless to me. It didn't feel like there was any real character development. What I mean is no character actually developed as a person, they may have started to, but by the end, it seemed everyone just stayed the same. Since all the adult characters are assholes, there wasn't anyone for me to get attached too.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 15, 2010)

I would not call Money Train a good movie in the traditional sense.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 16, 2010)

lol, I was confusing that with another movie. My bad. I dont think I've seen that one.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 16, 2010)

Nakor said:


> @Spanish Hoffkage - I don't disagree with you there. You are a tough critic then, as you must consistently take off points from your rating for almost every movie that comes out since very view are truly original.



If you follow my ratings you will find that I give 8 or superior notes to just 5 or 6 movies a year.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 16, 2010)

Stir of Echoes 4/10:

Starts out quite well but overall predictable, dull and boring.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 16, 2010)

Wal-Mart: The High Cost of Low Price - 7/10
Came out like 5 years ago but probably still very relevant. I liked how they presented their case.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 17, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the world 7/10

At first this movie just blew me away. The mix of comic books, video-games, pop culture, etc was very refreshing, funny and exciting. Michael Cera is the perfect actor for this kind of role also. The only thing that stops me for giving it a better score is that the novelty of the movie fades away a bit too soon. Once the first ex-boyfriend appears the rest of the movie doesnt change too much and just keeps the pacing of fighting one after another. Anyways, I bet anyone on this forum will like this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Money Train was terrible.

Martial strikes again.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2010)

This is england: sad and strong film, *8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Money Train was terrible.
> 
> Martial strikes again.



I said I hadnt seen it and confused it with something else.

Wrongfully Accused: D+

It has some amusing moments for a Leslie Neilson parody. The best scene was

"Your dog was a very confused expression on his face"
"That's because you're staring at his butt"
"Oh, well in that case, he won't appreciate the treat I gave him".

I also like when he reveals to the villain that he knows what the villains plan is and says "Signal yes by shooting yourself in the head 3 times" and the other villain has to respond with: "Don't, it's a trap".


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I said I hadnt seen it and confused it with something else.
> 
> Wrongfully Accused: D+
> 
> ...


I like the Usual Suspects spoof.

He said he had a meeting at mensroom.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2010)

Five Easy Pieces

I loved this film a lot, Jack Nicholson in a quiet role but it was immensely powerful.  Easily one of his finest performances, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World.

A really good and faithful adaptation of the comic. The fights were always entertaining and I really liked all the gaming and pop culture references. Editing and casting were top notch.

9.5/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I said I hadnt seen it and confused it with something else.
> 
> Wrongfully Accused: D+
> 
> ...



That movie is hilarious , deserves more credit,


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Wrongfully Accused should be judged against other films in it's genre.  It's way better than any of those recent spoof movies.  Disaster Movie.  Date Movie.  Meet the Spartans.  Etc.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

Leslie Neilson was good in the film but otherwise its awful. Even genre wise it might be better than a turd like Date movie etc, but when you compare it to the likes of Naked Gun it really is bad.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Well I didn't compare it to Naked Gun.  I didn't even compare it to any of the Scary movies.  Because I know it comes up short against the likes of them.

But we have had a slew of really awful spoof movies during the last 5 years.  Martial has seen all of those; so I feel like giving it a C would be more reasonable.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 17, 2010)

Well movies like that are supposed to be no-brainers. If a movie of that kind can make me laugh whole the time like Wrongfully accused did, then for me it's a good movie in that genre. And indeed, compared to all that crap they make these days it's brilliant !


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

Actually you're right, didn't MH give one of those awful Disater movies a decent score?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 17, 2010)

Probably.  He said Money Train was good a page ago.

And he gave 3 stars to Transformers 2 .


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 17, 2010)

I can barely remember Money Train but it was made 10 years too late to be any good.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 17, 2010)

To be fair he did say he screwed up and mixed Money Train with something else


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 17, 2010)

Ugh, you people!

I think Wrongfully Accused is more in the line of the Mel Brooks spoofs(at least his lesser ones). It's not a good movie, maybe not even a good comedy, but at least it IS A MOVIE WITH EFFORT BEHIND THE JOKES.

As for the spoof movies. I remember enjoying Date Movie somewhat(although at the same time, I only remember a few instances.......so thats probably a bad thing). "Meet the Spartans" is my guiltiest guilty pleasure of all time, and "Vampires Suck" isn't awful...not really good either, but like Wrongfully Accused, it's a movie.

Disaster Movie is the worst piece of shit I've ever seen.......KILL IT! KILL IT NOW! But for the record, my taste in comedy........is less than questionable. I cant argue with it.

The Blind Side: A-

Very heartwarming film, even if it is a bit predictable and slow.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2010)

Its okay MH we still love you.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 18, 2010)

Hudson Hawk - 7/10

So I saw Hudson Hawk yesterday. Apparently its not only one of the worst comedy movies of all time, but one of the worst movies in general of all time; but I thought it was actually pretty decent.

Was it over the top cartoony? Did the film feel like it couldnt pick between being straight up action comedy or a cartoon slapstick? Did the villains try to hard to be funny? YES. But I think thats why I liked it, that and Bruce Willis being Bruce Willis.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 18, 2010)

Mean Streets

It's fucking Mean Streets what else can be said about it.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2010)

Parallax said:


> Mean Streets
> 
> It's fucking Mean Streets what else can be said about it.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izcZPwhPXUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judecious (Nov 18, 2010)

Unstoppable

9/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 19, 2010)

Die Hard 2 - 9.5/10  

Better villains and plot than the first but for some reason I still like the first better.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 19, 2010)

lol, you guys. Leave MH alone. 


*My Sister, My Love*

A non-explicit i*c*st film about two fraternal twins who fall in love with each other. 

Slow pace, mediocre acting. 

6/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2010)

Skyline or whatever it's called - 2/10.
Waste of money and time.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 19, 2010)

Valhalla Rising (2009)

don't watch, awful movie.

Underworld 3 - Rise of the Lycans

I downloaded it to see how the series advanced after the 2nd movie.. good to see they are loyal to story  will be waiting for the 4th.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows: A-

Probably the best of the HP movies, even with its flaws(slow pacing, a pointless scene of sexuality......seriously, isn't this supposed to be a kids franchise?)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 19, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Part I 8/10

I think its the best film in the series. The production values are as always just impressive. I even think the acting was slightly improved over the past. The only but I can think of is from its own inconclusive nature. Part I of an already part of no less than 7 movies. Thats too much for the casual audiences or non fans to follow but they mention the important references in a natural way so people dont get lost in the middle of it. Theres no point in recommend it though since everyone and their grandma are going to watch this. 

edit: MH, lol, Harry entered in Hueco Mundo or wut??


----------



## Reiden (Nov 19, 2010)

Inception : 9 / 10

If you like the previous Nolan's project, you will love this one. Must see if you are a fan of the Genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 19, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Part I 8/10
> 
> I think its the best film in the series. The production values are as always just impressive. I even think the acting was slightly improved over the past. The only but I can think of is from its own inconclusive nature. Part I of an already part of no less than 7 movies. Thats too much for the casual audiences or non fans to follow but they mention the important references in a natural way so people dont get lost in the middle of it. Theres no point in recommend it though since everyone and their grandma are going to watch this.
> 
> edit: MH, lol, Harry entered in Hueco Mundo or wut??



lol, didnt think about that.

Double Identity: C+

Not a bad DTV thriller starring Val Kilmer. Not really good though.......reminded me of North By Northwest.


----------



## Vanity (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1

9/10

I think it was pretty true to the book(from what I recall). They included enough and it felt dark, which was good.

The second part will be better though I think just because of what happens in it.

Draco was hot.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1

I'm not a HP fan but I do find the movies entertaining. My favorite thing about it is that the main character often gets punk'd by the bad guys he can't really do anything about it.  This film was full of that like the previous three. 

The false manifestation of Ron's fears was really freaky. 

7/10


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows: A-
> 
> Probably the best of the HP movies, even with its flaws(slow pacing, *a pointless scene of sexuality*......seriously, isn't this supposed to be a kids franchise?)



If you read the books there's a bit of this in the seventh book, not so much as the films but it's there.  Which makes sense since they're 17 and full of raging hormones


----------



## Reksveks (Nov 20, 2010)

Metropolis by Fritz Lang, 
simply quite awesome and you see why it is a classic easily a 9/10 for me


----------



## Scholzee (Nov 20, 2010)

Fight Club 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2010)

Parallax said:


> If you read the books there's a bit of this in the seventh book, not so much as the films but it's there.  Which makes sense since they're 17 and full of raging hormones



That doesnt stop it from being pointless. In the book, it leaves more to the imagination. In the movie, it's just a bit too explicit for a movie thats geared towards younger folks.


----------



## SageMaster (Nov 20, 2010)

The last HP movies aren't really directed at younger kids...


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That doesnt stop it from being pointless. In the book, it leaves more to the imagination. In the movie, it's just a bit too explicit for a movie thats geared towards younger folks.



Topless Emma Watson and younger folks seems like a win-win combo to me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 20, 2010)

Shrek 4 - 8/10

Had no intrest in seeing this but finally got around to it. I hate the plot, that Shrek signs a deal with Rumpelstiltskin to go back to being a feared Ogre for a day. Come on, cant we get some consistent character development???? The plot seems like an hour special or something, it shouldnt be a movie. ANYWAYS that being said after I got over the plot, the actual story was surprisingly pretty good. About how the world has changed and stuff...

This might be the second best Shrek movie IMO. None of them touch the first though.


----------



## Kαrin (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows (Part 1)

9/10

I thought it was awesome, way more better than last movies. The fact some things were left out annoyed me a bit, but otherwise, it was very good.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Nov 20, 2010)

The Next Three Days: 8/10

A prison escape pulled off by an english lit teacher at a community college. The awesome thing about this movie is that its not an ex-CIA agent or w/e, he's just a suburban everybody. The casting was done pretty well, except for Elizabeth Banks who would do better for herself to go back to doing things like zack and miri do a porno.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That doesnt stop it from being pointless. In the book, it leaves more to the imagination. In the movie, it's just a bit too explicit for a movie thats geared towards younger folks.



it's a PG-13 film, so I mean it's kinda expected


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1

9/10

finally a harry potter movie that has the feeling of the book, and thats a huge archievement , also, im saving 10/10 for the part 2 okas? the fact that i feel like i was watching a movie on tv and somebody just changed channel makes me angry, but it was amazing, watched it twice friday xD...and i wanna watch again and again, lets see if i break my Chamber of secrets record (7 times in theaters)


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows: A-
> 
> Probably the best of the HP movies, even with its flaws(slow pacing, a pointless scene of sexuality......seriously, isn't this supposed to be a kids franchise?)



It starts out as a kid's franchise but evolves from there(they are 17 in this movie). It's evident in the books as well. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not pointless at all, its a culmination of Ron's fear that Hermione will choose Harry instead of him. It makes sense that the scene was done in a more mature way because they are 17. 




When watching the movie did you still think it was a kid's movie based on other scenes in it? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The first scene where someone is hanging in the air, essentially being tortured, and then killed still let you think it was a kid's movie?


 That scene told me right away that this was a much darker and mature movie(even if I wouldn't have read the books).



MartialHorror said:


> That doesnt stop it from being pointless. In the book, it leaves more to the imagination. In the movie, it's just a bit too explicit for a movie thats geared towards younger folks.



Where do you get that this movie is geared specifically to kids? Just based on the fact that most of the others were so this one must be as well? The trailers and commercials and interviews about it all made it clear that it was going to be a much darker film. 

That's like the people complaining that Watchmen was geared towards kids just because it's a movie about superheros. 

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - 10/10
I thought the movie was done almost perfectly. My original rating was going to be a 9 but since I'm such a fanboy I gave it a 10. I can't remember what scenes they left out of it right now, but I know they added the dancing scene, which was a good scene. I also enjoyed the pacing very much. 

I really want to see the part 2 right now. I may read the book again just to get my fix.


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 20, 2010)

/\ im thinking about reading the book again too, and i already re-read it this year xD, fuck the problem is that i have too much work to do


----------



## Parallax (Nov 20, 2010)

Nakor hit the nail on the head.  I mean Ron's biggest fear is being the one who is not chosen by the girl he loves, he's 17 and he thinks his best friend is gonna steal her away.  How does that NOT scream some sort of sexual frustration?


----------



## Hαnnαh (Nov 20, 2010)

The Social Network- .5/10 It personally bored me to no end. The only thing that redeemed it was the lesbian kiss- too bad they got that over with at the beginning.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 20, 2010)

> The Social Network- .5/10 It personally bored me to no end. The only thing that redeemed it was the lesbian kiss- too bad they got that over with at the beginning.



Best review I've ever read.

Go back to watching porn.


----------



## SatoshiHyuga (Nov 20, 2010)

Deathly Hallows

9/10

Didn't like some of the changes they made, but it was still great.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Nov 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> That doesnt stop it from being pointless. In the book, it leaves more to the imagination. In the movie, it's just a bit too explicit for a movie thats geared towards younger folks.



It was never really geared towards 'younger folks' (I assume you mean kids under 10 with this). I remember various children starting to cry in the Philosopher's Stone when Headless Nick pops off his head during dinner.

After that the films got more darker and darker in every other aspect as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2010)

Nakor said:


> It starts out as a kid's franchise but evolves from there(they are 17 in this movie). It's evident in the books as well.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



-I'm aware, but while this works for books, it's more dangerous to play with for movies(as I said, books leave to the imagination. Movies almost have to be explicit). I understand the scene, I just didn't like the execution. It ended up being almost sleazy, imo.


> When watching the movie did you still think it was a kid's movie based on other scenes in it?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I'm aware, I'm just bothered at how far they went with it. It actually should be noted that I appreciate how edgy they have become, as an adult. However, the biggest core audience here are kids. So I personally feel JK Rowling became self indulgent. 



> Where do you get that this movie is geared specifically to kids? Just based on the fact that most of the others were so this one must be as well? The trailers and commercials and interviews about it all made it clear that it was going to be a much darker film.



YES! BECAUSE THE FIRST ONES WERE! It IS a sequel, after all. Im surprised you would even try to justify that one. What if Cars 2 had blood, death and sex? That would be too dark for children!

Hell, Toy Story 3 was criticized by some people for being too dark(I havent seen it yet). Yet as far I can tell, even that is mostly implied with its darker themes.





> That's like the people complaining that Watchmen was geared towards kids just because it's a movie about superheros.



Horrible, horrible, HORRIBLE comparison. The whole point of Watchmen was turning a genre that was considered childish and campy into something gritty and realistic. It's not a sequel. It has no need to appeal to younger audiences. Harry Potter is a SEQUEL in a franchise made for kids. 


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - 10/10
> I thought the movie was done almost perfectly. My original rating was going to be a 9 but since I'm such a fanboy I gave it a 10. I can't remember what scenes they left out of it right now, but I know they added the dancing scene, which was a good scene. I also enjoyed the pacing very much.



I keep thinking there was a scene like that in the book. If not, then Im more annoyed as I found that scene to be padding(the actors nail it though). It also is a bit misleading, suggesting the possibility of a romance there, as the film almost seems to forget about Ginny.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> It was never really geared towards 'younger folks' (I assume you mean kids under 10 with this). I remember various children starting to cry in the Philosopher's Stone when Headless Nick pops off his head during dinner.
> 
> After that the films got more darker and darker in every other aspect as well.



I actually agree here. The only reason that these books/movies were more thought to be kids ones were because the three main characters start out as kids so it's likely going to start as a kid's franchise.



MartialHorror said:


> -I'm aware, but while this works for books, it's more dangerous to play with for movies(as I said, books leave to the imagination. Movies almost have to be explicit). I understand the scene, I just didn't like the execution. It ended up being almost sleazy, imo.
> 
> 
> I'm aware, I'm just bothered at how far they went with it. It actually should be noted that I appreciate how edgy they have become, as an adult. However, the biggest core audience here are kids. So I personally feel JK Rowling became self indulgent.
> ...



The scene was supposed to be sleazy! or at least hot/steamy. That's how 17 year old boys think. How can't you understand that. 

It's a sequel that now takes place 7 years later. It would be a horrible storyline if it still took after the first two movies. She set the story up in a way that forced the plot to becomes more mature. She created an evil character that murdered. When he comes back, he is obviously going to murder again. With murder comes loss, loss of main/side characters. A likable side character was killed in the 4th movie, how many times do you see that in a movie for 10 year olds?

In a 7 book series, don't you want the plot and characters to evolve? How boring would it be if everything stayed the same throughout each one. We'd all complain that she didn't want to evolve the story and characters because she had a winning formula. 

The kids that started reading the first book when it came out at 10 were about 20 whenever they would have read the 7th book. The plot line evolved with it's audience. THE MAIN AUDIENCE IS NOT KIDS ANYMORE! If anything her main audience could have started out as kids when the first book was made but now they are all teens by the time the 4th book comes out. When the 7th book comes out her main audience are now adults. 

But that was the perception of Watchmen. The trailers showed superhero's, so parents thought the movie was OK for their kids because superhero's were in it. Just because there is/was a perception of superhero's doesn't mean every new superhero movie has to follow it. So just because the Harry Potter movies start out to be for kids(because the main characters are kids at the time) doesn't mean it can't evolve into a more mature story(like how real people evolve over a 7 year period at age 11 to 17)

Toy Story 3 was brilliant. Those people are stupid.




> I keep thinking there was a scene like that in the book. If not, then Im more annoyed as I found that scene to be padding(the actors nail it though). It also is a bit misleading, suggesting the possibility of a romance there, as the film almost seems to forget about Ginny.



I didn't think it was padding at all. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



They were in a hard place, Ron had left them and Harry offered the dance to cheer Hermione up. It was another scene that showed there can be happiness even in dark times.


. And like you said, the actors nailed it. I didn't get that vibe as the Ron/Hermione relationship was still very much there.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 20, 2010)

> I actually agree here. The only reason that these books/movies were more thought to be kids ones were because the three main characters start out as kids so it's likely going to start as a kid's franchise.



I actually read the first novel shortly before reading the last one. It's not just content, it's the whole style of writing. The novel is short and simple in its writing style, just like it would be for a kids novel.

It wasn't until 4 were things started getting complex(although 3 showed signs of it). I actually admired Rowling for maturing the books as the kids matured). Honestly, it didnt really bug me until this movie. 



> The scene was supposed to be sleazy! or at least hot/steamy. That's how 17 year old boys think. How can't you understand that.



I'm aware thats how 17 year old boys think. But up until then, all of that kind of stuff was either implied or downright symbolic(HP5 has LOTS of symbolism revolving around puberty and stuff). Rowling knew the majority of her audience was younger, so kept it that way(even in the final novel). Thats what I'm stressing. The majority of the people who see this movie, will be kids because that's how these movies/novels started at.




> It's a sequel that now takes place 7 years later. It would be a horrible storyline if it still took after the first two movies. She set the story up in a way that forced the plot to becomes more mature. She created an evil character that murdered. When he comes back, he is obviously going to murder again. With murder comes loss, loss of main/side characters. A likable side character was killed in the 4th movie, how many times do you see that in a movie for 10 year olds?



Not all books/movies with adults as main characters are aimed for adults(most animated movies), and not all movies with kids as main characters are aimed for kids("It", which has an explicit sex scene between two kids in the novel). But the whole STYLE of the first few movies/books was geared FOR KIDS. I'm talking about a style, not the age of the characters.

And people have died in kids movies plenty of times. In fact, it's almost a staple that at least one character has to die(Lion King, etc.) It's just how the whole thing is executed. 



> In a 7 book series, don't you want the plot and characters to evolve? How boring would it be if everything stayed the same throughout each one. We'd all complain that she didn't want to evolve the story and characters because she had a winning formula.



You're presuming that kids works can't do that. "Narnia" is actually a fairly complex story and it fits fine for kids. I'm honestly fine with the development, and Rowling kept the violence minimal(since death spells dont' cause people to explode or anything). Even that scene in the novel was still fairly tasteful. 

The movie, not so much. 



> The kids that started reading the first book when it came out at 10 were about 20 whenever they would have read the 7th book. The plot line evolved with it's audience. THE MAIN AUDIENCE IS NOT KIDS ANYMORE! If anything her main audience could have started out as kids when the first book was made but now they are all teens by the time the 4th book comes out. When the 7th book comes out her main audience are now adults.



You're presuming kids havent just started reading the books......You also keep stressing a minor point in my argument. My issue isnt really with the novels. As I said, I respect what she did here. I just dont like how the movie handled it(as great as it was) and unfortunately, that can be traced right back JK Rowling.

Because lets face it, she got pretentious. She started off with a captivating childrens tale, probably got bored with it, so raised the age level so she could do more. Granted, this probably worked better for her in the long run(because eventually adults got into it; hell, I wouldnt have read past the 1st book had it not been for the change of style). But as I said, I did not like how the movie handled that aspect of the book.


> But that was the perception of Watchmen. The trailers showed superhero's, so parents thought the movie was OK for their kids because superhero's were in it. Just because there is/was a perception of superhero's doesn't mean every new superhero movie has to follow it. So just because the Harry Potter movies start out to be for kids(because the main characters are kids at the time) doesn't mean it can't evolve into a more mature story(like how real people evolve over a 7 year period at age 11 to 17)



For one, any parent who misunderstood that would be an idiot. Watchmen is Rated R, that would be like the parent who took her kids to "Saw 7". It's not realizing what it is and for some reason, missing all the warning signs.

But with Harry Potter, it's a sequel in a series of kids movies. There is a big difference between "taking your kids based on perceived genre" and "taking your kids based on seeing other people in its franchise".



> Toy Story 3 was brilliant. Those people are stupid.



No, besides the quality of the actual film, if it was 'too dark' for kids or certain parents, that's a valid concern. If Watchmen is guilty of anything, it's marketing itself as an action film(it's a drama). So complaining about that is actually valid. That's something that's purely subjective-yet important and you saying anyone who complains is 'stupid' is just sheer arrogance on your part. I can't stand it when people do that. 



> I didn't think it was padding at all.
> Spoiler:
> They were in a hard place, Ron had left them and Harry offered the dance to cheer Hermione up. It was another scene that showed there can be happiness even in dark times.
> . And like you said, the actors nailed it. I didn't get that vibe as the Ron/Hermione relationship was still very much there.



I explain this a bit more in my review. But ultimately, early in the film Harry is obviously in love with Ginny. In the novels, he often thinks about her. In the movie, he never mentions her after that if I recall. So that scene is easy to misinterpret if you havent seen the novels.

Hell, I've seen variations of those kinds of scenes that actually end up with the characters having comfort sex(thank GOD the movie doesnt go that far). So while it might have been just playing with a cliche, it still draws enough attention to itself to cause concern and confusion.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 20, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually read the first novel shortly before reading the last one. It's not just content, it's the whole style of writing. The novel is short and simple in its writing style, just like it would be for a kids novel.
> 
> It wasn't until 4 were things started getting complex(although 3 showed signs of it). I actually admired Rowling for maturing the books as the kids matured). Honestly, it didnt really bug me until this movie.



Because it started as a kid's franchise. From there it evolved into a franchise more for teens and adults.



> I'm aware thats how 17 year old boys think. But up until then, all of that kind of stuff was either implied or downright symbolic(HP5 has LOTS of symbolism revolving around puberty and stuff). Rowling knew the majority of her audience was younger, so kept it that way(even in the final novel). Thats what I'm stressing. The majority of the people who see this movie, will be kids because that's how these movies/novels started at.


I'm pretty sure there is kissing in the 5th movie/book, so it's not just implied or symbolic. I completely disagree that the majority of people who see this will be kids. The majority who see this movie with be 15+. The minority will be under 14. 




> Not all books/movies with adults as main characters are aimed for adults(most animated movies), and not all movies with kids as main characters are aimed for kids("It", which has an explicit sex scene between two kids in the novel). But the whole STYLE of the first few movies/books was geared FOR KIDS. I'm talking about a style, not the age of the characters.
> 
> And people have died in kids movies plenty of times. In fact, it's almost a staple that at least one character has to die(Lion King, etc.) It's just how the whole thing is executed.
> 
> ...



"It' is based off a horror novel. Stephen King is hardly known for making kids books. Hardly for kids and using the same reasoning I did with Watchmen.

Everything about the first two movies is geared more for kids. I've already stated it starts off as a kid's franchise. 

The Lion King is animated. Give me the name of a kid's movie where a likable live-action person is murdered. By kids movie I am talking about something that is geared for kids under 14. Just because no blood or traditional killing method is used doesn't take away it's obvious implication.

Your saying the scene were the person is hanging in the air, obviously tortured, and then begs for her life and is killed with no emotion by voldemort that it is still a scene geared for kids under 14?




> You're presuming kids havent just started reading the books......You also keep stressing a minor point in my argument. My issue isnt really with the novels. As I said, I respect what she did here. I just dont like how the movie handled it(as great as it was) and unfortunately, that can be traced right back JK Rowling.



The kids that just started reading it are going to be the minority. The majority of the people who read/watch the movies are 15+ because they've been following it for years. 



> Because lets face it, she got pretentious. She started off with a captivating childrens tale, probably got bored with it, so raised the age level so she could do more. Granted, this probably worked better for her in the long run(because eventually adults got into it; hell, I wouldnt have read past the 1st book had it not been for the change of style). But as I said, I did not like how the movie handled that aspect of the book.


Describe how she got pretentious. What you say here isn't pretentious. She wrote the last chapter of book 7 back when she was writing the first book. She clearly had a plan in place for how she wanted to develop the series. 

She is also a producer for the movie so she likely had a great say in how things would be portrayed in the movies.  



> For one, any parent who misunderstood that would be an idiot. Watchmen is Rated R, that would be like the parent who took her kids to "Saw 7". It's not realizing what it is and for some reason, missing all the warning signs.
> 
> But with Harry Potter, it's a sequel in a series of kids movies. There is a big difference between "taking your kids based on perceived genre" and "taking your kids based on seeing other people in its franchise".



I would argue that the 6th movie wasn't a kids movie. It was more of a young adult movie(15+). If you would have seen the other movies before the 7th you would know that the series gets more mature in each movie. So it's not hard to come to the conclusion that the 7th movie will be the most mature than all the others. 




> No, besides the quality of the actual film, if it was 'too dark' for kids or certain parents, that's a valid concern. If Watchmen is guilty of anything, it's marketing itself as an action film(it's a drama). So complaining about that is actually valid. That's something that's purely subjective-yet important and you saying anyone who complains is 'stupid' is just sheer arrogance on your part. I can't stand it when people do that.



It's stupid they are criticizing it for a few scenes that are darker in nature but have an important and kid friendly message mixed in with it. It's also, at most, as dark as the Lion King. So it's hardly alone in using a few dark themes to enhance it's message for kids. 

Also, not everyone is going to agree on everything. So just because a very small minority say something doesn't mean that criticizing them is arrogant. Many people complain just to complain or because they have a false understanding based on ignorance or sheer unwillingness to look up the facts. Criticizing those types of people is legitimate and I think that the majority of people complaining about Toy Story 3 having a few dark scenes is just people complaining to complain. A lot of the reviews I read for it mention it being heartbreaking or being slightly darker than the previous ones. 




> I explain this a bit more in my review. But ultimately, early in the film Harry is obviously in love with Ginny. In the novels, he often thinks about her. In the movie, he never mentions her after that if I recall. So that scene is easy to misinterpret if you havent seen the novels.
> 
> Hell, I've seen variations of those kinds of scenes that actually end up with the characters having comfort sex(thank GOD the movie doesnt go that far). So while it might have been just playing with a cliche, it still draws enough attention to itself to cause concern and confusion.



But that still doesn't take away the clear message that Hermione is in love with Ron and is heartbroken that he left. It felt more like they went back to being kids, especially with the way they danced, than it did a romantic scene.


----------



## Yasha (Nov 20, 2010)

Harry Potter series was designed in such a way that it could relate to the readers of around Harry's age _the most_. In other words, Book 1 and 2 were meant for children (Harry was 11 and 12 respectively), whereas Book 7 was meant for teenagers aged around 17. So, a certain level of sexual content (I haven't seen the movie yet, so I don't know how far it went) should be considered acceptable. As for many kids watching this movie (whether they're the majority viewer group is completely arguable), well, I think the responsibility lies with their parents to give them the appropriate guidances, and not with the movie producers.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Nov 20, 2010)

_Gone Baby Gone_

9/10

It's a tragedy that the crime-drama/mystery genre is dying off these days because movies like this really show how amazing this genre can be. Biggest surprise of this movie is that Ben Afflect directed this. Guy's got some serious talent for directing if this was just his first movie.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 21, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Harry Potter series was designed in such a way that it could relate to the readers of around Harry's age _the most_. In other words, Book 1 and 2 were meant for children (Harry was 11 and 12 respectively), whereas Book 7 was meant for teenagers aged around 17. So, a certain level of sexual content (I haven't seen the movie yet, so I don't know how far it went) should be considered acceptable. As for many kids watching this movie (whether they're the majority viewer group is completely arguable), well, I think the responsibility lies with their parents to give them the appropriate guidances, and not with the movie producers.



That is actually a fantastic way to look at it. 

Do any companies take surveys in determining the percentages of age groups that watch a movie? Like how there are Nielson ratings for TV shows that break all that down.

My argument for more people being 15+ that watch the new harry potter movie is based on:

1) The movie being PG-13, so not all parents will let their kids watch it who are under 13
2) Harry Potter has been popular for so long that it's had 10 years to build up a following starting from when the first book came out. 
3) There are just more people who are 15+ who can go see this movie in theaters than people under 14 who can see this movie.
4) Kids under 13 are likely to go with at least one adult.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 21, 2010)

Not being allowed to enter the cinema based on the ratings is stoopid, amaericanz


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 21, 2010)

Skyline:
8/10

Fucking amazing only if you just want to watch it for fun.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 21, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Not being allowed to enter the cinema based on the ratings is stoopid, amaericanz



There is actually a really good movie on who determines the ratings and the process they use called _This Film is Not Yet Rated_


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 21, 2010)

8/10
For Colored Girls...
Amazing...just amazaing...*tears T_______T


----------



## Judecious (Nov 21, 2010)

Crossing Over 10/10

great and a little sad


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 21, 2010)

Gohatto/Taboo - 6/10

End was crap, acting was awkward, gay sex was stupid looking, and the plot was nonexistent. But it had hot guys.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 21, 2010)

Lord of The Rings: Fellowship of The Ring- Damn, talk about an overrated movie. I liked Aragorn and Gandalf,but everything else I hated. Slow-pacing combined with repetitiveness=terrible. At least it was better than the book.
Rating: 3/10 

*Braces for LOTR nerd herd neg reps.*


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 21, 2010)

Die Hard with a Vengeance 9/10

Easily the best plot out of all four of them. However the tacked on ending was lame, they shoulda just lost. I swear that Yipikiyay was so weak.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 21, 2010)

Are those harry potter movies that good? I saw like the first one and then one where they fought dragons. Both bored me to death, and the worst for me was the awfull acting, especially by the three main actors.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2010)

I would only call movie six and seven traditionally good, but yeah sure check them out.


----------



## Time Expired (Nov 21, 2010)

*Megamind*

Meh it was fun. If you're bored on a Sunday afternoon there are worse ways to spend your time.


----------



## Noah (Nov 21, 2010)

Harry Potter & the How To Be A Shitty Friend 9/10

Seriously, Harry. You're a bad friend. 

Nearly naked CGI Hermione was a welcomed addition. Pushed it a little too far, me thinks, but worked pretty good. I honestly didn't think they'd go that far into the book, or be able to make the bulk of the book not-boring.

I will be seeing this again soon.


----------



## Reiden (Nov 22, 2010)

12 Angry Men

9 / 10.

One of those classics, great character developping.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 22, 2010)

Noah said:


> Nearly naked CGI Hermione was a welcomed addition.



Real Emma Watson with silver paint and a strapless bra was a welcomed addition.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 22, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Lord of The Rings: Fellowship of The Ring- Damn, talk about an overrated movie. I liked Aragorn and Gandalf,but everything else I hated. Slow-pacing combined with repetitiveness=terrible. At least it was better than the book.
> Rating: 3/10
> 
> *Braces for LOTR nerd herd neg reps.*



Shoot yourself if you're an harry potter fan.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Fellowship falls flat on its face in the last quarter. But still way too harsh.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 22, 2010)

Fact: I've never been able to fully watch a LOTR film without falling asleep. 

Not saying they're bad or anything, they just make me sleepy. :sleepy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2010)

Knight and Day - 6/10

It was a fun movie, but not particularly a strong movie. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 22, 2010)

Dark City 8/10:

This is probably the most influential Sci-fi flick since Blade Runner. At times the visuals really are astounding, the plot is pretty good and the film delivers at the end which isn't always the case with such ambitious filmmaking. Alex Proyas needs to do something on this level again.

Jennifer Connely sucks balls tho:/


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 22, 2010)

Hmmm...

Dragon Wars - 4/10

Lol. Horrible. Skyline is even better with an 8/10


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 22, 2010)

The Other Man-7/10

I enjoyed Liam Neeson's performance. Antonio Banderas was good too.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 22, 2010)

LayZ said:


> Fact: I've never been able to fully watch a LOTR film without falling asleep.


This.  The LOTR movies just aren't any good.

I think 3/10 is a kind review.

Cancellation of The Hobbit is in everyone's best interest.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 22, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Shoot yourself if you're an harry potter fan.


Don't like Harry Potter either. The closest thing to a fantasy movie that I like is Army of Darkness.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2010)

Midnight Meat Train: B

My computer has been crashy lately, so I'll try to be short in responding.



> Because it started as a kid's franchise. From there it evolved into a franchise more for teens and adults.



I know, that's what concerns me. She got pretentious and left the original target audience in the dust. 


> I'm pretty sure there is kissing in the 5th movie/book, so it's not just implied or symbolic. I completely disagree that the majority of people who see this will be kids. The majority who see this movie with be 15+. The minority will be under 14.



Kissing is harmless. I already said what was symbolic. 



> "It' is based off a horror novel. Stephen King is hardly known for making kids books. Hardly for kids and using the same reasoning I did with Watchmen.
> 
> Everything about the first two movies is geared more for kids. I've already stated it starts off as a kid's franchise.
> 
> ...



- My point was childrens literature is a style, having adults as main characters can be found there, and kids can be the main characters in adult literature.

- Since you keep stressing the first 2 films, I'll be a wiseass and point out Harry's parents were shown being killed in HP1. As for other live action kids films. There was one- I can't remember the name so if anyone recognizes this let me know- about a kid who was notably small(I think small was in the title) who dies at the end saving everyone from drowning in a bus. 

Star Wars is often considered to be for kids(although I kind of disagree). 

- No, that was too dark for kids too(awesome for me though).



> Describe how she got pretentious. What you say here isn't pretentious. She wrote the last chapter of book 7 back when she was writing the first book. She clearly had a plan in place for how she wanted to develop the series.
> 
> She is also a producer for the movie so she likely had a great say in how things would be portrayed in the movies.



When you start turning childrens novels into edgy thrillers for adults, that's becoming self indulgent. She got tired of writing childrens stuff so switched the target audience. As for her role in the movies, she actually struggled a lot. She had to break her rule of silence to explain why Kreacher was needed(they wanted to take him out) and she wanted Terry Gilliam to direct the first film. 



> I would argue that the 6th movie wasn't a kids movie. It was more of a young adult movie(15+). If you would have seen the other movies before the 7th you would know that the series gets more mature in each movie. So it's not hard to come to the conclusion that the 7th movie will be the most mature than all the others.



Okay, I feel like you're not really listening as this is the 2nd time I've had to explain myself twice. I actually liked how the books evolved. As you said, the style/content maturing with the characters was pretty cool. I didn't mind the movies either. If anything, even the early movies reminded me of the days when kids movies could be fairly edgy. 

The only time I've really thought about this was for the actual movie. I felt that the movie just took it too far. The books, naturally, got dark. But reading is all about imagination. It's the type of stuff that kids will overlook, while the adults will obviously pick up on. With the movie, that scene of sexuality leaves nothing to the imagination. Thats why I think it was sleazy. 

It's stupid they are criticizing it for a few scenes that are darker in nature but have an important and kid friendly message mixed in with it. It's also, at most, as dark as the Lion King. So it's hardly alone in using a few dark themes to enhance it's message for kids.


> Also, not everyone is going to agree on everything. So just because a very small minority say something doesn't mean that criticizing them is arrogant. Many people complain just to complain or because they have a false understanding based on ignorance or sheer unwillingness to look up the facts. Criticizing those types of people is legitimate and I think that the majority of people complaining about Toy Story 3 having a few dark scenes is just people complaining to complain. A lot of the reviews I read for it mention it being heartbreaking or being slightly darker than the previous ones.



In my eyes, if anyone sees it, then there is a valid point here. Does that make it true? No. Example, I dont think "New York Ripper" is a misogynist film(and let me remind you that I'm a slasher freak, so I'm not prudish or anything), but many people see it as that way. Do I think they're wrong? Yes. I think they're confusing the movie with the killers motive. But does that matter? If someone sees it that way, explaining it won't really change their feelings. It's a natural human emotion. 

It's why I think "2001: A space odyssey" is a boring F'ing movie, and people who try to explain to me how brilliant it is is ultimately a pointless venture.  



> But that still doesn't take away the clear message that Hermione is in love with Ron and is heartbroken that he left. It felt more like they went back to being kids, especially with the way they danced, than it did a romantic scene.



Once again though, the scene reminds us of other scenes that usually end with kissing and/or sex. Her being in love with Ron- believe it or not- is almost incidental. Plenty of movies have the heartbroken woman suddenly getting it on with some other guy, whether it's for comfort or revenge. 

Like I said, this could be the director toying with us and could be THAT clever for it. As nothing happens, that's fine. However, considering how Ginny's presence is nil throughout the rest of the film, it is easy to misunderstand that scene. 

Yasha: 





> Harry Potter series was designed in such a way that it could relate to the readers of around Harry's age the most. In other words, Book 1 and 2 were meant for children (Harry was 11 and 12 respectively), whereas Book 7 was meant for teenagers aged around 17. So, a certain level of sexual content (I haven't seen the movie yet, so I don't know how far it went) should be considered acceptable. As for many kids watching this movie (whether they're the majority viewer group is completely arguable), well, I think the responsibility lies with their parents to give them the appropriate guidances, and not with the movie producers.



The thing is, though, that how will parents not know about that kind of thing. People are complete hypocrites when it comes to this.

A parent taking their kid to Saw 3D is just being stupid. If it traumatizes your kids, it's your fault. But what happens if a similar effect happens to a Harry Potter movie, which most people think are kids movies all the way through? Thats a different kind of argument.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 23, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I know, that's what concerns me. She got pretentious and left the original target audience in the dust.


Again though, the word pretentious doesn't fit here. See below for my opinion.



> - Since you keep stressing the first 2 films, I'll be a wiseass and point out Harry's parents were shown being killed in HP1. As for other live action kids films. There was one- I can't remember the name so if anyone recognizes this let me know- about a kid who was notably small(I think small was in the title) who dies at the end saving everyone from drowning in a bus.
> 
> Star Wars is often considered to be for kids(although I kind of disagree).
> 
> - No, that was too dark for kids too(awesome for me though).



Oh yeah, forgot about that in the first film. Ok, so the only live action kid's movie you can think of where a main or side character is murdered is in the first harry potter. Dying to save a bus full of people isn't really getting murdered. So clearly there are more adult themes from the very beginning of this series than there are in almost all children's movies. 



> When you start turning childrens novels into edgy thrillers for adults, that's becoming self indulgent. She got tired of writing childrens stuff so switched the target audience. As for her role in the movies, she actually struggled a lot. She had to break her rule of silence to explain why Kreacher was needed(they wanted to take him out) and she wanted Terry Gilliam to direct the first film.


I still don't think pretentious fits here because she clearly had a plan in place for what she was going to do and how the story would evolve. I believe it was always planned to have the main characters get a year older in each book with them ending at 17. She never planned to write them all as children's books.  I'm actually in complete agreement with Yasha on why each book got more mature than the previous. 




> Okay, I feel like you're not really listening as this is the 2nd time I've had to explain myself twice. I actually liked how the books evolved. As you said, the style/content maturing with the characters was pretty cool. I didn't mind the movies either. If anything, even the early movies reminded me of the days when kids movies could be fairly edgy.
> 
> The only time I've really thought about this was for the actual movie. I felt that the movie just took it too far. The books, naturally, got dark. But reading is all about imagination. It's the type of stuff that kids will overlook, while the adults will obviously pick up on. With the movie, that scene of sexuality leaves nothing to the imagination. Thats why I think it was sleazy.



But my point is that while the books got more mature as they went along, so have the movies. I don't think a simple kiss in that scene would have fit the bill. I think it had to be something more passionate. The movie was already going to be rated PG-13 for other stuff in it, so why not keep with the theme of a more mature movie.




> Once again though, the scene reminds us of other scenes that usually end with kissing and/or sex. Her being in love with Ron- believe it or not- is almost incidental. Plenty of movies have the heartbroken woman suddenly getting it on with some other guy, whether it's for comfort or revenge.
> 
> Like I said, this could be the director toying with us and could be THAT clever for it. As nothing happens, that's fine. However, considering how Ginny's presence is nil throughout the rest of the film, it is easy to misunderstand that scene.



But that is only for people who haven't read the books. I have a feeling that with this movie, almost all of the people in the theaters would have read the books. The director and producers could have chosen to make the movie more for the people who have read the books than for those who didn't. So having a scene where a small minority may be confused or mislead is incidental to the vast majority enjoying a scene because they know the end result of the story. 



> Yasha:
> 
> The thing is, though, that how will parents not know about that kind of thing. People are complete hypocrites when it comes to this.
> 
> A parent taking their kid to Saw 3D is just being stupid. If it traumatizes your kids, it's your fault. But what happens if a similar effect happens to a Harry Potter movie, which most people think are kids movies all the way through? Thats a different kind of argument.


Actually most people who will see this in the theaters will likely have read the books already. You can blame the MPAA then too. I got this from Yahoo!:


> MPAA:
> 
> PG-13 for some sequences of intense action violence and frightening images.



The rating of PG-13 doesn't even mention sexuality at all in it's blurb, so clearly they didn't think it was a big deal and we all know how anal the MPAA can be with sexuality in movies.


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 23, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Don't like Harry Potter either. The closest thing to a fantasy movie that I like is Army of Darkness.



Hehe, was just saying that because there's like a lot of people who, includind some friends of mine, who dislike lotr and then for some odd reason like Harry potter..  still don't understand why but whatever..

You just can't compare a masterpiece and a kid's movie..


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 23, 2010)

> Again though, the word pretentious doesn't fit here. See below for my opinion.



Wiktionary's def: 





> pretentious (comparative more pretentious, superlative most pretentious)
> 
> 1. Marked by an unwarranted claim to importance or distinction.
> 
> ...



Interviews suggests she takes herself too seriously(for the record, not a bad trait; most writers in general are this way. It's often what makes them good!) and the 'maturity' of the novels obviously is meant to impress everyone with her writing skills.



> Oh yeah, forgot about that in the first film. Ok, so the only live action kid's movie you can think of where a main or side character is murdered is in the first harry potter. Dying to save a bus full of people isn't really getting murdered. So clearly there are more adult themes from the very beginning of this series than there are in almost all children's movies.



Oh, forgot that you said murdered. Does Star Wars count still?



> I still don't think pretentious fits here because she clearly had a plan in place for what she was going to do and how the story would evolve. I believe it was always planned to have the main characters get a year older in each book with them ending at 17. She never planned to write them all as children's books. I'm actually in complete agreement with Yasha on why each book got more mature than the previous.



Do you know this or are you guessing? What if the books werent as big as they were? Do you think the editor would've allowed any of that? Hell no, and for the record, Rowling already was playing in dangerous territory. Even Stephen King was warning her about killing Harry(which everyone thought she would). No one was controlling her, hence the direction of the novels. 

To presume she knew she would become THAT famous, so planned the novels that way is kind of a stretch. 



> I still don't think pretentious fits here because she clearly had a plan in place for what she was going to do and how the story would evolve. I believe it was always planned to have the main characters get a year older in each book with them ending at 17. She never planned to write them all as children's books. I'm actually in complete agreement with Yasha on why each book got more mature than the previous.



Oh, dont get me wrong. I agree that she probably planned on the characters getting older. But once again, the age of the characters often doesn't reflect as to whether the book is a kids book or not. 



> But my point is that while the books got more mature as they went along, so have the movies. I don't think a simple kiss in that scene would have fit the bill. I think it had to be something more passionate. The movie was already going to be rated PG-13 for other stuff in it, so why not keep with the theme of a more mature movie.



Honestly, I would've just had it implied. It would have been more effective, less jarring and less offensive. Dealing with sex, believe it or not, has been done quite some time in kids films, especially in Japanese films(wait, JAPAN! GAMERA, GODZILLA(70's) and the Great Yokai War all had murders despite being kids movies). They'd have a clever way of portraying sex without actually portraying sex.

Having us flat out see Ron seeing visions of Harry and Hermoine 'doing it' was just lazy. Yates had no idea on how to make the scene creative. This disappoints me especially, as Yates did an amazing job in other aspects of the film(I love it when Hermoine says: "We're alone" when they go to Blacks house. That was a creative way of saying 'no one can help us now'. )



> But that is only for people who haven't read the books. I have a feeling that with this movie, almost all of the people in the theaters would have read the books. The director and producers could have chosen to make the movie more for the people who have read the books than for those who didn't. So having a scene where a small minority may be confused or mislead is incidental to the vast majority enjoying a scene because they know the end result of the story.



I saw the first 4 movies before reading any of the books. Remember, youth these days hate reading(although I wont go so far as to say most people havent read the books). I agree that they were probably pleasing the fans of the books more than the casual movie goers. That's the problem with adapting in general(which the HP movies have so far done a great job, although HP5 was unadaptable). 


> Actually most people who will see this in the theaters will likely have read the books already. You can blame the MPAA then too. I got this from Yahoo!:



Not necessarily the parents, and as I said, the books leave much to the imagination.

As for the MPAA, they get crap all the time for either being too harsh or too soft. Hell, in the past, PG movies were aloud to have nudity. "Clash of the Titans" could get away with it(After all, the nudity was innocent). But "The Deep" has a nude scene that resembles a rape(even though it's not).


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 23, 2010)

> I know, that's what concerns me. She got pretentious and left the original target audience in the dust.



wait...what? if anything, she was wise enough to make her books follow its audience in growing up


----------



## JellyButter (Nov 23, 2010)

10/10
Spirited Away

Hayao Miyazaki at his best D


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Nov 23, 2010)

Deathly Hallows part 1- 9/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 23, 2010)

Rukia said:


> This.  The LOTR movies just aren't any good.
> 
> I think 3/10 is a kind review.
> 
> Cancellation of The Hobbit is in everyone's best interest.



Man how can you say that.. Blasphemy.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 24, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Wiktionary's def:
> 
> Interviews suggests she takes herself too seriously(for the record, not a bad trait; most writers in general are this way. It's often what makes them good!) and the 'maturity' of the novels obviously is meant to impress everyone with her writing skills.


By maturity I mean that the books started dealing with more mature issues than a simple kid's book. and yes, most writers do tend to take themselves too seriously, so I generally discount that.





> Oh, forgot that you said murdered. Does Star Wars count still?


I don't know, I feel like Star Wars is on the line. 




> Do you know this or are you guessing? What if the books werent as big as they were? Do you think the editor would've allowed any of that? Hell no, and for the record, Rowling already was playing in dangerous territory. Even Stephen King was warning her about killing Harry(which everyone thought she would). No one was controlling her, hence the direction of the novels.
> 
> To presume she knew she would become THAT famous, so planned the novels that way is kind of a stretch.


If the books didn't become popular the publishing company would have just stopped making them. That doesn't mean she didn't have a plan at the beginning with how she wanted to do it and just hoped people would like it so she could keep going with her plan. I do know and have read in multiple interviews that she wrote the last chapter of book 7 back when she was writing the first book. 




> Oh, dont get me wrong. I agree that she probably planned on the characters getting older. But once again, the age of the characters often doesn't reflect as to whether the book is a kids book or not.



She definitely did. See above. I agree with that statement as I've seen it both ways many times. 



> Honestly, I would've just had it implied. It would have been more effective, less jarring and less offensive. Dealing with sex, believe it or not, has been done quite some time in kids films, especially in Japanese films(wait, JAPAN! GAMERA, GODZILLA(70's) and the Great Yokai War all had murders despite being kids movies). They'd have a clever way of portraying sex without actually portraying sex.
> 
> Having us flat out see Ron seeing visions of Harry and Hermoine 'doing it' was just lazy. Yates had no idea on how to make the scene creative. This disappoints me especially, as Yates did an amazing job in other aspects of the film(I love it when Hermoine says: "We're alone" when they go to Blacks house. That was a creative way of saying 'no one can help us now'. )


It didn't look like they were doing it to me. They didn't show them having sex. They showed them making out without shirts on. You can say it implies them having sex but it doesn't actually show them.




> I saw the first 4 movies before reading any of the books. Remember, youth these days hate reading(although I wont go so far as to say most people havent read the books). I agree that they were probably pleasing the fans of the books more than the casual movie goers. That's the problem with adapting in general(which the HP movies have so far done a great job, although HP5 was unadaptable).


On wikipedia they have the approximate number of harry potter books sold to be 400 million.



> Not necessarily the parents, and as I said, the books leave much to the imagination.
> 
> As for the MPAA, they get crap all the time for either being too harsh or too soft. Hell, in the past, PG movies were aloud to have nudity. "Clash of the Titans" could get away with it(After all, the nudity was innocent). But "The Deep" has a nude scene that resembles a rape(even though it's not).


True, but as this is clearly a very anticipated movie and would be viewed by many people of all ages, I feel that if they were seriously concerned about the one scene of sexuality then they would have listed it in the rating description. 



Jeαnne said:


> wait...what? if anything, she was wise enough to make her books follow its audience in growing up



I agree. Thank you.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2010)

dat Inception... 10+


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Nov 24, 2010)

inception 7/10 Cool movie


----------



## Yasha (Nov 24, 2010)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Lord of The Rings: Fellowship of The Ring- Damn, talk about an overrated movie. I liked Aragorn and Gandalf,but everything else I hated. Slow-pacing combined with repetitiveness=terrible. At least it was better than the book.
> Rating: 3/10
> 
> *Braces for LOTR nerd herd neg reps.*





LayZ said:


> Fact: I've never been able to fully watch a LOTR film without falling asleep.
> 
> Not saying they're bad or anything, they just make me sleepy. :sleepy





Rukia said:


> This.  The LOTR movies just aren't any good.
> 
> I think 3/10 is a kind review.
> 
> Cancellation of The Hobbit is in everyone's best interest.




Go find out how long it takes to free fall from the top of the Empire State Building.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't listen to them Yasha


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 24, 2010)

man see ppl talking bad of LotR hurts me deeply, it kinds of make me loose faith in humanity


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 24, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1 - 8/10

I thought it was pretty good. Personally I find it difficult to weigh the films on their artistic merit, for the sole reason that as an avid reader of series I tend to see them as visual and auditory extensions of the books. Nevertheless, I thought the film was well-composed, with the ending itself being particularly well done in consideration of the book's division into two separate films. It feels slightly contrived at parts, and I think this owes to the fact that Yates wanted to squeeze as much as he could into this first part.


----------



## Koi (Nov 24, 2010)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1 * - 8/10.  And I say that because I know what they're trying to get at.  So I can totally understand if non-readers feel quite lost, because for an hour after seeing the movie I had to fill my non-reading boyfriend in on what was actually going on, because of how much was actually glossed over.  Really though, I think it may be my favorite adaptation next to Chamber of Secrets.  It still suffers from the same casting issues, but the Trio definitely stepped up their game here.  Though I feel like a bad fan, since I don't particularly love HBC as Bellatrix. :\  

*Wuthering Heights *- TOM HARDY IN PERIOD DRESS/10
Seriously I had no experience with Wuthering Heights before watching this two-parter, but honestly there came a point where I didn't give a shit.  I wish it was just three hours of Tom Hardy standing around looking fuckin' sexy and brooding while standing in the rain.  Totally would have watched that.

*Tangled *- 8/10!
This movie was so fun!!  There wasn't anything I really hated, thought I think that the villain could have been a little more fleshed out.  And it also felt like this movie wasn't sure whether it wanted to be a musical or not.  But either way, I'm definitely not going to complain.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Go find out how long it takes to free fall from the top of the Empire State Building.



Her eyes are moving 

and I agree whoever doesn't like LotR should just go to hell..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Nov 24, 2010)

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps-10/10.

I liked it, not much into economics but the movie didn't make it impossible to keep up.

Shia LaBeouf's performance was great, he wasn't eclipsed by Douglas's.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 24, 2010)

> By maturity I mean that the books started dealing with more mature issues than a simple kid's book. and yes, most writers do tend to take themselves too seriously, so I generally discount that.



Agreed.  



> I don't know, I feel like Star Wars is on the line.



Me too, although I actually think it was indended for kids(Lucas says so, and I know various cast members joined on for it. Peter Cushing even said he did it cause he felt kids would love it).

However, adults ended up loving it too and I think these days, adults tend to love it more than kids. In fact, I think part of Episode 1's backlash was that Lucas was still writing the films as kids movies. 

So Harry Potter probably will fall into that.



> If the books didn't become popular the publishing company would have just stopped making them. That doesn't mean she didn't have a plan at the beginning with how she wanted to do it and just hoped people would like it so she could keep going with her plan. I do know and have read in multiple interviews that she wrote the last chapter of book 7 back when she was writing the first book.



Not necessarily. Most books actually bomb, or barely make their money back. If the books made a modest profit, then they would still continue them. 

As for the rest, post a link. I've heard things where she often changed her mind(for the record, I do think she had an idea where she wanted to go, but I dont think she intended for the books to become darker and darker like they became). 



> It didn't look like they were doing it to me. They didn't show them having sex. They showed them making out without shirts on. You can say it implies them having sex but it doesn't actually show them.



I thought it was a bit more than an implication, but 'lol', thats actually a funny response. I remember some really old movie(back when the ratings were super harsh) where the man drops down and presumably....er, does something to the woman(who seems flushed). When the studios angrily asked what he was doing, the director said: "He went down and left the room". Unable to really counter it, the studios let it in. But it was obvious what really happened.

But still, that was a clever response from you. 



> On wikipedia they have the approximate number of harry potter books sold to be 400 million.



Out of a 6 billion population. More people havent than have(as impressive as the number is) 



> True, but as this is clearly a very anticipated movie and would be viewed by many people of all ages, I feel that if they were seriously concerned about the one scene of sexuality then they would have listed it in the rating description



So were the movies I listed. In fact, "The Deep" have an actor and the same writer of "Jaws", the highest grossing movie of all time at the time. The fact is, the MPAA's opinions are just wierd.

With that said, as I havent heard too much controversy over this, I'll back down. Really, I'm making an argument for the people whom I've heard nothing from yet. So my pressing it is kind of pointless.

Anyway,

Faster: B-

Pretty fun thriller, even though it's pretty much the same thing as other revenge movies.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2010)

The Conversation

Took awhile to take off but man did this deliver.  It's unbelievable near the end and extremely tense and moody.  Plus after watching this I have seen all of John Cazale's films :]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Nov 25, 2010)

Brilliant film that. I think I might even prefer it to Apocalypse now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2010)

High Kick Girl: B


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 25, 2010)

Shrek 3 - 2/10

Don't know why I decided to watch it again, maybe to confirm that it actually was as bad as I remember, but it was just a catastrophe.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 25, 2010)

> I think I might even prefer it to Apocalypse now.



A lobotomy would be preferable to Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 25, 2010)

I liked Apocalypse Now :armcross:


----------



## Adonis (Nov 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> A lobotomy would be preferable to Apocalypse Now.



Only The Deer Hunter is more pretentious and up its own ass. A fat Marlon Brando mumbling TS Eliot isn't as powerful as I've been told. Then again, these are the same people that think Brando spreading butter on a woman's ass makes high art.

I just watched *Aliens* a few weeks ago and even my hate for James Cameron hype couldn't stop me from blowing my load.

Ridley is one of my favorite characters despite lacking the traits I normally love in an action hero (situation-inappropriate wit and a penis.) She's not a bimbo or a vixen, but she's not sexless or "written as a guy but incidentally female", either. She's not overly-confident nor does she exude action-girl toughness and grit, but she throws down when the proverbial "it" is on and leads by virtue of not being incompetent. 

That scene toward then end, spoilers btw, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



where the queen's on the ship about to kill Ridley's fake daughter and the cargo doors open with Ridley piloting that construction-mech suit while snarling, "Get away from her, you bitch!" almost got a "Hell yeah!" and applause from me.




Cameron even shoehorns in a little brat and a motherhood theme without them detracting from the film.

10/10

I also found _Last Action Hero_ to be hilarious even if a bit dated and corny. 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2010)

The Goodfellas: A

I know its predictable that I love it, but I found it to be a fascinating film with fascinating actors playing fascinating characters. I love how Scorsese tells certain parts of the story. Excellent film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 25, 2010)

*Big time movie review & analysis!*

I've been rewatching some old animated Disney movies, and one movie I wanted to rewatch was Pocahontas. I mean given its premise and how beautiful it looks, I was sure I'd be in for a ride. Needless to say, I remembered why I didn't think much of it when I first saw it in the 90s. 

The movie isn't bad per-say, but it really lacks soul. The message is powerful, especially for a kids film but it has no idea how to express itself. It blatantly tells the viewer "racism is bad" with out really establishing any under lining themes and what not.  

The movie is largely based around the relationship between courageous explorer and 1600s heart throb John Smith and the delicious looking Native American "princess" Pocahontas. John Smith is the captain of a group of English voyagers, who go to the New World to conquer land and mine for gold. As a result, the Native Americans are not too happy about this, and here lies the ordeal. In a "Romeo & Juliet" type of fashion, the two characters who come from opposing factions fall in love, and do their best to try to unite the warring worlds.

Smith (Mel Gibson) comes off as a good fellow who is a little misguided. He rather naive and doesn't even seem to notice what he's been doing to Native Americans is disgusting. Irene Bedard who's only role in any movie is to play a Native American sticks with her calling card and voices Pocahontas. Pocahontas comes off as daring, head strong and responsible. She is basically the main crux for Smiths revelation of his dirty ways. The two character compliment each other well. The dialogue in general is very lack luster, outside of songs there is very little quotable material and the conversations for the most part are rather dull and lifeless.

The movie has a very serious atmosphere, so it sacrifices a lot of that Disney joy people have come to expect from their films. There just isn't much fun here. No dancing, no jokes, no partying. The only thing we occasionally get is some random animals biting each other. The film never takes the time to establish a relationship between Smith and Pocahontas. They kinda just meet up and say "wow you're hot", and that's basically it. A moment that sticks out is how they kinda fast forward the language barrier problem. When they first start trying to converse, they don't know what the other person is saying. But 30 seconds later, in the same scene they kinda just throw that out the window and they can understand each other perfectly. I don't get why they couldn't just state that Pocahontas knew English already or maybe made some montage showing them hanging out for months. It's not like they have a time line to follow.

Everyone else in this movie are stock characters. Aside from Pocahontas and John Smith, we merely see other characters show up, say their piece and go away. The Governor who is Smiths boss is a generic greedy bastard with absolutely no positive qualities whatsoever. He has some butler who kisses his fat ass all day and doesn't even try to amount to anything else other then that. Thomas, a young guy who looks up to Smith is the person that doesn't seem to be cut out for the harsh works of an adventurer. The Native American side is even worse, Pocahontas best friend (who's name I don't even know is mentioned) is just that...her friend. Kocoum merely exist as a plot device to piss off the Native Americans. We're told Pocahontas doesn't like him, but we really don't learn why other than he's really serious. Popo's father is the only real respectable guy who comes off as human. He shows wisdom, anger, hostility, hospitality and forgiveness.

There are also the other supporting characters, who I will merely label as the freaks. The most noticeable freaks are the frigging Raccoon and Humming Bee. I'm all for animals in kids movies for comic relief, but wow they really over did it with these guys. Every scene, these guys and some pompous pug dog are always fighting and shit. The only thing it accomplishes is them killing the mood of the scene, and it genuinely really does get annoying. It's slapstick comedy if you can even call it that, all these animals ever do is sass each other and then run around. There is also the talking tree who is a stock type, she's basically the Yoda of the story. It's a little odd that there is a creature that belongs in a fantasy that is put into a very realistic scenario, but it's not really a big deal. She has really cheesy lines, but she's not nearly as bad as the animals.

I don't like to use this word when describing visuals, but the art work in this movie is beautiful. The characters look fantastic, especially Pocahontas who is probably the hottest Disney "princess" of all time. John Smith looks like a brolic Backstreet Boy. It's hard not to raise your eyebrow if you're an adult and you're seeing these super models in a shithole like Jamestown during the 1600s. Needless to say, it is nice eye candy. 

The skies and trees all have these colors that jump out at you. It's as if they're in one huge eccentric painting. Surprisingly, despite being a Disney movie the actual movement was not very fluid. Well, I should rephrase that because everyone is animated fine, its just that the characters in Pocahontas for what ever reason, just do not move much in general, so there is not much to look at. 


The most memorable part to any Disney film are the music scenes. Pocahontas for the most part delivers this. Though with this film, there is very little middle ground in its original scores, either the songs are very good or very forgettable, mostly the latter though. I will say this, I'll stick my neck out and make the claim that "Colors of the Wind" is the best song I've heard in any animated Disney movie. It's a song in which Pocahontas tries to explain to John Smith the importance of loving the earth. Really, who ever wrote that song is a true genius. 

This is the definition of excellent song writing. The beginning addresses the issue that is present in the scene, while also making a gateway into the main point of the song. It then ends with a revision of what the entire song is about. It also really captures the spirit of the whole "Native Americans love nature" image. 

*Beginning*

*Spoiler*: __ 



"You think I'm an ignorant savage

And you've been so many places

I guess it must be so

But still I cannot see

If the savage one is me

How can there be so much that you don't know?

You don't know ...





*Ending*


*Spoiler*: __ 



How high will the sycamore grow?

If you cut it down, then you'll never know

And you'll never hear the wolf cry to the blue corn moon

For whether we are white or copper skinned

We need to sing with all the voices of the mountains

We need to paint with all the colors of the wind




Aw heck, check it out for yourself.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 25, 2010)

Wow.  Really good review.  That's how it's done, Martial.


----------



## Violent by Design (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, fixed some of it up (I have a bad habit of free handing very long post).


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Nov 25, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: 8/10

Cast was super.  The movie follows the book well.  Breaking it into two movies was a good idea.  I felt with the last two movies the story felt rushed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Wow.  Really good review.  That's how it's done, Martial.



Yeah, because I totally reviewed Pocahantas.

(But seriously, Violent by Design, that was a great review. You should do more).


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 26, 2010)

I watched the film _Moon_ a few days ago, and it was absolutely fantastic. A solid *9/10*, I would say. Definitely a highly recommended movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 26, 2010)

Cyrus 7/10

Sort of surprise. At first glance this movie will look just like another Apatow like production but it couldnt be more diferent. While the story has a point of comedy there is a pretty interesting and dramatic theme underlying about mental and psichological problems. Cast helps a lot in this one with John C. Reilly, Marisa Tomei and a stunningly scary Jonah Hill.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, Pocahontas is my favorite "rape of a 12 year old girl and the indigenous people of a land turned Disney musical with a cartoon raccoon sidekick" film ever.

I can't wait for Anne Frank with the dreamy conflicted SS officer (also voiced by Mel Gibson) and a singing swastika.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 26, 2010)

The Next Three Days:  4/10.

Too long.  Very slow to develop.  I kept waiting for the actual escape attempt, but by the time it came... I was already bored with the movie.

Russell Crowe should have gone with Olivia Wilde's character; way less baggage.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Stupid scene at the end.  A detective is able to visualize the scene that landed Russell's wife in jail.  At that point it was basically irrelevant whether or not she was guilty.  Russell Crowe killed someone when he needed money for their escape.

The family at the end is living off drug money.  Congratulations.  Wonderful message.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 26, 2010)

Lets see I just finished watching The Expendables,and watched Memoirs of an Invisible Man,5 hours ago.

Memoirs of an Invisible Man- Chevy Chase was good for his character in this movie,and that guy from Jurassic Park was a decent villain. Not one of Carpenter's greats,but I enjoyed it.
Rating: 6/10

The Expendables- Really badass movie. Not as great as I wanted(and expected) it to be,it was still a good action flick. It's no Inception or The Crazies,but it was still good.
Rating: 7.3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2010)

Fight, Zatoichi! Fight!: B

I almost would prefer a bad Zatoichi these days for reviewing, because all of these films are consistently good. It's almost becoming generic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 27, 2010)

Diary of a Wimpy Kid 6/10


----------



## Levithian (Nov 27, 2010)

The invention of lying. 6 out of 10, it was really funny. That part where he was telling them about the man in the sky cracked me up. Great comedy.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 27, 2010)

*Love and Other Drugs*

Another stupid romcom where pretty white people have prob--HOLY SHIT, ANNE HATHAWAY JUST WHIPPED OUT THE TWINS!/10

The trailer does nothing to prepare you for the glory you are about to witness. This is Brokeback Mountain with Anne Hathaway playing Heath Ledger's role. Find a clear bootleg, close the blinds/dim the lights, keep your thumb poised on the pause and rewind buttons, enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2010)

Adonis said:


> *Love and Other Drugs*
> 
> Another stupid romcom where pretty white people have prob--HOLY SHIT, ANNE HATHAWAY JUST WHIPPED OUT THE TWINS!/10
> 
> The trailer does nothing to prepare you for the glory you are about to witness. This is Brokeback Mountain with Anne Hathaway playing Heath Ledger's role. Find a clear bootleg, close the blinds/dim the lights, keep your thumb poised on the pause and rewind buttons, enjoy.


Dude Adonis.

I'm going to be pissed if I go see this tonight and Anne doesn't deliver.

Well, not too pissed.  I suppose I'd just watch Havoc as soon as I get home.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

Isn't Jake Gyllenhaal in that film? Talk about three tits in one movie.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 27, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Dude Adonis.
> 
> I'm going to be pissed if I go see this tonight and Anne doesn't deliver.
> 
> Well, not too pissed.  I suppose I'd just watch Havoc as soon as I get home.



Dude, if you thought Havoc had enough nudity to spank it to then this movie is straight porno.


----------



## Wez ★ (Nov 27, 2010)

Finally caught Scott Pilgrim, really wanted to see it in the Cinema but still thought it was awesome. I love those kinds of movies so it was right up my street, so funny but also some awesome fights.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 27, 2010)

_Prince of Persia Sands of Time - 5.5/1_0


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 27, 2010)

_Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part I
9/10
_


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 27, 2010)

*Inception* - 10/10

should give it a 9 to make it look like i'm not completely bowled over, but i can't find a single fault. perfect movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 27, 2010)

Biutiful 7/10

Very sad and depressing movie. Alejandro González Iñárritu films agan a story without a minor glimpse of joy or happiness. I think its probably his worst job yet, Guillermo Arriaga lacking, maybe?? probably... Anyways its still a good film, with some poetic moments and good sub plots. And of course with Javier Bardem in a good role.


----------



## soulnova (Nov 27, 2010)

Tangled 9/10 
First Disney princess I really like. The horse is a copy of Altivo from El Dorado but I just love him.  Great for kids. I watched it on 2D... don't think the 3D is worthy.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 27, 2010)

> should give it a 9 to make it look like i'm not completely bowled over, but i can't find a single fault. perfect movie.



No movie is perfect.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 27, 2010)

District 9: C+

I still find the movie to be immensely overrated. While it has plenty of intensity and creativity, it falls back on the old cliches of Italian zombie movies(which this is not).

Stupid and psychotic military? Check.

Stupid and annoying protagonist? Check. 

Pretentious social commentary? Check. 

The difference is that few people look at those movies as art, which people seem to think this is.

I loved how someone described it as "GI Joe" dressed up as "Hotel Rwanda". That's the perfect description.

But I do enjoy the movie more than not. If it had Skylines reputation, I'd defend it passionately. But instead, people think it's great, hence my comments.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 27, 2010)

Love and Other Drugs - 5/10.

Despite the relatively ho-hum score, I was relatively pleased.  It offered exactly what I expected.  Adonis came through.  Lots of nude Anne Hathaway.  There were definitely some good scenes in the movie.  I may have to add it to my personal collection someday.

As for the movie, it was a pretty generic brew.  We have all seen this movie before.  Asshole is reformed by the power of love.  Asshole falls for sick girl and takes care of her.  Asshole acts like a knucklehead before he figures out he can't live without her.  Blah blah blah.  A sequel would consist of a hundred more fights.  (Please don't make one.)

There were some laughs in the movie.  The dialogue was decent.  Anne Hathaway is a decent actress and I thought she did pretty well here, pity she didn't have a better movie around her.


----------



## Nakor (Nov 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> As for the rest, post a link. I've heard things where she often changed her mind(for the record, I do think she had an idea where she wanted to go, but I dont think she intended for the books to become darker and darker like they became).





*Spoiler*: __ 




The one that got the reprieve was mr. weasley, which would have been much worse than two who did die as he was a father figure to harry.



She planned for Mr. Weasley's death to happen in book 5 but changed her mind. By planning on doing that, I'd say that is a step in the more darker direction due to his attachment all of the main characters. 








> Out of a 6 billion population. More people havent than have(as impressive as the number is)


It's by far the best selling book series ever. That puts it in a better perspective. 



> Faster: B-
> 
> Pretty fun thriller, even though it's pretty much the same thing as other revenge movies.



I kind of want to see Faster. I enjoy The Rock's action movies. They are always a good time. 

Casino Royale - 8.5/10
Watched it again the other day. I can't remember my previous rating on it, but I feel that I liked it more this time. I wish quantum of solace would have been more like this.


----------



## Utz (Nov 28, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 1 : 9/10

My favorite HP movie so far. I thought they stuck quite true to the first half of the book, and added scenes were also welcome. Can't wait for Part 2!


----------



## blue♥ (Nov 28, 2010)

_The Expendables_ - 4/10

I didn't get it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Nov 28, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> _The Expendables_ - 4/10
> 
> I didn't get it.



Rambo and friends, Inc. shoot the shit out of Banana Republic.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2010)

What is there to get?


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2010)

The Expendables was pretty confusing.  Why was Jet Li teaming up with these guys?  Why did Stallone want Dolph Lundgren for this movie?  Why did Mickey Rourke have the same hair that he did in Iron Man?  I found the movie to be very perplexing.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 28, 2010)

It's just a bunch of 40 somethings experiencing a mid life crisis and killing people who cares if the actual plot makes no sense.


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Nov 28, 2010)

The Social Network: 9/10


----------



## krome (Nov 28, 2010)

Piranha 3D ?/10

Hilariously bad. The extras made the movie worthwhile.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2010)

Kelly Brook naked also made the movie worthwhile.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Nov 28, 2010)

Parallax said:


> It's just a bunch of 40 somethings experiencing a mid life crisis and killing people who cares if the actual plot makes no sense.


^This.


10char


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 28, 2010)

Predators (2010) if I rated Skyline 9/10, this is 10/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 28, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> No movie is perfect.



True, every film has flaws. But in a personal opinion I think you can find a movie perfect, atleast I do sometimes.

Last film I saw was the last part of the Millenium trilogy. I loved it, great movie, good actors, good storyline. They realy ended it well in my opinion. I haven't read the books so I can't say anything about that. *8.5/10*

Shame those dumb Americans have to remake this..


----------



## Rukia (Nov 28, 2010)

Leslie Nielsen passed away.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 29, 2010)

I know, I almost feel the need to watch Wrongfully Accused again......or at least Stan Helsing......Although now that I think about it, Scary Movie 3 sounds good too.

True Grit(original): B+

Great acting(John Wayne owns), excellent dialogue and even better cinematography. I do have a few issues though, albeit minor ones.

The finale was kind of.....absurd and the final scene was downright corny. I also felt Glen Campbell was kind of boring(especially compared to John Wayne). Hopefully Matt Damon improves the character in the remake.

The remake looks cool, but one line keeps bugging me(that "Or should I say "EYE"" line). It's predictable and not very clever(which this one is with its dialogue). 

Not as good as Stagecoach, but is better than Fort Apache and the Shootist. . Need....more....John..,Wayne


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 29, 2010)

Stan Helsing was awfull man .


----------



## Kobe (Nov 29, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Leslie Nielsen passed away.



R.I.P. I watched his movies quite a lot 


The Classic - 10.0

As a fan of Korean movies, I found this one very good as well.. The story might be "classic" but the way it's told was wonderful..


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 29, 2010)

The Prestige (super late on the bandwagon, I know) - 8/10

Movie was great, loved the rivalry between Jackman and Bale, and in general I just love period pieces.

The step into sci fi territory was a little strange, but fuck it. NIKOLA TESLA PLAYED  BY DAVID BOWIE!


----------



## Nakor (Nov 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Not as good as Stagecoach, but is better than Fort Apache and the Shootist. . Need....more....John..,Wayne



Funny you should say this as I just acquired approximately 30 of his films from Red River to The Shootist. Many of them are his older black and white films

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time - 8/10
I greatly enjoyed this movie. There is a quote in the movie that one of the characters writes that says something like Time Waits for No One. I feel the end of the movie conflicted with this quote.


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 30, 2010)

Finally got around to watching _Trainspotting_ yesterday. I really, really liked this movie. The dark humor was great and I just really enjoy movies with the kind of tone it presents. I also enjoyed the acting. I'm a big Robert Carlyle fan and watching him as Begbie was a hoot. I'd give it a good. *8.3/10*. It might grow on me even more, though, as I plan to watch it again soon.

Next up on my list: _Requiem For A Dream_


----------



## Kahvehane (Nov 30, 2010)

_Troy_ - 4/10
Somewhere along the banks of the River Styx, Homer is weeping like no man has ever wept before... I give four points only because the action was decent.

_The Boondock Saints_ - 10/10
First time I've seen this movie, and it's definitely going in my DVD collection the next time I run through a Best Buy. Willem Dafoe was utterly hysterical. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The best scene by far was the one where the brothers start fighting in an air vent, cause it to collapse in their struggle, and promptly fall through the ceiling of the Russian mafia's hotel room, suspended upside-down in the air by the climbing rope they brought along. As they pivot on the swinging rope, they draw their guns and quickly terminate the mafia members in a matter of seconds.


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2010)

Thomaatj said:


> Stan Helsing was awfull man .



You dont know my taste in comedy. Bwahahahaha.

I look at Stan Hellsing to be a bridge between Mel Brooks at his worst(Dracula, Dead and Loving it) and those spoof guys at their best(Meet the Spartans??) 

I always appreciate a spoof movie that tries to be what it's spoofing. 



> Funny you should say this as I just acquired approximately 30 of his films from Red River to The Shootist. Many of them are his older black and white films



I still need to see Red River. The Shootist was a good drama though. 

Oh yeah, I forgot about the Cowboys, which is probably between True Grit and Stagecoach. 

In order out of /10 ratings I'd say this.

Stagecoach: 10/10
The Cowboys: 9/10
True Grit: 8/10
Fort Apache: 8/10
The Shootist: 7/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Nov 30, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> You dont know my taste in comedy. Bwahahahaha.
> 
> I look at Stan Hellsing to be a bridge between Mel Brooks at his worst(Dracula, Dead and Loving it) and those spoof guys at their best(Meet the Spartans??)
> 
> I always appreciate a spoof movie that tries to be what it's spoofing.



Well if you liked it i'm glad for you . Everyone's got a different opinion. But of all the spoof movies I saw this was one of the weakest next to meet the spartans. Shame they don't make them like in the old days, like Airplane. It is a bit outdated now, but stays hilarious if you know the movies they laugh with. Think that's the reason why some people dislike them .


----------



## MartialHorror (Nov 30, 2010)

yeah, there is no denying that spoof movies have fallen.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 30, 2010)

Grant Morrison: Talking With Gods

Pretty neat documentary that takes a look at his career and his personal life. It's not as in depth as I would have liked but the fact that Grant Morrison is so candid and genuine about everything made it easy to get over that. If you're a fan of his work it's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 1, 2010)

Chloe 6/10

Midly interesting thriller from Atom Egoyan. The story sure has its interest during many secuences, the sexual tension is well portrayed (pretty explicit sex scenes included ) but somehow I feel that film could have been more powerfully directed. I am not amazed at any time and also I could see the plot twist early enough. Anyways, I can recommend it even if its to see Julianne Moore and Amanda Seyfried boobs.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 1, 2010)

Machete - 7/10

very funny, awesome fighting.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 1, 2010)

3 Women

I'm really not sure how to react to this, especially after the ending.  I liked it and for the most part it makes sense even though it's bizarre.  Then the last five minutes hit and everything is thrown out the window.  It's definitely worth watching and I'll probably track it down and watch it again.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 1, 2010)

The experiment: Interesting, good movie and Adrian Brody is great again. Only the ending was a bit too high paced for me. I'd like to have known more about the organisators and stuff like that. *7,5/10*

Knight and day: Never taught I would end up seeing this one, but my roommate started watching so I joined. It was the typical over the top action movie that I usually don't like but I must say this one surprised me in the positive way. It was very entertaining, mostly because of Cameron Diaz and Tom Cruise, they had a good chemistry in this movie and were pretty funny together. *7/10*


----------



## krome (Dec 1, 2010)

Fight Club 8.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 1, 2010)

Batman: Under the Red Hood -8.5/10
I love Batman the animated series and any animated batman movie. This one did not disappoint.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Dec 1, 2010)

Inception. 10/10 even though i still can't tell if it was all a dream.


----------



## Netorie (Dec 1, 2010)

The Prince of Persia: Sands of Time
7/10 It was alright. I couldn't get into it as much, probably cause I played the games. I get critical without trying to.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 2, 2010)

Splice 3/10
This is a very disgusting movie. I wanted to forget everything I saw.
I'm really wondering myself on how I was able to sit and finish the movie for hours.

The trailer made me believed it was a horror movie but it was too far from what I anticipated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 2, 2010)

The Late Shift: C+

Pretty interesting story about the battle for the Tonight Show slot. I felt the guy who played Leno wasn't all that though and at times, it feels very much like a made for TV movie. The guy who plays Letterman does well and Kathy Bates owns.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2010)

9 Songs - 3/10
Basically a porn movie with concert scenes in between sex scenes. very boring. it was only an hour in length though, thank goodness, otherwise I would have turned it off before the end. Stupid netflix recommending it to me.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 2, 2010)

Brick 

Unrealistic but still really interesting.  I enjoyed the noir aspect and Joseph Gordon-Levitt pulls off a great performance.  Some of the imagery in this is quite beautiful and overall a solid and enjoyable film.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 2, 2010)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm - 8/10
Can't believe I haven't seen this before. The story is very good and the action scenes are still pretty solid for being made in 1993.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2010)

I agree with you completely about Brick, its a great film but in no way does it seem realistic.

The Wrestler: 8/10

Basically a has-been Rocky, but instead with a creepy lesbian looking Mickey Rourke, alot of tits and a heart problem that stops him from doing the only thing that he can do right. I did like the film alot but some of it was too simplistic, especially the dialogue which doesn't really get the point across alot of the times. Marisa Tomei, like Jennifer Connelly, continues to get miscast tho.


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 2, 2010)

Rewatched 電車男 (Train Man) for a class. 8/10

This is a super adorable movie that I squee over every time someone mentions it. But the opening where the protagonist is so inept is just annoying in how over-exaggerated it is. I find it unrealistic, no matter what anyone says. But I do love the story itself. A typical quirky Japanese movie, but the d'awww factor makes up for it.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 3, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I agree with you completely about Brick, its a great film but in no way does it seem realistic.



I think that's part of what made it work, how extremely unrealistic the whole film was.  It was a pretty straight up noir mystery/thriller but the fact that it was a bunch of high schoolers (the fact that the Pin's mom gave them  juice killed me) running the ENTIRE movie, except that one scene with Shaft, made it a lot of fun.

Also where is your sig from it looks really familiar.


----------



## suraj98 (Dec 3, 2010)

Last i have watched and .this movie is so interesting and entertaining.


----------



## ElementX (Dec 3, 2010)

Unstoppable: 6.5/10

Overrated IMO, but still an entertaining movie. Denzel did his thing, as usual. Still, I never felt that the stakes felt as high as they were portrayed in the movie. It was exciting, but not as exciting as I expected.

Deathly Hallows: 9/10

Yes, I am a potter fan. No, I am not a huge fan of the movies. However, this was the first film that I thought really got it. The acting was better, the characters more genuine, pacing was great and the scenes well adapted. Very satisfied.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 3, 2010)

> Also where is your sig from it looks really familiar.



British tv show called Misfits.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 3, 2010)

I would like to watch Black Swan this weekend, but I'm not sure that it warrants a trip to Dallas.  :S


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 3, 2010)

Screw the Black Swan!

The Warriors Way: B

If you compare it to Ninja assassin, it's the better movie, but the action sequences aren't as good. Still, I liked it.

I especially liked 
*Spoiler*: __ 



that when you think about it, the outlaws actually defeated the ninja. The ninja was usually overpowered in movies, easily crushing gunmen and samurai, when in real life, they just resorted to cheap and dirty tactics. Here, with the exception of the protagonist(who's the best swordsman in the world) and the boss ninja, it appears the outlaws actually killed all the other ninja with like 6-7 guys to spare.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 3, 2010)

Juno

9/10
pek


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 3, 2010)

Law Abiding Citizen : 9.5/10


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 3, 2010)

Tangled- 7/10

Beautiful visuals, but I found nothing memorable in this new Disney film. The songs were okay, the story was okay, the gags were okay. Overall, an okay film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 3, 2010)

Machete - 8/10

"Machete don't text"


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 4, 2010)

Valentine's Day: C-

Way too self-important, thinking it's "The Breakfast Club" meets "Crash", except not good. Still, the cast is great and there was some nice moments with a few good twists.

But damn, it's as if they got the cast before the script. Why were Taylor Lautner and Taylor Swift in this movie?(I mean their characters). It's just too self indulgant.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2010)

I.O.U.S.A. - 7.5/10
Pretty solid documentary on the american economy, specifically the federal deficit.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 4, 2010)

Get him to the greek 8/10

pretty funny


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 4, 2010)

Twilight eclipse - 0/10

Even rifftrax couldn't save this experience... the worst thing human being ever spend money on.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 4, 2010)

The Business of Being Born - 7/10
I recommend watching this if you ever think of having a child some day. Talks about how America has gotten away from using midwives to help women give birth and mostly use hospitals instead. Explains the process hospitals use in getting a woman to deliver a baby, and says due to this process America is second to last in newborn death rate in the modern world. I guess most European countries use midwives most of the time and their birth rate success is way higher than the US. I had no idea about any of this before.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 4, 2010)

The Tourist:  3/10.

Wow, this was honestly the worst movie I have seen all year.

I didn't come into it with high expectations or anything.  I had my doubts about the project.  The Director involved in the project changed names a number of times.  Depp hopped aboard after another actor quit.  The studio posted the first trailer a couple of months before the movie's release date (not a good sign).  The studio also hasn't spent much money advertising it either.  But I never expected it to be this bad.

Depp and Jolie for the first time ever.  That's the main selling point for the film.  I wish they had a better movie around them.  This is as bad as De Niro and Pacino teaming up to make Righteous Kill.

First off, the trailer gives the entire movie away.  There really are no surprises plot-wise.  Depp is playing a familiar character.  I think the Pirates of the Caribbean franchise might have ruined him... every performance seems like a parody of that role now.  Jolie channels her Jane Smith character with equally unimpressive results.  The dialogue is cheesy.  The camerawork is shaky.  The worst thing about the movie though... is that it's incredibly boring.  I never expected it to be boring.  But it is.  Christmas 2010 is a crowded season.  The studio should have considered moving it back to early next year (this tactic worked for Shutter Island)... it might have worked for The Tourist.  (Shutter Island is a far superior film though).  I just think they might have tricked more movie goers into seeing this crap.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 4, 2010)

Mr and Mrs. Smith: Had it funny moments, would have been better without the whole explosion-hollywood style. *6/10*

I also finished watching the Pacific and I loved it. It's so good, people said BOB was better but for me they're both excellent. See this if you haven't!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 4, 2010)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Law Abiding Citizen : 9.5/10


Now that is a great movie. It's heavily underrated.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 4, 2010)

Four Lions 5/10 Tried to be a dramatic comedy and failed in both aspects.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 5, 2010)

Valentino: The Last Emperor - 7/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 5, 2010)

Last I saw was 9, one of the better animationfilms that i've seen lately. Original and nicely made. *7.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2010)

Police Academy: B

Well, this was a surprise. Despite spawning a slew of awful sequels, this was pretty good! Constantly entertaining with an ambitious finale, it has some great comical moments.


----------



## Sparrow (Dec 5, 2010)

Uncle Buck. Fuckin' *10/10*!


----------



## krome (Dec 5, 2010)

Dorian Gray 5.5/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 6, 2010)

Inglorious basterds: still one of my favorites of last year. Just love the way they made it and the fact they use all different languages, the actors are perfect ofc, especially Christophe Waltz.* 9/10*

Into the wild: Finally got to see it, beautifull movie. Will surely rewatch this one. *9/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street Part 2: C-

Its one of those movies where Im not sure if it's good or bad.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 6, 2010)

*Chronicle of Narnia: Prince Caspian* - 6/10 Kinda boring, but damn Prince Caspian was easy on the eyes. 

*Tangled* - 9/10 Wonderful! hnnnnnnngh----!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 6, 2010)

Killshot 7/10


----------



## tashtin (Dec 6, 2010)

just returned from watching Warriors Way.

The film was epic! 

the story is quite weak and its filled with clich?s but it was tremendous fun.

if you enjoyed 300 than you will love this film, I highly recommend it.

8/10 for Warriors Way


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 6, 2010)

2/10. It was one of the Harry Potter films. I think Prisoner of Azkiban.

I wasn't really watching the movie though. Was watching the RiffTrax of it.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 6, 2010)

The Chaser - 8/10

very gripping.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 6, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> 2/10. It was one of the Harry Potter films. I think Prisoner of Azkiban.
> 
> I wasn't really watching the movie though. Was watching the RiffTrax of it.


I don't know what RiffTrax is but the Prisoner of Azkaban is my favorite HP film. I'm no HP fanatic but I fuck with PoA.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 6, 2010)

The Young Victoria

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2010)

lol, I thought Hp3 was the 2nd-to-worst movie of the Harry Potter franchise, but it's still pretty good. The only one I dislike is Hp5.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 6, 2010)

Death at a Funeral : based on Comedy: 9.5/10, base on overall: 9/10


----------



## krome (Dec 6, 2010)

Eclipse (Twilight Series) 0/10

Somehow, it was worse than the first two.


----------



## Adonis (Dec 6, 2010)

krome said:


> Eclipse (Twilight Series) 0/10
> 
> Somehow, it was worse than the first two.



New Moon had rifftrax quality.

Eclipse approaches competence (as far as the source material allows) to the point of being boring. It's still awful soap opera horseshit but you can't lawl at it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2010)

As I've said before, Eclipse is either redundant or New Moon was just pointless(as both films pretty much were the same thing).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

HP3 really divides people, personally its my favourite out of the lot.

Art of War- horrible/10

Someone make sure Wesley Snipes stays in prison and so doesn't film more straight to DVD flicks. Its about the same quality as current Steven Segal movies but without the lulz.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 6, 2010)

I Need that Record!

A documentary of the decline of the record store and the record business overall.  It was ok, nothing you haven't heard before.  I realized as much as I like Glenn Branca's music I don't think I'd ever like to meet him

Dr Who 2005 Christmas Special

David Tennant's first Dr Who episode.  I liked it a lot, it was fun and wacky and just a good watch overall.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 6, 2010)

Art of War wasnt a direct-to-DVD flick.

It's sequel was....


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 6, 2010)

I know it wasn't, but the quality of it was that level.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 7, 2010)

Un Prophète: French movie about criminals in jail. Very good and strong movie. *8/10*


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 8, 2010)

Did I just see a Fred Movie trailer on my tv? The annoying little thing on Youtube has his own film?!! Good one Hollywood.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 8, 2010)

Death note the movie. Seen this one a couple times now and I still love it. Eventough they don't stick to the manga at all. Normally this would annoy me but this time it doesn't. I love the story from the film and it's fun to watch two different good versions of one concept. *9/10*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 8, 2010)

Harry Potter and whatever it was... The last one, in short - 3/10. I'm not gonna bash fantasy for kiddies thou.

Tangled - 5/10. Generic, but hey, nothing better was made in 3D anyway.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 9, 2010)

Goyokin: A-

Excellent samurai film.


----------



## megan8788 (Dec 9, 2010)

The last movie that i saw is the wrong turn. It was quite amazing with breath taking horror. I watched this movie twice and i will  undoubtedly rate this movie 9 out of 20.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 9, 2010)

Beauty and the Beast 9/10

They're reairing this in Spain and since last time I watched it on VHS I was a kid I decided to give it a try. What I remembered still goes on, probably best Disney film ever. Gorgeous animation even 19 years later, a very sad and moving story, great characters and some of the best songs the studio has produced. Truly delightful.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 9, 2010)

megan8788 said:


> The last movie that i saw is the wrong turn. It was quite amazing with breath taking horror. I watched this movie twice and i will  undoubtedly rate this movie 9 out of 20.



Weird rating .


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2010)

_*Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs: B+ *_
A surprisingly funny movie.


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 9, 2010)

Did a Netflix Spanish marathon:

En la Cama 9/10 Gorgeous half-naked actors  

Don't Tempt Me 8/10 I like the style and creativity of this movie. Ensemble cast includes Penelope Cruz and Gael Garcia Bernal, what more can you ask for?

The Orphanage 7/10 I'm a bit desensitized to supernatural horror films, so this one felt a bit predictable.


----------



## Vonocourt (Dec 9, 2010)

runsakurarun said:


> The Orphanage 7/10 I'm a bit desensitized to supernatural horror films, so this one felt a bit predictable.



I don't know, one of the reasons why I liked it because it was almost comforting in it's familiarness.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 9, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Did I just see a Fred Movie trailer on my tv? The annoying little thing on Youtube has his own film?!! Good one Hollywood.



ur fucking joking right? 
what the hell would the plotline be? 2 hours of fred pulling retarded faces and talking stupidly to a webcam?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 9, 2010)

I guess Fighter is the film to see tomorrow.  I've heard a lot of buzz about Bale's performance, so I'm definitely curious to see whether or not he delivers.


----------



## krome (Dec 9, 2010)

The Young Victoria 7/10


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2010)

V for Vendetta 8.5/10.

I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 10, 2010)

Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow | 8/10.
Saw this in theaters when it came out and even by re watching it on DVD now it barely lost any of its style. A great visual film with a nice popcorn story. Top quality entertainment.

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 1 | 7/10
Definitely one of the best Potter films, and finally a good Potter by Yates (I hated the two previous ones). Great job by the actors, honestly. Especially Emma Watson put on a great show in my opinion. The part in Harry's birth town with the old lady in her house was almost exactly as I pictured it from the book and got me to the edge of my seat. 
Unfortunately I was watching this film in English with Polish subtitles so sometimes I didn't understand all the names because in my language most names differ from the original English ones. Need to re watch it soon. 

New Kids Turbo | 8/10
Thin story, but I don't think I ever laughed this hard in theater. The atmosphere in the (full) theater was great as well. Finally some good over the top Dutch humor on the big screen again after all these years.  
(trailer for the interested: Oh and RDR).


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 10, 2010)

Horrid Crow said:


> New Kids Turbo | 8/10
> Thin story, but I don't think I ever laughed this hard in theater. The atmosphere in the (full) theater was great as well. Finally some good over the top Dutch humor on the big screen again after all these years.
> (trailer for the interested: Oh and RDR).



Kick some kut.

Have to see that one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 10, 2010)

Chronicles of Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn Trader: B-

Maybe a B. It's nice, fantasy fluff. But is it just me or has the point of these films been lost. The first film was a direct biblical metaphor. The sequels deal with God-themes a bit but it feels tacked on in comparison. My complaint is how they drop it in so the themes feel pointless, but distracting(Example, Aslan says he exists in our world, just under a different name....It just feels odd to me that they'd have that in what otherwise is a secular movie).

Also, the girl seems to have plenty of 'wow, that's amazing" moments despite the fact they APPARENTLY GREW OLD IN NARNIA. It seems like this and and the previous film forgot that.

Still, I enjoyed it and the review will be up tomorrow(hopefully).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 10, 2010)

Entrelobos 6/10

Nice but flawed spanish movie about a kid who spent 13 years living alone with wolves in the mountains. The reailsation while good has too many "pretty shots" just because. Lots of nature, animals and etc that dont really offer anything. The kid is quite good for a hard role as this, practically he's alone all the movie. The story is interesting but the pacing is not always keeping with it. Not bad but theres something not correct in the middle of the stuff.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 10, 2010)

Unstoppable 8/10

i was expecting more


----------



## Nakor (Dec 10, 2010)

A Christmas Carol - 9/10
A lovely movie that makes you smile. A little too overacted though, especially the scenes taking place in the Cratchit household.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 10, 2010)

> Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow | 8/10.
> Saw this in theaters when it came out and even by re watching it on DVD now it barely lost any of its style. A great visual film with a nice popcorn story. Top quality entertainment.



Really? I remember watching it a few years back and its embarrassingly bad.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 10, 2010)

I'd rather watch the Rocketeer than watch Sky Captain.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 10, 2010)

Scrooge - 7/10
Albert Finney musical version of A Christmas Carol.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2010)

I liked Inception, but they are playing way too many TV commercials for it right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 11, 2010)

Tell me about it, if I hear masterpiece once more im gonna scream.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 11, 2010)

*127 Hours - Rotten Tomatoes 93%*

It was pretty good.  Since it was based off a true story - it made it a bit more interesting.  James Franco did a good job.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2010)

I wasnt a big fan of Sky Captain. It wasn't bad, and I can see why some people would love it, it just wasnt my type of thing.


----------



## Sunako (Dec 11, 2010)

Chronicles of Narnia - 3D
7/10  XD


----------



## Kαrin (Dec 11, 2010)

The Hangover - 9/10

"toodaloo mothafucka"


----------



## Horrid Crow (Dec 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Really? I remember watching it a few years back and its embarrassingly bad.



To the average person I think it is. Most people didn't like it I guess...
The over usage of CGI is off-putting for a lot of people. Also there are sometimes really subtle and sometimes more obvious references to classical films which I really loved.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim vs the world 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Tell me about it, if I hear masterpiece once more im gonna scream.


I don't think it's fun to re-watch.  The opening half of the movie focuses on explanations and rules.  Being battered down by these sequences on multiple occasions is masochistic.  I wouldn't wish it on anyone.

I still think it's a good movie.  But now that I have been able to remove myself from the hype... I actually think it's one of Nolan's weaker films.  I'd put it with Insomnia.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 11, 2010)

The Stepfather: Pretty entertaining but way too predictable.. Hot girl was a big plus. *7/10*


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2010)

Black Swan - 9/10
The acting was really well done. Thought Natalie Portman did a great job, same with Barbara Hershey. The story kept me interested throughout. Aronofsky did a great job mixing in the psychological stuff too.


----------



## Sima (Dec 11, 2010)

Love and Other Drugs - 8/10

It was funny at parts, and there was a really sad scene towards the end of it. It had  lots of sexual behavior and crude humor, but all and all, it was a decent movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2010)

Shit guys.  I just missed out.

The big local radio station is getting a special screening of True Grit this weekend.  The theater was permitted to sell the remaining 4 unused tickets.  This friend right in front of me in line bought the last two.  He has foiled me before too.

I got to see the crappy Tourist last weekend, but missed out on this!


----------



## Nakor (Dec 11, 2010)

The Union: The Business Behind Getting High - 8/10
Good documentary about the ridiculousness of making marijuana illegal especially with allowing alcohol and cigarettes to be legal.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 11, 2010)

Batman Begins - 8.5/10.  It's a better movie than The Dark Knight.  No matter how many times I watch both... I always come to the same conclusion.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 11, 2010)

Back-door Sluts 9: C-

Not as good as Back-door Sluts 8.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 11, 2010)

The Fifth Element. What happened to Jovivich? She was really good in this film. The entire cast is awesome and both the jokes and the action are well-timed... Plus that opera scene is still one of my favourite scenes of all time... Deserves a *9*, easily.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 11, 2010)

The A-Team. I gotta say, when I saw the previews for this movie when it hit theaters, I never thought I would even watch it. It didn't look like something I could get into. After downloading and watching it out of complete boredom, I gotta say, it was damn good. I'm happy I decided to give it a chance. 9/10.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 11, 2010)

8/10
Cinderella Man


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 11, 2010)

blue♥ said:


> Rewatched 電車男 (Train Man) for a class. 8/10
> 
> This is a super adorable movie that I squee over every time someone mentions it. But the opening where the protagonist is so inept is just annoying in how over-exaggerated it is. I find it unrealistic, no matter what anyone says. But I do love the story itself. A typical quirky Japanese movie, but the d'awww factor makes up for it.



Which reminds me, I never got around to finishing Densha Otoko (I do remember the Imperial March theme scene though). I'll have to rewatch the entire thing sometime.

*Welcome Back, Mr.McDonald (9/10)*

Great film overall. The comedy wasn't overbearing yet somehow managed to drive the entire plot in a non-comedic direction, which I found impressive.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Tangled - 10/10 - Great movie, much better than how it was marketing led me to belive.  Even though its CGI, it has the same heart as previous Disney movies.  Scenes with Rapunzel's parents have more emotion than everything Dreamworks and Blue Sky have made.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 11, 2010)

I watched A-Team a few minutes ago. Great head...I mean movie. 8/10


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Tangled - 10/10 - Great movie, much better than how it was marketing led me to belive.  Even though its CGI, it has the same heart as previous Disney movies.  *Scenes with Rapunzel's parents have more emotion than everything Dreamworks and Blue Sky have made.*



I teared up like a little bitch. :\


----------



## Castiel (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh yeah I did the same when I noticed the King was crying.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 11, 2010)

The chronicles of Narnia: The voyage of the Dawn Treader 7/10

Entertaining movie with a high production but I think its a little step down compared o the two previous films. I dont know why but it felt a bit more generic to me. While it was fun to watch and the visuals were even fantastic at times I never was thrilled by it. It also lacks that feel of epicness that the others had to an extent. Still its a fun ride, no doubt about it.


----------



## Koi (Dec 11, 2010)

Castiel said:


> Oh yeah I did the same when I noticed the King was crying.



Same.  I loved how they were completely silent, though.  They were silent, and yet it still had that great an impact.  I'm glad they didn't add any dialogue, because it just wasn't necessary.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 11, 2010)

Just watched the whole Ocean trilogy for the first time and I loved it. First was the best one for sure though.

The trilogy gets an 8/10 for me.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 12, 2010)

HP: The Deathly Hallows Part I

Watched it with a Japanese sub in Japan lol.  Didn't remove anything from the movie; overall I felt it was far better than Half Blood Prince and just a tad better than OotP.  I liked the general atmosphere of the movie; it was the same atmosphere that I felt when I read the book a long time ago the night of release in my room with just my lamp on.  Ending, as to be expected, was so abrupt that some people in the audience were asking if that was it.  I was a bit confused as well, but generally, was a great movie.

8.5/10


----------



## Espada_Uno (Dec 12, 2010)

Inkheart..... wasn't as good as the book.  Dissapointed :/


----------



## Nakor (Dec 12, 2010)

Beer Wars - 8.5/10
Great documentary about the beer industry and how Anheuser-Busch is such a dick.


----------



## KarasuNoItachi (Dec 12, 2010)

saw 7 (3d)

4/10 ...such an awesome saga ended in a shitty way.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 12, 2010)

Spartacus 10/10

I catched it randomly on TV and it was a long time since last time I watched it I decided to revisit it. If theres someone here who havent seen this masterpiece of cinema stop whatever you're doing and go watch it. Impressive cast, amazing plot and screenplay, superb direction, extraordinary production values and the list goes on with every aspect you can think of. One of my very few 10s but truly deserved.


----------



## Elphaba (Dec 12, 2010)

HP and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1: 8/10 

Pretty good. I don't read the books or anything, so I don't know how accurate it would be to someone who does, but I enjoyed it much more than the past few movies. At least this one had humor.

Of course, there was some obnoxious 8 year old behind me telling her mom what would happen a couple of minutes before it did, so nothing came as a surprise.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 12, 2010)

*Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street 7/10*

Watched it in car on way back from Florida. Never seen the play, but fan of numerous Tim Burton films. Had to say, I had a little trouble hearing the actors, but that may be due to the poor quality coming out of the DVD player in my car. Either way I understood the story. The songs were interesting, not sure what I think of certain voices of certain celebrities, but I couldnt do any better. My main reaction out of this story was "Oh my. Look at all these people from Harry Potter!" But I enjoyed the story and wasn't actually expecting the ending to be exactly what it was. Yay Sweeny Todd! 


*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 7/10*

Was lucky enough to find tickets for the day after the premiere. Read the 7th book, and the accuracy was very good (though Harry's eyes are still blue and not green) but I dont really care. Would of enjoyed the movie more if I got a better seat and if there wasnt a annoying 5 year old talking about Jesus in the front row. Though it was slightly amusing. 

Thought the ending of the movie was kinda cheesy, with Voldemort holding up the wand and lightning coming out of it 

Cant wait for the 2nd part though, looking forward to it


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2010)

I got three movies for you!

The African Queen: B+

It was a really good movie with strong actors and a compelling plot. But I didnt think it was amazing. In fact, sometimes its downright contrived and maybe relies a bit too much on obvious stock footage. Still, it was a strong film.

The Family Plot: C-

This was Hitchcock's final movie and it is a little lame. The casting choices are just downright strange(Bruce Dern as the hero?) and the characters are all pretty annoying. It's also VERY anti-climactic. Still, it has its moments and I liked the villain. The scenery was nice too.

It's an okay movie, but is certainly mediocre when you remember that this was supposed to be Hitchcock's final film. It lacks the strong sequences that "Frenzy"(his previous movie) had, but also irritated me a lot less.

The Human Centipede: C

Finally, I have it for my reviewing pleasure. I have to confess........I expected this to be shit. The premise is just too silly for me. But to my surprise, it takes itself pretty seriously and ends up being a fairly suspensful and disturbing film.

It's just too bad it falls into so many 'bad movie' cliches, like characters doing stupid things(did the girl not see the phone RIGHT IN FRONT OF HER?), low budget horror movie music in a desperate attempt to make some flat sequences seem more suspensful and moments where it's just hard to take seriously. The Japanese Guys ending rant felt pretentious as hell.

ALso, the movie doesnt seem to have thought itself through. With the ending, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



It's a downer. But at the same time, it's more than likely if she survives a day or 2, someone will come and rescue her. 

Finally, why is the Japanese guy the head when he's not the main character. Wierd. 


[/QUOTE]

But I'll stop now and go into the rest for my review.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 13, 2010)

*Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels*

Geez, the British accent was so thick it wasn't even funny. Couldn't have understood it without subtitles I think. 

7.5/10



*The Expendables*

Shaky plot, and I don't like the fact that they kept making fun of Jet Li for no apparent reason other than maybe because he is an Asian. 

6/10


*Inception*

Needless to say, the plot was A+. But what impressed me even more than the intelligence of the plot was the way Nolan told the story. He made a complicated concept accessible to the general audience, which is what defines a truly excellent director. 

The cast was simply outstanding and the cinematography was amazing.

10/10


----------



## alencarl (Dec 13, 2010)

This film felt very perfect. I don?t remember feeling this satisfied with a Harry Potter movie since Chamber of Secrets. By this, I mean that the experience of seeing this movie almost exactly mirrored my experience reading the book all those three years ago? I cannot wait to see this movie again. It?s going to be spectacular and even more perfect. To believe that this is just Part 1 is crazy. To just imagine Part 2 is too much because if it is like anything like this (which it probably is), it will be even more perfect.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 13, 2010)

Rogue: About a huge crocodile attacking a touristboat. Beginning was ok, but the movie was so slow and boring at the end. *6/10*


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

*How to Train a Dragon* - 8/10 Cute Movie. 

*Australia* - 7.5/10 Depressing as fuck, long as fuck, plot was soso... great acting though.


----------



## Koi (Dec 13, 2010)

^How many times did you think Australia was going to end before it actually did?  I watched it with my mom and there were like four times where she was like, 'Oh, okay it's over, let me go finish whatever I was doing.'  Only to have more movie to watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2010)

Citizen Kane - 7/10


Best movie of all time? Gimme a break. I've seen better made-for-tv movies.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 13, 2010)

Due Date. 8/10. Genuinely funny at some parts, cliche comedy at others and it's RDJ.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 13, 2010)

M.A.S.H

I liked it but it really feels like a movie of its time.  Still worth a spin and it has some really fun and enjoyable moments.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 13, 2010)

The brotherhood 2. Young warlocks 0/10

Omg, wtf did I just watch??? Extremely low budget horror/thriller shit with abysmal production values. Worst acting you can imagine (pretty much amateurish), most stupid and laughable plot ever, complete lack of something you would call directing a movie, hilarious special effects and some truly crappy homoerotic atmosphere to end it all. A must watch and an instant classic.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> ^How many times did you think Australia was going to end before it actually did?  I watched it with my mom and there were like four times where she was like, 'Oh, okay it's over, let me go finish whatever I was doing.'  Only to have more movie to watch.



More than once for sure.  It keeps going and going and going... Hugh Jackman looked good in it though.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 13, 2010)

Great acting in Australia?  Hugh Jackman?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 13, 2010)

Koi said:


> ^How many times did you think Australia was going to end before it actually did?  I watched it with my mom and there were like four times where she was like, 'Oh, okay it's over, let me go finish whatever I was doing.'  Only to have more movie to watch.



lol, too many times.

I actually liked the movie a lot until they finally got the cattle in. When it wouldn't FREAKING end, I was like "It's still going?". Then I expected it to end after the bad guy got thrown out by his boss. 

But then it KEPT GOING! Argh. Im a sucker for overlong epics(Once Upon a Time in America and Lawrence of Arabia own), but that lacked the energy to sustain my interest.

It's not a bad movie though. It has its moments.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 13, 2010)

Kickass-8/10


----------



## Kuya (Dec 14, 2010)

*Smiley Face*

Awesome stoner movie. It's the random journey of a stoner girl who accidentally ate her roomate's hash cupcakes.

I'm still high right now, but im giving this a 10/10 (for a stoner movie)


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 14, 2010)

The Nail

7/10

Intresting story one that you wanna keep on watching


----------



## The Boss (Dec 14, 2010)

*Lilo and Stitch *- 8/10 Not fond of the art style but was fun to watch. 

Re-watched* Batman Begins* - 5/10 ... as boring as I remembered it.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 14, 2010)

> Best movie of all time? Gimme a break. I've seen better made-for-tv movies.



Citizen Kane is just you average film really, but the directing for its time was groundbreaking.

Mask:7/10

Im talking about the Cher "I have a son with the face of a tree" and not the Jim Carrey one. Its a good enough movie, at times it feels more like a feel good yet poignant TV movie with its characters and predictable turn of events and tropes. The character of Rocky really does get to you though, even if the make up looks silly. Oh world, you shallow shallow bastard.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 14, 2010)

Dossier K: Excellent Belgian movie *8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 14, 2010)

I loved Citizen Kane.

For me, while yeah, the story is pretty typical, it's how it's told that fascinates me. The only downside for that film is its obvious hype backlash(I mean, Slumdog Millionaire gets it for being the alleged best movie of the year; so what does the alleged best movie of all time get?)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2010)

Historically most movies ain't got shit on Citizen Kane, but yeah judging it as a film especially in contemporary times it's kinda ok.  

Still without it I'm positive most of your favorite films would have never been made.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 14, 2010)

A Series Of Unfortunate Events
10/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 14, 2010)

JellyButter said:


> A Series Of Unfortunate Events
> 10/10


Lemony Snickets?

Yeah, I really enjoyed that one.  I also thought it was incredibly underrated.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 14, 2010)

Gonna get the A-Team soon.

The Last Airbender- FUCKING GARBAGE.

1.337/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 15, 2010)

Machete: Loved it, everything I expected and better. This movie is so hilarious and cool. And the cast was awesome. * 9/10*


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Dec 16, 2010)

*The expendables:* A solid 6 out of 10.

*The Wrestler: *A 7 out of 10.

*Despicable Me: *7 out of 10


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

3:10 to Yuma (1957) - 8/10
3:10 to Yuma (2007) - 8.5/10

Speaking to a friend on AIM pushed me to watching 3:10 to Yuma remake (was meaning to for a while but forgot), and because its been years since I saw the original I saw them back to back.

First thing that really stood out to me is how faithful it is to the original script, whole scenes and full dialogues are pulled right out of the original (so much so that the writer of the original is given a screenwriter's credit in the remake which I think is stand up decision), though I thought the stuff with Luke Wilson could have been skipped even if the chase was pretty neat.

IfI had to pick one I'd prefer, I'm going with the remake.  The original is still pretty good especially for a 50's Western that didn't involve Hawks or Ford, but I liked the set pieces and the direction of the remake a lot, and I loved the character work and the entire climactic showdown.

Not entirely sure how to feel about the new ending, I get the original ending would have felt like a cop out to modern audiences but watching both movies back to back really drives the massive difference in tone of the endings.  Still a well directed and engaging ending.


When it comes to who was the better Ben Wade, it'sa hard decision but I'm going with Glenn Ford over Russel Crowe by a hair.  But definitely Christian Bale over Van Heflin as Dan Evans because of all the stuff they did with the character.

I'm a little disappointed they made the character Potter into a copy of Doc from Deadwood instead of the loveable drunk from the original, mainly because I would have loved seen Tudyk play that role.


----------



## Eki (Dec 16, 2010)

Inception- 9/10


Was a great movie, but was expecting a bit more depth i guess... i dunno


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 16, 2010)

Eki said:


> Inception- 9/10
> 
> 
> Was a great movie, but was expecting a bit more depth i guess... i dunno



Find a top and spin it sir, you might still be dreaming. 



Thomaatj said:


> Machete: Loved it, everything I expected and better. This movie is so hilarious and cool. And the cast was awesome. * 9/10*



Was it really that great? The theatrical trailer made me want to facepalm (didn't help that it was during Predators), but I guess I could be wrong. I might go see it now.



Castiel said:


> 3:10 to Yuma (1957) - 8/10
> 3:10 to Yuma (2007) - 8.5/10



I've never seen the original, but I guess watching it back to back with the remake will probably give you your best assessment of each. I always felt that the ending in the 2007 version was suitable (especially Charlie's death) so I can't even imagine how they did it in the original.

Man, reading this got me in the mood to watch Tombstone again.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 16, 2010)

Castiel: I agree, I suppose. I really liked the remake but only kind of liked the original. The original was mainly good due to the actors doing a great job. The remake I felt was an all around better movie. 

Red Cliff Part 1: B

This movie isn't THAT great. But it is a pretty ambitious epic that does a lot right. It's certainly worth watching if you're into Hong Kong epics, but I dont think John Woo knew what kind of movie he wanted to make.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2010)

The Boss said:


> *Lilo and Stitch *- 8/10 Not fond of the art style but was fun to watch.
> 
> *Re-watched Batman Begins - 5/10 ... as boring as I remembered it*.



Omg someone agrees me!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

> I've never seen the original, but I guess watching it back to back with the remake will probably give you your best assessment of each.


I always try to watch remakes and originals back to back whenever possible.

I plan on reseeing True Grit the day before I catch the Coen Brother's version


> I always felt that the ending in the 2007 version was suitable (especially Charlie's death) so I can't even imagine how they did it in the original.


In the original Dan makes it to the train alive (with Ben's help) and shoots Charlie as the train pulls away.


> Castiel: I agree, I suppose. I really liked the remake but only kind of liked the original. The original was mainly good due to the actors doing a great job. The remake I felt was an all around better movie.


Yeah I agree on this, the entire original was being held up by a solid script and an amazing performance by Glenn Ford whereas the remake had a lot of going for it.  But still it is pretty good 50's western overall



Definitely overall this is one of the best cases of a "classic" being remade the right way.  They preserved what made the original work and brought enough to the table to justify its existence.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 16, 2010)

Megamind 7/10

Yet another fun, interesting and gourgeosly animated film. The main character sure its funny and the parody on superhero conventions really works. I wasnt thrilled by the movie but I also kept a smile most of time. Probably one of the top 5 animated movies this year.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 16, 2010)

The 3:10 To Yuma Comparison makes me interested to read our respective comparisons of True Grit when we have an opportunity to see the new one.

I have high expectations for it.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 16, 2010)

Friday
10/10
Classic ♥


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 16, 2010)

Pearl Harbor

Fucking terrible. I liked the part where the Japs bombed Pearl Harbor,but it was a shitty movie overall.
1/10.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 16, 2010)

> The 3:10 To Yuma Comparison makes me interested to read our respective comparisons of True Grit when we have an opportunity to see the new one.


Cool.  I plan on seeing the remake on opening day and plan to make a post when I get back.



> I have high expectations for it.


Ditto, I mean its the fucking Coen brothers, and Jeff Bridges playing the role that got John Wayne his Oscar (not saying its the best Wayne performance from what I remember it's not, his best is probably Searchers or Stagecoach.  But one of his most iconic)


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 16, 2010)

8/10 - Voyage of the Dawn Treader.

Enjoyable fantasy movie.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 17, 2010)

Someone make the Best Film of 2010 thread. cba.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 17, 2010)

Solid Snake said:


> Was it really that great? The theatrical trailer made me want to facepalm (didn't help that it was during Predators), but I guess I could be wrong. I might go see it now.



The thing is, you have to see this movie with the right expectations. I did and I loved it. This is a movie you put your brain on pause for a while and you just enjoy: over the top action, hot babes, awesome kills and a great cast playing roles they never have.

Some friends of mine never saw things like Plannet terror/dawn of the dead/hell ride and other movies in that genre. After the movie they were like: doesn't make sense, that was not possible and stuff like that. So they didn't understand the whole point of the movie and didn't think of it as pure amusement.

But I could understand people who dislike this genre even if they get the point. I love movies likes that so I enjoyed this one. I'd say, give it a try .


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2010)

I liked Machete, but felt the problem was that it eventually ceased being grindhouse-esque and started becoming mighty self indulgent and pretentious.


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 17, 2010)

Black Swan 8/10

I came in expecting the usual dark, devolving characters from the director of Requiem for a Dream. I just wasn't convinced enough that Natalie Portman's character was as messed up as those drug dependent kids for her to spiral down the way that she did. 


*Spoiler*: _Spoiler Alert!_ 



The movie has a lot of parallels with the french movie The Piano Teacher. The overbearing mom that she still lives with, the frigid, perfectionist classically trained artist, the self-loathing and self-mutilation.




Tangled 7/10

Disney's last princess movie, this movie just screamed 'movie musical written/designed by a  Jewish caucasian man' to me. The songs were forgettable, I expected more from Alan Menken. Pop star Mandy Moore's Rapunzel singing voice is too nasal compared to the other characters.

On the up side, the animation was superb and the characters have real chemistry. The over-efficient horse Maximus was funny and the charming thief Flynn made me smile most of the time.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 17, 2010)

The Grinch Who Stole Christmas 
uhhh , 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2010)

Tron Legacy: B-

Excellent CGI(some of the best I've ever seen) and even better sound effects(something overlooked by everyone). But I felt that you needed to see the first film to truely appreciate it, and for some reason, its not easy to find. Plus, considering the movie is named after him, Tron himself is barely a factor here.

Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 17, 2010)

Tron Legacy

10/10


----------



## Huntress (Dec 17, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Tron Legacy: B-
> 
> Excellent CGI(some of the best I've ever seen) and even better sound effects(something overlooked by everyone). But I felt that you needed to see the first film to truely appreciate it, and for some reason, its not easy to find. Plus, considering the movie is named after him, Tron himself is barely a factor here.
> 
> Review should be up tomorrow.



the first movie is on youtube, just search Tron.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 17, 2010)

I refuse to watch movies online. Besides the ethical considerations, my eyes strain too easily on the computer.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 17, 2010)

Tron plays on the stations here nearly every Christmas.


----------



## Koi (Dec 18, 2010)

It's on SciFi every year around the holidays, no?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

*Insomnia*

I like it very much. Engrossing story, great cast and acting, decent visual & sound effects. 2 hours well spent.

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 18, 2010)

If I see iit, then fine. But I prefer DVD's for so many reasons and it doesnt make their decision not to rerelease it any less idiotic.

But moving on,

Operation: Endgame: F

HOLY SHIT THIS MOVIE SUCKED! IT HAD AN AWESOME PREMISE AND A GREAT CAST YET SUCKED SO HARD! No wonder it went direct-to-DVD.I actually didnt plan on reviewing this, but now I feel I have too.


----------



## Friday (Dec 18, 2010)

Tangled: No Toy Story 3. I honestly didn't know much about Rapunzel except for her long hair. I really liked the story though. Was kinda hoping she would get her magical hair back.

8/10.


----------



## Solid Snake (Dec 18, 2010)

Must. Watch. Tron. Legacy.





And Toy Story 3.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> If I see iit, then fine. But I prefer DVD's for so many reasons and it doesnt make their decision not to rerelease it any less idiotic.
> 
> But moving on,
> 
> ...


I watched it two weeks ago. You're right; it blows.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

*The Town*

Acted and directed by Ben Affleck.

Decent. Keep it up, Ben.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeremy Renner was great in the town.  He's a terrific supporting actor.


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 18, 2010)

Sweeney Todd: God I love Johnny Depp in that film. His singing was beautiful but some of the singing annoyed me so 8/10.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 18, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Jeremy Renner was great in the town.  He's a terrific supporting actor.



The guy from The Hurt Locker? Yup, he was good.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 18, 2010)

The American: 4/10

Plot was intriguing until I realized that it would never pick up.  When it did "pick up" it was like watching OJ Simpson's car chase except it never ended.  Overall, I felt Clooney's acting was decent, if not moderately good.  However the movie itself felt like it should have been deeper yet yielded nothing of the sort.  Maybe I'm missing the point of the movie, but for someone who enjoyed "Red" deeply I suppose this movie was a bit different from my expectations, and that can do a lot to my opinion on things.


----------



## jugni (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff said:


> The American: 4/10
> 
> Plot was intriguing until I realized that it would never pick up.  When it did "pick up" it was like watching OJ Simpson's car chase except it never ended.  Overall, I felt Clooney's acting was decent, if not moderately good.  However the movie itself felt like it should have been deeper yet yielded nothing of the sort.  Maybe I'm missing the point of the movie, but for someone who enjoyed "Red" deeply I suppose this movie was a bit different from my expectations, and that can do a lot to my opinion on things.



I liked the movie, but I can see how it may not be very appealing to everyone. Although I was also expecting the movie to be different when I started to watch it, I still liked how it turn out at the end.


Black Swan: I would give it 9/10. The acting was excellent, and I was simply amazed by the end of the movie.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 18, 2010)

Tron:Legacy  9/10 one of the good movies of 2010


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Dec 18, 2010)

*Tangled*, a definite 20 on a 10 scale, it brought back that ole Disney we all loved as children, and in the same instant ripped it from our grasp


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 18, 2010)

The Tourist 8/10
It wasnt very exciting to me but it was still good. I liked the twist about Alexander but I kinda figured it out about 5 minutes before they revealed it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 19, 2010)

RED: 7.2/10

Very fun movie. John Malkovich's performance is what really stood out for me during the movie. He was kinda like Deadpool, lol.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 19, 2010)

jugni said:


> I liked the movie, but I can see how it may not be very appealing to everyone. Although I was also expecting the movie to be different when I started to watch it, I still liked how it turn out at the end.



I liked the movie a lot, too. I agree it's not for most people. I had read before I watched it that it was a slow and not action-y movie, so I went in not expecting it. Definitely made it more enjoyable not expecting some crazy action flick. I loved the ending, too.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2010)

Tron Legacy:  7/10.  Beautiful movie.  Some innovative concepts.  Good music.  There are lots of aspects of the film that I can really admire.

Cheesy dialogue, stiff acting, and runs a bit long.  Those were pretty much the main detractors for me.


----------



## Sands (Dec 19, 2010)

Megamind

8.5/10
It was quite good, I walked in expecting a generic pixar animated kids movie and was pleasantly surprised. Had jokes that weren't aimed at kids thrown in too and was quite cute overall. Some parts were predictable, but hey it's a superhero type movie, it's expected.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 19, 2010)

A Nightmare on Elm Street 4: The Dream Master- C-

Not as bad as I remembered, but it's not one of my favorite entries.


----------



## Horan (Dec 19, 2010)

Tangled

8/10.
Really cute and made me cry my eyes out. I initially thought I would hate it, but it was pretty good.  I'd recommend watching it, I guess.


----------



## lilshiro (Dec 19, 2010)

If I remember correctly, Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1 was the most recent I have seen, about 2 weeks ago.
8/10.
Its a movie and I've read the book several times, so I wasn't expecting it to be 100% amazing, but it was still good. I was really looking forward to the chase scene in the beginning, but that was a failure, obviously, they shortened up that a bit. And some other parts that I'd like better to be left in,but heck, its a 700+ page book, its in two parts only, so I'm okay with most of the scenes that were drawn out. I liked some of the touches they made though, like the Horcrux making that ghostly image of a nude Harry and Hermione kissing to provoke Ron. And when Bellatrix carved the word "Mudblood" on Hermione's arm before the crew escaped with Dobby, like how Harry got "I must not tell lies." carved into his hand on the 5th book I think it was.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 19, 2010)

*Dorian Gray* - 7-10 The fuck did I just watched.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2010)

* Black Swan - 9.5/10.*

This is a strong recommendation from me.  Black Swan was the best movie I have seen in the theater all year.  I was engrossed the entire way.

This film has dozens and dozens of the creepiest scenes you will ever see on screen.  It's a movie that could potentially haunt your dreams.  The one definite is that it will stay with you long after you have left.

The music was fantastic.  Every scary moment benefitted from loud classical music.

Peeling skin, ugly toenails, bruises.  The film is full of stuff like this and it made me cringe every time.

The acting was terrific.  Natalie Portman's nominations are well deserved.  This was the best work I have ever seen from Winona Ryder.  Mila Kunis; I love her.  I'm happy to see her get a serious role for a change.  She did very well here; perhaps not good enough to deserve the nominations she has received.  But I am still happy for her.  Hershey outperformed her in the Supporting Actress category.  Her overbearing parent routine was perfect.

A lot of friends will probably ask me about the lesbian scene.  The lesbian scene was just about the hottest non-nude scene I have ever seen in film.  Usually I like a little bit of seduction; but even without it... sexy as hell.

Black Swan might not be for everyone.  I could see older folks not enjoying it.  But if you are in my demographic... I think you will be pleased.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 19, 2010)

Will watch Black Swan next, been too busy so haven't watched much lately.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2010)

The upcoming week is a short work week for me.  I'm sure I will find a way to squeeze trips to the theater into my schedule.  The Fighter and True Grit are the two I am interested in next.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 20, 2010)

_Il Divo_ *7* out of 10
Pretty captivating film, although I felt like I didn't pick up a lot of details. Might consider watching this again.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, there was this one scene that seemed neat to me. During one of the times he (Andreotti) was on court. While he was reading a book, ignoring everyone arguing around him, Andreotti was on a page which would reveal the killer of someone in that book. Before he read that page, he promptly ripped out that page and threw it away; saying "I don't want to know who the killer is." 

Which is rather amusing to say the least.


----------



## Time Expired (Dec 20, 2010)

*Despicable Me - Lulz/10*

 - just good fun.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 20, 2010)

Rukia said:


> * Black Swan - 9.5/10.*
> 
> This is a strong recommendation from me.  Black Swan was the best movie I have seen in the theater all year.  I was engrossed the entire way.
> 
> ...




All year? Better than Inception and The Social Network?

I've got to see this as soon as it's available here. I didn't know Winona Ryder was in it. All the more reason for me to see it.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2010)

Yasha said:


> All year? Better than Inception and The Social Network?
> 
> I've got to see this as soon as it's available here. I didn't know Winona Ryder was in it. All the more reason for me to see it.


Well, The Social Network was probably better.  Maybe the genre Black Swan fits into just appeals to me more?


----------



## Tomasu H. (Dec 20, 2010)

_*Tron: Legacy*_ 8/10  Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Angelus (Dec 20, 2010)

*Salt - 0,5/10*

I have no idea why Jolie is such a popular actress. I have never seen a good movie with her and Salt is especially crappy. Acting was ok for the most time, but the action was boring, the story was full of ridiculus plot-twists and her gender-changing latex mask was probalby the least convincing I have ever seen in my life. Stay away from this crap.

*Surrogates - 2/10*

Bruce Willis was the only good thing about this movie. The story was average at best, but way too predictable. Nothing special about this one.

*Inception - 9,5/10*

A fantastic movie, with great entertainment value. Two reasons why I didnt give it a 10/10:
1.The dream sequences, while visually fascinating, were not as over-the-top as I had hoped (and you saw some of the best scenes in the trailers already).
2. These dream-or-not-a-dream/reality-or-not-reality endings have become predictable for this kind of movie. Shutter Island had a much better ending in this regard.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 20, 2010)

*Body of Lies* - 8.5/10 Pretty good. Very clever ending. 

*RE: Afterlife* - 5/10 I kept lol'n throughout the whole movie. Mila looks delicious throughout the whole movie.. which made it bearable(no homo). Wesker was shit, Clair was shit... Chris was hot (delicious actor) and yeah. Pretty shitty.. but it was fun to watch.


----------



## Sine (Dec 20, 2010)

I Saw The Devil  -  3.5/4


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 20, 2010)

Her Majesty, Mrs. Brown

9/10


----------



## SasuOna (Dec 20, 2010)

Tron Legacy 7/10
I nostaligiad hard which made up for all the plot holes it had.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2010)

Catfish - 7/10

Interesting yarn about a guy that gets interested in this chick online, films a documentary about it, and goes out to meet her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2010)

shiner said:


> I Saw The Devil  -  3.5/4



I wanna see that. I love movies where a super badass villain and a super badass hero clash(which from what I've heard, this movie delivers). 

Batman(1966): B+

Holy donkey balls Batman! This was actually good! In fact, I think I prefer it to the 1989 film, Batman Begins and easily anything Schumacher did with the franchise(I prefer TDK and Batman Returns though). 

It's campy as hell and I think too many people will just think its stupid for it(failing to realize that it's intentionally stupid) but it takes a real genius to make this movie so wonderfully bad, in a GREAT WAY. I'll definitely review it. 

I think I prefer Adam West as Batman to Christian Bale. He's at least entertaining(on the other hand, him as Bruce Wayne is kind of boring, whereas Bale had more personality).


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2010)

> It's campy as hell and I think too many people will just think its stupid for it*(failing to realize that it's intentionally stupid)*



Someone tell Adam West that. And in no universe is this better than Begins.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 20, 2010)

Franklyn 5'5/10

A bit of a mess. The several stories dont have the same interest and even the same treatment. The future parts are quite nice in design and pace but the contemporary ones lack pacing and even comprehension during a good part of the film. When it ends and you figure out wtf was happening the plot wasnt as stunning as the own movie thinks it is. Couldve been better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 20, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Someone tell Adam West that. And in no universe is this better than Begins.



I thought Begins was a good movie, but that's it. I thought the fight scenes were horrible(I only stress that because in this movie, Batman is a ninja, and I expect damn good fight scenes when you're protagonist is a ninja!), the one-liners out-of-place and......honestly, I just felt the movie never surpassed good.

In my review of the 1966 film, I explain this more, but I just found it to be more of what it wanted to be. I do wish to stress that Schumacher's films were also meant to be intentionally bad(especially Batman and Robin), but this one was more clever in its badness(in fact, I dont even want to call it bad). The dialogue made me laugh, whereas all the attempts to be bad in all the Batman films(even Batman Begins, which had the tendency to have a stupid one liner) were just lame. 

With that said, Im not saying it's an easy call. I'd give both movies close to the same rating. The 1966 film just impressed me more whereas I think Begins is a little overrated.


----------



## krome (Dec 20, 2010)

Vampires Suck 0/10

Even worse than the films it's meant to parody.


----------



## Just Blaze (Dec 20, 2010)

Black Swan was awesome.   Loved the soundtrack.  

The lesbian scene did not disappoint either heh


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rukia (Dec 20, 2010)

Like I said guys.  One of the best non-nude lesbian scenes I have ever seen.  Extremely passionate.

Fantastic music.  Black Swan definitely deserves at least an Oscar nomination for the Music/Sound.  Might have been the driving force of the entire film.

Do you guys have a creepiest scene?  Two words.  Winona Ryder.  "I'm not perfect."  I cringed during that scene.


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2010)

Tron: Legacy 8/10

Had flaws, but I loved it anyways.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 20, 2010)

Just Blaze said:


> Black Swan was awesome.   Loved the soundtrack.
> 
> The lesbian scene did not disappoint either heh
> 
> ...



oh shit im fapping already


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2010)

Black Swan deemed ineligible in the Original Score category.



Very disappointing news since this was a particularly strong category for the film.

I'm surprised you haven't made any effort to see it, Martial.  It may not be a horror film, but some of the elements that constitute a horror film are certainly present.  Check it out.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 21, 2010)

Balada triste de trompeta 7'5/10

Probably best spanish movie of the year. The war between two clowns for a girl during Franco's dictatorship is simply amazing. Greatly directed with one of the best production values this year in Spain. Some brutal scenes, courtesy of the director Álex de la Iglesia, and some pretty funny references to the political aspects of those days. Actors were good too. I hope this gets several spanish awards, specially the Director one. I now understand why Tarantino loved this film so much in Venezia to give it several awards.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Dec 21, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt. 1.  9/10.  I loved it, the story stayed true to the 
book and I am happy that they did not do it in 3D.

Black Swan looks like a good psychological thriller, something that the
great Satoshi Kon would conjure up.  I am going to miss that man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's just been sandwiched between movies I'd rather see.


----------



## Sillay (Dec 21, 2010)

La Misma Luna – 8/10 for being a fantastic movie; points detracted for making me think there was a sad ending. D:<


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 21, 2010)

Pirates Of The Caribbean 
9/10


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 21, 2010)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part I

10/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, it's just been sandwiched between movies I'd rather see.


True Grit this week probably doesn't help.

I'll be seeing that with my dad Thursday night.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 21, 2010)

Lucky, my Dad really wants to see Little Fockers......


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 22, 2010)

Saw 'The Fighter'. It's def a must see, one of the best films this year. I would agree with people who claim this was Bales best performance.


----------



## Nae'blis (Dec 22, 2010)

Jolly Ollie Guy said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part I
> 
> 10/10


interesting  ,


----------



## Tsukiyo (Dec 22, 2010)

the grudge

5/10

wasnt amazing. i get freaked out about horror movies but this one wasnt very scary. kinda had a hard time following the plot as well


----------



## Jeff (Dec 22, 2010)

The Town: 8/10

An engaging plot, yet the ending was seemingly going to happen from 1/4 into the movie.  Action was powerful, yet I feel overly dramatized from what I felt would be a more realistic movie about the crime and what not in a city.  Overall, good though.


----------



## Paptala (Dec 22, 2010)

Toy Story 3 - I was amused, most especially by Buzz's Spanish mode.  7/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Lucky, my Dad really wants to see Little Fockers......



i want to see it too


----------



## Sunako (Dec 22, 2010)

Tron: Legacy 7/10
Just Married 9/10 

Can't wait to see Megamind tomorrow


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 22, 2010)

Cloudy with a chance of meatballs: 7.5/10

Cute


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 22, 2010)

Tron Legacy 6'5/10

It's a shame that this movie had some (very) minor flaws cause it could've been a great one. First of all, I liked a lot the design, visual effects (good 3D, not so good young Bridges lol), costume design and score (thats amazing cause I cant stand Daft Punk). I know its pretty much a re-imagining of the original but still they adapted it pretty well to this days while maintaining that 80's style. Some slow downs in the pacing at times (I think you can cut 15-20 minutes easily) and some cheesy dialogue (a shame really cause I really liked a LOT that cybernetic abiogenesis situation) here and there in an otherwise super interesting plot. Anyways, go see it, its a very worth film with just a minor minor issues.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2010)

Little Fockers: D+

As I suspected, the film just rehashes the jokes from the first two films........It got old.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 22, 2010)

Just Married; 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 22, 2010)

The Men Who Stare at Goats: B

I like it, but it's one of those movies that's hard to pin down what it wants to be.


----------



## jux (Dec 22, 2010)

Social Network: 5/5
Brilliant acting all the way through, and amazingly witty/snappy dialogue with really slick cinematography


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 22, 2010)

My Name is Bruce.

Even though this stars Bruce Campbell,it still fails on epic levels.
0/10.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 22, 2010)

*The Fighter: 7.5/10.*

A good film.  It is however, not as good as some of the other Best Picture Contenders:  Black Swan, Toy Story 3, Inception, The Social Network, and The Town.  (This list may grow since I have plans to see Somewhere and True Grit this weekend.)

I'm a boxing fan.  I knew who Micky Ward was even before I heard of this project.  And I fondly remember the three wars he fought against Arturo Gatti.

Christian Bale.  Most buzz centered around the film is in regards to his performance.  And it really was a sensational performance.  I have had doubts about his acting ability in the past (awful accent from Public Enemies), but this movie erased those doubts.  The weight loss is impressive.  His overall commitment to the role definitely deserves all of the accolades he has been receiving.

Amy Adams also does a wonderful job.  She's the second strongest character in the movie and her scene with Bale's character at the end of the movie is the most powerful sequence in the entire picture.

The movie is about Micky Ward right?  Then why is he the third most effective character?  Mark Wahlberg kind of makes Micky look weak.  Micky refuses to stand up to his family.  Charlene (Amy Adams) is forced to do almost all of his battling for him.  It was definitely aggravating to watch.

The movie lacked cohesion.  I didn't think it fit together very well.  Some scenes were missing, others were unnecessary.  A minor gripe.

It kind of had a Scorsese feel to it.  Blue collar area in an Eastern City.  Scorsese's favorite film music was even used during the training montage!

How would I rate it against recent boxing movies?  Better than Ali, worse than Cinderella Man.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 22, 2010)

Whiteout 6/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Dec 23, 2010)

Tron:  Legacy - 8/10.  Well it's been a year of eights for me.  This is the movie I was most looking forward to.  This movie is like the original TRON in a lot of ways, but cranked up.  There are quite a few nods to the original.  There are scenes in this movie you have probably seen a hundred times before and the hero and bad guy are pretty much standard.  There were a couple surprises in the story.  The special effects are good.  I saw this in Digital 3D movie theater but not IMAX.  I still don't think they are fully utilizing the 3D technology, but I am excited about the future of movies.  The technology to make Flynn younger isn't exactly perfect.  It's more believable in the GRID as it is all supposed to be computer copy in there anyway.  I imagine in a few years this technology will be what it needs to be.  No doubt they will be having John Wayne, Jimmie Stewart, Marlon Brando back in new movies.  I wonder will actors be replaced for good?  Not bloody likely.
Anyway some fun action scenes.  Solid performance by Jeff Bridges as usual.  Olivia Wilde was superb as Quorra.
There are certainly elements in the movie that might suggest a possible sequel.  But the movie stands alone and would work without one.


----------



## jassmine12 (Dec 23, 2010)

I will rate this movie 6/10..


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 23, 2010)

9 (animated one) 8.5/10

How to train your Dragon: 7.6/10

Avatar (extended cut) 9.2/10


----------



## Captain Fry (Dec 23, 2010)

Black Swan - 9/10

I liked this a lot, Natalie Portman does a fantastic job transforming throughout the whole movie...  Some might not like the symbolism or the prevalent dark tone, but its def worth full price


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 23, 2010)

Showtime 8/10

The movie was not fantastic or really special, but it was funny and entertaining. I laughed at lot.


----------



## Invidia (Dec 23, 2010)

Tron: Legacy. 7.5/10

Effects were nice, saw my bby Cillian. Pretty good overall.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 23, 2010)

The Other Guys 8.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2010)

I went and saw Black Swan again.

But I'd actually like to discuss the trailer for The Tree of Life.  Is it or is it not the most pretentious trailer of all time?


----------



## Adonis (Dec 23, 2010)

Sean Penn appearing sealed the deal for "Most Pretentious Movie."


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 23, 2010)

at first i thought i was watching the previews to a Benjamin Button sequel...


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 23, 2010)

Jungle Book 2 5.5/10

Tarzan 9.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2010)

lol.  Sean Penn definitely doesn't help.

All of these factors lead me to that assumption:

-Title of the film.
-Brad Pitt.
-Sean Penn.
-The cryptic dialogue featured in the trailer.
-The attempt to create fantastical optical illusions out of architecture and natural geography.  (I don't know how else to describe it.)


----------



## Parallax (Dec 23, 2010)

I like Sean Penn.  You haters can suck it

but yeah I didn't care for the trailer and I'll probably skip on this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 23, 2010)

I guess I enjoyed The Game.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I went and saw Black Swan again.
> 
> But I'd actually like to discuss the trailer for The Tree of Life.  Is it or is it not the most pretentious trailer of all time?



Haven't seen the trailer, but it sounds like the sequel to _The Fountain_ (there is a tree of life in it and it's one of the most pretentious films I've seen).


----------



## Toreno (Dec 24, 2010)

*Skyline: D*

Story was boring and the end was just meh. I did like how it showed the world losing to the Aliens though (truth).


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Haven't seen the trailer, but it sounds like the sequel to _The Fountain_ (there is a tree of life in it and it's one of the most pretentious films I've seen).


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLPe0fHuZsc[/YOUTUBE]

Worse than I remembered.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 24, 2010)

Tron (1982): 7/10

Plot was underwhelming and could have been done much better from my standpoint, but overall the movie, despite being nearly 28 years old, was still entertaining for me.  I wanted to understand the world of Tron before I saw Legacy and I don't regret watching this; I just hope the new movie improved the plot.  It was interesting to watch the visuals and the concepts...but it never came together well.


----------



## Disturbia (Dec 24, 2010)

*Requiem for a dream* - 8/10

Surprisingly I hadn't seen it until recently, despite reading the book it's based on. I think it's a very thought-provoking movie that everyone should see. It proved to be most beneficial.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLPe0fHuZsc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Worse than I remembered.




That trailer actually looks pretty interesting to me. 


[YOUTUBE]nYc-WdX5uaE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 24, 2010)

*My Soul To Take* 6/10

Not thrilling at all.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 24, 2010)

Finding Nemo 8/10

Just riding up dem disney movies and stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2010)

That does look shitty, Yasha.  I'm glad I haven't wasted time watching that movie.

True Grit today.


----------



## Itachinator (Dec 24, 2010)

Lord of the rings extended trilogy - 10/10 My favourite movies of all time especially with 200 minutes of movie footage on each cd


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 24, 2010)

Rukia said:


> *The Fighter: 7.5/10.*
> 
> A good film.  It is however, not as good as some of the other Best Picture Contenders:  Black Swan, Toy Story 3, Inception, The Social Network, and The Town.  (This list may grow since I have plans to see Somewhere and True Grit this weekend.)
> 
> ...



I don't know if I would consider Amy Adam's character to be more "effective" than Ward. Adams' character has no actual weight, she merely exist to help guide Ward to escaping his parents grasp. In terms of who is more interesting, then yes Adam's character does have more personality. 




> The movie lacked cohesion.  I didn't think it fit together very well.  Some scenes were missing, others were unnecessary.  A minor gripe.



This is probably the biggest problem with the film. There are a lot of scenes that are not necessary, but because every scene essentially has an entertaining punchline it is pretty forgivable. The storyline for this movie isn't great, but the acting, dialogue and characters is really what makes this movie so good. It is very charismatic, and it really sends off a vibe that the people who made this movie were enjoying themselves. 




> How would I rate it against recent boxing movies?  Better than Ali, worse than Cinderella Man.


How would you compare it to Rocky ?




> he movie is about Micky Ward right?  Then why is he the third most effective character?  Mark Wahlberg kind of makes Micky look weak.  Micky refuses to stand up to his family.  Charlene (Amy Adams) is forced to do almost all of his battling for him.  It was definitely aggravating to watch.


I would say that this film captured that perfectly. You're suppose to feel aggravated about his situation. If Micky Ward stood up to his family, then essentially there would be no plot. His blind dedication to his family was the thing that kept him from having success in boxing. It's also a problem that many people can relate too, because there are many people in the world who do not know how to say no to their family.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Haven't seen the trailer, but it sounds like the sequel to _The Fountain_ (there is a tree of life in it and it's one of the most pretentious films I've seen).



lol, I loved the Fountain. But yes, it is one of the most pretentious movies out there.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 24, 2010)

*True Grit:  9/10.*

I have seen some really great films lately.  True Grit is the third best movie I have seen this year.

I loved the dialogue/language.  The Coens are a master at doing this.  Fargo, Burn After Reading, A Serious Man.  This film was no exception.

Hailee Steinfeld was fantastic and would be my frontrunner for *Best Supporting Actress* so far this year.  (She should be in the lead actress category though.  This was totally her movie.)

She had lots of great moments, but my favorite moment was when she was bargaining at the beginning of the movie.

Matt Damon and Jeff Bridges were also terrific.  Their back-and-forth bickering was one of the best aspects of the film.  Damon's Lebouf constantly bragging about the Texas Rangers... hilarious.

Josh Brolin had a short part, but he also did well and was extremely funny in the process.

I can't praise the dialogue enough.  The reason the film is such a success is because of how well the dialogue fits.

The movie is beautifully shot as well.

Some audiences might not be patient enough to enjoy this.  The gunfights are few.  Not a lot of action to be found.

My one disappointment was the ending.  I don't like how the main character became this bitter, unlikeable woman.  I think True Grit would have been better if it had ended earlier.


----------



## Stalin (Dec 24, 2010)

Most of what the coen brothers make is shit. Hollywood is not good at making serious films.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 24, 2010)

Katt Williams : American Hustle
10/10
Funny as shit .


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Dec 24, 2010)

The Cheat said:


> Most of what the coen brothers make is shit. Hollywood is not good at making serious films.



Agree with with you on this Cheat. Well fuck.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 24, 2010)

The Chronicles of Narnia

The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe - 4/10

Bad acting, set looks very fake at times, witch wasnt sexy or evil enough, plot adjustments were shit, awful music, and they made mr tumnus seem such a pedo.

Prince Capsian - 5/10

Average acting, average music. The plot adjustments mostly fine. Susan should have been a sexier actress.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

Shinkenger movie - 8/10, wrote what I felt about in the Sentai thread

also checked out the original True Grit from the library, I haven't seen it yet but I plan on popping in the DVD before I see the new movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 24, 2010)

Rukia, have you seen the original one? If so, what had more action?

Kick-ass: A

Still love this. Now that I've seen the Adam West Batman movie, I definately can tell that Nicholas Cage was doing an imitation(only when in costume).


----------



## Castiel (Dec 24, 2010)

If Rukia hasn't seen it, I'll give you my answer in a few days.  plan on making a 3:10 to Yuma type post


----------



## Levithian (Dec 25, 2010)

The remake of Night of the demons. one star, total piece of shit. The back story was kind of silly. It seemed fake and the standard cloned, new type model actors took away from the charm of the original movie that had a fun 80's feel. Bad music. Just not the same without the original Angela. They screwed up another classic, but if you have never seen nor appreciated the original you would think it the normal fare.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 25, 2010)

*Gulliver's Travels* 8/10 hilarious movie, too bad it was too short.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Dec 25, 2010)

deathly hallows pt 1 7/10
not enough voldy in it, which is the sole reason im interseted in HP but obviously PnJ has to take over here as well.

pt2 has alot more action so im looking forward to that


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2010)

The Wire, season 5

This took awhile to finish and get to since I've been so busy with school but during break I finally got to finish it.  Even upon re-watching it, it really is the weakest of the series and doesn't upgrade or downgrade in my opinion of it.  Still is top quality story telling without a doubt but can't compare with the entirety of the series.  That being said the last two episodes are phenomenal and the best in the entire series, and the finale is the BEST finale I've ever seen in a television show ever and made it all worthwhile


*Spoiler*: __ 



Bubbles' ending is still such a powerful powerful moment and even though it's only five seconds in total its one of the most satisfying and emotional moments of the entire series


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2010)

Oh definitely, season 2 and 4 are much better in every aspect when rewatched.  Especially season 2


----------



## Rukia (Dec 25, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Rukia, have you seen the original one? If so, what had more action?


I haven't seen the original.  But since it was a vehicle for John Wayne... I'm sure it had a lot more action.

The 2010 edition might have had 5 minutes of action.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 25, 2010)

I plan to watch them on commentary at some point, I usually wait a few months in between viewings of The Wire


----------



## Castiel (Dec 25, 2010)

Yogi Bear - 3/10 - Like 2 jokes were funny, rest was painful as hell.

Only saving grace was seeing how much my nephew was enjoying it and laughing along with him.

I did like the Road Runner short before the movie, sure it was CGI and it had Segways in it, but it was still a Road Runner cartoon with Wile E. fucking up and getting hurt in many violent ways.  I hope WB makes more.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 25, 2010)

*Tron Legacy:* 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 25, 2010)

Levithian said:


> The remake of Night of the demons. one star, total piece of shit. The back story was kind of silly. It seemed fake and the standard cloned, new type model actors took away from the charm of the original movie that had a fun 80's feel. Bad music. Just not the same without the original Angela. They screwed up another classic, but if you have never seen nor appreciated the original you would think it the normal fare.



Intend too see this but yeah, I've heard it was pretty weak.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 25, 2010)

*Buried* - 5/10 ...... :I


----------



## Nakor (Dec 25, 2010)

Tron (1982) - 7/10
I thought it was going to be really cheesy, but it wasn't. Overall it was entertaining and fun. I'm glad I watched it before going to watch Tron Legacy.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 26, 2010)

Black Swan- 10/10. 

A visual, terrifying and entertaining kick from Aronofsky. Dark, brilliant, seductive and having one of the best scores I've heard in a long time, I fully recommend this to any Oscar lover this season.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2010)

It's still a shame that the score for Black Swan was deemed ineligible for the Academy Awards.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2010)

*Rashomon*

I like the unconventional camera techniques. The acting went over the top sometimes, in a good way for the bandit, but the woman kind of ticked me off (). The story was alright.

7.5/10


*A Christmas Carol*

Far exceeded my expectation. The only Christmas-themed movie as far as I can remember that I'd deem not suitable for young children due to the darkness and maturity of its story. But I enjoyed it a lot and the visual effects were, without question, A+.

9/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 26, 2010)

Takers 5'5/10

Average bank robbery film. Nothing worth mentioning here. Entertaining while it last but you will forget at the moment of leaving. Not very depth characters, average acting and plot and conventional filmmaking. Theres a ton of these movies every year and this falls right in the middle. Not good but at least decently entertaining while you're watching it.


----------



## Stripes (Dec 26, 2010)

Gulliver's Travels; 9/10 it was hilarious but the 3D gave me a headache.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 26, 2010)

There are literally about a dozen A Christmas Carol adaptations, which are you referring to?


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2010)

Uh oh, Yasha's lack of taste is showing.

Kill!(Kiru): A

This is one of my favorite samurai films. The story is pretty typical(still interesting), but the characters are all very compelling. It's my favorite performance from Tatsuya Nakadai(who usually plays either the somber, depressed samurai(Goyokin, Harakiri) or the super intense  monster(Sword of Doom, Yojimbo). Here, he's just very sly, comical and yet you could still see him as badass.

I reviewed it, but it's older, kinda crappy review, so I might have to review this one.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yasha liked A Christmas Carol, really?


----------



## Yasha (Dec 26, 2010)

Castiel said:


> There are literally about a dozen A Christmas Carol adaptations, which are you referring to?



The one with Jim Carrey (2009).




MartialHorror said:


> Uh oh, Yasha's lack of taste is showing.





Watching Seven Samurai.




Rukia said:


> Yasha liked A Christmas Carol, really?



Rukia didn't like A Christmas Carol, really? 

Why?


----------



## krome (Dec 26, 2010)

The King's Speech 8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 26, 2010)

Red Cliff Part 2: B

About as good as the first film. Will review it.


----------



## Sine (Dec 26, 2010)

Black Swan - 4/4 


The best film of the year.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 26, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Red Cliff Part 2: B
> 
> About as good as the first film. Will review it.



Only a B...really? Thought it was really good. Did you see the Blu-ray version? It looks fabulous in Blu-ray.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 27, 2010)

Robo-Geisha: 6/10

I wasn't really expecting a really good movie (just that Aya Kiguchi is my #1 Japanese gravure model).  But overall, it was entertaining to a certain extent.  It was tastelessly humorous at times; since I generally understood the Japanese lines (that were different from the subs) it was funnier for me.  Since it is only a B-movie, the action scenes were far under what could have been done, but it was handled rather well and choreographed to cater towards more of a humor/Japanese type of fighting than truly martial arts.  A pleasant surprise was Naoto Takenaka.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2010)

Jeff said:


> Robo-Geisha: 6/10
> 
> I wasn't really expecting a really good movie (just that Aya Kiguchi is my #1 Japanese gravure model).  But overall, it was entertaining to a certain extent.  It was tastelessly humorous at times; since I generally understood the Japanese lines (that were different from the subs) it was funnier for me.  Since it is only a B-movie, the action scenes were far under what could have been done, but it was handled rather well and choreographed to cater towards more of a humor/Japanese type of fighting than truly martial arts.  A pleasant surprise was Naoto Takenaka.



First Tokyo Gore Police and now this, you're really into this genre, aren't you? I bet you and MH will hit it off wonderfully. 

Have you seen Yukie Kawamura's _Vampire Girl vs Frankenstein Girl_ or Sora Aoi's _Big Tits Zombie_?


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 27, 2010)

Inception 10/10



THE PART BELOW IS A SPOILER OF THE ENDING. DO NOT SEE IT IF YOU DIDN'T SEE THE MOVIE.

*Spoiler*: __ 





I believe the ending was reality. The spinning thing wabbles and falls in the credits if you actually have ears, meaning that he was not in a dream, and infact reality.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Full Metal Jacket:* Honestly, I only watched this movie because I shaved my head a few months ago and some people at work started calling me Pyle. When I asked why, they told me to watch this movie. It was alright. I'll probably never watch it again, but it was worth checking out the one time. 3/5.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2010)

Nakor said:


> Only a B...really? Thought it was really good. Did you see the Blu-ray version? It looks fabulous in Blu-ray.



I did already review the first one, if you wanna give it a look. Anyway, I like the visuals.....lacks the emotional punch to make it a great movie.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (Dec 27, 2010)

I recently watched a local film, "Rosario". it was about the life of the grandmother of one of the richest men in my country. I'll give it a rate of 3.6/4


----------



## Angelus (Dec 27, 2010)

*Max Payne - 4/10*

Stylish, but incoherent story and bland characters.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 27, 2010)

Red Cliff 2 was slightly better than its prequel, but both were just above average in terms of plot and acting. I'd probably give the first one B and the second one a low B+ (around 7/10).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2010)

The King's speech 7'5/10

A pretty nice movie with that unique british charm. First of all, the cast was amazing. they drive the movie to another heights. With a  not so good cast it probably felt more like a decent TV movie. While the realisation maybe falls a bit sometimes into this description the intelligent and interesting plot and script helps to be something more. I don´t know how many chances this will have in the Oscars but I guess some actor wont leave without a statuette.


----------



## kohanauzumaki12 (Dec 27, 2010)

due date-6/10 i didn't think  it was as funny as i thought it would be but it was okay


----------



## Levithian (Dec 27, 2010)

Crocodile Dundee 2, a fun movie. I liked the first two, after that they sucked.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 27, 2010)

_Black Swan_ 9/10

Great directing, great acting, great music....great movie. The music was one of the driving force behind it, it's a shame it won't be nominated for the Oscar.


_Grown Ups_ 0/10

I knew it was an Adam Sandler movie prior to watching it, but I took the risk...

...it was a big mistake.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2010)

Little Miss Sunshine - 6/10

What an overrated movie. It was _okay_, but it wasn't that funny. It wasn't that smart. It wasn't that interesting.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Dec 27, 2010)

*Rambo*. Watching it right now, true classic. 9/10.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 27, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> _Grown Ups_ 0/10
> 
> I knew it was an Adam Sandler movie prior to watching it, but I took the risk...
> 
> ...it was a big mistake.



Son I am disappoint.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Red Cliff 2 was slightly better than its prequel, but both were just above average in terms of plot and acting. I'd probably give the first one B and the second one a low B+ (around 7/10).



I think RC2 improved in terms of script(which feels tighter, focusing more on the characters it wants to focus on) and it had more of an emotional impact. 

But I think RC1 had the cooler and more interesting visuals.

I look at both as the "Avatar" of Hong Kong.


----------



## LayZ (Dec 27, 2010)

*Tron: Legacy
*
6/10

Olivia Wilde and Cycle scene made it tolerable.


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 27, 2010)

_The Fall_ *9 *out of 10

Amazing, amazing movie that more people should try to see (if they haven't already). Oh, the Fall is absolutely gorgeous. It is a tremendous, visual treat. The (youtube) trailer is slightly misleading, in terms of what mood this movie has. 

_Everything is Illuminated_ *8.5 *out of 10

I was skeptical at first, seeing the really tacky DVD Cover. However, I eventually found this movie to be pretty powerful. Elijah is pretty good, but I was more impressed with Alex and his grandfather. (It is similar to the Fall in that it is also shot beautifully)


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2010)

Little Fockers 5'5/10

Average ending for this (I expect) trilogy. The jokes are forced and repeated most of times. You will laugh here and there thanks to Ben Stiller which is a genuine funny guy and theres a couple of moments of true hilarity but you cant help to see this as a too milked cow. Not bad if you're a fan of the previous ones but its not in any ways a good film. Average with a couple of funny moments.

P.S: Is anyone going to make the Best movies of 2010 thread?? I can make it now but lazily, dont expect me to count votes, list or whatever. Just post your shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 27, 2010)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Little Fockers 5'5/10
> 
> Average ending for this (I expect) trilogy. The jokes are forced and repeated most of times. You will laugh here and there thanks to Ben Stiller which is a genuine funny guy and theres a couple of moments of true hilarity but you cant help to see this as a too milked cow. Not bad if you're a fan of the previous ones but its not in any ways a good film. Average with a couple of funny moments.
> 
> P.S: Is anyone going to make the Best movies of 2010 thread?? I can make it now but lazily, dont expect me to count votes, list or whatever. Just post your shit.



Agreed. Oddly, my favorite funny moment was near the end, when the paramedics think De Niro is cussing at him(when he says Focker's name). It didnt draw too much attention on itself, making it funnier.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 27, 2010)

A best of 2010 thread is a good idea.


----------



## g_core18 (Dec 27, 2010)

Deathly Hallows: 7/10.
It ended at a weird spot.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Dec 27, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Agreed. Oddly, my favorite funny moment was near the end, when the paramedics think De Niro is cussing at him(when he says Focker's name). It didnt draw too much attention on itself, making it funnier.



The funniest moment is by far 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Stiller stabbing De Niro's penis


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2010)

True Grit (1969) - 8/10
True Grit (2010) - 9/10

Like with 3:10 to Yuma, I rewatched the original for the first time in years before watching the newer movie.  I kept hearing over and over how True Grit was not a remake but a readaptation, now I haven't read the book but I'm not entirely sure how much I believe this since pretty much every scene from the first movie exists in the new movie, and practically half of all the dialogue is an almost verbatim match for the original movie.

What pushes the new movie ahead for me is just how great the performances were.  There are certain scenes of Mattie where I think Kim Darby was better but on the whole I liked Hailee Steinfeld better, same goes for Glenn Campbell/Matt Damon as LaBouef and John Wayne/Jeff Bridges as Cogburn.  John Wayne I felt was almost playing an older version of the typical John Wayne hero we've seen in his movies of the past, past his prime but still John Wayne at heart.  But Jeff Bridges just floored me with Cogburn.

 I definitely prefer the 1969 True Grit's ending, as it fits great with the whole idea of Cogburn being this an older version of characters like The Ringo Kid and is just infinitely more heartwarming.


----------



## runsakurarun (Dec 28, 2010)

Hawkins said:


> *The Fall 9 out of 10
> 
> Amazing, amazing movie that more people should try to see (if they haven't already). Oh, the Fall is absolutely gorgeous. It is a tremendous, visual treat. The (youtube) trailer is slightly misleading, in terms of what mood this movie has.
> *



YES!!! that movie helped me through depression this year. Anyways,

The King's Speech 9/10

Another Oscar worthy performance by Colin Firth (go watch him in A Single Man) He plays King George VI, the unwilling heir to the throne that suffers from a speech defect. Very uplifting movie. Shows how man can overcome his fears/insecurities and find his own voice.


----------



## martryn (Dec 28, 2010)

> For the record for those curious, the problems Holy brought up aren't in the original. I definitely prefer the 1969 True Grit's ending, as it fits great with the whole idea of Cogburn being this an older version of characters like The Ringo Kid and is just infinitely more heartwarming.



Read the book.  The Coen brothers actually got the ending right.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 28, 2010)

heh, did not know that.  Still though in terms of the movies, I like the sentiment of the 1969 ending with Mattie's offer.  Guess that was the writer's way of juggling it all into a satisfying enough John Wayne movie.

Also what I meant is that it seemed like the writer took Wayne in mind as much as it took the book, and giving him one last go around the corral.


also since you read the book, answer me this?



> I kept hearing over and over how True Grit was not a remake but a readaptation, now I haven't read the book but I'm not entirely sure how much I believe this since pretty much every scene from the first movie exists in the new movie, and practically half of all the dialogue is an almost verbatim match for the original movie.



I mean some scenes played out exactly the way they did on screen in the old one.  Was the book super detailed in its descriptions and what not.  Also the dialogue, are all those lines straight from the book?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Dec 28, 2010)

*18-Year-Old Virgin:* Netflix thought I might like this movie, and I was bored, so what the hell? Why not? It really wasn't that good. A lot of nudity (which is always good), but that doesn't make for a good movie all by itself. 3/5.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 28, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> I think RC2 improved in terms of script(which feels tighter, focusing more on the characters it wants to focus on) and it had more of an emotional impact.
> 
> But I think RC1 had the cooler and more interesting visuals.
> 
> I look at both as the "Avatar" of Hong Kong.



I prefer Red Cliff 2 because the battle tactics were fun to watch.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Little Miss Sunshine - 6/10
> 
> What an overrated movie. It was _okay_, but it wasn't that funny. It wasn't that smart. It wasn't that interesting.



Agree. It was in the top 250 on imdb last year. No idea how it got such a high rating.




Rukia said:


> A best of 2010 thread is a good idea.



Seconded. 

My top 3:
1) Toy Story 3
2) Inception
3) Temple Grandin/The Social Network

But I haven't seen Black Swan, True Grit or Harry Potter yet.



*Seven Samurai*

Decent movie, though I think it should have been cut down to 2 hours instead of 3. I enjoyed the part where the samurai were recruited. It was well-paced and had some hilarious moments. But the bandits' attack was unnecessarily dragged out. The samurai basically only had one strategy and the bandits had none. All the bandits did was charge recklessly, get surrounded and killed. Their leaders were about as good as non-existent. I don't see why Akira had to went and show how each of them got killed. Guess what, nobody cares. They were just a bunch of nameless fodders for crying out loud. Also, the Samurai were either too proud or too dim-witted. Had they used the guns they grabbed from the bandits, the results would've been much different.

8/10


----------



## Scholzee (Dec 28, 2010)

Superbad 9/10

got it on dvd a while back as I saw it when it came out, it was great seeing it again made me laugh  classic


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 28, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I prefer Red Cliff 2 because the battle tactics were fun to watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) my Dad did too. RC2 was definitely the better paced of the two.

2) Bandits probably would not use much strategy. They aren't warriors as much as thugs, and I doubt they expected 7 Ronin to put that much of a fight.

3) I think they were too proud. Samurai REALLY did not look highly upon guns, viewing the users as dishonorable cowards. For that reason, they probably didn't know how to even use them. 

For the most part though, I agree with your rating. The Seven Samurai is a good movie, but I was never completely in love with it. In a way, I almost prefer the Magnificent Seven.

Unfortunately for you, I think Rashomon is Kurosawa's best movie, so I don't know what else to recommend.......

I think I said it before, but I also love: Throne of Blood, Stray Dog, Ikiru, Ran and Yojimbo. Sanshiro Sugata and kagemusha are pretty good too. Dreams is only for people who are Kurosawa completists.

Didn't like Sanshiro Sugata II, however.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 28, 2010)

Toy Story 3: masterpiece *9.5/10*


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Dec 28, 2010)

Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels. It doesn't bore you for more than one minute the full way through. As light-hearted foul-mouthed crime flicks go it's definitely one of the better ones; fun the first, second, tenth viewing. 7/10.


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 28, 2010)

HP Deadly Hallows p1.. 9.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Dec 29, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> 2) Bandits probably would not use much strategy. They aren't warriors as much as thugs, and I doubt they expected 7 Ronin to put that much of a fight.



When it's a matter of life and death, you'd at least expect them to use their survival instinct and come up with something instead of walking into the deathtrap one by one.




> 3) I think they were too proud. Samurai REALLY did not look highly upon guns, viewing the users as dishonorable cowards. For that reason, they probably didn't know how to even use them.



That's likely the reason, but they should've explained it in the film, as how it's done in the Twilight Samurai and not just assumed everyone knows about samurai's view on guns.





> For the most part though, I agree with your rating. The Seven Samurai is a good movie, but I was never completely in love with it. In a way, I almost prefer the Magnificent Seven.
> 
> Unfortunately for you, I think Rashomon is Kurosawa's best movie, so I don't know what else to recommend.......
> 
> ...



I've downloaded Yojimbo and I'll probably download Ikiru later.


----------



## b0rt (Dec 29, 2010)

Meet the Fockers 8/10


----------



## Koi (Dec 29, 2010)

*RocknRolla * - *B*

I like Guy Ritchie's films when I just want something kind of anti-intellectual with interesting (but now very complex) characters and a bit of action thrown in.  It's not like I didn't know what I was getting into here.  Still though, I really couldn't decide who the movie was about.  Obviously we had the major players but I'm still not sure whose movie it was.  I still enjoyed it, though.  But there needed to be more Tom Hardy. 8C


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 29, 2010)

the social network: 8/10
informative and enjoyable

crank high voltage:7/10

seriously funny


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 29, 2010)

I have just seen 101 Dalmations (animated) 8.5/10 true classic disney movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 29, 2010)

Yasha said:


> When it's a matter of life and death, you'd at least expect them to use their survival instinct and come up with something instead of walking into the deathtrap one by one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) Honestly, what strategy can you think of when you're untrained in leadership and are probably getting hungry. I could be wrong, but if I recall, the bandits only attacked the village when they ran out of supplies. They could attack other villages, but I think eventually the Government would probably step in eventually.

2) True, but remember that at this point, Japanese movies were made for Japanese people(although ironically, some accused Kurosawa of catering to the west, which pissed him off). We still held too many grudges against them and vice versa due to WW2. Twilight Samurai was made with the belief that it would probably be distributed in some way.

I do see your point though.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 29, 2010)

All Dogs Go To Heaven
7/10

I forgot how delicate it was


----------



## krome (Dec 29, 2010)

Tron Legacy 5/10


----------



## Vash (Dec 30, 2010)

The King Of Fighters - 4/10


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 30, 2010)

_Crimson Rivers 2: Angels of the Apocalypse _  3/10

Crap compared to the first part. The long chasing scene and Cristopher Lee appearing were the best parts of this movie.



Violent By Design said:


> Son I am disappoint.



Because I watched it or becuase I didn't like it?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Dec 30, 2010)

The Backup Plan 6.7/10
Well, got to say that Jeniffer Lopez surprised me with her new makeover. She's not wearing her sexy dresses and have her bangs and curly hair made her look cuter. I definitely liked her new aura.
The story's theme was nice and unique but I guess the movie wasn't just perfectly executed. There are twists and spice of romance but random quarrel just destroys it up.


----------



## Kyōraku (Dec 30, 2010)

Queen Ivy said:


> The Backup Plan 6.7/10
> Well, got to say that Jeniffer Lopez surprised me with her new makeover. She's not wearing her sexy dresses and have her bangs and curly hair made her look cuter. I definitely liked her new aura.
> The story's theme was nice and unique but I guess the movie wasn't just perfectly executed. There are twists and spice of romance but random quarrel just destroys it up.



I was lazy to wait for the page to load so i quote this post

Dawn of the Dead 

9/10 besides from some nasty parts, it is a really great movie. Best zombie movie, so i give this rating


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 30, 2010)

krome said:


> Tron Legacy 5/10



BLASPHEMY!


----------



## Pineapples (Dec 30, 2010)

_Tron Legacy_ *8* out of 10

First, I didn't really connect with the characters. Second, the movie didn't seem to have a good flow (it felt like just watching a sequence of events rather than having that natural flow). Third, a lot of things were not explained or expanded on (purpose of games, what the hell Tron was doing all this time, etc.). BUT, I was still wildly entertained by this film. The visuals were gorgeous and imaginative (the 3D could've been improved). The three protagonists were fun to watch. Bridges looked like a Jedi, especially in the final scenes.

And I loved, loved Zeus (until he became braindead when interracting with Clu).


I came in expecting to be entertained and this did not dissapoint. 

Plus how can you not love:

*Spoiler*: __ 




She was sexy and cute (especially her little chuckling during the dining scene) 




Note: Excuse me for gibberish.


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 30, 2010)

αshɘs said:


> _Crimson Rivers 2: Angels of the Apocalypse _  3/10
> 
> Crap compared to the first part. The long chasing scene and Cristopher Lee appearing were the best parts of this movie.
> 
> ...



The former .


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2010)

True Grit

although the ending was abrupt the rest of the film was top quality with great performances and excellent dialogue.  You can't go wrong with this one.

The Big Lebowski

Either you love this movie or think it's overrated.  I love it.  It's absurd, silly, and really pointless but that's the joy of it.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 30, 2010)

The Descent: Part 2

It has a nice pace, but it is very much inferior to its predecessor. The cast is not as good except for the two original members, and it fails to create an atmosphere that was as tense as the first one did. I also hated the ending because it left too many questions unanswered.

Overall, still a decent sequel and still worth watching.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 30, 2010)

Gomorrah - 7/10

Nice camera work, good acting, good use of music. 
However, the plot could have been better focused, it was abit hard to follow which character was doing what, and why they were doing what they were doing.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

Easy A,
Good acting..
Good plot...
Gets slow at points...
Makes you glad you aren't in HS anymore...
9.5/10


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Dec 30, 2010)

With the holidays passing by I had time to watch a couple of things. Only one of which was still in theatres. 

Zombieland: 9.5
True Grit: 10
The Maiden Heist: 8


----------



## Huntress (Dec 30, 2010)

Bridge to Terabithia - 5/10

It never really got anywhere. I was expecting far more full on adventures in Terabithia, but it was always like it was just starting the magic, rather than ever going fully into it or anything.
The music was shit too.
Other than than that, it was pretty average.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 30, 2010)

True Grit(2010): B+

I will say this: It's a very good film, but I think it's been blown out of proportion and I find myself wondering if many of its die hard fans are just jumping on the bandwagon.

For one, I agree with whoever called Bullshit on the Coen's stressing how it was made to be closer to the novel. If that's the case, then the original must've been pretty close too. Granted, I'm sure it IS closer to the novel, but I dont see why the Coen's felt they had to make this. The ending, while being a very Coen-esque ending(in that it doesnt really end like you'd expect), was hardly worth making a whole movie around.

Plus, too many scenes felt like carbon copies of the original. The cabin, for example, looks the same and the framing during that sequence sometimes was identical. The Coen Brother's better have acknowledged its influence, or I'd have to scream plagiarism. 

But to compare each movie, let's break up all the aspects. 

The Story: Both films do take different approaches on the same story. The original was about a man ultimately finding redemption through a headstrong girl as they hunt for her Fathers murderer. The remake is about the strange experiences they encounter as they hunt for her Father's murderer. While neither film is heavy on action, the remake does have a bit faster pace, focusing more on the story than the characters. The original was more of a character understudy. So both deserve praise for what they were.

The characters(actors): Let's break some of them down. LaBoeuf was a typical tough talking rookie in the original while it's more ambiguous in the remake(while he misses his shots, to be fair, he was down an arm). However, Glen Campbell was only passable in the role, while Damon predictably does very well. He's still Matt Damon, but he's always good. My only problem with him was he seems to forget his injuries. As Mattie, I'm mixed. I think the remake one gave a more impressive show(she looks younger too), but I didnt get why people kept calling her ugly. She was cute for her age. Darby, on the other hand, looked very plain and I could by her a bit more. So I think both are equal.

On the minor characters, the Coen's do a better job, but that's expected. They're good when it comes to bizarre and unique characters(The doctor). But when it comes to Cogburn himself, I'm going to be controversial.

I will state, flat out, that Jeff Bridges is more impressive acting wise. Whereas John Wayne pretty much is always John Wayne, Bridges immerses himself into the role, ceasing to be Jeff Bridges. He's excellent. But I have to say I prefer Wayne a little more. John Wayne's casting was brilliant. He's still John Wayne, but he's now a bitter, disgruntled, drunk John Wayne. You feel that earlier in his life, he probably was your typical John Wayne character. This fit better into the movies "the west is a tough place to live in" theme. But I kept thinking, what was the remake Bridges like? Bridges does great, but you feel he was ALWAYS like that. I can't imagine normal Jeff Bridges being a badass marshal. He lacks the natural presence of John Wayne. 

So much like Mattie, I think the original had better casting there, while the remake had the better individual performance.

The character development: The original. When characters develop, you feel it, such as when Wayne is giving his backstory. You feel you know why he is the way he is. With the remake, most of this stuff is handled as a side thought(both films have Cogburn telling the story of his family, the original gives it more focus while the remake just has Cogburn ranting nonstop and that just happened to be one of his rants). 

The dialogue: The remake. Both had great dialogue, but the remake felt more like it belonged in the times.

The cinematography: Eh, both go for different things. The first film is far more visually stunning(being shot in a national park). But it's pretty for the sake of being pretty. The remake is meant to be more realistic. I prefer the look of the original, but wouldnt say it's better.

The direction: The remake. The directing in the original just relied on the cinematography. The Coen's know how to play with mood, atmosphere, suspense and intensity a lot better. Example, when they come across a man hanging in the trees, the music stops. It's suddenly quiet. Too quiet. You feel danger is at hand. You're into it. Or you have the Cabin sequence. The lighting is moody and brooding, surprisingly claustrophobic. 

Then you have the pit sequence. That was freaking creepy. 

Then they royally fucked up with the final battle. Once again, it's a shot-by-shot carbon copy of the original, but COMPLETELY betrayed its own tone. In the original, the point was an old, out-of-touch, grouch returning to his roots as a hero(the finale is a perfect representation of that). In the remake, which seems to be stressing that there are no real heroes, that the west really ruined people, it felt tacky and out-of-place.

So honestly, I liked them both about the same. However, I feel that the original had more purpose. The remake just felt pointless to me. Very good, in some ways better, but pointless. I have no idea why the Coen's decided to do it.

But they're such masterful filmmakers that they make a good- maybe even great- movie out of it anyway.

Also,

North Face: B-

Underwhelming but fairly effective German film about people trying to climb the Eiger. It's effective in that when they get cold, you get cold just watching them. The filmmaker also cleverly contrasts 'the warm' sequences by transitioning a scene of our heroes freezing to characters warm by the fire. Clever.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 30, 2010)

Tron: Legacy-10/10.

I was very satisfied with it. Nice story, good CGI scenes as well battles and it's pack of touching moments. And the OST is great. It has it's own personality.

Wouldn't mind seeing it again.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> Bridge to Terabithia - 5/10
> 
> It never really got anywhere. I was expecting far more full on adventures in Terabithia, but it was always like it was just starting the magic, rather than ever going fully into it or anything.
> The music was shit too.
> Other than than that, it was pretty average.



Go watch Narnia. Bridge to Terabithia is too good for you. :sanji


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

That movie

and book both sucked


----------



## gorgoino18 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ajussi (Korean) or the Man From Nowhere, and Old Boy. 

Both are similar films about revenge. I didn't really like Old Boy, something was missing for me, but I don't know exactly what it is. Don't get me wrong, Old Boy is a great movie, but maybe it's just not for me. Anyway, Ajussi is a great movie. The story isn't hard to follow at all and shows that a person with such a dark history can be so caring.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 31, 2010)

Just saw Iron Man 2 again  10/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 31, 2010)

The last airbender: Fail fail fail. Why did they try to make it in 90 minutes.. Why did they choose awfull actors? Damn *1/10*


----------



## Huntress (Dec 31, 2010)

Yasha said:


> Go watch Narnia. Bridge to Terabithia is too good for you. :sanji



I already did, i rated the first one 4/10 and the second one 5/10
Seriously, just cause the girl dies does not make Bridge to Terabithia a fantastic movie =/


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2010)

Parallax said:


> That movie
> 
> and book both sucked




The book is average, but the movie is great. I can see why it doesn't appeal to hardcore fans of magical fantasy genre who watch the film expecting another Narnia because of its misleading trailer or escapists who hate any depressing or heart-wrenching scenes in their movies or people who prefer  dazzling special effects over a good story and most likely think Avatar is one of the best movies they've ever seen. But if you don't fall under any of the categories I just mentioned, I honestly can't think of a reason why you don't like the film. 

I know I'm not in the minority for thinking that the movie was well-executed, and the two young actors did a heck of a job in it. I sort of expected what was going to happen at the end but it still got me and I wept.


*Yojimbo*

Entertaining from start to finish. It's especially amusing to see the men dropped dead without so much as getting touched by the sword. I suspect they must be using this samurai technique. 

Anyway, it's my favourite Akira's movie so far.

8.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Dec 31, 2010)

Well I read the book years before the movie so I knew it wasn't gonna be some happy go lucky whimsical fantasy adventure.  I just didn't like it.


----------



## Yasha (Dec 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I only read the book after I've seen the movie and I think the movie is much more powerful than the book. Before I watched it, I've seen many people mentioned the film in the "Movies that made you cry" thread, so I knew it wasn't going to have a happy ending. But the kids' acting was so good I could easily feel his pain when it happened, because Leslie had been so charming throughout the film.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 31, 2010)

Yasha said:


> The book is average, but the movie is great. I can see why it doesn't appeal to hardcore fans of magical fantasy genre who watch the film expecting another Narnia because of its misleading trailer or escapists who hate any depressing or heart-wrenching scenes in their movies or people who prefer  dazzling special effects over a good story and most likely think Avatar is one of the best movies they've ever seen. But if you don't fall under any of the categories I just mentioned, I honestly can't think of a reason why you don't like the film.
> 
> I know I'm not in the minority for thinking that the movie was well-executed, and the two young actors did a heck of a job in it. I sort of expected what was going to happen at the end but it still got me and I wept.



Well I do agree, the trailer (which was the only info i had previously of it), was VERY misleading.
But its effects were fine, it was more just, i dont know, i could see it was dealing with deep subjects but the movie just didnt quite do it for me. The girl (who dies) was a good actress, rather than being very annoying.
But 5/10 for it is not a negative score imo, and i never said i disliked the film, i just viewed the movie as neither good nor bad, and not one that Id watch again, but i am glad i have seen it the once.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Voices of a Distant Star

9/10


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I already did, i rated the first one 4/10 and the second one 5/10
> Seriously, just cause the girl dies does not make Bridge to Terabithia a fantastic movie =/



You just ruined it for me 


Star Wars: Episode IV - 10/10
Watched it for the billionth time and its still awesome! I don't think it will ever stop being awesome either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2010)

I liked Bridge of Terebitha. It certainly was a tear jerker.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Dec 31, 2010)

5 Centimeters Per Second

10/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 31, 2010)

PaperAngel said:


> I already did, i rated the first one 4/10 and the second one 5/10
> Seriously, just cause the girl dies does not make Bridge to Terabithia a fantastic movie =/



Fucking Spoilers much?


----------



## Rukia (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh quit crying.  You guys weren't going to watch that movie anyway.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Oh quit crying.  You guys weren't going to watch that movie anyway.



Yes so, I was. I even put it on my netflix queue. 

Zombieland - 9/10
It gets better the more I watch it. I like how Jesse Eisenberg says no more facebook in zombieland, then goes onto play the facebook guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 31, 2010)

Ten Tigers of Kwantung: C+

Pretty confusing, but the fight scenes were good.


----------



## Nakor (Dec 31, 2010)

Futurama:Benders Game - 6/10
Not that great, may be the weakest of the movies. No where near as awesome as the TV episodes.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 1, 2011)

_Salt_  2/10

Nothing in that movie was convincing at all. Acting, plot, transition between parts etc were all crap and the so called twists were predictable. 


_Predators_  5/10

Was good for one watch. Fishburne was probably the best part in it. I really didn't like that there were two species and that the Predator that we know was the inferior one. It sorta destroyed the myth for me.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2011)

*Black Swan*

Fuck, it was perfect. Yes, you heard me. PERFECT.

What a paranoia fest. Before the climax, I kept telling myself "It is almost there, it is almost there, but there's still something missing for it to be perfect". And then came the final act, and I knew this is it -- perfection. 

Natalie Portman is the best actress in Hollywood right now. Hands down.

10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

That was the first Natalie Portman performance I really enjoyed though.  Closer was another decent one I suppose.

You forgot to praise the music, Yasha.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That was the first Natalie Portman performance I really enjoyed though.  Closer was another decent one I suppose.



You must've forgotten León. 





> You forgot to praise the music, Yasha.



I said it's perfect. It includes everything. But yeah, the soundtrack was superb.


----------



## Jigglypuff (Jan 1, 2011)

Iron Man 2 6/10 - expected more.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2011)

Ice Age - 8.6/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



 ending was a tearjerker but IM A MAN! 





Global Cooling.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 1, 2011)

*The Fourth Kind *- _ Creeeeepy_/10 I don't really think I can rate this movie with a number. It started off really creepy and believable. After some research I'm a bit iffy about the credibility in the movie. It wasn't until towards the end I realized how ... I don't know... I mean once the Aliens called themselves "_Gods_" the movie lost it's charm. I lol'd.  Over all, very entertaining movie.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 1, 2011)

Tron Legacy 3D : 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 1, 2011)

The Hound of the Baskervilles(2003 BBC production) - 7/10
Good adaptation of the story.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 1, 2011)

_The Town_: *10/10* 

:WOW


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

Ben Affleck stood there like a moron and watched his friend get killed.  All a cop had to do was glance in his direction and he was fucked.  That was one of the dumbest scenes I have seen all year.

A 10/10 is far too generous.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Ben Affleck stood there like a moron and watched his friend get killed.  All a cop had to do was glance in his direction and he was fucked.  That was one of the dumbest scenes I have seen all year.
> 
> A 10/10 is far too generous.



Yeah, cause he was just going to go in their _gun-a-blazin'_ and get himself killed. If you were paying attention to the dialogue, you would know he was not going to risk his life for the job



Also, he was dressed as a cop himself. Why would any other cop even think of looking away from Coffman when he is shooting at them? Anyways, thanks for the insight _Mr. Movie-critique-extraordinaire _


----------



## Rukia (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm not claiming that he should have done anything.  Quite the opposite.  He should have escaped way before that.  He risked himself unnecessarily.

As if his cop's disguise fooled anyone.  The police knew what the suspects looked like.  They interviewed all four of them.  Admit it, that scene was sort of dumb.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 1, 2011)

The Crazies : 7.5/11


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 1, 2011)

2012
6/10
Ughhhh........


----------



## Bioness (Jan 1, 2011)

_Predators_

Rating: 5.7

The movie itself was entertaining however I don't really like movies that have such a shallow plot. It also was extremely predictable. I was able to figure out who would be the last to survive, as well as a rough order of the characters' deaths. But that may just be me .. .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Clash of the Titans 2010 - 9.2/10


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2011)

Percy Jackson and The Olympians: The Lightning Thief

2/10

Copied this shit from my facebook, cause I'm a lazy mofo:



> It's not because they were teenagers, its because the characters suck, are cliches (oooh, the pretty but strong love interest and the funny but brave best friend), and are bland. The pacing was horrible. They made all the gods all modern an...d shit, when they didn't need to, so it lost its fantasy aspect.
> 
> The acting was terrible, the story was terrible, and the overall movie was terrible. Seriously? These gods fuck mortals like rabbits if there are THAT many other demi-gods on Earth. Holy crap, could you at least keep it to like 5 or 6 so Percy is still kind of special? It looked like a crowded public school then a magical training camp for demi-gods!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Parallax (Jan 2, 2011)

Away From Her

This was a very difficult movie to watch due to the subject matter.  Julie Christie is absolutely wrenching in her role and deserved all the acclaim she recieved.  The score was wonderful and really gave the movie a sparse almost dreamlike effect.  Not an easy movie to get through but very much worth watching and one of the great overlooked films of the decade

Dr Who Series 2(2006)

The start of David Tennant's popular run, this was pretty much a blast to watch and a lot of fun.  I didn't love all the episodes but the 2 parters I really enjoyed and Tennant is great.  I can't wait to get to series 3.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

Chee said:


> Percy Jackson and The Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Copied this shit from my facebook, cause I'm a lazy mofo:



The books are much better


----------



## Nakor (Jan 2, 2011)

Jackie Chan: Kung Fu Master - 5/10
Has a nice ending, but most of the movie isn't very good. The main character isn't likable at all. Since the plot of the movie is the main character trying to find Jackie Chan so he can be his student, the whole rooting for him aspect is killed because he is a bitch. You end up not wanting him to find Jackie Chan.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 2, 2011)

_Gone Baby Gone_: *8/10*


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 2, 2011)

*Rare Exports: A Christmas Tale*

8/10


----------



## Stalin (Jan 2, 2011)

Tron:Legacy-4/5


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 2, 2011)

War of the worlds: 8/10

NEEDS MORE FIGHT SCENES


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jan 2, 2011)

4/10 - How to Train Your Dragon.  Great opening battle, some stunning animation in spots.  Every Viking seemed to have a different accent though.  Story is typical misfit become hero.  Dragons acted too much like pets then Dragons a lot.  I was entertained, but underwhelmed.  The visuals would have been more effective in the movie theatre then on DVD.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 2, 2011)

Treasure of the Golden Condor: C+

Decent adventure film. The problem is its structure, reminding me of a poor mans Count of Monte Christo. Still decent though.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 2, 2011)

_The Ghost Writer_  7/10

Turned out better than I expected. Not that the pacing and lenght bothered me much, but it might have been even better to condense this into something more shorter. The ending scene was sweet.


_Machete_  5/10

I don't know....I liked the fake trailer way more...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 2, 2011)

I agree on Ghost Writer.  It was a good movie and all, but it was marred by incredibly slow pacing.  Not for everyone.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 2, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm not claiming that he should have done anything.  Quite the opposite.  He should have escaped way before that.  He risked himself unnecessarily.
> 
> As if his cop's disguise fooled anyone.  The police knew what the suspects looked like.  They interviewed all four of them.  Admit it, that scene was sort of dumb.



A bit far fetched, but I would not say it is dumb. It is not like he was in front of people, he was by himself a block or 2 away from a shoot out.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 2, 2011)

Little Fockers - 8.5/10

It was good, but not as great as the first two. Jessica Alba got me hard a couple times tho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 2, 2011)

Treu Grit(2010): 
8.8/10
Great movie. One of my favorite movies of all time,and my all time favorite Western,and no, I have not seen the original.

Only problems:
Plot was slow at first
Sometimes you could barely understand Jeff Bridges
Josh Brolin was a cool villain,but he didn't last long. He had great potential.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 2, 2011)

The tourist 6/10

Fun to expend a couple of mindless hours. The movie is a clear showcase for Depp and Jolie and basically its only selling point. they're nice, they know how to get the movie get going and well, nothing more. Not thrilling but entertaining, made with decent professionality, a typical Hollywood product. Its a bit bad anyways to see a quite good director falling into the grasps of the american cinema machinery. This movie could have been done by a ton of competent filmmakers and leave that guy some other project with more appeal, but well, this is Hollywood for you.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 2, 2011)

Mansfield Park(2007 PBS TV movie) - 8/10
Pretty good adaption of the novel even though it was only an hour and a half. I liked the acting as well.

Edit: I should be more specific here. This adaption is very different from the book, but I kind of liked the changes. So if you watch it, don't expect it to be similar to the book at all and just watch it for the movie that it is.


----------



## Netorie (Jan 2, 2011)

Get Him to the Greek - 9/10

There was a whole bunch of cussing, some pretty dirty scenes, and it was still gut busting to me.


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 2, 2011)

True Grit: 8/10 Good movie but it fell apart at the end. It seemed like they didn't know how to end the film.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 2, 2011)

Chee said:


> Percy Jackson and The Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Copied this shit from my facebook, cause I'm a lazy mofo:



Wow , i actually thought that the movie would be at least a bit decent .


----------



## Yasha (Jan 3, 2011)

*The Last of the Mohicans (1992)*

Good movie with a decent soundtrack. It has a number of well executed scenes. I like the ending sequence, especially when the girl jumped off the cliff after a man she barely knew. Beautiful.

8.5/10


*Carrie (1976)*

It's pretty awesome. Sissy Spacek did well. You can't help but sympathise with her role. The performances of Carrie's overbearing mother and her PE teacher are also worth mentioning. 

PS: Young John Travolta looks really cute and adorable. xD 

8.3/10


----------



## Yosha (Jan 3, 2011)

True Grit 9/10 - the ending though...really?
The town 8/10 - the ending again...
Inception 8/10 - Good but not great
Black Swan 7/10 - Portman's character is so fucking annoying. I mean, it is a good film but I cannot stand weak people.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 3, 2011)

*Robin Hood:* It was really awesome. The story was not what I had expected at all so that was a pleasant surprise. Russell Crowe and Cate Blanchett did a great job portraying Robin and Marion. I give it 10/10.


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 3, 2011)

In Bruges(2008) 9/10

Excellent black comedy, one of the best I've seen in awhile. Colin Farrell


----------



## The Boss (Jan 3, 2011)

*Unstoppable *- 3/10 Was the movie really 1.5 hours long? Goddamnit, felt like 5 hrs.  Not even Chris Pine's good looks could save the movie. The story was lacking a reason for me to care if the characters dies or not, bad writing. Only thing good about the movie was the colors.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 3, 2011)

The Stepfather 2: D

Pointless and lame sequel. The only reason it's not an F is Terry O'Quinn is excellent again.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 3, 2011)

Chee said:


> Percy Jackson and The Olympians: The Lightning Thief
> 
> 2/10
> 
> Copied this shit from my facebook, cause I'm a lazy mofo:



The only movie I ever walked out of the theatre from.




True Grit - 8/10 not a big fan of westerns, it was a nice surprise to find I enjoyed it.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 3, 2011)

Ralph Nadar: An Unreasonable Man - 8/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 3, 2011)

dinner with schmucks

amusing movie
7/10


----------



## KazeYama (Jan 3, 2011)

True Grit 8/10

Jeff Bridges does his best John Wayne impression. Enjoyable albeit somewhat predictable the Coen brothers gritty style, pun intended, made this a great movie and added to the atmosphere of the western setting.


----------



## Yosha (Jan 4, 2011)

Nightfall said:


> In Bruges(2008) 9/10
> 
> Excellent black comedy, one of the best I've seen in awhile. Colin Farrell


one of my favorite films...so good.

Employee of the month (2004) - 4.5/10 Im a sucker for any type of comedy but srslydude? Atleast if they are together let me see a lesbian scene. Too many lame twist.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 4, 2011)

*Starship Troopers* (1997) - GLORIOUS/10 _MY GOD_...  where the fuck have I been. This movie is fucking awesome. It has it flaws but being made back in 1997 it's fucking awesome.


----------



## E (Jan 4, 2011)

The Town - 7/10

a bit on the long side and some pretty meh moments, but a solid movie nonetheless


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2011)

lol, doing the top 10 most viewed reviews on my website again. It always amuses me to do this. So far, I've gotten from A-G(and #) in both sections.

1)Book of Eli: 509							
2)The Collector: 391								
3)Against the Dark: 356							         
4)The Ghost Galleon: 351								
5)The Grudge 3: 339								
6)Avatar: 306								         
6)The Expendables:306								
7)Dead Space: Downfall: 297						
8)District 9: 282									
9)Cannibal Holocaust: 269
10) Demons: 266									

Obviously this will change. The lowest so far is Godzilla Raids Again(7 hits). Godzilla, Frankenstein and Zatoichi movies don't do all that great on my site for some reason.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 4, 2011)

_Gothika_ 4/10

Since there wasn't anything else on tv I sticked to it. This movie tried too hard most of the time to set a scary, dark atmosphere. It's almost had the opposite effect. I could say this about any other similar movies made in its time though (Thirt3en Ghosts, House on Haunted Hill, The Haunting, Ghost Ship etc).The cast wasn't even bad, but not even they could make this somewhat predictable plot exciting.
That sappy Limp Bizkit song at the end was the icing on the cake.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, doing the top 10 most viewed reviews on my website again. It always amuses me to do this. So far, I've gotten from A-G(and #) in both sections.
> 
> 1)Book of Eli: 509
> 2)The Collector: 391
> ...



I'm one of those few people who looked at Godzilla and Frankeinstein :ho


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm one of those few people who looked at Godzilla and Frankeinstein :ho



Because Godzilla and Frankenstein are awesome and only people with true class appreciate them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 4, 2011)

Red-6/10.

I didn't know it was based from a DC comic book. It was okay and I laughed at some parts.

John Malkovich's lines were quite funny.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 4, 2011)

Giving Black Swan a solid 9/10

The Black Swan act was amazing. Before all that there was nothing even remotely close to the intense seductive vibes I was getting during that scene... never thought I would fall in love with clown makeup <3


----------



## Huntress (Jan 5, 2011)

The Kovak Box - 7/10


----------



## emROARS (Jan 5, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland 2010

It's Tim Burton, but still they didn't include alot of stuff, but it's still good. :/

I'mma give it a 9. Needs more dodo and gryffin though...and Hatter/Alice.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 5, 2011)

*How To Train Your Dragon* 8/10

When this film came out I didn't think it looked very interesting. I liked the art style but the way the trailers made the story look it seemed like a bland "hey look we put more effort into the CGI than the story" type of animated film that comes out every year. However then I kept hearing good things about it. After hearing none other than Doug "Nostalgia Critic" Walker talk about it being suprisingly good I figured I had to see it for myself.

And I have to say I was impressed. The story was nothing like the trailers made it seem and was really quite impressive.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 5, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Starship Troopers* (1997) - GLORIOUS/10 _MY GOD_...  where the fuck have I been. This movie is fucking awesome. It has it flaws but being made back in 1997 it's fucking awesome.



Loved Starship Troopers.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 6, 2011)

_True Grit_ - *6/10*


----------



## Kuya (Jan 6, 2011)

*Tangled*

10/10. Disney delivers again with a magical story.

*The Fighter*

9/10. Movie was great, the final fight could have been a little bit better, but not bad nonetheless. This was the best acting I've seen from Christian Bale btw.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 6, 2011)

Death at a Funeral(2007): A-

Wow, the 2010 remake really was shot-for-shot, but it added a few more laughs and had a better final speach. Still, this was very well done too and deserves a little more credit for being an original.

Galaxy of Terror: B-

It's a pretty bad movie, but it was also really entertaining. I can now chalk off "raped to death by giant worm" from my 'things I'll probably never see" list.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World

Hey this was a lot of fun, makes me really regret not watching it in theaters when it first came out.  Definitely one of the best of 2010.


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2011)

*The King's Speech - A+* 

Oh man did I enjoy this.  I really don't even know what to say about it besides _fucking flawless_.  I wish it was released wider because it's a shame that a lot of people won't be seeing it because it's not playing locally.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> *The King's Speech - A+*
> 
> Oh man did I enjoy this.  I really don't even know what to say about it besides _fucking flawless_.  I wish it was released wider because it's a shame that a lot of people won't be seeing it because it's not playing locally.


So I should see it before I decide that Black Swan and the Social Network are the best movies of the year?


----------



## Grape (Jan 6, 2011)

Friday - 9/10    Hard to beat the original.

True Grit - 9.5/10    GREAT FILM! I need to see Black Swan, but it's already hard to call MotY between the Grit and The Social Network. Givin Grit an extra .5 for rejuvenating an entire genre and besting the competition. Though, the competition is decades old.


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 6, 2011)

The Fighter - superb acting by Christian Bale; he definitely can play a drug addict.  But the story followed a predictable plotline so better to watch it when you're high.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2011)

Just Blaze said:


> The Fighter - superb acting by Christian Bale; he definitely can play a drug addict.  But the story followed a predictable plotline so better to watch it when you're high.


Easy Supporting Actor win.  But wasn't it a frustrating movie?  Micky Ward was such a bitch.  He never stood up to his family at any point in the movie.  Amy Adams had to do all the fighting for him.  It pissed me off big time.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

Dr Who Series 3

Holy fuck this was good.  An all around improvement to the second series in every aspect.  Tennant shines as the Doctor finally, I mean he was good in series 2 but I kinda felt like he went "grrr I'm the Doctor I'm angry" a bit too much.  Here it's just exciting and fresh.  Great supporting cast all around with fun fun stories.  The obvious stand out was the 3 part epic of the return of The Master, with the magnificent John Simm playing the memorable villain.  Season five may have made Dr Who a hit in America, and that was a great season but for my money this was the best of Who that I have seen (Series 4 and specials still pending)


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

*Black Swan* - 6/10 

 <--- Seriously had that face throughout the whole movie. It was awkward and disturbing to watch.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 6, 2011)

I haven't seen the movie but isn't that the point?


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't know. I watched it cuz people kept saying how good it is. I didn;t expect this at all. I don't find a disturbing movie good.  I'm upset after watching this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I haven't seen the movie but isn't that the point?


The Boss didn't do her research.  

It's an uncomfortable movie for sure.  This is very dark depressing material.  There are no sympathetic characters here.  They are all very unlikable.

It's not hard to understand why some people would dislike it.  My mom hated it, but thought it was a great movie if that makes sense.  Not everyone's cup of tea.

Shoko, Natalie Portman was great though.  Wasn't she?  Acting clinic.  Admit it.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 6, 2011)

*The Road*
10/10

I love Viggo Mortensen so much.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Boss didn't do her research.
> 
> It's an uncomfortable movie for sure.  This is very dark depressing material.  There are no sympathetic characters here.  They are all very unlikable.
> 
> ...



No I usually don't research before I watch any movie unless it's something I've been following. I like the surprise... _sometimes_.  

Yeah, I think it's a great movie too, presented wonderfully, but just isn't my cup of tea. I could understand why some people would love it though. 

.. and yes. She did a fantastic job playing the character. Wait.. I don't think Ive ever said Natalie wasn't a good actress.  I've always like her. No homo.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 6, 2011)

The Boss said:


> I don't know. I watched it cuz people kept saying how good it is. I didn;t expect this at all. I don't find a disturbing movie good.  I'm upset after watching this movie.


Ok I know how to fix this problem. Watch the best movies video on . Once you've done that just think of the line "She's turning into a swan".


----------



## Koi (Jan 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So I should see it before I decide that Black Swan and the Social Network are the best movies of the year?


I think you should see it, yes.  But being a contrarian, you'll probably claim to not like it or give it a crap review for being a boring English drama or something. (It's really not!)

Honestly though, I have absolutelty zero complaints.  I thought it was absolutely brilliant, charming film.  Oscar for Firth and/or Rush pls.


Jessica said:


> *The Road*
> 10/10
> 
> I love Viggo Mortensen so much.



Have you read the book? D8


----------



## Judecious (Jan 7, 2011)

The Expendables 7/10, was not that great.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Black Swan* - 6/10
> 
> <--- Seriously had that face throughout the whole movie. It was awkward and disturbing to watch.



What did I just read? 


MH, stop reviewing shitty movies for a moment and go to see this awesome movie and tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jan 7, 2011)

Predators 2010: 7/10. Yes I actually liked it. I love the scene between the Predator and Hanzo.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2011)

Yasha said:


> What did I just read?
> 
> 
> MH, stop reviewing shitty movies for a moment and go to see this awesome movie and tell me what you think about it.


Martial will probably see Season of the Witch this weekend.


----------



## Haku (Jan 7, 2011)

Tron: 6/10 

Needs to have more disc fights, and light bike battles. It did make up for the light air show battle. Plus having daft punk in the movie was sweet. But had lots of talking in it.


----------



## Fuse (Jan 7, 2011)

New Movie: Devil: I don't even want to talk about how stupid this was, just saying it wasn't my decision to watch this shit.

Old Movie: Young Frankenstein: I can't say anything bad about a Mel Brooks Movie.  Not his greatest movie though, In my opinion that title goes to either History of the World part 1 or Blazing Saddles.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Martial will probably see Season of the Witch this weekend.



My guess is he will spend the weekend at home watching his favorite Transformers 2 for the umpteenth time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 7, 2011)

You guys busting on MH again

Watched about a hundred movies during the Christmas break, too many to rate so I'll just post ones I remember right now:

Vengeance 4/10: Moronic Memento wannabe.
Beast Stalker 6/10
Invisible Target 8/10 Great stunts in this one.
Goemon 7/10

Omen Trilogy 
I 8/10
II 6/10
III 4/10

A great beginning, genuinely creepy and a great soundtrack. The second one was somewhat forgettable but there were some great scenes with Damien, the final one however was just complete rubbish. Seriously all they needed to do was stab him once? Are you fucking serious?

The Shining 9/10

Paid attention this time. Absolute classic, all horror directors need to pay attention, this is how a tense movie should be directed.

Tron Legacy 6/10

Watched it at the Imax, yes its absolutely beautiful but as a film it isn't near as polished as it should be. Stalls and drags everywhere, and when you get the fastest cycle in Tron, ride the fucking thing.

The Expendables 7/10

*Ahem Hasbeens grasping for attention when they should be taking arthritis medication*
The action was enjoyable but everything else just annoyed me, and Jet Li and these oldies just don't mix.

Uncle Buck 6/10 (Not as good as I remember it, in fact this time round half the movie was quite irritating). 

Family Stone and The Family Man 8/10 (Christmas staples for me, love both of them).

Blades of Glory 5/10

Wow I think there a joke somewhere in there but it was hard to find it. Gets extra points for the weird sense of amusement I got from Ferrel and Heder simulating sex moves as legitimate ice skating moves. 

Wall E: 9/10
The Incredibles 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2011)

lol, I am going to watch Season of the Witch......

I will try to see Black Swan sometime though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 7, 2011)

Tell us how bad it is


----------



## Koi (Jan 7, 2011)

I can't stand Natalie Portman so I can't bring myself to see Black Swan. 8C  Plus I already know what happens, so.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 7, 2011)

Season of the Witch: C+

The hell? This was supposed to suck?! It's not even "The Last Airbender" or "Jonah Hex" overhated. This is a fully "okay" movie. It's main faults tend to the CGI, which at best looks like 'good CGI'(so it always feels like CGI), at worst: Bad CGI. 

But it tried to have substance(partially succeeded), tried to have thrills(partially succeeded) and tried to have ambitious action sequences(partially succeeded). It aint high art and it's hardly a great movie(so its not Lord of the Rings), but it is a passable period piece spectacle.

Will be my next review, God willing.


----------



## Grape (Jan 7, 2011)

The Fighter - 9.8/10

If you haven't seen it, let me just say this. It HAS to be BALES AND MARKS strongest performances ever. Bale is easily in the Oscar running for this, he damn well better be! 

I never thought so many GREAT movies would come out at once.. Fighter, Swan, Grit... Holy SHIT! The Oscars this year are going to be truly stiff competition..

This is how good the Fighter is: Mark Wahlberg should at the very least, be Oscar nominated. Bale HAS to win. His performance is hauntingly beautiful.

Instant classic, worthy of several viewings. So happy I decided to give this movie a chance. I was HOOKED in the first minute. Bale is astonishing..

This threads PAGE NUMBER? 666! SPOOKY!


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 7, 2011)

Black Swan - 4/10                 .
Wtf.... am i the only one that thought it was garbage ?
My friends loved it.....i didnt .

Some scenes were just too drawn out..


----------



## Rukia (Jan 7, 2011)

I think you are giving Wahlberg too much credit.  I wasn't blown away by his performance.  His character was really meek and pathetic.  And I thought Mark was the weak link in the film acting wise.

I completely agree on Bale.  He was terrific.  Adams was also great.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 7, 2011)

Koi said:


> I can't stand Natalie Portman so I can't bring myself to see Black Swan. 8C  Plus I already know what happens, so.



Why don't you like Natalie Portman?


----------



## Adonis (Jan 7, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Why don't you like Natalie Portman?



She did compare eating meat to rape...while supporting Roman Polanski. Plus, she's starring in the next Ashton Kutcher rom-com.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 7, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Why don't you like Natalie Portman?



She's associated with the Star Wars prequels.


----------



## Jena (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm assuming this means "the last movie you saw in the theater".

Tangled: 10/10
I'd already seen it before, but my friend wanted to watch it so I decided to go with her and give it a second go :ho
I'm a certifiedably insane Disney freak, so I was already biased going in, but I really liked it. The characters were great, it looked stunning, and the story was funny and sweet.


----------



## Vash (Jan 7, 2011)

Resident Evil afterlife - 4/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 7, 2011)

Adonis said:


> She did compare eating meat to rape...while supporting Roman Polanski. Plus, she's starring in the next Ashton Kutcher rom-com.



I did no know that. What a ridiculous thing to say. I dislike everyone who supports Roman Polanski. The guy is a fucking child rapist.

What's wrong with Ashton Kutcher movies? They're fun. I am very tired of his camera commercials. They're horrible. 



Violent By Design said:


> She's associated with the Star Wars prequels.



Not good enough. Liam Neeson is in the first one(which is by far the worst) and he is still awesome.



			
				Jena said:
			
		

> I'm assuming this means "the last movie you saw in the theater".



It does not have to be in theaters.


----------



## Grape (Jan 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think you are giving Wahlberg too much credit.  I wasn't blown away by his performance.  His character was really meek and pathetic.  And I thought Mark was the weak link in the film acting wise.
> 
> I completely agree on Bale.  He was terrific.  Adams was also great.



That's the character though. When have we EVER seen MarkyMark "meek"?

I might have been over hyping him,but it was a strong performance. Adams was ok, I have even heard Oscar buzz for her role. I was impressed during the "compromise" with Dicky scene, but not so much the rest. She was great dont get me wrong, but Mark was better IMO. It's hard to describe *why* I feel that way, especially since I enjoy his movies but wouldn't consider myself a 'real' fan. Maybe its just the fact that he always plays an alpha male yet was able to take a character who should be a alpha male and made him describable as "meek" and  "pathetic". I was just impressed idk. lol


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I did no know that. What a ridiculous thing to say. I dislike everyone who supports Roman Polanski. The guy is a fucking child rapist.
> 
> What's wrong with Ashton Kutcher movies? They're fun. I am very tired of his camera commercials. They're horrible.
> 
> ...


]

I think that sometimes they just dont think what they're saying and trip over their own words. The human thought process can be bizarre at times.

lol, I cant watch Roman Polanski movies.
I have decided though once he dies, I will finally give them a shot. Until then, I can't support a rapist by watching his works.

As for Ashton Kutcher, while he is a pretty charming guy, most of the movies he makes are pure shit. 

The only thing I remember him doing that I thought was alright was the Butterfly Effect. Everything else is a guilty pleasure at best.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes, she signed the Free Roman Polanski petition, but so did Woody Allen, Martin Scorsese, David Lynch, Guillermo del Toro, Darren Aronofsky and many others. If you're going to boycott all their works, you're pretty much left with a bunch of mediocre films to watch.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 8, 2011)

I just finished watching *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford* after wanting to see it for quite a while. I have to say that this is quite possibly _the_ most underrated film to come out in the last ten years. Everything about this movie is astounding, in my opinion - the acting, the cinematography, and the music in particular. I don't really want to rush into giving it this high of a score until I watch it for a second time, but as it stands it was, in my personal opinion, one of the best movies of the last decade and perhaps one of my personal favorites of all-time. Pending *10/10*, while I wait to watch this masterpiece again.

*Next up: Another film I've heard great things about and have been aching to see, Oldboy.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I cant watch Roman Polanski movies.
> I have decided though once he dies, I will finally give them a shot. Until then, I can't support a rapist by watching his works.


So you haven't seen The Ghost Writer?  It's been on a lot of top 10 lists.  But personally, I think it's a bit overrated.



Sparrow said:


> I just finished watching *The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford* after wanting to see it for quite a while.


Casey is a better actor than Ben.



Adonis said:


> Plus, she's starring in the next Ashton Kutcher rom-com.


It can't be as bad as Killers.  Wait... this is a January release.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> ]
> 
> I think that sometimes they just dont think what they're saying and trip over their own words. The human thought process can be bizarre at times.
> 
> ...



Lets hope that's what happened. That's not a bad strategy. I don't think I've ever watched any of his movies before, and I wasn't even trying to avoid them. I will keep trying to boycott his movies though. 

I didn't say Ashton Kutcher movies were good. I just said they were fun, which means some can fall into the guilty pleasure category. I haven't seen the Butterfly Effect yet. Netflix doesn't have it on streaming  I'd put Just Married into my guilty pleasure list, though that could be because I secretly enjoy Brittany Murphy(too bad she died ). I'd probably give it a 5/10 if not for that. 



Yasha said:


> Yes, she signed the Free Roman Polanski petition, but so did Woody Allen, Martin Scorsese, David Lynch, Guillermo del Toro, Darren Aronofsky and many others. If you're going to boycott all their works, you're pretty much left with a bunch of mediocre films to watch.



Good thing I didn't already say I'd boycott those who support him. Otherwise I'd have to take it back and look like an idiot. I'm OK with disliking them though. I can still dislike a person and see their movies. I've realized that long ago with Woody Allen and Russell Crowe.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Not good enough. Liam Neeson is in the first one(which is by far the worst) and he is still awesome.



Liam Neeson was only in one prequel (which he was horrible in), Natalie Portman was in all 3 and she sucked in all of them. Also Niam Neeson has a near 30 year career of being in movies, he's been memorable in quite a few movies  so his role as Qui-gon Jin hardly comes up when you think of him(and I personally would not consider Neeson to be an awesome actor). What has Natalie Portman been in where she was really good? Black Swan is the first movie I've ever seen where she gave a performance that was actually captivating or entertaining.


----------



## Koi (Jan 8, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Yes, she signed the Free Roman Polanski petition, but so did Woody Allen, Martin Scorsese, David Lynch, Guillermo del Toro, Darren Aronofsky and many others. If you're going to boycott all their works, you're pretty much left with a bunch of mediocre films to watch.


It seems as though the European media barely reported any details of what he actually did.  There was an 
interview with I think Emma Thompson where they asked her about what she thought about it and they told her what he did and she balked.

Seriously though, fuck Polanski.  And Portman too.  She compares eating meat to rape but is fine with actual rapists.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent By Design is right.  There is a lot of reason to be skeptical of Natalie Portman's acting ability.  She has not turned in a lot of good performances during her career.  She was decent in Closer.  No other major highlights to speak of.  (Yes, she was good in The Professional.  But she was basically a different person when she made that movie.  Being a child actress in all.)

I heard that there was a lot of buzz for her Black Swan performance coming out of Cannes in early September.  I didn't take this too seriously at the time since I thought she was a pretty mediocre actress.  But she really was terrific in the movie.

I guess she can turn in a good performance when she teams with a good director.


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2011)

I thought Natalie Portman was really good in Garden State. The came out just before the third prequel.

I don't really blame her for being awful in Star Wars. The script was just so horribly written. It was impossible to be good.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Liam Neeson was only in one prequel (which he was horrible in), Natalie Portman was in all 3 and she sucked in all of them. Also Niam Neeson has a near 30 year career of being in movies, he's been memorable in quite a few movies  so his role as Qui-gon Jin hardly comes up when you think of him(and I personally would not consider Neeson to be an awesome actor), what has Natalie Portman been in where she was really good? Black Swan is the first movie I've ever seen where she gave a performance that was actually captivating or entertaining.



He is still associated with the movies, which was your original point. I didn't say he was an awesome actor, just that he is awesome. I say this because I've liked the roles he has played in the past. I'd consider him a good actor.

What has she been in where she is really bad? I can't think of anything, in most she is OK. I've liked the roles she has played in movies. This is her first great performance. I don't see how you can justify hating her because she hasn't turned in a ton of great performances. You'd have to hate sooo many actors and actresses if that is your philosophy. 



Koi said:


> It seems as though the European media barely reported any details of what he actually did.  There was an
> interview with I think Emma Thompson where they asked her about what she thought about it and they told her what he did and she balked.
> 
> Seriously though, fuck Polanski.  And Portman too.  She compares eating meat to rape but is fine with actual rapists.



That's a good point. It's possible that they think he was just screwed by a judge in a court case they know nothing about. 

Yeah, that's crazy. She looks like an idiot who has no perspective in life when she says that.



Rukia said:


> Violent By Design is right.  There is a lot of reason to be skeptical of Natalie Portman's acting ability.  She has not turned in a lot of good performances during her career.  She was decent in Closer.  No other major highlights to speak of.  (Yes, she was good in The Professional.  But she was basically a different person when she made that movie.  Being a child actress in all.)
> 
> I heard that there was a lot of buzz for her Black Swan performance coming out of Cannes in early September.  I didn't take this too seriously at the time since I thought she was a pretty mediocre actress.  But she really was terrific in the movie.
> 
> I guess she can turn in a good performance when she teams with a good director.



But my original question was why Koi can't stand Natalie Portman. Adonis gave a quality answer and Koi just said the same thing. How does the fact she has only turned in one great perfomance in her career(but no performances so bad she has ruined a movie) justify anyone not being able to stand her?



			
				Jena said:
			
		

> I thought Natalie Portman was really good in Garden State. The came out just before the third prequel.
> 
> I don't really blame her for being awful in Star Wars. The script was just so horribly written. It was impossible to be good.



I agree with this. Everyone was bad in the Star Wars prequels. I attribute that with the directing and script.


----------



## Toreno (Jan 8, 2011)

Black Swan - 8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> He is still associated with the movies, which was your original point. I didn't say he was an awesome actor, just that he is awesome. I say this because I've liked the roles he has played in the past. I'd consider him a good actor.


"He is still associated with the movies, which was your point". Read that over again. My point was not Nelson was associated with the Star Wars Prequel (I don't see what relevance it has at all). My point was Natalie Portman was. I never elaborated on why Natalie Portman is so heavily associated with the Star Wars prequel in my initial response, so how can you set an analogy for Neelson as if you understand my criteria?  

My entire point is when most people think of Natalie Portman, they think of her in the Star Wars movies. Most people do not think that with Neelson, because he has such a wide variety of movies - many which were good. Natalie Portman does not have this luxury, prior to Black Swan she is one of the most average big name actresses in Hollywood. 



> What has she been in where she is really bad? I can't think of anything, in most she is OK.


This is my point all her roles are forgettable, and when I think of Natalie Portman I would think of her most famous films, which is Star Wars. Considering I'm a big movie fan, and the Star Wars are the first thing that comes up, I could imagine the masses probably have similar opinions. 



> I've liked the roles she has played in movies. This is her first great performance. I don't see how you can justify hating her because she hasn't turned in a ton of great performances. You'd have to hate sooo many actors and actresses if that is your philosophy.


 I never said I hated Natalie Portman. I have said many times that Natalie Portman has _forgettable_ performances, which would cause me to have an indifference over her. An apathetic view against an actor or actress is almost as bad as a negative view. 

As for your last sentence, there are plenty of actors or actresses I do not like, so I don't get how that is suppose to counter anything. Just like there are a ton of music, athletes and shows that people do not like. Good things are a diamond in the rough, which is why they are good - because they stand out. Ideally, no one wants to watch something that is average or plain.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 8, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> *Next up: Another film I've heard great things about and have been aching to see, Oldboy.



Several people reccomended that to me, saying id enjoy it. And although yes, it has violence etc, and is artfully shot, overall I was abit dissapointed in it, basically because I thought the plot was rather stupid. The things that happen in that movie, could have been delt with in much better, more sensiable ways imo.
The electronic wardrobe is awesome though


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jan 8, 2011)

127 hours...It was quite nice...9/10...


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2011)

As some of you might have heard, there is a directive to get all threads over 10,000 posts under that new limit. So I'll be splitting this thread and making a new one with the leftover 3k very shortly.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

you can't do this!!  no!!!!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 8, 2011)

I'll do three....
Black Swan 8.5/10
127 Hours 9/10
Little Fockers 5/10


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you can't do this!!  no!!!!



Unfortunately, yes. So I'm going to lock this thread for a little bit.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 8, 2011)

_The Social Network_ - 8/10

I didn't expect this kind of movie to have an awesome pacing like this, also the dialogues were slick. (I don't care a least about Facebook btw)


_Up_ - 7/10

Quite enjoyed it, especially the beginning. Haven't been watching much animation lately, but this was worth it. Next up: Toy Story 3


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2011)

> So you haven't seen The Ghost Writer? It's been on a lot of top 10 lists. But personally, I think it's a bit overrated.



Nope. I dont think I've seen any his films(at least in memory). Although he was in "Rush Hour 3"........where he molested Jackie Chan and Chris Tucker(I wonder if casting him was intentional). 

A lot of people seem to think he just had sex with an underage girl, but in actuality, he DID rape her and then ran away. 

It's funny to me though. As long as you make a product that's in demand, you can get away with anyway. The person who released him even said: "I want to see him make more movies." 

As for Natalie Portman in Star Wars. Remember this guys, Goerge Lucas has many strengths, but he's not very good when it comes to acting(and dialogue; which often reflects the bad acting).

I know it's easy and fun to bitch at the prequels for it, but you guys need to watch the original Star Wars(episode 4). The acting is painfully amatuerish(except from the veterans like Alec Guiness and Peter Cushing, Harrison Ford did good too) and the dialogue is flat. Natalie Portman was a novice at this point. In fact, it might've been her first 'adult' role(she was a child actress, I remember, I think appearing in "Heat"). 

So of course she would come across as poor to mediocre. But she got better, I thought doing a pretty damn good job in just about everything else I've seen her in(granted, the only one I can think of is V for Vendetta).


----------



## Huntress (Jan 8, 2011)

The Weather Man - 8/10

i hate this phrase but it was heartwarming and funny.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 8, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes - I never read the books, and so didn't have anything to compare to.  I was simply able to enjoy the movie for what is was - entertainment for the masses.

And I did find it pretty entertaining.

I give it 7.5/10


----------



## Extasee (Jan 8, 2011)

*Despicable Me* 6/10 Not as Funny as I hoped.
*Wicked Little Things* 8/10 Cool but kinda lame.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> "He is still associated with the movies, which was your point". Read that over again. My point was not Nelson was associated with the Star Wars Prequel (I don't see what relevance it has at all). My point was Natalie Portman was. I never elaborated on why Natalie Portman is so heavily associated with the Star Wars prequel in my initial response, so how can you set an analogy for Neelson as if you understand my criteria?


You said that you don't like her because she is in the Star Wars prequels. Well a lot of people are in it, do you not like them because they are in it as well, or does it only count for her. That was my point.



> *My entire point is when most people think of Natalie Portman, they think of her in the Star Wars movies.* Most people do not think that with Neelson, because he has such a wide variety of movies - many which were good. Natalie Portman does not have this luxury, prior to Black Swan she is one of the most average big name actresses in Hollywood.


I've never heard this before in my life. Everyone I know when asked about her think of Garden State, V for Vendetta, or The Professional before the Star Wars prequels. I barely associate her with the Star Wars prequels. When I think of them, I think of Hayden Christiansen first. 




> This is my point all her roles are forgettable, and when I think of Natalie Portman I would think of her most famous films, which is Star Wars. Considering I'm a big movie fan, and the Star Wars are the first thing that comes up, I could imagine the masses probably have similar opinions.


I don't think her roles are forgettable at all. I think she chooses good roles, just doesn't do a phenomenal job in acting in them. She does a good to OK job in every movie I've seen her in. She has never hurt a film by her acting IMO.



> I never said I hated Natalie Portman. I have said many times that Natalie Portman has _forgettable_ performances, which would cause me to have an indifference over her. An apathetic view against an actor or actress is almost as bad as a negative view.


It sounded like that when you replied to my original question asking Koi why she can't stand her by saying she is in the Star Wars prequels.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> You said that you don't like her because she is in the Star Wars prequels.


No, I never said that. 



> Well a lot of people are in it, do you not like them because they are in it as well, or does it only count for her. That was my point.


I don't get it. "That is my point", but when have I ever said I don't like any of the actors or actresses in Star Wars (and when did I say I didn't like them because they were in Star Wars)? This entire paragraph is a figment of your imagination. Maybe I said something that I forgot, but if you could quote me to where I gave you this idea then please do. 




> I've never heard this before in my life. Everyone I know when asked about her think of Garden State, V for Vendetta, or The Professional before the Star Wars prequels. I barely associate her with the Star Wars prequels. When I think of them, I think of Hayden Christiansen first.


Most people I know have never even seen Garden State or even know what the Professional is. Star Wars were by far her biggest movie(s). 





> *I don't think her roles are forgettable at all*. I think she chooses good roles, just doesn't do a phenomenal job in acting in them. She does a good to OK job in every movie I've seen her in. She has never hurt a film by her acting IMO.


Well apparently.


----------



## Noda. B (Jan 8, 2011)

Three Times (Zui Hao de Shi Guang)

8.5/10 Not bad and definitely emotionally satisfying, but incredibly slow. If you like Slice of Life, then I'd probably recommend this.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> No, I never said that.
> 
> I don't get it. "That is my point", but when have I ever said I don't like any of the actors or actresses in Star Wars (and when did I say I didn't like them because they were in Star Wars)? This entire paragraph is a figment of your imagination. Maybe I said something that I forgot, but if you could quote me to where I gave you this idea then please do.


-----------------------------------------------------


			
				Koi said:
			
		

> I can't stand Natalie Portman so I can't bring myself to see Black Swan. 8C Plus I already know what happens, so.





			
				Nakor said:
			
		

> Why don't you like Natalie Portman?





			
				Violet By Design said:
			
		

> She's associated with the Star Wars prequels.



You never said it explicitly, but it can be presumed through your response to the above that you don't like people who are associated with the prequels. 

That is where I got the idea that you don't like Natalie Portman. By going off of that, it can be presumed that you may not like anyone from the prequels, unless she is the lone person you don't like only because she is in them. If she is the only person you don't like because she is in the prequels, why is that?




> Most people I know have never even seen Garden State or even know what the Professional is. Star Wars were by far her biggest movie(s).


I guess those we each associate with watch completely different movies then.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 8, 2011)

For the record, I do agree that most people do think of Star Wars probably before anything when thinking of Natalie Portman, because those were her biggest films

(The Professional has a cult following and V for Vendetta has been mostly forgotten by trhe masses). 

But I dont think that should be held against her either.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 8, 2011)

This should just be changed to the Natalie Portman thread.


----------



## krome (Jan 8, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth 9/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've sense elaborated on what I meant by that.



> That is where I got the idea that you don't like Natalie Portman. By going off of that, it can be presumed that you may not like anyone from the prequels, unless she is the lone person you don't like only because she is in them. If she is the only person you don't like because she is in the prequels, why is that?


 

I was speaking from why someone would dislike Natalie Portman, not why I personally do not like her (though I did not like her because she had only shown to be a 'meh' actress). Naturally someone like Natalie Portman or Hayden Christensen do not have strong resumes, and Star Wars episode 1-3 are going to be the most notable blemishes on their records - thus someone may hate them. This obviously would not apply to someone like Samuel L Jackson, who is hardly remembered for his role in those movies.

While I do not like many actors or actresses, there are only a few that I could say I hate. In fact, none even pop up when I use the word hate, but I'm sure there are a few who I could not stand. Ultimately, I've never turned down watching a movie due to an actor or actress that I did not like appearing in it, but there are plenty where I've gone "eh..." when I see their name in credits.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 8, 2011)

*Alice in Wonderland* 8/10

It seems I'm one of the few people that actually liked this film. From what I've heard most people don't like it having an original story but to me that is what makes it good. I look at this as a fanfiction rather than an adaptation of the books, telling a new story with familiar characters. Watching it a second time I was able to enjoy the little things that I might have missed or not really thought about the first time.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 8, 2011)

Set says it all. 10/10


----------



## Jena (Jan 8, 2011)

Hook 1.5/10

I've had the misfortune of seeing this movie many times over the years, and last night my brother talked me into watching it. "Who knows?" I said naively to myself, "Maybe I'm just remembering it being bad. Maybe it's actually quite good. It _does_ have Dustin Hoffman and Zuko in it."

A ha-ha, no. This movie still sucks.

The boredom this movie inspires is almost as crushing as it's unachieved potential.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Violent By Design is right.  There is a lot of reason to be skeptical of Natalie Portman's acting ability.  She has not turned in a lot of good performances during her career.  She was decent in Closer.  No other major highlights to speak of.  (Yes, she was good in The Professional.  But she was basically a different person when she made that movie.  Being a child actress in all.)
> 
> I heard that there was a lot of buzz for her Black Swan performance coming out of Cannes in early September.  I didn't take this too seriously at the time since I thought she was a pretty mediocre actress.  But she really was terrific in the movie.
> 
> I guess she can turn in a good performance when she teams with a good director.




Natalie has never been a mediocre actress. A mediocre actress would never be able to put up a performance like what we saw in Black Swan. Sure she has improved, but she has never been mediocre. I don't think her role in Star Wars is as bad as some people claim it to be, just as I don't think the Star Wars prequel trilogy is as bad as some people claim it to be. Also, she was not just good in Leon. Her role as Mathilda was by far the best acting performance I've ever seen from a child actor. It even disturbed me a little to see a 12-year-old acting that mature.

Natalie is a genius actress.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 8, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> For the record, I do agree that most people do think of Star Wars probably before anything when thinking of Natalie Portman, because those were her biggest films
> 
> (The Professional has a cult following and V for Vendetta has been mostly forgotten by trhe masses).
> 
> But I dont think that should be held against her either.



I guess I always looked at her as a side character in the prequels. That is why I personally never thought of her when I think of the movies. 



Violent By Design said:


> I was speaking from why someone would dislike Natalie Portman, not why I personally do not like her (though I did not like her because she had only shown to be a 'meh' actress). Naturally someone like Natalie Portman or Hayden Christensen do not have strong resumes, and Star Wars episode 1-3 are going to be the most notable blemishes on their records - thus someone may hate them. This obviously would not apply to someone like Samuel L Jackson, who is hardly remembered for his role in those movies.


Oh I see. I think Natalie Portman has a strong resume, in terms of what movies she has been in(even excluding the SW prequels) for someone her age. Hayden Christensen has a very weak resume compared to Portman. 




Yasha said:


> Natalie has never been a mediocre actress. A mediocre actress would never be able to put up a performance like what we saw in Black Swan. Sure she has improved, but she has never been mediocre. I don't think her role in Star Wars is as bad as some people claim it to be, just as I don't think the Star Wars prequel trilogy is as bad as some people claim it to be. Also, she was not just good in Leon. Her role as Mathilda was by far the best acting performance I've ever seen from a child actor. It even disturbed me a little to see a 12-year-old acting that mature.
> 
> Natalie is a genius actress.



I agree. I've always thought she was a good actress. To me, excluding Black Swan and the Professional, she has only turned in OK to good performances. I've always attributed it to script and the types of movies she is in. If Black Swan is anything to go by, she is clearly improving as it's her best performance yet. She can become a great actress in the future if she picks the right roles to help showcase and hone her abilities.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, even a great actor can put in a meh performance if he picks the wrong movie. See Anthony Hopkins in Red Dragon, Mel Gibson in Signs, Samuel Jackson in a bunch of shitty movies I don't care enough to name, Matt Damon in Invictus, Bruce Willis in Lucky Number Slevin, Natalie Portman in V for Vendetta, etc.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Jan 9, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World.  You know, I thought it was going to be another stupid Michael Cera playing Micheal Cera movie, but I was shockingly impressed.  It was funny as hell, and I would watch it again.  They actually did a good job portraying anime hair too, on super vegan guy lol.


----------



## E (Jan 9, 2011)

Black Swan - 8/10

i thought it was pretty good and certainly get why its getting so much hype, well-deserved hype


----------



## colours (Jan 9, 2011)

E said:


> Black Swan - 8/10
> 
> i thought it was pretty good and certainly get why its getting so much hype, well-deserved hype



crazy bitch/10

i loved it though


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I guess I always looked at her as a side character in the prequels. That is why I personally never thought of her when I think of the movies.
> 
> 
> Oh I see. I think Natalie Portman has a strong resume, in terms of what movies she has been in(even excluding the SW prequels) for someone her age. Hayden Christensen has a very weak resume compared to Portman.
> ...



1) I dont even consider her a side character. She's too prominent and too important. Her, Anakin and Obi Wan are the main focuses of the prequels. Saying anything otherwise is just trying to downplay the fact that those are the movies people remember her the most from.

I looked through her resume and honestly, she followed up with those films almost exclusively with 'art-house' films or stuff no one even bothered to watch. I'm sure plenty of them are good, but she pretty much pulled a Neve Campbell after the Star Wars films

(Never Campbell did the "Scream" movies, but she followed them up with indulgent, low profile films and now no one really remembers her...the difference is that Campbell recieved universal praise for her film). 

So I dont even really know why this is being argued. "Star Wars" has been her only notably successful film(s) in her whole career(at best, you have minor successes like V for Vendetta apart from that). 

Even Hayden Christenson has done more movies that people remember(albeit not in a positive light).

So I think disliking Natalie Portman is actually a good reason to avoid the movie. You're either going to get a mediocre big budgeted movie or some indie drama you'd probably never watch anyway. I'd never watch a movie just because of her, I'm only going to watch "Black Swan" due to its hype(and since it's apparently a psychological thriller.....and lesbians). 

Death at a Funeral(remake): A-

Liked it just as much as the original. It has more laughs, but also a few more misfired jokes too.


----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2011)

Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland 6/10. Maybe watching it again would change the rating.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 9, 2011)

While Oldboy was supposed to be the next movie on my list, I happened to watch *The Town* earlier, so I figured I would rate it here before I go and watch Oldboy shortly.

Overall I really enjoyed *The Town*. I'm still surprised at how good of a director Ben Affleck seems to be and I think this film proves that Gone Baby Gone wasn't just a fluke, he's got talent. I didn't find myself bored at any point throughout the film and Jeremy Renner puts on a top notch performance in his supporting role and the action sequences are very well shot.

My only complaint about this film is, not surprisingly, Ben Affleck's acting. While he does a fair job (which is about all you can ask from him) and his performance doesn't really hurt the film, I think he would have been better off casting someone else and just staying behind the camera where his real talent apparently lies. All in all, a very nice surprise. I would give it a solid *7.5/10*.

Next up (for real this time): _Oldboy_.


----------



## Table (Jan 9, 2011)

Gulliver's Travels.  About a 5.... Wouldn't willingly see it again in theaters but I got a few laughs.  It was cute <3


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 9, 2011)

Owls of Ga'hoole or whatever it's called

The visuals and effects were really great but that's about it. The story was kind of meh

5.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 9, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Natalie Portman in V for Vendetta


Wait, what? I liked her performance in that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

I loved V for Vendetta.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 9, 2011)

I thought it was pretty bad.  Especially since I read the book first.

The problem with the movie is that it kinda glorifies V, or at least makes him look more like he's on the right side.  The ENTIRE point of the book was to have two equally bad sides and have the reader make a personal interpretation about who was more "right".  The movie didn't have that, so I dislike it heavily for that.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) I dont even consider her a side character. She's too prominent and too important. Her, Anakin and Obi Wan are the main focuses of the prequels. Saying anything otherwise is just trying to downplay the fact that those are the movies people remember her the most from.


I consider Obi Wan and Anakin to be the main characters throughout the prequels. I think Padme and Palpatine are next and view them more as side characters. Maybe I should say supporting characters rather than side characters. I could throw in Padme as being a main character in the first one along with Qui Jon. She tows the line as a main character in the second one and becomes a full supporting character in the third one. She makes a few important choices in the first one, but then in the others, it feels like she is just following around anakin. She falls in love with anakin, that's her big role in the second and third movies. She just becomes an excuse as to why he turns to the dark side.



> I looked through her resume and honestly, she followed up with those films almost exclusively with 'art-house' films or stuff no one even bothered to watch. I'm sure plenty of them are good, but she pretty much pulled a Neve Campbell after the Star Wars films
> 
> (Never Campbell did the "Scream" movies, but she followed them up with indulgent, low profile films and now no one really remembers her...the difference is that Campbell recieved universal praise for her film).


So you base someones resume on how much their movies cost to make and how much they each make? 

I don't even consider that. For me it's their roles in the films and how well they play them. 

Really Neve Campbell? I don't think so. I don't remember any of Neve Campbell's films even having a wide release in US theaters after Scream 3. Several of Portman's films have had wide releases. 



> So I dont even really know why this is being argued. "Star Wars" has been her only notably successful film(s) in her whole career(at best, you have minor successes like V for Vendetta apart from that).


If you consider success as only related to how much money it made in theaters and how much it cost to make, then pretty much yes. She was in Cold Mountain which made ~100 million. So there is that as well. However, Garden State made twice the profit that Cold Mountain made. 




> Even Hayden Christenson has done more movies that people remember(albeit not in a positive light).


I can't think of one movie that Hayden Christensen has been in other than Star Wars. 

(after looking at IMDB)What movies are you referring too: Jumper, Takers? . Those movies made money but are hardly remember-able. I think I may have seen Jumper too. Many people think of V for Vendetta when they think of Natalie Portman. It was also a popular movie and likely has a mini cult following due to the subject manner. 



> So I think disliking Natalie Portman is actually a good reason to avoid the movie. You're either going to get a mediocre big budgeted movie or some indie drama you'd probably never watch anyway. I'd never watch a movie just because of her, I'm only going to watch "Black Swan" due to its hype(and since it's apparently a psychological thriller.....and lesbians).



Why would you never watch an indie drama? You seem to have something against smaller budgeted/indie films.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

Garden State did not make 100 million dollars lol.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Garden State did not make 100 million dollars lol.



I said it made more profit. Profit is gross minus budget. Cold Mountain's budget was like 83 million but it only made 95 million. That is a 12 million profit. 

Garden State's budget is 2.5 million but made 26.7 million. That is a 24.2 profit, which is double that of Cold Mountain.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 9, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I said it made more profit. Profit is gross minus budget. Cold Mountain's budget was like 83 million but it only made 95 million. That is a 12 million profit.
> 
> Garden State's budget is 2.5 million but made 26.7 million. That is a 24.2 profit, which is double that of Cold Mountain.



fair enough.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2011)

My point with adding that was because MH seems to base an actor/actresses resume on how much money a movie made. Adding that was to say while Cold Mountain would at first look like a successful film, it was actually less successful than Garden State in terms of profit. 

I'm not a movie producer, nor do I finance movies, so I don't usually care whether a movie makes a profit or not. Nor do I care how much revenue a movie makes. It's irrelevant to me and doesn't come into my thinking when I determine an actor/actresses overall resume or how good a movie is. According to MH, Darren Aronofsky would have a poor resume in directing as only one of his movies has made over 30 million in revenue, while many would consider his resume to be strong because almost all of his movies are directed exceptionally.


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 9, 2011)

Tron Legacy
8.5/10


Actually worth watching .


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 9, 2011)

The Big Lebowski - 7.5/10 A little bit too long. Pretty good but I dont get people saying its the best movie ever or anything.

The Boondock Saints - 9/10 pretty much loved it. Dafoe was hilarious

Cop Out - 8/10 its a stupid buddy cop movie, it served its purpose. To entertain me.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 9, 2011)

Zombieland - 7/10

really funny


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Zombieland - 7/10
> 
> really funny


It smells like perfume.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 9, 2011)

Lion King 2:  6/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 9, 2011)

_Toy Story 3_ - 8/10

Very good movie. Entertaining for the most part with some dull parts here and there. 


_Braindead_ - 5/10

One of Peter Jackson's earliest movies, a low budget zombie film  If I had watched this when I was around 13-16 I probably would have appreciated this more. The last half hour is one of the most goriest stuff I've seen though. But the main character was annoying as hell.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 9, 2011)

National Treasure: Book of Secrets - 6/10

cheesey and silly, but it fun actually, better than i thought it would be.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2011)

Dungeons and Dragons - 3/10
This was laughably bad. I'm a Thora Birch fan too


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 9, 2011)

> So you base someones resume on how much their movies cost to make and how much they each make?
> 
> I don't even consider that. For me it's their roles in the films and how well they play them.



To a point. Im not going to judge Portman based on the budgets and grosses, however, I tend to avoid actresses that choose movies to do that I have no interest in seeing. I know Star Wars, V for Vendetta, The Heat and The Professional because those are all the kind of movies I enjoy(whether they were good or not). 

Star Wars though was her only one that gained her lots of exposure to the world. Hell, if it wasnt for Star Wars, she probably would've never done most of these movies as I doubt anyone would consider financing her. 




> Really Neve Campbell? I don't think so. I don't remember any of Neve Campbell's films even having a wide release in US theaters after Scream 3. Several of Portman's films have had wide releases.



That few people still saw. I remember all of Campbell's films between Scream 2 and Scream 3, and they were becoming quite indulgant. But yeah, after Scream 3 she dropped off the radar.

It's possible, of course, that Portman(and Campbell) did this intentionally, having no real desire to be a "star". But it makes me want to watch her movies less and less. 

That's what I stress with the resume. A popular actor has a good mix between commercial and personal projects. Portman almost has exclusively 'personal' projects after Star Wars. I'm sure she's great in all of them, but indie dramas for the most part go unwatched unless the star has some sort of following. 

People only tend to remember her for Star Wars. At the time, that was a good thing but there has been a severe backlash against all the prequels sense, so remembering her for those is usually not going to be a happy thing. Thats why few of her movies tend to do well financially. She's lost almost all of her pull.

However, Black Swan probably will not only make her interesting to the public again. It probably will reinvent her career(replacing it with Star Wars). 



> If you consider success as only related to how much money it made in theaters and how much it cost to make, then pretty much yes. She was in Cold Mountain which made ~100 million. So there is that as well. However, Garden State made twice the profit that Cold Mountain made.



Explained this above. I dont consider success to be exclusively based on money. Nor am I arguing that she isn't successful(she is, even if all of her movies sucked). Im just saying that she chose few projects people would be interested in watching. 

Cold Mountain(I had forgotten she was even in that; not really a good thing either) was only a minor success considering it cost so much, and remember that Portman was playing 2nd fiddle to three bigger actors. 

Garden State only did well considering its budget. But I'll give you that. 


> I can't think of one movie that Hayden Christensen has been in other than Star Wars.
> 
> (after looking at IMDB)What movies are you referring too: Jumper, Takers? . Those movies made money but are hardly remember-able. I think I may have seen Jumper too. Many people think of V for Vendetta when they think of Natalie Portman. It was also a popular movie and likely has a mini cult following due to the subject manner.



Yup(and "Awake"). But once again though, I think you've missed my point(or maybe I was too vague). The difference between Hayden and Natalie is that Hayden balances the movies he wants to do with movies that people want to see him do(commercial, then personal). So while Jumper may have sucked(I liked Takers and Awake was okay) he at least put himself out there so we'd at least remember him for other things. Even if Star Wars is also his biggest role(and remember, breaking away from SW is NOT easy to do. Only Harrison Ford pulled it off). Natalie did not. She did movies that intrigued her and most of them were dropped out of the limelight before we even noticed. 



> Why would you never watch an indie drama? You seem to have something against smaller budgeted/indie films.



Usually they're pretentious and boring. I consider myself fairly analytical and critical, but I tend to go for movies that interest me based on their genre(example; my watching Season of the Witch). Nicolas Cage fighting zombie-demon-ninja monks is far more interesting to me than people crying and being all emo over something. 

For me to watch one, they need to at least vaguely interest me and hopefully get great reviews. I watched(and loved) "The Wrestler" for example and will watch "Black Swan" eventually(er, isn't that the same director? Wierd). 



> According to MH, Darren Aronofsky would have a poor resume in directing as only one of his movies has made over 30 million in revenue, while many would consider his resume to be strong because almost all of his movies are directed exceptionally.



Grr, no! Most of his films tend to get awards and admiration, so even if his works aren't 'commercial', everyone hears about them. I am not saying its the money!


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

Martial deserves a lot of credit.  It takes an incredible amount of dedication to the craft for a critic to actually sit through crap like Season of the Witch.  He is the only person I know that has seen it.

Next weekend will be it's last weekend in wide release.  Probably will gross less than 20 million.


----------



## 86legacy (Jan 9, 2011)

Jessica's Body 3/10 

It was pretty stupid. The whole concept of the movie was pretty dumb. It was only enjoyable because Megan Fox is extremely hot and is completely worth watching just for her looks. Otherwise, it wasn't anything memorable and when I finished watching the movie I was left with a "why did I watch this" feeling. 

Not to mention the ending is one of the most rushed, nonsensical, and plain stupid endings. I don't want to ruin it, but I suggest you just avoid this movie at all costs.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

lol.  Jessica's Body.  Clever.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 9, 2011)

Never Let Me Go - 10/10

It's such a depressing film. Telling of an alternate England where there are people who are born and raised with one purpose in mind - to donate their organs so that the rest of society can continue its prosperous life expentency of over a century - this is the story of three such ill-fated people and how they grow up in that world. As I said, it's so depressing the entire way through and yet... You can't help but wonder how you would react to that world, whether as a donor or a recipient.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 9, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Never Let Me Go - 10/10
> 
> It's such a depressing film. Telling of an alternate England where there are people who are born and raised with one purpose in mind - to donate their organs so that the rest of society can continue its prosperous life expentency of over a century - this is the story of three such ill-fated people and how they grow up in that world. As I said, it's so depressing the entire way through and yet... You can't help but wonder how you would react to that world, whether as a donor or a recipient.


Great review.

Loved the movie.  Very underrated.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Star Wars though was her only one that gained her lots of exposure to the world. Hell, if it wasnt for Star Wars, she probably would've never done most of these movies as I doubt anyone would consider financing her.


I'm not so sure. She did a few movies around when the first Star Wars prequel came out where she was a main character. According to IMDB "Where the Heart is" had double the revenue than it's budget. Producers and those who finance films like movies that make profits in theaters. Obviously we can't know for sure whether she would have become the star she did without being in the Star Wars prequels, but it seems like she was on her way to at least being a successful actress before the Star Wars films appeared in theaters. 



> People only tend to remember her for Star Wars. At the time, that was a good thing but there has been a severe backlash against all the prequels sense, so remembering her for those is usually not going to be a happy thing. Thats why few of her movies tend to do well financially. She's lost almost all of her pull.


I'm going to ask more of my friends the first movies they think of when I mention her name. It honestly was not even close to being at the top of my list. Now it may be due to this discussion lol. 

I think her movies that don't do well financially are because she picks those movies and roles to be in because she doesn't care about being a super big movie star. Like you said, she seems to choose only personal projects and not commercial success movies. 

Actually she seems to be in demand as she has 5 movies she was cast in before Black Swan even came out. She has five movies that are coming out this year. 



> However, Black Swan probably will not only make her interesting to the public again. It probably will reinvent her career(replacing it with Star Wars).


I agree that this movie could help define her career so far especially if she wins an academy award. 




> Usually they're pretentious and boring. I consider myself fairly analytical and critical, but I tend to go for movies that interest me based on their genre(example; my watching Season of the Witch). Nicolas Cage fighting zombie-demon-ninja monks is far more interesting to me than people crying and being all emo over something.
> 
> For me to watch one, they need to at least vaguely interest me and hopefully get great reviews. I watched(and loved) "The Wrestler" for example and will watch "Black Swan" eventually(er, isn't that the same director? Wierd).


This tells me a lot.




Lyra said:


> Never Let Me Go - 10/10
> 
> It's such a depressing film. Telling of an alternate England where there are people who are born and raised with one purpose in mind - to donate their organs so that the rest of society can continue its prosperous life expentency of over a century - this is the story of three such ill-fated people and how they grow up in that world. As I said, it's so depressing the entire way through and yet... You can't help but wonder how you would react to that world, whether as a donor or a recipient.



I've read the book, it was very powerful. I have been wanting to see the movie. Glad to know it was good.


Spartan - 7/10
It was surprising good. Was this the last movie before Val Kilmer got fat?


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 10, 2011)

Okay, so I got around to watching *Oldboy* this morning and it was certainly an interesting film.

I think it falls under the banner of "style over substance" on the surface to some degree, but it is a bit deeper than it seems to be. I found the story interesting and intriguing, if a bit disturbing by the time the third act came around. The acting, particularly that of Choi Min-sik in the lead role, was _very_ impressive. Watching the performance he puts on at the end of the film could itself almost lift the movie to well above average. Aside from this, the cinematography and soundtrack are also very nice and there are a handful of standout scenes that stick with you after the credits roll.

It's a bit hard for me to say where I want to place this movie on a scale of 1-10, but for now I'll give it an *8.5/10*. This may go higher or lower after I watch it again, though. Overall, it is definitely a film I would recommend, although it might not be for everyone.

EDIT: After my second watch, I'm upping it a half-point to *9/10*. I don't know what it is, but this time it just seemed even better.

*Next up: _Animal Kingdom_.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

*The Hangover:*
This movie is pretty awesome. Not nearly as funny as everyone said it was gonna be, but pretty good. I had seen it previously, but I picked it up on Blu-ray from work for just $10 the other day, so decided to re-watch it. 8/10.

*V for Vendetta:*
Again, picked it up on Blu-ray for cheap. This has always been one of my favorite movies. Not sure if it'll ever get old. 10/10.


----------



## Koi (Jan 10, 2011)

I just watched Beauty and the Beast and 101 Dalmatians and I love them both dearly, so I'm biased.  Whatever.  Could watch them all day long.  ALTHOUGH, how dick is it at the end of 101 Dalmatians when Roger's like, 'Well, we'll just keep them all!' and everyone's like, 'Oh, great idea, how splendid!"??  Half of them have collars!!  They are other families' dogs!



Nakor said:


> Spartan - 7/10
> It was surprising good. Was this the last movie before Val Kilmer got fat?



Oh man, I saw a commercial for some movie he was in earlier last year and assumed he was wearing a fat suit.  My boyfriend told me he wasn't, and I was just like, lol k and assumed he was lying out his ass, because he looked fine a few years ago.  Then he found a picture for me and for like two days after it was all I could think about.  Like, what the fuck HAPPENED?!  And when?!  It's still kind of haunting.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 10, 2011)

Valhalla Rising: 8/10...a very quiet movie, little in the way of dialogue, mostly just SFX and the soundtrack but definitely a deep movie. Sometimes hard to understand the plot but it kinda makes itself apparent towards the end. Has gore and bloodshed but nothing to overbearing or disgusting. Overall a good movie if you like film festival-esque movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2011)

> Martial deserves a lot of credit. It takes an incredible amount of dedication to the craft for a critic to actually sit through crap like Season of the Witch. He is the only person I know that has seen it.
> 
> Next weekend will be it's last weekend in wide release. Probably will gross less than 20 million.



lol, you cant judge until you see it! 

Oh, Nakor, check this out. Rukia has judged the movie based on its hype and underperformance. See what I mean? Right or wrong, that's how people look at stars and their movies. Nicolas Cage is the perfect example of what happens when you make something so bad, people remember him for it(people remember the Wicker Man and Ghost Rider more than his good stuff it seems like).



> I'm not so sure. She did a few movies around when the first Star Wars prequel came out where she was a main character. According to IMDB "Where the Heart is" had double the revenue than it's budget. Producers and those who finance films like movies that make profits in theaters. Obviously we can't know for sure whether she would have become the star she did without being in the Star Wars prequels, but it seems like she was on her way to at least being a successful actress before the Star Wars films appeared in theaters.



Could be. Who knows, it's all speculation. Even if she wasnt in Star Wars, I'd guess she'd have somewhat of a career(as she can act), but SW was her most iconic movie. 



> I'm going to ask more of my friends the first movies they think of when I mention her name. It honestly was not even close to being at the top of my list. Now it may be due to this discussion lol.
> 
> I think her movies that don't do well financially are because she picks those movies and roles to be in because she doesn't care about being a super big movie star. Like you said, she seems to choose only personal projects and not commercial success movies.
> 
> Actually she seems to be in demand as she has 5 movies she was cast in before Black Swan even came out. She has five movies that are coming out this year.



Im actually surprised you havent stressed one point that easily trumps my whole argument. YOU think other movies before Star Wars when you think of her. You said it, but you left it at that.

Everyone will have a different asnwer. Some might think of "Closer". Others "The Professional". But I stress the important of Star Wars because everyone has pretty much seen it. Fewer people tend to see the Cold Mountain or Brothers. None of her movies sense then have become 'iconic' enough. The average person will remember her for Star Wars because there's a good chance that's the only movie they've seen of her that they'd remember her from. 

(The Professional wasn't as popular but most importantly, she was a child actor and people tend to look at them differently than as adults.)



> Spartan - 7/10
> It was surprising good. Was this the last movie before Val Kilmer got fat?



Seems like it. Although did that come out before or after Alexander? Speaking of fat....

A Dangerous Man: C-

YES! STEVEN SEAGAL DOES AN OKAY MOVIE FOR ONCE....er, dont really count "Machete" but this is the first Seagal movie in like 10 years I can say I liked more than not. 

I demand that everyone here go out and watch some of Seagal's direct-to-DVD films before accusing some of the movies I like as bad(like Season of the Witch).


----------



## Yasha (Jan 10, 2011)

I've seen Brothers, Closer, V for Vendetta, Star Wars, Leon and Black Swan. If you mention Natalie Portman, I guess I'll think of Leon first, followed by Black Swan.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 10, 2011)

Lock, stock and two smoking barrels: Finally watched it and I loved the movie! Such a great story, it's funny how everything comes together. And the ending is hilarious. *9/10*


----------



## b0rt (Jan 10, 2011)

Dante's Peak ~ 8/10

Good but kinda had some boring spots at times.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 10, 2011)

*300:*
Another movie I've seen before, but recently picked up on Blu-ray. I gotta say, it's well worth having in HD. Shit is crisp. 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I've seen Brothers, Closer, V for Vendetta, Star Wars, Leon and Black Swan. If you mention Natalie Portman, I guess I'll think of Leon first, followed by Black Swan.



I've seen Star Wars, V for Vendetta, Mars Attacks, Cold Mountain, Heat and Domino. I don't even remember her role in 2 of those(Cold Mountain, Mars Attacks). Domino sucked hard and her role in Heat was minor.

Im not sure if I ever watched Leon all the way through(I actually intend to watch it this weekend).

As I said, many will think of other roles, especially among film buffs who tend to see her type of films. However, the mass audience will remember her for her most wide spread film: Star Wars. 

if she wins an award, Im sure Black Swan will replace it. It should be noted that Portman is doing "Thor" now, so even she realizes that a commercial film needs to break up her personal films.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 10, 2011)

Panic said:


> *300:*
> Another movie I've seen before, but recently picked up on Blu-ray. I gotta say, it's well worth having in HD. Shit is crisp. 9/10.



TONIGHT WE DINE IN HELL


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 10, 2011)

_A Scanner Darkly_ - 7.5/10

I'm glad that instead of the diluted and action-filled PKD adaptations this was a movie that tried to be faithfull to the original material. From what I've read by Dick this was his most personal one, based on his experiences with drugs. The book was tough, sad, depressing and to me the movie managed to fairly convey that. 
There were parts that should have been included or gotten expanded though, like the one with Arctor in New-Path which I've found to be very powerful in the book or the bicycle scene in its entirety. It would have been more unified and more engrossing that way. There were also some added and modified stuff, but they didn't take away from it. The visuals were quite unique, due to the rotoscoping and the music was alright.
On the acting: if there was a good choice for Arctor then it was definitely Keanu Reeves. Burned-out, untidy and turned inside. This is what Reeves seems of doing good . Winona Ryder also wasn't bad I guess, but Rory Cochrane, Woody Harrelson and Downey Jr were awesome, particurarly the latter as Barris
The movie isn't for everyone, but for PKD fans IMO it's worth checking out. For those who haven't read the book I recommend reading it first and then watching it.


_Ghost in the Shell 2: Innocence_ - 7/10

I liked part 1 better. The plot was alright, nothing special. The CGI was on occasions great, but sometimes it didn't make a good blend with the traditional drawings.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 10, 2011)

Summer Wars

Saw this in theaters.  Shit was sweet.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2011)

Koi said:


> I just watched Beauty and the Beast and 101 Dalmatians and I love them both dearly, so I'm biased.  Whatever.  Could watch them all day long.  ALTHOUGH, how dick is it at the end of 101 Dalmatians when Roger's like, 'Well, we'll just keep them all!' and everyone's like, 'Oh, great idea, how splendid!"??  Half of them have collars!!  They are other families' dogs!


I love these movies as well. I actually brought to my apartment my copy of 101 Dalmatians on VHS from my parents house. 

 I never realized that at the end of 101 Dalmatians. I'm so glad you pointed that out, it made my night.



> Oh man, I saw a commercial for some movie he was in earlier last year and assumed he was wearing a fat suit.  My boyfriend told me he wasn't, and I was just like, lol k and assumed he was lying out his ass, because he looked fine a few years ago.  Then he found a picture for me and for like two days after it was all I could think about.  Like, what the fuck HAPPENED?!  And when?!  It's still kind of haunting.


Seriously! He used to look so good too! Top Gun, anyone? Yay! 

 look at his IMDB page picture. 



MartialHorror said:


> Oh, Nakor, check this out. Rukia has judged the movie based on its hype and underperformance. See what I mean? Right or wrong, that's how people look at stars and their movies. Nicolas Cage is the perfect example of what happens when you make something so bad, people remember him for it(people remember the Wicker Man and Ghost Rider more than his good stuff it seems like).


Good point. Lately I've found myself associating him with the National Treasure movies most. I'm actually a big fan of those movies though. I like silly adventure movies.



> Could be. Who knows, it's all speculation. Even if she wasnt in Star Wars, I'd guess she'd have somewhat of a career(as she can act), but SW was her most iconic movie.


Here is an interesting point I just thought of...did SW actually get her more roles? Like you said earlier, other than SW most of her movies seem to be personal choices and the directors likely wouldn't be swayed by her performance in SW as a reason to cast her. She was already staring as main characters alongside more established stars when the SW movies were just coming out. It's not like she went on to do other blockbuster type movies right afterward. 

To me, it doesn't seem like she even fits much into that action/adventure role. In V for Vendetta she wasn't in those scenes. 




> Im actually surprised you havent stressed one point that easily trumps my whole argument. YOU think other movies before Star Wars when you think of her. You said it, but you left it at that.
> 
> Everyone will have a different asnwer. Some might think of "Closer". Others "The Professional". But I stress the important of Star Wars because everyone has pretty much seen it. Fewer people tend to see the Cold Mountain or Brothers. None of her movies sense then have become 'iconic' enough. The average person will remember her for Star Wars because there's a good chance that's the only movie they've seen of her that they'd remember her from.
> 
> (The Professional wasn't as popular but most importantly, she was a child actor and people tend to look at them differently than as adults.)


I left it at that because what more can I say. My opinion could have been an exception. *Maybe everyone who reads this can state what movie they think of first when hearing the name Natalie Portman like Yasha did.* Panic might say V for Vendetta as he says,above, it's one of his favorite movies.




> Seems like it. Although did that come out before or after Alexander? Speaking of fat....


Looks like the same year.



Yasha said:


> I've seen Brothers, Closer, V for Vendetta, Star Wars, Leon and Black Swan. If you mention Natalie Portman, I guess I'll think of Leon first, followed by Black Swan.



I've seen Brothers, Closer, V for Vendetta, Star Wars, Leon, Black Swan, Garden State, New York I Love You, Paris Je T'Aime, Mr. Magorium's Wonder Emporium, The Darjeeling Limited, The Other Boleyn Girl, Mars Attacks!, Everyone Says I Love You, and Heat. Some of her roles are small.



MartialHorror said:


> I've seen Star Wars, V for Vendetta, Mars Attacks, Cold Mountain, Heat and Domino. I don't even remember her role in 2 of those(Cold Mountain, Mars Attacks). Domino sucked hard and her role in Heat was minor.


Do you mean Domino One? There is another movie called Domino that Keira Knightley is in.



> As I said, many will think of other roles, especially among film buffs who tend to see her type of films. However, the mass audience will remember her for her most wide spread film: Star Wars.


I still say V for Vendetta could contend with it in terms of people knowing she is in it. Her shaving her head was a pretty big deal in pop culture at the time.



> if she wins an award, Im sure Black Swan will replace it. It should be noted that Portman is doing "Thor" now, so even she realizes that a commercial film needs to break up her personal films.


Maybe, or she just likes comic books and wants to get in on the comic book movie action.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2011)

Just so I stay on topic:

Angels and Demons - 8/10
It seems everytime I watch this movie I like it better than the last. The first time I saw it I'd give it a 6/10/


----------



## Vriska (Jan 10, 2011)

ZombieLand *9/10*

The dialogues were crisp and fresh, and oftentimes very humorous. This was very well put together, and well acted.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2011)

> Good point. Lately I've found myself associating him with the National Treasure movies most. I'm actually a big fan of those movies though. I like silly adventure movies.



Same. Well, I liked the first one. Unfortunately, its the 2nd one that sticks out in my mind....


> Here is an interesting point I just thought of...did SW actually get her more roles? Like you said earlier, other than SW most of her movies seem to be personal choices and the directors likely wouldn't be swayed by her performance in SW as a reason to cast her. She was already staring as main characters alongside more established stars when the SW movies were just coming out. It's not like she went on to do other blockbuster type movies right afterward.
> 
> To me, it doesn't seem like she even fits much into that action/adventure role. In V for Vendetta she wasn't in those scenes.



It's possible. Depends how well she'd test I guess. The question is, did any of her following movies cast her for marketing purposes. She was cast in "V for Vendetta" because of it(which is personally, the role I remember her most from), but since the director met her on the set of Star Wars episode 2, it was probably not necessarily for her draw. 

It should be noted that the concept for Black Swan apparently originated in the year 2000, with Episode 1 having been released and Episode 2 being made. So there is a strong chance that she was considered for the role in anticipation of her being a star(due to the SW films). It should also be noted that the director had previously one did "Requiem for a Dream", which was considered a bomb so his biggest chance was getting someone who would be willing to do a low budget film, but also be big enough to get a draw.

However, on the flip side, while that may have been his initial reasons, he had to have been impressed with her to bring her back on years later(especially as with The Wrestler, he probably was a bigger name than her). 

As for her not being an action star, lol, remember she's doing "Thor" now. But for the most part, I agree. 


> I left it at that because what more can I say. My opinion could have been an exception. Maybe everyone who reads this can state what movie they think of first when hearing the name Natalie Portman like Yasha did. Panic might say V for Vendetta as he says,above, it's one of his favorite movies.



The only problem with this is that people might lie to spite the SW films, but it doesn't really matter. Personally, I'd probably say "V For Vendetta" for me too only because when I saw the Star Wars films, I got confused between Portman and Anna Paguin, and V for Vendetta cleared that up. lol, I do think of Star Wars though when I think of Liam Neeson though(because I never really noticed him until then). 



> Do you mean Domino One? There is another movie called Domino that Keira Knightley is in.



Yup, whoops. Now I'm confusing Natalie Portman and Kiera Knightley(another one Im not sure followed up her career with memorable roles).



> I still say V for Vendetta could contend with it in terms of people knowing she is in it. Her shaving her head was a pretty big deal in pop culture at the time.



Maybe, but unfortunately for that movie, people tend to forget everything else the Wachowski Brothers did outside of the Matrix. But it wasnt a flop of Speed Racer proportions either. Personally, I dont think that movie left an impression on the public either way(although most liked it).

Plus, shaving her head isn't that novel. Demi Moore and Sigourney Weaver(probably her more) got more hype when they both did it(J.I Jane and Alien 3)



> Maybe, or she just likes comic books and wants to get in on the comic book movie action.



Thats possible too.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 10, 2011)

True, Keira hasn't had a lot of memorable roles.  But she usually gets a lot of critical acclaim for her performances.  The Duchess, Never Let Me Go, Atonement, Pride and Prejudice, and Bend it Like Beckham.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> It's possible. Depends how well she'd test I guess. The question is, did any of her following movies cast her for marketing purposes. She was cast in "V for Vendetta" because of it*(which is personally, the role I remember her most from),* but since the director met her on the set of Star Wars episode 2, it was probably not necessarily for her draw.


Ah, so you do agree with me. 



> It should be noted that the concept for Black Swan apparently originated in the year 2000, with Episode 1 having been released and Episode 2 being made. So there is a strong chance that she was considered for the role in anticipation of her being a star(due to the SW films). It should also be noted that the director had previously one did "Requiem for a Dream", which was considered a bomb so his biggest chance was getting someone who would be willing to do a low budget film, but also be big enough to get a draw.
> 
> 
> However, on the flip side, while that may have been his initial reasons, he had to have been impressed with her to bring her back on years later(especially as with The Wrestler, he probably was a bigger name than her).


I did not know this. You'd think he try to get someone who could act, lol. 



> As for her not being an action star, lol, remember she's doing "Thor" now. But for the most part, I agree.


I have no idea what role she will play, it could be one where she is not part of any of the actual action scenes, like V for Vendetta.



> The only problem with this is that people might lie to spite the SW films, but it doesn't really matter. Personally, I'd probably say "V For Vendetta" for me too only because when I saw the Star Wars films, I got confused between Portman and Anna Paguin, and V for Vendetta cleared that up. lol, I do think of Star Wars though when I think of Liam Neeson though(because I never really noticed him until then).


True, but people could lie in every survey that is taken for any number of reasons. 

I was oblivious to the fact that it was her. I only knew her from Leon so I never really thought about any connection. I first noticed her in Garden State then made the connection to SW and Leon.

I remembered Liam Neeson from Before and After and Schindler's List.



> Yup, whoops. Now I'm confusing Natalie Portman and Kiera Knightley(another one Im not sure followed up her career with memorable roles).


I can see why you would confuse them. She did do Pirates of the Caribbean. Though many people might associate them with only Johnny Depp




> Maybe, but unfortunately for that movie, people tend to forget everything else the Wachowski Brothers did outside of the Matrix. But it wasnt a flop of Speed Racer proportions either. Personally, I dont think that movie left an impression on the public either way(although most liked it).


I honestly forgot they did V for Vendetta. I only associate that movie with Natalie Portman. When compared with SW probably since only a handful can compare themselves to the SW franchise. I think V for Vendetta will stick around longer than many other movies in people's heads because of the message of the movie and the Guy Fawkes mask. 



> Plus, shaving her head isn't that novel. Demi Moore and Sigourney Weaver(probably her more) got more hype when they both did it(J.I Jane and Alien 3)


It's novel enough that you've named only two other popular actresses in the last 20 years who have done it, with Demi Moore doing it 10 years prior. It was still big news in the pop culture world, that's not necessarily flattering. 




Rukia said:


> True, Keira hasn't had a lot of memorable roles.  But she usually gets a lot of critical acclaim for her performances.  The Duchess, Never Let Me Go, Atonement, Pride and Prejudice, and Bend it Like Beckham.


Very true. I liked her a lot in Pride and Prejudice and Bend it Like Beckham. I think she was good in The Jacket as well. The Duchess was OK overall, can't remember her performance much. Haven't seen the others. I totally forgot she was in SW Episode 1.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm a bit too tired to give a full review, but I watched *Animal Kingdom* and I will say that I enjoyed it.

It's an Australian crime film about a boy whose mother dies from a drug overdose and he goes to stay with his extended family who happen to be criminals. The family is headed by his grandmother "Smurf" and her oldest son, and his uncle, "Pope". Overall, the film has a subtle-but-tense feeling throughout and I liked it. Ben Mendelsohn's performance as Pope is the standout character in my opinion and he comes off as a generally scary guy.

I would give *Animal Kingdom* a solid *8/10*.

*Next up: Another film I've heard great things about, _The Hurt Locker_.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 10, 2011)

> I did not know this. You'd think he try to get someone who could act, lol.



I'm sure he felt she had potential, as he doesnt strike me as the kind who would completely sell-out. Furthermore, he's shocked us before. No one thought Marlon Wayans could act until Requiem and while Hugh Jackman had acclaim, I dont think he ever impressed me as a full on actor until "The Fountain". 

So even if it was made 10 years ago, Im sure he would've pulled a good performance out of her. He seems to have that skill, although I dont know if she would've gotten any awards. 


> I can see why you would confuse them. She did do Pirates of the Caribbean. Though many people might associate them with only Johnny Depp



-I tend to remember her as nothing but the "Pirates" girl, while I tend to remember Depp for "Edward Scissorhands"(I watched that plenty of times as a kid). 



> I honestly forgot they did V for Vendetta. I only associate that movie with Natalie Portman. When compared with SW probably since only a handful can compare themselves to the SW franchise. I think V for Vendetta will stick around longer than many other movies in people's heads because of the message of the movie and the Guy Fawkes mask.



This is funny because it should be noted that they only wrote and produced, but just about everyone thinks they directed it too. Wachowski Brothers fanboys stress their involvement, but then disown "Ninja Assassin", blaming the director(despite it was HE who directed V for Vendetta). I disagree about it sticking out. In fact, I think that's why it has failed to stick in peoples heads. 

The message pissed a lot of people off, as whether intentional or not, it supported justified(if its ever so) terrorism, not too long after 9/11. I also think the mask was too silly to take seriously. I remember my Dad wouldn't even see it because he couldn't stand the mask until I convinced him there was nothing else out. 



> It's novel enough that you've named only two other popular actresses in the last 20 years who have done it, with Demi Moore doing it 10 years prior. It was still big news in the pop culture world, that's not necessarily flattering.



Still, it's one of those things people remember she didn't do it first. I remember everyone talking about Moore and Weaver doing it, but I only remember a few moments of Portman's shaved head being in the spotlight. I'd like to think that my memory is better 5 years ago than it was 10-15 years ago. Hell, I was like 8 when Alien 3 came out, and all I kept hearing about the damn movie was Weaver's shaved head. 

It's possible Portman was drowned out by Britney Spears shaving her head for no real reason.....but I dont remember when that happened.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 10, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim- One of the best movies I've seen this century.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 10, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I disagree about it sticking out. In fact, I think that's why it has failed to stick in peoples heads.
> 
> The message pissed a lot of people off, as whether intentional or not, it supported justified(if its ever so) terrorism, not too long after 9/11. I also think the mask was too silly to take seriously. I remember my Dad wouldn't even see it because he couldn't stand the mask until I convinced him there was nothing else out.


It doesn't matter if the message pissed people off or if some thought the mask silly, it got people's attention. Whenever you see a Guy Fawkes mask I'm sure a majority of people will think of V for Vendetta. How many kids likely wore that mask on halloween, probably a ton. It feels like a film that will stick around as a cult favorite. 

It's message also had to do with the implication of a police state, which some people may have thought that our country was heading down that path. My point being that the message of the film could be taken multiple ways, which means there could be more people who hate the film but also more people who like it because they feel it empathizes with their political viewpoint. In the end, it generated a ton of publicity. 




> Still, it's one of those things people remember she didn't do it first. I remember everyone talking about Moore and Weaver doing it, but I only remember a few moments of Portman's shaved head being in the spotlight. I'd like to think that my memory is better 5 years ago than it was 10-15 years ago. Hell, I was like 8 when Alien 3 came out, and all I kept hearing about the damn movie was Weaver's shaved head.


I only remember Demi Moore doing it. There might have been more overall attention to the others, but that doesn't take away the attention that was placed on Portman. She stood out because of it, and people recognized her for it.

Spear's shaved head happened the next year. 


Downton Abbey(episode 1) - 9/10
Yes, I know it's a TV show, but it's way too good not to put it in this thread. Look this series up and watch it for free on . It's well worth your time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> I'm a bit too tired to give a full review, but I watched *Animal Kingdom* and I will say that I enjoyed it.
> 
> It's an Australian crime film about a boy whose mother dies from a drug overdose and he goes to stay with his extended family who happen to be criminals. The family is headed by his grandmother "Smurf" and her oldest son, and his uncle, "Pope". Overall, the film has a subtle-but-tense feeling throughout and I liked it. Ben Mendelsohn's performance as Pope is the standout character in my opinion and he comes off as a generally scary guy.
> 
> ...



Been on a good streak of movies aye? Animal Kingdom does have a really tight atmosphere, can cut the tension with a knife.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2011)

> It doesn't matter if the message pissed people off or if some thought the mask silly, it got people's attention. Whenever you see a Guy Fawkes mask I'm sure a majority of people will think of V for Vendetta. How many kids likely wore that mask on halloween, probably a ton. It feels like a film that will stick around as a cult favorite.
> 
> It's message also had to do with the implication of a police state, which some people may have thought that our country was heading down that path. My point being that the message of the film could be taken multiple ways, which means there could be more people who hate the film but also more people who like it because they feel it empathizes with their political viewpoint. In the end, it generated a ton of publicity.



Granted, we're both speculating, but you're speculating about a movie that was neither a big success or a notable bomb. I've never seen a kid wear a V for Vendetta mask on Halloween, which is about as valid as saying its possible many kids wore them. Personally, I doubt it. 

V for Vendetta is a good movie, but it's not the type of movie kids would enjoy. It's even more unlikely to see than a Rorschach mask. \


> I only remember Demi Moore doing it. There might have been more overall attention to the others, but that doesn't take away the attention that was placed on Portman. She stood out because of it, and people recognized her for it.



Prove it. The movie underperformed and its too early to have achieved cult classic status. There is no evidence that the bulk of the masses even remember that movie. lol, you walked into this one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2011)

If you see this in time(sorry for dp), I suspect that we're both trying to shove our opinions down eachothers throats, claiming that's what the masses think. So maybe we should just drop it.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Been on a good streak of movies aye? Animal Kingdom does have a really tight atmosphere, can cut the tension with a knife.



Yeah. I try my best to avoid "bad" movies and I've been on a good streak lately. Hoping to keep it up for a while. And yes, the realistic tension and atmosphere in Animal Kingdom is absolutely powerful. Perhaps the best quality of the film, even.

EDIT: I just finished watching *The Hurt Locker* and I loved it.

Jeremy Renner has impressed me again in a performance that was even better than the one he put on in The Town. *The Hurt Locker* is the best war movie I've seen in some time and certainly kept my streak of watching good films very much alive. I love the gritty feel this movie possesses and how tense the "action" scenes feel without really being full of your typical action that you see in war movies. What struck me the most however, was the excellent contrast between two of the main characters - one that wants nothing more than to leave the war and start a family and another that can't stand the monotony of family life and has become completely intoxicated by the adrenaline rush that his job provides him; a theme that is best summed up by the quote that appears at the opening of the film: _"The rush of battle is a potent and often lethal addiction, for war is a drug."_ *8/10*.

*Next up: _A Prophet (Un prophète)_


----------



## Arya Stark (Jan 11, 2011)

Knowing

7/10

A classical end of the world movie but it wasn't boring and the idea was really cool.

-1) I didn't like Nicholas Cage's acting (I know he is a good actor but he lacks...emotion for me?)

-1) WTF ending

-1) Lucinda's daughter's stupidity.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 11, 2011)

Moon~ said:


> Knowing
> 
> 7/10
> 
> ...



I wasn't aware the Nicolas Cage was really considered a good actor anymore. Also, you should consider taking off another point for the terrible hair style/toup?e that he wears in that film. . . wait, maybe I'm thinking of his hair from the move "Next" instead. Probably irrelevant, his hair/toup?es always look bad these days.


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Season of the witch: 1/10.

I'm really tired of movies that are "deliberately" bad, how some critics defend them. "It's actors just having fun", they say. Well - it's _me_ who's paying the money and I'm not paying for bad movie or deliberately bad movie either way, so make a "deliberately good movies", please.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't look forward to any Nicolas Cage movies. But he was good in 
"Kick-Ass" from what I remember.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2011)

My new top 10 most viewed reviews list(all the way through L, with about half of M).

1)Haunting of Molly Hartley: 1,344							
2)Halloween 4: 555									
3)Book of Eli: 509									
4)Howling 2: 481									
5)The Collector: 391								
6)Against the Dark: 356							         
7)The Ghost Galleon: 351								
8)The Grudge 3: 339								
8)Karate Kid: 339
9)Halloween: 331									
10)Avatar: 306								         
10)The Expendables: 306

Okay.....not sure why Halloween 4, Grudge 3, Ghost Galleon and Howling 2 are there. In fact, The Collector is a little confusing too. But once again, the Haunting of Molly Hartley seems like its an unnatural draw(going up about 400 hits in the last year; Seriously, has someone linked it or something?!)

Still, Im happy that already all of the 10(so far) are over 300. In my last list(last year), most were in the 100's. I guess my popularity has trippled!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2011)

Four Lions - 8/10

Hilarious movie. Interesting points it made/tried to make, though I didn't really care about them that much. It was just a funny movie. 

Some of the stuff was ripped out of a Benny Hill show or something, but it was still not too bad. If terrorists really were this stupid we'd be in a better place.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

Nic Cage is pretty much the worst actor around.  And his hair looks ridiculous in every movie.

Snake Eyes, National Treasure 2, Next, Knowing, Bangkok Dangerous, The Sorcerer's Apprentice, Drive Angry, Season of the Witch.  When will he stop making crap?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

I despise his hair. I can't believe he was picked to play Ghost Rider, I mean that guy doesn't look cool at all.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2011)

I liked Knowing and Bangkok Dangerous. I thought he did good in the latter. 

Season of the Witch was 'meh', with "Next" and "National Treasure 2" being utterly pointless.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 11, 2011)

Tangled - 10/10

"There must be a reason you found me...fate, destiny-"
"A horse?"

Funniest, sweetest movie i've seen this year, including 2010. I wish disney's movies were like this all the time now. 

And I fell in love with flynn. omgbbq he's adorable.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 11, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Granted, we're both speculating, but you're speculating about a movie that was neither a big success or a notable bomb. I've never seen a kid wear a V for Vendetta mask on Halloween, which is about as valid as saying its possible many kids wore them. Personally, I doubt it.
> 
> V for Vendetta is a good movie, but it's not the type of movie kids would enjoy. It's even more unlikely to see than a Rorschach mask.


Obviously neither of us can prove our points but it has to be more popular than a Rorschach mask. I would certainly argue it's more iconic. 




> Prove it. The movie underperformed and its too early to have achieved cult classic status. There is no evidence that the bulk of the masses even remember that movie. lol, you walked into this one.


The only way to prove it is looking at pop culture/entertainment magazines or internet websites. I did a quick google search of "portman v for vendetta haircut" and got 147,000 hits. There is a Seattle band called "Natalie Portman's Shaved Head". Do the same search and look through some of the articles that refer to her setting a trend. 

I didn't say it archieved cult status yet, but I think it will. Apparently Rand Paul did a early tea party fundraiser based off an idea from V for Vendetta. It raised 4.2 million. Though, that's probably not a good thing.

LOL as I did a random search, google actually brought up this thread in the search. 



MartialHorror said:


> If you see this in time(sorry for dp), I suspect that we're both trying to shove our opinions down eachothers throats, claiming that's what the masses think. So maybe we should just drop it.



Where's the fun in that? I don't mind either way, it's not important at all. I was just having a bit of fun.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 11, 2011)

Madagascar: 8.5/10

"Maybe I should go to law school"

LOL


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I despise his hair. I can't believe he was picked to play Ghost Rider, I mean that guy doesn't look cool at all.


Oh shit.  I forgot about Ghost Rider.  Can you believe they are working on a sequel right now?  National Treasure 3 and Ghost Rider 2.  Just stop Nick!


----------



## Youjinbou (Jan 11, 2011)

Link removed


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 11, 2011)

Nicholas Cage is an amazing actor in bad movies imo


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 11, 2011)

> The only way to prove it is looking at pop culture/entertainment magazines or internet websites. I did a quick google search of "portman v for vendetta haircut" and got 147,000 hits. There is a Seattle band called "Natalie Portman's Shaved Head". Do the same search and look through some of the articles that refer to her setting a trend.




I did weaver alien 3 haircut and got 227,000 hits, but the Demi Moore search was significantly less. You also forgot to mention that the band ultimately changed its name, so obviously the name quickly lost significance.



> I didn't say it archieved cult status yet, but I think it will. Apparently Rand Paul did a early tea party fundraiser based off an idea from V for Vendetta. It raised 4.2 million. Though, that's probably not a good thing.
> 
> LOL as I did a random search, google actually brought up this thread in the search.



So do I, but it hasnt gotten there yet. 



> Where's the fun in that? I don't mind either way, it's not important at all. I was just having a bit of fun.



Its your choice. 


> Oh shit. I forgot about Ghost Rider. Can you believe they are working on a sequel right now? National Treasure 3 and Ghost Rider 2. Just stop Nick!



This surprised me too. Ghost Rider barely made back its money. 

Edit: Er, actually, it did really well on DVD.....apparently 100,000,000.......Plus, the budget this time is only 95,000,000(the first was about 120 mil), so its probably a surefire profit.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 11, 2011)

*The Social Network:*
I saw this in theaters back in October and absolutely loved it. Even if you're not a big fan of Facebook, it's a good story. Went to Walmart at midnight to pick it up and they didn't receive any Blu-ray copies of the movie. Not sure how that's fucking possible for the biggest Walmart in our district, but whatever. I got it from the small store up the road when I woke up today. Anyway, 9/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

I liked The Hurt Locker.  But I think there are 4-5 superior movies this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 11, 2011)

I didn't think "The Hurt Locker" was anything special to be honest. I thought it robbed "Up In the Air" in the Academy Awards.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 11, 2011)

Heh, I never said I disliked Up In The Air.  I thought that was a great movie.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I didn't think "The Hurt Locker" was anything special to be honest. I thought it robbed "Up In the Air" in the Academy Awards.



While I loved "The Hurt Locker", I also thought "Up In the Air" was an absolutely fantastic film. I would have bee perfectly happy with it winning Best Picture. Really, though, I'm just happy "Avatar" didn't win.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2011)

Thought both were good at best tbh. Maybe just not my movies.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 11, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I did weaver alien 3 haircut and got 227,000 hits, but the Demi Moore search was significantly less. You also forgot to mention that the band ultimately changed its name, so obviously the name quickly lost significance.


Good one.




> So do I, but it hasnt gotten there yet.



Glad we agree




> Edit: Er, actually, it did really well on DVD.....apparently 100,000,000.......Plus, the budget this time is only 95,000,000(the first was about 120 mil), so its probably a surefire profit.


where do you get your dvd sale figures at?



Rukia said:


> Heh, I never said I disliked Up In The Air.  I thought that was a great movie.



I loved Up In The Air. Never saw the Hurt Locker so I can't compare. 


The Boston Strangler - 8/10
Pretty good. I'm a fan of older movies so seeing Tony Curtis and Henry Fonda in a movie was great. I also like when I see George Kennedy in a movie for whatever reason. I like how it was made only a few years after the actual events, it felt more authentic.


----------



## Paptala (Jan 12, 2011)

Just watched The Social Network - and geeze, the main character was a fucking prick! 

Still, it was good movie.  9/10


----------



## Magnet (Jan 12, 2011)

O Brother, Where Art Thou
4/5

didn't expect much to begin with but it was entertaining.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim - Fucking *A*wesome

Simple as that. Only part I didn't like was stupid first X singing.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 12, 2011)

Just finished *A Prophet* (Un prophète), a French prison film an it was absolutely spectacular. I have no hesitation in saying it is one of the best films I've seen in the last year+.

The story is about a young nineteen year old French Arab named Malik who goes to prison after assaulting a police officer and is sentenced to 6 years. Going in young and completely unprepared for life inside of the racially divided prison, he is eventually forced into doing a task for a Corsican Mafia figure who holds significant sway on the inside. What follows is basically his rise as a figure not only within the prison, but outside as well as several things that happen between Malik, the Corsicans and the Muslims that are also an established group in the prison. It's gritty, it's violent, it's realistic and it just might be the best prison film ever made. Absolutely great on pretty much every level. My expectations were more thane exceeded, *9/10*.

*Next up: _City of God (Cidade de Deus)_


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Jan 12, 2011)

Tron 2. It's a 5. Cool special effects, but not much more than that. Kind of silly in a few moments, characters not very likable.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 12, 2011)

Sparrow said:


> Just finished *A Prophet* (Un proph?te), a French prison film an it was absolutely spectacular. I have no hesitation in saying it is one of the best films I've seen in the last year+.
> 
> The story is about a young nineteen year old French Arab named Malik who goes to prison after assaulting a police officer and is sentenced to 6 years. Going in young and completely unprepared for life inside of the racially divided prison, he is eventually forced into doing a task for a Corsican Mafia figure who holds significant sway on the inside. What follows is basically his rise as a figure not only within the prison, but outside as well as several things that happen between Malik, the Corsicans and the Muslims that are also an established group in the prison. It's gritty, it's violent, it's realistic and it just might be the best prison film ever made. Absolutely great on pretty much every level. My expectations were more thane exceeded, *9/10*.
> 
> *Next up: _City of God (Cidade de Deus)_



I have City of God as well. Might check it out soon :ho. 



Alia_Atreides said:


> Tron 2. It's a 5. Cool special effects, but not much more than that. Kind of silly in a few moments, characters not very likable.


It really is an empty movie. The more I think about it the more I start to hate it. My friends think it's the best movie ever or some shit.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jan 12, 2011)

*Matchstick Men*

8/10.

Pretty good and clever movie, there's some nice performances in the movie mostly by Cage and it keeps you entertained.


----------



## Chee (Jan 12, 2011)

The King's Speech 10/10
Black Swan 8.5/10



Fraust said:


> Scott Pilgrim - Fucking *A*wesome
> 
> Simple as that. Only part I didn't like was stupid first X singing.



Fucking hated that part.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 12, 2011)

District 13 : 7.5/10
District 13 Ultimatum: 8/10

Both pretty cool action films, I'm a big fan of no wires and self performed stunts so they were very good to see


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 12, 2011)

> where do you get your dvd sale figures at?





The only site I know that usually includes DVD rentals.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 12, 2011)

Drive-Thru (2007) 9/10
Good move imo
HELLA BURGER, I'TS HELLA GOOD!


----------



## Nakor (Jan 12, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have City of God as well. Might check it out soon :ho.


City of God is a fabulous movie. 



Razor Ramon HG said:


> District 13 : 7.5/10
> District 13 Ultimatum: 8/10
> 
> Both pretty cool action films, I'm a big fan of no wires and self performed stunts so they were very good to see


I'm with you on this. However I liked District 13 more than Ultimatum. 


MartialHorror said:


> The only site I know that usually includes DVD rentals.


Sweet! Thanks.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2011)

The Children: A-

Holy shit that was pretty scary. Unfortunately, it could also be annoying at times too.....Still, very well done.


----------



## Keollyn (Jan 13, 2011)

My ex saw Little Fockers, said it was lame as hell.

Yes, it wasn't me who saw it. But she's very vocal about her disdain it almost felt like I did.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 13, 2011)

Chaos: B-

Decent action/thriller starring Wesley Snipes and Jason Statham. It does offer a few nice twists and surprises, and both men do good(although Satham seems kind of bored). It moves very well too and does offer some excellent stunts(at one point, it looks like Ryan Philippe was nearly crushed by a car, and Im not exaggerating either)

However, it does contain some holes, some misfired one-liners and it does rip off other movies pretty severely. It rips off "Inside Man", "Usual Suspects", and scenes of "Scream 2" and "Silence of the Lambs"(the last 2 can be a coincidence). 

It's not as intelligent as it thinks it is, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 13, 2011)

*True Grit* - 9/10 .... or more accurately /10 Such a badass movie. I enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 13, 2011)

The Social Network Blu Ray is available at Amazon.com for $17.  Sounds like a bargain since I just saw it for $29.99 at Borders.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 14, 2011)

Kidnapped - 8/10
This is a 13 episode TV show. About a rich boy who gets kidnapped. The parents hire a guy and gal to get back their kid without FBI involvement. Things then spiral out of control. It was good, lots of good twists and turns. The ending wasn't as great as I was hoping it would be, but was still somewhat satisfying.

edit: 





			
				Rukia said:
			
		

> The Social Network Blu Ray is available at Amazon.com for $17.


Thanks for letting us know, I just purchased a copy. Free standard shipping too, so I didn't have to buy something else to get the $25 free shipping.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

I got it for $19.39 at work with my discount.


----------



## lourisa8788 (Jan 14, 2011)

the last movie that i saw is Black Swan. Rating:9/10
Awesome movie..


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2011)

*Ikiru*

If you only have 6 months left, will you regret the way you've led your life? What will you do to make every day of your remaining life counts?

Ikiru may give you some insights on that. A powerful movie that will trigger you to reflect on your own life.

9/10


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2011)

Without a Paddle ~ 9/10

it was funny the first time but the second time didn't seem as good.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 14, 2011)

*Inception;* 10/10

At first I wasn't going to watch, but I'm glad I did, its a mind blowing movie; defiantly worth buying that's for sure.


----------



## Judas (Jan 14, 2011)

MuseStripes said:


> *Inception;* 10/10
> 
> At first I wasn't going to watch, but I'm glad I did, its a mind blowing movie; defiantly worth buying that's for sure.



Just a 10/10?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Ikiru*
> 
> If you only have 6 months left, will you regret the way you've led your life? What will you do to make every day of your remaining life counts?
> 
> ...



Yeah. My favorite scene is near the end when one of the guys makes a point that the protagonist knew he was going to die, but that doesn't mean they will. The looks of horror all of them have are priceless.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2011)

Up: 9/10

Just watched it with my family a few days ago.


----------



## Stripes (Jan 14, 2011)

AeroBlitz1316 said:


> Just a 10/10?



 Your right....


100000000000000000000000000000000000/10 

Enough zeros


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 14, 2011)

No controles 6'5/10

Funny spanish romantic comedy. Julián López, a great spanish comedian, is genuenely hilarious in this movie and makes it worth watching by himself alone. The romantic part, while not as good as the comedy is still pretty decent thanks to an appropiate cast, specially the supporting characters. This director keeps bringing nice comedies and I think it can be a great one in a near future so I will be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Prowler (Jan 14, 2011)

*The Fighter* 8.5/10

although the movie was amazing, Christian Bale was fucking spectacular.
great movie and great acting.


----------



## Amrun (Jan 14, 2011)

The Black Swan

10/10

I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Judecious (Jan 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim

10/10, loved the movie lol


----------



## Huntress (Jan 14, 2011)

Timecop - 5/10


----------



## Blaze (Jan 14, 2011)

Predators:
Decent at best but really did not enjoy it that much. 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2011)

The Greet Hornet: C-

I enjoyed it, but it's not a good movie. In fact, it's probably a D+ in terms of quality, but I enjoyed Rogen's and Chou's bantering. Unfortunately, thats like 70% of the movie. Stuff doesn't actually start to happen until like an hour into it. I'll review it tomorrow.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 14, 2011)

*Movie:* 3 Idiots
*Rating:* 10/10

One of the best movies i've seen in my 22 years of Life. Its as good as Forest Gump, as long as Lord of The Rings. It's deep, shallow, long and short. Loved it!
_
''All Izz well''_


----------



## Blaze (Jan 14, 2011)

Is it the indian movie?

If so..I guess I should watch it I've been delaying it thinking it might be not that good.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Yeah. My favorite scene is near the end when one of the guys makes a point that the protagonist knew he was going to die, but that doesn't mean they will. The looks of horror all of them have are priceless.



My favorite scene is when the protagonist followed the girl around like a lapdog to find out how she managed to be so lively all the time (good casting for the girl role). And also the protagonist's blank stares that appeared throughout the first half of the movie. It's pretty creepy to have someone look at you like that. xD





Tenderfoot said:


> *Movie:* 3 Idiots
> *Rating:* 10/10
> 
> One of the best movies i've seen in my 22 years of Life. Its as good as Forest Gump, as long as Lord of The Rings. It's deep, shallow, long and short. Loved it!
> ...



The Silencer's speech. :rofl

See Aamir Khan's Taare Zameen Par if you haven't yet. It's also a very good and meaningful movie.


----------



## Stalin (Jan 14, 2011)

felidae 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 14, 2011)

Crazy Heart: C

Jeff Bridges does great, but the whole movie just seems to be there so we can see Jeff Bridges do a great job. The result is just him practically doing nothing. There's very little conflict, very little resolution and very little happening. But still, Bridges did a great job. It's kind of like "The Wrestler", except less compelling(but less depressing too).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

*Kevin Hart: Seriously Funny:*
Not really a movie, it's a stand-up comedy special. Took the hour and 7 minutes to watch it, though, so I'm gonna rate it. There were a couple of good jokes, a few things I could relate with, but overall, it wasn't as good as I had expected it to be. 5/10.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 14, 2011)

Yasha said:


> See Aamir Khan's Taare Zameen Par if you haven't yet. It's also a very good and meaningful movie.



Thanks, will check it out 

Silencer: _'' I didn't do it_''


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jan 14, 2011)

Panic said:


> *Kevin Hart: Seriously Funny:*
> Not really a movie, it's a stand-up comedy special. Took the hour and 7 minutes to watch it, though, so I'm gonna rate it. There were a couple of good jokes, a few things I could relate with, but overall, it wasn't as good as I had expected it to be. 5/10.



Try George Carlin/Dave Chappelle/Chris Rock Shows


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 14, 2011)

Tenderfoot said:


> Try George Carlin/Dave Chappelle/Chris Rock Shows



George Carlin (although he makes anti-religious jokes, which I am a huge fan of) is really unfunny. Dave Chappelle and Chris Rock are hilarious, though. I'm always watching their stand-up, Chappelle's Show, and Everybody Hates Chris.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 14, 2011)

technically like the 8th time I've seen the movie but anyway

10/10


----------



## Love Cook (Jan 15, 2011)

Last Movie, even though seemingly childish, was Toy Story 3.

1000000x100000/10
Specially since I grew up with that perfect creation made by pixar. ;__; Had me near tears. <3


----------



## Stripes (Jan 15, 2011)

Just went to see 'Due Date' it was even funnier and stupider than I thought it was gonna be 

10000/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 15, 2011)

The next three days 7/10

Interesting, well performed and well directed thriller from Paul Haggis. I didnt know the original french but this is still a compelling story. Its more than two hours and you never get bored of what's happening. There's a couple of typical situtations that would never happen in real life (thats cinema for you) but anyways its a pretty worthy experience if you want to see a thriller with good actors.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

*True Grit*

Too dialogue-driven. If you took away all the great lines, the plot itself would be linear and monotonous. I couldn't care for any of the characters, except maybe Little Blackie (why didn't they take one of the bandit's horses btw? Just wondering.) Hailee Steinfeld did well, especially at the beginning of the film. Matt Damon didn't get much chance to shine unfortunately, playing the Texas Ranger. I hardly recognized him.

In short, not Coen brothers' best work (that belongs to _The Big Lebowski_), but also not their worst (and that would be _No Country for Old Man_ for me. I know I'm going to get blasted for saying this. Just fire away. :ho)

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2011)

Fuck that.  Fargo is the best movie the Coen Brothers have made.

No Country For Old Men is good too though.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

Fargo is a second for me. The Big Lebowski is one of the best comedies I've seen. Not to mention it has a hella lot of memorable scenes like this one.



Jesus!


No Country for Old Man sucks donkey's ass. Especially how it ends.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 15, 2011)

Movie: Are you scared?
It was ok, not all to scary though. 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2011)

Big Lebowski is good, just not as good as Fargo.  I will never forget Steve Buscemi's carcass being stuffed into a wood chipper.  One of my top 10 all time favorite films.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like Fargo too, so let's not bother with the ranking. But how could you enjoy a film like No Country of Old Man? Seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2011)

Good antagonist.

Smart, crisp dialogue.

An unusual film, sort of classified as a modern Western.  (Not exactly something I see that much anymore.)

Good acting (Brolin, Bardem, Jones, Harrelson, and others are all on point.)

Tension.  Lots and lots of tension.  I can elaborate a bit on that.  A quiet gun battle in the middle of a vacant town.  The Coens didn't ruin scenes like this by inserting music.  The motel scene.  Anton shoots and kills the competition as the protagonist quietly listens in the room next door.

Maybe not the most cohesive work they have ever done.  The pieces don't all fit.  But the movie is full of memorable scenes.

I agree that the ending is lousy.  Just as the ending of True Grit is lousy.  But I won't punish the entire film for that reason.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 15, 2011)

I agree with Rukia, Fargo is their best movie. I like both Big Lebowski and No Country for Old Men too.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

An antagonist without a clear motivation. (His weapon is cool, I will give him that. But that alone doesn't make him a good antagonist)

Very loose story lines. They're all over the place.

What is the purpose of Tommy Lee Jones' role in the film?

At least True Grit resolves the plot. No Country for Old Man ends in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Blaze (Jan 15, 2011)

Who Framed Roger Rabbit:

Seen it a long time ago decided to watch it again to see it again ...still a decent movie and good nostalgia & fun. 7/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 15, 2011)

Yasha said:


> An antagonist without a clear motivation. (His weapon is cool, I will give him that. But that alone doesn't make him a good antagonist)


He spends the entire movie hunting down a suitcase full of stolen money. What he represents however is just chaos/insanity/evil. 



> Very loose story lines. They're all over the place.


This statement in general is loose and vague.



> What is the purpose of Tommy Lee Jones' role in the film?


To investigate and hunt down the antagonist. He's also there to give perspective from an old mans point of view, hence the title.



> At least True Grit resolves the plot. No Country for Old Man ends in the middle of nowhere.


While the last scene is sudden, the movie certainly ends somewhere.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2011)

The ending of No Country is great and it makes perfect sense if you actually got all the underlying messages.  The story he tells just at the end is EXTREMELY important to the overall theme of the film.  It's a good movie but I can easily see why people wouldn't like it.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

I had forgotten most of its plot, hence I couldn't elaborate on some of my points, but the strong feeling of disappointment stays with me. I'd have to watch it again to explain myself better, but I'd rather not do it, so I will just leave it at that.


*I Saw the Devil*

Another revenge flick from South Korea that just came out in August 2010, but I can already see it gaining the same worldwide notoriety as Oldboy. While it doesn't have as intricate a plot as Oldboy, what it lacks in complexity and mind-blowing twist, it makes up for with gruesomeness that makes you cringe. It's not for the weak-hearted, and seeing it with your girlfriend is NOT a very good idea. 

9/10


----------



## murasex (Jan 15, 2011)

*Knight and Day*

6/10 ~ it was a good movie with great action scenes but i didnt care for the story all that much.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 15, 2011)

Bad Company - 7/10


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 15, 2011)

True Grit 9.5/10
Very impressive


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 15, 2011)

The Social Network 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 15, 2011)

I wanna see "I Saw the Devil". The arrows review got my hyped.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 15, 2011)

*Paprika* 10/10

A fantastic film. Satoshi Kon will be missed and I intend to see more of his movies in the future.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 15, 2011)

The Infidel
6/10 - Pretty average some parts were funny but has nothing on something like Four Lions, the reveal at the end cracked me up though


----------



## Huntress (Jan 15, 2011)

The Terminator - 7/10

damn hes badass


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 15, 2011)

Dinner with the Schmuks? (Forgot lol) 7.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jan 15, 2011)

Dr Who Series/Season 4

This was up to par that the excellent season 3 was.  In  many ways it bettered it but due to some episodes being slightly uneven I consider them both on the same level.  Tennant's Doctor wasn't as pure fun as he was in the previous season but his performance was much better, if that makes any sense.  The two parters were absolutely terrific and that finale was too fucking good.  Season 3's three part finale is still my favorite episode but as a whole this season was tops.  At this point I'm looking forward to seeing Tennant's final episode the most and we'll see if that becomes the high point.

to rate the seasons it'll probably as follows:

4>3>5>2, haven't seen 1 yet but I'll be getting into it soon


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 15, 2011)

The way back 6/10

Nice film by Peter Weir but I ultimately think that it lacked a bit of emotion (although the last scene was pretty good to be honest). The cast was pretty good and the directing was splendid with an astonishing cinematography and scenarios. The only real problem was that lack of emotion for such an extreme story. Not that you dont care about the characters but not as much as what it should be watching their happenings which are sort of brutal. Anyways a worthy film, maybe not Weir's best but thats only cause his other ones are just excellent.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I wanna see "I Saw the Devil". The arrows review got my hyped.



It's one of the few all-out gore movies that I didn't find the graphic violence repugnant because I think it's necessary to justify some of the protagonist's actions. It will draw you in and take you to some of the darkest places of human mind as you try to understand the psychology of the serial killers.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 15, 2011)

The Losers 6.5/10

It reminded me of the A-Team a bit, and was better than the remake. Kind of cheesy and stupid at some parts, but still fairly enjoyable.


----------



## Vash (Jan 15, 2011)

Batman - Under The Red hood, 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 15, 2011)

Red Riding trilogy part 1 - 7.5/10
Pretty good first installment of the trilogy. The main actor was Andrew Garfield. He played the other guy who started Facebook in The Social Network. He was really good in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 15, 2011)

Scream 4 International Trailer.


----------



## Koi (Jan 16, 2011)

We've been having Powerpuff Girls marathons at work. 10/10 every time.


----------



## dilbot (Jan 16, 2011)

Green Hornet - wasn't even supposed to be a good movie/10

Even when realizing this halfway through the movie I still hated it.


----------



## Foxy (Jan 16, 2011)

*black swan: 9/10*


----------



## Nakor (Jan 16, 2011)

Koi said:


> We've been having Powerpuff Girls marathons at work. 10/10 every time.



where do you work where you can watch powerpuff girl marathons. sounds awesome lol

The Oxford Murders - 6/10
A somewhat ridiculous murder mystery that has a surprising ending.


----------



## Sparrow (Jan 16, 2011)

*City of God* was another marvelous film. I'm not going to go too in-depth, but the cinematography and pure grit were astounding. The acting was good and the story was engaging. I'd give it a good *8.5/10*.

I also watched *Scott Pilgrim vs. The World* and I liked it. It wasn't anything amazing, but it did entertain me and I found it to be a lot of fun with some interesting effects. It also gains points because Mary Elizabeth Winstead is one of my few celebrity crushes. Probably about a *7/10* or so.

*Next up: Either _The Orphanage_ or _Leon the Professional_.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 16, 2011)

City of God and City of Men are both awesome!

Saw 3D -5/10 
I don't even know how my friend persueded me to go watch this piece of crap.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2011)

*Psycho*

Probably outstanding in its time, but only just decent from today's standpoint. The plot twist has inevitably become extremely predictable due to overuse.

7.6/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Reznor really put together a terrific score for The Social Network.  It's a bit understated, but I think it works just right for the film.  Black Swan, The Social Network, and Inception are the best three in the sound category.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2011)

Had a Darren Aronofsky movie evening with a few friends:

Pi - 6/10

Really disturbing but moves kinda slow, the black and white really ads to the tension the movie creates. Somehow i just felt there could have been a bit more.

Requiem for a dream - 9/10

Love this movie since i first saw it in the cinema. Its a bit preachy and shows a worst case scenario but it really has emotional impact. Also bonus points for the score and Jennifer Connelly.

The Fountain - 8/10

Visual amazing and my all time favorite movie score. Kinda confusing near the end but still a great movie.

The Wrestler - 8/10

Seriously how did Rourke not get an award for this? Great character study of a man that just cant let go of the past.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Slice.   It seems like you need to see Black Swan if you haven't already.


----------



## Slice (Jan 16, 2011)

It is not released in germany before next thursday, going to watch it next saturday.


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 16, 2011)

Resident Evil: Apocalypse. 4/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2011)

skyline- mediocre story and action, but enjoyable nonetheless.

6/10

ironman- after watch this, it is safe to say it's much better than the sequel, hopefully they get back on track with the third film.
9/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2011)

*Never Let Me Go*

Devastatingly beautiful, moving and melancholic. I especially love the scenes at Hailsham where the children go about their lives happily like any other kids, naively unaware of what lies ahead in their future, which makes the ending all the more saddening. 

8.8/10


----------



## Xerces (Jan 16, 2011)

*Ip Man* - 10/10 :WOW


----------



## Grrblt (Jan 16, 2011)

Piranha 3D. 2/10. Nice boobs but otherwise horrible.


----------



## murasex (Jan 16, 2011)

The Socialnetwork ~ 7/10

now i know how facebook was started. It was interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 16, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Never Let Me Go*
> 
> Devastatingly beautiful, moving and melancholic. I especially love the scenes at Hailsham where the children go about their lives happily like any other kids, naively unaware of what lies ahead in their future, which makes the ending all the more saddening.
> 
> 8.8/10


One of my top five for the year.  

Just another tour de force performance from Mulligan.  I'm going to get tickets to see her on Broadway in May.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 16, 2011)

Love & other drugs 6/10

Interesting film in some aspects with a more revealing sex scenes than the expected in this kind of movie, which is somehow welcomed. Hathaway and Gyllenhaal were both nice, specially her. I wasnt thrilled about the love story but it was watchble at the very least. The main problem was that the movie itself didnt know exactly how to differentiate the standard average romantic comedy from the drama of a relationship with ill people. Anyways its not bad and recommended even if its only for the flesh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Scooby Doo 8/10.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 16, 2011)

The Wolfman

6.5/10

Wtf did I just see?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2011)

> It's one of the few all-out gore movies that I didn't find the graphic violence repugnant because I think it's necessary to justify some of the protagonist's actions. It will draw you in and take you to some of the darkest places of human mind as you try to understand the psychology of the serial killers.



I heard that it's like what happened if James Bond hunted down the killer from "Se7en" and started going insane in the process.

I LOVE movies where the heroes are almost just as brutal as the villains. The idea of "Using evil to fight evil" is intriguing to me. 

The Man Who Shot Liberty Vallance: A

Another excellent John Ford/John Wayne collaboration. The movie has an excellent cast in general, full of people who were big or who would become big.

You had Wayne, Jimmy Stewart("Vertigo"), John Carradine("Stagecoach" and a crapload of shitty horror films), Vera Miles("Psycho"), Andy Devine(also "Stagecoach" and a shitload of westerns), Lee Marvin("The Professionals", "Dirty Dozen"), Edmund O'Brien("The Wild Bunch"), Strother Martin(a crapload of Westerns, including "Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid), Woody Strode(also "The Professionals" and "Once Upon a Time in the West) and even Lee Van Cleef("The Good, the Bad and the Ugly) has a small role. 

Strangely, Wayne is the weak link. He does good during his drunk scene, but I thought the rest of his performance was kind of bland and even a little wooden. From what I hear, Ford made his life hell on set, which might've been the reason for this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 16, 2011)

Saw the Scream 4 trailer. It still looks a bit too silly to me, and Master of Suspense? Wes Craven? Did they forget his previous movie?!

But it does have some amusing moments(a character listing all the horror remakes) and I will see it for sure.


----------



## g_core18 (Jan 16, 2011)

The King's Speech: 9/10

Go see it


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 16, 2011)

Titanic 8/10
Sad movie


----------



## Yasha (Jan 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> One of my top five for the year.
> 
> Just another tour de force performance from Mulligan.  I'm going to get tickets to see her on Broadway in May.



Good for you.

It's probably 6th or 7th for me. I'd rank Black Swan, Toy Story 3, Inception, The Social Network, I Saw the Devil and probably Temple Grandin above it.

2010 had been a great year for movie-goers indeed.




MartialHorror said:


> I heard that it's like what happened if James Bond hunted down the killer from "Se7en" and started going insane in the process.
> 
> I LOVE movies where the heroes are almost just as brutal as the villains. The idea of "Using evil to fight evil" is intriguing to me.




That's a rather good way to put it. 

Though I might add a few points. The killer, played by the lead actor in Oldboy, is not the calculating type like Kevin Spacey in Se7en. He's more like an animal, impulsive and aggressive. And I wouldn't use the word insane (which implies the protagonist doesn't know what he is doing, which I don't think is the case). I would say he transforms into the same kind of animal as the killer and the two of them are playing cat-and-mouse hunting game throughout the film.


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 16, 2011)

im suprised he wont reprise his role in the avengers movie 





Ema Skye said:


> *The Incredible Hulk:* 8/10 To my surprise I actually really enjoyed the film (maybe it has to do with the sexiness of Edward Norton...)


i heard its mark ruffelo thats doing it


----------



## narutored23 (Jan 16, 2011)

i the last movies i seen was the last excorcist and the collector


----------



## murasex (Jan 17, 2011)

Transformers 2 ~ 7/10

whoaaaaa lots of action


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

*Walk The Line* - 5/10 Eh, it was ok. Great music though.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 17, 2011)

Dr Who Tennant Specials

these were alright, I enjoyed them for the most part.  I really liked Water of Mars using the concept of Time Lord Victorious.  Even though it doesn't work for The Doctor himself there's a lot of truth in him being the most dangerous force in the universe who is pretty much a victor in any given situation.  I don't hope to see it used but I liked the idea of bringing that up at least once.

Dr Who: The End of Time

This was a great send off for Tennant's run and I think his high point in the series.  Simm was absolutely fantastic as his return of the Master and I hope to see him portray the character once more even if its just for a regeneration.  The story was actually pretty decent but Tennant and Simm both gave such great performances that it made up for it.  It was sad to see Tennant leave the series as I came to really enjoy his portrayal of the Doctor but I was glad to see him having a proper finale.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 17, 2011)

Superman/Batman: Apocalypse - 7/10
Better than I thought it would be. The final fight scene was bad ass.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 17, 2011)

Queen of the damned - FUCKYEA/10


----------



## MSAL (Jan 17, 2011)

Just watched the Green Hornet.

Very funny, some great action scenes in it, alot better than i expected it to be.

8/10


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 17, 2011)

Baseketball 4/5
Dinner For Shmucks 5/5


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 17, 2011)

narutored23 said:


> im suprised he wont reprise his role in the avengers movie
> i heard its mark ruffelo thats doing it


Considering previous role changes in this Marvel Movieverse I'm guessing the movie makers and Edward Norton had a disagreement.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

*The Social Network *- 9/10 Very entertaining and well done.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 17, 2011)

The Hurt Locker - 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2011)

Well peeps, in about 10 minutes, Im finally seeing the Black Swan.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 17, 2011)

Batman: Mystery of the Batwoman - 6/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 17, 2011)

The Green Hornet 5'5/10

Meh. It was kinda ok in the comedy parts thanks to the weird and geeky humour but the action wasnt all that good, specially towards the end. Too crazy for my tastes. The acting is not bad but it looks like its on auto-pilot, Im talking mainly about Christoph Waltz. The 3D was a stupid addition since it basically did anything appart from cashing more money.  Maybe it can be recommended if there isnt anything more left to watch but its a bit average action film.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 17, 2011)

The Wash 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Swan: B

Meh, I figured this would happen. When you go into a movie expecting an "A" movie, you're most likely setting yourself up for disappointment. 

I kept thinking of "The Wrestler" and "Perfect Blue" while watching it. However, it lacked the emotional impact of the former and wasn't quite handled as well as the latter. I bought the main characters development more in "Perfect Blue"(which by the way, is an obvious inspiration for this as I know the director is a fan), not to mention that it was more of a film akin to my tastes.

However, what made this work was the freaky 3rd act and excellent performances. Holy shit, Natalie Portman was amazing. Her black Swan performance near the end was downright chilling.

I guess I'll review it for tomorrow........


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 17, 2011)

_What Dreams May Come_ 8/10

I just cried my eyes out throughout that entire movie. I love the layering of the flashbacks and the memories that Christy goes through as he discovers just how important the ones in his life were - something that he can only do in his own death. A lot of the dialogue and a bit of the acting was pretty dry, but something that I was apparently overlookable as I CRIED CROCODILE TEARS OF TEARS.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 17, 2011)

*No Country for Old Men* - 9/10 Fantastic.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jan 17, 2011)

Green Hornet (non 3D) 7/10
I loved the movie and I would score it higher if it were not for the fact that the fight scenes were made for 3D. It had a lot of potential and the comedy was consistent. Just needs a little work. Hopefully they will go above expectations on a second movie


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2011)

Martial, what did you think of the score?  Fucking fantastic, right?  


The Boss said:


> *No Country for Old Men* - 9/10 Fantastic.


Damn right.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Swan

Lesbians/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 17, 2011)

Mila Sweet Lips Kunis.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 17, 2011)

> Martial, what did you think of the score? Fucking fantastic, right?



Yeah, that was great.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2011)

The Departed - 9/10

An amazing movie and the end had me WTFing for a bit because of how ridiculously amazing it was!

I recommend this to all!


----------



## Stripes (Jan 18, 2011)

Social Network; 10/10

It really surprised me, I'm never into these types of movies, hell I rarely even use my 'FaceBook' all that much but it was still pretty damn good and I was dying to know the end of it all. It was sadly depressing at points but I really did like it. I even heard it won 4 globes, it deserved everyone of them.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 18, 2011)

The Twilight Samurai (Tasogare Seibei) - 9/10

I don't remember how many times I've watched this already, but I never get bored of it. So beautiful, I love samurai movies.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 18, 2011)

Scary Movie 3

it's like the 5th time I've seen it and it still makes me laugh 8/10


----------



## Bleach (Jan 18, 2011)

Unthinkable - 9/10

Another amazing movie. It really riles up your blood and makes you think about the morals that people would have just to guarantee survival. I saw the ending coming though but still. The buildup was amazing.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 18, 2011)

The Green Hornet: 4/10

Pretty disappointing film. Seth Rogen was as lame a super hero as you'd expect, and while Kato carried the movie, half the stuff he did was laughably unbelievably. Cameron Diaz, as usual, was awful (and quite hideous) The entire ending just seemed like a bust, and had me asking "What the fuck was the point?"

A few cheap laughs, explosions, car chases, and slow motion fighting. And Seth Rogen's "Huhuhu" laugh, as always.


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 18, 2011)

Exit through the gift shop. Excellent movie, well documentary about street art but it's so funny and after the movie you wonder if it is true or not. Loved it. *9/10*


----------



## Nakor (Jan 18, 2011)

Superman - 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Black Swan: B
> 
> Meh, I figured this would happen. When you go into a movie expecting an "A" movie, you're most likely setting yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> ...




Not even B+?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 18, 2011)

Green Hornet: 8.5/10


----------



## Jimin (Jan 18, 2011)

Citizen Kane 9/10

Second time watching it. It is pretty interesting actually.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Not even B+?



Nope. Was kind of underwhelmed.

The Professional(Leon): A-

This actually surprised me, as the premise is pretty tired by now. It's not perfect, sometimes lacking any sense of logic, it asks a lot of us(Jean Reno is supposed to be Italian? Why does he have a french accent?) and they don't spend enough time with training the girl to be a killer(apparently more of this was originally in the film, but it was cut out).

However, I appreciated the films violence and style. But the main draw was the acting and character relationships. Portman is superb, this possibly being her 2nd best performance(next to Black Swan; although watching both of these back to back is kind of creepy). Reno is effective and Gary Oldman overacts like hell but it works(for the most part). Sometimes he goes too far, but usually I found him to be scary.

I also loved the execution of the focal relationship. Usually these movies will go one way or another. Either the kid will be really annoying(Blind Fury, some Zatoichi films or the mentor will be gruff and angry(True Grit). But I liked Mathilda and Leon, and their chemistry was entertaining as hell. Watching their playful moments actually made me forget I was expecting an action film.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 18, 2011)

Well we might have overhyped the movie for Martial, it was to be expected.

I actually liked Oldman's hammy over the top performance in The Professional, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## AlexIwi (Jan 18, 2011)

Cinderella Man 9.5/10

It was an amazing movie set around the great depression times. Very historically accurate, and an epic boxing movie about a guy who goes from famous boxer to a struggling man with a broken wrist, trying to feed his family. And his second chance. I agree with the woman in the movie, boxing is way to violent  It was hard to watch some parts, but it was a n amazing movie. And almost all true.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 18, 2011)

Putting my review of BS in my sig.....now.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 18, 2011)

The Social Network

9/10

Well deserved film of the year, and an all-time favorite.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 18, 2011)

Martial, did you give Wolfman an A+?  I'm trying to remember.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 19, 2011)

Ballistic: Ecks vs Sever - 4/10
Lucy Liu had like 7 lines in the entire movie for being a main character.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 19, 2011)

The Social Network

Pleasantly surprised by how much I enjoyed this one.  The dialogue is fast and some of the best Sorkin has ever written and the acting was actually good.  Just a good all around film.  Trent Reznor's score was pretty great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Martial, did you give Wolfman an A+?  I'm trying to remember.



I might've when I first saw it. But I think changed it to a B or B+ when I saw it on DVD.


----------



## zabuzaXxrevenge (Jan 19, 2011)

the expendables 10/10 greatest action flick i ever saw


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 19, 2011)

Small Time - good little film I thought. Shane Meadows written/directed/acted. Small-town English comedy/drama about a group of petty thieves, heavier on the comedy. It's quite funny at that. 7/10, if you think you'll like it you will.


----------



## Vei (Jan 20, 2011)

Closer
6/10
Everyone in this movie was despicable, but the ending was interesting.


----------



## Morpha (Jan 20, 2011)

_*The Green Hornet*_: 9/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was better than I thought, but I hated how Britt was just an arrogant jerkass to everyone, especially Kato.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 20, 2011)

*Mary and Max* - /10     

Rotten Tomatoes 94 percent.  

Quirky story of a long running friendship (conducted via written correspondence)  between an Australian youth and a random New Yorker.  The former is the product of a dysfunctional broken home, the latter suffers from, unbeknownst to both parties, Asperger's syndrome.  

...just to top it all off - it's claymation.   What the hell I don't even.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Jan 20, 2011)

Zombie Strippers  8/10

I'm a sucker for zombie movies, so I just had to see it!
For a low budget movie, it was very well done and funny as hell.  Lots of hidden jokes, and blatant ones as well.  AND Jenna Jameson proved that she can do more than just suck cock in front of a camera.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 20, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> *Mary and Max* - /10
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes 94 percent.
> 
> ...



Best movie of 2009 and a total masterpiece, not only of animation.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Best movie of 2009 and a total masterpiece, not only of animation.


I don't see District 9 or Up anywhere in Soul Assassin's post.


----------



## Agony (Jan 20, 2011)

Xerces said:


> *Ip Man* - 10/10 :WOW



AWESOME MOVIE!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 20, 2011)

Finding Nemo

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 20, 2011)

District 9 is overrated exploitation.

Leprechaun 2: D-

It's slightly better than the first film.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 20, 2011)

Really?  You thought District 9 and Up were the two best movies of 2009?


----------



## Muk (Jan 20, 2011)

Social Network

i liked it, a lot. A-


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Really?  You thought District 9 and Up were the two best movies of 2009?


Yes. Yes I did.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 20, 2011)

Up was great

You're all just a bunch of jaded adults


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 21, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Best movie of 2009 and a total masterpiece, not only of animation.



Yes - highly unusual.  It had an interesting texture to it.  The contrast between the subject matter and presentation (i.e. stop gap/motion animation) simply served to underscore the other elements at odds throughout.  Very light hearted and very dark - particularly Mary's scene towards the end in the height of her depression (Que Sera Sera). That scene: very well done.  Highs and lows, light and dark, bitter and sweet - all the way to the end where we find...balance?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 21, 2011)

Tambi?n la lluvia 6/10

Interesting but lacking somewhat spanish movie. Im very surprised that this movie is in the last 9 finalist or the foreign language Oscar, if it gets a nomination I will be completely astonished. Not because the movie is bad, cause it is not, but I could never imagine this type of movie being of the like of the american taste. 

The plot is about spanish filmmakers who want to make a movie about Columbus and how the indians were badly tretaed back then while the indians are having problems nowadays with a water company that ask for a ridiculous tax to the water. The movie inside the movie was the best part, casting was nice and had some good scenes but I felt a lack of true emotion. I dont think theres anything outstanding here, just nice and watchable.



Soul Assassin said:


> Yes - highly unusual.  It had an interesting texture to it.  The contrast between the subject matter and presentation (i.e. stop gap/motion animation) simply served to underscore the other elements at odds throughout.  Very light hearted and very dark - particularly Mary's scene towards the end in the height of her depression (Que Sera Sera). That scene: very well done.  Highs and lows, light and dark, bitter and sweet - all the way to the end where we find...balance?



There's no secuence in this movie that lacks brilliance. The script is pure genius, every single quote is fantastic and its a movie where you can laugh, smile, be sad, cry and a lot more. Sadly thers like 5 people only who have seen it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Really?  You thought District 9 and Up were the two best movies of 2009?



That dude thought Spiderman 2 was great and he watches the Pokemon anime. Given his taste, not that surprising.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

Green Hornet

5/10

Chudnofsky.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> That dude thought Spiderman 2 was great and he watches the Pokemon anime. Given his taste, not that surprising.


Spiderman 2 was terrible.

I can't wait till Webb, Garfield, and Stone put a real Spiderman movie out there.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dogtooth sick and insane 7.5/10


----------



## Yasha (Jan 21, 2011)

All 3 Spiderman movies starring Tobey Maguire were terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 21, 2011)

I agree Yasha.


----------



## Chee (Jan 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> All 3 Spiderman movies starring Tobey Maguire were terrible.



Just watched some of Spider-Man 2 today. Wow, even worse than I remember.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 21, 2011)

I remember Spider-Man 2 being decent. Spider-Man 3 was a horrible movie. Spider-Man was OK.

Battle of the Bulge - 7/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

Takers-9/10


----------



## Robot Head (Jan 22, 2011)

Dinner with the Schmucks: 8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> That dude thought Spiderman 2 was great and he watches the Pokemon anime. Given his taste, not that surprising.


That taste being good taste.



Rukia said:


> Spiderman 2 was terrible.
> 
> I can't wait till Webb, Garfield, and Stone put a real Spiderman movie out there.


I'm looking forward to the reboot too. As much as I liked the first two Spider-man movies I would prefer an adaptation closer to the comics.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2011)

The Fighter: A-

Might be the 2nd best boxing movie out there(behind Rocky). While it is a bit cliched and conventional in some areas(the bitch ex-wife was too one-dimensional; I mean, WHY did she hate the main go so much?), it's very unconventional in others.

I think Rukia complained that Wahlberg's character was too passive. I agree, but that was the point. No one was perfectly heroic. He was caught in between a power struggle between his Mom and his girlfriend(who I felt in some ways was worse; In the same way that the girlfriend in Spinal Tap was. She's enjoying her control over him) and he FINALLY starts doing something for himself when he snaps at all of them. I felt his development here could've been handled better(as Bale's character ends up being the uniter), but I could see what they went for and respected it.

But yes, Bale stole the show. After years of playing boring roles(or being boring in said roles), he finally gets to 'act' again and I thought he was amazing. 

Toy Story 3: A-

I have to confess. Most of the movie was at 'B' quality for me. I thought it was good, sometimes intense, sometimes funny and all around entertaining. For the most part, I thought it was weaker than the first 2(from what I remember). But two scenes elevated it: When they're all facing 'death' together and the final scene. Yes, the final scene was a bit......mawkish, but I thought the good aspects trounced the bad parts there. Those two scenes hit home for me and made the movie an A- in quality.

For once, unlike Black Swan, I wasn't disappointed in two of the (so called) best movies of the year.


----------



## LayZ (Jan 22, 2011)

*Dinner for Schmucks*

Loved the first 20 minutes of this and the overall concept but the rest of the movie frustrated and disappointed me to no end.  The ending wasn't a good enough payoff for all the stupidity they put you through. I admit to enjoying some "stupid" movies but I can't like this one.

*3/10*


----------



## Yasha (Jan 22, 2011)

Chee said:


> Just watched some of Spider-Man 2 today. Wow, even worse than I remember.



Your set makes me want to see TDKR right now. :33




MartialHorror said:


> Toy Story 3: A-
> 
> I have to confess. Most of the movie was at 'B' quality for me. I thought it was good, sometimes intense, sometimes funny and all around entertaining. For the most part, I thought it was weaker than the first 2(from what I remember). But two scenes elevated it: When they're all facing 'death' together and the final scene. Yes, the final scene was a bit......mawkish, but I thought the good aspects trounced the bad parts there. Those two scenes hit home for me and made the movie an A- in quality.



Those 2 scenes are the most tear-jerking in the entire film, especially the final scene.




> For once, unlike Black Swan, I wasn't disappointed in two of the (so called) best movies of the year.



I blame Rukia's overhyping the lesbian scenes for making you feel disappointed.


----------



## PewPewSoulEater (Jan 22, 2011)

The Human Centipede. Lots of potential, unfortunately it did not come through. 6.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2011)

The Fighter was good.  I just didn't like it as much as some people.

I found it incredibly frustrating to watch.  Micky Ward should have told his family members to shut the fuck up on multiple occasions.  He should have fought his own battles instead of sitting back and letting his girlfriend do the job for him.  He should have gone out to Vegas to train when it was offered to him.  He should have fought the finally fight without his brother and mother in his corner.  I still don't know why their selfish asses were invited back.

The acting was terrific though.  Adams, Bale, and Leo were all great.  I'm a little hesitant to give Leo as much credit as the other two because I don't know her very well as an actress.  She may have just been playing herself in this movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 22, 2011)

Godzilla vs Destroyah: 8/10

Godzilla : Tokyo SOS : 7/10

Godzilla vs Space Godzilla 8.6/10

Godzilla Giant Monsters Attack ? (the one where King Ghidorah, Mothra, and that rat thing was in) 10/10 (FUCK YEAH GODZILLA)

Godzilla 2000

9.5/10

Godzilla Final Wars: 7.5/10 ( I enjoyed it)

Just getting myself hyped for Godzilla 2012 (both Japanese and American ones coming)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 22, 2011)

*Tim Burton's Batman:* Honestly, when I saw the 2 hour 6 minute running time, I was worried. I am not a huge fan of Tim Burton because he seems to draw his movies out a lot longer than they need to be. And, while I still think that was the case with Batman, it was still alright. I am not a fan of Batman or any other superhero, really, but I gotta say, I enjoyed it. 6/10.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 22, 2011)

I wanna see the fighter but people that I see claiming it to be the best boxing film kinda make me even wonder if they've seen Raging Bull.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 22, 2011)

Monsters (2010) 9/10

Super exicted Gareth Edwards is directing the new Godzilla 2012


----------



## Nakor (Jan 22, 2011)

Food Inc - 9/10
One of the best documentaries i've ever seen. It goes full circle with the food industry and doesn't completely slam places like wal-mart, which made the film seem more moderate


----------



## Nate Near (Jan 22, 2011)

Inception 7.8/10
Really great story.Confusing at times.I honestly hated Leonardo's character.He was a jerk at times too.The ending did not frustrate me in any way at all because his totem was slightly tipping over unlike other people who complained.


----------



## emROARS (Jan 22, 2011)

green hornet - 4/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 22, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Godzilla vs Destroyah: 8/10
> 
> Godzilla : Tokyo SOS : 7/10
> 
> ...



Yay! Agree with most of those except Final Wars(for a Godzilla movie, there wasnt much Godzilla) and Tokyo SOS(I cant tell it apart from Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla......I think that one has Mothra, right?).

I always felt that Giant Monsters Attack movie had better special effects than the American Godzilla. Too bad the title sucks....


----------



## Orxon (Jan 22, 2011)

Burn After Reading, 8/10
Spiderman 3,


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 22, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Yay! Agree with most of those except Final Wars(for a Godzilla movie, there wasnt much Godzilla) and Tokyo SOS(I cant tell it apart from Godzilla Against Mechagodzilla......I think that one has Mothra, right?).
> 
> I always felt that Giant Monsters Attack movie had better special effects than the American Godzilla. Too bad the title sucks....



Yeah lol Tokyo SOS has Mothra and those 2 worm things. It has a wierd ending though O_O


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 22, 2011)

Let Me In

9/10


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 22, 2011)

Harry Potter last move. 6/10
They could better make it one movie. Not two parts.


----------



## Slice (Jan 22, 2011)

Black Swan 8/10

I would rate it slightly worse then "Requiem for a Dream" and "The Fountain" but better than "The Wrestler" and "Pi".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I wanna see the fighter but people that I see claiming it to be the best boxing film kinda make me even wonder if they've seen Raging Bull.


Raging Bull is a better movie.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 22, 2011)

Toy Story 3 = Sweet, creative and EPIC !!!!
To infinity and Beyond !!!!!!
Ken


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 22, 2011)

*Halloween H20* 
8.5/10


----------



## LayZ (Jan 22, 2011)

*Black Swan*

Intense. 

*8/10*


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 22, 2011)

*Inception* 8/10

It was better than I expected but not nearly as good as people make it out to be. I do like the fact it shows a lot of inspiration from the Satoshi Kon film Paprika. The story was very interesting and the characters were equally interesting.



Kiseki said:


> Harry Potter last move. 6/10
> They could better make it one movie. Not two parts.


Have you read the book? Too much happens that is very important to cut out or fit into one movie. Unlike a certain other book that is getting two movies where most of the time is spent waiting for a fight that doesn't even happen.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 22, 2011)

Bad Lieutenant: Port of Call New Orleans - 6/10
Val Kilmer is in this, and he is not fat.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 22, 2011)

Slice said:


> Black Swan 8/10
> 
> I would rate it slightly worse then "Requiem for a Dream" and "The Fountain" but better than "The Wrestler" and "Pi".



How can Black Swan be worse than The Fountain? The Fountain is almost as pretentious as Mulholland Dr. 




Rukia said:


> Raging Bull is a better movie.



Cinderella Man is a far better boxing movie.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2011)

The Uninvited(1944) - 8/10
Really good thriller about a haunted house.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Fighter was good.  I just didn't like it as much as some people.
> 
> I found it incredibly frustrating to watch.  Micky Ward should have told his family members to shut the fuck up on multiple occasions.  He should have fought his own battles instead of sitting back and letting his girlfriend do the job for him.  He should have gone out to Vegas to train when it was offered to him.  He should have fought the finally fight without his brother and mother in his corner.  I still don't know why their selfish asses were invited back.



Well Natalie Portman should have told  her mom to shut the fuck up sooner when she was treating her like a 13 year old .


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 23, 2011)

> The Fountain is almost as pretentious as Mulholland Dr.



No not Mulholland Dr, a little pretension never hurt anyone


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 23, 2011)

> How can Black Swan be worse than The Fountain? The Fountain is almost as pretentious as Mulholland Dr.



I thought the Fountain was a far more compelling movie? Pretentious? Of course. But I found the visuals to be mindblowing(granted, comparing black Swan to it for this reason is unfair) and the characters far more likable(my issue with Black Swan; I felt the whole movie would've been resolved if someone just slapped everyone in the face and yelled: "you take yourselves too fucking seriously!")



> The Uninvited(1944) - 8/10
> Really good thriller about a haunted house.



Hmm.....trying to remember if I've seen this. 

Law Abiding Citizen: B

What I like about it is how devestating it is. You like both of the main characters, but know it will probably end badly for one. Everyone has a valid side, but when one characters actions start becoming unforgiveable.....it almost hurts. 

Unfortunately, what could've been an "A" movie is brought down by a STUPID STUPID STUPID 3rd act. I mean, the actual ending is almost horrifying in its stupidity and raping of the whole FUCKING MESSAGE THAT WE'VE LISTENED TO THROUGHOUT THE REST OF THE FILM. At least the 'fire' sequence was very well shot.

Still, a pretty edgy thriller overall.


----------



## Slice (Jan 23, 2011)

Yasha said:


> How can Black Swan be worse than The Fountain? The Fountain is almost as pretentious as Mulholland Dr.



Personal preference 

Since they both cover different things it is hard to compare them at all. But the Fountain has great visuals and my all time favorite movie soundtrack. Also i liked the narrative of it.


----------



## Sen (Jan 23, 2011)

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time ~ 9/10

A Japanese anime film that is just so beautiful.  I really enjoyed it, although it did confuse me at a couple points.  I really felt like I could relate to the main character though.  And the ending had a nice twist. :3


----------



## krome (Jan 23, 2011)

The Green Hornet 3/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmm.....trying to remember if I've seen this.



If you haven't, you should. I watched it on TCM last night. I wonder if it was one of the first haunted house type movies. The plot is simple, brother and sister buy a house for cheap even though the seller tells them about a rumor that the house is haunted. They find out the house is haunted and try to heal the house.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 23, 2011)

Yasha said:


> How can Black Swan be worse than The Fountain? The Fountain is almost as pretentious as Mulholland Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




pretentiousness worked for Mulholland Dr

and I always thought Cinderella Man was crap.  Honestly the boxing genre bores me except for the magnificent Raging Bull so I'm not the best best opinion for these films.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 23, 2011)

*Unstoppable:* 10/10.

Very enjoyable and thrilling. The train truly was the main star of the film.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2011)

Chloe - 7/10
I got this from netflix and it has been sitting at my place for a month before I watched it. It's pretty decent, but I figured out the whole twist right away so not much of a surprise. Amanda Seyfried is gorgeous, so that's a plus.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 23, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Chloe - 7/10
> I got this from netflix and it has been sitting at my place for a month before I watched it. It's pretty decent, but I figured out the whole twist right away so not much of a surprise. Amanda Seyfried is gorgeous, so that's a plus.


I had an unusual experience with this one.

I saw it in the theater.  And to do so I had to travel a little out of my way to the theater that shows indie films in my area.  The audience consisted of two people.  Me and this girl that looked like a college student.  We sat there and watched all of the lesbian scenes and watched all of the sexual innuendo.  I definitely missed a chance.  I should have totally used some sort of lame pickup attempt!


----------



## JellyButter (Jan 23, 2011)

Yasha said:


> How can Black Swan be worse than The Fountain? The Fountain is almost as pretentious as Mulholland Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I praise Cinderella Man .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 23, 2011)

daybreakers- fresh premise, funny ending 7/10

black swan- freaked me the fuck out 8.5/10


----------



## Gnome (Jan 23, 2011)

Grown Ups - 5/10. I had a few chuckles, but the majority of the jokes ended with facepalm.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 23, 2011)

Percy Jackson & The Olympian. The Lighting Thief 8.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I had an unusual experience with this one.
> 
> I saw it in the theater.  And to do so I had to travel a little out of my way to the theater that shows indie films in my area.  The audience consisted of two people.  Me and this girl that looked like a college student.  We sat there and watched all of the lesbian scenes and watched all of the sexual innuendo.  I definitely missed a chance.  I should have totally used some sort of lame pickup attempt!



Was she hot? 

Did you think of any good lines after the fact?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jan 23, 2011)

*True Grit* - 8/10.

I really liked and appreciated some of the humor, and it was nice to see some of that old Western stuff I never see anymore back in action. But Westerns have been dead for a reason... so much of it seems outdated and as a remake it still can't compare to the original.

But I was very pleasantly surprised; I expected it was another outing with friends where we'd make fun of a shitty movie the whole time.


----------



## Time Expired (Jan 23, 2011)

*The Darjeeling Limited* - /10 

Rotten Tomatoes 79 percent (audience) 

It was a really strange film, but since I was in a strange mood, it sucked me in and I had fun with it.  It had Owen Wilson, Adrien Brody and Jason Schwartzman in it - they played brothers kind of getting together after a being apart for some time.  Wes Anderson directed this - and also had a hand in The Life Aquatic which I've yet to see.  

The soundtrack for this really fit - some Kinks, Rolling Stones, crap from forever ago mixed in with music from India where this was filmed.  It really made the movie fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 24, 2011)

Shinjuku Incident: B

It's a pretty good drama starring Jackie Chan. Not great......but good.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 24, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> black swan- freaked me the fuck out 8.5/10


The score cannot receive enough praise.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsosLFKwLRU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 24, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Percy Jackson & The Olympian. The Lighting Thief 8.5/10



really?


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 24, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> really?


I know, that's what I was thinking. I mean this is a movie that said "You know what would make all those locations and creatures from Greek Mythology better? If they were in America!"


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 25, 2011)

Harsh times: Christian Bale is awesome again and it had a good story and plot. *8/10*

Star Wars episode 3: Prefered the old ones but still great entertainment. Loved the last scene with the creation of Darth Vader's suit and the moment he starts breathing heavily for the first time .* 8/10*

Piranha: Knew this was going to suck and it did. Not even a lot of hot babes like promised. Must say some killings were kind of funny. *4/10*

Phone Booth: I liked this one untill the ending. It stopped suddenly and I would have wanted to see more of the killer.*7/10*


----------



## Just Blaze (Jan 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The score cannot receive enough praise.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsosLFKwLRU[/YOUTUBE]



Hell yeah, I love that track.  It's essentially represents all the tension and emotions of Black Swan.

I saw The King's Speech over the weekend.  It was a good story given it's historical significance and Colin Firth's acting was noteworthy.  It kind of struggled when it raced through his brother's decision to abdicate from the throne.  But overall the pacing was decent.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The Town good but not great 7/10


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 26, 2011)

Toy Story 3 - 9/10


----------



## CBACS (Jan 26, 2011)

Henry Portrait Of A Serial Killer - 8/10

Not exactly gory by todays standards, but a very disturbing introspective in the life of a serial killer.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 26, 2011)

Oldboy *10/10*

There is so much that can be said about this movie but the first thing I can say is that is one fucked up amazing movie. I knew what was gonna happen because unfortunately I read spoilers but when you are watching the movie, it takes you by surprise and you are left in near shock and amazement. I saw the movie 2 days ago and I'm still thinking about it. The last movie that did that to me was Inception and before that The Shawshank Redemption. 

It's a korean movie BTW but awesome nonetheless.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 26, 2011)

Black Snake Moan - 7/10


----------



## Bleach (Jan 27, 2011)

The Cement Garden - *8/10*

Throughout the movie you are questioning yourself on what exactly is going on (you obviously know but are still confused). The ending is quite sad and makes me sorry for the family. The get what the want to have it all taken away. The emotion and everything was set just right.

It's got good pacing and dialogue but the ending and he buildup may offend people who have deep and strict moral values. (It's about i*c*st)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2011)

Aguirre, the Wrath of God: A-

Its usually everything I hate about arty films(long stretches of time where nothing happens), but something about it stuck with me. Very well done. 

Lady Snowblood 2: Love Song of Vengeance: B-

Not as good as the first one, but still pretty good....


----------



## Yasha (Jan 27, 2011)

Bleach said:


> Oldboy *10/10*
> 
> There is so much that can be said about this movie but the first thing I can say is that is one fucked up amazing movie. I knew what was gonna happen because unfortunately I read spoilers but when you are watching the movie, it takes you by surprise and you are left in near shock and amazement. I saw the movie 2 days ago and I'm still thinking about it. The last movie that did that to me was Inception and before that The Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> It's a korean movie BTW but awesome nonetheless.




Try _I Saw the Devil_. Same lead actor. He plays a super-fucked up serial killer.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 27, 2011)

Avatar - 9.5/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 27, 2011)

Vicky Christina Barcelona: Fun and nice movie, makes you want to go there . + Scarlet Johanson *8/10*

Brooklyn's Finest: Was ok, didn't like the ending. *7/10*


----------



## Kushimaru Kuriarare (Jan 27, 2011)

172 hours, 2/10

Waste of time


----------



## Velocity (Jan 27, 2011)

*Gattaca - 3/10*

I was tempted to watch this because it's lauded as the most realistic Sci-Fi film ever. But in hindsight, I realise that Sci Fi films have to take liberties with things - otherwise they become borefests like this film. Jude Law earns the film some brownie points, but it has to have been the most boring film I've seen in the last several years.


----------



## Koi (Jan 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The score cannot receive enough praise.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsosLFKwLRU[/YOUTUBE]



Because it's a Clint Mansell score. /swoon


----------



## Grape (Jan 27, 2011)

Re-Watch of Juno - 10/10

Second time viewing, though this is probably my favorite movie ever made. Brilliant cast with Page leading. I have seen a lot of fantastic movies, but I don't think anything quite compares to Juno. It's saying a lot, but it hits me hard. I think I rated it lower before, but on second viewing i'm giving it a 10. Nothing else I will ever watch will get a 10.
It's perfect.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jan 27, 2011)

Despicable Me - Been wanting to see it for awhile so finally rented it on dvd. I definitely give it a 10/10. Everything about it was perfect and I liked it more than anticipated. Even the background music was great. I enjoyed the mix of humor and material that even ended up making me teary, like the piggy bank part.


----------



## Huntress (Jan 27, 2011)

Green Zone - 7/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 27, 2011)

3 Ninjas: High Noon 6.5/10
Nothing like the last three.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 27, 2011)

Searching for Bobby Fisher - 9.5/10.

Still a terrific fucking movie.  Blu-ray please.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 27, 2011)

lol, none of my Twilight reviews made my top 10 most viewed reviews list. 

Twilight: 337 hits(originally was in 2nd place with 287 hits; now it's 11th place so far)

New Moon: 234 hits(originally was in 7th place with 164 hits; now it's not even in the top 20)

Eclipse: 120 hits(a nice number but nothing exceptional).

I think people are becoming less and less interested in what I have to say about my anti-favorite franchise in the whole world....


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 27, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, none of my Twilight reviews made my top 10 most viewed reviews list.
> 
> Twilight: 337 hits(originally was in 2nd place with 287 hits; now it's 11th place so far)
> 
> ...


I'm sure when Breaking Dawn comes out people will want to know what you think of than sin against nature.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 28, 2011)

Rebuild of Evangelion 2.22: You Are (Not) Alone

10/10


----------



## Nakor (Jan 28, 2011)

Skins: Season One(UK) - 9/10
I love teen drama shows. While many of the events are pretty ridiculous and aren't exactly a part of a "normal" teenagers life, they do help in keeping the plot going and end up subtlety teaching life lessons. The cast is pretty good, I'm a fan of Cassie and Maxxie the most. I like how Dev Patel is in it as Anwar, and he is starting to become a favorite of mine too.  Season one ends on a big cliffhanger so I'm stoked to start season two. They are on netflix streaming if anyone else is interested. So far I prefer the UK version to the US version(the chicks in the US version are more attractive though)


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2011)

Nakor said:


> So far I prefer the UK version to the US version


Dammit America, stop remaking our TV shows. Just release the original over in the states. We get tons of American TV shows and have no trouble following them so you shouldn't need to remake our shows for your audience.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 28, 2011)

Devil 6/10

Surprisingly fun yet ultimately silly horror movie. It has all the stereotypes and common places we have seen a hundred times in that kinds of movies (people killed by a devilish presence) but, hey, its a fun ride anyways. The realisation is competent and the pace, killings and thrills are well distributed, they couldnt save the ending from silliness but it doesnt fuck the whole movie either. I was expecting something awful and it happened to be a quite decent experience.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Dammit America, stop remaking our TV shows. Just release the original over in the states. We get tons of American TV shows and have no trouble following them so you shouldn't need to remake our shows for your audience.



Not possible unless they edit the hell out of it. America doesn't really do nudity on TV, unless it's a premium channel like HBO. There is a controversy over showing one of the kid's ass, not sure if MTV ended up taking it out or not. Also, the creator for the UK version is the same creator of the US version.


----------



## Slice (Jan 28, 2011)

Tron 2 - 4/5

Great visuals and sound which is all i need from this kind of movie.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 28, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Not possible unless they edit the hell out of it. America doesn't really do nudity on TV, unless it's a premium channel like HBO. There is a controversy over showing one of the kid's ass, not sure if MTV ended up taking it out or not. Also, the creator for the UK version is the same creator of the US version.



Yet it happens all the time and never works out. I can't remember a single British TV show remade for American television that actually succeeded.

They tried to remake Blackadder and failed.
They tried to remake Dad's Army and failed.
They tried to remake Fawlty Towers *three times* and failed.
They tried to remake Life on Mars and failed.

Then there's Steptoe and Son, Red Dwarf and Teachers - all failed remakes. So why even bother trying to remake Skins, Shameless and Being Human? They're all going to fail anyway, 'cause American audiences simply don't watch the same stuff as we do. I'm just glad they haven't tried to adapt Doctor Who...


----------



## Thomaatj (Jan 28, 2011)

The crazies: Way better than I had expected. Pretty original for a zombie movie also and a solid cast. *8/10*


----------



## CBACS (Jan 28, 2011)

Blade Runner 9.5/10

Seen it for the first time in years, still as magnificent as I remember.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Shutter Island:* I only saw the 1st hour and a half of it because I was streaming it from Netflix and my internet decided to be a dick and buffer every 2 minutes. From what I saw, it was a little boring but interesting enough to keep me watching. I'll finish it when we get Comcast in a few days. As far as what I saw, I'll give it a 6/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yet it happens all the time and never works out. I can't remember a single British TV show remade for American television that actually succeeded.
> 
> They tried to remake Blackadder and failed.
> They tried to remake Dad's Army and failed.
> ...



"The Office" was a success. I liked "Death at a Funeral" too.


----------



## Levithian (Jan 28, 2011)

Tales that witness madness, I give it three stars for originality, pretty good short horror stories, not the best but pretty good.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> "The Office" was a success. I liked "Death at a Funeral" too.


It may be popular but it is a failure as a remake of The Office.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jan 28, 2011)

*Shutter Island:* Finished watching it just now while I was eating dinner. Honestly, it wasn't all that good. I liked the ending quite a bit, but I feel like the trip to the end was drawn out and a little boring. Worth watching once, but I'll more than likely never watch it again. 5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 28, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> It may be popular but it is a failure as a remake of The Office.



That's an unfair claim and 100% your opinion. I dont even like the show myself(neither version).

The Rite: B

Once again, mainstream critics are useless when it comes to horror films. Review will be up tomorrow.

Cop Out: C-

Er, I thought I liked this movie in the theaters.....Tracy Morgan was just annoying.....


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 28, 2011)

Jackie Brown - 9.5/10
Great characters and very well written. Loved the whole movie, never felt boring. 

Oh and I caught MIB2 and Yes Man on tv earlier in the day seen em both a few times.

MIB2 - 7/10. The plot is stupid and the villain is terrible but despite all of that the movie is still entertaining and pretty funny.

Yes Man - 9/10 Still love it.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 28, 2011)

Lyra said:


> Yet it happens all the time and never works out. I can't remember a single British TV show remade for American television that actually succeeded.



I think it's fine if one of the creators of the UK version wants to give it a go again and try an American take. Maybe he saw some scenario's in the UK one that he wanted to try differently this time. Who cares if it fails, it's just television. 

Who Wants to Be a Millionaire and American Idol are both based off of British game shows and both of them had/have much success in America. 

Wasn't Sanford and Son based off of Steptoe and Son? Sanford and Son was not a failure in any way. All in the Family was based off of Til Death Do Us Part. All in the Family was not a failure either. Clearly you are off the mark.

I'm not saying that the US verison of Skins will be a success...it might not. But if the creator of it wants to try again with a US version, why the hell not? It's partly his show so no one can say he is ruining someone else's creation.



			
				MartialHorror said:
			
		

> That's an unfair claim and 100% your opinion. I dont even like the show myself(neither version).


This entire thread is built on people's opinions. All of us, when talking about the movie(s) we have just seen tend to state our opinions as facts. Everyone would have to put a disclaimer at the bottom of every post stating that the post is completely their opinion and not a fact, or start out every line in the review with "In my opinion" or "IMO".


----------



## Bleach (Jan 29, 2011)

Murmur of the Heart - *7/10*

Not much I can really say about it. Was a good film but jumped around a lot. Plot really changed halfway or so in.


----------



## Koi (Jan 29, 2011)

*Monty Python and the Holy Grail* - A+.  Fucking classic.  Near infinite rewatch value.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2011)

*Mary and Max*


A clay animation that is literally full of tragic characters. There is not a single happy soul in the entire film. Everyone has his own share of personal problems to deal with. It keeps a dark tone throughout. At first I felt they could use a better ending. But then I guess they just didn't know what to do with Max's character if he did meet up with Mary. I like the message that Aspies don't need cure because Asperger's Syndrome is not a disability or a disease. I also like the songs they've chosen to go with some of the scenes. 

9.2/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

Juwanna Man 8/10.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2011)

*Confessions (Kokuhaku)*

Finally got a chance to see this most talked about Japanese film of 2010. Stylish, decent plot and great execution. As a revenge movie, it's not as thrilling to watch as I Saw the Devil. But I probably shouldn't compare the two since I Saw the Devil is more driven by actions while Confessions is driven by plot. 

Matsu Takako's acting wasn't really as impressive as some said. I think Kimura Yoshino, who played Naoki's mom, did better. Matsu's screentime was too limited for a lead actress. She only appeared at the beginning and near the end of the movie. I like what I saw in the young girl who played Mizuki. Ai Hashimoto is her name and she is only 14. Beautiful girl and her performance was fairly decent.

9/10


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 29, 2011)

Mallrats 10/10

One of my favorite movies ever.  Comedy, action, sex, comics what more could you ask for?  Some of the conversations are the stuff of dreams and the fact the one suitor went to the same college I did at one point also makes it awesome.  I recommend this movie to anyone.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 29, 2011)

Mean Girls 2 wasn't bad at all.
I give it 7/10, it don't have most quotable things from the 1st one, the story seemed too typical, new girl in school overtakes popular girl, but she becomes the new popular mean girl that she doesn't realize she was, then she switches her life around by miracles.


----------



## Gaiash (Jan 29, 2011)

*Tangled* 10/10

I love Disney movies. People always talk about how new Disney sucks but almost all the things that bother them come from Disney Channel. The movies still have Disney's usual charm and Tangled is a perfect example of that (so is The Princess and the Frog). It was charming, hillarious and even moving at times. In other words all the things that I love about most Disney movies.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 29, 2011)

*Groundhog Day* - 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2011)

The Mechanic - 6.5/10.

It did basically everything I expected it to do.  Typical Statham movie.  I question a few of the scenes, but I thought the dialogue was alright and the action entertained me.  Some other recent films in the genre like The American and Taken were more enjoyable to me.  But this was better than Transporter 3.  Not too shabby for a January release.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2011)

Rukia, you should check out I Saw the Devil and Confessions if you have a chance. Two of the best Asian movies that came out last year.


----------



## Slice (Jan 29, 2011)

_The Expendables_:   Explosions / 5     (serious rating *3 / 5*)

Enjoyable for the mindless action fest it is.



_"9"_ (The animated movie from 2009)   * 3 / 5*

I really wanted to like this since i love these kind of settings but the ending and was just so anticlimatic to me it lost a point.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 29, 2011)

Castle(season 1) - 9/10
Love these cheesy cop shows. Love Nathan Fillion. If you like Bones, then this show is for you too.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 29, 2011)

ATL 9/10.........


----------



## Rukia (Jan 29, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Rukia, you should check out I Saw the Devil and Confessions if you have a chance. Two of the best Asian movies that came out last year.


I haven't seen a lot of Asian cinema ever since I started relying on Net flix.  I'm not sure why.

The last one I probably watched was Mad Detective.  I liked it, but I am sure there have been plenty of good films since then.  I'd still like to see Bodyguards and Assassins.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 29, 2011)

I have been seeing less Asian movies too, and I seldom watch any HK movies anymore. Bodyguards & Assassins was good, but not something you'll still remember after some years, if you get what I mean. I Saw the Devil, on the other hand, is a movie that has tons of graphic scenes that will likely stay with you for a long time.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jan 30, 2011)

TRON: legacy

Daft Punk
Stunning design
Olivia Wilde

*9/10*


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 30, 2011)

Green Hornet: 8/10


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

*Batman: Under The Red Hood* - 9.5/10 Really good story.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 30, 2011)

From Paris with Love

It was a good movie. I liked the mix of action and humor. Also, I didn't expect it to end the way it did, so it wasn't predictable. 8/10


----------



## testxxxx (Jan 30, 2011)

*It's Kind of a Funny Story* -_ 6.5/10_


----------



## Parallax (Jan 30, 2011)

Dr Who Season One

I finally decided to watch the entirety of the season, up to this point I've only seen a few handful of episodes of this season.  Eccleston brings his A game in this season and even though his tenure as The Doctor was only this season he was still great to watch.  I don't rate him higher than the Tenth or Eleventh Doctor but he's still fantastic.  I personally rank this above season 2 and 5 (although I'm gonna rewatch 5 after this and reevaluate it).  A strong start to a fun show that at the very least is entertaining throughout.


----------



## blue♥ (Jan 30, 2011)

_Koizora_ 8/10

BAAAWWWWWWLLLLLL.

WHY IS IT ALWAYS CANCER?!

The Japanese need to work on their acting, if they ever want a 9, let alone a 10, from me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2011)

Masters of the Universe: D-


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 30, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Dr Who Season One
> 
> I finally decided to watch the entirety of the season, up to this point I've only seen a few handful of episodes of this season.  Eccleston brings his A game in this season and even though his tenure as The Doctor was only this season he was still great to watch.  I don't rate him higher than the Tenth or Eleventh Doctor but he's still fantastic.  I personally rank this above season 2 and 5 (although I'm gonna rewatch 5 after this and reevaluate it).  A strong start to a fun show that at the very least is entertaining throughout.



I really did enjoy the first series, especially the finale. And Eccleston was a pretty good Doctor, shame everyone seems to have forgotten him. Can't say I enjoyed it more than the fifth one but definitely better than the second. Didn't like the Slitheen episodes at all though.


----------



## Ninamori Espeon (Jan 30, 2011)

The Other Guys 2/10
I'm glad that i didn't waste my money going to the theaters to see it.
probably the only funny part was the "Aim for the bushes part" that part was too funny though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jan 30, 2011)

Hereafter 6'5/10

Well, obviously its not one of Eastwood best films but by no means this is a failure or a let down in his career. Probably a lot of people will get turned down by the idea of the film (people who can talk with the dead and the hereafter). But you know, that doesnt stop you to enjoy a excellently directed, well acted and paced movie from someone which, at least, try to investigate or is interested in the matter. The first secuence is magnificent (it deserves the Oscar nom to visual effects, even if its just 5 minutes) and theres some moments and themes appart from the main one that are truly good. Give it a chance.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2011)

No Country for Old Men: This is my second Coen movie. The acting and dialogue is great for one. The extended periods of silence are what brought this movie down a lot. I liked the first half,not so much the second .

My rating: 4/10

Gonna try to catch Fargo when it comes on Cinemax,HBO, or Starz.


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

*Close Encounters of the Third Kind *-  4/10  Probably good for it's time but I lol'd at the end. Playing musicals with the Alienz. 

*The King's Speech* - 7.5/10 I can see why it was up for awards and such. it's that type of movie. Pretty good I have to say.

*Snow White *(Disney Classic) - Last time I saw this was yeeeeaaarrrs ago.. well shit.  She was pretty derpy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2011)

The Mechanic: B-

It was..........fine. It was entertaining enough with one good twist, but the ending felt...........off to me. I didn't buy it.

Statham plays typical Statham, but I thought Ben Foster was excellent. I really hope that guy makes it big.

As for Statham, is it just me or does his movies feel small scale compared to the 80's action stars. I guess action heroes just dont have the same draw anymore...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree that the ending was a bit absurd.  I suppose a conversation between Arthur and Donald Sutherland's character from earlier in the film offers a bit of an explanation.  He mentions how Arthur sees things that other people don't.  Arthur warned Ben Foster against touching his car and he warned him to never touch the record player.  He learned his behavior.  So what did Ben Foster do when he thought he had killed him?  He played with these things and it cost him his life.

I agree that the scene was ridiculous, but it's no more ridiculous than the opening assassination.  That went off without a hitch and was far too easy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I agree that the ending was a bit absurd.  I suppose a conversation between Arthur and Donald Sutherland's character from earlier in the film offers a bit of an explanation.  He mentions how Arthur sees things that other people don't.  Arthur warned Ben Foster against touching his car and he warned him to never touch the record player.  He learned his behavior.  So what did Ben Foster do when he thought he had killed him?  He played with these things and it cost him his life.
> 
> I agree that the scene was ridiculous, but it's no more ridiculous than the opening assassination.  That went off without a hitch and was far too easy as far as I'm concerned.



That's not even what I'm referring too(spoiler tags?)


*Spoiler*: __ 



It just seemed to cold hearted. When he killed his friend, you could see the struggle. When he seemed to know Ben Foster was going to kill him, he seemed understanding. What was OOC was the note, which just seemed too vindictive in a rub it in his face kind of way.


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2011)

Casablanca - First viewing.

4/5


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2011)

What did you initially think of the garbage disposal scene?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What did you initially think of the garbage disposal scene?



Pretty effective, but still kind of a cop-out.


----------



## Nakor (Jan 30, 2011)

Couples Retreat - 6/10
I was a little disappointed. I was hoping for another Forgetting Sarah Marshall type comedy. Maybe I was expecting too much. Many of the comedy scenes just weren't funny to me. I did like some of the characters though and the actors had good connections with each other.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Jan 30, 2011)

*Rating*: 7/10

Good movie. But not that good - I don't think it's that accurate, and over exaggerates some melodramatic facts in Lennon's life as a teenager and growing in his interests of music and fame. It deeply emphasizes his relationship with his mother and aunt, more so - but no surprise there, since his mother was quite the artist, infatuated with music and having a eccentric disposition in those times. I think Aunt and his mother were well conveyed throughout the whole film  (it's a good movie for Lennon fans none the less as well die hard Beatles fans as well). And if your neither, then I still recommend it for those who enjoy watching true to facts in the life of a musician walking in the footsteps of success otherwise. It depicts accurately of what background and music era John came from - and feeds us the idea of where his greatest influences came from. Think Aaron  Johnson did a decent job playing John as well - but I don't think it was that convincing since I've seen him in other movies behaving and carrying himself the same way.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 30, 2011)

Mega Python Vs. Gateroid: You know what's hilarious? The Sy-Fy network managed to think of characters stupid enough to give steroids to reptiles . Not only that, a snake ate an oncoming subway train .

/10.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jan 30, 2011)

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 30, 2011)

Mega Python Vs Gatoroid........Man, I love these titles.......It's just too bad no effort is ever put into the actual movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 30, 2011)

SAG awards have been terribly boring.  Zero fucking upsets so far.


----------



## Xerces (Jan 30, 2011)

*State of Play*: 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jan 30, 2011)

A Fistful of Dollars

5/5


----------



## The Boss (Jan 30, 2011)

Re-watched *Sleeping Beauty* - Classic/10 I liked the songs and the prince charming fought a dragon for a chick he just met. It was pretty dope.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2011)

*Big time movie review & analysis!*

*Ip Man*
​
Nothing like chilling with a bunch of your worthless friends and watching crappy movies on Netflix. After denying crappy movie suggestion after crappy movie suggestion, I saw that "Ip Man" was available on Netflix's stream and suggested it. A few of the people who never heard of "Ip Man" kinda gave a "Ip WHO?" type of response. Needless to say, all I had to mention was that it was about the master of Bruce Lee. "Master of Bruce Lee?! Oh crap let's check that out". Really, that's all you have to say to get people to watch the movie. Everyone watching that movie was likely expecting a shallow campy Kung Fu flick, but what we got was a pretty serious retelling of this mans life mixed in with some real enjoyable flashy Kung Ku fights.

As previously mentioned, the movie is suppose to be biographical (although likely to be historically inaccurate) of Ip Man, the man who popularized the Wing Chung style of Kung Fu. It covers his life in the 30s, going from when China had a prosperous economy to when Japan annexes it and treats the people like crap.

The first few acts every thing is all sunshine. Everyone is studying Kung Fu in the city of Fu Shao where Ip Man resides, and the only real problem from time to time seems to be when guys from other towns come in to challenge the dojo's. It's a refreshing atmosphere that does reflect to some degree how street fights are in China. 

The movie fast forwards to when Japan invaded China, and everything has gone to hell. Ip Man who had a pretty wealthy estate is now dirt poor and his family is starving. We see Ip Man being the local town super star to basically an absolute nobody, which really made Ip Man and the viewer question what good was learning all that Kung Fu if it don't pay the bills? 

The plot thickens when there is a Japanese General Miura who invites Chinese men to test their Kung Fu against Japanese Karate. Though these contest are suppose to be only for sport and the Chinese men can even win a bag of rice, it seems like Miura's Colonel is way less tolerant of the Chinese than he is. Colonel Tenma is a typical military sadistic asshole, who will unnecessarily go out of his way to hurt Chinese men. Miura is all about head to head and fair action, so he tends to put Tenma in check - but when Tenma is off on his own he can be rather terrifying. Anyway, it is up to Ip Man to take on the Japanese folk when no one else can.

The Kung Fu is filled with great choreography and it is very fast paced action. The battles almost seem like dances of sorts. Jin Shanzhao (who is played by Fan Siu-wong known for the rather infamous awful Kung Fu movie known as "Riki-Oh") beats the crap out of all the masters in Fu Shao, except Ip Man himself. This leads to Ip Man taking care of business, fighting the roughian in his own dining room! Despite the light and friendly background, the fight feels like it bares a lot of importance. The movie really does sell honor as a legitimate thing to fight for.

The movie transitions very well in terms of making Ip Man seem like a national hero of sorts. One rather memorable fight scene is when Jin Shanzhao comes back in the future with a gang of thugs and starts terrorizing Fu Shao. Ip Man teaches a large group of employees who work at his brothers factory Wing Chung, and we get a big ass brawl between the two factions. Middle age husky woman are fighting like they have been involved in bar brawls their entire lives, it is quite fun and interesting to watch.

Ip Man also finds himself in a situation where he has to fight multiple Karate practitioners in front of General Miazu. Ip Man is frigging pissed off at what the Japanese have been doing, and he takes out his anger on these young fellows. This fight is the highlight of the film for me. As a fan of sports like Boxing, Kick-boxing and MMA, it is often hard for me to suspend belief when watching these men do perfect acrobatics and what not in a fight. However, this bout has intensity and grit that the others can't amount to, and it is nicely complimented by the delightful sound of bones crushing. 

Now as cool as the fights are, the real downfall is generally other things that plague Kung Fu movies. The dialogue is rather cartoony and stereotypical, with people often saying phrases "Ha my style is better than yours!". Also "Ip Man" is almost in a you're damned if you do and you're damned if you don't type of situation, where the movie isn't campy but it takes itself to seriously. Often they spend a little to much time during the "down moments" of the movie. We get it, Ip Man's life is shitty now let's see some more action! 

Ip Man, Jin and the General are all pretty cool characters who are surprisingly pretty interesting. The other characters are either really cliche or they are just not cool enough to care about. You have some pretty famous actors in Hiroyuki Ikeuchi (Mirura) and the lead Donnie Yen (Ip Man) deliver solid performances. From an acting stand point, I don't think I've seen any movie in this genre that out does "Ip Man". No one in the movie seems out of place, and they all look rather comfortable on screen.

All in all though, "Ip Man" gets its point across pretty well, and it is interesting for a Westerner to see how shitty the Chinese had it when Japan was kicking their ass. 

Kung Fu movie fans will probably love this flick, because every fight in it is quite delightful. People who are so-so on the genre will be pleased by how all the fights progress the plot or have some type of meaning to them, and will likely be surprised by how high budget the film is. People who really don't care for Kung Fu fighting might not be sucked in due to the movie being very weak in the drama, dialogue and the overall silliness of the Kung Fu battles. I was pretty entertained through out the whole movie, and for the most part if the movie does get a little to boring they'll throw a fight in there to save it. I look at it as a high class popcorn film. 

I give Ip Man a *6.5*.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 31, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> No Country for Old Men: This is my second Coen movie. The acting and dialogue is great for one. The extended periods of silence are what brought this movie down a lot. I liked the first half,not so much the second .
> 
> My rating: 4/10
> 
> Gonna try to catch Fargo when it comes on Cinemax,HBO, or Starz.



The extended moments of silence are easily the best part of this whole film.  That layer of tension and skillful filmmaking really is what makes this possibly the Coens best film (though Fargo or The Big Lebowski might be that).  I think, and please correct me if I'm wrong, you expected this movie to be some kind of shoot out action packed film.  Which if you've ever read a McCarthy novel you know is not the case.  



Ennoea said:


> I really did enjoy the first series, especially the finale. And Eccleston was a pretty good Doctor, shame everyone seems to have forgotten him. Can't say I enjoyed it more than the fifth one but definitely better than the second. Didn't like the Slitheen episodes at all though.



Yeah those were really weak but I enjoyed the Moffat two parter a lot and the finale was cool.  Plus Dalek was just a great episode.  I really do need to rewatch 5th season since it was my first real Who experience and I can't remember it all too well.


----------



## escamoh (Jan 31, 2011)

This Film Is Not Yet Rated

9/10

documentary about the MPAA. if you're a fan films you HAVE to watch this. it's got some nice interviews with some great directors too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jan 31, 2011)

Tekken(Live action movie): D-

I'm torn between a D- and an F. As a huge Tekken fan myself, I was pretty pissed. It's as if the director intentionally made everyone exactly unlike their game counterparts. 

Example, Kazuya is a ladies man and subpar fighter who desires his Father's respect. It's funny because there is no indication that Kazuya is a ladies man in the games(although I do agree with the movie that he probably raped Jun), he WON the first tournament and he's trying to kill his Father because he hates him.

*sigh*, Yes, I'll review it....


----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2011)

Downton Abbey(season 1) - 9/10
I'm so into this show. Too bad it's only 4 episodes for the 1st season. Almost all of the characters are really interesting to the point where you have an opinion about all of them. The acting is well done. I love the history behind the show(WWI approaching, sinking of the titantic, social change in england). All these real life events help drive the plot lines. Can't wait til the second season of this show. Masterpiece theater has been killing it lately bringing over British shows like Downton Abbey and Sherlock.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 31, 2011)

> Too bad it's only 4 episodes for the 1st season.



Downton had 7 episodes. I wouldn't call it a masterpiece but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The extended moments of silence are easily the best part of this whole film.  That layer of tension and skillful filmmaking really is what makes this possibly the Coens best film (though Fargo or The Big Lebowski might be that).  I think, and please correct me if I'm wrong, you expected this movie to be some kind of shoot out action packed film.  Which if you've ever read a McCarthy novel you know is not the case.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah those were really weak but I enjoyed the Moffat two parter a lot and the finale was cool.  Plus Dalek was just a great episode.  I really do need to rewatch 5th season since it was my first real Who experience and I can't remember it all too well.


I expected to be hard-driven thriller movie. Not necessarily with action,because I know the Coen brothers don't like to do action scenes.


----------



## Saiyaness (Jan 31, 2011)

The last movie I saw was "The Last Airbender"

Many spoilers below if you want to see this movie 

Well, here goes...


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Story *- *5/10* - It irritated me how extreme liberty was taken with the storyline (come on, a skinny Uncle Iroh?! wtf?! and don't get me started on Zuko - you can barely see his scar!! News flash, people! This is not a beauty pageant! I'm sorry the actor won't be able to look too hot, but the original character had a *very * visible scar on his face!! ) And the whole movie seemed choppy, they were just skipping from one story to the next, and adding in and taking out whatever they wanted 

*Acting *- *6/10* - The actors(?) tried, but because they were limited to the crappy writing, they couldn't do too much (a mean come on, a serious Aang and Sokka?! blasphemy!! ) which brings me to...

*Writing *- *3/10* - I know that by it being an hour and a half movie, they were pressed for time; however, I feel it could have at least captured more of an essence of the characters' personalities (once again, a *serious* Sokka?! What _*were *_they thinking?!!)

*Effects *- *5/10* - My sister referred to the effects as "cheap" (and she slept through half the movie ) I have to give them some slack on this one; we *are *in a recession and perhaps the movie company did not want to invest too much "Hollywood" money on pristine graphics and special effects. I mean, it's just another movie based off an anime-ated series, right? 

*Overall *- *4.5/10* The kids tried their best, Aang was cute and Zuko was angsty. However, it just didn't work. The fact that the original creators of this series was involved in this movie was just, well it's probably a testament of how hard these times really are, so...

Looks I'll have to get out the Sasuke flame for this one 

Shame M. Night Shyamalan...


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Nakor (Jan 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Downton had 7 episodes. I wouldn't call it a masterpiece but it was enjoyable.



The US release of it on PBS Masterpiece theater was only 4 episodes long with each episode being 1 & 1/2 hours long. 

I didn't say it was a masterpiece. I enjoyed it very much though. 

@Rukia

3D!?!?!??!?! Really?!? Fuck them.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

A remake is a bad idea.  A remake in 3D is one of the worst ideas ever conceived.

I prefer Hardboiled over Killer... but it's close.  I don't want these films to be touched by Hollywood.

Hollywood seems to be targeting me personally with some of their shenanigans lately.  They are changing The King's Speech into a PG-13 movie for some reason.  An extra 20 million dollars I suppose?  Hopefully that nonsense costs them an Academy Award.

And now this.  I can't decide what outrages me more.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 31, 2011)

paranormal activity 2-not as scary as the last one

7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

Natalie Portman's The Other Woman.  I thought it was coming out later in the year.  Apparently I was wrong since it's available to rent in my hotel room.


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2011)

*Tron: Legacy* - B for real, B+ as a fun fucking movie.  I didn't see the original so there were a few things I was sort of looking at sideways, but I really enjoyed watching it.  Obviously it's not an A+ film but it was perfect for a Sunday night with pizza and wings.  One of my favorite parts of the movie was looking at all the designs and seeing how things transferred from IRL to the Grid, my favorite being the little glass drink umbrella and the pixel ice cubes.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

Koi.  You saw The King's Speech.  How do you feel about the Weinstein plan to censor the movie and remove all of the bad language?


----------



## Stunna (Jan 31, 2011)

For a Few Dollars More

5/5


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Koi.  You saw The King's Speech.  How do you feel about the Weinstein plan to censor the movie and remove all of the bad language?



It's BULLSHIT, is what it is.  It's not like the King is talking about fucking bitches with his cock or anything of the sort.  He's just saying 'fuck, shit, fuck,' etc. repeatedly as part of his therapy, and it goes along with the relationship he develops with his therapist, eventually coming to trust him and let go of troublesome thing.  There's so much worse sex and violence in PG-13 tond of other movies, so thanks but no thanks, Weinstein.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 31, 2011)

Be happy you saw it before they decided to ruin it.


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2011)

Basically. 8C  Really though, it's not even like he's being harsh toward anyone.  He doesn't say those words because of their actual meaning, but because he's actually _in therapy and using them in such a context_.  He's trying to shed some inhibitions to get past his stammer.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2011)

lol he's going to happily censor his own movie? why?


----------



## Koi (Jan 31, 2011)

Because he's a dickhole.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 31, 2011)

when is he going to censor it?


----------



## Jena (Jan 31, 2011)

Gattaca: 9/10


----------



## Koi (Feb 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> when is he going to censor it?



Hopefully never!  I skimmed the article about it recently but was so disgusted I honestly didn't get to the end.


----------



## Just Blaze (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow, they're going to censor The King's Speech?  I wonder what they will replace fuck and shit with?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

> Wow, they're going to censor The King's Speech? I wonder what they will replace fuck and shit with?



Bad editing. What a shit decision.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2011)

I really hope they don't.  I may not even be really interested to see the movie but the idea of censoring a film, especially so it can increase it's chances to win awards is disgusting.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Koi.  You saw The King's Speech.  How do you feel about the Weinstein plan to censor the movie and remove all of the bad language?



Bad language????

It has a context, he's not talking shit for the sake of it but as a part of the therapy.

In fact, if any, its more of a funny secuence than anything.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I really hope they don't.  I may not even be really interested to see the movie but the idea of censoring a film, especially so it can increase it's chances to win awards is disgusting.


It won't increase their chances of winning awards.  What it will do is make the film more readily available to audiences.  The movie might gross an extra 20 million dollars or something.

The King's Speech has done a lot better than they could have ever anticipated it doing at the domestic box office.  It's a period piece and it's going to gross over 100 million dollars.  How could anyone have predicted that?  Additionally, it has started to upset The Social Network at several award shows.  There is no reason to tamper with something that is doing so well.  Greed.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 1, 2011)

They've done to attract more families, he must have been pressured in to it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 1, 2011)

When does this take into effect? I'm planning on seeing an academy award marathon this weekend so I need to know .


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> When does this take into effect? I'm planning on seeing an academy award marathon this weekend so I need to know .


You are good.

This will take a while if they actually decide to go through with it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 1, 2011)

127 hours 8/10

What a great time I had with this movie. I enjoyed it a lot. I personally like Danny Boyle's style of filmmaking with all that craziness and the wild editing. James Franco did a great job, one of his best ever thanks to a very engaging real story. Man, this could be Boyle's best mvie yet (I have to re-watch Trainspotting tough since its pretty foggy in my mind). One of the best in the Oscars this year, no doubt about it.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 1, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I expected to be hard-driven thriller movie. Not necessarily with action,because I know the Coen brothers don't like to do action scenes.



The movie is a deconstruction of that type of film.  Which is probably why you didn't like it so much.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 1, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> 127 hours 8/10
> 
> What a great time I had with this movie. I enjoyed it a lot. I personally like Danny Boyle's style of filmmaking with all that craziness and the wild editing. James Franco did a great job, one of his best ever thanks to a very engaging real story. Man, this could be Boyle's best mvie yet (I have to re-watch Trainspotting tough since its pretty foggy in my mind). One of the best in the Oscars this year, no doubt about it.



You know...for whatever reason I was under the impression that 


*Spoiler*: __ 



his radius and ulna had already been broken from his little encounter with Mr. Boulder - and he didn't have to break them himself 




The movie was really very good considering how much time was spend dealing with the issue at hand.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 1, 2011)

*Tangled* 7/10

It was cute, but I was expecting more because of all the hype is was getting.  Still, it was enjoyable to watch and the art was really nice as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 2, 2011)

Blue Harvest(Star Wars Family Guy episode): B-

It has its moments but some of the gags were kind of lame. Seth MacFarlane is very hit-or-miss and personally, Family Guy lost a lot of its appeal to me since it returned.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 2, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> You know...for whatever reason I was under the impression that
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





mmmm, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



If that was the case the arm would be in that funny angle we see when he actually breaks it




I enjoyed it a lot. This kind of movie is when a director shows its capabilities. Its easy to entertain with explosions and lots of action but its not so easy to do it with a person in the same place for the 75% of the running time.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2011)

Skins season 2(UK) - 8/10
The ending was sad but it didn't completely tie up everything with the characters. I'm still hooked on the show though. New characters in the third season.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 2, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


>



 sorry, bad pun.  



> mmmm,
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah, I should have clarified.  When I heard about the incident as it happened IRL, I thought I remembered his arm being fractured on impact.  Was surprised that he had to do the dirty deed himself in the movie.  






> I enjoyed it a lot. This kind of movie is when a director shows its capabilities. Its easy to entertain with explosions and lots of action but its not so easy to do it with a person in the same place for the 75% of the running time.



Could not agree more; it's refreshing to see.  Franco really did a great job with the part.  The video diary was handled well, the humorous parts (his moments of reflection on his mistakes).  Everything worked - even something as mundane as the sunbeam was just done well.  It's a good movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2011)

Dead Set - 6/10

Technically not a movie but a series, it was put together into a movie when I saw it. 

Kinda lame, laughs were very few and far between, but it was a decent zombie flick at least. And the skanks were ugly to boot.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 2, 2011)

Three kings: Fun combination of actors and a cool story* 8/10*


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 2, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Blue Harvest(Star Wars Family Guy episode): B-
> 
> It has its moments but some of the gags were kind of lame. Seth MacFarlane is very hit-or-miss and personally, Family Guy lost a lot of its appeal to me since it returned.


That's pretty much my take on all three of that Star Wars specials.
*Blue Harvest* was decent with just a few of the typical boring Family Guy humour scenes in there.
*Something, Something Dark Side* was more like your typical Family Guy episode with the occational good joke.
*It's a Trap* was better but still felt the need to make the same old jokes they always make.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 2, 2011)

Skins season 3(UK) - 8/10
By the end of the season I've gotten attached to most of the new characters, took a lot longer for some than others. I still don't feel like I really got to know some of the characters though, so I hope season 4 goes into it more with them.


----------



## Ae (Feb 2, 2011)

A Perfect Getaway

10/10 
Can't ask for more


----------



## Bleach (Feb 2, 2011)

*Geminis* - 8/10
This movie gives a great incite into what goes on when situations like that happen in real life. I'm sure they pinned it down but I can't judge it that well since I have never seen anything like it in real life or the media. The mother's reaction was probably spot on. Also, it's great because it doesn't shy from going too far in a society that is afraid to deal with the deepest taboo's.


*I Saw the Devil* - 9/10
Someone recommended this movie here earlier when I posted about Oldboy. The Korean actor does it again. He is one of the best foreign actors I have ever seen. He is not afraid to break boundaries and neither was the director. I'm beginning to think that Korean's know how to make a thriller/horror much better than Hollywood. It's also awesome to see how far he main character takes his revenge. I thought he would stop at a certain point like all movies but I'm glad he didn't. This movie is crazy, gore-filled, and just plain amazing to see.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 2, 2011)

Bleach said:


> *I Saw the Devil* - 9/10
> Someone recommended this movie here earlier when I posted about Oldboy. The Korean actor does it again. He is one of the best foreign actors I have ever seen. He is not afraid to break boundaries and neither was the director. I'm beginning to think that Korean's know how to make a thriller/horror much better than Hollywood. It's also awesome to see how far he main character takes his revenge. I thought he would stop at a certain point like all movies but I'm glad he didn't. This movie is crazy, gore-filled, and just plain amazing to see.




I also gave it a 9. It's not as complex as Oldboy, but way more gruesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2011)

Paintball: D+

I kind of dug the premise but its just kinda lame.........Man, another movie I have to review.

Right now I have my Top 12 2010 movies list, Top 10 must viewed reviews list, Lady Snowblood 2, Tekken and now this.......


----------



## Nakor (Feb 3, 2011)

Nine - 5/10
Probably the lowest rating I will ever give a DDL movie. This movie is just boring.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 3, 2011)

_Fargo_ - 8/10

The story isn't anything groundbreaking, but the execution was good. Also William H. Macy did a great job in his role. Too much "yeah" though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2011)

Dr. No: B+

It was a pretty cool adventure film, and Sean Connery was great as Bond. I know thats become a cliche claim, but Connery was suave, charming, laid back but you could also buy him as a badass. I also found Dr No himself to be a rather chilling villain.

It's not great, but it was a good way to start things off.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 3, 2011)

Primos 6'5/10

Quite funny spanish comedy. The main plot (romantic, a guy tries to recover his girlfriend while falling in love with another one) is not as brilliant as the secondary sub-plots which are sometimes hilarious, thanks to a great cast of young actors. The movie also dont have high expectations which is nice, it only tries to make people laugh and achieves it.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 3, 2011)

*Deadline :* 5/10  It had some interesting moments, and the effects weren't bad, but some of the acting was pretty hokey and the ending just plain weird.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 3, 2011)

*Pan's Labyrinth* /10 

Can enough be said about the faun?  Me thinketh not.  I mean seriously - he's just wicked.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 4, 2011)

Dr Who season 5

my second viewing of the season and loads better this time around.  The weak episodes were still pretty bad, but the good episodes really were much better and all around this was a strong and fun season.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2011)

ziesha said:


> It was tangled and it really bored me so a four


You were bored by Tangled? It was my third favourite movie of last year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2011)

Sanctum: D

Wow........That was amazingly mediocre. Probably will review it tomorrow.

By the way, my top 12 movies of 2010 list is up: *Read all but the last two Extras on this page


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> By the way, my top 12 movies of 2010 list is up: *Read all but the last two Extras on this page


Only two movies from my top 10 made yours and both are higher than they are in mine.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Sanctum: D
> 
> Wow........That was amazingly mediocre. Probably will review it tomorrow.
> 
> By the way, my top 12 movies of 2010 list is up: *Read all but the last two Extras on this page



Undisputed?!?!  Those movies look so bootleg.


----------



## beautiful scorpio (Feb 4, 2011)

I saw the Mechanic,

I give it a 8/10

It was a very good action film,  Little plot but good, Not cheesy,


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Undisputed?!?!  Those movies look so bootleg.



It has the best martial arts ever to be seen in a western film.

Remember, it's my favorite list, not my "best" list. I'd rather a kung fu film over a drama.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 4, 2011)

I like that Shutter Island was so high on your list.

Do I think it was the best movie of the year?  No, but I also think people have forgotten about it and pushed it aside.  One of the more underrated films of 2010 in my opinion.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 4, 2011)

Friday The 13th (2008 or 2009) 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> It has the best martial arts ever to be seen in a western film.
> 
> Remember, it's my favorite list, not my "best" list. I'd rather a kung fu film over a drama.


Well, let's see your best list since you differentiate between the two.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2011)

lol, probably wont be too different, as I usually dont bother with "Critic choice" films(in theaters). Let me see the supposed "best movies of the year" and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2011)

*127 Hours*

It's a good movie. I kept thinking what I'd do if I were in his situation (being trapped by a boulder, alone, in an isolated canyon). I think I'd also do more or less the same as what Aron did. At first I'd try everything, however futile it seems, to get myself out. When they all fail, I'd start blaming everything, myself above all, that led me to the predicament, such as "how could I not take my handphone or tell someone when I was going to do something so dangerous?" (In the opening scene, Aron's hand was only millimeters away from touching his handphone in the cabinet. Funny how a few millimeters' distance could sometimes cost a man's life. Well, almost, in this case). And after I've released all the negative emotions contained inside me and run out of food and water, I think I'd begin to embrace death as a very real possibility. I'd record my last words to the people I love, and I'd reflect on my past and think about what I could've done differently or better if I get a second chance. But what I don't know is whether I've got enough courage to take the last resort Aron took. It'd be an unimaginably hard decision for me. Not a lot of people could do that. I think overall, the movie is a success, because I really did care about the character Aron.

8.2/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 5, 2011)

*Skins (UK) Season 1:*
I know this is a TV show, but I've said it before and I'll say it again, if I watch 10 episodes, 47 minutes each, it's just as good as watching a movie. Anyway, compared to the American version of the show, this one is a hell of a lot better. I actually quite enjoyed it. More than halfway through season 2 now. I would recommend it for anyone who likes teen dramas, British comedy, etc. It's just an overall good show. 9/10.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 5, 2011)

*The King's Speech*

Excellent acting and screenplay. 

Just one question: why didn't Bertie just plug on the earphone and listen to some loud music when he gave the speech? 

8.8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> It has the best martial arts ever to be seen in a western film.
> 
> Remember, it's my favorite list, not my "best" list. I'd rather a kung fu film over a drama.



I don't see much of a difference between someones favorite list and best list.


----------



## Grape (Feb 5, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I don't see much of a difference between someones favorite list and best list.



HUGE difference.

A 'favorites' list could contain random films like comedy, romance, animation. orjust a guilty pleasure..

a 'best' list, means an upper echelon of production quality.


it's like the Globes vs the Oscars...


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Remember, it's my favorite list, not my "best" list. I'd rather a kung fu film over a drama.


This is why Inception is pretty low in my list. It's a great film but compared the the rest of the films included it isn't the kind of movie I'm normally in to.


*Spoiler*: _My top 10 list in case anyone is interested_ 



10. Pokémon Diamond and Pearl - Ruler of Illusions: Zoroark
9. Inception
8. Alice in Wonderland
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1
6. Batman: Under the Red Hood
5. How to Train Your Dragon
4. Tangled
3. The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya
2. Scott Pilgrim Vs The World
1. Toy Story 3


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> HUGE difference.
> 
> A 'favorites' list could contain random films like comedy, romance, animation. orjust a guilty pleasure..
> 
> ...



I don't understand how genre can dictate how good or bad a film is. That doesn't make sense.

The analogy in your last sentence really doesn't support anything either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 5, 2011)

The thing with "Best Vs Favorite" is that it brings too many complications.

Example, "Black Swan" is technically the superior movie to "Undisputed III", but I didnt particularly love it as much because I didnt care for the characters. In essence, it's subjectivity(favorite) vs objectivity(best).

Unfortunately, this means that people will be subjective in trying to be objective, because everyone has differing views on what the "best" is.

For me this is an issue because I prefer watching objectively good movies when they fit my tastes. If Social Network and Season of the Witch come out the same weak, I'd much rather watch Nicolas Cage's toupe fight a witch than some heartfelt drama. Thats why I prefer watching those kinds of movies on DVD.

I did love "The Hurt Locker" though. So deep down, I do have tastes.
Gaiash: I havent even seen most of your list, lol.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The thing with "Best Vs Favorite" is that it brings too many complications.
> 
> Example, "Black Swan" is technically the superior movie to "Undisputed III", but I didnt particularly love it as much because I didnt care for the characters. In essence, it's subjectivity(favorite) vs objectivity(best).


Making a good character requires "technical" brilliance. In essence, you're fooling yourself into thinking it is subjective vs objective, when in fact both are subjective. Also saying a movie is "technically" good is very vague because there is no one or two ways to make a great film.



> Unfortunately, this means that people will be subjective in trying to be objective, because everyone has differing views on what the "best" is.
> 
> For me this is an issue because I prefer watching objectively good movies when they fit my tastes. If Social Network and Season of the Witch come out the same weak, I'd much rather watch Nicolas Cage's toupe fight a witch than some heartfelt drama. Thats why I prefer watching those kinds of movies on DVD.


Because in your opinion those type of movies are better than other type of movies.

A movie that has high reception does not mean that it is "better" since what is best is entirely subjective. 

I always found it strange how people are ashamed of their opinion when they claim "it is my favorite, I don't think it is the best". You're essentially insulting your own taste and your own credibility by doing so. What is even more odd is that I've always found that term to be arrogant. As if anyone can ever declare what the best is "objectively". The only difference between someones "favorite" and "best" usually just indicates that more people might like the "best". 

This post is a general statement though, not necessarily directed toward you. "The Hurt Locker" sucks too, so take back that taste statement .


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 5, 2011)

Red 10/10.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 5, 2011)

Black Swan, portman was freaking great

9/10


----------



## Parallax (Feb 5, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Making a good character requires "technical" brilliance. In essence, you're fooling yourself into thinking it is subjective vs objective, when in fact both are subjective. Also saying a movie is "technically" good is very vague because there is no one or two ways to make a great film.
> 
> Because in your opinion those type of movies are better than other type of movies.
> 
> ...



Actually you can rate books, plays, films, music, etc objectively.  And there is a clear difference between Best and Favorite.  

and technically ranking something is not vague, it's the opposite of it.


----------



## Chaotic Gangsta (Feb 5, 2011)

The Protector

9/10


----------



## aiyanah (Feb 5, 2011)

Unthinkable

9/10


----------



## Slice (Feb 5, 2011)

The Dilemma - *2.5/5*

This includes 0.5 bonus points for featuring Jennifer Connelly.

Basically this is one of the movies were all of the good scenes where shown in the trailer.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm tired of Vince Vaughn.  I hope he's done with this actor gig.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Gaiash: I havent even seen most of your list, lol.


Yeah my taste in films tends to be different to most people in this thread. I probably have more animated films in my top ten than anyone else (I find it amusing that Scott Pilgrim is the only live action film in the top five).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 5, 2011)

The fighter 6/10

Not bad. I wasnt that thrilled, I think I was expecting something a bit better in terms of the screenplay. Its interesting but it lacks true emotion most of the time. Acting is great tough, specially the supporting characters (Bale and Leo will get their Oscars, Im positive). There are some better boxing movies out there to recommend over this one but still its worth a watch. So far it ranks last of the 10 Oscar nominated films (still have to see Winter's bone, True grit, The kids are all right and Black swan) but the acting was the mayor point, convincing and powerful.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Actually you can rate books, plays, films, music, etc objectively.  And there is a clear difference between Best and Favorite.


Well thanks for the elaboration. You can't call something good or bad objectively, because that is entirely based on opinion. 



> and technically ranking something is not vague, it's the opposite of it.



Really, on what basis would something be "technically" good? Implying what? That it is good in an orthodox way?


----------



## blue♥ (Feb 5, 2011)

Finally saw _Ponyo_. 8/10

It's SOOOO cute, I want a little army of Ponyo's to love me and help me at sea. pek
Pretty nonsensical for the most part, though. I kinda wish there was more substance to it. Also, SOUSUKE IS FIVE!! WHAT IS THIS!

Oh, and Lisa is a pretty badass mom. My friends agreed with me that she is Princess Mononoke, 10 years later with a car and kid. 

And wow, Miyazaki, you've gotten SO SUBTLE with your environmental sensibilities. "Recreate the ocean life" and "destroy the humans"? Wow. Never knew you hated mankind THAT MUCH.

But meh, it's a kid's movie. So cute.


----------



## Robin (Feb 5, 2011)

first impression from watching Piranha: boobs and gore  they could've made it better though it wasn't too awful


----------



## Stunna (Feb 5, 2011)

The Iron Giant - 4.5/5


----------



## Koi (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm watching The Wolfman atm, and for the life of me I _cannot_ hate this movie.  Probably because while the execution is.. wonky, I love every individual element.  It's like.. seven-layer dip that starts to get all mixed and combined after a while.  It doesn't look pretty, but you still like the taste.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with Violent by Design that there is no such thing as "objectively good movies". Even if a vast majority of viewers think a movie is good, it still doesn't make it objective. Every movie is bound to have someones who don't like it. But I think I get what Martial was saying. It's "personal favourites vs mainstream favourites". For most people, the two should be _more or less_ aligned with each other. But in Martial's case, I'd expect to see a huge discrepancy. Hence he begins to doubt his own taste and finally decides to chalk it up to a matter of subjective opinions (which isn't wrong). For some reason, I can't help but think that some of us here are at least partially responsible for Martial's "taste crisis".


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2011)

> Making a good character requires "technical" brilliance. In essence, you're fooling yourself into thinking it is subjective vs objective, when in fact both are subjective. Also saying a movie is "technically" good is very vague because there is no one or two ways to make a great film.



Well, I'd hope if I ever use a phrase like "Technically good" in my reviews, it's because I've explained why I feel that way and what it means. 

You pretty much said what I said, although you seemed to have missed that. But when we say a movie is 'good' or 'great', we tend to think we're looking at it objectively. Certain things we think we can argue as objective, from the acting to the writing to the direction. Thats why I prefer my lists being 'favorite' over 'best'. Because you cant ever be completely objective over something. 



> Because in your opinion those type of movies are better than other type of movies.



Not really. Keep in mind, my favorite types of movies are horror and martial arts. They have the worst budgets, only can grab good actors/writing/directors if their newbies or passed their prime and usually kind of blow. 

Your average HK kung fu film(especially in the past) was immensely shoddily made, even if it was fun or had good choreography. Its not that I think they are better than other genres. They're not. I just happened to grow in a house where martial arts was constantly a huge thing, and since watching "Jaws" as a kid, I grew obsessed with being scared. I prefer the genres, but dont think they are better than other genres. Even I know that most slashers- even the better ones- are pretty crummy movies at heart.

I even stress this in my reviews(with lines like "only watch this if you like lots of sex and violence"). 



> A movie that has high reception does not mean that it is "better" since what is best is entirely subjective.



Agreed. Remember that I am generally kinder to movies that are usually hated(im pretty sure I gave the most positive review ever to Dragonball Evolution with my 2 star rating) and have lauded critically panned movies like "The Wolfman". But I hate "2001: A Space Odyssey"......So I have no reason to challenge you here.



> I always found it strange how people are ashamed of their opinion when they claim "it is my favorite, I don't think it is the best". You're essentially insulting your own taste and your own credibility by doing so.



Im not ashamed though. But I dont believe Im a credible source when it comes to films like "A Social Network". Actually, if anything, Im only ashamed of my taste in comedy....




> What is even more odd is that I've always found that term to be arrogant. As if anyone can ever declare what the best is "objectively". The only difference between someones "favorite" and "best" usually just indicates that more people might like the "best".



Funny, I've only read your post to where I'd respond to it. My first point almost had me saying the same thing, but I decided against it only to see you pretty much said it anyway.

Here's the thing with me. Along time ago I gave a negative review of Speed Racer and got a lot of flames for it. From then, I obsessed over the movie and grew to realize the importance of at least trying to be objective with the list and acknowledging the subjective parts. Most of my reviews now tend to be "You should like this movie if you like such and such". Therefore, I stress the fact that the list is my favorite list because if I said 'best', someone might take me out of context and watch something like "Undisputed III" under the pretext that it is a great movie. Even when I speak about it, I think I say it's an "above average movie with amazing fight scenes". 

If I say 'best', people presume just that. If I say favorite though, they tend to at least check to see why. 



> This post is a general statement though, not necessarily directed toward you. "The Hurt Locker" sucks too, so take back that taste statement



Maybe YOUR the one with the poor taste.



> I agree with Violent by Design that there is no such thing as "objectively good movies". Even if a vast majority of viewers think a movie is good, it still doesn't make it objective. Every movie is bound to have someones who don't like it. But I think I get what Martial was saying. It's "personal favourites vs mainstream favourites". For most people, the two should be more or less aligned with each other. But in Martial's case, I'd expect to see a huge discrepancy. Hence he begins to doubt his own taste and finally decides to chalk it up to a matter of subjective opinions (which isn't wrong). For some reason, I can't help but think that some of us here are at least partially responsible for Martial's "taste crisis".



When I say it's an objectively good movie, I usually mean that its hard to critize the fact at least it's a well made movie. When taking a movie like "Black Swan", it is really hard to criticize that angle and if you do and lack a good argument to back the claim up, then you probably are disliking it for personal reasons. 

Once again, Im not doubting myself or am ashamed of my tastes. I often stress that movies like "Black Swan" aren't my cup of tea. If I saw more of these movies, I might put them there(I stress the word "might"), because usually I do end up liking them.

I didnt think "Slumdog Millionare" was amazing, but I did find it to be very good. I also loved "The Wrestler", but something about going to see them in the theaters just leaves me feeling unexcited......a feeling I dont want to have when spending money.

(I even felt this way about "The Fighter", which DID make my list)

I dont think you guys realize the extent of badness my genres of choice tend thrive in. You all think movies like "The Last Airbender", "Season of the Witch", "Jonah Hex" or even "Dragonball Evolution" are the lowest of the low. You've seen nothing. I've seen horror movie sequels that are comprised of 70% stock footage and kung fu films that are almost completely out of focus(so you cant even see the damn fight scenes). 

So naturally, I love the good ones that much more.

Edit: Oh yeah, forgot....

Despicable Me: A-

Er, am I the only one who thought that this movie is much better than Toy Story 3?

Toy Story 3 only survived for me because of two amazing scenes, but this one has an amazing 1st and 3rd act(funny and heartwarming). Its flaw is that the 2nd act asks a bit too much of us in terms of accepting Gru's relationship with the kids(one moment he hates them and it seems like in the next, he loves them; It was a poorly done montage). 

If I had seen this a few days earlier, it would've gotten the mention over "Toy Story 3" in my runnerups.


----------



## Ae (Feb 6, 2011)

Sanctum

2/5

The visual are nice and all but other than that it was pretty plain.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 6, 2011)

Tangled 7'5/10

Pretty nice as I expected. Greatly animated and even moving at several times picture. One of this year's best, no doubt. The songs maybe wont be as remembered as other Disney films tough, not that they're bad or anything (I laughed a lot with the thief's dreams one) but they arent as catchy as other classics (the Oscar nominated one its an example, good but already heard). Anyways, the plot was cool, the action and pacing excellent, nice villain and some deep moments. Again, another great year for animation.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 6, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Despicable Me: A-
> 
> Er, am I the only one who thought that this movie is much better than Toy Story 3?


Yes you are. Then again I'm the only one who liked Alice in Wonderland more than Inception so even though Toy Story 3 was my favourite film of 2010 I can understand that someone will like something else more.


----------



## Tegami (Feb 6, 2011)

10/10 

Emma. 

It's classical and I like it.


----------



## Hardcore Chick (Feb 6, 2011)

Black Swan!  3/10

I don't understand why this movie is getting such good reviews,  

I like weird movies.  But his was wierd, slow, and bad.

The sex scene was nice though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 6, 2011)

Felon: B

Pretty good film starring Stephen Dorff, Val Kilmer and Michael from "Lost". It's a pretty brutal and sometimes devestating prison drama with good acting all around. Val Kilmer actually is 'acting' again and does very well and Michael from "Lost" is actually pretty sympathetic as the 'villain', but is more horrifying than not. 

My only issue was with the cliched "perfect happy family" opening and the ending felt a bit too...........I dunno, I liked it more than not but didn't feel it was organic to the rest of the movie.

Still, a solid watch though.


----------



## Hardcore Chick (Feb 6, 2011)

I just saw the lost boys
7/10 

It wasn't that bad.  A little over hyped.  But not a bad vampire movie.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 6, 2011)

*Anchors Aweigh (1945)* - Sinatra is amazing. I wish he was still alive so I can meet him.  
*
Shoot'em Up* - This movie is ridiculously awesome. The shooting makes no fucking sense but it's so fucking awesome. _WHY._


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 6, 2011)

*Donnie Darko  *           Erm/10 

This was interesting in many ways.  I was kind of distracted when trying to watch it, so I think I'll give it another viewing later on.  It was subtle, and in a way sad how things turned out.


----------



## John Carter of Mars (Feb 6, 2011)

7/10 - Munich... 

Good shiet, just hoped for a more accurate version - they didn't have to chang ethe name yo.


----------



## escamoh (Feb 7, 2011)

leaving las vegas

9/10

nick cage was AMAZING, he definitely deserved that oscar . elizabeth shue was great as well. really bleak film but it had a beautiful jazz soundtrack and great acting/writing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 7, 2011)

*Speed*

10/10

I love this film. Very entertaining and action packed, I also thought the chemistry between Sandra Bullock and Keanu Reeves was pretty good. pek


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 7, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> > Not really. Keep in mind, my favorite types of movies are horror and martial arts. They have the worst budgets, only can grab good actors/writing/directors if their newbies or passed their prime and usually kind of blow.
> 
> 
> Sure, but they are their own genres for a reason. A movie isn't considered a Kung Fu or a Horror movie because it has bad actors or low budgets - it's because it offers things that other genre's do not offer. So you still can't claim that "one genre is better than another" objectively at least. There is no fact involved.
> ...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2011)

> Sure, but they are their own genres for a reason. A movie isn't considered a Kung Fu or a Horror movie because it has bad actors or low budgets - it's because it offers things that other genre's do not offer. So you still can't claim that "one genre is better than another" objectively at least. There is no fact involved.



True.



> If you enjoy them, then they are not crummy. Movies only have one purpose and that is to entertain.



I digress, although it depends on the movie. Example, "Troll 2" is certainly a bad movie, but it is a pretty fun movie. There is a difference between good/bad and fun/boring.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

Faster - 5/10

I almost wanted to give it a 4/10, but decided to give it a 5 just based on the mindless action that was decent. Everything else sucked bad.


----------



## Ae (Feb 7, 2011)

*Blue Valentine -* 4/5

Amazing performance by cast & is probably the greatest aspect of the movie. Not a big fan of the ending but overall I recommend watching this movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 7, 2011)

4 luni, 3 saptamâni si 2 zile 8/10

Impressive romanian film about illegal abortion in the 80's. No music, almost real time narration, hand camera (not shaky except for one single secuence), great performances, incredibly powerful script and narration. You cant stop watching this terrifying story. It makes you feel uneasy specially during two key secuences that put this film in a superior category. Not sure if recommended, its a very european type movie (slow paced, several seemingly actionless shots, etc) but if you look for a truly powerful experience and a tremendous story watch it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2011)

Ooh, this week it looks like I'll get to watch "The Robot Vs the Aztec Mummy". Im sure it will be classy. And maybe some movie called "Fighter", which is a name thats painfully generic.

Anyway, so what are you guys going to do: "The Eagle" Vs "Just Go With It". As for me.....probably the Eagle, unless the reviewers are horrendous and I might go see the Adam Sandler one...


----------



## Nakor (Feb 7, 2011)

Rope - 8/10
One of my favorite Hitchcock films. I love how the entire movie takes place in one apartment, with most of it in one room.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 7, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Ooh, this week it looks like I'll get to watch "The Robot Vs the Aztec Mummy". Im sure it will be classy. And maybe some movie called "Fighter", which is a name thats painfully generic.
> 
> Anyway, so what are you guys going to do: "The Eagle" Vs "Just Go With It". As for me.....probably the Eagle, unless the reviewers are horrendous and I might go see the Adam Sandler one...


 I don't need no reviews to tell me that Eagle will probably suck. 


Also, I did see another movie last night: The Secret in Their Eyes - 8/10

Very interesting movie, though being in spanish with horrible subtitles I was struggling to keep up. I don't know if it's them crazy Mexicans speaking so quickly or the subtitles just going away too fast, but I felt like I caught only 75% of the dialogue and I only really understood 60% of that since the subs ran together and the translation was atrocious.

Anyway, the ending was good though I had it all figured out before then. The story was nice, too. You really wanted justice. I really connected with the husband. I felt his pain and wanted revenge.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2011)

Im sure The Eagle wont be all that either. Im sick of 'bleak' looking films.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 7, 2011)

I expect the Eagle to be terrible.  The lead from I Am Number 4 and Channing Tatum are teaming up.  It's a February release.  It hasn't been well advertised.  I expect movies like The King's Speech, Black Swan, and True Grit to continue to sit in the top 10.

No good movies till March.

I might see that new Liam Neeson one.  I will at least consider it.

Martial, you are relatively savvy regarding the film industry.  Every time I turn the channel lately... Justin Bieber is talking about his new movie.  Is that movie going to make any money?  Is it time to completely lose faith in humanity?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 7, 2011)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets Nest - 8.5/10
Decent adaptation of the book, but I liked the film on it's own merits. While I will watch the US version of these films, I don't think any film is going to capture the essence of the books.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I expect the Eagle to be terrible.  The lead from I Am Number 4 and Channing Tatum are teaming up.  It's a February release.  It hasn't been well advertised.  I expect movies like The King's Speech, Black Swan, and True Grit to continue to sit in the top 10.
> 
> No good movies till March.
> 
> ...



Sadly, probably yes. It's hard to say for me personally because I dont watch too much TV(I havent seen the actual trailer yet), but with all the marketing and fangirls.........It will do well. Its just a matter of how well. 

Im not sure about "I am Number 4" yet. It looks like it could be "Push" or "Twilight" in tone......or maybe "Push" meets "Twilight"......I'll only see it if there's nothing else out. 

I do plan on seeing "Unknown", even though movies with the title "Unknown" are usually meant to be unknown......It will probably be passable. Forgettable, but passable. 

I think "Drive Angry" looks awesome in a grindhouse film kind of way. Im expecting it to be sort of "Machete"-ish, but hopefully it will be better(I was kind of 'eh' with Machete). 

"The Adjustment Bureau looks boring, but I might see it. "Battle Los Angeles" looked awesome with the first trailer, but the 2nd one has more weak and blurred out special effects. Im sure it wont be another "Skyline", but I doubt it will be great either.

It is the next movie I really look forward too though. Can't wait to see Insidious, as its gotten some good reviews and I like the director(even though Death Sentence kind of sucked), but havent seen much on that yet.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 8, 2011)

True Grit
8.5/10

Great film, good story and at times pretty damn funny.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 8, 2011)

Halloween 9/10


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2011)

Black Swan

Finally saw this and wow this was intense.  I loved everything about it, without a doubt one of the best and most carefully crafted film of 2010.  The symbolism never got out of hand and the faux semi documentary look of the film was a plus.  Just the whole movie was executed so greatly I can see where the praise comes from.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2011)

I added the girl with the dragon tattoo on my list. Figure I'd go ahead and check out that series(not sure if I'll do full reviews of them though).


----------



## Rukia (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm curious to see how The Fincher version compares to the original.  I like Rooney Mara, but she has big shoes to fill.  This remake is a lot like True Grit and Let Me In.  Some people will just decide to hate it and never give it a chance.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm willing to watch the remake only because Fincher is on board.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 8, 2011)

Unstoppable

4/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont THINk I posted this yet, but here was the final list for my top 10 most viewed reviews.

Return of Godzilla: 3,647                                                       Unknown
Undisputed 2: 3,473								
Jurassic Park: 2,265								Unknown
Haunting of Molly Hartley: 1,344					       
Yip Man: 1,298									
Halloween 4: 555									
Poltergeist II: 525								
Book of Eli: 509									
Howling 2: 481									
The Collector: 512								

Actually, there are some changes. As I read the reviews themselves(so when I make a page about this), I noticed the hits changed a fair amount(The book of eli overtook Poltergeist 2, for example). 

The second row of numbers indicates what it was last time I did this list. The unknowns are because last year, I was sure the numbers were bugged but I did the tallies and their correct.

Pretty surprising, but Im baffled how "Return of Godzilla"(AKA Godzilla 1985) did it, as few people read my Godzilla reviews(In fact, the review with the least hits was a Godzilla movie...)

Edit: took out the 2nd numbers.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Black Swan
> 
> Finally saw this and wow this was intense.  I loved everything about it, without a doubt one of the best and most carefully crafted film of 2010.  The symbolism never got out of hand and the faux semi documentary look of the film was a plus.  Just the whole movie was executed so greatly I can see where the praise comes from.



Welcome to the BS fanclub.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 9, 2011)

Takers 8/10
Easy A 9/10
Social Network 8/10
The Other Guys 9/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 9, 2011)

The Other Guys higher than The Social Network?


*Spoiler*: __ 








No, seriously, it's your opinion and all; but I'm just curious as to why.


----------



## Judecious (Feb 9, 2011)

Law abiding citizen

10/10


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 9, 2011)

The Fighter 9.5/10

Fantastic, loved almost every minute of it, hilarious and dramatic. Christian Bale definately deserves the Oscar for his performance. Both female leads were really good as well.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 9, 2011)

*Law Abiding Citizen* - 10/10

It was intense - and much more graphic than I was expecting. The story line was good though.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2011)

Skins season 4 (UK) - 8/10
I'd give it a 9 but the ending did not leave me satisfied one bit. It was the last episode for these characters and it left some of them hanging without a real "ending" to their characters up to this point. An example would be ending a character by saying in the final episode they are going to university somewhere or going to live the US. They did that for all the characters after the second season(each cast lasts 2 seaons), but not after this season. 

Also, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Freddie fucking died in the second to last episode. Everyone thinks he ran away, but some psycho therapist killed him cause he loved Effy. WTF. It came out of no where. Cook confronts the psycho therapist in the last episode and is about to lunge at him then the  episode just ends. I know Cook would beat the shit out of the guy even though he had the bat, but I really wanted to see it since I hated how he killed Freddie. There would have been some satisfaction in that. Effy is left knowing Freddie loved her but waiting for his return...that's not an ending at all for her. Katie didn't have a real ending either, the last thing she did was kiss Thomas but that isn't going anywhere since he loves Panda and is moving to the US..so where does that leave her? Now that I think about it maybe I should give it an even lower score instead, this ending pissed me off.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2011)

Shutter Island: A-

Still love it. Its interesting when you know the ending.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 10, 2011)

*Skins Vol. 2:* After the events of the season finale of the 1st season, the 2nd definitely delivered. I didn't like the ending a whole lot. Not a big fan of open ended endings. Very good overall, though. 8/10.

*Paranormal Activity 2:* This is not a movie I was ever interested in. Honestly, it looked plain out fucking retarded to me. I watched it today because my mom wanted us to have some family time. It was so dumb and predictable and obviously fake. I enjoyed the time with my family, but that was it. 1/10.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Welcome to the BS fanclub.




I received my Let Me In and Never Let Me Go Blu Ray's in the mail.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2011)

Panic said:


> *Skins Vol. 2:* After the events of the season finale of the 1st season, the 2nd definitely delivered. I didn't like the ending a whole lot. Not a big fan of open ended endings. Very good overall, though. 8/10.



You're not going to like the ending for the season 4 finale.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 10, 2011)

iono I like open ended endings for shows like Skins since there really is no ending in life or something like that.  I can definitely understand the dislike for how Skins season's tended to end though.


----------



## Stringer Bell (Feb 10, 2011)

The Mechanic : 3/10 - Weak movie...boring and predictable.


----------



## Slice (Feb 10, 2011)

The Prestige *5/5*

I did not see both reveals coming.

Exactly my kind of movie


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 10, 2011)

Skins must have an open ending, their lives have basically just begun.



> You're not going to like the ending for the season 4 finale.



Don't get me started.


----------



## Misha-San (Feb 10, 2011)

The Green Hornet 10/10 <33


----------



## Paptala (Feb 10, 2011)

Panic said:


> *Paranormal Activity 2:* This is not a movie I was ever interested in. Honestly, it looked plain out fucking retarded to me. I watched it today because my mom wanted us to have some family time. It was so dumb and predictable and obviously fake. I enjoyed the time with my family, but that was it. 1/10.


I was debating whether it would be worth it to check this out or not, since the first one was mildly entertaining, but I guess I won't if it's that bad.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 10, 2011)

True grit 8/10

Great movie, probably second best of Coen bros. just surpassed by Fargo. The production values were brilliant with a great depiction of the West and the people that lived in those times. Nice work done by actors, great Bridges and Steinfeld and  better than usual Damon. I also liked the humor that accompanies the movie, very Coen-esque without a doubt. The picure is filled with memorable moments and great filmaking. I hope it gets some recognition at the Oscars ceremony, it truly deserves it.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> iono I like open ended endings for shows like Skins since there really is no ending in life or something like that.  I can definitely understand the dislike for how Skins season's tended to end though.




*Spoiler*: _Sort of spoiler for ending of season 2_ 



All the characters in the first group at least had some sort of "ending". Either going off to college, going to the US, dying, and going to London. The only one that didn't really was Sketch but she already said she was staying at home, so that counts too. 

Not all of the second group of characters get an "ending". It leaves some of them hanging without any sure plan of what they are doing. It's very annoying for all the hours put into the show. 

I liked the first group better than the second group, but it's still a good show so keep watching it. 






			
				Ennoea said:
			
		

> Skins must have an open ending, their lives have basically just begun.
> 
> 
> Don't get me started.



I'm fine with the open ending for the characters in the first group. At least there is some sort of plan set in motion for what they are doing. 

Oh I'm going to get you started...


*Spoiler*: _Season 4 spoiler_ 




Seriously WTF! Why does Freddie have to die? Chris dying from the first group made some sense since he had a disease. But Freddie getting murdered by some fucking psycho therapist was ridiculous. Effy is still not completely healed and just waiting for Freddie to come home. So there is no real plan for her. Katie mentioned learning French for a job or something but didn't elaborate at all. Cook didn't have an ending either unless you count him about to kill the therapist an ending. His speech at the end was kinda cool though, but I wish they would have showed Cook pummeling him at the least. It just wasn't satisfying. 

Thomas' ending was fine with me, even though it wasn't set in stone. Panda's ending was solid. At least it gave us some sort of plan for his future. Same with JJ. I guess he is staying with his gf and living in town. Naomi and Emily are together, sort of like how it's expected that Sid will find Cassie in America and be together. Endings like that are fine with me. It's the Cook, Effy, and to an extent Katie endings that annoy me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2011)

_Love and Other Drugs_: 6/10.

Great acting from Gyllenhaal and Hathaway, some funny moments too. Though I think the number of sex scenes could have been reduced, it put me a bit off.

_The Tourist_: 7/10.

This one surprised me, from the trailer it looked like it was gonna be a very "srs business spies" movie, but it turned out to be very enjoyable. Had many laughs and the twist in it was good. Did not see it coming.

_The Green Hornet_: 5/10.

It bored me at the beginning, but then it got better. However not enough to rate it higher, the jokes were not funny enough with the exception of few and I found the action scenes were sometimes tedious to follow and understand.

_Tangled_: 9/10.

Nice story, good animation and the characters were quite funny, the chameleon and horse specially. XD


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 10, 2011)

Sex in film is a hard thing to pull off. 

For me, they work best in films that thrive off being sleazy(I demand it in slasher films), but other movies can stop dead in their tracks for it. I remember thinking how "The Departed" had a sex scene that just took me out of the film.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 10, 2011)

Piranhas 3D 4/10 movie was just breast and blood


----------



## Rukia (Feb 10, 2011)

Martial, let me ask you a Black Swan question since we are talking about sex scenes?  Is it possible that the Lily character didn't even exist?  Think back on some of the scenes from the movie.  It seems like she might have been a persona created by Nina.  Sort of like that John Cusack movie Identity.

And I thought the sex scene was appropriate in Black Swan.

I thought the Anne Hathaway/Jake sex scenes were good in Love and Other Drugs as well though.  So I guess I disagree with Hardwork.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 10, 2011)

I see what Sennin of Hardwork is saying. Even if they're well written, filmed and acted and don't feel out of place a film can have a little too many sex scenes. Having a sex scene or two is ok but I don't think we need one for every time said couple has sex.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 10, 2011)

My Neighbor Totoro - 9/10
Another amazing Miyazaki movie. I can't give it a 10 because it wasn't on the same level for me as Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away, which are both 10s. I'd definitely watch this again or even purchase it in the future.


----------



## Koi (Feb 10, 2011)

The scene from The King's Speech that they want to cut out (sort of spoilery but not explicitly):

[YOUTUBE]xJvGE7Vvd4M[/YOUTUBE]

Shit, and fuck, and.. tits.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Martial, let me ask you a Black Swan question since we are talking about sex scenes?  Is it possible that the Lily character didn't even exist?  Think back on some of the scenes from the movie.  It seems like she might have been a persona created by Nina.  Sort of like that John Cusack movie Identity.
> 
> And I thought the sex scene was appropriate in Black Swan.
> 
> I thought the Anne Hathaway/Jake sex scenes were good in Love and Other Drugs as well though.  So I guess I disagree with Hardwork.



I think Lily was meant to be real, but obviously at times she was a hallucination(like in the sex scene).

I agree that the sex scene was appropriate in that movie. Sex and the repression of it was a big theme there, and when Nina gives into her lust for Lily it's pretty much the moment she gives into her dark side.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 11, 2011)

Exit Through the Gift Shop

This was really cool and even though it was short it felt just right.  It's weird being from LA I've seen a LARGE amount of those pieces of street art all over the place, hell I just saw the Andre the Giant Obey sticker last night, and it was really cool.  I also remember the LA Weekly that spotlit on Mr Brainwash's first art show, although I didn't go to it.  It's a really well made interesting piece that I enjoyed a lot more since it's basically set in the city I live in.  Still if you guys are looking for a really cool documentary this is the one to see.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 11, 2011)

The Eagle: C

Its unusual because the movie has a decent script, but poor direction. Even sadder considering I usually respect the director. But not a bad movie. It's worth a DVD rental. 

Review will be done tomorrow.


----------



## The Boss (Feb 11, 2011)

*De Lovely *- I enjoyed this movie a lot because I love, love, _looove_ Cole Porter's music.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 11, 2011)

Superman II - 6/10


----------



## JellyButter (Feb 11, 2011)

The Dark Knight 
10/10

One of the best movies ever


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2011)

Tetsuo the Iron Man

fuck yeah this was awesome.  Not for everyone though.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

> Superman II - 6/10




Bow to Zod.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2011)

Superman II, the theatrical cut, has one of the biggest narrative lapeses of all time(how did Superman get his powers back?). It's entertaining, but nowhere near as good as the first one. 

The Donner cut is much better.


----------



## martryn (Feb 12, 2011)

I just watched the movie Maze on television.  It was probably the worse horror film I've ever seen.  And I've seen a lot of shitty horror films.  I'm going to go ahead and spoil it a bit.  The villain is a skinny man with a knife.  He kills people in a corn maze.  For no reason that I can tell.  Wasn't paying too close attention.  Any of his male victims should have been able to kick his ass 1 on 1, but they all ran away like pussies instead.  

This one scene, the male dude actually smacks the villain across the face with a fucking rifle, knocking him to the ground.  This is after the male knows this skinny guy just killed at least three of his friends.  Then, after he smacks him in the face, he allows the villain to recover, stand up, adjust himself, and knock him unconscious.  If that was me, I'd have crushed his skull into a pulp.  

Gets worse.  The male guy wakes up, realizes he's being dragged somewhere, realizes he's being placed in a guillotine, and even screams to his ex-girlfriend to run, but doesn't try to escape himself.  He just allows his head to be cut off.  Like a pussy bitch.  Fucking shitty ass television horror films.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 12, 2011)

Avatar- 7/10 Plot was pretty weak and done so many times. But it looked nice.
Inception- 10/10 Loved this movie so much.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I received my Let Me In and Never Let Me Go Blu Ray's in the mail.



Going to see Let Me In today. 


*Rear Window*

One word: Overrated. 

Yes, it has some clever lines here and there, but the overall plot is pretty boring. 21st best movie of all time? (according to imdb) Don't be ridiculous!


5.5/10


----------



## Gabe (Feb 12, 2011)

Machete 5/10
Demolition Man 7/10


----------



## Nightfall (Feb 12, 2011)

The lives of others(2006) 

Loved it, even if the events in the movie weren't based on any real life story.


----------



## Black☆Star (Feb 12, 2011)

Law Abiding Citizen - very good movie screwed up by a very shitty ending - 7/10


----------



## Nakor (Feb 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bow to Zod.



Zod and Ursa were the best part of the movie. The rest of the movie just seemed like a downgrade from the first one.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Going to see Let Me In today.
> 
> 
> *Rear Window*
> ...



Rear Window is a masterpiece for it's superb use of color and cinematography, especially for its time.  I don't believe it belongs in the top 25 films of ALL TIME but it's not overrated.  Plus the symbolism and subtlety are top notch.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Bow to Zod.


I think you mean KNEEL BEFORE ZOD!


----------



## The Boss (Feb 12, 2011)

*Gabriel *- I could watch the first 5 min on replay for an infinity.  But then I remember Andy goes shirtless in Spartacus... so... other than that... eh, 4/10. I only watched the movie because of Andy Whitfield.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2011)

I Spit On Your Grave (2010 remake)

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

I recently watched Superman 2, the dialogue is an absolute shocker now that I'm not a kid. And yes its seriously flawed.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I recently watched Superman 2, the dialogue is an absolute shocker now that I'm not a kid. And yes its seriously flawed.


Yeah but it's a fun flawed.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 12, 2011)

_The King's Speech_ - 8/10


Good movie. I just needed something light as this.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2011)

Grown Ups - 8/10



> Overall I thought it was enjoyable, for sure not split a gut, but definitely have a smile on your face while watching it.


----------



## Arsehole (Feb 12, 2011)

Justin Bieber: Never Say Never    -9999/10


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2011)

Arsehole said:


> Justin Bieber: Never Say Never    -9999/10


You forget to say "*IN 3D!!*"


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 12, 2011)

> Rear Window
> 
> One word: Overrated.
> 
> ...



And you question my tastes..........



> I Spit On Your Grave (2010 remake)
> 
> 8/10



Ew


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 12, 2011)

Sanctum: 8/10


----------



## Yasha (Feb 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Rear Window is a masterpiece for it's superb use of color and cinematography, especially for its time.  I don't believe it belongs in the top 25 films of ALL TIME but it's not overrated.  Plus the symbolism and subtlety are top notch.



Key phrase: for its time. 

But time has changed. Rear Window ranks nowhere close to top 500 imo if you don't take time into account.




MartialHorror said:


> And you question my tastes..........



I didn't question your taste. I just think your taste is... different.


----------



## Ae (Feb 12, 2011)

*Easy A*: 4/5

I laughed numerous times, lots of familiar faces(which is good), Emma Stone is always nice to look at, generic cliche ending.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 12, 2011)

Batman & Robin 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Batman & Robin 8/10.


Quoted because not sure if serious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRH-Ywpz1_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Quoted because not sure if serious.


NeoKurama probably liked it in a "so bad it's good" way. I personally want to watch it at some point for that very reason.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Going to see Let Me In today.


I will be curious to know what you think.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 12, 2011)

Get Shorty - 9/10

Very good. It reminded me of a Tarantino film, like Jackie Brown. Then I found out the author of Get Shorty is the same as Jackie Brown; that explains it.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 12, 2011)

> Batman & Robin 8/10.



I wonder what you'd rate films that aren't a shit stain?


----------



## Koi (Feb 13, 2011)

Because I don't see much of a need to bump the old Inception thread, I'll ask here:

When Cobb tells Ariadne she has 'two minutes to create a maze that takes one minute to solve,' shouldn't it be the other way around.. ?


----------



## Nakor (Feb 13, 2011)

Prince of Persia - 7/10
Never played the games, but I thought it was an enjoyable movie. Gemma Arterton is sexy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2011)

*Sons of Anarchy, Season 1:* God, this show is so damn amazing! I've never really had a fascination with motorcycles or biker gangs or anything in the past. Not sure what even made me check out this show, but damn it I'm glad I did! Halfway through Season 2 now. So good! I can't wait for Season 3 to come to Blu-ray.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Key phrase: for its time.
> 
> But time has changed. Rear Window ranks nowhere close to top 500 imo if you don't take time into account.



Fair enough, I generally do that a lot with movies, for better or worse.  I still think the movie looks great :x


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't doubt that Rear Window must have contained a lot of popular themes or elements of its time, like an adventurous man eager to explore the world, romance, murder, amateur sleuth, etc. What I mean by "time has changed" is that for instance, with the limited transportation means they had in 1950s, the dream of travelling to another countries must have seemed farther away and hence far more fascinating to them than it does to us. And human relationships have become more complicated than ever with the advent of social networks, better contraception methods, gay marriage and whatnot, the "you're too perfect for me" can't help but sounds a bit cheesy now. While murder is still a common theme in movies, sadly spouse murder almost happens on a daily basis in real life now it's no longer considered as shocking as it was in 1950s. That's why we have serial murder, cannibalism, and other extreme forms of violence in the movies now, because we have become desensitized to anything less gruesome than that.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2011)

Winter's bone 6'5/10

Nice indie movie, I specially liked the acting (deserved Oscar noms even if they are total unknowns for the mainstream audience) and the depiction of that part of the rural USA. Maybe the pace was a bit slow but what bothered me really was the extreme subtlety of the happenings, not that it's bad per se, but it was too subtle for its own good IMO. Anyways, it wasnt that much of a problem and its compensated by the positive points.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> deserved Oscar noms even if they are total unknowns for the mainstream audience


The Oscars (and all other award shows for that matter) are overrated and no real indication of how good movies from one year are. It always comes down to someone's bad taste in the end ruining at least one award.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> The Oscars (and all other award shows for that matter) are overrated and no real indication of how good movies from one year are. It always comes down to *someone's bad taste *in the end ruining at least one award.



You mean the more of 3.000 actors who vote for each acting category??


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> You mean the more of 3.000 actors who vote for each acting category??


Well with all awards it is down to individuals to select the winner be it the Academy or the public. You are never going to agree 100% with every award, someone/something will win an award that you personally think they/it didn't deserve and so in your eyes the people who chose who/what the award went to have horrible taste.

The problem I have with award shows is that people are getting awards because a group of people liked them.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well with all awards it is down to individuals to select the winner be it the Academy or the public. You are never going to agree 100% with every award, someone/something will win an award that you personally think they/it didn't deserve and so in your eyes the people who chose who/what the award went to have horrible taste.
> 
> The problem I have with award shows is that people are getting awards because a group of people liked them.



Well, thats the problem but also main reason of the awards.

Of course it's impossible to agree 100% but if you take the time to take a look at the Oscars, they almost always pick a very good selection of the best american movies each year.
 You can disagree here and there but as a whole I find it quite good. It also makes the industry running (with Film festivals, which by the way have less than 10 people choosing the winners)

Just this year, look at the 10 picks for best picture: Toy Story 3, Inception, True grit, King's speech, Social network... Aren't those films some of the best american movies of 2010?? Cause if it arent I will gladly hear your recommendations.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> look at the 10 picks for best picture: Toy Story 3, Inception, True grit, King's speech, Social network... Aren't those films some of the best american movies of 2010?? Cause if it arent I will gladly hear your recommendations.


Well both Toy Story 3 and Inception are in my top 10 movies of last year (Toy Story 3 being number 1 and Inception being number 9) and even though they're both great films and should win I really doubt either of them will.

Anyway it isn't really best picture I'm bothered by so much as the small amount of movies nominated for best Animated Feature. 6 movies in my top 10 are animated features and while two of them are anime movies of shows I'm already a fan of one of the better animated movies of the year, Tangled, wasn't nominated. Previous years they've nominated just about all the big animated movies of the year even if only two of them were any good but this year I feel like they ignored this section to give more nominations to their other categories.

I always wind up letting the Oscars annoy me but after realising I have the same problem with all award shows I just chose to give up on all of them.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Well both Toy Story 3 and Inception are in my top 10 movies of last year (Toy Story 3 being number 1 and Inception being number 9) and even though they're both great films and should win I really doubt either of them will.
> 
> Anyway it isn't really best picture I'm bothered by so much as the small amount of movies nominated for best Animated Feature. 6 movies in my top 10 are animated features and while two of them are anime movies of shows I'm already a fan of one of the better animated movies of the year, Tangled, wasn't nominated. Previous years they've nominated just about all the big animated movies of the year even if only two of them were any good but this year I feel like they ignored this section to give more nominations to their other categories.
> 
> I always wind up letting the Oscars annoy me but after realising I have the same problem with all award shows I just chose to give up on all of them.



Animated picture is a tricky category. There are some rules that determine if the category has 3 or 5 nominations or even nominations at all.

Less than 8 pre-candidates=no category that year

8-15 pre-candidates=3 nominations (which happened this year)

16+=5 nominations (only occurred 2 times in 10 years)

Toy Story 3 and How to train your dragon are great pictures so those choices are good.

I haven't see L'ilussioniste but I have seen Les triplettes de Belleville from that same director (who received another nom btw) and it was a great film too so I tend to believe the 3 choices of this year are good.

I also liked Tangled, Despicable me and Megamind. I think those are deserving of the nom too but Mary and Max, which was the best movie from 2009 IMO, not only animated but in general didn't got its nomination in a 5 noms year.

And I personally think last year was also a good one (except for Mary and Max sacrilegy) Up, The princess and the frog, Coraline, The secret of Kells and Fantastic Mr Fox were all pretty good movies. And still they left out Cloudy with a chance of meatballs, Monsters vs aliens and Gake no ue no Ponyo.

At the end the amount of noms for each year its what really drives that category, although last year it was really worthy 10 noms lol


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 13, 2011)

The last king of Scotland: Second time I watch this movie now and I think it's realy good. very hard at some times tough. Whitaker is amazing as Idi Amin. *8/10*


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

*Let Me In*

It's almost exactly the same as the original (down to tiny details like the Rubik's cube), which then begs the question "what's the point of the remake" or "do we really need a remake like this?".

Abby (played by Chloe Moretz) is a bit sweeter or warmer than the Swedish version, which may not be suitable for the role. Abby's "father" had been somewhat butchered. (Whoever came up with the line "Fuck you, bitch!", thank you for not understanding the character at all.) All the young actors did okay. If you've already seen the original one, this will probably give you a deja vu feeling from start to finish.

7.5/10


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Animated picture is a tricky category. There are some rules that determine if the category has 3 or 5 nominations or even nominations at all.
> 
> Less than 8 pre-candidates=no category that year
> 
> ...


I agree with you on all but one point. I hated the Fantastic Mr Fox movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2011)

Let Me In is better than Let The Right One In.  In all respects.  Unfortunately for Reeves and crew... Let The Right One In came first.

Abby devouring that guy in the sewer.  Abby jumping on that attractive lady from the tree.  The same attractive lady eating her arm and than burning to death when the nurse opened the blinds.  There really are several terrific scenes in the film.

The fact that the movies are so similar makes me believe that both films are incredibly loyal to the source material.

Loved the music.

I actually think Let Me In would be nominated in the best picture category if it weren't a remake.

So why was it made?  Basically so that the American audience would have an opportunity to see it.  Very few Americans saw the first film since it's subtitled.

It's on my ten best list for a reason.  Check it out naysayers.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> It's on my ten best list for a reason.  Check it out naysayers.


Out of curiosity what are your top ten movies of last year?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> I agree with you on all but one point. I hated the Fantastic Mr Fox movie.


Coraline was a brilliant film though.

I thought about buying a 3D TV just I could enjoy watching Coraline in 3D.  Gorgeous movie.  Way underrated.



Gaiash said:


> Out of curiosity what are your top ten movies of last year?


In no particular order:

Black Swan
True Grit
The Social Network
Never Let Me Go
Let Me In
Toy Story 3
Somewhere
Inception
Shutter Island
Easy A


----------



## Yasha (Feb 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Let Me In is better than Let The Right One In.  In all respects.  Unfortunately for Reeves and crew... Let The Right One In came first.
> 
> Abby devouring that guy in the sewer.  Abby jumping on that attractive lady from the tree.  The same attractive lady eating her arm and than burning to death when the nurse opened the blinds.  There really are several terrific scenes in the film.
> 
> ...




It has better visual effects, which is expected. Storywise, they're way too similar to tell which one is superior. I gave it more or less the same rating as Let the Right One in. 

Either way, it won't make it to my top 10 list, because we have so many great movies last year. 

My top 10: Toy Story 3, Black Swan, Inception, The Social Network, Temple Grandin, How to Train Your Dragon, I Saw the Devil, Confessions, Never Let Me Go and The King's Speech. 

Shutter Island is #11.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2011)

I haven't seen three of the films on your list.

Temple Grandin is one I will probably dislike.  I'm not much of a Claire Danes fan.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw Easy A. Liked it. B+


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

I saw "Somewhere" the other day. It was good, but not great.

Anyway, my top ten from 010 looks something like this.

1) Toy Story 3
2) The Fighter
3) The Social Network
4) Black Swan
5) True Grit

6) Inception
7) How To Train Your Dragon
8) 127 Hours
9) Shutter Island
10) The Town


I'm gonna see a movie marathon at some theater which will show all the Oscar nominees (best picture). So I'll finally get the chance to see "Winters Bone" and more importantly "The King's Speech".


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2011)

127 Hours is probably another one I should try to see.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Coraline was a brilliant film though.
> 
> I thought about buying a 3D TV just I could enjoy watching Coraline in 3D.  Gorgeous movie.  Way underrated.


Oh I loved Coraline. I wanted to see it in the cinema but I didn't check to see when it started/finished showing in my nearest cinemas so I got the DVD. We did watch it with the low quality DVD 3D which didn't take away from the film which still looked great (the glasses weren't comfortable though). It was the first film I saw in 3D (not counting theme parks, my first in general was It's Tough To Be a Bug).

Of course I can't do the thing that I hate and neglect mentioning the story by getting caught up with 3D and visuals talk, the story and characters were the real highlight both in writing and visuals. I agree that it is underrated.



Rukia said:


> In no particular order:
> 
> Black Swan
> True Grit
> ...


Even though many of those aren't really my thing the ones I'm familiar with all look impressive in a way I sadly wouldn't be able to appreciate.

I almost didn't watch Inception for that very reason but due to the fact I loved the Satoshi Kon film Paprika and hearing about their similarities I did get around to watching it when my dad got the DVD for his birthday and really liked it but not nearly as much as most people did.

With that in mind please excuse the fact it's fairly low in my list. I saw a lot of movies I really loved last year.

10. Pokémon Diamond and Pearl - Ruler of Illusions: Zoroark
9. Inception
8. Alice in Wonderland
7. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 1
6. Batman: Under the Red Hood
5. How to Train Your Dragon
4. Tangled
3. The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya
2. Scott Pilgrim Vs The World
1. Toy Story 3


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 13, 2011)

American Psycho - 9/10
" *I like to dissect girls. Did you know I'm utterly insane*? "

Really, really enjoyed this film! 
Bale's acting was immense and the story of Bateman gripped me from start to finish. 
I expected more screentime from Dafoe's character, but having not read the book that the film is based on.. I cant really moan about that.
In all, it's a top film and I'll have to watch it again in the near future.

Right film buffs!
Are there any film's similar to AP that any of you would personally reccommend?

Cheers! 
Will post here more often


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Oh I loved Coraline. I wanted to see it in the cinema but I didn't check to see when it started/finished showing in my nearest cinemas so I got the DVD. We did watch it with the low quality DVD 3D which didn't take away from the film which still looked great (the glasses weren't comfortable though). It was the first film I saw in 3D (not counting theme parks, my first in general was It's Tough To Be a Bug).
> 
> Of course I can't do the thing that I hate and neglect mentioning the story by getting caught up with 3D and visuals talk, the story and characters were the real highlight both in writing and visuals. I agree that it is underrated.
> 
> ...



I'm curious, are you a female?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 13, 2011)

Fighter: B-

A danish drama/kung fu film that's actually.......pretty moving.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 13, 2011)

*Gnomeo and Juliet* 6.5/10 

I took my nieces to see it yesterday.  It was okay, sappy and happy ending, but it had some nice humor in it every now and then.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I'm curious, are you a female?


Nope. I'm a 22 year old autistic male. Don't worry I'm not offended. I actually am amused about the fact that most films I like aren't what most people my age and gender usually like quite often. I don't know if it's my autism or not but either way I quite like the fact I look at things differently than most 22 year old men.

I am a little curious what about my list was particuarly feminine. I had a feeling people might be suprised that I liked Alice in Wonderland more than Inception but I have to say it never crossed my mind that it made me look female.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 13, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Nope. I'm a 22 year old autistic male. Don't worry I'm not offended. I actually am amused about the fact that most films I like aren't what most people my age and gender usually like quite often. I don't know if it's my autism or not but either way I quite like the fact I look at things differently than most 22 year old men.
> 
> I am a little curious what about my list was particularly feminine. I had a feeling people might be suprised that I liked Alice in Wonderland more than Inception but I have to say it never crossed my mind that it made me look female.



It's more so the cumulative of movies. Pokemon is really the main reason why I asked though. You like the movies and the show from that franchise, which both I find to be horrendous but I could see females liking it because they are cute. I suppose the Hinata sig furthered my suspicion.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> It's more so the cumulative of movies. Pokemon is really the main reason why I asked though. You like the movies and the show from that franchise, which both I find to be horrendous but I could see females liking it because they are cute. I suppose the Hinata sig furthered my suspicion.


I never really saw my liking Pokemon as something that would be seen as feminine. The latest movie isn't one of their best but out of the Diamond and Pearl movies it was probably my favourite, I only saw it in Japanese because I really can't stand the current dub cast.

As for the Hinata signature. Yeah I can see why that might make people think I'm a girl.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 13, 2011)

Casino Royale:  9.5/10.

"That last hand nearly killed me."  Oh James.  

I really do think this is the best Bond movie I have ever seen.  I remember that I was initially hesitant to watch it because I liked Pierce Brosnan with the role.  But Daniel Craig definitely did a great job and he brought a different sort of Bond to the screen.

Eva Green was incredibly beautiful and I thought she brought a terrific character to the screen.  Hell, she wasn't even alive and she was basically the main female in Quantum of Solace.  James was still dealing with her story.  (Wish Nolan were using her in Batman 3).


----------



## Nakor (Feb 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Casino Royale:  9.5/10.
> 
> I really do think this is the best Bond movie I have ever seen.



I think it's the best Bond movie since Sean Connery played the role. I liked how it was more of a spy thriller instead of the shoot-em-up Pierce Brosnan Bond movies. 

Kiki's Delivery Service - 9/10
I think I've seen every Miyazaki movie now. All of his movies need to come out on Blu-ray so I can buy them.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 14, 2011)

*Excalibur*   ZzZ/10 

Rotten Tomatoes 81 critics/74 audience

I'd heard of this movie several years ago.  BBC America was running it, so I figured what the hell.  Honestly, I fell asleep so fast I can't believe it.  I had really strange dreams (yes - I certainly do blame the movie), and awoke lamenting over the brief period of time I wasted...both awake and asleep in front of this movie.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen three of the films on your list.
> 
> Temple Grandin is one I will probably dislike.  I'm not much of a Claire Danes fan.



Out of the 3, I'd recommend you to see I Saw the Devil.




Rukia said:


> 127 Hours is probably another one I should try to see.



127 Hours is short and decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 14, 2011)

The Fighter - 7.5/10

Good movie, very real-feeling, and it made you kind of uncomfortable at times (which is what it aimed to do, I assume). I ddn't get swept up in any emotions like I usually do in a Rocky film though. Just sayin'.

Skyline - 6/10

I don't see why everyone hated on this movie so much. It was fun, entertaining, and interesting. The only negative comments I have are that it was too short and the ending was kind of strange. I liked the ending to a degree, but it makes no sense.

127 Hours - 6/10

Decent.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 14, 2011)

The Godfather - 4/5

It was really good, but I feel like it dragged a bit at times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2011)

The Robot Vs the Aztec Mummy: F

Ew.......Half of the movie is comprised of stock footage from other movies, and I hated it DESPITE NOT SEEING THOSE OTHER MOVIES. Yikes........


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 14, 2011)

Saw VI 2/10

Seriousy, this series has been constantly degrading after each new installment but they're reaching epic levels of shame with this one. Not its only the acting, directing and every aspect you want to talk about absolutely garbage and re-re-re-re-re-recycled from the very first entry but they also laugh at you finishing it with a "you will have to go see a 7th one we will make if you wanna know how this ends, bitch" lame shit. Also they have the bad habit since the 4th to rely excessively on the spectator memory of the past pictures to comprehend the whole stuff. Im giving the couple of points cause it made me feel disgusted minimally in some gory secuences so kudos for actually making me feel a different kind of nausea watching this crap.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 14, 2011)

Fight Club - 10/10
there are exactly zero things wrong with this movie

Apocalypse Now - 9/10
fantastic film but there are a few scenes that drag on a bit.

How to Train Your Dragon - 8.5/10
I was actually quite surprised at how good this movie was to be honest. After the last 2 Shrek movies I'd started to lose faith in DreamWorks animation but this movie turned out to be incredibly entertaining.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 14, 2011)

The Saw franchise degraded from genuinely good horror thrillers to 'you'll only like them if you're a die hard fan of the franchise.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 14, 2011)

*April Story*

Directed by Shunji Iwai (probably most known for Love Letter and Swallowtail), it's a simple and beautiful love story about a girl from Hokkaido who has a crush on a senpai who went to the famous Musashino University in Tokyo, which becomes a motivation for her to get enrolled into the same university. 

The girl was played by the beautiful, 20-year-old Matsu Takako. 

7.7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

Finally, my top 10 most read reviews list is complete.

X-men Reload


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2011)

I tried to sit through Saw, it was so damn boring and just galactically stupid.  I don't understand the appeal whatsoever.  If the first was idiotic, I can't imagine what the others are like.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 15, 2011)

*I Love Hong Kong*

Whoa, I can't even remember how long I haven't been to a cinema to see a Hong Kong movie. At least 5 years, maybe 6. I wouldn't have gone to see this one either, if not because I saw my friend comment about it on facebook last night and today happens to be a public holiday. And what a PLEASANT surprise it was! I came out from the cinema with a big smile on my face and a pair of teary eyes. It reminded me of the reason I used to love Hong Kong movies so much - because they were creative, uplifting and full of human touch.

Particularly recommended to Cantonese-speaking folks who are giving up on Hong Kong movies, like me. Don't give up. Without our support, quality Hong Kong movies like this will be gone forever.

9/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## Sine (Feb 15, 2011)

Into The Wild  -  3.5/4
127 Hours  -  3/4


----------



## Koi (Feb 15, 2011)

*Julie and Julia *- B.  I really wish this movie had focused on the Julia Child parts more than Julie's.  I didn't really care about Julie, honestly, and I can understand Julia's complaint about her blog (that it seemed trivial, the focus wasn't on the food, etc).  I like Amy Adams but Meryl Streep and Stanley Tucci were really the best parts of the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't get the point of 3D Battle Royale at all. Cheap blood flying everywhere is not worth the admission price.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


>



Boy - they're really not letting go of the whole 3-D thingy are they.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 15, 2011)

*The Fall - *_9/10_

*Big Fish - *_10/10_ Definitely in my top 5 from now on.. such epic movie.


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 15, 2011)

I watched *Brick* earlier and I am a bit upset that I didn't watch it sooner. To put it simply, I fucking loved this film. I've always been a fan of noir and neo-noir-style films, but the way Brick transports that into a high school-type setting is surprisingly well done. Joseph Gordon-Levitt's performance is outstanding, the score is oddly perfect for the film and the pacing and feel of the movie seem just right. Really a great movie in my opinion.

I feel I might be overrating it a bit, but I just can't give it anything lower than a *9/10*, I just really, really loved it.


----------



## Vanthebaron (Feb 15, 2011)

watchmen (theatrical cut)


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

Actually, I think the idea of a 3D Battle Royale could be awesome.

It will probably suck, but it COULD be awesome.

Now just get the cast of High School Musical to do it....


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, I think the idea of a 3D Battle Royale could be awesome.
> 
> It will probably suck, but it COULD be awesome.
> 
> Now just get the cast of High School Musical to do it....


Are people still bitter towards High School Musical?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

Nope, but you might as well cast them in Battle Royale.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't even see how the idea of Battle Royale in 3D could be awesome...


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

Two reasons

1) Blood and gore flying at the screen.......I always like 3d horror films as long as they're shot in 3D.

2) It can create the feeling of us being in the BR. Think of how Avatar immersed us into the experience. 

Of course, it would have to take soooooo much effort for it to work, which probably wont happen.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Think of how Avatar immersed us into the experience.


You mean how it failed? Nothing quite like floating text on what is supposed to be a video camera.


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Two reasons
> 
> 1) Blood and gore flying at the screen.......*I always like 3d horror films as long as they're shot in 3D.*
> 
> ...



Yes...it would be very bad if a 3D film wasn't shot in 3D.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2011)

This Battle Royale is a conversion, Martial.  Remember how that turned out for Clash of the Titans?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2011)

> You mean how it failed? Nothing quite like floating text on what is supposed to be a video camera.



lol, well I disagree. 


> This Battle Royale is a conversion, Martial. Remember how that turned out for Clash of the Titans?



lol, well, now Im embarrassed. I didnt read the ariticle because I presumed it was the alleged remake that I keep hearing about.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2011)

Fuck you, Yasha.

I'm watching it again.  Let Me In is a fucking masterpiece.  How dare you disrespect it.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, well I disagree.


3D text Martial. 3D text.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2011)

I saw the greatest movie of all time

Dragon Ball: The Magic Begins - 10000000000000000000 / 10

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8NtVoutAaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Feb 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


>



Why Battle Royale? Why not Kill Bill?




shiner said:


> Into The Wild  -  3.5/4
> 127 Hours  -  3/4



I like both movies, but not as much as I like Wendy and Lucy (also about a teenager who left home, but not into the wild).




Rukia said:


> Fuck you, Yasha.
> 
> I'm watching it again.  Let Me In is a fucking masterpiece.  How dare you disrespect it.



But Chloe Moretz didn't show her penis scar. 

Have you seen Let the Right One In?


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 16, 2011)

Predators: Better than I expected. Was pretty entertaining. Except Adrien Brody's lines, they were a bit too stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 16, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Why Battle Royale? Why not Kill Bill?
> 
> But Chloe Moretz didn't show her penis scar.
> 
> Have you seen Let the Right One In?


Why not Kill Bill?  I think Tarantino views all of this 3D nonsense as a cheap gimmick.  I also don't think he would allow one of his films to be converted.

I think they changed the story.  I think Abby is actually female.  The comments about not being a girl in my opinion are based off the fact that she is a vampire.  It's pretty vague though.  So I don't know for sure.

Chloe Moretz is a talent though, isn't she?  I'm looking forward to seeing that new Scorsese movie she is making.  Hugo Cabaret.  Good cast, good director, interesting premise.

Of course I have seen Let The Right One In.  Did you not read my post earlier about how I consider Let Me In to be superior in all respects.  Let Me In just wasn't first.

I'm not sure whether or not I ever rated the movie.

Let Me In:  8.5/10.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 16, 2011)

*West is West 6.75/10* Ehh quite a few laughs but not as good as the first one.
*
Drag Me To Hell 9/10* I don't usually watch horror films but this was brilliant!


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 16, 2011)

Saw 3D 4'5/10

Ok, so while this is still a bad film at least its better due to entertainment and ending than the last 3 ones. It has a lot of problems, horrible acting, poor direction, worthless 3D and stupidity flowing like a river. i liked tough that they for once in a fucking while didnt rely that much on the specifics of previous films, just the necessary and understandable. i hope this ends already and they move to another kind of shit. Watching the very same movie 7 times its a torture worse than the games depicted in the franchise.


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 16, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> Saw 3D 4'5/10
> 
> Ok, so while this is still a bad film at least its better due to entertainment and ending than the last 3 ones. It has a lot of problems, horrible acting, poor direction, worthless 3D and stupidity flowing like a river. i liked tough that they for once in a fucking while didnt rely that much on the specifics of previous films, just the necessary and understandable. i hope this ends already and they move to another kind of shit. Watching the very same movie 7 times its a torture worse than the games depicted in the franchise.


I feel like I need to post this
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWiCZWmdCmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Feb 17, 2011)

The American - 8/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wish George Clooney would have got away at the end with the girl. With how the movie was shot, it wouldn't have made it cliche. It felt like he was going to die at the end throughout almost all of the movie for me, so him living would have surprised me. I was not surprised that the assassin chick died the way she did. They made it too obvious that he was going to do something to the gun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 17, 2011)

Shinobi: Heart Under Blade: D+

Its based off the Basilisk(sp?) anime. It has its moments but I found the film to be kind of 'bleh'. Will review it.

Compulsion: B

This movie at times reaches brilliance, especially in how they portray the killers(their acting is spectacular), but the main gal felt really wooden(especially in comparison). Orson Welles seemed kind of tired and bored as the lawyer. You'd expect him to be more passionate. This made his final speach really boring, as he just spoke too slowly.

But still, it's a pretty good movie.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Shinobi: Heart Under Blade: D+
> 
> Its based off the Basilisk(sp?) anime. It has its moments but I found the film to be kind of 'bleh'. Will review it.



Watch the anime. Its fuckingtastic.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 17, 2011)

Iron Man 

4/5

A


----------



## b0rt (Feb 17, 2011)

The Longest Yard ~ 8/10

It was really funny pretty much.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

Disney's Atlantis: The Lost Empire - 4/5

A


----------



## Sparrow (Feb 18, 2011)

*The Fall*, which I give a *4/10*. The story was boring, but damn if this movie wasn't beautiful to look it. Some really amazing cinematography.

*Next up: The Tom Hardy showcase known as _Bronson_.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 18, 2011)

_True Grit_ - 8/10

Great movie. Brolin's part was too short though.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 18, 2011)

I Am Number Four, appropriately gets a 4 out of 5.

A


----------



## Orxon (Feb 18, 2011)

Black Swan

9/10.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 18, 2011)

Blood diamon: Loved it. Very overwhelming at times to times, especially the ending. *9/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 18, 2011)

Unknown: C

Eh, it's an alright movie, but it's nowhere near as good as it thinks it is. The narrative is REALLLLY choppy at times(the film is sometimes exciting, sometimes boring) and I saw the twist coming(more or less). 

"Taken" wasn't a great movie either, but I found that one to be a more entertaining action-thriller, like a Steven Seagal movie except classier(due to Liam Neeson). "Unknown" feels like a poser-Hitchcock film. Decent, but forgettable.

I'd reccomend it as a rental. I'm also not going to review it.


----------



## Paptala (Feb 18, 2011)

*Alpha Dog :* 7.5/10

Sad, but interesting, and based on a true story.


----------



## dilbot (Feb 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Unknown: C
> 
> Eh, it's an alright movie, but it's nowhere near as good as it thinks it is. The narrative is REALLLLY choppy at times(the film is sometimes exciting, sometimes boring) and I saw the twist coming(more or less).



Pretty much the same thoughts. I felt it was pretty gripping throughout most of the story still. Towards the end it started getting a little "much" and it came off pretty tacked on at the end. I never liked those kinds of twists either. Overall it was an average movie.

7/10


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 18, 2011)

*The Kings Speech* /10 

Rotten Tomatoes 95% 

Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush were really very good.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Feb 18, 2011)

Repo Men 7.5/10

What the hell can I say about this movie? It was different and kinda insane but it was kinda cool. I was not that intrigued with the plot and the "ending" kinda caught me off guard and I probably should have known better lol.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 18, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> *The Kings Speech* /10
> 
> Rotten Tomatoes 95%
> 
> Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush were really very good.


Helena Bonham Carter?


----------



## Time Expired (Feb 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Helena Bonham Carter?



Mhm - she actually did quite a good job too.  I liked her role, and she brought some humor in as did Geoffery Rush.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 19, 2011)

*No Strings Attached:*  You know, I didn't expect a lot from this movie at all. Ashton Kutcher  is alright, I love Natalie Portman, and the 2 of them together in a  romantic comedy didn't appeal to me all that much. It's what Amber  wanted to see on Valentine's Day, though, so I went along to make my  baby happy. I gotta be honest, I liked the movie a lot! It was so damn  funny all the way through. Very, very satisfying. 7/10.

*Sons of Anarchy Season 3:* The whole storyline of Jax  trying to get back his son was a good idea, but I wasn't too happy about  the kid being taken to Ireland. I have never really been interested in  SAMCRO's relationship with the Irish. I know it's important to the show,  but the story behind it didn't interest me all that much. The Irish  charter ended up being a bunch of rat bastards, just like almost all of  the members in the States. Overall, the storyline was lackluster, but  they brought it together in the end so damn well. I was more than  ecstatic at the results of the finale. Good shit. Because of the crappy  story, 9/10.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Treasure Planet - 4/5 - A

Too bad it bombed.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo

10/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Brother Bear - 3.5/4 

B+


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 19, 2011)

The Girl Who Played with Fire

9/10


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 19, 2011)

*Clash of the Titans (2010)* 5/10
It was enjoyable but mostly because of how stupid it was. One thing I couldn't ignore was the fact that no one in ancient greece would have a hair cut the way Perseus' was. But in general this was a good comedy but nothing special.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 19, 2011)

Saw III 7.5/10.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Legend of the Guardians: Owls of Ga'Hool - 3/5

I only saw the first 45 minutes or so. B


----------



## Rukia (Feb 19, 2011)

Unknown - 6/10.

Martial and Dilbot mentioned all of the problems with the film.

There were some good parts.

I like Liam Neeson as an action star.  I feel like I have seen him in that role a lot lately (A-Team, Batman Begins, Taken, and now this).

January Jones and Diane Kruger are hot.  I want to see more of them.  Kruger is German, but I didn't really buy her in this role.  She seemed miscast to me.

The action was acceptable.  I thought it was clever how Liam Neeson punched the mirror at the end to get a weapon.  That seemed like the sort of thing his Taken character would have done.

The movie gave us a decent little tour of Berlin.

Best character in the show was the old Eastern German Secret Police Operative.  He went out like a badass!


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2011)

Amores Perros 9/10

Gridiron Gangs 7/10


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 19, 2011)

Con Air 7/10 

I thought I enjoyed this movie far more then I should. The quick pace and decent action sequences made it a fun watch. Nicholas Cage's accent was pretty bad and he seemed lackluster at times but I still thought it was a good performance. John Cusack on the other hand was awesome, seemed snobbish at first but he grew more likable throughout.


The English Patient 10/10

I have no idea why I've put this movie off for so long. I've meant to watch it ever since I saw the Seinfeld episode 5 years ago but I never did. Everyone did a terrific job in their roles, the plot was brilliantly executed with the flashbacks timed to perfection. It was a bit slow but it built towards the climax wonderfully and the conclusion was satisfying.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 19, 2011)

Pulp Fiction 10/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 19, 2011)

Hellboy 4/5 - A


----------



## Bleach (Feb 20, 2011)

A Serbian Film - 7/10

Most fucked up film I have ever seen. Please research what it's about before you jump right in. Nothing can prepare you. Even though it's crazy, it's well done. Must give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

*Gantz (Live Action) 2011*

My rating for this movie is only 5 over 10. The costume and effects are really well done in this movie, the suit was really cool i want to have something like that shit nao. They removed tons of stuff from the manga, lack of Tomb Raider chick, Kurono's epic suitless fight  with the Tanaka alien, lack of Tomb Raider chick, sniper guy was killed without showing how epic he was just like in the manga, no Kei X Kei boob groping in bed, and lack of pr0nNishi could've done a better job kicking some ass and went all out before dying in a very lame way... 

Anyway, there's a second movie coming out and i just hope that it will redeem itself for its shortcomings from this 1st outing.


----------



## jux (Feb 20, 2011)

Frost/Nixon

Holy shit. 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 20, 2011)

Raging Inferno: C-

Average German disaster film that kind of rips off "The Towering Inferno"(maybe its a remake? I dunno). It moves quickly, but the effects are uneven and dubbing was awful. It's just a very conventional movie that moves by really quickly, making the whole venture harmless.....maybe even enjoyable.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 20, 2011)

*Solanin*

A really insightful film on teenage angst, adapted from a Japanese manga. Aoi Miyazaki, again, was the brightest star out there. She is incredibly talented as an actress, and heart-skippingly kawaii, in a natural way. Besides, the supporting cast is also very good. Kato, the comic relief, made me chuckle a bit. And Ai-chan was played by the beautiful Ayumi Ito, whom I last saw playing the young girl Ageha in Swallowtail (when she was only 15, now she is 30). 

Hollywood producers should learn from the Japanese on how to make a decent movie adaptation based on manga or comics. If they could make something at least half as good as Solanin, Nana or 20th Century Boys, I'd watch them.

8.5/10



*Blue Valentine*

I felt like I was watching a version of Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind that's directed by The Pursuit of Happyness' director. The movie switches between moments when the couple were sweetly in love and when their relationship had turned sour. Don't expect a happy ending because it'd seem forced to have one. It's one of those serious heavy drama with credible characters that's hard for anyone to enjoy. If you're one of those who watch movies for entertainment, this is probably not for you. Go look for something more light-hearted.

6.5/10



*Drag Me to Hell*

A couple of scenes were so gross it actually made me laughed out loud (one of them is when the old lady "bites" the girl in the car with her toothless mouth. ) Overall, it's one of the better B-movies.

6.7/10


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

Drag Me To Hell is hilarious.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

The reason why Drag me to Hell is so great is because it pretty much is a fun movie.  and hey that's ok


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

*Inception* 4.5/5

A+


----------



## Judecious (Feb 20, 2011)

curious case of benjamin button

8/10, not bad but I thought it was going to be really great


----------



## Grape (Feb 20, 2011)

Hard Candy - 7.5/10

Ellen Page was good, but her performance seemed desperate and strained at times. The last 3 minutes are brilliant though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Castrating him, then making him take a deal which involves killing himself and then throwing a 'Fuck you' his way again, as he hangs. Fuckin awesome. 10/10 Ending. Epicness.




Taxi Driver - 8.7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 20, 2011)

Black swan 7/10

Disturbing film at times. But I sorta expected it coming from Aronofsky. The style of this director clearly eats the whole movie, as it did with Requiem for a dream (in a great way) and The fountain (in a way similar to receive a kick in the crotch) but it appears that when he lets away that peculiar way of storytelling, like he did in The wrestler, the results are the best so far. Anyways the story is actually engaging and hypnotic, no doubt about it, Portman does a good job too in a difficult role and the chemistry between her and Mila Kunis is also nice. Too much hype to the sexual content when its not that much, not even a tit or a bit of pubic hair.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 20, 2011)

Despite the lack of any real nudity that sex scene is hot


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Despite the lack of any real nudity that sex scene is hot



Even my gf got turned on and she's the ultra shy type with the sexual stuff lol


----------



## Rukia (Feb 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Despite the lack of any real nudity that sex scene is hot


Best non nude sexual scene I can remember.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

*Hellboy II: The Golden Army* 4/5 - A


----------



## Gaiash (Feb 20, 2011)

*9* 5/10
This movie made no sense. It was decent but mostly because of the visuals and voice acting.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Dinner for Schmucks:* This was a pretty funny movie. Made me laugh a few times. Had a decent plot and a good message, but I expected a 10. Gonna give this a 6/10.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 20, 2011)

*Solomon Kane* 3.5/5 B+


----------



## Alistair (Feb 20, 2011)

> Drag Me to Hell
> 
> A couple of scenes were so gross it actually made me laughed out loud (one of them is when the old lady "bites" the girl in the car with her toothless mouth. ) Overall, it's one of the better B-movies.
> 
> 6.7/10



Dont forget the PwnGoat who knows how to smile infront of the camera.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 21, 2011)

Appleseed: Ex Machina - 7/10
Plot wasn't bad, and I like the Appleseed universe, but I can never truly like the CG in the Appleseed movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2011)

Best sex scene ever is Visitor Q. Corpse lovin action.....kidding, kidding.

The Challenge: C

The only thing thats remarkable about this movie is how rare it is, having never been re-released since its initial release(on VHS), despite having Scott Glen and Toshiro Mifune and being directed by the guy who did "French Connection". I even saw it going for $2,000 once on amazon. 

It's pretty much the cheap, B movie version of "Avatar" in terms of plot, except replace the aliens with samurai.....will review it.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Best sex scene ever is Visitor Q. Corpse lovin action.....kidding, kidding.







> The Challenge: C
> 
> The only thing thats remarkable about this movie is how rare it is, having never been re-released since its initial release(on VHS), despite having Scott Glen and Toshiro Mifune and being directed by the guy who did "French Connection". I even saw it going for $2,000 once on amazon.
> 
> It's pretty much the cheap, B movie version of "Avatar" in terms of plot, except replace the aliens with samurai.....will review it.



I checked this in the IMDB and the director is John Frankenheimer who actually did French Connection...

II 

French Connection was made by William Friedkin, director of The exorcist.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2011)

*Star Trek* 4/5 - A


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Feb 21, 2011)

The Fighter ...Christian Bale was Epic and the rest of the cast did a pretty good job.

A solid 8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2011)

Love and other Drugs - 6/10

I rate this slightly higher than it deserves on the basis of titties. Lots of titties.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 21, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs the world

8/10 easily. It was awesome imo


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 21, 2011)

The Girl Who Kicked the Hornets' Nest

8/10


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2011)

*Cyrus - 9.3/10 *

Really good movie w/ really strong performances. Surprised it didn't receive any major award nods.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 21, 2011)

*Finding Neverland* 5/5 - S

I don't think a movie has ever made me cry so hard.


----------



## Grape (Feb 21, 2011)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind* 9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 21, 2011)

_Memories_ - 7.5/10

Pretty cool short stories with some nice animations. Magnetic Rose was my overall favorite, Stink Bomb was hilarious and Cannon Fodder had an interesting drawing style (sorta reminded me of good old cartoons) and directing.

_The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_ - 7/10

Interesting premise, good acting and directing, but it was a bit long or I could say it was really dragging at certain parts. Really enjoyed the beginning and the ending.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2011)

Spanish Hoffkage said:


> I checked this in the IMDB and the director is John Frankenheimer who actually did French Connection...
> 
> II
> 
> French Connection was made by William Friedkin, director of The exorcist.



Dammit. My bad. Odd that I'd say that, as I never saw the sequel. To add to my confusion, wasnt Frankenheimer supposed to do the last Exorcist movie before dying? 

The only movie of his I know of (besides some of his later films, which kind of sucked) is the Manchurian Candidate.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Dammit. My bad. Odd that I'd say that, as I never saw the sequel. To add to my confusion, wasnt Frankenheimer supposed to do the last Exorcist movie before dying?
> 
> The only movie of his I know of (besides some of his later films, which kind of sucked) is the Manchurian Candidate.



Im not an expert on Frankenheimer either but I recommend you The train. I loved that movie, specially seing Burt Lancaster actually doing ALL action secuences himself, no stunts.

About the newer ones, I kinda like Ronin, its pretty entertaining.

Edit: Oh, I checked it again and I also saw Birdman of Alcatraz which was pretty worthy too, again with Lancaster.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 21, 2011)

lol, k

Enter the Dragon: A

This movie has some........serious script issues(it feels like it was being written as they were filming)........yet I love it. I love the atmosphere, the characters and even the dated fights.

It's easily one of my favorite martial arts films and easily Bruce Lee's best.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 22, 2011)

Seven samurai: Finally got to see it and I loved it. I understand why this movie is in all kinds of "100 movies you must see" books. I was afraid not liking it in the beginning since it was so long but I was wrong. Great movie. *9/10*


----------



## The Boss (Feb 22, 2011)

*Food Inc* - I raged when that one Mother said "We're eating fast food, but we didn't know it was unhealthy." ... and that's all I have to say about this movie.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 22, 2011)

Thomaatj said:


> Seven samurai: Finally got to see it and I loved it. I understand why this movie is in all kinds of "100 movies you must see" books. I was afraid not liking it in the beginning since it was so long but I was wrong. Great movie. *9/10*



It is too long. I enjoyed the recruitment part, but it gets boring down the end. They didn't have to show how the bandits got killed _one by one_.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *Food Inc* - I raged when that one Mother said "We're eating fast food, but we didn't know it was unhealthy." ... and that's all I have to say about this movie.



I know! How ridiculous can you be to think that. If the parents had trouble cooking because of working the older girl had to be like 15ish, she could cook for the family. 

This was a great documentary though. Really showed how big companies exploit small farmers, especially when they try to get in on the meat industry and the big companies keep digging them into a hole by paying them nothing for the animals and making them upgrade their buildings every couple years. 

I can see this film converting people into vegetarians, or at least get people to do organic or grass fed meat.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2011)

Yasha said:


> It is too long. I enjoyed the recruitment part, but it gets boring down the end. They didn't have to show how the bandits got killed _one by one_.



This is probably the most polarizing part of the film.  I for one loved it and was glad it played out that way.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 22, 2011)

*Shaun of the Dead:* I've been told many times by many people that I should watch this movie, so I figured it was about time. It was pretty good. Decent story, good mix of comedy and horror. Definitely worth renting. 8/10.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 22, 2011)

Seven Samurai has been on my netflix instant queue for like a year. I think I may finally watch it this weekend. 

Amanda Knox: Murder on Trial in Italy - 7/10
For a lifetime movie, it was actually pretty good. I've watched my fair share of typical lifetime movies for laughs, but this was done much better. As this whole affair is still playing out in court(her appeal is in progress),I feel they gave credence to both sides of the story. Casting was good as all the characters look similar to what they did in real life and the acting was decent overall. I'm really curious now to see how the appeal goes and what the independent investigation into the evidence reveals. 

After watching it and then the special on afterwards, I feel that Amanda Knox and her bf could be guilty and their story is very fishy, but the police and prosecution did such a poor job in collecting evidence and in their investigation that it casts huge doubts on her guilt. It also helps that someone already admitted to the killing. I'd rather a murderer go free than an innocent person be jailed. I always feel really bad when I read a story about a jailed man who was found innocent by DNA 30 years after being found guilty.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 23, 2011)

Surrogates: The trailer didn't attract me at all but i'm glad I still decided to see it. I liked the story, pretty original. Bruce willis was pretty cool in this film also. *8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 24, 2011)

The Birds: B+

It's pretty dated but it does have plenty of chilling moments. 

They should NOT remake it. The idea is only slightly more retarded than remaking Psycho.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 24, 2011)

*The House Bunny:* This isn't something I really had any interest in watching. I love Emma Stone, but I can't stand Anna Faris and I'm not a huge fan of Playboy. I watched it because my fiance loves it and she really wanted to watch it with me. I honestly enjoyed the time with her a lot more than I did the movie. It was boring and only made me chuckle maybe twice and it was stupid shit that made me laugh. Not worth watching again (or once for that matter) in my opinion. 2/10.


----------



## Mihawk sucks Cawk (Feb 24, 2011)

SuperMinato146 said:


> The Fighter ...Christian Bale was Epic and the rest of the cast did a pretty good job.
> 
> A solid 8/10



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fipQisc68dQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 24, 2011)

Harry brown: Michael Cain is great as usual. Good film, feels good when he kills those scum.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 24, 2011)

Surrogates 7/10
Good Will Hunting 8/10


----------



## Kuya (Feb 24, 2011)

*127 Hours* - James Franco did a great job of portraying the real life character in this true story. He showed a huge range of his acting skills with all the emotions that were displayed. The story was truly inspiring and I know for a fact I wouldn't be able to overcome the situation like he did. *10/10*

Did anybody watch "I am Number Four" yet?


----------



## Hunter (Feb 24, 2011)

*The Drunken Master (1978)* 7.5/10


> An undisciplined boy must learn Drunken Fist Kung Fu in order to stop an assassin.


I would've given this movie a 8.6 if it would have been a bit longer with more comedy an action. However, I still enjoyed it and there was still parts of it that I liked very much.

*The Count of Monte Cristo (2002)* 8/10



> A young man, falsely imprisoned by his jealous "friends," escapes his imprisonment and uses a hidden treasure to exact his revenge.



Though, it was nowhere near the level of the book and was altered, I still found enjoyable to watch. However, if you read the book many times, you might not enjoy this movie.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 24, 2011)

Serenity

9/10


----------



## xomgmex (Feb 24, 2011)

127 Hours

Directed by one of my favorites, Danny Boyle. I liked how he shot it (subtle shots with emphasis on the actor's hands... jesus!). I also liked how he portrayed the main character's love for climbing mountains/canyoneering. This story was told in a way that I never imagined (probably because I don't climb mountains). It was pretty amazing. 

Solid 7.5/10


----------



## Grape (Feb 24, 2011)

Snatch - 6.5/10


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 24, 2011)

So I decided to watch all the popular Jason Statham movies this week and I started with the Transporter triology since he's famous for that, and ohmy fucking god those movies were sick. Bought them on DVD after, seriously he does his own friggin stunts aswell. He's like a white version of Jet Li.

Next I'm gonna watch Crank 1 and 2


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 24, 2011)

Switch your brain off for Crank, because that film is retarded.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 24, 2011)

The Social Network

4/5


----------



## Paptala (Feb 24, 2011)

*Paranormal Activity 2 :* 7/10

Not bad, though I find the first one to be better.


----------



## Nakor (Feb 24, 2011)

Resident Evil: Afterlife - 6/10
I think I missed seeing the third one because I was slow to pick up on what was going on and who was who. Oh well, it's not like I watched it because of the plot.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2011)

Legion 6/10
Prince of Persia 7/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 25, 2011)

*Hot Fuzz:* Not too bad of a movie. Like Shaun of the Dead it started off a little slow and boring, but it came together in the end. 7/10.


----------



## Kalle85 (Feb 25, 2011)

*The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus*: Last movie with Heath Ledger. Didn't like it at all. Beginning was quite interesting, but after that it only got confusing and kinda boring. Lily Cole was hot though. 3/10


----------



## Kobe (Feb 25, 2011)

*Trois couleurs: Bleu* - _8/10_


----------



## Gabe (Feb 25, 2011)

Gattaca 8/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 25, 2011)

Step brothers: Had some funny moments. Will ferel was good but I didn't like the other actor.


----------



## Grape (Feb 25, 2011)

^ John C Reilly pwns. JCR is also a great at dramas.


 awesome farrel movie.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 25, 2011)

Didn't like him too much in this film, maybe he is better for dramas like you said.


----------



## Divi (Feb 25, 2011)

Sanctum.

5/10.

I only gave it the 5 because of the special effects.


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 25, 2011)

So as I'm continuing to watch Jason Statham movies, I watched Crank.  to keep his adrenaline going he had sex with his gf in chinatown infront of everyone. The movie was alright, some scenes were hilarious.

Tommrow, Crank 2


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2011)

*The Cable Guy* 3/5 - B

I honestly felt bad for Carrey's character. I wish he and the others received more development though. Too bad it bombed, cause a sequel would've been hilarious.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 25, 2011)

The stepfather. 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 25, 2011)

Drive Angry: B+

It was a really fun throwback to exploitation. It was what "Machete" and "Faster" tried to be but only marginally succeeded. 

(Machete was good exploitation when it wasn't trying to be self important and Faster just ended up being a passable action film with no personality whatsoever).

Review will probably be up tomorrow.


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 25, 2011)

True Grit
A 9/10 in my book.
The confrontation should have been more intense in my opinion.

Everything else was perfect.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 25, 2011)

*Bolt* 4/5 - A

*Zombieland* 4/5 - A


----------



## Gabe (Feb 26, 2011)

Pandorium 6/10 
The princess and the frog saw it with mu nieces not bad reminded me of the old disney movies 8/10


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 26, 2011)

Drive Angry 9/10

Very bloody Very goary Very violent and not overly CGI


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 26, 2011)

Ca$h: C-

It's a direct-to-DVD movie starring Sean Bean(who does great). It's one of those movies that thinks it's smart or deep, but has too many stupid moments to be the first and is too clumsily scripted to be the 2nd. Still, it did have some decent suspense.


----------



## Kalle85 (Feb 26, 2011)

*Cirque du Freak: The Vampire's Assistant:* Well, it wasn't that bad. Only hated the main character, he was a real douche. It's sad that we won't get another movie. 6/10


----------



## Tyrion (Feb 26, 2011)

I am Number 4

2/10

what a shit movie. 1hr 44 mins of my life wasted.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

*Batman Forever* 2/5 - C

Not nearly as bad as everyone would tell you, but still a pretty big step backwards from Tim Burton's Batman Returns.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 26, 2011)

The kids are all right 7/10

Pretty enjoyable movie with a truly inusual setting. I don't recall that type of family (2 lesbians with one son each from the same guy) even in independent european films. The casting was absolutely perfect with Annette Bening shining on her own. What an actress. Maybe its not the most thrilling experience you can have in a cinema but surely its a worthy little experience with a refreshing plot and a superb cast.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Signs 7/10 one of my favorite m night movies

Death at A Funeral (remake) 6/10


----------



## Scholzee (Feb 27, 2011)

The Social Network 10/10 loved it

As a fan of facebook it was great seeing how it all began.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Year One 7/10 kinda stupid but made laugh 

Mutant Chronicles 7/10


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

The Sixth Sense

4/5|A


----------



## Stunna (Feb 27, 2011)

Signs

3/5 | B


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Space Jam 7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 27, 2011)

Just go with it 4/10

Yet another romantic comedy with Jennifer Aniston. Same plot as always, same shameful moments as always, Sandler crisping your nerves as usually, 25% of funny moments but somehow watchable even if its for that blonde blobby tits. I dont know, I think I cant handle any more of these generic american romantic movies. This cow is way out of milk since the mid 90's but they keep milking it cause it seems those couple of drops found still are valuable enough.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 27, 2011)

Drunken Angel: A-

Excellent Kurosawa film, an interesting companion piece to "Ikiru". While Takashi Shimura has the more interesting role, Mifune impressed me more. Just watch this back-to-back with "Stray Dog". In that film, Mifune is 100% believable as the inexperienced cop, but here, he's all gangster while not going too far.

My only problem was the ending. The events that occur didn't bug me, but it just felt like it was missing something. Maybe it was the lack of resolution between the evil yakuza guy and his ex-girlfriend(whose staying with the doctor), but I dunno...


----------



## Parallax (Feb 27, 2011)

I love Kurosawa epics

but it's his smaller films like Drunken Angel where he captivates me.


----------



## Gabe (Feb 27, 2011)

Born on the 4th of July 10/10 one of my favorite movies. imo the last good movie tome cruise did.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 28, 2011)

The simpsons movie: Hilarious like all the episodes, wouldn't mind them making another movie. *8/10*

X-men origins: Hugh jackman was good and it was cool to see so many different mutants but the story lacked depth. *7/10*


----------



## The Boss (Feb 28, 2011)

Spirited Away - 9/10 Amazing illustration and animation.


----------



## Scizor (Feb 28, 2011)

Tron Legacy

IMax ftw
Enjoyable story, too

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2011)

Undercover Brother: B

I like the movie, but Chris Kattan is freaking annoying


----------



## Kno7 (Feb 28, 2011)

The Blind Side 8/10

Quite enjoyable. Not as moving as other sports dramas I've seen, but still pretty decent. Sandra Bullock delivers a solid performance.


----------



## SSJ4 Kyuubi (Feb 28, 2011)

Psycho.

5/5

For a film made in 1960 I thought this was immense, really really enjoyed the film. Norman Bates was a brilliant character, was very impressed with the ending aswell.
Don't want to go into too much detail for those who havent seen it, but I did hear they remade it..?
Anybody seen the remake?


----------



## Kobe (Feb 28, 2011)

_*La Meglio Gioventu *- 10/10_


6 hours of epic drama.


----------



## Thomaatj (Feb 28, 2011)

Kobe said:


> _*La Meglio Gioventu *- 10/10_
> 
> 
> 6 hours of epic drama.



I should watch this one. I saw the first part once and it was great but for some reason I didn't see the rest. When I will have time I will certainly see it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 28, 2011)

I'ma go out on a limb and say this:

King's Speech : didn'tdeservetowinbestpicture/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 28, 2011)

Secuestrados 7/10

One of the most brutal and disturbing films I have ever watched (its the story of 3 albanians who enter in a high class spanish family home to steal all the stuff but things dont go as smooth as they should). I even put it on the league of Salò o le 120 giornate di Sodoma as one truly unpleasant picture to watch. The film is one technical and acting prodigy too, shot in just 12 long take which are painfully realistic. Not suited for everyone.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 28, 2011)

> Anybody seen the remake?



Seen the Vince Vaughn one, absolute rubbish.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 28, 2011)

The remake is Psycho is amazingly mediocre. There is no point to it. It's not painfully bad or anything, just pointless.

Psycho 2 was actually a very good(and underrated) sequel. I havent seen Psycho 3 but I remember Psycho 4 being okay......


----------



## Gabe (Feb 28, 2011)

District 9 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Feb 28, 2011)

The Verdict - 8/10
I liked the ending, no forgiveness.


----------



## Robin (Feb 28, 2011)

Alien vs Ninja 7/10 hilarious Japanese spoof, pretty awesome ninja sword fight between the two guys towards the end. The Japanese are still the best when it comes to their native martial arts.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 1, 2011)

*Clerks X: First Cut:* I have never seen any of the Clerks movies before, so I figured I would start with this since it's the original, uncut version of the first movie. Not too bad, really. I can really relate with a lot of the shit that happens because I have worked at a dollar store before. I know it's not the same as a convenience store, but it's similar. Anyway, I'm gonna check out the second cut of the original version on Blu-ray as soon as Netflix sends it out, then Clerks II. As far as this one goes, 8/10. Quality shit even though it's shit quality.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 1, 2011)

Fanboys: C-

Whoa, talk about schizophrenic in tone and presentation. The transitions between the gags and the drama felt awkward at best. Some sequences go by too quickly and without any kind of flow, wondering how much ended up on the editing floor.Plenty of the gags were lame as well, because this is a weak road trip comedy.

However, the cast did good and I loved the cameos(William Shatner's was the best). There were plenty of amusing moments but the best scene at all is at the very end of the movie where they're about to see Star Wars Episode 1 and amidst all the excitement, the main character turns to his friend and asks: "What if it sucks?"

Everyone looks at him in confusion and it cuts away. So it's not a bad comedy, it's just not as good as it thinks it is.


----------



## Ash (Mar 1, 2011)

Kick-ass. 9/10

I thoroughly enjoy this movie. I think it's Nicolas Cage's best job in a movie period, which is sad considering he's in a supporting role.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 1, 2011)

Machete - 7/10, maybe even a little lower. There were some fun action scenes (like the intestines or the church ones). But the rest with the talking was mediocre at best. Movie could have afforded to be shortened into 30 minutes and be better for it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 2, 2011)

The Bounty Hunter - 6/10
Jennifer Aniston looked really hot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2011)

Peter Jackson and the Olympians: F

Wow.....that was bad. I was surprised to find out I usually have respect for the director.....will review it.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2011)

*Clerks:* There were a few parts they cut short, which I found necessary. Like the fight scene after Randall tells Veronica that Dante doesn't love her anymore. In the first cut, I felt the scene was too long and looked fake, but it was better once they edited it. Quality was a lot better and easier on the eyes. And the ending was a shit ton better when Dante didn't die. I gave Clerks X an 8, giving this a 9/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2011)

The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo: A-

Very good, but imperfect thriller. I felt it took too long to get the two main characters working together(the whole 'rapist guardian' subplot wasn't necessary, but I could see why they did it). It was also a bit too long (it ran out of steam maybe 25 minutes before the movie ended). 

However, it was very compelling. While the mystery itself was nothing new or great, that didnt stop it from being captivating and the acting was superb. 

Much like True Grit, I dont see the point of remaking it. The actors playing their characters was what made it more than anything. However, obviously the casting/director choice is pretty good (example, Daniel Craig looks like the main guy here in a way). But still.......The world doesn't need a remake already. 

I've decided not to review it. I cant think of anything else to say other than what I've said above.

Edit: Scratch that off about the cop(as he becomes important in the next film apparently). My issue there is that in focusing on Mikael, it took away from her character arc, making that subplot seem pointless when it's not.


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 3, 2011)

*Dread:* Had some good scenes, but was quite boring sometimes. 5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2011)

The Killing Jar - 4/10

Terrible acting, predictable plot, shitty pace. The only redeeming factor was Willow's lesbian girlfriend who has aged well since Buffy.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 3, 2011)

Rango

It started off pretty well but then I began to lose interest. Animation was stunning though!

6.75/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 3, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo: A-
> 
> Very good, but imperfect thriller. I felt it took too long to get the two main characters working together(*the whole 'rapist guardian' subplot wasn't necessary*, but I could see why they did it). It was also a bit too long (it ran out of steam maybe 25 minutes before the movie ended).



It's very necessary for the overall story. You have to remember that this is a trilogy. While the mystery in this movie was solved, the real trilogy focuses on Lisbeth, and to a larger extent sexual violence against women.

If you watch the second and third parts of the trilogy, you will fully understand why that scene was absolutely necessary.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2011)

I edited that in. 

I feel though that had the movie focused more on Lisbeth, it would've felt more natural to THAT story.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 3, 2011)

Martial.  Did you hear that they are making a sequel to Percy Jackson and the Olympians?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah, the movie made money.

But is it worth it considering that most of the reception was lukewarm? A sequel, unless it costs substantially less, will bomb.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 3, 2011)

While I've seen various parts of it several times, I finally took the time to sit down and watch *Gone Baby Gone* from start to finish and I really enjoyed it.

Ben Affleck really has found his calling as a director instead of an actor and his knowledge of the grittiness of Boston really helps this one out. Really an engaging story with some awesome performances (I'm looking at you Ed Harris) and one of the biggest moral questions/dilemmas I've seen a character have to make in a movie in a long time. 

A tight story, great dialogue, some fantastic acting and an even more fantastic moral question at the end makes this a very solid *8/10* and I definitely think it was better than The Town, although I enjoyed that film as well. Oh, and Michelle Monaghan is a gorgeous woman.


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Doghouse:* Not as funny as Shaun of the Dead but still pretty funny. Could've been more gorier. Like the idea of a town full of Zombie woman. 8/10


----------



## Sassy (Mar 4, 2011)

*The Eagle*- Not bad love the ending all in all it was alright  8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 4, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureou: B

Surprisingly good film with a unique premise and unique execution. Despite being a love story, the leads have good chemistry. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 4, 2011)

American Pie 2-unrated 8.5/10.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 4, 2011)

Vampire Suck 5/10


----------



## Nakor (Mar 5, 2011)

Bridge to Terabithia - 5/10
Zooey deschanel props this up to a 5. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was honestly pretty bored throughout the movie until the girl dies. AHHH! How sad! I'm not afraid to admit it, I definitely had some tears in my eyes. The movie became vastly more interesting after. Maybe the 5 is a bit harsh, but I actually started to not pay attention to the movie.

I can't see myself watching this movie again, just too sad for me.

How about the bridge to terabithia he built at the end. pretty freaking amazing, which makes me not believe it. it seems like he built it in a day. 

I'm pretty sure someone from this thread spoiled me on this part of the movie awhile back, but I totally forgot about it so it was a shock when she died. I only remembered afterwards.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Bridge to Terabithia - 5/10
> Zooey deschanel props this up to a 5.
> 
> 
> ...




Wtf? 

*Spoiler*: __ 




If you felt bored and wasn't paying much attention until the death scene, that means you didn't care about the characters. Then I don't understand why you would feel sad at Leslie's death.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2011)

*Clerks II:* I found this movie, in parts, to be better than the 1st one. Like the porch monkey scene with Randall was hilarious. Good stuff overall. 8/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 5, 2011)

Blood Diamond - 6/10

It had its good moments (action, acting), however the story telling and ending weren't one of them.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 5, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Wtf?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I was bored with the plot of the movie. That has nothing to do with the characters themselves. Just as a movie could have a good plot, but boring characters. 

I liked the characters, I just wish the plot of the first half of the movie wasn't so mundane.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 5, 2011)

*A Clockwork Orange:* Honestly, after all the good things I had heard about this movie I expected quite a lot. I was highly disappointed, though. Maybe I just didn't get it? I dunno. 4/10.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 5, 2011)

Panic said:


> *A Clockwork Orange:* Honestly, after all the good things I had heard about this movie I expected quite a lot. I was highly disappointed, though. Maybe I just didn't get it? I dunno. 4/10.



was it the slang they used? cause when i first watched it, i found it hard to fully understand everything because of the weird slang they use.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 5, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau:  7/10.

Really liked the chemistry between the two leads.  Blunt and Damon performed extremely well together.  I'm pleased that they were able to thwart the cock block bureau.  

All of the supporting actors did a nice job also.

I think it was a nice little flick.  Much different than most movies out there.  Somewhat original.  I stress the word 'somewhat' of course.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 5, 2011)

Uncle Boonmee Who Can Recall His Past Lives

they were showing this in a small theater in LA so I decided to check this out. It's really not much of a story but that's not the appeal of this film. Visually it's flat out stunning and gorgeous and what makes it so great is that it has different styles of filmmaking tossed throughout, but very subtly without feeling jarry. The characters were all so great and amazing with some of the most intense acting I've seen in recent memory.It's a very emotional film, but it's really hard to say why. Boonmee's fate was really heartbreaking but at the same time very fulfilling and wonderful. Honestly I'm not really sure what I can say about this movie, it's one of the most unique and flat out memorable film experiences that I've ever had. If your town is showing it or anywhere near, I seriously recommend checking it out in a big screen. If not at least find a way to watch it.

When I came out after the movie I knew I liked the movie but I wasn't sure why and I couldn't explain it. And truth be told after sleeping on it I'm still not sure, but regardless it's such a complete and masterfully crafted film. 

Though truth be told I really don't expect many of you to actually like this film.  It's one of those either you really fucking like or just don't get it.  But I still think it's worth a view simply for how unique it really is.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 5, 2011)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* 9/10

A very impressive film with a thrilling story and very interesting characters. I'm looking forward to reading the book and its sequels.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Err...were you expecting a magical fantasy like Narnia? It's hard not to expect that if you watch the trailer. False advertising ftw. xD

I think the story is simple but very moving and powerful. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In the first half all they need to do is to make the audience like both characters and see how close their bond is and how much they mean to each other. I think they achieved that easily. Both characters are very likeable, especially Leslie.

The abruptness of Leslie's death in the second half serves a purpose - to have the audience experience the same shock and heartache as Jess does. The producers don't want us to think "Poor Jess, he must feel unimaginably sad right now for losing his best friend". But instead they want to take it to another level. They want us to feel like _we_'ve lost someone _we_'ve come to love and _we_'re forced to deal with it. That's the hardest thing to do. If they overdid it, it would become mawkish. But they pulled that off brilliantly! 

I really felt like I'd lost someone I knew and I needed to do something to heal that grief. So I went and looked up AnnaSophia on the internet to "convince" myself that it's just a fiction and the girl is still alive. 

Most schools never teach us how to deal with the loss of someone close to us. But that's one of the most important lessons children or teenagers need to learn, because our grandpa, grandma, mom and dad are not going to live forever. I applaud the movie for its honest portrayal of death and the painful emotion associated with it. In a movie that's aimed for children and teenagers, no less.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 5, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau

4/5

The ending was very anti-climatic, but the build up to it was so good.

I really think the concept could've been milked for so much more.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Adjustment Bureou: B
> 
> Surprisingly good film with a unique premise and unique execution. Despite being a love story, the leads have good chemistry. I was pleasantly surprised.





Rukia said:


> The Adjustment Bureau:  7/10.
> 
> Really liked the chemistry between the two leads.  Blunt and Damon performed extremely well together.  I'm pleased that they were able to thwart the cock block bureau.
> 
> ...





Stunna said:


> The Adjustment Bureau
> 
> 4/5
> 
> ...




Now I'm intrigued. Probably will see it next weekend.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 5, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Err...were you expecting a magical fantasy like Narnia? It's hard not to expect that if you watch the trailer. False advertising ftw. xD
> 
> I think the story is simple but very moving and powerful.
> 
> ...



I wasn't expecting a complete immersion into a fantasy land like in narnia movies, but I was expecting the fantasy elements to be more than they were. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I agree completely with everything you say. I just thought that the getting to know the characters part was too long. I wasn't bored right away in the movie, it took like 40 minutes for me to start getting restless because nothing significant was happening. I think at the hour mark was when we find out she dies. After she dies, the movie becomes infinitely more powerful and interesting. Maybe i'm not giving enough credit to the movie for how good it is after she dies. I guess I just feel that I shouldn't be bored when I watch a movie, as I watch them for entertainment. 

Imagine if you are 10 years old and you watch this movie, you'd be so pissed when you find out there isn't many fantasy elements in it, plus the girl dies. Hell, I'm slightly upset myself and I'm in my mid 20s


----------



## Yasha (Mar 6, 2011)

While I don't think that it's too long or boring, I do agree that some kids may feel upset by the ending. But it's intended and their parents should seize the opportunity to explain to them.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 6, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau: 3/5
Good chemistry, original story but the ending was lacking.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Yasha said:


> While I don't think that it's too long or boring, I do agree that some kids may feel upset by the ending. But it's intended and their parents should seize the opportunity to explain to them.



I agree


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember seeing the trailer for Bridge of Teribitha and thinking it was a Narnia-ish fantasy myself. I was not thrilled when that turned out to be the case.

Personally, I thought the movie was just 'meh' until............well, something happens that everyone who has seen it knows what I refer too. It was then I realized I had been manipulated by the movie into presuming it was just conventional fluff. I dont think its great...but I do think its very good for it. 

Knight and Day: C-

Ugh, it still bugs me that the movies most interesting possibilities are OFF-SCREEN! Still, Diaz and Cruise have decent chemistry and it kept my interest. Diaz's character was annoying as hell though. I hate characters like that.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 6, 2011)

How to Train Your Dragon  - 7.5

Definitely the best DreamWorks Animation movie I've watched so far. I didn't like Hiccup's VA though. Not one bit.


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Mar 6, 2011)

The Fifth Element-7/10.

Great visuals, great acting, run-of-the-mill script. Instead of doing something truly ambitious/great, it settles for 90's style comedy. It was also the movie that made realize why some people find Chris Tucker annoying.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 6, 2011)

The Player's Club-7.5/10


----------



## Gabe (Mar 6, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the last Crusades 9/10 i really like this movie


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 6, 2011)

Rango 7'5/10

First of all, what a tremendous art style this movie has, gorgeous with an incredible quality. The movie starts like a blast, extremely funny and bizarre. After rango comes to the village the movie goes a little bit downhill in the middle part of the movie, nothing too serious but probably is what restrain me for giving it a 8 rating. It becomes more of an adventure western from that point, a spectacular one, must been said with incredible action secuences. Its some discovery this movie, the very little kids probably wont enjoy it but the adults, lovers of bizarre and spaghetti western fans should take a look on this picture.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 6, 2011)

Yogi Bear: To be honest it was just shit. No redeeming qualities. One bit made me laugh but I already forgot why, 2/10

Tangled: Fairy entertaining and family friendly but definitely not a patch on Disney's best efforts. 6/10

The Kings Speech: I went in thinking this film looks kind of boring but it surprisingly kept my interest. It's not my favorite out of the Oscar bunch though, but I can see why it won the award. Colin Firth deserved best actor. Can't see why it won best directing over The Social Network and Black Swan but either way it's still a decent flick. 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I didn't like Hiccup's VA though. Not one bit.


This.  OMG THIS.

I'm surprised more people didn't mention this.  That Jay Baruchel or whatever the fuck his name is has a horrible voice.  They should recast Hiccup for the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2011)

Inception

4.5/5 - A+

Still solid


----------



## Stunna (Mar 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This.  OMG THIS.
> 
> I'm surprised more people didn't mention this.  That Jay Baruchel or whatever the fuck his name is has a horrible voice.  They should recast Hiccup for the sequel.



Just rewatched How to Train Your Dragon.

5/5 - S

I liked Jay as Hiccup. I'd want him to reprise his role.

Now I'm ticked, cause if it wasn't for TS3, this would've won the oscar.

God knows it deserved one.


----------



## Pineapples (Mar 6, 2011)

*Unstoppable*  out of 10

Not really sure how to rate it. It's not technically impressive but it sure as hell is entertaining and fun to watch. (Real rating would probably be something like 7)


----------



## Nakor (Mar 6, 2011)

Grown Ups - 5/10
Didn't feel like there was really a script with this movie. It felt like they just made it up as they went, at least with the 5 main actors. The movie was really pushing the theme of kids spending too much time inside, felt too forced to me and stopped being funny after the first 10 minutes. Some of the jokes were funny though.


----------



## Eki (Mar 6, 2011)

Twilight New Moon- 6.7/10

I got stuck on this action scene and then i just watched it. Not bad i suppose..... ....................


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2011)

Bereaved.

7.5 out of 10

Was entertaining and made interesting use of certain elements, but some things were a little too predictable. Sad ending too. Worth a watch, but I'd say more of a rental.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Grown Ups - 5/10
> Didn't feel like there was really a script with this movie. It felt like they just made it up as they went, at least with the 5 main actors. The movie was really pushing the theme of kids spending too much time inside, felt too forced to me and stopped being funny after the first 10 minutes. Some of the jokes were funny though.



I completely agree that it felt random but I think that's why I really liked that film for how over the top stupid it was.

Iono sometimes I just need to watch stupid ass movies like that.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 7, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Grown Ups - 5/10
> Didn't feel like there was really a script with this movie. It felt like they just made it up as they went, at least with the 5 main actors. The movie was really pushing the theme of kids spending too much time inside, felt too forced to me and stopped being funny after the first 10 minutes. Some of the jokes were funny though.



Thats so true about it feeling like they made it up as it went. I've never seen a movie that has so little conflict in story, so little purpose.........yet, despite finding it to be a mediocre film.......I like it for some reason.


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 7, 2011)

The Lost Batallion 
9/10


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Just rewatched How to Train Your Dragon.
> 
> 5/5 - S
> 
> ...


Last year had a lot of great animated movies. Toy Story 3, Tangled and How to Train Your Dragon were three of the best movies last year not just in animation.

This is my problem with award shows. There can be only one winner in each category and many should have several.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau - 7.5/10

Pretty good I'd say.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 7, 2011)

The adjustment bureau 7/10

Entertaning and effective romantic movie hidden in a sci-fi thriller. Damon and Blunt make a good pairing, they're pretty decent actors and fit into their roles. Also the movie is competently directed and paced to keep your attention during the whole thing. Maybe the ending is not the most climatic scene ever made but anyways I didnt mind too much. There are several concepts and ideas in this movie that are pretty interesting so its worth a watch.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 7, 2011)

Steamboy - 7/10

Nothing extraordinary when it comes to the plot, but the setting is awesome and it was entertaining at times. The animation and action scenes were great, something I expect from Otomo and co.
However I wish he didn't "give up" writing mangas for the sake of directing.  



Rukia said:


> This.  OMG THIS.
> 
> I'm surprised more people didn't mention this.  That Jay Baruchel or whatever the fuck his name is has a horrible voice.  They should recast Hiccup for the sequel.



I'm relieved that I'm not the only one on this  Everything was wrong with it. Felt uninspiring and just didn't fit the environment and character. 
Didn't know a sequel would be made, but agreed that they need to replace him.


----------



## Misha-San (Mar 7, 2011)

Dracula II: Ascension 7/10

It was a good movie but it ended too soon. If it was a little longer and gave Dracula more stuff to do other than being tied up for almost the entire movie maybe it would have been better. I kinda only watched this because of Diane Neal and she did a good job. Her boyfriend was a jerk and the guys I was rooting for was both Dracula who was seducing her from where he was tied and Luke the guy who liked her. There's also a priest who has weapons and kicks tons of ass.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 7, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World - 3/5 - B

Mixed feelings on this. I didn't really care for most of the actors, and the plot was a bit shaky, but it was funny, and exciting.

When you look at the material from which it was adapted, you sort of look past these imperfections and take it for what it is.


----------



## PikachuAsuncion (Mar 7, 2011)

Ramona and Bezus - (2.8/5)
Nothing to special


----------



## Nakor (Mar 9, 2011)

Easy A - 9/10
I got a Mean Girls vibe out of this. I was expecting a decent teen comedy, but got a good comedy with some great life lessons. I thought the actors played their parts well too. Loved Thomas Haden Church and Emma Stone.

I feel like it could have been alittle longer too, maybe 15 minutes with some more Penn and Emma flirting or some more BFF action.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 9, 2011)

The day the earth stood still: Good story, great actors but the movie was a dissapointment.. Very bad directing. *5/10*

The town: Loved it. Affleck did a great job on this one. Jeremy renner's character is great. *9/10*

Transsiberian: Good actors and a good plot but it had a lot of slow moments. *7.5/10*

Training day: Cool movie, Denzel Washington was great as usual. *8/10*


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 9, 2011)

Friday 9/10
Fucking funny.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 9, 2011)

Gamer

2/5

Shaky plot, and I didn't like the camera work in some places.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Mckay: C

It does have some very interesting twists and turns and there was pretty solid potential in the characters, but it's also jarringly slow and I thought Thomas Haden Chuchhill(is that his name) was too wooden(Elizabeth Shue did good though). It's one of those movies thta thinks it's 'great' but only has hints of greatness.

For some reason, some people think this is kind of a comedy.......odd.....


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 10, 2011)

_The Social Network_ - 3.5/5

Loved the dialogue, the cinematography and the plot was alright. The film didn't do much for me other than making me want to go to Harvard.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2011)

Awakenings - 4.5/5

Sweet movie. Bittersweet ending done well.

Gamer - 2/5

What a crap movie. Interesting premise, piss-poor execution. The plot was riddled with holes, and no particularly likable characters...


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2011)

I Spit on Your Grave(2010 remake): C

Not a bad remake, honestly. Review should be up later today.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 10, 2011)

I see a couple of reviews for Gamer on this page.  Definitely one of the worst movies I have seen in recent years.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't mean to say Gamer twice, lol.

I forgot I had mentioned it.

The Karate Kid 2010 - 4/5

Better than the original, in my opinion.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 10, 2011)

The Killing Fields - 9/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 10, 2011)

The Host:

Some shitass scientists dumped toxic into the Han/Hun River, a mutated amphibian comes out and eats people and causes shit in 2006.

5/5


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 10, 2011)

Gamer still pisses me off. It's probably been my most hated theatrical movie that I've seen in the theaters(well, maybe Disaster Movie gets that)


----------



## Nakor (Mar 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I see a couple of reviews for Gamer on this page.  Definitely one of the worst movies I have seen in recent years.



The chick in it was hot at least. 

I honestly didn't mind it. It's not good, but it kept my interest. Maybe if I paid to see it in the theater, I'd like it less. 



Stunna said:


> The Karate Kid 2010 - 4/5
> 
> Better than the original, in my opinion.



Blasphemy! It doesn't matter what you think of the new one, the original is gold.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 10, 2011)

Nakor said:


> The chick in it was hot at least.
> 
> I honestly didn't mind it. It's not good, but it kept my interest. Maybe if I paid to see it in the theater, I'd like it less.



Yeah i dont get the hate for it either.
the plot was pretty generic but it wasnt really boring or anything. and the dexter guy was awesome, hes so trippy.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 11, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Yeah i dont get the hate for it either.
> the plot was pretty generic but it wasnt really boring or anything. *and the dexter guy was awesome, hes so trippy.*



I <3 Michael C Hall! I thought his character was funny in Gamer. 

I definitely prefer The Running Man for the whole "contestants fight for their lives in a game while crowds of everyday people cheer for blood" genre of movie, but Gamer was OK.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 11, 2011)

*Tron: Legacy*

6.5/10


*The Fighter*

7.3/10



*The Life of David Gale*

7/10


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 11, 2011)

The ghost writer: Didn't realy get the plot but I wasn't concentrated while watching the movie. Should watch it again. Other than that the acting and filming was very good. *7.5/10*

Tropic thunder: So hilarious. Downey Jr. is so good in this one and so are the rest. One of my favourite comedies. *8.5/10*

Next up is The Social Network, finally getting to see it.


----------



## Sassy (Mar 11, 2011)

Just watched the Rango last night with my big sister. *she surprised me with it* 
Was good* 8/10*.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 11, 2011)

Candyman-7.5


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 11, 2011)

Battle LA: C-

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 11, 2011)

Takers 8/10


----------



## Koi (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm kind of upset that Battle: LA is apparently really shity. 8C  It sounds so good on paper.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2011)

I wouldnt call it shitty. It's just pretty much: Blow shit up, have a dramatic scene, blow more shit up, have another dramatic scene, etc, etc, etc.

It moves pretty fast, the problem is that the visuals are murky(KEEP THE F'ING CAMERA STILL!) and the script is just standard. It's not awful(except maybe with the ending), it's just standard. It's the kind of script they write simply so they can show off explosions. 

It's not like "Skyline" bad(although I think I prefer the visual effects of that movie, and it cost a lot less too).


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2011)

Just saw Battle for L.A. 

Mediocre.

For one, the aliens were pretty crappy. Plotline was hard to swallow for the most part.

The action was pretty boring, after a while it was basically the same stuff.

A lot of talking as well, mainly "we're american cot dang it, man up!" speeches that I usually would stop paying attention half way through.

and yeah, it is a lot better than skyline. i dont even remember if skyline had guns in it.


it had cool scenery and the special effects were kinda gnarly. a lot of gun fire, but like i said the action becomes rather stagnant. real bad character development too, i dont even know why these type of movies try. i honestly couldnt remember what soldier died and who lived.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2011)

1) I thought the aliens were cool in idea, but said ideas were lamely executed(I like how there were medics, tactics etc. But you dont see enough!)

2) I thought the plotline was fine until the end(became a bit too Independance Day-ish)

3)Kind of agree on the action

4) Yeah, the soldiers were so freaking forgettable that I thought some who died were still alive and vice versa.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

The Incredibles - 5/5

Still one of my favorite animated films.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 12, 2011)

Battle for LA does sound shitty, but it definitely seems like a better choice than Little Red Riding Hood.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 12, 2011)

Black Swan

10/10


----------



## Apple Star (Mar 12, 2011)

Inception: 10/10 !


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

Battle Los Angeles: 8.5/10

Alright, this movie deserves MUCH more then what it's getting. Rotten Tomatoes and IMDB has it 7.5/10 and 77% of people like it but people in the forums and critics hate the movie. There is nothing that bad about this film, go see it and ignore critics.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Battle Los Angeles: 8.5/10
> 
> Alright, this movie deserves MUCH more then what it's getting. Rotten Tomatoes and IMDB has it 7.5/10 and 77% of people like it but people in the forums and critics hate the movie. There is nothing that bad about this film, go see it and ignore critics.



77% is pretty high ~_~.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

Yeah that's a C+ that's above average man.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yeah that's a C+ that's above average man.



Your hillarious. Just because MartialHorror rates the movie a C+ doesn't mean you shouldn't see the movie. Movies are meant to be for entertainment, not be critizied. Seriously, if anybody doesn't want to see movies only because it's not rated good enough then they should not even see movies in general at all.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Your hillarious. Just because MartialHorror rates the movie a C+ doesn't mean you shouldn't see the movie. Movies are meant to be for entertainment, not be critizied. Seriously, if anybody doesn't want to see movies only because it's not rated good enough then they should not even see movies in general at all.



I've always hated that movies are only meant for entertainment.  It's just so narrow and limiting.  And people could decide not to see movies because of the genre or the style is not to their liking, not because of ratings


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

I half agree with ES.

Movies are entertainment first. To an extent, when it comes right down to it, if it's not entertaining, I don't care if it has a good plot, developed characters, and a good screenplay.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 12, 2011)

The Day the Earth Stood Still (2008)

basically goes like this:

"Humanity can't change for the better, I have now other choice"
"Yes, we can change. We'll change for the better. I promise!"
.
.
.
"Hmm, it seems catastrophic events can really change you for the better"

*saves Earth*

you got to be fucking kidding me/10


----------



## Parallax (Mar 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I half agree with ES.
> 
> Movies are entertainment first. To an extent, when it comes right down to it, if it's not entertaining, I don't care if it has a good plot, developed characters, and a good screenplay.



I agree with entertainment being the primary reason to watch movies.  But at the same time I think it's pretty narrow minded to say that's their SOLE objective.  That's like saying pictures should only be around to look pretty.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 12, 2011)

Since when was entertainment an synonym for mindless action? All movies primary purpose are to entertain.



EspíritudePantera said:


> Your hillarious. Just because MartialHorror rates the movie a C+ doesn't mean you shouldn't see the movie. Movies are meant to be for entertainment, not be critizied. Seriously, if anybody doesn't want to see movies only because it's not rated good enough then they should not even see movies in general at all.



That kinda doesn't make sense. Nothing is "meant" to be criticized, criticism is merely the expression of someones opinion on something. 

The primary purpose of looking at ratings is to see if a movie is worth watching. If it is rated low, that means it has low entertainment value from that critic (or critics if it is a meta rating). If you see food on a menu, and your friend says it is bad - then that will play a factor in whether you want to eat that shit. Based on your philosophy, you might as well "not eat at all".


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Your hillarious. Just because MartialHorror rates the movie a C+ doesn't mean you shouldn't see the movie. Movies are meant to be for entertainment, not be critizied. Seriously, if anybody doesn't want to see movies only because it's not rated good enough then they should not even see movies in general at all.



The problem with saying 'entertainment' is that everyone has different standards for it. 

Example, I like slasher films. They entertain me, even the standard ones. But if you dont like slasher films, they will bore you.

I also like mindless and brainless action, so Battle LA did entertain me. But if you dont like that, then it will bore you.

Imo, a better action movie was Drive Angry........Too bad it bombed. That movie actually had personality with its action.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

Call me juvenile, but I enjoy mindless action every once and awhile.

I don't know anyone who doesn't enjoy a flipped car, fiery explosions, and big guns, even if it is in moderation.


----------



## Ash (Mar 12, 2011)

Alice In Wonderland (2010). 6/10

This movie wasn't as terrible as I thought it was going to be, not nearly. From the previews it looked more like Johnny Depp In Wonderland (feat. alice), which is what put me off the most, so I was pleased to be mistaken. I'm not a fan of Depp's latest work, nor his over-involvement in this movie, but despite him, I enjoyed it. Just enough.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

Tron - 2/5

The movie hasn't aged well at all, and I wasn't engrossed or entertained at all.

Hopefully Tron Legacy is better...?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 12, 2011)

^ I just watched Tron Legacy......

I rate it about 5/10. Great visuals and soundtrack, but the plot was not engaging at all... Can't help but feel confused and a bit vacuous with the story telling.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Movies are not just for entertainment. I'd say they can be roughly put into 5 categories:

1- Moving/Inspiring/Thought-provoking
2- Just entertaining
3- Boring
4- Confusing/Pretentious
5- Annoying

Some movies, like The Pursuit of Happyness or Blue Valentine, are just downright depressing. But they might be moving for some *shrugs*. 


For me

1- Cinderella Man, LotR, Shawshank Redemption, Toy Story, The Cove, Million Dollar Baby, 3 Idiots, Wendy and Lucy, etc.
2- Iron Man, The Big Lebowski, Pulp Fiction, Star Wars, Star Trek, Cloverfield, Inglorious Basterds, etc.
3- Harry Potter 1-4, Nothing but the Truth, Soloist, Finding Neverland, V for Vendetta, There Will Be Blood, Out of Africa, Stranger than Fiction, etc.
4- Mulholland Dr., Donnie Darko, The Fountain, Primer, etc.
5- Transformer 2, You don't mess with Zohan, etc.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2011)

Yasha, why have you not watched more Takashi Miike films?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

I liked Donnie Darko, Transformers 2, and Zohan...


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Yasha, why have you not watched more Takashi Miike films?



I plan to watch Audition, but my modem went down last week and now the connection is slower than ever because of the tsunami. I can't download anything. I'm watching whatever I've in my hard disk at the moment. 




Stunna said:


> I liked Donnie Darko, Transformers 2, and Zohan...



Donnie Darko is ok, just confusing. 

But T2 and Zohan?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

Zohan was hilarious, and in movies like Transformers, I just turn off my brain.

Nothing wrong with some mindless popcorn action flicks.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Both are filled with tasteless jokes. But Transformer 2 annoyed me more because it has Megan Fox.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

What'chu talkin bout Willis.

T2 wasn't funny, but Zohan?

Sandler at his finest.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Those slapstick jokes and penis gags were a bit too crude and vulgar for my taste I guess. :S


----------



## Stunna (Mar 12, 2011)

I guess I'm a bit immature


----------



## Yasha (Mar 12, 2011)

Or I'm a bit too old.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 12, 2011)

Just so you guys know, I reviewed Battle: LA. link is in sig.


----------



## Robin (Mar 12, 2011)

Just watched Battle: LA, gonna watch it again/10 :]

I liked how they didn't make the aliens creepy or horror-like jumping out from dark corners with tentacles or something like they ALWAYS do in movies like this, and man it makes me so mad. Action=awesome, plot=good, characters=decent. One thing that was off was that it felt too earth-like, the aliens could've been the Soviets with super developed guns and stuff. Some movies like District 9 had a more alien feeling to it like you couldn't actually put some random earthly people in place of aliens. So that was one shortcoming, the aliens lacked alien character.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2011)

Ultraman: The Next - 9/10 

Quite possibly the best Superhero movie I've ever seen.  Great characters, pretty good story and the final battle was one huge FUCK YEAH fest and was just sowell done.

also the ending was heartwarming.


----------



## Kαrin (Mar 13, 2011)

*Grave of the Fireflies (Live Action Movie)* - 9/10

This makes me cry every time...


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 13, 2011)

Battle: Los Angeles ... 8/10


Battle of Los Angeles ... /10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2011)

*Aftershock*

A tear-jerking story about a family that was separated in the Great Tangshan Earthquake in 1976.

I cried from start to finish. Please go see this film. 


10/10


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2011)

(500) Days of Summer.  4/5.  A story told in a way that wasn't exactly typical cookie-cutter format. The music references were made for the hipster chic types, I'm sure. 

I felt so bad for Tom. How does she invite Tom to her party and not tell him she's engaged? 

"She literally took a $*** on my face".... "Literally?"..."No, not literally... what's wrong with you?" 


 Minka Kelly (Autumn) just gorgeous.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Aftershock*
> 
> A tear-jerking story about a family that was separated in the Great Tangshan Earthquake in 1976.
> 
> ...



How old is the movie?  If it's playing in theaters they might have it playing somewhere in LA


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2011)

Skyline - 2/5

It wasn't as bad as everyone has been telling me it was. I expected a 1/5 or .5/5 movie. I mean, it was pretty bad, but it was watchable.

Awful ending, though.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Mar 13, 2011)

Battle: LA
7/10

kinda disappointed that the aliens were so pathetic.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

The Fighter 8/10

Lower then what I gave Battle LA.

That's a fucking dissapointment.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2011)

Face/Off - 4.5/5

Great movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 13, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> The Fighter 8/10
> 
> Lower then what I gave Battle LA.
> 
> That's a fucking dissapointment.



Maybe you should just change how you rate movies. 8/10 is still really high...o_O.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Maybe you should just change how you rate movies. 8/10 is still really high...o_O.



I was just kidding


----------



## Scholzee (Mar 13, 2011)

The next 3 days

8.5/10

Really liked the story and kept me watching .


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 13, 2011)

Battle LA: 5/10

And that's two higher than it deserves mostly because the director did well with his budget. The plot is non existent, the characters are flat and by the half way point I was bored. The characters go from one point to another shooting stuff and at the end they have a boss fight, it's basically Call of Duty meets Gears of War. Some people will enjoy that but personally the whole film was pointless.


----------



## Gabe (Mar 13, 2011)

Dangerous Minds 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Mar 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> How old is the movie?  If it's playing in theaters they might have it playing somewhere in LA



Just last year.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 13, 2011)

The Towering Inferno: A

I really liked this. It has a great cast and is very intense. The special effects are extra ordinary. You couldnt pull this off with CGI.

My only minor fault is that some of the deaths were anti-climactic(I didnt even know a few of them died).

Just to list the cast: Paul Newman, Steve McQueen, Robert Vaughn, William Holden, Richard Chamberlain, Robert Wagner, Faye Dunaway, Fred Astaire, Jennifer Jones, and O.J Simpson(!!). 

Simpson is pretty wooden(he did better in Naked Gun......and in court), but everyone else is excellent.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 13, 2011)

Kickass 8/10


----------



## Gowi (Mar 13, 2011)

*Untitled (2009)* 3.5 | 5.0

Such a good character study.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 13, 2011)

True Grit - 4.5/5

Great movie, but I'm glad it didn't win picture of the year. (I was rooting for Inception)


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2011)

Battle Los Angeles - 5/10.  It was entertaining I suppose.  I gave Cloverfield and 8/10 if someone wants a comparison.

My gripes are probably all pretty minor.  The list:

Trailers.  For the love of god... stop this madness!  I don't want to see the trailers for Green Lantern, Transformers 3, or Sucker Punch anymore.  Enough is enough.  (Hanna looks good though.)

Shaky camerawork!  I couldn't tell what was going on during some of the combat scenes.

The acting was so-so.  Out of breath Michelle Rodriguez showing up in the middle of the film drew laughter from the majority of the audience.

Stuck to the age-old formula too much.  Kids were introduced to the plot and they were annoying the same way the kids were annoying in War of the Worlds.

One kid's father died and Aaron Eckhart's characters had a lot of 'emotional' scenes with him.  Cheesy as hell.  Speaking of cheesy.  The scene where all the characters loaded their weapons at the end drew a big facepalm from me.

They defeated the Aliens by sticking to the Independence Day formula.

I know all of the scenes at the beginning of the film were suppose to make us care about the characters.  But it didn't really work.  The characters weren't sympathetic.  It was hard for me to care whether or not they lived or died.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

Black Swan - 4/10

Okay, shitty movie. It was boring for about 1 hour and had a ramp up in the last 40 or so minutes that ramped up to some of the shittiest representations of insanity I've ever seen in my life.

I only kept watching the movie on the promise of "omgthebestlesbiansceneever" and when that finally did come I was disappointed with it. Over very quickly and nothing really good happened.

I also got sick of the music. I don't like Swan Lake and I like its music even less. I got so nauseated by it at the end I had to punch my own ears.


The only thing keeping this from either a 2/10 or even a 1/10 is twofold: hotties everywhere and kinda interesting parts towards the end.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

CMX just watch porn.

Battle LA was just a bag full of cliches. I literally facepalmed when Eckhart say's its his last day on the job.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2011)

CMX only likes movies where boobies are all over the place and shit blows up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

I like movies that are more interesting than a piece of rye toast being fed to an elderly man with a tall glass of water for his digestion.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Gonna go rewatch Godzilla Giant Monsters All out Attack soon.


----------



## Ash (Mar 14, 2011)

Jackass 3. 10/10

I gave it a perfect score because I laughed so hard I broke my throat and possibly almost died


----------



## Judecious (Mar 14, 2011)

Stargate 7/10

so similar to avatar


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2011)

> Stargate 7/10
> 
> so similar to avatar



It's not similar.


----------



## Rock-Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

The Sixth Sense 9.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2011)

The only inversion of a cliche that could be found in Battle: La.

*Spoiler*: __ 



After Eckhart said it was his last day on the job, I expected him to die, sacrificing his life for someone....probably the dude whose brother died




Marked for Death: C+

Decent early Seagal movie. Review will be up either today or tomorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 14, 2011)

My rating of Battle: LA is 6.5/10

It was a fun movie where you just lose yourself in the giant explosions, aliens, and hail of machinegun fire. 

It had its flaws, particularly all the cliche stuff going on in it (I also winced at the "it's my last day on the job" thing, but it is what it is), but it did most of the stuff fairly well. 


Hey, at least it was better than Skyline.


----------



## g_core18 (Mar 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World 9.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 14, 2011)

Wow, you must have loved Scott Pilgrim. I didn't think too highly of it.

Back to the Future | 5/5

This may be my favorite movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wow, you must have loved Scott Pilgrim. I didn't think too highly of it.
> 
> Back to the Future | 5/5
> 
> This may be my favorite movie.



AN IT HAS A CANADIAN ACTOR.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 15, 2011)

*Perfume:The Story of a Murderer* - 5/10

Good idea, nice setting and some humor, but overall it was long and boring. Also that orgy at the end... I wanted to punch the main actor in the face, but I think he did a good job nonethless. 

*2012* - 4/10

Already saw this once, but nothing else was on the tv, so...
Anyway, Emmerich wanted to do something EPIC yet again, but as always it ended up being a trainwreck of angst, sappy drama, eternal struggling (Cusack is pathetic as always), pointless deaths, eye-rolling dialogues and moral lessons. 
Is there anyone who took this movie seriously?

*Primo* - dropped it after 20 minutes/10

I'm sure it's a good movie once you have the mood for it. Honestly I just wasn't prepared to watch 1 and a half hours of this:



*Goodfellas* - 9/10

Finally something great.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 15, 2011)

> Hey, at least it was better than Skyline



Battle LA is a  million times better than dreck.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wow, you must have loved Scott Pilgrim. I didn't think too highly of it.


It was my second favourite movie of 2010.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Battle LA is a million times better than dreck.


 I suppose so. I kinda liked Skyline outside of the shittiness.


I Saw the Devil - 7/10

This was your typical badass awesome Koean Thriller/Horror type movie revolving around an obsessed cop and a mad-as-fuck serial killer (sounds familiar, doesn't it? Yes, it even features the same actor as the cop as 99% of the other Korean films of this genre).

My only beef, and the only reason it didn't get an 8, is the ending. It was lackluster and uninspired. It was disappointing, really. I expected something a little more epic out of a one of these Korean gems.

Otherwise the movie was great. Typical Korean revenge stuff, but the murder scenes were well-done and story was all right. Nothing brilliant, nothing really original, but a well-made film overall.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 15, 2011)

Catch me if you can: Second time I saw it. Very good movie and a cool story. Pretty crazy if you know it's based on a true story. *8/10*

Last chance Harvey: It was decent, but i'm not a fan of this type of movie. You can tell the whole story by seeing the first 15 minutes. But the good actors made up for that. *6/10*


----------



## b0rt (Mar 15, 2011)

CLIFFHANGER W/STALLONE I RATE THAT A 9.5/10 CUZ IT WAS JUST AWSM.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 15, 2011)

Batman: Mask of the Phantasm | 4.5/5


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2011)

Sunset Limited

Stunning, Cormac McCarthy proves why he's one of the best, if not THE best American writer alive


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2011)

Summer Wars - 9/10
Overall this movie was solid. It looks great(watched the DVD version), has cool fight scenes, good drama and emotion, scenes that made me smile, and some funny moments. I thought the story and theme were intriguing too, not just the danger of social media websites, but the awesome ability of connecting to people through them across the globe. I'm considering purchasing the Blu-ray version of it as it seems to have re-watchability.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 15, 2011)

Watch it on a big screen if you ever get the chance.  It's really made for it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Watch it on a big screen if you ever get the chance.  It's really made for it.



You mean like a movie theater size screen? My TV is 46" and I thought it already looked great. Blu-ray will likely make it look amazing if it was made with blu-ray in mind.

That'd be awesome if it was shown in a theater. I'd go just to support it.


----------



## blue♥ (Mar 16, 2011)

_Karate Kung-Fu Kid_

7/10

This was pretty painful to sit through. And such a predictable movie. And never have I heard such a stupid persuasion - because you're SCARED. COME. ON. Jackie Chan. You seriously had to have laugh at that line when you first heard it.

[sp=But this face made up for the painfulness of this movie]

[sp=Wait, the ending song is JB?][sp=WITH JADEN RAPPING?!][sp=FUCK. THIS. SHIT.]

5/10[/sp][/sp][/sp][/sp]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> You mean like a movie theater size screen? My TV is 46" and I thought it already looked great. Blu-ray will likely make it look amazing if it was made with blu-ray in mind.
> 
> That'd be awesome if it was shown in a theater. I'd go just to support it.



yeah I saw it in theaters.  That Koi Koi game is amazing on a big ass screen.  It was showing in theaters around the country for a limited time but it's not anymore :[

at least you got a nice 46" tv.


----------



## Sine (Mar 16, 2011)

Tangled.

★★★★


----------



## Yasha (Mar 16, 2011)

*The Adjustment Bureau*

Honestly I was expecting a conspiracy action thriller, instead of a romance. I agree Matt and Emily had some nice chemistry going on, but I was totally unimpressed by David's so-called efforts to get together with Elise against the so-called plan. To me he seemed pretty half-hearted or passive most of the time. If he was really madly in love with Elise and couldn't stop thinking about her, you'd expect him to do something much more aggressive and crazier than just taking the same bus for 3 years hoping to accidentally bump into her or waiting for another 11 months until he read the news of her marriage to finally find the resolve to look for her. And the ending was pretty damn cheesy. 

6/10 for Emily Blunt running scene wearing a super low cut, exposing her hemispheres.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2011)

Dragons Inn: C+

Hatchet II: B-


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2011)

The Adjustment Shitreau

What is this pointless shit did I just see? They we're all like NO YOU CAN'T HAVE THE GIRL, until the end of the movie they are all like FINE HAVE THE GIRL. Such pointless stupidity, basically nothing happened in the movie except the couple meeting.

3/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 17, 2011)

Yasha said:


> 6/10 for Emily Blunt running scene wearing a super low cut, exposing her hemispheres.


I like Emily Blunt.

Maybe she's not the hottest actress around.  (Her chin is questionable).  But I think she is pretty good at her craft.

When she started out, it seems like she was a little more selective about her roles.  Lately she has starred in a bunch of crap though (Gulliver's Travels, Muppets movie, Wolfman).  She needs to get back on track.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2011)

Emily Blunt is a decent actress (all British actresses are) but the girl has a terrible agent. They select too many wannabe blockbusters to get her more known but they take the wrong bets, the movies suck and don't do well. Keira Knightley, Gemma Arterton and Carey Mulligan seem to do it better.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 17, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream - 9/10

Very powerful movie. The last 20 mins or so still give me the shivers. Clint Mansell did a great job with the music (again) and so did the actors. Ellen Burstyn especially was fantastic. Julia Roberts winning the Oscar instead of her in '01 is simply laughable.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 17, 2011)

The Good Shepard - 7/10


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2011)

Hall Pass : 9/10 for a Comedy.

Fake Chow... lol

Rub n Tug, finish with a Teabag... lollerskates


----------



## b0rt (Mar 17, 2011)

Day After Tomorrow - 9.7/10

I really loved this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I like Emily Blunt.
> 
> Maybe she's not the hottest actress around.  (Her chin is questionable).  But I think she is pretty good at her craft.
> 
> When she started out, it seems like she was a little more selective about her roles.  Lately she has starred in a bunch of crap though (Gulliver's Travels, Muppets movie, Wolfman).  She needs to get back on track.



grrr......must........rape.........people.........who.........dislike......Wolfman.


----------



## Grape (Mar 17, 2011)

Requiem for a Dream : SOLID 9.2/10

Truly haunting film. Has been recommended to me several times over the years, but never had interest in scoping it. Darren Aronofsky is a master.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> grrr......must........rape.........people.........who.........dislike......Wolfman.



grrr......must........rape.........people.........who.........dislike......Battle Los Angeles


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 17, 2011)

That's alot of people you two are gonna have to rape.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 17, 2011)

The Hangover | ★★★★ | 4/5


----------



## Nakor (Mar 17, 2011)

Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind - 9/10
I purchased the Blu-ray version of it and I don't think it was much different than the DVD version. It looked slightly better but if you already have the DVD version then I wouldn't bother getting the Blu-ray version yet. 

Oh when I was watching Jersey Shore tonight, they had an extended commercial for Friends with Benefits and it looked funny. I might actually go see it when it comes out. I don't know why they are advertising it so earlier though, it comes out in July.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

The Promise

Really cool look at the making of Springsteen's album _Darkness on the Edge of Town_.  If you're a fan of that album or Springsteen in general definitely check it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a funny America comedy? I feel like I haven't watched one in ages. Btw I don't like Judd Apatow humour, 40 year old Virgin was his only half amusing movie, and seen Hangover, wasn't impressed.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Annie Hall
The Big Lebowski
Raising Arizona
Lost In Translation (maybe not the best since it has drama elements too)
Clerks
BLACK DYNAMITE
Dr Strangelove


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2011)

Agree with Big Lebowski.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 18, 2011)

Rare exports: Film from Finland. I like these kind of movies with weird stories. Was pretty funny but was not scary at all. *7/10*


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2011)

TRON Legacy, pretty awesome, I really liked it, I'll give it *8/10*


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 18, 2011)

*Star Wars: Episode IV: A New Hope:* I found this movie to be a little bit boring and not as fun as the prequels. I have a feeling I am gonna likes Episodes I, II, and III more than the classics. We'll see, though. I still have to watch Episodes V and VI. 6/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

New Hope is still leagues above all the prequels, Empire shit on all of them aswell.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 18, 2011)

Panic said:


> *Star Wars: Episode IV: A New Hope:* I found this movie to be a little bit boring and not as fun as the prequels. I have a feeling I am gonna likes Episodes I, II, and III more than the classics. We'll see, though. I still have to watch Episodes V and VI. 6/10.



I find your lack of taste disturbing.

Also what are you doing watching the prequels first?


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 18, 2011)

Panic said:


> *Star Wars: Episode IV: A New Hope:* I found this movie to be a little bit boring and not as fun as the prequels. I have a feeling I am gonna likes Episodes I, II, and III more than the classics. We'll see, though. I still have to watch Episodes V and VI. 6/10.



I only watched episode III, since I thought the other were a bit old


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2011)

the Star Wars prequel thing has me in stitches. It just proves to me that a major reason people love the original trilogy and hate the new one is pure nostalgic. The original films actually suffer from a lot of the problems that the new ones are plagued with(I still consider the originals to be much better, but I think the prequels' badness has been overstated)

Limitless: A-

It was a pretty unique and edgy thriller with solid characters and a unique visual style. Some things are.......strange, like how the 'murder' is never resolved. The ending.......Im not sure. It felt kind of lazy, but it was still interesting. All in all, I really liked it.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

MH the prequels aren't half as well made as New Hope or Empire. The story overall is rubbish, complicated and plain boring. Natalie Portman's character is annoying and why does she never age? The romance is overblown, the acting is horrid esp by Christensen, overuse of CGI, they all need a serious edit, and it doesn't help that they all look too fake. The only thing going for them are the action set pieces but even then they're convoluted and overly long. The saber fights are good tho.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 18, 2011)

Get him To the Greek- I did not like this movie. I found it heavily overrated. Most of the jokes just seem to throw random curse words together for some kind of comedic effect. Too bad it didn't do it as well as Hot Tub Time Machine.

Police Academy- This is one of my favorite comedy movies. Highly underrated IMO.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2011)

Paul: A-

I fucking loved this movie. When I saw the trailer, I wasn't interested much but BOYYYY was I wrong about that. This movie is fucking awesome. Go watch it, it's just fucking awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> New Hope is still leagues above all the prequels, Empire shit on all of them aswell.



Return of the Jedi > Empire Strikes Back


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha yeah no


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2011)

Hahaaaaaa... yeah...


----------



## Nakor (Mar 18, 2011)

Empire Strikes Back is the best Star Wars movie. 

Empire Strikes Back > A New Hope > Return of the Jedi > Revenge of the Sith > Attack of the Clones > The Phantom Menace.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 18, 2011)

Return is the 2nd best Star Wars film.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2011)

Return of the Jedi > Empire Strikes Back > A New Hope > Revenge of the Sith > The Phantom Menace > Attack of the Clones.

In my opinion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> the Star Wars prequel thing has me in stitches. It just proves to me that a major reason people love the original trilogy and hate the new one is pure nostalgic. The original films actually suffer from a lot of the problems that the new ones are plagued with(I still consider the originals to be much better, but I think the prequels' badness has been overstated)
> 
> Limitless: A-
> 
> It was a pretty unique and edgy thriller with solid characters and a unique visual style. Some things are.......strange, like how the 'murder' is never resolved. The ending.......Im not sure. It felt kind of lazy, but it was still interesting. All in all, I really liked it.



People hate the prequels because they have horrible story, uncharismatic characters, no synergy between characters and generally most of the things in those movies come off as souless.

I don't think nostalgia has a big thing to do with to be honest. Star Wars is a huge franchise, and basically every year something comes out that people love. 

I've never heard that people said the old movies were flawless. The script is really the only thing that is really bad in those old movies, and there are a ton of stuff that makes up for that short coming. One thing I don't like about the old movies is kinda how Luke became super bad ass in Return of the Jedi, would have been nice to see how he became strong.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 18, 2011)

Star Wars is one of the few series' where I don't mind someone getting huge power ups off screen.

I don't know why. Guess I'm just biased


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2011)

Shrek 4: C

Meh, not funny enough. Pretty heartwrenching at times though.



> MH the prequels aren't half as well made as New Hope or Empire. The story overall is rubbish, complicated and plain boring. Natalie Portman's character is annoying and why does she never age? The romance is overblown, the acting is horrid esp by Christensen, overuse of CGI, they all need a serious edit, and it doesn't help that they all look too fake. The only thing going for them are the action set pieces but even then they're convoluted and overly long. The saber fights are good tho.



First off.......look at the stories of the original trilogy. The first one is pretty much a carbon copy of "The Hidden Fortress". The character arcs are almost literally taken from the rule book. The 2nd movie had no real story(well, it had an episodic story) and honestly......I dont even remember Return of the Jedi's story outside of the Ewoks, Jaba the Hutt, and those speed bike things.

Not saying the prequels were any better. But what made the original films so good was that it was fresh and original. We never saw anything like that before. Star Wars(the first 2, maybe 3) is the perfect representation of spectacle at its finest......But that's it.


Your Portman comments can easily be thrown back at Carrie Fisher, whose acting in the first film SUCKED. (I tend to blame Lucas for the bad acting in Star Wars films.....Empire Strikes Back had MUCH better acting). I can also argue that Luke was a little bitch in the first film and was annoying. Plus, C3PO irritated me. 

The CGI.....Honestly, I remember thinking it was fine for the time. All CGI becomes dated eventually. I have copies of the original first 2 films and that has some pretty sucky special effects by todays standards as well(although they do have a charm too them and I do prefer bad practical effects over bad CGI effects).



> *People hate the prequels because they have horrible story, uncharismatic characters, no synergy between characters and generally most of the things in those movies come off as souless.
> 
> I don't think nostalgia has a big thing to do with to be honest. Star Wars is a huge franchise, and basically every year something comes out that people love.
> 
> I've never heard that people said the old movies were flawless. The script is really the only thing that is really bad in those old movies, and there are a ton of stuff that makes up for that short coming. One thing I don't like about the old movies is kinda how Luke became super bad ass in Return of the Jedi, would have been nice to see how he became strong.*


1) Once again, if anyone thinks Star Wars has a 'good' story, they're just trying to sound critical. The Star Wars story has nothing new.

2) What I am saying is that most of the faunts the prequels share, the originals did too. Im not saying the prequels are good. Honestly, I think they're all kind of mediocre. But bad acting, dialogue, convoluted script......the old star wars films had that too. Yet we're used too it because we grew up with it. I think the Indiana Jones films are the same way.


3) So you use 'story' first when attacking the new one, yet claim the story is also bad for the old ones, yet one trilogy sucks while the other is great......yet both have 'bad' stories? 

See why I can't take these anti prequel/pro original stances seriously? Most fans dont even seem to know why they feel the way they do.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2011)

> First off.......look at the stories of the original trilogy. The first one is pretty much a carbon copy of "The Hidden Fortress".



Which Lucas had admitted, I see nothing wrong with this.



> We never saw anything like that before. Star Wars(the first 2, maybe 3) is the perfect representation of spectacle at its finest......But that's it.



It's much more than a spectacle, it set a standard for movies, it pushed boundaries. What more did it need to do? And say what you want about all the characters, Hayden Christensen's shit fest>>>The rest. Just atrocious acting.

And you can't use the Rose tinted nostalgia on me since I watched the original trilogy after Attack of the Clones.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> People hate the prequels because they have horrible story, *uncharismatic characters, no synergy between characters and generally most of the things in those movies come off as souless*.



This is my main reason for not liking the prequels compared to the original trilogy. While the acting wasn't "great" in the original trilogy, I thought all the actors had great chemistry between each other. Han Solo was incredibly charismatic throughout the trilogy and no one in the prequels even comes close to it. 

The acting in the prequels was very robotic and I couldn't develop any true empathy for any of the characters. When watching the original trilogy I cared about Luke, Leia, and Han.  

The story in both the original and prequels wasn't anything special, but I thought it was performed better in the original trilogy. I think they tried to do too much in the prequels. I'm a big fan of the SW universe, as I've read many of the books and comics.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 19, 2011)

Just watched *A Bittersweet Life*. Man, Korea really knows how to make films that I really love. I think I'm gonna have to go on a Korean film binge soon. *Awesome/10*.


----------



## Detective (Mar 19, 2011)

*Film:* Battle: Los Angeles 
*Rating:* **** out of *****

Notes: This movie wasn't trying to win the Oscars, or milk the storyline enough to try for a trilogy. It was what I thought it would be. A good entertaining film during the time of year that usually has very little selection in terms of quality(i.e Red Riding Hood, The Green Hornet  ).


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2011)

> Which Lucas had admitted, I see nothing wrong with this.



I don't either. But 'story' is not something Star Wars should be praised for. It barely registers in these types of movies.

I will say this, if maybe this is what you mean, I didn't like how Episode 1 focused so much on the racing subplot. I respect the attempt to be different, but it didnt feel Star Wars-ish to me.



> It's much more than a spectacle, it set a standard for movies, it pushed boundaries. What more did it need to do? And say what you want about all the characters, Hayden Christensen's shit fest>>>The rest. Just atrocious acting.



You say 'spectacle' as if thats a bad thing. I find nothing wrong with being a spectacle. It's a very good spectacle. Trying to downplay that suggests you're trying to make a movie better than it is.



> And you can't use the Rose tinted nostalgia on me since I watched the original trilogy after Attack of the Clones.



Not necessarily. First off, how old were you? I didn't see the films until my early teens, but long before them, I had toys, etc. Star Wars was a cultural phenomenom. If you didn't experience it, then the only possibility is you were born when the prequels were on the horizon.

I'd also argue that Hayden was just as bad as Hamil and Fischer in the first film. (I actually remember thinking Hayden was decent in episode 3 though). To be fair, it has been awhile since I've seen the prequels. Whereas I've seen episode 4-5 more recently.

FYI, as strange as it sounds, my biggest disapointment with the prequels was costume design. Everyone in the old trilogy looks badass, from the main characters to the Storm Troopers to the Rebel Alliance. I thought the prequels had rather bland outfits.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 19, 2011)

Jesus Christ... I didn't mean to start a huge fucking debate over Star Wars. People have different opinions of the movies, that's all. Just relax.

*Star Wars: Episode V: Empire Strikes Back:* I found this movie to be a lot better than A New Hope. I am not saying that the action makes the movie, but I think the ones with a little less action are a little more boring. I think that's why I liked parts II and III more than I did Phantom Menace.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> 1) Once again, if anyone thinks Star Wars has a 'good' story, they're just trying to sound critical. The Star Wars story has nothing new.


Yeah, you're right dude. Robin Hood isn't a good story, because it is "nothing new" (Robin Hood like Star Wars borrows from older tales). A story does to be original in order for it to be compelling. 



> 2) What I am saying is that most of the faunts the prequels share, the originals did too. Im not saying the prequels are good. Honestly, I think they're all kind of mediocre. But bad acting, dialogue, convoluted script......the old star wars films had that too. Yet we're used too it because we grew up with it. I think the Indiana Jones films are the same way.


Episode 4 and 5 were pretty straight forward - 6 (which is regarded as the worst one usually) is the only one that came off as convoluted. Again, no one has ever claimed Star Wars is perfect. So what if it has *some* of the same weaknesses of the prequels? How does that make them on equal footing entirely or even near it? 




> 3) So you use 'story' first when attacking the new one, yet claim the story is also bad for the old ones, yet one trilogy sucks while the other is great......yet both have 'bad' stories?


Assuming #3 is a response to my 3rd paragraph, I'm not sure how their bad dialogue translates to bad plotline. The storyline is relatively simple, yes - but a movie cannot have a "bad" plot if it has a twist that everyone talks about to this day. The storyline for Star Wars is not suppose to be complex, but as I said before that does not make it not compelling. 

Also, even if I were to fancy your idea. Are you seriously implying that because a movie might not have a great storyline, it cannot be good? That sounds highly hypocritical based on some of the things you've said about countless movies with bad or simple plots. It seems like you just feel like going against the grain.

And like I said before, since when was the Star Wars script ever highly praised (which seems to be your argument for why the old movies were just as mediocre)? The original ones at the very least follow more conventional ways of story telling, while the new ones skip a lot of important phases. In the grand scheme of things, an entire movie in Episode 1 actually came off as pointless and filler. Even basic things like caring (or even knowing) who the protagonist come off as strange and awkward in the newer ones. 

As I said before, characters and charm are a huge difference between the two genres. 

Also, the original Star Wars did something that every fantasy is suppose to do, establish a world for the person viewing to be emerged in. That is a huge reason for its success, and why prequels were even made in the first place.

The prequels having a horrible story are only one of the things wrong with the prequel.

I could write an entire book on why the prequels were no where near as good as the originals.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> the Star Wars prequel thing has me in stitches. It just proves to me that a major reason people love the original trilogy and hate the new one is pure nostalgic. The original films actually suffer from a lot of the problems that the new ones are plagued with(I still consider the originals to be much better, but I think the prequels' badness has been overstated)


I don't hate the prequels. I hate moments in them and think the original trilogy is much better but the prequels are a mix of good and bad. For every terrible moment there is something I really like in each movie.

However watching the prequels first is not right. They were made as back story for the originals. You're not going to watch X-Men Origins Wolverine before the X-Men trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

I watched Episodes one, two, and three first when I was younger, because I thought they were made first, and I knew they were chronologically first.

It wasn't until a couple years back I saw the Original trilogy. It's obviously superior.

*Quantum of Solace* | ★★★★ | 4/5

My first James Bond movie.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 19, 2011)

Since we are talking about Star Wars, I figured this is relevent. It's Nick Frost and Simon Pegg doing a scene from Star Wars when they were filming Paul:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5W8EBHNsLc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (Mar 19, 2011)

Detective said:


> *Film:* Battle: Los Angeles
> *Rating:* **** out of *****
> 
> Notes: This movie wasn't trying to win the Oscars, or milk the storyline enough to try for a trilogy. It was what I thought it would be.* A good entertaining film during the time of year that usually has very little selection in terms of quality(i.e Red Riding Hood, The Green Hornet  ).*



Look into independent films.  Some really good ones are coming out right now.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

> I don't either. But 'story' is not something Star Wars should be praised for. It barely registers in these types of movies.



The praise for Star Wars is due to the extensive Universe it was able to create. The characters, the designs, the worlds and everything about it was wonderful.



> I'd also argue that Hayden was just as bad as Hamil and Fischer in the first film. (I actually remember thinking Hayden was decent in episode 3 though). To be fair, it has been awhile since I've seen the prequels. Whereas I've seen episode 4-5 more recently.



I can't agree with that at all since at no point I was annoyed by either of them as much as the whining moron that was Anakin Skywalker. Don't even get me started on the "Nooo" from Ep III.



> Not necessarily. First off, how old were you? I didn't see the films until my early teens, but long before them, I had toys, etc. Star Wars was a cultural phenomenom. If you didn't experience it, then the only possibility is you were born when the prequels were on the horizon.



I never had their toys and I really only knew about Darth Vader.


----------



## Skylit (Mar 19, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs the World - 9/10

Very entertaining. I loved it, actually.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2011)

Limitless: Better then the adjustment shitreau. 8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2011)

> Yeah, you're right dude. Robin Hood isn't a good story, because it is "nothing new" (Robin Hood like Star Wars borrows from older tales). A story does to be original in order for it to be compelling.



lol, too easy. You had to use a story that was recently remade into an immensely bland, dull film. A compelling movie and a compelling story are two different things, believe it or not. 



> Episode 4 and 5 were pretty straight forward - 6 (which is regarded as the worst one usually) is the only one that came off as convoluted. Again, no one has ever claimed Star Wars is perfect. So what if it has some of the same weaknesses of the prequels? How does that make them on equal footing entirely or even near it?



lol, the funny thing is that when I was younger, I thought 6 was the best(but I can only remember a few things about it now so probably would feelm different). It's not 'some' of the same weaknesses. It's  'a lot' of the same sequences. (They do lack plenty of strengths of the originals though).



> Assuming #3 is a response to my 3rd paragraph, I'm not sure how their bad dialogue translates to bad plotline. The storyline is relatively simple, yes - but a movie cannot have a "bad" plot if it has a twist that everyone talks about to this day. The storyline for Star Wars is not suppose to be complex, but as I said before that does not make it not compelling.



My mistake. I think I meant 'script'. 



> Also, even if I were to fancy your idea. Are you seriously implying that because a movie might not have a great storyline, it cannot be good? That sounds highly hypocritical based on some of the things you've said about countless movies with bad or simple plots. It seems like you just feel like going against the grain.



Have you been reading all my responses since this debate started? I dont think there is anything wrong with being a spectacle. Star Wars is a great spectacle. It seems it's you guys who are reluctant to embrace it as such. 



> And like I said before, since when was the Star Wars script ever highly praised (which seems to be your argument for why the old movies were just as mediocre)? The original ones at the very least follow more conventional ways of story telling, while the new ones skip a lot of important phases. In the grand scheme of things, an entire movie in Episode 1 actually came off as pointless and filler. Even basic things like caring (or even knowing) who the protagonist come off as strange and awkward in the newer ones.



Ugh.....stop putting words in my mouth. Once again, I love the original movies as SPECTACLES. I never said they were mediocre(on the contrary, I think the prequels were the mediocre ones.) I said that most of the issues people have with the newer ones can also be traced back to the older ones. 



> As I said before, characters and charm are a huge difference between the two genres.
> 
> Also, the original Star Wars did something that every fantasy is suppose to do, establish a world for the person viewing to be emerged in. That is a huge reason for its success, and why prequels were even made in the first place.
> 
> The prequels having a horrible story are only one of the things wrong with the prequel.



genres? I presume you mean the trilogies? To be fair, I partially agree. I like Luke, Han Solo, and most of the characters of old more than I like the new ones. But I also grew up with them. When I rewatched the first film recently, I found Luke to be annoying, whiney and obnoxious(I did like him more in the sequel). Plus, your complaint is quite subjective. 

Not everyone, or even most people, hate the prequels(if you look at the imdb statistics for episode I; the majority of votes went to giving it a 7/10, the 2nd majority a 6/10.)

Im not sure you know what qualifies as 'story', but whatever.



> I could write an entire book on why the prequels were no where near as good as the originals.



Really? Your answers so far have been kind of vague. 



> I don't hate the prequels. I hate moments in them and think the original trilogy is much better but the prequels are a mix of good and bad. For every terrible moment there is something I really like in each movie.



Pretty much what I feel. I think both trilogies have good and bad, but the bad in the original bugs me much less, partially for nostalgia, partially for its immense creativity. I do feel Lucas would've done better had he let someone else direct/polish his films though.


> The praise for Star Wars is due to the extensive Universe it was able to create. The characters, the designs, the worlds and everything about it was wonderful.



I 100% agree on most of that(not everything about it was wonderful.....But I think I get what you mean anyway). But that's not story. That's spectacle(or a major part of it).



> I can't agree with that at all since at no point I was annoyed by either of them as much as the whining moron that was Anakin Skywalker. Don't even get me started on the "Nooo" from Ep III.



That's where the differences come from(but yeah......that "Nooo!" bit was atrocious....In fact, it almost nearly sunk episode 3 for me on its own.

lol, before anyone accuses me of trying to start a flame war, I want to stress that if I think a movie is being unfairly hated, I tend to defend it. It's worse when people start seeming to try to leach off past arguments but fail to realize what they're talking about. That's why I think most of the hatred comes from nostalgia. VBD usually is more than reliable in presenting good arguments, but not so much with the SW prequels.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 19, 2011)

Kick-Ass

9/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

*Rango* | ★★★★ | 4/5

Hilarious movie. Tons of film references. And am I the only one who saw some religious symbolism there?


----------



## Fan o Flight (Mar 19, 2011)

Paul 6/10
It was alright overall. The comedy was funny at times but the humor was pretty dry and he overdone jokes only worked for a while.

Battle of Los Angeles 8/10
I liked it a whole lot better than war of the worlds since we actually got to see the aliens in combat and not just the technology. Nice to see the marine point of view instead of some random citizen blowing crap up.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2011)

The Bounty Hunter: F

Wow...........just, wow..........Childish, unlikable characters stumble through a contrived and cliched story and........fall in love again.

70% of the jokes were just........were they even joking? I couldnt tell. the rest were downright annoying.

It is nice to see Gerard Butler act against type somewhat but.....not sure it worked.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 19, 2011)

Gerard Butler and Rom-coms don't go together. The only thing worse than The Bounty Hunter is The Ugly Truth. I shudder just thinking of that crap fest. And Jennifer Aniston should stop playing Rachel and do something different for once.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

lol Jennifer Aniston


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 19, 2011)

Kick Ass. I am disappoint. It was decent, but the hype I heard made me expect too much. Giving it a 7/10 seems a bit generous for me, I'm going with 6.5.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 19, 2011)

I didn't like Kick-Ass that much.

I said this pages ago, but I found it obnoxious.

And then someone said not to read the comic.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah if you didnt like the movie for the love of god skip the comic.


----------



## Koi (Mar 20, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Bounty Hunter: F
> 
> Wow...........just, wow..........Childish, unlikable characters stumble through a contrived and cliched story and........fall in love again.
> 
> ...





Ennoea said:


> Gerard Butler and Rom-coms don't go together. The only thing worse than The Bounty Hunter is The Ugly Truth. I shudder just thinking of that crap fest. And Jennifer Aniston should stop playing Rachel and do something different for once.


It's kind of weird that about 90% of his career has been in making absolutely shitty movies but he's generally still a sort of well-liked guy.  Not many actors can really say that about themselves, and certainly less actresses can.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 20, 2011)

All Tomorrow's Parties

Documentary about the fan driven music festival.  It's not so much a history of the event though they do explain how it got kickstarted.  It's more of a "day in the life" even though it skips around years to show some of the amazing musicians that have performed.  It's pretty uneven and a bit unfocused but I think that's the point and it really conveys a great sense of camaraderie amongst all the people there.  The performances shown are top notch and amazing.  It certainly does help to be a fan of the bands to really fully enjoy it.  I've always toyed around with the notion of going to a ATP festival( They're held in the UK, Japan, and New York though I think the last one has been moved now to a different state) but after this film I am definitely going to go to one asap.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2011)

Gerard Butler's career sort of crashed after 300(where it was hyped).

The funny thing is prior to 300, he was skinny, weak looking and just considered a pretty boy(although I actually liked him). 

But he just did crap movie after movies I simply dont like(chick flicks). To be fair, some of them did well at the box office and I did like "Law Abiding Citizen".....


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 20, 2011)

> It's kind of weird that about 90% of his career has been in making absolutely shitty movies but he's generally still a sort of well-liked guy. Not many actors can really say that about themselves, and certainly less actresses can.



Meh he's a decent enough actor and he really does try hard, he needs to be more selective though.

When Harry Met Sally 7/10

I really wasn't so impressed by this as I thought I would be. Still it's enjoyable and the orgasm scene is probably one of the funniest thing's I've seen in a rom com.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 20, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Gerard Butler's career sort of crashed after 300(where it was hyped).
> 
> The funny thing is prior to 300, he was skinny, weak looking and just considered a pretty boy(although I actually liked him).
> 
> But he just did crap movie after movies I simply dont like(chick flicks). To be fair, some of them did well at the box office and I did like "Law Abiding Citizen".....


Law Abiding Citizen was one of my favorite movies in 2009.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

Grown Ups | 3/5

Seems to intentionally avoid character development and proper build up, but compensates for this with it's laughs and chemistry between actors.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 20, 2011)

*Teeth:* I have been told by friends and random people on the internet for the past 4 years that I should really watch this movie. So, today when I realized it was available through instant stream on Netflix, I decided to check it out. The concept of the movie is cool, but the story was lack-luster. In the beginning, I wanted to kill the self-righteous abstinent hard-core sucking God's dick teens, but I kind of got over it when the main bitch's snatch started eating dick. Overall, if you wanna gross yourself out, look into it. Her 3rd and 4th victims made my dick hurt.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 20, 2011)

Bruce Almighty ~ 6/10

meh, watch it once but probably not again. was on a movie channel.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 20, 2011)

The Bushido Blade: D-

It's interesting seeing such a cast(Toshiro Mifune, Sonny Chiba, Tetsuro Tambo, Mako, Richard Boone, James Earl Jones, Frank Converse, etc...)......but they're all poorly used. It has its moments I guess...


----------



## Based (Mar 20, 2011)

Love and Other Drugs - 2/10 

Pretty much softcore porn.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 20, 2011)

Grown ups, funny as hell but the plot was decent

7/10


----------



## Stunna (Mar 20, 2011)

Iron Man | 4/5


----------



## Time Expired (Mar 20, 2011)

*Zombieland* - hysterical/10

I about died when Eisenberg hit the wipers to fend off a zombie that made its way through the windshield    

What the hell were they thinking?  IDK - and quite frankly I don't care.  It was senseless fun/zombie apocalypse goodness.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2011)

Whoops, forgot.

The Lincoln Laywer: B

It's a pretty good movie with a stellar cast, some good suspense and an interesting story...but the narrative flow was kind of uneven. Too much time is spent on stuff that amounts to little-to-no important(Marisa Tomei's character). If they wanted to make a character understudy, they could've made it work. But they focus mainly on the main case, so everything feels like padding.

Still, I liked it, but if you have to see one movie, see Limitless.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2011)

Lincoln Lawyer surprised me, mostly because a film has been made with Matthew Mcconaughey in which he's not the worst one. If anything he was actually pretty decent. One thing I never thought I'd say.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 21, 2011)

_Norwegian Wood - 3/10_


Fucked up. God it was horrible except Midori. Maybe if I hadn't read the book recently, it wouldn't be like this but.. I don't know.. sountracks were just awful. Movie was like a porno altogether. Maybe they shouldn't make movies from novels.. Never Let Me Go was also mediocre.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

All Good Things - 3/10

Aside from seeing Kirsten Dunst's tits (and when this is considered a high point in a movie then you know something is seriously wrong), this movie was pretty terrible.

First off the acting was decent. I am never big on acting one way or the other so if they are shitty performances or not the movie usually gets a pass here. Fuck it.

The story was stupid. It had no real point. It was basically about 1 hour of build-up to something we are certain is going to happen we just it to fucking happen already and get it over with. I don't give a shit about their life or their med school or their shitty family business. Maybe if they killed people for a living, but they don't. It's boring.

After sitting through an hour of boring (and very insubstantial) character development you get what you're waiting for. And it's disappointing. 

Then nothing happens. 

Then something happens you don't really care about anymore.

Then a new character is introduced and you have no time to care about him either way.

Then the movie ends by basically saying "oh nothing really happened lol".

Fuck you, movie. Fuck you to hell.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lincoln Lawyer surprised me, mostly because a film has been made with Matthew Mcconaughey in which he's not the worst one. If anything he was actually pretty decent. One thing I never thought I'd say.



Yeah, I think Matthew can do a great job. However, when he started doing comedies........He lost it for me. he just came across as annoying. Not helped by his bizarre real life attitudes.

But I thought he was superb here.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Whoops, forgot.
> 
> The Lincoln Laywer: B
> 
> ...


I read the book,and I personally did not like it. I probably won't see the movie until it hits Cinemax or some other on demand channels. Matthew isn't helping anything either  .


----------



## Yasha (Mar 21, 2011)

Kobe said:


> _Norwegian Wood - 3/10_
> 
> 
> Fucked up. God it was horrible except Midori. Maybe if I hadn't read the book recently, it wouldn't be like this but.. I don't know.. sountracks were just awful. Movie was like a porno altogether. Maybe they shouldn't make movies from novels.. Never Let Me Go was also mediocre.



The novel itself is nothing more than a pornographic material. 

That movie has been sitting in my HD for a couple of weeks. Gotta find time to watch it.


----------



## Kobe (Mar 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> The novel itself is nothing more than a pornographic material.
> 
> That movie has been sitting in my HD for a couple of weeks. Gotta find time to watch it.



True but you'll understand what I meant once you watch it. Story is almost none, zip.


----------



## Ash (Mar 21, 2011)

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones. 4/10 

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith. 5/10

Playing The Force Unleashed and filling my veins with every amount of information from The Old Republic lately got me in the Star Wars mood. The two choices being imo the worst Star Wars movies made, I watched them just for the action. I could go on and on about how Hayden Christiansen is a shit actor and how Yoda looked worse than Christiansen acted, but everyone already knows that.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

The Animal (Rob Schneider) ~ 8.5/10 I really thought this movie was funny. really funny. and there was a decent story to it too.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 21, 2011)

*The Machinist:* If this had been the 1st movies I had ever seen where the main character has a split personality and is unaware of it, I think I might have liked it better. But, having seen Fight Club and High Tension before this, I didn't enjoy it a whole lot because I saw the twist coming. Overall, worth watching, but do it on Netflix or download it. Don't pay for it. 6/10.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 22, 2011)

Never let me go 7/10

Pretty interesting drama with a sci-fi twist sometime at 1/3 of the movie. The casting is good with Mulligan leading the picture quite nicely. The slow pace actually help the character developtment cause you understand better the way they live and how are their experiences. Beautifully filmed too, this one is a more than decent small movie.


----------



## Ash (Mar 23, 2011)

Underworld. 9/10

Love this movie. I think Vampires are overrated and overdone, but this movie does them good since it's an action-based movie and not some silly romance horror involving highschoolers. Werewolves are also my favorite fantasy monsters and despite them not doing much in this movie, I still say they were done right here too. This is one of my favorite werewolf movies, and hell, probably my favorite vampire movie as well.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 23, 2011)

Incendies 8/10

What a brutal story this canadian movie has. Seriously, the ending punchs you in the face with all its might, not that the going during the pic is soft... Great actors, awesome sreenplay, fabulous directing, everything is exceptional here. I want to see the danish movie that won the Oscar for best foreign feaute instead of this one cause i cant really imagine a better option than this one. Its very appealing for the ol' Hollywood taste.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 23, 2011)

*Star Wars: Episode VI: Return of the Jedi:* This movie really brought together the older 3 movies for me. I didn't think I was going to like them too much when I first watched A New Hope. My opinion changed slightly with Empire Strikes Back, but Return of the Jedi was amazing. I know I sparked quite a debate not too long ago about the Star Wars movies and a lot of people posted their favorites in order. Now that I've seen all 6, I fee like I can post mine, although it'll probably start another shit storm.

Revenge of the Sith>The Close Wars>Return of the Jedi>Empire Strikes Back>Phantom Menace>A New Hope


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 23, 2011)

Grown Ups: B+


----------



## Rukia (Mar 23, 2011)

I think Sucker Punch is going to suck.  ZERO critics have seen it so far.

Terrible sign!





MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I think Matthew can do a great job. However, when he started doing comedies........He lost it for me. he just came across as annoying. Not helped by his bizarre real life attitudes.
> 
> But I thought he was superb here.


I thought Matt just played himself.

Anyways, the film was pretty decent.

7/10 seems about right to me.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 23, 2011)

Panic said:


> Revenge of the Sith>The Close Wars>Return of the Jedi>Empire Strikes Back>Phantom Menace>A New Hope



Phantom Menace before A New Hope..never thought I'd see the day.


----------



## Gaiash (Mar 24, 2011)

Dr. Kirk said:


> I could go on and on about how Hayden Christiansen is a shit actor and how Yoda looked worse than Christiansen acted, but everyone already knows that.


Hayden's acting never bothered me to be honest. As for Yoda the real problem with him being CGI was that he looked nothing like puppet Yoda. If they wanted to make him CGI so he could fight Dooku and Palpatine that was fair enough but I think they should have kept the puppet as a base and the scenes where he was just sitting down.


----------



## LilyKurosaki (Mar 24, 2011)

The Tourist:  7/10


----------



## G (Mar 24, 2011)

Tron legacy 10/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 24, 2011)

The Losers - 8/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 24, 2011)

Mathew always plays himself. He's great at it. 

Tidal Wave: C

A South Korean film which is VERY awkward to watch considering the recent tsunami in Japan(the film almost seems prophetic for it). The problem with this movie is that it has annoying comic relief and some annoying characters and the actual 'disaster' doesn't happen until late in the movie.

The first wave that strikes though......amazing. "2012" paled in comparison. Seeing buildings topple like that, its so detailed you can even see glass shatter. Overall, the CGI is pretty good. It just takes too long to get to its strengths.

Where Eagles Dare: B+

Pretty good war action-thriller that rarely(if ever) stops. A bit long and a bit confusing at times, but still a very engaging and well crafted film. My only real complaint is that Clint Eastwood seems wasted. At this point, he only had major film success with his spaghetti westerns, but he's just.......wasted here, playing nothing more than Richard Burton's sidekick. 

I really did like Burton though. He was badass, but has his own style of acting. It really worked here and I felt it was always his movie(not Eastwoods. Many reviewers think Eastwood stole the show). Ironic that I watch a Richard Burton movie on the day his on-and-off again wife Elizabeth Taylor died. 

I need to see more of his films, but it seems his performances usually reflect the quality of said films.............He was awful in Exorcist 2(which was an awful movie anyway).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 24, 2011)

Barney's version 7/10

This one was a bit of a surprise in the sense that I didnt know exactly what to expect previously and it delivered a classic biopic with a solid lead actor experience. Paul Giamatti does incredible work here well acompanied with a nice cast, specially Dustin Hoffman. The movie follows the classic rules of biopic so no big surprises in the realisation department but the story is interesting enough to keep your attention for no less than 2 hours and a quarter. I found pretty curious the Oscar nom to Make-up. Its truly a very subtle job to show different actors in their earlier and older years without looking like wearing a mask more fitting Lord of the Rings movie types.


----------



## Black☆Star (Mar 24, 2011)

Sleey Hollow - 10/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2011)

*Humpday-A-*
Definitely the biggest surprise I've seen in a long time. Based on the title, cover, and description I thought I was going to get a shitty low-brow comedy. But since it has that one guy from The League in it, I gave it a whirl. Loved it. Instead of the expected homophobic jokes, I got a enjoyable, sincere and tender examination of male platonic relationships.


----------



## Ash (Mar 24, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Hayden's acting never bothered me to be honest. As for Yoda the real problem with him being CGI was that he looked nothing like puppet Yoda. If they wanted to make him CGI so he could fight Dooku and Palpatine that was fair enough but I think they should have kept the puppet as a base and the scenes where he was just sitting down.



I agree about Yoda. At the end of The Phantom Menace they made him into CG so he could walk around the room, and it looked exactly like the muppet Yoda if he could walk. The new Yoda is too extremely unlike either the OT or TPM model to be taken seriously.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 24, 2011)

Mega Monster Battle: ULTRA GALAXY LEGEND = A-


----------



## Orxon (Mar 24, 2011)

_Final Fantasy: Advent Children_

Fucking terrible piece of shit movie

Why does it exist, seriously.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 24, 2011)

Why would you watch it in the first place


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 24, 2011)

It's pretty stupid but I did always enjoy the Tifa fight.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 24, 2011)

_*Limitless-C+*_

Any part where it's just Bradley Cooper doing crazy stuff with his super-brain is pretty fun. Any part where it tries to be a thriller, awful.


----------



## Pseudo (Mar 24, 2011)

_Hell Boy_ - 3/5


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> _*Limitless-C+*_
> 
> Any part where it's just Bradley Cooper doing crazy stuff with his super-brain is pretty fun. Any part where it tries to be a thriller, awful.



I didn't like how it's a Faustian cautionary tale that doesn't advise caution at all or require Bradley Cooper to sacrifice anything.

The drug makes everything better with the minimum of bad consequences. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, did no other NZT-user have an epiphany as profound as, "I'll study pharmacology and make the effects permanent with no side-effects!" As if side-effects are tangible things you can extract from a pill. It'd be like if a genie had gone through dozens of masters and only our protagonist thought to use his third wish for more wishes...and he got them.

Another example: His ex-girlfriend makes it a point to say, "If you stay on the drug, I can't stay with you because you're not the same person." At the end, she's still with him despite his still having the NZT-enhanced brain.




Plus, it looks and feels like a Shia Lebouf vehicle because it was meant to be one


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2011)

The Hamiltons

7/10

I was pretty surprised by this movie. It could have been a huge cliché, but it threw in a twist I didn't see coming at the end. It's no masterpiece, but I enjoyed it and it was worth watching. The main character was the best part about it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I didn't like how it's a Faustian cautionary tale that doesn't advise caution at all or require Bradley Cooper to sacrifice anything.
> 
> The drug makes everything better with the minimum of bad consequences.
> 
> ...



Yep, the whole thing was stupid, with no real lesson to it. But I'd be lying if I didn't have fun with it. Bradley Cooper definitely has enough charisma to make any douchebag seem likeable, and I dug the look of the movie. Really it was only  the attempts at danger that really bugged me, the amount of suspension of disbelief needed was too much.

Sure that guy who got his face sliced open won't harbor any ill feelings. For a man who thinks about everything he sure missed that very obvious problem...and then didn't bother coming up with a solution and just let it peculate until "shit got real," even though every single problem he comes across while on the drug he solves right quick.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2011)

lol.  So apparently Sucker Punch is the worst movie of the year.  I don't have to see it to know that the PG13 rating was a bad sign.  A movie like that has no chance of working when it hinders itself.

I might see Paul tomorrow if I get bored enough.  Source Code looks promising for next weekend.

Hollywood sales are down 21% so far from last year.  I expect that trend to continue.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

> Hollywood sales are down 21% so far from last year. I expect that trend to continue.



Oh great Hollywood will probably use this to jack up prices more.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 25, 2011)

Go watch an independent film Rukia if you're desperate enough.

Or depending on your area they have cool night screenings of old classic/cult films.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 25, 2011)

Paul is a good movie, I saw it and laughed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.  So apparently Sucker Punch is the worst movie of the year.  I don't have to see it to know that the PG13 rating was a bad sign.  A movie like that has no chance of working when it hinders itself.
> 
> I might see Paul tomorrow if I get bored enough.  Source Code looks promising for next weekend.
> 
> Hollywood sales are down 21% so far from last year.  I expect that trend to continue.



Ugh, I figured it would either suck or be awesome. Zach Snyder has kind of lost it. After 300, he did Watchmen(which people are mixed on), that Owl movie(did anyone see it?) and now this........ouch.

The Source Code looks generic though. It looks like a poor mans "Deja Vu"(which wasnt all that either). 

I'll probably see it, but I'd rather see Insidious.


----------



## Vault (Mar 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> I didn't like how it's a Faustian cautionary tale that doesn't advise caution at all or require Bradley Cooper to sacrifice anything.
> 
> The drug makes everything better with the minimum of bad consequences.
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly. Your spoiler tag pretty much showed a crater sized plothole. And also the unsolved murder was kinda weird.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 25, 2011)

Rango was also a movie worth seeing. I was surprised by it because I thought it'd be childish, but it was actually well done and interesting. And that snake actually felt intimidating.


Parallax said:


> Or depending on your area they have cool night screenings of old classic/cult films.



Every once in a while I'll take myself downtown to see the Friday midnight screening of The Rocky Horror Picture Show.


----------



## Huntress (Mar 25, 2011)

Shattered Glass - 4/10

a dull movie about a guy who trolled the new republic journal or something with fake articles.
though to be fair, the acting was very good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2011)

Sucker Punch: D

More-or-less agree with the critics, although I havent read any actual reviews. 75% of this movie is not necessary, it's padding(and most of this IS the action sequences).

This is why directors shouldn't write scripts. They get carried away with their own (visual) ideas. Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Mar 25, 2011)

The Good, the Bad, the Weird. 9.5/10. I didn't have much in the way of expectations but it was surprisingly good. Great action at every turn, engaging characters, and even something interesting in the way of story tossed in. Not much of a story, but nicely done anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

The Good, the Bad and the Weird had some of the best action set pieces I'd seen for ages, but overall the film just lacked something for me.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you guys think Your Highness will be any good?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 25, 2011)

I dunno, but I'll probably see it.

The Crazies: C

Decent movie, but I dont get why critics lauded it so much........


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2011)

Your Highness isn't exactly my type of humour but I guess it'll be fun. Though really Portman should not do comedy, she's too much of a sour puss to pull it off.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 25, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno, but I'll probably see it.
> 
> The Crazies: C
> 
> Decent movie, but I dont get why critics lauded it so much........


 Because your not supposed to listen to the fucking criticis.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2011)

_Your Highness_ is probably going to be completely panned in reviews.

To quote _Multiplex_, "Your Highness looks just like The Princess Bride, but with sex and drug jokes."


----------



## Parallax (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't think that's the case.  I'll watch it since I'm a Danny McBride fan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Because your not supposed to listen to the fucking criticis.



But then no one would listen to me! 

The point of critics ultimately is to find one who you share similar tastes with(the internet and rotten tomatoes has ruined this). 

Im just confused that critics hate most horror films, but then embrace the most conventional ones(This and Piranha 3D, which is even more baffling......even though I prefer that over this).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 26, 2011)

Little Fockers: iwantmy2hoursback/ 10


----------



## jerry lewis (Mar 26, 2011)

Losers - 7/10. It would have probably gotten less if I didn't like the brotherhood-esque feel so much.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno, but I'll probably see it.
> 
> The Crazies: C
> 
> Decent movie, but I dont get why critics lauded it so much........


I thought it was one of the best horror movies to come out in recent years .


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Mar 26, 2011)

Saw the movie "Rango ". It was pretty good  ..so a solid 9/10 .


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 26, 2011)

Gnomeo & Juliet 6/10

Not as bad as everyone is claiming it to be. Its obviously directed at kids so probably a good amount of grown-ups wont enjoy it as much as other animated films, but, hey its a pretty decent ride. There are several good jokes, a lot of movie references and I like the design of the gnomes and his ceramic bodies with scratches, coulour fadings and stuff. Its not going to be one of the best this year for animated movies but anyways it can be a good decision to bring lil kids to this one.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought it was one of the best horror movies to come out in recent years .


This.

The Crazies was a pretty good flick.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 26, 2011)

Batman returns: I liked it. There was a nice atmosphere in this film and a good cast except for batman himself, I don't like the actor that much. *7.5/10*


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought it was one of the best horror movies to come out in recent years .



Which isn't saying much.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 26, 2011)

Batman Begins | 4.5/5

Awesome movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Sucker Punch: A-


----------



## Hariti (Mar 26, 2011)

How To Date An Otaku Girl-8/10.It was hilarious...for the first half of the movie.Then plot began moving really slowly,but overall it was pretty decent.


----------



## Judecious (Mar 26, 2011)

Tropic Thunder

7/10, pretty funny but that's about it.


----------



## Soca (Mar 26, 2011)

sucker punch i give it an 

A


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 26, 2011)

Paul - 8.5/10


----------



## Ash (Mar 26, 2011)

Sucker Punch. 8/10

Fantastic. I very much enjoyed this movie. It can be confusing at first, and the action sequences get boring after a while but the story, the visual effects, the girls... they all just blew me away.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2011)

> I thought it was one of the best horror movies to come out in recent years



From Hollywood maybe but Hollywood hasn't made a good horror movie in quite a while.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 26, 2011)

Pi - 7.5

Cool paranoid atmosphere throughout the movie. Aronofsky and Mansell did a great job again.

Now only The Fountain is left to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought it was one of the best horror movies to come out in recent years .



Why?????????????


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Why?????????????


You enjoyed Splice.  You don't get to ask that question.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

Splice: 1/10

What a horrible fucking piece of shit. Just a porno between a human with animal dna and a human.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 26, 2011)

Sucker Punch

1/5



> It's technically impressive and loaded with eye-catching images, but without characters or a plot to support them, all of Sucker Punch's visual thrills are for naught.



This. 

I thought it would be a fun movie in the style of Scott Pilgrim or Kick-Ass to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You enjoyed Splice.  You don't get to ask that question.



I didn't like Splice. YOU liked Splice.

Seriously, Rukia, I've liked movies that embarrass me. You dont need to make shit up when you have a vault load to use against me.


----------



## Invidia (Mar 26, 2011)

_Vertigo_

_Superb_ film. I'd give it a solid 9.5/10.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I didn't like Splice. YOU liked Splice.
> 
> Seriously, Rukia, I've liked movies that embarrass me. You dont need to make shit up when you have a vault load to use against me.


Liking and enjoying are two different things bro.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 26, 2011)

Kamen Rider ZO - 8.5/10

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsp7fbh3aCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Mar 26, 2011)

I bought The Good, the Bad, the Weird on Blu Ray since it was only $7.99.  Looking forward to watching it.





EspíritudePantera said:


> Splice: 1/10
> 
> What a horrible fucking piece of shit. Just a porno between a human with animal dna and a human.


I don't think it's quite that bad.

But definitely a horrible movie.  Martial still denies it.  But I know he initially scored Splice higher and lowered his rating out of shame.  (He did the same thing with Wolfman.  One day it's an A+... the next it's 3/4.)  

Thoughts on Leprechaun in the Hood?  I just watched it on Netflix.  I had seen it before, but I forgot how terrible it was.  Is it in the so bad it's good realm?  Or is it just bad?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 27, 2011)

Pa negre 6/10

This year absolute winner in the spanish academy awards with 9 prizes, no less. And judging for my rating you will see I consider it way too much. The movie is not bad by any means but appart from some key points that are quite good, specially the last secuencce which was fantastic, the movie never escapes that feeling of just OK-ish. Not bad, it can be seen nicely, followed with some decent interest but nothing more.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 27, 2011)

Rukia, is _I Saw the Devil_ available on Netflix or Blu-ray?


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Liking and enjoying are two different things bro.



lol Not really.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Rukia, is _I Saw the Devil_ available on Netflix or Blu-ray?


Blu Ray comes out in May.

Not on Netflix yet.

Centurion:  6/10.  Lots of dialogue problems.  Romans using modern dialogue.  lol.

Liked that female tracker.  Olga something; former Bond girl.

One scene that really stood out to me.  Two of the Roman soldiers are running away from a pack of wolves.  One soldiers falls down and pretends to be hurt.  The other attempts to help him up.  He cripples him with a nasty slash across his leg.  Just a really good scene.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2011)

> Liking and enjoying are two different things bro.



Not really......



Rukia said:


> I bought The Good, the Bad, the Weird on Blu Ray since it was only $7.99.  Looking forward to watching it.I don't think it's quite that bad.
> 
> But definitely a horrible movie.  Martial still denies it.  But I know he initially scored Splice higher and lowered his rating out of shame.  (He did the same thing with Wolfman.  One day it's an A+... the next it's 3/4.)
> 
> Thoughts on Leprechaun in the Hood?  I just watched it on Netflix.  I had seen it before, but I forgot how terrible it was.  Is it in the so bad it's good realm?  Or is it just bad?



Actually, with Splice, I only viewed it once. I dont recall what my initial rating was on here, but I gave it 2/4 stars. As for me doing it out of shame, more people liked that movie than not........

As for the Wolfman, you're taking me out of context, dear. I rated the theatrical cut a 4/4 stars(perhaps a bit high, but I loved it). It was the unrated/directors cut that I thought was lacking.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: The Curse of the Black Pearl | 4/5

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest | 4/5

Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End | 4/5

All good movies.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 27, 2011)

Sucker Punch 6/10

I have some issues and some positive things about this "thing". Visually we all know Snyder is a pretty good director but you need a more engaging story than 5 chicks shooting shit up in a world that mix videogames, anime, Lord of the Rings, videoclips and tons of pop culture stuff. Ultimately it feels like your watching a Let's Play video in Youtube of the last HD shooter game for the Xbox360 than an actual film. I enjoy watching LPs and the visuals are great but you just dont really care too much for the story.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2011)

Moby Dick(50's film): B-

Pretty good adventure film with some very effective special effects(while yeah, it's sometimes dated, they're still pretty cool). Gregory Peck's performance is uneven. Sometimes he's too theatrical(to be fair, most acting was theatrical back then), but sometimes he is genuinely unnerving. 

My main issue is that I felt the pacing was uneven.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2011)

Megamind - 10/10 on my enjoyment scale, if I have to get technical with criteria such as character development, plot and blah blah blah it would be a around a 8.8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

Easy A: 5/10

It gets two marks higher because I liked Amanda Bynes and Emma Stone alot, otherwise this was a complete mess of a film.


----------



## Arsecynic (Mar 27, 2011)

Robin Hood (2010) - 7/10 Was actually a decent film, nothing mind blowing but some nice action scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't see how anyone can give all of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies the same score.  This only happens when someone marathons movies and is seeing them for the first time.

In other words, it was hard for them to differentiate between the three movies since all of the characters were the same and all of the action was similar.

Btw, my opinion...

World's End was a mess.





Ennoea said:


> Easy A: 5/10
> 
> It gets two marks higher because I liked Amanda Bynes and Emma Roberts alot, otherwise this was a complete mess of a film.


I'm a big Emma Roberts fan, but I definitely don't remember her being in the film.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

Emma Stone, I don't know why I called her Emma Roberts>_>

World End was horrible.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, I had a PotC marathon, lol.

And how was AWE a mess?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

I liked the first movie.  But I think it should have been a standalone.  Thank god Haunted Mansion tanked!  

So you didn't find it cheesy at all when Elizabeth Swan became the leader of all the pirates?

You didn't think it was stupid how Johnny Depp came back to life?

William Turner was a stale character after the first film.  Seriously, why did they keep him around?  Were we supposed to be interested in that "father" storyline?

There is no movie I am looking forward to less than that new Pirate movie coming out this year.  I'd rather rent Cutthroat Island than watch that crap.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

The story doesn't make any sense whatsoever. The acting is crap, no cohesion in plot or scenes or even intentions, and too much unexplained stuff happens. Not to mention it's overly long and it's biggest crime being it's a complete bore fest. WE remains one of the worst movies I've seen in cinema and Gore Verbinski should be ashamed.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I liked the first movie.  But I think it should have been a standalone.  Thank god Haunted Mansion tanked!
> 
> So you didn't find it cheesy at all when Elizabeth Swan became the leader of all the pirates?


No, not really. I don't exactly recall, but didn't Cow Yun-Fat's character believe Elizabeth to be Calypso? I still don't recall why he would want Calypso to be captain, but it makes sense in comparison to electing Elizabeth had he known who she truly was.



> You didn't think it was stupid how Johnny Depp came back to life?


No. Word of god said that in the PotC universe, all myths and lore of the seas and pirates were true, and I was willing to suspend my disbelief enough to accept that it's possible to enter Davy Jone's Locker. In the film, of course.



> William Turner was a stale character after the first film.  Seriously, why did they keep him around?  Were we supposed to be interested in that "father" storyline?


Will and his father's storyline wasn't the most interesting part of the movies, but I was still interested in it. I mean, it's not like it came out of nowhere, we knew that Will was going to have a pirate affiliated background since the first scene of the first movie.

I don't recall having any difficulty comprehending the plot, and the acting didn't bother me either.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 27, 2011)

Wolfman (2010): 1.5/10

What a fucking unesscary remake. This movie is beyond shit to the point that it even critics will hate it their own fucking reviews because they didn't put enough hate into the movie. _Wolfman _isn?t howlingly awful; it?s just not terribly scary or even suspenseful. The d?j? voodoo _The Wolfman _trucks in has just been around too long. 

At the end you see a fight that is Godzilla vs Mothra-esque and that's the only fucking reason why I gave this a 1.5 star instead of 0.1/10. What a fucking piece of shit movie, just full of shit. Don't buy this fucking monstrosity in netflix or w/e shit you use. It is just horribly fucking brutal. 

The action sucks, the CGI is just fucking horrible, and the acting is shit. Don't watch this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 27, 2011)

lol.

I liked all the Pirates movies, in fact, I prefer 2 over 1. 3 is the weakest, but I think its alright as an adventure/actioner.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The story doesn't make any sense whatsoever. The acting is crap, no cohesion in plot or scenes or even intentions, and too much unexplained stuff happens. Not to mention it's overly long and it's biggest crime being it's a complete bore fest. WE remains one of the worst movies I've seen in cinema and Gore Verbinski should be ashamed.


Ennoea.  Your post is incredibly relevant.  You mentioned the most important thing.  The biggest crime perpetrated by World's End is that it was boring.  A summer blockbuster with a $250 million dollar budget bored the crap out of me.  I was looking at my watch 10 minutes into the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

I really thought I could go home and do nothing for 2 and a half hours and that would be more productive than sitting through this film that's trying so hard to be epic, funny and interesting and achieving none of it. I could even see worth in crappy films like Happening in comparison to WE, atleast that was funny.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 27, 2011)

That must be it then.

I wasn't bored.

A matter of fact, it's one of the few "long" movies I don't mind sitting through.

And I thought AWE was funny too.

I guess that's why they call it opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

King Arthur - 7/10.

Well, I've seen this before.  Centurion made me decide to watch it again.  Clive Owen's performance didn't make me all that sympathetic to his character.  Boring writing perhaps.  Or he just isn't an actor that inspires much enthusiasm from me.

The action scenes were pretty mediocre.  But I like Keira Knightley and I was entertained.  That registers a 7.

I've been in a Medieval sort of mood lately.  I think I will re-watch Kingdom of Heaven next.  (If I remember correctly, this was a movie that featured tremendous acting.  Except Orlando Bloom.  Unfortunately he's the protagonist.  That is sort of a character you want to get right.)


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a reason why Orlando Bloom can't get any decent jobs anymore, the man can't act for shit.

Kingdom of Heaven had decent directing and acting but I remember the reviewers disliking the fact it sort of leaned more towards the Muslims.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> There's a reason why Orlando Bloom can't get any decent jobs anymore, the man can't act for shit.
> 
> Kingdom of Heaven had decent directing and acting but I remember the reviewers disliking the fact it sort of leaned more towards the Muslims.


I don't feel badly for him.  He landed Miranda Kerr despite his lack of skills.

I still remember a VH1 Best Week ever guy criticizing him for Troy.  "That's the same voice he used for Pirates of the Caribbean!"


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2011)

He was awful in Troy, really wanted him to die. Heck I wanted them all to die except for Eric Bana.

He's married to Miranda Kerr? Lucky guy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

I didnt think he did awful in Troy, but I did not like the character. 

Troy was just 'meh'. So was King Arthur. 

Orlando Bloom is currently in broadway, which is why he hasnt been doing much(although I think he's a limited actor, I dont think he's bad in those limitations).


----------



## Parallax (Mar 28, 2011)

Rashomon

One of my favorite Kurosawa films.  I'm a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for beautiful black and white shots and this movie delivers in spades.  It may be short but it never lets up and it's a stunner.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 28, 2011)

Had a chance to set down and watch The Blue Ray issue of John Boormans Excalibur and I must say that for an 80s fantasy film it is the best adaptation of Thomas Malory's Le Morte D'Arthur. The core story, themes and actors played their characters strongly.
The score by Trevor Jones, and Carl Orff totally made the film as did everything else.

5/5

I also heard that Warner Bros & Legendary Pictures is handling the remake which is in pre-production right now.


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Ennoea.  Your post is incredibly relevant.  You mentioned the most important thing.  The biggest crime perpetrated by World's End is that it was boring.  A summer blockbuster with a $250 million dollar budget bored the crap out of me.  I was looking at my watch 10 minutes into the movie.



At The World End was pretty much just every character's telling another characters that their going to betray one character, only so they could betray another character who was going to betray another character who was going to betray that character. It was tedious.

That and how Elizabeth felt sympathy for Chow Yun Fat dying seconds after he tried to rape her really rubbed me wrong.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 28, 2011)

Sucker Punch: 7.5/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Mar 28, 2011)

Piranha 6/10

3D exploitation at its finest. I honestly had a good laugh with this one. If you know what you're gonna see its a very decent entertaiment full of tits and blood. That B-movie feel is achieved. Turn your brain off and enjoy mindless gore and naked chicks just for the sake of it, it can be fun from time to time.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i almost cried laughing at the 3d showing of the penis being eaten by the piranhas lol


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Mar 28, 2011)

Inception: Fucking brilliant movie,but not as good as The Prestige
10/10.


----------



## Ash (Mar 28, 2011)

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope. 7/10

Not much to say right now, but I like A New Hope's homely feel. It's a great movie to start the Original Trilogy with.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 28, 2011)

Piranha 3D: Lesbians and Piranhas. 7/10


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2011)

From Paris With Love:  5/10.

Not Besson's finest work.  I just don't buy John Travolta as a credible action star.  The shootout in the sea of mannequins was particularly silly.

The standoff at the end was cheesy.  The protagonist tells his terrorist girlfriend that he loves her?  This was even worse than GI Joe!


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 28, 2011)

*Cyrus-B*

It had trouble finding a balance between its mumblecore roots and an attempt at mainstream appeal, but still good. Feels like a growth film for the Duplass Bros.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> Piranha 3D: Lesbians and Piranhas. 7/10



For once, we agree. 



> From Paris With Love: 5/10.
> 
> Not Besson's finest work. I just don't buy John Travolta as a credible action star. The shootout in the sea of mannequins was particularly silly.
> 
> The standoff at the end was cheesy. The protagonist tells his terrorist girlfriend that he loves her? This was even worse than GI Joe!



I thought the movie was aight. It was harmlessly entertaining, but felt a bit underwhelming. Plus, it didnt seem to know if it wanted to be darker or more lighthearted.



> Cyrus-B
> 
> It had trouble finding a balance between its mumblecore roots and an attempt at mainstream appeal, but still good. Feels like a growth film for the Duplass Bros.



Have you ever considered writing official reviews, Vono? I envy your use of words.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 28, 2011)

So Source Code this weekend.  I'm hearing good things.  I'm a little worried that it might just be a rip off of Deja Vu though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 28, 2011)

Am surprised how good the reviews have been, as ti does look like a Deju Vu rip-off(and I prefer Denzel over Jake).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

The Transporter - 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Have you ever considered writing official reviews, Vono? I envy your use of words.


Yes, I actually majored in journalism initially. But I always felt like my writing and dissection of movies wasn't up to snuff. Thanks man though.


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 29, 2011)

Gattaca - 8/10.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 29, 2011)

Kingdom of heaven: Was ok for me. Nicely made and pretty authentic I guess but it lacked good actors. Orlando Bloom is only good as an elf. *7/10*

Scott Pilgrim vs. the world: Never imagined I would like this one but in the end I loved it. It was pretty hilarious and the editing and effects were so nicely found and funny. *8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2011)

The Octagon: D+

Like all Chuck Norris movies, it's bad, but in a semi-endearing way.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 29, 2011)

Transporter 2 - 6/10.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 29, 2011)

Source Code (Screening): B-


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 29, 2011)

Eating Out

So awkward it's funny. Like The Room


----------



## Vonocourt (Mar 29, 2011)

_*The Freebie-C*_

Anyone else find it really hard to accurately come up with a arbitrary rating for a middling mumblecore film. By design, the film should already be rather flat...that's the aesthetic. But why then did this one not do much for me while others using the same techniques elicit a much better response. Could I place the blame on Dax Sheperd. I don't like the dude, maybe that's why. The small time dialogue may have had some wit if it was delivered by someone else, rather than like it was coming from a asshole trying to hard to be funny.

Dax Sheperd can't be the only problem. Why then did the emotional conflict fail to drive up any real interest. In The Puffy Chair, the stakes and reasons were much lower, but came with more of punch. Maybe because the relationship that fuels the film's conflict isn't fleshed out at all. You're told they love each other with montages of them smiling, walking, smiling, doing stuff, smiling. But it never feels true, or as true as a such a intimate film calls for. A conversation between them would of helped, but baring one where they discuss their complacency at not having sex in months, each exchange of words is focused on the titular act. Which only serves to make that act feel hollow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2011)

lol, random note, I'm glad my Sucker Punch review is doing well in terms of hits. It so far has 53 hits.......not great, but it seems like these last few weeks have been a dry spell for my website(in terms of hits), going from 40+ hits a day to.....4 hits. 

Even my Battle LA review didn't do too well........Either people are getting sick of me or I've done too many reviews of lukewarm films(2-2.5/4 stars). The last 3 star rating I did was 9 reviews ago(The Birds).....the last major negative review was probably Tekken(even longer). 



> Anyone else find it really hard to accurately come up with a arbitrary rating for a middling mumblecore film.



yup. It's a bitch.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 29, 2011)

_I am number 4_ - 6/10

There was room for improvements in the scenario and some of the dialogues, but it was enjoyable nonetheless, it had good humour. I liked the overall concept.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 29, 2011)

ThanksKilling: F

Yes, I saw this.......Im ashamed. But how can one resist a movie about a killing turkey


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 29, 2011)

I saw Sucker Punch and it sucked. That's about it.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 29, 2011)

American Psycho - 7/10
The acting was great, especially Bale, and the characters were interesting studies. The plot was intriguing throughout, but I was not a fan of the end.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 29, 2011)

Faster - 6.5/10.

I like how the movie just jumped right into the killings.  A good strategy that kept me interested.

Not really an actor's showcase for the Rock.  Though neither was Tooth Fairy I suppose.  lol.  He pretty much just wore one facial expression the entire film.  He also had very little to do in terms of dialogue.

Good tension in the bathroom knife fight.

The Killer and his girlfriend were interesting characters.  But they were closed off abruptly and I found myself wondering why they were in the movie at all.  Just to help stretch it out to 90 minutes?

Jennifer Carpenter.  She had an incredibly small role.  I found myself wondering why she would agree to such a thing.

I'm also not that happy with the ending.  I am tired of these sort of twists.  Every fucking movie tries to throw in some surprise twist ending.  I'd like to just watch something straight forward for a change.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 30, 2011)

Breaking Bad Season 2

Superior in every way to the first season.  Cranston brings his A game again, but it's Aaron Paul who steals the show this season as the insanely sympathetic Jesse.  The finale was heatbreaking and the changes that all of the characters have undergone are staggering.  One of the finest seasons of tv I have ever seen bar none, I can't wait jumping into season 3.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 30, 2011)

> I saw Sucker Punch and it sucked. That's about it.



You should watch "Thankskilling", it's like cinematic alcohol whereas other bad movies represent ugly women. If you watch it enough, those ladies begin looking mighty purty...... 



> Faster - 6.5/10.
> 
> I like how the movie just jumped right into the killings. A good strategy that kept me interested.
> 
> ...



agreed, especially with the ending(worse, it's painfully obvious where it's going).


----------



## Sparrow (Mar 30, 2011)

On a whim, I decided to watch*The Man from Earth*. I have to say that I loved this film. A perfect example of how you don't need a huge budget to make an engaging, interesting story. Not only did this movie bring up a lot of interesting philosophical ideas, it managed to stay completely enthralling despite being composed entirely of a group of people sitting in a room having a conversation. It has instantly become one of my new favorite science fiction movies and I just loved pretty much everything about it. The only thing keeping me from giving it a 10/10 is the addition of a few things that seemed kind of random and out of place as well as some acting bumps. It still gets a very solid *9/10*, though. Overall, just awesome.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Mar 30, 2011)

Limitless: 9/10. Loved it. Loved the ending.


----------



## Ash (Mar 30, 2011)

Tangled. 10/10

Great, adorable movie! One of the best animated movies I've seen in a long while, along with Toy Story 3. My faith in Disney is starting to return.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2011)

G.I Samurai: B-

Ugh, this movie has some odd aspects that kept it from being a great movie(that f'ing score.........and the overlong running time)


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Saw VI:* I actually quite enjoyed this movie. More so than 3, 4, or 5, anyway. I don't know if it's because it's been so long sine I've watched a Saw movie the premise isn't stale to me anymore or if it's because this one is genuinely better than the 3 movies before it. Either way, now I have seen every Saw movie besides the last one. If I remember right, my sister has it on DVD, so I'll be watching it soon enough. 8/10.


----------



## Thomaatj (Mar 31, 2011)

The world is not enough: Pretty good. Pierce Brosnan is for me one of the best bond-actors and there are some nice women in this film. *8/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2011)

Rebuild of Evangelion 2: You can(not) advance: B-

It's better than the first film(which was just exposition, then an action scene, then more exposition, then going on......making for a very choppy narrative and sucking away the charm that the show had). but it still has some similar faults(too many climaxes). I also felt that the chick with the glasses was a pointless addition, as if the director was told he  had to make another pilot but only after the script has been written. The character is interesting, she just deserved more relevance.

I'm also tired of the films mawkish attempts at drama and philisophy. Besides having to exposit everything, it makes it pretentious and corny. Finally, the attempts at using ironic music during horrific sequences felt lame in comparison to the effective use of ironic music in "End of Eva".(which so far, owns both of these movies).

However, the animations and voice acting are great, with some superb style all the way throughout the film. More importantly, the film lets its narrative take a breather and allow the charm of the series to finally kick in. Watching these amusing character interactions was fun. So I enjoyed it more than not.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2011)

The title is actually You Can (not) Advance

Which is kinda a shout out to the old series and the way the new movies are going.  If you think about it.


----------



## Ash (Mar 31, 2011)

Black Swan. 7/10

Surprisingly, this was a pretty good movie. Who knew the ballet industry could be so exciting?!

Plus, I thought all the masturbation and the lesbo scenes were hot. I think I'm bi-curious now


----------



## JellyButter (Mar 31, 2011)

Pearl Harbor
7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The title is actually You Can (not) Advance
> 
> Which is kinda a shout out to the old series and the way the new movies are going.  If you think about it.



Whoops. Fixed.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Stepfather:* I don't have a whole lot to say about this movie. It was okay. Worth my time to watch it, but not worth my money to buy it. So happy I have Netflix sometimes. 6/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 31, 2011)

They should have just left Evangelion like it was, nothing whatsoever wrong with EoE.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 31, 2011)

Freddy VS Jason.
7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 31, 2011)

The problem is you cant do an Evangelion movie unless its a sequel.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 31, 2011)

Machete - 8/10 - Why did I wait so long to watch this

Ultraman Mebius & Ultraman Brothers - 8/10 - How an anniversary movie should be done, had the required guest appearances by past stars but used them effectively, was genuinely heartwarming and had a great climax.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They should have just left Evangelion like it was, nothing whatsoever wrong with EoE.



I agree

but I also liked movie 2 alot and I'm excited to see the final two movies

so er I'm in between opinions.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 1, 2011)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang - 8/10

This was quite the pleasant surprise. Downey Jr. and Kilmer made a very good duo.


----------



## Vyse (Apr 1, 2011)

Up 9/10

I'm actually surprised I liked it that much.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 1, 2011)

How do you know: 7/10 it was just pure randomness.


----------



## laly (Apr 1, 2011)

Boy A 10/10

Amazing movie.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 1, 2011)

King Corn - 8/10
Great documentary about corn growing and corn's place in the food system.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 1, 2011)

Children of the corn (2009)

6.5/10

Not the best but it was funny seeing kids rule


----------



## Orxon (Apr 1, 2011)

Troy, 6.5/10

It was alright but Brad Pitt was fucking terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 1, 2011)

Orxon said:


> Troy, 6.5/10
> 
> It was alright but Brad Pitt was fucking terrible.


Orlando Bloom was worse.


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 1, 2011)

Oversoul said:


> Up 9/10
> 
> I'm actually surprised I liked it that much.



Not the last movie I saw but I'll second this. Awesome movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2011)

Insidious: B

Story wise, it's just Poltergeist Meets Paranormal Activity 2(with a few tweeks), but Wan's visual style makes it unique and creepy. Horror fans should watch it.

Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 1, 2011)

Honestly, I enjoyed Sucker Punch and Battle LA more then Insidious. 

Insidious: 7.8/10 B+

I shat my pants in one of the scenes....


----------



## Parallax (Apr 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Insidious: B
> 
> Story wise, it's just Poltergeist Meets Paranormal Activity 2(with a few tweeks), but Wan's visual style makes it unique and creepy. Horror fans should watch it.
> 
> Review will be up tomorrow.



I wasn't expecting much from this one, but the buzz has been positive all over.  I may just catch this one in the near future.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 1, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 1*


Surprising how they managed to turn the most disappointing book in the series into a decent movie. The 3 young stars have matured a lot. Emma was gorgeous but Daniel Radcliffe and Rupert Grint weren't outshone by her at all, which is no easy task given how good-looking Emma was.  I really like the way they told the Tale of the Three Brothers. Brilliant idea it was. But overall the movie is still pretty light-hearted compared to the novels, which get much darker from one book to another.

8.5/10


----------



## Vei (Apr 1, 2011)

Hancock

5/10 
Only because it had Will Smith in it, but besides that, it was meh.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 1, 2011)

*Super High Me:* I found this movie to be pretty interesting. I'm really not a fan of Doug Benson, but he was funny in this. I found a lot of the facts to be interesting, like the fact he scored 200+ more points on the SAT high than he did sober. Good documentary. 8/10.

*John Q:* My fiance's mom actually suggested that I watch this movie, so I didn't expect a lot. No offense to her, but she doesn't have great taste in movies and she is really religious, so I figured it would have a lot of religious bullshit. I was extremely surprised, though. The drama was intense and I found myself in tears a couple of times. One of the best movies I have seen in a while. 10/10.

*The Men Who Stare at Goats:* I wasn't expecting a whole lot from the movie. The premise seemed pretty stupid and I can't stand George Clooney, but it was on Netflix Instant Stream and I couldn't sleep, so I thought "what the fuck, why not?". It was terrible. The constant Star Wars and Jedi references were highly over done. I almost turned it off with around 45 minutes left out of complete boredom, but I decided to watch the whole thing. No good at all. I should have just went with my gut and watched something else. 2/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I wasn't expecting much from this one, but the buzz has been positive all over.  I may just catch this one in the near future.



you should! 

The Next Three Days: B-

Pretty decent thriller with good suspense and strong acting, with a few touching moments and a few clever moments. But the cops were a bit douchey at times and the wife was often hard to like. Furthermore, the ending(which resolves whether she killed that person or not) was so........lame.

It's a good movie to check out on DVD(or at least TV).


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 1, 2011)

I Heart Huckabees

What the hell did I just watch/10

So is Insidious actually good then? My brother raved about it, but he raved about Drag me to Hell as well so I take his opinion with a pinch of salt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2011)

I liked it a lot. It's more like Dead Silence than Saw.......I'd reccomend it to all horror fans.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 2, 2011)

Batman Beyond: Return of the Joker - 4/5

True Grit - 4.5/5


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2011)

Camelot Season Premiere - 7/10.

Some of the acting was suspect.  I'm not crazy about Merlin or Arthur.  But Eva Green is definitely playing a fascinating character.

I could tell that this was a Starz series and not HBO or Showtime.  The production value is definitely lesser quality.

The acting sequences are suspect.  The entire two hours hyped this anticlimactic battle that lasted 3 minutes.  Swords and shields played patty cake.  It just wasn't that entertaining.

Lots of nudity.  Some of which involved Eva Green.  So I was pleased with that.  (I will probably continue to watch because of Eva Green.  Her character was really very interesting.  The little promo at the end of the episode showed that there will be several interesting little subplots throughout the season.)


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Eva Green was born to play Catwoman, Nolan really screwed it up.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Eva Green was born to play Catwoman, Nolan really screwed it up.


I agree.

Nolan struggles to cast the proper actresses.  Rebecca Hall, Carrie Ann-Moss, and Marion Cotillard are the exceptions.  The Hathaway casting was a mistake, but she might still end up as an adequate choice.  (This is not another Katie Holmes.)


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 2, 2011)

The Fountain - 6.5/10


My least favorite Aronofsky movie. Maybe if I watch it a couple of more times I'd appreciate it more. It mostly felt farfetched and the pacing was rather slow, but the visuals and acting were good. There were too many close-ups on Jackman though.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 2, 2011)

Battle:Los Angeles 5/10

Pretty generic alien invasion film. Filmed once again with this shaky camera TV report-style that I particularly dont mind but its becoming a bit annoying specially when you dont have a great story to back it up. Plus, the happenings of the characters were pretty bland and mostly uninteresting. On the good side, well, the cinematography, art decoration and all that stuff was pretty good but its something you will expect for this type of production. Add the minimal amount of entertaiment that you require and there you have that generous 5/10.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Apr 2, 2011)

*Sucker Punch* - The girls are hot, other than that it's boring and doesn't make sense. 4/10

*Mum & Dad* - Starts out as interesting horror with blood and torture, then drifts off and focuses too much on family interaction and their relations. 8/10

*Black Swan* - Watched this because of Natalie Portman. I didn't know what would happen and got surprised that she's had two masturbation scenes and once gets eaten out by another girl. The story is confusing. 7/10

*127 Hours* - In terms of one man shows it can't compete with movies like Cast Away or Moon, still it catches you and makes you ask yourself what you'd do in a situation where you can only take desperate measures like cutting your own arm off or die. That it's based on a true story enhances this. 9/10

*El traspatio (Backyard)* - Based on true murders and disappearances of hundreds of women in one single city it left me wondering what would make any woman move or live there. As attempt to bring attention to the social/political problems it's too weak of a statement, as entertainment it doesn't have enough blood and rape. 7/10

*Season of the witch* - Demons, knights, zombie monks, an unexpected mixture, yet it somehow manages to fit. Has some good nature, battle and action shots. 8/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

_Evolution_ 2001 : C+


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone watching Source Code? Big fan of Duncan James so I'll be checking it out, hope it's good.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

Did anyone see the thread I made?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone watching Source Code? Big fan of Duncan James so I'll be checking it out, hope it's good.



I've also heard good things about this one, I might check it out soon or at some point.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 2, 2011)

Insidious estimated to make $12M from a $1.5M budget this weekend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 2, 2011)

It best do that at the least!

Ill probably see Source Code tomorrow.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 2, 2011)

and that ain't bad.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 2, 2011)

Final Storm:

A huge fucking storm happens, the world is getting fucked up and a family meets a man who has some sort of amnesia and finds all the answers in the fucking bible.

6.9/10 = C+/B-

Next to see: The Crazies (2010)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone watching Source Code? Big fan of Duncan James so I'll be checking it out, hope it's good.


Source Code:  6/10.

I was entertained.  But I have seen this concept before.  I thought Deja Vu, Groundhog Day, and Frequency all did it better.

The four lead actors all did what they were supposed to do.  I wasn't particularly blown away by any of their performances.

The ending really confused me.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I had basically accepted that Jake was living in an alternate reality when all of a sudden the USAF Captain received a text message from him.  This means that he saved the lives of all the people on the train and was basically living in the body of the person he used to solve the mystery.  So what the fuck?  What happens to the real owner of that body?

Why did this happen?  Christina died earlier in the movie even when he pulled her out.  Why did the past change this time?




I also don't consider the Source Code to be a fair tool.  It seems a bit unjust imo.  Sort of like Minority Report.

I don't know.  Looking forward to discussing these flaws when someone else sees it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2011)

3 Ninjas High Noon 5/10
Didn't feel like 3 Ninjas at all.


----------



## Paptala (Apr 2, 2011)

*The Crazies :*  8/10 - It was interesting, and the people weren't too retarded (as they tend to be in horror movies).  Some of the things you could see coming way in advance, but it was entertaining overall.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2011)

Morning Glory - 7/10.

Goddamn.  Adonis was right.  Rachel McAdams has a great ass double.  

The movie was sort of like 30 Rock except it didn't suck.  I love McAdams.  I can't think of many better female leads than her.  I wish she had gotten the Lois Lane gig.  It's been a while since I saw her in anything.  Obviously she was in Sherlock Holmes, but that was really a minor role.

The movie had some funny parts as you might expect.  There was this one character that kept being thrown into trouble for the sake of ratings.  He received a tattoo on his ass, a magician sawed him in half, he rode on a roller coaster.  I choked on a glass of water when I saw him screaming after jumping out of an airplane.

Good banter between Keaton and Ford.

Nothing new storywise.  But the cast was charming.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 2, 2011)

Lincoln Lawyer 9/10
Some momernts were intense and some scenes just had me rolling. Good movie


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 2, 2011)

The Crazies: 3/10

Wow this film was bad. Minus the fact that it's lack of build up makes me miss M Night, everything about it was a cliche ridden mess bordering on lazy. Not scary, not even creepy, plot holes galore aswell. It reminded me alot of AVP 2 mixed with RE, two films that should never mix. The only thing I liked were the male actors Timothy Olyphant and Joe Anderson. I think the writers should have kept out the wife angle and just concentrated on these two. Olyphant trying to survive and Anderson trying to fight the insanity creeping up on him while fighting off the crazies.

The ending was rubbish too, they tried to do a Dawn of the Dead video end but failed, what was with the face? Doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 2, 2011)

I liked the ending for The Mist.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 2, 2011)

I liked the entire film, but yeah, the ending was brutally clever.


----------



## Ash (Apr 2, 2011)

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back. 8/10

Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi. 9/10

I love them both. It's so hard to rate them, but in the end I did enjoy Return just a bit more than I did Empire.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 2, 2011)

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows part 1

10/10

I loved this movie, although I didn't like that harry isn't that powerful yet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> 3 Ninjas High Noon 5/10
> Didn't feel like 3 Ninjas at all.



They made a sequel...and Hulk Hogan was in it?!

The fuck did I not know of this?!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> They made a sequel...and Hulk Hogan was in it?!
> 
> The fuck did I not know of this?!



lol, I remember that movie pretty clearly because it was one of the first times I'd realized I had just watched an awful movie(as I kid, I loved everything, even Jaws: The Revenge.....so that was quite the blow as I liked the other 3 Ninjas films).

AND THE MIST IS AWESOME! It's ending too!

Fade to Black: C-

This movie has a cool concept......Actor Orsen Welles(this movie was made in 2006; or 2008 and Danny Huston plays Welles....again, is this the 3rd or 4th time?) gets involved in a murder mystery with political undertones. I like the concept, and I like Huston as Welles. The movie has moments where I was completely into it, intrigued by the characters and the suspense and the story!

But by the end of the movie, you've realized that you've seen this one if you've seen ANY film noir before. It ultimately has super predictable twists(which I will discuss in spoiler tags), an annoying score, a schizophrenic tone(the film goes from lighthearted to very dark quickly) and a few unresolved subplots.

As for the twists
*Spoiler*: __ 



If a big star like Christopher Walken is in your movie but in a supporting role where he doesn't seem necessary....He'll probably be the villain. 

Also, the main gal being the 'killer' was also easy to notice....It is film noir-esque, after all.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Apr 3, 2011)

I ended up watching two great movies yesterday.

*The Manchurian Candidate(remake)*- I vaguely knew about this movie but expected it to be some sort of dry political movie.  I was really pleasantly surprised by a shockingly outlandish but well-executed plot.  The atmosphere was tense enough that I honestly wasn't sure where the ending was going to go and that's always a good thing.  Acting was good as expected with Meryl Streep, Denzel Washington, Liev Shrieber etc.  I'm quite curious to see the original now. 8.5/10

*Black Swan*- This is one of the best movies I've seen in a long time.  It's easily Aronofsky's best in my opinion.  The cast, effects, score and atmosphere all fit perfectly with the story and left me thinking about the movie long after the credit sequence had ended.  I could write an essay on how Portman's character progressed and the symbolism and imagery throughout but I won't spoil anyone who hasn't seen it yet. 10/10


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 3, 2011)

Its Complicated
7/10

it was funny.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 3, 2011)

_Up_ 10/10

I was about to give it a 9, but then I realized that I can't think of anything that could have been improved. It's such an adorable movie, and I'll admit, I teared up at several poignant parts. The funny parts are actually funny, even if a little campy. But it's so great in so many ways. I really do regret missing my chance to see it in movie theaters 2 years back.

Oh Ellie. pek


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh the Mist was so much fun in the cinema, people were gasping, screaming and clapping at someone being shot in the head which I don't think I've ever seen.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 3, 2011)

The Fountain - I liked parts and didn't like others overall somewhere between 7-8/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

From dusk till dawn
8/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> They made a sequel...and Hulk Hogan was in it?!
> 
> The fuck did I not know of this?!



It's horrible, bro.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 3, 2011)

Summer Wars 8/10

Yes the plot is sheer ridiculousness but the film is able to blend a family drama with the digital aspects so well it really should be applauded. It also falls alot to coincidences and some cliches, but it's ambitious and really well quite unique so it's unfair to demerit it on such things. Anyway really enjoyed it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2011)

The Crazies (2010): B+
The Troll Hunter (2010): A-


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2011)

The Ninth Gate - 5/10

Didn't manage to pull me in. It's very slow, there isn't really much suspense in it and it tries a bit too hard to set a dark, mysterious atmosphere. Also, I can't really imagine Depp as a book dealer, though he didn't do a bad job.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

Face/Off
7.5/10


----------



## Gabe (Apr 3, 2011)

The Other Guys 8/10 watched it again.  i found it funny that mark wholbert (bad spelling) in real life is a redsox fan shots jeter in the movie.

Nick and Norah's Infinite Play List 7/10 okay movie


----------



## Stunna (Apr 3, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Face/Off
> 7.5/10



Only 7.5?

You be trippin'.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2011)

16 Blocks - 5/10

Was Mos Def's role actually a mentally ill person or was it just his acting skills that made him look that way?:S


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 3, 2011)

The voice they had him do did him no favours. Wonder whose bird-brained idea that was.

For a similar but better movie, try 'The Gauntlet', that's what it was based on.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 3, 2011)

I watched it in my language, he sounded pretty retarded. But I just checked some short footage on YT, and as you say the original is also very bad. 
The way he exaggerates his body language, plus the terrible voice. It really made me think he had problems


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2011)

Mega Python vs. Gatoroid :7.7/10 B+ For entertainmnent, 3/10 for everything else. so 5.35/10


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 3, 2011)

Red: 9/10. I do always have a fondness for stories which feature those suppositely past their prime kicking some ass. Much of the awesome action took place early on. But that's fine as the characters were fun to follow. My -1 one was how I felt like the conclusion breezed by too fast.

District 9: 8/10. I wish I liked it more, I felt like I should have. Mostly what I took away from this was the interesting look of everything as well as an engaging start. While I thought Wikus' actor did a great job the progression of the character worked out too neatly. That and some of the events didn't seem like they clicked all that well.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 3, 2011)

Event Horizon. 5.8/10

 Bad acting and annoying dialogue and I think the ending is kinda rough. 



Ennoea said:


> Oh the Mist was so much fun in the cinema, people were gasping, screaming and clapping at someone being shot in the head which I don't think I've ever seen.



I yelled so hard at that ending.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> Event Horizon. 5.8/10
> 
> Bad acting and annoying dialogue and I think the ending is kinda rough.


DO YOU SEE?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 3, 2011)

White chicks-8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 3, 2011)

The Source Code: A-

I really liked it. I thought it was just an interesting and edgy thrilller that never stopped moving. Yeah, sure, the concept isn't new.....but it's execution was fresh and unique. It's not groundbreaking, but I was thoroughly entertained.

I agree with the ending though. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think the movie should've ended with the freeze frame, everyone in a state of happiness being a nice irony for the fact that these people are dead.

After that, it felt like a studio executive demanded a 'happier' fluff ending that makes no sense and is downright confusing. At first, I thought he could've just been in heaven....but the text message thing.....It just seemed a bit like a plot hole to me




Still, I had a blast with it. It's hardly art, but for what it is, it is an engaging film. 

As Rukia said, the acting aint great. Everyone does what they have to do. (That chick ALWAYS plays the same role). But the casting is pretty good and Jake G. has a few exceptional moments.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2011)

Deus ex Machina ending.  The ending undermined the entire film.  Terrible ending.  One of the worst I can remember.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 3, 2011)

Fast forwarded Mega Shark vs Crocasarus until the 40-45th minute, D+.

Dinoshark: B-


----------



## Rukia (Apr 3, 2011)

Kingdom of Heaven:  8.5/10.

Ridley Scott did a better job with this than he did with Gladiator.  It's a better movie all the way around.

The Crusades.  Fascinating subject matter.

Great sound and music.

Terrific acting.  Neeson, Green, Irons, Thewlis, and Norton.  Norton is the king with leprosy.  I used to not know this fact.  Bloom is the weak link.  Unfortunate since he's the main character.

The set design is tremendous.  The action is exciting.

Very underrated film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2011)

Someone is scouring the depps of the Asylum and the Scyfy channel.....I have sharktopus on my netfix list.lol.

I didnt care for Kingdom of Heaven. I just found it to be lacking emotional substance. It's sad when your most interesting character has little screentime and dies early(Edward Norton).  I did hear though that the directors cut was much better.

The Magic Blade: B+

Pretty good kung fu film. Director Chor Yuen(I think is his name) is a magnificent director who I'd argue would rival Kurosawa when at his best.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 4, 2011)

Bad boys-8/10
Martin Lawerance and Will Smith.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Kingdom of Heaven:  8.5/10.
> 
> Ridley Scott did a better job with this than he did with Gladiator.  It's a better movie all the way around.
> 
> ...



Assuming you watched the Director's Cut, since that's the version worth watching.  Norton is the best in that movie.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 4, 2011)

Tangled  10/10

Funny and was different from other Disney movies.


----------



## Koi (Apr 4, 2011)

I watched It's Complicated recently and I can't decide if I liked it that much.  I mean.. I enjoyed all the actors, and I liked their characters-- _to a point_.  But I really just couldn't buy everyone's life being soooo hard when they have all that money and a great family life.  It's a romance comedy about rich white folk.  I could not relate to any of these characters or their annoying children with no coping skills.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 4, 2011)

The Prestige - 9/10

Brilliant. Kept me on the edge of my seat the whole time. Made me interested in checking out the novel it was based on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 4, 2011)

13 Assassins - 6/10

Decent movie. Generic samurai fair, nice action sequences, lots of boring dialogue, a brutal villain you can't wait to see die, and an armless/legless sex toy.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Deus ex Machina ending.  The ending undermined the entire film.  Terrible ending.  One of the worst I can remember.



The Adjustment Bureau says hi.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 4, 2011)

The A-Team - 7/10
The plot was fun and the characters seemed to have good chemistry with each other. The one thing I didn't like was that alot of the action scenes were dark, so I couldn't tell what was going on at certain points.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 13 Assassins - 6/10
> 
> Decent movie. Generic samurai fair, nice action sequences, lots of boring dialogue, a brutal villain you can't wait to see die, and an armless/legless sex toy.



Ugh, Takashi Miike has lost it........all of his new stuff is mediocre.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 4, 2011)

^The adjustment Bureau was worse then mediocre.

Idk why but I took a break from watching movies just for today lol, I saw like more then 30 movies so far this year.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 4, 2011)

Singin' In The Rain - 5/5

Truly the greatest musical I've ever seen.

Wait, what?

The Adjustment Bureau was a good movie. Haters gon' hate.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 4, 2011)

Takashi Miike hasn't lost it, the crazy bastard will regain his mojo, he just needs to be more selective.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 4, 2011)

I think movies like Sukiyaki Western Django had potential......the execution was just uneven.


----------



## Jena (Apr 4, 2011)

Ghost Rider: 2/10
I forgot how much I hate this movie and Nicholas Cage.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ghost Rider: 2/10
> I forgot how much I hate this movie and Nicholas Cage.


Can you believe they are working on a sequel for that piece of shit?


----------



## Jena (Apr 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Can you believe they are working on a sequel for that piece of shit?



What. 

The first one was boring as hell, made no fcking sense, and the fights were annoyingly lame (it kind of zaps the tension out of a scene when you have a flaming Nicholas Cage scream laughing and spouting off terrible one liners).


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 5, 2011)

Ghost Rider is probably one of the lamest comic book flicks of the past decade.

Anyway *Scarecrows* (1988).

Great ass underrated low budget horror flick. 8.0/10


----------



## KittieSocks (Apr 5, 2011)

Tron Legacy, I'd give it an 8/10, and the soundtrack by Daft Punk is great!


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

The 13 ghosts-7/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

Lol Nicholas Cage.



> I think movies like Sukiyaki Western Django had potential......the execution was just uneven.



The horrible engrish wrecked that movie.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 5, 2011)

_*The Decsent* - 6.5 good but overrated. It's basically The Morlocks(Time Machine) meets Death Line meets Nosferatu. Love how it's called "original"._

EDIT:

And there was time travel in the film(kinda). I guess that was one of it's  
inspirations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol Nicholas Cage.
> 
> 
> 
> The horrible engrish wrecked that movie.



lol yup. It also kept "Imprint" from being great.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 5, 2011)

> The Decsent - 6.5 good but overrated. It's basically The Morlocks(Time Machine) meets Death Line meets Nosferatu. Love how it's called "original".



Everything is something meets something in the end, doesn't make Descent any less good. Its still one of the best horror movies in recent years.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 5, 2011)

Little man-8/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds like Hanna will be pretty good.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 5, 2011)

Transporter 3. No better or worse than the 2 before it. 8/10.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 5, 2011)

Transporter 3 had an annoying Ukranian bitch in it.  No thanks.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 5, 2011)

I thought she was really sexy and I loved her accent.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 5, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> _*The Decsent* - 6.5 good but overrated. It's basically The Morlocks(Time Machine) meets Death Line meets Nosferatu. Love how it's called "original"._
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...



Which version of the film did you see. I liked one much better than the other.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 6, 2011)

13 Assassins - 9.5/10

Finally it seems someone remembered how to make a great action movie that didn't rely on Martial Arts.

Breath of fresh air that was. (Ironic considering the movies roots I know)


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

In one of my classes we watched this TV movie about the duel at Ganryu Island.  It was kinda eh and involved a lot of bad wigs and a stupid made-up conspiracy to add ~drama~ but it didn't really work.  Either way, I was looking up some information on the film (there is like NONE) and realized that holy shit, Kojiro is played by Ken Watanabe. 


Check out that horrible wig!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

> Which version of the film did you see. I liked one much better than the other.



The Brit version is the good one.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> In one of my classes we watched this TV movie about the duel at Ganryu Island.  It was kinda eh and involved a lot of bad wigs and a stupid made-up conspiracy to add ~drama~ but it didn't really work.  Either way, I was looking up some information on the film (there is like NONE) and realized that holy shit, Kojiro is played by Ken Watanabe.
> 
> 
> Check out that horrible wig!



I always liked the "Samurai" trilogy. Unfortunately, I've only seen one other movie with the famous duel and its only given a mention in "Samurai Resurrection".


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 6, 2011)

Dead Leaves
6-7/10 ?
Kinda confusing, yet interesting to watch


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

Read about Amy Adams being casted as Lois Lane. Isn't she like 40? I thought Snyder was going for a younger audience? Wanted either Rachel Mcadams, Rebecca Hall or Anna Kendrick tbh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Titanic-10/10


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I always liked the "Samurai" trilogy. Unfortunately, I've only seen one other movie with the famous duel and its only given a mention in "Samurai Resurrection".



I've only seen about the last third of Samurai III, which I really liked.  I'm going to have to Netflix the rest, but I found III available online to watch.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Brit version is the good one.



Of course it is.



Ennoea said:


> Read about Amy Adams being casted as Lois Lane. Isn't she like 40? I thought Snyder was going for a younger audience? Wanted either Rachel Mcadams, Rebecca Hall or Anna Kendrick tbh.



I agree. I like Amy Adams but I don't understand why she was picked for this role. Rachel McAdams would have been great. 

Ong Bak 3 - worse than the 2nd one/10
Can't remember what I gave Ong Bak 2, but this is worse. I liked the first one alot but they have just went dramatically downhill since. Tony Jaa needs to just stick with acting and beating people up and leave the writing and directing to someone else completely, that is once he stops being a monk.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Titanic-10/10



Meh. I couldn't really get connected with the characters in that film.

Not to mention it was unnecessarily long.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Meh. I couldn't really get connected with the characters in that film.
> 
> Not to mention it was unnecessarily long.




You think the last moment spent together by the two sweet young lovers was unnecessarily long? What a bloodless thing to say.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2011)

What?

I meant the movie in general was too long.

Plus, about that last scene...

I'm pretty sure there was enough room for DiCaprio on that raft.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 6, 2011)

Everyone knows that, he was thin as a stick, if only the fat bitch budged a little he might have fit on. Not to mention when you harp on about "never letting go" and follow it by throwing your dead lover in to the ocean, it comes off as a little disingenuous


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey now, don't go hatin on Kate, or I'll turn my emotigun on you.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 6, 2011)

I wanted Rebecca Hall to play Selina Kyle in TDKR.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 6, 2011)

Wrong thread?


----------



## Jena (Apr 6, 2011)

Source Code 4.5/5 

Definitely an entertaining movie! On the edge of my seat and interested the whole time.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Everything is something meets something in the end, doesn't make Descent any less good. Its still one of the best horror movies in recent years.



Not saying it's bad. Just that I'm not too impressed with it and I find it laughable when it's called "original". Aside from the drama it's just a bunch girls in a cave filled with blind morlocks (which were carnivorous creatures that evolved from humans and lived in caves in the novel and films _The Time Machine_).


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 6, 2011)

ugh, I intend to watch Ong Bak 3 within the next 2 weeks........Im worried.

I agree Titanic was a bit too long, but I just look at it as one of those sprawling epics that almost has to be too long. I liked it much more than "Australia" because at least Titanic was evenly paced.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 6, 2011)

I remember crying when I first saw Titanic at age 8.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 6, 2011)

Hot Tub Time Machine - 9/10
Second time I've seen it and it's still just as good. 

I started watching Alien Vs Ninja a little bit ago and turned it off 3 minutes into the movie. I also removed it from my queue. It's on netflix instant streaming if anyone wants to give it a shot.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 6, 2011)

Scorpion King-7/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 7, 2011)

Batman Forever - 8/10

Apparently, when I was a kid I was obsessed with this movie. I do remember having the VHS tape and playing the shit out of it, but after re-watching this after not seeing it for many years, I don't even remember a single scene from the movie. Still bad ass, but I just find it weird I watched it so much before and I don't remember any of it.


----------



## SageMaster (Apr 7, 2011)

12 Angry Men- 10/10

One of the best films I've ever seen. It's a testament of the strength of the film when 90 minutes are spend on just one discussion on one room, and it grabs your attention all the time. Great acting, dialouge and characters.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 7, 2011)

*Greenberg-A*

I didn't even know Mark Duplass was in this movie, awesome. I thought the characterization of Greenberg was really well done with Ben Stiller's trademark neurotic-ism never feeling force like...uh any movie he's been in the past decade.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes(2009) : B

Masque of the Red Death: A

quite possibly the most thematic horror film I've ever seen(and Vincent Price is awesome!)


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2011)

Resident Evil: Afterlife - 5/10.

I was entertained I suppose.  I'm not really a fan of slow motion overload.  The movie had way too much of it.

Alice had definitely become too powerful.  But her 'reset' seemed like bad writing to me.  Wesker talked about how the T Virus had taken over his body, so why didn't he use the cure on himself?

Wesker was defeated a bit too easily as well in my opinion.  He showed all of these abilities and proceeded to walk right into a katana and a gun blast.  

I liked that Chris and Claire Redfield were so involved.  They should bring Leon, Ada, and Jill into the mix for the next one.  Speaking of the next one... the survivors look like they are fucked.  Umbrella Corporation has sent tons of reinforcements.

Umbrella Corporation is a great villain organization btw.  They have ruined the world.  Billions of people are dead or undead.  And they continue to round up survivors to experiment on.  They went underground to chill away from the virus.  The sheer audacity reguired to do all this is off the charts.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 7, 2011)

Amadeus 10/10

That was a pretty fantastic movie.


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 7, 2011)

The Incredibles - ★


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome home, Roscoe Jenkins-8.5/10


----------



## LostKabuto (Apr 7, 2011)

Last movie I saw was... Little Red Riding hood. I only watched it because of how much I like that fairytale.......rating... maybe a 6/10 I don't know..wasn't as good as you may think :/


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

> wasn't as good as you may think :/



After seeing the trailer I thought it looked like complete crap so depends.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

Panic said:


> Batman Forever - 8/10
> 
> Apparently, when I was a kid I was obsessed with this movie. I do remember having the VHS tape and playing the shit out of it, but after re-watching this after not seeing it for many years, I don't even remember a single scene from the movie. Still bad ass, but I just find it weird I watched it so much before and I don't remember any of it.



FINALLY.

SOMEONE ELSE WHO LIKES BATMAN FOREVER.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

National Security-7.5/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> FINALLY.
> 
> SOMEONE ELSE WHO LIKES BATMAN FOREVER.



I actually got two copies of the movie on VHS.


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 7, 2011)

Ip Man 9.9/10 loved it

its not one of thoese films were the fight scenes are fake its quiet intresting and also the story and acting is great.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2011)

I saw Batman Forever recently and it was much worse than I remembered.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2011)

Catwoman - yougottobekiddingme/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

Batman Forever is too silly for it's own good, though Kilmer is a pretty decent Batman.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know why, but I thought the cheesiness of it was fun.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2011)

Salt: I thought it was decent. Slow at parts,and a pathetic attempt at character depth for Salt,the suspense and action was satisfying.
Rating: 6.2/10

Red Dragon: Edward Norton and Anthony Hopkins were awesome in this movie. Some parts were dumb,the parts with Dolarhyde and his woman were one of my biggest concerns. I have also read the book.
Rating: 7.3/10


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 7, 2011)

I wouldn't say it's a bad film (not like Batman and Robin), it just doesn't work for me, it's abit ridiculous.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2011)

Tron Legacy: Well I didn't see the original, but the biggest thing I'm sad about is how things ended with Tron himself. Even though I didn't know anything about him I thought he was a lot more badass than any of the other characters in the movie. Main dude was cooler in the real world than anything. The motorcycle scenes on the grid were very very visually stimulating and I enjoyed that scene the most. Below average for Disney, though.

I don't even want to rate it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2011)

The coolest character in the movie was Cillian Murphy.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2011)

I wish Batman Begins wasn't the first movie I saw him in. I'd like him so much better in every other movie he's in. Not that his acting his bad, just hated Scarecrow so much. He did play a typical douchebag hipster boss pretty well for his 5 minutes of screen time, though.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2011)

I think Red Eye was my favorite performance from him.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 7, 2011)

Charlie Angels 2: Full Throttle-7.5/10


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think Red Eye was my favorite performance from him.



That's what I was thinking. That's the second movie I saw with him and I wish I had seen it first 'cause I'd be a bigger fan. I'd have even settled for Inception before Batman Begins, but alas that's a major chunk of my life rearranged.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 7, 2011)

I prefer Batman and Robin over Batman Forever. Batman Forever suffered from being made when CGI was first becoming mainstream, and it looks awkward with the Burton-influenced settings. B&R at least had more color, so the cgi felt more at home.

But movies suck though. 

I agree Kilmer wasn't a bad Batman. I thought he was better as Batman than as Bruce(whereas Clooney was better as Bruce than Batman), but overall he was worth the casting. Also, the film hinted to his backstory, which was the first for the character in film.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 7, 2011)

Batman Forever is when the ruination of Gotham began.  Look at all the neon lights.  Is the city supposed to look futuristic?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> That's what I was thinking. That's the second movie I saw with him and I wish I had seen it first 'cause I'd be a bigger fan. I'd have even settled for Inception before Batman Begins, but alas that's a major chunk of my life rearranged.


His best role is Jim in 28 Days Later.
'Nuff said.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 7, 2011)

Spiderman 3 - 4.9/10

Plot is even more of mess than I remembered.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

The only thing I don't prefer to Batman and Robin is death by decapitation, and even then it's a close call.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 8, 2011)

The One Percent - 6/10
Pretty interesting documentary. I remember reading an article years ago about how Warren Buffet disowned his granddaughter because she appeared in a film that talks about redistributing wealth from the top one percent to everyone else. Apparently this was the film that caused it and she even reads part of the letter he sent to her in the film. The film does jump around too much.


----------



## Sine (Apr 8, 2011)

Kokuhaku(Confessions) 

★★★★


wonderful


----------



## Jena (Apr 8, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> Spiderman 3 - 4.9
> 
> Plot is even more of mess than I remembered.



Don't forget the dancing scene!

   

I think that was the moment when my shriveled up husk of my childhood finally died.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 8, 2011)

Ohhh Dark Spiderman, he's so evil. He casually winks and dances at every woman passing by, he's here to ruin your kids. Run it's the evil Spiderman. What a fucking joke, Riami didn't have the balls to do Venom justice whatsoever. Seriously by the end they all just looked bored.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 8, 2011)

No Strings Attached 

2/5


----------



## Stunna (Apr 8, 2011)

Shoot, Spider-Man 3 was my favorite film in the trilogy.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 8, 2011)

Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps - 7/10
I really enjoyed all the scenes Michael Douglas was in. The rest of it was OK. Though I do love Carey Mulligan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2011)

Arthur(remake): D+

Bleh. It has its moments and a lot of talent in front of the camera, but they're all wasted. The film lacks all of the charming nuances of the original but has the bi-polar tone of the sequel.

It's a solid rental, but not worth going to the theaters.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 8, 2011)

The Dark Corner - it's the fucking tits. Not a wasted line, finely paced, looks fantastic (the women help...). Classic noir.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 8, 2011)

The American

A interesting introspective character study.  It's easy to see how this film may have looked initially as CLOONEY SHOOTS FOREIGNERS FOR TWO HOURS and I'm really glad that it was the complete opposite.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2011)

Hanna - 9/10.

The best movie I have seen so far in 2011.  I really enjoyed it.

It felt really original to me.  I'm sure there are plenty of comparable films, but the names of those films didn't come to mind while I was in the theater.  (A rarity to me.)

Really solid acting by everyone involved.  Ronan would probably be nominated for Best Actress if this came out in December.  Blanchett did well.  Even minor parts were played well (Olivia Williams).

The music was terrific.  It worked really well with the frenetic pace of the film.

Action was solid.  I enjoyed Hanna's interrogation scene the most in that department.

Filming locations were well chosen.  I didn't recognize a single location the entire movie.  (I have almost 1200 titles rated on Netflix... I tend to notice this sort of thing.)

The plot itself sort of reminded me of Jason Bourne or even the Dark Angel TV show with Jessica Alba.  Not a bad thing though.

So what didn't I like?  Some of the camerawork choices were odd in my opinion.  Inappropriate close-ups, unusual angles, spinning the shot completely, etc.  Hanna was crawling through an aqueduct and it felt like the Scoobie Gang running through a hallway with a lot of doors while being chased.

I also didn't like the snobbish girl Hanna became friends with.


*Spoiler*: _Question for anyone that sees it_ 



Do you think Cate Blanchett's character killed off the family that took Hanna in?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2011)

The Lovely Bones: C-

The film isn't sure who it wants to focus on(the girl or her Father), resulting in the movie being longer and slower than it needed. Plus, the dialogue was SUPER pretentious. 

Much like Sucker Punch, the film has wild visuals but they have no bearing on the story. They're just there to look cool(and make no mistake, they do look cool). 

I found it odd that the film makes allusions to the affair between the Mom and the Cop from the book, but there is never any indication that it happened here. The little girl does a great job though, and there are a handful of excellent moments.

But all in all: Meh.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2011)

See more of the little girl in Hanna.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 8, 2011)

lol, I thought I recognized her!

Ironic, I see Lovely Bones on the same day that comes out....


----------



## Rukia (Apr 8, 2011)

Or Atonement.

I'm surprised you saw Arthur.  Bad reviews.  Annoying Russell Brand.  Remake.  Lousy trailers.  There weren't many good reasons to prioritize seeing it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 8, 2011)

Lottery Ticket-7.5/10


----------



## Koi (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm only like a half-hour into Sanjuro but this shit is already so good.  Ilu, Tsubaki.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Or Atonement.
> 
> I'm surprised you saw Arthur.  Bad reviews.  Annoying Russell Brand.  Remake.  Lousy trailers.  There weren't many good reasons to prioritize seeing it.



Two reasons

1) I'm a huge fan of the original

2) My Dad is a bigger fan of the original and wanted to see it

Personally, I would've rather watched Your Highness. I wanted to see a comedy more than anything. I'm sure Hanna is good, but the trailers underwhelmed me and as I said, I wanted a comedy.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 9, 2011)

There were a couple of other aspects of Hanna I meant to comment on.

Hanna had some comedic moments as well.  These moments were accidental.  Hanna grew up in the forest with her father.  So as you can imagine, she has limited experience interacting with other people.  She also reacts with fascination and/or terror to pretty much every type of technology she encounters throughout the film.  I also seem to remember a funny sequence when she surprises a shop keeper by speaking Arabic.  

Slow motion during action sequences.  I complained about Resident Evil Afterlife doing it earlier in the week.  It was used a little in this movie.  Slow motion was incorporated during an Eric Bana action scene near the end of the movie.  He takes down two guys.  Despite the fact it was slow motion... these scenes felt brutal to me.  Eric Bana's blows had huge impact.  This is an example of slow motion done right.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 9, 2011)

Paul: 6/10 Not nearly as good as Shawn of the Dead or Hot Fuzz.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Jason X 7.5/10


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind:

Trippiest movie I've seen in a long time. Not as romantic of an ending as I wanted. Good movie, but not what I was expecting, which I guess gives me a biased reaction. Interesting concept, though, just kinda freaks me out thinking about it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

The Fighter

4.5/5

A great movie, which holds the facade of Micky being the protagonist, but I feel as if this film was more Dicky's story. Not that this is a bad thing, but this conclusion was primarily met due to a lack of development when it comes to Micky, and the failure to tie up some dire loose ends. This all results in a somewhat less than satisfactory conclusion.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Don't forget the dancing scene!
> 
> 
> 
> I think that was the moment when my shriveled up husk of my childhood finally died.



Make that 4.8/10 than.


----------



## Jena (Apr 9, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets - 9/10
Still entertaining. Daniel Radcliffe, Rupert Grint, and Emma Watson are so cute in this movie!


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 9, 2011)

Regarding Spiderman 3: that ~15 minute block featuring Dark Peter is one of the most embarassing, uncomfortable moments I had to endure in any movie, ever. Ugh.


Blue Velvet - 7.5/10

Quite digestible (after something like Mulholland Drive ) and Hopper was beast. The 3rd Lynch movie I've seen so far (Mulholland Drive, Dune) not counting Twin Peaks of course and his short movie Six Figures Getting Sick (oh, man )
I read that Eraserhead and The Elephant Man are worth checking out. Anyone seen these movies? Are they realy worth checking out or are they heavy?


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 9, 2011)

Blue Hill Avenue-8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 9, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Regarding Spiderman 3: that ~15 minute block featuring Dark Peter is one of the most embarassing, uncomfortable moments I had to endure in any movie, ever. Ugh.
> 
> 
> Blue Velvet - 7.5/10
> ...



I saw Eraserhead, I thought it was........interesting in its own way. I wouldnt call it a good movie but it is probably the ultimate cult movie.

As for Blue Velvet, I loved it. Imo, it's Lynch's best movie.

On Spiderman 3, I actually think the movie is underrated, but watching Dark Peter dance and shit practically sunk it. I think Sam Raimi got a little too arrogant there. But then again, I think the first two films are kind of overrated so there.


----------



## Eltonious (Apr 9, 2011)

Hod Rod - *8*/10
Hilarious at moments, okay in some. Overall a good comedy. Also I'm a big Lonely Island fan, otherwise it would get a 7.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

*Paranormal Activity:*

I am not a horror movie guy. No, not as in I can't handle scary stuff, I mean as in I simply don't get scared. The last time a movie kept me up at night was the first Final Destination and that's 'cause I was 9.

This movie is yet another failure for me. It took an entire hour for anything interesting to happen and everytime it wasn't night time I was bored out of my mind or skipped ahead because I couldn't handle the couple's pointless bickering and analysis of nothing. When it finally got to the good part I got a little interested, but was shortly disappointed with what... 15 - 30 seconds of something happening, then it died down. The one thing I'll give to the movie is the very last couple seconds because I can't handle demon faces ever since those videos where you have to look closely and a face pops up with a loud scream. So the only reason this movie even got an irregular heartbeat out of me was nostalgic childhood scares.

I would like to be scared.

I saw *Zombieland* right before it and thought it was awesome. I don't know why I put the movie off for so long, but I'm glad I saw it. Wish it was a little longer.


----------



## Ash (Apr 9, 2011)

Love & Other Drugs. 6/10

Pretty nice movie. I love Anne Hathaway, and she did a great job here. I did see more of her than I thought I ever would, though, but she has a nice body


----------



## itachi0982 (Apr 9, 2011)

Inception. 9/10 This was probablly the most ive had to ever think and evaluate about a movie in my entire life.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> On Spiderman 3, I actually think the movie is underrated, but watching Dark Peter dance and shit practically sunk it. I think Sam Raimi got a little too arrogant there. But then again, I think the first two films are kind of overrated so there.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 9, 2011)

> Inception. 9/10 This was probablly the most ive had to ever think and evaluate about a movie in my entire life.



You must be new to movies.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

It's definitely a movie open to a lot of interpretation though.

Arthur

2.5/5

A film that utterly pales in comparison to it's predecessor due to a lack of development in it's characters and plot lines that drag down the film's humor as well as it's charm, which it desperately attempts to find in some admittedly witty and sometimes clever pop culture references.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2011)

Just saw the *Gamer*

All I can really say is "eh". I mean I was mildly entertained. The action scenes weren't particularly great, the end was kinda anti-climactic, the characters weren't all that interesting and weren't given enough time or backstory to like them. Best part of the movie was a tie between Terry Crews singing the Pinocchio song and Michael C. Hall's dance scene.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Best part of the movie was a tie between Terry Crews singing the Pinocchio song...


Agreed, completely.

Love that guy.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 9, 2011)

The Boondock Saints - 8/10

This movie was honestly something I thought I wasn't going to like. But, a million and a half people told me I just had to watch it, so I did. It was actually really damn good and I am happy I listened to those people.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

Martial liked Gamer.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2011)

lol                .


----------



## Mikaveli (Apr 10, 2011)

Tron Legacy: 7.5/10

Great visually, but it seems it relied on that too much. The plot was pretty predictable, and by that I mean really predictable.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 10, 2011)

itachi0982 said:


> Inception. 9/10 This was probablly the most ive had to ever think and evaluate about a movie in my entire life.



Try Primer, or Mulholland Dr., or Donnie Darko.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 10, 2011)

*Inception*
Fantastic movie! I loved it. It was very interesting, especially the dream within a dream thing. Complex stuff indeed. The acting was good too. 10/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 10, 2011)

Rio 7/10

Pretty cheerful animation movie. The plot obviously dont reach Pixar level quality and its kinda more of the same but its not facepalming neither. Kids will enjoy it and adults wont be bored. But the thing here are the visuals, pretty gorgeous with vivid colours, great design of the different species of birds and some nice puns and jokes here and there. There are some musical moments with samba and all that brazilian stuff that dont work as good as in a Disney movie. In fact I only really liked one of them of the 4-5 songs there are. Still a pretty nice animation movie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Scream 2-8/10


----------



## Taleran (Apr 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Martial liked Gamer.



So did I, really good review of it I read.



> Gamer (Neveldine/Taylor 2009)
> Somehow Neveldine/Taylor cranked out 2 films this year, and Gamer is a progression in eyefucking ? mashing up the first ten minutes of Saving Private Ryan and the warehouse gunfight in Robocop into a first person shooter, then topping that by making one of the most bizarre and poingnant action movies since the 80s. Did I say poignant? Not that, the other thing. Ludacris as Mick Fleetwood, Michael C Hall as Michael Bay/Rob Liefeld (you pick, he?s an arrogant manchild with a funny voice), Terry Crews as Terry fucking Crews. Dance sequence, speech on the surface of the moon, fight scene on a basketball court, homoerotic finale, everybody cheers.




Any way I watched True Grit and like most Coen brothers films I end up liking them more than the first time I watched them. So its in the 9-10/10 range.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 10, 2011)

Murder By Decree - 7/10
Another take on Jake the Ripper with Sherlock Holmes on the case. Christopher Plummer plays him this time so the acting is pretty good throughout and the plot keeps things interesting.


----------



## Captain Pimp (Apr 10, 2011)

Hanna - 9/10, one of the coolest action thrillers I've seen so far. I like how it mixes a "fairy tale" aspect to the story. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Best scene imo is when the camera follows Eric Bana's fight sequence all the way underground. That was awesome indeed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 10, 2011)

I personally thought Salt was better then Hannah.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 10, 2011)

The Godfather   ........................ awesome/awesomeness 


why the fuck didn't I watch it before?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> I personally thought Salt was better then Hannah.


Salt threw in one twist too many for me.  I thought Liev Schreiber's character also being a spy was silly.

And I never really understood why that guy let Salt escape at the end.  

Ludicrous plot in general.  Entertaining though I guess.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 10, 2011)

_Summer Wars_ 9.5/10

Grandma was badass, King Kazuma was badass, and the storyline was just amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Martial liked Gamer.



Grrr,

Inside: A

One of the most visceral horror films out there.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 10, 2011)

Lost in Translation - 8/10

The premise didn't promise much, but it ended up being very very good.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 10, 2011)

Big River - 8/10
Follow up to King Corn where they examine they canoe down the river to see how their farming effected the river and those downstream from it.


----------



## Huntress (Apr 10, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Blue Velvet - 7.5/10
> 
> Quite digestible (after something like Mulholland Drive ) and Hopper was beast. The 3rd Lynch movie I've seen so far (Mulholland Drive, Dune) not counting Twin Peaks of course and his short movie Six Figures Getting Sick (oh, man )
> I read that Eraserhead and The Elephant Man are worth checking out. Anyone seen these movies? Are they realy worth checking out or are they heavy?



baby wanna fuck 

I really like eraserhead, but i like it so much because i find heavy industry really interesting and weird. The movie draw alot on that, especially during the first half before the baby turns up.
But it is pretty surrealist, so I guess if ur not into that sorta genre, you probably wouldnt like it. I wouldnt say its heavy going or anything though.
Its got a coherant plot though, unlike Mullholland Drive (which i thought was shit) and Inland Empire (which had a good idea at its heart but completely fucking ruined it).


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 10, 2011)

Love don't cause a thing-8/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 10, 2011)

In Debt We Trust - 7/10
Good documentary examining debt and the credit card industry before the financial collapse.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 10, 2011)

Black Swam, a bit creepy but a good movie 8/10


----------



## Jena (Apr 10, 2011)

War of the Worlds remake- 6.5/10

I actually really like this movie, but two things ruin it for me:

1. The aliens. It's actually a really good disaster movie up until you see them. But then they come out and they're just so....adorable.

2. The ending. I understand that you want everyone to get back together and have a nice happy resolution, but come on. The mom was sitting inside her perfectly preserved window-lined apartment building the entire time? And the boy somehow managed to survive after running out to battle with no prior military experience? I'm sure.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't get what Spielberg wanted to achieve with War of the Worlds, pointless movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 10, 2011)

I liked it. I prefer blockbuster spielberg over arty spielberg. 

Granted, it's not a great movie, but I enjoy it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 10, 2011)

I like Cloverfield more than War of the Worlds.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 10, 2011)

Toy Story 3 - 10/10
Still phenomenal the second time around.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I liked it. I prefer blockbuster over arty
> 
> Granted, it's not a great movie, but I enjoy it.



fixed


----------



## Nakor (Apr 11, 2011)

The Four Musketeers - 6.5/10
At times, it was a little too silly.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 11, 2011)

Avatar: 7.4/10

Too long and hella predictable but overall a pretty cool film but I think James could have done a lot better with the storyline.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2011)

The Social Network - A
Not a whole lot to say, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 11, 2011)

The Fighter: 8/10

Had alot of chaos lol, the chick fight was cool.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 11, 2011)

*Jason Goes To Hell: The Final Friday* - 1.3/10

Why a 1? Because it's laughable shit! The movie is just filled with ass-pulls, plot holes, and shit music. I love how in this film "only a Voorhees can kill Jason with a magic knife" when in the fourth film Jason was killed by some random kid with a machete and only came back because of a lightning bolt.

Most poorly written horror flick I have ever seen. Next to Species 2.


----------



## callat3am (Apr 11, 2011)

*Knowing* - 2/10

I thought it was pretty nice, creepy, and emotional in the beginning, with the whole apocalypse thing...until aliens came along. Then it was just stupid.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Sunako (Apr 11, 2011)

Red Riding Hood - 5/10

It was kind of ok-ish , maybe? Definitely not as bad as Twilight , but still 


HOW CAN YOU BE SO YOUNG AND KILL BUNNIES...


----------



## Liverbird (Apr 11, 2011)

The Green Hornet - 7/10 

It was cool, I liked the effects and the movie overall.


----------



## Koi (Apr 11, 2011)

*Sanjuro* - A.  I reeeeeeally liked this, a lot.  Sanjuro is a fucking boss.  I've seen a few things with Toshiro Mifune but I think this is my favorite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

The Man from Earth - 7/10

Very interesting premise, fun discussion back and forth about the premise, and decent execution. Some of it was a bit heavyhanded and predictable, but overall I enjoyed the film.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2011)

callat3am said:


> *Knowing* - 2/10
> 
> I thought it was pretty nice, creepy, and emotional in the beginning, with the whole apocalypse thing...until aliens came along. Then it was just stupid.



Yeah, it was pretty sweet with the airplane crash and stuff... then it just got random and religious and lost all of its good taste.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

I swear if there's anything I could send to hell it would be the Friday 13 films.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 11, 2011)

> Umbrella Corporation is a great villain organization btw. They have ruined the world. Billions of people are dead or undead. And they continue to round up survivors to experiment on. They went underground to chill away from the virus. The sheer audacity reguired to do all this is off the charts.



It's ridiculous. Exactly what do Umbrella hope to achieve? They've already nearly destroyed the world, make weapons for what? The organisation as a whole makes no sense


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2011)

lol, I actually kind of like Jason Goes to Hell.

Yeah, it's a total mess and I dont get why ALL slasher franchises have the urge to be convoluted about the killers origins(Halloween 6, Nightmare 6...Im looking at you). But as a splatter film I think its pretty fun.

I think the Jason franchise is probably the best slasher franchise(except maybe Saw.....). Halloween movies mostly all sucked and the Nightmare movies were uneven.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 11, 2011)

Following - 7/10

Despite this being only one hour long, it felt way longer while watching. Maybe because it had substance and kept switching between the chronological order frequently. 
Interesting movie.

Doodlebug - 6/10

Watched this to complete the Nolan filmography.




PaperAngel said:


> unlike Mullholland Drive (which i thought was shit)



haha, there was one scene I liked in that movie; the one with the assassin in the office


----------



## Scholzee (Apr 11, 2011)

Ninja Assisian 6/10

Got it cause it was like only 3-4 euros, it was an okay film nothing special but okay to pass some time.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2011)

Scholzee said:


> Ninja Assisian 6/10
> 
> Got it cause it was like only 3-4 euros, it was an okay film nothing special but okay to pass some time.



I agree it was a good way to pass time. I kinda wish the ninja's were more overpowered, though. I wanted to see them massacre the military.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2011)

I think that would be silly if the Ninja were THAT overpowered.

I thought it was a fun movie, although I lol'ed at how these super secret ninja would chase him in the middle of traffic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's ridiculous. Exactly what do Umbrella hope to achieve? They've already nearly destroyed the world, make weapons for what? The organisation as a whole makes no sense




Oh wow, that person was serious? Umbrella is probably one of the dumbest criminal organizations, if not the dumbest that I have seen in a theater.

I remember watching the latest Resident Evil and just saying to my friends, why the fuck does Umbrella still care about this shit?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 11, 2011)

Limitless 6'5/10

A pretty entertaining movie with a somewhat new premise, well directed, appropiate casting and good paced. Only negative thing about this, it self connsideration of being a "cool" movie. The movie just throws it at your face constantly, "look, thats cool", "what a cool story we're telling you", "the characters are so cool", "this secuence is so cool" is what basically the movie is yelling all the time and it bothered me a bit, anyways I admit it really succeed in entertain me.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 11, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> haha, there was one scene I liked in that movie; the one with the assassin in the office



That is one of the best scenes in the movie, excluding the lesbian scenes(obviously). I did enjoy the whole movie though. Loved the mud man lol


----------



## Fan o Flight (Apr 11, 2011)

*DYNAMIC EXIT*
This movie looks so bad but I couldnt help but laugh for a few minutes


----------



## Rukia (Apr 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's ridiculous. Exactly what do Umbrella hope to achieve? They've already nearly destroyed the world, make weapons for what? The organisation as a whole makes no sense


It's based off a video game.  It's judged against a different standard.  But you do have a point of course.  

In a franchise like Resident Evil, the most important thing for Umbrella Corporation is to entertain.  And I think they do that quite well.  We were talking about how big of assholes these guys are at work just the other day.  lol.

I will be pissed if a new video game comes out someday that tries to justify the actions of the organization.  (Like Umbrella needs these weapons to combat aliens.  Everything was done for the greater good.  Etc.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 11, 2011)

Yasha, I saw the Devil will be released 5/5/2011 on netflix.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I actually kind of like Jason Goes to Hell.
> 
> Yeah, it's a total mess and I dont get why ALL slasher franchises have the urge to be convoluted about the killers origins(Halloween 6, Nightmare 6...Im looking at you). But as a splatter film I think its pretty fun.
> 
> I think the Jason franchise is probably the best slasher franchise(except maybe Saw.....). Halloween movies mostly all sucked and the Nightmare movies were uneven.



It would have been better if it wasn't a Friday movie and had half decent music.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 12, 2011)

_*Deadgirl(2008)-F*_

What a puerile, disgusting *fades to black*...*Fades back in* piece of shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> _*Deadgirl(2008)-F*_
> 
> What a puerile, disgusting *fades to black*...*Fades back in* piece of shit.



Sounds like a movie I'd take a girl on a date on!

lol......sounds pretty messed up.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 12, 2011)

Source Code: 8/10


----------



## Hariti (Apr 12, 2011)

*The Island* 8/10.It was good...for a Michael Bay movie.Having Scarlett Johansson definitely didn't hurt.


----------



## rdjonge (Apr 12, 2011)

Little Fockers 6/10

It was funnier then people said + Jessica Alba in this movie


----------



## Yasha (Apr 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Yasha, I saw the Devil will be released 5/5/2011 on netflix.



3 more weeks to go. 


*Run Lola Run *

Not the most original movie, but quite fun to watch. 

8/10


*Let the Bullets Fly*

Complicated and full of underlying messages

7.5/10


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 12, 2011)

Indiscreet: Cary Grant - Ingrid Bergman romantic comedy, the romance fared quite well, the comedy takes a bit of a dive after the plot reveal, possibly just dated. But on the whole it's decently written and it's not without charm. *6.5/10.* 

Tigerland: Vietnam (boot camp) movie. This was Colin Farrell's breakthrough role. He's not bad (if you can tolerate his attempt at a Texan accent). Ultimately the main flaw is on paper, it's too cliched and sentimental to either feel fresh or to add anything new to the genre. Watchable. *5/10*.


----------



## Thomaatj (Apr 12, 2011)

The holiday: Normally I hate romantic comedies but this one was allright. At least it had some decent actors instead of those morons you usually see in those type of films. *6,5/10*

Twelve monkeys: Pretty cool movie with a good story and Brad Pitt is amazing in this film. *7,5/10*


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Sounds like a movie I'd take a girl on a date on!
> 
> lol......sounds pretty messed up.



It pretty much paints every teenage boy as a necrophiliac/rapist.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2011)

Just saw *Across the Universe*. I'm not a Beatles fan, but I liked the movie a lot and enjoyed the music very much. I think, simply, it was a well made movie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 12, 2011)

Anaconda-7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> It pretty much paints every teenage boy as a necrophiliac/rapist.



That's what turned me off to watching it when it first came on netflix. 

Even most rapists would be creeped out by screwing a corpse. The plot is too absurd for me.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 12, 2011)

First Scream 4 review. ?


----------



## Parallax (Apr 12, 2011)

He's from Australia don't listen to him


----------



## The Boss (Apr 12, 2011)

*Insidious *- 6/10 I lol'd.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 12, 2011)

Juno
10/10
I love it ♥


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> That's what turned me off to watching it when it first came on netflix.
> 
> Even most rapists would be creeped out by screwing a corpse. The plot is too absurd for me.



*Spoiler*: __ 



The friend, who sounds like a teenage Jeff Foxworthy, eventually moves down into that basement area and starts just wearing a hoodie and underwear.

Also the end suggests it's perfectly fine to rape a corpse as long as it's of the girl who've been stalking.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 12, 2011)

Pathology: C

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The friend, who sounds like a teenage Jeff Foxworthy, eventually moves down into that basement area and starts just wearing a hoodie and underwear.

Also the end suggests it's perfectly fine to rape a corpse as long as it's of the girl who've been stalking.


 

It's just one of those movies that has a faulty concept, and it's hard to make a good movie out of a faulty concept.

The Human Centipede has this problem as well, but at least there, it's only in that its hard to make a compelling narrative out of it. With "Deadgirl", you probably can, but it's too unreal. And yes, I am saying that as a zombie fan. I can buy fantasy, I just can't buy stupidity.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 12, 2011)

Can Wes Craven re-invent the slasher again and end the gore porn obsession? I doubt it but Scream is always good fun to watch.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can Wes Craven re-invent the slasher again and end the gore porn obsession? I doubt it but Scream is always good fun to watch.



I agree. Scream is a great modern horror movie. I've probably watched it at least 10 times. I've only seen the 2nd and 3rd ones once. I will have to re-watch them as I may actually see the new one in theaters.


----------



## Jena (Apr 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Can Wes Craven re-invent the slasher again and end the gore porn obsession? I doubt it but Scream is always good fun to watch.



I'm looking forward to finding out.
I'm not so sure about Scream 4, but I'd be a hypocrite if I said I wasn't going to go and see it. I've seen all the other ones at least twice each.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2011)

The Prestige - 8/10
She's Out of My League - 6/10
Batman Forever - 8/10
Boyz N the Hood - 8/10
The Boondock Saints - 10/10
The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day - 6/10
American Pie Presents The Naked Mile - 6/10
American Pie Presents Beta House - 8/10
Little Fockers - 6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 13, 2011)

Panic said:


> The Boondock Saints II: All Saints Day - 6/10



I found it hard to watch that movie. I mean, how hard would it be to  misconstrue the opening "getting ready" scene as anything but homoeroticism. I think it's impossible.

_*Hanna-A*_
Kind of fucking awesome. The whole human aspect falls a little flat as the family kind of drops out of the picture, but in terms of action, oh did it deliver.

Hopefully this movie helps get Eric Banna back in to the action movie game, cuz he's great.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Was it just me, or was that car crash when her mother dies an homage to Blue?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 13, 2011)

Knucklehead - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2011)

Ugh, I hate Boondock Saints 2. The first film, while not a classic, is kind of charming. The 2nd one is like that douchebag guy who thinks he's Gods gift to the world, but in truth, he just leaches off people...

I worry about Scream 4 because Wes Craven hasn't aged well. My Soul to Take felt like it was written in the 90's and if Scream 4 feels that way, then it will already feel dated when it comes out. But I cant wait to see it either.


----------



## G (Apr 13, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World



9/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 13, 2011)

Never Let Me Go - 9/10
I thought it was a pretty good adaptation of the book with great acting.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 13, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> _*Hanna-A*_
> Kind of fucking awesome. The whole human aspect falls a little flat as the family kind of drops out of the picture, but in terms of action, oh did it deliver.
> 
> Hopefully this movie helps get Eric Banna back in to the action movie game, cuz he's great.
> ...


Probably the best time I have had at the theater this year.

I used to not think much of Bana as an actor.  Hulk and Troy turned me against him.  But after Munich, a memorable turn in Star Trek, and now Hanna... i'm starting to think the guy is pretty good.

He was overshadowed in this though.  Saiorse drives the movie completely as Hanna.

Best action sequences:

Hanna interrogation scene.

Erik underground.  6 against 1.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Apr 13, 2011)

"Fighting". 0/10 Channing Tatum is the worst actor in Hollywood.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 13, 2011)

An A from Vono? It's a must-see then.


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 13, 2011)

The Eagle - 3/10

Ireland is very good looking as it pretends to be Scotland, and I liked a lot of the scene transitions. The way the theme of otherness and prejudices was dealt with was fairly standard, but better than a number of recent films still fresh in my memory (I'm looking at you, Avatar). Otherwise, the film was utter shite. From the plot to characters to pace - the action scenes were confusing, any good acting in there was a rare thing and it was lazy and generically written. Worst movie I've seen in a while.


----------



## The Boss (Apr 13, 2011)

*Hanna* - 9/10 Very enjoyable. The action was done just right and .... for a lack of better words, it was very cool.  Bana was surprisingly very good in this.


----------



## Federer (Apr 13, 2011)

Despite being a sceptic about critics,

they were pretty positive about Scream 4 here, so I might watch in the theather.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 13, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Ugh, I hate Boondock Saints 2. The first film, while not a classic, is kind of charming. The 2nd one is like that douchebag guy who thinks he's Gods gift to the world, but in truth, he just leaches off people...
> 
> I worry about Scream 4 because Wes Craven hasn't aged well. My Soul to Take felt like it was written in the 90's and if Scream 4 feels that way, then it will already feel dated when it comes out. But I cant wait to see it either.


I didn't like the first one nor the second,but Julie Benz's character was incredibly badass.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 13, 2011)

I thought she overacted like mad crazy.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 13, 2011)

Plunder: The Crime of Our Time - 7/10


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Godzilla Final Wars- 9/10

Delightfully stupid. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> Godzilla Final Wars- 9/10
> 
> Delightfully stupid. Exactly what I was looking for.


 I love you.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 13, 2011)

A River Runs Through It: *6.5/10*
Timecrimes: *6/10  *
Memories of Matsuko: *6/10* - Men are rotten. That's what I got out of this one.
A Life Less Ordinary: *5.5/10 *
Touching The Void: *8/10*
Idiocracy: *4/10* - It threatens to be funny in the first 10 minutes but it didn't work for me.
Wall Street: *7.5/10*


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2011)

The Other Guys - 6/10
Enjoyable but way too over the top silly for this type of movie.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2011)

*The Downfall - 9/10*

A great WW2 film from a perspective that Hollywood would never go for. It had great emotion and you could always see this on the actors faces. They did a brilliant job. It really tells you what kind of man Hitler was. He was the most radical and messed up person in history but then it shows various scenes of him being kind to people (not random people, just people he liked according to where they were from like the main character) and it reminds you that he was still human. 

I'm not sure if the movie was biased towards one party, which I don't think it was, which gave me another reason to like it better than most war movies made by the USA.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2011)

I dont care much for Godzilla: Final Wars.

It's pretty entertaining during the Godzilla fights but the rest......annoying.

Ong Bak 3: D+

What the hell? Talk about major disappointment. It's I believe......3 reviews away(Scream 4 will be my next one, then Pathology, then Ong Bak 3).


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2011)

TRON: Legacy - 6/10

The only reason it even scored this high with me was the kick-ass soundtrack by Daft Punk.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2011)

The Detective: C+

Eh, it's an interesting mix between film noir and Dirty Harry-esque gritty cop film. It's more about the titular detective than the story, and the narrative is uneven for it. The dialogue is wierd, ranging from uninspired to downright bizarre. The acting is pretty bad too by a lot of the minor characters. Frank Sinatra did pretty good though, although I think he was too old.

My main issue, I guess, is that it all felt too phony to me. Everything felt staged and awkward.

However........It has a great ending and I dug that it tackled some controversial issues. I mean, the film discusses homosexuality a lot....pretty hardcore for the 60's.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday - 6/10

I have heard many times from many people that I should watch this movie. That it's a classic. It's hilarious. It was just okay for me. Made me chuckle a few times, but nothing spectacular.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I didn't like the first one nor the second,but Julie Benz's character was incredibly badass.



Oh, god. There was that scene where they tried to recreate the only good scene from the first movie and have her dress up like a cowboy and shoot a pistol in tandem with the brothers shooting. For no real reason.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 14, 2011)

Panic said:


> Friday - 6/10
> 
> I have heard many times from many people that I should watch this movie. That it's a classic. It's hilarious. It was just okay for me. Made me chuckle a few times, but nothing spectacular.



East Coast people wouldn't understand


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 14, 2011)

School of Rock: *7.5/10* - Great fun, haven't seen a good family movie in a while. The fact you can watch these sorts of movie again & again is an underrated quality, imo.

Unmade Beds: *5/10* - Ambling movie about severely angsty barely twenty-somethings, arsing about in London. Uses all the conventions you can think of.. certainly not terrible, but it depends on your tolerance for these things. 

Scenes From a Marriage: *8.5/10* - It's all conversations in rooms, so it needed the script and acting to be spot on, and both are masterful to be fair.. it makes for an in-depth and resonant study of a relationship. I found out this film was actually an abridged version of a TV series. At 170 minutes it's definitely long enough..


----------



## Stunna (Apr 14, 2011)

The Passion of the Christ - 4/5

The film holds some sentimental value due to my religious faith, but it took some historical and Biblical liberties with the story.


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> I love you.



Oh yeah. Crappy Godzilla movies ftw.

Smoke Signals- 8/10 I don't usually like "feel good getting to know you" movies, but this one is surprisingly good and realistic. It also doesn't hurt that it's based off a Sherman Alexi story, and that guy is an amazingly hilarious writer.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Ong Bak 3: D+
> 
> What the hell? Talk about major disappointment. It's I believe......3 reviews away(Scream 4 will be my next one, then Pathology, then Ong Bak 3).



All the spirituality in the movie made sense since soon after he filmed this he became a monk. Too bad he couldn't make a better movie. He helped write, direct, and produce it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> All the spirituality in the movie made sense since soon after he filmed this he became a monk. Too bad he couldn't make a better movie. He helped write, direct, and produce it.



Jet Li has done that a few times and he's done it better.

Ong Bak 3 was just a mess.......


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 14, 2011)

Leperchaun in the hood-8/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 14, 2011)

Hævnen 7/10

Interesting and sometimes powerfully dramatic movie from Denmark. It won the Oscar for best picture in a foreign language although I personally think Incendies deserved it more. Anyways this is a good film with some memorable scenes like the bullying ones at the beggining and some of the african ones with the doctor. Actors are good, specially the young kids and the movie just have this feeling of authenticity that its pretty moving at times. Recommended for people that want to see dramas about this fucked up world of us.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 14, 2011)

The Wicker Man (2006)- 3/10 

Lol, what a fucking joke of a remake. I thought it was a parody of the original. Even the crew of the original hated this.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Jet Li has done that a few times and he's done it better.
> 
> Ong Bak 3 was just a mess.......



I agree on both. I guess my point was, which I didn't express clearly, that the focus on spirituality wasn't unexpected by me. It was just horribly done by Tony Jaa.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 14, 2011)

> Lol, what a fucking joke of a remake. I thought it was a parody of the original. Even the crew of the original hated this



What are you talking about? Nicholas Cage delivered his best performance in years. I mean the intensity of his acting

It's so bad but everyone has to watch it once, I mean the dialogue is hilarious.


----------



## Jena (Apr 14, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> The Wicker Man (2006)- 3/10
> 
> Lol, what a fucking joke of a remake. I thought it was a parody of the original. Even the crew of the original hated this.



That movie is so amazing for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2011)

The scene where he narrates all the things they're doing to him is bloody hilarious. "Oh my legs, they broke my legs!! The bees, oh my god they sting"


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 15, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> The Wicker Man (2006)- 3/10
> 
> Lol, what a fucking joke of a remake. I thought it was a parody of the original. Even the crew of the original hated this.



Didn't saw the movie, but this re-cut trailer is hilarious

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_mW8mBzmHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angelus (Apr 15, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World - 10/10

Great movie, I might even check out those comics sometime.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 15, 2011)

The Ghost and the Darkness 10/10

one of my favorite movies of all time have seen it dozens of times and still enjoy it


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 15, 2011)

Star Trek (2009) 8/10 A-
Hannah (2011) 8/10 A-
Arthur (2011) B


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 15, 2011)

Scream 4: B-

Better than Scream 3, but I prefer Scream 2(and 1).

Definately the most consistently violent of the three. Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## The Potential (Apr 15, 2011)

The Sixth Sense.

8/10

Great movie by M. Night IMO. One of his best.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 15, 2011)

I haven't seen that film in a long time but if I recall correctly, the kid in that movie done some decent acting. Unlike the kids in M.Night's Last Air Bender. I never seen the whole film but I saw clips of the actor's performances and it was just awful.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 15, 2011)

Scream 2 - 8/10
Not as good as Scream, but still a solid sequel. Now on to Scream 3. I'm gearing up for seeing Scream 4 tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 15, 2011)

Big Momma's: Like Father Like Son - 1/5

They didn't even try... they didn't even try...


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2011)

Scream 3 - 7/10
Still pretty decent, but it's another downgrade. Hopefully Scream 4 won't be worse.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't like Scream 3 that much. The Hollywood angle ruined the plot, and that hair cut, what was Courtney Cox thinking?

I do feel bad for Sydney, when will it end for her?


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2011)

One thing that kept bugging me in Scream 4 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that the killer showed immense strength and was pretty big...the reveal, it's a weak looking chick and an even weaker looking dude......how the hell did either of these people ever get the drop on Sidney?




But yeah, I agree with your ratings so far, even though for some reason, I prefer Scream 2 over Scream 1(even though it's definately not as good).


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 16, 2011)

Source code 7/10

Entertaining movie. It has the plus of "time travel", paralel realities and all that jazz thats always interesting. The movie also dont try to give a depth analysis of it which is welcomed. I was a bit wtfed by the ending cause at first i thought it didnt make too much sense but when it finished I thought they just wanted to go to some "relative happy ending". It has some points, the pace is good and the plot keeps your attention so its a very nice option for a weekend popcorn flick.


----------



## Kobe (Apr 16, 2011)

*13 Assassins* _/10_


_*Rudy* 8/10_


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2011)

Scream 4 - 8/10
Still not as good as the original but very solid for it being the 4th. Usually when you get this high in sequels, the movies just completely drop off, especially horror movies. I personally liked it better than the 2nd one, but I can see someone liking the second one better. Definitely better than the 3rd one though. 

I really liked the beginning of the movie. I thought it was pretty clever.



Ennoea said:


> Don't like Scream 3 that much. The Hollywood angle ruined the plot, and that hair cut, what was Courtney Cox thinking?
> 
> I do feel bad for Sydney, when will it end for her?



Probably after the 6th movie. You should see Scream 4, it's worth the $6. 



MartialHorror said:


> One thing that kept bugging me in Scream 4
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought of that too when they were revealed. Though Sidney does kick the one down the stairs pretty good. I'm trying to think of scenes where either one completely overpowers someone they shouldn't have, I right now I can't think of that happening. Most of the people they killed(besides the two cops who they took by surprise) were girls their age or stabs in the back.

Personally I was surprised about Jill being one of the killers, I wasn't expecting that. Especially since her mom got killed. 

I also liked the speech about fame at the end by Jill. How you don't have to do anything important anymore to be famous. You can just get mixed up in some fucked up shit happening around you. The speech stopped before it got preachy. 






> But yeah, I agree with your ratings so far, even though for some reason, I prefer Scream 2 over Scream 1(even though it's definately not as good).


Why do you like Scream 2 over Scream 1? Just curious. I'd give Scream 1 a 9/10. Though I'm not a big horror movie buff, it kind of revitalized the modern day horror film for me. Probably because like they say in Scream 4 about the Stab movies, the killer is someone who isn't some immortal superhuman killer.

edit: yikes, I hope no one caught my spoiler there. I forgot to add a spoiler tag at the end. If so, I apologize.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2011)

Scream 2 is probably the better movie since topping the first one was near impossible and it came really close. As a mystery it's better I guess but interms of sheer entertainment the first one will always be the best. 

So what's your favourite kills from the first 3? Drew Barrymore would be the best followed by probably Liev Schriber.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> So what's your favourite kills from the first 3? Drew Barrymore would be the best followed by probably Liev Schriber.



Favorite kill is Drew Barrymore for sure followed by Rose McGowan. The Sarah Michelle Gellar kill was fun too as it's Sarah Michelle Gellar.

Scream 2 has so many cameo's either by those already established or by young up and coming actors/actresses. Surprisingly most of them are still relevant too:

Omar Epps
Jada Pinkett Smith
Heather Graham
Sarah Michelle Gellar
Joshua Jackson
Rebecca Gayheart
Portia de Rossi
Marisol Nichols
Tori Spelling
Luke Wilson
Timothy Olyphant(not a cameo, but still)


----------



## Yasha (Apr 16, 2011)

*The Good, the Bad, the Weird*

That chase scene was incredible.

7.5/10


----------



## Judecious (Apr 16, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire
9/10, this was when the series stop being a kids series.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 16, 2011)

D.O.A - 8/10: A very good noir. Goes at 100 mile an hour from the first line. Well-rounded, perhaps with the exception of the romance.. but it's the grimy sort of film where that weakness is rather inconsequential. 

Bad Lieutenant - 6/10: Harvey Keitel plays a far-gone vile bastard of a cop. It's a powerful character and a performance to match.. The main problem I had with it 
*Spoiler*: __ 



was the weird and unbelievable redemption for the character.. he lets off a pair of rapists. It makes no sense. If this part was supposed to reflect the impaired judgment of the character or something the redemption angle itself becomes pointless.


 Unfortunately this plot development detracts from the strength of the rest of the movie. But I'd still say it's worth watching, Keitel acts his face off. 

C.R.A.Z.Y - 8/10: Coming-of-age movie about a boy's struggle with his homosexuality in a religious French-Canadian family. Well-acted & well-written. Has a warmth to it that'll make it enjoyable for anyone, especially for someone who's just finished watching Bad Lieutenant..

A Matter of Life and Death - 7.5/10: Unique fantasy from Powell & Pressburger. A lot to admire about this one, definitely worth a watch..


----------



## Paptala (Apr 16, 2011)

*Hanna : 7.5/10 *  It was entertaining enough  and the chick that Hanna met up with was hysterical.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 16, 2011)

Angels and Demons: A+

Yep.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2011)

The Dark Knight - 4.5/5


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 16, 2011)

The Pursuit Of Happyness 
10/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 16, 2011)

Your Highness - 7/10
Not that many true lol scenes, but it made me smile alot and was overall an enjoyable film. I liked Pineapple Express better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 16, 2011)

> Why do you like Scream 2 over Scream 1? Just curious. I'd give Scream 1 a 9/10. Though I'm not a big horror movie buff, it kind of revitalized the modern day horror film for me. Probably because like they say in Scream 4 about the Stab movies, the killer is someone who isn't some immortal superhuman killer.



While Scream was good, my main issue was with 

1) The Pompous "this is just like a movie" dialogue being too heavy handed(Scream 4 falls back into this somewhat). Scream 2 handled it better.

2) David Arquette, Mathew Lillard and Jamie Kennedy seem to think they're in a full on comedy.(Kennedy and Arquette got better in the sequels).

Scream 2 just had characters that interested me. It is the worse movie, but I was very interested in their interactions, etc. Plus, I felt Sidney became an incredibly likeable character at that point.

I reviewed all the Scream movies, Fyi.

"Ghetto" Brian
"Ghetto" Brian
"Ghetto" Brian

I was surprised at how many hits they all got(especially considering I they've long since been gone from the theaters).


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Apr 16, 2011)

This Is England: 8.5/10 - Fantastic drama about 80's skinheads/NF. Shane Meadows' best.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2011)

*Gigantic*

An indie, offbeat rom-com with a bunch of quirky characters. Just the type of film Zooey Deschanel would thrive in (and she did). But make no mistake, it's not one of those fast-paced, funny, witty rom-com like _(500) Days of Summer_. It's more offbeat, but it's not funny nor witty. Frankly, the reviews this film has received are more negative than positive. But I still think it's a pretty good work done by a new director. Watch it for Zooey's charismatic screen presence, if nothing else.

6.5/10


----------



## Soul (Apr 17, 2011)

Inception 10/10


Nice concept and execution.
I enjoyed this one a lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2011)

aaaand....link for Scream 4 is in sig. Phew.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2011)

*Just Go With It* - To be honest... I was bored out my ass even though I was laughing quite a bit. I just skipped to the scenes with Brooklyn in a bikini and then other scenes with her in. I ended up JUST watching her screen time and not caring about the movie as a whole. I feel like just about everything has been done before in tons of romantic comedies.

*No Strings Attached* - This one I actually liked. BUT, I think they tried a little too hard with the ending. Ashton and Natalie (my favorite actress) had little chemistry as true lovers, but great chemistry as fuck buddies for some reason. I didn't feel shit for the ending when there was actually a good, romantic line. It was executed poorly with no emotion. The ten minute or so introduction of the movie was also poorly executed I think. The middle of the movie was very enjoyable and I thought was a lot funnier than I expected.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 17, 2011)

*Inception* - N/A

I saw this one in the theaters and have gone back and watched it offhandedly since then and every time I watch it I find things about it I like more and that I dislike more so I am unable to give a rating because it is constantly in flux.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 17, 2011)

*The NeverEnding Story*

I recognized that dog-headed dragon. I may have seen this movie long time ago when I was a child. A fantastic children's movie. I'm surprised the girl who played the empress didn't appear in more movies. Such a shame, because I think she could've been a very successful child actress.

8/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 17, 2011)

Harry Potter & the sourcer's stone 8/10


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 17, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Harry Potter & the *Philosopher's Stone* 8/10


Fixed.
Seriously I don't get why America renames things from the UK.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 17, 2011)

The Empress's name is Tami Stronach and yeah basically everyone wondered why she never did films again. Her real love was dance so she pursued it instead. I absolutely love Never Ending Story, have it on VHS and used to watch it as a kid all the time, still remains one of my favourite fantasy movies to this day, a film that encourages imagination, we need more of them these days.

I remember that at the time everyone I knew was either in love with the Empress or Atreyu, or both, confusing times.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2011)

Miss March 6/10 
Public Enemies 8/10 i liked it 
Clash Of the Titans 6/10 like the original better 
Jennifer's Body 7/10 megan fox is hot


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2011)

Spider-Man 3 | 4/5

My favorite of the trilogy.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 17, 2011)

_My major beef with the film was the messy and lazy plot._

StarShip Troopers - Solid 8/10. They don't make SciFi films like these anymore.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 17, 2011)

The Conspirator - 8/10
Even though I knew the outcome, the film kept me greatly interested the entire time. Wonder how much of it is true and wonder what they took liberties on.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2011)

The Karate Kid remake: B

I thought it was done very well. I just wish they changed the title to "The Kung Fu Kid"....Jackie Chan's breakdown scene was probably his best in terms of acting.


----------



## Gnome (Apr 17, 2011)

Ip Man: A-

Entertaining, cool action. Story wasn't actually bad considering I wasn't expecting one at all.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 17, 2011)

The Kids are Alright - 8/10
Great acting all around. Bening in particular did a phenomenal job. While certain elements of the story were a little hard to believe, the acting made sure it didn't detract from the film.


----------



## Jena (Apr 17, 2011)

Scream 4- 8/10
In the horror movie genre scale: 9/10

Really good! I liked how they focused on the horror movie stuff like they did in the first movie. I missed that. The ending is a big shock too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 17, 2011)

Your Highness: C+

It's not funny as much as its just amusing(with a few funny parts). It's pretty much your typical(but pretty; excellent framing ftw) fantasy adventure with lots of uses of the word "fuck". That's the gimmick, really. Imagine Lord of the Rings with everyone saying 'Fuck'.

But as I said, it was amusing.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 17, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Apr 17, 2011)

Death at a Funeral

I was only half paying attention, but from what I saw it was pretty funny.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 17, 2011)

Undercover Brother - 7.7/10

Good comedy.


----------



## Koi (Apr 17, 2011)

*The Empire Strikes Back* - Lando Calrissian/10.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> Scream 4- 8/10
> In the horror movie genre scale: 9/10
> 
> Really good! I liked how they focused on the horror movie stuff like they did in the first movie. I missed that. The ending is a big shock too.


I gave it the same rating as you. I liked the ending as well. It was surprising. 



MartialHorror said:


> Your Highness: C+
> 
> It's not funny as much as its just amusing(with a few funny parts). It's pretty much your typical(but pretty; excellent framing ftw) fantasy adventure with lots of uses of the word "fuck". That's the gimmick, really. Imagine Lord of the Rings with everyone saying 'Fuck'.
> 
> But as I said, it was amusing.


That's kind of how I felt. There were only a few parts where I laughed out loud. I was definitely smiling throughout most of the film though. 



Koi said:


> *The Empire Strikes Back* - Lando Calrissian/10.


My favorite one!


----------



## Sanshouo (Apr 17, 2011)

Insidious - 8/10 : I went in looking for a good scare, and I got it.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 17, 2011)

Toy Story 3
10/10

Grown Ups
7/10


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2011)

Funny people 8/10


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Apr 18, 2011)

Source Code 8/10

Good movie ,but the last 15 minutes or so kinda almost killed it for me with the forced hollywood feel good crap. I expected better from a movie that had such a strong innovated first half.


----------



## Jena (Apr 18, 2011)

The Uchiha Hawk said:


> Source Code 8/10
> 
> Good movie ,but the last 15 minutes or so kinda almost killed it for me with the forced hollywood feel good crap. I expected better from a movie that had such a strong innovated first half.




*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for this movie's ending_ 




I really wished they would've ended it when they all froze on the train, or at the very least, when he was walking with the love interest to that mirrored sphere. That way, the viewer could interpret it how they want-is he really dead? is the project more successful? etc. 
Ending it the way that they did had it come off like their bottom line was ending it on a happy note, rather than making an appropriate ending. It also didn't make sense with the pre-established science of the movie. Not to mention that it was confusing and extremely rushed.


----------



## blue♥ (Apr 18, 2011)

_Tales From Earthsea_ 6/10

The reviews were right - nice artwork, terrible fucking story. But I've been told it's worth reading the books.


----------



## The Uchiha Hawk (Apr 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoilers for this movie's ending_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 18, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Philosopher's Stone(natch)-D*

I hadn't watch this movie for a couple of years, and I only really remember the movie's problems being its slavish devotion to the source material and the inexperience of its main cast. While its script may be xeroxed from pages of the book at points, its the poor directing that really sinks the movie rather than its sluggish pace. For a movie with a budget north of a hundred million, it comes off feeling like a made-for-tv film. Each shot feeling very workman like, displaying none of the inventiveness or magic that characterized the sequels, that ironically a lot of people seem to believe traded in the magic for darkness and despair.

Maybe it's the composition of each shot that gives it a low-budget feel. Chris Columbus used Super 35mm film stock so the film could easily fit into each 4X3 television that were in every living room at the time this movie was released. But that can't excuse just how terrible he is at creating a scene. Take any of the myriad of times someone is talking and all the sudden John Williams score will flare up and just kind of go, the scene continuing with no real coordination between the audio and visuals. Or when Harry comes across a dark figure gorging on the blood of a unicorn, only for it to stand up and slowly make it's way towards him. Surely such a scene should send chills down the audiences spine, but it doesn't. In fact, without the score telling you "YO THIS SCENE IS TENSE," it would be laughable. The dark figure slinking around the ground like a empty cloak being pulled by a string, Harry tripping on a tree branch that seemed to have appeared out of nowhere. No scene really invokes what it should, and instead of fixing it, it's like Columbus thought that just smothering it with Williams' score would do the job.

The less said about the acting, the better. Sure they were young, and they definitely improved as the years and films came on, but that thought doesn't make the default wide-eyed face of Daniel Radcliffe any better.

Also, Harry totally murders a fool at age eleven and doesn't even bat an eye. The fuck Rowling?


----------



## Gabe (Apr 18, 2011)

Splice 7/10


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 18, 2011)

Toy Story 3 - 10/10

Perfect family film.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 18, 2011)

From Prada to Nada: 7/10

the movie sucked, it was predictable & boring.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 18, 2011)

Dead Space: Aftermath: D-

Whereas the first Dead Space movie could be enjoyed by someone who hasnt played the games, this one I presume can only be enjoyed by people who played the games....and even then....wow, boring and confusing and really depressing. Yet it did get interesting near the end.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 18, 2011)

*Serenity* 10/10

I have no idea how to describe this movie. It effects just about every emotion more and more as it goes on. I am really glad I finally got around to watching this and Firefly because while I knew they'd be good they were even better than I ever expected.


----------



## Orxon (Apr 18, 2011)

Scre4m. Tons better than I expected, really good for a third sequel  7.5/10



Gaiash said:


> *Serenity* 10/10
> 
> I have no idea how to describe this movie. It effects just about every emotion more and more as it goes on. I am really glad I finally got around to watching this and Firefly because while I knew they'd be good they were even better than I ever expected.



This movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2011)

Bad Boy Bubby - 9.42649854321976999/10

Great movie. It starts kinda slow and pointless, but it quickly ramps up to one of the funniest, most disturbing character-driven movies of all time. Bubby is an interesting character with interesting habits and even more interesting ways of life. It even has a bit of tragedy in it.


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 18, 2011)

*Thir13een Ghosts*; Re-watched it from TV for at least the 5th time in my life and forgot how much I loved this film and how much of a fave horror film it is.
9/10


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2011)

Paul

it was ok didn't hate it or love it


----------



## Sillay (Apr 18, 2011)

Limitless; I was excited for this, because the trailers [to me at least] looked nice, and Bradley Cooper is really hot, and he did well in his last two movies that I watched. It ended up bombing, though. The acting just wasn't great, though I'm tempted to blame it on the screenwriters, because personally, I've enjoyed his acting a lot up to Limitless. The whole plot had great potential though, and could've gone a lot of places, and with a different director, I probably would've liked it better. Still giving it a 7/10 because it had Bradley Cooper.


----------



## Gaiash (Apr 18, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> From Prada to Nada: 7/10
> 
> the movie sucked, it was predictable & boring.


Isn't 7/10 a bit of a high rating for a movie that you said sucked?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Apr 18, 2011)

Frequently Asked Questions about time travel 7/10

Hilarious british movie about time travelling. Very simple in its concept and pretty succesful with a low budget but with greater results than a ton of ridiculously high budgets movies. It also has a very charming nerdy feeling all the time with a trio of actors really funny. I cant but recommend this one, you will have a very fun ride and you will laugh at all the nerdiness that the picture throws at you with a accomplice face.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 19, 2011)

Pandorum -  7.0/10

Uses scifi elements to figuratively retell the myth of Pandora's Box and Homer's Odyssey which I think is kinda cool. Had a bit of mystery in it and an ironic twist. Shame how a lot people haven't notice this. 

Would rate this higher if it had better developed characters(though memory lost kinda excuses that), subtitles for the non-English languages, and the girl sounded like she was whispering in some parts. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The most of the fight scenes are over-edited. There are five of them. I barely tell what's going on in the second one. The third one has this in some parts but not nearly as bad and it's the best one in the film,IMO. The third has this problem a little bit.




Overall I find it somewhat satisfying in the end.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 19, 2011)

*It's Kind of a Funny Story - 8/10*

It's funny, has a great story, good actors, and Zackh Galifianakis. Put all that together and you get this movie. In the end it makes you feel good (it should anyway). It's humor isn't in well thought out jokes but the actions of the characters. 

I didn't think Emma Roberts could act as well as she did either. She really played the role well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 19, 2011)

The game plan 7/10


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 20, 2011)

C.H.U.D.(Canniballistic Humanoid Underground Dwellers) - 6.0/10

Has way too much talk for a horror film. And while I was watching this I couldn't help but to be reminded of The Descent due to the mutant's appearance and what they were. Probably an inspiration along with the Morlocks from the Time Machine.


----------



## JellyButter (Apr 20, 2011)

Tarzan
8/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 20, 2011)

Scream 4 - 7/10.

I was incredibly entertained.  I saw this in Boston on opening night.  As I entered the theater an attendant handed me some exit polls to fill out after the movie.

The crowd was loud and rowdy.  We all laughed every time David Arquette came on screen.  I was scared for Anthony Anderson as soon as I saw him.  I knew that poor guy would be in trouble.  I liked the introduction.  Using the stab features to start the film... good idea.  The Kristen Bell/Anna Paquin cameos were superb.

David Arquette.  Was he supposed to be that bad?  I kept thinking about Special Officer Doofy from Scary Movie every time he came on screen.  "Don't disturb me when I'm cleaning my room!"

Anna Faris certainly played a weird part.  She was a good red herring.  Jill's ex Trevor was pretty funny.  I laughed during most of his antics.

Emma Roberts.  I really like her.  She did the best she could in this movie.  But it certainly wasn't a showcase role for any of the actors.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Emma Roberts beating herself up = hilarious.




Was it good?  No.  Don't misunderstand me.  I enjoyed it because I enjoy these sort of films.  The theater experience is always better for horror imo.  I had a good theater experience.  I don't intend to ever see the movie again though.


----------



## Judecious (Apr 20, 2011)

The Incredibles.  9/10

Great plot, and dash made it for me.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 20, 2011)

Limitless

4/5

I enjoyed this film a lot. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending surprised me, I expected Cooper's character to die in his apartment, ala Scarface.


----------



## Bluebeard (Apr 20, 2011)

She's Out Of My League- 8/10 .


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 20, 2011)

Planet of the Apes (68): A+
Dinosaur (DISNEY) 3/4 = A


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 21, 2011)

The Box: D+

It's not as bad as some people have said, but it's definately........odd. The director knows little about narrative and even less about pacing, but he does know about some cool visuals and thematic material.

I dunno........Unsure if I'll review it.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 21, 2011)

*X-Men*

4/5

Compared to some action films, the action in this film felt somewhat tame. Sort of like the stakes weren't really high. That doesn't really bother me, and though it's a fault, nor does the fact that the film seems to neglect the development and several characters. This doesn't bother me because it's a large cast, and it's to be expected.

*X2*

4.5/5

It improved on the character development, and it felt much more epic than it's predecessor.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 21, 2011)

American Gangster 8/10

Superb


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Scream 4 - 7/10.



I had ten minutes before my shift started, Scream was playing right next too the breakroom so I decided to check it out right quick.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Walked in right before Emma Roberts started beating the shit out of David Arquette with a frying pan. Left after she got zapped in the membrane.




I don't think I'm gonna bother to see that movie.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 22, 2011)

X-Men: The Last Stand - 4/5

X-Men Origins: Wolverine - 3.5/5


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 22, 2011)

PJ'S King Kong: A
Matrix 2: A
Matrix: A-


----------



## Nakor (Apr 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I had ten minutes before my shift started, Scream was playing right next too the breakroom so I decided to check it out right quick.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I wouldn't base the whole movie on that one scene. It sounds like you work in a movie theater, can't you see the movies for free? 

Dragon Tiger Gate - 8/10
The netflix streaming version of the film wasn't good quality at all. But since I've seen the movie before in better quality I'm still able to rate it this high. The dialogue is pretty weak but the fight scenes are awesome. Plus Donnie Yen is fabulous.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 23, 2011)

Species 2 -  1.8/10

Good music and effects. Lame acting, dialogue, idiotic characters and a poorly written script with plots holes.  All they seem to do is focus on sex and gore.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 23, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I wouldn't base the whole movie on that one scene. It sounds like you work in a movie theater, can't you see the movies for free?
> .



Well when you only have a passing interest in the first place and already know who the killer is...And just because I don't have to pay to see doesn't mean I'll devote the time too.


----------



## Violent by Design (Apr 23, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> PJ'S King Kong: A
> Matrix 2: A
> Matrix: A-



MAtrix reloaded over the original


----------



## Shai (Apr 23, 2011)

The eagle: 6.5/10 

I could see the flaws but I still found myself enjoying it despite the slow start.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Well when you only have a passing interest in the first place and already know who the killer is...And just because I don't have to pay to see doesn't mean I'll devote the time too.



You work at a movie theater?

Lucky. Is it as cool as I'm picturing it is?


----------



## Nakor (Apr 23, 2011)

You Only Live Twice - 7/10
There are a ton of James Bond movies on netflix now.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (Apr 23, 2011)

*Nekromantik* - Lots of intestines, body fluids, some gore, sex with rotten corpses, yet I never would have thought that necrophilia could be so boring. The pacing is very slow, there isn't much of a story. Added to that a real rabbit gets killed and skinned, something I don't need to see in movies. Overall meh, skipped the last 20 minutes. 3/10


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 23, 2011)

*Sucker Punch 6/10*
i give it that because the graphics were very nice. the story in my opinion had potential, but the script was meh. it wasnt a terrible movie but it was ok if you just wanted to watch things get chopped up. 
would i watch it again? maybe. its the kind of movie i can sit through unlike 2012.

bravo on effects, i loved them


----------



## Nakor (Apr 23, 2011)

Salt - 8/10
I enjoyed this more than I thought I would. I figured it'd be a uninteresting spy movie with maybe a few good action scenes. But I rather enjoyed the plot and Salt's character as well.


----------



## VioNi (Apr 23, 2011)

Bram Stoker's Dracula. 

Freaked. Me. Out. 

Couldn't even finish it and now I have regrets.  8/10 I wanna finish it but I'm such a chicken.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 23, 2011)

From Russia With Love: A

While I prefer the exotic setting of "Dr. No", this is definitely the stronger movie.  It has a captivating narrative, excellent cinematography, a badass score, lots of suspense, good action and fun characters(although No. 3's acting was pretty bad). I also had a total squee moment when I saw Robert Shaw(known as Quint from Jaws) as the villain.

All in all, I loved it.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 23, 2011)

Friday the 13th (2009)- 6.3/10

Pure dumb fun. Felt more like an homage to the first 4 F13 films than a remake though.


----------



## Ash (Apr 23, 2011)

Cloverfield 2- I mean, War of the Worlds 2- I mean, SKYLINE.

I'm conflicted on how to rate this movie. It was definite eye candy, but the story was... bad. I'm gonna give it a straight up 5/10, because it's still confusing me at the moment.


----------



## Invidia (Apr 23, 2011)

Black Swan. 7/10.

Not bad, but for such an overhyped film, I was expecting more.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> From Russia With Love: A



I will probably watch this one next. I think I've seen every Bond film over the years but they are always fun too watch. 

Fed Up! - 7/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 23, 2011)

Due Date: 6/10

It was an okay comedy. Robert Downey Jr. and Galifinakis make an odd mach for a buddy comedy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> MAtrix reloaded over the original


 Roger Ebert thought the same thing.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 23, 2011)

Ebert isn't always right


----------



## dilbot (Apr 24, 2011)

rewatched the goonies today, it's been too long 

It ages so well, I still love it even after all these years. And dear god did I have a crush on kerri green when I was a kid (still kinda do...)

8.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Apr 24, 2011)

The Three Musketeers - 7/10


----------



## Nvus (Apr 24, 2011)

Source Code - 7.5/10

Decent plotline and good action.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You work at a movie theater?
> 
> Lucky. Is it as cool as I'm picturing it is?



If you can avoid working at the concession stand it's not that bad. Concession fucking sucks.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 24, 2011)

Jurassic Park 9/10


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic Four - 3/5


----------



## Black☆Star (Apr 24, 2011)

Daylight - 7/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 24, 2011)

Donnie Darko: A+


----------



## EpicRocklee (Apr 24, 2011)

The Next Three Days - 

9/10

Taken - 

9.5/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 24, 2011)

Zombieland 7/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 24, 2011)

The Fifth Element: I regret not watching this earlier .

Rating: 8.5/10


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 24, 2011)

The Shooter 4/10.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer - 2.5/5


----------



## Nakor (Apr 24, 2011)

The Haunting(1963) - 9/10
Tremendous! This is what a horror movie should be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 24, 2011)

Zombie Holocaust: D-

So bad it's good I guess........although there weren't many zombies.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 24, 2011)

Wait.  Did I miss an opportunity to discuss The Wicker Man remake?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 24, 2011)

Batman - 4/5


----------



## The Boss (Apr 24, 2011)

*Your Highness* - 8/10 A lot of cock jokes.


----------



## Jena (Apr 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wait.  Did I miss an opportunity to discuss The Wicker Man remake?



A couple of pages ago 

*Forbidden Kingdom*-9/10
Jackie Chan. Jet Li.
I love this movie.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Apr 24, 2011)

Rewatched two, added one new. Was in a martial arts mood.

Rewatched Kung Fu Hustle after a really long time. Cheers for the internet being down, I remember loving it but there were some amazing moments I forgot all about. Plus it managed to be really funny and sweet. 10+++/10

The new watch, Vanquisher: Bad. 5/10, if that. The acting, story, and dialogue were all rough. The action was probably the only part I'd tolerate out of the entire thing. And even that felt too routine.

Second rewatch, Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon - 9/10. Thoroughly depression but in a good way. Makes me wishful for the old Chinese martial arts series I would watch dubbed into Vietnamese.


----------



## Akatsuki4Life (Apr 25, 2011)

The Devil's Advocate
7/10

It was a great movie right up until the end..


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was hinted throughout the film that the company Keanu Reeves' character worked for was demonic and evil, and that Al Pacino was Satan.  It would've have been a much better movie if it had just stayed that way, instead of being completely revealed.  It took away from the creepiness/uneasiness factor, and made it seem cheesy. Although no one could make Satan seem cool better than Al Pacino.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2011)

*Let Me In* - 6/10

I have mixed feelings about this movie. The premise is good, the kid actor did a good job, but the pacing was slow, the atmosphere was too dark/tried to be too dark and the effects sucked.

*The Lord of The Rings* (1978 animated movie) - 4/10

A little bit more than 2 hours certainly isn't enough to cover the whole series  They could have at least made a decent ending, this was so abrupt and half-assed. Also, the rotoscoping looked hilarious. 

*Red* - 6/10

Alright movie. Malkovich was the best "thing" in this movie. Plus that part with Mirren saying "I kill people, dear " so innocently.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 25, 2011)

Hot Fuzz: A-
Donnie Darko: A+


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2011)

Heard Your Highness is rubbish.

Carrie: 7/10

Not really aged that well. They didn't explore the bullying well enough to justify the slaughter of all those kids and for me this isn't a horror at all, just a really violent Teen movie.


----------



## g_core18 (Apr 25, 2011)

The Island 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

The Thing (1982) - 7/10

An interesting movie, nice premise, good effects, cool monster. The story was kinda okay, but overall unimpressive. I didn't much care for any of the characters. Generic ending was generic and I didn't much care for it.

First of all, why the flying fuckhell did they all have flamethrowers? That is possible the most nonsensical thing I've ever seen in any movie at all. A scientific outpost in Antarctica and they just so happen to have a bunch of army-issued flamethrowers? 

Yeah, okay, sure. I guess you could say they use those to melt ice or something. I don't know.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 25, 2011)

Disaster Movie - 0.5/10

And I'm only being generous because I thought the Princess character was amusing. I seriously couldn't watch the whole film in one go. I watched like half of it, than changed the channel because it was so unbelievably dreadful and was too painful to watch. I watched most of the other half later on and it was even shittier. I stopped watching it completely when the song at the end came up.

Worst film I have ever seen. Just fucking dreadful.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 25, 2011)

*The Town* - 7/10

Far from the level of Heat, but a good movie nonetheless. I was glad it didn't have a happy ending. And the robbery scenes felt pro.

*Stone* - 6/10

The way my brother described this, I sat down expecting an erotic-thriller, but instead I got Edward Norton making a spiritual trip.

*The Fighter* - 7.5/10

Good movie. Bale stole the show. But since this was supposed to focus on Ward, it was ackward when for most of the time I felt it was about Ecklund.
Not that Ward felt like an inspiring character though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 25, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> Disaster Movie - 0.5/10
> 
> And I'm only being generous because I thought the Princess character was amusing. I seriously couldn't watch the whole film in one go. I watched like half of it, than changed the channel because it was so unbelievably dreadful and was too painful to watch. I watched most of the other half later on and it was even shittier. I stopped watching it completely when the song at the end came up.
> 
> Worst film I have ever seen. Just fucking dreadful.



I actually have a soft spot for most of the spoof movies, but this one makes me sick.

What's worse is that it doesnt even spoof what it's supposed to be spoofing. All of the gags are forced in and feel lazy.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 25, 2011)

Mighty morphin power rangers: The movie
8/10


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Mighty morphin power rangers: The movie
> 8/10



I think you mean 11/10 homie. Even though the acting is just what you'd expect, that movie is epic to another level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> *The Town* - 7/10
> 
> Far from the level of Heat, but a good movie nonetheless. I was glad it didn't have a happy ending. And the robbery scenes felt pro.
> 
> ...


 Stone was pretty interesting. It wasn't exactly what I expected either, and I was sure that whole religion thing was just a front.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 25, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World

Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World is a barely decent movie. I expected a movie with a good plot. I've never found Edgar Wrights movies funny,but the stories were stunningly good for movies that were suppose to be comedies. I loved Hot Fuzz,and Shaun of The Dead was good. The only good thing about this movie is the fight scenes and comic narration. It was highly overrated .

Rating: 5.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Apr 25, 2011)

Step away from the bike!


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Apr 25, 2011)

Harlem Nights: 8.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Apr 25, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World
> 
> Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World is a barely decent movie. I expected a movie with a good plot. I've never found Edgar Wrights movies funny,but the stories were stunningly good for movies that were suppose to be comedies. I loved Hot Fuzz,and Shaun of The Dead was good. The only good thing about this movie is the fight scenes and comic narration. It was highly overrated .
> 
> Rating: 5.8/10



I agree, repped.

I thought it was somewhat fun, but meh.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I actually have a soft spot for most of the spoof movies, but this one makes me sick.
> 
> What's worse is that it doesnt even spoof what it's supposed to be spoofing. All of the gags are forced in and feel lazy.



I miss the Waynes spoof films.

EDIT: Never seen Dance Flick.


----------



## Koi (Apr 26, 2011)

*Samurai Fiction* - B+

I think I kind of loved this and want to own it.  It's from 1998, though, so it's slightly dated, especially in terms of the score.  But I really loved the characters, and the use of color in different places.  It's no Kurosawa but it's definitely not one to miss, either.  As long as you don't take a few parts too seriously. (Like Kagemaru!)


----------



## Hunter (Apr 26, 2011)

*Kill Bill Vol 1 - 8.5/10*

Reason why: It's a great story, especially with all the action it brings back memories of old Kung-Fu films that are still purchasable today. I enjoyed it, but.. Sometimes I wish it would skip away straight to the action. Never the less, it isn't my first time watching it though, if it was; it would've been a 9/10.


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 26, 2011)

Mr. & Mrs. Smith
8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World
> 
> Scott Pilgrim Vs. The World is a barely decent movie. I expected a movie with a good plot. I've never found Edgar Wrights movies funny,but the stories were stunningly good for movies that were suppose to be comedies. I loved Hot Fuzz,and Shaun of The Dead was good. The only good thing about this movie is the fight scenes and comic narration. It was highly overrated .
> 
> Rating: 5.8/10


 

I feel molested in a bad way after reading that.


Anyway, I watched this other movie over the weekend, _Super_.

I'd give it a 7/10.

Funny shit here, funny shit there, funny shit everywhere. SHUT UP, CRIME!


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 26, 2011)

*molests CrazyMoronX in a baaaad way*


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2011)

Batman 9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 27, 2011)

Troy 8/10.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 27, 2011)

From Paris With Love - 7/10
starts out fast which makes you not completely understand whats going on. eventually comes together somewhat and has decent action scenes. a few surprises make the movie more interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 27, 2011)

West Side Story - 3.5/5

Great cinematography, and some memorable songs. A lot of the lighting and music really set the mood, which is especially evident in scenes like "Tonight", where the Jets and the Sharks meet for their brawl.

However, the story, or I should say, the characters, somewhat suffer, which is primarily to blame on the source from which it was derived: Romeo and Juliet. But I will say, WSS gives the plot more depth by touching on themes of racism and sexism, even if the latter is small.


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm watching Triumph of the Will, for a class.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2011)

Scary Movie: C

I know......

The Killing Machine: D

Typical Dolph Lundgren actioner.

Hang Em High: A-

Surprisingly good Clint Eastwood western. While it lacks the  classy style of Leone's films, it has a better story with more developed characters. Everyone, even if only marginally, is sympathetic and even the villains are shown to be human. I also liked how the film asks questions about the death penalty, while not completely taking a side. 

The score is also fun as well, and the pacing is pretty good. My only issue was the love interest. It adds to some of the darker themes, I guess, but they drop that on us too late and too quickly. 

Still, a must see for fans of westerns.


----------



## Kiryuu (Apr 28, 2011)

Insidious: 4/10, the ghosts werent that scary towards the end.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2011)

Insidious: 2/10 The ghosts weren't scary, ever. Only part I thoroughly enjoyed were the two seconds each showing the demon/thing making a face and dancing behind the father. Not 'cause it scared me, just looked interesting.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 28, 2011)

_*Summer Wars-B*_

Why a B? Cause even if everything else is pretty good, it's still a anime. And you know what they say about anime...


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 28, 2011)

*Black Dynamite*

9/10

Great film, and classic performances by the cast all around, definitely one of the funniest movies I've seen in a while. 

Michael Jai White is the man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 28, 2011)

the godfather part 1- the characters in the film are surprising easy for me to sympathize with. and boy what a ending.

9.5/10



Fraust said:


> Insidious: 2/10 The ghosts weren't scary, ever. Only part I thoroughly enjoyed were the two seconds each showing the demon/thing making a face and dancing behind the father. Not 'cause it scared me, just looked interesting.



i heard it was better than paranormal activity. i like ghost films but i'm not excited about that this one at all. i'll probably one day jump on it while flipping through channels.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 28, 2011)

Shriek if you know what I did last summer: F

Wow, I never thought I'd say "I almost wish I was watching Disaster Movie right now....."........It's that bad. The only mildly amusing part was when they're talking about the rules of a parody.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 28, 2011)

Thor has been receiving positive reviews. Need to find some time to see it.


----------



## Vonocourt (Apr 29, 2011)

Violent-nin said:


> *Black Dynamite*
> 
> 9/10
> 
> ...


Best part.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 29, 2011)

Freakonomics - 8/10
Interesting statistical theories and experiments. The one economics woman was super cute. I may end up reading the book.


----------



## Pandorum (Apr 29, 2011)

Austin Powers 3 - 6.7/10

Not as good as the first two but a worthily sequel, IMO.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Apr 29, 2011)

*Spirited Away 9/10*
this is one of my favourite movies. love everything about it, the art, story, everything.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2011)

Fast Five - 6.5/10.  Decent action.  I thought they did a good job incorporating some humor into the film as well.  Hard to believe it's the fifth film of the series since it managed to feel as fresh as it did.  Not too shabby.

Rock would kill Vin Diesel though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2011)

The Breakfast Club - 4.5/5

Wow, I freaking loved this movie. Instant-fave.

A film like this only works with a powerful cast of interesting and deep characters. Ones we can often relate to and learn from, simultaneously while they learn about one another and themselves in the film itself. And it takes a special kind of magic for that.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Fast Five 8.5/10 - Action. Entertainment. The Rock. All of it delivers and then some. The acting is what you would expect from a movie with Vin and Paul so...I'm not really holding it against the movie. It was fun and still somehow felt fresh. Yes, its the best one.


----------



## Pipe (Apr 30, 2011)

Thor 9/10

I was really expecting a meh movie but it really surprised me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Apr 30, 2011)

Fast Five: B+

Make no mistake. I wouldn't call it a great movie. Beyond the absurd plot and the attempts at melodrama but then dropping off said melodrama making you wonder why they bothered to introduce it in the first place. The main thing I refer to is Paul Walkers "am I going to be like my Father" subplot. For one, I cant remember what the deal was there......Two, they bring it up once and never mention it again. There are a few things like that.

But I LOOOOOVED how they brought in all of the past main supporting characters, although I thought the relationships in general were slightly underplayed(weren't Tyrese and Paul supposed to be best friends?). Most importantly, everyone had chemistry and was fun to watch. Also, adding in the Rock was definately a joy to behold(like Rukia though, I felt the Rock should've owned Vin. Good fight tho).

When it came to action and car stunts, the movie was phenomenal. My problem with "Fast and Furious" was the movie never lived up to the opening sequence(the one they kept whoring in the trailers). This movie just keeps on topping itself.

While there are less car chase sequences this time around, I didnt mind. Although I always felt the point of these movies was watching hot chicks grind up against cool cars while people raced........Still, it made the film feel sorta fresh and less redundant.

I'd say it's my personal favorite of the franchise, although I always had a soft spot for "2 fast, 2 furious". I think the first film is still the best movie, but I prefer this one. 

I'd say 5>2>1>4>3 (just personal favorites, not overall quality.....I didnt mind Tokyo Drift either...it's just my least favorite).

Edit: Was it just me or did the new trailer for "Cowboys and Aliens" kinda blow? The first trailer made it seem scarier and more mysterious. The new one makes it look like a Michael Bay or Roland Emmerich actioner.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 30, 2011)

The Man from Earth - 7/10

One of the most interesting movies I've seen in years. You can tell it was low budget, but the execution was decent.


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2011)

Hanna- 8/10
An enjoyable movie that doesn't feel like a typical action movie. I liked how it crossed through several countries, how "good" and "evil" were ambiguous, and, of course, the fighting scenes were BOSS. However, this is the kind of movie that doesn't have a high rewatch value. I'm probably good only seeing it once. But I did have fun the first time around. I forgot to mention, but the cinematography and the music are beautiful.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 30, 2011)

POM Wonderful Presents the Greatest Movie Ever Sold - 9/10
Again he is able to produce a completely interesting documentary that keeps your attention throughout the entire movie and with some humor mixed in. It's refreshing to see how much, and at the same time, little power ads have in the movie and commercial industry. It was great to see the whole ad process laid out. For alot of people, none of this is new information, but it's portrayed in an enjoyable way where you will have fun watching it. Some of the ad pitches he does for some of his sponsors are hilarious(almost all of them are turned down by the sponsors, but there is one that is kept which is fantastic).

PS. I bought a POM Wonderful after watching it. So ads do work lol.


----------



## krome (Apr 30, 2011)

_Sharktopus_ 0/10

The title says it all.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 30, 2011)

RoboCop 2: Just because it has the label RoboCop on it,don't expect it to live up to the first movie. I however,thought this was a good movie. Full of dark humor,and the final battle with RoboCop 2 was good.

Rating: 7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Apr 30, 2011)

Source Code - 4/5

Source Code is a brilliant film, which successfully pulls off a great surprise ending. However, due to the 'Source Code's limit of 8 minutes, we fail to truly connect with the characters aboard the train, and the events of the film lose their power.


----------



## Nakor (Apr 30, 2011)

Casino Jack and The United States of Money - 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2011)

krome said:


> _Sharktopus_ 0/10
> 
> The title says it all.



Greatest movie of all time?

Knucklehead: C-

Harmless but ordinary WWE produced comedy. Honestly, the main thing I liked about it was watching the Big Show play against type. I was a HUGE fan of the guy(mainly when he was "The Giant" in WCW), and I enjoyed watching them allthough his fights were awkward.


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2011)

Thor 7.5/10

Way better than expected. Enjoyed it much, the effects on some occasions seemed a bit weird to me though.

Also, I'm really tired of the Cowboys & Aliens trailer. I'm pretty sure they started showing it last year already....


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

Tired of it?  I've seen it only like once and that was ages ago.


----------



## αshɘs (May 1, 2011)

Hmm, over here they just keep showing it. Almost as they did with Shutter Island.


----------



## Angelus (May 1, 2011)

The Wrestler - 8/10

Pretty depressing movie, but still very good.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Tired of it?  I've seen it only like once and that was ages ago.



Nearly every movie I've seen has showed that trailer. A few days ago, I remember I called that the first trailer was gonna be Cowboys & Aliens .


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2011)

I've only seen the trailer once.

You guys are lucky.


----------



## Jena (May 1, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Thor 7.5/10
> 
> Way better than expected. Enjoyed it much, the effects on some occasions seemed a bit weird to me though.
> 
> Also, I'm really tired of the Cowboys & Aliens trailer. I'm pretty sure they started showing it last year already....



I've never even seen a trailer for it 0.o
No, really. I didn't know it was in existence until I went to the theater to see Hanna and saw a poster for it.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2011)

Well I guess it pays for me not going to the movies so often lol


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2011)

The Good, the Bad and the Wierd: B-

It was pretty fun. However, my problem with these 'Leone influenced' asian films is they always seem to be "Spaghetti western light'. Instead of being awesome, they tend to just remind me of how awesome the other movies were.

Sukiyaki Western Django did it to Fistful of Dollars........
This one did it to The good, the bad and the ugly.

Not sure if Im going to review it yet.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 2, 2011)

Thor = 8

It was pretty good but it could have been better.Maybe a sequel,huh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 2, 2011)

The Lincoln Lawyer - 6/10

Decent but generic lawyer-with-a-gun movie. If you've watched any of those classic movies where a superstar lawyer takes on a new case that threatens him (or her, a lot of the time) and his family and he ultimately has to bust a cap in someone's ass, then you've seen this movie.

Has a couple generic courtroom scenes. Generic sinister defendant. Generic plot twist at the end. It's overall a generic-ass movie, but still kinda entertaining. The one thing that irks me is that they don't reveal the last piece of incriminating evidence, only strongly hint at what it is.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2011)

how'd you guys see Thor so early?


----------



## Koi (May 2, 2011)

*Twilight Samurai - A*

Oh, this movie.  I think it's easily one of the more gray, complex samurai films I've seen.  Well-acted, well-scripted (from what I can tell, watching it VHS subtitled) and with an interesting and empathetic main character.  I like how it's a departure from the good versus evil movies that are perhaps best-known within the samurai genre.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2011)

Espiritude: It's been released in some parts of the world.

Koi: It's too bad the director can only seem to well one story, as "The Hidden Blade" was a blander version of it.


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2011)

Batman: Under the Red Mask: 10/10

I was pleasantly surprised by this movie. I only wanted to watch it because Jensen Ackles and Neil Patrick Harris were in it, but it turned out to be really good. It was pretty emotional.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> how'd you guys see Thor so early?



It's already been released in places like Australia, etc.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2011)

Ah. Thanks guys


----------



## Sassy (May 3, 2011)

Last movie I saw was Fast Five (I've gotta say pretty good) Thought it would be worse but it was fairly good. 8/10


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2011)

Uh, Watched Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs lately. Really enjoyable.

Other than that, I've just been watching The Wire. 'Bout halfway through the second season, and you know what? It's pretty good.


----------



## Pandorum (May 4, 2011)

_The Time Machine - 6.5

_


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

^The old one or the remake?


----------



## Pandorum (May 4, 2011)

Remake. Uh, new one?


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2011)

I meant the "old one". Sorry, kind of on an allergy fog.

I liked the original better than the remake. I'm not exactly sure why, but the new one doesn't seem to have as much...depth, I guess? I just wasn't very engaged while watching it.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2011)

*Fast Five-B*

Bad as shit son!

Just how I expected it to be. Terrible dialogue and iffy plotting, but damn if it isn't awesome. Didn't need to be two-plus hours though. That whole part of the heist dealing with the cameras was completely pointless and really dragged the movie down a bit.

EDIT: Really unnerving thinking about how many people probably died from being vaporized by that safe...


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Uh, Watched Cloudy With a Chance of Meatballs lately. Really enjoyable.
> 
> Other than that, I've just been watching The Wire. '*Bout halfway through the second season, and you know what? It's pretty good.*



Man first half of season two is PURE setup for the last half where it's just so satisfying.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2011)

Way of the Dragon: A

Okay, it's not as good as "Enter the Dragon", but I found the movie to be hilarious(sometimes unintentionally so) and badass. Who cares that the film has a subpar script and some odd directing choices. It's fun as hell.

Plus, the fight between Bruce Lee and Chuck Norris....I thought it worked well. Norris did great here in his action scenes, his movements being incredibly crisp and fast. It's too bad that his American made movies always had sloppy fight scenes.....

Green Zone: B-

I liked it more on DVD than I did in the theaters. It's pretentious and tells us what we already know, but it's also very lean with its pacing and Damon delivers a believable performance. I do like how there is no padding like a love story.


----------



## tinhamodic (May 5, 2011)

Thor - A-
Rio - B+


----------



## Gaiash (May 5, 2011)

*Winnie-the-Pooh* - 9/10

A fun rush of nostalgia for both the old cartoons and the books. I enjoyed seeing a couple of the original stories from the books make their first animated appearence.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Man first half of season two is PURE setup for the last half where it's just so satisfying.



Got two episodes left, and shit is hitting the fan.

*Spoiler*: __ 



The opening to episode eight I think it was, the one where Bodie gets into a gunfight...so haunting.


----------



## Sen (May 5, 2011)

The Social Network 

Finally saw this a few weeks ago~ I'd probably give it a 7 or 8 out of 10.  It was good (I don't really use facebook though, so I didn't care as much about the subject matter).  It had some really exciting parts and I liked the acting, plus the soundtrack was really amazing.


----------



## Pseudo (May 5, 2011)

The King's Speech:3/5


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 5, 2011)

*Babel: 8/10
*

good movie liked how the people were sort of tied together in a way.


----------



## krome (May 5, 2011)

_Black Swan_ 7/10


----------



## Pineapples (May 5, 2011)

500 Days of Summer pek

How the fuck does this movie keep getting better every time I watch it , not that I'm complaining but I'm just awed. This movie has so many beautiful people and moments.

It's a sure pek out of 10 for me.


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

Cyrus 9/10
Green Hornet 8/10


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

I'm just gonna say it, Zooey Deschanel annoys the shit out of me. She has the same expression on her face constantly, I just don't see what people see in her.


----------



## Nakor (May 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm just gonna say it, Zooey Deschanel annoys the shit out of me. She has the same expression on her face constantly, I just don't see what people see in her.



I just think she is hot. I have no real opinion on her acting ability. I haven't seen many movies she has been in. I see her sister way more on TV since I watch Bones(good episodes tonight)


----------



## Ennoea (May 5, 2011)

Plenty of hot girls around.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2011)

I think she has a dry charm about her that makes her cute.......Although I wouldnt see a movie of hers unless Im interested in it for other reasons.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 5, 2011)

The Adventures of Pinocchio - 8/10

Nostalgia all around.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm just gonna say it, Zooey Deschanel annoys the shit out of me. She has the same expression on her face constantly, I just don't see what people see in her.



Get lost Ennoea


----------



## Time Expired (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm just gonna say it, Zooey Deschanel annoys the shit out of me. She has the same expression on her face constantly, I just don't see what people see in her.



I really don't either.  

I hate her crooked teeth. I hate her 1960s haircut. I hate her knobby knees. I hate her cockroach-shaped splotch on her neck. I hate the way she smacks her lips before she talks. I hate the way she sounds when she laughs...


----------



## Vonocourt (May 6, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Man first half of season two is PURE setup for the last half where it's just so satisfying.


Holy shit was the second to last episode perfect. Utterly devastating. The season finale felt a bit rushed by comparison.


Ennoea said:


> I'm just gonna say it, Zooey Deschanel annoys the shit out of me. She has the same expression on her face constantly, I just don't see what people see in her.


I liked her back in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, but after finally watching 500 Days of Summer a couple weeks ago, I'm totally done with her and her character type.


----------



## Nakor (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Plenty of hot girls around.



And ones that are good at acting too. I've never wanted to see a movie just because she was in it.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2011)

I love Zooey. She is quirky and playful.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Holy shit was the second to last episode perfect. Utterly devastating. The season finale felt a bit rushed by comparison.



I know right?  The second to last episodes in each Wire season (with exception of 5 and possibly 4) are like that with all the crazy shit going down and the finale resolves and wraps it all up.  God season 2 is just so depressing and defeating.  You're gonna love season 3 and of course 4 is the best.


----------



## Koi (May 6, 2011)

Zooey is like a  IRL and not much else.  She's cute the first two times, maybe, but then playing a variant of the same character gets annoying.  I do think she's pretty, though.


----------



## Pineapples (May 6, 2011)

I think Zooey's pretty charming. Though I don't really watch any other of her movies, so I suppose that's a reason why I'm not exhausted/tired of her.


----------



## Jena (May 6, 2011)

Koi said:


> Zooey is like a  IRL and not much else.  She's cute the first two times, maybe, but then playing a variant of the same character gets annoying.  I do think she's pretty, though.



Curse you for linking to the death trap TV tropes! I spent two hours there.


----------



## Zabuza (May 6, 2011)

Taxi Driver
10/10

Gotta love classics.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 6, 2011)

Thor: B

It's good, but not great. My biggest issue was that I felt the movie never topped the first act. Still, it was fun. Review will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2011)

Zooey is a better musician than actress.


----------



## illmatic (May 6, 2011)

All this Zooey Deschanel talk... 



Her first regular TV role possibly


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2011)

No Thor for me.  I ain't gonna lie.  It looks incredibly shitty.  I think the critics took money from the studio for this one.


----------



## Pseudo (May 6, 2011)

Rokia, critics liked the film?


----------



## Pandorum (May 6, 2011)

Never trust the critics.

*Spoiler*: __ 



*cough*Paranormal Activity*cough*


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2011)

Thor - 4.5/5 (Tentative)

Phenomenal action plus magnetic characters make this film a definite winner, but it's only drawbacks are the "Battlefield Earth" esque cinematography, and how the secondary characters go the short end of the stick when it came to development; not to mention a condensed running time results in a somewhat rushed feeling film.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2011)

ThePsuedo said:


> Rokia, critics liked the film?


It's like 80 something percent on Rottentomatoes.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2011)

It fell 12% after being released in the US, lol.

It was way better than I expected.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> No Thor for me. I ain't gonna lie. It looks incredibly shitty. I think the critics took money from the studio for this one.



Don't know about the movie but the fantastic CGI comments made me question them, that Ice monster thing looks horrible:/


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

so thor is good did not expect that. i guess i will go see it this weekend. 

Good Luck Chuck 6/10


----------



## typhoon72 (May 7, 2011)

Back To The Future - 10/10, just amazing

Back To The Future 2 - 9/10 The climax went for like 30 mins  GET THE ALMANAC! I hope the 3rd doesnt disappoint but I have that feeling...

Thor 8.5/10


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No Thor for me.  I ain't gonna lie.  It looks incredibly shitty.  I think the critics took money from the studio for this one.



Yeah, 90% of the people here got their money too.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, 90% of the people here got their money too.


Let's face it.  Most of us are sheep.  It's far more difficult to disagree with the popular opinion.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2011)

*Thor 3D*

I agree with Martial. It's good, but not great. The CGI was outstanding and the story was fine. If there's a sequel, I'd like to know more about Heimdall and also the world of Asgard. 

8/10


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Back To The Future - 10/10, just amazing
> 
> Back To The Future 2 - 9/10 The climax went for like 30 mins  GET THE ALMANAC! I hope the 3rd doesnt disappoint but I have that feeling...
> 
> Thor 8.5/10



BttF3 is the worst of the series, but it's still pretty good.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2011)

I watched Naked Lunch and Scanners both David Cronenberg movies.

Naked Lunch was quite funny and some of the performances are quite fantastic but it doesn't reach the level that the book does. 8/10

Scanners on the other hand is fucking awesome because it is the best X-Men movie ever made. It is also a very great Thriller and the effects are stunning. 9/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 7, 2011)

Rio - 7.  Good movie.  Probably will enjoy this movie more if you ever had a bird as a pet.  I know I did.  Lots of colors and nice shots of Rio and Carnevale.  Typical characters and villians for this type of animated film.  Felt like I could have been watching Rataoulle in some ways.  Had a lot of fun but not a movie I am going to watch again or a movie that is going to win best film of the the year or anything.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No Thor for me.  I ain't gonna lie.  It looks incredibly shitty.  I think the critics took money from the studio for this one.



It was probably the best movie I've seen so far this year.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 7, 2011)

Check it out gaiz!!!!! Scy-Fy has their own Thor movie. How much do you guys waana bet that it's da greatst movie eva .


----------



## Jena (May 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No Thor for me.  I ain't gonna lie.  It looks incredibly shitty.  I think the critics took money from the studio for this one.



I agree! It looks like a generic comic book movie, tbh. 

Fast And Furious 5- 5/10. It was what it promised to be. I don't know if it was because I was watching it whilst dangling off the edge of a roof of an SUV, but I thought that The Rock and Vin Diesel looked eerily alike in this movie. I kept getting them confused.

Limitless- 2/10. No. Just, no.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2011)

You didn't like Limitless?

Why?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2011)

Dead Space Downfall: B-

Dont know why I felt like watching this. Already reviewed it.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 7, 2011)

Thor ... 8/10

Surprisingly a real good movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 7, 2011)

Thor: A, 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 7, 2011)

Review of "Thor" is finally up.


----------



## Robin (May 7, 2011)

Ip Man 1 & 2. The first one was better, more stuff going on. The second one had the same plot as the first one but watered down. 9.5/10 first one, 8/10 second.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2011)

Swimming with Sharks: 7/10

Not really a black comedy as promised, more so black satire. Anyway quite a good movie, with one of the most impressive endings I've seen to films like these.


----------



## Jena (May 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You didn't like Limitless?
> 
> Why?



To be honest, I thought it was boring beyond all belief.


----------



## Violent-nin (May 7, 2011)

*Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay *

7.5/10

Funny/entertaining movie and had some hilarious moments, while it wasn't good as the first movie I still enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 8, 2011)

Really? Thor is good? I knew it would be pek

*The Other Guys:*

I have to say...it was a pretty good movie. It made me laugh, a lot, especially Mark's parts and the parts that involved the two cops (Dwayne and Samuel L.J).

I wouldn't want to spoil it for anyone, but it was good xD

9.7/10

*The Other woman:*

Natalie is fantastic in this movie. Its so sad, but there are some really touching and funny parts in the movie. 

Very good!

10/10!

*Ong Bak 3:*

By gods! HE WAS EARTHBENDING! Or at least, using what earthbending was based on. Now I just need to figure out what its called 

Anyway, I thought it was a great movie. At first I was skeptical of the "greatest martial artist ever" but once I watched it, it was pretty great!

9.8/10

*Karate Kid:*

I've seen it a couple of times. I very much enjoyed it. 

9.8/10

*Avatar (my mother likes it. Played it today, had nothing else to do so I sat down to watch):*

Eh...too much Final Fantasy VI/X, Dances with Wolves, Native American, African theft...


----------



## Legend (May 8, 2011)

Thor

9/10

loved it, was visually great and the characters were played well

Black Dynamite

8/10

lulzy as hell


----------



## typhoon72 (May 8, 2011)

Back To The Future 3 - 8.8/10, I was expecting it to suck and it didn't. Even though when the movie first started I was pissed because I thought that it was gonna be Biff all over again, and twice is enough. It was the worst outta the bunch, _technically_, but an 8.8 is pretty damn good. Of course there are some plot holes here and there, but they can be explained depending on how you look at the movie and the way that they use the time stream.

Any movie using time is prone to some holes, as long as they keep the rules consistent in the world is all you can ask for.


----------



## Bleach (May 8, 2011)

*Schindler's List* - 10/10 (Rewatch)

There is nothing I can say about this movie. It left me speechless as it did the first time I watched it. It's stunning and captures both sides of humans. Every person should see this movie at least once.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 8, 2011)

Thor - 7/10 - Enjoyed the film.  I know little about Norse Mythology and almost nothing about the comic book character.  This movie felt like an appetizer for the summer comic book movies to come.  I saw this in 3D.  Not sure how I feel about this technology.  Seemed like most of this effect was used in the end credits.  
Overall, I agree with everything in MartialHorror's review.


----------



## Time Expired (May 8, 2011)

*Tron Legacy - sexah/10*

It's just a good looking film.  Steven Lisberger is a graduate of the Stanford D School (Industrial Design) and, as I understand it, an architect as well.  Yeah - some of the aesthetic design in the film is really good (really liked the light jet, some of the architecture...and Gem  but Lisberger didn't design her lol).   

For whatever reason, I liked this better on DVD.  Anybody else think this?  IDK seemed to flow better, but understandably that makes little sense.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> God season 2 is just so depressing and defeating.


Yep, anything dealing with disappointment in a father/son relationship always gets me. That's the reason why I think The Bicycle Thief is one of the most depressing movies ever made. 


> You're gonna love season 3 and of course 4 is the best.


Two episodes into three, love how they started it running like "Hey if you don't know what's going on, fuck you." Season two did have an acclimation period built into it, but this just starts right off.


----------



## Nakor (May 8, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> *Ong Bak 3:*
> 
> By gods! HE WAS EARTHBENDING! Or at least, using what earthbending was based on. Now I just need to figure out what its called
> 
> ...



How did you enjoy Ong Bak 3? I thought it was terrible. The overall plot was simple enough, but it was put together poorly and was even slightly confusing at times. The few fight scenes weren't even that great to make up for the rest. The plot was boring to me as well. The first Ong Bak was much better than the 2nd or 3rd ones.


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2011)

*Starship troopers 3*

I didn't think it was possible, but this was actually a worse movie than Starship troopers 2.

0/10.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Yep, anything dealing with disappointment in a father/son relationship always gets me. That's the reason why I think The Bicycle Thief is one of the most depressing movies ever made.
> 
> Two episodes into three, love how they started it running like "Hey if you don't know what's going on, fuck you." Season two did have an acclimation period built into it, but this just starts right off.



I gotta give it to The Wire team for doing that.  Then again if you're watching into season three then you probably already saw the first two seasons.  I think Season three took some time to build up but once it got going it was one of my personal favorites.  Season 4 just hits the ground running.  I haven't praised 5 so much but I will say the last two episodes are the best in the entire series.


----------



## Nakor (May 8, 2011)

Thor - 8/10
All the asgard stuff was fantastic at the beginning. I was hoping to see alittle more of it. But even the stuff at earth without thor present was entertaining to me, or maybe that's just cause I'm in love with kat dennings. After seeing the previews before thor came on, i realized there are a ton of superhero movies coming out this summer. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 at the end after the credits where you see loki on earth, I wonder what part he will play in the avengers. or maybe they will hold off on him and he will be featured in thor 2(if there is one)


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

It would make sense seeing as how he was pretty much the reason the Avengers got together.


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 8, 2011)

Thor

*10 out of a motherfuckin 10*


----------



## VoDe (May 8, 2011)

FAST & FURIOUS 5

10/10 Fucking awesome movie.


----------



## Bear Walken (May 8, 2011)

Goliath ... 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2011)

Blood Simple: A+

Wow, I tend to find the Coen's to be alittle overrated, but this movie blew me away, and now I feel compelled to review it, which kind of irks me as I was hoping It was one of my day-off movies.


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2011)

What Lies Beneath 4/10

A decent plot that is ruined by horrible pacing, plot holes, crap acting, poor dialogue and dull directing. Only got half decent during the end when we finally see Harrison Ford's real character and feelings come out and really you end up rooting for him, too late however for it to be any use as it just ends.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What Lies Beneath 4/10
> 
> A decent plot that is ruined by horrible pacing, plot holes, crap acting, poor dialogue and dull directing. Only got half decent during the end when we finally see Harrison Ford's real character and feelings come out and really you end up rooting for him, too late however for it to be any use as it just ends.



lol, I remember liking the 'is my neighbor a killer' subplot from the opening act more than the rest of the movie......Although there is one scary scene I remember near the end(when she realizes the villain got on her vehicle).


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2011)

Pfft.  The Coens overrated?  What is your opinion of Tarantino then?


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 8, 2011)

?guila Roja, la pel?cula 5/10

Meh. This is a movie based on a very popular spanish TV series about a spanish ninja in the XVII century (yeah, you read well ) The movie is just a double chapter for fan of the series without anything that stands up as worthy of spend your money if you dont follow it on TV. If any, its midly entertaining specially the plot related to the King and all Palace stuff. Action is lackluster. Some moments of humour ultimately saves this but its a very close call.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Pfft.  The Coens overrated?  What is your opinion of Tarantino then?



I know the question wasn't directed to me, but if most of his films are like Pulp Fiction or From Dusk Till Dawn, I love him. :33


----------



## typhoon72 (May 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> How did you enjoy Ong Bak 3? I thought it was terrible. The overall plot was simple enough, but it was put together poorly and was even slightly confusing at times. The few fight scenes weren't even that great to make up for the rest. The plot was boring to me as well. The first Ong Bak was much better than the 2nd or 3rd ones.



This. 3 is a movie you dont ever have to see in your life and you wouldnt have missed anything. The only reason it was made was because of contractual obligation.

2 was boring as well but the fight scenes were some of the best in history, so it makes up for it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Pfft.  The Coens overrated?  What is your opinion of Tarantino then?



Very. The only film I've liked from them is True Grit,and I'm going to watch Fargo soon to see what all the hype is about.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Pfft.  The Coens overrated?  What is your opinion of Tarantino then?



Underrated?


----------



## Ennoea (May 8, 2011)

> Very. The only film I've liked from them is True Grit,and I'm going to watch Fargo soon to see what all the hype is about.



I'm not their biggest fan but Miller's Crossing is pretty incredible.


----------



## Paptala (May 8, 2011)

*Rio : 6/10* It had some cute moments, some fairly amusing moments, but nothing that made me really warm up to the movie especially.


----------



## g_core18 (May 8, 2011)

A Beautiful Mind: 8/10

Jennifer Connelly


----------



## MartialHorror (May 8, 2011)

> Pfft. The Coens overrated? What is your opinion of Tarantino then?



The only movie of his I didnt care for was Death Proof.

With the Coen's, I didnt care for LadyKillers, O Brother Where Art Thou, and Burn After Reading(although I liked it the first time around, I was indifferent the 2nd time around).

I liked Fargo and Big Lebowski, but didnt think the movies were as great as everyone says(I did think Fargo was very good though). True Grit was the same way.....I liked it a lot, but didnt think it was a masterpiece.  Although I did love "No Country".


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Very. The only film I've liked from them is True Grit,and I'm going to watch Fargo soon to see what all the hype is about.



Based on your reviews you probably wont like any of them.



MartialHorror said:


> The only movie of his I didnt care for was Death Proof.
> 
> With the Coen's, I didnt care for LadyKillers, O Brother Where Art Thou, and Burn After Reading(although I liked it the first time around, I was indifferent the 2nd time around).
> 
> I liked Fargo and Big Lebowski, but didnt think the movies were as great as everyone says(I did think Fargo was very good though). True Grit was the same way.....I liked it a lot, but didnt think it was a masterpiece.  Although I did love "No Country".



How could you not like O Brother D:


----------



## Violent by Design (May 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The only movie of his I didnt care for was Death Proof.
> 
> With the Coen's, I didnt care for LadyKillers, O Brother Where Art Thou, and Burn After Reading(although I liked it the first time around, I was indifferent the 2nd time around).
> 
> I liked Fargo and Big Lebowski, but didnt think the movies were as great as everyone says(I did think Fargo was very good though). True Grit was the same way.....I liked it a lot, but didnt think it was a masterpiece.  Although I did love "No Country".



Well, those movies you mentioned negatively are considered some of their worst work.


----------



## Pandorum (May 9, 2011)

Planet Of The Vampires - 6.2

You can tell that Alien, X-men, and Ghost of Mars totally rip this one off.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> Planet Of The Vampires - 6.2
> 
> You can tell that Alien, X-men, and Ghost of Mars totally rip this one off.



Yay! Now Im not the only one who has seen it!

I enjoyed the movie, but its not one of Bava's best works........


----------



## Kiryuu (May 9, 2011)

Beastly: 6/10

it was boring and cheap.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 9, 2011)

Scre4m 5'5/10

Im not a big fan of this saga although this is probably the best one along with the original. I liked specially how they were self-conscious of what this movie truly is so I somehow enjoyed all the meta-lenguage and the humour in it. Other than that its just a popcorn flick that you will forget after leaving the cinema. I must agree that the mask of the villain probably will survive as one of the greatest in horror film history, the design is pretty good.


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> Planet Of The Vampires - 6.2
> 
> You can tell that Alien, X-men, and Ghost of Mars totally rip this one off.



How does a comic from 1963 rip off a movie from 1965?



> Very. The only film I've liked from them is True Grit,and I'm going to watch Fargo soon to see what all the hype is about.



Well you don't seem to like Slow movies so I would avoid it. 


I watched Zodiac again and that film gets better every time I see it.


----------



## Pandorum (May 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> How does a comic from 1963 rip off a movie from 1965?



I'm talking about the movie version of their costumes.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2011)

Zodiac is one of Fincher's best films and yet no one talks about it.  Then again following up Fight Club that's to be expected.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2011)

Yo Pandorum X-Men did filming in 1999 and I'm pretty sure they had chosen those costumes before filming.


----------



## Taleran (May 9, 2011)

Black Leather is copyright now?


----------



## Pandorum (May 9, 2011)

You're forgetting about the thin yellow stripes but this is kinda getting off topic.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2011)

Fargo and The Big Lebowski are the only Coens' movies I like. True Grit is overrated and No Country for Old Men is terrible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 9, 2011)

Thor - 8

Imma give this movie an eight, though maybe it isn't really deserving of that rating. It had decent humor, good action, kinda-okay plot. What I didn't really buy is that Thor somehow felt anything for Natalie Portman's character after the brief and meaningless exchanges they had. It's like they cut out 30 minutes of plot development from the movie.

"Oh we just are randomly in love now" is what it felt like. And his personal growth seemed very random and poorly done as well. "Oh I'm all the sudden worth now 'cause I'm dead, lol." Fuck that.

Aside from those two terrible things, it was a good movie. Now that I think about it, I'm dumping it to a 7.4.


----------



## Pandorum (May 9, 2011)

_Punisher: War Zone - 6.8 fun but dumb._


----------



## JellyButter (May 9, 2011)

Hotel Rwanda
9/10


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2011)

> You're forgetting about the thin yellow stripes but this is kinda getting off topic.



Talk about anal things to pick on.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Zodiac is one of Fincher's best films and yet no one talks about it.  Then again following up Fight Club that's to be expected.



I liked Zodiac a lot too. In my opinion, I liked how Fincher didn't go crazy with style a la Fight Club.

I watched the first half of Motel Hell: D(so far)

It's amusing I guess.....reminds me of Blood Feast for some reason without the gore.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 9, 2011)

Thor 6/10

It was enjoyable, not the best superhero movie out there but good enough to give it a try. The main actor is not a prodigy but I guess he fits the character even if its only physically. The visuals and action were nice, a bit generic, but I wasnt too confident on a director like Brannagh for a film of these characteristics. What I really liked was the sense of humour there is when Thor is on Earth, refreshing and even hilarious sometimes. It helps the movie to have a good pace. Overall is a worthy movie to watch but nothing special really.


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 9, 2011)

Curious Case of Benjamin Button 7/10

In the Time of the Butterflies 8.5/10

Time of the Butterflies was a really great movie, also extremely sad 
It was about the dictatorship of Rafael Trujillo in the Dominican Republic and the Mirabal sisters who oppose him. Great movie


----------



## Jena (May 9, 2011)

Shaft (remake)-5/10 I guess this movie is too manly for me or something. I do like watching Samuel L. Jackson snarl whilst jazz music plays in the background, however.


----------



## Paptala (May 9, 2011)

*Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) : 4/10* Poor acting, and poor copy of the original.  I wasn't scared at all, which was disappointing and surprising considering how much the originals terrified me for years when I was younger.


----------



## Pandorum (May 9, 2011)

Paptala said:


> *Nightmare on Elm Street (2010) : 4/10* Poor acting, and poor copy of the original.  I wasn't scared at all, which was disappointing and surprising considering how much the originals terrified me for years when I was younger.



Was nothing more than another cash-grab by Bay. Should have been expected.


----------



## Nakor (May 9, 2011)

Love and Other Drugs - 7/10
Pretty decent love story. I thought they had good chemistry. I liked his little brother the most though. He was hilarious. I was slightly disappointed in the amount of anne hathaway nudity. From what I remember before the movie came out the internet seemed to be portraying it like she was going full frontal. I didn't take any points off from it, but it was still disappointing. Unless I did subconsciously.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2011)

Im one of the few people who liked the remake. It's not great, but I liked what it tried to do different.


----------



## Time Expired (May 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Fargo and The Big Lebowski are the only Coens' movies I like. True Grit is overrated *and No Country for Old Men is terrible.*


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2011)

Sometimes Yasha has a misstep or two.  No biggie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2011)

Well, looks like I saw the Devil was released. Hoping to watch it next week.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Thor - 8
> 
> Imma give this movie an eight, though maybe it isn't really deserving of that rating. It had decent humor, good action, kinda-okay plot. What I didn't really buy is that Thor somehow felt anything for Natalie Portman's character after the brief and meaningless exchanges they had. It's like they cut out 30 minutes of plot development from the movie.



One look is all it takes to fall in love with Natalie Portman. 





Soul Assassin said:


>





Parallax said:


> Sometimes Yasha has a misstep or two.  No biggie



Honestly I still can't understand what you guys saw in No Country. It has no story, no point and no ending!




MartialHorror said:


> Well, looks like I saw the Devil was released. Hoping to watch it next week.



Awesome. I may see it again if I've time.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Honestly I still can't understand what you guys saw in No Country. It has no story, no point and no ending!



And I honestly can not understand how you watched the same movie and came away with that.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2011)

Take out "Sugar" and his somewhat creative weapon, and what's left in that film? Nothing.


----------



## Taleran (May 10, 2011)

I will not try and sway you with what I like about the movie instead I will point that you do not see anything there and will point you towards something that shows what is included within.

Part 1
SM female trainess

Part 2
SM female trainess

Part 3
SM female trainess


----------



## Ash (May 10, 2011)

Thor. 6/10

The Green Hornet. 9/10

Thor was alright. I won't buy the DVD, but I'll watch sequels of it. Green Hornet on the other hand, was fantastic. I love it forever.


----------



## Arsecynic (May 10, 2011)

Get Him To The Greek - 3/10 It was really, shit. Had about two funny scenes, that was it. I can't believe I actually watched all of it.


----------



## xTiax (May 10, 2011)

Fast and furious 5 - 10/10 - This film was absolutely brilliant in my opinion  The races were awesome (as always  ), the storyline was good and the cars <3 I want them all haha  It's definately worth seeing if your into cars and racing


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

> Honestly I still can't understand what you guys saw in No Country. It has no story, no point and no ending!



I wouldn't go that far, it's a good film but really disjointed at times. I do think people overrate it too much though.


----------



## Farih (May 10, 2011)

I saw "The Roommate" with Leighton Meester the other day: 3/10.  It was incredibly predictable, the main character was a complete Mary Sue, the acting for the most part was horrible.  The only redeeming quality this movie had was that Leighton Meester plays a really good crazy girl.


----------



## Invidia (May 10, 2011)

Megamind. 7/10. 

Pretty funny and clever. Enjoyable.


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2011)

> I saw "The Roommate" with Leighton Meester the other day: 3/10. It was incredibly predictable, the main character was a complete Mary Sue, the acting for the most part was horrible. The only redeeming quality this movie had was that Leighton Meester plays a really good crazy girl.



I hate watching her waste her talent, girl needs to get a decent agent. Seriously Lois Lane written all over her.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 10, 2011)

Jordanl93 said:


> Get Him To The Greek - 3/10 It was really, shit. Had about two funny scenes, that was it. I can't believe I actually watched all of it.


I feel your pain bro. I was talked into it by all the good reviews. It's just a lot of cussing without any comedic value in it.


----------



## The Boss (May 10, 2011)

*The Bourne Identity* - *8/10 *Really good.. only thing that kills it for me was Matt Damon's voice. He sounds 12...


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

Little Fockers 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2011)

Motel Hell: D+(maybe C-)

Its a very odd movie....


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 11, 2011)

Piranha 3D: /10

Although I will admit, I did enjoy the boobs .


----------



## Gaiash (May 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Piranha 3D: /10
> 
> Although I will admit, I did enjoy the boobs .


Then the movie did it's job. Lets face it people watch that movie to look at women in bikinis and then see then die in brutal ways.


----------



## Pandorum (May 11, 2011)

G.I. Joe: The Rise of Cobra - 4.9

Painfully dumb plot and Channing Tatum's acting is as flat as ever. Seems like he just didn't give a shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2011)

Young Mr. Lincoln: B-

So far, the weakest of John Ford movies that I've seen.....It's pretty good though.

The Warlords: A-

Wow, this was very good. Jet Li was superb. It's maybe 4 reviews away(Blood Simple= Tomorrow. Priest= Saturday. Motel Hell= Monday or Tuesday and this after that....so yeah, 4 reviews away).


----------



## Time Expired (May 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Honestly I still can't understand what you guys saw in No Country. It has no story, no point and no ending!





Yasha said:


> Take out "Sugar" and his somewhat creative weapon, and what's left in that film? Nothing.



I understand.  

(IMO) This is Bell's story, but he seems overshadowed by Chigurh and Llewelyn's situation.  Bell never comes into contact with Chigurh.  And while it seems odd at first (protagonist/antagonist never meeting) I found this the heart of the story.  

Chigurh is fully representative of Bell's dilemma (physically/symbolically).  He's not only something Bell can't handle, but something Bell can't even fathom (the criminal mind or their motive, which seems to have changed).  So despite Bell pursuing the situation as best he can, he never comes close to preventing Llewelyn's death, catching Chigurh, or even giving him a moments pause.  Their paths almost cross, but they never face one another.  Chigurh is successful in his endeavors and remains beyond the reach of his counterpart in every way possible. This notion and symbolism is fully realized as Bell returns to the scene of Llewelyn's death.  Chigurh is shown on one side of the door - Bell seeing only a reflection from the other side (through the door lock's now empty cylinder bore/case).  Of course as Bell enters, there is actually no one in the room behind the door (the window is locked dispelling any thought that Chigurh escaped through the bathroom). Bell's final resolve is to withdraw/retire as he understands himself to be obsolete and unable to rise up.  

So, yeah, Chigurh does take up quite a bit of the story, but his character and what he represents is vital to understanding the element Bell can no longer cope with or rationalize.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2011)

If you read the book it's clear Bell is the main protagonist, but I can see how that could be lost in translation in the film.


----------



## Sparrow (May 12, 2011)

Exam - 7/10.

I enjoyed Exam. The quality, particularly the cinematography and directing were of a great quality for a low-budget independent film. While much of the acting was questionable, the premise was intriguing and actually had me wanting to learn the answer to the movie's big question. Overall an above average film that would have been bumped higher if not for some acting issues and a few far-fetched additions to the plot.


----------



## JellyButter (May 12, 2011)

Sound of Music
Hahaaa, still one of the best musicals

9/10


----------



## Pandorum (May 12, 2011)

Doomsday - 7.2

Silly but fun homage flick.


----------



## roronoa_zoro (May 12, 2011)

İnsidious  8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2011)

Pandorum said:


> Doomsday - 7.2
> 
> Silly but fun homage flick.



While it was kind of fun, I thought it did too much homaging.

I found myself wanting to watch Escape from NY or Road Warrior instead.


----------



## Scizor (May 12, 2011)

Pirates of the carribean 2.

Though I had seen it before, 8/10. I really enjoyed it.. again. 

Depp is brilliant in these movies


----------



## Nakor (May 12, 2011)

Faster - 6/10
I really like The Rock as an action star, but this movie got boring. I think it was because there The Rock wasn't the sole focus of the film. Too many scenes with just Billy Bob.


----------



## The Boss (May 12, 2011)

*The Borune Supremacy - 8.5/10* That badass ending. _OHSNAP._  Hopefully the third installment will be awesome. :33


----------



## typhoon72 (May 12, 2011)

Oceans 11 - 7.8/10, I like this one. The whole con was great, just a little slow to start and O13 does it better because of that. We already know the characters by the third film so there is no need for the exposition. 

Oceans 12 - 7/10, I felt the con was weak in this one. The plot was good in theory, but the execution of it didn't really pay off. However, it wasn't bad. The humor hit the mark in this film the most, but that Julia Roberts/Bruce Willis was one of the worst things ive seen in a movie of this caliber. If this was more of a comedy like Rush Hour 3 it could have worked, but it seemed so out of place that it actually knocked down the movie a bit for me. That's saying something because I usually like these sort of things.

Oceans 13 - 8.5/10, Pretty much what I said in O11 above. Not enough Rusty...but yeah, everything clicked in this one. 

Overall good trilogy! Nice to see where one of my favorite shows, Leverage, came from.


----------



## blue♥ (May 13, 2011)

Hitch 8/10

Surprisingly good, after my first impression of trying to watch it on a chartered bus and falling asleep. In fact, I don't even remember the movie from that time. Some good life-lessons quotes in this movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2011)

Trick R Treat - 9/10.

Similar format to the Creepshow.  I'm surprised you never really discussed this one Martial.  I thought it was really good.  Several entertaining stories in this flick.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Trick R Treat - 9/10.
> 
> Similar format to the Creepshow.  I'm surprised you never really discussed this one Martial.  I thought it was really good.  Several entertaining stories in this flick.



I did and reviewed it Link removed 

I thought it was actually better than Creepshow.


----------



## Zabuza (May 13, 2011)

Head over Heels - 0.2/10
it really is that bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2011)

Priest: D+

I'd say its a good rental. Only see in theaters if you have nothing better to do. Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 13, 2011)

The man in the iron mask (1998)-7/10


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2011)

Ghostbusters 2 - 4/5


----------



## Jena (May 13, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The man in the iron mask (1998)-7/10



Young Leo pek

Inception-10/10 I don't care what people think. I love this movie.


----------



## The Boss (May 13, 2011)

*The Borune Ultimatum - 9/10* I swear each movie got better and better. It was great when they tied in part 2 with this. Flawless. Amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2011)

Killers: F

That rip-off of "Knight and Day" and it stars Ashton Kutcher. The dialogue is terrible, the plot only gets more retarded as time goes on and I dont like the main actress.....she annoys me.


----------



## Koral (May 13, 2011)

The Taking of Pelham 1 2 3 (2009).
 A really good movie, Denzel and Travolta are as amazing as ever, the plot does suffer a bit however as not much is revealed about Ryder's (John Travolta) main goal and it focuses more on Walter Garber's (Denzel Washington) back story more, I'd say 7.5/10 really good watch.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2011)

The Boss said:


> *The Borune Ultimatum - 9/10* I swear each movie got better and better. It was great when they tied in part 2 with this. Flawless. Amazing.


I didn't much like Identity,but I loved Ultimatum and Supremacy. I can't choose which one is better though.

For nostalgic reasons,I decided to pull up Blade II on Netflix. Then I was reminded of how badass and awesome that this action film is. Blade is the man!
Rating: 9.9/10


----------



## typhoon72 (May 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Priest: D+
> 
> I'd say its a good rental. Only see in theaters if you have nothing better to do. Review should be up tomorrow.



Didn't see it, but did you really not see this coming MH? It doesnt even look good IMO.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2011)

*Tron (2010) - 9/10* Finally saw it. I love it. Jeff Bridges is my husbando. I'm going to buy this in BluRay. 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I didn't much like Identity,but I loved Ultimatum and Supremacy. I can't choose which one is better though.


Identity would have been awesome if Matt Damon didn't sound 12. :I


----------



## Egotism (May 14, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. The World - 9/10. Movie was the shit


----------



## Muah (May 14, 2011)

Snatch 8/10 best disel flick ever


----------



## Time Expired (May 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Priest: *D+*
> 
> *I'd say its a good rental*. Only see in theaters if you have nothing better to do. Review should be up tomorrow.



On what planet does D+ equate to a good rental?  Doesn't D+ mean avoid it like the plague, wish it on your worst enemy, or hit the director with your car if you see him?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2011)

On Priest and my rating

1) No, but I actually expected more of a "Jonah Hex"-esque failure in that there is nothing but nonstop action....I'd actually say this is slightly better than JH, but mainly because of Karl Urban....HES AWESOME!

2) Depends. The thing with a movie like "Priest" is that for many, the concept alone interests them. I'd Priest isn't awful enough to completely avoid. It's one of those movies that is what it is......I'd just say watch it at minimal cost. If you think it looked retarded from the beginning, then yeah you should probably avoid it. 

But for me, the idea of kung fu Priests with awesome weapons fighting vampires in a post apocalyptic wasteland is too good to pass up, even if the movie does suck.


----------



## Time Expired (May 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> On Priest and my rating
> 
> 1) No, but I actually expected more of a "Jonah Hex"-esque failure in that there is nothing but nonstop action....I'd actually say this is slightly better than JH, but mainly because of Karl Urban....HES AWESOME!
> 
> ...



 say no more!

*rents*


----------



## Vonocourt (May 14, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> On what planet does D+ equate to a good rental?  Doesn't D+ mean avoid it like the plague, wish it on your worst enemy, or hit the director with your car if you see him?



Then what would a F be?

*The Green Hornet-C*
Watched it today cuz I wanted to relax after a stressful morning and I remember hearing how great the DTS HD:MA track on the blu-ray is. It is pretty great, the movie on the other hand doesn't hold up so well on a second viewing, and considering how the first viewing was rocky to begin with... Found myself tuning out a bit at the ending's extended action scene, but still found the humor during most of the movie still amusing.

*The Wire Update*
Third season was a bit bumpy, felt like it kind of slumped around with no real focus and the whole board of pictures deal was getting a bit tiring. Everything to do with Hamsterdam was brilliant though.

Three episodes into season four at the moment, and what with:

*Spoiler*: __ 



the signature detail being thoroughly raped and shot, and the stuff with the students, especially the brutal and disquieting episode three ending


 seems to suggest that this'll top the second season. Hope McNulty does something this season, I fully understand the character development he's gone through...but he's just boring at the moment.

EDIT: Also saw
*Thor-C*
Didn't find the action that spectacular, nor the actual scope of the movie. It felt small very much like how X-Men did way back in 2000. The fish out of water stuff was handled pretty well, even if they use the "Your pity human weapons can not har-" *Gets knocked out* a few too many times in quick succession.

Oh, and Kat Dennings pretty much made that movie for me. Going from the script her character seemed like just a obnoxious young-adult-self-centered-comedic sidekick, but her performance gave her character the air that she knew what was going on was ridiculous and what exactly would be the point in freaking out about it. Almost breaking the fourth wall without winking at the camera.


----------



## Akatora (May 14, 2011)

Limitless

8/10 was the score the 3 of us with an imdb account gave it of the 4 we went to see it


likely the best movie in Cinema atm(Thor isn't bad but really it was just another action movie)


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2011)

I got ALIEN and ALIENS on Blu-Ray and my fucking god the transfers on these films is incredible.

I am very happy.

13/10 and 12/10


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> *The Wire Update*
> Third season was a bit bumpy, felt like it kind of slumped around with no real focus and the whole board of pictures deal was getting a bit tiring. Everything to do with Hamsterdam was brilliant though.
> 
> Three episodes into season four at the moment, and what with:
> ...



4th season is the best season.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2011)

*The Untouchables - 8/10* Had some great parts, and a very nice ending. Also, Great music.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 14, 2011)

3:10 to Yuma(remake)-
This is one of those movies that you say "Now that's how a movie is made!". I loved Ben Wade,definitely one of my favorite villains in cinema history. Loved every minute of it.
Rating: 10/10


----------



## Time Expired (May 14, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> *Then what would a F be?*
> 
> *The Green Hornet-C*
> Watched it today cuz I wanted to relax after a stressful morning and I remember hearing how great the DTS HD:MA track on the blu-ray is. It is pretty great, the movie on the other hand doesn't hold up so well on a second viewing, and considering how the first viewing was rocky to begin with... Found myself tuning out a bit at the ending's extended action scene, but still found the humor during most of the movie still amusing.
> ...





Well...without going into any real detail - it involves time travel and the  acquisition, subjugation, torture, and ritual killing of whomever thought of and elected to bring the story into being.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 14, 2011)

Priest: B/B-


----------



## NeoKurama (May 14, 2011)

Friday after next 9/10.


----------



## Ash (May 14, 2011)

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Voyage of the Dawn Treader. 7/10

I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. It's more _kiddy_ than the first two, but I liked it much better than Prince Caspian. Though I didn't like Lucy's whole Jan Brady act, and that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



we're never gonna see the original kids again, and we'll be stuck with that obnoxious one.


 If I'm still alive when the next one comes out, I'll watch it regardless.


----------



## Zabuza (May 14, 2011)

A.I - 9/10
What an amazing movie.


----------



## The Boss (May 14, 2011)

*The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly *- IDK.... it was..._ alright_. 

Re-watched* Enemies at the Gates - 9/10* I forgot how good this movie was. Love it.


----------



## JellyButter (May 14, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Friday after next 9/10.



The original Friday will always be the classic.


----------



## Jena (May 14, 2011)

Zabuza said:


> A.I - 9/10
> What an amazing movie.



I love this movie! It always makes me cry. 

Kick-Ass: 10/10 I really like this movie, even though it has its weak moments. It's just good fun.


----------



## typhoon72 (May 14, 2011)

My Neighbor Totoro - 10/10. I dont even know why this was so good and why I was so engaged in it. Apparently I watched the Disney dub, and IMO it was excellent. I usually hate dubs.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2011)

Review of Priest is up, btw.

Stan Hellsing: C

I know....guilty pleasure. The chicks stole the show for me, although the lead has potential as well.

Wild Target: B-

It's a decent british action-comedy-thriller. It loses steam in the 2nd half, but the film is pretty amusing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 14, 2011)

Priest - 7/10. Good popcorn movie


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

Thor 3D 8/10 - While the 3D didn't matter whatsoever, the movie was great fun. Heimdall was my favorite character, who thought you could be so cool doing so little. The whole addition of romance was a bit ridiculous though, they didn't spend nearly enough time together to fall in love imo.


----------



## Pandorum (May 15, 2011)

The Faculty - 7.4

Not the most orginal but very entertaining.


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

How to Train Your Dragon - 9/10
Excluding Toy Story 3, it's probably the best animated movie that's come out in a few years.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

Are people still falling for 3D?


----------



## Bleach (May 15, 2011)

Four Lions - 10/10

One of the funniest movies I have seen in recent years. Almost every scene, every line had me cracking up. It was truly amazing


----------



## Time Expired (May 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> How to Train Your Dragon - 9/10
> Excluding Toy Story 3, it's probably the best animated movie that's come out in a few years.



Isn't it though? I love that movie - had some damn funny writers.  



Ennoea said:


> Are people still falling for 3D?



I hope not.  I've gone as far as griping about it every now and again when purchasing tickets.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 15, 2011)

The company men 6/10

While it has some interesting points about how disemployment can affect one person's life the fact that all the characters have some ridiculously high payments stops you to fully empathyze with them. Its cool and all, poor guy who lost his job but the fucker was earning like 100.000+ a year, has a huge mansion, a Porsche, plays golf, etc and the bastard didnt save a cent??? Well, fuck you. Affleck is not a good actor as always but the rest of supporting characters saves the film. Anyways its actually an interesting film despite my rant.


----------



## Rukia (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are people still falling for 3D?


Piranha was the last 3D film I saw.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

Halloween 4: The return of Micheal Myers- 8/10


----------



## g_core18 (May 15, 2011)

Forrest Gump: 10/10


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (May 15, 2011)

Fast Five 9/10

Cool characters, humor, women, cool cars, *plot*, awesome action scenes, and great twists.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 15, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> The original Friday will always be the classic.



True, Tucker & Cube work well together.


----------



## Gnome (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are people still falling for 3D?



For most people, yes. I only go when I don't really have a choice. Only two theaters in my town


----------



## Stunna (May 15, 2011)

Beetlejuice - 4/5

Ace Ventura, Pet Detective - 3/5

Matilda - 4/5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 15, 2011)

Thor(2D)-
I thought it was a very good movie. Slow start,but eventually picks up. The plot was decent,while the characters are very good. The action was good to boot. Overall a good movie.
Rating: 7.5/10


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Are people still falling for 3D?



3D is such a scam. $17 for a IMAX 3D at night showing. Ridiculous. I don't even see what the big deal is, to me it doesn't look that much better(sometimes worse) than 2D. maybe my brain doesn't process it like it does for the people who go see 3D. 

The only 3D that is worth it is when going to an amusement park and they have the 3D shows where you watch some pirate show and water sprays on you and stuff is flying at you the whole time. Now those are fun!



Soul Assassin said:


> Isn't it though? I love that movie - had some damn funny writers.


I heard a sequel is coming out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 15, 2011)

Even Avatar was hardly worth 3D on Imax, fuck normal movies at your local multiplex. It's like people want to waste their money.


----------



## Nakor (May 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Even Avatar was hardly worth 3D on Imax, fuck normal movies at your local multiplex. It's like people want to waste their money.



I didn't see the big deal about Avatar in 3D. I only saw the 3D version because of all the hype. Last time I make that mistake. 

I don't even understand spending $11.25 to see a movie at night(exceptions can be made for dates). I almost always see a movie at the theater before noon, since it only costs $6 at the AMC theater.


----------



## Gnome (May 16, 2011)

Wall-E 9/10 good movie, I love it when animation is used as a primary story teller as opposed to dialogue.


----------



## Pandorum (May 16, 2011)

Predators - 7.4

Disliked some of the music but overall a pretty decent and enjoyable film, as well as a worthy sequel, imo.


----------



## Time Expired (May 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I heard a sequel is coming out.



Yeah I found out about it through a friend.  I guess they were running a contest for designing dragons.  

They better not mess the sequel up


----------



## Kahvehane (May 16, 2011)

_The King's Speech_ - 10/10
Absolutely marvelous film.


----------



## Time Expired (May 16, 2011)

*Am?lie: Very French/10            

Rotten Tomatoes 90%*

More fittingly - the French title is "The Fabulous Destiny of Am?lie Poulain."  I loved this movie.  Above all else I appreciate Am?lie's quirkiness and her heart.  She sees the world through very different almost innocent eyes, and tries to make the lives of those surround her better in only a way she could see.  Even the way she pursues her romantic interest was really unique and quite wonderful.  

Refreshingly different - Audrey Tautou did an amazing, amazing job.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 16, 2011)

I like 3D when it's shot in 3D. I enjoy it gimmicky.

Case 39: B-

This was supposed to be a piece of shit? To be fair, it does kinda feel like a fresh, unique and unsettling movie is doing battle with a super conventional, cliched movie...


----------



## Parallax (May 16, 2011)

I don't, fuck paying $15+ for a movie

not to mention it's becoming more and more the singular way to see a film so the option is slowly dying out.  Fuck the people fueling this stupid fad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 16, 2011)

The Sunset Limited - 6/10

An interesting movie. I think it's about good vs evil, black vs white, or something like that. I don't really know. It was 1.5 hours of pure palaver. Samuel L. Jackson and Tommy Lee Jones just shootin' the shit.

I walked away sympathizing more with TLJ. He has life pegged pretty good.


----------



## Jena (May 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I don't, fuck paying $15+ for a movie
> 
> not to mention it's becoming more and more the singular way to see a film so the option is slowly dying out.  Fuck the people fueling this stupid fad.



Yeah, I know, right? 
I don't even like paying for food at the theater. I'll always go see it in 2D if possible.

I already wear glasses and have a small nose. Whenever I see a 3-D movie, I literally have to hold the glasses over my face the entire movie. It's annoying, hurts my hand, and not worth it.


----------



## JellyButter (May 16, 2011)

Why Did I Get Married
9/10


This has to be the best Tyler Perry film.....


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 16, 2011)

Midnight in Paris 7/10

Best Woody Allen film in years. Truly delightful with a surprisingly good Owen wilson (which usually annoys me) The depiction of the city is gorgeous, I had the pleasure to visit it and I can conform its as pretty as the film shows. The fantastic part of the movie was also well managed and made even the most interesting points in the film. The appearences of old writers, artists, etc was also pretty fun to watch at times. I thought Allen was just doing films in auto-pilot but I was wrong.


----------



## The Boss (May 16, 2011)

*The Green Hornet - 4/10* Movie would have been better if they would focus on story instead of the asshoe friend who was not funny at all.


----------



## choco bao bao (May 16, 2011)

Memoirs of a Geisha - 5/10. It'd be lower if not for the gorgeous costumes and sets. That saying, they didn't do the book justice at all (then again, few movie adaptations do). The story development was very flat probably because  everything was rushed through without going in depth. Felt very bored watching it and the ending made me go "wtf, just like that!?".
What constantly irked me throughout the movie was Zhang Ziyi's Chinese-accented English instead of Japanese-accented. But that couldn't really be helped.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 17, 2011)

It's strange. I remember it bugging me a lot that a Chinese actress was playing a Japanese, whereas it never bugs me when Americans play Germans, etc........I dont understand my own logic at all.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 17, 2011)

Thor: 8/10

it was enjoyable


----------



## Fiona (May 17, 2011)

Thor 9/10 

one of the best super hero movies ive seen. 


The storyline was great, the abilities and cast were spot on.


----------



## Koi (May 17, 2011)

Easy A - B+.  Really enjoyed it, but I felt like some of the characters weren't explored as much as I would have liked.  Namely Stanley Tucci. 



Nakor said:


> How to Train Your Dragon - 9/10
> Excluding Toy Story 3, it's probably the best animated movie that's come out in a few years.


HtTYD is a great movie but the one thing that always bothers me is how different Toothless' character design is when compared to the other dragons.  They just don't mesh, to me.  Toothless was generally a Chris Sanders creation while I think Nico Martlett did a lot of the other dragons.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 17, 2011)

Unknown 6'5/10

Entertaining yet predictable and already seen movie. Neeson is becoming like the biggest badass in the last years with films such as this or Taken. Who would have thought  The pacing and overall directing is pretty effective, they keep your atention all the time even if you already started to guess how the outcome is going to be. Popcorn flick that wont dissapoint.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 17, 2011)

1408 7/10.


----------



## Nakor (May 17, 2011)

Koi said:


> Easy A - B+.  Really enjoyed it, but I felt like some of the characters weren't explored as much as I would have liked.  Namely Stanley Tucci.
> 
> 
> HtTYD is a great movie but the one thing that always bothers me is how different Toothless' character design is when compared to the other dragons.  They just don't mesh, to me.  Toothless was generally a Chris Sanders creation while I think Nico Martlett did a lot of the other dragons.



I didn't really notice a difference between the dragons. I only saw the movie once though. If I see it again, I will pay closer attention. I can see why that would bother someone. 

btw, I loved Easy A. stanley tucci was awesome!, actually her whole family was.


----------



## JellyButter (May 18, 2011)

Madagascar (:

9/10


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 18, 2011)

Fight Club: 10/10


----------



## g_core18 (May 18, 2011)

Thor 7/10 It was a lot better than I thought it would be.


----------



## Nakor (May 18, 2011)

The Dreamers - 7/10
The only reason to see this movie is a nude Eva Green. Unless you like seeing penis, then you should see it for that.


----------



## Time Expired (May 18, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Madagascar (:
> 
> 9/10



Has one of the best movie lines eva: 


*Spoiler*: __ 





We killed them and ate their livers...


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2011)

I Saw the Devil: A

Holy shit this movie was hard to watch. The intensity was unbearable! Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (May 19, 2011)

Last night I saw a special screening of the fourth Pirates movie.  It was really good!  10/10!


----------



## Stringer (May 19, 2011)

Thor 6.5/10

A descent movie overall. The best part of the movie for me was scenes with Tom Hiddleston, his interpretation of Loki was quite amazing and on point. His acting is part of what saved that movie. 

With the choice of actors, it goes without saying that the main focus was to provide great acting to allow those who haven't read Thor comics to really grasp a good understanding of those characters and what they stand for, thus appealing to a wider audience in the process. That being said, let's hope the next one will deliver both on action scenes and dialogs.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2011)

Man, Pirates of the Caribbean is getitng ripped apart on rotten tomatoes.....


----------



## Scizor (May 19, 2011)

Pirates of the carribean 3

8.5/10.

I loved it. Though I had seen it before. 

Captain Jack Sparrow, along with the movie, is awesome imo.

Now I'm ready to watch the new Pirates in the movie theater (the one that was released here, yesterday)  Which I will hopefully get to do soon.


----------



## Time Expired (May 19, 2011)

^ At 36% on Rotten Tomatoes are you sure you want to?  I don't know if I've ever seen a movie score that low...


----------



## Stunna (May 19, 2011)

I want to judge for myself.

Speed Racer has a 38% and I love that movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 19, 2011)

I'll see it and judge for myself too. I have enjoyed movies that critics hate(I found Transformers 2 to be entertaining and the Wolfman remake to be good), but the constant stepping down worries me.

Then again, I prefer Pirates 2 over Pirates 1, and thought Pirates 3 was pretty good too......

Four Lions: C+

I suspect that I would've liked this more if there were subtitles. British movies need subs dammit!


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

I hope the audience wises up and avoids Pirates like the plague, the franchise is a complete wreck that needs to be sunk quickly.


----------



## Gnome (May 19, 2011)

It has Johnny Depp, highest grossing movie of the year, calling it now.


----------



## Time Expired (May 19, 2011)

I judge for myself as well when I think a movie warrants it.  IMO this thing seems to have run out of gas some time ago.  With so many pissing all over it - clear enough for me.  Have fun.


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

> It has Johnny Depp, highest grossing movie of the year, calling it now.



Depp needs to be careful, his rep for being good at selecting roles is going down the shithole.


----------



## Time Expired (May 19, 2011)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory RT - 52% (audience)....


----------



## Ennoea (May 19, 2011)

Not forgetting Alice in Wonderland and The Tourist, both completely crap and highly successful.


----------



## Rukia (May 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I hope the audience wises up and avoids Pirates like the plague, the franchise is a complete wreck that needs to be sunk quickly.


This.

Please no more Pirate movies.  This franchise has gone as far as it can go.  The movies have been stale for a while.  Even worse... the franchise is gearing more and more towards little kids.  Jack Sparrow has become a caricature of himself.

I read Matt Goldberg's review @ collider and it pretty much confirmed all of my concerns about this movie.  I won't be seeing it.

Also I agree on Depp.  This misstep takes away from the success that was Rango.  Depp himself hasn't been in a good movie in a while.  Nor has he turned in a good performance.  I think Sweeney Todd might have been his last 'decent' film.  I still have high hopes for Dark Shadows.  So I hope I am wrong.  

Depp used to be selective about his roles.  I wish he would go back to doing that.


----------



## Time Expired (May 19, 2011)

Yeah - I didn't even bother with the Tourist.  Yikes 45% on RT.


----------



## illmatic (May 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It has Johnny Depp, highest grossing movie of the year, calling it now.



I say TF3 will be highest grossing if it is indeed the best one so far.




Ennoea said:


> I hope the audience wises up and avoids Pirates like the plague, the franchise is a complete wreck that needs to be sunk quickly.



POTC 4 is estimated to make $90-95 mill this weekend

POTC 2 did $135,634,554 weekend
POTC 3 did $114,732,820 Weekend	

Its still going to be one of the biggest opening weekends this year next to TF3 for PG13 movies


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2011)

Bleh, I dont think the franchise is stale now that much of the baggage is gone(Elizabeth+Will), although that doesnt mean the movie is not stale(probably is).

As for Transformers 3, I dunno. The trailer looks epic, but the 2nd one got some reeeally bad hype.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2011)

Granted this is anecdotal evidence and just coming from one theater who's audience may not coincide with PotC's audience, but I worked the midnight show. Dick all showed up.


----------



## G. Hawke (May 20, 2011)

Just watched PotC 4 and Priest recently.

Neither are great movies, but both are perfectly serviceable popcorn flicks.

Priest = 6/10
PotC 4 = 5/10



MartialHorror said:


> Four Lions: C+
> 
> I suspect that I would've liked this more if there were subtitles. British movies need subs dammit!



Why?

I never will get the American difficulty in understanding English spoken by those born of the British Isles.

I am Asian for god sakes, and if I can understand a Glaswegian or say a Scouser speaking English, I really don't understand how anyone else can have issues.

Ok, maybe I can somewhat, but it is just weird I tell you.

And Personally Four Lions gets a 8/10 from me.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 20, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Why?
> 
> I never will get the American difficulty in understanding English spoken by those born of the British Isles.
> 
> I am Asian for god sakes, and if I can understand a Glaswegian or say a Scouser speaking English, I really don't understand how anyone else can have issues.



Maybe because they have the tendency to mumble all fast like, while Americans usually draw out words. I don't know. I don't usually have a problem with it. Only time I did was when I was trying to watch Dead Man's Shoes at about 4:30 in morning, so I had the volume real low so no one else could hear it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2011)

My hearing isn't all that great to begin with, and sometimes I'll miss a word if its said quickly(ugh, listening to Jackie Chan in "The Forbidden Kingdom" was not fun).

I always use subtitles now, even when I watch a normal American movie. But when it comes to British movies.......Yikes. It's disorienting for me.


----------



## Parallax (May 20, 2011)

I have bad hearing too, but I never had a problem with british accents, even those crazy ones like Manchester.


----------



## G (May 20, 2011)

Fast Five
6/10.
Meh. What ever happened in that movie again?


----------



## Fraust (May 20, 2011)

I am a PotC fan and will love it. 

I just saw Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows yesterday and loved how dark and intense it was.


----------



## G (May 20, 2011)

Just watched Hancock from tv.
It was excellent.
10/10.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 20, 2011)

potc4 7/10

as a fan of the series I'm kinda disappointed. blackbeard sucked as a villain, davy jones was leagues above him and tbh i prefered keira over penelope, although the ending was pretty funny. overall it was good but the previous ovies were way better

oh and barbossa was pretty gay for most of the movie


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I have bad hearing too, but I never had a problem with british accents, even those crazy ones like Manchester.



I envy you then.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2011)

Sorry for dp.

Pirates of the Caribbean 4: C-

Yeah.....mostly agree with the critics. While Gore V. allowed the story to collapse in the previous films, he still instilled the movie with lots of color and energy. This one has little-to-no energy at all. I'd say this is the weakest. It has its moments though.

Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Pandorum (May 20, 2011)

The Princess and The Frog - 8.0/10

Cute film.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 20, 2011)

Going to see pirates 4 in a cple hours. Will update with my impression of it 

PotC 4 : 6.5/10

Thought it was a better movie then 3, but i dont remember 2 very well. Definately wasnt as good as 1. Dont think (at least that i saw) there were glaring plot holes or stuff that left you going "uh..how/why?"

So yeh.. a good popcorn flick and worth the ticket price, at least. The way they ended it, they could easily make a #5, though. 

Not sure if just making "a decent popcorn flick" is going to justify keeping the series going w/o giving us a final chapter (and a damned good written/acted/directed one at that) on the merry misadventures of jack sparrow.


----------



## Samavarti (May 20, 2011)

Infernal Affairs 9/10 the movie keeps you in tension till the end.


----------



## Zabuza (May 20, 2011)

Rendition 8.5/10
I think this movie is underrated. At least by the Imdb scores.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 20, 2011)

Zatoichi's Revenge: B-

As usual, solid but too familiar.


----------



## Ennoea (May 20, 2011)

I saw the Devil 6/10

I am the biggest Kim Jiwoon fan but he really dropped the ball for me. This isn't a film, it's a 2 and a half hour of grotesque gore porn parading as a thriller. Violence, Cannablalism, Sexual sadism, nothing is missed out except for a decent pace, characterisation or just plain common sense. In which universe would the police allow a suspect in a murder be a bus driver for school kids?

It's repetitive, absurd and lacks the heart that Bittersweet life had. Jiwoon really needs to stop obsessing with how his films look and concentrate on the actual content, novel idea but poor execution. Having said that it is really well directed and the acting by the main leads is outstanding. If only the film was as good.


----------



## Stunna (May 20, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides - 3/5

The plot is shaky with holes (maybe it warrants a rewatching, because some stuff made no sense, or came outta no where), but it was lots of fun at times.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 20, 2011)

Thor

8/10


----------



## Koi (May 21, 2011)

Thor  - A-.  Definitely the most fun I've had at a superhero flick since the first Iron Man.  The characters, the costumes, the fights.. all fun, except that I did not care for the Natalie Portman subplot. now to find sif/w3 fic


----------



## illmatic (May 21, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean 4 

3/5

While sometimes so predictable but it was surprisingly not awful.

looking now the movies do seem to get worse with each new one

70%
54%
45%
35%


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2011)

*A Bittersweet Life*

Fear the power of unrequited/forbidden love? 

The camerawork is outstanding as usual, but story-wise it's nowhere near as intense as _I Saw the Devil_ (though I wasn't expecting it to be). Couldn't really feel for the main character in this one. The 3-minute span of one-against-many, hand-to-hand combat was brilliant and the true climax on the entire film for me. But that's it. The following scenes never topped that. The lack of a solid character motivation and the gun usage took away a lot of the intensity imo. Still a good movie though, just can't compare to _I Saw the Devil_.

8.2/10





Ennoea said:


> I saw the Devil 6/10
> 
> I am the biggest Kim Jiwoon fan but he really dropped the ball for me. This isn't a film, it's a 2 and a half hour of grotesque gore porn parading as a thriller. Violence, Cannablalism, Sexual sadism, nothing is missed out except for a decent pace, characterisation or just plain common sense. In which universe would the police allow a suspect in a murder be a bus driver for school kids?
> 
> It's repetitive, absurd and lacks the heart that Bittersweet life had. Jiwoon really needs to stop obsessing with how his films look and concentrate on the actual content, novel idea but poor execution. Having said that it is really well directed and the acting by the main leads is outstanding. If only the film was as good.



With all due respects, I totally disagree. The main character's actions in _I Saw the Devil_ were extreme but perfectly understandable nonetheless. The emotions driving him - grief, rage, hatred, love for his fiancee - were palpable throughout the film. What he did was obviously wrong but you couldn't help but root for him. I can't say the same for the characters in _A Bittersweet Life._ Both sides overracted. I mean it's not like he screwed his boss' girlfriend or something. He only had a harmless crush which he kept to himself. Even the poor confused soul himself asked this question a number of times in the film, "How did we come to this?" Blame it on your emo, insecure and overly jealous boss, pal.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *A Bittersweet Life*
> 
> Fear the power of unrequited/forbidden love?
> 
> ...



Bleh, I Saw the Devil is one of those movies where you feel it's intensity or don't. Some might be too repulsed for it to work.

lol, I expected with the theme of "becoming a monster to destroy a monstrer" that in the end, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Secret Agent would kill the killers son/parents in an attempt to elicit genuine grief from him. I dont really get why he was trying to do with the son/parents at the end, but I presume he simply realized he wasn't the monster that the villain was




Honestly, I think "I Saw the Devil" was kind of a homage/satire on "Dirty Harry"-esque movies. It's mostly dead serious, but also exagerated. I mean, everyone is either a cop, a serial killer, or a victim(the serial killer runs into TWO other groups of serial killers). Theres also a "leave revenge for the movies"-esque line. But regardless, I found the film to be so freaking intense I didnt mind its faults.


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)

POTC 4- 3/10
Pandering the excessive degree. But, then again, was anyone expecting anything different?

I went to go see this movie on opening night with two other people, however, and they both _loved_ it. So maybe I'm just excessively critical...

EDIT: I found out that it was directed by a different director than the first three. I guess that explains some of the many major flaws.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2011)

Three 3 outta 5's in a row, lol


----------



## Jena (May 21, 2011)

Wait...that was supposed to be 3/10


----------



## Ennoea (May 21, 2011)

Problem I had wasn't the fact that I found it repulsive MH, just so I don't know ridiculous.



> Couldn't really feel for the main character in this one.



Thing is it was completely opposite for me. I could feel for him in Bittersweet life, In I Saw the Devil while I understood his grief that was about it, his revenge was bordering on just stupid. He didn't become a monster, just obsessed to the point he became clearly a moron. If he had killed or punished his family at the end then I would give the film kudos but it never does that. I still don't get any of the characters, they're just caricatures of themselves. The main hero who's pregnant loving finance is murdered and he's out for revenge, the dumb incompetent cops, the helpless victims and the overly evil rapist/killer/bad son and father/terrible customer. A bit cartoony.



> He only had a harmless crush which he kept to himself. Even the poor confused soul himself asked this question a number of times in the film, "How did we come to this?" Blame it on your emo, insecure and overly jealous boss, pal.



The Boss is clearly a man who likes to control everything and believe he's owed it, his revenge isn't done out of jealousy, it's done to teach his dog a lesson. Also it's not hard to understand the main characters motivation in the movie, he simply admires the girl and her life and how she lives it. In the end he's asked to do a job but he chooses to protect her freedoms instead and has to face up to the consequences. The only issue I had was the ending, it's too ambiguous. Was it all a dream?


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 21, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides

6/10


----------



## Malicious Friday (May 21, 2011)

Priest 7/10

Pirates of the Caribbean 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2011)

> Problem I had wasn't the fact that I found it repulsive MH, just so I don't know ridiculous.



What I meant was that the gore is there to make things intense and hopefully draw you into that intensity. If you dont feel that intensity, you will either notice the films faults or be too repulsed to notice the films strengths.

Anyway, Pirates 4 review is in sig.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 21, 2011)

Little Fockers: B


----------



## Yasha (May 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Thing is it was completely opposite for me. I could feel for him in Bittersweet life, In I Saw the Devil while I understood his grief that was about it, his revenge was bordering on just stupid. He didn't become a monster, just obsessed to the point he became clearly a moron. If he had killed or punished his family at the end then I would give the film kudos but it never does that. I still don't get any of the characters, they're just caricatures of themselves. The main hero who's pregnant loving finance is murdered and he's out for revenge, the dumb incompetent cops, the helpless victims and the overly evil rapist/killer/bad son and father/terrible customer. A bit cartoony.



Aren't all the unnamed cops in serial killer movies incompetent? If you were referring to the scene where 


*Spoiler*: __ 



they let the special agent get away with the surrendered killer 



I think it's partly because they sympathesized with him and didn't want to hurt him. 

The killer is a pure embodiment of animal lust and desire. I doubt killing his family would get to him, because that would require him to be capable of love. The current ending fits his character (fighting for survival is one of the basic animal instincts) and provides a sadistic satisfaction to the viewers because that guy deserves more than a bullet in his head for all his atrocious deeds. Symbolically, it's also a tug-of-war between love (his family's towards him) vs. animal desire (survival instinct). Love prevailed in the end and the monster was decapitated.




> The Boss is clearly a man who likes to control everything and believe he's owed it, his revenge isn't done out of jealousy, it's done to teach his dog a lesson. Also it's not hard to understand the main characters motivation in the movie, he simply admires the girl and her life and how she lives it. In the end he's asked to do a job but he chooses to protect her freedoms instead and has to face up to the consequences. The only issue I had was the ending, it's too ambiguous. Was it all a dream?



I agree that it's more than jealousy, but I still think both sides overreacted. I guess it could be a fantasy, but I don't think it is because that scene where he stood in front of the window took place before he met the girl. But the ambiguity ties in really well with the two dialogues between master and disciple at the beginning and the end of the film (about waking up from a dream and the only things that move are your heart and mind)





MartialHorror said:


> What I meant was that the gore is there to make things intense and hopefully draw you into that intensity. If you dont feel that intensity, you will either notice the films faults or be too repulsed to notice the films strengths.



_I Saw the Devil_ is more than just a gore fest, unlike _Kill Bill_, or _Battle Royale_. I hate gratuitous violence, but I love _I Saw the Devil_ because the characters' emotions were as raw and intense as the imagery.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 21, 2011)

On the cops in "I Saw the Devil", it should be noted that they would've probably caught the killer eventually anyway(he was already a suspect and the killer wasnt that surprised when he thought the agent was a cop).

Oh yeah....

Shaft's Big Score: B-

It's okay, with some standout action scenes, a cool villain(he made me laugh) and a good performance from Richard Roundtree. However, it felt the plot only grew during the scenes that didnt include Shaft. Most of his scenes comprised of him getting laid. I also felt that Shaft himself was a little boring......From what I hear, he's a better character in the original. Still, I enjoyed it more than not.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 21, 2011)

Toy Story 3-8/10


----------



## Totalus (May 21, 2011)

Date Night.
9/10.


----------



## Stunna (May 21, 2011)

The Squid and the Whale - 9/10

I loved the characters in this film. The emulation of the parents that the kids progressively fell into was handled extremely well, though I was thrown off a bit by the initial pacing of the movie.


----------



## Iria (May 21, 2011)

Bridesmaids 9/10

One of the funniest movies I've ever seen.

I only deducted the point bc it was also incredibly uncomfortable most of the time lol.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2011)

Walking Tall - 6/10
I know it's loosely based on a true story, but it's still ridiculous at times. Probably my least favorite Rock movie.


----------



## Fraust (May 22, 2011)

Thor - 6/10


----------



## Bit Sean (May 22, 2011)

Hot Fuzz - 8/10

Seen this film way too many times now, it's still pretty great though. Timothy Dalton also puts in one of my favourite performances ever.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2011)

Tango and Cash: B

It's an entertaining, cheesy actionfest. The plot is absurd and the acting is pretty bad, but Stallone and Kurt Russell have chemistry and are fun to watch together, even if their banter is way too heavy handed.


----------



## Stunna (May 22, 2011)

^

No way.

My uncle was _just telling me_ about that movie.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2011)

Bit Sean said:


> Hot Fuzz - 8/10
> 
> Seen this film way too many times now, it's still pretty great though. Timothy Dalton also puts in one of my favourite performances ever.



I just saw this too, but for the first time. It was decent and had a few funny moments, but it wasn't as great as I was hoping it would be. Maybe it's not fair for me to compare all of his films from now on to Shaun of the Dead. 

Hot Fuzz - 7/10


----------



## JellyButter (May 22, 2011)

Mulan
10/10
Best Disney movie ever.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 22, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I just saw this too, but for the first time. It was decent and had a few funny moments, but it wasn't as great as I was hoping it would be. Maybe it's not fair for me to compare all of his films from now on to Shaun of the Dead.
> 
> Hot Fuzz - 7/10


I personally liked Hot Fuzz over Shaun of the Dead. I didn't think either one was funny,but they had very good stories in them. I don't know, I guess I'm more of a mystery fan than a zombie fan .


----------



## NeoKurama (May 22, 2011)

Push-7/10 ........


----------



## Time Expired (May 22, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> Mulan
> 10/10
> Best Disney movie ever.



 

Dishonor on you!  Dishonor on your cow!


----------



## Pandorum (May 22, 2011)

Blade 2 - 9.0/10

Just plain awesome.


----------



## Nakor (May 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I personally liked Hot Fuzz over Shaun of the Dead. I didn't think either one was funny,but they had very good stories in them. I don't know, I guess I'm more of a mystery fan than a zombie fan .



Hot Fuzz actually had a very good mystery to it. I wasn't expecting such a plot to be honest. 

I laughed alot more in shaun of the dead


----------



## Fraust (May 22, 2011)

Limitless - 8/10

Bradley Cooper not known for his acting yet, but I thought he was the perfect person to cast for this role. Mainly 'cause he cleans up nice and looks fresh. Loved the movie personally, probably watch it again tomorrow.


----------



## Nakor (May 23, 2011)

The Sorcerer's Apprentice - 8/10
I love Nic Cage action adventure movies. They are always entertaining for me. The CGI was really seamless and well done. Loved how Alfred Molina was in it. The chick was really cute as well which is always a plus.


----------



## blue♥ (May 23, 2011)

_Team America: World Police_ 8/10

Pretty witty movie - loving how it played on every trope ever in action movies, especially things that happen in shounen action manga. The puppeteering was pretty good, plus they didn't hold back at all with the jokes.Not typically my kind of movie, but I can appreciate what it has to offer.


----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs The World

Rewatching it I probably enjoy it more than I first did.  Certain parts stand out even more and the cinematography is fantastic.  The 3rd ex was probably my favorite and his whole scene was a high point in the film.  The film does start to dwindle in the end but Schwartzman puts on a fun performance and the last two minutes are really satisfying.

Blade Runner

No matter the faults, this is one of those few films where I'm able to easily ignore them and forgive it.  The last twenty minutes are my favorite in any movie ever forever.


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban- 7/10
"HE WAS THEIR FRIEND!"


----------



## Toreno (May 23, 2011)

Gamer 2/5

Action is the only thing that was interesting. The characters were so uninteresting it wasn't even funny. Bad story line as well.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 23, 2011)

*Star Wars: A New Hope-A+*

Buested in my new(old) Laserdisc player, and yeah this movie is still great. Though I really think Vader wouldn't be near as memorable if it wasn't for the sequels adding to his character. In this movie, he's literally just the iconic mask. Also, the interiors of the Death Star are gorgeous. Great cinematography there. And the tie fighters, the best spaceship sound effect, bar none.

As for the laserdisc formart, switching sides/discs every twenty minutes is kind of a bummer and makes the editing seem a bit more disjointed. Still fucking awesome though.


----------



## Jena (May 23, 2011)

^Laserdisk! X'D
I remember those. I have to say, they were terrible and annoying.
Still nostalgic, though.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 23, 2011)

Easy A 4.5/5

It was great I loved it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

Survive Style 5+ - 8.5/10


Wow, what a fucked up hilarious movie. Only Japan could make something like this (and probably Korea). At first you don't really know what's going on with this guy burying a dead chick and then coming home to find the same dead chick cooking him this giant-ass meal then trying to kung-fu his ass to death. It made no sense.

Then, as the movie progressed, things came together and starting making more sense, though the guy and his women was never fully explained. I didn't find the commercial slut funny at all, but I think some people might.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Survive Style 5+ - 8.5/10
> 
> 
> Wow, what a fucked up hilarious movie. Only Japan could make something like this (and probably Korea). At first you don't really know what's going on with this guy burying a dead chick and then coming home to find the same dead chick cooking him this giant-ass meal then trying to kung-fu his ass to death. It made no sense.
> ...



lol, as time went on for me, it made less sense. But I do completely adore the movie. It's just one of those odd, charming flicks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, as time went on for me, it made less sense. But I do completely adore the movie. It's just one of those odd, charming flicks.



Yeah, it was one of those really weird Japanese romps of pure outrageous obscurity. 

You kind of see the ending twist coming but then when it happens it's still fucking hilarious (the bird-dad).


----------



## Adonis (May 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Squid and the Whale - 9/10
> 
> I loved the characters in this film. The emulation of the parents that the kids progressively fell into was handled extremely well, though I was thrown off a bit by the initial pacing of the movie.



This movie was like a snuff film of bad parenting.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

I won't deny that it was extreme.


----------



## NeoKurama (May 23, 2011)

Halloween: Curse of Michael Myers-7/10


----------



## Violent by Design (May 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> *Star Wars: A New Hope-A+*
> 
> Buested in my new(old) Laserdisc player, and yeah this movie is still great. Though I really think Vader wouldn't be near as memorable if it wasn't for the sequels adding to his character. In this movie, he's literally just the iconic mask. Also, the interiors of the Death Star are gorgeous. Great cinematography there. And the tie fighters, the best spaceship sound effect, bar none.
> 
> As for the laserdisc formart, switching sides/discs every twenty minutes is kind of a bummer and makes the editing seem a bit more disjointed. Still fucking awesome though.


Laser disc, why do that to yourself?


----------



## Huntress (May 23, 2011)

The Wave - 10/10

really i couldnt fault it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 23, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Halloween: Curse of Michael Myers-7/10



lol, I dont like it as much as you based on memory, but I do think its one of the better films in the franchise.

*The franchise blows*


----------



## Ennoea (May 23, 2011)

> Blade Runner
> 
> No matter the faults, this is one of those few films where I'm able to easily ignore them and forgive it. The last twenty minutes are my favorite in any movie ever forever.



There are no faults, movie is perfect.

Enough- J-lo/10

Jennifer "Im from the block" Lopez decides to run away from her evil cheating husband (who would cheat on J-lo?) when he begins to abuse her in the most misogynistic fashion. But she can't escape because the White man has long arms and can reach her no matter what. However due to her being from the block she decides to fight back by learning self defense, and then basically gets away with murder. Where is her Oscar? I mean she cut her hair for the role, that's dedication.

2LDK- 8/10

Guilty pleasure of mine but really well made and acted.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 24, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Laser disc, why do that to yourself?



Cuz laserdiscs fucking awesome?! It's analogue video, on a giant disc. That and I figured since the unaltered OT on the last DVD releases were just laserdiscs port that I would have to watch on a 4X3 480i screen, I might as well go with the legit product.


----------



## Scholzee (May 24, 2011)

Scarface 9/10 - Never saw it before even though I even played a video game on the ps2, really enjoyed it can see why so much people love it.

Fast & Furious - 9/10- saw it before but forgot most of it, seen fast 5 a couple of weeks back and wanted to start seeing em again, glad I did I enjoyed this. It was more about the cars then the story.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Cuz laserdiscs fucking awesome?! It's analogue video, on a giant disc. That and I figured since the unaltered OT on the last DVD releases were just laserdiscs port that I would have to watch on a 4X3 480i screen, I might as well go with the legit product.



Hell yeah you tell them Vono


----------



## The Boss (May 24, 2011)

*Thor - 8.5/10 *: I wish Thor's friends were cooler. What the fuck is he doing being friends with such betas when he himself is alpha as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

They make him look cooler in comparison.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

Blade Runner | 8.5/10 | B+

I hated the narrating, and the premise doesn't make as much sense in hindsight, but it's still a great movie.

Oh, and Rachel didn't really have much reason to fall in love with Deckard if memory serves correctly; so I don't get why she didn't throw him across the room when he performed what most other women in his situation would define as rape.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, the theatrical cut(with the narration) is the worst version.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

I figured as much. But it was still great. Screw people who say it's too slow, the pacing is perfectly fine.

*How to Train Your Dragon | 9/10 | A*

I love this movie. Awesome score, good characters, comedic... favorite Dreamworks film, and favorite animated film... well, one of them, at least.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2011)

I didn't like the theatrical cut because the narration made everything feel stuffy.

I love the directors cut though. I think in my review I gave the DC a 3.5/4, while the theatrical only got a 2/4.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

They have the DC on DVD, right?

I'll look into getting it. I saw the TC on television.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 24, 2011)

yup. Its on Netflix.


----------



## Stunna (May 24, 2011)

*Boyz N the Hood | 9.5/10 | A*

I can seriously relate to Cuba Gooding's character.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> They have the DC on DVD, right?
> 
> I'll look into getting it. I saw the TC on television.



Get the Final Cut, it's the definitive version of the film.


----------



## neodragzero (May 25, 2011)

The Fall | 7/10


----------



## Judecious (May 25, 2011)

Push.

Thought it was good, the powers were always a change 9/10


----------



## Adonis (May 25, 2011)

*The Black Swan:*

Eh.../10

I honestly think this is how black people who flock to Tyler Perry movies view most mainstream Oscar flicks: A sterile character study devoid of black people (not my complaint, just sticking to the metaphor) revolving around some neurotic white person self-destructing over white people problems with some weird sexual bits thrown in for "art's" sake.

The movie was way to narrow and insular to be interesting (the girl's life doesn't extend much beyond practice and her crazy mom) and the stakes didn't seem nearly high enough to justify how the protagonist reacted to it. She took that shit way too seriously.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2011)

lmao, that's how my step-mom views all non-black movies.


----------



## Stunna (May 25, 2011)

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off | 9/10 | A*

You know, I thought I was going to hate this movie, but having watched it, I've gotta say I love this movie. I initially wanted to hate it, as Broderick's character, Ferris, was very annoying and manipulative to both friends and family. A really unlikeable character. But, by the end of the film I came to like him, because I believe he ultimately learned and matured by watching Ruck's character, Cameron, do the same.

By far, my favorite character, and the true "hero" of the story has got to be Cameron. I loved how he seemed to have some kind of emotional baggage and what not due to his relationship with his family; but ultimately he emulated the bravery and boldness of Bueller, and learns to confront his own demons.


----------



## Black☆Star (May 25, 2011)

The Fighter - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 25, 2011)

Adonis said:


> *The Black Swan:*
> 
> Eh.../10
> 
> ...



The last part is exactly my issue, especially compared with the directors main source of inspiration(Perfect Blue). I didnt buy the main gals freakout. Obviously her main enemy was how she perceived everyone, but the end result is I found her to be rather unsympathetic.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 25, 2011)

Unstoppable: Chris Pine and Denzel Washington are two great actors. Pine was epic in Star Trek,and Washington was great in Training Day. Their characters had great dialogue,and chemistry. Their characters were awesome. 
Rating: 7.5/10.


----------



## Jena (May 25, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The last part is exactly my issue, especially compared with the directors main source of inspiration*(Perfect Blue)*. I didnt buy the main gals freakout. Obviously her main enemy was how she perceived everyone, but the end result is I found her to be rather unsympathetic.



I never thought about it before, but those two movies *are* really similar.
I actually think Perfect Blue is better...


----------



## Vei (May 25, 2011)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World 6/10


----------



## NeoKurama (May 25, 2011)

Holes-8/10


----------



## Nakor (May 25, 2011)

Color of Night - 7/10
Jane March is gorgeous.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 26, 2011)

Wall Street 2: B

Dead Snow: B-

It has plenty of issues with its tone(at times it seems to be taking itself too seriously, other times it's downright silly), but has plenty of fun gross-out moments. Cant go wrong with Nazi Zombies.............unless it's Zombie Lake.


----------



## Nakor (May 26, 2011)

Bright Star - 6/10


----------



## Robin (May 26, 2011)

Adonis said:


> *The Black Swan:*
> 
> Eh.../10
> 
> ...



I haven't seen the movie and that's what I gathered from the previews. The movie tries to be artistic and even got an artistic activity to portray. But it's still missing the mark. Like Adonis said, it's missing black people. I agree, it's missing pretty much everything else besides tediously engrossing itself in all the minute details of the girl's obsessive compulsive disorder. Get a life man. Travel around the world, see how people live, see that they can't care less about your inability to dance. This movie is as self-centered as the girl in it is.




Lonesome Dove hundred million bazillion/10
This is how a movie should be made! This is how actors should act! This is what a beautiful woman is! This is how a plot develops! This is what everyone should watch, and not once, but twice and thrice, because it's so deep you don't get it all on the first try. Forget Inseption and Megan Fox.


----------



## Stunna (May 26, 2011)

*Up | 10/10 | A+*

I simply loved the parts where there was no dialogue, and the film just let the beautiful animation and heart-warming score illustrate the story.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (May 26, 2011)

The Hangover, Part II

7/10


----------



## VioNi (May 26, 2011)

Domestic Disturbance 8/10 Nice movie. Vince Vaughn made me laugh a lot (I liked how crazy he was in there) lol


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

Just saw Xmen- FC on RT, 100% as of right now with 9 reviews. Must not be too bad, I guess Marvel has saved it from the mess that Fox left it in.


----------



## illmatic (May 26, 2011)

FOX still owns X-Men as a movie property.


----------



## Ennoea (May 26, 2011)

But seems like Marvel took the reigns, Fox is only distributing the film.


----------



## illmatic (May 26, 2011)

says its a co-production with Marvel Entertainment.


----------



## Zeroo (May 27, 2011)

Thor..8/10 . Not as good as Iron-man/Spiderman but that's not to say it's not good. A very good standalone movie, looking forward to Avengers.


----------



## Fraust (May 27, 2011)

Fast Five : 8/10 Liked the action and driving, and ending (after the short credits) was cool from a fan's POV. Original movie will always be my favorite cause it was serious. This one didn't take itself seriously, so it was good. Very enjoyable with friends.

Hangover II : 7/10 Not as good as first, but still very funny. My main gripe was the unrealisticness of the stupid little brother. Sorry, but he was way too calm about the whole shit. I did like how they kept some things the same as the first like how it starts and ends. Credit pictures, aside from a couple, weren't as "HOLY SHIT" as the first one's, but there definitely were some. Overall, very funny.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 27, 2011)

Country Strong 7/10: I didnt care for how loose the characters were.


----------



## Parallax (May 27, 2011)

The Good The Bad The Weird

boy that sure was fun.  Worth it for the finale.


----------



## Wing-Zero (May 27, 2011)

Primer 8/10

It was a pretty interesting concept, sorta blew my mind at the end.


----------



## xTiax (May 27, 2011)

Insidious - It was alright. Not really scary just made you jump a lot.  7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 27, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On stranger tides 7/10

As the original trilogy a fine blockbuster to keep you entertained for a couple of hours. Huge production values, several stars in the cast, humour for all the family... Typical Disney movie that anyone can enjoy. I really dont know what more to say. A fourth entry in this enjoyable franchise. I guess all of you are going to see it if you havent yet.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

*Easy A | 7.5/10 | B*

The story has a likeable cast (though many characters are underdeveloped), primarily Emma Stone’s portrayal of Olive, but that’s where the film’s problem begins. Olive claims that her motivation for her great white lie is the attention, or lack thereof, that she has garnered during her high school career, but really, how much attention does she want? She doesn’t appear to be a social outcast, so her depraved down spiral into a façade of sexual acts comes off as a bit unnecessary, and consequently overblown. Truly a case of the clichéd “Hollywood Homely”.


----------



## LizzieParty (May 27, 2011)

I am number 4. 7.5/10 . i didnt get it at first, but it was worth paying to watch it!


----------



## NeoKurama (May 27, 2011)

Baller Blocking-7/10


----------



## Pineapples (May 27, 2011)

*Bluebeard (2009) *8 out of 10.

The film began appeared to have a pretty grim, or rather depressing shade at the beginning. However, I was pleasantly surprised with Marie-Catherine (Lola Cr?ton). She had a certain glow about her that just seemed to bring life to the screen without being flamboyant or showy. Kind of like veiled warmth. I also liked Bluebeard's character. Even though I know (from hearing the stories before) what would happen I was still scared as hell for Marie. Perhaps that's a testament to how much I grew to like her even though I know her fate isn't too morbid. The final scene was creepy as fuck though.


----------



## Ennoea (May 27, 2011)

> I guess all of you are going to see it if you havent yet.



Rather have a rectal examination.


----------



## krome (May 27, 2011)

_Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides_ 2/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 27, 2011)

The Hangover 2: B

Still funny, but yeah, it is more-or-less a rehash.


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

*Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope | 9.5/10 | A*

Self-explanatory.


----------



## LayZ (May 27, 2011)

*The Hangover Part 2*

Same elements as the first one but still funny. 

*7/10*


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2011)

*WALL-E | 9.5/10 | A*

Beautiful flick.


----------



## Nakor (May 28, 2011)

Planet 51 - 6/10
The "funny" scenes weren't really funny, but it was still somewhat enjoyable.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 28, 2011)

The Love of Siam: 10/10

loved it.


----------



## Yasha (May 28, 2011)

*Kung Fu Panda 2*

Not as funny as its prequel. The story is kind of flat, the antagonist is lame and most of the lines are bland.

7/10


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 28, 2011)

The Lincoln lawyer 6'5/10

A pretty enjoyable thriller-lawyer movie. Very functional in all its parts with a solid pacing that grows better and better, an efficient cast (thats some shit to say when you have Matthew McConaughey in it ) and an interesting case to resolve. Not the better of the class but a good choice anyways.



Ennoea said:


> Rather have a rectal examination.



To each his own, I guess.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2011)

The Road: B-....Maybe a B.

Not sure yet.....maybe reviewing it will help sort out my feelings.


----------



## Parallax (May 28, 2011)

Read the book Martial, it's a masterpiece

The Hangover Part 2

a few things remixed around but still enjoyable overall.  More fun if you go with a group of people.


----------



## Jena (May 28, 2011)

The Hangover 2- 7.5/10 I still have yet to see the first one, but watching this movie made me want to go out and rent it immediately. It was very funny and a good laugh.

Bridesmaids- 4/10 I don't understand why people are saying this movie is so innovative and "breaks out of the chick flick mold". It doesn't. It's a standard chick flick at it's core, just with a few poop and sex jokes thrown in. I got a few giggles out of it, but I'm not a big fan of the chick flick genre (mostly because they are so contrived and cliched). And, unfortunately, the main plot of the this story wasn't anything I hadn't seen a hundred times before.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace | 4/10 | D


----------



## Nakor (May 28, 2011)

Bridesmaids - 8/10
DON'T LOOK AT ME!! DON'T LOOK AT ME!! 

While the plot wasn't anything new, most of the jokes were funny and I was smiling throughout most of the film. Overall, very enjoyable.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (May 28, 2011)

*Mirrors 2*: Predictable, already knew what would happen before it even came close to the end. Actors were decent for that meh plot. 5/10

*The Rite*: Kinda corny, at some parts it comes off as very constructed to give the story a push. Not Anthony Hopkin's best performance. 5/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 28, 2011)

Babe - 8/10

I haven't watched this movie in a long, long time. It's just as good as I remember it as a kid, though.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

Alien | 8.5/10 | B+

Wasn't really scary. Came off more as a Sci-Fi Thriller.


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

> Wasn't really scary. Came off more as a Sci-Fi Thriller.



It's more tense than all out scary but it gave me nightmares as a kid, esp the chest buster scene.


----------



## Time Expired (May 28, 2011)

*Kung Fu Panda 2 - Waaaah/10*

Despite the fact that it suffers from sequelitis, it's not bad.  Some of the humor (esp. the fat jokes/situations) lacked punch  but some were aight.  

All in all it's what you'd expect.  It did seem somewhat hurried or rushed to me.  The animation was very good however, and so were some of the new characters.  

And 


*Spoiler*: __ 



chibi Po  not too many things cuter than a baby panda lol.  

I did laugh at Shifu's new found ability too (hug avoidance) lol.  Perhaps a 3rd installment in the works?  Hope so.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's more tense than all out scary but it gave me nightmares as a kid, esp the chest buster scene.



It was definitely tense.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 28, 2011)

Let Me In:
I thought this movie was slow paced. The characters were alright,and the acting was pretty good.
Rating: 6.2/10


----------



## Time Expired (May 28, 2011)

^ Did you see _Let the Right One In_, and if so which did you prefer?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 28, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> ^ Did you see Let the Right One In, and if so which did you prefer?


Not yet,it's streaming on Netflix I think. I'll try to watch it tomorrow. Is it any better?


----------



## Time Expired (May 28, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Not yet,it's streaming on Netflix I think. I'll try to watch it tomorrow. Is it any better?



I preferred _Let Me In_ actually; however, this is really a mixed bag.  I hear opinions all over the place.  _Let the Right One In_ seems much preferred on Rotten Tomatoes if that means anything.  

Totally curious on which you'll prefer now - lol.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

Aliens | 9/10 | A

Not scary either. But good action.


----------



## Slice (May 28, 2011)

Pirates 4: On stranger tides


Weakest of the series, still somewhat enjoyable. *3/5*


----------



## Ennoea (May 28, 2011)

Well Aliens was never meant to be scary, it's an all out action flick. Btw just stop there, imagine Newt, Ripley and the cat got back to humanity and lived happily ever after. The series just goes complete garbage from here.


----------



## Stunna (May 28, 2011)

That's what I heard, lol.

Next up: The Fly (1958)...!


----------



## Kiryuu (May 29, 2011)

6/10: it was kinda boring but felt like school.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2011)

Green Lantern: First Flight
8/10
Very enjoyable animated film of the Green Lantern. Liked how everyone was portrayed. I can only hope the live action movie is anywhere near as good.

District 9
9/10
A very good movie. Not what I expected, but in a good way. I liked how they portrayed the aliens as the victims of man's cruelty rather than the some kind of monsters themselves, something I don't recall seeing since ET. The film had a great level of emotional value and really made you feel for the Prawns while making you hate your own race.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2011)

I Think Aliens is supposed to be an action-horror, whereas Alien was just a horror. I think Aliens is pretty scary, at least at times, but yeah, it's more about the intense action scenes. 

Prince of Persia: C+

Its one of those movies that loses its visual impact on the small screen.....This means that you almost have to focus more on the irritating banter. Still, its pretty fun and I liked 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 that both brothers were good. Although Ben Kingsley being evil was too predictable.


----------



## Tyrion (May 29, 2011)

Hangover Part 2

6/10

It was the same old shit from the first one but the movie still had some hilarious jokes, but only a few.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2011)

Star Wars: Episode II - Attack of the Clones | 3/10 | D-


----------



## Guns N Gravy (May 29, 2011)

Why do so many people dislike the 3 newer Star Wars movies?

Ghost Busters - 7/10

Way funnier than I expected it to be but still not the classic that everyone said it was.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2011)

I love Blu Ray sales.

*Goodfellas* - Always spectacular, definitely the turning point in Scorsese's career from constant awesome movies to movies that would be awesome if it not for glaring flaws. 10/10

*The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford* - Very good hard to describe movie that wasn't what I expected but exactly what it needed to be 8/10

*Crank* 
*Crank 2: High Voltage*
*Gamer*

9.5/10

Neveldine & Taylor at this point are in my Top 5 favorite current working directors(teams) and can not wait for whatever they come out with next. I will go see anything they make at this point.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2011)

Panic said:


> Why do so many people dislike the 3 newer Star Wars movies?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX4U0ZiiAic[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jmn4UT5UPo&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XGSUDZa8o4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

_And so much more..._


----------



## Jena (May 29, 2011)

Panic said:


> Why do so many people dislike the 3 newer Star Wars movies?


You gotta watch Plin-
Oh, someone beat me to it.

Panda & The Magical Serpent- Nostalgic 10/10. It's not a very good movie and the dub is horrendous, but it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## "Shion" (May 29, 2011)

*The Sting. *

Perfect 10/10

Best Con Movie I have ever seen. 
*
The Quick and the Dead *

9/10

Great Old West movie, probably the best I have ever seen, but the dialogue might have been a bit cheesy.

Great cast as well.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2011)

Spirited Away | 9/10 | A


----------



## MartialHorror (May 29, 2011)

I dont hate the new Star Wars films. A lot of their flaws can also be used against the original trilogy. However, I dont especially like them either.....They just feel less creative compared to the originals.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

My problem is simple, they're dull and cgi overkill.


----------



## Taleran (May 29, 2011)

Exactly I don't need a 3 hour review to tell me when something is boring.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2011)

The CGI doesn't bother me. Nor do the over-the-top lightsaber duels. It's the stupid plot and characters.


----------



## Ennoea (May 29, 2011)

And whiny Anakin.


----------



## Nakor (May 29, 2011)

It's mostly whiny Anakin for me

And Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Narcissus (May 29, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Jar Jar Binks.


----------



## Stunna (May 29, 2011)

Kiki's Delivery Service | 9.5 | A

I can't get over the ending. It felt somewhat incomplete. If only this film were longer


----------



## xboxlivegrl (May 29, 2011)

Pirates of the Carribean On strange tides was ok 2/5

it has lost all it's humor and surprise.  They have just made to many of them now


----------



## Judecious (May 29, 2011)

The Usual Suspects.

10/10. the plot flowed and I wasn't expecting an ending like that.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (May 30, 2011)

8/10 - Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides.

I saw the first Pirate movie in the theater when it first came out.  It was fun picking out the scenes from the ride.  Remarkable was Johnny Depp and this creation that is the Great Pirate Captain Jack Sparrow.  At the begining of the film you don't really understand why he is great.  He just seems like some wannabe lowlife down on his luck drifter.  By the end he is the Great Pirate Captain Jack Jack Sparrow with ship and crew at hand with promise of new and great adventures with Jack at the helm.  In the next two films I'm not really sure that we get this.  Just a lot of switching loyalties, betrayals running around and really by the end I wanted both Swann and Turner dead.  I think they should have been left to the first movie.  To be honest I did not see the two sequels until they were on tv because of the terrible reviews.   
Now on to Stranger Tides.  I liked this one as it is going in its own direction and once again Sparrow is center stage.  Penelope Cruz and Ian McShane are welcome additions to the franchise.  Depp is excellent as Sparrow.  And Rush is enjoyable to watch as Barbossa as always.  Blackbeard is the baddie in this one, as Davy Jones was in the previous ones, and Barbossa was in the first.  I saw this in 3D.  Why, I don't know.  Not really a whole lot to speak of there.  There are a couple battles and fight/flight scenes.  They don't really live up to the Sparrow/Turner fight of the first or the wheel fight of the second or was that third.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 30, 2011)

Dare



10/10: I LOVED IT.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2011)

Come Drink With Me: B+

I liked this more than I expected. While the fights are dated(it is a 1966 movie, after all), the cinematography is stunning and honestly.....the fights are okay too.


----------



## Jena (May 30, 2011)

Bruce Almighty- 7/10. An enjoyable film, but _do not_ try and put logic into it. The movie will compound in on itself.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (May 30, 2011)

Hangover 2: 7/10

Funnier with my friends, but basically the same as the first one. Still has the comedy, if you consider the first one comedic.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (May 30, 2011)

The beaver 5/10

While the premise is original and interesting at first glance the movie falls into the most common places of the american films. It becomes a bit dull movie with no character portrayal that really compels you. Plus that love story of the youngers is pretty much inserted just because. At the end I was disapointed and while it doesnt fail completely its nothing to remember.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

My Neighbor Totoro | 9/10 | A

Very good, but my least favorite Miyazaki film so far. I found the girls annoying as heck whenever they were running around giggling nonsensically, which is a lot of the beginning of the film, and the ending, like Kiki's Delivery Service, felt rushed. But it was good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

> Very good, but my least favorite Miyazaki film so far. I found the girls annoying as heck whenever they were running around giggling nonsensically, which is a lot of the beginning of the film, and the ending, like Kiki's Delivery Service, felt rushed. But it was good.



Well they are little girls. Did you watch the sub or dub? It's probably my favourite Ghibli movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

The English dub.

The sound of girls giggling in groups just irks me.


----------



## Citizen Bismarck (May 30, 2011)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*: Still too mesmerized by the mermaids to write anything comprehensible. 8/10


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

AKIRA | _What_/10 | ???

What the heck did I watch. The ending made no sense.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

It makes plenty of sense.  Sit and think about it for a minute.


----------



## Nakor (May 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> My Neighbor Totoro | 9/10 | A
> 
> Very good, but my least favorite Miyazaki film so far. I found the girls annoying as heck whenever they were running around giggling nonsensically, which is a lot of the beginning of the film, and the ending, like Kiki's Delivery Service, felt rushed. But it was good.



I know what you mean, I found it to be slightly annoying as well, but it didn't detract from the film. It's one of my favorite Miyazaki films.

Disney really needs to release them all on Blu-ray.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Okay, so I comprehend the ending, it just sort of feels like it came out of nowhere.

The orbital laser came out of nowhere, they didn't explain why the Espers were created, or why the terrorists were against the government... the exposition flashbacks could have come a little earlier... blowing everything up just seems like a cop-out answer to all the film's problems.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

Read the manga 

at the same time I don't feel like there was a need to really explain all the HATE THE GOVERNMENT shenanigans or the Espers.  It's kinda the Mcguffin of the film.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Now I want to read the manga to sort out the movie's somewhat convoluted plot.

AKIRA | 7/10| B-


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

You should read it, it's way different.


----------



## Jena (May 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The English dub.
> 
> The sound of girls giggling in groups just irks me.



Which dub did you watch, just out of curiosity?

[Was it the Disney dub or was it the Fox version?]

I also didn't like Akira. Which I guess makes me uncultured and ignorant. Whenever I tell people that I didn't enjoy it, it's like I'm telling them that I eat puppies on the weekend.
The plot confused me. All the political messages and so forth were pretty obvious, I just didn't understand anything that was happening in the movie itself. How long is the original manga?


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Apparently the manga's about 6 volumes?

It was Disney I believe. And everyone's entitled to their opinions. I personally didn't get how Akira related to so much sacred Japanese and political references. I guess that's a manga exclusive thing.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

It's a cultural thing, it's very much a commentary on Japanese culture post WWII


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Oh, okay.

I guess I'll read into that as well.


----------



## Parallax (May 30, 2011)

Instrument: 10 Years With Fugazi

If you're a fan of this band this is a must see.  Great music and a interesting look at the band.  Don't confuse it as a Documentary, it's really not that.


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2011)

I don't understand how someone can find the film of Akira confusing. Also the film is held up for the sheer amount of craft that went into its production it is one of the last fully hand drawn films and contains a staggering amount of layers of static images to get the film to look that good.

It doesn't hold a candle to the manga much like Nausicaa.

Alot of it along with the original Ghost in The Shell is that those 2 films were ones that really kick started the anime movement into the West and got people looking in that direction. I think part of it also comes with when in life you see the movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Sure, the animation and what not was amazing, but the plot left some to be desired.


----------



## The World (May 30, 2011)

I found it pretty easy to understand. Same with Ghost in the Shell and all of Miyazaki's beautiful films.

Anime today just isn't what it use to be in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Taleran (May 30, 2011)

I guess I just don't see that because all those questions you wanted to know the answer to I never really cared to know the answers or they were obvious.



> The orbital laser came out of nowhere



So? It is the future.



> They didn't explain why the Espers were created



This isn't really important.



> Why the terrorists were against the government



Human experimentation, the search for truth etc etc.




> blowing everything up just seems like a cop-out answer to all the film's problems.



Really it seems plenty foreshadowed to me. From when they first capture Tetsuo and farther back to the opening shot.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 30, 2011)

The Naked Gun: B


----------



## Mei Lin (May 30, 2011)

Pirate of Carribean FOY Rate it 2/10 it is so boring,too many leading roles, not dark enough,too predictable.


----------



## Scizor (May 30, 2011)

Batman the dark night.

7.5/10. I really enjoyed it, even though it was the second time I saw it.
The joker is played really well imo and Christian Bale's awesome (also imo)


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

FOY?**


----------



## Arsecynic (May 30, 2011)

Salt - 7.5 Solid movie, good action (the last kill she did was awesome), decent plot, all in all a solid film, kept me interested throughout. Brownie points for Blond Angelina Jolie.

EDIT: Bumped up to an *8.0*, I'm a sucker for thrillers.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

Hey Stunna since you seem to be going through Ghibli films do you plan to watch Only Yesterday?


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Well it's more like going through Miyazaki film's, but I'm open to anything.

Extremely more so if there's an English dub.


----------



## rdjonge (May 30, 2011)

Crank 2 

9.5/10

Freaking awesome movie. hope there will be a part 3


----------



## Ash (May 30, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda. 4/10

I never planned on watching this but it was on last night, so I thought _why not_? It was cute, but not really very good, even for a kid's movie.

The Other Woman. 5/10

I loves me some Natalie Portman, but this movie was dumb. All of the characters seem to be confused about their roles, and act crazy for the sake of it. The story was good, it just could have been better.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

> Extremely more so if there's an English dub.



There's no dub. The animation was done in a way that they move their mouths exactly to the dialogue. It's a great movie but not a lot of people have watched it.


----------



## Jena (May 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hey Stunna since you seem to be going through Ghibli films do you plan to watch Only Yesterday?


I haven't seen that one in ages. I watched it as a kid and I've been meaning to rewatch it ever since. It's more of an adult movie, right?


Stunna said:


> Well it's more like going through Miyazaki film's, but I'm open to anything.
> 
> Extremely more so if there's an English dub.


If you haven't seen it already, Princess Mononoke is _amazing_.

Although, really, all of Studio Ghibli's movies are great. Even when they're stupid, they're still pretty good.


----------



## Ennoea (May 30, 2011)

> I haven't seen that one in ages. I watched it as a kid and I've been meaning to rewatch it ever since. It's more of an adult movie, right?



It's not a kids movie whatsoever.


----------



## Stunna (May 30, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda | 7.5/10 | B 

Is it just me, or was the relationship between Tai Lung and Shifu more interesting than the main plot? The fight scenes were amazing, but I didn't really care about the characters that much. Especially most of the 'Furious Five'.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 31, 2011)

The ending of "Akira" might be empty (after all, it only covers the early portions of the manga), but it's not really confusing.

The social commentary on Japan is very clear, of course you would have to study a bit more about Japan's culture during the cold war era to see it.


Also, I think "Princess Monokee" is the best Japanese animated movie I've seen.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

*Some Kind of Wonderful -  Go get your scag and let's roll/10 *

Holy testicle Tuesday - big 80's


----------



## Narcissus (May 31, 2011)

Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke are my two favorites. They were beautifully done in every single way. Akira was also an amazing film. I've never read the manga though.


Kiryuu said:


> Dare
> 
> 
> 
> 10/10: I LOVED IT.



Really? I thought it was ok, but it seriously lacked something. The short movie it was based on did a better job, I felt.


----------



## Kiryuu (May 31, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke are my two favorites. They were beautifully done in every single way. Akira was also an amazing film. I've never read the manga though.
> 
> 
> Really? I thought it was ok, but it seriously lacked something. The short movie it was based on did a better job, I felt.



thats what Ive heard but I havent seen the short yet so I cant compare, Ive been looking for it online.

but on another note.

I watched 

Post Grad lasnite: 6/10

Bledel is a gorgeous girl but I didnt like her character, she was a desperate lil slowflake.


----------



## Jena (May 31, 2011)

The Mummy- 3/10
Damn it. Why, why would I read the book? I remember liking this movie. I remember having fun watching it. But then I just _had_ to go and read the original book the movie was [loosely] based on, and now...
I can't enjoy it anymore. It's absolute crap compared the original story.


----------



## Narcissus (May 31, 2011)

Kiryuu said:


> thats what Ive heard but I havent seen the short yet so I cant compare, Ive been looking for it online.



It's on Youtube.

Don't get me wrong though, the movie was fun and added more, and added on to the girl's character. But it just seemed to lack something the short had.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2011)

Holy shit I spend all day writing a whole 1st draft of a script. So exhauuuusted.



> The Mummy- 3/10
> Damn it. Why, why would I read the book? I remember liking this movie. I remember having fun watching it. But then I just had to go and read the original book the movie was [loosely] based on, and now...
> I can't enjoy it anymore. It's absolute crap compared the original story.



I never thought the Mummy had a great story to begin with(Its Dracula and Frankenstein dressed in bandages). Most Mummy movies have been meh. Didnt care for the oriignal Boris Karloff film. I did like the Christopher Lee/Peter Cushing version and even enjoyed silly 90's film. But none were classics.


----------



## Jena (May 31, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Holy shit I spend all day writing a whole 1st draft of a script. So exhauuuusted.
> 
> 
> 
> I never thought the Mummy had a great story to begin with(Its Dracula and Frankenstein dressed in bandages). Most Mummy movies have been meh. Didnt care for the oriignal Boris Karloff film. I did like the Christopher Lee/Peter Cushing version and even enjoyed silly 90's film. But none were classics.



I was talking about the Anne Rice book 
The movie was originally based on her novel. When they changed too much, however, she got annoyed and pulled her name from it. They then changed the character's names and a bit more of the story. It still has some similar elements, however. Enough that I can't enjoy the movie on its own any more. 

I think the original mummy stories are kind of stupid. I guess I just never liked them. I was more into Dracula and the swamp monster as a kid.

Good luck on your script!


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

Scizor said:


> Batman the dark night.
> 
> 7.5/10. I really enjoyed it, even though it was the second time I saw it.
> The joker is played really well imo and Christian Bale's awesome (also imo)



7.5? What the fuck?


----------



## Hariti (May 31, 2011)

Fantastic Four - 6/10.Meh,it's too rushed.It seemed a lot better when I first watched it.But I was 10 back then,so...


----------



## G (May 31, 2011)

Megamind 8/10
What did i expect from Dreamworks.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (May 31, 2011)

The Hangover 2 5.5/10  not even a shadow to the orignal hit  what a waste of money


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Raiders of the Lost Ark | 10/10 | A+


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Hobo with a Shotgun - 7/10

Funny, exciting, bloody, campy, ridiculous. Everything you want out of a spoof grindhouse film. It wasn't as good as Black Dynamite in terms of spoofed genre movies, but it was pretty good nonetheless. 

Badguy: "You're taking the car down to Hell with me hobo!"
Hobo: "You're riding shotgun!" *BLAM*


----------



## NeoKurama (May 31, 2011)

Spider Man 2-7/10


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Transformers | 6/10 | C

Heck, I enjoyed the movie. But the characters are quite shallow and underdeveloped; some downright unnecessary (Anthony Anderson, I'm looking at you, racial stereotype #254). Not to mention some things in the story didn't make much sense. But the action was awesome, and when you take it for what it is, it's really a fun film.

I personally can't comprehend all of the hate it garners.


----------



## Parallax (May 31, 2011)

Daria season one

Nostalgia didn't get the better of me and this show is actually BETTER than what I thought it originally was.  Subsequent seasons are better and this is more of an intro to the overall dynamic and stylings of the show.  Still really fun and enjoyable with a strong supportive cast.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Transformers | 6/10 | C
> 
> Heck, I enjoyed the movie. But the characters are quite shallow and underdeveloped; some downright unnecessary (Anthony Anderson, I'm looking at you, racial stereotype #254). Not to mention some things in the story didn't make much sense. But the action was awesome, and when you take it for what it is, it's really a fun film.
> 
> I personally can't comprehend all of the hate it garners.


 
The action scenes aren't good though, it is a symptom of not giving a fuck about any of the characters he creates. You need to care about the characters for action to be really good. It doesn't even attempt to Develop the robots as characters.

Its garbage.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

I was entertained. I agree, the characters were bland as heck, but I'm not going to rob myself the satisfaction of watching giant robots wage war just because it isn't allegorical. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was entertained. I agree, the characters were bland as heck, but I'm not going to rob myself the satisfaction of watching giant robots wage war just because it isn't allegorical. Nothing wrong with that.



The movie was maybe 15% what you are describing so based on that it should fail by your standards as well. 

Also half the Robots aren't distinguishable from the rest.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

You're acting like I'm praising it as a great movie or something. We all know the importance of character's to a movie, and we both know the characters were crap. But just about everything else was good. I was able to distinguish the robots in the movie. The Autbots at least. I didn't really care to do so with the Decepticons; since they had no personalities in the first place, it was equivalent to watching giant Stormtroopers get knocked around.

I'm just capable of looking past faults in a film for entertainment, as that's what they're made for.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

There are enough movies out there that I do not need to go digging through faults to find quality entertainment.


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

So you don't enjoy B-horror films? The faults are more obvious than fake tits, but the entertainment is almost unparalleled, especially with a group. Sometimes faults = entertainment.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Well that's the beauty of the opinion. Everyone's got one and more than often it's different.

I agree with Fraust, sometimes the faults are the entertainment. Not everything has to be in good condition to be enjoyed.


----------



## Taleran (May 31, 2011)

Fraust said:


> So you don't enjoy B-horror films? The faults are more obvious than fake tits, but the entertainment is almost unparalleled, especially with a group. Sometimes faults = entertainment.



Those are different. The entertainment comes from going into watching them knowing that they are terrible. It is the same with watching Bad Movies because they are bad. 

However if I want to be entertained with an Action Movie I can be more exacting in my standards of what makes a good action movie.

It comes back to people that go "Turn off your brain and you'll enjoy it", which is probably the worst defense you could ever give a movie, if I have to gloss over to enjoy your movie that its not a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Those are different. The entertainment comes from going into watching them knowing that they are terrible. It is the same with watching Bad Movies because they are bad.


I knew Transformers was bad. I've seen it before and willingly did so again.



> However if I want to be entertained with an Action Movie I can be more exacting in my standards of what makes a good action movie.


Fair enough, but I don't think the creators of B-Horror films make them intentionally making them bad. You usually know what you're gonna get when you hit the "Play" button.



> It comes back to people that go "Turn off your brain and you'll enjoy it", which is probably the worst defense you could ever give a movie, if I have to gloss over to enjoy your movie that its not a good movie.


No one said it was a good movie. I just said I'm capable of enjoying bad ones.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2011)

I like Transformers 2 more than the first one. The action is better spaced out and more comprehensible. Yeah, the script blows, but thats one of those movies where my brain clicks off.

I never cared much for Transformers 1. It makes me sleepy.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

The Hidden Fortress | 10/10 | A+

Didn't get to see all of it, but from what I did see, it was awesome.


----------



## Jena (May 31, 2011)

Zombieland- 7.5/10 Pretty entertaining. I enjoyed this movie, but I didn't love it.

How to Train Your Dragon- 9/10 I love this movie pek


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

> I like Transformers 2 more than the first one. The action is better spaced out and more comprehensible. Yeah, the script blows, but thats one of those movies where my brain clicks off.



I'd rather not spend 2 and a half hours with my brain switched off. Transformers wasn't very good but atleast it was short, unlike its sequel was not only bad but overly long. Just terrible.


----------



## Alpha (May 31, 2011)

Hangover 2 - I liked it alot, "Alan" in this was hilarious. 8.9/10


----------



## Gaiash (May 31, 2011)

*Benjamin Sniddlegrass and the Cauldron of Penguins* 8/10

This was a lot of fun to watch. There were so many little jokes for fans of Mark Kermode but even without that it is a very funny movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'd rather not spend 2 and a half hours with my brain switched off. Transformers wasn't very good but atleast it was short, unlike its sequel was not only bad but overly long. Just terrible.



So adding six minutes to the runtime changes it from short too overly long?

Both movies should've had thirty minutes excised, at least.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

Does anyone think that _Dark of the Moon_ is actually gonna be any better?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 31, 2011)

> I'd rather not spend 2 and a half hours with my brain switched off. Transformers wasn't very good but atleast it was short, unlike its sequel was not only bad but overly long. Just terrible.



Im aware that Im mostly alone there.


> Does anyone think that Dark of the Moon is actually gonna be any better?



Possibly. The trailer looks epic and both the director and Shia acknowledges T2's failures. So hopefully they'll improve.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

I know I'll enjoy it, whether it's good or not.


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

I'll enjoy it regardless since I'll most likely see it with friends, and movies in theaters are always awesome at the time. I'm interested to see how quickly or dragged out they have the "new girlfriend" story.


----------



## Stunna (May 31, 2011)

I freaking hate it when movies do that.

When a film ends with the hero and his girlfriend's relationship looking good, and the next movie rolls around and they've broken up off screen. Ghostbusters is guilty of this, among others.


----------



## Fraust (May 31, 2011)

It's worse in TV shows where the actress has to leave for whatever reason and they try to bring her back randomly *cough* Prison Break wtf? *cough*.


----------



## Ennoea (May 31, 2011)

> So adding six minutes to the runtime changes it from short too overly long?



Mostly thanks to the poorly space action sequences, the middle of the movie just bored me senseless.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 1, 2011)

Match Point - 6/10
I was bored throughout most of the film. I do love Emily Mortimer though.


----------



## Griever (Jun 1, 2011)

Drive Angry: about a man (Nicolas Cage) who breaks out of hell to avenge his daughters death and get his grandchild back from a satanic cult who intend to use her as a sacrifice to bring hell to earth. 

i'd give it a 8/10 it kept me entertained.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

Gotta agree with Taleran on Transformers 2. What rubbish. The action scenes did not make up for the other terrible things that mockery of a film does.

Ugh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2011)

OMG! I totally hate it when the main couple breaks up off-screen. 

There is always the same cliche. If the sequel has said love interest, they've broken up(or their relationship is strained) so they can fall back in love together. But it's worse when they just have them break up off-screen. ITS BULLSHIT AND WE MUST NOW ENDURE A WHOLE NEW LOVE STORY! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

God damn, I just want to watch robots blow each other up. If I want to watch Shia getting all romantic, I'll watch "Wall Street 2"........actually wait, no, that was my least favorite part about that movie too. DAMMIT!



Nakor said:


> Match Point - 6/10
> I was bored throughout most of the film. I do love Emily Mortimer though.



For me, I mostly agree. The characters were all douches and the pacing was agonizingly slow, but by the end of the movie I loved it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The characters were meant to be bastards and the twist with the ring(?) was brutally clever.




However, I only watched it for film class. I usually avoid Woody Allen(even though he's not on my blacklist like Polanski is). His movies have become too self important imo.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Does anyone think that _Dark of the Moon_ is actually gonna be any better?



Shia yells "OPTIMUS!" Female lead looks blankly at the camera. Military propoganda, car commercial, Humans with no personality, Giant Robots with no Personality. One big clump of grey metal, crashing into another clump of grey metal. No reason to give a shit because the action doesn't have any weight. Large Scale destruction. End Credits.

1/10

Unless this thing gets unanimously flattering reviews from all critics I am not going anywhere near it.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> For me, I mostly agree. The characters were all douches and the pacing was agonizingly slow, but by the end of the movie I loved it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Emily Mortimer wasn't a douche. Most everyone else was. That doesn't really bother me so much, since I have someone to root for at least. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ring part was pretty clever.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 1, 2011)

On stranger tides 5/10


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 1, 2011)

Limitless  8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen | 4/10 | D

Riddled with unnecesary and underdeveloped characters, as well as numerous scenes dedicated to nothing more than juvenile comedic relief that detracts from the film's tone and plot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Match Point - 6/10
> I was bored throughout most of the film. I do love Emily Mortimer though.






I loved that movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

The Secret of NIMH | 9/10 | A

There are a couple things that bother me, like Mrs. Brisby's magical pendant, and Jeremy, but overall it was a magnificent movie.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2011)

Lords of Dogtown

I hope they eventually remake this movie and just spread it out a little better. I feel like they moved ahead in time with giant leaps and no explanations sometimes. The characters drifted apart pretty rapidly and it was like their friendship disappeared with a fade out and they were older already. I didn't know so many big names were in the movie, Heath Ledger being the most surprising and his acting was on point yet again. I love the movie because it was pure badass, though. Second time seeing it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hangover II: 6/10

It was okay, nothing special.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

The Season of the Witch - 5/10

I give it a 5 due mostly to the decent action in the film. Otherwise it was pretty weak. Better than that one movie "The Black Death" though. That movie was kind of lame.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 1, 2011)

Moon 7/10, can get boring at times but nice story nevertheless. loved the machine's emoticons

Limitless 8/10, liked it very much. imo Cooper did a really good job


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2011)

New York, I Love You 10/10

I can't even put into words how charming this movie was. I've seen many many romance movies and chick flicks and dramas and blah blah and this is the first time in a very long time that something felt pure, original, fresh, clever, and completely charming. Moving this movie into my top faves of all time.


----------



## krome (Jun 1, 2011)

_Eat, Pray, Love_ 2/10

Fuck it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw, I was hoping Black Death would be good........



> Emily Mortimer wasn't a douche.



True, but tbf, her character wasnt really explored either.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I loved that movie.



I think if the movie was 20 minutes shorter, it would have been a lot better. It just dragged so much. 



MartialHorror said:


> True, but tbf, her character wasnt really explored either.



I'd agree with that.


----------



## Slice (Jun 1, 2011)

Hanna 3/5

Some problems with the pacing, and a main character that seems a bit too distant from the audience. Still good for a nice movie evening.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith | 3.5/10 | D

I know I recently rated this, but I rewatched it to explain to my stepbrother how it sucks.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

*My Soul to Take*
Rating: Never again
Seriously, the thing that annoyed me the most about this movie is how damn stupid the characters are. I have a lot of patience, but there is only so much wall-banging idiocy one can put up with. It doesn't have the clever dialogue of Wes Craven's other films, and it fails at building tension. The killer doesn't look threatening, and it also fails in terms of thriller value.


Stunna said:


> The Secret of NIMH | 9/10 | A
> 
> There are a couple things that bother me, like Mrs. Brisby's magical pendant, and Jeremy, but overall it was a magnificent movie.



Stop there, do not watch the sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

I've seen the Nostalgia Critic's review of NIMH 2.

I've seen it's horrors...

I think a prequel centering on Jonathon leading the rats of NIMH would have been a far more interesting route.


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Jun 1, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2- 9/10 worth watching, I don't think there was a moment where I wasn't laughing. And Po is soooo cute!


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 1, 2011)

Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy: *7.5* had me laughing 90% of the film. I've never actually watched this film in full until now, I always seem to run into the Jack Black scene or the ending, (which makes me wander why the hell it took me so long to watch it).

Crank: *6.5* I was really disppointed with this (saw #2 first and loved it), just didn't have the giggle factor that #2 in it, it was more one dimensional, more focused towards getting as much action in as possible. I still liked it, but much prefer the sequel.


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2011)

The Last Airbender 6/10 it wasn't as horrible as people claimed. You could see the actors and everyone else tried hard. The only thing that got me was bad plot and sequence of events. It was terribly rushed. And no fun, everyone was serious and pretty much had only one expression on their faces. If it had a couple of quiet moments to just have a break and relax like in the northern pole it would've been better. And please why would pronounce the names differently???

And how would Sokka and Yuye "become friends fast" if they were shown only staring at each other??? No time for love affair, come on guys! Show us some romance.

And lol when Katara and Aang hugged in the end, you could see her thinking "and I gotta kiss this guy in the third movie".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

You're the only person I've ever heard who said to give Airbender a chance, Robin. Because of that, I will re-watch the movie tomorrow. Give it another go.


----------



## Robin (Jun 1, 2011)

haha well you don't have to XD I'm actually more angry about The Lord of the Rings. It did not go as is should have in some key points and everyone just praised it to caramel cheesecakes.


----------



## Mako (Jun 1, 2011)

Fast Five. 7/10 You can't beat the first movie of that series.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've seen the Nostalgia Critic's review of NIMH 2.
> 
> I've seen it's horrors...
> 
> I think a prequel centering on Jonathon leading the rats of NIMH would have been a far more interesting route.



I didn't even know he'd done a review on it. 

Watching it now, hilarious like always.


Nico Robin said:


> The Last Airbender 6/10 it wasn't as horrible as people claimed. You could see the actors and everyone else tried hard. The only thing that got me was bad plot and sequence of events. It was terribly rushed. And no fun, everyone was serious and pretty much had only one expression on their faces. If it had a couple of quiet moments to just have a break and relax like in the northern pole it would've been better. And please why would pronounce the names differently???
> 
> And how would Sokka and Yuye "become friends fast" if they were shown only staring at each other??? No time for love affair, come on guys! Show us some romance.
> 
> And lol when Katara and Aang hugged in the end, you could see her thinking "and I gotta kiss this guy in the third movie".



You just started naming off all the reasons why it is as bad as people say it is. 

I still can't believe I saw that garbage in theaters.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 1, 2011)

I did too, but I'm a major fan of the show, so I couldn't help it.

I wish they had gotten someone other than Shaymalan to handle it. It could have been such an awesome movie.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 1, 2011)

Nico Robin said:


> haha well you don't have to XD I'm actually more angry about The Lord of the Rings. It did not go as is should have in some key points and everyone just praised it to caramel cheesecakes.



That's because of the amazing acting, cinematography, music, attention to detail, etc. etc. that made it an academy award whore of a series. As a series of movies, they were nearly perfect IMO, but I didn't read the books. I know huge fans of the books who were perfectly fine with the movies, though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You're the only person I've ever heard who said to give Airbender a chance, Robin. Because of that, I will re-watch the movie tomorrow. Give it another go.



I gave it 2/4 stars,

The Re-animator: A-

lol, this movie was pretty gruesome. Funny too.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 1, 2011)

Hangover 2: 9/10

FUCK THE CRITICS


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Mostly thanks to the poorly space action sequences, the middle of the movie just bored me senseless.



As opposed to the first one, where dick all happened from 30 minutes in till the two hour mark.


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 2, 2011)

Fantastic Four: Rise of the silver surfer 



8/10, it was interesting for the most part.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Jerry Maguire | 9/10 | A

I love the romance in this movie. It's a relationship where both partners admit they're in under the facade of love, but truly due to other motives: one for the sake of her child, and the other out of fear of being alone, and attempting to follow an agenda of self-revelation. And it's through this facade that they learn about themselves, one another, and ultimately realize what they had been emulating was the real deal all along.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 2, 2011)

Star Wars Episode V: The Empire Strikes Back | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Taleran (Jun 2, 2011)

Inception 9.5/10

I watched it hearing about how it could be read as a look at movie making and I can totally see that angle

Saito is the Studio/Money foreign outside the project but brought into the process of making the movie, Bleeding money throughout the movie.

Cobb is clearly the director and he brings his baggage and his vision and the movie focuses around him.

Ariadne is the practical effects director designing the physical look of everything prior to the shoot

Arthur is the cinematographer, concerned about the look of everything and making sure the plan of the main man(director) comes together on the screen.

Eames is the Actor, the scene with Saito in the Elevator when he changes his look in the many mirrors is the key scene of that.

Yusuf is the Visual Effects Chemist, designing the 'drugs' that give people that feeling of a high during the movie.

and

Robert Fischer is the Audience, left out of the first half of the creation which is planning but absorbed and inhaled into the world for the second half where the goal of the people making the movie is to convince him of what they want through their art.

Con Job, Confidence Man, Movie, Magic Trick.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

Splice 4/10

The movie trys to be to many things and ends doing nothing, the plot is bad and full of cliches, the main characters are the most idiotic scientists i have ever seen, the first part was more less decent though, but after that the movie is just laughable.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 2, 2011)

Digimon: The Movie 9/10

Holy crap the awesomeness and nostalgia. I had to watch it twice. Still funny, still gives me chills with some of the parts, and actually made me start downloading every season of the anime and every movie (none of which I've seen besides this one). Oh, the memories of my childhood brought back. Plus, the songs they placed in this were surprisingly good and always got me excited. Just a fun anime movie.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 2, 2011)

Arete Hime 9/10

Awsome movie at the level of the best movies of Ghibli, the story is simple but very well developed, the premise may appear at first as the typical fantasy movie with a princess looked in a tower and all that, as the film progresses it sets appart from most of the typical fantasy movies, and creates a setting that stands appart from the rest, all the characters, from the main character to the side-one are very well developed. in resume a very good movie that anyone that enjoys watching Ghibli movies should watch.


----------



## Koi (Jun 3, 2011)

*Kung Fu Panda 2* - B+.

Thoroughly enjoyable, but not as fresh and exciting as the original.  It also felt pretty rushed at a few places.  Shen was a total badass, though, and one of my favorite parts was seeing a bunch of character designs that didn't make it into the first movie (the soothsayer, wolves and the gorillas especially are in the concept drawings) finally realized.

Either way, it was really great to see the Five + Po acting as a solid team, and their fight scenes together were super badassed.  Can't wait for the sequel already.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2011)

Inception (third time watching) 9/10

I paid VERY close attention to stuff this time. I noticed that the first two times I watched it I didn't give a shit about Fischer's story and didn't even know what they were trying to do (as far as steps) and how they were incepting the idea. Then I listened to their plan carefully this time and actually watched each step unfold and it was brilliant, really. Also, I paid close attention to something I read online around when it came out to see if you could decipher the ending. Cobb's wedding ring. Now, for anyone who hasn't seen it I say don't pay attention to it at all your first time as the ending is the best part, but for anyone who's seen it and wants closure, pay attention to it, I thought it was interesting. Doesn't give you 100% proof as you can still find loop-holes, but it's pretty safe to assume the truth.

Still loved every second of the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2011)

Taintlight: I think that's the title...it's a parody of Twilight.

What should I rate it? How about IturneditoffbeforeIfuckingkilledmyself

Wow.....worst spoof movie ever. It's even worse than Disaster Movie and Shriek if you know what I did last Friday the 13th..That takes a lot of talent to top.

To be fair, they had an uber low budget and there are moments where you feel it almost might become clever, but the final result made "Vampires Suck" seem respectable.


----------



## Fuse (Jun 3, 2011)

Stan Hellsing (Thank you netflix)

Eh, 3/5. But that's only because I don't really like all of the stupid satire movies. But in comparison to ones like The Superhero movie or Disaster moviem this was at least a 4/5. I laughed, it didn't suck horrible. Much better when you aren't sober probably.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom | 8.5/10 | B+

Willie Scott and Short Round are annoying as crap, they shout almost throughout the whole movie. But besides that it was good.


----------



## TVXQTHSKDBSK (Jun 3, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 9/10

The fights were really nice, I like peacock's style of fighting + it still has the humour in it. The only thing I don't like about this movie is that, the story was flowing too fast(like The Last Airbender). That's what made it to 9 out of 10.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

The Lion King | 9.5/10 | A

The only thing lacking was length, which could have added to the story.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Lion King | 9.5/10 | A
> 
> The only thing lacking was length, which could have added to the story.



All the Disney classics are pretty short, and yet they always feel like tons of stuff happen in them, Lion King and Aladdin being the most concentrated with substance I think.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

I was surprised to find that _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ was only _50 minutes long!_

I LOVE short movies that feel like a lot happened. One hour and thirty minutes is my ideal for any film.

Unless I've been waiting a long time for it, like _The Dark Knight Rises._ That movie better be pushing three hours if I had to wait four years.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 3, 2011)

_Social Network _*8* out of 10.

Pretty good first half. It was entertaining and rather (not sure how true of all of it was) informative for a lazy facebooker. The second half felt a bit boring. But overall, it entertained/piqued my interest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Saverin "I like standing next to you, Sean. It makes me look so tough."


----------



## Furious George (Jun 3, 2011)

The Hangover 2

*6/10 *

Thank you for that, Hollywood.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

Star Wars Episode VI: Return of the Jedi | 9/10 | A

The weakest of the Original Trilogy, but my personal favorite.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 3, 2011)

> The weakest of the Original Trilogy, but my personal favorite.



But those stupid fluffballs are so irritating and childish.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

The Ewoks personally don't bother me. It just doesn't make sense for their arrows to be hurting Stormtroopers and their mechs and what not. They weren't _nearly_ as bad as Jar Jar Binks. They were a bit childish, but bearably so, in my opinion,

And how the heck do they know how to braid human hair?!


----------



## Parallax (Jun 3, 2011)

Return is still a good movie even with the Ewoks

Daria season 2

with much better pacing and a stronger handling of characters this easily trumps season one.  The finale was probably my favorite episode but the whole season had a very strong level of quality throughout.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 3, 2011)

*The Empire Strikes Back. Kershner kicked Lucas's ass/10*

 there I said it...screw you Lucas.  This one is the pick of the litter - so many memorable lines/scenes.  




Vader: If you only knew the power of the Dark Side 

Leia: I love you.  
Han: I know  

Han: You said you wanted to be around when I made a mistake...
Leia: I take it back


Yoda: Size matters not  Just kidding  

Vader: No disintegrations. 

Han: Never tell me the odds!

Leia: I'd just as soon kiss a Wookiee 

Vader: No, _I_ am your father 




Since I'm not feeling well - Imma watch it again.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 3, 2011)

Ray
9.5/10

Jamie Foxx did an awesome job.


----------



## Jena (Jun 3, 2011)

The Secret of NIHM- 8/10 Such a great movie.

Tangled- 9.5/10 Another great movie. Makes me want to play with flying lanterns, though...


----------



## LayZ (Jun 3, 2011)

*X-Men: First Class*

Better than the last two but not my favorite X-Men movie.  A lot of cool moments but a lot of filler as well.

*7/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 3, 2011)

X Men: First Class- A-

I think it rivals the 2nd X-Men movie as the best in the franchise. I loved the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Wolverine cameo


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was surprised to find that _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_ was only _50 minutes long!_
> 
> I LOVE short movies that feel like a lot happened. One hour and thirty minutes is my ideal for any film.
> 
> Unless I've been waiting a long time for it, like _The Dark Knight Rises._ That movie better be pushing three hours if I had to wait four years.



My Hunchback case says 91 minutes. Where are you getting 50?

*X-Men First Class*

I agree it rivals the second as the best in the series, but loses because many corny moments and some shitty characters/powers that are uninteresting. Also, the special effects were VERY unnatural looking. However, the movie is saved by the main characters, the overall plot, and 
*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING KEVIN BACON and of course Wolverine's little bit which everyone loved of course


. Also, one moment rivaled The Joker's "magic trick" with the pencil as far as audience applause: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the audience really loved when Magneto threw the knife in the bar with his powers then pulled it back instantly... also, coin move at the end was so fucking badass


.

I REALLY wish there was something after the credits. They could've done some really cool stuff that would've transitioned it well to the original X-men.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 3, 2011)

Rotten Tomatoes.

Though it wouldn't be the first time they gave me the wrong time.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2011)

LayZ said:


> The main actors were great but a lot of characters were like fodder to me. Best x-men flick in recent memory though.


I think they were all there to play supporting roles so didn't see them as filler.. except maybe the two side villians. They didn't really have a story in the movie at least. 



Fraust said:


> *X-Men First Class*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


That coin scene was _glorious._ I wanted to do a slow clap in the threatre when that happened.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2011)

SPOILERS

Am I the only one who thought the powers weren't all that cool? I mean... butterfly wings and she spits hot fire? The super sonic sound is cool, but the actor was lame. The other power was interesting. Then the black guy didn't get to use his which could've been cool depending on the situation. Nightcrawler teleporting is as cool as it can be, being the super power I'd choose (with more range) and instant tornadoes. Beast looked corny as fuck, otherwise it's just Beast. The diamond chick was okay, I feel like she made an appearance in Origins as a teen trapped? And why did she have multiple powers? Idk, I just feel like I only like the main three characters' powers, Magneto, Xavier, and Shaw.

Also as far as the movie goes, I don't think they connected it very well with the original. In the original, Xavier said Magneto helped him build Cerebro and that's how he figured out how to make the helmet or block his telepathy, but that's not how this movie portrayed it at all, shit the helmet was made in Russia and Magneto took it.

Also, just as a little side thing, I just saw Unknown a couple days ago and then the woman is in this movie. Plus, the butterfly chick is Pearl in Californication and one of hte dudes on the american ship was also in Californication. I love noticing actors I've seen recently. :]


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2011)

Fraust said:


> SPOILERS
> 
> Am I the only one who thought the powers weren't all that cool? I mean... butterfly wings and she spits hot fire? The super sonic sound is cool, but the actor was lame. The other power was interesting. Then the black guy didn't get to use his which could've been cool depending on the situation. Nightcrawler teleporting is as cool as it can be, being the super power I'd choose (with more range) and instant tornadoes. Beast looked corny as fuck, otherwise it's just Beast. The diamond chick was okay, I feel like she made an appearance in Origins as a teen trapped? And why did she have multiple powers? Idk, I just feel like I only like the main three characters' powers, Magneto, Xavier, and Shaw.
> 
> Also as far as the movie goes, I don't think they connected it very well with the original. In the original, Xavier said Magneto helped him build Cerebro and that's how he figured out how to make the helmet or block his telepathy, but that's not how this movie portrayed it at all, shit the helmet was made in Russia and Magneto took it.


TBH First class was so awesome I don't give a darn that it messes with the cannon in the other movies.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 3, 2011)

The Boss said:


> TBH First class was so awesome I don't give a darn that it messes with the cannon in the other movies.



Shit, you're right.  I want to see that motherfucking coin trick again. Flashing back and forth between him and Xavier made it sooooo sweet.


----------



## Jena (Jun 4, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest: 9/10
One of my all-time favorite movies. I forgot that Christopher Lloyd was in this, though  That was a nice surprise.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 4, 2011)

Priest  5/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 4, 2011)

Gonna go see First Class tmr


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 4, 2011)

First Class ~ 10/10

On Stranger Tides ~ 10/10

I just loved them both.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 4, 2011)

X. First class 7'5/10

Pretty good and entertaining superheros movie, probably the best action film so far this year. I enjoyed it a lot. The pacing was just what the movie needed, focusing wisely on character development and pure mutant powers when needed. The cast was at the very least appropiate with some of them doing a particularly good job. The X men franchise consolidates itself as one of the best of the superhero genre. Pretty recommended.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 4, 2011)

Fassbender is a terrific actor.  Brilliant casting decision to put him in as Magneto.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 4, 2011)

*The Kite Runner*

The movie wasn't bad, but the book was better.

7.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Oldboy is back


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 4, 2011)

X-Men First Class 8.5/10
Much better than the previous X-Men movies I have seen


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2011)

*Eden Lake* 6.5/10

Sat down expecting a slasher, but got a pretty nasty thriller instead.

*The Hunted* 4/10

Ugh, how should I expect a teacher vs student stuff to be credible when the teacher himself admits not killing anyone and not participating in any missions in his career?

*The Great Santini* 7.5/10

Stumbled on this by accident, and I don't regret it. Duvall and O'Keefe did a great job.
*
The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo* 8/10

Very good intro to a trilogy. Despite being self-contained I'm definitely looking forward to the following parts.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 4, 2011)

X-Men: First Class | 9.5/10 | A

Tentative rating since this is my first viewing, of course. This movie was phenomenal, I loved it so much. Best Superhero movie I've seen since _The Dark Knight._ I think the secondary cast could have been developed more than they were, but I loved how the relationship between Charles and Erik was handled; they both seemed to be at the extremes of their parallels to one another. The action was great, the acting was great, the plot was great... I loved it.

Though it obviously deviated from the pre-established canon, I prefer this. I wouldn't mind if it branched off into it's own series, acting as both a prequel and a reboot.


----------



## Pandorum (Jun 4, 2011)

C.H.U.D. - 5/10

Lackluster


----------



## Nakor (Jun 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fassbender is a terrific actor.  Brilliant casting decision to put him in as Magneto.



I agree. I thought he did the best job.

X-Men First Class - 8/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



The wolverine cameo was awesome





I saw the trailer for the American version of Girl with the Dragon Tattoo and it looked great. I'm so pumped for it. I loved the Swedish films and the books.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 4, 2011)

Rooster Cogburn: B-

This is the sequel to the original John Wayne "True Grit". When it came out, everyone disliked it but I think it's aged better with time. It's still not a great movie, but I do think it's decent.

The film has solid suspense, some nice funny moments, solid action and an intense rafting sequence(one of the many homages to "The African Queen"). 

John Wayne......his performance is all over the place. At times, he seems like he's just phoning it in and other times he seems downright 'off'. But other times he does really good and has nice chemistry with the leading lady.

Katharine Hepburn is the one who really steals the show. Although granted, she had the best dialogue. She feels much more natural than Wayne and when she confronts the villains early on, she's pretty badass. I never thought I'd say Katharine Hepburn was pimp.

All in all, an acceptable sequel, albeit not an especially good one.


----------



## Kobe (Jun 4, 2011)

*Heavenly Creatures - 6/10*

not really a good movie but I got to see young Kate Winslet and Melanie Lynskey 

wish that last scene didn't happen, though you can't help it's story based on someone's life.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2011)

_Nausiscaa of the Valley of The Wind-_* 9.5/10 
*
Classic Miyazaki. 

_Shaun of The Dead-_ *8/10*

Not what I was expecting but still a great movie.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 5, 2011)

6/10 - X-Men First Class.
Enjoyed the movie.  Stellar cast expecially Michael Fassbender as Magneto.  Nice to see new mutants along with some old familiar ones.  It was also good to see an X-Men film without Wolverine as the main character.  Interesting to watch Magneto/Xavier working together. I enjoyed their relationship.  The story flows well.  I'm happy to say there was no Digital 3D and I saved a few bucks I would have otherwise wasted on it.  Bacon was excellent as Shaw but I couldn't help but feel the character was too similar in a lot of ways to Magneto.  I suppose if I rated this film on its own without comparing it to other X-Men films, cartoons, comics, etc... it might be a little higher.  This is the problem.  If you can't get enough of Mutants being insecure of who they are or humans will always fear us or we are better than them and should rule the world then this film is perfect.  I understand this is a major theme in the X-Men universe but at this point it feels like they are just beating a dead horse.
Liked it better then X3 and Wolverine, but not more than the first two.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I actually love both versions for what they are



How? For the Japanese version with Diablomon it's just a mischievous thing. There isn't any real point to him. And even so, for something that wants to cause so much trouble for fun, he should be talkative and cocky, not completely braindead. And at crucial parts like where Garurumon and Greymon digivolve together because of all the children, they don't even bother mentioning the reason. The way America gave reason to everything just helps bring out as much enjoyment as possible.


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

The Hangover part II
11/10
Seriously.
Go see it now.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace | 7.5/10 | B

I gave this movie another watch, this time with an open mind and unbiased eyes, and I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> How? For the Japanese version with Diablomon it's just a mischievous thing. There isn't any real point to him. And even so, for something that wants to cause so much trouble for fun, he should be talkative and cocky, not completely braindead. And at crucial parts like where Garurumon and Greymon digivolve together because of all the children, they don't even bother mentioning the reason. The way America gave reason to everything just helps bring out as much enjoyment as possible.



Well maybe that's you.  I really didn't care that Diablo just did shit cause he could.  Like I said I liked both for what they offered


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

> The Hangover part II
> 11/10
> Seriously.
> Go see it now.



Saw it. Was pretty much a remake being touted as a sequel.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2011)

「 Boshi 」 said:


> The Hangover part II
> 11/10
> Seriously.
> Go see it now.



11/10? Lol, that's funnier than the movie.


----------



## Bear Walken (Jun 5, 2011)

Repo Man (1984) - 4/10 ... what an odd ball horribly aged movie.

X-Men: First Class - 8.5/10 ... where was Matthew Vaughn in 2000


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 5, 2011)

First Class was amazing. 8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2011)

*The Girl Who Played With Fire* - 6.5/10

*L'affaire Farewell* 7/10

*127 hours* 7.5/10


----------



## Scizor (Jun 5, 2011)

Saw Pirates of the Carribean 4 today: 
It was awesome imo. Depp still plays his role very well, too.

8.5/10.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones | 4.5/10 | D+

My main problem with Anakin in this episode is that it doesn't feel like he's being corrupted. At the very start of the movie, Anakin comes off as already being a bad apple, and just grows even more rotten as the story (which was too politically focused this time around) progressed.

Of course, the romance was ridiculous. I mean, it _could_ have worked if Anakin had any redeeming qualities. Or at least more of them. I mean, would _you_ pursue a relationship with him?


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Jun 5, 2011)

Bridesmaids: 6/10. 

Don't judge me, I was forced to see it but it wasn't terrible.


----------



## G (Jun 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Saw it. Was pretty much a remake being touted as a sequel.



I haven't even seen first one. I'm planning to watch it later this year.
the bonus point comes from the fact that the boobs and cocks were actually shown it had a song by deadmau5 :33


----------



## Gaiash (Jun 5, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I have to say, all things considered, America's version of Digimon is about 1,000,000x better than Japan's.


Wait, what? I can understand prefering the dub due to nostalgia but the original Japanese version is still fantastic.



Fraust said:


> I don't care about the voice acting itself since I saw English first and got used to their voices as a kid (just like with Dragon Ball Z)


I still think of the dub voices in my head (except Tentomon, I always think of him saying "Koshiro-han") but the Japanese cast are still very tallented in their own way.



Fraust said:


> The music isn't exciting, and most of the time it isn't even appropriate for the situation (like calming, nice music during a battle) and it's just uninteresting.


I call bull crap! The music is where the Japanese version is superior to the dub where every evolution is the opening. Brave Heart is a fantastic battle tune. Also the calm music in fight scenes is for dramatic effect and made the scenes more powerful because of it. The only time I find the Japanese music lacking is for the tune for armor evolution in Digimon 02.



Fraust said:


> How? For the Japanese version with Diablomon it's just a mischievous thing. There isn't any real point to him. And even so, for something that wants to cause so much trouble for fun, he should be talkative and cocky, not completely braindead.


WHAT? That was what made him such a great villain. He was doing everything for fun. He was a virus doing what viruses do but with the added strength of being a Digimon.



Fraust said:


> And at crucial parts like where Garurumon and Greymon digivolve together because of all the children, they don't even bother mentioning the reason.


That is because they don't need to give a reason.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 5, 2011)

Gaiash said:


> Wait, what? I can understand prefering the dub due to nostalgia but the original Japanese version is still fantastic.


I didn't say they were bad, I said America's was much better. Why? Because there was actually emotion, enthusiasm, etc. Rarely, VERY rarely in the movies did Tai show any emotion.




> I still think of the dub voices in my head (except Tentomon, I always think of him saying "Koshiro-han") but the Japanese cast are still very tallented in their own way.


In their own way, not the way I was arguing about.




> I call bull crap! The music is where the Japanese version is superior to the dub where every evolution is the opening. Brave Heart is a fantastic battle tune. Also the calm music in fight scenes is for dramatic effect and made the scenes more powerful because of it. The only time I find the Japanese music lacking is for the tune for armor evolution in Digimon 02.


Dramatic? Do you know the definition of dramatic? Please watch the scenes on YouTube and tell me when the cat attacks Koromon if it's dramatic? Or when the bird hatched from the sky if it's fucking dramatic. I wasn't talking about their digivolutions, because I was also pleasantly surprised by those since I was so bored with the rest of the movies, I meant for the actual battles when it's supposed to be exciting.




> WHAT? That was what made him such a great villain. He was doing everything for fun. He was a virus doing what viruses do but with the added strength of being a Digimon.


If he's going to be mischievous, then okay, but mischievous =/= mute. What kind of mischievous creature practically destroying all civilization is gonna just not say a word? I personally think he should've been cockier, and actually verbally teased his opponents (in both versions, since the American version didn't give him much dialogue either). Only thing I'll give them is they made him laugh kinda creepily in the Japanese version.




> That is because they don't need to give a reason.



Oh yeah, great argument. A bunch of e-mails popping up out of nowhere becoming golden ghosts creating a new body for our practically dead digimon... what a regular occurence, I won't ask questions. America yet again did a good job of at least being cheesy with "Feel their hope, feel their strength" and actually having the digimon respond and interact with other characters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 5, 2011)

> Or at least more of them. I mean, would you pursue a relationship with him?



Basically this. I really don't see the epic love thing, he's just an annoying whiny brat that would get dumped by the third date.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 5, 2011)

The Green Hornet - 2/10.

Awful.  Just awful.  I never really intended to see this.  But I was on an American Airlines flight from Dallas to London and it was one of the selectable movies.  I just never imagined it could be this terrible.  The action wasn't even good.  Seth Rogan annoyed the shit out of me every time he came on screen.  The most unlikable super hero ever?

I am Number Four - 7.5/10.  Benefits strongly from the fact that I watched it right after the Green Hornet.  The numbers had really cool powers and I enjoyed watching them fight in tandem.  This movie had a really cool concept and it delivered in some areas.  I'm not a fan of the romance in the movie, but it didn't really hurt my overall enjoyment.  Wish Timothy Olyphant had lived though.  

X-Men First Class - 8/10.  Very good as a standalone film.  If I think about it's place among the other movies... I just end up with too many questions.  But I liked it.  Fassbender and McAvoy both did great.  The action was terrific.  Several scenes were among the best I have seen all year.  The mutants had a wide variety of powers (some useful, some not) and I think it kept most of the action pretty fresh.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 5, 2011)

The Color of Money: A-

It's a sequel to "The Hustler" and is directed by Martin Scorsese. I really liked it. Scorsese(am I spelling his name right? Never could memorize it) does an excellent job with the direction(lots of zoom-ins and stylish close-ups) and the characters were interesting.

The cast was great. Even though Newman got the most praise, I think Tom Cruise did a better job. Newman does great, but Newman is usually great. Cruise has the more interesting role, evolving from a nice guy flake to a douchebag flake perfectly.



> The Green Hornet - 2/10.
> 
> Awful. Just awful. I never really intended to see this. But I was on an American Airlines flight from Dallas to London and it was one of the selectable movies. I just never imagined it could be this terrible. The action wasn't even good. Seth Rogan annoyed the shit out of me every time he came on screen. The most unlikable super hero ever?



I didnt mind it, but I was thrown off guard how much the film was written like a comedy and not an actioner. Too little seems to happen throughout the bulk of the film, and liking it depends on if you like the jokes.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jun 5, 2011)

Nowhere boy 6/10

Decent movie about a 15 year old John Lennon. It doesnt try to look that much at the music but at his family drama. One thing that bothered me was that altough the acting is pretty convincing they just dont fucking look alike. I mean, John Lennon is portrayed by Aaron Johnson aka Kick-Ass. Just no.  There are some really good scenes at the climax of the family problems but at times its just an ok-ish film. Dont expect a pre-Beatle movie anyways, in fact, that word isnt even mentioned once.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Of course, the romance was ridiculous. I mean, it _could_ have worked if Anakin had any redeeming qualities. Or at least more of them. I mean, would _you_ pursue a relationship with him?



"I don't like sand. It's coarse and rough and irritating and it gets everywhere."

Truly the mans knows what to say to get them panties dropping.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 5, 2011)

Someone said it in the Star Wars prequel thread, but Episode II (the prequels in general, but primarily Episode II) had a lot of poorly executed good ideas.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 5, 2011)

*X-Men: First Class-D*

Man did the trailers sell a different movie. Was not expecting such a uneven see-saw between dark scenes that felt hamstrung by the PG-13 rating (seriously, don't bother showing such brutality so clearly if not a drop of blood is too be seen), too the goofiness of the espionage stuff or climatic battle. Angel flying around spitting fireballs and Xavier making wisecracks about his hair...ugh. Wasn't this movie originally just a Magneto movie, I feel like that could've been a better film since Fassbender and his earlier Inglourious Basterd-lite antics were the film's highlights.


----------



## Jena (Jun 5, 2011)

Enchanted- 8/10. I adore this movie. As a fan of Disney animated movies, I love how it points out all the flaws with a lot of the their classics. And it's very funny.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 5, 2011)

No Strings Attached - 7/10
An enjoyable movie overall with a few funny scenes. I thought Portman and Kucher had good chemistry.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Jun 5, 2011)

x-men first class

It wasn't bad.  Not as good as they made it out to be though


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones | 4.5/10 | D+
> 
> My main problem with Anakin in this episode is that it doesn't feel like he's being corrupted. At the very start of the movie, Anakin comes off as already being a bad apple, and just grows even more rotten as the story (which was too politically focused this time around) progressed.
> 
> Of course, the romance was ridiculous. I mean, it _could_ have worked if Anakin had any redeeming qualities. Or at least more of them. I mean, would _you_ pursue a relationship with him?



I have no idea what they were thinking making him a douche for the entire trilogy. I shake my head at the advisers who didn't try to keep Lucas in check.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 6, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have no idea what they were thinking making him a douche for the entire trilogy. I shake my head at the advisers who didn't try to keep Lucas in check.



Either his advisors were in such awe of Lucas that they didn't think any of his ideas are bad, ever. Or they were afraid they'd get fired for telling him to change a few things.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 6, 2011)

House of Wax  7/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 6, 2011)

I now pronounce you Chuck and Larry-7.5/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 6, 2011)

Priest - 5/10


Nice action, decent story progression, serviceable acting (for a mindless action flick), shitty ending. 

It was also a little too dark at times to tell what was going on. Maybe it was just my computer.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Tyki Mykk said:


> House of Wax  7/10



lol Paris Hilton gets killed.

Hollow Man- 7/10. Pretty stupid but still entertaining. I could've gone without all the shots of Kevin Bacon's floppy bits, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 6, 2011)

> Hollow Man- 7/10. Pretty stupid but still entertaining. I could've gone without all the shots of Kevin Bacon's floppy bits, though.



I have never enjoyed this film for some reason, it's really poorly made and there's something really unlikeable about it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 6, 2011)

The original "The Invisible Man" is a lot better in my opinion. Worth checking out on youtube, it's only like an hour long.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I have never enjoyed this film for some reason, it's really poorly made and there's something really unlikeable about it.



Probably because it isnt sure what it wants to be. A lot of the movie is rather disturbing in its potential realism(especially with the rape bits). But it also goes into 'stupid, entertaining slasher movie filled with dozens of plot holes' mode. There's nothing worse than trying to be both. They work against eachother and it backfires on the movie.


----------



## Jena (Jun 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I have never enjoyed this film for some reason, it's really poorly made and there's something really unlikeable about it.


I don't know....I think it's alright. It's one of those movies that are so terribly stupid that they're entertaining.

And Kevin Bacon.
He makes me laugh. I don't think he's actually a comedian, but every time I see his face I burst into hysterical giggles.



Violent By Design said:


> The original "The Invisible Man" is a lot better in my opinion. Worth checking out on youtube, it's only like an hour long.



I have seen it pek
I actually really like that movie. 

But I think we can all agree that the best is...


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides

8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 6, 2011)

Im still impressed by the 'removal of the bandages' scene from the original film.......


----------



## Succubus (Jun 6, 2011)

Hanna 9/10.. its a pretty very good movie

I think 9 is too high because I love Saoirse Ronan in her every movies.. cant take my eyes off her.. shes talented and beautiful


----------



## Fraust (Jun 7, 2011)

:/

I was personally bored to tears by Hanna. Couldn't even focus on it.

Saw First Class again today, though. It's cool, during the Cerebro bit you can see Storm and possibly Cyclops as children. Nice little bits.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2011)

Kill the Irishman 5/10

I basically felt the same while watching Public Enemies. Both are stories about a famous gangster (you can even call them legendary if you will), but the movie doesn't justify why they're feared and respected the way they are. I didn't get the fuss about them. It lacked great scaling and impact. 
The effects were bad and all that "celtic warrior" stuff didn't click with me.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jun 7, 2011)

x-men first class: 8/10

a solid, enjoyable movie. fassbender and mcavoy were terrific


----------



## Rukia (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree that the best parts of First Class were the Inglorious Basterd lite scenes.  (A nice way of putting it btw.)

Martial, I didn't think Green Hornet was funny either though.  I laughed only once during the entire movie.  And that was when Seth Rogan's character complained about how the bushes had thorns in them when he was making his escape.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 7, 2011)

X-Men: First Class : 8/10

Personally did not have high expectations, but was genuinely surprised, in a good way, how well it turned out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 7, 2011)

Hanna - 6/10

Kind of decent. I liked the idea and some of the characters, I just felt it didn't really do justice to the premise and did not push it far enough. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2011)

X-Men | 6.5/10 | C

The character development in this movie sucks, the effects are dated, and the action is somewhat anticlimatic, but overall it's pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2011)

Spider-Man | 7/10 | B

I love this movie, but the CGI is a bit dated, the dialogue is cheesy at times, and the main cast's acting, while not bad, seems a bit _too_ soft spoken at times, or, in Dafoe's case, unintentionally funny.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> X-Men | 6.5/10 | C
> 
> The character development in this movie sucks, the effects are dated, and the action is somewhat anticlimatic, but overall it's pretty good.



the effects were dated when that movie came out .


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I agree that the best parts of First Class were the Inglorious Basterd lite scenes.  (A nice way of putting it btw.)
> 
> Martial, I didn't think Green Hornet was funny either though.  I laughed only once during the entire movie.  And that was when Seth Rogan's character complained about how the bushes had thorns in them when he was making his escape.



Comedy is that subjective, although I found it more amusing than funny.....and if I recall, I didnt give it a positive review.

Basic Instinct: C


----------



## Stunna (Jun 7, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> the effects were dated when that movie came out .


Were they? lol, I was like 5 when the movie came out, so I didn't really have a frame of reference.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 7, 2011)

Hotel Rwanda - 8/10


----------



## Jena (Jun 7, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest - 6.5/10 The weakest of the original trilogy, but pretty entertaining. I still squeal like a fangirl when Barbossa comes out at the end like the BAMF mofo he is.


----------



## WT (Jun 7, 2011)

Harry Potter Deathly Hallows part 1 

7/10


----------



## Doma Yuset (Jun 8, 2011)

White Chicks, I got forced to see it by my friends. Ugh. 1/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2011)

*L.A. Confidential- A+*


----------



## Parallax (Jun 8, 2011)

Really Vono really?


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 8, 2011)

The last film I watched was the newest Fast and Furious.

The movie defintely was not bad, and it has its high parts. (I liked the funny moments with the side characters). I guess I would give it either a 6.5/10 or a 7/10.

Or maybe it was the newest Pirates of the Caribbean movie. I don't remember. 

If it was the pirates movie I would give it an 8/10, but only because it has Jack Sparrow.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 8, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Really Vono really?



In what way do you have trouble with that?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 9, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> In what way do you have trouble with that?



It's a solid movie but at the same time feels so artificial and very much a studio vehicle for its time.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> It's a solid movie but at the same time feels so artificial and very much a studio vehicle for its time.



Besides the (all to)climatic shootout at the end, nope. Don't see that at all.


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

Sword in the Stone: 8/10 I haven't seen this movie in a _really_ long time, so it was a nice nostalgic break to watch it again. The part with the squirrels is still funny.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 9, 2011)

X-Men: First Class 8/10

Very good. In fact, it's one of the better comic adaptations. The pacing was nice and I liked how it focused on character development, though Angel joining Shaw was rather rash.
Also I don't know why I thought Azazel was Gary Oldman, lol.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 9, 2011)

Minority Report - 10/10


----------



## Nakor (Jun 9, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Besides the (all to)climatic shootout at the end, nope. Don't see that at all.



I loved the shootout at the end.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2011)

The Terminator | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Jena (Jun 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Terminator | 10/10 | A+



This has been playing on a local station 24/7 for like three days in a row now. 

I love this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2011)

I enjoyed LA Confidential.  I liked it a hell of a lot more than Titanic when they both came out.  I was incredibly disappointed with the Academy that year.

I hate Russell Crowe, but he was quite good in that movie.  Spacey as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 9, 2011)

In terms of awards LA Confidential should have sweeped, Titanic while entertaining had zero substance other than effects to warrant an Oscar.


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 10, 2011)

Paul: 8/10 it was pretty funny.


----------



## Jena (Jun 10, 2011)

Interview With The Vampire- 8/10 Probably one of the best as far as movies adapted from books go (IMO). I do like this movie but I was watching it with my brother who said upfront, "It's impossible to enjoy this movie if you have testicles." So we spent most of the movie making fun of it and giggling. 

Kirsten Dunst is still _amazing_ though. She's extremely convincing as Claudia, which is a hard enough role for anyone to play, let alone a child actor.

The only real complaint I have is Antonio Banderas as Armand. But I understand why they had to change that-it probably would've caused an international scandal if the movie showed a boy who looked like he was 17 seducing adult men. And Antonio Banderas is extremely sexy, so I have _nooo_ problem watching him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2011)

Super 8: A-

It was very good! Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2011)

Terminator 2: Judgment Day | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 10, 2011)

*Ed Wood (1994)*
​
I finally got the chance to check out a film about the worst director of all time two nights ago. Ed Wood is an inaccurate biopic on a notoriously bad director, producer, actor & screen writer who plagued the 1950s with terrible movies. His movies were so bad, that it spawned a legion of cult followers who enjoyed how horrendous the shows were. 

The film is directed by Tim Burton, and it is quite easily the best work I've ever seen from him. I think Burton is overrated for the most part, but he was very on point for this film. The spirit of the film is captured very well. It kinda feels like you're in an old crappy movie because of how stiff every thing comes off. Some what cliche cinematography, but it compliments the film well. I think the movie being taped in black and white was an excellent call as well.  It gives the movie a unique charisma. 

Not only his Burton at his best here, but I think this is Johnny Depp's strongest performance as well. Granted, I have not seen a lot of Depp's work - but you could really tell he did his homework for Ed Wood. Ed Wood in real life, while regarded as a person with zero talent (a serious understatement), he was very enthusiastic and passionate about films. This in turn makes him a very sympathetic and cute character, because Depp is just ridiculously optimistic to the point where he comes off as naive. Essentially, Depp makes Ed Wood seem like a boy scout trapped in a 30 year old mans body, and it works out perfectly for this type of film.

Martin Landau plays Bela Lugosi to a key. For people who do not know, Bela Lugosi is the actor who is most synonymous with "Dracula". In fact, Bela Lugosi for the most part wore little make up and used his natural accent when he played Dracula in the classic 1930's movie (he also performed live on stage as Dracula prior to that). While watching this movie, I would often forget that that was not actually Logosi in the movie - so yeah Landau did a fantastic job at capturing Bela's mannerisms.


The other actors are for the most part put in stock roles, so no other performances worth talking about. It's overall a solid performance from a group of talented actors including Bill Murray and Sarah Jessica Parker. For old school wrestling fans, George "The Animal" Steele also plays the role of none other than a Swedish professional wrestler known as Tor Johnson. Lisa Marie who is a pretty bad actress does come off very natural in her role as Vampira as well (plus her tits look scrumptious).

I adore how light hearted the film is. It just seems so innocent. It's hard not to feel embarrassed or curious with how someone like Ed Wood can raise enough money to make these crappy movies, and how people reply to seeing them - it generates a very awkward emotion that is very entertaining. The characters are beyond wacky, many of them are absolutely down right bizarre. Lugosi's flamboyance is amplified x100, the film basically portrays him of acting like Dracula 24/7. Bunny Breckinridge (Bill Murray) is just...odd, I'm not entirely sure what his purpose even is but he does provide some giggles. The Amazing Criswell (Jeffery Jones) is this super sleezy TV personality, who's gimmick is he can predict the future. The guy for what ever reason is always dressed like he is on stage, which makes him and the rest of the crew seem that much more like a pack of freaks (this is more or less said by Ed Wood's love interest).

While the movie is primarily a comedy (or at least I would call it that), it has a lot of levels. There is a lot of drama, especially centered around Logosi who is dealing with being a washed up old actor. Despite being a total moron, there are a lot of scenes that revolve around Ed Wood hustling so he can produce more bull shit. It's also a some what interesting looking into how (or what not to do) when trying to get together a movie. 

By the way, if I haven't stressed this before - Ed Wood really is a bad film maker. Ed Wood will say "perfect" basically after every scene with a huge grin, it's so hard to hate this guy. I mean even when the stages malfunction during his filming, he still thinks it is great because it is realistic.

So yeah, if you're looking for a funny film with an interesting premise then this movie is a good one to watch. It is Burton and Depp at at their best, and it couldn't hurt to be educated on two legends in the movie industry in Ed Wood and Bela Logoski. Even if what they do in the movie well...is the opposite of spectacular.


----------



## Slice (Jun 10, 2011)

X-Men: First Class 4/5 - Best of the series so far.

Source Code 3/5 solid popcorn flick but too predictable


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 11, 2011)

Super 8: _*9.5/10*_

It was fucking awesome.


----------



## Kiryuu (Jun 11, 2011)

X-Men: First Class 8/10



love was in the air especially for mystique, she was kind of desperate in this movie.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 11, 2011)

_Tonari no Totoro_ *9.9/10*

Cute and funny


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 11, 2011)

*True Grit (2010)-A*

Just love how slowly the relationships from the characters turn from hatred to appreciation.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2011)

*Super 8*

I thought it would be a monster flick like Cloverfield, but as it turned out it's more like Stand by Me.  I like the final scene (thought it would have gone with the spaceship, that'd be perfect) and also the extra scene after the credits. It's one of the better movies that have come out this year (though I guess that doesn't say much because this year's movies generally suck). 

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2011)

Super 8 is out already? Can't wait to watch it.

Rouge 6/10:

Premise is about as predictable as you can get but I did like the last half hour. However motivations confused me in this film.

9 5/10:

Didn't like it. Some of the animation was okay but overall a confusing mess, and I really just don't understand what the writer was trying to achieve here. The plot and the end didn't make any sense. And the whole subplot of humanity ending was moronic.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2011)

Super 8 | 8.5/10 | B+

It's my favorite movie of the year so far, but it's not without problems, but I'll start with what I liked. The character development was very subtle in my opinion, primarily dealing with the main character, Joe. His conflict with his mother's death was handled extremely well, and his growth was so quiet that I had personally missed it before I thought on it more. His dependence problems are executed and wrapped up beautifully. However, I felt like his relationship with his father was handled not so well. It felt like they were at one another's throat in one scene, and by the climax their differences are automatically resolved without fair growth on the latter's behalf. The same problem haunts the relationship between the girl, Alice, and her father, in my opinion.

The final act of the movie is extremely thrilling, I was on the edge of my seat for most of it. However, the secondary cast and their comedic relief was always taking me out of the moment. I felt like whenever the movie really started to pile on the horror and thrills, I was yanked back to reality whenever the characters made some humorous comment or action. The movie does comedy quite well, but maybe in the long run that was a drawback. There is a scene or two that really stretches my suspension of disbelief, but it's nothing I'm not capable of looking past.

Anyway, I loved the movie and would definitely recommend it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2011)

Eaten Alive: D+/C-

It's a Italian Cannibal movie and I wouldn't call it enjoyable......I'd call it almost enjoyable....Still a step up above most of its ilk.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Super 8 | 8.5/10 | B+
> 
> It's my favorite movie of the year so far, but it's not without problems, but I'll start with what I liked. The character development was very subtle in my opinion, primarily dealing with the main character, Joe. His conflict with his mother's death was handled extremely well, and his growth was so quiet that I had personally missed it before I thought on it more. His dependence problems are executed and wrapped up beautifully. However, I felt like his relationship with his father was handled not so well. It felt like they were at one another's throat in one scene, and by the climax their differences are automatically resolved without fair growth on the latter's behalf. The same problem haunts the relationship between the girl, Alice, and her father, in my opinion.



The differences are still there, but the kids realize how much their fathers love them and care about them despite the differences, and that's all that matters.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2011)

Yasha said:


> The differences are still there, but the kids realize how much their fathers love them and care about them despite the differences, and that's all that matters.


Hm, that's true. I guess I was expecting more of a tight resolution.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade | 9/10 | A

My second favorite after _Raiders._


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 11, 2011)

*The Princess Bride *

Rating:  Hello.  My name is Inigo Montoya.  You killed my father.  Prepare to die/10

Gotta love this movie.


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 11, 2011)

9/10

The Hangover Part 1 for remembrance and to refresh myself as I see Part 2.


----------



## The Potential (Jun 12, 2011)

X-Men First Class. 8/10

Really enjoyable movie. Best of the franchise by far.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 12, 2011)

*American Graffiti-A*


----------



## Yasha (Jun 12, 2011)

*Paul*

Simon Pegg and Nick Frost need no introduction. Again they pulled it off effortlessly. Great chemistry and nice flow. Probably a bit heavy on the cursing and repetitive gay jokes, but I think I like it more than Shaun of the Dead (personally not much of a zombie fan). Watch it for a good laugh on a relaxing weekend evening.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 12, 2011)

The Hangover Part 2 - 5.5/10.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Close Encounters of the Third Kind | 9/10| A-

Good movie, just didn't really care for it. I guess I would blame that on the length. It wasn't too long or anything, just seemed unnecessarily so.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

*127 hours: 9/10*

pretty good movie, most of it is James Franco just thinking to himself and trying to get out of the rock. I think they did a decent job with that though.

*X-men First Class: 8.5/10*

was loads better than i thought it was going to be. the character who played Xavier was very good. Hope they continue


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

The Thing from Another World | 7.5/10 | B

It has an interesting portrayal of the moral battle between self-survival alongside weariness of foreign beings and scientific progression, but the horror in the movie is extremely dated, and it shows. The monster feels more like a backdrop to the character's interactions and the plot, instead of a driving force; which usually wouldn't be a bad thing if it actually scared me. Which it didn't.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2011)

I think the reason I dont care for Close Encounters of the Third Kind is I hate movies where everyone is loud and irritating and talking over eachother NONSTOP!


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 12, 2011)

X-MEN FIRST CLASS: 9/10.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull | 8/10 | B

I will never understand the hatred this movie has garnered. Sure, it'll stretch your suspension of disbelief till it either begins to, or does break, but other than that it retains the same charm, humor, and edge of your seat action that has made the series the beauty that it is. Not to mention the neat references to the past movies. I also like how at the beginning of the movie, Indy is saddened by the loss of his mentors and friends through the years, primarily his father, but by the film's end he's grown into the role himself and has a new family of his own.

And shut up all you people claiming this movie raped your childhoods because of the aliens. It was a welcomed introduction in my opinion. Every other myth and legend seems to be realized in this franchise, why not aliens and their supposed connection ancient civilizations.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 12, 2011)

It's mostly nostalgia, imo. Plus, I think there is more respect for the old trilogy because they didnt have CGI like now. Personally, I really enjoyed the 4th film. At least it didn't annoy me like Temple of Doom.

Goldfinger: B

The 3rd Bond film and probably the weakest at this point. It does have plenty of stand-out moments and some inspired writing. However, it also feels largely padded(why was that one Bond girls sister here again?), the structure is uneven and I thought Goldfinger himself was largely underwhelming(although I did like his plot). Oddjob was cool though. Also, the film seemed even more mysoginistic than usual.

It's still a good Bond movie. It just lacked the edgyness of "From Russia With Love" or the exotic appeal of "Dr. No".


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull | 8/10 | B
> 
> I will never understand the hatred this movie has garnered. Sure, it'll stretch your suspension of disbelief till it either begins to, or does break, but other than that it retains the same charm, humor, and edge of your seat action that has made the series the beauty that it is. Not to mention the neat references to the past movies. I also like how at the beginning of the movie, Indy is saddened by the loss of his mentors and friends through the years, primarily his father, but by the film's end he's grown into the role himself and has a new family of his own.
> 
> And shut up all you people claiming this movie raped your childhoods because of the aliens. It was a welcomed introduction in my opinion. Every other myth and legend seems to be realized in this franchise, why not aliens and their supposed connection ancient civilizations.



It sucked and you know it.  jk Yasha like it better than any of them IIRC.  I liked the first the best.  The other two seemed very much in line with the first.  This last one - I didn't like as much.  Didn't seem to work and play well with the rest.  Seemed a little off in comparison with the others.  


AND Inigo could take both Qui-Gon and Luke...left-handed


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> It's mostly nostalgia, imo. Plus, I think there is more respect for the old trilogy because they didnt have CGI like now. Personally, I really enjoyed the 4th film. At least it didn't annoy me like Temple of Doom.


I know, right.



Soul Assassin said:


> It sucked and you know it.


Uh, no, I enjoyed it very much. It's my third favorite after Raiders and Crusade and before Doom. Short Round and Willie were annoying as crap.



> AND Inigo could take both Qui-Gon and Luke...left-handed


Hm, interesting OBD material there


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I know, right.
> 
> 
> Uh, no, I enjoyed it very much. It's my third favorite after Raiders and Crusade and before Doom.
> ...



I edited my post just so you know.  I was just playing around a bit.   ...well, about Indiana Jones anyway lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

When you revive an old series it _does_ feel different, that's true. I just feel like Indy 4 is one of the series that gets it right, though.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> When you revive an old series it _does_ feel different, that's true. I just feel like Indy 4 is one of the series that gets it right, though.



I think part of it that didn't cut the mustard for me was Indy passing the torch so to speak, as I can't say I cared for their casting Shia LaBeouf as his son.  Glad he retained his Fedora in the end.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Indy won't pass on the torch. Not as long as Ford is living, he's said as much himself. I don't mind Shia's addition to the series. It's a nice parallel to the relationship between Indy and his one father, Henry. Indy loses his mentor, he becomes one to his own son. I don't have anything against Shia. He's not the best actor, but he gets the job done.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 12, 2011)

Armageddon....5-6/10 ishh


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't speak for others but Indy 4 had no sense of adventure for me, it all felt like a huge sound set. And the fridge scene was ridiculous.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Indy won't pass on the torch. Not as long as Ford is living, he's said as much himself. I don't mind Shia's addition to the series. It's a nice parallel to the relationship between Indy and his one father, Henry. Indy loses his mentor, he becomes one to his own son. I don't have anything against Shia. He's not the best actor, but he gets the job done.



Actually I should clarify.  It's not that I mind him passing the torch so much, but rather the selection of his successor in this film.  Indy is a teacher, and it seems wholly natural that he would have someone he can and is pouring his wealth of knowledge and experience into.  It could have been a grad student, but that it was his son fits well  - moreso via Marion.  However, I don't see Shia as a good cup to fill.  I don't think he's a good fit for the role whatsoever.   Damn shame River Phoenix is not available (R.I.P.) and would have been too old for the part now.  He fit well, and did an outstanding job in even the short part he played in _Last Crusade_.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

Fair enough opinion, as it was very CG heavy. The chase scene in the jungle sticks out the most. I didn't mind at all until Mutt started swinging with the monkeys. I'll turn a blind eye to the fridge, but the monkeys? The blatantly CG ones? I shook my head on that one. I mean, it wouldn't have been as bad if he had just swung from one to another or so, but he went full out Tarzan.

@ Assassin: So your problem lies with Shia. Again, fare enough.


----------



## Jena (Jun 12, 2011)

I just hated the whole Alien thing. I thought it was stupid and annoying.

And the atomic bomb scene. 

Atlantis- 10/10 For all the wrong reasons . My brother and I have mocking this movie down to an art.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

What? I loved Disney's Atlantis! And I didn't mind the aliens. Like Indy said "Depends on who your god is." The series has realized a couple of "myths" so far, no harm in realizing another.

Terminator 3: Rise of the Machines | 7.5/10 | B

My only problems with this movie is that it's plot is extremely similar to the first (they try to mix it up by making the Terminator female, and by allowing it to emulate projectile weapons this time around), but it's still a fault. Not one that bothers me though. Also, it lacks the emotional depth of the second one, which really makes this movie's shortcomings more evident. However, the action was great, and though it contradicts the first two movies, I liked the theme of destiny and inevitable fate in this movie. It's the message that really sets this movie apart from it's predecessors, in a positive light. An interesting and welcome addition to the series in my opinion.


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Fair enough opinion, as it was very CG heavy. The chase scene in the jungle sticks out the most. I didn't mind at all until Mutt started swinging with the monkeys. I'll turn a blind eye to the fridge, but the monkeys? The blatantly CG ones? I shook my head on that one. I mean, it wouldn't have been as bad if he had just swung from one to another or so, but he went full out Tarzan.
> 
> @ Assassin: So your problem lies with Shia. Again, fare enough.



Well there are other issues, not the least of which is the amount of time which has passed since their last offering.  It seemed like a very long stretch; however, I'm certain they had their reasonings and justifications.  But their casting LaBeouf is a major part of the film, and perhaps future films as well.  It's telling in that neither LaBeouf nor Ford liked the final result of the film, and the former acknowledges his failure in delivery.  Perhaps they'll team up again and try to hit a home run.  

But I always like to hear another person's opinion and rewatch a movie.  *goes to rent*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 12, 2011)

I hate it when actors hate the movies they partook in, and I like the movie. Take Rocky V for example. Granted it's been awhile since I saw it, but I recall it being my favorite after the first two and Balboa; but Stallone hated the film.


----------



## Akatora (Jun 12, 2011)

The third of the Narnia movies

same marking as the second one imo 6/10


----------



## Ae (Jun 13, 2011)

*Limitless*
★★★★☆
Great movie, it kept me interesting through out the whole movie. It did get a bit messy toward the ending but it's not something to complain about.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 13, 2011)

*X-Men: First Class*

Freaking awesome! Wonderful casting, notably James McAvoy (Xavier), Jennifer Lawrence (Raven), Kevin Bacon, and Rose Byrne (Moira). I am already planning to see it again next weekend. 

9.7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2011)

Paul - 3/10


Predictable (though in a good way, I suppose--an homage to alien movies), unfulfilling, unfunny, shoddy attempt at a comedy.

Simon Pegg used to be funny. Shaun of the Dead was brilliant. This was garbage. It had maybe 4-5 laughs throughout the entire movie and most of those had to do with various alien movie references. It was very weak.

It also decided to take everything interesting about aliens and take a steamy shit on it.

A lot of it was tongue-in-cheek and I get that, but it's like they took every comedy cliche in the book and threw it at us and none of it was funny.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

The Birds | 8.5/10 | B+

I didn't care much for the wipes used in the movie, as it left some scenes feeling incomplete to me. And the ending bothered me a bit as well. I mean, I'm all for personal interpretations, but it just felt unresolved.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 13, 2011)

> And the ending bothered me a bit as well. I mean, I'm all for personal interpretations, but it just felt unresolved.



I love it for that. I hate movies that tie everything up in a nice bow esp when the world went to shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking back, I see what you mean, I guess it just caught me off guard.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 13, 2011)

lol, if you guys liked the Birds, you should watch the 2008 film called "The Children"(Link removed for review). It freaked me out and is also quite ambiguous in the same way.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 13, 2011)

The Children? lol!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Paul - 3/10
> 
> 
> Predictable (though in a good way, I suppose--an homage to alien movies), unfulfilling, unfunny, shoddy attempt at a comedy.
> ...


I've never thought Nick Frost or Simon Pegg to be funny


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Children? lol!



Yup. I never want to have kids now.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 14, 2011)

*Red Dragon *-  7/10

I usually hate these type of movies. I watched this movie last time years ago, it wasn't so bad I remembered. Plus the fact that Francis was played by Ralph Fiennes (Lord Voldemort) made me want to watch it again.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 14, 2011)

*Super 8-A-*
Damn is this the kind of movie kids need to grow up with. Something super dark to scare the shit out of them. Was kind of surprised how much of the movie was spectacle though, the family drama scenes felt a bit undercooked by comparison. Some decent build up, but then the whole father/son blow-up scene happens kind of quietly...and then they hug at the end and that's it. But yeah, were those setpieces intense, I can't think of any general audience movie recently that puts kid in such danger. The only thing that comes to mind is Harry Potter, but since all the danger is fantastical, it's not to hard distance yourself from it. Not so with a train derailing.

The fact that the movie had a pretty decent sense of humor helped make up for it a bit, that line "Honey I'm home, I found the antidote" had me cracking up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

The Ten Commandments (1958) | 9/10 | A

It was inaccurate in quite a few places, but that's to be expected. The only problem that comes to mind is it's number of underdeveloped characters and it's length nearly pushing four hours, but it kept me entertained throughout.

The thing that bothered me the most though was the relationship between Moses and Rameses, and in this regard, I really prefer The Prince of Egypt. I prefer the latter as a sympathetic villain, instead of the magnificent bastard he was portrayed as in this movie. He and Moses relationship was just so much more compelling and gave the Prince of Egypt another level of emotional depth that this adaption of Exodus failed to tap into.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I've never thought Nick Frost or Simon Pegg to be funny



I liked Shaun of the Dead. And Hot Fuzz, though admittedly rather weak, had some good points. 

But Paul was garbage.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 14, 2011)

_3 Idiots _*9 *out of 10 

3 Idiots was a pretty fun, entertaining movie with some insights here in there (into education, social backgrounds, etc). It's almost 3 hours long but there are barely, if any, parts where I was not allured by the film. I began watching this film without any expectiations. At the end of it, I was suprised and satisfied 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though, the weird tendencies of male characters to strip to their undies and dance was a little weird...and weirder


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm a Cyborg but That's Okay: B

This movie is often stunning with its visual style, heartwarming and tearjerking with its drama and even funny with its quirky characters.

But it's also often loud, annoying, and maybe too weird. Still, fans of Korean cinema should probably give it a look. I wont review it as its not close to being in my two genres.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I'm a Cyborg but That's Okay: B
> 
> This movie is often stunning with its visual style, heartwarming and tearjerking with its drama and even funny with its quirky characters.
> 
> But it's also often loud, annoying, and maybe too weird. Still, fans of Korean cinema should probably give it a look. I wont review it as its not close to being in my two genres.



That movie had some really strange ideas, but it was pretty good stuff. 

I AM NUKE BOMB!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Home Alone | 7/10 | B-

It's not as funny as I recall, and it doesn't exactly stand out in a lot of areas, but I'll be darned if it doesn't have a lot of heart.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

King Kong (1933) | 6.5/10 | C+

Over-hyped movie. The effects used in the movie were really cool, but I the characters were really bland and undeveloped. The whole thing sort of felt rushed, but the movie didn't feel fast, and that doesn't really feel like a good thing. People claim that this movie evokes a lot of emotions for Kong, but I didn't see anything but a barbaric beast who wanted to have his way.


----------



## Ash (Jun 14, 2011)

Red Riding Hood (2011). /10

Twilight was better, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Home Alone | 7/10 | B-
> 
> It's not as funny as I recall,




Exactly how I felt when I watched it again recently. Reminded me how much I've grown up, which made me feel a bit sad.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 14, 2011)

The original King Kong is the most overrated movie ever, it has the depth of a pencil.

I'm a Cyborg but it's okay should be watched simply because you'll never come across anything like it. It's so weird that I can't help but like it.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 14, 2011)

No King Kong isn't overrated simply for it's huge technological accomplishments.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

Sure, but the character's are lame, and it's not as great as people say. Yeah, it changed the game with it's effects and stuff, but since when does that make it a perfect movie?

I'm watching the 76' version right now, and so far I prefer it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2011)

King Kong (1976) | 7.5/10 | B

Wow, I really do prefer this film to the original in almost every way. The characters were much more interesting, especially the relationship between Dwan, our heroine, and Kong. My only problems being that Kong looks pretty bad in this movie. . I mean, it’s obviously a guy in a gorilla suit, which wouldn’t be a bad thing necessarily, but he doesn’t even try to act animalistic in a lot of scenes. That, and some cheesy dialogue and the rushed romance between Dwan and Jeff Bridge's character. Besides that though, pretty good.


----------



## Jena (Jun 14, 2011)

Star Wars III: Revenge of the Sith- GAH MY BRAIN IS MELTING/10

I decided to give this movie another go as I haven't seen it all the way through since it first came out (and I was a kid at the time). I thought I might have been judging it too harshly.

Yeah...no. I was judging it about right. I could barely finish it. I got _sooo_ bored.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2011)

I saw the 76 version of King Kong in the 90s, and I remember I liked it a lot. It does get a bad rep for being campy and what not. I should add that on my list of movies to re-watch.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2011)

*To Kill A Mocking Bird* (1962)​
I approached "To Kill A Mocking Bird" with utter curiosity. Would this certified classic last the test of time? An even better question, does it in fact live up to its ambition as being a faithful adaption of one of the greatest American novels? 

I, like many people who have grown up in the good ol U.S of A have read the novel written by Harper Lee in school. I somewhat remember watching clips of this movie in class as well, but not much stuck aside from Scout (the young protagonist of the story). This movie is often cited in many top 100 list, and A.F.I. did call Atticus Finch the greatest movie hero or something along those lines. 

While I won't go as far to say that Finch is the greatest hero, he is certainly a very admirable character. Finch is the ultimate dad, telling everyone what is right and what is wrong, looking all sophisticated and wise. Gregory Peck really did a great job of portraying him, he acts just as he did in the book more or less. 

Usually kids in movies are not good things, but I really love the the portrayal of the young main characters in Scout and Jem. Kid actors from the 60s really just come off as innocent and naive in a very cute and charming way. Not like today where some kids are just smart asses and stuff (like Will Smith's kid ). 

The movie at least at first, is more or less following Scout and Jem's adventures around the boondocks in the dirty south. It's kinda like a 60s versions of the "Rugrats". It's pretty interesting, but it kinda goes on for too long. There is also one character who I think is totally pointless. That is Dill, who is Jem and Scout's friend who visits once in a while. That character has no direction whats so ever, and he really could just be cut out and nothing would change. Plus, Scout and Jem are cute while this kid looks like a donkey (well, that kinda makes him cute too).

Anyway, a major problem with this movie is that it loses its direction. The major plot point in this movie is that Atticus is a lawyer with a strong sense of justice, and he is defending this black man in a case that is destined to fail due to the bias southern jury. But the first act of the movie and really the premise of the book, is that we're seeing all this serious shit from the perspective of kids. Thus, giving us the illusion that we're learning or growing up with these children. The movie failed to capture this, and it is evident because once the movie gets to the trial scene you forget the kids even exist. The situation is so heavy, that it conquers the entire feel of the movie and changes it into something else.

It no longer feels like Scout is really learning anything, she is merely reacting. We don't get any perspective, opinion or insight from the kids, so they are just observing what's going on as we are. It's really a shame, because this is ultimately what makes this movie worst than the book. 

Needless to say, the storyline for the movie is still powerful. If you don't know what happens, there are a lot of tense scenes (it's still no where near as good as the book in these regards though). Like Atticus staring down a lynch mob, or Jem and Scout sneaking onto crazy Boo Bradley's porch. 

The movie does have a nice theme of compromise, and themes are always pluses for me. Attitcus tells Scout what compromise means, but it kinda just comes off as parental fluff. Atticus doesn't really give the impression that he would ever compromise due to his insanely strong sense of justice. But there are scenes like where he has to use a gun which he is against, or when he decides not to turn in Boo Bradley due to him ultimately committing a good deed despite the fact that he broke the law, in which really supplement this ideology of that one must give in as well as take.

One more criticism, is that the ending of the movie is a little hokey. The kids get into some deep shit, and all of a sudden they're saved out of no where by some dude, it is pretty unrealistic. 


The main characters are all very likable and there is some good acting all around (especially Pecker). Brock Peters who plays the black convict Robinson, also delivers a strong performance. The evil hicks are a little hokey, but I like the black and white approach the film takes. Despite my criticisms, I thought the film was still very heart warming and its good messages were always flooding my head (in a good way). It doesn't really live up to the book (it also has quite a few differences), but if you're interested in looking into the novel I think watching this might be a good way to prep it.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 15, 2011)

Stunna, I hope you're not planning to watch King Kong Lives


Sunshine 7/10

Despite being predictable for the most part and showing influences from a couple of movies, it was fairly enjoyable, particurarly the first half. The best part of the movie was the atmosphere; great visuals and music.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2011)

lol, my feelings on the King Kong movies

1) Original: While yes, it is dated, I do think it still has a neat sense of adventure. But yes, the characters were kind of dull. I'd still give it at least 3/4(maybe more)

2) 1970's version: It has its moments, but I found the relationship between Kong and the girl to be way to creepy.....King Kong's facial expressions looked like rape faces and the continuity errors are uber glaring. I'd give it a 2/4 or maybe a 2.5/4.

3) King Kong Lives: I only remember the premise(two Kongs) and Kong snapping a guy in two. Also, monkey sex happening at the same time as human sex........Man, I kind of want to watch it now. 

4) Son of Kong: I only remember the ending.

5) Newest King Kong: 3/4 stars. It tries too hard to be great, in my opinion, making everything rather mawkish. Still, it does have standout drama and action.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

V for Vendetta | 9.5/10 | A

This was a great movie. And no, I did not take any political undertones pertaining to this movie into account, nor do I know anything about the source material. On it's won, it was good.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2011)

Not if you read the actual source material


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Which I didn't. Seems like it'd be a good read though.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Which I didn't. Seems like it'd be a good read though.



honestly I really liked the movie when I first saw it and I didn't read the book.  Then I read it and I noticed how the movie had pretty much distorted the intent and entire point of the whole story.  It kinda ruined it for me.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

I've heard about how in the book, V wasn't as heroic or sympathetic. Nor was he so important. I personally do think that take on his character would have been more interesting, but I'll take this incarnation.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Point Break | 6.5/10 | B-

Decent action. I found Swayze's character the most interesting. Something doesn't sit well with me... I can't really point it out at the moment.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

Hanna | 8.5/10 | B

What I loved the most about this movie was the choreography and the soundtrack. The Chemical Brothers made a phenomenal score with this movie. Nice twist at the end too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked Shaun of the Dead. And Hot Fuzz, though admittedly rather weak, had some good points.
> 
> But Paul was garbage.


Shaun of the Dead was alright,but Hot Fuzz is the shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2011)

King Kong (2005) | 8.5/10 | B+

My favorite, and in my opinion, the superior Kong picture. The cast was great, though Brody's character was pretty bland, and some of the cast and their relationships felt unnecessary and added unneeded length to the film, and not much else; take Jimmy and Captain Hayes for example. The movie was also over-dramatic, full of slow-motion that wasn't needed. Examples being the scenes where the natives attacked the crew, when Carl is telling Jack about Skull Island, and when the crew's exploring the island. I also feel like the film may have had _too much_ action. I mean, it was well done and all, but it seemed like every single scene with the crew after Ann's kidnapping has them either running away from, or fighting off hordes of dinosaurs or giant insects. Just gets a bit tiring after awhile, you know? But those are the only complaints that come to mind. Overall a really good version. I don't think Peter Jackson's take on the eight wonder of the world will be outdone any time soon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't think Peter Jackson's take on the eight wonder of the world will be outdone any time soon.



I dunno...."King of the Lost World" was pretty stunning. I think you need to see that before you make your final conclusion.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Jun 16, 2011)

X-men: First Class  8.5/10. The best of that franchise to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2011)

So Green Lantern sucks apparently.  Who didn't see that coming?

I don't think it will be that successful either.  Maybe I'm crazy... but I consider it another Comic Con success that would win over the majority (Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim, Tron, Green Hornet, etc.)  It will definitely be interesting to see what the box office is this weekend.  My guess is less than 50 million.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno...."King of the Lost World" was pretty stunning. I think you need to see that before you make your final conclusion.



Wait, there's been another Kong movie since Jackson's?

Googling.

EDIT: Wait, that's an Asylum movie? lol, successful troll.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The movie was also over-dramatic, full of slow-motion that wasn't needed.



S....K....U....L....L....I....S....L....A....N....D

*cue expected screams*


I do like this movie as well. I'm not a big fan of the King Kong story in general, but I did like this adaptation. It was nice to see the female character be something a little more than just the blonde bimbo for Kong. She actually had a personality.

And I love how when they're on the boat shooting their movie, they are saying lines from the original King Kong


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah, I love the throw backs, like how when they're in New York showing off Kong in the show, the music playing is the theme from the original.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I dunno...."King of the Lost World" was pretty stunning. I think you need to see that before you make your final conclusion.



I remember that movie. It's right up there with _2001 Yonggary_ and _Gargantua _as the most stunning giant monster movie


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 16, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Not if you read the actual source material



You know the real Guy Fawkes was actually fighting for Spain and the catholic church and blowing up parliament was only a piece of his plan to restore catholic dominance? Technically the movie makes way more sense in comparison to the graphic novel but... meh.

Last film I saw was Social network. I'd give it an 8/10. Andrew Garfield really stood out to me, and Jesse Eisenberg got really into character as a nerd attempting to be an emotionless twat but succeeding in being kind of a jerk. Overall it was a good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Memento | 10/10 | A+

My favorite Nolan film (well, maybe. Inception's a good contender I guess). I loved how you come to comprehend the story at the same rate that Leonard does. One of the best psycho thrillers I've seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So Green Lantern sucks apparently.  Who didn't see that coming?
> 
> I don't think it will be that successful either.  Maybe I'm crazy... but I consider it another Comic Con success that would win over the majority (Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim, Tron, Green Hornet, etc.)  It will definitely be interesting to see what the box office is this weekend.  My guess is less than 50 million.



Seems like Comic book movies aren't doing that good now, so it'll be lower than estimated because I know a few people who have backed out from watching this since the reviews came out. 

And Tron did alot better than the others you listed.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Good Will Hunting | 10/10 | A+


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2011)

> So Green Lantern sucks apparently. Who didn't see that coming?
> 
> I don't think it will be that successful either. Maybe I'm crazy... but I consider it another Comic Con success that would win over the majority (Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim, Tron, Green Hornet, etc.) It will definitely be interesting to see what the box office is this weekend. My guess is less than 50 million.



I suspect it will be like Fantastic Four meets the Green Hornet. I think it will gross 100 mil total.



> Wait, there's been another Kong movie since Jackson's?
> 
> Googling.
> 
> EDIT: Wait, that's an Asylum movie? lol, successful troll.



lol, damn.

Anyway,

Vengeance(2009) - I decided I'm not going to review this because I have little to say, but I'll talk a little bit about it here. It's a Johnnie To Hong Kong/French co-production starring Johnny Hallyday and Anthony Wong. It's about a former gangster(Hallyday) whose daughters family is slaughtered in HK. He goes there and vows to track the killers down. However, his memory is slipping away, so he recruits three experienced hitmen(Anthony Wong leads them) for help.

I'm not familiar with To's work(I only have seen The Heroic Trio), but I can only describe it as "John Woo" meets "Luc Besson". There's plenty of style, with some fantastic photography and badass slow motion. In terms of story, imagine "Memento" but with the structure of "Taken"(we see Hallyday's memory slipping and there are a few effective moments where he's beginning to forget who his friends are and where he is). 

The characters are all interesting. While not great, Hallyday works in the role and Anthony Wong is great as usual.

It's a pretty good movie. However, I felt certain scenes dragged. Either they take too long to conclude and they come across as padding/

I'd give it a "B".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Monty Python and the Holy Grail | 8/10 | B

This movie has both gotten less funny and at the same time hilarious with since I've last seen it. There are some jokes that don't work in my opinion, but those that do _really_ work now that I'm older and can put them into context and understand the innuendo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So Green Lantern sucks apparently.  Who didn't see that coming?
> 
> I don't think it will be that successful either.  Maybe I'm crazy... but I consider it another Comic Con success that would win over the majority (Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim, Tron, Green Hornet, etc.)  It will definitely be interesting to see what the box office is this weekend.  My guess is less than 50 million.




If you asked me if Green Lantern would suck and not Thor or X-men: First Class about a year ago I probably would have called folly :ho.

Also, who the heck likes Green Hornet?


----------



## Nakor (Jun 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So Green Lantern sucks apparently.  Who didn't see that coming?
> 
> I don't think it will be that successful either.  Maybe I'm crazy... but I consider it another Comic Con success that would win over the majority (Kick Ass, Scott Pilgrim, Tron, Green Hornet, etc.)  It will definitely be interesting to see what the box office is this weekend.  My guess is less than 50 million.



I still will go see it. I like Ryan Reynolds. I'm sure the action will at least be entertaining..so there's always that. I'm not going to read any reviews since I know I'm going to see it.

I think it can def. hit 50 million, but not sure how much higher. Overall it'll make over 100 million in the states.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

*Citizen Kane* 

_9.5/10_ 

Brilliant movie, but not one that particularly moved me. Probably wouldn't put it in my top 10, but its a movie that I think everyone should see.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Citizen Kane*
> 
> _9.5/10_
> 
> Brilliant movie, but not one that particularly moved me. Probably wouldn't put it iny top 10, but its a movie that I think everyone should see.




what would be in your top ten :ho? the curious case of metroid prime sucks :ho?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Y'know, I started on Citizen Kane the other night but haven't finished it yet. Pretty good so far, sure...


----------



## Sanshouo (Jun 16, 2011)

X-Men: First Class 8/10 
Solid movie. I'm not much of a comic book fan, but superhero movies usually keep me pretty entertained. Good action scenes, pretty funny sometimes as well. Magneto was a badass.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what would be in your top ten :ho? the curious case of metroid prime sucks :ho?






 

My Top 10: 
1. The Good The Bad and The Ugly
2. The Godfather 
3. The Godfather II 
4. Its a Wonderful Life
5. Metropolis
6. Goodfellas 
7. 2001: A Space Odyssey  
8. Jurassic Park
9. The Thing
10. Dr. Strangelove


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _I know no one asked, but here's my tentative top 10 list, in no particular order_ 




10. Memento
9. Back to the Future
8. Amadeus
7. Ben-Hur
6. The Breakfast Club
5. Rocky
4. Big
3. Terminator 2: Judgment Day
2. Fight Club
1. Boyz N the Hood


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _I know no one asked, but here's my tentative top 10 list, in no particular order_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




no one fucking asked you.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> no one fucking asked you.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> no one fucking asked you.





Being sarcastic?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I would hope so, or my feelings would be severely hurt.

Heck, I may even shed a tear or two.


----------



## bachaa (Jun 16, 2011)

I catched 'A Bronx Tale' on spike and it is a great movie even for today's standards, 10/10.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

So what say you now, VbD? 

I know my Top 10 lacked stale racing simulation but I think its pretty neat.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll never reveal my true intentions.



> So what say you now, VbD?
> 
> I know my Top 10 lacked stale racing simulation but I think its pretty neat.



I'll kill you !!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

That's enough to warrant the tears.

Thanks. Douche.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: _I know no one asked, but here's my tentative top 10 list, in no particular order_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's my top ten. The top 5 is pretty accurate. Bottom 5 I'm not too sure so I had to make some gut checks :ho.

10) The Fly 
9) Do The Right Thing
8) Toy Story 3 
7) Black Swan
6) Up In The Air

5) Frankenstein
4) The Day The Earth Stood Still
3) 12 Angry Men
2) Bonnie & Clyde
1) 2001: A Space Odyssey

All of them are their original versions except for The Fly in which I prefer the 80s version.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Which version of The Fly?

The Great Mouse Detective | 7.5/10 | B

Pretty fun movie. Didn't really feel much mystery or tension that I would expect out of a Sherlock Holmes "parody" though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

Martial I liked Vengeance too, but didn't you think the main guy was terrible? I know he's not an actor but his acting was cringeworthy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

The 80s version of "The Fly" is my favorite.  I remember the 50s one was good, but I saw it too long ago for me to rate it.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Here's my top ten. The top 5 is pretty accurate. Bottom 5 I'm not too sure so I had to make some gut checks :ho.
> 
> 10) The Fly
> 9) Do The Right Thing
> ...



AHA! I knew my top 10 looked a little funny. 

Edited.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I haven't made it through an entire sitting of 2001 yet, lol


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

That's why it is the best. It thins out the weak!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

What are you trying to imply there.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

And since we're mentioning originals, the Metropoilis in my list is referring to the 1927 version, not the anime.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Martial I liked Vengeance too, but didn't you think the main guy was terrible? I know he's not an actor but his acting was cringeworthy.



I didn't think he was terrible, but it was obvious he wasn't an actor. He was adequate, but I think a better("real") actor would've made the film better. I wouldn't even call his performance awkward. He just often feels a little flat.

I figure I might as well throw in my Top 10 favorite movies since no one asked me either.

1) Jaws
2) The Thing
3) Enter the Dragon
4) Fearless
5) Jurasic Park
6) The Blair Witch Project
7) The Pit and the Pendulum(1960's version)
8) Gojira
9) And Then There Were None.
10) City of the Living Dead(AKA Gates of Hell)

Obviously these numbers change quite often.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't like the implication that I'm weak for thinking that the beginning of 2001 is painfully slow.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What are you trying to imply there.



You have a very similar assessment of King Kong as I did.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

As you _did_? You're referring to my thinking that the original is overrated? And I don't see what that has to do with 2001.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2011)

I think "2001" is pretty boring........Albeit stunning at times. Nevertheless, the downtime overpowers what I did like about the film.

Well made, just too slow.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> As you _did_? You're referring to my thinking that the original is overrated?


Yes.



> And I don't see what that has to do with 2001.



Nothing, hence why I didn't mention 2001 .


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I figure I might as well throw in my Top 10 favorite movies since no one asked me either.
> 
> 1) Jaws
> *2) The Thing*3) Enter the Dragon
> ...



Good man. 

-------------------------------

I like how no one can resist doing a top 10 when they see someone else do it. Its like the bubble-paper (that comes with the packages) of the nternet.


----------



## Pandorum (Jun 16, 2011)

List of my top ten.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 16, 2011)

I always watch 2001 with a group to troll the fuck out them, it really is amusing to see people who want everything quickly having to wait.



> And since we're mentioning originals, the Metropoilis in my list is referring to the 1927 version, not the anime.



While the anime was damn good in it own right, I have to say the original is a masterpiece. 

I don't even know where to begin with a Top 10 so not gonna bother.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you still believe that it's overrated? And may I ask your opinion of the 76' adaption? Everyone I talk to says it sucks balls, but I prefer it to the original.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

My Top Ten is probably stupid.


*Spoiler*: __ 




10. A Little Princess
9. Shrek
8. Moulin Rouge
7. Jurassic Park
6. Ferris Bueller's Day Off
5. The Road to El Dorado
4. Groundhog Day
3. Prince of Egypt
2. A.I. Artificial Intelligence
1. Princess Mononoke


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I was thinking about putting A.I. in my top ten.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> My Top Ten is probably stupid.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Not bad at all.... Shrek brings the whole thing down a bit though, IMHO.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I do sort of agree. Shrek hasn't aged well if you ask me. But that's why they call it opinion.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> My Top Ten is probably stupid.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



WHAT A LOSER LOL!!! EVERYONE LAUGH AT THIS KID!!!!

Nah, just joshing. I was thinking of putting Princess Monoke on my list as well, went up as high as 7 before I made some CUT BACKS.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Not bad at all.... Shrek brings the whole thing down a bit though, IMHO.



Yeah. I just had to include it because it's one of those movies that I've watched a thousand times but still chuckle at. 

I haven't seen any Shrek movie beyond Shrek 2 as well, so the franchise never really got ruined for me. Aren't they on like Shrek 5 now?



Violent By Design said:


> WHAT A LOSER LOL!!! EVERYONE LAUGH AT THIS KID!!!!


NUUUUUUURRRRRRR


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Do you still believe that it's overrated? And may I ask your opinion of the 76' adaption? Everyone I talk to says it sucks balls, but I prefer it to the original.


The latest one was Shrek 4, which I didn't see.

But there's a Puss n' Boots spin off coming out this year.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> King Kong 76



I saw King kong 76 when I was young and I loved the movie. It looks kinda bootleg though. I'd have to rewatch it again in order to properly compare it to the original.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I don't see why Kong '33 receives as much praise as it does. I mean, obviously it deserves recognition for it's revolutionary special effects which are still admirable to this day, but besides that it's honestly not that great. It's later adaptions easily outdo it in my opinion.


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Stunna, I think you quoted the wrong person.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

No, I was just referencing my last post in case it was overlooked


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2011)

I think we should just all go and watch an Uwe Boll movie.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 16, 2011)

Green Lantern: 4/10

Bastards.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I think we should just all go and watch an Uwe Boll movie.


lolno**


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I think we should just all go and watch an Uwe Boll movie.



Speaking of so bad its good movies, I'm sure most of you have heard of Troll 2 by now, right? 

If you still haven't seen it you need to see it right now. Like, yesterday now. Words can't begin to do it justice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 16, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Speaking of so bad its good movies, I'm sure most of you have heard of Troll 2 by now, right?
> 
> If you still haven't seen it you need to see it right now. Like, yesterday now. Words can't begin to do it justice.



I reviewed it! SECRET JAPAN OFFICIAL SITE

Pretty epic in its badness!


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Speaking of so bad its good movies, I'm sure most of you have heard of Troll 2 by now, right?
> 
> If you still haven't seen it you need to see it right now. Like, yesterday now. Words can't begin to do it justice.



Gordy the Pig.

That is all.

A treasured monstrosity from my youth.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2011)

Super 8:  9/10.  An instant classic.  Best summer movie this year by far.  I just saw Elle Fanning in Somewhere earlier in the year.  Is it me or does she already seem more grown up than Dakota?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I already prefer her. I've heard Dakota's a jerk behind the scenes.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2011)

She has more talent too btw.  Dakota was pretty decent in The Runaways.  But her other performances have always sort of irked me.

(Dakota was in the wonderful Coraline though.  So I will give her credit for that.)


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2011)

*Sleeping Beauty(1959)*​


Over the course of two days, I decided to further my curiosity on the Silver Age Disney films. My choice of weapon was "Sleeping Beauty", which I watched in two sittings (had to stop the last 15 minutes due to some other problems).  I have a very odd thought process for picking movies. I figured, this movie is an all time classic, and even though it looks a little dry looking from the outside it could just mean it ends up becoming a great adventure. Well, I was kinda wrong but at the same time kinda right.


Sleeping Beauty isn't really outdated or boring per say. Visually, it is one of the most amazing movies I've seen. I mean the backgrounds and choice of colors, it all just gives you this wonderful fairy tale world. That's one thing that this movie really captures, it gives you the feeling that you're in a folk tale, but with that comes plenty of cons.

Similar to many children stories, Sleeping Beauty has no character development. All of the characters start are the way they are with no prior explanation, and they stay like this for the entire movie. In fact, forget the development in regards to the actual princess (Aurora voiced by Mary Cotsa) is basically a blank template. They try to give you the impression that she's the character to follow and feel bad for, but really she's nothing more than a plot device. We know nothing about her, and she barely appears in the movie - in fact the true protagonist are her three fairy god mothers. Oh wait...I forgot to say the premise - shame on any of you if you do not know the premise to this classic.

Basically, the "main character" Aurora is born at the start of the movie, and the kingdom is all happy and partying because she's the princess and all that good stuff. In fact, the young princess basically has a marriage set up to the young Prince Phillip which will unite two kingdoms. But then an evil fairy named Maleficent bust down the walls like the Kool-Aid guy and puts a curse on the baby princess. On Aurora's 16th birthday, she's gonna die more or less. The fairy god mothers (aka the "good" fairies), use their powers to try to weaken the curse, and they decide to take the young princess into hiding, so the evil witch can't find her to re-strengthen the curse. From then on, you can kinda guess where the story goes. Aurora grows tired of living in seclusion, she meets Prince Phillip, she gets in deep shit etc.

The plot is something that we've all seen before, so it's naturally not that interesting. What makes it bad is that the delivery is rather poor. For instance, we never really grow attached to Aurora. And talk about love at first sight, Prince Phillip basically stumbles onto Aurora out in the woods and they break into song talking about them being in each others dreams (to be fair though, the song is pretty catch. In fact I can't get it out of my head as I'm writing this). This love thing would be cool and all if we at least got to see their dreams, but as an audience we're forced to take their word for it. 

To even further damper how fake this romance is. Aurora finds out that she is a Princess that night (since it is her 16th birthday and all that, so she can come out of hiding), so the fairy god parents tell her she has to go to the palace tonight and all that. She breaks down and cries because....that means her date with a random guy she met in the woods has to be canceled? (She doesn't know that Phillip is the prince, don't worry none of this are spoilers it's just a really shallow plot). There's no point even talking about Phillip, granted he is more interested than his female counter part - he's really just a typical prince charming type of fella.

The fairy god parents are actually quite entertaining. There are three of them. One is the leader and is really bossy, one is super nice to the point where she comes off as that senile and naive aunt everyone has and one that is just really sassy. They have pretty good chemistry, and for the most part they're likable. A lot of the movies funny moments come from these guys, if not all.

The individual that steals the show is Maleficent, voiced by Eleanor Audley. As I mentioned before, she just pops into the beginning of the film and starts causing trouble. It's hard not to respect a villain who is so diabolical. Basically, Maleficent is just the essence of evil. A person who is bad for the sake of being bad, but she loves it so much that it comes off as highly entertaining. One can't help but pay attention to what Maleficent has to say, she is just so commanding and charismatic. I think she is up there with "The Lion King's" Scar and "101 Dalmatians" Cruella de Vil as the top Disney Villains. 

The movie has pretty questionable pacing despite it being short. The sequences don't really chain together to well, and because the movie is really short there isn't much depth to it. However, the last act of the movie is just epic. Basically once Prince Phillip gets his sword and shield, the next 10 minutes or so becomes so riveting. The visuals, stunning animation and the score (which is one of the best scores for an animated movie) come together so well to produce a bunch of powerful sequences. 

Sleeping Beauty is a great movie for kids. Kids will probably be shocked by how powerful the film comes off. Visually, the movie is amazing and the animation is top notch (it was the most expensive animated film at the time of its release, in fact it was in development for about 8 years and it shows). Kids won't mind the shallow characters, and to be honest they'll probably be scared of Maleficent. For adults, I say if you got an hour and you're curious - it's worth a shot. I wouldn't expect to be blown away, but the movie has its fair share of moments. It's always nice to check out the classics and in the end it was a decent watch.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

What do you think of AnnaSophia Robb in comparison to the Fanning sisters?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 16, 2011)

Maleficent is the best Disney villain of all time.  I give you props for recognizing that.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 16, 2011)

Its been ages since I've last seen _Sleeping Beauty_. Truth be told, that movie is mostly a blur to me. A few memorable scenes and characters here and there, but nothing more. I remember it being quite magical but it didn't enchant me in the same manner as some of the other Disney classics (Aladdin, Lion King, etc.). I'm rather curious as to how I would perceive it today so I guess I'll rewatch it (and see if Violent's words ring true to my ears).


----------



## Jena (Jun 16, 2011)

Sleeping Beauty...yeah, not really a fan of it.

Maleficent is badarse though. 

Dornroschen or whatever the hell Sleeping Beauty's name is in English is an annoying little twat.
And Prince Phillip is the just the prince from Sleeping Beauty but with different colored hair.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Maleficent is the best Disney villain of all time.  I give you props for recognizing that.



Ursula from_The Little Mermaid_ is the best Disney villain actually, but Maleficent is close so I understand your mistake.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 16, 2011)

You guys are giving Super 8 some good reviews, I'm guessing it's worth a check?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)

I think Judge Claude Frollo's a pretty good villain.

And yes, Super 8's worth a check. One of the best of the year so far.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 16, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Ursula from_The Little Mermaid_ is the best Disney villain actually, but Maleficent is close so I understand your mistake.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyFVG4VfPmg[/YOUTUBE]


Hmm, alright, I'm gonna check it out!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2011)

I actually prefer Poor Unfortunate Souls to Hellfire, but I know I'm in the minority there. Both are Disney Villain Songs at their finest.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 16, 2011)

Both are truly magnificent. If anything, seeing these old videos reaffirm my adoration for those animation styles.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

I forgot if I posted this last night, but:

Monty Python's Life of Brian | 9/10 | A-

Hilarious. I prefer it to Holy Grail.


----------



## Liverbird (Jun 17, 2011)

Count of Monte Cristo 8/10 - Great movie, totally worth watching it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Twilight Review_ 





*Twilight Review/Rant*

Now, I’m obviously late for the bandwagon, but that’s not really relevant. I decided to sit down and watch Twilight to really discern for myself what was good about it and what was bad. Unfortunately, the bad severely outweighs the good, and I recognize the film for the load of cinematic dribble that it is. But, to be fair, I suppose I’ll begin with what I liked about the movie, and then cover the less favorable aspects… but this will be brief.

Now, I have to say, visually, Twilight isn’t great or anything, but the blue tint that seems to haunt every single scene at least seems fitting for the movie. I assume it’s supposed to reflect the cold nature, both physically and metaphorically, of the vampires, primarily Edward Cullen, our hero of this story, and the second main protagonist, who is, as I said, revealed to be a vampire, but I’ll touch more on that momentarily. The blue tint is also supposed to represent the emotionless and cold Bella, the second protagonist, and our heroine, if my assumptions are correct. Again, I’ll touch on that momentarily. The soundtrack, which seems to be constructed of purely independent sources, also fits the movie. I didn’t care for most of the songs, but it fits with the teen demographic that the movie is obviously targeted to. Those are all of the positives that came to mind while watching the movie, which may be due to preset biases, but I highly doubt that. Now to what went wrong, let’s begin with the characters, whom are the biggest problems with this movie.

As I stated, the main character is Isabella “Bella” Swan, who moves to Forks to reside with her father because her mother and her stepfather are going to travel abroad. Moving to Forks, she meets up with her father, whom she hasn’t seen in a long time, and she also seems to immediately collect an ensemble of underdeveloped, comedic relief friends at her new high school. This astounds me, as Bella is a very bland character, and an unconvincing leading role, especially if she is supposed to represent the average teenage girl. Her father and her friends are shy interesting as well. All of the scenes where she converses with these characters are very boring, and almost Seinfeldian in nature; by that, I mean they carry on in a very realistic manner, in that they speak of very trivial and uninteresting topics. However, Seinfeldian conversations are supposed to be comedic, that’s what’s entertaining about them, and why they work. These conversations often lead to nowhere, and the topic of which are usually irrelevant to the plot and involving uninteresting teenage crap.  If awkwardness was what they were striving for, they succeeded.

Our other protagonist is a vampire in disguise, Edward Cullen, who resides in a family of vampires who all go by the same surname, though they are not necessarily related. Edward is almost over a hundred years old, but retains his youthful appearance as a seventeen year old, continuing to attend high school as a seventeen year old would, along with his “siblings”. The plot begins rolling when Edward finds himself uncontrollably attracted to Bella due to her peculiar stench, and his inability to read her mind. Why she has this stench, and why Edward is incapable of utilizing his telepathy on her is never explained, so we are forced to continue wondering why Bella has such relevance to the overall plot, why Edward lusts after her so, and why he’s willing to risk the secret and sanctity of his family over this bland, bland girl. Edward displays some of his otherworldly abilities rescuing Bella, but insists that they remain apart… and yet he continues to stalk her afterwards, not even allowing her the chance to pursue him in return.  Bella finally realizes that something is up, does a search on the surname “Cullen” (which leads her to a plethora of information on vampires. Good job, Cullens, why pick such a conspicuous name) and comes to the conclusion that Edward, is, indeed, one himself.

Now, this is where it gets really stupid. Bella realizes Edward is a vampire; realizes that he can barely control his lust for her and her blood; and confronts him, alone, in the woods. She then proceeds to pronounce her love for him, and boast that she has zero fear of the consequences of her hormone induced lust for vampires. Edward confirms that the feelings are mutual, and invites Bella into his den of vampires, one of which struggles to combat his starvation for human flesh (pretty inconsistent, as he seems very capable of resisting Bella’s blood in the film’s climax). This “average girl”, Bella, is pretty quick to accept the existence of vampires, throw herself into one’s arms, enter the den of a family of vampires, and almost sleep with Edward whom breaks into her room at night. There’s a difference between curiosity and love. Unfortunately, this movie lacks the intelligence to comprehend basic human emotion and common sense. It insults its audience by claiming that it’s showing what real love is, with the most imbecilic cast of characters.

Anyway, allow me to put that rant on the characters aside and get on with the plot, if you can call it that. Throughout the film’s first act, we are given glimpses of three nomadic vampires who are terrorizing forks. Said vampires later confront the Cullens, and do to the genius of Edward (inviting Bella to play baseball with them); the nomads quickly set their sights on Bella, dedicating themselves to devouring no other man but her. We’re given no reason for their obsession with Bella, but let’s assume it’s due to her non-explained powerful stench.

The film ultimately reaches a climax where James, the leader of the nomad vampires, corners Bella and assaults her, nearly killing her until Edward arrives to save the day. The two partake in a horrendously choreographed fight full of awful special effects like unnecessary slow-motion, something this movie obnoxiously shoves in our faces whenever a vampire is doing anything faster than a powerwalk. James is killed when reinforcements arrive, Bella is hospitalized, and she and Edward ignorantly continue dating.

In short, I must reiterate that this movie is a giant insult to its audience. The characters are either unrealistic, unforgivably uninteresting, or a combination of the two. It doesn’t feel like any of the characters grow, at least in a positive light, and unfortunately, I feel like it will only get worse with it’s sequels.

*Final Verdict:* 3.5/10 | D-​


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Watched *The Men Who Stare at Goats*.

7.5/10 - Such a weird movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 17, 2011)

Critical Mass 3/10

The highpoint of the movie was the beginning which was basically full of scenes cut out from Terminator 2. And I mean in a copy-paste way. For example: you remember the scene with Schwarzenegger firing at the police cars with the gatling gun, right? (of course you do) Now...everything was the same, except they cut out Schwarzenegger and placed  in Udo Kier holding simple machine gun. lol

And I'm also sure they placed in scenes from Universal Soldier too. The truck was from that movie,r for sure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2011)

Green Lantern: C+

While not especially good, I think it's harmless at worst. Pretty fun.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 17, 2011)

Loved Green Lanternand can't wait for the sequel


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Holy shit Sinestro is betraying the Lantern Corps. W/e, I  sorta felt bad for Hammond though for what happened to him. The whole  movie impressed me as a whole.


The first 10 minutes was fucking beast. 




A-


----------



## Stunna (Jun 17, 2011)

Green Lantern | 5/10 | C-

I don't feel comfortable putting it at a D, cause it's not Twilight bad, but it's not good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 17, 2011)

Megamind: B-

The drama worked better than the comedy, imo.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2011)

Super 8

super fun


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 18, 2011)

True Grit

B+

The Dude FTW


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2011)

*Master of the Flying Guillotine (1975)​**​*
Master of the Flying Guillotine is a cult classic if there ever was one. It's a highly imaginative and silly fighting movie that came out in the mid 70s, and people loved it. Well, those that saw it. It is actually highly inflectional, and you can see bits of it in other Eastern media. I myself, saw most of this film as a youth and I remember it was pretty kick ass. Saw it again, and have to say it still is.

Okay, let's get one thing straight. When watching this movie, there is a lot of bad stuff in it. I mean, the acting is wooden, it's very very very unrealistic, the punches and kicks often and notably whiff their opponents and there is no character development or even a lesson learned from this story.

But.........what this movie does have is a lot of heart and a zany ambition. The movie portrays itself as more of a cartoon. I think the best way to describe it, is that it captures the mythos around Kung Fu movies, and even more so is like the quintessential fantasy version of one. 

This is a sequel to a movie called "The One Armed Boxer". In the previous film, The One Armed Boxer played by Yu Yeng (who also directed the movie) killed the two main baddies who were hunting down Kung Fu fighters, and those two baddies happen to be students of the baddest blind, gullotine chucking mother fucker in China - Fung Sheng Wu Chi (Kim Kang) also known as "the Master of the Flying Guillotine". So basis of this story? Fung Sheng is chopping everyone's head off who has one arm in till he finds our beloved hero, the One Armed Boxer.

A lot of the characters have these kung fu based powers, and a lot of the fights have these elaborate traps and tricks. Like this Indian guy has his powers to stretch his arms (to anyone who plays video games, that sounds familiar right?) The world itself, is the typical martial arts world where the only thing that matters is Kung Fu, which makes it pretty fun.

One thing you'll get are fights, and a lot of them. There is a tournament that takes place in this movie, and we see the entire first round - seeing characters we'll never see again just fight each other. It's pointless, but it is cool and most of the fights are imaginative and well planned out. There is this fight where two guys are fighting over swords, I didn't really care for that one - that one was totally pointless .

Even though the characters aren't developed and are pretty one dimensional, they're relatively charismatic. The protagonist is actually the most boring guy, he's real plain jane. But the main villain, the Guillotine Master is just so intimidating. Just looking at him, I get the vibe that he could beat the crap out of anyone. There's this really hot chick who fights, her acting is terrible but at least she's cute. A pretty cool fighter is this guy from Thailand, he has a real sharp and crisp looking fighting style (it has blends of Thai boxing in it). Some other cool guys is the yoga fighter who stretches his limbs, this guy who fights exactly like a monkey, and a generic Kung Fu guy who rolls around on the floor a lot.

Our main character seems to use a lot of traps to fight his opponents. Usually picking or altering a terrain to exploit his opponents weaknesses. Though one thing that kinda bothers me, is that he has a ton of disciples - why not just have them all gang bang his enemies? I guess it's dishonorable, or maybe he's scared some of them would die.

Another thing that bothers me is the woman never really gets her definitive fight. It's kinda messed up that she's just chillin there after getting camera time in the start. 

Even though the punches often miss by some, the choreography at times can be rather dazzling. A lot of different styles, and the fights are a nice mix of "rawness" and dancing. 


Really, I'm not sure what it is about this movie - maybe it's a bit of its so bad its good. Maybe you can't just help but enjoy how ignorant everyone in the movie acts. The movie for all incentive purposes comes off as bootleg and cheap, but it still gives you all these cute powers and cool fights. Basically, think of a manga like Naruto which has a lot of similar problems, and put it in movie form. People who like Kung Fu movies should watch this film due to its historical significance (plus they'll like it), and this is a good movie for people who have never seen a Kung Fu movie. I think people will be taken by surprise by how many fights and gully abilities these people have. It's solid mindless fun, so check it out but don't expect a master piece. Also, make sure to get the restored version, not the one that cuts out a half hours worth of footage.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 18, 2011)

I ain't gonna lie.  Cowboys and Aliens looks great.  I will be really disappointed if it turns out to be a turd.


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 18, 2011)

*Emperors New Groove *- 10/10 

I never get tired of this movie 

*David Copperfield* - 9/10

I'm not sure if this is a tv series or a movie, but I don't care, young Daniel Radcliffe is sooo cute


----------



## Parallax (Jun 18, 2011)

Daria season 3

The show hits it's stride and tops even season 2 surprisingly.  The animation has improved and the characters are much more relate able and developed.  The finale changes things up for the next two seasons and I'm looking forward how it plays out.


----------



## Anarch (Jun 18, 2011)

The Punisher , on tv last night.

5/10 watchable


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 18, 2011)

Which Punisher movie was it?


----------



## Anarch (Jun 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Lantern - 6.5/10
Wasn't great, but not as bad as some reviews made it out to be. The ending was slightly lame, but never read the comics so don't know if they were just following that. If so, it's more forgivable.


----------



## Jena (Jun 18, 2011)

Troy: 6/10

This movie was just...alright. I'm relatively familiar with the Iliad, so it was nice to see that they kept some of its core elements for the movie. Some of the stuff they changed was a little annoying-such as adding in the stupid romance subplot-but others I was more ok with-like leaving out the rape and child-murder. But, then again, this was a stupid action movie so it didn't really matter how faithful it was to the source material.

On that note, I enjoyed it. The fighting looked really cool and definitely kept my interest. Aside from the action scenes, the movie was just kind of "ok". Not really great, not really bad.


----------



## Succubus (Jun 18, 2011)

Mulholland Drive 10/10

Awesome mindfuck movie


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> *Master of the Flying Guillotine (1975)​**​*
> Master of the Flying Guillotine is a cult classic if there ever was one. It's a highly imaginative and silly fighting movie that came out in the mid 70s, and people loved it. Well, does that saw it. It is actually highly inflectional, and you can see bits of it in other Eastern media. I myself, saw most of this film as a youth and I remember it was pretty kick ass. Saw it again, and have to say it still is.
> 
> Okay, let's get one thing straight. When watching this movie, there is a lot of bad stuff in it. I mean, the acting is wooden, it's very very very unrealistic, the punches and kicks often and notably whiff their opponents and there is no character development or even a lesson learned from this story.
> ...



lol, your review of it is better than mine. Yeah, this movie was a blast. 



> I ain't gonna lie. Cowboys and Aliens looks great. I will be really disappointed if it turns out to be a turd.



I dunno. I liked the first trailer, which was dark, mysterious and unique looking. However, the 2nd trailer made it look like a Michael Bay movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 18, 2011)

True Grit:
Very good movie with brilliant character focus,and a little humor thrown in. A little slow at first,but it got better. I love Cogburn,he was a badass.

Rating: 9.6/10


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _2001: A Space Odyssey_ 





*2001: A Space Odyssey*

_2001_ is one of the most peculiar movies that I have ever seen. It’s truly one that is open to any man’s personal interpretation, and the movie is surreal enough to justify and back up just about any theory that you’re capable of concocting to attempt to rationalize and find understanding in this movie. In that way, it’s genius. It truly mirrors life itself, and arguably, its entire goal and purpose: the pursuit for truth. Man, since its creation, has developed countless theories to explain its existence; the world around it; how it came to be, and how it will end; and so forth. In a way, analyzing this film long enough will force you to ask the same questions, and come up with your own answers. However, it’s not a movie for those unwilling to do such a thing. Refusal to analyze this movie will result in one finding in it a convoluted mess of beautiful cinematography, music, and scenery, but not much else. For the sake of the review, and to prevent my personal interpretations from inhibiting your imagination and influencing your own, I will critique the movie without any of my own perceived allegorical subtext.

The movie is separated into four acts, each telling a different story, sometimes in a different setting, but each intertwined by a single object: a black monolith of otherworldly capabilities. The movie does not explain its origin, its purpose, or anything about it, period; it is one of the many things left to the imagination. The first act takes place at the dawn of man, focusing on a tribe of apes who are soon forced out of their waterhole by a rival tribe, but soon after interacting with said monolith, a single ape figures out how to utilize a bone as both a tool and weapon, leading a rebellion against said rivals. Fast-forward millions of years, past our own time and into the future, and we’re introduced to a Dr. Heywood R. Floyd (William Sylvester) who is on a trip to a US outpost on the moon. It is there that we find that there have been odd disturbances, later revealed to be attributed to the monolith, which exists in this era as well. Floyd lacks enough screen time to properly be developed, but character and sensible plot development take a back seat to the more metaphorical messages one can gain from the movie itself. Skip forward once more eighteen months later, and we now focus on two astronauts: Dr. David Bowman (Keir Dullea) and Dr. Frank Poole (Gary Lockwood), and three other scientists who are in cryogenic hibernation. Again, any actual development of these characters is something you will fail to find, and consequently, when their lives are later endangered, there is no real tension. Said danger comes from artificial intelligent Hal 9000 (voiced by Douglas Rain) who operates most of the ship’s functions. Hal, believing the humans to be jeopardizing their mission (which is a trip to Jupiter), attempts to be rid of them. The rest of the movie tosses all grips on any form of reality to the wind, and is pure energy and symbolic scenery.

The movie is plagued by scenes of nothing but long shots, often showing nothing but deep space, stars, and a space station. All while classical music plays in the background. These shots often add little to the story, and merely show off Kubrick’s beautiful cinematography. Unfortunately, that makes it feel like a waste of time, and nothing more than unnecessary padding. The simplest actions seem to take longer than need be, and one may call me impatient, but I just want enough to comprehend what’s going on. Eye candy is nice, but please, don’t waste my time.

_2001_ is a special movie, and one that is not easily graded, in my opinion. Again, if one analyzes the movie, studying every detail and relating it to aspects of our own reality, they will find themselves lost in how amazingly complex the film is. However, on a basic level, when you ignore all of that, the movie is less than impressive. Without the symbolism, the movie comes off as doing nothing more than either throwing admirable scenery in your face while playing awe-inspiring music (which does in fact add to the tone and depth of the movie), or waste your time by showing you characters we never  really learn about, and consequently, never care about. Taking all of this into consideration, I ultimately come to the conclusion that _2001_ deserves all of the respect and adoration that it has received throughout the years. It’s an example that film is a medium of entertainment that transcends normal expectations, and even its own laws. When that happens, you truly have something magical. It just depends on how far you’re willing to look to find it. I believe that if you choose to go deep enough, you’ll find yourself satisfied with an undeniable classic.

*Final Verdict:* 9/10 | A-​


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2011)

_*Green Lantern-D*_
A filled to the brim with plots, it seems more like two movies slammed together so hard they shattered, and were stitched back together rather than one whole satisfying experience. A whiny douchy hero who only generates apathy paired with a antagonist that is easily more likeable to the point where the script goes into overdrive halfway through in an attempt to make the audience hate him. Along with some forced plot elements, perfunctory dialogue, and brief and forgettable action, there's really not much worth devoting two hours too.

Also Hal Jordan fights a giant cloud of shit at the end, complete with corn.


----------



## Koi (Jun 19, 2011)

I have been watching a lot of 30 Rock lately.  Not the funniest show I've ever seen but it definitely keeps me entertained.  And it's nice to see some of my favorite SNL actors doing things that are not the abomination that SNL has turned into.  And lol forever @ Dr. Spaceman.


Kenneth is my favorite character. :3


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 19, 2011)

Koi said:


> I have been watching a lot of 30 Rock lately.  Not the funniest show I've ever seen but it definitely keeps me entertained.  And it's nice to see some of my favorite SNL actors doing things that are not the abomination that SNL has turned into.  And lol forever @ Dr. Spaceman.
> 
> 
> Kenneth is my favorite character. :3



Show went to downhill hard post season 3. Shame because that was probably the best season.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2011)

lol, my review is in sig.

lol, Vono, I thought that it was like 4 movies spliced into one. Some of its subplots are flat out forgotten(the nephew).


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 19, 2011)

Old Boy - 8.5/10 but I did see the ending coming as soon as inset was first mentioned.


----------



## sphicentnxaur (Jun 19, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean- 8/10..I enjoyed it really...yeah, not as great as the first one but Captain Jack Sparrow is as charming and funny as always. Their acting was great and one of the best parts of the movie is the love story between Philip and Syrena....And I love those vampiric mermaids.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> 2001:* A Space Odyssey review:
> **
> The movie is plagued by scenes of nothing but long shots, often showing nothing but deep space, stars, and a space station. All while classical music plays in the background. These shots often add little to the story, and merely show off Kubrick’s beautiful cinematography.* Unfortunately, that makes it feel like a waste of time, and nothing more than unnecessary padding. The simplest actions seem to take longer than need be, and one may call me impatient, but I just want enough to comprehend what’s going on. Eye candy is nice, but please, don’t waste my time.



Yeaaaah, this paragraph by itself (particularly the emboldened) makes it clear that you kind of missed the point of the movie... and I think the fact that you STILL gave it a 9/10 without even getting it is a testament to how powerful this movie really was.  

To explain, this movie wasn't "plagued" by long shots... the long shots with classical music were the main characters in the film so to speak.* 2001: A Space Odyssey was about human achievement and us growing beyond the technology that was was "given" to us to help us but actually hindered us.* The sweeping music and (beautiful) long shots aren't supposed to move the plot forward, they are there so you take in how far man has come. 2001 was never met to be a typical plot so I don't know how fair it is to judge it on its failings to have a typical plot structure. If we are being completely honest, the movie IS eye-candy... but not in the Transformers sort of way because the eye-candy is actually telling us something in itself. 

Its all opinions really, but I notice a trend that people who end up hating 2001 do it because they were expecting a protagonist and antagonist to shout plot conflict and exposition at each other. If you take 2001: A Space Odyssey for what it is.... a purely visual experience and some of the best examples of pure filmmaking ever, unhindered by plot conventions (we assume that a film has to have a novel-like plot structure to be a film, but who made up that rule?) then its hard not to love it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



All of the elitist talk being said, I wasn't a fan of the last act of the movie with the psychedelic trip sequence. That was the one time I felt the film was dragging.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

Um... I gave it a 9/10 because I _do_ understand how powerful it is. Why would I give it one if it was any other way? I obviously didn't comprehend _all_ of it, but then again, Kubrick himself said how it's a movie purely left to personal interpretation.

I don't hate 2001. I did when I first tried to watch it, and it was annoying getting through it, because, as you said, I guess I missed the point. But I still stand by my opinion that some parts were longer than need be. Such as (as we both agree) the final act.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Um... I gave it a 9/10 because I _do_ understand how powerful it is. Why would I give it one if it was any other way? I obviously didn't comprehend _all_ of it, but then again, Kubrick himself said how it's a movie purely left to personal interpretation.
> 
> I don't hate 2001. I did when I first tried to watch it, and it was annoying getting through it, because, as you said, I guess I missed the point. But I still stand by my opinion that some parts were longer than need be. Such as (as we both agree) the final act.



I didn't say that you didn't understand how powerful it was. I was only suggesting that expecting typical plot conventions may have tied you up a bit and made you miss what the movie was really about... otherwise, you wouldn't complain about the long shots hindering plot, seeing as the film didn't really have a solid one to begin with.

And my second paragraph about people who hate 2001 wasn't referring to you at all. Clearly you didn't hate the movie. I was just saying that for the sake of sharing my experience.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh I see. Well, you're right. I was really taken aback by how different it was, but it was a good experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2011)

I still think A Clockwork Orange is Kubrick's most complete film.  I just purchased the 40 year anniversary edition.  As soon as I picked it up... I realized there would be a 50 year edition in 2021.  Oh well.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 19, 2011)

6.5/10 - Green Lantern. 

Typical story of man must overcome personal issues to become hero and save the Earth/Universe, and save and get the girl.  Good movie not great.  Nothing particularly exceptional in the story.  Oa is beatiful and its is fun to travel there through space with Hal.   I know very little about Green Lantern and its lore, but it wasn't very hard to follow.  It was good to see other popular Lanterns as well.  MartialHorror's review of this movie is spot on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 19, 2011)

True Grit (2010): B-

Wtf was this? And people said it was better then Green Lantern


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, your review of it is better than mine. Yeah, this movie was a blast.
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno. I liked the first trailer, which was dark, mysterious and unique looking. However, the 2nd trailer made it look like a Michael Bay movie.



Thanks brah. I hope this movie is on netflix, I know my friends will love a movie as ignorant as that .


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

Esp?ritudePantera said:


> True Grit (2010): B-
> 
> Wtf was this? And people said it was better then Green Lantern



Cause it is... my opinion of course, but lol


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2011)

The Filth and the Fury

really neat documentary about the sex pistols.  Good footage and interesting interviews.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

Heat 8/10

Hasn't aged as well as it should have, somewhat dated but still a great movie. The build up while slow and well done still seems to lack something, I just felt it wasn't cohesive enough and some of the side plots are well quite cliched. However Pacino's dialogue is as always unique, and both him and De Niro steal the show here. It's not exactly grounded in reality but it's a blast from start to finish. Half way through I realised I'd seen the movie years ago but never remembered the name.

Scent of a Woman 9/10

I've heard people call this overrated, contrived whatever but I really loved this movie. It's slow, somewhat implausible but impressive nonetheless. Well acted, well made and really well written. They should cut out the applause at the end though, abit cheesy.


----------



## g_core18 (Jun 19, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean 4: 6/10. It was good but it felt like they were just going through the motions a lot of the time.


----------



## Hunter (Jun 19, 2011)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Strangers Tides*
_6.5/10_​I felt they could have made the movie better. Especially the ending.


*Taken* 
_9/10_​If it's one thing I learned from this movie is that you do not fuck with Liam Neeson. I love this movie, fast paced, a lot of action and they were well shot. Well directed. He did not rest until he finds his Daughter. Kills without mercy or regret. Uses a lot wit. Makes James Bond look like a newb at his own game.  
Would recommend to see this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 19, 2011)

> Its all opinions really, but I notice a trend that people who end up hating 2001 do it because they were expecting a protagonist and antagonist to shout plot conflict and exposition at each other. If you take 2001: A Space Odyssey for what it is.... a purely visual experience and some of the best examples of pure filmmaking ever, unhindered by plot conventions (we assume that a film has to have a novel-like plot structure to be a film, but who made up that rule?) then its hard not to love it.



Not me. I just dont think long shots of slow moving space ships while classical music plays to be that compelling. I personally think Kubrick was at his most pretentious with that movie. 

You Kill Me: B+

Speaking of slow paced, this one is very leisurely paced, but it has so many interesting characters(played by solid actors) and so many brilliantly clever motifs that it was hard not to be drawn in. It's also pretty funny too. I love when Ben Kingsley(who is a hitman) is at an AA meeting and is describing that he is a killer and that his drinking is getting in the way of his work. The other AA people don't seem to register that he's a killer, just nodding their heads admirably. 

Probably one of my favorite Indy-comedies, if not my favorite.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

MH I watched Jason X yesterday, just the worst garbage ever. How it went from Friday 13th to this is beyond me. Someone kill the f-ing franchise with napalm.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> MH I watched Jason X yesterday, just the worst garbage ever. How it went from Friday 13th to this is beyond me. Someone kill the f-ing franchise with napalm.


But but but... the naked girl climbed into a sleeping bag and Jason smashed her against a tree!

I saw Jason X in the theater and I remember the audience was laughing hysterically during several scenes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 19, 2011)

That scene was fucking retarded, the whole film was just dumb. I mean a woman goes though a fist sized hole like a piece of ham


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jun 19, 2011)

The Art of Getting By
6.5/10 meh


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

The Matrix | 8.5/10 | B+


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 19, 2011)

Dog Day Afternoon 7.5/10

Oh Sal


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I still think A Clockwork Orange is Kubrick's most complete film.



What exactly do you mean by complete?



MartialHorror said:


> Not me. I just dont think long shots of slow moving space ships while classical music plays to be that compelling. I personally think Kubrick was at his most pretentious with that movie.



Remember when I called you a good man for having The Thing and Jurassic Park in your Top 10? Well, you just lost a whole lot of stock. You're only an "okay dude" now.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

Wait, _The Thing?_

Which version, cause I don't see how one is a "good man" for having the original on there,


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, _The Thing?_
> 
> Which version, cause I don't see how one is a "good man" for having the original on there,



I am referring to John Carpenter's 1982 version, one of the best sci-fi/horror films ever made IMO. PLEASE tell me we aren't talking about the same movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

I said _original._ As in the 1951 version. Of course not the Carpenter one, lol.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2011)

Ah, scared me.  

I didn't know if it was the original or not.


----------



## Aya~ (Jun 19, 2011)

we went to see pirates of the carribean 4 3d and we loved it 

as u can see from my set i am obsessed with it 10/10, better then the pevious ones even


----------



## Furious George (Jun 19, 2011)

*North By Northwest*

_8.5/10_

Really good stuff. Best 007 film yet.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hall Pass - 5/10 D+
I knew exactly what I was going get, but these type of movies never live up to what they could be.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That scene was fucking retarded, the whole film was just dumb. I mean a woman goes though a fist sized whole like a piece of ham



I liked it. But then again I just wanted to see Jason kill people,I knew plot-wise it would be atrocious shit. And RoboJason .


----------



## Yasha (Jun 19, 2011)

*Welcome to Dongmakgol*


A surreal, beautiful, funny and eventually moving piece of anti-war satire. The story is set in the middle of Korean War when 2 South Korean soldiers, 3 North Korean soldiers and a US navy pilot cross path in an isolated, peaceful and self-sustaining village that is completely unaware of the conflicts going on in the outside world. While it's not without its faults and some scenes require suspension of disbelief, it fully demonstrates the stupidity and the ridiculousness of war in the span of 2 hours. My favourite scene is when the soldiers work together to take down a wild boar that attacks the village. The entire scene is shown in slow-motion and has a lot of close-up shots of exaggerated expressions of the actors. It'll likely be the first scene I remember if someone mentions this film to me a few years from now. Also, last but not least, the soundtrack is great. Recommended!

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jun 19, 2011)

Full Metal Jacket | 9/10 | A

I personally prefer this to 2001.


----------



## Robin (Jun 19, 2011)

true grit 9.5/10 it was too short


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 19, 2011)

Le h?risson 8/10, Very nice movie, even though it omits a lot of things from the book it's based.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *North By Northwest*
> 
> _8.5/10_
> 
> Really good stuff. Best 007 film yet.



I fucking love North by Northwest.

I think the best part of the movie is just how fun and exciting and over the top the whole thing is.  I am a bit biased since I saw this on a big screen and just had a blast.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 19, 2011)

I think I just saw the best movie of all time. *Scarface.
*
I dont even know what to say.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

300 - 8/10
Pretty stupid movie, but entertaining all the same. I like the comic book look it had going.
I hung up my knowledge at the door when I watched it. That helped a lot. Movie wasn't really accurate, but did it need to be? 
Although I couldn't help but tell my brother about how the Spartans would have mass orgies before battle and encourage relationships within the army because it would make the men fight better so they didn't look bad in front of their lovers 
I think he almost punched me.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I think I just saw the best movie of all time. *Scarface.
> *
> I dont even know what to say.



I wouldn't call it a good movie per se

but fuck it's just so masculine that I can't help but love it.

Which is probably why every girl I've met either A) hates it or B) has no interest in seeing it.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Scarface is the Scary Movie of gangster films for me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *I wouldn't call it a good movie per se*
> 
> but fuck it's just so masculine that I can't help but love it.
> 
> Which is probably why every girl I've met either A) hates it or B) has no interest in seeing it.



Why not?

Its got a great story, characters, acting, and direction what else can you ask for?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2011)

Centurion: B

Man, it sucks that the guy who made "The Descent" is now a direct-to-DVD director.

X-Men: First Class: A-

I still really liked it, but began to nitpick a little(probably because it's my 2nd viewing). some effects look 'eh' and I thought some of the characters facial expressions were uber cheesy. People got too excited and smiley at points near the end. When Beast is smiling(I think when Banshee is about to jump during the final battle), I gagged.

Also, one line doesn't make sense. When Erik and Xavier are arguing about whether to kill Shaw, Erik says Xavier is being naive presuming they(humans) are like that C.I.A chick. Xavier says that Erik thinks they are all like Shaw.....

I was wondering if Shaw was initially a human whose experiments turned him into a mutant, but how would Xavier know that? More importantly, I'd say its odd that Shaw never shows any sign of fear when Erik goes insane after his Mom dies. It makes sense if Shaw is a mutant. But then why is Xavier comparing Shaw to the humans like that? Odd.

I still stand behind the movie as exceptional though.  



> Remember when I called you a good man for having The Thing and Jurassic Park in your Top 10? Well, you just lost a whole lot of stock. You're only an "okay dude" now.



lol, I obsess over pacing. A movie doesnt need to be fast paced, but I dont like wasted time. "Jaws", for example, is a perfectly paced movie. I respect "2001" in many ways and can see its appeal, it's just that it doesnt appeal to me.

Since it was brought up, was the original 1951 "The Thing" even called "The Thing". I of course refer to the Carpenter version(imo, his best film). 



> MH I watched Jason X yesterday, just the worst garbage ever. How it went from Friday 13th to this is beyond me. Someone kill the f-ing franchise with napalm.



I don't mind it. It is certainly stupid, but it has less holes than 5 and a few creative kills. Imo, it's a great "watch it with other people" movie. With that said, I probably wouldn't give it a positive review......But I only saw it once when it first came out.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Ladyhawke- 0/10

What the fuck did I just watch?

You're lucky it was Father's day, dad. Otherwise I would have had a few choice comments for this movie.

I know it's a stupid fantasy movie and blah blah blah, but my God...it was so boring. It was like drowning in maple syrup. It tastes good, so you think that it might not be too bad. Then you realize that you are still drowning, and after twenty mouthfuls, it stopped tasting good.

Oh, and during all this drowning, Matthew Broderick is watching you and spouting off shitty jokes.

I'm digging out my copy of Labyrinth. I need a good 80s fantasy movie to purge this abomination from my mind.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 20, 2011)

Has anyone seen 13 Assassins yet?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes it is fucking amazing. Best action movie I have seen in a while.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jun 20, 2011)

_Green Lantern_- 6/10.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

The original thing is actually called "The Thing from Another World".


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 20, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> MH I watched Jason X yesterday, just the worst garbage ever. How it went from Friday 13th to this is beyond me. Someone kill the f-ing franchise with napalm.



Is that the one set on a space ship in the future? Where those nano ants (or whatever) rebuild/upgrade him in the end ?

And what do you think of Freddy vs Jason?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Why not?
> 
> Its got a great story, characters, acting, and direction what else can you ask for?



It has all of those but I certainly not call any of those great.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 20, 2011)

X-Men: 9/10

Limitless - 7/10 (surprisingly good)


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

> And what do you think of Freddy vs Jason?



Better than Jason X but not great either.


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 20, 2011)

Source Code - 9/10


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange | 6.5/10 | C

My only problem with this movie, and it's a big one, is how gratuitous it is with it's portrayal of perverse, gratuitous sexual acts. You could argue that it adds to the tone of the movie and Alex's "conversion", but it made the movie very uncomfortable. I don't get how people can sit there and watch women being raped and what not and be okay. Call me a moralfag, but I just refuse to watch that.

Everything else was great, but I can't get over that.


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2011)

X-Men: First Class-2/10
They Live-8/10
Network-10/10
Green Lantern-9/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A Clockwork Orange | 6.5/10 | C
> 
> My only problem with this movie, and it's a big one, is how gratuitous it is with it's portrayal of perverse, gratuitous sexual acts. You could argue that it adds to the tone of the movie and Alex's "conversion", but it made the movie very uncomfortable. I don't get how people can sit there and watch women being raped and what not and be okay. Call me a moralfag, but I just refuse to watch that.
> 
> Everything else was great, but I can't get over that.



Not all art is "comfortable," the fact that it was able to get a reaction from you so strong is evidence enough that it worked.


----------



## Vault (Jun 20, 2011)

Penance said:


> X-Men: First Class-2/10
> Green Lantern-9/10



What i dont even  

Unless thats a -9


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A Clockwork Orange | 6.5/10 | C
> 
> My only problem with this movie, and it's a big one, is how gratuitous it is with it's portrayal of perverse, gratuitous sexual acts. You could argue that it adds to the tone of the movie and Alex's "conversion", but it made the movie very uncomfortable. I don't get how people can sit there and watch women being raped and what not and be okay. Call me a moralfag, but I just refuse to watch that.
> 
> Everything else was great, but I can't get over that.



I hate sayings things like this, but that's kind of the point.  You're supposed to be outraged by it, you're supposed to be be completely uncomfortable throughout this movie.  Like Vono said the fact that it got a reaction from you says that it worked.  And I hate saying this too, but maybe you're still too young?  Revisit it again in a few more years and maybe you'll have a different take.


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2011)

Vault said:


> What i dont even
> 
> Unless thats a -9



Nope, I meant +9...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A Clockwork Orange | 6.5/10 | C
> 
> My only problem with this movie, and it's a big one, is how gratuitous it is with it's portrayal of perverse, gratuitous sexual acts. You could argue that it adds to the tone of the movie and Alex's "conversion", but it made the movie very uncomfortable. I don't get how people can sit there and watch women being raped and what not and be okay. Call me a moralfag, but I just refuse to watch that.
> 
> Everything else was great, but I can't get over that.



I understand where you're coming from... For my own part though I have seen much worse. 

I'm beginning to think Kubrick isn't your thing. 



Vonocourt said:


> Not all art is "comfortable," the fact that it was able to get a reaction from you so strong is evidence enough that it worked.




I actually enjoyed Clockwork Orange but I don't agree with this. Any hack with a camera can make someone uncomfortable (see: A Serbian Film). That isn't art in itself if you ask me.

Now to make you uncomfortable, frightened, digusted and yet sympathetic toward a character all in the same movie? That's something entirely different and Kubrick managed that with A Clockwork Orange. 

That being said, its probably my least favorite Kubrick film so far.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Not all art is "comfortable," the fact that it was able to get a reaction from you so strong is evidence enough that it worked.


I guess so.



Parallax said:


> And I hate saying this too, but maybe you're still too young?  Revisit it again in a few more years and maybe you'll have a different take.


Yeah, I think I'll do that.



Furious George said:


> I understand where you're coming from... For my own part though I have seen much worse.
> 
> I'm beginning to think Kubrick isn't your thing.


He's just different from what I'm used to is all. I appreciate his works though, and it's not bad. Just an acquired taste for myself I guess.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Though I loved Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

Have you seen The Shining yet, Stunna?

EDIT: Holy crap, you're 15!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

No, I'm about to watch it. Perhaps after Inception goes off


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

The Shining is just incredible imo. I never really appreciated till recently.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

One of the better horror films I've seen, no doubt.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> EDIT: Holy crap, you're 15!


lol, everyone keeps reacting that way


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, everyone keeps reacting that way



Not to sound like a dick, but I could kind of tell by how you write about films and your views on them that you were most likely in high school.

That and you watch like five movies a day.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

No "dickery" there.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey it's ok though I was like you are at your age when it came to movies.  I did rewatch them when I got older and enjoyed them much more, I'm sure you will too.

oh yeah and I love the Shinning and I don't like horror films.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Woah, Stunna, I thought you were like 21 

Good that you have an appreciation of movies at your age. My favorite movie when I was 15 was Bring It On  
So yeah, shitty taste.


I agree that Clockwork Orange is a little a lot...uh...explicit, but like others said, that was purely intentional. You're supposed to hate Alex. He's an absolutely terrible human being. But then Kubrick shows him in a sympathetic light and you're not really sure how to feel. On the one hand, the things being done to Alex are borderline immoral, but on the other hand, does Alex deserve these things? It also adds to the question of whether or not people can be "fixed". But, yeah, I don't really need to get into it. I'm sure you can run to Sparknotes and find about a dozen better-written analysis.

I actually own that movie but I've only watched it twice. It's one of those ones that you really only need to see once and that you just _can't_ watch very often.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 20, 2011)

I wouldn't have expected Stunna to be 15. I mean some of the things he says is a little out there like about the Star Wars prequels, but for the most part he seems to be well cultured in film and he has much better analytical skills than a typical 15 year old.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2011)

I am Number 4 6/10
Easy A 8/10
8 seconds 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Not every 15 year old is an idiot though.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I wouldn't have expected Stunna to be 15. I mean some of the things he says is a little out there like about the Star Wars prequels, but for the most part he seems to be well cultured in film and he has much better analytical skills than a typical 15 year old.



Didn't mean it as a critique, just I noticed some similarities with his writing and chee's...and mine.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 20, 2011)

You're 15 years old as well?


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> You're 15 years old as well?



Nah, meant to say my older posts.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I wouldn't have expected Stunna to be 15. I mean some of the things he says is a little out there like about the Star Wars prequels



Hey, the only one that I like is Episode I


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 20, 2011)

Serenity: Overall,a good transition from TV to film. Firefly is one of the greatets shows of all time.. The movie is not as great as the TV series,but still is a good movie. My favorite part is when the Bounty Hunter asked Mal during their final fight,what his sin is,and Mal smugly replied with "Hell,I'm a fan of all seven...but right now I'm going with Wrath". 

Farewell Captain Malcolm Reynolds,it's been an experience. 

Rating: 7.8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2011)

> Has anyone seen 13 Assassins yet?



No but I REALLY want too. I'm a HUGE Takashi Miike fan.

As for Kubrick, honestly, the only movie of his that I love is "The Shining". To me Kubrick is like Lynch. He's best when he's restrained.

Although I havent seen "Dr Strangelove" or that one movie he did that no one remembers(something to do with glory...)


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

I started, but never finished Strangelove. I guess it's only funny if you're smart enough to get the political humor.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Although I havent seen "Dr Strangelove" or that one movie he did that no one remembers(something to do with glory...)



I DEFINITELY recommend Dr. Strangelove for any fan of satire. It is a masterpiece and very "light" for a Kubrick film.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

@Stunna

My problem with A Clockwork Orange isn't the perverse imagery but rather Kubrick's tacky notion of futuristic. Blue wigs and leotards? Really, Kubrick? I don't remember that being in the book. 

And Stunna being 15 is the most shocking thing since electricity.

*Inception: 7.5/10*

I was a little harsh in my initial rants but I stand by the fact that what starts off as excellent build-up and scene setting doesn't pay off. Nolan either drops cool plot points like Cobb's subconscious intruding upon the dreams randomly or being able to manipulate dreams a la the cafe scene with Ariadne or he keeps adding arbitrary shit like Limbo. 

You would think that "failure to complete the mission = instant life sentence once the plane lands" would be stakes enough, but Nolan just insisted with silly shit like time compounding exponentially in unconscious dream space. I can accept the initial "5 minutes = 1 hour" but your dream self doesn't have a distinct subconscious that would cause time to dilate further into decades. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

The Departed | 9/10 | A

Wow, the ending really caught me off guard. And am I the only one who gets a Face/Off vibe from this movie?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

You should watch Infernal Affairs


----------



## Stunna (Jun 20, 2011)

Duly noted.

Which one do you prefer?


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

Infernal Affairs

though I still enjoyed The Departed.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2011)

I prefer Infernal Affairs, mainly because I like Andy Lau's interpretation of his character over Matt Damon's and it lacks the incredibly stupid love triangle.


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I prefer Infernal Affairs, mainly because I like Andy Lau's interpretation of his character over Matt Damon's and it lacks the incredibly stupid love triangle.



Americans can't pay attention if pussy isn't at stake.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to agree with that, Infernal Affairs felt tighter because of that.

I never saw movies 2 and 3 though and I'm not sure if I really should.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I started, but never finished Strangelove. I guess it's only funny if you're smart enough to get the political humor.



Nope, it's just extremely deadpan.


MartialHorror said:


> Although I havent seen "Dr Strangelove" or that one movie he did that no one remembers(something to do with glory...)



What the fuck Martial, Paths of Glory is great.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Nope, it's just extremely deadpan.



What do you mean by deadpan, exactly? I have an idea but I'm not enitrely sure.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> What do you man by deadpan, exactly? I have an idea but I'm not enitrely sure.



It's ridiculous situations and actions sold completely straight, which barring Strangelove's outburst at the end of the film is how the humor is delivered.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> It's ridiculous situations and actions sold completely straight, which barring Strangelove's outburst at the end of the film is how the humor is delivered.



Okay then. That's what I figured you meant. Good answer. 

Just talking about that movie is making me want to watch it right now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



_"I think you're some kind of deviated prevert. I think General Ripper found out about your preversion, and that you were organizing some kind of mutiny of preverts. Now MOVE!" _


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jun 20, 2011)

Green Lantern- 6.5/10 - I feel it could've been better without the forced romance and it felt rushed.

A Serbian Film- 0/10 - Wow... Where to start on this one.... 

Well, this movie tries it's absolute best to push the envelope and it also makes one question if it'd actually be a good thing if the human race(for some, the human race is replaced by the serbians) never even existed. It's utterly disgusting and guaranteed to shock most people who aren't used to this kind of disgusting shit. There isn't much plot in it. It's been said that it was just to show the Serbian life... Which is quite sad. I mean, it's the equivalent to saying the Saw films or the Crank films show what the American life is like. Really, saying that this is a horror film would probably give it too much credit. It's more like a shock film much like a human centipede is. Hopefully this isn't a genre which'll keep on growing.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

I enjoyed A Clockwork Orange well enough because I like things that push boundaries and makes you think. The uncomfortable imagery is there for a reason, and it works really well (and besides that, I've seen worse). Of course, I haven't read the book, so I can't compare the two.

It's a similar situation with The Shinning. I enjoyed that film, but it is one of  Stephen King's books that I actually haven't read, and King disliked the movie. Of course, King isn't always perfect himself, but sometimes it is good for the writer to voice their discontent with an adaptation of a work. Maybe if I get around to reading that particular novel I'll better understand his reasons.

Also, I was able to tell the Stunna was pretty young...


----------



## Furious George (Jun 20, 2011)

Narcissus said:


> It's a similar situation with The Shinning. I enjoyed that film, but it is one of  Stephen King's books that I actually haven't read,* and King disliked the movie. *Of course, King isn't always perfect himself, but sometimes it is good for the writer to voice their discontent with an adaptation of a work. Maybe if I get around to reading that particular novel I'll better understand his reasons.



I wonder what that dweeb thought of the film adaptaion of The Langoliers, It, and Rose Red.  

Thank heavens Kubrick is better at being King then King is at being King.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 20, 2011)

Murder by Death - 6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 20, 2011)

> I never saw movies 2 and 3 though and I'm not sure if I really should.



I think they're worth watching. They aren't great, but I think they're pretty good. Considering the first had no need for a sequel, I think they did fine.



> What the fuck Martial, Paths of Glory is great.



Thats probably true, but it's often the Kubrick film everybody forgets. Everyone knows of Shining, Dr Strangelove, 2001, Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket and Eyes Wide Shut, even if they haven't seen them

The only other one that might be forgotten by the masses is Spartacus, although I'd say thats just in the context of being a Kubrick film(I know of it, but I didn't know it was a Kubrick film until film school). 



> It's ridiculous situations and actions sold completely straight, which barring Strangelove's outburst at the end of the film is how the humor is delivered.



In film school, they made a big point of the films use of 'irony', like a billboard about peace(I think thats what it was) being shown during a war scene.

Hmmm, I think I shall add that to my netflix list.



> A Serbian Film- 0/10 - Wow... Where to start on this one....



I'll watch it eventually, however, it sounds like "Visitor Q" in that its gross for the sake of being gross while dousing itself in a large dose of pretentiousness. 

So I'll likely hate it.



> It's a similar situation with The Shinning. I enjoyed that film, but it is one of Stephen King's books that I actually haven't read, and King disliked the movie. Of course, King isn't always perfect himself, but sometimes it is good for the writer to voice their discontent with an adaptation of a work. Maybe if I get around to reading that particular novel I'll better understand his reasons.



I think King likes it now. If I recall, at that time, there weren't too many Steven King movies and the Shining ignored what he felt was the whole point of the book(alcoholism). I've read quotes where he seems to have come to terms with it. 

As for Clockwork Orange, I'm not a fan, although I think its more compelling than "2001". While yes, I know what the point is, I simply don't care for movies where you want the main character to suffer a painful death but don't get it. I dont like Natural Born Killers for that reason either (ugh, if they only stood with the original ending...). It's just one of those things I dont care for in film.

Sort of like how I can't stand rape scenes in Italian Cannibal films(Cannibal Holocaust, Jungle Holocaust....well, I guess any Ruggero Deodato film). They don't seem to know if they want to be disturbing and unpleasant or sleazy and arousing. 

We all have our rules and principles for what we can stomach. That's why I tend to get irked when people pull the "you don't understand this" line. Understanding it doesn't mean we have to like it.



> Murder by Death - 6/10



That is the stupidest yet coolest title I've ever heard of........today.

Although Mega Python Vs Gatoroid is pretty epic sounding too.


----------



## Jena (Jun 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I wonder what that dweeb thought of the film adaptaion of *The Langoliers, It*, and Rose Red.



Oh god 

Those were stupid and devoid of anything even remotely resembling terror, even when I was an easily scared kid


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I wonder what that dweeb thought of the film adaptaion of The Langoliers, It, and Rose Red.
> 
> Thank heavens Kubrick is better at being King then King is at being King.



Interestingly enough I can actually get an level of entertinment from It and Rose Red, even if superficial. The Langoliers was just too much though.

And while I may not agree with him, I respect him for speaking his opinion rather than lying about it. I remember when Ursula Le Guin had her A Wizard of Earthsea series adapted by Studio Ghibli, and she voiced her disappointment with it. I won't even get into how Syfy butchered her work with their miniseries...

So it's ok that he didn't care for it. At the same time, the TV adaption of Carrie (which I did read) was also closer to his novel and it was significantly inferior to the original film, so I see the other side as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 20, 2011)

Ursula Le Guin had a point, Ghibli was the perfect studio to adapt it but the film was just crap and boring beyond belief. King is bipolar, a man who was too ashamed to even finish his own Dark Tower series. But King wasn't alone in his criticism, I'm sure The Shining was nominated for a Razzie the year it was released.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Thats probably true, but it's often the Kubrick film everybody forgets. Everyone knows of Shining, Dr Strangelove, 2001, Clockwork Orange, Full Metal Jacket and Eyes Wide Shut, even if they haven't seen them
> 
> The only other one that might be forgotten by the masses is Spartacus, although I'd say thats just in the context of being a Kubrick film(I know of it, but I didn't know it was a Kubrick film until film school).



I'd say Fear and Desire, The Killer's Kiss, and The Killing are the true forgotten pieces of Kubrick's filmography. Fear and Desire hasn't even had a home video release, though there is some murmurs of a Criterion release.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

Children of Men

The more I watch it the more and more I just enjoy it.  For all it's faults it certainly delivers in the last act of the film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I'd say Fear and Desire, The Killer's Kiss, and The Killing are the true forgotten pieces of Kubrick's filmography. Fear and Desire hasn't even had a home video release, though there is some murmurs of a Criterion release.



lol, thats true. I hadnt even heard of Killer's Kiss.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Ursula Le Guin had a point, Ghibli was the perfect studio to adapt it but the film was just crap and boring beyond belief. King is bipolar, a man who was too ashamed to even finish his own Dark Tower series. But King wasn't alone in his criticism, I'm sure The Shining was nominated for a Razzie the year it was released.



I know, and it sucked because I really enjoyed reading the Earthsea series back in high school. One would really have thought Ghibli would've been perfect to bring it to life, but wow they blew it (though I really do wonder why she ever allowed Sci Fi to touch her series when she refused other offers).

But I guess my point was that I respect an author who voices their dislike of an adaptation of their work if they really have a problem instead of just going with it. God know J. K. Rowling should be saying more about the stuff they do to her series. 

Though in King's case it could rather be because of his own personal issues, because sometimes books dont translate perfectly into a movie without some changes. And yeah, it was nominated for a Razzie, which is hilarious in hindsight.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 21, 2011)

12 Monkeys...

That story was fucking amazing. I don't even know what to rate it right now...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 21, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> 12 Monkeys...
> 
> That story was fucking amazing. I don't even know what to rate it right now...


I still haven't watched that movie after seeing the original Le Jete, which I think was pretty much amazing because of a a single shot .


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jun 21, 2011)

Summer Wars

Freaking amazing. Wish I had an HDTV to watch it on. Enjoyed how it switched from action to family so easily, though the switch made less sense as the stakes rose. I guess it's saying family is the most important thing, but lives were at stake...

Anyway, I enjoyed it. A lot. Even if it was basically the plot of Our War Game.

Also, I was surprised and overjoyed to see Kubrick fans on this site. Easily my favorite director, though I can't sit through Barry Lyndon and Dr. Strangelove went right over my head.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 21, 2011)

Barry Lyndon is boring as hell.  

And don't get me started on Eyes Wide Shut.  (Didn't Kubrick pass away before the completion of the film?)  Maybe he could have tweaked it if he had still been alive?

Kubrick was one of those really meticulous low-output type directors.  Very much like Malick in that regard.  Involved in every aspect.  Constantly rearranging and reshooting.


----------



## equivocal (Jun 21, 2011)

I watched Submarine. It's an art house film and I think I liked it lol. It was one of those movies that made me feel blank throughout the film to the end in a good way. The characters are quite admirable and there were a lot of shots of the main character just standing there and staring, but I think that's what makes the movie rather interesting anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2011)

Kiss Kiss Bang Bang | 8/10 | B

It was late, so I don't recall too much. It was funny though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I saw Source Code. 

I also did see 13 Assassins. 


Source Code was kinda fun, very predictable - 6/10. Pretty short, too. 


13 Assassins I believe I've already reviewed in this thread. I don't remember what I said about it. You find it. 



Edit: 

I gave it a 6/10.


----------



## Muse (Jun 21, 2011)

Green Lantern......4/10.  And I feel like I'm being nice with that.  Script was terrible, so cliche bleck.  The effects weren't anything special imo.  The 4 was given b/c ryan reynolds is sexy


----------



## Nakor (Jun 21, 2011)

Sherlock Holmes' Smarter Brother - 5/10
Not as funny as I was hoping it would be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 21, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Sherlock Holmes' Smarter Brother - 5/10
> Not as funny as I was hoping it would be.



I hated this movie. It was so annoying.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2011)

The Shining | 9.5/10 | A


----------



## Orxon (Jun 21, 2011)

Waiting, 6.5/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 21, 2011)

What's the minus 0.5 for Stunna?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't really like how Jack is released from the pantry by the ghost of Grady. It sort of answered the question of if the ghosts were all a part of the characters' growing paranoia and or insanity, or if they were real; and confirmed that the hotel was haunted.

OH YEAH. POST 6000.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 21, 2011)

*Just Go With It *- Yeah that Adam Sandler and Jennifer Aniston film. Let me tell you I didnt expect this. I thought this was going to be an easy cash in film following the usual romcom cliches and inevitable get together at the end of the movie, you know, with the break up at the end of the 2nd Act and all that crap. And you know what, this movie has all of that -- in a slightly different way. The best way to describe it without spoiling it is that I can tell they actually cared about trying to make this a good movie instead of generic as possible. I dunno, it certainly brings nothing new but I never once felt bored. All of the characters were great and it never felt 'mailed in'.

On a general scale movie scale its just a fun movie, nothing bad in it. I give it an 8.5/10 but an A as far as RomComs go.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 21, 2011)

Watch better RomComs

The Girl Who Leapt Through Time

Charming and endearing.  The perfect length and was a great mix of fun and genuine emotion.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I hated this movie. It was so annoying.



What did you find annoying about it? I thought it was mostly ridiculous and not funny.


----------



## Jena (Jun 21, 2011)

Nightmare on Elm Street- 8/10


Less scary now than as I remember it. Johnny Depp gets eaten by a bed, lol.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 21, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Watch better RomComs



 Its no 500 days of summer but its good man.

Thinking about what you said, I am usually extremely lenient on my scales. If I enjoy something its usually gonna be an 8 or higher, but on a standard myanimelist rating scale (6-fair, 7-good, 8-very good, 9-great, 10-exceptional) I would re-rate some of the latest movies I watched like:

Green Lantern - 7/10, just barely over the fair line crossing over to good.
Scarface - 10/10 <- My motherfucking movie right here 
Inception - 9.6/10
Dark Knight - 9.7
12 Monkeys - 9.5/10, story was better than Inception but I enjoyed Inception more.
Thor - 7.8/10
X-Men First Class - 8.2/10
Fast Five - 8.5/10
Just Go With It - 8/10


----------



## Gabe (Jun 21, 2011)

Angels and Demons 7/10
Young Guns 7/10
Young Guns 2 8/10
Stand and Deliver 9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 22, 2011)

Nakor said:


> What did you find annoying about it? I thought it was mostly ridiculous and not funny.



It was just the gags, the singing, etc....They just annoyed me more than anything.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2011)

Sucker Punch: 
Potential: 8/10 - 9/10
Execution: 5/10 - 6/10

No, with what they were doing they ended up kinda rushing the end and not doing as well of a job as they could, but one things stands - this is the most visually amazing movie I've ever seen, personally. I will be watching this many many times over short periods of time because of how it looks and sounds. I'm putting it in my top ten of movies simply because I can get lost in how beautiful it looks. I'm really hoping it gets an Oscar for it.


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2011)

That is very strange since the visuals and audio of Sucker Punch to me were as offensively bland as every other facet of the movie.

The covers were uninspired along with the song choices being a tad to winking at the audience, and the CGI looks way to fucking clean also it does a poor job of setting up stakes in the fantasy sequences.

The only way I'd see it again would be to check if the unrated cut changes anything major.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2011)

The CGI looks too clean? What does that even mean? Is that like some paradoxical insult using a compliment?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 22, 2011)

Its a general problem with the technology. General wear and tear doesn't show well on CGI along with dirt. I guess sterile would be a better word than Clean. Also the actresses never get scratched, cut, bleed, dirty anything.

That is the kinda stuff I mean, also the CGI was just bad in places the robots in the last scene looked worse than I-ROBOT. I mean everything generated in this movie was generated better in another movie. So it doesn't really excite me to see the stuff.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Sucker Punch:
> ...
> I'm really hoping it gets an Oscar for it.



I doubt it, response to it was pretty tepid, and considering the questionable themes in the movie only makes it even more unlikely. Maybe a nom, but I'm guessing Transformers or Rise of the planets of the apes is more likely.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 22, 2011)

I will admit, when I saw the robots I thought they were far too reflective and shit, pissed me off. I thought that dragon and the first three samurai were phenomenal, though.

And I forgot about Planet of the Apes, which looks like the biggest thing since Avatar and whatnot, so I hope it at least get a nomination then.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 22, 2011)

Hobo with a Shotgun 5/10

I switched my brain off for this one, but it still wasn't entertaining.



Ennoea said:


> But King wasn't alone in his criticism, I'm sure The Shining was nominated for a Razzie the year it was released.



The film wasn't, but Kubrick and Shelley Duvall were. The latter I can understand.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Sucker Punch:
> Potential: 8/10 - 9/10
> Execution: 5/10 - 6/10
> 
> No, with what they were doing they ended up kinda rushing the end and not doing as well of a job as they could, but one things stands - this is the most visually amazing movie I've ever seen, personally. I will be watching this many many times over short periods of time because of how it looks and sounds. I'm putting it in my top ten of movies simply because I can get lost in how beautiful it looks. I'm really hoping it gets an Oscar for it.



I liked a few things about the movie. It did have nice visuals and the music was okay as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2011)

Lost in Translation | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 22, 2011)

The Sunset Limited 9/10

Awesome movie, Tommy Lee Jones andSamuel L. Jackson do an incredible job performing their roles, the script of the movie is based in a play writed by Cormac McCarthy (The Road, No Country for Old Men) and it has really good and emotive dialogues, is probaly among the best movies that i have seen lately.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 22, 2011)

Ive seen every superhero movie this year and let me say...Green Hornet is the best one so far.

Why the hell was this so good? It nailed a goofy yet serious atmosphere. Seth Rogan actually pulled it off...WHAT THE FUCK?!?

8/10. Just a really fun movie, like A-Team. This is definitely in my favorites. 

It doesnt take itself seriously at all, and if you dont either you will enjoy the hell out of it. I think people just hated it because it wasnt as serious as expected and isnt all that faithful to the original character personalities but on a standalone basis it was damn good.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 22, 2011)

The Last Samurai | 8.5/10 | B+

Very similar to Dances with Wolves, but of course the first thing I compared it to was Avatar, lol. I _loved_ this movie, though it was often predictable, and some of the action suffered from being filmed too close, so it didn't really look neat and all I saw were flailing limbs and the clashing of metal.


----------



## Jena (Jun 22, 2011)

Sweetie- 3.5/10
I'm not a big fan of "every day life" movies, tbh. And the sister character annoyed me to no end. I know that was the "point" of the movie, but she was an emotionally-damaged annoying little turd. And I also realize that it was a look at human emotions and jazz (like "being free" vs. "being constrained"), but it completely bored me.
And the nakedness during the sex scene was very much unappreciated.

I'm done with watching intelligent movies. The time is ripe for an Arnold Schwarzenegger marathon.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 23, 2011)

Summer Wars - 10/10
I'm so glad I just bought this on blu-ray. I love this movie. Certainly one of the best anime movies to come out in years. Looks amazing in blu-ray.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2011)

*Ghost Busters (1984)​*​​
I think this is a movie that just about everyone has seen. I mean they play this movie so much, especially during the weekends on channels like WB 11 (or what ever they call it now). When ever I think of 80s movies, I usually think of this one (along "Terminator" and "Back To the Future"). Me and my friends felt like recapturing some of this magic, and gave it a viewing. With about 10 people in the room, everyone walked out a better person - except for this one guy who is a douche.

Ghost Busters is the story of these 3 doctors who are obsessed with the paranormal. They're kicked out of their university and shit, and Peter Venkmen (Bill Murray) comes up with the idea, what if they made an extermination agency but for killing ghost? The rest of the movie is about these guys running this odd business, and saving the world as a bonus.

Ghost Busters is a great comedy. The humor is at times often subtle, and it's really the bizarre characters and premise that makes it funny rather than straight forward jokes and gags. 

Bill Murray's character, Venkmen is this super sarcastic guy who just isn't affected by anything. A high light consist of the mayor asking him if something this other guy who is a douche said was true, and he just responds "Yes, it is true.....this man has no dick". He just has fantastic delivery, but then again thats what Bill has always been good at. My personal favorite Ghost Buster is the nerd Egon Spengler played by Harold Ramis. He is this guy who is just super serious at all times, never joking or smiling. As I said before, the humor comes from how quirky these characters are, the actual content of what he says isn't all that funny, but in the context of how he says it it just cracks me up. You got Ernie Hudson who has a few lines like "If someone ever asks you if you're a god, SAY YES!!!" and Rick Moranis who plays up his usual role as socially awkward square individual. 

The movie is light hearted through and through. I think younger audiences will like it because it has some adventurous elements to it, and adults should find the script to be written wonderfully. Nice, clean humor (for the most part). 

The plot is pretty simple. The guys make this blue-collar type of industry, where they hunt down Ghost. They become famous and shit. A few montages of them kicking ass, and the main bad guy comes out and they have to save everyone from total complete annihilation. Despite the stakes being high, the Ghost Busters don't really pretend like they're threaten - which basically destroys any tension, but in this type of film drama isn't necessary. 

One thing that I didn't like about this movie, was Hudson's character. He's basically this black dude with no credentials who just joins the crew. I think he really solidifies the whole blue-color thing, since he just joins the Ghost Busters for a pay check. His premise is okay, but he's added relatively late into the movie and he doesn't really have much insight and his personality isn't as nearly fleshed out as everyone else in the movie.

This is a great light movie, that just about anyone could watch and enjoy. Despite its title, it isn't scary nor does it really try to be. The special effects are out dated, but it's not really action based or anything like that. A lot of funny scenarios and a memorable cast makes this film an 80s classic. Also, Sigourney Weaver is hot as hell.


----------



## Koi (Jun 23, 2011)

Rabbit Hole - B+ 
I don't know, I liked it well enough, I suppose.. but this was just not a movie in which I liked Nicole Kidman very much.  I mean, she did really well, but I didn't love 90% of the movie focusing on her.



Also, Aaron Eckhart needs to do more sex scenes.  But that's really just a general statement.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Lost in Translation | 10/10 | A+



This is your most shocking grading yet.

Not because I don't agree quite the opposite.  

That movie didn't really click on me till I was older.  Now it's easily of my favorite films of the last decade.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2011)

I hated Sucker Punch. It's one of the few movies I've seen where the action is 100% filler and has little to do with the actual plot. 

Predators: B

I had 3 major issues with this film

1) The first half is too fast paced and after the Lawrence Fishburn sequence, the movie has run out of steam. The first film was excellently paced, starting off with a bang, but then brilliantly slowing down for suspense to build and then capping off with sheer intensity. This one is awkwardly paced, even if its a fast mover for a large amount.

2) It seemed too low budget, whereas the first film felt epic. This one introduces plenty of possibilities(alien planet, other creatures that the Preds are hunting, new weapons) yet it feels way too small scale. The other creatures are barely in the movie. The weapons werent that cool and the planet looks pretty much like an Earth jungle. In essence, it looks too cheap for these ideas to feel epic.

3) Homages: FUCK! I've grown to hate homaging. All the homages do in this film is remind me of how awesome the original was. I dont want to think of the original films awesomeness while watching this new one. I want to think of THIS films awesomeness. "Terminator: Salvation" is far worse though in this regard.

Plus, they say the sun hasnt moved, but a large part of the movie takes place at night....Okay.......

With that said, I enjoyed the film. It is often fairly intense, occasionally suspensful, well acted, and the characters are a little more interesting this time around. Granted, they're much more stereotyped(oh sure, the Japanese guy has to be a swordsmaster), but I was interested in them. Plus, there are plenty of cool action scenes and I was surprised at how much I liked Adrian Brody in his role. His tactics were pretty cool and he was pretty badass. I did a full review,  loveable but pussy ass dog, and my opinion pretty much hasnt changed.


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 23, 2011)

Just watched Inception for the second time. First time round, there was so much to think about whilst the movie was going on, that sometimes I didn't enjoy the thrill of the last half an hour of the film or so, because I was still trying to piece things together. 2nd time around, with better understanding, it has to get a 10/10. The ending really annoys me though.


----------



## Pandorum (Jun 23, 2011)

Starship Troopers - 7/10

Just good old mindless fun.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 23, 2011)

They Live: B-

Im not as in love with it as the fans are, but I certainly admire aspects of the film(I just dont think they all blend in together).


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> This is your most shocking grading yet.
> 
> Not because I don't agree quite the opposite.
> 
> That movie didn't really click on me till I was older.  Now it's easily of my favorite films of the last decade.


I'm glad we agree. 


Jord@n said:


> The ending really annoys me though.



*Spoiler*: __ 



If it helps, it's practically canon that the last scene took place in reality. In an interview, Caine said that all of the scenes he was in were in reality.


----------



## G (Jun 23, 2011)

Paul - 7,5/10

The story felt so overused;
People protecting someone and avoiding the FBI

It had some funny moments though..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2011)

Green Lantern

7/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

Breaking Bad Season 3

The series reinvention that started at the end of season 2 goes full swing and gives the show new life.  The season does start a bit slow but quickly gains steam and keeps escalating till the very end.  Cranston and Paul give performances that definitely deserved all the accolades and awards they've been given so far.  But the real treat is all the great supporting characters that definitely keep up with the two stars of the show.  Probably the most complete and focused season of the series thus far even with the slightly rocky star.  

and Mike is the best character


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Breaking Bad Season 3
> 
> The series reinvention that started at the end of season 2 goes full swing and gives the show new life.  The season does start a bit slow but quickly gains steam and keeps escalating till the very end.  Cranston and Paul give performances that definitely deserved all the accolades and awards they've been given so far.  But the real treat is all the great supporting characters that definitely keep up with the two stars of the show.  Probably the most complete and focused season of the series thus far even with the slightly rocky star.
> 
> and Mike is the best character


Now I'm gonna have to disagree. Walt is the best character,with Saul coming in 2nd,and Mike coming 3rd.

Mike was badass when he went Splinter Cell on those guys in the warehouse .


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 23, 2011)

The Fly episode is Season 3 right?


----------



## Fraust (Jun 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If it helps, it's practically canon that the last scene took place in reality. In an interview, Caine said that all of the scenes he was in were in reality.




*Spoiler*: __ 



And if you want to go by movie evidence, Dom wears his wedding ring in every single dream, yet doesn't have it on in reality. I paid close attention throughout the whole movie and he doesn't have it on in the final scene.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 23, 2011)

Mean Streets 8/10



Should I go and watch Hanna or Super 8 this weekend?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2011)

Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> And if you want to go by movie evidence, Dom wears his wedding ring in every single dream, yet doesn't have it on in reality. I paid close attention throughout the whole movie and he doesn't have it on in the final scene.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Another thing is, in every scene before the last one, Dom's children in the flashbacks are played by actresses younger than the ones portraying his children in the final shot, showing that time has truly passed.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Now I'm gonna have to disagree. Walt is the best character,with Saul coming in 2nd,and Mike coming 3rd.
> 
> Mike was badass when he went Splinter Cell on those guys in the warehouse .



After much thinking Saul is my favorite character.  I'm just glad they are all coming back next season.



typhoon72 said:


> The Fly episode is Season 3 right?



yeah it is.


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 23, 2011)

Freedom Writers

7/10


----------



## The World (Jun 23, 2011)

Inception's ending was ambiguous. No right answer in my mind. 

Anyways, Sucker Punch - 6/10. Had potential, too bad it was crap.

Black Swan - 7.5/10 How did Natalie Portman win an Oscar?


----------



## Arsecynic (Jun 23, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ahh, thanks for that Stunna. I was starting to think there was a reoccurring trend going on with films starred by DiCaprio, Shutter Island's ending really pissed me of as well lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 23, 2011)

> Inception's ending was ambiguous. No right answer in my mind.



Except it wasn't.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2011)

It's supposed to be ambiguous, but loses all ambiguity once you do behind-the-scenes research.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 23, 2011)

The World said:


> Black Swan - 7.5/10 How did Natalie Portman win an Oscar?


----------



## Jena (Jun 23, 2011)

Jord@n said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, thanks for that Stunna. I was starting to think there was a reoccurring trend going on with films starred by DiCaprio, Shutter Island's ending really pissed me of as well lol.



Ugh. I hated that movie's end.
From the beginning, I thought that was how it was going to end. And I was hoping, _praying_ that it would defy expectations and do it's own thing. Nope.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it would have been really interesting if the film didn't try to have some stupid twist ending, and made it so that the asylum really _was_ driving him mad/was evil and the employees really _were_ setting him up.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 23, 2011)

Philadelphia | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Parallax (Jun 23, 2011)

Daria season 4

Definitely has a rocky start.  But once it gets going it delivers what so far has been the best season so far.  I think that's what I really like about this show is how it just gets better and better and how much you get attached to the characters over time.  

Daria: Is it Fall Yet?

concludes the storyline of the season 4 finale plus laying a strong foundation towards season 5. I did like the spotlight on Quinn a lot this episode as she's a character that I normally don't care for but I'm really looking forward what they do with her character for the final season.  Lot's of great moments and overall one of the strongest (if not the) in the Daria canon.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 24, 2011)

Carlito's Way || 9.4/10 || A     

To copy paste from dude on imdb: "The atmosphere carried its own weight and blended with the movie magnificent. The plot wasn't just revolved around 1 situation, it revolved around everything." The movie is very good in a very subtle way. The character of Carlito really grows on you during the course of the movie. Really well executed.

I don't get why people compare it with Scarface. Just because it has Pacino and its a gangster movie doesn't mean its peas in pod. 

OT: I really hate when people say Scarface is overrated because its "over the top". It's a story that's based on the American Dream, its purposely over the top. It's about greed. It's about a man who gave up everything to obtain his dream and ended up empty. It's more of a character study than a detailed insight of the life of gangsters, so yes it is a bit unrealistic (his big ass mansion, money laundering, and tiger) but only to get its point across. It's a flashy movie but that was the point, so who cares? It's like if a person finished the watching The Dark Knight and said _"This was a really good movie, but im going to have to deduct some points because the premise is stupid. A man in a bat costume fighting a mob leader in whiteface...dumb."_


----------



## G. Hawke (Jun 24, 2011)

- 8.5/10

From the producers of Shaun of the Dead, this is a gem. Bloody hell, it's a gem.



The World said:


> IBlack Swan - 7.5/10 How did Natalie Portman win an Oscar?



What's this? Someone else who refused to be seduced by Portman in what was a barely average movie? Thank the gods.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2011)

Attack the Block is getting very strong reviews.

I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2011)

The Shawshank Redemption | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 24, 2011)

> Attack the Block is getting very strong reviews.
> 
> I can't wait to see it.



It's a decent film, hated the kids in the movie though.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 24, 2011)

X-Men: First Class - 8.5/10 I thought it was good, probably my favorite of the X-men movies.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 24, 2011)

Jena said:


> Ugh. I hated that movie's end.
> From the beginning, I thought that was how it was going to end. And I was hoping, _praying_ that it would defy expectations and do it's own thing. Nope.
> 
> 
> ...


It was based off a book,and Scorsese wanted to keep as close to the material as possible. It couldn't "do its own thing".

Oh,and the book is less predictable and much funnier than the movie. I read it first before I saw the movie .


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 24, 2011)

Juno
<3
10/10


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It was based off a book,and Scorsese wanted to keep as close to the material as possible. It couldn't "do its own thing".
> 
> Oh,and the book is less predictable and much funnier than the movie. I read it first before I saw the movie .



I didn't know that.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 24, 2011)

Watched *Green Zone*.

8/10 Wasn't bad.


*Spoiler*: __ 



FREDDYYY~


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2011)

Bad Teacher: B-

It's pretty much every crappy teacher redeeming themselves movie ever made(ex; School of Rock) except with more nudity, sex and profanity. 

It's to 'crappy school teacher' movies what "Your Highness" is to fantasy films.

Luckily, I'm easily amused and liked both Jason Segel(whose surprisingly down to earth for this kind of role) and Cameron Diaz, who plays the bitch well. In fact, I enjoyed the cast in general.


----------



## Orochimaru Kusanagi (Jun 24, 2011)

I saw Green Lantern, I give it 9/10, not in icky 3D either.
But it took over 45 minutes, they put in the wrong film and we had to wait a while.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 24, 2011)

*Battle LA* - Gross. Complete shit.  

*Moon *- Loved the concept behind it, but it was a bit boring tbh. Over all good watch.


----------



## Jena (Jun 24, 2011)

Girl, interrupted- 9/10 I really like this movie. _Totally_ forgot that Misha Collins was in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 24, 2011)

Last Exorcism: B

Pretty spooky at times.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2011)

Cars 2 | 5/10 | C-

The plot was silly, as well as some of the stuff inconsistent, and the characters generally uninteresting. Not to mention Lightning's character seems to have regressed. This really is an example of why marketability shouldn't write movies. Worst Pixar movie I've ever seen. It's only really saving graces is the humor, primarily coming from Mator, who has taken the starring role in this film, and the surprisingly well done action for a movie starring anthropomorphic vehicles.


----------



## Nakor (Jun 25, 2011)

Hard Boiled - 8/10
Great action movie. I watched it on blu-ray. The picture looked pretty good and I was able to see what was going on during the gun fights much better than when I use to watch it on VHS. The hospital gun fight at the end is one of the best ever.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 25, 2011)

*Prince of Persia: Sands of Time* :: 6.5/10 ▌ Meh, its fair but nothing special. 
I saw it in theaters, and im pretty sure I rated it in this thread before but I probably gave it a 7.5 or 8/10 back when I was using my old scale.

*The Transporter *:: 7.7/10 ▌ The movie that made Jason Statham, awesome turn off your brain action!
I have no idea why I thought this movie was realistic when I was younger...was 2002 really that long ago?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2011)

*Long-Winded, Pretentious Reviews*
by _Georgie Porgie_
​

A satisfying watch overall. The cinematography was great, the acting was great (Elle Fanning was totally underused if you ask me), special effects were choice. While I think the movie could have lost a few of the jump scares, at the end of the day all of the shots of the alien were brilliantly done. THAT's how you build up your monster, Cursed! 

My biggest problem comes from the children's reaction to the explosions, near-death experiences, and alien encounters.... 

Let's try this. Jurassic Park is one of my favorite films of all-time. Know why? Because the children in those films acted like children. You see, Little Tim and Little Lex's response to the dinosaurs suddenly breaking out of the cages and trying to eat them, for the most part, was to yell and scream and totally lose it. That's the way kids act. There is no way the Super 8 kids would be able to remain cool and collected enough to do comedy routines directly after a train darn near crushed them. Say what you will about Dakota Fanning's performance in War of The Worlds, but I can assure you her reactions to sudden catastrophe are far more true to life then the way kids in Super 8 respond to sudden alien attacks. Kids yell. *shrugs*

That's not to say that the kids themselves weren't convincing. In fact, I loved them all. All the humor and drama (VERY little drama apart from Joe and Alice) came off very natural, so it wasn't there fault. It was just the writing. A child isn't going to cutely look for his fireworks when facing near-death simply because he loves fireworks. That doesn't make sense. I don't care if its funny. The children's relative cool-heads in the midst of impossible danger managed to, in my mind, make a lot of scenes that would otherwise be suspenseful ring a little hollow. It was like Abrams didn't know if he wanted to make the Goonies or Godzilla here. You can feel it.

That being said though, this movie does manage to deliver. This is, without a doubt, JJ Abrams best film yet. I'm going to be looking forward to more from him in the future.

*7.8/10 *


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

Is your real last name Porgie? Oh, and I agree, the kid's comedy was really unfitting in the more intense scenes and took me out of the movie. And heck yeah, Elle Fanning.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is your real last name Porgie?



Is my real first name George?


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

I thought your first name was Furious.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jun 25, 2011)

*Hall Pass:* I didn't expect a whole lot other than having to look at Owen Wilson's nose and not vomit for over an hour. Honestly, though... It was pretty good. A lot better than I expected. Made me laugh quite a few times. 7/10.


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I thought your first name was Furious.



My first name is The and my last name World.

I guess you only have 1 name like Prince, or a Pimp Named Slickback. 


Rango 8.5/10 best cartoon western in the past 10 years!


----------



## Jena (Jun 25, 2011)

Final Destination 3- /10

On the DVD version you can CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE. MUH GAWD.


----------



## The World (Jun 25, 2011)

Jena said:


> Final Destination 3- /10
> 
> On the DVD version you can CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE. MUH GAWD.



lol Sounds like an interactive amoooooosement park!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 25, 2011)

*Wet Hot American Summer-C+*
Definitely comes off as a loosely connected collection of hit and miss skits that can come off a tonally inconsistent, but when it hits, it's pretty damn funny. Though If you're not a fan of The State maybe you should pass on it.


----------



## Penance (Jun 25, 2011)

Super 8: 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2011)

*Cinema Paradiso*

A beautiful movie filled with passion and nostalgia.

9.5/10


*All About My Mother*

Weird and somewhat melodramatic.

5.5/10


*Norwegian Wood*

Like the book, it needs more Midori, less Naoko. But I did enjoy the movie more than I did the book. At least in the movie, everyone seems more normal and less sex-crazed. 

7.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

Trollhunter:  8/10.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 25, 2011)

*Scott Pilgrim vs. the World* - Rating: Awesome!

*Black Swan* - 10/10


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 25, 2011)

Drive Angry 4/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Norwegian Wood*
> 
> Like the book, it needs more Midori, less Naoko. But I did enjoy the movie more than I did the book. At least in the movie, everyone seems more normal and less sex-crazed.
> 
> 7.8/10



You're totally right because college student's aren't very horny

Cars 2

eh it was ok.  I didn't pay for it so that's probably why I'm not too upset over it.  I liked Michael Caine in it I guess.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You're totally right because college student's aren't very horny




They're horny, but not _that_ horny. I remember the sex scene between Toru and Reiko made me feel uncomfortable when I read it. At least the movie made it seem less awkward.

I did notice the omission of some significant scenes in the movie, like the fire in the neighbourhood of Midori's bookstore and the interaction between Toru and Midori's father. But I think overall it captured the mood of the story, and the emotions of the characters. And I'm just glad that the role of my favourite character, Midori, although diminished, is still very much likeable.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yasha said:


> They're horny, but not _that_ horny. I remember the sex scene between Toru and Reiko made me feel uncomfortable when I read it. At least the movie made it seem less awkward.



I was under the impression that it was supposed to make you feel uncomfortable.  I mean teenage sex is usually portrayed/and is a awkward experience.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

Soul Surfer | 3/10 | D

As inoffensive as a Disney Channel original, and as overly preachy as a direct-to-DVD special, Soul Surfer fails to properly portray believable or deep characters, or a properly toned movie, and consequently comes off as soulless. Quite ironic if you ask me


----------



## Yasha (Jun 25, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I was under the impression that it was supposed to make you feel uncomfortable.  I mean teenage sex is usually portrayed/and is a awkward experience.



Reiko was like an elder sister to him, that's why I felt uncomfortable. >_<


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

GoodFellas | 10/10 | A+

I did not want Henry to get as good of an ending that he got! I could handle all his other crap, but when he starting taking his wife down with him, and abusing her, that's when he crossed the line.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> GoodFellas | 10/10 | A+
> 
> I did not want Henry to get as good of an ending that he got! I could handle all his other crap, but when he starting taking his wife down with him, and abusing her, that's when he crossed the line.


JIMMY DECIDES TO WHACK HIS GANG!  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZrNDBkXIeg[/YOUTUBE]

I ain't gonna lie.  The capture of that famous Boston mobster earlier this week motivated me to watch The Departed again.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

I didn't think I was gonna like GoodFellas more than The Departed, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> GoodFellas | 10/10 | A+
> 
> I did not want Henry to get as good of an ending that he got! I could handle all his other crap, but when he starting taking his wife down with him, and abusing her, that's when he crossed the line.



A good ending? He expressed deep sorrow for leaving the fast life, eventually got divorced from his wife and now (the real mobster Henry Hill) he lives in fear of getting whacked.

I think he kinda sorta "lost".


----------



## Stunna (Jun 25, 2011)

Yeah, he lost, and it was a fitting conclusion, but I wanted him to get the crap beat out of him. Not that I would alter it, I just really didn't like him


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2011)

Well yeah most of the characters aren't very likeable.

That coke freakout scene is the best scene.


----------



## Samavarti (Jun 25, 2011)

Black Swan 8.5/10

Very Good movie, Natallie Portman performance in the movie is incredible and really succeed in represent and trasmit the emotions of Nina, creating a very strong character,the rest of the character are good as well but i would have liked if they had a bit more of depth the plot is very good as well,  even though i was expecting something more mind blowing, i can't complain. .


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

_Feeding Frenzy_ 

The movie made by the RedLetterMedia folk. If you don't know who they are then you're just.... anyway, I thought it was funny and had a surprisingly strong narrative for a film that was clearly a joke.

*7/10*


----------



## Scholzee (Jun 26, 2011)

Easy A 9/10, made me laugh what can I say

127 hours 7/10- was okay,made me appriciate life a little more, mad respect for the guy


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2011)

The Evil Dead  - 6/10

Did the woods try to rape the girl? 


Frailty - 7/10

The twist at the end surprised me, I ended up being partially right. No sure if revealing the whole deal was really a good idea, though this way it made the father's "insanity" more dramatic.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> The Evil Dead  - 6/10
> 
> Did the woods try to rape the girl?



Have you seen Evil Dead II?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Have you seen Evil Dead II?


 I have to say that I prefer Evil Dead II over The Evil Dead. I couldn't tell what the hell was going on in The Evil Dead.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 26, 2011)

Evil Dead is better in my opinion, Evil Dead 2 is too much of a comedy.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a hybrid 

Daria Season 5

The final season and overall a fun trip.  I think it's pretty equal to season 4 without the slow start with more focus on Daria and Tom which worked out really well.  A few minor characters got less spotlight but they still had their moments.  I'm glad Quinn got a bit more development too and found her one of the more well developed characters in the series. I will say the best moments of the season were probably the best moments in the series, one of the highlights being the hilarious squirrel fiasco (especially with the after celebration with all of them singing in the car).  Overall a good and satisfying season.

Daria: Is it College Yet?

I think I prefer the first movie over this one but it's a good a series finale as you could possibly ask for.  It didn't drag on and it wraps up everything pretty well.  I do wish it kinda was a bit longer but then again that's probably because I enjoyed the series so much

Daria: Complete Series

taken as a whole this was a really fun and standout series.  Definitely a product of it's time but still feels fresh and interesting even now.  The supporting characters are all really great and their developments throughout the seasons, from character quirks to changes in personality, really added a more relate able experience to the show.  Not every episode was top quality but they were still fun.  This has definitely become one of my favorite series and I'm glad to see that it wasn't as good as I remember it, it was better.  The part that really stands out though is how much the characters _grow_ as people from Daria and Jane realizing that they can't live their lives without compromise and the effect it has on their lives to Quinn coming to terms with her sister and making peace.

Oh and the (original) soundtrack is the best tv soundtrack ever.  Talk about really nailing the mood of an age and era.

Overall Rating: A


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Have you seen Evil Dead II?



Not yet. And I'm not planning to watch it for a while.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 26, 2011)

The Searchers: A-

Very good John Ford/John Wayne movie. What kept me from giving it higher was that it was often hard to like a lot of these characters sometimes. Nevertheless, I still really liked it.


----------



## Jena (Jun 26, 2011)

Fargo- 8/10
This movie is _always_ on though.  
The local station really loves it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 26, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Not yet. And I'm not planning to watch it for a while.


Watch it. One of the best movies I've seen,and one of the funniest.


*Paranormal Activity 2*- Jesus Christ. I lost brain cells watching Paranormal Activity 2 . It's better than the first, but that's not saying much,because Paranormal Activity 2 sucks anyway(just like the first). That said me, my dad, and my brother did enjoy making fun of this movie while we were watching it . 

I demand my 1 hour and 28 minutes back dammit !

Rating:2.3/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Heat* :: _10/10_ ▌A+ - Perfect.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to say that I prefer Evil Dead II over The Evil Dead. I couldn't tell what the hell was going on in The Evil Dead.



So do I. I understood what was going on but I think Raimi is best when he's going for humorous horror.



Ennoea said:


> Evil Dead is better in my opinion, Evil Dead 2 is too much of a comedy.







αshɘs said:


> Not yet. And I'm not planning to watch it for a while.



That's a shame. Let us know what you think when you do.



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Watch it. One of thebest movies I've seen,and one of the funniest.



Best post in this thread so far.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 26, 2011)

'12 angry men'. Pure brilliance 10/10.


----------



## Toreno (Jun 26, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau

5/5

I really enjoyed this movie. Loved every moment of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

I didn't care for the ending much.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 26, 2011)

Singin' in the Rain | 9/10 | A


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 26, 2011)

American Beauty, I dont know what to rate this. What do you guys think of it, I know you've gotta have something you want to say about it 

The story and acting was excellent but despite that its not a movie I want to see again.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> American Beauty, I dont know what to rate this. What do you guys think of it, I know you've gotta have something you want to say about it
> 
> The story and acting was excellent but despite that its not a movie I want to see again.



Its not a very easy movie to watch if you're into happy endings, I suppose. 
(Take my advice, avoid Revolutionary Road like the plague.  ) 

I loved it. All of the technical stuff was quality (acting, direction, music choice, etc.). Sam Mendes had an excellent cast and was able to sell his story but I sort of feel like the message he is trying to get across is pretty melodramatic and not something that connects with me (boo-hoo, upper middle-class suburbia is depressing!)... I imagine if it was though that American Beauty would be one of the best movies I've ever seen. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh and I felt some of the plot points were a little far-fetched... like when the homophobic guy thinks he sees his son giving Spacey head. That convenient? Seriously?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I felt the whole 3rd Act was spectacular, except for the part in your spoiler. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a bit too convenient for the dad to take out a tape, and then just happen to put in the one with Spacey. Then not watch another video to confirm that his son was gay or not. Same with his peeping out the window and having that convenient angle. But I did like the fakeout twist of the Wife going to kill her husband instead of Fitts. Cant believe I fell for that 

I wonder if Fitts killed him because he was rejected or because he thought his son was sucking Spacey's dick. Probably a combination of both 




I don't know. Story, acting, directing, theme/message was all 10/10 stuff or close enough to round up at the same time I wouldn't say this is one of my favorite films. 

It seems like one of those movies that was written to be a critically acclaimed Oscar film instead of just being one on its own. Then again, if it a movie is good its good, nothing else really matters. I guess im just trying to justify to myself why this isnt a 9.9/10 movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 27, 2011)

I love American Beauty.  But I agree it's not a movie you watch often.


----------



## Fraust (Jun 27, 2011)

The Dark Knight (for like the 5th time) 9.8/10

I'd say if Batman's voice wasn't so forced, it's be perfect to me. I actually started tearing up at my favorite Joker parts because I hadn't seen the movie in so long and forgot how much I loved it. This time around I understood things I hadn't yet and saw the Joker in a new light and understood him and his ideals a lot more since I'm relating to them a lot more now. Helped me enjoy the movie a lot more. Really wish Ledger could've continued that work of perfection even as a sub-villain in the next movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> American Beauty, I dont know what to rate this. What do you guys think of it, I know you've gotta have something you want to say about it
> 
> The story and acting was excellent but despite that its not a movie I want to see again.



Great movie from what I remember.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 27, 2011)

Everyone loves American Beauty. I've no problem seeing it again. I love dark comedy.


----------



## Mirrow (Jun 27, 2011)

American beauty is an excellent film.

'For you, Brad, I've got five!'


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

An American Tail | 7/10 | B


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 27, 2011)

Hall Pass - 5/10


I went into this movie expecting to hate its fucking guts and I only watched it because I was seriously bored. However, it had its little moments of mild humor. I was pleasantly surprised by this and enjoyed the overall film.

That said, the movie still ate shit.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 27, 2011)

The Thing | 9/10 | A

This was so much better than the original it's not even funny. I mean, really.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 27, 2011)

8/10 - Super 8.  Well 8 seems like a perfect rating for it.  Super 8 is a good movie but not super great.  If I had to describe this movie I would say it was Cloverfield for the family instead of Cloverfield for the teens and twenty year olds.  And thankfully no jerky cam.  It gets an extra point for that.


----------



## TheDistracted1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Bridesmaids  6.5/10

I went into the cinema with my hopes way to high , there are some funny scenes but the story wasn't structured that well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 27, 2011)

Courage Under Fire: A-

I thought this was a really compelling war thriller/mystery. I dug the Rashomon style of filmmaking, dug the twists, dug the characters and dug the action scenes. This was back when Denzel was still 'acting' and not just phoning it in. Supporting cast includes Meg Ryan, Matt Damon, Lou Diamond Philips(who can act!) and Scott Glen. 

My only issue is the subplot with the wife felt rather rushed and tacked on.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 28, 2011)

The Hangover: 9/10  It's hilarious.Weak character development,but that's not what I'm looking for in this kind of movies.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2011)

Superbad | 7.5/10 | B

It's definitely funny, and the characters are interesting (which is more than I can say for many teen comedies), but I don't know; am I the only one who finds the premise of a quest for sex a very sophomoric and shallow goal?


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Superbad | 7.5/10 | B
> 
> It's definitely funny, and the characters are interesting (which is more than I can say for many teen comedies), but I don't know; am I the only one who finds the premise of a quest for sex a very sophomoric and shallow goal?



It is a movie about high schoolers and the characters kinda figure that out at the end.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 28, 2011)

24: Season 7

Netflix is awesome. I just finished Season 7 of 24,and din't think it was as bad as people said it was. I actually thought Season 3 was the worse season of the series,with Season 2 being the best . Regardless all of the seasons are good. Season 7 is more actiony than the other seasons,and a little more predictable,but it still manages to throw in that killer suspense that 24 is famous for. And for that, I am thankful.

My rating: 8.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Superbad | 7.5/10 | B
> 
> It's definitely funny, and the characters are interesting (which is more than I can say for many teen comedies), but I don't know; am I the only one who finds the premise of a quest for sex a very sophomoric and shallow goal?



It is, but uh high schoolers are kinda like that?

when you go to parties during your senior year you'll see


----------



## Adonis (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Superbad | 7.5/10 | B
> 
> It's definitely funny, and the characters are interesting (which is more than I can say for many teen comedies), but I don't know; *am I the only one who finds the premise of a quest for sex a very sophomoric and shallow goal?*



Life's gonna be an uphill battle for you, Champ.

Spoiler alert, but that's the goal to 95% of life.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 28, 2011)

It's more of a perk to my life goals


----------



## Jena (Jun 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Superbad | 7.5/10 | B
> 
> It's definitely funny, and the characters are interesting (which is more than I can say for many teen comedies), but I don't know; am I the only one who finds the premise of a quest for sex a very sophomoric and shallow goal?



Ha. Men.


----------



## Huntress (Jun 28, 2011)

Bad Boys - 6/10

fun movie, the chick was annoying for alot of it though >.<


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Transformers: Dark of the Moon | 3/10 | D-

Fool me once, shame on you Bay. Fool me twice... still your fault. Fool me thrice?


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 29, 2011)

Harry Potter: Order of the Phoenix :: 7.5/10 ▌C+/B- 

First thing Harry Potter ive seen since Goblet came out however long ago that was, so naturally I dont remember everything. I vaguely remembered those green fireplaces and what happened to Cedric so this movie was kind of helping me remember things I forgot. Onto the movie itself, it seemed really rushed. Which is only natural, doesn't Order of the Phoenix have the most pages out of all of the books except the latest one? I don't know...All I remember is I read about 1/3 of it and stopped for some reason.

ANYWAYS. The movie seemed like it cut a lot out, like there should be a directors cut somewhere. Like with that Asian girl... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



when they find out she drugged with truth serum and after they ignored her because they thought she ratted them out. Then they just never mention it again after that. There's a lot of things like that in the movie. Another flaw is that the fights at the end felt really underwhelming, I mean Serious went out weak as hell. Come on movie... it leads me to believe he's not dead. If he is then that was the worst death ever. Also, if Voldemort can just come and go into Hogwarts as pleases why hasnt he killed Harry or Dumbledore yet? Guess he just likes trolling too much.




Despite all that, I did like the movie. It went by surprisingly quick for 2 hours. American Beauty felt like weeks.

Oh and Dumbledore was a G for just leaving like that. I was dying laughing for like 5 mins. "Oh, you were under the impression I was going to come quietly." *Phoenix comes out of nowhere, clasps onto its feet and vanishes*


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Toy Story 3 | 10/10 | A+


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 29, 2011)

Tha Carter-7/10


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> ANYWAYS. The movie seemed like it cut a lot out, like there should be a directors cut somewhere. Like with that Asian girl...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoilers for the book_ 




Yeah, they changed a lot, actually. 
In the book, Cho (the hot asian) doesn't betray them. She brings her friend to the D.A. meetings even though her friend never wanted to join. The friend betrays them, and Hermoine curses her. Harry and Cho keep getting into fights and then just kind of break apart.

And then the book _goes_ on about Sirius' death. The fact that it was so sudden and, um, weird is a huge plot point. Harry keeps obsessing over how Sirius can't really be dead until he's forced to realize that he really is gone.

I don't know wtf was up with the Voldemort thing. Harry has some weird ESP connection to him, so he can see inside of Voldy's head sometimes. I guess the movie didn't want to waste time explaining it.

Yeah...I don't know if you were actually curious or not, but there it is.




Tangled- 10/10
Not the first time I've seen this movie. 
Now the songs are stuck in my head again.


----------



## Yasha (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Transformers: Dark of the Moon | 3/10 | D-
> 
> Fool me once, shame on you Bay. Fool me twice... still your fault. Fool me thrice?




Crap again? Luckily I didn't buy the ticket yet.

I liked the first one, but Revenge of the Fallen is one of the worst movies ever made.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 29, 2011)

Again, I know this is a bit of a taboo phrase, but turn your brain off: it's fun. Sexy women, awesome robot fights, etc.

But I wouldn't call it a good movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2011)

Fuck the critics TF3 is awesome.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 29, 2011)

*Green Lantern 5/10*

The story moved so slowly. Way to slow at least for me. I can usually watch all these big superhero summer blockbusters but this one was disappointing. Although I was originally skeptical due to Ryan Reynolds being cast, since he is mainly a comedian. 

Didn't like the movie though, most of the time I was going "wtf is going on?"


----------



## Jena (Jun 29, 2011)

*Red Green's Duct Tape Forever*- If I scream loud enough, will it make the pain stop?/10

This movie was funnier the last time I watched it. Which was on about an hour of sleep in the waiting room of the hospital while my brother had his appendix removed. Red Green is the kind of thing that is hilarious when you're 5 years old and/or extremely drunk but now it just annoys me. An entire movie of it is horrifying.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 29, 2011)

Transformers 3 - 8/10


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wouldve gotten a higher rating if Starscream and Soundwave lived


----------



## Penance (Jun 29, 2011)

21: 9/10, surprisingly.  

BOSS ass movie, it was...


----------



## Synn (Jun 30, 2011)

*Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides*: 9/10


----------



## Koi (Jun 30, 2011)

*Meet Bill* - B.

This isn't an excellent movie but I didn't hate it either, despite hating a few of the characters (namely the wife).  Percy Jackson is funny as shit in this, though.  He's definitely someone to watch.  And Echkart is in good form as always.  (Also noteworthy in the fact that it's the first movie I've seen Jessica Alba in and haven't completely wanted to punch her in her stupid face.)


----------



## Distance (Jun 30, 2011)

Transformers 3: *7/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 30, 2011)

I cant see T3 until Sunday. 

The Heavy: C

Sometimes interesting thriller that could've been good, but is brought down by a broken structure, one of the weakest love stories ever, and too much going on. With that said, the acting is solid and there is some good suspense. 

A Woman, a Gun and a Noodleshop: C+/B-

Remake of the Coen Bros "Blood Simple". It's one of those movies where the strengths are also the weaknesses, and the fact that I HAVE to compare the two works more against than for it. Still a decent movie though, but not a Zhang Yimou classic. 

Review will either be up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Dr Glove MD (Jun 30, 2011)

I did not see saw II. I too has seen one saw.


----------



## Geogeo (Jun 30, 2011)

The Rock - 7.5/10

Not too story packed with story, as usual with Michael Bay, but still his best movie that I have seen.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince** :: 8/10 (B)*

Good movie overall even though it felt rushed as hell and there were some loose ends left hanging. The usual for Potter films. I can deal with that, but why are all the fights so underwhelming? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess it has something to do with spells that can kill you with one hit..but Dumbledore should of had a last stand or something, come on. Ah well...




I actually read this book about 5 years ago and thought I had forgot all of it (except the end) but as I watched the movie a lot of stuff came back, it was weird.


----------



## Jena (Jun 30, 2011)

Fantastic Mr. Fox- 10/10
I love this movie so much. It's the most bizarre yet entertaining thing that I've ever seen. And the soundtrack is awesome.


----------



## LayZ (Jun 30, 2011)

*Bad Teacher*

Raunchy comedy done right. 

*8/10*


----------



## Rukia (Jun 30, 2011)

This looks great guys.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTrMc4bRcu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (Jun 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This looks great guys.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTrMc4bRcu0[/YOUTUBE]



Seen it. Good movie.


----------



## Jena (Jun 30, 2011)

Godzilla: Tokyo S.o.S- 8/10
Let's be clear: this is a terrible movie. But it's delightfully terrible.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 30, 2011)

_Surrogates_

A decent enough movie, I guess. It had a strong ending and an interesting premise, but the plot was predictable. 

*6.5/10*


----------



## Koi (Jul 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This looks great guys.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTrMc4bRcu0[/YOUTUBE]



YES IT DOES.  So many handsome men in one movie.  And it comes out right before my birthday!  Happy birthday to meee~



*Thank You For Smoking* - A-.
Just.. watch this movie.  Jeff really loves Asian shit.



*Conversations With Other Women* - A.
As much as I typically hate romance movies, I feel like this one did it right.  It feels very sincere and is definitely under-rated.  The split-screen is initially somewhat jarring but you get used to it, and it really works here.  Especially when it's used to expose the subtlety of reaction and expression.  Helena Bonham Carter is on point here, and Aaron Eckhart is playful but charming, without the cheesiness of being the typical 'goofy but charming male romantic interest' you tend to see in movies like this.  I really enjoyed it.   Definitely catch it on Netflix Instant if you can.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 1, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Pt I :: 7.5/10 (B-)*

Didnt read this one so I dont know what was skipped and whatnot. Definitely expectations high for Pt.II which will be the first Harry Potter movie I see in the cinema since Chamber of Secrets lmao. However, I wont get my hopes up for any awesome action scenes, I know how these Potter movies roll now so they wont fool me again .

I have some questions though: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



1) Why didnt Harry let Ron kill the Snatchers at the beggining at the diner/cafe? He said they might find out where they are, but they obviously already knew? So what the hell?

2) How did that Ministry bitch survive the Centaurs in Hagrid's forest (Order of the Phoenix)? I gave Harry some cool points for just letting her die like that...I hate that lady and her stupid giggle 

3) I know Ron was wearing the locket and I guess it affects him more than Harry and Hermione because he's more insecure but seriously what a weak point in the movie. After all they been through, just like that he dips. It just felt like he needed more of a reason, it was too basic to me. What im trying to get to is, why did they even wear the locket around their necks at all? Just keep it in your pocket or something. It gave Harry vision so I can understand him wearing it, but why the other two? Are they dumb?




On another note, I was so hype to see Pt II today. I thought it was already out. When I looked for the times it was playing and it wasnt on the list I was freaking out . "I missed it in the theaters what the fuck!? 

Then I saw it wasn't released yet and I was all like 

Anyways thanks for reading another of my rants. Please answer those questions, _please_ somebody.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

Batman | 7.5/10 | B

I love this movie, but it has it's problems, such as Bruce's trusting of Vicki Vale so quickly and it's share of silly moments.

The Breakfast Club | 8.5/10 | B+


----------



## Jena (Jul 1, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Derpy Nerpy Derp._ 




1) (I don't think they ever explained this in the movie, so...) Harry did that to throw them off the trail. Ron wanted to kill the Death Eaters, but Harry thought that was too conspicuous. He decided to wipe their memories and clean up the cafe so that it didn't look like a fight had taken place. If more Death Eaters showed up, this would by them more time than if the Death Eaters found two of their own dead. Also he doesn't like to kill people.

2. (Again, left out of the movie) At the end of Order of the Pheonix, after Dumbledore returns to Hogwarts he goes out to the woods and single-handily brings Dumbledore back to the castle. No one knows what happened to Umbridge when she was with the centaurs...

3) Harry was afraid to leave the locket lying out and unattended. He wanted to wear the necklace to safeguard it. Hermoine noticed that he was on edge when he wore it, so she suggested that they take turns wearing the necklace to minimize its effects. Personally, I wouldn't have worn the thing, but I guess Harry & friends thought the risk of wearing it was worth it...


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 1, 2011)

*Tangled* - 9/10

Amusing and cute film :33


----------



## Stunna (Jul 1, 2011)

Spider-Man 3 | 6.5/10 | C+

I do love this movie, and up until the last half hour when Parker starts dancing and stuff it was really, really great. But it's almost as if the moment he whips his hair, the plot begins tearing with holes and the tone starts shooting all over the place.


----------



## Sparrow (Jul 1, 2011)

The last movie I watched was *Citizen Kane*. I think it goes without saying that it was a  *10/10*. I don't think I really need to justify this one. Such a classic film that truly made an impact on the medium, particularly in the areas of cinematography and narrative structure.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 1, 2011)

*The One*- The action was decent,and the soundtrack was very good. The plot wasn't that good,but it's meant to be an action so....yeah. Anyway the last scene was badass,with evil Jet Li being teleported to a prison universe,and on top of the pyramid from Mortal Kombat: Armageddon's opening cutscene, telling everyone to come at him all at once,with Last Resort by Papa Roach playing while he kicks ass.

My rating: 6.2/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2011)

Monte Carlo - 3/10.

I watched about half an hour of Transformers 3 before I made the switch.  Cute girls galore.  But an incredibly weak story.  I thought I was watching Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants again.  The movie wasn't funny.  I like Gomez okay... she's a likable protagonist (unlike Shia) and I think Meester has a ton of talent!!!!  Hopefully they do a better job with script selection next time.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 1, 2011)

My favorite movies of all time, just watched both back to back

*Sonic the Hedgehog: The Movie (OVA) :: 10/10 (A+) *
Rich with hilarious dubbing, plot holes, catgirls, and a p*d*p**** Eggman. Love it! 

*A Goofy Movie :: 10/10 (A+)*
Most underrated Disney movie ever. Perfect story, it took guts to make a movie like this out of a clumsy character like Goofy. Character development and everything...my VHS was all mutlicolored and everything. Probably seen it 50+ times, also Dr. Loony music video at the beginning is so terrible that its awesome :33!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Monte Carlo - 3/10.
> 
> I watched about half an hour of Transformers 3 before I made the switch.  Cute girls galore.  But an incredibly weak story.  I thought I was watching Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants again.  The movie wasn't funny.  I like Gomez okay... she's a likable protagonist (unlike Shia) and I think Meester has a ton of talent!!!!  Hopefully they do a better job with script selection next time.


Your a girl right?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2011)

Yep Rukia is a hot blonde.



> I watched about half an hour of Transformers 3 before I made the switch.



So I'm guessing it's not very good then?


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 1, 2011)

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon-* 7/10
Best in the series, still suffers from a few problems, but Bay has improved the stuff that plagued RoTF. Entire movie is pretty cool and although Sam's plot was a little annoying, it got better when it crosses over with the Autobot's. The ending is a huge WTF, though.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Jul 2, 2011)

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon* - 8.5/10

Excellent plot! Plenty of action and not to much, but the Carly girl made it confusing for some people who may haven't seen the second transformers. The movie was long ( 2h 30mins) but it kept me amused the whole time! The ending was very unexpected which through me off. I wish the ending was longer.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 2, 2011)

*SuckerPunch: Extended Version-F*
This version still suffers from all the problems the theatrical cut had, and beyond some extended battle scenes(most notably what I took to be an homage too the Rambo Parody in UHF), the extended run time is devoted to a unnecessary musical number that dances(no pun intended) between kind of cool and cheesy as fuck, and a scene with the Highroller that drills in exactly what that one line by Jon Hamm's character meant. The blu-ray looks and sound pretty grand though.

*Transformers: Dark of the Moon-C*
Anyone familiar with me knows that my opinion of Michael Bay's Transformers series is kind of complicated, but with this movie it's nothing more than a half-hearted "eh." There's nothing much in the movie that calls for the same vitriolic comments RotF recieved. Sure there's plenty of dumb humor, but besides Kim Jeong's brief role it's nowhere near as crass and loud as the previous film. Which could've been a plus if it wasn't for the increase of dark thematic material that seems to stand directly opposed to the giant robots premise. The extended scenes of genocide in the latter half of the film come off as needlessly bleak when compared to the tone of the first film, which is light-hearted and optimistic in comparison.

The story is the same revisionist mess the series is all too keen on, repeating the story of the last film except with some added bits of ridiculousness with humans siding with the decepticons. But who goes for the story, it's all about the action, something I will admit with my tail tucked between my legs.

Unfortunately the action scenes for the most part come off as warmed left-overs from the first two. Barring the very last fight, there isn't anything that comes remotely close to the first's thirty minute craziness and forget about the forest fight from RotF. It's all reasonably interesting, but nothing that made me go "fuck yes, this is awesome" like RotF or more recently Fast Five.

May seem like I slagging the movie, but that's just a fault with how I write. Really, as many problems as I may have listed, they didn't bother me that much. Problem is, nothing really excited me that much in the film, hence the C-rating.



Stunna said:


> Spider-Man 3 | 6.5/10 | C+
> 
> I do love this movie, and up until the last half hour when Parker starts dancing and stuff it was really, really great. But it's almost as if the moment he whips his hair, the plot begins tearing with holes and the tone starts shooting all over the place.



Yeah, for awhile there the movie has a pretty fun campy vibe going on, but then it kind of goes to shit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 2, 2011)

> SuckerPunch: Extended Version-F
> This version still suffers from all the problems the theatrical cut had, and beyond some extended battle scenes(most notably what I took to be an homage too the Rambo Parody in UHF), the extended run time is devoted to a unnecessary musical number that dances(no pun intended) between kind of cool and cheesy as fuck, and a scene with the Highroller that drills in exactly what that one line by Jon Hamm's character meant. The blu-ray looks and sound pretty grand though.



Dear God, I didnt think SP could get more superflouous.

Rope: A

I LOVED THIS MOVIE! Excellent, but very unique, Hitchcock film with great dialogue, fun characters and super actors (Jimmy Stewart's finally speach is chilling). 

I dont think I'll review it, as I have little to say and despite the films premise (two dudes kill someone and their Teacher investigates into it), it's more of a dark comedy with some suspense than it is a full blown thriller.

Still.....I might review it. We'll have to see.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2011)

I got the Kubrick boxset on Blu-Ray at the beginning of June and now the first day of July I have watched all 9 in sequence over the month. Going into this I had only seen Clockwork and 2001 in their entirety.

*Spartacus* - It is amazing that movies of this scope got made at the time it did and I am a massive sucker for a great Sword & Sandals film and this one delivers in every single respect. Also its one of the first movies of its kind to not involve Christianity.  8/10

*Lolita* - I appreciate the filming and direction of this movie but the content wasn't for me 6/10. 

*Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb* - "Gentlemen, you can't fight in here! This is the War Room." this movie is so goddamn funny 10/10

*2001: A Space Odyssey* - This film completely fucking pops on Blu Ray, it is still to this day one of my favorite Science Fiction anythings, and still 30 years later the visuals aren't even dated, exploratory, meditative, profound 10/10

*A Clockwork Orange* - This movie is in my Top 10 as much as that keeps changing this one film stays always. The combination of music and shooting and performance and one of the greatest characters in Fictional history, it is Post Apocalyptic, Science Fiction but not quite, and such an amazing Black comedy. It ends in the absolutely perfect way, VIDDY WELL. 10/10

*Barry Lyndon* I had no idea what to expect going into this one but I quite enjoyed the life story of this man throughout his travels and all the colorful characters he meets along the way. 8/10

*The Shining* - It is a horror movie in which the protagonist is both evil and not a person, it uses foreshadowing to some of the best effect in any film I have seen, is hypnotic in the patterns of the hotel and is legitimately unnerving with some of the greatest images every used in Horror films. 9/10

*Full Metal Jacket* - This is my favorite war ovie because it presents the entire package, it juxtaposes the boot camp, the journalism and combat to expert effect to show how people react during war and in those situations. Also with both this and Clockwork  he has the BEST eye for filming blown out cities. 10/10

*Eyes Wide Shut* - I had no idea what to expect of this going in and what I got was a very electrifying movie between 2 very charismatic actors when they were in exactly the place to film the movie. Incredibly stylish and sexy as well 8/10


One thing about all his movies, *no one* has a command of song and score over film like Kubrick.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 2, 2011)

*Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: The Movie (1990)*​

I was feeling rather nostalgic, and after watching Angry Video Games Nerds review on the old Ninja Turtle cartoon series, I was itching to see how this movie has aged. I realized while watching this movie is that this movie can't really become dated, seeing as how it was already super campy by the time it came out. Needless to say, Ninja Turtles is pretty fun and even surprisingly good at times.

The premise is simple, four mutated turtles are taught ninjutsu by their mutated master-rat-dad. A gang that has a foundation in ninjas is over taking the city and abducting rebellious kids into their group. Turtles gotta stop that shit!

The turtles talk like surfer stoner heads, but it's all good since they're teenagers. The movie has little lighting which makes the movie more dark and urban, which is fine since the movie does have some 'fairly' graphic scenes more similar to the comic than the light hearted cartoon show of the 80s. High point is a ninja trying to intimidate heroine news reporter April O'Neal. He extends his hand and he says theres a gift in it, and and when it opens he slaps that biatch across the face.

Casey Jones makes an appearance. He's pretty cool, kinda wish he fought with his hockey mask on more often. What he does to Shredder toward the end of the movie is pretty raw, but since Shredder is the bad guy no one seemed to mind.

Speaking of Shredder, aside from being a little too skinny he was basically as one would imagine him. Far more intimidating then the one most kids from the 80s and 90s are familiar with. 

Steve Barron directed this movie really well, for all accounts I think most people were expecting this movie to be utter garbage. But it is actually fairly entertaining. Most of the characters are likable. Michael Angelo is the super ignorant one, Donatello is the guy who has wise cracks, Raphael is the loner, Leonardo is um...the leader? That's kinda a problem with Leonardo in this movie, he really doesn't have much going for him other than being the leader. He does show a sensitivity side when he gets into a fight with his dick head brother Raphael, but that's kinda where it stops. Splinter is a typical old asian guy who knows everything plus he looks really cool, scuffy and smelly - exactly how an old rat should be. 

The fights aren't anything special, but they are mildly entertaining. The choreography isn't anything, but there are some quirky attacks that keep you entertained through out. Michael Angelo beating someone up with his shell and then tries to use a bunch of shell puns to make Donatello laugh is a little something special that comes to mind.

The general cons aside from its campyness (which I find to be part of its charm), is that it's just not written particularly well. It's not written bad, but the movie despite its dark setting is for kids, and it shows. This kinda makes the movie look bad because it's trying to be all serious and shit, but then you get some cheesy unrealistic acting like seeing these guys look at mutated turtles and not be shitting themselves. The movie also loses a lot of momentum in the mid way point, a few scenes are filmed in this farm house and it kinda luls you away from that super teenage attitude we grow accustomed too. 

If you're looking for an action movie that is light hearted, going the way of Ninja Turtles is a good option. It's very good at being a "b-rate" type of movie. It's a real good adaption of the comic (and cartoon), in fact one of the finer ones out there. It's campyness if anything engulfs you into their unrealistic world since nothing makes all that much sense. Get ya kids to watch it since the movie is a giant PSA for like not running away from home and smoking cigs (PS, you see like a 10 year old kid smoking a cigar and it should make you laugh or else you're a bad person).


----------



## Geogeo (Jul 2, 2011)

*Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory (1971):*

One of my favorite childhood movies. Rewatched it and I was disappointed. It hasn't aged well and a lot has been changed from the novel. Plus Wonka himself comes off a bit TOO weird sometimes. Seriously, does anyone know what was with the infamous tunnel segment? If I had to choose between this version and the new one, I'd have to pick the new one, although that's still not that great either. The newest one, even though it does have the weaker actor as Wonka, is more faithful and is less traumatizing. Another problem with this movie is that some of the songs are just terrible. I really cringed during Grandpa Joe's "I've got a golden ticket".

This review may seem a bit too harsh since this is supposed to be a children's movie but there are many better movies for children that have a good soundtrack and have better acting. For example, the other recently watched movie from my childhood, The Lion King.

5/10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 2, 2011)

Gene Wilder is the BEST thing to ever come out of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory, I am sorry but you are just flat wrong.

The best movies for kids are always the ones that are slightly unnerving or frightening.


----------



## Kilawog (Jul 2, 2011)

Green Lantern 6/10 - I thought it had great potential. At certain points of the film I was getting excited and then all of a sudden disappointed. It did do a good job sticking to characters we all love. The best things about it to me were the CGI and Blake Lively


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 2, 2011)

: If you liked Oldboy you should definitely check this one out. What a movie. The plot is so interesting and mysterious. Also, the OST is amazing.


----------



## Maximo (Jul 2, 2011)

*Black Swan* - *9.5*/10

Didnt expcted it to be this good honestly, but I this movie got me. Suspense, characters, sexy, all that keeps you in to the end.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yep Rukia is a hot blonde.
> 
> 
> 
> So I'm guessing it's not very good then?


Well, the main reason I actually left is because I am on-call this weekend.  My pager went off so I had to go to the lobby.  I was able to fix the issue by providing technical support over the phone.  This took about 20 minutes.  I was never really that enthused to see Transformers 3 in the first place... so I was hesitant to return to the theater.  I saw Monte Carlo was just about to start so I decided to go to it instead.

I don't know whether Transformers 3 sucks or not.  But the start of the movie was definitely mediocre.  Shia Ladouche is not likable.  The story starts out with him trying to find a job.  And lots and lots of attempts at comedy.  Two small autobots are living with him.  He has a new girlfriend.  He fails miserably at several interviews.  His parents are back.  John Malkovich.  Why the fuck do they try to load these movies up with humor?


----------



## Maximo (Jul 2, 2011)

*@Rukia*

Some people would prefer serious tone to Transformers movies, but MANY enjoy it the way it is, with infantil humor and special effects galore. That majority is offcourse filled with teenagers and kids, and basically, as I noticed, many famillies came by to the cinema as well. Its a clear sign that M.Bay?s Transformers are aimed at the mainstream audiance who want theyre blockbuster movie that they can laugh at and enjoy cool 3D action.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 2, 2011)

*Thank You for Smoking*-I'll admit this is probably the wittiest movie I have ever seen. Aaron Eckhart is awesome as Nick Naylor. Nayolr's wit is what makes most of the movie good,but it got really slow in the middle,so I didn't thoroughly enjoy that. Overall a good movie,despite some 
flaws.
My rating: 7.4/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial | 10/10 | A+

I only caught the ending, but I caught my favorite scene (the bike chase of course), so I still got the magic experience.


----------



## Penance (Jul 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> E.T. The Extra-Terrestrial | 10/10 | A+
> 
> I only caught the ending, but I caught my favorite scene (the bike chase of course), so I still got the magic experience.



True enough, but definitely watch the whole movie...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

I've seen it before.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

I Am Legend | 7.5/10 | B

Okay, the ending of the book was obviously better, but I didn't subtract because of that. I subtracted because the ending itself was dumb for obvious reasons, and I felt that the inclusion of the mother and her son was unnecessary. That and I didn't find the vampires scary. Still a good movie though.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 2, 2011)

he seriously died for no reason he could have just thrown the granade and shut the door.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

When I first watched it I assumed he killed himself because he knew he had been infected (when the vampires invaded his home he was bitten in the shoulder and dragged by one), but he showed no sign of infection and he told the mother that his motive was that they wouldn't stop pursuing them. So they ruined their only arguable excuse. And since no one else knows how to make the cure, I guess humanity will ultimately be screwed anyway.


----------



## Vault (Jul 2, 2011)

Didnt he have an immunity to the mutation himself?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh yeah, I forgot that he did. Well I guess they never had an excuse to begin with.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

The film is poorly written and full of plot holes, don't bother trying analyse it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

What plot holes? I must have missed them, unless you're referring to some of the scientific inaccuracies.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2011)

I just remember that Samantha (The German Shepherd) had a very sad death.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Plot holes:

-The whole plot of the woman flying her ass on to the island when the Bridges were destroyed.
-Will Smith while being in the Military, but not knowing about some large ass camp the woman knows and finds.
-Zombies are uncivilised and just full of rage (Smiths own words), but are able to set up intricate traps, train pets and be quite monogamous. Not to mention the ability to figure out that Will Smith has an attachment to Mannequins. Very intelligent for things that can't even fucking speak and sleep like crazed loons.
-Zombies flying around like Monkeys, and can keep up with a 50mph car.
-Act of God shit with the Butterfly, the cure popping out of their asses and doesn't the woman find his place by faith? Plot holes or not but horrid writing.

God is not an explanation.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

> -The whole plot of the woman flying her ass on to the island when the Bridges were destroyed


Flew? I thought she took a boat or something?


> -Will smith while being in the Military but not knowing about some large ass camp the woman knows and finds.


The bigger problem is that he was a soldier but somehow knows all this scientific crap.


> -Zombies are uncivilised and just full of rage (Smiths own words) but are able to set up intricate traps, train pets and be quite monogamous. Not to mention the ability to figure out that Will Smith has an attachment to Mannequins. Very intelligent for things that can't even fucking speak and sleep like crazed loons.


He may have just assumed they were uncivilized because he had never experienced their traps before. Purely ignorance on his behalf. And train the pets? I assumed they were just working together, both being infected and all.


> -Zombies flying around like Monkeys and can keep up with a 50mph car.


If you want to be pedantic, they're vampires, not zombies.


> -Act of God shit with the Butterfly, the cure popping out of their asses and doesn't the woman find his place by faith? Plot holes or not but horrid writing.


Okay, the cure thing was dumb, but she doesn't find his home by faith, but because she heard his AM radio broadcast or something. I don't know what you're referring to with the butterfly though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2011)

Terminator Salvation

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

> Flew? I thought she took a boat or something?



At no point do they mention anything, all that she felt God up her ass and turned on the radio and thought him saying meeting at the bridge "Midday" means "Midnight". 



> He may have just assumed they were uncivilized because he had never experienced their traps before. Purely ignorance on his behalf. And train the pets? I assumed they were just working together, both being infected and all.



Because the writer can't decided between them being uncivilised or intelligent, poor writing leads to plot holes.



> If you want to be pedantic, they're vampires, not zombies.



God knows what they are.



> Okay, the cure thing was dumb, but she doesn't find his home by faith, but because she heard his AM radio broadcast or something. I don't know what you're referring to with the butterfly though.



He tells people to meet on the bridge, she find his house by faith and God. Total rubbish.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

Ennoea, you seem to be getting a little emotion in your analysis of the movie making your posts read rather arrogant while ignorant at the same time, no offense.

Everything you claimed was a plot hole you made an even worse reason for why.

I'm an atheist, so anytime a movie brings religion or God and makes it contradict with the laws of nature I get pretty pissed, too. But it shouldn't make your opinion bias in terms of the story or storytelling. Unless it's Knowing, in which case it went from good to shit _because_ of the inclusion of that spirituality.

Assuming whatever Will classifies the creatures as (since he never says they're zombies or vampires, I'm pretty sure they were going for neither or a mix) is fact is dumb because you're making him out to be all knowing. Research by one man isn't going to equal 100% accuracy, don't care how smart he is.

What does being in the military have to do with knowing the camp is secure, safe, still around, etc? He's still human, maybe his wife and child's death made him not care about all that shit and focus on trying to fix it where he was.

The creatures keeping up with a car is lack of evidence for the audience. We don't know how their muscles reacted. They sure as hell could've run faster than that for all we know.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

It's apparent that you either don't know nor care about the facts pertaining to the movie, so let's just agree to disagree. Your bias is painfully obvious.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

And pardon my asking, but why does the mere mentioning of God in a movie piss you off? If you don't believe in God, why can't you shrug it off as any fantasy deity you would see in a movie? That sounds downright nonsensical.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> And pardon my asking, but why does the mere mentioning of God in a movie piss you off? If you don't believe in God, why can't you shrug it off as any fantasy deity you would see in a movie? That sounds downright nonsensical.



Not everytime they mention, just when it's completely random or it's used to cover up a lack of originality. If the movie is based on it, like Book of Eli or Legion, then by all means follow the mythology or belief system you're using. But Knowing started out suspenseful, good, interesting then OUT OF NOWHERE brought aliens and Adam and Eve bullshit into the play and ruined it. 

Unfortunately for my point I can't seem to remember what other movies bothered me involving this. I most likely forgot about them on purpose because it pissed me off so much, but I know it's been bothering me about a lot of movies in the last couple years. I understand that people in bad situations turn to religion to cope, but sometimes you just need a better reason or a different outcome.

EDIT: I think The Box did it, too. I was really enjoying the movie, the conflict between the characters and the decision, the choice, etc. And I BELIEVE, if I remember correctly, that some random religious or spiritual shit came out of nowhere and it became a little to fantasy for the original concept. I may be wrong with that movie, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

I don't care if they're using God's name, I object to it solely on the basis that it's poor writing and unbelievable. It was a heavy handed attempt to get a certain type of audience aswell.



> Assuming whatever Will classifies the creatures as (since he never says they're zombies or vampires, I'm pretty sure they were going for neither or a mix) is fact is dumb because you're making him out to be all knowing. Research by one man isn't going to equal 100% accuracy, don't care how smart he is.



He's researched them for how many years? The signs of intelligence they show is quite significant, he's pretty retarded not to even realise that especially they are able to set up intricate traps that even an average man would have trouble with. So they're obviously not animals.



> What does being in the military have to do with knowing the camp is secure, safe, still around, etc? He's still human, maybe his wife and child's death made him not care about all that shit and focus on trying to fix it where he was.



Well a woman from nowhere knows about a camp but a man involved with the Military has no idea and he lives not very far from it. It's stupid.



> It's apparent that you either don't know nor care about the facts pertaining to the movie, so let's just agree to disagree. Your bias is painfully obvious.



Facts please?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2011)

That last post wasn't directed at you, and I really don't care to argue over I Am Legend, so do please accept my humble concession.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 2, 2011)

He was talking to me about the God thing since I clearly stated it in my post. And Will wasn't exactly going around trying to find places for safety, he was sticking to his research hoping someone would come to him which is what happened. And no, they're not animals. They were human, who says they can't keep they're intelligence?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2011)

Lol sorry I couldn't tell>_>

On a better note the first 45 minutes of I Am Legend were pretty damn good, just as a fan I really disliked what they did with the movie esp during the final scenes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2011)

> EDIT: I think The Box did it, too. I was really enjoying the movie, the conflict between the characters and the decision, the choice, etc. And I BELIEVE, if I remember correctly, that some random religious or spiritual shit came out of nowhere and it became a little to fantasy for the original concept. I may be wrong with that movie, though.



Based off memory, it's left ambiguous as to whether God or aliens are behind everything. With that said, the director seems to be interested in using religion as a theme(Southland Tales), so it is likely meant to be more spiritual. 

Obviously, since I'm religious, I dont mind it. However, it would be refreshing if there was a movie with an atheist who didn't 're-find' his faith.

The only times I've seen Atheism played in a positive light (I'm sure there are many, though) are Vincent Price's "Masque of the Red Death", where 'death' pretty much says that God and Satan only exists within the realms of the human mind. Also, the Hammer Dracula movies in a way......While for the most part it is 'finding ones faith', the Atheists are usually the ones who end up saving the day while the religious folks usually screw things up to begin with (the movies do often indicate that 'faith' is required to kill Dracula, so they eventually do convert, but Atheists are shown to be much more easy going and intelligent compared to the Priests, etc). 

As for I am Legend. I liked it a lot until you actually see the 'monsters', which are CGI in the worst way possible.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2011)

*Rango*

Dull and boring until the rattlesnake showed up, which was too late anyway. None of the characters is likeable.


5.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2011)

You didn't like Rango? Oh snap!


----------



## Yasha (Jul 3, 2011)

Totally overrated. And pretentious.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess I need to rewatch.


----------



## Farih (Jul 3, 2011)

Bridesmaids.

I thought it was really funny at parts, and then ridiculous and completely contrived at others.  It was definitely worth the watch but nothing compared to the hype that surrounded it.

6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 3, 2011)

Maximo said:


> *@Rukia*
> 
> Some people would prefer serious tone to Transformers movies


I wouldn't, Transformers is inherently ridiculous, sure the crass humor is unnecessary, but neither are the scenes of genocide that Dark of the Moon has. 



> Its a clear sign that M.Bay?s Transformers are aimed at the mainstream audiance who want theyre blockbuster movie that they can laugh at and enjoy cool 3D action.



I'm sorry, but a movie with a budget north of 150 million is never going to be aimed at anything but the mainstream crowd.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 3, 2011)

Source Code - 9/10

Mainly because every mind-fucking, trippy movie I've seen has a sad or ambiguous ending (unless you get technical with Inception and liked Spotless Mind's ending). I am used to trippy movies that make me question my reality at this point and I loved this one a lot so I was happy that it ended in a way I liked.


----------



## Quwrof Wrlccywrlir (Jul 3, 2011)

the tree of life - wtf/10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 3, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> *Transformers: Dark of the Moon-C*
> Anyone familiar with me knows that my opinion of Michael Bay's Transformers series is kind of complicated, but with this movie it's nothing more than a half-hearted "eh." There's nothing much in the movie that calls for the same vitriolic comments RotF recieved. Sure there's plenty of dumb humor, but besides Kim Jeong's brief role it's nowhere near as crass and loud as the previous film. Which could've been a plus if it wasn't for the increase of dark thematic material that seems to stand directly opposed to the giant robots premise. The extended scenes of genocide in the latter half of the film come off as needlessly bleak when compared to the tone of the first film, which is light-hearted and optimistic in comparison.
> 
> The story is the same revisionist mess the series is all too keen on, repeating the story of the last film except with some added bits of ridiculousness with humans siding with the decepticons. But who goes for the story, it's all about the action, something I will admit with my tail tucked between my legs.
> ...



This is probably the most fair review I have seen given to the movie, the shame of this movie is you can clearly see good within and what could be cut clean out to make something short and much sweeter however that is not the case.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Transformers- Dark of the Moon 4/10

Micheal bay ruined what could have been a good movie by turning it in to a huge car advert. It's a rubbish movie really, terrible plot, cringeworthy humour and acting, saved just barely by the ending action sequence but even then I was still underwhelmed by it.

Holyshit just checked it's gross and it's made nearly $400 million in a few days.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2011)

I leave to go see it in 40 minutes.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

Remember to turn off your brain MH.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2011)

Transformers 3: C-

Eh.....Not bad. Not good. Just.....okay. 

I agree with Vono about it being too dark, but my main issue wasn't comparing this to the previous films. It's just that the first half of the movie is so heavy handed in its comedy that it's sudden transition its jarring.

Man, and here I thought this kind of shit only happened in Hong Kong films (I'm looking at you, Sammo Hung!).

Review should be up tonight.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

> Man, and here I thought this kind of shit only happened in Hong Kong films (I'm looking at you, Sammo Hung!).



And Jet Li and Jackie Chan. I mean Fong Sai Yuk and it's sequel both started out so comedic and by the end it was all horribly depressing.

MH how retarded was the Building scene? I was facepalming in the cinema.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 3, 2011)

Carlito's Way 8/10

Excellent movie, Al Pacino and Sean Penn do a great job playing his roles, the plot is pretty solid and manages to keep you in tension for the most part of the movie, it may no be at the level of other Mafia movies like the Godfather or Scarface but still a very good movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2011)

I expect them to reboot the Transformers franchise in a couple of years.





Ennoea said:


> MH how retarded was the Building scene? I was facepalming in the cinema.


I was facepalming during the slow motion action sequences.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 3, 2011)

> And Jet Li and Jackie Chan. I mean Fong Sai Yuk and it's sequel both started out so comedic and by the end it was all horribly depressing.
> 
> MH how retarded was the Building scene? I was facepalming in the cinema.


1) But Sammo Hung is bold enough to have rape sprinkled into his comedies.

2) I was okay with it. Yes, it was absurd as hell, but by that point, the movie already was devoid of any sense of realism.

And I lol'ed at the movies attempts to parallel 9/11. Bad taste, Michael.

127 Hours: C

Eh.....I started out interested but it justgets too redundant and bored. I also felt Franco's performance, while good, was overrated. I was more impressed with Pineapple Express.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2011)

> But Sammo Hung is bold enough to have rape sprinkled into his comedies.



Ok I know which one you mean, the ones where they're forcing themselves on women as a comedic set piece.

The Man from Nowhere 8.5/10

Oh man this was an enjoyable movie. The "I must get back kidnapped little girl" plot has been done to death, and it did suffer from cheesy villains and dialogue, but it's just so well made that I forgive it for anything. It's fast paced, intense, emotional and well acted, Won Bin is a great actor and so was the little girl. And most of all it's entertaining without having to go over the top gross like I saw the Devil and basically every other popular Korean movie. Not to mention a somewhat decent balanced ending for once, everything isn't sorted out, or alternatively everything doesn't go to hell either.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2011)

What did you guys think of Megan Fox's replacement?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Bring back Megan Fox.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2011)

Megan Fox is stupid, but I do think she's a good actress within her limitations. She's just.....interesting, and can make bland roles interesting. 

This new one is.....acceptable, but she fails to make her bland character interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

This is why they should follow my advice and cast Rachel Weisz in every movie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 4, 2011)

I adore Rachel Weisz but a franchise like Transformers doesn't deserve her.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2011)

Austin Powers in Goldmember: C+

It has plenty of funny parts, but it becomes too silly with its CONSTANT dance sequences (is this what those Spoof movie guys got that crap from?) and the meta jokes are a mixed bag.

Still, it was amusing.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Batman Returns | 8/10 | B

When I think about it, this may be my favorite Batman movie. The dark, haunting noir setting and morally ambiguous leads make it so I can't help but love this movie. I really wish Burton had wanted and was permitted to continue this series, as I find this incarnation of the Batman character very interesting and would want to see how Burton would make him evolve. He's very hypocritical in this movie, claiming that he isn't above the law, yet willing to turn a blind eye to Catwoman's crimes and ignore his own acts of murder. You could call this inconsistent writing, but I think it's brilliance in that Batman's character truly is very similar to Catwoman's as he states. They're both confused and only trying to do what's right, but they're both a bit insane so their senses of what truly is and what isn't tends to become quite hard to differentiate. My own personal interpretation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 4, 2011)

megan fox's replacement was obviously just someone to look at, she never even acted before and the movie tried really hard to show us how hot she is.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Suburban Knights | Awesome/10 | 

Necronomicon, eh...?


----------



## Anarch (Jul 4, 2011)

Transformers 3 : 5/10

3d made it watchable.I've nothing against giant robots fighting but a little more thought could've put into the script,specially dialogues.Optimus Prime's supposedly inspirational lines were super cliched.

And the most talented actor in the entire cast got 20 minutes of screen time.That tells you all you want to know about the movie.

EDIT : oh,and the movie is too looong


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Megan Fox is stupid, but I do think she's a good actress within her limitations. She's just.....interesting, and can make bland roles interesting.
> 
> This new one is.....acceptable, but she fails to make her bland character interesting.


New One > Fox.


----------



## Geogeo (Jul 4, 2011)

Tango & Cash: 7/10 - Cheesy 80s action movie with Sylvester Stallone and Kurt Russell. What's not to like?


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 4, 2011)

Transformers - Dark of the Moon: I fucking hate myself for enjoying this shit/10

Fuck you Mr. Bay. 

I have absolutely no idea how to objectively rate this movie. 

Intellectually I know it sucked balls. It was too long, storyline was disjointed and poorly presented(not to forget quite crap), acting and supposed humor were at most parts horrible, the action while abundant was mostly messy, and for gods sake I don't fucking care about the bloody humans.

I really, really don't.

And yet for some godforsaken reason I somehow enjoyed most of it.

So yeah, fuck you Mr. Bay. :toliet



TittyNipple said:


> New One > Fox.



............



You mad brah?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> ............
> 
> 
> 
> You mad brah?


I think he's trolling.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Hancock | 6/10 | C

A fun movie with an amazing first hour, but the movie can't seem to decide what it wants to be; bearing a premise set in realism, but containing unrealistic slapstick. The second half is dragged down by a nonsensical shift in tone and plot direction that really sinks the entire movie down a few pegs.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 4, 2011)

The Expendables

8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Mad Max | 6.5/10 | C+

This was a very simple and straight to the point movie; but it was unnecessarily dark with little payoff or reason, as I personally don't feel like any of the characters had too much depth to them to begin with.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 4, 2011)

The Losers - 7/10
Mindless action flick with a few twists but I was entertained throughout the film. Wish they would make a sequel. Maybe I'll have to read the comics.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't get me started on Hancock, complete mess of a movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

It was a bit of a mess, but I'm still curious as to how they'll handle the sequel if it ever sees the light of day.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 4, 2011)

_The Adjustment Bureau_ 

Speaking of religious themes popping up in movies...  

Anyway, I more or less enjoyed this little Damon flick. The premise is interesting but the execution was lacking.... and it just felt very slow. I prefer Dark City.

*6.8/10*

_X-Men: First Class_

FINALLY saw this yesterday with my family. 

It was overall very good. The character development was very well-done even if the acting was at times spotty.*

*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Namely the kid magneto freaking out when his mom got shot.




The visual effects were at times very cheap as well and some of the editing choices were pretty bad. Still, A VAST improvement over X-Men 3 and a worthy prequel to the X-Men franchise.

*7.5/10*


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

Went to a Drive in Last night Saw 3 Movies

Transformers: 8/10
Exactly what i expected, The very best Action scenes imaginable 

Super 8: 7.5/10
it was Like E.T if it was Directed by Stephen King 

Green Lantern: 5/10
why....just...why


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Super 8 > Transformers 3


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Super 8 > Transformers 3



I Enjoyed Transformers more [and i thoght the ending to Super 8 was really cheesy]


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2011)

lol.......still trying to finish my Transformers review.

Man, that movie drained me even of my ability to talk about it.......Maybe that was Bay's plan.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior | 9/10 | A

Wow, this was so much better than the original. The action was better, the plot, while still so, wasn't as simplistic, and Max was actually interesting this time around. My only complaint that comes to mind is that once again the secondary cast don't have much depth to them, save for the Gyro Pilot and the Feral Kid, and there lies my problem: they don't have names! I don't know, it may just be me, but giving something a name gives it so much more value. It humanizes a character, which is one of the reasons why no one bats an eye when a Stormtrooper or a Red Shirt gets killed. They don't have a name. They're not special.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Super 8 > Transformers 3


lolno. I disagree.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 4, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol.......still trying to finish my Transformers review.
> 
> Man, that movie drained me even of my ability to talk about it.......Maybe that was Bay's plan.



So then I'm guessing its not the kind of bad that you can laugh at.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> lolno. I disagree.


If you ask me, all Transformers has going for it is it's action and special effects. Everything else is either lackluster, or bad.

Super 8 exceeded expectations. But hey, that's why there's opinions, eh?


----------



## Jena (Jul 4, 2011)

She's the Man- 9/10 Surprisingly funny. I thought it was going to be incredibly stupid, but I really liked it. And Channing Tatum is hot as _hell_. 

Just Like Heaven- 7.5/10 Tolerable chick flick. Not much else to say about it.




Ennoea said:


> Don't get me started on Hancock, complete mess of a movie.


When I went to go see that in the theater with my friend, we left halfway through and got our money back.  
Effing terrible movie. I eventually ended up finishing it on DVD and still thought it was effing terrible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> So then I'm guessing its not the kind of bad that you can laugh at.



Not really. 

Anyway, review is in sig. Hopefully it's okay considering my state of mind when I reviewed it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 4, 2011)

Super 8 was way better than Transformers.  It isn't close.

I don't mind that the ending to Super 8 was a bit childish.  I'm not that target audience.

Hancock is basically two movies.  The first half of the movie was somewhat compelling.  I was curious to see where they were going with the plot.  Unfortunately... the film introduced Charlize Theron.  Her character ruined the movie.  Hancock gets weak when she is around?  Really?  Why?  Because the gods partner up?  Seriously?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll bet you a million dollars that in the sequel they're going to be revealed to be remnants of an alien race who's powers are amplified through some kind of symbiosis with a partner assigned at birth.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Super 8 was way better than Transformers.  It isn't close.



You really cant compare them IMO

It Would Be Like Trying to Compare Inception to Toy Story 2


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Not really. You can compare the quality of the films, and in that case, Super 8 is superior. Just go compare critics' reviews.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Not really. You can compare the quality of the films, and in that case, Super 8 is superior. Just go compare critics' reviews.



But i dont see how aa Valid comparison can be met

One is an Action Packed War movie, with giant Robots 

the other Is a Innocent coming of age story/ sci fi Mystery

They Tell 2 Radically Different Types of stories, and show different Visuals

Th only thing u can really say is which one u liked more


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2011)

Inception | 10/10 | A+

There is nothing I can think of in this movie that I would change.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> You really cant compare them IMO
> 
> It Would Be Like Trying to Compare Inception to Toy Story 2



This sounds like excuse making.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Taxi Driver | 9.5/10 | A

Eh, the ending sort of irks me, but besides that, solid movie. And how old was Jodie Foster in this? 13? Daaaang.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This sounds like excuse making.



no i just think its stupid to compare apples to Oranges


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

They aren't though they ae both film therefore they are comparable.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> They aren't though they ae both film therefore they are comparable.



They are different kind of films, so they really arent

Transfromers needs to be compare to like, battlefeild LA or Terminator

Super 8 needs to be compared with The Goonies, or Cloverfeild


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

Transformers shares the same amount of similarities with the movies you named to Super 8 so really you are just making excuses.

The only real distinction you can make is that pure comedy films are hard to compare to those that are not aimed at that because the goal of comedies isn't necessarily the story it is how much you laugh.

Much like how the Golden Globes breaks down their nominees into comedy and drama.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Transformers shares the same amount of similarities with the movies you named to Super 8 so really you are just making excuses.
> 
> The only real distinction you can make is that pure comedy films are hard to compare to those that are not aimed at that because the goal of comedies isn't necessarily the story it is how much you laugh.



LOL Super 8 had nothign in common with terminator what the hell are you talking about

I am not making excuses, you cant compare certain movies to each other for begin to different and trying o be 2 different kind of movies

Super 8 is not an Action War movie So it shouldn't be Compared to one

Pure and simple


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Taleran, you're wasting your time.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

Yeah I can see that now.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont see why your giving me so much shit about this

Did i offend some one when i said that its stupid to compare radically different movies?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

because they're making a lot of sense?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

Kill Your Idols

not a very good documentary, but it's one of the few pieces of anything really that covers the No Wave scene of the late 70's so I guess it's interesting at least.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I dont see why your giving me so much shit about this
> 
> Did i offend some one when i said that its stupid to compare radically different movies?



Super 8 to Transformers is as radically different as Transformers to Terminator or Transformers to Battle LA. 

Just all for different reasons.

This thread implies a rating to film, I don't know about you but I can't rate movies without comparing them to other movies I have watched and when I think of Transformers I immediately think of other movies I have seen this summer one of which is Super 8.

It doesn't offend me, it just seems like you are compartmentalizing movies into smaller and smaller boxes so there is less to compare them against.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Super 8 to Transformers is as radically different as Transformers to Terminator or Transformers to Battle LA.
> 
> Just all for different reasons.


 Three out of the 4 movies u mentioned are War movies featuring Robots i Think thats a huge similarity


> This thread implies a rating to film, I don't know about you but I can't rate movies without comparing them to other movies I have watched and when I think of Transformers I immediately think of other movies I have seen this summer one of which is Super 8.
> 
> It doesn't offend me, it just seems like you are compartmentalizing movies into smaller and smaller boxes so there is less to compare them against.


Transformers is an Action movie it should be compared to an action movie


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Jaws | 10/10 | A+

Really, what can you say? It's Jaws.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

Zen-aku said:


> I dont see why your giving me so much shit about this
> 
> Did i offend some one when i said that its stupid to compare radically different movies?



What's with you and this idea that every time someone forces you to think about your opinions it means that you offended them and they're just trying to "get you back" or something? You don't make any sense and therefore you get called out for it. 

Both Transformers and Super 8 have action/sci-fi elements, both involve sudden alien attacks, both mix comedy into the fray from time-to-time and both rely heavily on CGI. How are these not films NOT comparable?


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2011)

Well, I will attempt to change the subject and I will do so with some startling news...

CAN YOU GUYS BELIEVE THAT MARTIAL LIKED PRIEST?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Jul 5, 2011)

That isn't really changing subjects jumping from one bad movie to another. Hey lets make a comparison


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 5, 2011)

Battle LA really focused on the military and had less action then Transformers 3

Transformers 3 focused on the humans until the decepticon/autobots war climaxed.

But Transformers 3 had much better action, LA has a better tonesetting feel.

But it's hard to say ones better then the other because both are equally as good and both are around 8-9 out of 10ish parts.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Jurassic Park | 9.5/10 | A


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna you watch too many movies bro. Is that possible?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Generally, watching movies, watching television, and posting on NF is all I do when I'm not at work or working out. No social life ftw


----------



## Fraust (Jul 5, 2011)

I used to watch more movies than him. 

Used to watch like 10 every Friday, Saturday, Sunday last summer! But there were actually interesting movies stacked up for me to watch, now I've seen them all.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

I just sit back and take my pick from the movie dump over at the Trading Post.


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Generally, watching movies, watching television, and posting on NF is all I do when I'm not at work or working out. No social life ftw



We're on NF. No one here as a social life.
Especially not the ones that insist that they do.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Generally, watching movies, watching television, and posting on NF is all I do when I'm not at work or working out. No social life ftw



I understand man, I understand.  All I do is post on NFs and RealCavsFans, watch tv shows/movies, workout, write, and draw.

The last two weeks until this last weekend I was watching a movie a day but for some reason I stopped. I been slackin since I finished Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Pt I.

I have been watching Modern Family S2 and Kitchen Nightmares a lot though


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

I watch a lot of movies but nowhere near as much as Stunna. I actually only get on NF to pass the time at work these days. I gotsa life! 



Jena said:


> We're on NF. No one here as a social life.
> *Especially not the ones that insist that they do*.



Now I feel trapped.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I watch a lot of movies but nowhere near as much as Stunna. I actually only get on NF to pass the time at work these days. I gotsa life!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel trapped.


I need to watch more movies, so many one's I have yet to see but hear good things about.



Cast your social life away already, we need to continue the dev tourney dammnit


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

Evangelion Rebuild 2.22: You Can(not) Advance

I bought this at Anime Expo and decided to watch the dub version for the first time.  It was fine for the most part.  Visually the movie is still stunning and the animation is without a doubt some of the best.  For the most part I really like this movie and can overlook flaws as I actually enjoy the characters here more than the series proper.  If the remaining movies keep up this quality this may become the definitive Eva story.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I need to watch more movies, so many one's I have yet to see but hear good things about.



Watch Evill Dead II, you moronic idiot. 



> Cast your social life away already, we need to continue the dev tourney dammnit



I may get some matchups up late tonight or tomorrow. 

*Stunna:* Do you take requests by any chance?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh yeah, I'm always open to film suggestions. There's some movies I won't watch though, or may have some begrudges about. Such as really, really scary horror films. I'm still trying to ease into that genre. _The Shining_ made me leave my television on when I went to bed after seeing it. Granted it was dark.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh yeah, I'm always open to film suggestions. There's some movies I won't watch though, or may have some begrudges about. Such as really, really scary horror films. I'm still trying to ease into that genre. _The Shining_ made me leave my television on when I went to bed after seeing it. Granted it was dark.



LOL, wow.... I guess The Shining is understandable though, since I also found that movie extremely creepy. 

Request: Watch and review Metropolis (1927) if you haven't seen it yet. It should be available for instant watch on Netflix (assuming you have it).


----------



## Jena (Jul 5, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Now I feel trapped.







Furious George said:


> Request: Watch and review Metropolis (1927) if you haven't seen it yet. It should be available for instant watch on Netflix (assuming you have it).


Everyone should watch that movie at least once.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I have been watching Modern Family S2 and Kitchen Nightmares a lot though



I LOVE Kitchen Nightmares. I've been watching the UK ones on netflix streaming.

The X-Men cartoon from the mid 90s is on netflix streaming as well.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Furious George said:


> LOL, wow.... I guess The Shining is understandable though, since I also found that movie extremely creepy.
> 
> Request: Watch and review Metropolis (1927) if you haven't seen it yet. It should be available for instant watch on Netflix (assuming you have it).



I've seen Metropolis a long time ago before I "got into" movies. Consequently I hated it and fell asleep. I see it's brilliance and influence in retrospect, but I'll re-watch it sometime soon if you want me too.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

I wanna wait and see if that newly found finally 100% complete version of Metropolis gets released on dvd before I see it again.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 5, 2011)

Chocolate (2008)

10/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 5, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Chocolate (2008)
> 
> 10/10



Just the ambiguity of this post made me want to see what this was and HOLY SHIT its by the same director of Ong Bak!? CBG im tellin you, in order to find this movie I had to waid through just about every movie with the word chocolate in the title. That was a lot of movies bro, and a lot of porn that I was almost tempted into watching to 'make sure' . Thank God you had 2008 on there or I would have never known what you were talking about. 

tl;dr it looks good gonna watch


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

Typhoon is right for a second I thought it was that Johnny Depp film from all those years back.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 5, 2011)

I saw a bunch of Richard Kern short videos.

uh they're pretty much lo fi pseudo pornos with some violence involving strange plots with some musician's from the Underground New York music scene of the late 70's to early 80's.  The Sonic Youth vid was pretty cool though.  Still I didn't really enjoy them but at the same time I don't think they were made to be enjoyed.  I wouldn't really recommend them but at the same time if you're interested in watching No Wave material it's not the worst thing to watch.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 5, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Chocolate (2008)
> 
> 10/10



It was pretty epic, albeit a flawed one.


----------



## Penance (Jul 5, 2011)

Blow: 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 5, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Chocolate (2008)
> 
> 10/10



Loved this movie. It doesn't even matter that the plot is ridiculous.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2011)

Chocolate was pretty good, I can't even remember the plot.


----------



## Koi (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm watching Love Happens right now, and besides the fact that it's another Manic Pixie Dream Girl movie, I would really like this movie a lot if there WAS no romantic subplot.  It's like seeing Nick Naylor at the opposite end of the spectrum, with Eckhart playing this likable, charismatic character whose morals are the exact opposite of Thank You For Smoking.  I would like seeing this character working through such a shitty time rather than simply being able to brush it off and come out winning because he has a B.A. in kicking ass and taking names.

Plus.. two thirds of the MOD Squad are in the movie anyway.   (Man, I can't wait until my copy of Thank You For Smoking gets here.)


----------



## Nakor (Jul 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Chocolate was pretty good, I can't even remember the plot.



autistic girl is able to copy martial arts on tv and then proceeds to kick major ass.


----------



## The Boss (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Adjustment Bureau* - 9/10 I like the whole meaning behind it. 

*Transformer 3 *- 8/10 Very entertaining. Dem autobots. So sexy.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 6, 2011)

Browncoats: Redemption

9/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2011)

It's kind of a funny story (2010):  Emmawatson'shotness/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 6, 2011)

6/10 - Transformers:  Dark of the Moon.
If you are a fan of the first two movies you are probably going to like this one.  If you are not a fan of the first two movies this one is probably not going to win you over.  I think Revenge of the Fallen is my favorite out of the three.  Just because it is more fun.  I guess my main problem with the movies is that I just don't really care much for Sam.  At least in the second movie he seemed to be enjoying himself a bit more.  I would have liked them to loose Sam and keep Mikaela for the third installment.
I kept reading that Bay was going to learn from the mistakes from the last film.  Well the same bad jokes are there, the movie is still way too long, and the Decepticons still look too much like each other.  And purpelize Shockwave dangit.  Or at least give him a purple tint.  To Bay's credit there are only two idiot sidekick characters in this one opposed to four or five of Revenge of the Fallen.  And he made this one more serious.  Almost too serious and bleak at points.
They do seem to manage to utilize the 3D well.  And the Robot battles are nice to look at as is Sam's new girlfriend.  And some well known and not so well known actors are in it that I was pleasantly surprised to see.


----------



## Violence (Jul 6, 2011)

Inception: 9/10


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Lilo and Stitch- 9/10 pek


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

The Matrix Reloaded | 6.5/10 | C | Tentative

The ending made no sense. Like, at all. Up until the ending of the film generally everything was cool; I mean, the CGI was glaringly obvious, and, like, 3/5 of the movie is action, but the ending... I don't know, the stuff about The One having to return to the source over and over again and Neo all of a sudden being able to stop machines in reality... It just seemed dumb. Maybe I'm being harsh and need to think about it more, but I have a feeling that if I think about it more the movie will get worse. Not that I hate this movie. Again, I loved it until the last ten minutes or so.

Ugh, I can't remember half the stuff that happened in the climax of this movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2011)

I think the ending to Reloaded left everyones head scratching.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

It made perfect sense to me. They had to give people a choice so they had to plan for the people who made the choice to break free, so they made a 'leader' who all the people could flock around and keep them in one place so they could easily be killed and contained as their population grew.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, thank you, that makes perfect sense. But what about Neo's powers being used in reality? I think I'll need to watch this again. At least the ending, because I have very mixed feelings right now.


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

To be honest, nothing in Reloaded or Revolutions made any sense to me.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

That was tried to be explained in Revolutions I think but I don't they ever succeeded at explaining it well, along with a lot of things in that movie.

However I do like a lot of it.

Also found a fan edit that cuts Reloaded and Revolutions together and removes 95% of the scenes that take place in Zion it is interesting.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Wait, no, that doesn't make sense. Overpopulation isn't the problem. They don't _have_ to give the humans a choice. They could just destroy Zion all together. Prevent it from ever being reconstructed. That way the only humans are the ones under control; and if one ever escapes again, terminate it.

I don't hate the movies, I'm just confused. I'm re watching Revolutions next as I haven't seen it in years.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> They don't _have_ to give the humans a choice.



No they do he talks about it, that without that choice being given a subconscious level people wouldn't accept the program.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

I appreciate this, you're making the movie so much more enjoyable. So they have to give man a choice, and consequently, some man sooner or later some how escapes the Matrix. Naturally, this man attempts to release others... but why not kill this man? No one in the Matrix would know, and it would prevent the construction of Zion.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

Because more people get born all the time.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh yeah

*Kiss Kiss Bang Bang* - 9/10

That was a pretty fantastic action/comedy. Shane Black I enjoy your movies.


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That was tried to be explained in Revolutions I think but I don't they ever succeeded at explaining it well, along with a lot of things in that movie.
> 
> However I do like a lot of it.



Oh yeah, I still like the movies. I just have no bloody idea what the hell is happening 90% of the time.

Although your explanations are helping, thanks. 

I always just liked the first movie the most and kind of view it as its own contained story, even though it was set up to have sequels. For some reason, Neo started to annoy me during Reloaded. I just feel like the first one is more "deep" than the other two. But it's not like I hate the the other two or anything. 

Animatrix was pretty good too, but the shorts varied in quality IMO.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Neo was never really interesting to begin with if you ask me. He's literally like an avatar for us to put ourselves into, like Bella is supposed to be in Twilight I suppose. I don't like Trinity either. Their romance is the dumbest one I can think of in blockbuster history.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

By the way, is it true they're making a fourth and fifth Matrix? I heard Reeves confirmed it, but...


----------



## Gnome (Jul 6, 2011)

God I hope not, and Neo died.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

I know he died, but I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled something like Neo's body is dead, but his mind is still alive in the Matrix; and Trinity, Morpheus, Niobe, and a new guy (preferably played by Will Smith) would have to go into the deepest realms of the Matrix to find his mind and revive him.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2011)

The problem with the plot of Matrix Reloaded and Revolutions isn't so much that it doesn't make any sense as it is just sort of needlessly bloated and forced. The first Matrix was actually thought-provoking and self-contained while the sequels were just really cluttered and convoluted and, at times, VERY preachy.


----------



## Jena (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Neo was never really interesting to begin with if you ask me. He's literally like an avatar for us to put ourselves into, like Bella is supposed to be in Twilight I suppose. I don't like Trinity either. Their romance is the dumbest one I can think of in blockbuster history.


I thought Neo was ok in the first movie. Bland and devoid of any shred of something you could consider a personality, but ok. Once he became like computer Jesus I hated him. 


Stunna said:


> By the way, is it true they're making a fourth and fifth Matrix? I heard Reeves confirmed it, but...


Whut.


Stunna said:


> I know he died, but I wouldn't be surprised if they pulled something like Neo's body is dead, but his mind is still alive in the Matrix;


 That sounds exactly like what they would do.


Furious George said:


> The problem with the plot of Matrix Reloaded and Revolutions isn't so much that it doesn't make any sense as it is just sort of needlessly bloated and forced. The first Matrix was actually thought-provoking and self-contained while the sequels were just really cluttered and convoluted and, at times, VERY preachy.


I agree. I think it's a tell-tale sign that most people can immediately recall the plot of Matrix but can't remember what happened in Reloaded or Revolutions.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2011)

The latter Matrix movies are just poorly written. They throw in a lot of stuff that just doesn't need to be said. Like today I was wondering why did they have to tell us that the Matrix is one big cycle, where the one always fails. How does that really enhance the drama of the story? That Neo is over coming the odds, but he's already kinda 'doing' that. How does that even make Neo 'the one'? It's just silly writing, as someone else put it it's convoluted.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 6, 2011)

*The Secret of NIMH(1982)*​

The Secret of NIMH is Don Bluth's first mainstream attempt at a full feature film. For those who do not know the story, Don Bluth is a famous animator who used to work for Disney from the 50s-70s (with much of his work going uncredited). Disney's animated studio wasn't doing to hot and they were kinda giving up, so Bluth basically thought that since Disney wasn't respecting its animated department anymore, he would go off with a bunch of other Disney animators and make their own movies. Well, the Secret of NIMH was basically his first big attempt, and it worked.

I remember I saw clips of this in my 5th grade class. We actually read the  (one of those short novels that sum up a movie). Interestingly enough, the actual movie is based on a novel in itself - "Mrs. Frisby and the Rats of NIMH" written by Robert C. O'Brien. I remember the story was pretty kick ass, and at the same time a little freaky. I've been treating myself to some animated movies lately, so I figure I'd revisit this wonder to see how it held up.

By the way, the movie is pronounced "nim" and not "nymph". Just in case anyone else had the same stupid idea that I did. I found out the hard way when I said to my friend "hey brah, did you ever watch The Secret of NYMPH". He thought I was talking about one of those parody pornos. I was quickly humbled. 

The first thing anyone will notice while watching this movie, is how dark the lighting is. It is just a very gloomy atmosphere. It takes place in like a farm land, but it almost feels like you're in a stereotypical swamp scene from a bad monster movie. There are a lot of bright colors, but the way they're used often generate a sense of insecurity and cautiousness. This setting actually captures the Secret of NIMH very well, mainly because it gives the feeling of the "unknown" and after all the title does have the word secret in it!

The plot to this movie starts off simple enough. This mouse named Mrs. Brisby (they had to change the name from Frisby to Brisby due to copy rights), is trying to cop some medicine for her son who got pneumonia. A bigger problem presents itself, in that the farmers who's land the Brisby clan lives on is being mowed down in a day or so. Little Timmy is too sick to be moved, so what does Brisby do? Start talking to a scary ass Owl and the rats of NIMH who can give her much needed advice, who I might add are all very shady people.

The plotline is very interesting, I'm not sure if kids can follow it. There are many sub plots, some of which the movie could have done with out like this crow named Jeremy who is played by Dom DeLuise, his gimmick is he's trying to get laid and he wants tips from Brisby on how too. The other plots involve figuring out what the Secret of NIMH really is, Brisby dealing with this farmers Cat who is designed to eat rodents and witnessing a coup of the Rat clan. It's a lot to take in, but for the most part it is paced out pretty well, toward the end it starts getting a little wild - but it's still enjoyable.

I really like the characters and voice acting. I think that's what puts this movie way above other hand drawn animated movies of its time. Mrs.Brisby I think is one of the finest heroines in animated movie history. She is just a very lovely and heart warming person, anyone who had a mom who wasn't crazy can probably relate and like Mrs.Brisby. Her lines are very realistic, and we see her motives for why she is so courageous (and believe me, she gets in way over her head). Jeremy, the crow I mentioned previously is charismatic though can be annoying (though that is purpose some what). There's this really fat rat who is a bad guy, but he kinda feels bad for what he's doing - and he gets a raw deal in the end and I think I felt the most for him. Then there is this mystique guy named Nicodomus...the Owl....aw hell they're all just bone chilling in their own ways! 

The movie is just a thrill from head to toe. When we learn what NIMH is, it is actually very interesting - but NIMH themselves (which is an organization, don't worry not a spoiler) doesn't really make their presence all that felt. So the sci-fi elements and mystery elements are all there. But what about the fantasy? There is some "disney magic" in this, or I should say an attempt at that - but I feel like the mysticism in the Secret of NIMH was not very well introduced. Also, they never really elaborate on what the deal is with this all knowing Owl.  The set up for them adding supernatural things wasn't strong enough, but it is a kids movie so when the heroes save the day all of a sudden - it is to be expected.

The Secret of NIMH has the finest acting amongst any Disney movie that I've seen. It is violent, dark, heart warming, interesting stories and all that good stuff rolled into one. The animation is good, but not amazing - it's not bootleg or anything but the characters look a little awkward when they're fighting and what not. I think kids who are too young might actually be to intimidated to finish this movie. But for people who are older, like 9 and up they should enjoy it a lot. I'll say, that I think it is better than any animated movie I've seen from Disney Studios.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 6, 2011)

Neo isn't dead by the way, the oracle said he will be back.

oracle never been wrong before.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup, his mind's in the Matrix


----------



## Furious George (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, Secret of NIMH was definitely a treat. That owl... MAN, that owl.  

Its a shame that Bluth's other films couldn't really live up to its greatness. Still greatly prefer most Disney classics to it however.



Violent By Design said:


> . I think kids who are too young might actually be to intimidated to finish this movie.



Stunna would have to sleep with his TV on.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I kid I kid.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

>_>

<_<

>_<


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 6, 2011)

Transformers: Dark of the Moon - Liked it/10

Dont know what to rate it. I liked it. I had a lot of fun watching it, and will probably watch it again.

_"But was it good?" _I guess so, I said I liked it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> It's kind of a funny story (2010):  Emmawatson'shotness/10


Emma Roberts?  Yes, I like her too.  Cute even when she cuts herself.

Unfortunately for her, this has been sort of a disappointing year.  Scream 4 flopped.  It didn't make nearly as much as it was supposed to and it could have been her first big money maker.  Tough break.

I like her though.  I hope she gets something significant soon.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2011)

28 Days Later | 9/10 | A


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 7, 2011)

*Waiting for SuperMan-C*
Some heartbreaking scenes of parents wanting the best for their children surrounded by info dumps melodramatically narrated, throwaway musical montages that are too on the nose, and heavy-handed metaphors.


----------



## Fraust (Jul 7, 2011)

Everyone knows that the Matrix is religious, right? Neo = Jesus? Trinity's name comes from Holy Trinity? When Neo dies, it's in the shape of a cross with bright light?

They can bring him back, technically, and just say he came back 3 days, 3 years, 3 versions of the Matrix later and continue with their mumbo jumbo. If it's written like the first, I don't give a darn. Although, Reeves ruins even amazing writing.


----------



## AdmiralAokiji (Jul 7, 2011)

*The Man from Nowhere (2010)*: Really good movie. Bin Won is the man. Badass villains, great fight scenes and an heartbreaking story.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 7, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2  : 8/10

As funny and entertaining as the original.Few sequels live up to their originals but this one does,and 3d doesn't hurt.At all.

Po is back and with a vengeance , literally. Great animation, great story, great script, great laughs. Must Watch !


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> Really good movie. Bin Won is the man. Badass villains, great fight scenes and an heartbreaking story.



Halfway through the movie I was like move along Bourne and Rain, this guy is a complete badass.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2011)

*Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956)​*​

Why are Sci-fi movies from the 50s so good? Is it because they couldn't really rely on special effects, so they had to make it up with good writing? Probably, and Invasion of the Body Snatchers is a great example of how to enhance a story with thrills.

The title is self explanatory. The movie is basically about this doctor who is living in a town where peoples bodies are being replaced by near identical clones. What makes the clones different is that they lack soul. They can pretend to have emotion, but there is no authenticity to it. Almost like watching a mediocre actor trying hard to display flamboyant emotions. 

The movie is actually quite suspenseful. Kevin McCarthy plays our hero as the town doctor in Santa Mira as Dr. Miles Bennell. People are going up to him, insisting that their loves ones are some how...not who they say they are. Naturally, Bennell is very skeptical and just thinks these people might be too stressed out and need psychiatric help. As he starts realizing that body snatchers are real, his options of who he can trust start to dwindle. Everyone in the town looks and even acts totally normal, so the viewer is always at odds with who is a body snatcher and who isn't. Even Bennel himself starts yelling out to mass hysteria as others did to him, in a very powerful scene. 

We see how these body snatchers manifest, and be warned it looks bootleg. The movie had a really low budget and it was only filmed in like 20 days, so it's understandable. Though, it is still pretty creepy. As I mentioned many times before though, the differences between the body snatchers and the real people are so......hard to see (basically impossible to the viewer if they don't throw out very obvious hints) that it actually makes it that much more eery. 

The movie isn't scary, but the suspense is dense. The dynamic between Bennell and his smoking hot love interest Becky Driscoll is well developed and colorful. I'm really surprised by how good the acting is in this movie for the most part given its genre and age, I suppose director Don Siegal was really pushing this movie to be better than your average popcorn flick. Needless to say, the movie is really good because I think you just care about the characters - and when you realize that they're in deep shit you can't help but get nervous for them.

I have a word of advice to people. If possible, try to watch the version that does not have a prologue or epilogue, as well as Bennell's narration. This was actually added by the producer in Walter Wanger, who thought the movie was too morbid. The prologue and epilogue ruins some of the suspense, and it actually changes the ending (it's very obvious what the original ending is when you're watching it). 

This is a great movie, it' has a lot of emotion but it is still feels like a 'light' watch as do many movies from the 50s. In less people need special effects or gore, I think just about anyone can watch this movie and enjoy it.


----------



## krome (Jul 7, 2011)

_Super 8_ 7.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

Gran Torino | 9.5/10 | A

The ending of this movie was brilliant.


----------



## Robin (Jul 7, 2011)

^ yeah Gran Torino made me speechless


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2011)

Avatar: B+

I actually liked this more than before, as I could still appreciate the unique and colorful visuals......The pacing was also better than I remembered as well. I'm still a bit irked at how Cameron took the side of the aliens despite the fact that they were portrayed as just as arrogant and vicious as the humans. I would've rathered both sides were fleshed out. 

Drunken Master: A-

Man, I had forgotten how fun this movie is.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

Seriously, the ending made me tear.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 7, 2011)

The Bourne Identity - 8/10. It was entertaining, I'm probably going to watch the other ones soon.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> Drunken Master: A-
> 
> Man, I had forgotten how fun this movie is.



Sub or Dub? Because the English Dub is the greatest thing since sliced bread. The VHS dubs was probably the greatest dub ever but the DVD one isn't bad either.


----------



## Jena (Jul 7, 2011)

The Master of Disguise- 1/10 
Wow. I thought this movie was funnier when I was younger. No. Just, no. Effing terrible movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

I used to think First Strike was really good as a kid, watched it a couple of days ago, I was speechless at how much of a crock of shit it is.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 7, 2011)

Drunken Master is one of my all-time favorite kung fu flicks. Its sexy.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Master of Disguise- 1/10
> Wow. I thought this movie was funnier when I was younger. No. Just, no. Effing terrible movie.



I feel bad for you.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2011)

I have high hopes for Horrible Bosses this weekend.  I will really be disappointed if it sucks.





Ennoea said:


> I used to think First Strike was really good as a kid, watched it a couple of days ago, I was speechless at how much of a crock of shit it is.


What about Jackie Chan's Who Am I?  I remember that one being good.  Is this just a case of nostalgia?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

The fights are still decent, but the film hasn't aged well, though I was never a fan.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 7, 2011)

I hate humans!


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Sub or Dub? Because the English Dub is the greatest thing since sliced bread. The VHS dubs was probably the greatest dub ever but the DVD one isn't bad either.



Dub. It was pretty bizarre. 

The dialogue went something like this?

Bad guy:Why don't you clean shit asshole?
Jackie: Idiot, keep talking like that you'll lose your ass.

It's funny because the bad guys face looks like he's thinking "what the hell does that even mean?"

I dont remember First Strike very well, but I remember enjoying it as a kid.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I used to think First Strike was really good as a kid, watched it a couple of days ago, I was speechless at how much of a crock of shit it is.



Why is it a crock of shit? It's been a year or two for me since I've seen First Strike, but I still thought it was entertaining.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The Bourne Identity - 8/10. It was entertaining, I'm probably going to watch the other ones soon.


They only get better as you go IMO.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2011)

> Dub. It was pretty bizarre.
> 
> The dialogue went something like this?
> 
> ...



That's the best part man, the sub is so absurd it's hilarious. Sad they don't dub them like that anymore.



> Why is it a crock of shit? It's been a year or two for me since I've seen First Strike, but I still thought it was entertaining.



Not a fan of First Strike, even as a kid I disliked the movie. Stunts are great though.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Not a fan of First Strike, even as a kid I disliked the movie. Stunts are great though.


The stunts are great. Felt like Jackie Chan was still in his prime for this movie, even though he'd been doing movies for many years. 

Samurai Fiction - 8/10
This movie is really hard to rate...it's at least a 7, but could gone up to a 9 as well. The acting was really good, even if something absurd was happening, the actors pulled it off well. Especially all the faces they make throughout the movie. I liked the way it was shot too, with most scenes being close up to the actors. The fight scenes were good because they were more realistic. Some parts were really boring to me though so it was hard to stay focused solely on the movie. The woman who played koharu was really cute.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> It's kind of a funny story (2010):  Emmawatson'shotness/10


I meant Emma Roberts.


I was fapping at the time so excuse my confusion of Roberts and Watson.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 7, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone | 8/10 | B

Whimsical and as magical as the story itself.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jul 7, 2011)

Carved:The Slit Mouthed Woman 

9/10 

Asian horror movie without the twitchy ghosty archetype they tend to stick with. The story was really engaging and some of the shots of the Slit mouthed woman were very creepy. It may not be for all viewers as it has a good portion of child abuse in the movie and may not appeal to more sensitive viewers. The movie sets up a pretty cool atmosphere and the twist at the end is cool. The movie is subbed in English and dubbed in Japanese so Naruto anime fans shouldn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 8, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda - 7.5/10 One of the better Dreamworks movies. I thought the fighting was very well choreographed for 3D animation.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

The Matrix Reloaded | 8/10 | B

I've updated my rating on this after reading this explanation on the symbolism of the movie: 

Still tentative, as I need to re-watch the movie after reading that. However, it does bring a lot into context and make it seem a _lot_ less contrived.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

The Matrix Revolutions | 4/10 | D

While successful on a philosophical level, _Revolutions_ has a warped sense of prioritized screen time and continuity.


----------



## Jena (Jul 8, 2011)

Princess Bride- 10/10 How can you not like this movie?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 8, 2011)

*Pulp Fiction*- Not nearly as great as the Pulp Fiction Nerd Herd have been making it look like,but it's very good. Personally my favorite Tarantino film. Since I'm not giving it a 10,I can already feel the negs coming in .
My rating: 8.8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Check out the trailer for the next Adam Sandler movie.

This seriously looks like the worst movie of all time!


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Snatch .* 

Enjoyed the movie . So a solid 9/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands | 8/10 | B

An endearing blend of both heartwarming and gothic, depressing scenes; with one of the most bittersweet endings in recent recollection.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Hanna 8/10

This movie kind of disappointed me a bit but after I actually thought about the plot, it wasn't as bad I thought the first time. It actually makes sense, at least within the universe it's set in.

Arthur 8.5/10

This movie really surprised me at how good it was. Russell Brand didn't make me want to punch him in the face.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

I freaking love the score in _Hanna._

And I hated _Arthur._ That is, if you're referring to the recent one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2011)

he is referring to that one


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

There was an edit.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 8, 2011)

Horrible Bosses: B+

I thought it was very funny. Not as good as Hangover, but probably better than Hangover 2. Great casting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Good.  I'm going to Horrible Bosses tomorrow.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

Hangover is overhyped some.

Spill horrible bosses audio review


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

World, most of these movies are secondary to me.  What I really want now is the second season of Game of Thrones.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2011)

That isn't coming out for another year unfortunately.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 8, 2011)

Arrietty

10/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> World, most of these movies are secondary to me.  What I really want now is the second season of Game of Thrones.



Me too.  Where is your time machine when we need it?


----------



## Ash (Jul 8, 2011)

Bad Teacher. 6/10

It was hilarious. The story was kinda lacking but I didn't expect much from it.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Me too.  Where is your time machine when we need it?


Those only exist in Steins;Gate unfortunately.  (A great anime series about time travel btw.)

I'll be at Comic con this year.  Maybe I will learn more at the Thrones presentation?

The new Mulligan, Gosling collaboration called Drive is the movie I am really looking forward to.


----------



## Paptala (Jul 8, 2011)

Transformers 3 *7.5/10* - Some really nice visual shots and I adore Shia, but sticking the new girl in there randomly _really_ grated on me.  Sure, she was pretty, but she's just some mary sue character inserted in there in the last minute to be eye candy and it definitely showed.

The story line was entertaining enough.  Could of used more of the parents   The autobots kicked ass as usual.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

Holy crap that Adam Sandler movie looks ridiculously bad, and what's with the voice over? Is this 1995?


----------



## Nakor (Jul 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> World, most of these movies are secondary to me.  What I really want now is the second season of Game of Thrones.



Read the second book(fifth book comes out tuesday. yay!)

Killers - 6/10
I liked how Tom Selleck and the mom from Home Alone are in it. they were pretty funny. but really...ashton kutcher as an assassin/spy...like I'm supposed to believe that? there's just no way.


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 8, 2011)

Daddy's Little Girls
7/10 
Actually a good Tyler Perry movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

Harry Potter reviews seem to be pretty good, damn I'm gonna miss the movies regardless of what the book fans say about it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2011)

Momento: 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Harry Potter reviews seem to be pretty good, damn I'm gonna miss the movies regardless of what the book fans say about it.


True.  The series as a whole is phenomenal.  I'd say The Chamber of Secrets is my favorite movie going into the final one.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

Prisoner would be mine, I know it's one of the most disliked but it's a great movie on it's own.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't recall the movies well enough to pick a favorite, but my favorite scene in the series is Harry's fight with the dragon in _Goblet of Fire._


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Bellatrix (Helena Bonham Carter) killing Sirius (Gary Oldman) was pretty good.  

Love Bellatrix and Snape.  I'm dreading the final movie.


----------



## Jena (Jul 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't recall the movies well enough to pick a favorite, but my favorite scene in the series is Harry's fight with the dragon in _Goblet of Fire._



As far as the movies go, my favorite scene is in DH part I when Harry cheers Hermoine up by dancing with her.


----------



## krome (Jul 8, 2011)

_Midnight in Paris_ 9/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2011)

Have you guys ordered your tickets yet?

I actually have tickets for Thursday @ Midnight.  And I bought a ticket for Saturday @ 7 PM @ the over 21 theater.  I'd like to watch the movie with a buzz as well.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2011)

> Love Bellatrix and Snape. I'm dreading the final movie.



When will we such distinguished acting talent in a blockbuster again? Never that's when


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

that's a bit of an overstatement

I smell British bias O:


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 9, 2011)

*Sling Blade* - _3/5_. I have always heard amazing things about this movie, but it was just good. Nothing really great.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 9, 2011)

My favorite HP movie is Deathly Hallows, which imo transcended the franchise in terms of quality. I was shocked at how much I admired it. Most of the HP movies were just harmless, sort of entertaining spectacles for me (except Goblet of Fire, which was a fully entertaining spectacle...and Phoenix, which was an unentertaining spectacle).

Azumi: B

lol.....Man, Ryuhei Kitamura needs to learn to control himself. He's so overthep in his directing style. Still, it was a pretty fun movie.


----------



## Distance (Jul 9, 2011)

The Wicker Man (1973) 

4.0/5.0


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> True.  The series as a whole is phenomenal.  I'd say The Chamber of Secrets is my favorite movie going into the final one.



Chamber of Secrets was definitely my favorite as well. I miss the first 3. The best. 

The last one was okay though.


----------



## Distance (Jul 9, 2011)

The World said:


> Chamber of Secrets was definitely my favorite as well. I miss the first 3. The best.
> 
> The last one was okay though.



Chamber of Secrets is the best by far!


----------



## Amuro (Jul 9, 2011)

*Limitless 7/10*

Even though the end was a tad flat it was still an enjoyable movie. Would have liked to have seen more from De Niro the only stand out scene he had was when he called out Coopers character on his newly found arrogance.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

> that's a bit of an overstatement
> 
> I smell British bias O:



Well ofcourse


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

Chamber of Secrets sucked both as a book and a movie

The last two films were the best of the series.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

> Chamber of Secrets sucked both as a book and a movie
> 
> The last two films were the best of the series.



The film was a good adaptation of a decent book, I can't say it's my favourite. The screenplays of the last few films suffered too much, unless you read the books good luck trying to figure the fuck is going on.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 9, 2011)

Well I don't really fault the movie based on the mediocre source material it had to work with.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2011)

Even if it's mediocre the scripts always concentrate on the wrong things.


----------



## Distance (Jul 9, 2011)

American Beauty 8/10
Memento! 9/10


----------



## The World (Jul 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Chamber of Secrets sucked both as a book and a movie
> 
> The last two films were the best of the series.



No. Bad alien bug of fear! Bad dog! Down!





Distance said:


> American Beauty 8/10
> Memento! 9/10



Memento!


----------



## Ansem1013 (Jul 9, 2011)

A Boy and His Dog
6/10

it's a pretty crappy movie imo
really dark and hard to make out at times
at least the first half of the movie is pretty dull except for the conversations between Vic and Blood
second half is pretty dull too
TWIST ENDING that made me laugh


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 9, 2011)

_Dragon Tiger Gate _8/10
Plot was nonexistent 
Fight scenes were awesome
Shibumi is cool


----------



## Jena (Jul 9, 2011)

Shrek 2- 9/10
I don't care what you guys say. I love this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow all the Chamber of Secrets hate in here. Too bad I missed it on ABC last night.


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> Shrek 2- 9/10
> I don't care what you guys say. I love this movie.



Shrek 1 - 
Shrek 2 - 
Shrek 3 -
Shrek 4 -


----------



## Nakor (Jul 9, 2011)

I liked Chamber of Secrets a lot as well. It's probably the one I've seen the most. 

Manhattan Murder Mystery - 7/10
I actually liked the plot, but Woody Allen always gets sooo annoying in his films. Diane Keaton was also annoying.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2011)

Horrible Bosses - 6.5/10.  There were some funny parts, but overall I'm a bit disappointed.  It could have been a lot better.  It really had a good premise.

I saw the trailer for Crazy, Stupid, Love though.  I'm in.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ybVn905IMQ[/YOUTUBE]

EMMA STONE!


----------



## Furious George (Jul 9, 2011)

_Drive Angry_

Yeah, this managed to be worse then it looked.... and when you take into account that Nicolas Cage is rocking a blonde mullet in this movie, you know that is saying a lot. 

Sad thing is it could've have been good. The plot was interesting. Shame everything else was really, REALLY bad. 
*
4/10*


----------



## Huntress (Jul 9, 2011)

Tombstone - 8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Drive Angry_
> 
> Yeah, this movie managed to be worse then it looked.... and when you take into account that Nicolas Cage is rocking a blonde mullet in this movie, you know that is saying a lot.
> 
> ...



Yo, Furious George where are you from?  I coincidentally saw this shitty movie with a group of friends and some random people yesterday.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 9, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Yo, Furious George where are you from?  I coincidentally saw this shitty movie with a group of friends and some random people yesterday.



I am from the city. And by the city I mean the only one that matters (besides .), New York City. 

I just got finish watching that tripe 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Koi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Some Like It Hot* - A

I love this movie and give no fucks.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2011)

Super 8 | 7.5/10 | B

Still my favorite of the year thus far.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 9, 2011)

*The Warrior's Way* - 9/10 & 2/10

The double review is because the pre-credits sequence was amazing and bad and hilarious and amazing, yet the post credits rest of movie did not live up to it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I am from the city. And by the city I mean the only one that matters (besides .), New York City.
> 
> I just got finish watching that tripe 5 minutes ago.



Ah, I see. I'm from Nassau County myself. I thought you might have been one of those herbs who were watching that garbage in the area I was.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 9, 2011)

Caligula - 4/10
Just not very good at all. Some of the scenes were just ridiculous and so was the overall set design. Surprised Peter O' Toole is in this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 9, 2011)

*Drive Angry 3D (2011)​*​
One of my friends who are sick in the head wanted to celebrate his birthday in style. So he invited myself and a bunch of other people to his house. He gave us a torturous choice, we had to pick between 5 or 6 shitty ass movies to watch for the night. We were introduced to trailers via youtube, but there were buffering problems. Needless to say, just seeing about 30 seconds of the trailer for Drive Angry with Nicholas Cage shooting some guys head off told us more than enough about the movie.

When it came down to the poll, Drive Angry 3D got one.....

What won was a really cheesy Bolliwood movie called "Robot" (Enthiran), which is this really expensive movie made in India. I think what sold us aside from the crazy special effects, cliche Bolliwood scenes and famous Indian actor Rajinikanth's hair was their English accents. Saying "you're a super hero" in an Indian accent is just good fun. Well, needless to say I was actually excited to see it because it looks like a thrill, but one of my friends looked up the movie on Wikipedia and yelled while the movie was on that it was 2 in a half hours long. Needless to say, we re-voted real quick.

I actually voted for this crappy asian movie called House. Typical low budget gore crap. But at las, Drive Angry won.

We played a drinking game where we had to drink beer every time when someone got shot, killed, cars exploding, tits or any references to when someone came back from the dead - I'm surprised I didn't die from alcohol poisoning. Nearly burned through 10 beers, and it probably would have been more if I had not been taking more moderate sips toward the end (shit gets real ignorant in the last action scene and we were running low on beer to boot). I'm just glad we didn't do swearing.



So ok, how was this movie? It's just as dumb as any other Cage film. The dialogue is super cheesy, and Nicholas Cage's character is really really awkward (which leads to really funny scenes). Cage's character fucks a girl with his pants on, and starts killing people while doing it. The heroine is some tough girl, no one watching the film even heard her name in till near the end. 

Basically, the plot is Cage's character comes back from the dead. He's hunting down this guy who leads a cult, because that same guy killed Cage's daughter and abducted his granddaughter. William Fichtner is like a grim reaper or hell's gate keeper of sorts, and he comes back to the real world to hunt down Cage. So it's basically a huge chase. Cage looking for the cult leader, and the "accountant" from hell is looking for Cage. The chick some how gets into it, can't really say I remember how. I think Cage see's that she's tough or something and decides to bring her along after fucking up her abusive boy friend who looks like Stone Cold Steve Austin.

The special effects are really lazy. There's this one part where the Cult Leader is hit by some magical ass shit and it just looks so ridiculously bootleg, I spit my beer on one of my friends due to how dumb it looked. It also looks ridiculously fake when they're driving in the car, the background scenery looks like something rendered on a PS2 and the actors look like they were photoshopped onto the camera. This could be due to the fact that it was suppose to be a 3D movie and we were watching it in 2D, but hey - fuck this movie anyway.

The actors were shit. The characters were really lame except for Cages, who is just so over the top that it is hard not to laugh at what he does. You can't take anything that they do seriously, and none of them are cool. It's a movie that tries to be bad, but sometimes that is just a front - these guys were just lazy. 

Some other highlights was someones balls getting cut off (I missed it since I had to take a leak, but penis' getting sliced are always a plus), Cage putting on shades after getting his eyes shut out, Ficthner tracking down Cage by "smelling" him and the movie ending. 

In less you like seeing movies that star Cage, I would suggest staying away from this. It's just as bad as it looks. The movie was just bad, it felt like it was 2 hours when it was really like 90 mins, so at that point I felt like we sould have just watched some long ass Indian movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2011)

lol, I thought Drive Angry was awesome.

Tonight, if all goes according to plan, I get to see the greatness that is........DINOSHARK!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCa0cNKnxA8[/YOUTUBE]
Best part of the movie about twenty-nine seconds in.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2011)

I thought Drive Angry was fun, still I could see how bad it was.

It also makes sense in the movie that Nicholas Cage has a mullet considering he died years ago. I doubt Nic actually knew that though and this was him just changing into another toupee again.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 10, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I thought Drive Angry was awesome.





The World said:


> I thought Drive Angry was fun, still I could see how bad it was.



I understand what this movie was *trying* to be and I appreciate that. 

I usually really like campy over-the-top films like Kill Bill or Planet Terror. The difference between those films and Drive Angry is a director and production crew that knows how to do "cool". This one just feels like its trying too hard.

The action scenes in this film were really bad, none of the characters are likable (The Accountant was the most fun but even he had one too many awkward lines) and Nic Cage plays the role far too bleh to really root for him.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 10, 2011)

*Three Kings & Starship Troopers* - Both war movies with completely different aims that are completely successful at them to produce two of my favorite war films ever made. 9/10


----------



## Amuro (Jul 10, 2011)

*Perfect Blue 9/10*

Loved every minute of it, i was second guessing myself constantly during the second half trying to pick apart what was real and what was just another illusion. Kon truly was a genius can't wait to see what his final film will be like.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets | 9/10 | A

I didn't get to catch all of it, cause' DirecTV was acting up, but from what I saw, good stuff.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 10, 2011)

Dinoshark: D+

It's actually........not as bad as I expected. Might be my next review (the reason why Azumi was up before Drunken Master is that my comp crashed and this is a temp. My DM review is on the other comp).


----------



## Kanali (Jul 10, 2011)

What's Good for the Goose : 4/5

Norman Wisdom never disappoints, especially not in this movie. Its about a man trapped in a boring routine of work and family and then gets a chance to go to a banking conference where he meets a beautiful young woman. He tries to recapture his lost youth and wackiness ensues. Like all Norman Wisdom films it was very funny yet this one managed to pull off its share of drama as well. My only problem with it was the ending which seemed a bit too lighthearted considering what had been going on but its a great movie non the less


----------



## Paptala (Jul 10, 2011)

Horrible Bosses *8/10* :  I was very amused  I didn't particularly care for the quirks of the female boss (it seemed a lot more unrealistic than the others), but it was supposed to be a cracky movie to begin with so...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Prisoner of Azkaban | 8.5/10 | B+

The darker, more characterized approach to the Harry Potter series is preferable to Columbus' more lighthearted interpretation; it's only _major_ drawbacks being the contrived finale and slight continuity errors with it's predecessors.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2011)

Deathly Hallow Part 1: 8/10

It's a well made movie, decently acted and a visual treat. But it's all very lethargic and depressing for a kids film to the point some of the story in the middle begins to drag.


----------



## Jena (Jul 10, 2011)

An All Dogs Christmas Carol- 1/10

I need to stop. VHS movies that have been tucked away in our attic for 10 years have been done so for a reason. They're hidden there to protect humanity. Watching them for a cheap nostalgic thrill is not worth the risk of losing my mind.
The funny thing is, I remember this movie being terrible. The warning bells were sounding. But I ignored them. And this is what happens when you ignore the warning bells.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire | 7.5/10 | B

While continuing the series' more dark and complex story, Goblet's problems lie in nonsensical plot twists and ridiculous plot points that serve nothing more than to complicate the story.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm really curious why do so many of you consider Chamber of Secrets the best?  This genuinely befuddles me.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't really say which is best, but I prefer _Prisoner of Azkaban._ Why do you dislike it?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2011)

Cause it's so boring

Like a majority of it is pretty useless info that eventually got shoehorned into the series to make it seem more relevant.  The only good thing about it were the Tom Riddle sections.  I don't know the more times I read/watch it the more and more I dislike it.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 11, 2011)

Goodfellas 9/10

Awesome movie, i really enjoyed it, all the characters are great, the interpretation are excellent specially Robert DeNiro ,the movie is really able to reflect the subworld of the mafia, among the best mafia movies i have seen, just below the goodfather, a really good movie.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Cause it's so boring
> 
> Like a majority of it is pretty useless info that eventually got shoehorned into the series to make it seem more relevant.  The only good thing about it were the Tom Riddle sections.  I don't know the more times I read/watch it the more and more I dislike it.



I was never a big fan of that one, either. 

It took me _forever_ to get through the book when it came out. I thought it was so boring.
I like it more now, but...

Didn't like HBP either.  Although that's the only one where the movie was more entertaining than the book, IMO.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2011)

HBP was boring. Movie sucked. 
HPPS ftw or HPDH1

X-Men First Class 8.5/10
Awesome. Owned every X-Men movie thus far. Didn't expect it to be so good, but it was great...


----------



## Fraust (Jul 11, 2011)

Godzilla (1998)

Sure, the acting wasn't good (though Jean Reno is the man), the writing wasn't good, and the directing wasn't special, but the plot I thought was actually very well done. The pacing seemed good, it kept me entertained, and it was as enjoyable as I remembered. Overall not as bad as people say.


----------



## Grape (Jul 11, 2011)

^ ONLY MOVIE I HAVE EVER FALLEN ASLEEP WHILE WATCHING IN A THEATER.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

Snow Dogs- .00001/10
DAMN IT WHY CAN'T I STOP WATCHING THESE SHITTY MOVIES? I must like this, truly. I'm a glutton for punishment. Meer curiosity can't explain it. When you find a box of movies in your attic, throw them back in. Don't watch them.
This movie was so fucking boring that I wanted to peel off my skin just to make sure that I was still alive. Cuba Gooding Jr. overacts and makes himself look like a dumb asshole, which I guess is moderately amusing if you can muscle past your annoyance. Jesus. I know it's a kid's movie, but...but...gah. That's just an excuse for lazy writing.
This movie did make me want to watch Eight Below. So I guess there's that.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2011)

*True Romance-C+*
If you want proof of how much a mismatched director can ruin a film...here you go. The bubble-pop feel of the romance scenes fail to mix well with the rather trashy reality of them(gah the score), and what with the film's title being what it is, you know.

Not only does Tony Scott strive to mangle the tone of the film, but when he does try to match Tarantino's scripted intention, he seems unsure of whether or not he gets the point across. Rather than letting the great dialogue from minutes before explain what's happening to the character on screen, he felt it necessary to add a warrior yell, shown from multiple angles.

There are a couple scenes that still come out relatively great, but in the end they only hint at what would be if Tarantino actually directed it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

The Bourne Identity | 8/10 | B

The great action and suspense makes this a movie capable of standing on it's own.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Back to the Future | 9/10 | A

Remains my favorite movie of all time.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

Batman Begins 9/10, Batman Forever 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2011)

lol, I was supposed to watch Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer but then didn't.......Maybe tonight.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Back to the Future | 9/10 | A
> 
> Remains my favorite movie of all time.


Really?  I don't think it's aged well.  I saw it a few years back and thought it was garbage.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

> Really? I don't think it's aged well. I saw it a few years back and thought it was garbage.



I wouldn't say garbage, just kind of okay. But this coming from someone who never really liked the series to begin with.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

I still like Back to the Future. 

But 90% of my enjoyment comes from nostalgia, I'll give you that.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Really?  I don't think it's aged well.  I saw it a few years back and thought it was garbage.


Garbage? You're the first I've ever heard to describe the original in that light.



			
				Jena said:
			
		

> But 90% of my enjoyment comes from nostalgia, I'll give you that.





Ennoea said:


> I wouldn't say garbage, just kind of okay. But this coming from someone who never really liked the series to begin with.


I can understand the sequels, but the original? Do you guys mind if I ask what you dislike about it?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2011)

It's campy, overly cheesy and just kind of loud and irritating. I think it's too American for my tastes, it's still a decent movie, just not a big fan.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Fair enough. I think the 'cheesiness' is one of the things that attracts me to it. It's so magnificently 80's.


----------



## Jena (Jul 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Fair enough. I think the 'cheesiness' is one of the things that attracts me to it. It's so magnificently 80's.



Yeah that, pretty much.

It makes me nostalgic. I wasn't alive in the 80s, but I grew up watching to 80s movies and listening to 80s music so I like watching campy 80s movies. It makes me feel warm and squishy inside.

But to be honest, if I hadn't watched Back to the Future as a kid (and didn't have fond feelings for the 80s), I probably wouldn't like the movie.

I do like the second one too. Mostly because I want a hoverboard. I barely remember the third one.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr. Popper's Penguins - 7/10

My cousin sister is going overseas, so she insisted I take her out before she left. She knows I would do anything for her, so that included a meal, a movie and getting drunk at the end of it.

For some weird bizzaro reason, she wanted to see this, and it confused me. It wasn't a bad movie, but then again it wasn't a good movie either. It simply....was. Frankly, it was kind of stupid, with characters simply to be there rather than any actual progression and the expected gross out bodily function jokes one can expect having by allowing a posse of birds to live in one's apartment made it's obvious presence felt.

But it was ridiculously charming and cute. Seriously, I am a 28 year man, and I found the whole thing cute beyond measure. So for some reason, it simply worked as is. So yeah, it one is willing look past the stupidity of it all and simply revel in it's charm, it is a pretty decent way to whittle of some time in a season of explosions and cgi.

Bloody hell, she'll never let me live it down. 



Rukia said:


> Really?  I don't think it's aged well.  I saw it a few years back and thought it was garbage.





While I admit 50% of my love may simply be due to nostalgia, I still have the VHS in storage somewhere and the DVD set holds a very beloved and much used place amongst my collection.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 11, 2011)

i saw a marathon of back to the future a few ago and i still think it is good. unlike power rangers the movie i saw it on starz last weekend and i cant believe i liked that garbage even though i was like 8 when i saw it. i was thinking to myself i cant believe i used to like this. but i also saw back to the future movies when i was very young and i still enjoy them.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 11, 2011)

This is quite honestly the first time I'm hearing anyone call Back to The Future "garbage". Overrated is one thing but garbage is another. 

I haven't seen the movie in years so I can't speak too much on it, but I'm pretty sure you're all just nuts.


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jul 11, 2011)

Saw Zombieland recently.

9.5/10, great film, recommend it to everyone.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

Kill Bill: Volume 1 | 6.5/10 | C+

It was a fun movie, but my problems with it are as follows:

The movie was in non-linear format for literally no reason. It's best used for mysteries, but the movie drops the idea after the first chapter anyway, so what was the point? It needlessly complicates things. I don't really understand why O-Ren Ishii's background was told to us in as much detail as it was, or why she was hyped so much. I mean, she isn't the main villain, she's just another grunt _leading_ to the main villain. It was unnecessary just to see her killed in an anticlimatic duel with the Bride. Especially since the scenes leading up to it take up what felt like either half or more of the film. I don't know, it just felt like style over story. The movie didn't really feel fulfilling.

I know the movie was separated into two parts due to length for theatrical release, and it shows. By itself, volume one feels like too much action and not enough depth and proper exposition, but I'm sure that as a whole, it's much more fulfilling.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 11, 2011)

^I assume this is because that while say, Budd and Vernita retired and hell even felt some guilt, O-Ren felt no guilt and went on to even bigger things and her back story plays a part simply to show the events that turned her into the women that she ends up becoming.

So while she isn't the main antagonist, she got the meaty back story to show how her evolution from beloved daughter to cold blooded, near sociopath Yakuza clan leader with a chip on her shoulder about her heritage.

At least that is my take on it. 

But then again I love Kill Bill: Vol. 1, so I might be horribly biased.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2011)

I don't see why it was necessary though. Nothing would have changed had it been excluded. But I can see how people could love it.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 11, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Really?  I don't think it's aged well.  I saw it a few years back and thought it was garbage.



I'd like to know why you think it's garbage. I've never heard any call it garbage before. 

Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen - 7.5/10
The plot seemed to move really fast, but not always in a good way. While the fight scenes had some badass moves in them, they way they filmed them wasn't smooth and constant. They cut the film up too much so you'd see him kick someone from an angle then it'd cut to another angle where the kick is finished and he goes on to punch the next guy. donnie yen is great in fight scenes, so I don't understand why they filmed it this way. i don't know, maybe i'm exaggerating. if i didn't already put it back in the netflix envelope I'd watch it again.


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 11, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I don't see why it was necessary though. Nothing would have changed had it been excluded. But I can see how people could love it.



I admittedly forgave every single flaw about Kill Bill: Vol. 1 simply due to:

1)The entire anime inspired format used for O-Ren's history.
2) The blood bath at the Restaurant(or was it a theme bar?) & the duel in the snow(which was beautiful in execution).

Wait, technically that is three things. 

Oh well, I am shallow for pretty things.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 12, 2011)

4.3.2.1. 6/10 The intertwining plot device used could have been handled so much better. Still it was a fairly decent film


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2011)

The amount of negativity surrounding Back to the Future is disappointing, that movie is still awesome.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah Back to the Future rules.
Speaking of which, this scene just cements the series place in history


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Yeah Back to the Future rules.
> Speaking of which, this scene just cements the series place in history


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Yeah Back to the Future rules.
> Speaking of which, this scene just cements the series place in history


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 12, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Just furthering my opinion that the third one sucks.



Sadly, I agree.

Back to the Future   = Awesomeness x Infinity/10 (Personal bias + Nostalgia)
Back to the Future 2 = Awesomeness/10 (Same as above)
Back to the Future 3 =  /10 (Unsure)


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

They're good movies

Rukia is just being silly and Ennoa is British so you can't expect them to enjoy it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'd like to know why you think it's garbage. I've never heard any call it garbage before.
> 
> Legend of the Fist: The Return of Chen Zhen - 7.5/10
> The plot seemed to move really fast, but not always in a good way. While the fight scenes had some badass moves in them, they way they filmed them wasn't smooth and constant. They cut the film up too much so you'd see him kick someone from an angle then it'd cut to another angle where the kick is finished and he goes on to punch the next guy. donnie yen is great in fight scenes, so I don't understand why they filmed it this way. i don't know, maybe i'm exaggerating. if i didn't already put it back in the netflix envelope I'd watch it again.



I plan on watching it this weekend.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Kill Bill: Volume 1 | 6.5/10 | C+
> 
> It was a fun movie, but my problems with it are as follows:
> 
> The movie was in non-linear format for literally no reason. It's best used for mysteries, but the movie drops the idea after the first chapter anyway, so what was the point? It needlessly complicates things.



This I sort of agree with. It was just Quentin being Quentin I guess. 



> I don't really understand why O-Ren Ishii's background was told to us in as much detail as it was, or why she was hyped so much. I mean, she isn't the main villain, she's just another grunt _leading_ to the main villain.



Of all of the DeVAS members O-ren is the one that did the most with her talents. With Budd and Vernita there wasn't much to expound on and Elle pretty much just stayed with Bill. As for why Quentin chose for Oren to be so big and the others to be so comparatively small... well, Quentin mainly wanted to pay homage to the old samurai/kung-fu flicks that he used to love so it makes sense that the Japanese/Chinese assassin would get so much screen-time. Don't really see it as a flaw.



> It was unnecessary just to see her killed in an anticlimatic duel with the Bride.



Anticlimactic? 

O-ren died from getting scalped after a well-paced samurai duel in a snowy garden in the moonlight. That's like the exact opposite of anticlimactic. 



> I don't know, it just felt like style over story.



[go-go]*BINGO!*[/go-go] 

That's exactly what it was. 



> I know the movie was separated into two parts due to length for theatrical release, and it shows. By itself, volume one feels like too much action and not enough depth and proper exposition, but I'm sure that as a whole, it's much more fulfilling.



You're probably going to enjoy Kill Bill Vol. 2 a whole lot more.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I called the final battle anti-climatic because it was subtle compared to the previous fight scenes we had been shown.

Kill Bill: Volume 2 | 8.5/10 | B+

I fell asleep during this one only because it was early in the morning, but I definitely loved this more than volume one. More character development, more story, less action... all around better if you ask me.

As a whole... I don't know, I'd give the movies 9/10 as a whole; as they were meant to be watched.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Stargate | 5.5/10 | C

This is a guilty pleasure of mine. The premise was really cool, but the execution was far from efficient.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I called the final battle anti-climatic because it was subtle compared to the previous fight scenes we had been shown.
> 
> Kill Bill: Volume 2 | 8.5/10 | B+
> 
> ...



With Kill Bill the faults become less when watched as a whole.  I didn't care for Vol.1 initially but now I like it for what it offers


----------



## Taleran (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't consider those separate films anymore and combined they are my favorite Tarantino movie.

Can't wait for the full on finished version release.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix | 7.5/10 | B

I can see how some would call it rushed and sometimes nonsensical, at least in comparison with the book. However, it delivers the same dark complexity the series has evolved to bear, and I love just about every minute of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2011)

Henry: Portrait of a Serial Killer: A-

Effective and unsettling.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

Anybody else see this?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Anybody else see this?



Real classy, Netflix...


----------



## Butcher (Jul 12, 2011)

^ Oh damn .


----------



## Taleran (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't really see how people have any right to complain it is still a much better deal than the rental stores and Netflix does spend an unbelievable amount of money on securing rights and bandwidth this all sounds like entitlement.


----------



## Distance (Jul 12, 2011)

_Die Hard_ 8/10


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I don't really see how people have any right to complain it is still a much better deal than the rental stores and Netflix does spend an unbelievable amount of money on securing rights and bandwidth this all sounds like entitlement.



Still, its a huge and sudden price jump and money doesn't come easy for most people these days.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 12, 2011)

Then neither does entertainment come as easily. It is quite simple.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Then neither does entertainment come as easily. It is quite simple.



Bah, you can accept suddenly paying double all you want, but dogonnit, I am *going* to whine on the internet!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

> Then neither does entertainment come as easily. It is quite simple.



Kind of does.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 12, 2011)

That is a pretty big increase for people who are only casual watchers.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> That is a pretty big increase for people who are only casual watchers.



Yep. Sometimes I go a few days before watching the DVD I have out.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 12, 2011)

That's real lame. Double the cost is ridiculous. Looks like netflix is losing out on my extra $2 a month that I pay now for one dvd. I'll pay for the streaming and then rent from redbox for newer releases not available on streaming.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

The Twilight Saga: New Moon | 3/10 | D-

An improvement over the original only in that it feels like there is progression and heightened stakes. However, this is an illusion, as with almost every other forced emotion and  aspect in the film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2011)

eh...i always thought back to the future was boring as a kid. the kill bills were ass too imo. 



Stunna said:


> Back to the Future | 9/10 | A
> 
> Remains my favorite movie of all time.



your favorite movie gets a 9/10? strong standards.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

There's a difference between quality and preference. I could acknowledge Transformers as a crap movie but it could be my favorite because it provides me with awesome robot on robot battles.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2011)

Raising prices might cause some people to cancel their accounts.  If you guys are willing to rent crap like Back to the Future... I think Netflix is doing some of you a favor.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Still, its a huge and sudden price jump and money doesn't come easy for most people these days.


I hate the fact that everytime I see a Netflix commercials it says you can watch a ton of movies instantly. They didn't mention that it was going to be 98% shit movies on their instant streaming. 

Don't get me wrong, there are some good movies on the instant streaming (Robocop, The Shining etc.),but the majority is just pure shit. Right now I'm just using it to watch Angel,since I just finished off 24.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I hate the fact that everytime I see a Netflix commercials it says you can watch a ton of movies instantly. They didn't mention that it was going to be 98% shit movies on their instant streaming.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, there are some good movies on the instant streaming (Robocop, The Shining etc.),but the majority is just pure shit. Right now I'm just using it to watch Angel,since I just finished off 24.



I think there instant streaming catalog has been getting better... I think they have Raging Bull now.



Rukia said:


> Raising prices might cause some people to cancel their accounts.  If you guys are willing to rent crap like Back to the Future... I think Netflix is doing some of you a favor.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I think there instant streaming catalog has been getting better... I think they have Raging Bull now.


I don't think so. The catalog adds every weekly sy-fy movie original. Do not want .


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There's a difference between quality and preference.


 it is preference on what is good quality and what is bad. so technically, no there isn't really a difference. 



> I could acknowledge Transformers as a crap movie but it could be my favorite because it provides me with awesome robot on robot battles.



you could acknowledge that transformers is a dumb movie. if it was a crap movie, then you wouldn't enjoy it.

 if you're telling me that back to the future gives you more entertainment then any movie that you've ever seen in your entire life, and it doesn't get a perfect score on something that only you yourself are rating, then your system is flawed (not to mention from a reviewing point of view, that makes me think you have little faith in your own taste).


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Irrelevant either way.

I strongly disagree, but I don't want to debate this right now; so accept this as a temporary concession.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 12, 2011)

irrelevant to what?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I edited after you edited.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

The Twilight Saga: Eclipse | 4/10 | D

Though the series improves with each installment, 'Eclipse' also lacks the same things it's predecessors did, and it's those things that drag this film down as well.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 12, 2011)

Toy story 6/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

lolwut**


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

> eh...i always thought back to the future was boring as a kid. the kill bills were ass too imo



Kill Bill is fun to watch but really both volumes are average movies.

Stunna how can you not give your favourite movie of all time a 10? Didn't you give Inception 10?


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Toy story 6/10



Have you no soul?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't wanna talk about it! You're right, I'm wrong. 

For now.

Though I don't get how it's hard to understand.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

Have no fear, just because we don't like it doesn't mean squat. Like Casshern is a film panned by most, I give it a 10 easy.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 12, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda 2 10/10
The movie was so awesome 
Lord Shen is a awesome villain


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd be really interested to hear someone explain why they think Inception is a better film than the Matrix.  I think Inception was pretty good.  But I am always baffled when someone suggests that it's the superior film.

Do people mark down the Matrix since the next two movies were so mediocre?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

That's a good question. One of, if not my only big gripe with The Matrix is the characters; primarily Neo and Trinity. They're the most boring characters ever. It's like, if you're not overly eccentric like Mouse or Tank, you're an emotionless, melodramatic... machine. Ironic.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, that's a fair point.  I always considered them victims of the world they lived in.  And I will be the first to admit that Cypher is the most interesting character in the entire film.

But it's still better than Inception.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm sort of torn between the two. They both have premises I absolutely love... 

I guess if I had to pick one it'd be Inception, though I couldn't tell you why off the top of my head.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Stunna I get your system.  Mine is kinda similar


----------



## Jena (Jul 12, 2011)

I think Matrix is definitely deeper, but I like watching Inception more.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2011)

I liked the Matrix way more when it was called The Invisibles


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

There's no denying that the Matrix is deeper.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'd be really interested to hear someone explain why they think Inception is a better film than the Matrix.  I think Inception was pretty good.  But I am always baffled when someone suggests that it's the superior film.
> 
> Do people mark down the Matrix since the next two movies were so mediocre?



Wellll, IMO, Inception is the better movie in just about every way. Better acting, better cinematography better use of sound, better use of special effects... I even think the gravity scene can match up with the best Matrix fights.

I'll say that the only thing I feel The Matrix does better then Inception is the science fiction elements. 

Inception had a cute concept with the dream thing... but The Matrix actually made me think about life and junk. There was more philosophy to sink your teeth into.

Edit: Jena already said it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah, I have seen Inception more... Heck, I think I've seen Inception more than any other movie as of late, at over 10 times.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2011)

It's all very subjective because for me Matrix was far superior than Inception in every way, which was a very messy movie.


----------



## Koi (Jul 13, 2011)

* The Pixar Story* - A!  

This was a really nice documentary to watch, and seemed to show most sides of the story as best as possible.  Definitely recommended, whether you like Pixar or not.  It's also a good look at the world of computer versus hand-drawn animation, and how they both struggled in the last decade, albeit from a narrow point of view.

Lolololing forever though because Brad Bird IS Syndrome, omg.


----------



## The World (Jul 13, 2011)

Matrix is just better. End of story.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wellll, IMO, Inception is the better movie in just about every way. Better acting, better cinematography better use of sound, better use of special effects... I even think the gravity scene can match up with the best Matrix fights.
> 
> I'll say that the only thing I feel The Matrix does better then Inception is the science fiction elements.
> 
> ...



Inception is just as philosophical, if not more so. 

Also the ideas are more complex and well thought out. It's impossible to find a loop-hole in the movies plot. If you can find one that cannot be explained, please let me know 

So yeah, as much as I loved The Matrix, Inception accomplished more in one movie than the entire Matrix trilogy. I'm not even a huge fan of it. I remember liking Matrix more, but Inception is infinitely more interesting.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd say I like The Matrix more than Inception. But the Inception does have some pros over the Matrix.

The acting for one, Inception really trumps the Matrix in terms of that. Inception doesn't have any character development, but their characters have way more personality than just about everyone in the Matrix. 

As a concept, I think both are equally cool. Can't really say which one had the better premise.

The Matrix gained more from its premise. As everyone else said, it gave the movie another layer, a philosophical layer - sometimes it was subtle, sometimes in your face. The movie was very easy to relate too, because it had you thinking what exactly is reality? Plus, it was really relevant for its time since that was when the internet is booming, and essentially the Matrix can be seen as an allegory for people being stuck in our own computer world. It was a good mix, and it added depth to a movie that other wise would have just been a kung fu movie with explosions. 

I think in terms of visuals, Inception just looks cleaner. I suppose that is cinematography, not to mention movies from the 90s are kinda fuzzy looking.

I'd say more than anything, Inception ties everything else up. Sure, the ending itself is ambiguous, but at least it _ends_. Not to mention I thought Inception did a good job of explaining all its rules and what not. 


To be honest, the main reason why I prefer the Matrix is just because it is a kung fu movie. Don't see to many movies that have cool action, outlandish powers and yet still have a perfectly reasonable plot; with underlying themes no less. Uniqueness is why I give Matrix the heads up, not to say Inception is not unique - since it very much is. But Inception at its core is just Oceans 11 in a fantasy setting.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

The Matrix was deep?

lol you guys are funny


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Inception is _no where_ as near as philosophical as The Matrix.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

The Matrix hasn't aged pretty well.  At least to me.  It's not a bad movie but I think it's become really overrated over the past decade.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

and Inception was never a deep or complicated movie.  It's just a good heist film.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Inception took me a couple viewings to completely understand. I feel sort of dumb for not getting it earlier now.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't think that Inception is completely, uhm, lacking depth either, but it's not on the same level as the Matrix.

They both deal with the idea of reality, but Matrix examines it further. Inception deals with it as well...but not quite as much. It also doesn't hurt that the Matrix has three movies _and_ ties in a Jesus allegory. Not to mention, like someone else said, the Matrix came out around the time when the internet was just taking off, fueling an audience more receptive to the Matrix's messages.

That being said, I still like Inception more. The Matrix, for all it's wonderfulness, had the tendency to go bland. Like others have said, the characters are pretty cardboard. I don't think they're terrible, but they're definitely not what I'd call fleshed out. They aren't in Inception either, but there's more of an effort to develop them. Additionally, there are some moments in the Matrix that I genuinely find boring. When it's not providing amazing action or intense dialogue, it falls back to, well, blandness. Inception keeps me glued all the way through, even after multiple viewings. 

Also, people IRL like to reference the Matrix to prove how, "like, totally deep and philosophical" they are which annoys me. I know it's not the movie's fault, but I thought I'd bring it up.


Overall, I rate Inception a 10/10 whereas the Matrix I give an 8.5/10. I think it's fair to say that without that Matrix, though, action movies would be very different today. The bullet scene is still awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Another thing is that Inception doesn't have crap sequels to drag it's name through the mud.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Inception is just as philosophical, if not more so.
> 
> Also the ideas are more complex and well thought out. It's impossible to find a loop-hole in the movies plot. If you can find one that cannot be explained, please let me know



A concept being better constructed in terms of narrative shouldn't automatically make it more thought-provoking. 

Did Inception really make anyone think about dreams any different? Did it stop and make you question if you were dreaming at that very moment? Or was it just a cool gimmick that Nolan cooked up?

Overall, Inception's science fiction is too dependent on machines and chemicals that do not exist in our world (that dream thingy and the sleeping juice) and the concept, as a result, doesn't have a starling bite of realism to it. 

Matrix, on the other hand, plays with our deepest ponderings from jump. EVERYONE who grew under typical standards has examined their life and wondered "what is the point of it all?". Matrix attacks those thoughts and the viewers feels connected to Neo and the others immediately. Yes, like Inception it also has machines that don't exist in our world but the key difference is those machines are working in the shadows, just beyond our eyesight. 

And, like someone else said, the internet's popularity arising around the time The Matrix was released did more to sell its message.



Parallax said:


> The Matrix was deep?
> 
> lol you guys are funny



[newyorker]Oooh, big time fancy smancy callege kid ova hea'! Go back to France, Mista La-Di-Da![/newyorker]


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

All of you guys who really like The Matrix should really check out The Invisibles


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Never even heard of it, TBH.  I know The Matrix shares a lot similarities with Dark City though.

And it should also be noted that I am saying Matrix is deep *in comparison to Inception*. Its not as though I went into an existential trip from it or anything.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Captain America.  I'm out guys.  Sorry.

I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning and apparently they are having this big Captain America promotion.  I saw the mask that the captain will be wearing.  It looked incredibly lame.  The whole movie just seems stupid to me now that I have seen that godawful mask.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

You are crazy.


----------



## Orxon (Jul 13, 2011)

Transformers 3

4/10, purely for the visuals.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Another thing is that Inception doesn't have crap sequels to drag it's name through the mud.



right now but they will come. for money they will make sequels. also i really did not like inception that much.

True Lies 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Captain America.  I'm out guys.  Sorry.
> 
> I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning and apparently they are having this big Captain America promotion.  I saw the mask that the captain will be wearing.  It looked incredibly lame.  The whole movie just seems stupid to me now that I have seen that godawful mask.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Captain America.  I'm out guys.  Sorry.
> 
> I went to Dunkin Donuts this morning and apparently they are having this big Captain America promotion.  I saw the mask that the captain will be wearing.  It looked incredibly lame.  The whole movie just seems stupid to me now that I have seen that godawful mask.



I thought Captain America was extremely terrible as a kid.
Come at me bro.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> right now but they will come. for money they will make sequels. also i really did not like inception that much.



Don't forget a terrible video game, I heard they were planning one a while back.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Terrible video game? Inception sounds like an awesome movie to base a game off of.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2011)

So did Matrix, ever play it?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Nope.**


----------



## Gnome (Jul 13, 2011)

Be glad you didn't.


The Incredibles - 8/10. Probably the only Pixar movie I want a sequel to.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Catch Me If You Can | 9/10 | A

It may just be the opening cartoon, but I got a bit of a 'Spy vs. Spy' vibe from this movie for some reason!


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

*The Lord of the Rings (Blu-Ray)* - 8-9/10

The film is 7 hours long so at any moment during its run time it is somewhere between those 2 scores.

These films are still an amazing accomplishment, the level of craft to make the world of Middle Earth feel not just like it exists but that it has been lived in before the movie starts is unreal. Also the Blu Ray looks pretty damn awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

You should have waited till the extended versions came out


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

7 hours long? But each movie is 3 on their own...


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Three hours? Try pushing four.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 13, 2011)

RotK extended is over 4 hours


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> I thought Captain America was extremely terrible as a kid.
> Come at me bro.



u gay dog.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> You should have waited till the extended versions came out



Oh I guess I didn't specify but that is what I am talking about.

I just realized how colossally I screwed up the math there. 10-11 hours not 7.....herp


----------



## Friday (Jul 13, 2011)

Red Riding Hood or w/e it's called. Kinda unpredictable who the werewolf was but nothing really exciting. Really boring setting, really boring acting. 4/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Friday said:


> Red Riding Hood or w/e it's called. Kinda unpredictable who the werewolf was but nothing really exciting. Really boring setting, really boring acting. 4/10


I haven't seen it.  But I bet it's better than Back to the Future.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 13, 2011)

Your license to discuss movies has been revoked.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen it.  But I bet it's better than Back to the Future.




Yew bettur change yer tone son.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Ash (Jul 13, 2011)

Beastly. 4/10

Bleh movie. That guy didn't learn his lesson at all. I liked Mary-Kate Olsen as a goth, though.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

Ash said:


> Beastly. 4/10
> 
> Bleh movie. That guy didn't learn his lesson at all. I liked Mary-Kate Olsen as a goth, though.



NPH made an appearance. That is enough for me.

...yeah, so I totally just skipped to his scenes and just watched them instead of the actual movie.


----------



## Grape (Jul 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Your license to discuss movies has been revoked.



It's been a while, but I am pretty sure that Rukia has good taste in film. 

Back to the Future definitely sucked by the way.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

The jokes gets less and less funny everytime you guys use it.


----------



## Ash (Jul 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> NPH made an appearance. That is enough for me.
> 
> ...yeah, so I totally just skipped to his scenes and just watched them instead of the actual movie.



Good plan. He was one of the best characters in the movie


----------



## Fraust (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't remember what Back to the Future was like, but not many movies are worse than Red Riding Hood. Boring as shit.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> NPH made an appearance. That is enough for me.
> 
> ...yeah, so I totally just skipped to his scenes and just watched them instead of the actual movie.


NPH reminds me of a surprising discovery I made today.

The Total Recall remake.  No I am not excited about the movie.  It didn't need a remake.  But Collider posted some promotional material about the film.  I saw that Jessica Biel and Kate Beckinsale had been cast and was curious to know which of the two would play Sharon Stone's old part (Beckinsale).  I noticed that John Cho has also been cast in the movie.  Cho of course from the Harold and Kumar franchise.  I was fucking stunned to discover that Cho is 39 years old!  :amazed


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> The jokes gets less and less funny everytime you guys use it.


Agreed. And if you're serious I'd love to hear you explain why.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Campy dialogue, bad acting, bad directing, cheesy execution.  Back to the Future hasn't aged well.  You guys are just blinded by your nostalgia.  This isn't ET.  It's not still good after all of these years.

Let me give you an example.  Comparisons are easy to understand.  Harry Potter is the big thing this week.  Every single Harry Potter movie that has ever been made is vastly superior to Back to the Future.  They have a better story.  Better dialogue.  Better acting.  Better special effects (not fair I suppose).  Better directing.  Better camera work.  Emotional resonance.  The characters have depth.  We genuinely care about them and the success of their journey.

I'm not saying all recent movies are superior to movies shot 20+ years ago.  That's not what I am saying at all.  I do think movies from back then are at a disadvantage though.  They are weak in certain areas and that means they are more and more reliant on having a good story to tell.  Back to the Future does not have all that compelling a story.  I'm sorry.  I liked it as a kid.  But as a 20 something adult... I find it almost un-watchable.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Campy dialogue, bad acting, bad directing, cheesy execution.  Back to the Future hasn't aged well.  You guys are just blinded by your nostalgia.  This isn't ET.  It's not still good after all of these years.
> 
> Let me give you an example.  Comparisons are easy to understand.  Harry Potter is the big thing this week.  Every single Harry Potter movie that has ever been made is vastly superior to Back to the Future.  They have a better story.  Better dialogue.  Better acting.  Better special effects (not fair I suppose).  Better directing.  Better camera work.  Emotional resonance.  The characters have depth.  We genuinely care about them and the success of their journey.
> 
> I'm not saying all recent movies are superior to movies shot 20+ years ago.  That's not what I am saying at all.  I do think movies from back then are at a disadvantage though.  They are weak in certain areas and that means they are more and more reliant on having a good story to tell.  Back to the Future does not have all that compelling a story.  I'm sorry.  I liked it as a kid.  But as a 20 something adult... I find it almost un-watchable.



I respect your opinion and realize that film qualtiy is for the most part subjective. 

That being said, you are crazy and full of crazy talk. 

Campy dialogue is a negative? I for the most part enjoyed the fact that the dialgoue was cheesy... Back to the Future is a very highly quoted film for a reason. 

While I haven't sat down and watched the full movie in a good while I have seen snips here and there on TV. I see nothing wrong with the acting and the directing was pretty good for the most part. I dare anyone to honestly tell me they STILL don't find the scene where they are racing to get back to the future (pun sho'nuff intended) riveting. 

And I haven't seen every Harry Potter film but I have seen _Sorcerer's Stone _and _The Prisoner of Azkaban_... from those two alone I can safely say your comment is confusing and frightening.

 Obviously the production value and technical stuff will be better then Back to the Future, but that is it. I thought both HP films plots were incredibly derivative (particularly PoA. Sorry HP fans) and that is most certainly something you can't pin on Back to The Future. The characters are better, the pacing is better... obviously your dealing with differenct scope in the story, but you end up genuinely caring about McFly and the Doc before the movie is out, so there is no lack of emotional resonance. 

But I'll give you the benefit of the doubt. I'm going to rent BttF soon and watcht he full movie again to see if its all nostalgia talking. I really doubt it though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Campy dialogue


It's highly quoted for a reason you know.


> bad acting


Don't see this either.


> bad directing


Nope. Still not.


> cheesy execution


Arguably.



> Back to the Future hasn't aged well.  You guys are just blinded by your nostalgia.  This isn't ET.  It's not still good after all of these years.


I can't be blinded by nostalgia. I'm 15 and saw it for the first time when I was 13.


> Let me give you an example.  Comparisons are easy to understand.  Harry Potter is the big thing this week.  Every single Harry Potter movie that has ever been made is vastly superior to Back to the Future.


So you're saying that because there are movies better than Back to the Future, that automatically makes the former bad...? Ridiculous logic.



> They have a better story.


Subjective.



> Better dialogue.  Better acting.  Better special effects (not fair I suppose).  Better directing.  Better camera work.  Emotional resonance.  The characters have depth.  We genuinely care about them and the success of their journey.


Again, how does a movie being better make the former _bad?_ And the characters of BttF don't lack depth. At least they have enough to make you care. Maybe not _you._



> Back to the Future does not have all that compelling a story.  I'm sorry.


Subjective. I find the premise of a boy going to the past and trying to unite his parents very interesting.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Hmm.  I think I am willing to change my mind a bit on the dialogue issue.  Back to the Future was an 80's movie after all.  It's no surprise that the lingo would seem silly now.

You misunderstand why I compared it to other movies.  I had already explained why I thought it was bad.  I compared it to other movies simply to show my thoughts on it's place in history.  Good, great, and mediocre films are superior to it in my opinion.  Harry Potter was chosen because there are films in the franchise that meet that criteria and it was also chosen because nothing is more relevant this week.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

The whole chicken subplot comes into play in the sequel. I was under the assumption we were discussing the original only.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

The dialogue annoys me.  It really does.  But now that I think about it a little more.  It really isn't a fair criticism.  The movie is like 25 years old now.

I am perplexed that you watched it for the first time two years ago and are claiming it is your favorite movie now.

I don't even think the time travel aspect was handled well.  I'm watching an anime called Steins;Gate this season.  That anime focuses on time travel and I just consider it fascinating.  The success of that show really discredits BTTF further in my mind.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't know, it just charms me. 

My favorite before it was Rocky. 

And how was time travel mishandled?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You misunderstand why I compared it to other movies.  I had already explained why I thought it was bad.  I compared it to other movies simply to show my thoughts on it's place in history.  Good, great, and mediocre films are superior to it in my opinion.  Harry Potter was chosen because there are films in the franchise that meet that criteria and it was also chosen because nothing is more relevant this week.



I don't know if this comment was referring to my post or Stunna's, but...



Rukia said:


> *Every single Harry Potter movie that has ever been made is vastly superior to Back to the Future.*



I don't really see the misunderstanding if you're referring to me.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I don't know if this comment was referring to my post or Stunna's, but...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really see the misunderstanding if you're referring to me.


I was talking to Stunna.  lol.

I got free tickets for Attack the Block @ Comic Con!


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2011)

the plot for back to the future is stupid, and has always been stupid. same with the 2nd, same with the 3rd. the movie looked like shit when it came out, looks even worst now. michael j fox is really boring in it, the doctor is the only cool guy.

thats my take on it. i basically cant think of anything cool about back to the future, so i cant say its a good movie because well - what was good about it? 

its one of those movies that people can only explain why they like it by saying its awesome. and with my years on the interwebz, ive generally learned that when people only use the word awesome to describe something, it generally means it is stupid.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> the plot for back to the future is stupid, and has always been stupid. same with the 2nd, same with the 3rd. the movie looked like shit when it came out, looks even worst now. michael j fox is really boring in it, the doctor is the only cool guy.



Quiet you! Your opinion doesn't count. Rukia can still be saved  

But seriously, lol@ BttF looking like shit when it came out. That's not even an opinion. That makes zero sense.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Quiet you! Your opinion doesn't count. Rukia can still be saved
> 
> But seriously, lol@ BttF looking like shit when it came out. That's not even an opinion. That makes zero sense.



well...

- it is an opinion

- it does actually make sense. saying something doesnt make sense and not elaborating makes you look dumb (not to say that your username doesn't already imply that ) 

- it did look bad when it came out... ~_~ what the fuck are you talking about dude?  there is nothing visually pleasing at all about back to the future. for a fantasy movie, its really plain looking. im sorry, what did you like the really fake looking 50s burger joint settings? even as a kid i thought that shit looked bootleg, could be due to the cinematography. anyway, its a cliche uninspiring movie visually, that really does nothing that makes it exceptional, its aim is looking mediocre at best, not a particularly high standard.

as much as i can say things about i hate back to the future, in which i can name little because to be frank, i never thought much of the movie in general. ive never heard anyone ever explain why they thought the movie was so good. i have a friend who always talks about it, and he cant say shit when i ask him why he sucks its dick so much. its a crappy movie, just as bad as shit like transformers. oh, and transformers looks like shit too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> (not to say that your username doesn't already imply that )






> just as bad as shit like transformers. oh, and transformers looks like shit too.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> well...
> 
> - it is an opinion



In the same way its an opinion that Star Wars looked like shit when it first came out.  I'm sure some guy out there thinks that but I probably wouldn't trust that guy behind heavy machinery.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It won several awards for special effects.


 



> - it does actually make sense. saying something doesnt make sense and not elaborating makes you look dumb (not to say that your username doesn't already imply that )



Phew, good thing I elaborated then! 

I apolgize about the name. If only I could find a good pic of an ear-biting moron. Then everyone would know I make with the smartness goodly. 



> - it did look bad when it came out... ~_~ what the fuck are you talking about dude?  there is nothing visually pleasing at all about back to the future. for a fantasy movie, its really plain looking. im sorry, what did you like the really fake looking 50s burger joint settings? its a cliche uninspiring movie visually, that really does nothing that makes it anything more than above mediocre.



I assumed you were talking about special effects... because when people mention its looks like shit "when it came out" they are usually referring to special effects... since, y'know... but anyway, even then the set design is not notably bad.

And its not a fantasy movie. Its science fiction... that takes place in the real world. I really don't know what you expected.



> as much as i can say things about i hate back to the future, in which i can name little because to be frank, i never thought much of the movie in general. ive never heard anyone ever explain why they thought the movie was so good. i have a friend who always talks about it, and he cant say shit when i ask him why he sucks its dick so much. its a crappy movie, just as bad as shit like transformers. oh, and transformers looks like shit too.




It was a fun movie with an interesting premise and interesting characters. It was funny when it was going for funny and it was exciting when it was going for exciting. 

Do you require an essay served up beside a fresh ear? 

And there shall be no bringing up of Michael Bay films here! Your post has angered me enough without it!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm not on an island after all.

Deathly Hallows in about 24.  I wish I wasn't so adept at using the internet though.  I already know about all the surprise trailers that will be attached to the film.  That takes a little fun out of the overall experience.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2011)

This looks interesting guys.  The new trailer for Contagion is buried in this link.


----------



## Jena (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm not on an island after all.
> 
> Deathly Hallows in about 24.  I wish I wasn't so adept at using the internet though.  I already know about all the surprise trailers that will be attached to the film.  That takes a little fun out of the overall experience.



Especially the trailer for Batman before it.

Thanks for spoiling that one, you internet bastards! Too bad I can't stay away from you...

I'm really tempted to go watch the new Winnie the Pooh movie immediately after HP  Since I'm already going to be at the theater...

Don't know if I can take sitting for _that_ long though...

...this has nothing to do with anything.



Rukia said:


> This looks interesting guys.  The new trailer for Contagion is buried in this link.


This looks really good.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This looks interesting guys.  The new trailer for Contagion is buried in this link.



I see Matt Damon is playing Matt Damon.  

Looks interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 14, 2011)

Black Dynamite: C+

I must be the only person underwhelmed by this movie.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 14, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2* - 9/10

It was awesome. Of course there were some small things that irked me a bit, but overall it was very good movie. I did cry too 

Now I feel so empty. Can't believe it's over.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2011)

Final Destination 4 - ugh/10

After the first death scene I wanted to drop this like I did with the first and second movies, but for an unknown reason watched it till the end D:

Wanted - sighhhhhhhhhhh/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Back to the Future Part II | 6.5/10 | C+

It's fun and more adventurous than the first; however it's also over-complicated and feels less natural as well. I'm sort of stuck between 6.5 and a 7 on this one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Black Dynamite: C+
> 
> I must be the only person underwhelmed by this movie.



You monster


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Final Destination 4 - ugh/10
> 
> After the first death scene I wanted to drop this like I did with the first and second movies, but for an unknown reason watched it till the end D:



Doesn't someone get killed by an escalator in that one?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2011)

*Robocop* - 9.5/10

When Verhoven is firing on all cylinders there is little that compares this movie is such a great action movie.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 14, 2011)

Transformers 3

9/10 

Michael Bay is the best worst director ever. My eyes were bleeding and I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Penance (Jul 14, 2011)

Zodiac: ???/10

Interesting to watch, but I'm still not sure how I feel about a three and a half hour movie with Jake Gyllenhaal in it...

EDIT- discussion on the case makes it an 8/10


----------



## Jena (Jul 14, 2011)

Sense and Sensibility (1995)- 9/10 I really like this movie. 
I'm a Jane Austen fan! Sue me! And Alan Rickman is in this movie...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 14, 2011)

4 hours to go.  Preparations are well under way.

Deathly Hallows Part I:  8/10.

I could write a pretty good essay claiming that Bellatrix Black is the best villain in the series.  Her reaction to the sword showing up made her seem more dangerous than even Voldemort himself.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 14, 2011)

I Am Number Four - 7.5/10
It was very entertaining. The lighting in the movie was very dark, sometimes I couldn't tell what was going on...especially in the first scene. Haven't looked up anything about a sequel, I hope there is one.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> 4 hours to go.  Preparations are well under way.
> 
> Deathly Hallows Part I:  8/10.
> 
> I could write a pretty good essay claiming that Bellatrix Black is the best villain in the series.  Her reaction to the sword showing up made her seem more dangerous than even Voldemort himself.



If this were the case she would be running the show O:

she probably is the best villain in the series though

*Kill Bill*

as a whole it's a 4 hour homage to so many genre's with the best soundtrack that Tarantino could have attached to any film which is saying quite a lot.  Fun and really balanced with action and story.  

of course this is when you watch it all at once and don't do a silly thing like watch both at separate times.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> of course this is when you watch it all at once and don't do a silly thing like watch both at separate times.


**


----------



## Taleran (Jul 14, 2011)

It is Tarantino doing what he does at its highest level.



> Kill Bill is Tarantino full-fledged. This is what he does. Kill Bill is genre film fantasia, made out of the component parts of all the great directors Tarantino was ever interested in. Kill Bill is Tarantino training himself to be as good as Spielberg and Woo and Leone and De Palma and Kurosawa like an arts student, training himself to make the same motions as he copies masterpieces. Kill Bill is shouting GREAT ARTISTS STEAL from the rooftops. Kill Bill is about fetishizing everything, about making Bruce Lee and Charles Bronson thing it would be okay to masturbate to. Kill Bill is criticism, its film history retold with a trash bias, saying that the greats are the same to the unknowns by stealing from both equally. Kill Bill is about how Dario Argento helped write Once Upon A Time In The West, how Leone stole from Kurosawa, how Psycho was remade a thousand times in a thousand different genres, how John Woo loves Le Samourai and One Armed Swordsman equally. Kill Bill is about localization and adaptation, about how changing any element of anything to suit your purposes makes it your own. Kill Bill is about Marvel Comics-style mythology and samurai films operate on the basis that the audience can learn the rules without them ever being spoken out loud. Kill Bill is Tarantino burying his search for the divine under so much artifice that it would be impossible to find without a map. Kill Bill is a prism, and a cultural lodestone. Kill Bill is the greatest con job ever pulled off, style not going over substance but replacing it. It is Tarantino cohering everything that made him a director int he first place. It is a work of unparalleled love of cinema and everything that cinema can be, if a single traditional canon is replaced with a celebration of multiplicity, with an acknowledgement that the ripoffs can sometimes outdo the originals, that beauty is only not reserved for accepted geniuses. Kill Bill is Tarantino, it is all of these actors? careers, it is Bruce Lee, it is the history of action cinema remade as the history of cinema.
> 
> It is? really fucking good, is what I?m saying.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

I still think Pulp Fiction is his best

but I think that Kill Bill is his 2nd best, even better than Resevoir Dogs and Inglorious Basterds.

I wish he directed Natural Born Killers and True Romance since those could have been at Kill Bill/Pulp Fiction level.

Seriously though I love just how many genres and shout outs are in Kill Bill, it's almost staggering.  That's one of the reasons it's such a fun film.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

I also liked the things that AREN'T explained like what happened between Bill and Hanzo or things about Budd's past or whatever else.  It makes it seem like it's a larger universe than it really is.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I also liked the things that AREN'T explained like what happened between Bill and Hanzo or things about Budd's past or whatever else.  It makes it seem like it's a larger universe than it really is.



That is part of the reason part II wasn't as good. Also the fact that IMO using samurai films as the base for storytelling in part I worked ultimately better than the western basis of part II.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 14, 2011)

that kinda sounds as personal preference of genre rather more than anything.

The thing is also that we didn't really NEED them to explain backstories like that.  I mean it would have been cool but it would have made the movie seem bloated


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince | 9/10 | A

It may have just been my television or something, but this movie was as perpetually dark as _Public Enemies._


----------



## krome (Jul 15, 2011)

_True Grit_ 9.5/10


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2011)

_Fantasia (1940)_

First time seeing this and it was excellent. I saw Fantasia 2000 (good in its own right) and came in expecting the original to be better but not to this extent. The original Fantasia blows 2000 right out of the water. Sorceror's Apprentice steals the show obviously but there is not a single act that doesn't leave you spellbound. Got this through Netflix but this movie will definitely be my next purchase. Disney at its finest. 

*10/10*


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2011)

Your first time seeing it, wow. I'm surprised I don't own Fantasia actually.

I got The Incredible Hulk through netflix today, not sure if I should watch it


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Your first time seeing it, wow. I'm surprised I don't own Fantasia actually.
> 
> I got The Incredible Hulk through netflix today, not sure if I should watch it



Yeah, there's a lot of classics I either missed or saw when I was too young to appreciate it so I've been going through them recently.  

You should survive The Incredible Hulk if you lower your expectations now. Its not as ghastly as Ang Lee's nightmare but.... just lower any expectations. -_-


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

It's not a bad film :|


----------



## Furious George (Jul 15, 2011)

Could've been much better.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 15, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Part 2 - 6.5/10.


*Spoiler*: _Review_ 



High expectations have led to disappointment.  There were a lot of things I didn't like.

I disliked the following:

The film took liberties and deviated from the book in several instances.  Each time it seems like it was a detriment.

The movie had an epic battle at Hogwarts, right?  Wrong.  The movie skipped over the actual conflicts far too much and just showed the results.

Snape's memories weren't handled well.  That scene was probably incomprehensible for people that haven't read the book.

Silly epilogue.  19 years have supposedly passed, but instead of recasting.  They just changed Ginny and Hermione's hair a little and gave the guys facial hair.  Unintentionally hilarious scene.  And really lazy.  I know it's in the book... but they should have cut that scene.

This is actually a book complaint.  This goes back to the wands.  We have argued this for years now but I still consider it absurd.  Harry was the master of the Elder Wand because he disarmed Draco of a different wand?  Huh?  Really?  Disarming someone of a wand and becoming the master as a result is a silly concept.  Everyone in this series got disarmed several times.  Teachers disarm students when they horseplay or fight.  I mean it really is absurd.

Overall I really enjoyed the series, but it definitely went out with a whimper for me.  Oscar nominations would be ridiculous.  No lifetime achievement awards please.  They already fucked up when they awarded one to the LOTR trilogy.


----------



## Jena (Jul 15, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows- 8/10

The thing with this movie was...every part that I liked, I _really_ liked. But then there were parts that I hated that jarred me away from the movie.


*Spoiler*: _Liked_ 




-The action scenes. Intense, amazing, heart-stopping, perfect.

-The scene where Hermoine stabs the horocrux and then immediately makes out with Ron 

-Alan Rickman's emotional acting

-Room of requirement confrontation/chase scene

-Neville's epic Snake beheading

-The music

-Dumbledore and Harry's meeting at King's Cross was _perfect_

-Lupin's funny line:
*Kingsley:* "Who said that?"
*Lupin:* "I did."
Finally David Thewlis acts like Lupin....two seconds before he dies.





*Spoiler*: _Didn't Like_ 




-The throwaway comment at the beginning where McGonagall says, "put [the Slytherins] in the dungeon" _really_ bothered me. I know it was supposed to be funny...but ugh. Just because they're genetically engineered to be assholes doesn't mean that they aren't still innocent children. Innocent children that they have now trapped in a dungeon beneath a crumbling castle.

-Why were Snape and Voldemort not in the shrieking shack? And why the fuck is there some mansion-thing just, like, _sitting_ there on the castle grounds surrounding by the great wall of China? That was weird...

-Neville's dumb speech when Harry was "dead"

-They left out Dumbledore's backstory completely.

-Teasing us with LunaxNeville. JKR ruined that dream with her announcements. 

-Voldemort's campy acting. Stop making me laugh when I'm supposed to be scared!

-Snape/Lily's pensive scene. No. You ruined it.

-19 years later=3 false beards. They looked awful.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow. Let us all hope for a better, more well thought out series of Potter movies. Just think what could have been done if they had all seven books from the start :/

Then again, I don't know if I could take another blow like the HBP movie. It seriously killed any hope I had for the series. They totally fucked us all over. 

Fuck you Warner Bros.

Nolan Potter...anyone? Anyone?!


----------



## Anarch (Jul 15, 2011)

Deathly Hallows 2 :  7/10

If you're an avid fan of the books then go in with lowered expectations and you might just come out having enjoyed the movie .However, if you're expecting an epic finale you'll be sorely disappointed.


*Spoiler*: _Review_ 






> The throwaway comment at the beginning where McGonagall says, "put [the Slytherins] in the dungeon" really bothered me. I know it was supposed to be funny...but ugh. Just because they're genetically engineered to be assholes doesn't mean that they aren't still innocent children. Innocent children that they have now trapped in a dungeon beneath a crumbling castle.



i couldn't agree more , i was shocked at that scene.

Many of the scenes were jumbled up and the order in which they happened in the book was ignored.

The fight scenes themselves were nothing extraordinary , we expect more from a high budget movie.

And what was the deal after Harry kills Voldemort and comes back to the great hall ?
He's a hero , just took out the biggest and baddest evil doer of all time and no cheers , no pats on the back , everyone is busy drinking tea. I mean i know the English love their teas but that was ridiculous.

The epilogue was total comic relief , none of them least of all Harry look grown up enough to be parents . That looked more like a bad spoof movie scene. I kind of liked groen up Draco though.

On the plus side i liked Snape's death , it moved me and the little flashback too . I get how it might be unclear to people who haven't read the book , but i liked it all the same. Little Lily and Snape were adorable.

I loved the bridge collapsing scene with Neville and when he kills Nagini , i also loved the Room of Requirement scene specially when Harry saves Draco. 
Overall i wasn't expecting much hence wasn't disappointed much but it could've been a much more epic movie . It didn't have the feel of a grand finale.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to see HP 7 P 2 in 10 hours. Wish me luck!


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2011)

*Deathly Hallows Part 2* - I don't know how to rate this because fuck, it's Harry Potter.  But honestly-- movie with the most blatent disregard for canon material since Half-Blood Prince?  Probably.


*Spoiler*: _issues and things_ 



Most of the issues I had were ones Jena pointed out.

-McG sending the Slytherins to the dungeons, wtf
-Harry's method of revealing himself
-I was looking forward to the Molly-Bellatrix fight SO MUCH but I was sorely disappointed.  It was super underwhelming, and the emotional tone was just not right.
-You know something's wrong when you're watching a movie about god damned wizards and you find yourself going, 'Well, that's just _silly_.'  In which case I mean Harry and Voldy's tiff in the.. I don't know, was that the Astronomy tower?  Either way, it was really not necessary, and lolol at Voldy binding Harry with his robes?  What the hell?   And the flying fight after?  Don't even get me started.
-I WAS SO WORRIED THAT NEVILLE WOULDN'T KILL NAGINI, but even so I really didn't like that Harry didn't tell Neville about it directly like he did in the books
-Didn't Griphook not die?  Or do I just not remember him dying?
-I was really excited to see Aberforth trololol the Death Eaters in Hogsmeade with his goat patronus, but noooo.
-Dumbledore's backstory, anyone?  
-Snape finding Lily's body.  NO.
-HARRY THROWING THE ELDER WAND OFF A CLIFF.  WHAT THE FUCK.  I DON'T EVEN.


Either way, I really liked the parts with Neville and McG, and I'm glad Ron finally got to actually do a few things other than sort of bumble around and crack jokes.  I mean, granted, he didn't do much, but an improvement is an improvement.  (Speaking of, I was kinda shocked that Kloves didn't leave in his 'I'm really quite famous' line in the epilogue since to him Ron is just a source of comedy.)

Also, lol forever at the Malfoys just peacing out while everyone's freaking out over Harry. Perfect.


----------



## Muse (Jul 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: _Didn't Like_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg these two so much 

I give it an 8/8.5 out of 10 


*Spoiler*: __ 



^Totally agree w/ the voldy acting...I kept fricking giggling at him.  Especially that draco/voldy hug....I mean yeah that was hilarious but TOTALLY not something he would do at all 

And they did not look old enough at the end.

I didn't like how there was 10 secs of 'oh shit look lupin, tonks, fred are dead be sad! *next scene*  they deserved at least a bit more screen time IMO 

Overall I enjoyed it though....I laughed a ton and had a good time


----------



## Koi (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm posting this in like, all HP-related threads today but TeeFury.com (they sell a different $10 tee every day, I've bought a few and the quality tends to be really good) is selling a SWEET one today!  I love this logo, and even though I bought a Ravenclaw quidditch one the other day I have to buy this one too.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part I | 8.5/10 | B+


----------



## Anarch (Jul 15, 2011)

Koi said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> -Didn't Griphook not die?  Or do I just not remember him dying?






*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah he died , the scene was memorable actually as Gryffindor's sword disappeared from his arms , and later Neville re acquired it


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Jul 15, 2011)

John Carpenter's The Thing (1982)
it was my first time see this movie and it was badass. I was expecting a crappy 80s movie but this turned out to be in my opinon one of the great classic horrer movies

10/10


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

lol Rukia's HP rant made me laugh

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt.II

for all of it's flaws it's still a very well made and constructed film with some gorgeous shots and really strong editing.  It had some pretty good performances and overall it was enjoyable.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Lincoln Lawyer*- It is true that crappy books make good movies. I've read most of Michael Connelly's works,namely his Harry Bosch series(Awesome book series btw),which features Mickey Haller's older foster brother who is a homicide detective. That's a story for another time though 

I thought the soundtrack was really inappropriate for this movie. It's beginning was alright, I didn't much like the supporting cast until the 2nd half of the film,which was great. Overall,I thought it was a good film.

Now Connelly,where's those Harry Bosch movies and Jack McEvoy movies?   

My rating: 7.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 15, 2011)

Koi said:


> I'm posting this in like, all HP-related threads today but TeeFury.com (they sell a different $10 tee every day, I've bought a few and the quality tends to be really good) is selling a SWEET one today!  I love this logo, and even though I bought a Ravenclaw quidditch one the other day I have to buy this one too.



Never been to that site before, but I just bought that shirt. The Ravenclaw one would have been cool too. 

Going to see HP tonight!!


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2011)

The Hangover

Watched it till the part where they wake up and find a tiger and baby in their suite, but then a heavy storm came and the transmission and other things went out...but it didn't bother me.  Looks like comedies aren't for me anymore or maybe today's comedies are just shit :/ Dunno.



Jena said:


> Doesn't someone get killed by an escalator in that one?



yep, though it only ends up being a vision


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Push | 5.5/10 | C

Man I wish this movie would get a television adaption or something. Another interesting idea mishandled.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2011)

Im getting worried about Deathly Hallows part 2 now.........loved the first part but from what I hear, Im about to be sorely disappointed.


----------



## ZenGamr (Jul 15, 2011)

Just saw deathly hallows part 2. Was pretty good, a fitting ending to the Harry Potter saga. 8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

*Deathly Hallows II - 5.5/10*

I am being generous with that rating.


*Spoiler*: _My (almost) Chapter-by-Chapter Breakdown_ 





*Chapter breakdowns I guess.*
Gringotts. Was pretty impressive. Though I am 95% sure Griphook did not die in Canon. The sword should not have vanished. In HP Canon, Griphook should have lived, and the sword would be in Goblin possession presumably until Neville wears the Sorting Hat.

*King's Cross.*
They actually did a decent job with this, slightly messy. Only real thing that bugged me is Harry asking Dumbledor about his mothers Patronus. Harry just saw Snape use the fucking thing in his memories. Waste of time.

*The Prince's Tale.*
Wow, I did enjoy this, but why does it show Severus eye-witnessing James and Lily dancing in front of the fountain? Witnessing Lily's last moments of life and last words to Harry? Shit, according to HP Movie Universe, Voldemort showed up to the Potter house unaccompanied. All of this should have been replaced with Lily, Severus, James and Sirius on the Hogwarts Express.

*To the Forest Again.*
Fuck you movie makers. FUCK YOU. What could and should have been one of the most emotional scenes in the movie is completely fucked by their blatant disregard for CANON. First of all, why the fuck did they do away with the Cloak of Invisibility? They rid the movie titled Deathly Hallows, of what was described as the most useful of the three? Fuckin cunts. Harry's slow walk past the weeping families, what he thinks will be his last look at his two closest friends, the two people left alive whom he loves more than anyone? He tells Hermione and Ron on his way out what he is going to do? The whole point was avoiding them, so he could stay committed to what he has to do! Why couldn't he walk past Ginny? Why couldn't he have that last moment with Neville? Why couldn't the resurrected James, Lily, Sirius, Remus walk with him through the forest, PAST THE DEMENTORS who apparently don't exist? Jesus. Oh, and then he drops the stone right after talking to them? They are there for a pep talk? Not give him the strength to continue on towards his own demise? Morons. 

*A Flaw in the Plan.*
Jesus H. Christ. Complete disregard for canon. Nevilles speech? Fuck me sideways. How fucking corny can you make this movie? Voldemort hugging Draco? Jesus. How about the part where everyone yells at Voldemort and his spells consistently fail to hold? How about Harry supposedly cowaring before him? Begging him to show mercy? Again, if they kept up with canon, Harry wouldn't need to jump out of Hagrids arms. Neville killing Nagini would have been a thousand times better, though, how they did do it, wasn't so bad. Luna and Neville together? Yeah, everyone wanted it to happen, and in a sense, it's the most disappointing thing Rowling did as far as relationships are concerned, but still. Why the hell couldn't Harry, Ron and Hermione have just walked up to the Headmasters study and finished the fucking story right? CUNTS! 

*19 Years Later*
Why not call it "19 Hours Later"? If the Jackass crew can make Johnny Knoxville into a convincing 90 year old, why can't these fucktards make the Potter, Weasley and Malfoy crew look like they're in their late 30's? 

Everyone here could adapt the book into two hellaciously better screenplays than this muck. I despise the movie makers. I literally pray that wiser men and women will someday erase this series of constant let downs from my memory with a much grander retelling. This shit series is like the Batman movies of the 1990's. So, I am desperately awaiting Harry Potters own Christopher Nolan to appear. Until that day comes... Fuck this garbage. 

p.s. If you read this far, I believe I deserve some rep. <3 






Fuck my life.

Going by what others here had said before I watched it, I assumed this movie would be decent. I even went in with lowered expectations. Not low enough. I should have gone in thinking I was going to see a movie based off fucking Goosebumps books.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

Fuck the Haters

*Harry Potter 8:* 9/10

I am not going to the movies to watch a chapter by chapter recreation of the book that would be TERRIBLE. I am going to see someone take the contents of the book and bring the spirit of that to the big screen. They succeeded here and then some.

Adaptations work better in _almost_ all cases when they aren't shackled to the source material and are allowed to breathe.

It was a great movie, and a great finale to the series and one of the better action movies I have seen this summer.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

When people blatantly disregard MAJOR canon and play their own fill in the blanks bullshit, it becomes garbage. Such as calling the movie Deathly Hallows, and ignoring the fact that one of the three Hallows exists. 

The Lord of the Rings worked because it was made by people who were extremely passionate about the source material. So if a detail is left out here or there, they reworked it to make it resemble the canon. I am using Lord of the Rings as an example, because fans of the book series, were typically huge fans of the movies. It's hard to think of any book fans who didn't like the movies. Now let's compare the Potter series in the same light. Why are Potter book fans so often let down by the movies if it "works so well" as you say? You couldn't find a hundredth of the complaints towards The Lord of the Rings, as you can EASILY find versus the Potter movies.

But I am the stupid one right? Sorry, I don't go to movies for big pretty pictures. I enjoy movies for the same reasons I enjoy books. Horrible screenplays, acting, and directing aren't balanced out by big pretty pictures to me. I suppose that's why I despise most action genre movies. Big explosions and pretty lights don't make a movie. Character depth, plot and direction do.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

It didn't ignore any of the hallows though...


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Where was the cape?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

What movie were you watching all 3 were there. They use it to break into the Bank.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 15, 2011)

and actually plots don't always make the movie


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, Gringotts, they actually did a decent job, but the cape should have played a larger part in the ending of the movie. Just like they skipped over it in Half-Blood Prince.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

At that point you are nitpicking for the sake of it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Wait, I've a question. Isn't there more than one Cloak of Invisibility? In the second movie when Harry gets it, Ron says that "they are really rare". But according to the story of the Deathly Hallows there's just the one...?


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

One is more special than the others I believe is how the book did it, kinda like the rings in LOTR


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

Spider-Man 2 | 9/10 | A

Fixes the problems of the original while building onto it with better action and character depth.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

Not really. The cape in the end of HBP was vital. The entire ending of the movie was changed to save time, when they could have just stopped adding bullshit to the film in the first place.



Stunna said:


> Wait, I've a question. Isn't there more than one Cloak of Invisibility? In the second movie when Harry gets it, Ron says that "they are really rare". But according to the story of the Deathly Hallows there's just the one...?



There are, but the one in question is unlike any other. It will never "fail" or "age" as others will.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 15, 2011)

That still sounds like pointlessly making the movie less enjoyable.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

They pointlessly made the movies less enjoyable by changing so many things and providing huge plot holes that otherwise don't exist.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2011)

> Gringotts. Was pretty impressive. Though I am 95% sure Griphook did not die in Canon. The sword should not have vanished. In HP Canon, Griphook should have lived, and the sword would be in Goblin possession presumably until Neville wears the Sorting Hat.



Actually, it would've been more confusing. I honestly forgot that even was the sorting hat until you brought it up (for some reason I thought it was Minerva's) and a lot of casual viewers would be like 'wtf' because there is already too much to remember with this series. 

I was fine with the sword vanishing, as it sets up its re-appearence. 

Anyway,

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows 2: B-

Eh.....I will say that the movie mostly worked on me. I felt the emotion when it wanted me to feel it and I thought the action was good. I'll go into it more in my review (which should be up tomorrow), but I felt too much was only briefly touched upon. 

Example, Snake's flashback is a BIG scene, but since Snape is only in TWO SCENES PRIOR it lessened its impact. Honestly, I think I only felt anything because I read the books. 

But still, It was.....decent, maybe I will sort out my feelings more when I write the review.


----------



## Grape (Jul 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, it would've been more confusing. I honestly forgot that even was the sorting hat until you brought it up (for some reason I thought it was Minerva's) and a lot of casual viewers would be like 'wtf' because there is already too much to remember with this series.
> 
> I was fine with the sword vanishing, as it sets up its re-appearence.
> 
> Anyway,



It would have made sense if they kept the proper plot and Voldemort cast the hat upon Neville. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



As they made it, it makes no sense whatsoever, because the Sorting Hat is kept safely in the Headmasters Study. Just another plot hole. Neville finds the Sorting Hat laying in ruins outside the castle, while the Headmasters study is shown five minutes earlier, in pristine condition? Neville uses the sword in the book, because at that time, it's his only viable option. Not because he knows that Nagini is a Horcrux. The split part of ones soul that remains in a "Living Horcrux" ie Harry and Nagini, can be killed with any tool, where as an inanimate object turned Horcrux, can only be destroyed by certain means. Neville had a wand, Hermione and Ron as well. They should have been able to kill it with a wand, as Voldemort "killed" Harry, five minutes ago, in the same damned movie.




It's like Frodo and Sam losing the Ring halfway up the damn mountain, only to find it laying on the ground inside the cave, waiting to be dropped into the lava. Makes no fucking sense. Amiright? Yes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2011)

The Social Network | 10/10 | A+


----------



## Amuro (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo - 8.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 15, 2011)

Grape: Good point.

2:22- C-

The ambitious story has many interesting points (loved the Hotel scene), but there are too many subplots and side characters that go nowhere.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 16, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Part 2 - 7/10
Not nearly as good as part 1. The end was anticlimatic to me and not just because I've already read the books. there just wasn't any emotion to the last confrontation between harry and voldemort. It didn't feel like a final fight scene to me. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



The 19 years later part was hilarious. all the did was dress them up in more mature clothes. it's like they didn't even really try to make them look older. most of the people in the theater were laughing.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 16, 2011)

HPH -- 9.2

Perfectly acted. It is different from all the other films. I deduct .8 for anticlimactic ending. DC should remedy that I hope. But it was so good that I didn't think about most of the changes in the first 3/4.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Batman Forever | 4.5/10 | D+

This movie is bogged down by so many problems due to the two larger than life, and consequently non-threatening villains; the indecisive love interest; the inconsistent tone; and more. However, what I do love about this movie is how it handles the relationship between Batman and Robin. The development of Batman's character and the establishment of his moral code by learning from his ventures in the previous two installments really cements him as an admirable hero, and as the perfect tutor and guide to his new troubled partner in crime.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

You should read the comics if you enjoy the films so much


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know of any comic shops nearby. I have read Year One online, which was good.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Jul 16, 2011)

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2.

9.0/10

The best film in the franchise (yes I read the series, twice actually)


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, question. Did they forget to resolve Wormtail's fate?


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2011)

^Yes and no.

I [think?] he died in Part I. Dobby hit him in the back of the head and he fell over. I thought he was just knocking him out....but maybe he did kill him? It was a little unclear.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> ^Yes and no.
> 
> I [think?] he died in Part I. Dobby hit him in the back of the head and he fell over. I thought he was just knocking him out....but maybe he did kill him? It was a little unclear.


YEAH!  WHY THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE THAT?????  He should have strangled himself with the hand given to him by Voldemort.

I will complain about some other things I have read in here.  The fight between Mother Weasley and Bellatrix wasn't handled correctly.  It made Bellatrix look too weak.  I'm also unhappy that we didn't see her fighting Ginny, Luna, and Hermione all at once like she apparently did in the book.

I thought Neville getting up was a stupid scene.  He looked around and saw the sword at his feet and made a dumb face.  This was as bad as David Arquette in the Scream 4.  His speech in front of Voldemort was also an epic fail.

Someone mentioned that no one celebrated when Harry returned to the castle.  I AGREE.  He just killed fucking Voldemort.  Be a little happier people!

Skipping over the Dumbledore story is unforgivable.  One of the best aspects of the Deathly Hallows is that Harry begins to realize he knows nothing about the man and he begins to doubt him.

Speaking of unresolved villains.  What about the werewolf?  I don't remember anyone stopping him.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2011)

*Gantz*

The manga is notable for its extreme violence and nudity, the film contains neither. It makes fighting the aliens look ridiculously easy. If you've read the manga, skip this or you're bound to be disappointed.

2/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

The elder wand disarming explanation is even more ridiculous in the film, Yasha.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2011)

You are falling into the Grape Krush trap of being nitpicky for the sake of it and it is really tedious when we are talking about the movies.

You are sounding like the supporters for Tom Bombadil and The Scouring of the Shire in the LOTR movies or to have the Giant Spider in Two Towers.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 16, 2011)

Name one movie that goes exactly like the book that movie is based on?

Such a thing doesn't exist. So you shouldn't be so surprised why something didn't happen or why some things went different way. The only thing that irked me in this movie greatly, was that they didn't explain Dumbledore's background story. I hate when people complain about every little thing. If things bother you so much, just stick to the books and don't watch movies. Simple.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't agree.  I think you see more potential when you have read the book for something in advance.  

I wanted to like the movie; I really did.  I was probably in danger of liking whatever they put on the screen more than anything else.  This happened to me when I saw Inception the first time.  I had my 9.5/10 review written in my head long before I actually saw it.

6.5/10 was a fair review.  I'm disappointed.  The entire audience of my theater seemed disappointed.  Generally the crowd is pretty active for these midnight screenings.  Usually people applaud at the end.  There was none of that.  (BTW, once again... that 19 years later epilogue was incredibly botched.  They should have cut it from the picture.)


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

^ 1000% Agreed. 

6.5 is too nice. The 5.5 I gave was already being super generous :/


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 16, 2011)

Matrix reloaded-7/10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't agree.  I think you see more potential when you have read the book for something in advance.
> 
> I wanted to like the movie; I really did.  I was probably in danger of liking whatever they put on the screen more than anything else.  This happened to me when I saw Inception the first time.  I had my 9.5/10 review written in my head long before I actually saw it.
> 
> 6.5/10 was a fair review.  I'm disappointed.  The entire audience of my theater seemed disappointed.  Generally the crowd is pretty active for these midnight screenings.  Usually people applaud at the end.  There was none of that.  (BTW, once again... that 19 years later epilogue was incredibly botched.  They should have cut it from the picture.)



Yeah there was the same things at the screening I saw, it was at 4:40 in the afternoon but the people sitting directly behind us were giving commentary on changes throughout the film at the end one of them went "well I am glad I hadn't read the book before I came to this or I would have really hated it".

It is ludicrous but these discussions also reach a point where they will do nothing but continue in circles forever.

I will take solace in the fact that I had a better movie going experience because I cared more about judging the movie based on being a movie and the fact that I hadn't read the 7th book since it hit the shelves.

OF COURSE people are going to be disappointed with this movie, how is it possible for that not to happen it is the 8th and final film in a series that has lasted a decade and been constantly building to this point. 

I still think people are going to shoot themselves in the foot if they take this on a book vs. film level as what always happens (The Shining would be the best example off the top of my head, Dune is another great example). This is a movie it needs to first work as a movie before it must work as an adaptation of something.

Sure I could sit here and argue that you don't need to explain all that stuff in Dumbledore's past directly because that would be sloppy and it does it much more nuanced over the course of these 2 movies, or that no one cares at the end of the day how the Rat guy died because everyone has either forgotten him or knows he died, even more so with the werewolf who was never built into a character in the movies, but it would probably fall on deaf ears so I won't


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2011)

Silence of the Lambs: 9/10 - First film I've seen in what seems like ages (always find myself enjoying them even more), and what a fucking film this is of course. Starling and Lecter are both fantastic characters, and both are acted superbly. I'm a big fan of Manhunter, the previous film in the Lecter series, and this is every bit its equal.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm watching 'Silence of the Lambs' right now.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

Hate that they replaced Jodie Foster with Julianne Moore.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jul 16, 2011)

I assume you're talking about Hannibal, Rukia? I still haven't seen that and I don't intend to, there are few things what irk me more than very inferior sequels. Terminator 3


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 16, 2011)

Hannibal was pretty average, but Lecter and the pig scene at the end was cool.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 16, 2011)

erictheking said:


> Silence of the Lambs: 9/10 - First film I've seen in what seems like ages (always find myself enjoying them even more), and what a fucking film this is of course. Starling and Lecter are both fantastic characters, and both are acted superbly. I'm a big fan of Manhunter, the previous film in the Lecter series, and this is every bit its equal.


I have to say that The Silence of the Lambs is my favorite horror movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 16, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Hannibal was pretty average, but Lecter and the pig scene at the end was cool.


Hannibal was okay.  I liked the part with the boars and I thought Gary Oldman did well as Mason Verger.  I liked Red Dragon more than Hannibal... I thought Fiennes was terrifying as the villain.

I'd rank the movies like this:

Silence of the Lambs
Manhunter
Red Dragon
Hannibal
Hannibal Rising


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

Silence of the Lambs | 9.5/10 | A

It's astounding how big of an impact Hopkins leaves as Hannibal with only roughly 16 minutes of screen time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

By the way, would watching any of the sequels ruin Hannibal's character for me? I heard they were awful.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 16, 2011)

don't watch them


----------



## Yasha (Jul 16, 2011)

*Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2*

Book 7 stinks. It's a half-hearted ending the epic series does not deserve. And because of that I actually went to see this finale without much expectation (although I did enjoy Part 1 and thought they did a great job with it). I wouldn't mind if they took major liberties with this one if only they could somehow make the ending more satisfying, but alas, the deviations from the book all happened at the wrong places. The result? It's full of inconsistencies and plotholes. But its biggest issue is the continuity. It felt rushed and the transition from one scene to another was far from fluid. At times it felt like a string of random events being clumsily cobbled together. The only scene that I could really enjoy was the Gringotts' scene at the beginning of the film. Unfortunately the only good chapter in the entire book, the Prince's Tale, was presented in a very fragmented manner I am not sure how non-readers could even understand what's going on. And the ways Bellatrix and Voldemort met their ends were just ridiculous.

6.5/10


Overall the entire series: 6/10




Rukia said:


> The elder wand disarming explanation is even more ridiculous in the film, Yasha.



It's the same explanation given in the book, Rukia. The whole Deathly Hallows thing had always seemed rather pointless to me and didn't fit in well with the story.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 16, 2011)

*human centipede 3/10
*

honestly i only watched it because everyone was telling me just how bad and messed up it was. 
the acting was far from top notch, and for a horror movie it wasnt very scary, just kinda fucked up.


----------



## Grape (Jul 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to say that The Silence of the Lambs is my favorite horror movie.



I think I agree. I can't think of anything better at the moment. All parts were well cast, well directed, excellent cinematography and superb writing. It's a classic that is extremely hard to beat in the few genres it covers.


----------



## Satsuki (Jul 16, 2011)

Despicable Me Infinity/10
Seriously. That movie was adorable and funny, and everything I like in a movie from pixar or dreamworks.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2011)

*Way of the Dragon (1972)​*​

For people who get confused and forget which Bruce Lee movie is which, this movies other title is "Return of the Dragon". If there are still question marks on your faces, it is the one where he fights Chuck Norris.

This is a typical kung-fu movie. Bruce Lee's character, Tang is a qwerky and odd martial artist who comes from Hong Kong to protect his friends and their restaurants in Italy, with his opposition being a band of thugs who want their land. The movie from a plot perspective isn't much more than that. The guys who are working in the restaurant are into Karate, and they have doubts about Tang who is a Kung Fu dude coming by to help them, but of course they shit their pants when they see what Tang is the real deal. Oddly enough, at the end of the movie Tang has to fight a bunch of Karate masters. 

I've always wanted to see this movie since this was one of Lee's biggest movies and because well Chuck Norris is in it. It is Bruce Lee's first directed movie and it shows. Aside from the final act which takes place in the Colosseum down in Rome, almost all of the scenery is the same through out the entire movie. The pacing and cutting is just....awkward and sudden. There's one part where Tang and the only female character with any notable lines in the movie, Chen (Nora Miao) are riding in a car - and there is basically no footage of them actually talking in the car, just the camera filming their car with them talking dubbed in. Seems like Bruce didn't bother with all that other crap, probably just wanted to focus on fights.

The dialogue is horrendous, but at the same time comedic in an unintentional way. This was a dub of course, but I have a funny feeling the original version wasn't much better. The acting is highly campy, there is an opening scene where Tang is waiting for food and these old white woman give the oddest looks and make all these weird screech noises (I'm assuming they're showing disgust because he's Asian?).  I have no idea if this is different in the original version, but basically all of Bruce Lee's friends have really American names like Jimmy, Tommy and Tony. For what ever reason, Kung Fu movies always use those names - I guess they just sound extremely Westernize. 

The villains are a joke for the most part. Just a band of thugs, being lead by this eccentric Asian guy. They're dumb as hell, always coming into the restaurant to cause trouble. Randomly the thugs will bring guns around, but it leaves the question to why they didn't just kill everyone in the restaurant long before Tang even arrived. The gang is really diverse, having asian, black and white guys. There is this real skinny and tall black thug who has an hilariously high pitch voice, for whatever reason him and this fat white guy get the most camera time out of all the thugs despite not being named characters. The boss is some sleezy crime lord guy who isn't scary at all. One scene, Bruce Lee beats everyone's ass and basically tells the crime lord to behave and be a good boy - it's very belittling, and this wasn't even the end of the movie. 

The three REAL bad guys, basically the guys who can match Tang physically are called in toward the end. Chuck Norris (his character is called Colt) is the guy everyone knows, he really doesn't have much of a character - he's just suppose to be this bad ass who ends all troubles. His student Fred, who is played by Robert Wall who is Chuck Norris' real life student. Oddly enough, Robert Wall's character has a big scar on his face, Wall plays another character in a Bruce Lee movie in "Enter The Dragon" in which of course he sports a huge scar. I guess it's just something they thought would be cool to bring back. Then there is some Japanese guy played by Hwang-Inshik, who doesn't like the Americans, but is no where near the level of Chuck Norris' character. These three guys all have interesting fights at the end, with Chuck and Bruce being the main event. A pretty epic match, and in the entire movie Chuck is the only guy who actually hurts Bruce. 

The fights before the Karate guys are just one sided beat downs. I mean in hindsight, even the Karate fighters didn't do too well. Bruce is just a god amongst men in this movie. The coolest fight scene is when Bruce pulls up two Nun Chucks and starts whooping ass. I loved that part, might be the best scene in the movie. 

The plot is largely predictable, for one huge twist. This twist kinda comes out of no where, and it really changes the mood of the entire movie - it comes way too late and is to left field, not to mention it didn't really make sense. Overall, it's a nice surprise - I mean better than nothing, but it didn't really save the movie from any of its short comings.



More direct comments on the twist.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Some of the restaurant workers helps Bruce Lee fights the Karate fighters. When Bruce is off to fight Chuck, the old restaurant guy basically stabs his workers in the back. Claiming that he was offered a deal a ton of money, so he wouldn't need the restaurant any more. This was pretty stupid, I mean you're telling me this guy was putting up with all this crap just to throw everything away and kill people who actually tried helping him? It's not like the Uncle was a mean guy, he was the nicest person in the movie. It really makes the entire movie pointless, since everyone is fighting just so the Uncle can have the store. I mean what of his niece? And with the workers dead, who is even gonna take care of the place? Just didn't really make that much sense.






Tang is probably the most strange character in the movie, which is saying a lot. This guy is always silent for no reason, and does pretty random things. Like the first scene in the movie we see him eat all crazy like for no real reason. There is this really funny scene where this big tittied chick randomly brings Bruce to her house (this is coincidentally, when Nora Miao character is scolding him on telling him to be nice), and she comes out topless and Tang just runs out of there instead of sucking on them bad boys. I guess they did kinda state that he is not a social person since he's from the boondocks or something, but the acting still has you thinking "what the hell?". Oh well, at last he looks cool.

Overall, despite its fame I can't say I'd recommend it. I'd just youtube some of the famous clips from it, it's basically just as good and it saves you a lot of time. The movie's plot doesn't compliment any of the scenes, so fuck it. The endings don't really make sense or even tie anything together, heck Tang doesn't even kiss the girl! There are plenty of Kung Fu movies that you can watch instead of this, heck if we're going just based on Bruce Lee movies "Enter the Dragon" is a lot more entertaining and colorful. All and all, if this movie didn't have Chuck Norris, I wouldn't have had any reason to see it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2011)

Violent by Design: To be fair, Bruce was trying to make a light comedy. In Hong Kong, comedy tends to be a lot more broad than in the west (which is why a lot of Jackie Chan's movies tend to both annoy and impress me). 

But as for the 'twist' 
*Spoiler*: __ 



He didn't just betray them for money. He kept referencing that he had a family in Hong Kong and wanted to see them again, and it didn't look like he was going to get there while things were going as they were. However, I do seem to remember him acting smug when he killed them, which was a lame copout




I personally loved the movie, but Enter the Dragon is definately the cooler film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Violent by Design: To be fair, Bruce was trying to make a light comedy. In Hong Kong, comedy tends to be a lot more broad than in the west (which is why a lot of Jackie Chan's movies tend to both annoy and impress me).


 Yeah, I guess.  



> But as for the 'twist'
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, yeah. That's basically for the money . Either way, it was still a big wtf ;o. 



> I personally loved the movie, but Enter the Dragon is definately the cooler film.



I don't see what's really there to love about it. :x.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> YEAH!  WHY THE FUCK DID THEY CHANGE THAT?????  He should have strangled himself with the hand given to him by Voldemort.
> 
> I will complain about some other things I have read in here.  The fight between Mother Weasley and Bellatrix wasn't handled correctly.  It made Bellatrix look too weak.  I'm also unhappy that we didn't see her fighting Ginny, Luna, and Hermione all at once like she apparently did in the book.
> 
> ...



Oh, to answer your question, the werewolf was defeated by Hermoine. When the trio go onto the main battleground, you see Hermoine stop and yell "No!". The werewolf is munching on someone (I dont know who) and Hermoine blasts him away.

Edit: Violent by Design- Well I reviewed it: Source

I just find it to be fun, mainly. Was it shoddily made? Sure, but most Hong Kong ventures of the time were. I enjoyed Bruce Lee's performance and the fight scenes. I also liked that Chuck Norris is the ONLY villain in all of his movies to actually start to win against Bruce. (Bruce beats the villains in his previous films with little difficulty, even when one brandishes a sword. Even Enter the Dragon has the villain resorting to cheating to stand a weak chance.....I guess Game of Death would've had Bruce get his ass kicked more though)/


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 16, 2011)

Horrible Bosses

4/5

Really funny. 
Original storyline (to me atleast).
Good actors.
Good jokes.
Great movie.

Can't think of what I didn't like, but not sure about a pefect score.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 16, 2011)

Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows Part 2: 9.5/10
It was a very rare for me to like a movie that I'm generally not a fan of. It was annoying as hell walking through an annoying/ crowded theater full of people wearing cloaks and crap but I enjoyed the movie itself. I cant judge it too much since I only saw about 4 of the movies before this one and I never read the books. But yeah, it was pretty good


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

No Country for Old Men | 10/10 | A+

It seems nice guys do finish last.


----------



## Friday (Jul 16, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2. Pretty good, but a bit underwhelming for the last movie. 8/10


----------



## Jena (Jul 16, 2011)

Bolt- 7.5/10
An overall cute movie. Parts are more enjoyable than others.
I like the Hamster 
That would be me if I ever met anyone from Supernatural.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2011)

I love Bolt, but I can't stand the hamster.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 17, 2011)

How do you know....

ReeseWitherspoon's hotness out of 10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

Review of Harry Potter is in sig for those who care.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 17, 2011)

*Source Code*

Shows how a good movie is made without big budget or 3D CGI. Decent acting, engaging story and nice characterization. Love that frozen scene on the train. 

8.8/10


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2011)

The Incredible Hulk - 6.5/10

It was alright, there was very little dialogue and a lot of explosions. And I got a little bored around the middle.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 17, 2011)

Ugetsu 8/10

It wasn't a bad movie but there were some confusing parts. Maybe I would have understood better if I knew more about Japanese culture.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 17, 2011)

It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World: B

Some amazing car chases and funny sequences (superb cast), but at times it would be too broad (the Mother in Law was painful). It was loosely remade as Rat Race a few years back.

My Family Wedding: C

Harmless "Guess Who" meets "Big Fat Greek Wedding" comedy-drama.....


----------



## krome (Jul 17, 2011)

_La Femme Nikita_ 8/10


----------



## Jeαnne (Jul 17, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows part 2


9.5/10

it was awesome, but i went prepared for the changes so



anyways, with this closing chapter Harry Potter has turned into a classic, way to go xD


----------



## Gnome (Jul 17, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Part 2 - 7.5/10

I liked part 1 better.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 17, 2011)

Deathly Hallows Pt. 2 - 10/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows - Part 2 | 7.5/10 | B

Ten years leading to a satisfactory and emotionally resonant conclusion.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I liked part 1 better.


This.

I also liked Order of the Phoenix, Prisoner of Azkaban, Goblet of Fire, Chamber of Secrets, Sorcerer's Stone, and the Halfblood Prince more.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 17, 2011)

The Last Airbender | 1/10 | F

Worst movie I recall seeing in a long time. I tried to sit through it for this second viewing, but I couldn't get pass the hour mark. Everything is wrong with this movie. Everything. It saddens me to think about it. God knows I wish someone would give a live action adaption of this marvelous series another go. Jump in a hole, Shyamalan. None of your early works compensate for this piece of crap.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2011)

Hachi: A Dog's Tale.

This is a incredibly sad movie so bring your tissues.

9/10


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2011)

Re-watched Black Swan - 9.5/10

Such an amazing film. So haunting, disturbing and lesbian sex.
Legen - wait for it - dairy.

Only major gripe is the ending. I understand the tie in to the Swan Lakes story, but it seems too brief. Would have enjoyed seeing more of the White and Black Swan dance in the finale. So beautifully done, want more.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Jul 18, 2011)

^ even before I saw that movie I was reminded of Perfect Blue.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2011)

0Fear said:


> ^ even before I saw that movie I was reminded of Perfect Blue.



Upon looking up Perfect Blue, a film I have not seen, but just did a lookie loo just now... Aronofsky apparently owns the American rights for it... 



			
				imdb said:
			
		

> Trivia
> Darren Aronofsky owns the American filming rights to this movie, which he purchased for $59,000, just so he could film the now infamous "bath scene" with Jennifer Connelly in his own film Requiem for a Dream. The staged rape scene in Perfect Blue also inspired a scene toward the end of Aronofsky's film in which a group of perverted men circle around and cheer on a vulgar sexual event.



I will check it out. Aronofsky is the master of psychotic episodes in film as far as I am concerned. Black Swan makes me fear Schizophrenia a lot lol. Honestly, it's one of the only films I have a difficult time stomaching the graphic violence, just because it's all self-inflicted psychotic hallucinations. Fucking scary shit.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 18, 2011)

*Black Dynamite*

I guess they were trying to make a "it's so bad it's good" kind of movie? Too bad it didn't work for me. It's just bad.

1.5/10


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 18, 2011)

8.5 - Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 18, 2011)

Perfect Blue is a better version of Black Swan, because 

A) It's more of a horror film.
B) Has a more compelling plot (Black Swan might have more interesting supporting characters though)
C) You feel the reason for the leads breakdown and continue to sympathize with her. I HATED Portman's character. She became a bitch for lame ass reasons.

Yasha: Yes, that was the goal. While I enjoyed it more than you (I'd give it a 6/10 based off your rating) I was kind of left with that feeling too. In it's attempts to make fun of bad films (blacksploitation films mostly), it BECAME a bad film......at times, anyway. I thought it was pretty clever when it parodied actual conventions. I think my review of it will be up thursday.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 18, 2011)

you both suck :|


----------



## Taleran (Jul 18, 2011)

*Kiss Kiss Bang Bang* - 9/10

Shane Black directs a very fun action packed mystery that plays with your perceptions of the genre and narration and everything at the same time. Cast is pretty great, Downey and Kilmer play off each other very well.

*Exiled* - 9/10

Johnnie To can direct a fucking slick action movie, going from completely serene to hectic in a heart beat it is a western a gangster and a bit of a heist all in one but at the end of the day it comes down to friendship honor and doing the right thing. I have to go watch more of his movies now.


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2011)

Full Metal Alchemist: The Conquerer of Shambala- 6/10
I've been going on a recent FMA resurgence lately. I re-read the manga completely, re-watched some of the original anime, and started watching Brotherhood (which I'm also forcing my tragically FMA-deprived brother to watch as well) and so the next logical step was to dust the movie off the self and pop it in.
This was definitely better when it came out. At that time, the manga was far from finished, the glaring inconsistencies between the two stories were less obvious, and this was the only form of solace to the horrendous ending of the original anime. Watching it now, it's still enjoyable (although mostly because the animation is stunning and the, "oh look it's Edward and Alphonse!" derp factor), but it's definitely _less_ so. The movie does manage to mollify some loose ends of the original anime, but the nagging critic in my head wouldn't stop remembered how infinitely better the other version is (and how utterly mind-boggling the revelation that Amestris is somehow connected to pre-WWII Germany is).

I gave this a higher rating than I normally would have mostly because of nostalgia and the awesome opening credits.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 18, 2011)

2 fast 2 furious-7/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

Perfect Blue is terrific.  Glad to see some people giving it some recognition for a change.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jul 18, 2011)

Horrible Bosses 8.5/10 

I loved it. Feel like watching some Always Sunny now


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2011)

Fast Five 7/10
Scream 4     6.5/10
Knight and Day 5.0/10
The Box 1.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 18, 2011)

The Box sucked ass.  Totally agree.


----------



## Federer (Jul 18, 2011)

It started pretty interesting, it had potential, but then the whole story turned upside down and my mind blew away. 

I still don't know what happened during the movie.


----------



## Grape (Jul 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Perfect Blue is a better version of Black Swan, because
> 
> A) It's more of a horror film.
> B) Has a more compelling plot (Black Swan might have more interesting supporting characters though)
> C) You feel the reason for the leads breakdown and continue to sympathize with her. I HATED Portman's character. She became a bitch for lame ass reasons.



I just watched it and wasn't nearly as impressed. Animated psychosis is not nearly as impressive as Black Swan's representation of psychosis. 

It was a good piece, but just did not scare me in any way. Also, the ending was pretty lame lol.. the whole running man scene was so ridiculous.

I'll give it a solid 8/10.

Though, they're no where near the same movie. The only similarities are dancing and schizophrenia. Sorry, but Black Swan is just way more realistic in all regards.. especially to schizophrenia lol..


----------



## Gnome (Jul 18, 2011)

The Fighter - 8.5/10

I thought it was a pretty good movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby | 8/10 | B

I only caught the later end of the movie, but this film is still hilarious, with one of the more awesome racing climaxes ever (behind Speed Racer of course).


----------



## Jena (Jul 18, 2011)

Groundhog Day- 10/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 18, 2011)

Thor | 7/10 | B-

An adventurous superhero flick held back by forced emotions, 'Battlefield-Earth' esque cinematography, and rushed plot progression.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby | 8/10 | B
> 
> I only caught the later end of the movie, but this film is still hilarious, with one of the more awesome racing climaxes ever (behind Speed Racer of course).



I love this movie, the more I watch it the better it gets


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 19, 2011)

All about the benjamins-8/10


----------



## Jimin (Jul 19, 2011)

Ikiru 9/10

A really simple but extremely well done and touching movie about a guy's final six months of life and his desire to make a difference with his life. Recommended.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 19, 2011)

*The Animal - 5/5:* I've seen this movie many times before, but not for a few years now. Watched it last night just for old time sake and I couldn't sleep. It was just as good as I remember it being every other time I watched it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 19, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Naked Chickens: D


----------



## Jena (Jul 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Harry Potter and the Naked Chickens: D



Dare I ask what the hell that is?


----------



## Ash (Jul 19, 2011)

Insidious. 1/10

 One of the worst movies I've seen in a while. I was ordered to watch this. I was told it was scary. I can't even bear finishing it.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 19, 2011)

Badlands

Gorgeous cinematography is the main reason to check this movie out.  Without a doubt one of the most underrated movies of the 70's just behind Five Easy Pieces.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jul 19, 2011)

*Harry potter and the deathly hallows part 2 9/10*

very good movie, will defiantly be sad this series is coming to an end


----------



## Nakor (Jul 19, 2011)

The Mechanic - 7/10
Pretty decent action flick, but the twists didn't surprise me.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2011)

*Ikiru*

Despite having a resume that includes _Seven Samurai_, _Yojimbo_, and _High and Low_, this is Kurosawa's masterpiece.  A heartbreaking tale of a man trying to find out what it means to live.  It's so emotional and yet there's something remarkably beautiful about it and validates how wonderful it is to be alive and how most of us really aren't.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

Must watch Ikiru then.

Prefect Blue destroys Black Swan, Black Swan was a middle class white girl whine fest. It's not a bad flick by a long shot, well Portman is kinda annoying though.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *Ikiru*
> 
> Despite having a resume that includes _Seven Samurai_, _Yojimbo_, and _High and Low_, this is Kurosawa's masterpiece.  A heartbreaking tale of a man trying to find out what it means to live.  It's so emotional and yet there's something remarkably beautiful about it and validates how wonderful it is to be alive and how most of us really aren't.



I'd rank Kurosawa's films I've seen like this:
1. Ikiru
2. Yojimbo
3. Seven Samurai
4. Rashomon




Ennoea said:


> Must watch Ikiru then.
> 
> Prefect Blue destroys Black Swan, Black Swan was a middle class white girl whine fest. It's not a bad flick by a long shot, well Portman is kinda annoying though.



I'm going to watch Perfect Blue. I doubt it is better than Black Swan though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 20, 2011)

It's better imo. Darren Aronofsky should stop claiming he wasn't influenced by it when he clearly was.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2011)

He owns rights for Perfect Blue actually O:

I think Black Swan is a better movie and I like both of them.  I think since it's a Kon film it's grown in stature over the years.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2011)

*Videodrome* - 10/10

Cronenberg when he is doing what he is known for he does it SO SO WELL. More than any of his other films this is also such a great mission statement of its subject of incorporation and proliferation of media also it sums it up all so well in that most iconic of tag lines. *Long Live the New Flesh.*


----------



## Ech?ux (Jul 20, 2011)

Suckerpunch

I'd give it a 7/10

It wasn't horrible and had some great ideas and a fantastic musical score. The actions scenes were great and I liked the ending too. But some scenes in the beginning I thought could have been tweaked. Fun movie overall.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 20, 2011)

Next Friday-8/10


----------



## krome (Jul 20, 2011)

_Jane Eyre_ 8/10


----------



## Federer (Jul 20, 2011)

Deathly hallows part I

6/10

I didn't really enjoy this one.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 20, 2011)

_Yojimbo_

This is my first Kurosawa film, if you can believe it. 

As I expected, it was excellent. I watched _A Fistful of Dollars _a while ago and sort of had the plot spoiled for me because of it (FoD is practically a carbon copy of Yojimbo). Still,  Sanjuro was a great character, surpassing even The Man with No Name in regards to awesomeness. Both have an amoral streak to them but Sanjuro felt far more human then FoD's Blondie who was just like this badass robot-man, completely unrelatable. In fact, I think relatability is the key difference between Yojimbo and FoD and the factor that makes Yojimbo superior. Yojimbo's characters and the world had heart while with FoD its a clear case of style over substance. 

 Oh and the fight scenes were simply perfect.

*9/10*


----------



## Taleran (Jul 20, 2011)

If you want something completely different but still very action oriented give Ran a look. It is beyond amazing.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> If you want something completely different but still very action oriented give Ran a look. It is beyond amazing.



Yeah I'm definitely going to be checking out all of his movies. Next in line right now is Sanjuro. Then Seven Samurai, Rashamon, etc.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 20, 2011)

*Battle L.A.*- Decent action flick.

Rating: 6/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Terrible Bosses :: 6.5/10 :: C+*

I have to admit the movie came up a bit short for me. I expected it to be funnier. I pretty much only wanted to see this because of Charlie Day and Spacey ended up stealing the show. Except for him the bosses ended up being a let down, just not enough screen time to justify the title. Especially in Jennifer Aniston's case. The movie definitely needed more of her .

The best way for me to say it is: I stayed interested the whole movie, and I had fun. Just not as much as I thought. Overall its decent and worth a watch or two.


The real plan was for me to see this, then walk into HP. Had the glasses in my pocket and everything. Let's just say that didn't happen.


----------



## Farih (Jul 20, 2011)

Bad Teacher--Some things were left unexplained, but it was pretty funny.  8/10


----------



## Parallax (Jul 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Yeah I'm definitely going to be checking out all of his movies. Next in line right now is Sanjuro. Then Seven Samurai, Rashamon, etc.



After his Samurai films watch his other movies like Drunken Angel, Stray Dog, High and Low, and his masterpiece Ikiru


----------



## Xion (Jul 21, 2011)

Hard Candy:
7.8/10

Best pedo movie ever (though Little Children is great too...Lovely Bones not so much) and I don't mean that in the pedo sort of way. Mostly talking and drama with a little action, but very compelling and enthralling piece of work that will leave you questioning your moral sensibilities and expectations. Docked a few points for a bit of a lack of verisimilitude and a less-than-satisfying conclusion for me (a little too trite and preachy for my tastes). The first half or so is absolutely phenomenal. The cinematography alone tells a nuanced story.

Insidious:
7.0/10

One of the best new horror films I have ever seen. A very unique take on the "haunted house" genre with an intriguing back story. Very subtle scares coupled with some jump shock scares along with this engaging plot makes this a tour-de-force of horror cinema. Docked a few points for somewhat jumping the shark once the film got towards the end of the Further segment. When you see too many ghosts, demons, etc. it loses the fantastical element that imagination brings to the table and makes the scares lack in their otherwise unmitigated punch. Though the first few scenes in the Further are among the most disturbing in recent horror in my opinion. 

If you were curious, though I was a lot younger, the scariest film I have ever seen was The Ring and that was in theaters. Jump scares of horrific imagery in the most unexpected of places put me on the edge of my seat for the remainder of the film. The sheer malaise and plangent melodies along with the misty, melancholic clime of Seattle add to a very nihilistic/futilitarian feeling that does not go away even as the ending credits roll into even more disturbing imagery and haunting music. Being the introductory movie for Asian horror into American mainstream cinema, this also added to that film's effect.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2011)

I love Ikiru, Rashomon, Stray Dog.....Fuck it, it's easier to talk about the lesser Kurosawa films.

Sanjuro and Sanshiro Sugata aint great. Sanjura feels like a solid, but normal, Samurai film and Sanshiro Sugata was a little rough. Both are still good.

Sanshiro Sugata Part 2 is his only film I dont like though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

I love pussy.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

Holy **** VbD has a new avatar.


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 21, 2011)

Sex Drive(2008) - 7.5/10

Coming to America - 8/10

Quite enjoyable.


----------



## G (Jul 21, 2011)

Kick-Ass 8/10
Piranha 7/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

Ratatouille | 9.5/10 | A

It makes a food critic intimidating. I think that's more than enough of a reason to call this one of my favorite Pixar films.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2011)

*The Thin Red Line*

This is quite possibly my favorite war movie and easily the best WWII movie I've seen.  The movie has a tragic air to it and it feels dirty and rough.  I liked how it wasn't the typical HEROIC GREATEST GENERATION EVER but rather a group of men that simply didn't want to die and wanted to live, even if the cost may have been to high for some.


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 21, 2011)

Mamma Mia !

7/10

It was cute, gave me a pretty good laugh


----------



## Zeroo (Jul 21, 2011)

The Prestige -  9/10
Really engaging. It was interesting to see some of the tricks exposed. Gotta see it again to clarify some things.

Memento -  9/10
Another Nolan movie and yet another one of a kind movie.  Keeps you guessing throughout. 


Great movies overall by Nolan. This guy has some of the most original movies under his belt.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

The Prestige 10/10 still tied for my favorite nolan movie. 

Captain America(1992 movie) 6/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 21, 2011)

Disturbia. 8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> The Prestige 10/10 still tied for my favorite nolan movie.


Tied with what?



> Captain America(1992 movie) 6/10



~.~ What did you like about this movie?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Tied with what?
> 
> 
> 
> ~.~ What did you like about this movie?



3 way tie with Memento and TDK 

about CA didnt really like anything about it right now just nostalgia. as a child and i remember seeing it when i was very young and kinda liking it . but it show as children we like dumb movies sometimes.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 21, 2011)

Fido: B-

It was definitely a strange zombie film.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 21, 2011)

Zero said:


> The Prestige -  9/10
> Really engaging. It was interesting to see some of the tricks exposed. Gotta see it again to clarify some things.
> 
> Memento -  9/10
> ...


Those are both better than Inception.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 21, 2011)

I still prefer Inception.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Those are both better than Inception.



i agree with you


----------



## Jena (Jul 21, 2011)

Ooh, another Inception fight. 

...but Inception is my favorite Nolan film. 


Freaky Friday- 7.5/10
Enjoyable. Nostalgic. Tame. Alright.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 21, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2

10/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 21, 2011)

Zero said:


> The Prestige -  9/10
> Really engaging. It was interesting to see some of the tricks exposed. Gotta see it again to clarify some things.
> 
> Memento -  9/10
> ...


The Prestige has to be my favorite Nolan film .


----------



## Penance (Jul 21, 2011)

Gabe said:


> The Prestige 10/10 still tied for my favorite nolan movie.



Same here.  Well, for me, there's no contest...

Memento was awesome, though...


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 21, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Fido: B-
> 
> It was definitely a strange zombie film.



That movie sucked.


----------



## Ae (Jul 22, 2011)

*Drive Angry*: ★★★★☆
Very interesting plot, likable characters, numerous awesome scenes. Not the best dialogue, lol. Still very enjoyable.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 22, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Drive Angry*: ★★★★☆
> Very interesting plot, likable characters, numerous awesome scenes. Not the best dialogue, lol. Still very enjoyable.





Vonocourt said:


> *That movie sucked.*



Thank you, Vonocourt.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 22, 2011)

We should just have that be like some auto quote or tag now.

Vono you have left us your masterpiece and legacy


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2011)

*Iron Man 2* - B.

This movie is just so.. overconfident?  I mean, I liked it, I did-- but in tone and execution it just didn't live up to the first.  And I've heard more than once that the process of making the movie was unpleasant, though I'm not sure why.  Perhaps that affected the overall film.


----------



## WraithX959 (Jul 22, 2011)

Horrible Bosses - 8.0/10


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 22, 2011)

*Harry Potter And The Deathly Hallows Part 2** - 4/5*
This movie was freakin' amazing! There were just a few little things I would have liked to have been done differently. Mainly just deaths of main characters to be shown, rather than just their dead bodies. I mean, they fucking fought and died for the wizard world and I don't feel the director did their deaths justice. Also, when did Draco's other accomplice go from a fat white kid to a skinny black guy?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> That movie sucked.



lol, well I am known to have some strange tastes in film...especially when it comes to zombie movies.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2011)

Submarine - 6/10

This movie had its moments. It was a bit pretentious and boring though, and given its ratings I'd say it's incredibly overrated. Some smart-ass little punk kid going around acting like a fucking deranged deviant throwing in an occasional witty comment here and there is so played out.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2011)

Armored 3.5/5

Outstanding cast ensemble and younger actors as well.

Seemingly predicatable and simple plot has a few turns to keep it entertaining.  The director builds up suspense and thrills really well.  There's some PIS.  Definitely teaches an interesting lesson :S


----------



## krome (Jul 22, 2011)

_The Tourist_ 2/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 22, 2011)

Zookeeper - 1/10

HPATDHp2 - 6/10


----------



## LayZ (Jul 22, 2011)

*Captain America*

First half was better than the second.

*7/10*


----------



## LoT (Jul 22, 2011)

*Frost/Nixon*

Good one. 8.8/10


----------



## Trunkten (Jul 22, 2011)

Treated myself to a double bill at the local multiplex today.

Horrible Bosses - Much funnier than I was expecting, went because I love Bateman, Day and Spacey, and was pleasantly surprised. Almost as predictable as you'd expect given the premise, but the cast kept everyone laughing the whole way through. I absolutely love Charlie Day and there was more than one reference to his character in It's Always Sunny, and Farrell, Foxx and Aniston were all much better than I would have given them credit for beforehand. 8/10

Bridesmaids - Knew nothing about this going in, except that it was penned by and starred the ever underrated Kristen Wiig. More female-friendly than HB I'd say, but great throughout, although it took me a little while to warm to. Much like HB, it's best strength lay in the fact that the supporting cast often upstaged the main player(s), which is a big ask considering Wiig is, in my opinion, one of the funniest women in Hollywood. 8/10


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 22, 2011)

Transformers 3
10/10
Best Of The 3 movies


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Girl next door- 7/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 22, 2011)

HEATAQUA said:


> Transformers 3
> 10/10
> Best Of The 3 movies


----------



## Gnome (Jul 22, 2011)

Ip Man 2 - 7.5/10

It was good, I preferred the first more though. The end also reminded me too much of Rocky.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 22, 2011)

Fist of fury-7/10


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

A League of Their Own 8/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 22, 2011)

going to see C:A soon


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 22, 2011)

Captain America: B/B-

It suffered from some pacing issues (there's one action scene in the first HOUR of the movie), plenty of predictability and tacked on cliches, but theres something....old school about it in the action scenes. Not sure why I feel that way.....Maybe its the (apparent) practical effects.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 22, 2011)

Batman | 7/10 | B-

The somewhat weak plot is compensated for with interesting and larger than life characters.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 22, 2011)

Xmen First class 10/10,


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Thank you, Vonocourt.





Parallax said:


> We should just have that be like some auto quote or tag now.
> 
> Vono you have left us your masterpiece and legacy



I'm kind of missing the joke here...

*Harry Potter and The Deathly Hallows-A*
Had a few gripes with the consistency of the teleportation and the Dumbledore defamation being completely omitted, but as a conclusion to a long running film series, I couldn't have expected better. Not one to usually ask for this, but I hope there's a extended cut that adds a bit more to the aftermath of the hogwarts fight.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Best scene was the return to hogwarts, with everyone cheeing as Harry walked out of the tunnel and the music played.Did that hit hard or what


 
*
Horrible Bosses-C*
Granted I did miss the first thirty minutes or so, but I thought it was a acceptable R-rated comedy. Nothing really gut-bustery, but pretty consistent with the chortles.Also I know it's really nothing special, but I thought the script really benefited from the characters uncouth mouths. Flavored it up without feeling indulgent like it sometimes can in comedies(Kevin Smith).


----------



## Jena (Jul 23, 2011)

*The Happening* 0.2-10
_Terrible acting_, terrible script, terrible action, stupid science, _nothing makes any sense_, it's not scary (the "scary" scenes are actually hilarious), the camera work is awful, just freakin' crap.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 23, 2011)

The first thing I think about when someone mentions the Happening is "What?!, No."

The second thing, the gingerkid getting a shotgun to the chest.


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 23, 2011)

*X-Men First Class - 7.3*
Didn't enjoy it as much as I enjoyed the first two X-films but still pretty good.

*Tranformers 3 - 6.4*

Way too much juvenile humor but the battles were _amazing_.

*Pandorum - 7.5*
You know way.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 23, 2011)

> I'm kind of missing the joke here...



I think they hated Fido too?

Raising Arizona: A

LMAO, this movie was awesome. It represents everything I like about the Coen Brothers and I think it was funnier than the Big Lebowski.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> I'm kind of missing the joke here...



Your "That Movie Sucked" comment was very to-the-point so I reused it in response to a positive Drive Anrgy review. 

Parallax was just saying that we should always used that quote of yours because it was effective. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Halloween H20 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 23, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> The first thing I think about when someone mentions the Happening is "What?!, No."
> 
> The second thing, the gingerkid getting a shotgun to the chest.


Mark Wahlberg pleading his case with a plastic tree was pretty amusing imo.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 23, 2011)

The Happening was not that bad.  /unpopular opinion


*Run, Hanna, Run*

Only 4 people, including myself, bought ticket to see this. Everyone else was either watching HP7 or Transformers 3. >_>

I think the acting was decent and I like the unconventional camera work. Has some plot holes here and there, but none that really bugged me. The soundtrack was quite nice. Not a great movie, but enjoyable.


7/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 23, 2011)

Waiting for Superman - 9/10
A good documentary is sometimes better than a fictional movie. This one is particularly interesting since alot of it is about the DC school system. I live in the DC metro area so I heard all about what was going on when it was happening, so it was interesting to see it all again in the documentary.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2011)

Captain America

it's fun, if you like Captain A and the Marvel movies in general you'll enjoy this.

Friends with Benefits

surprisingly not as bad as I thought it was gonna be.  Woody Harrelson was awesome and Paul Jenkins did great work with what he was given.  I snuck in so I wouldn't recommend paying for it but uh not terrible and amusing at times.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 23, 2011)

Batman Returns | 8/10 | B



> When I think about it, this may be my favorite Batman movie. The dark, haunting noir setting and morally ambiguous leads make it so I can't help but love this movie. I really wish Burton had wanted and was permitted to continue this series, as I find this incarnation of the Batman character very interesting and would want to see how Burton would make him evolve. He's very hypocritical in this movie, claiming that he isn't above the law, yet willing to turn a blind eye to Catwoman's crimes and ignore his own acts of murder. You could call this inconsistent writing, but I think it's brilliance in that Batman's character truly is very similar to Catwoman's as he states. They're both confused and only trying to do what's right, but they're both a bit insane so their senses of what truly is and what isn't tends to become quite hard to differentiate. My own personal interpretation.



I love it, so surreal.


----------



## Anarch (Jul 23, 2011)

From Dusk Till Dawn '96

7/10

The genre jump was so sudden and unexpected ,  worth watching just for that.
Regular Tarantino cast , with the exception of Clooney who was cool. Tarantino himself was superb.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

Scary movie. 8/10


----------



## Juuuuubi (Jul 23, 2011)

HP and the Deathly Hallows Pt2

8/10. Not bad.. not bad.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 23, 2011)

Indiana Jones and the last Crusades 10/10 connery and ford were very funny together


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 23, 2011)

Captain America 6.5/10
It was alright. There was only so much you could do with this movie and they did well considering that. It was cool seeing Mr. Stark in the film although some of the technologies seen were rediculous considering the time but hey, it is a Marvel comic after all. There weren't too many jokes once the skinny jokes were gone and the action was decent and consistent even though I thought the climax was a bit weak but once again this is Captain America so it was passible.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 23, 2011)

3 ninjas knuckle up 9/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 23, 2011)

Captain America - 8.9/10 :: B++/A-

Chris Evans knocked it out of the park. Shit, im just gonna quote stuff.


> I really don’t think I’ve seen a live action superhero movie since possibly Raimi’s first SPIDER-MAN flick that just wholeheartedly gives the superhero concept a giant bone crushing bear hug as much as Johnston’s Captain America does. Yes, IRON MAN, THE DARK KNIGHT, and THOR are great films but none of them truly feel like an old fashioned superhero romp to me. None of them embrace the great underwear on the outside four color nature of the comics that I grew up on. CAPTAIN AMERICA does. CAPTAIN AMERICA embraces the costume, the earnest hero trying to prove himself, the code of honor, all of it. It’s not embarrassed of what it is or where it came from. It holds its roots over its head and waves them proudly like, well, like a grand old flag.



The movie did a great job showing the campiness/cheesiness of a real Captain America and made him legit. I just...don't even know how to describe it. It was a good job. 

The movie did a good job avoiding the pitfalls other Superhero films fall into. The forced romance and all of that. It was well developed. Also this movie relies a lot on conversational drama, a lot like the first Iron Man. It works, but I can see how some might be thinking: "just get to the super soldier serum already." I liked it though.

Bucky was great. Hugo played a good Red Skull too. Samuel L was the GOAT as usual.

Cap >> X-Men >= Thor >>>>> Green Lantern


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 24, 2011)

Jennifer's Body - 6.5

I actually liked Megan Fox's performance in this film. Had some humorous dialogue and kept my interest.


----------



## Kαrin (Jul 24, 2011)

*Onegin*

Ralph Fiennes makes this movie automatically 10/10, but the plot was 7.5/10.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 24, 2011)

9/10 - Captain America.

The movie I was looking forward to most this year.  It did not disappoint.


----------



## Jena (Jul 24, 2011)

Little Mermaid- 9/10 It's Disney. 

Legally Blonde- 7/10 This movie is still...kind of...enjoyable, but I liked it more when I was younger.

Sahara- 1/10 Terrible movie.


----------



## Geogeo (Jul 24, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows: Part 2 = Best of the series. I thought the battle between Harry and Voldemort was better than in the book, which was pretty anticlimactic. So in order (from best to worst). 8/10

1. Deathly Hallows: Part 2
2. Prisoner of Azkaban
3. Chamber of Secrets
4. Deathly Hallows: Part 1
5. Order of the Phoenix
6. Half Blood Prince
7. Goblet of Fire
8. Philosopher's Stone


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 24, 2011)

The Mummy's Hand: C-

Goofy, goofy horror film....But I was charmed.


----------



## Pandorum (Jul 24, 2011)

Blade II - 8.9/10

Pretty damn awesome and easily one of my favorite films.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Bad Boys-8/10


----------



## Jena (Jul 24, 2011)

Friends with Benefits-6.5/10
Actually pretty funny and enjoyable. A little lengthy, but worth the watch. And I love how Woody Harrelson is gay


----------



## Mirrow (Jul 24, 2011)

Harry potter and the deathly hallows part 2. 
6/10
It was a decent send off to the series and I'm sure fans of the books will be happy with it. At times it did feel like a mindless action movie. But only sometimes. The main drawback for the movie for me was the strange journey into harry's mind. It was... Odd. 
Also the 19 years later thing was kind of unnecessary.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 24, 2011)

The Killer Inside Me - 7/10.

Casey Affleck just keeps getting better and better as an actor.  I've seen some good performances from him.  To Die For, Gone Baby Gone, and The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford immediately come to mind.  This was his best work yet.  His performance alone is worth a watch.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 24, 2011)

The Princess and the Frog - 7.5/10
pretty decent story. while i didn't like the prince, i did like tiana. the side characters were good. the villain wasn't creepy, but it was hard to truly hate him since he didn't have any type of back story. liked how they went more old school with the animation.


----------



## Paptala (Jul 24, 2011)

*Candyman - 8/10* - Even with early 90s film effects, this movie was pretty disturbing, but in an interesting way.  Its been a while since I've watched a horror flick that didn't simply bore me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 24, 2011)

Anaconda-8/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Irreversible - 5/10


This was the worst movie ever. It's like it saw Cloverfield and other shakycam films and decided it would take that to an all new level and put the camera on a swiveling tripod and just spin it around and around the entire film while people did stuff around it.

Redeeming factor comes halfway when this woman gets raped in her ass.


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 25, 2011)

*Splice*- 8/10
Very good science fiction/horror movie, a lot of stuff in the film was disturbing as hell though. 

*Captain America: The First Avenger*- 9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 25, 2011)

The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen - wow (and I don't mean this in a good way) /10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 25, 2011)

*The Wicker Man (1973)* - 10/10 

This movie is a hard one to come into fresh because of how ingrained its symbols have become in pop culture, at least for me I went into the movie knowing what the gut punch is.

However the movie has such a hypnotic and deliberate pace about it and for the most part is the most mundane movie ever that is completely lures you into its world to the point where you know what is coming but the impact at the end still hits just as hard. Part horror, part mystery, part musical but all in all a pitch perfect satire of the nature of fundamentalism and belief and Christopher Lee owns this movie.

It is a fantastic film and one you really should watch if you have not.

Summer is Icumen in
Loudly sing cuckoo
Grows the seed and blows the mead
And springs the wood anew
Sing cuckoo
Ewe bleats harshly after lamb
Cows after calves make moo
Bullock stamps and deer champs
Now shrilly sing cuckoo
Cuckoo, cuckoo
Wild bird are you
Be never still cuckoo​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 25, 2011)

Vanishing on 7th Street - 4/10

Okay, this movie was mildly entertaining, I'll admit, but it was so predictable and stupid it hurt. It was like toward the end of the movie the writer physically reached out of the screen and slapped me in the face with a large, hairy, and very roughly calloused hand saying, "Thanks for watching my movie, asshole! Here's your big pay-off!".

But I knew it would be like this at the end. I knew it and I watched anyway. Maybe it's my own fault.


----------



## Detective (Jul 25, 2011)

*Film:* Captain America ~ The First Avenger
*Rating:* FUCK YEAH AMERICA/10.


----------



## krome (Jul 25, 2011)

_Captain America_ 7/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 25, 2011)

Hulk-6/10.


----------



## Koi (Jul 26, 2011)

*Captain America *- 8/10.  A-/B+

Oh man I wound up liking this way more than I had anticipated.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 26, 2011)

Rango - 8/10 Really good animated film, I would be willing to say Pixar quality.


----------



## Matariki (Jul 26, 2011)

Winnie the Pooh - 10/10 Adorable


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

This is my first post here in a good minute.

Battle Royale (Batoru Rowaiaru) | 5.5/10 | C

The characters and their motives aren't explored enough to carry the emotional depth that a premise such as this promises.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> This is my first post here in a good minute.
> 
> Battle Royale (Batoru Rowaiaru) | 5.5/10 | C
> 
> The characters and their motives aren't explored enough to carry the emotional depth that a premise such as this promises.



I haven't watched this movie myself but I expect people to rage about your score. Its got some hardcore fans.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

I realize that, but I personally find it overrated. Enjoyable, yeah, but overrated. I'm not saying it should be rated rotten, but I don't see how it has over 80% approval on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 26, 2011)

other than solid gore and brutality, I can't imagine a Battle Royal movie being very good. I mean as Stunna said, how are they gonna develop a decent number of characters and find time to kill them off in elaborate ways? Doesn't really work with in a 90-120 min span.


----------



## Fassy (Jul 26, 2011)

Wanted - 6/10
It reminded me a bit of Assasinss Creed (of course nowhere as close as badass as Creed) and the only reason I watched it was for James McAvoy. I enjoyed it, laughing too much at silly things but overall it's an eh ok movie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

Jaws 3-6/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2011)

lol, NeoKurama, you're the kindest to Jaws 3.......I love you!

As for Battle Royale, I can go both ways. I loved it the first time I saw it, but it didnt hold up well upon subsequent viewings (especially after I read the superior book). The film does a pretty good job with its characters CONSIDERING there's like 40 of them. Granted, this means that there are a lot of archtypes, but I liked the karate dude (even though he doesnt appear to have karate in the movie), Mimura, the main trio and thought Mitsuko and the main villain were good. 

Not to mention the teacher, whose badass.

I guess I liked it. But I wouldnt call it great. Maybe a 7.5/10 based on the 10-scale rating.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

The thing is, why did the movie have to show those characters? A lot of them and their romances were ultimately inconsequential to the plot and only padded the movie out.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 26, 2011)

I've never liked Battle Royale, quit reading the manga because I found the structure too tedious.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 26, 2011)

I didnt like the manga because it was one step away from being hentai. Hentai + Brains splattering= Not happy time.

Oh yeah, forgot.

Fright Night: B

Not great, but it has all of that 80's coolness that I miss so much.....you know, prosthetic "Howling"-esque monsters and that shit. Not sure why they're remaking this, as the story itself isnt that good (and it was recently done as Disturbia), but I'll see it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 26, 2011)

Hall Pass- it was kinda funny

Rating: 6.3/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

DBZ Special 2-The history of Trunks-10/10

Thanks, MartialHorror.


----------



## bachaa (Jul 26, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2, 8.5/10


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 26, 2011)

Megan Park....

I mean...

The Perfect Teacher: 9/10


Megan Park is so fucking hot. Really. Fox doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Amadeus: Director's Cut | 10/10 | A+

Remains to be one of my favorites of all time.

_"I will speak for you, Father. I speak for all mediocrities in the world. I am their champion. I am their patron saint."_


----------



## Jena (Jul 26, 2011)

The Lion the Witch and the Wardrobe (1988 version)- LMAO/10
Watched for the nostalgia. The beavers look like potatoes lol.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 26, 2011)

Never Back Down | 3.5/10 | D

Not an ounce of originality. Never before have I seen such a blatant rip-off of _The Karate Kid_.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 27, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Megan Park is so fucking hot. Really. Fox doesn't stand a chance.



Considering how her career is pretty much dead in the water, I'd say so purely on technicality...I don't know what Park looks like.


----------



## Jena (Jul 27, 2011)

Penelope- 4/10
Interesting idea, pretty bad execution. Young teenagers will probably enjoy this movie, but I thought it was just meh.


----------



## MissBean500 (Jul 27, 2011)

Bad Teacher *7/10* it had some very funny moments.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Bad Teacher* - 2/5

*Bridesmaids* - 3/5

*Horrible Bosses* - 4/5

*Transformers 3* - 3/5

*X-Men: First Class* - 3/5

*Harry Potter 7 ii* - 4/5

*Captain America* - 4/5

*Thor* - 3/5

*Rec* - 3/5

*Rec 2* - 4/5

*Death Proof* - 4/5

*Green Lantern* - 2/5

*Green Lantern: Emerald Knights* - 4/5


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Bad boys II-8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

The Karate Kid | 8/10 | B


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 27, 2011)

Halloween(1979)-8/10


----------



## tsunadefan (Jul 27, 2011)

inception 3.5/4

i liked the movie a lot.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

The Karate Kid (2010) | 8.5/10 | B+

Though the younger cast may suspend your disbelief when it comes to the drama, _The Karate Kid_ nonetheless manages to resonate on an emotional level even stronger than the original.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

The Road | 9.5/10 | A

A bleak and depressing tale that shows the degeneration of the strong and the never yielding light of human compassion.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 27, 2011)

Animal Kingdom 7/10

Interesting plot and characters, and unlike most of the crimes movies, it's focuses more in the psychology of the characters than impulse them to commit the crime that in the crime itself, my only problem is that the narration may be a bit too dry.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Road | 9.5/10 | A
> 
> A bleak and depressing tale that shows the degeneration of the strong and the never yielding light of human compassion.



have you read the book?  Cause you totally should


----------



## krome (Jul 28, 2011)

_Pride and Prejudice_ 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> have you read the book?  Cause you totally should



I haven't, but I'm guessing that after I have the movie will look like crap in comparison.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2011)

Dagon: B

Legend of the Fist: Chen Zhen Returns: B-

It doesnt appear to know what its trying to be, but it certainly has plenty of inspired moments. But lol @ Donnie Yen having Jaws: The Revenge-esque flashbacks of scenes he wasnt there for.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Daddy day care-7/10


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I haven't, but I'm guessing that after I have the movie will look like crap in comparison.



not crap

but the book is one of the best in the decade and Cormac MacCarthy is arguably the best living American author right now.  Read The Road, No Country For Old Men, or Child of God.  Good stuff.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 28, 2011)

Date Night 5/10

It wasn't as bad as i thought it would be, the plot is awful and completly unoriginal but at least it gives you some laughts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Road | 9.5/10 | A
> 
> A bleak and depressing tale that shows the degeneration of the strong and the never yielding light of human compassion.





I watched that movie and thought it was pretty mediocre. Predictable, cliche, and all around pointless.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, well I didn't.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

don't listen to CMX


----------



## Distance (Jul 28, 2011)

_The Shining_: 7/10

_Saw_: 7/10

_Saw II_: 8/10

_Saw III_: 8/10

_Saw IV_: 7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> listen to CMX



What he said.

I just disliked the fact it had no real payoff.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> don't listen to CMX



Words to live by for sure.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2011)

tsunadefan said:


> inception 3.5/4
> 
> i liked the movie a lot.


Worst movie ever.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't listen to Rukia either


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

I agree


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 28, 2011)

I reviewed the Road: Bye bye Bats

It was pretty slow, but still pretty good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 28, 2011)

Seeing Cowboys & Aliens in less then 3 days


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 28, 2011)

The Wrestler - 7.5/10

Quite depressing movie (like almost all Aronofsky movies)about the decadence of an idol and his attempt to live a new life


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Roll Bounce-8/10


----------



## Parallax (Jul 28, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Don't listen to Rukia either




Rukia is hit or miss

proceed with caution


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Batman Begins | 8.5/10 | B+

The best Batman film until it's successor, but suffering from it's fair share of problems nonetheless, such as unintelligible fight scenes.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: Curse of the Black Pearl: 9/10
Still good. Rated down because I'm irritated with Johnny Depp's character at this point, but that's not the first movie's fault.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Batman Begins | 8.5/10 | B+
> 
> The best Batman film until it's successor, but suffering from it's fair share of problems nonetheless, such as unintelligible fight scenes.


That's fair.  I think Nolan struggles a bit with action.  I think he has improved.  But still definitely not his strong suit.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2011)

*Heavy Metal* \m/ / 10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

The Dark Knight | 9/10 | A-

I still think this stands as the strongest superhero movie, but it's primary drawback is it's wearily long climax.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2011)

My primary drawback with the Dark Knight this point along with the climax are the really strange continuity errors.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah I know what you mean. Like how James Jr. was an infant in Batman Begins, and then six months later he's like ten.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 28, 2011)

No I mean things in the movie itself.

The biggest one is the scene where the Joker breaks into Bruce's penthouse. Which is full of and I quote "The most power people in Gotham" and he dives out the window to save Rachel leaving all those people alone with the Joker.

Also not 45minutes later Rachel tells Harvey that Bruce's Penthouse is the safest place in the city, after that JUST HAPPENED.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh crap, I hadn't thought of that one.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Jul 29, 2011)

*High Hopes** - 3/5*
For having a 2/5 star rating on Netflix, I didn't expect to even like it... But it was pretty good. Good for a stoner movie, I mean. Usually they're not so good at all.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Lottery Ticket-7.5/10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 29, 2011)

*The Spirit* - 8/10

Not as good as Sin City before it, but still I had a riot with this movie. Perfectly nails what I would like to see in a Spirit movie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

Higher Learning-7/10


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 29, 2011)

True Grit - 7/10

Quite good western, even though it lacks of the characteristic cynical style of the Coen, is still a very enjoyable movie.  Hailee Steinfeld does an amazing job interpreting ross, the movie accomplished to create some really touching scenes as well as some really funny moments.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

Mission: Impossible | 7/10 | B

It's action is fun and tension-filled, but the latter half of the film is one twist on top of another and it has little... substance for lack of a better word.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 29, 2011)

A Serious Man ~ 7/10

Quite weird movie, the beginning of the movie is quite bizarre specially considering that it dosen't sheer any direct relation with the movie, an the...end? doen't really concludes anything, the movie has some very funny moments, actually all the plot seems just like some kind weird joke.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

Sucker Punch | 5/10 | C

The action and special effects are great, but there is no tension as there is only fantasy, and when we are returned to reality, the intertwining of the two results in a convoluted mess.

Edit: I'm feeling sort of shaky on this rating, as I'm glossing over this analysis of the film (below) and it's making me re-think the movie. I'm sort of thinking that this movie is in the same boat as the Matrix sequels in that it succeeds more on a symbolic or philosophic level than it does on a technical level.

Kamen Rider Spritits Vol 7 English


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

The Man Who Knew too Little- Bill Murray/10 

It's Bill fucking Murray


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Jul 29, 2011)

Cowboys & Aliens

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Man Who Knew too Little- Bill Murray/10
> 
> It's Bill fucking Murray


Bill fucking Murray!

I've been watching him since I was like... since I could masturbate.


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bill fucking Murray!
> 
> I've been watching him since I was like... since I could masturbate.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

I am legend-7/10


----------



## Parallax (Jul 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bill fucking Murray!
> 
> I've been watching him since I was like... since I could masturbate.



allegedly he sneaks up on people in the subways covered up tells them he's Bill Murray and then just sneaks away.  I wish I could meet him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 29, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens: B-

Entertaining, but little stands out. Review shall be up tomorrow.

From Paris With Love: B

Aliens Vs Molesters: C-


----------



## L. Messi [✔] (Jul 29, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Half-blood Prince

10/10

every Harry Potter movie gets a 10 from me, damn gonna miss it!!!


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe | 7.5/10 | B

It's fun, engaging, and magical, but the sensibility of the plot begins to wear thin towards the end.


----------



## Jena (Jul 29, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Chronicles of Narnia: The Lion, The Witch, and The Wardrobe | 7/10 | B
> 
> It's fun, engaging, and magical, but the sensibility of the plot begins to wear thin towards the end.


The Disney one, right?


My Bloody Valentine (remake)- 7.5/10
Stupid horror movie, but entertaining for what it is. Pretending that Jensen is Dean Winchester makes the movie so much better. And then that black mormon guy from House is in here too


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah, the Disney one.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

Madea Goes to Jail | 4.5/10 | D+

It's humor appeals to it's target demographic, but the movie doesn't know which story it wants to follow, and it can't do both.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 30, 2011)

_*Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog-D*_
I always felt that the jabs at self-awareness in Joss Whedon's Firefly were the weakest of the quick-witted quips the show thrived on, so a whole project focused on it was never bound to sit well with me. Having it be a musical, even worse. While they're were a few moments that garnered a smirk, it's mostly just a exercise in uninteresting silliness. That the songs itself aren't very good, some being down right bad...yeah, at least it was short.


----------



## supersaiyan146 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Source code .*

Movie was good until the ending spoiled it .

A solid 7.5/10


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 30, 2011)

Grave of the Fireflies 9/10
Felt the ending could've been better


----------



## NighterX (Jul 30, 2011)

transformers dark of the moon 4/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2011)

*Captain American*

When you talk about top-notched superhero movies, I'd most likely think of Iron Man, The Dark Knight, X-Men: First Class, and now I can add another one to the list. Captain America is at least on par with, if not better than some of those I just mentioned. Excellently casted and intelligently written, it just hits all the right spots. Great pacing, bunch of well-fleshed out characters that can each hold their own, LOTS of clever one-liners, the love interest was well handled, the backstory of the Captain America was captivating and the CG effects were nothing short of amazing (especially the skinny Chris Evans). Seriously I can't wait to see The Avengers now. 


9.6/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

The Karate Kid-8/10


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

Community season 1

Everything about this season and show is great.  The cast is terrific, the secondary characters are memorable, the writing is top notch.  All around great great series that you should all check out, if you haven't already.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

Attack the Block is the best movie so far this year.  (It has been a terrible year though.)


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

it's been a good year you are not looking hard enough


----------



## HEATAQUA (Jul 30, 2011)

Megamind 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

A good year for film, really?  Hollywood is a lot like any major corporation.  They like to project growth every year.  They want to make more money.  They want their product to evolve and improve.  And I just don't think that has been the case this year.  We ended 2010 in style.  

I have seen the following @ the Cinema so far this year:

Super 8
Unknown
X-Men First Class
Attack the Block
Friends with Benefits
Hanna
Transformers 3
Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2
The Hangover 2
Horrible Bosses
Midnight in Paris
Monte Carlo
Fast Five
Scream 4
Source Code
The Lincoln Lawyer
Battle for Los Angeles
The Adjustment Bureau

The only film I wanted to see but missed out on so far was Paul.  What are these good films you mentioned?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens | 5.5/10 | C

Great effects and exciting action scenes, but lack-luster storytelling. It was great fun though.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

Men in Black | 8/10 | B

It's silly and embraces it, but comes and goes to fast for you to really get the full effect.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A good year for film, really?  Hollywood is a lot like any major corporation.  They like to project growth every year.  They want to make more money.  They want their product to evolve and improve.  And I just don't think that has been the case this year.  We ended 2010 in style.
> 
> I have seen the following @ the Cinema so far this year:
> 
> ...



Your list is lacking my three favorite movies of the year so far: Rango, Thor, and Limitless. Other than that though, I really do feel this year has been a little lackluster.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

You liked Thor more than First Class?


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2011)

This year hasn't been very good.

My favorite movies are have Fast Five, Super 8, X Men, and Source Code. Those are the only movies I deem great (although I did really like Drive Angry)


----------



## Gnome (Jul 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> You liked Thor more than First Class?



I liked them about equal, actually. I gave Thor the edge though, because I had much lower expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

Haven't seen Thor.  Haven't seen Green Lantern.  Haven't seen Captain America.  I think Super Hero fatigue has already set in for me.  

If I had a top three for the first half of the year...

1.  Attack the Block
2.  Hanna
3.  Fast Five


----------



## krome (Jul 30, 2011)

_Pan's Labyrinth_ 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

So everyone agrees?  Where is parallax with my apology?


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2011)

2011 hasn't been a good year for films at all. 

2009 (UP, Coraline, Fantastic Mr. Fox, Where The Wild Things Are, Star Trek, Drag Me To Hell, Moon) is what I would consider a good year.

I usually agree with you, *Parallax*, but this time you got some splainin' to do.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

Men in Black II | 5.5/10 | C

It's a lot of the same thing, which wouldn't be as large of a problem if it didn't substitute character development for more jokes.


----------



## Sasuke (Jul 30, 2011)

_Captain America_ - 2/5


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

Captain America 8/10 really good movie it was made good liked when
*Spoiler*: __ 



rodgers saved buckley and he was dazzed it seemed  and asked rodgers if got taller it was done funny. also didnt buckley die at the same time cap got frozen in the comics


 one thing about the movie is that it aways looked kinda dark the style reminded me of the tim burton batman sorta. the teaser at after the credit was great avengers looks good.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> one thing about the movie is that it aways looked kinda dark the style reminded me of the tim burton batman sorta.



Wait, what?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

it look dark to me even when it was day it looked dim that is abetter word i think.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it look dark to me even when it was day it looked dim that is abetter word i think.



I got what you were saying, I just don't see how you see it that way. 

The movie was very bright and expressive and had a sunny, hazy look to it. It wasn't really dark. I would compare it to Sky Captain and The World of Tomorrow before I ever compared it to a Burton film.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 30, 2011)

Source Code 7/10
It was a decent red box pick up. I guessed the bomber on my first try and I kinda saw the ending coming. Although I didnt quite understand everything about the ending. The interaction between characters on the train was the most entertaining part of the movie imo


----------



## G. Hawke (Jul 30, 2011)

Captain America : The First Avenger - FuckAwesome/10

Seriously, I have no words, no words to describe how happy I am they pulled this. Steve isn't my favorite Marvel character (more of a Hulk, Thor & Hercules guy), but I do understand that he is the human center and moral compass of the Marvel Universe, and without a well defined idea of him an Avengers movie would not work. So yes, real happy.

And Chris Evans just about knocked it out of the freaking park.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

I guess I will need to rent Batman Returns before Captain America.  I didn't realize the two were companion pieces.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jul 30, 2011)

*X-Men: First Class - 8.9/10 ::* I want to give it an A but I feel its just short of that, yet higher than a B+ (if that makes any sense)

Even better the second time. I bashed on Beast's makeup before but seeing it again, it actually looks pretty good --Well, except for when he made his hairy debut when he was walking towards the camera. 

The third act of the film is Oscar worthy. Once again the CGI could have been better in some spots but it does have a certain charm to it. It's worth noting that the CGI in the 3rd act (the war stuff) was perfect. I'm talking about just about effects earlier in the movie, like Angel's wings at the club where we are first introduced to her still look awful. Another thing worth pointing out is when Erik is swimming towards Shaw's ship at the beginning, and his head comes above the water terminator style --it still looks silly. Another, Havok being trained by Xavier. When Charles walks back into the bunker the results of Havok's hula-beam were flames were burned in straight lines around the whole bunker; Back to the Future style (his beams don't emit heat anyways ). Small hindrances like those.

The first class of mutants were also better this time around. I had it in my head that they were pretty under developed, and they still are but they not bad as I remembered.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So everyone agrees?  Where is parallax with my apology?





Furious George said:


> 2011 hasn't been a good year for films at all.
> 
> 2009 (UP, Coraline, Fantastic Mr. Fox, Where The Wild Things Are, Star Trek, Drag Me To Hell, Moon) is what I would consider a good year.
> 
> I usually agree with you, *Parallax*, but this time you got some splainin' to do.



The Greatest Movie Ever Sold
(Astro) Turf Wars
Everything Must Go
Conan O'Brien Can't Stop
Snowtown
Beats, Rhymes, and Life
Hot Coffee
Hobo With a Shotgun(maybe)
Submarine
Midnight in Paris
Melancholia
A Torin?i l? [The Turin Horse] 


look harder guys


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

There are always good movies coming out don't be quitters


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

I won't quit, Parallax.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 30, 2011)

InuYasha movie 3-9/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2011)

Gabe said:


> Captain America 8/10 really good movie it was made good liked when
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Oh noes, there is a teaser after the credit!!?

Which gives me another reason to watch it again. 



You already knew what I think about the movies' quality this year, Matt. 

I've seen

X-Men: First Class
Captain America
Source Code
Paul
Rango
Thor
The Adjustment Bureau
Hanna
Super 8
Harry Potter Finale
Kung Fu Panda 2
Gantz


The only ones I'd pay to watch again are the first 2.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

I can't list all the movies I've seen so far this year off the top of my head, but my favorite so far is Super 8.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 30, 2011)

Lots of decent films this year, but not enough great movies.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 30, 2011)

The Warrior's Way - 4/10.

Put it on my Netflix because I wanted some mindless action.  Not this mindless though.  

I'm really not a fan of the overuse of slow motion.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

The Big Lebowski | 9/10 | A

I don't really have anything to say on this one, I'm tired.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 30, 2011)

Date Night: B-

Jokes seemed more broad this time around.

Btw, my review of Cowboys and Aliens is in sig.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 30, 2011)

Point Break 7/10
Dazed and Confused 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 30, 2011)

Blue Gold - World Water Wars - 7/10
Decent documentary about how corporations exploit water.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 31, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens: 8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2011)

2009 < 2011

Meek's Cutoff friend.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Spider man-3- 7/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> 2009 < 2011
> 
> Meek's Cutoff friend.





2011's films have mostly been above average, but the problem is too few stand out. '09 was a polarizing year for movie-goers. It had some really great ones like The Hurt Locker, Up in the Air, Inglorious Basterds, Star Trek, (500) Days of Summer, Wendy and Lucy, The Road, Mary and Max, 3 Idiots, etc. but it's also known for some of the most horrendous movies of the decade, namely Transformers 2, Dragonball: Evolution and Street Fighter: The Legend of Chun-Li.



*Perfect Blue*

:amazed

10/10


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

Attack the Block too which I can't fucking wait to see,


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

*JLA: The New Frontier* 9.5/10

This is easily my favorite DC Superhero movie, and close to my favorite Superhero movie period. All the characters are pitch perfect, the setting is fantastic the tone is great. Which of course is all helped by the brilliant source material.

Man when I see the trailers for the Avengers it makes me sad that DC will never ever get something like this off the ground in a Live Action format.


----------



## raizen28 (Jul 31, 2011)

Death Wish 3. 9/10


----------



## Yasha (Jul 31, 2011)

*Super*




Oh gosh, what they did with Ellen Page in this film was just wrong. xDD;

7.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Jul 31, 2011)

Blood into Wine - 7.5/10
documentary about Maynard(from Tool and A Perfect Circle) making wine out in Arizona. It's actually pretty entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Perfect Blue*
> 
> :amazed
> 
> 10/10


Glad you liked it.  I too consider it a bit of a masterpiece.  I wish you elaborated on it a little bit though since this is such a rare score from you.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 31, 2011)

*THX 1138* 10/10

To start, damn this is an amazing film. Although I come at it from a weird place. Much like how I didn't see the Original Terminator film until I had seen all of Cameron's bigger budget follow ups to it, I have seen Lucas' other Science Fiction work prior to this an I wish I hadn't seen this now because it makes those look even more childish and silly by comparison.

Model Starfighters mean nothing after witnessing the *beyond words* car chase in this film and that stunt at the end of it is ICING ON THE CAKE. Not to mention the Dystopia portrayed in this movie is one of the most chilling I have ever seen but at the same time one of the most possible which amplifies that feeling. 

Watching this movie makes me wish that Star Wars hadn't taken off like it did. 

Who knows maybe THX 1138 is just a fluke, but man this makes me want flukes to happen every single goddamn time. Movie making greatness on display.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 31, 2011)

THX 1138 is the greatest of all flukes


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 31, 2011)

X-Men Origins: Wolverine

Only watched the second half, but boy was this terrible. When I saw Will.i.am I thought I read the title wrong. Also, my knowledge about comics is limited, but isn't Deadpool supposed to be different compared to that thing at the end?

Winter's Bone - 5/10

Good setting, liked the atmosphere, but it felt incredibly boring. I wasn't in the mood for it. Maybe next time.

Limitless - 7/10

I wasn't expecting much, but this turned out to be pretty interesting.


----------



## Friday (Jul 31, 2011)

I Am Number Four - 6/10

The movie had a pretty good soundtrack (especially The Xx! now THAT was surprising), but everything was very predictable and boring. The protagonist was very good looking, and so what his crush, but it seemed like he would rather be with a guy on the low. Also, the girl that showed up near the end was very anti-climatic. It didn't seem as if she played that much of a part. Well I'm sure that there might be a sequel, but if anyone would want to continue with this series, it's hard to say.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

The players club-7.5/10


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2011)

Parallax said:


> The Greatest Movie Ever Sold
> (Astro) Turf Wars
> Everything Must Go
> Conan O'Brien Can't Stop
> ...



Well, every year is bound to have some good movies. That doesn't mean it's been a good year overall.

Though I haven't seen Hobo with a Shotgun yet.



Vonocourt said:


> 2009 < 2011
> 
> Meek's Cutoff friend.



That would be 2010.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jul 31, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens - 3/10
 Crazy, Stupid, Love - 6/10. Should have been called "Steve Carell, the movie".


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> That would be 2010.



Only for a few film festivals late in the year, limited release was in 2011.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Only for a few film festivals late in the year, limited release was in 2011.



My technicality > Your technicality.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> My technicality > Your technicality.



Aight brah.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2011)

That's right its aight.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Lord of the rings/Fellowship-7/10.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Lord of the rings/Fellowship-3/10.


Corrected for accuracy.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 31, 2011)

*Hesher - 9/10*

Such a strange little film but i loved it.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 31, 2011)

I Am legend | 7.5/10 | B

It was better this time.

inb4 Rukia.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Corrected for accuracy.



Why? 

Crooklyn-7/10

*Spoiler*: __ 



When the mom died was the only sad part.


----------



## Furious George (Jul 31, 2011)

_Captain Ameria_

It was an okay movie. Its biggest problem is that it doesn't even attempt to be a stand-alone film. Its a trailer to the Avengers. Nothing more.

The action scenes it does have are good, but come off as sort of directionless and glossed over... especially in the horrific war montages. 

*6.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 31, 2011)

Frozen (2010) - B-

Adam Green ("Hatchet") seems to be writing slasher movie characters for this otherwise taut thriller, but eh. I hate movies where Im not sure about the rating.


----------



## Nakor (Jul 31, 2011)

Green Zone - 7.5/10
An exciting thriller. Weaves facts with fiction, which I think helps make it interesting. i like matt damon and he does a decent job, though he is mostly a one dimensional character. amy ryan is in it too, which is a plus. Even though it was 2 hours, I felt it could have been slightly longer, just to have a few more confrontations with people at the end.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

*The Eagle*:★★☆☆☆
I was looking forward to see this movie, though giving the movie 2 stars, I fairly enjoyed it. The movie was very slow, too slow for my taste, especially the beginning, but it kept me interested throughout the entire movie. Well... maybe not the beginning. Unfortunately, it did not live up to my expectation. If you looking for an action packed movie, this isn't for you.

*Unknown*:★★★☆☆
For some reason I was very hooked into this movie. It was a very entertaining movie, in my opinion. It had me confused a a few part, not the mindfuck kind either. A unpredictable twist and a good one at that. I would recommend this to everyone but then again I have pretty weird standard when it comes to movies.


----------



## Kei (Aug 1, 2011)

Beauty and the Beast 8.5/10

Not my favorite disney princess movie, but dear God it sparked something in me that made me feel like a kid again. I was singing along and was so happy and I laughed at the voice actors, but they were pretty good back in the day


----------



## Nakor (Aug 1, 2011)

Horsemen - 7/10
Decent thriller about serial killers. Things flow fast through the first half of the movie, but then come together towards the end. Ziyi Zhang plays a really good psychopath.


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

*Moon*:★★★★★
Everything was perfect! If you haven't seen it, go fucking see it! You're missing out! Dare I say it's better than Inception?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

Irobot 6-10


----------



## Mirrow (Aug 1, 2011)

"Captain America: The First Avenger"

7.5/10 - This movie really felt like a budgeting ploy by marvel at times but aside from that it was definitely enjoyable and with the likes of Tommy Lee Jones and Hugo Weaving it is hard to go wrong. Although not quite as good as Thor and first class, Captain America does hold its own against the other marvel movies and it brings us one step closer to the avengers. 
Let's just hope they haven't messed up spiderman


----------



## Furious George (Aug 1, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Moon*:★★★★★
> Everything was perfect! If you haven't seen it, go fucking see it! You're missing out! Dare I say it's better than Inception?



Well, its hard to compare the two. One was pure science fiction (and good science fiction, might I add) and the other was a heist film with sci-fi sensibilities.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 1, 2011)

The hill have eyes 2-7/10


----------



## Ae (Aug 1, 2011)

*Source Code*:★★★★☆
I felt like an idiot not catching who the bomber was >.> Nothing spectacular but held my attention & kept me entertain. I didn't quite get the ending though, which is a good thing?


----------



## Sassy (Aug 1, 2011)

Gotta say last movie I saw was Horrible Bosses and I was quite impressed, thought by the preview it would be stupid but shit was funny as hell.

10/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

Rocky | 9.5/10 | A

Truly a sublime underdog story.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2011)

Rocky II | 8.5/10 | B+

The tackles some of the same dilemmas of Rocky's life that are portrayed in this film's predecessor, but it still has enough heart and feel-good moments to go the distance.


----------



## Koi (Aug 2, 2011)

*Winnie the Pooh* - I don't know how to grade this because it was a wonderful nostalgia overload for me more than anything else.  Although small changes such as VAs and the fact that they ditched Christopher Robin's button eyes were a bit jarring at first.  Either way, I had fun.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2011)

*Misery*-Very good acting with a lot of tension.

My rating: 9.8/10


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rocky | 9.5/10 | A
> 
> Truly a sublime underdog story.



I like this movie

but the fact that it beat out Taxi Driver, Network, and All The President's Men for the Oscar really really makes me hate it.


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2011)

*Scream 4*:★★★☆☆
Don't judge me but I got a boner a few time in this movie, it's completely normal! Unfortunately, I was spoiled who the killer was. Not only that, the person who played the killer was not the best choice. Never the less, the movie was a fun time. Oh and the ending.... horrible.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 2, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind - 9/10

Just like with Lost in Translation it took me a while to finally watch this despite hearing how good it is. And it went the same way too. When I sat down, I wasn't expecting anything special, but ended up enjoying this immensely.

Battle Los Angeles - 4/10

Forgetable, to say the least.


----------



## Matariki (Aug 2, 2011)

The Wrestler - 10/10

Mickey Rourke should have won the Oscar


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 2, 2011)

Unknown- 8/10. I liked it.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 2, 2011)

Koi said:


> *Winnie the Pooh* - I don't know how to grade this because it was a wonderful nostalgia overload for me more than anything else.  Although small changes such as VAs and the fact that they ditched Christopher Robin's button eyes were a bit jarring at first.  Either way, I had fun.



I'm eagerly waiting for this to come out on netflix or redbox. it's going to be a huge nostalgia trip for me as well, but I can't justify spending the money to see it in the theater. I heard it's only an hour long.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky III | 7.5/10 | B

It does a lot of things right: It shows the strategic side of Rocky's fighting style, it mixes up the formula, and it gives us a more definite villain. However, there's no denying that this film lacks the heart that the previous two encompassed, and that may be due to the fact that now that our underdog has little to lose, consequently, there's less tension, and less for us to relate to.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 2, 2011)

*Galaxy Quest* - 9/10

*Harry Potter and the Goblet of Fire* - 6/10


----------



## Jena (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rocky III | 7.5/10 | B
> 
> It does a lot of things right: It shows the strategic side of Rocky's fighting style, it mixes up the formula, and it gives us a more definite villain. However, there's no denying that this film lacks the heart that the previous two encompassed, and that may be due to the fact that now that our underdog has little to lose, consequently, there's less tension, and less for us to relate to.



Oh no. You're not planning on watching all the Rocky movies...are you?

Because Rocky IV has been known to drive people mad. 
I once showed it to my cat, and he hasn't pooped since.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

I've seen them all before when I was younger, and adored each one (especially the fourth one), so now I'm re-watching with a new mindset to see if they still stand up.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky IV | 4/10 | D

It just doesn't seem to be taking itself seriously anymore; what with talking robots, music videos every five minutes, and a supervillain as an antagonist. There's no longer any substance, just filler. It's fun, stupid filler.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rocky IV | 4/10 | D
> and a supervillain as an antagonist.



I think the problem with Rocky IV and V is that they had "villains" at all.

With the other Rocky films (III to a lesser extent) it wasn't really about the guy Rocky was fighting. They may have been a little cocky but the fights were never personal. Rocky was fighting prsonal demons and Creed, Lang and Dixon just gave him something to punch to illustrate it. 

IV and V the fights were all about the characters and "paybacK" and it was ridiculous.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

I see what you mean, and I mostly agree. I don't think that Rocky having a personal vendetta against Drago detracted from the film any, but it was just so ridiculous it fell flat.


----------



## hellohellosharp (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky is the greatest movie of all timeee! Besides LOTR.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

The original is my favorite movie again.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 2, 2011)

Was never much of a fan of Rocky. Probably because my brother used to watch that shit all the damn time.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky V | 8/10 | B

Taking Rocky back to his roots in the streets of Philadelphia was the perfect move. This is what Rocky is about: the heart, and it's the most resounding movie in the series since Rocky II, or arguably since the first one itself. I don't understand the hatred for this movie, and I don't think I ever will.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rocky V | 8/10 | B
> 
> Taking Rocky back to his roots in the streets of Philadelphia was the perfect move. This is what Rocky is about: the heart, and it's the most resounding movie in the series since Rocky II, or arguably since the first one itself. I don't understand the hatred for this movie, and I don't think I ever will.



Its mainly hated because its terrible. 

I didn't get a lot of heart from the movie but I got a lot of attempts at having heart... like the makers realized how far they strayed with IV and, through a bunch of plot contrivances, tried to force heart into it by taking Rocky back to the streets. 

- There was a danger of brain damage thrown in to add drama but then the plot forgot about it.

- Gunn was a stupid charcter. 

- Don King (he goes by another name here) sucked in this.

- No one cares about Rocky's son... who the plot said was about 8 years older then IV led us to believe?  

- Stupid, stupid ending filled with 80's chesse.

- Evil villains is a step back from previous Rocky movies. 

Now its been years since I saw V so maybe my opinion changed some... but this is the Rocy V I remember.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Its mainly hated because its terrible.
> 
> I didn't get a lot of heart from the movie but I got a lot of attempts at having heart... like the makers realized how far they strayed with IV and, through a bunch of plot contrivances, tried to force heart into it by taking Rocky back to the streets.


Well that's subjective. I don't know, Rocky is one of those series where you can feel the creator, in this case, Stallone's... love, for lack of a better word, in it. Whether he succeeds or not in making a decent film is up to the viewer, but I thought he did fine with this one.



> - There was a danger of brain damage thrown in to add drama but then the plot forgot about it.


No it didn't. Towards the end of the film Rocky about has a seizure in the street after trying to convince Tommy not to leave him for the King character.



> - Gunn was a stupid charcter.


I don't think so. He was like a mirror of Rocky in his youth, wanting to prove himself. He was hungry. I think the movie could have shown his struggle instead of talking about it, but at the very least the idea of the character was interesting, and an image of "what-if" Rocky made the wrong moves in his career.



> - Don King (he goes by another name here) sucked in this.


Meh, I guess I'll concede this. He was fun to watch because he was so over the top, and though I've no frame of reference, that is how I pictured a boxing promoter like King would act.



> - No one cares about Rocky's son...


A subplot resolved by the film's conclusion.



> who the plot said was about 8 years older then IV led us to believe?


Yeah that bothered me too, but no one detracts from The Dark Knight for doing the same thing with Gordon's son.



> - Stupid, stupid ending filled with 80's chesse.


More like awesome ending with a great fight. I liked how they got Rocky out of the ring for a change, and showed us how he handled business in the streets before he hit it big. 



> - Evil villains is a step back from previous Rocky movies.


Again, arguably so, but I must also repeat that I don't think this should be something that you detract from the movie for.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No it didn't. Towards the end of the film Rocky about has a seizure in the street after trying to convince Tommy not to leave him for the King character.



I should have clarified but I mean in Rocky Balboa its like it never happened. There is no evidence of brain damage or danger in fighting on that basis at all. It was a pointless, desperate attempt to make us care that only existed in that one movie.




> I don't think so. He was like a mirror of Rocky in his youth, wanting to prove himself. He was hungry. I think the movie could have shown his struggle instead of talking about it, but at the very least the idea of the character was interesting, and an image of "what-if" Rocky made the wrong moves in his career.



His fall from grace didn't seem geniune or didn't make much sense, IIRC. He decided to go with King because the plot said so.



> A subplot resolved by the film's conclusion.



Doesn't really matter if you're not interested in the sub-plot to begin with.... and really, that's what Rocky V amounted to. A bunch of cheesy sub-plots about school life and sudden poverty... things happening *around* the character because there was nothing left to do *with* the character.




> Yeah that bothered me too, but no one detracts from The Dark Knight for doing the same thing with Gordon's son.



What TDK instance are you referring to?




> More like awesome ending with a great fight. I liked how they got Rocky out of the ring for a change, and showed us how he handled business in the streets before he hit it big.



Now you, sir, are simply buggin'.  

Not even getting into that silly fight, the ending involved Rocky punching Don King in the stomach, shooting him in the air (the physics made zero sense) while the neighborhood cheered and the priest babbled in Italian. It was completely out-of-character for Rocky and was extremely awkward to boot.




> Again, arguably so, but I must also repeat that I don't think this should be something that you detract from the movie for.



I think it detracts from the movie because it reduces what should be a kind of "every man" tale with believable characters to typical 80's schlock with one-dimensional villains who are evil for the sake of being evil. You say the film has heart but I say that when a film has characters with unbelievable motives and behavior it makes you care less about it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I should have clarified but I mean in Rocky Balboa its like it never happened. There is no evidence of brain damage or danger in fighting on that basis at all. It was a pointless, desperate attempt to make us care that only existed in that one movie.


I think that's more of a problem with Rocky Balboa than it is with Rocky V.



> His fall from grace didn't seem geniune or didn't make much sense, IIRC. He decided to go with King because the plot said so.


I can see what you mean.



> Doesn't really matter if you're not interested in the sub-plot to begin with.... and really, that's what Rocky V amounted to. A bunch of cheesy sub-plots about school life and sudden poverty... things happening *around* the character because there was nothing left to do *with* the character.


I sort of agree here. It seems Rocky's personal growth was completed at the end of Rocky II, but I still found the subplots interesting at the very least.



> What TDK instance are you referring to?


In the first movie James Jr. was an infant and in TDK, six months later, he's at least 9 years old.



> Now you, sir, are simply buggin'.






> Not even getting into that silly fight, the ending involved Rocky punching Don King in the stomach, shooting him in the air (the physics made zero sense) while the neighborhood cheered and the priest babbled in Italian. It was completely out-of-character for Rocky and was extremely awkward to boot.


1. The launching of King was silly, but funny.

2. The cheering crowd and priest I didn't find awkward.

3. Yeah it was sort of out of character, but Rocky was never a pacifist to begin with. Gunn betrayed Rocky and his hospitality, insulted him publicly, and assaulted his friend. Every man's got his line, and Gunn crossed Rocky's.



> I think it detracts from the movie because it reduces what should be a kind of "every man" tale with believable characters to typical 80's schlock with one-dimensional villains who are evil for the sake of being evil. You say the film has heart but I say that when a film has characters with unbelievable motives and behavior it makes you care less about it.


Okay, you've convinced me not to set it on any pedestal or anything, but it's still a "guilty pleasure" of mine.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

Star Trex 9.5/10

One of the best movies I have seen.  Hoped they would have shown him and his dad in the alternative universe.


----------



## Penance (Aug 2, 2011)

Captain America: 7/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

The Lost Boys | 4.5/10 | D+

There's no rhyme, there's no reason, there's just style.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 2, 2011)

Godfather II 10/10


----------



## Ae (Aug 2, 2011)

*Brotherhood*:★★★★★
I might be overrating this over this movie, but with 5 star I wouldn't quite call it perfect. The acting was incredible with lots of intense moments. Suspense, from beginning to end.
Great movie, I'll say it's a must see!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2011)

*Suckerpunch*- Suckerpunch has hot women killing monsters and Nazi's in nice slow-mo gun and sword sequences,but it tries too hard to be be an overly complex drama. It should've went for just an action movie with ladies killing their way through a fantasy world. It was barely decent. 

Another thing is that the dialogue was barely audible, but the action scenes were blasting.

my rating: 5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Rocky V | 8/10 | B
> 
> Taking Rocky back to his roots in the streets of Philadelphia was the perfect move. This is what Rocky is about: the heart, and it's the most resounding movie in the series since Rocky II, or arguably since the first one itself. I don't understand the hatred for this movie, and I don't think I ever will.



I actually liked it too. While I had some problems with it, I do like it tried to be different. It's not great, but I would probably say it's only slighter worse than 2,3 and slightly better than 6 (4 is the only one I dislike).


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

I was going to rate Rocky Balboa, but my DVD wouldn't work properly, but why do you dislike it? I was enjoyed what I saw before it stopped working.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky Balboa was way better than V

I kinda have a big hatred of Rocky

it's not a good bias


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

Rocky > Rocky II > Rocky Balboa > Rocky III > Rocky V > Rocky IV

In my opinion.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2011)

I love Rocky IV because it's so cheesy and awful


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

I love all of the movies.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

The Little Mermaid | 9.5/10 | A


----------



## Jena (Aug 3, 2011)

Mulan- 9.5/10 I love this movie. pek 
The more I think about it, the more interesting the villain is...especially more than I initially gave him credit for.
I mean, his whole _motivation_ behind invading China is just because his masculinity was threatened by the wall. That's pretty fucking insane. And why _are_ his eyes black instead of white? Is he possessed? He's also probably one of the most ruthless (if not _the_ most ruthless) of the Disney villains as far as actions go. He kills an entire village for no good reason other than he wants to get around the mountain quicker. And we know nothing about this guy or why he's so bloodthirsty. 
I never _really_ thought about it before, but he's a pretty interesting villain. 


Peter Pan (Disney)- 7.5/10 I've always liked this movie, but I've never loved it. Not much else to say, really.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2011)

Bellflower's limited(?) release is starting this week, anyone lucky enough to be by a theater that's getting it?


----------



## Ae (Aug 3, 2011)

*Sucker Punch*:★★★☆☆
Visually, this movie was mind-blowing & the action was very entertaining. I'll keep it at that


----------



## Munken (Aug 3, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau

7.5/10

abit silly at times but still a solid movie with an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Spy kids-8/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

Airheads 8/10


----------



## Taleran (Aug 3, 2011)

I am happy I finally got around to watching this movie.


*Yojimbo (1961)* 10/10

*The* action movie, sublimely paced, perfectly crafted main character, real setting, the action explodes out of nothing only to be quick and return to nothing and the film doesn't have a message but delivers one anyway.

Also it should not be taken for granted how wide the net of this films influence is. Anyone (like me) coming to this film now can't help but watch it and be entranced that this was made in 1961 and the NUMBER of films and Characters that have been pulled directly from it are staggering.

Also 

THAT FUCKING THEME SONG


----------



## tari101190 (Aug 3, 2011)

Big Nothing - 4/5


----------



## Parallax (Aug 3, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Bellflower's limited(?) release is starting this week, anyone lucky enough to be by a theater that's getting it?


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 3, 2011)

Hot Boyz-7/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2011)

*Blitz - 6/10*

Decent albeit stereotypical serial killer vs cop thriller. Jason Statham plays himself being a cop and never really misses a beat at being himself. I kept expecting him to kick more ass, though he never did. 


*Bin-Jip - 7/10*

Very interesting movie here about some Korean asshole that breaks into people's homes and squats there for the night. He cleans their house, does their laundry, steals their food. I guess he thinks that makes them even.

He then steals this man's wife and brutalizes him with golf balls. Then she helps him break into peoples' homes and shit and they fall in love.

The thing I didn't particularly "get" was why neither of them ever spoke at all. It was like a silent film almost.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was going to rate Rocky Balboa, but my DVD wouldn't work properly, but why do you dislike it? I was enjoyed what I saw before it stopped working.



I dont dislike it.

Just not in love with it. It's an okay movie. My problem with it mainly is that the villain is boring compared to previous ones (although Rocky 5's villain wasn't great either) and I thought Rocky himself is becoming a little redundant.

It's always the same story. The dude doesn;t have a major victory for a few years and he gets depressed.


----------



## Liverbird (Aug 3, 2011)

Limitless - 8/10; Pretty good movie, really nice storyline, I enjoyed watching it really much.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 3, 2011)

Avatar: The Last Airbender - 3/10
Just terrible. They even pronounced Aang's name wrong....you have 3 seasons of a TV series to go off of...how do you get the main character's name wrong!?!?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 3, 2011)

I think you're being generous with a 3,


----------



## Ae (Aug 4, 2011)

*The Adjustment Bureau*:★★★★☆
When I first saw the trailer I was like "This movie looks boring as hell!" Something keep telling me to watch the movie, now I finally gave it a chance... And let me tell you, this movie was fantastic. The performance was great, soundtrack, visual, everything was just so good. This movie makes you really wonder...


----------



## Nakor (Aug 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I think you're being generous with a 3,



I guess I've just seen way worse, so it's tough giving it lower than a 3. A 3 is the lowest I've given any major release, so I'd say it's appropriate. 

Fat, Sick, and Nearly Dead - 7.5/10
This was surprisingly entertaining and inspirational at the same time. Too bad a good juicer costs at least $300, otherwise I'd get in on it. Maybe not to this extreme as that would be completely unnecessary for me. I'll have to stick with my fruit smoothies.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 4, 2011)

_Sanjuro_

My second Kurosawa film. 

I'm going to have to agree with others who have said it was a solid film in its own right but not as good as Yojimbo. It tries its best to tell an okay story spectacularly and to make dull characters brillaint. It comes closer to succeeding then it has any right to. 

Toshir? Mifune gives another great performance and the fight scenes, while not as compact as Yojimbo, are a sight to behold. The characters REALLY did not do much for me here (Chidori, The Chamberlain's daughter, could have easily been removed with no detriment to the plot) but somehow the film ends with more then a little heart. I love the "naked sword outside of its sheath" metaphor. 

*8.6/10*

--------------------------------------------------------

Next Kurosawa film I dig into will be Seven Samurai, but I'm going to take a break from him and get into some anime first (its been a while). The next mini-review will be Hosoda's _*Summer Wars*_.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 4, 2011)

Summer Wars


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 4, 2011)

Limitless

3/5


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2011)

Hercules (Disney)- 5.5/10 Eh. To be honest, I was never a huge fan of this movie as a kid. It was kind of all over the place, the humor was hit-or-miss, and the motown theme was strange. Then I grew up and went through a massive Greek mythology phase. And now this movie is virtually unwatchable! 
It just....irritates me. I'm not talking about the stuff that they _obviously_ needed to change--like the murder and rape stuff. It's all the small things that they changed for absolutely no reason. Like the number of muses, combining the gorgons with the three fates, etc. etc.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Soul Plane-8/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Sanjuro_
> 
> My second Kurosawa film.
> 
> ...



I think that's pretty much everyones consensus. Solid, but not amazing. It just feels like an average samurai film, albeit a good one. I reviewed both it and Yojimbo, but they're older reviews.....which is another way of me saying they're kinda crappy.

The Other Guys: B

Ouch, didn't I put this in my Top 12 movies of 2010 too? It's still funny, but like "Date Night", the jokes feel too..........I dunno, unnatural? Various lines are delivered in a way that makes it too obvious they are trying to be funny.

But it's pretty masterful when it comes to buddy cop satire. A lot of conventions are surprisingly well done and creative. The cast is awesome and Mark Wahlberg gets to be the creepy dude for once. 

So it was good.......just didn't live up to my first impression.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2011)

Bellflower does look a bit interesting.  I could probably catch a showtime in Dallas.  I'm on call this week though.


----------



## Paptala (Aug 4, 2011)

Crazy, Strange Love : *8/10* I was actually pleasantly surprised by this movie.  Good actors, and while some of the scenes were definitely cheesy and would never happen in real life, there was a lot of cute, heart warming scenes and plenty of stuff that make me lol irl.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Jump In!-6/10


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 4, 2011)

The Killer Inside me - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz/10

Seriously. And Affleck's voice was so annoying, and the first murder scene was lame.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy shit.  The second trailer is even better than the first!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-TvdqRvCwGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nakor (Aug 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm on call this week though.



Me too. I hate having to walk out of the theater to answer an email or call. 

Clash of the Titans - 7/10
It entertained me. Sometimes that's all it takes. I also like Gemma Arterton


----------



## Jessica (Aug 4, 2011)

I watched It's A Boy Girl Thing last night. It was kind of funny and I liked it, but there are much better movies.

6/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarface 10/10 always a good movie to see.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 4, 2011)

Bagy Boy-8.5/10


----------



## Jena (Aug 4, 2011)

The Hangover- 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 5, 2011)

Bottle Shock - 8/10
Alan Rickman is fantastic.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 5, 2011)

Community season 2

I don't think it was as consistent as season one, but it certainly was better.

One, because the stand out episodes were great with the 2 part Paintball episode being the high point (with great moments like The Black Rider, Troy's "death", Magnitude's sacrifice) although you could argue that the Zombie episode, the D&D, or even the bottle episode were just as good if not better.

Two, because quite simply you get more attached to the characters and the acting and the chemistry has improved sharply.

Probably my favorite comedy currently airing this is a great show that you should definitely check out.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 5, 2011)

V for Vendetta- Hugo Weaving puts on a stunning performance as the revolutionary V. Most of it was pretty darn good,and V's soliloquy's were always a joy to listen to.

I had problems with the villain cast for being very bland. 

My rating: 8.1/10


----------



## Ae (Aug 5, 2011)

*Buried*:★★★★★
*127 Hours*:★★★★☆
*Phone Booth*:★★★★★
*Devil*:★★★★☆
*How To Rob A Bank*:★★★☆☆

If you guys know any movies where someone is trap recommend it to me, PLEASE!


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> V for Vendetta- Hugo Weaving puts on a stunning performance as the revolutionary V. Most of it was pretty darn good,and V's soliloquy's were always a joy to listen to.
> 
> I had problems with the villain cast for being very bland.
> 
> My rating: 8.1/10



Natalie Portman's false imprisonment in this movie will forever shine as one of the funniest moments in non-comedy drama cinema history.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

From dusk till dawn 3-6/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 5, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Buried*:★★★★★
> *127 Hours*:★★★★☆
> *Phone Booth*:★★★★★
> *Devil*:★★★★☆
> ...


I still need to see Buried. Looks awesome .


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

I was trying to watch *The Dogfather *(instant stream it on Netflix, if you dare) just for laughs and because its so slow at work today. I couldn't make it past 18 minutes. 

Internet reviewers like Nostalgia Critic have it harder then you think.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 5, 2011)

Cowboys & motherfucking Aliens - 8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 5, 2011)

12 Angry Men (1957) - 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes | 9/10 | A-

Exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2011)

More on my classics I have yet to see.

*Escape from New York (1981)
The Thing (1982)
Big Trouble in Little China (1986)*

John Carpenter + Kurt Russel = Fucking Gold. These movies are Genre movies done with the highest levels of talent and for that I applaud them to no end. 9.5/10 for all 3


Also man is V for Vendetta a garbage movie outside of Hugo Weaving's voice.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> More on my classics I have yet to see.
> 
> *Escape from New York (1981)
> The Thing (1982)
> ...



110% agreed with everything, especially V for Vendetta being trash.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 5, 2011)

I disagree on Vendetta being garbage, but whatev.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 5, 2011)

The end of that movie took it too far and made it too much One Side is Right / One Side is Wrong.


----------



## Odoriko (Aug 5, 2011)

Bridesmaids: 9.5/10 
It was very amusing and I would like to see it many times in the future


----------



## Furious George (Aug 5, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The end of that movie took it too far and made it too much One Side is Right / One Side is Wrong.



I thought the movie made it abundantly clear what side it was on from the beginning. Such pandering, melodramatic anti-Bush schlock.... and to be clear I'm no stone-cold conservative, but I just can't stand when a film is so obvious with its silly message.


----------



## Skylit (Aug 5, 2011)

Super 8 - 5/10

I dunno. Maybe it was not my type of movie or I just noticed the bad parts about it, well, I mean with 'bad parts' what I didn't like about it. I just dunno. I thought it would appeal to me, because yeah, I am actually pretty young, but those kind of storylines where my favorites, because they are movies I don't have to think about afterwards. 

Maybe I should watch it again. I think I should

^
|
This sounds like utter shit. I have done well. 
Especially because I disagree with myself in this. 

So yeah. I used to like those kind of story but maybe that was some years ago.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> well, deathly hallows II was grimdark to the max, cloying, melodramatic, ruined half of the book's best lines and inserted shit ones instead, put in completely pointless, garish battle scenes and idiotic firework displays, and had harry duelling evenly with voldemort for all of the last part
> 
> i want those two hours of my life back



so yeah, Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows, part II: 0/10


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 8/10

Better than I thought, kind of made humans out to be stupid though.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

Lucaniel said:


> so yeah, Harry Potter & the Deathly Hallows, part II: 0/10


I agree.  It was pretty fucking shitty.  It's disgusting how all those critics gushed about it and acted like it was a good film.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

It may not be the best movie, but it was mildly entertaining. 0/10 is really harsh.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 5, 2011)

Love & Basketball-9.5/10

Perfect movie to watch with a girl.


----------



## Grape (Aug 5, 2011)

The Wrestler - 8.8/10

At times, the performances were definitely 10/10, but some scenes felt "confused". I loved the cinematography throughout the movie, definitely deserves recognition. 

Evan Rachel Wood, gave a strong performance in the first few scenes she was in, but her final scene was almost confusing... I don't quite know how to describe it. She portrayed an emotion right, but I felt it was the wrong emotion. Like she was angry at one thing and thinking about that other thing, while having an argument about another thing. Does that make sense? 

Marisa Tomei was impressive, I really can't explain how well she played this part. I would assume this was a difficult role. She nailed it. And I must say, her body is damn amazing for being almost 50. It's quite hard to believe.  

Mickey Rourke was just fantastical. I don't remember any of his previous work, nor do I know why this performance was considered a "comeback", but I kind of view myself as unbiased in this matter. I will just say he was excellent.

Only gripe is the ending. The ending kind of sucked for me. I am usually a fan of these types of closings, but this time, for this film, I felt it was "unacceptable". This story needed an end. Not saying I wanted him to die, I would rather he lived, but damn... It left me disappointed. 

Overall, the movie was great. I have been putting off watching it for a long time. If someone told me about Tomei stripping, I would have watched it a lot sooner lol.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 5, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Love & Basketball-9.5/10
> 
> Perfect movie to watch with a girl.


You know what's a bad movie to watch with a girl?  Deathly Hallows Part 2.  No one is getting laid after that train wreck.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You know what's a bad movie to watch with a girl?  Deathly Hallows Part 2.  No one is getting laid after that train wreck.



I loved the scene at the end, everyone looks exactly the same!


----------



## Judecious (Aug 6, 2011)

Adventureland 8/10

should have stayed with Lissa P also Kristen Stewart sucks.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 6, 2011)

The Smurfs - 7/10.   It was Smurfy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes: B+

A pleasant surprise. Review should be up tomorrow.

Billy Jack: D-

Eh, there's one good scene....and thats the only scene anyone tends to remember about this movie.......I guess I'll review it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 6, 2011)

Hurry with the review MH...

I seem to remember liking the last Apes movie, but I was young... So who knows?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 6, 2011)

Scream 4

I knew I was gonna hate it from the first 6 or whatever minutes.


----------



## Ae (Aug 6, 2011)

*Frozen*:★★☆☆☆

*Spoiler*: __ 



IT'S A PRETTY DAMN BIG SPOILER
*Spoiler*: __ 



I DO NOT LIKE IT WHEN THE PEOPLE I LIKE DIES & THE PERSON WHO IS AT FAULT SURVIVE!


----------



## Fraust (Aug 6, 2011)

Masterpiece said:


> *Frozen*:★★☆☆☆
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I couldn't even watch that movie. I just skipped ahead minutes at a time until it got interesting... and it never did. I agree with you, too.

Now Buried, that's a good movie.


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Green Lantern 10/10          .


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I agree.  It was pretty fucking shitty.  It's disgusting how all those critics gushed about it and acted like it was a good film.



when i saw its RT page i just thought, what has happened to the world? a lot of reviews are lukewarm, though, just barely counting as 'fresh' tbf



Gnome said:


> I loved the scene at the end, everyone looks exactly the same!



haha yeah some at least had stubble or 'old' hairstyles (which didn't really help), but the lack of effort was just insultings


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 6, 2011)

RotPotA - 7/10.

I'm a whore for Serkis.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 6, 2011)

Mr.Nobody 10/10

Harry potter and the deathly hollows(part 2) 7.5/10


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 6, 2011)

The Machinist 
7/10
Interesting movie


----------



## Taleran (Aug 6, 2011)

*Stake Land* - 8.5/10, Nice genre mash up road movie the kind of Vampires I like also there is a scene in which Vampires were used unlike I have ever seen before.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 6, 2011)

Pater - 2/10.

Shitty manifesto, not interesting in the least. Another supposedly great french movie that wasn't one.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## Penance (Aug 6, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes: 9/10

Fabulous storytelling, it was...


----------



## Koi (Aug 6, 2011)

* Phineas and Ferb the Movie: Across the Second Dimension* - A+, simply because of 'Look, I'm a Georgia O'Keeffe painting!' 

Seriously though, I enjoyed the shit out of it.  It really did feel like an extended eipsode, which was really fun.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 6, 2011)

Jason goes to Manhattan-6/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

Carlitos Way 9/10


----------



## G (Aug 6, 2011)

Penance said:


> Rise of the Planet of the Apes: 9/10
> 
> Fabulous storytelling, it was...



So it's out already there?!?!?


----------



## Hariti (Aug 6, 2011)

*Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon* 5/10 Meh,the only 2 things that I found great about it were the effects and the soundtrack.Still better than the last one though.


----------



## Amuro (Aug 6, 2011)

*Fellowship of the Ring 10/10*

I'm so glad to have this as part of my childhood, absolutely amazing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 6, 2011)

*Source Code*-Really good. Kinda like The Matrix meets Minority Report,minus all the action.
Great story and good depth(for the main character anyway).

*My rating*: 8.8./10


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2011)

The Country Bears- 2/10
Why the *fuck* am I watching this?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought Frozen was okay. It's one of those movies that has good and bad and liking it depends on which side grabs you more. I reviewed it not too long ago.

Hmmm, now for my Rise review.....and I have to write a Billy Jack review......and I have to watch the Great Race. Busy busy me!


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 6, 2011)

Carranger vs Ohranger 10/10
The most funniest of all the Super Sentai movies XD


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

Goodfellas 10/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 6, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens - 6/10.

The script was weak.

I'm tired of Harrison Ford.  Watching him on screen was painful.

Olivia Wilde.  Beautiful face like usual.  I'm just not sure what kind of actress she is.  I have seen her in several films recently and she just sort of seems to be coasting.  She isn't choosing challenging roles... that's for sure.  She's a better actress than Megan Fox at least.  She could be this generation's Elizabeth Shue.  She will have a period of success and when her looks start to fade... so will her career.

Sam Rockwell drew all the big laughs.  The script failed him though.  He had a couple of genuinely funny lines.  The whore comment for one.  But he was stuck pedaling some truely atrocious dialogue.  Did Lucas have a hand in this somehow?

Daniel Craig.  I really like him.  He's a good leading man and I thought he did really well here.  He's a credible action star.

I didn't buy the authenticity of the cowboys.  They didn't act appropriately given the situation.

The Olivia Wilde twist was absurd and sort of hijacked the film.


*Spoiler*: _Ending_ 



I'm glad they didn't go with the Disney ending and resurrect Ella though.  It seems like they considered it.  The symbolism was strong.  




Not the worst summer movie I have seen.  But far from the best.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

Tired of Harrison Ford?! Blasphemer!


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets- 8/10
Yay!!


----------



## Gnome (Aug 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Tired of Harrison Ford?! Blasphemer!



He doesn't act anymore, he just comes into movies and grunts.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

He's the best grunter in the business.


----------



## Ash (Aug 6, 2011)

Rango. 10/10

Amazing movie.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 6, 2011)

War of the Worlds [2005] | 6.5/10 | C+

There was a lot to like about this movie, but just as much to dislike. So I'll give it the average score of 6.5.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 6, 2011)

The Adjustment Bureau.

Great. Well done. Minor flaws.


----------



## Jena (Aug 6, 2011)

Stunna said:


> War of the Worlds [2005] | 6.5/10 | C+
> 
> There was a lot to like about this movie, but just as much to dislike. So I'll give it the average score of 6.5.



I really liked this movie until you saw the aliens. They looked ridiculous. It's also after the reveal that the movie starts to go downhill plot-wise.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

The movie had little problems throughout, but it really went downhill for me starting with Cruise's son joining the military efforts, and with the introduction of Tim Robbins' character.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The movie had little problems throughout, but it really went downhill for me starting with Cruise's son joining the military efforts, and with the introduction of Tim Robbins' character.



I hated the ending.
I'll admit that I haven't read the book since I was like 10, so I can't remember if it has the same ending or not (I mean, I know it has the whole stupid bird illness thing, but I just mean the events at the end). But the ending was _sooo_ stupid.

*Tom Cruise:* Ah, well, looks like the entire country was destroyed, but this _one_ house was left completely intact. Oh, and look at that! The mom is alive and well. How deliciously improbable! Here, take your stupid child. And look over there! My son is still alive even though the last time we saw him he was running toward a monster with no weapon! Somehow he not only survived, but then found his way here after abandoning the army! Come here you little rascal. Grr. We're _so_ happy. This movie had purpose.

*Morgan Freeman:* Blah blah my voice is awesome blah birds blah blah.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 7, 2011)

Le concert ~ 7/10

Good comedy, despite the movie being a bit absurd a times, the drama on the movie is also quite likeable too and manages to get your interest.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

A Goofy Movie- 10/10
I love this movie, seriously. I think I actually like it more now than I did as a kid.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 7, 2011)

Jena said:


> A Goofy Movie- 10/10
> I love this movie, seriously. I think I actually like it more now than I did as a kid.



At least in the top five of Disney soundtracks. It deserves more recognition.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 7, 2011)

Super 8- 10/10.

Great movie, couldn't help but feel the ending was very E.T.-ish but it didn't bother me.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

Donnie Brasco 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 7, 2011)

Harrison Ford sucks because he always looks bored. It's hard to take someone seriously who'd rather be somewhere else.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

Return to Oz | 5.5/10 | C

A guilty pleasure I suppose you could say. I love all the surrealism in this movie, and how dark of a twist it is on Oz in contrast to the 1939 film. I wish there was a thumbs up button, because while it's not exactly a great movie, it's still really fun and I love it.


----------



## Sferr (Aug 7, 2011)

Just watched the Fight Club. Well, impressive movie is impressive. 9/10 because I don't really understand why they changed the ending. Read the ending of the book and it made more sense to me.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

Fraust said:


> At least in the top five of Disney soundtracks. It deserves more recognition.



I can't believed it got snubbed out of the animated movies list that played before Tangled. Ouch.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 7, 2011)

Personally, A Goofy Movie is one of my favorite movies of all time.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 7, 2011)

An American Crime - 6.5/10

This is one ugly story.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 7, 2011)

Super 8

Definitely a good movie. I read either here or in some review that it had a Stand By Me feel... maybe for the main two boys, but that's about it. Even the dads' development weren't good. I'd rather it just be compared to ET since it had that type of development more so and worked better that way.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 7, 2011)

The Flight of the Phoenix (Original 1965 one, not the shitty modern Hollywood remake)

9/10
A true classic. A great inspirational story and the ensamble cast works well. It's a story that will live through the ages, desperate men working to get to get themselves out of a life or death situation.


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 7, 2011)

JellyButter said:


> The Machinist
> 7/10
> Interesting movie



Pretty sick movie, both metaphorically and literally. Christian Bale commitment to getting in shape for this movie is extreme.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 7, 2011)

Ready to Rumble - 7.5/10
David Arquette was legitimately funny in this movie.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 8, 2011)

*Lord of the Rings - Fellowship of the Ring* - 8/10


----------



## Zhariel (Aug 8, 2011)

*Hesher*: 8/10

Wow, what a great cast. Joseph Gordon-Levitt, Natalie Portman, Rainn Wilson. Despite figuring out the entire plot of the movie relatively quickly and easily, I enjoyed it. Although i kind of fought myself on my opinion of the character Hesher, he turned out as I imagined.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2011)

*The Hangover 2* 7/10 The Hangover Part 1 taken to the whole new extreme.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 8, 2011)

Crash 10/10.

Loved it and the flow was really nice :33


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2011)

Let Me In - 8/10
Loved the ending.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 8, 2011)

So after having some fun pointing out continuity flaws in The Dark Knight I found a review of the movie that did a great job showing that it happens so often that the movie may be doing it on purpose as an unreliable narrator just like the main villain of the picture The Joker.

Here is that post if you want to read about all of them.


I went and watched looking for them and my god it is all there, and it is audacious and did such a good job of pulling the wool over peoples eyes I love it.

The movie would get an 8.5/10, partly because of Heath Ledger, partly because of how insane the choices they are.

I screen capped one of the scenes to show you.


*Spoiler*: _Batman Jumps down onto Van_ 








Look closely at his position in relation to the Van.




And the SCENE totally works because that is exactly what you want to see from him landing but it cuts so well that you don't notice it.

Pledge, Turn, Prestige. 

Right before your eyes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 8, 2011)

*Cattle Call** - 3/5*
I don't know if it's because I was fucking wasted, but I found this movie a lot funnier than I thought I was going to. It looked really stupid at first, but gave me a few good laughs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 8, 2011)

Crack - 6.4/10


This movie was kind of dull. I mean it was interesting to a point but I already knew what was going to happen. They basically spell it all out for you in the first 5 minutes of the film.

I only gave this film a 6.4 because of the nude scene. Delicious nude scene.


----------



## Stripes (Aug 8, 2011)

INCEPTION 10/10

This is my second time watching but it's way too good for words.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 8, 2011)

Repo Men - 5/10

Had a couple of good moments, but for most of the time it felt flat.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2011)

Tangled - 10/10
Best Disney movie to come out in a long time. I may buy it if it is ever on sale in Blu-ray.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 8, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> An American Crime - 6.5/10
> 
> This is one ugly story.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 8, 2011)

13 Assassins - 9/10
Truly an all around awesome movie. The fight scenes were great. While the beginning of the movie was slow at times, I still found myself paying attention so that I'd understand the scenario and all the samurai. There was one scene that was pretty messed up though, but it solidified how messed up the bad guy was. The final fight scene was epic.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2011)

The Longest Yard (1974)9/10


----------



## Geogeo (Aug 9, 2011)

Captain America - 3/10

Bad movie. Red Skull or whoever the hell he was (haven't really read the comics) looked completely nonthreatening and I had to try and stop myself from laughing every time he was on screen. He looked like a mix of Voldemort and The Mask. Action scenes were okay but nothing amazing, and the final battle was completely predictable. The only good thing about this movie was the fact that it seemed to go by very quickly for me. Also the entire musical segment was painful and I was begging it to end, until I realized that the rest of the movie was not much better.

Oh and none of the characters were interesting at all. NOT ONE.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2011)

Nakor said:


> 13 Assassins - 9/10
> Truly an all around awesome movie. The fight scenes were great. While the beginning of the movie was slow at times, I still found myself paying attention so that I'd understand the scenario and all the samurai. There was one scene that was pretty messed up though, but it solidified how messed up the bad guy was. The final fight scene was epic.



Just out of curiosity? How bad are the rape scenes and how much nudity is in it? I intend on watching it anyway (lol, I can't be a prude and watch Takashi Miike movies!), but Im considering watching it with my Father and he's not too much into that shit. I want to be excited about it, not nervous with him around if there is a lot of that stuff, lol.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2011)

There is one girl with her arms and legs removed and the rape scene is more implied than shown. If I remember correctly.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 9, 2011)

More people should see _I Saw the Devil_.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> There is one girl with her arms and legs removed and the rape scene is more implied than shown. If I remember correctly.



That's correct. The girl with her arms and legs removed has the only nude scene in the movie. The fact that she has no arms and legs kind of takes away from the "OMG I see her boobs" part.


----------



## Chasseur (Aug 9, 2011)

The Green Lantern - 1/10

It was such a bad movie.
There was way too much story for the length of it.
It would have been better if the director would have concentrated on one main sory, but so there was the scene when the alien arrived at earth, when the main character got the ring, than he had to discover the planet of the lanterns, he hed to train, then suddenly the first villain appeared, and suddenly the movie was over and you wondered: was that all??
and where is the showdown?!

I was really disappointed because I like DC and thought it would be a great movie such as "The Dark Knight"

The one point out of 10 is for Ryan Reynolds, although in this movie he couln't really show, he's quite a good actor.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 9, 2011)

Every Ryan Reynolds film has flopped in a big way this summer.  I expect to seem him in some smaller films for a while.  Warner Bros claims they are working on the sequel to Green Lantern.  I think this is just a case of them being stubborn and refusing to admit that it was a flop.


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

SUPER 9.7/10

Wow. I have been putting this off for a few months, but glad I checked it out last night. Film is spectacular from beginning to end. I would give it a 10/10, but for something near the end. Though it was necessary for the character's development. Poor bastard.

So many classic lines... Ellen Page is pure lol. 

SHUT UP CRIME!!!

Movie is fantastic... Check it out...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 9, 2011)

Death? Well, no need to see it now that the ending's spoiled.


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

Not really. I'll change it for others though. Still, check it out. I promise it's not spoiled by that ^


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 9, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of The Apes shall be a 8.5/10


----------



## Gabe (Aug 9, 2011)

Thor 6/10 not as good as captain america, or xmen first class


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 9, 2011)

X Men first class.

5.5/10


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2011)

*Straw Dogs (1971)* 10/10

Came out the same year as Clockwork Orange and got the same backlash that film did for its sexual and violent content. This movie is a great look at people pushed to the edge and what you will do when cornered with Violence coming down on your person and your home.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 9, 2011)

An Autumn Afternoon ~ 6.5/10


----------



## Itto Ittosai (Aug 9, 2011)

*13 Assassins (2010)* - 7.5/10
*The Man from Nowhere (2010)* - 8.5/10
*The Chaser (2008)* - 8.5/10
*I Saw the Devil (2010)* - 8.5/10
*Champion (2002)* - 7.5/10

I've been watching quite a few foregin films lately and i must say ALL of them have been a LOT better than the crap that American films have been feeding to us lately. I'm so tired of remakes/dumbed down plots/and bad acting. Thank god for netflix, lol. All of the above films were great. Give them a try ASAP!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> SUPER 9.7/10
> 
> Wow. I have been putting this off for a few months, but glad I checked it out last night. Film is spectacular from beginning to end. I would give it a 10/10, but for something near the end. Though it was necessary for the character's development. Poor bastard.
> 
> ...


Hell yeah! 

That movie was great. Everything Kick-Ass wanted to be but wasn't. Funny, adventurous, interesting, true-to-life (kinda), awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2011)

> There is one girl with her arms and legs removed and the rape scene is more implied than shown. If I remember correctly.



Alrighty, thanks. Is it super gory in general? Would you say more or less than Kill Bill?



> Straw Dogs (1971) 10/10
> 
> Came out the same year as Clockwork Orange and got the same backlash that film did for its sexual and violent content. This movie is a great look at people pushed to the edge and what you will do when cornered with Violence coming down on your person and your home.



Im not a huge fan of this movie. But the finale is amazing.


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2011)

Spirited Away- 10/10 It's a Miyazaki movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, Ponyo and Howl's Moving Castle are also his movies and I don't rate them too highly, especially the former.


Green Street - 7/10

Surprisingly good.


----------



## Jena (Aug 9, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Well, Ponyo and Howl's Moving Castle are also his movies and I don't rate them too highly, especially the former.



Really? 

I don't like them nearly as much as his other movies, but they're still amazing compared to a lot of the crap other movies that are out.

I'd still give them an 8/9. 

Howl's Moving Castle is my least favorite movie of his, but that's because I'm a bookfag.



Love your set, btw. The Music of Marie is really good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Every Ryan Reynolds film has flopped in a big way this summer.  I expect to seem him in some smaller films for a while.  Warner Bros claims they are working on the sequel to Green Lantern.  I think this is just a case of them being stubborn and refusing to admit that it was a flop.



I really hope R.I.P.D. is as good as it sounds. Ryan Reynolds is going to be the main character.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Alrighty, thanks. Is it super gory in general? Would you say more or less than Kill Bill?
> 
> Im not a huge fan of this movie. But the finale is amazing.




The House of Blue Leaves is more Violent than 13 Assassins but that violence has a sheen of the outlandish that the stuff in 13 doesn't.

It is very grounded and very stark.


What didn't you like about Straw Dogs?


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yeah!
> 
> That movie was great. Everything Kick-Ass wanted to be but wasn't. Funny, adventurous, interesting, true-to-life (kinda), awesome.



Hell yeah! It might be my favorite Superhero movie ever. Probably is. 

"NO BUTTS!" 

People definitely need to check it out. It's pure win.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 9, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hell yeah! It might be my favorite Superhero movie ever. Probably is.
> 
> "NO BUTTS!"
> 
> People definitely need to check it out. It's pure win.



Super just went into my Netflix queue.


----------



## Grape (Aug 9, 2011)

It's got everything!


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 9, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The House of Blue Leaves is more Violent than 13 Assassins but that violence has a sheen of the outlandish that the stuff in 13 doesn't.
> 
> It is very grounded and very stark.
> 
> ...



Keeping in mind its been a few years since I've seen it, I just didn't like the characters. The husband is weak, the wife is a bitch and probably a whore (I don't think the first 'rape' is actually rape) and the hicks all deserved to die. I understand that the movies intent was to have an ugly edge about the characters, but I almost always hate movies that have characters I cant stand.

The fact I dont hate Straw Dogs is probably a testament to the movies quality. I'd probably give it a 6/10.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 9, 2011)

_*Cowboys & Aliens-D*_
Overlong and self-serious the film, despite its genre pleasing title, just ends up kind of bland and boring.


----------



## Jena (Aug 10, 2011)

Night at the Museum- 8/10 Yeah it's stupid, but it's funny and entertaining.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Hell yeah! It might be my favorite Superhero movie ever. Probably is.
> 
> "NO BUTTS!"
> 
> People definitely need to check it out. It's pure win.



"Dude, really? I just watched go to your car like 3 minutes ago, I know it's you!"

*WAM*


Great movie. I wanna watch it again now.


----------



## Terra Branford (Aug 10, 2011)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes.*

This movie was amazing! It didn't tell us much about the "actual" rise of the Aps, just how they ended up the way they are. The movie was superb though, I recommend it to anyone especially those who watched the old movies.

The ending was just so fitting, especially the last 40 minutes or so.

10/10


----------



## Paptala (Aug 10, 2011)

Insidious - *7.5/10* I jumped quite a few times, which hasn't happened in a while regarding horror movies.

Some parts were predictable, most of the time I was entertained.  It was pretty creepy overall, and left me kind of jumpy afterwards as well.  All in all, it was well worth the dollar I spent at red box.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 10, 2011)

Captain America: The First Avenger | 8/10 | B

Hey, a good Captain America film!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 10, 2011)

Captain America: The First Avenger

9/10


----------



## Grape (Aug 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> "Dude, really? I just watched go to your car like 3 minutes ago, I know it's you!"
> 
> *WAM*
> 
> ...



I'm contemplating buying it 

Countless hilarious lines. 

"OW my arm Frank! It's just like when you got shot!"


----------



## Nakor (Aug 11, 2011)

Bodyguards and Assassins - 6/10
I was very disappointed. Maybe I was expecting too much. There was only one decent fight scene. The plot and characters weren't that interesting either.


----------



## Jena (Aug 11, 2011)

Neverwhere (miniseries)- 6.5/10

Eh. I thought that the story was relatively interesting (and now I kind of want to read the novel adaptation) but the production value was bad. I was expecting it to be bad, but....it was _really_ bad. The recaps before each episode were beyond ridiculous too--the silly background and weird closeups were incredibly distracting. The editing was terrible. The acting was....varied (some actors were good, others....not so much). The random montages were confusing and also poorly edited.

The plot itself was....ok. I really like Neil Gaiman and his style was definitely present, but for some reason it just felt....boring. There were parts when I was genuinely interested in what was happening, but pretty much during all of episodes 3, 4, and 5 I was incredibly bored.


----------



## Soul King (Aug 11, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens. 7.

It was cool and I liked how they portrayed the aliens. But, I don't know. It wasn't as cool as I'd like it to be.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 11, 2011)

9.5/10

The Town. freaking great movie and had me on my sit. I wish they would have ended up together though :3


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Bodyguards and Assassins - 6/10
> I was very disappointed. Maybe I was expecting too much. There was only one decent fight scene. The plot and characters weren't that interesting either.



Ow, and I was hoping for another Yip Man in terms of quality (Legend of the Fist did NOT cut it).

Red Hill: B+

YES! FINALLY! A TRUE WESTERN-HORROR FILM! Or at least close to one. I enjoyed this aspect of it a lot. The script had some notable flaws though.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 11, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Ow, and I was hoping for another Yip Man in terms of quality (Legend of the Fist did NOT cut it).



Well Yip Man 2 is out 

Legend of the Fist was better than Bodyguards and Assassins, even the plot line was more entertaining. I'd still say for you to see it, just don't pay.


----------



## NighterX (Aug 11, 2011)

Cowboys and Aliens 6/10


----------



## The Boss (Aug 11, 2011)

*Cowboys and Alien - 7/10 *

I really _really_ wanted to like this movie... but... some parts were just pants on head retarded.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Well Yip Man 2 is out
> 
> Legend of the Fist was better than Bodyguards and Assassins, even the plot line was more entertaining. I'd still say for you to see it, just don't pay.



Man, I bought Yip Man 2 before it was even released in the west (and reviewed it:  My reviews of  both YM movies got an assload of hits). 

I intend on netflixing Bodyguards and Assassins.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 11, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 9/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

Chicago | 8.5/10 | B+

Tons of flare, dark characters, and catchy music.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 11, 2011)

Final Destination 5 I think it was it? The recent one. 2/10.

Seriously, who wanted it? 5?


----------



## Burke (Aug 11, 2011)

Paul (DVD) - 79/100
Captain America - 88/100

2 different movies, but 2 i recommend.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 11, 2011)

super 8 - 6/10

strange film. it looked like they wanted to make ET, but jj abrams wanted a buttload of horror and got his nightmare-fuel alien design in. but then they decided to keep the heartwarming humans make peace with alien, alien goes home thing. which only works with cute, harmless ones. as opposed to murdering 10 foot-tall general grievous things.

couldn't decide whether it wanted to be et or some sort of urban alien (1979) remake, jarring and dissonant


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 11, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Final Destination 5 I think it was it? The recent one. 2/10.
> 
> Seriously, who wanted it? 5?



Me?

Although I want them to stop pretending that these are the last ones

AND DID ROGER EBERT FUCKING SPOIL THE ENDING IN THE DESCRIPTION OF HIS REVIEW!? I dont care how predictable it is. That shit PISSES ME OFF!


----------



## Yasha (Aug 11, 2011)

I enjoyed Bodyguards and Assassins a lot. B&A and Yip Man are 2 very different movies. Yip Man is character-centric and B&A is more plot-driven, but it also has some pretty amazing action choreography.

Yip Man > B&A >>> Yip Man 2


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 11, 2011)

Hobo with a Shotgun- I guess it was okay for what it was.

My rating: 5/10

Going to see Conan The Barbarian next week . Or if I can convince my dad, go to see Fright Night instead. Both would be good,but Fright Night looks better to me.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Hobo with a Shotgun- I guess it was okay for what it was.
> 
> My rating: 5/10
> 
> Going to see Conan The Barbarian next week . Or if I can convince my dad, go to see Fright Night instead. Both would be good,but Fright Night looks better to me.


Fright Night looks better. Conan doesn't look as NEARLY as good as the original.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 11, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I enjoyed Bodyguards and Assassins a lot. B&A and Yip Man are 2 very different movies. Yip Man is character-centric and B&A is more plot-driven, but it also has some pretty amazing action choreography.
> 
> Yip Man > B&A >>> Yip Man 2



I didn't even feel like I knew anything about the "bad guys" in it. Donnie Yen has a big fight scene against some guy I don't even remember seeing before(did he even have a name?). Though it was a decent fight scene and the best of the movie, so I can't say too many bad things about it.

I thought the action choreography was pretty weak. There was one decent fight scene in the entire movie. Most of the fight scenes had choppy editing...meaning instead of showing a full sequence, the film would cut in and out alot. I hate that. When I see a martial arts fight, I want to see most of the fight without the camera jumping to multiple different angles in the middle of sequences. 

Older Jackie Chan movies(police story, legend of drunken master, etc..) were awesome at showing full action sequences without the camera breaking away.


----------



## Koi (Aug 12, 2011)

*Tin Man, Episode 1: Into the Storm*

I'm trying really hard to like this, but.. I don't think I do?  I mean, I like _things_ about it, such as the concept and some of the costumes, and hey I am not complaining about Alan Cumming and Neal McDonough, but overall I feel like it can't quite shake the obvious fact that it's a Sci-Fi Orignal (sort of).  The script is kind of terrible in some places and acceptable in others, and the effects are often 'Holy green screen, Batman!' coupled with bad CGI.  The whole thing just falls flat for me.  (There's been more than one time when I found myself thinking, 'THIS won an Emmy?') I don't think I'm going to watch the other episodes.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2011)

*Soul Surfer** - 8/10
*At first, I was a little worried that this movie was gonna have a lot of religious overtones and shit, but it didn't. It was really an inspiration and a fantastic movie for anyone.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

I hated that movie. I mean, I'm a Christian and _I_ thought it was overly-preachy. It's as inoffensive as a freaking Disney Channel original movie, but to each his own.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 12, 2011)

I didn't think it was all that preachy at all and the slight mention of organized religion makes me physically ill. I just thought it was extremely inspirational. But, like you said, to each his own.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 12, 2011)

Koi said:


> *Tin Man, Episode 1: Into the Storm*
> 
> I'm trying really hard to like this, but.. I don't think I do?  I mean, I like _things_ about it, such as the concept and some of the costumes, and hey I am not complaining about Alan Cumming and Neal McDonough, but overall I feel like it can't quite shake the obvious fact that it's a Sci-Fi Orignal (sort of).  The script is kind of terrible in some places and acceptable in others, and the effects are often 'Holy green screen, Batman!' coupled with bad CGI.  The whole thing just falls flat for me.  (There's been more than one time when I found myself thinking, 'THIS won an Emmy?') I don't think I'm going to watch the other episodes.



This has been on my netflix queue for quite awhile now. It's always intrigued me but I could never bring myself to actually watch it. It being a Sci-Fi Original shouldn't have anything to do with it since I really liked the Dune miniseries they made. Though the Dune CGI was actually pretty decent, so maybe something like that would turn me off. I may give it a try soon, just so I can finally get it off my queue. 

Fat Head - 6/10
It's basically some guy who doesn't like Morgan Spurlock(SuperSize Me). He bitches about how wrong Morgan was in SuperSize Me. Gets a bunch of doctors who have books out already which follow the same line of thinking that he does and has them talk about what he agrees with. His premise is that he will eat fast food for 30 days but be able to lose weight. The documentary puts that on the backburner for awhile when he focuses his attention on the old food pyramid scheme. He also attacks the premise that poor people are undereducated and don't know enough about nutrition to make the proper choice in what to eat. Him and his doctors conclude that it is not saturated fats that are making people fat, but carbs, trans fats, and certain oils used in cooking since they aren't natural but have to be chemically extracted.

Now I'm not going to say that he isn't right at times and his logic makes sense, but he goes about it in a very snobbery way. In SuperSize Me, I didn't feel like Morgan Spurlock was preaching to me. This documentary makes me feel like I am being preached to and I am an idiot for disagreeing with him.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Fright Night looks better. Conan doesn't look as NEARLY as good as the original.


This.

Conan looks terrible.  I hope that film flops more than Mars Needs Moms.


----------



## Jena (Aug 12, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Fright Night looks better. Conan doesn't look as NEARLY as good as the original.



The new Conan movie is an adaptation of the original stories, not a remake of the Arnold movie. 

You probably already know that, but I thought I'd mention it because my friends IRL keep bitching about it.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 12, 2011)

Also it is an action movie in this day and age that wants to be rated R an that has to count for something.

*Dune (1984)* 8.5/10

I love this movie, I also love the books and the reason I love this movie is because of how unfilmable those books are and how they try and try and then once they need to abandon the books they feel right at home jumping away. Which creates a messy movie but one that I enjoy. The narration in the film is very clumsy and most of it including the introduction aren't really required. However the cast is great, the music is great, the design of the movie is great an it is just fun to watch being a fan how it goes.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

Dont be a Menace 9/10 very funny
Celtic Pride 8/10 funny


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 12, 2011)

Summer Wars /10

Bloody brilliant! My flatmate and I watch that genius film twice already, it's THAT good. :ho


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Aug 12, 2011)

Borat lol

8/10


----------



## DedValve (Aug 12, 2011)

I very much enjoyed Rise of the needs a shorter title of the Apes.

Hell I loved it. Though am I the only one that expected Tom Felton to say "Potter" in a nasty tone to Ceaser? XD


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Aug 12, 2011)

The Thing Prequel... 7.5/10

Some SFX need to be finished, a minor trim here and there and it'll fit nice on the shelf next to the 1982 film...


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2011)

How did you see it..........

Final Destination 5: C+

Better than the previous one......Maybe as good as the 3rd.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 12, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I didn't even feel like I knew anything about the "bad guys" in it. Donnie Yen has a big fight scene against some guy I don't even remember seeing before(did he even have a name?). Though it was a decent fight scene and the best of the movie, so I can't say too many bad things about it.
> 
> I thought the action choreography was pretty weak. There was one decent fight scene in the entire movie. Most of the fight scenes had choppy editing...meaning instead of showing a full sequence, the film would cut in and out alot. I hate that. When I see a martial arts fight, I want to see most of the fight without the camera jumping to multiple different angles in the middle of sequences.
> 
> Older Jackie Chan movies(police story, legend of drunken master, etc..) were awesome at showing full action sequences without the camera breaking away.



That guy was an MMA champion. His name is Cung Le. The fight scene between him and Donnie Yen was the main selling point of the entire movie. 

The only fight scene I remember being choppy was the beggar fighting with his fan. But that's understandable because the guy who played the beggar is an idol, naturally it takes a lot of editing efforts to make it look convincing. I didn't like that scene either, nor the character.

The best performance easily goes to the tycoon played by Wang XueQi. His gravitas and screen presence especially in the first half were amazing.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 12, 2011)

Yasha said:


> That guy was an MMA champion. His name is Cung Le. The fight scene between him and Donnie Yen was the main selling point of the entire movie.
> 
> The only fight scene I remember being choppy was the beggar fighting with his fan. But that's understandable because the guy who played the beggar is an idol, naturally it takes a lot of editing efforts to make it look convincing. I didn't like that scene either, nor the character.
> 
> The best performance easily goes to the tycoon played by Wang XueQi. His gravitas and screen presence especially in the first half were amazing.



I didn't know that. I still don't think it was that great of a fight scene. 

The brief fight scene where the assassins come through the roof in the ambush was really hard to follow and the camera jumped around too much. 

Yeah, his character was pretty pointless.

I agree, he was the best. I was kind of expecting Tony Leung Ka Fai to have the best performance. He did OK.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 12, 2011)

Stomp the yard 2: homecoming


----------



## Jena (Aug 12, 2011)

Overboard-1/10

Terrible movie. The premise is just horrendous. I know it's a dumb '80s comedy, but still...gah! 

"Oh Mr. Carpenter, I was a bitch to you so how delightfully opportunistic that I have developed amnesia and you can now take out your disproportionate revenge on me! Kidnapping and forced servitude are so hilarious! How witty! Oh I _do_ hope some crazy shenanigans take place! That would be most silly!"

There are just better cheesy '80s comedies out there. I've never liked this movie, and never will. It seems to have a strange cult-like following, though.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> Overboard-1/10



I've seen it. I thought it was amusing, like I do with most 80s comedies. It sounds like you've seen it multiple times..why watch it again if you know you will never like it?


----------



## Jena (Aug 12, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I've seen it. I thought it was amusing, like I do with most 80s comedies. It sounds like you've seen it multiple times..why watch it again if you know you will never like it?



The last time I watched the movie I was 6 or 7, so I thought my tastes might have changed.

That, and it was on TV and I couldn't be bothered to change the channel. 

I generally like 80s comedies, but I couldn't get into this one.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> Conan looks terrible.  I hope that film flops more than Mars Needs Moms.


Well the new Conan is suppose stick closer to the book series. My dad has read all of them,and is glad that it's sticking to the book . He didn't much like Arnold's Conan.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> The last time I watched the movie I was 6 or 7, so I thought my tastes might have changed.
> 
> That, and it was on TV and I couldn't be bothered to change the channel.
> 
> I generally like 80s comedies, but I couldn't get into this one.



Fair enough. I've done the same before. It's not on streaming netflix, otherwise I'd watch it again to make sure I still enjoy it. It's been a few years since I've seen it. I'm in the mood now for a good 80s comedy. 

You'd think Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn would make the perfect match for a late 80s movie.


----------



## Jena (Aug 12, 2011)

Nakor said:


> You'd think Kurt Russell and Goldie Hawn would make the perfect match for a late 80s movie.



Those two were the best part of the movie. If I remember correctly, they are married in real life, right?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes | 8.5/10 | B+


----------



## Rukia (Aug 12, 2011)

I have no intention of seeing Rise of the Apes.  But I like all of these annoyed Caesar images I keep seeing on the various boards I frequent.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

Shame; it's a good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 12, 2011)

But where else can you see James Franco get sodomized by an ape?

Formosa Betrayed: C-

Bland, mediocre, direct-to-DVD thriller. James Van Der Beek isn't a bad actor, but he's just bleh in this movie. There's no energy or fire to it. Just people talking softly.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes :: 8.5/10 (Solid B)*

I honestly didn't want to see this movie. The CGI looked like iRobot, and the movie looked like a reboot of a reboot of a reboot; but I am glad I went. The 'rise' of the Apes was the best part of the movie, and pretty much 3/4ths of it. Even though it was all buildup, it was good. I dunno how to explain it. The movie has some loose ends and some parts that should have been expanded on, but for some reason im okay with it. The CGI  grows on you as the movie goes, its not bad enough to detract you from the film. The best way to explain it would be comparing it to the CGI in X-Men: First Class, its not spectacular but it kind of gives the movie its own B movie style.

Overall, I feel like it was worth the ticket, so I recommend it.


----------



## Penance (Aug 12, 2011)

We might see the Mankees, depending on the sequel's setting...


----------



## Nakor (Aug 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> Those two were the best part of the movie. If I remember correctly, they are married in real life, right?



Exactly! I don't think they are married. I know they have kids together though. According to Wiki, they are just partners...so never officially married?


----------



## Jena (Aug 12, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> But where else can you see James Franco get sodomized by an ape?


Wait, what?



Nakor said:


> Exactly! I don't think they are married. I know they have kids together though. According to Wiki, they are just partners...so never officially married?



Yeah, I think you're right, actually. Well, it says that they're not married, anyway. I didn't know that they were still together, though. Good for them!


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 13, 2011)

*Coming to America* - 8/10

"sexual chocolate!"


----------



## Fassy (Aug 13, 2011)

*The Last Station *- 8.5/10
James McAvoy's reactions were funny. His character sneezing when he's nervous is sort of adorable. I really enjoyed this movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> We might see the *Mankees*, depending on the sequel's setting...



Mank?!**


----------



## G (Aug 13, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes 9/10
Yeah 3/4 of the movie is a build up
But it's really good
especially the part where the monkey jumps in the helicopter


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2011)

Where the fuck do you all go to school with these weird ass letter grade.

85 is a solid A

0-49 = F
50-59 = D
60-69 = C
70-79 = B
80-89 = A
90-100= A+


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

Where did _you_ got to school with that?


----------



## Grape (Aug 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Where the fuck do you all go to school with these weird ass letter grade.
> 
> 85 is a solid A
> 
> ...



Where do you go to school? Anything below 70 should be an F...

90-90 = same grade?

What's an A+? Is that what they tell you when you're in a sub par school and make an A?


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

At my school an A+ is a 99 or 100.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2011)

*Whip It*

Ellen Page did it again. She is the most gifted young actress I've seen since Natalie Portman. She injects life into every role she plays, and she does it with ease. Words can't express how much I admire her.

But don't get me wrong. Ellen Page didn't have to carry this film alone as she did Hard Candy or An American Crime. The supporting cast was terrific, too. Razor, Pash, Johnny Rocket, Birdman, Maggie Mayhem,....bunch of likeable characters who grew on me. The story was fun, moving and inspirational. Oh, and did I mention that this film was directed by Drew Barrymore?

Check it out, guys. It's a gem.

8.5/10



*Soul Surfer*

I watched this because of AnnaSophia Robb. I liked her a lot in the Bridge to Terabithia and thought she had got potentials. But I was disappointed after seeing this as I didn't see any significant improvement in her acting. Not just her, but everyone's acting was kind of mediocre and the plot was a little preachy and lacking in depth. Not recommended.

5.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, I think you're right, actually. Well, it says that they're not married, anyway. I didn't know that they were still together, though. Good for them!



I know, right! It's quite surprising actually. Don't see that in hollywood too often. 

The Whistleblower - 6/10
I fell asleep at the very end, but the rest of the movie was slightly confusing and not really interesting at all. I like these types of movies, so I was disappointed.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 13, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Ape 
TOMORROW.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2011)

The Red Shoes:  7/10.

I'm in a bit of a mood for horror since I will probably go see Final Destination tomorrow.

I enjoyed this one quite a bit.  I was really perplexed for a lot of the film and couldn't quite figure out how things would turn out.  Very satisfied with the conclusion.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 13, 2011)

Rise Of The Planet Of The Apes; 8.5/10 

awesome film Tom Felton  always a douche


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2011)

Yip Man - 8.5/10.

Holy shit.  I love how they set up the fight between Yip Man and the 10 Japanese men.  Excellent build up prior to that scene.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Where the fuck do you all go to school with these weird ass letter grade.
> 
> 85 is a solid A
> 
> ...



My school didn't even have A+....

It was

90-100= A
80-89= B
70-79= C
60-69 = D
0-59 = F


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 13, 2011)

My school didn't have letters at all, we have grades from 4 to 10 (4 is the worst, 10 is the best)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2011)

0-69 F
70-76 D
77-84 C
85-92 B
93-100 A

I went to a private school.  I graduated in 2001.  I always thought the grading scale was particularly difficult.  Gabe's explanation is pretty much the most common scale we see in the United States.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Where the fuck do you all go to school with these weird ass letter grade.
> 
> 85 is a solid A
> 
> ...



those are lenient grades. for me anything under a 60 was an F, under a 70 a D, under 80 a C under a 90 a B and 90 and up an a. an 85 was a B

Bride of Chucky 6/10
Indecent Proposal 7/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2011)

Assassination of a High-School President - 8/10

Enjoyable film inspired by noir thrillers, very comical, mainly because it takes itself very serious.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2011)

Jena said:


> My school didn't even have A+....
> 
> It was
> 
> ...



This is how it was when I went to high school



Rukia said:


> 0-69 F
> 70-76 D
> 77-84 C
> 85-92 B
> ...



I've had some college courses like this though

You just have a weird Canadian grading system Tal


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh right Canada that would probably make a large difference.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2011)

Taleran's school gives out Participation Medals.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes- 9/10

Holy shit. Amazing. Go, watch, now.


*Spoiler*: _Random thoughts_ 





Lucifer from Supernatural was in this movie lol
Who knew you could feel sympathy for bloodthirsty apes?
OMG REFERENCES TO THE ORGINAL!! (noteably: "Let go of me you damn dirty ape!"; the Mars spaceship from the original; Caesar's window drawing=symbol of the religion)
When Caeser spoke for the first time, I think the holy theater collectively gasped and said, "Oh shit."
Action was *amazing*. Actually held my breath at a couple of parts.
Great CG.
We need more movies like this!


----------



## Ash (Aug 13, 2011)

Mama Mia! 7/10

The soundtrack is great to sing along to. The movie itself is rather stupid, but funny at the same time. Basically if it didn't have the music it wouldn't be worth watching.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2011)

Yip Man 2 - 8/10.  Harder final fight this time around.  They did a really good job making us hate the Caucasian boxer.  What a fucking asshole!


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2011)

Now back to movies.

*The Warriors (1979)* 10/10

This movie is infectious, everything works so well together, the setting, the characters, the music, the fighting it all blends together, so much fun to watch. The rare cult film that surpasses the hype.

CAN YOU DIG IT?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Yip Man 2 - 8/10.  Harder final fight this time around.  They did a really good job making us hate the Caucasian boxer.  What a fucking asshole!



8?

But it's lame. =/


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 13, 2011)

She's Out of My League - 8/10

Hilarious movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2011)

I liked Yip man 2! Oh, and Final Destination 5 review is in signature.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 13, 2011)

Yasha said:


> 8?
> 
> But it's lame. =/


No.  It really is decent.

Jet Li's Fearless is lame.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 13, 2011)

Why are you guys calling it Yip Man is it some sort of Joke?


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 13, 2011)

Fearless is awesome!

and I dunno about the name. It seems like its called Yip Man as much as its called Ip Man.


----------



## Jena (Aug 13, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Fearless is awesome!
> 
> and I dunno about the name. It seems like its called Yip Man as much as its called Ip Man.



No, Fearless was stupid.

Forbidden Kindgom, on the other hand: now _there's_ an awesome modern martial arts movie!


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Yip Man 2 is a joke. Even Disney villains are more interesting than that loud-mouthed jerk. The only good scene is the table top fight between Donnie and Sammo. The final fight scene was lame as hell.


*Unknown*

It's a bit too stereotypical Hollywood (car chase, memory loss, etc.), but I like the twist. It's pretty neat.

And January Jones was hot. 

7/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Red Shoes:  7/10.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a mood for horror since I will probably go see Final Destination tomorrow.
> 
> I enjoyed this one quite a bit.  I was really perplexed for a lot of the film and couldn't quite figure out how things would turn out.  Very satisfied with the conclusion.


Now why in God's name would you wanna see Final Destination for ?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2011)

I heard the latest Donnie Yen movie, Wu Xia, is decent. I didn't get the chance to watch it though. I went to buy ticket last weekend but was told that they had to cancel it because I was the only one showing interest.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 13, 2011)

Transformers | 3.5/10 | D

Self-explanatory.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 13, 2011)

Transformers was actually good. Don't get why some people hate it.

Transformers 2 was the one that sucks. Don't get why some people like it.

Transformers 3 was....oh, I didn't watch it. Don't get why some people still went to see it after the trauma and brain damage they suffered from T2. Masochistic much?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 13, 2011)

Almost Famous 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

Project A - 8/10
Classic Jackie Chan movie. Great fight scenes coupled with amusing antics. the plot was decent too. Hopefully the sequel is just as good, about to watch it.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2011)

_Summer Wars_

Well, this was a crazy movie, to say the very least.  

It was overall very fun though. Hosoda's character animations don't always seem natural, and this becomes very apparent in a film like this where large groups of people are constantly together, but the backgrounds were beautiful. The look and energy of OZ was terrific with the spirited soundtrack doing its part in making this strange science fiction world all the more bombastic. 

You get a real feel of movement and busyness that you would normally see in a family film rather then an anime. Again though, this can't really be attributed to the character animations (which I thought were nothing special) as much as the direction and editing, especially in the first few scenes with the family. Great pacing here.

The plot I overall liked but allow me to be nitpicky here in saying that it really stretched my suspension of disbelief... you wanna know why the world's Super Powers and Fortune 500 companies aren't in the habit of revealing their secrets and business plans to their facebook accounts? Because that would be stupid. I don't care how big this OZ thing is, this would never happen. A good science fiction piece should be one that relays a real sense of danger in its particular message about the future and science, etc. Films like 2001: A Space Odyssey will always be effective because technology growing beyond us, as they present it, is actually possible. The governments of the world being stupid enough to handle their business with kitty avatars? Not so much. 

But really, that didn't trouble me too much. At the end of the day this was a film about family and its importance and place even in a busy and "e-connected" world. It was one of the better watches for me this year. 

*8.5/10*

Next up: The Girl who Leapt Through Time


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 14, 2011)

*The Green Hornet** - 8/10*
I found this movie to be really, really good. I think it has a lot to do with the fact that I love Seth Rogen. I feel like the story could have been a bit better, but Rogen made the movie really good.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No.  It really is decent.
> 
> Jet Li's Fearless is lame.



Fearless is okay. Hero is lame.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I said it




I guess ill finally watch Ip Man 2. Ive had it sitting in my room for 3 months...just sitting there.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2011)

Cleared all the movies sitting in my HDD except two (Hereafter and Whisper of the Heart). Guys, any recommendation of "movies I must see before I die or I'll regret it forever" or something like that? Time to replenish.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 14, 2011)

POTC: On Stranger Tides - 6.5/10.

It was decent, but some of it was ridiculous.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Cleared all the movies sitting in my HDD except two (Hereafter and Whisper of the Heart). Guys, any recommendation of "movies I must see before I die or I'll regret it forever" or something like that? Time to replenish.



I really really liked Whisper of the Heart! Studio Ghibli needs pick up the pace on releasing their movies in Blu-ray.


Project-A 2 - 8/10
Finally a sequel that is as good as the original. Fight scenes were good as usual, with crazy stunts. The comedy in this one was actually slightly better at times than the first movie. I wonder if this is when Jackie Chan got the idea of the Axe Gang from Legend of Drunken Master? In this one though they are pirates and their are only 8 of them, but they were carrying the same type of axes as the Axe Gang.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> No, Fearless was stupid.
> 
> Forbidden Kindgom, on the other hand: now _there's_ an awesome modern martial arts movie!



Bah, you of little taste! Fearless is one of the best martial arts movies of all time!


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 14, 2011)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes-B*
An effective, if standard, first act leads to a brilliantly done middle and a entertaining third.

The human drama in this film is a bit of a wash, with the scenes of CG-primates handily outclassing in terms of interest and acting. The scenes of Franco(Just a few steps above phoning it in) and his Alzheimer-inflicted father don't amount to much more than a plot device for the intelligence-breeding virus and for Caesar's encamp in what is essentially a monkey prison. As for Franco's love interest...well she's comely lady.

It's the scenes of Caesar's evolution from a accidental "Flowers for Algernon" case to a leader of the apes that make the movie. The early scenes of his growth are fine, but it's when a minor conflict arises in the Redwood Forest(hey guys, this takes place in San Francisco...just so you know), and Caesar starts to question his place in the world that the film hits its stride. This is in no small part due to the technology and craft powering every single artificial ape. Caesar's face is a wonder factory of emotion, running the full gamut of innocent joy, solemn contemplation, forlorn, and yes, unbridled rage. He's not the only ape that gets this treatment, many of the ones featured at the primate house have their own personalities. Which makes Caesar's climb up the prison yard hierarchy all the more satisfying. The scenes where he gains favor through acts of help, violence, intimidation, and ingenuity are great.

This of course leads to a jail break and the film's one real action scene which pratically takes up the entirety of the third act. It's totally fine and is a good payoff for all the build up of the first two acts, but with Franco's role in the film already being underwhelming up to this point, there was no way for his character to really amount to much importance during the climax...or the end for that matter. So his scenes don't do much than distract from the ape on man violence, which is pretty grand as the apes go and outwit the humans with some actual sharp tactics. If only the end scene wasn't so oddly "inspirational," what with no one not being aware of how these events affect the state of humankind in this series. Especially since the credit scene pretty weakly spells out disaster.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 14, 2011)

Cellular - 5/10

Basinger was probably the best part of the movie, otherwise it didn't have much going for it.


----------



## Penance (Aug 14, 2011)

^ Phone Booth was better...


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Summer Wars_
> 
> -snip-



Thank you for this review, cause after reading it I found and watched it.

Bloody hell, it was awesome.

As you said, it took some liberties with application of the supposed tech, but the hilarity and vivid imagery with it's poignant take on family allowed me to cut them far more slack than you probably did.

The scene with the uncle bringing his boat into the compound and dropping it into the koi pond just about slayed me. 

*9.5/10* for me.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Aug 14, 2011)

Jacob's Ladder 8/10

Could've been higher but I'd been spoiled to death about it already.

Nice influences on the Silent Hill series.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Thank you for this review, cause after reading it I found and watched it.
> 
> Bloody hell, it was awesome.
> 
> ...



Glad that someone is actually reading my stuff.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> No, Fearless was stupid.
> 
> Forbidden Kindgom, on the other hand: now _there's_ an awesome modern martial arts movie!


Forbidden Kingdom?  Is that the one with Jet Li and Jackie Chan?  Some kid from Boston ends up in ancient China and is a destined hero?  

THAT MOVIE WAS TERRIBLE!

It combined Dragonball Evolution and the Medallion.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Forbidden Kingdom?  Is that the one with Jet Li and Jackie Chan?  Some kid from Boston ends up in ancient China and is a destined hero?
> 
> THAT MOVIE WAS TERRIBLE!
> 
> It combined Dragonball Evolution and the Medallion.



.....I kinda liked it. 

*is mocked*


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Bah, you of little taste! Fearless is one of the best martial arts movies of all time!



I definitely don't remember thinking that Fearless was one of the best martial arts movies ever when I watched it. It was good, but nowhere in my mind was I thinking it was one of the best. 

I remember thinking that Hero was better. Not saying Hero is one of the best, but for reference.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2011)

Hero was pretty well regarded in North America.  And I think I originally decided to like it just because I bought into the hype.  But now that I have been able to distance myself from that I am able to be a bit more objective.  It was too artsy for my tastes.  It bored me at times.  House of Flying Daggers was another big North American release that came out the same year.  If I were being honest... I'd say I liked House of Flying Daggers more.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

John Tucker must die-7/10


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 14, 2011)

Zack and Miri Make A Porno- 6/10

Pretty retarded with a few good laughs, but the whole 'emotional' parts are annoying. Seth Rogen gets pretty old fast. Elizabeth Banks is hot as hell, though.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 14, 2011)

Zhang Yi Mou maybe a great art director, but he sucks at directing a movie or telling a story. I hate all his movies.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 14, 2011)

Hero had a pretty simple and easy to follow story you must just be slow 


*REDLINE (2010)* 10/10

This is a Madhouse anime feature from last year that finally got into video stores and appeared online before it comes out here early next year.

*MY FUCKING GOD* I love this movie. It is Wacky Races + F-Zero + Speed Racer + a smidge of Godzilla rolled together given the slickest presentation I have ever seen with a great soundtrack the movie has a really brisk pace is SO MUCH FUN and just all around probably my favorite movie of the year so far and I doubt anything will be able to top the enjoyment I had watching it for the rest of the year.

Can't wait to buy this on the Blu Ray because I have a feeling it will pop even more.

Best Animation I HAVE EVER SEEN.


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

Water for elephants 9/10

I just like the story


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hero was pretty well regarded in North America.  And I think I originally decided to like it just because I bought into the hype.  But now that I have been able to distance myself from that I am able to be a bit more objective.  It was too artsy for my tastes.  It bored me at times.  House of Flying Daggers was another big North American release that came out the same year.  If I were being honest... I'd say I liked House of Flying Daggers more.



We are complete opposites. I thought House of Flying Daggers was more artsy than Hero. I also was bored throughout most of the film. I think the first time I watched it I actually fell asleep. 



			
				Yasha said:
			
		

> Zhang Yi Mou maybe a great art director, but he sucks at directing a movie or telling a story. I hate all his movies.



I guess I can't really disagree much except for Hero. See my previous comments about House of Flying Daggers. I also tried watching Curse of the Golden Flower but I think I fell asleep watching that as well. I don't normally fall asleep when watching movies, so it's a bad sign if I do.

My Blueberry Nights - 7/10
I think it's the only English film by Wong Kar Wai. Norah Jones was OK as the lead. The weakest of the main characters. I actually would have preferred Rachel Weisz as the lead instead of her being a supporting actress(though she did a great job). Jude Law was the best in the film with David Strathairn as a close second. The plot flowed pretty good and the story was simple. I didn't always like editing and how some of the transitions were alittle too artsy. Not the weakest film I've seen by him. I'd rate them as follows:

Chungking Express - 10/10
In the Mood for Love -9/10
As Tears Go By - 8.5/10
2046 - 8/10
My Blueberry Nights - 7/10
Ashes of Time - 6/10

I'm going to try to watch Days of Being Wild today. If I get that far I may watch Fallen Angels as well. Happy Together is also on netflix streaming so I will probably try to get to that one this week as well.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 14, 2011)

Sucker Punch 7/10


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 14, 2011)

The Sugarland Express - 7/10


oh and Armageddon is on tv right now D:


----------



## Jena (Aug 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Forbidden Kingdom?  Is that the one with Jet Li and Jackie Chan?  Some kid from Boston ends up in ancient China and is a destined hero?
> 
> THAT MOVIE WAS TERRIBLE!
> 
> It combined Dragonball Evolution and the Medallion.



That movie was fun.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2011)

30 Minutes or less:  4/10.

I showed up at the theater intent on basically seeing 4-5 movies over this one.  Timing just didn't work out for me.

There were one or two funny parts.  But overall it was pretty idiotic.  Horrible Bosses is a brilliant film by comparison.

Save your money.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2011)

Unleashed is still worse than anything you guys have said. Worse than Hero, Daggers, Fearless, FK...etc. Twin Dragons is where its at.




Bad Teacher :: 8.2/10 (Solid B)

Actually pretty good and funny. I think it was better than Horrible Bosses, and the bad guy won!


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 14, 2011)

Got Netflix again, so I was watching Toy Story 3 and some Japanese movie I forgot the name of. xD

TS3 gets a 9/10 and that Japanese movie gets a 7/10, gonna check the name of it.

And Behind Enemy Lines: Colombia. Awesome movie, 10/10.


----------



## Jena (Aug 14, 2011)

Pocahontas (Disney) - 8/10
Betelgeuse- 8/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

Emma - 8/10
From what I can remember of the book, it's a great adaption. Alan Cumming was in it so that was fun. I like gwyneth paltrow as well.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 14, 2011)

How come no one explains their rating?


----------



## Jena (Aug 14, 2011)

0Fear said:


> How come no one explains their rating?



I usually do, but the last two movies I've watched I've posted in this thread before. Didn't feel like repeating myself.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 14, 2011)

*About the recent kung-fu flick discussion:*

Hero was awesome. 

Forbidden Kingdom was terrible. 

Fearless was meh. 

Unleashed I never saw the appeal in.

House of Flying Daggers I could not stay awake for... and I tried to watch it several times.



Taleran said:


> Hero had a pretty simple and easy to follow story you must just be slow
> 
> 
> *REDLINE (2010)* 10/10
> ...



Wow. Definitely have to check this out then.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 14, 2011)

When a stranger calls-7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I definitely don't remember thinking that Fearless was one of the best martial arts movies ever when I watched it. It was good, but nowhere in my mind was I thinking it was one of the best.
> 
> I remember thinking that Hero was better. Not saying Hero is one of the best, but for reference.



What I love about hero is the diversity between the fight scenes. EVERY fight scene -and there are a lot of them- is different and uniquely cool. Not to mention that the fights are top notch in general.

Thats why I think it's the best. 

I didnt like House of Flying Daggers. It's abrubt ending (due to an actress dying) is distracting, the dialogue is laughably bad, the relationships were paper thin and the fight scenes mediocre. Imo, its Zhang Yimou's weakest movie. 

The problem with "Hero" is that it gets old after initial viewing. "Curse of the Golden Flower" is good, but not really a kung fu film. "A Woman, a Gun and a Noodle Shop" is just okay and is also not a kung fu film


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2011)

Wild Target - 6/10.

Semi amusing.  Sort of like a British Grosse Point Blank.  

"You killed him?"  "I had to he was going to kill you."  "Okay, get in the car."  

I like Bill Nighy and Emily Blunt.  It's also intriguing to see Rupert Grint in another role.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 14, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes 7/10
Maybe it deserves more than that. I dont know. The first half had a good plot build but the rest was just Hulk smash chaos. Cant really expect anything different though. I liked the scenes where Ceaser was in the Ape house, especially with the showdown between the keeper. It was an ok movie.

The Help 8.5/10
It beat my expectations. It had it's touching moments, sad moments, and funny moments. Solid movie and it's good for anyone to see


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wild Target - 6/10.
> 
> Semi amusing.  Sort of like a British Grosse Point Blank.
> 
> ...



I'm assuming you saw this on netflix, because I just added it to my queue the other day. Looks like I shouldn't be in a rush to watch it, but still should watch it?

Astro Boy - 6.5/10
Eh.


----------



## Jena (Aug 14, 2011)

Hitch- 8.5/10
Very funny movie. I also like the two couples, especially the dynamic between the accountant and the celebrity. It's cute.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I'm assuming you saw this on netflix, because I just added it to my queue the other day. Looks like I shouldn't be in a rush to watch it, but still should watch it?
> 
> Astro Boy - 6.5/10
> Eh.


It depends on what you have in your queue.  Obviously it made the cut in mine.  It met my expectations.  It was mildly amusing.

There is a really funny scene involving Rupert Grint and a knife at the end.

Much better than that crappy 30 Minutes or Less I saw earlier today.  (Final Destination 5 plans fell through.)


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 14, 2011)

Wild Target was okay.

30 minutes or less: C+

Amusing, but not not especially memorable.

Samurai Spy+

Confusing, but well shot.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 14, 2011)

To explain myself about Hero. Its not a bad movie, and I was kind of trolling when I said it was lame. Its just whatever, in that middle area.

Forbidden Kingdom I expected to suck, but it defied the laws of the universe and ended up pretty good.

[YOUTUBE]O_05qJTeNNI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 14, 2011)

Kung Fu flicks are all about dem Shaw Bros. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Behold - Toad vs. Snake 


 

​


----------



## Nakor (Aug 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> Hitch- 8.5/10
> Very funny movie. I also like the two couples, especially the dynamic between the accountant and the celebrity. It's cute.


I thought so too. I really enjoyed it both times I saw it. 



Rukia said:


> It depends on what you have in your queue.  Obviously it made the cut in mine.  It met my expectations.  It was mildly amusing.
> 
> There is a really funny scene involving Rupert Grint and a knife at the end.
> 
> Much better than that crappy 30 Minutes or Less I saw earlier today.  (Final Destination 5 plans fell through.)



I have over a 100 movies on my queue. It seems that as soon as I make a slight dent in it, I end up adding more movies than I had to begin with. I've had Che on my queue for over 2 years. I'm beginning to doubt I will ever watch it.

Days of Being Wild - 8.5/10
Apparently this movie is a sort of prequel to In the Mood for Love and even somewhat a prequel to 2046 as a character appears in both. I think I need to watch all 3 again, but this time in order since it's been awhile since I've seen the other two. Anyway, Leslie Cheung was the highlight of the movie for me. While everyone else did a great job as well, I thought he kind of stole the show even though he was a huge dick. I love Maggie Cheung in everything she is in. In this and her earlier movies(Police Story, Police Story 2, Project A 2) she is just gorgeous. Even in her later movies earlier this decade she is still good looking. I kind of didn't like the ending of the movie, especially with what happened to Leslie Cheung's character. It just felt too sudden. But I kind of like the link between his character in this and Tony Leung's character in In the Mood for Love and 2046. I sort of wish all of Wong Kar Wai's movies didn't have such depressing themes.


----------



## Grape (Aug 14, 2011)

So is IP MAN worth watching?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 15, 2011)

*Fat Head** - 4/5*
Not a while lot to say about this movie. I liked it a lot.

*Bowling for Columbine** - 2/5
*Kind of funny and interesting, but not nearly as good as I had expected it to be after seeing Fahrenheit 9/11.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 15, 2011)

Panic said:


> *Fat Head** - 4/5*
> Not a while lot to say about this movie. I liked it a lot.



Really? The guy did make some interesting points, but he did it in such a condescending way. I rated it a few pages ago.

Fallen Angels - 8/10
First off, the assassin chick was so sexy. I thought the story was going to focus on the two assassins, but it veered off to focus on a strange guy who breaks into stores at night and tries to sell the food or other merchandise to people at late hours to make money for himself. I really enjoyed his relationship with his father. There are also two other women linked to the two male characters of the show. Both of these women are very strange in their own way and I felt they were on screen a little too long. The two assassins relationship is another wong kar wai classic of pining for love that never happens. There is a brief flicker of happiness at the end, but its only a motorcycle ride away from ending.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 15, 2011)

Insidious 6/10

Not scary what so ever.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Days of Being Wild - 8.5/10
> Apparently this movie is a sort of prequel to In the Mood for Love and even somewhat a prequel to 2046 as a character appears in both. I think I need to watch all 3 again, but this time in order since it's been awhile since I've seen the other two. Anyway, Leslie Cheung was the highlight of the movie for me. While everyone else did a great job as well, I thought he kind of stole the show even though he was a huge dick. I love Maggie Cheung in everything she is in. In this and her earlier movies(Police Story, Police Story 2, Project A 2) she is just gorgeous. Even in her later movies earlier this decade she is still good looking. I kind of didn't like the ending of the movie, especially with what happened to Leslie Cheung's character. It just felt too sudden. But I kind of like the link between his character in this and Tony Leung's character in In the Mood for Love and 2046. I sort of wish all of Wong Kar Wai's movies didn't have such depressing themes.



One of my all-time favourite HK movies. 

But I don't like In the Mood for Love. I'm not sure why, I just don't like it.


----------



## Asura (Aug 15, 2011)

Rise of Planet of the Apes - 8/10
I really liked the movie, especially the clues regarding the previous movie which I loved as well! and besides, the apes are so cute, yeah! <333


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 15, 2011)

Green Lantern: Emerald Knights - 7/10

Epic animation, however, a few of the stories were boring. The First Lantern and Laira's story were boring/lame as fuck, while Mogo's, Abin's, and especially Kilowog's were interesting. It's also weighed down by Krona as the final villain who is nothing but a generic doomsday villain. Still pretty good, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 15, 2011)

Le Samourai - 7.5/10


I went into this movie all hyped. It was pretty interesting, Jef is a very cool customer, but I felt that the ending was a little too artistically vague for my tastes. Some of the movie makes no sense. Like how Jef knew about the bug. 

Of the two or three French films I've seen I'd rank this as #2, right behind Le Trou but not anywhere near as good.


----------



## Misha-San (Aug 15, 2011)

Smurfs 7/10 =[


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

3 ninjas-10/10 
Love that movie.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So is IP MAN worth watching?


Masterpiece.  Four stars out of five.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

Due Date 8/10 funny
The Other Guys 9/10 very funny


----------



## Nakor (Aug 15, 2011)

Yasha said:


> One of my all-time favourite HK movies.
> 
> But I don't like In the Mood for Love. I'm not sure why, I just don't like it.



Haha. In the Mood for Love is my favorite of the 3 and my second favorite of WKW movies. What did you think of 2046? Lulu/mimi is back.

Any other wong kar wai movies that I should see?

Happy Together - 8.5/10
Finally a HK WKW movie that has a happy/optimistic ending to it. It only had to have Happy in the title of the movie for it to occur. Leslie Cheung and Tony Leung are of course awesome and since most of the movie was focused on them, in particular Tony Leung, I loved it. Leslie Cheung was such a dick though and a horrible BF. I liked the story between Tony Leung and the other guy who worked at the restaurant with him. The scene at the end in the night market was real cool too. 

Now that I think about it more, I think I ran out of WKW movies that are necessary to see.


----------



## Jena (Aug 15, 2011)

Day After Tomorrow- 7/10

This movie is terrible. There's no point in pretending like it isn't. It's absolutely ridiculous. But, for some reason, I still enjoyed it. Sometimes you just need a good stupid disaster movie, you know?

And Jake Gyllenhaal is such a beautiful man. pek


----------



## Nakor (Aug 15, 2011)

Ninja - 7/10
Surprisingly this was rather entertaining. The fight scenes were pretty decent and while the plot wasn't anything special and was mostly very unrealistic, it flowed well and kept me interested. The female actress was rather attractive too, which only made it better. The male lead was some white guy I've never heard of. I'd rather it be an asian guy as the lead, him being a white dude makes the whole modern ninja theme more ridiculous than it already is.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 15, 2011)

Midnight Cowboy ~ 9/10

Awesome movie, i don't know why i hadn't seen it before, the plot is excellent an it really achive to show you the ruthless that can be the big cities, also despite being a quite depressive story is doesn't fall in the melo drama or the cheap angst, Dustin Hoffman does a wonderfull job acting as Ratso, making him a really likable and tragic character.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 15, 2011)

Iron Monkey - 9/10
This was an awesome movie. Cool fights, good plot, and some funny scenes. I really liked how it was kind of a prequel to the Once Upon a Time in China movies, at least in the sense that it showed a young Wong Fei Hung.


----------



## MVP inactive (Aug 15, 2011)

smurfs 6/10 it was meh :/


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Ninja - 7/10
> Surprisingly this was rather entertaining. The fight scenes were pretty decent and while the plot wasn't anything special and was mostly very unrealistic, it flowed well and kept me interested. The female actress was rather attractive too, which only made it better. The male lead was some white guy I've never heard of. I'd rather it be an asian guy as the lead, him being a white dude makes the whole modern ninja theme more ridiculous than it already is.



The main guy is Scott Adkins, who could very well be a kickass action star if he plays his cards right. He's mainly known for being the villain in Undisputed 2 and reforming in Undisputed 3. His fight scenes are amazing, probably the best I've ever seen for a western martial arts film. 

"Ninja" was probably his worst though in terms of acting. It was a generic role to begin with and he is just average in it. I reviewed it (
). 

I'd strongly suggest you give Undisputed 2 and 3 a chance. Neither are great in terms of story/acting, but the fights are epic. 

I actually met one of the guys in that movie. He was the the 2nd-in-command to the teacher who gets killed pretty quickly against the main villain. He's a pretty funny guy, but I dont think he got any lines in that movie.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 16, 2011)

*The Perfect Score** - 3/5
*Something that has been in my Netflix queue forever and I have just never watched. Decided out of boredom to watch it tonight. Not great, but not horrible. Just okay.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 16, 2011)

M. Night's The Last Airbender - 2/10
2 points for making me laugh, even if it was laughing at it, still counts for something. There's so much wrong with this movie, terrible acting, lame dialogue, how atrociously butchered the characters are for an adaptation blah blah blah...you've probably heard it before. So yeah, I watched it because it was on instant streaming on Netflix, I wish it weren't.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 16, 2011)

*Apocalypto (2006)* 10/10

Mel Gibson is one of those people who I can avoid all the shit they do outside of making movies because when they make movies GODDAMN can they make movies.

Visceral, Action Packed, Awesome to look at, shot beautifully and nothing really more than a barebones chase movie. 

This movie knows exactly what it wants to do so it cranks that to 11 and then doesn't hold back from anything. Hard hitting, blood soaked, and a damn fun ride.


----------



## Distance (Aug 16, 2011)

*Source Code* - 6.9/10


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 16, 2011)

Nightmare on Elm street-8/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The main guy is Scott Adkins, who could very well be a kickass action star if he plays his cards right. He's mainly known for being the villain in Undisputed 2 and reforming in Undisputed 3. His fight scenes are amazing, probably the best I've ever seen for a western martial arts film.
> 
> "Ninja" was probably his worst though in terms of acting. It was a generic role to begin with and he is just average in it. I reviewed it (
> ).
> ...



His acting was very stiff. He did well in the fight scenes. I figured the fight scenes were going to be awful, but they surprised me and were decent. I did like how they didn't make things too dark, I was able to see all the fight scenes completely. With Ninja Assassin, I had trouble seeing what was going on a lot of the time due to the lighting.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

harry potter 6. It was pretty cool,actually. 8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 16, 2011)

Law Abiding Citizen - 4/10

Well, I thought the tragedy happened too soon. We didn't get to know his family life better and the only thing that reminded us about them was him always holding that bracelet. So in the end I didn't care much for Clyde and his crusade.
Also, I'm pretty sure the creators wanted to make this as morally ambigious as possible, having us feel that Clyde might be the good guy and Nick and co the bad guys, questioning our beliefs etc. It didn't work on me. There wasn't even a proper transition with Clyde turning into this genius-psycho.
And the ending was terrible, starting with them figuring out that he made a tunnel into the prison to how the attorney of all people decided to put the bomb under his bed, lol.
And one thing that really didn't make sense: throughout the movie I felt that Clyde's crusade wasn't just about the law system's fault, but it was also to show that deals with criminals shouldn't be made. And in the end when Nick refuses to make a deal with Clyde saying he doesn't deal with murderers, Clyde even says how he was a good teacher after all. Yet he pushes the button.
Basically the ending felt like that Jodie Foster movie The Brave One. No sense, wrong message...plain rubbish.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 16, 2011)

^ what

Rise of The Planet of the Apes: 10/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

Dylan Dog: Dead of Night - 6/10


Now I knew going in that this was a comic book movie. However, I've never read the comic. That shit looks stupid.




The movie I enjoyed. Kind of a generic plot (big bad trying to resurrect a bigger bad to take over the world--yeah, that's new), but I forgive them for it. Action was sparse and kind of dull. I especially didn't care for the stylized "gunfight" at the end. 

The parts I did enjoy were the zombie guy's coping with being a zombie (kinda), the atmosphere/lore of the movie, the moderately decent werewolves and vampires, and the investigative scenes. 

Nothing was incredibly well-done, but nothing was really shitty either. Decent movie.


----------



## Bluebeard (Aug 16, 2011)

_Rango -_ 9/10

Great movie. Excellent animation, soundtrack... Maybe I'm just a sucker for Western, though.


----------



## Ash (Aug 16, 2011)

Final Destination. 7/10

One of the reasons I will NEVER step foot on a plane.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Ash said:


> Final Destination. 7/10
> 
> One of the reasons I will NEVER step foot on a plane.



I was totally scared of that movie when i was younger xD


----------



## Ash (Aug 16, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> I was totally scared of that movie when i was younger xD



It still scares me


----------



## Jena (Aug 16, 2011)

Ash said:


> Final Destination. 7/10
> 
> One of the reasons I will NEVER step foot on a plane.



This was on TV recently and that scene _still_ scares the crap out of me. Especially the part when the girl falls out of the open hole.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 17, 2011)

*Steve Byrne: Happy Hour** - 5/5
*Steve Byrne is one of my favorite comedians. I love everything that he does and how he is so visual with his jokes. Amazing comedy show. I might download it so I can still have it to watch once Netflix takes it off of instant streaming.

*Futurama: Bender's Game** - 4/5
*Not the best full-length special that Futurama has, but still fucking hilarious. I mean, come on. It's Futurama, people!

*WWE: The Very Best Of WCW Monday Nitro** - 3/5
*I felt like it was a good documentary and they showed a lot of classic moments in WCW history, but I feel like they left out a lot of good shit...


----------



## Fraust (Aug 17, 2011)

Pulp Fiction: 8
Goodfellas: 6
King of New York: 8
Shawshank Redemption: first hour and a half: 5. last 45 minutes: 9.
The Deer Hunter: Christopher Walken: 10. Everything else, 7.5 or 8.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 17, 2011)

> One of the reasons I will NEVER step foot on a plane.



That's retarded.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 17, 2011)

Dragon Lord - 7/10
Jackie Chan movie. This one seemed to be more comedy that action. Still some good fight scenes and the comedy was amusing at times.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That's retarded.


It's foolish to let a film dictate your life.

So much for being well traveled.


----------



## Ash (Aug 17, 2011)

You apparently failed at reading comprehension. I said it was ONE of the reasons, not the defining one. The movie only accentuates my current fear of airplanes.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes....because fear is based in logic, as we all know. 


Everyone [I'd hope, anyway] knows that the chances of you dying in a car crash are significantly higher than a plane crash, but that doesn't magically mean that people are unafraid of flying in planes. Just like how people are afraid of spiders despite the fact that most of them aren't poisonous.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, so I watched Evan Almighty. 

Still kinda funny. 7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't see the problem. "Jaws" scared people into wanting to stay away from the Ocean. 



Nakor said:


> Dragon Lord - 7/10
> Jackie Chan movie. This one seemed to be more comedy that action. Still some good fight scenes and the comedy was amusing at times.



That movie was a total mess, but a sometimes really good one. Some of the stunts/fights were amazing and I occasionally laughed. But the film drops its love story out of nowhere, lol.

It's Jackie Chan probably at his most.......unfocused and ambitious.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I don't see the problem. "Jaws" scared people into wanting to stay away from the Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Back when I was a kid when I watched Jaws,I had a dream where the shark bit my genitals off . Jesus it was horrible .


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 17, 2011)

New Jack City-8/10


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 17, 2011)

Bluebeard said:


> _Rango -_ 9/10
> 
> Great movie. Excellent animation, soundtrack... Maybe I'm just a sucker for Western, though.



The animation was really very good.  The characters, almost all of them, were visually disturbing.  I think my favorite was the chicken with the arrow through its skull/eye.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 17, 2011)

The Beaver | 8/10 | B

It can be both funny and moving, but some of the set-up feels underdeveloped, and I personally found it somewhat difficult at certain times to take the beaver puppet seriously.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> That movie was a total mess, but a sometimes really good one. Some of the stunts/fights were amazing and I occasionally laughed. But the film drops its love story out of nowhere, lol.
> 
> It's Jackie Chan probably at his most.......unfocused and ambitious.



The love story does lead nowhere in the end. It was strange..I kept waiting for it, but nothing ever came of it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 17, 2011)

Insidious- It was decent I guess.

My rating: 6.1/10


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 18, 2011)

Priest - 5/10 decent action movie
Illusionist (Animated) - underwhelming and I will leave it at that


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 18, 2011)

13 Assassins - 7/10

Good flick, but nothing special. And those cgi cows were hilarious.

Clash of the Titans - 5/10

Wasn't as bad as I thought it to be. But damn, Worthington. Someone should make a "the 100 faces of" pic of him.


----------



## b0rt (Aug 18, 2011)

The Rundown ~ 7/10

not bad, pretty funny. but ya know had its moments in the movie where I did yawn.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 18, 2011)

The Inbetweeners Movie; 9.5/10

Funniest piece of shit I have ever seen. Absolutely _loved_ it, despite never watching the TV show, the film didn't fail to make me laugh at all and followed it perfectly.
Good jokes, good scenes, good chemistry, good everything. Highly Recommend.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2011)

Devil: B

Man, M. Night sure is pretentious with his "Night Chronicles Part 1" tag. I like this movie but it has a lot of little minor faults that either take away from the suspense (the supernatural bits like the face and the brief shot of the devil in true form) and some really bad dialogue bits (the "everyone goes wrong when he's here" scene). Yet it's ending actually surprised me (it doesnt end like your typical horror film) and it moves very well.

Certainly M. Night's best movie (even though he didnt write/direct it) since......I dunno, "Signs".

The Oxford Murders: B-

Ow, not sure if I should review this. It's either a bad movie that thinks its good and somewhere along the line, the illusion occasionally becomes a reality or it's a good movie dragged down by some faulty ideas.


----------



## Jena (Aug 18, 2011)

The Dark Knight- 9.5/10 Love this movie.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

Batman & Robin 8/10


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Aug 18, 2011)

The Talented Mr Ripley 7/10

Great acting and great characters, in particular the main charachter (Damon) and Jude Law's charachter. However the story doesn't really take of until around one hour into the movie and so the first hour is slightly dull and too long.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Oxford Murders: B-
> 
> Ow, not sure if I should review this. It's either a bad movie that thinks its good and somewhere along the line, the illusion occasionally becomes a reality or it's a good movie dragged down by some faulty ideas.



I've seen this movie before. I can't remember anything about it though other than Frodo is in it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I've seen this movie before. I can't remember anything about it though other than Frodo is in it.



I saw you gave it a 6/10 as I wondered if anyone else had seen it.


----------



## krnbboyj (Aug 18, 2011)

Rise of The Planet of the Apes: 9/10


----------



## Jena (Aug 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Batman & Robin 8/10



I'm surprised you've rated it so high. I don't think I've ever met anyone who liked this movie.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I'm surprised you've rated it so high. I don't think I've ever met anyone who liked this movie.



*raises hand*

It is my favorite of the first 4 Batman movies.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm not gonna auto-shoot you down, but why?


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not gonna auto-shoot you down



Can I do it then?


----------



## Jena (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *raises hand*
> 
> It is my favorite of the first 4 Batman movies.





I'm not trying to mock you or anything, I'm legitimately curious why.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 18, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes.

9/10 - Really good movie.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:
			
		

> I saw you gave it a 6/10 as I wondered if anyone else had seen it.



Did you watch it on netflix? That's where I saw it. I've watched alot of mystery movies on there, which is the only reason I even heard of it before.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm not gonna auto-shoot you down, but why?





Jena said:


> I'm not trying to mock you or anything, I'm legitimately curious why.



It is the only one of those movies with a truly consistent tone. It is bombastic, audacious and in many ways like the 60s TV show re-purposed through modern ascetics (at the time). It is so much fun. Also Mr. Freeze and Poison Ivy are totally consistent with how villains would act in the world portrayed Turned to 11 in campy and over the top.

Also It doesn't have Dr. Chase Meridian which really bogs down Batman Forever.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It is the only one of those movies with a truly consistent tone. It is bombastic, audacious and in many ways like the 60s TV show re-purposed through modern ascetics (at the time). It is so much fun. Also Mr. Freeze and Poison Ivy are totally consistent with how villains would act in the world portrayed Turned to 11 in campy and over the top.
> 
> Also It doesn't have Dr. Chase Meridian which really bogs down Batman Forever.




*Spoiler*: __ 



_Cowabuuuuuungaaaaaaaaaaaa!_


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> It is the only one of those movies with a truly consistent tone. It is bombastic, audacious and in many ways like the 60s TV show re-purposed through modern ascetics (at the time). It is so much fun. Also Mr. Freeze and Poison Ivy are totally consistent with how villains would act in the world portrayed Turned to 11 in campy and over the top.



Wow, disagree. 

Clooney was awful, the plot barely made any sense, Bat-Girl was Alicia Silverstone and whatever that movie had it can't be called "camp". Tommy Lee Jones as Two-Face was camp (in fact, your entire paragraph sounds like its referring to Batman Forever). Arnie as Mr. Freeze was cruel and unusual punishment.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wow, disagree.
> 
> Clooney was awful, the plot barely made any sense, Bat-Girl was Alicia Silverstone and whatever that movie had it can't be called "camp". Tommy Lee Jones as Two-Face was camp (in fact, your entire paragraph sounds like its referring to Batman Forever). Arnie as Mr. Freeze was cruel and unusual punishment.



This is where I disagree. 

Enjoying Tommy Lee Jones as Camp but then Calling bullshit on Arnold Freeze is flat wrong and reeks of Nostalgia Goggles.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> This is where I disagree.
> 
> Enjoying Tommy Lee Jones as Camp but then Calling bullshit on Arnold Freeze *is flat wrong and reeks of Nostalgia Goggles*.



Oh no you didn't!  

There is a HUGE difference in range between Jones and Arnie. Tommy Lee Jones had the talent to make Two-Face work in that movie. There is a sense of madness and joy to his performance. Arnold doesn't have any range. He can only be big and Austrian... he brought being big and Austrian to a character that was neither of those things. 

Beyond that, campiness does not= bad acting. You still have to be convincing and energentic and things. Arnold was pretty much just reading campy (we'll call it "campy" but I really mean awful) dialogue.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Watch the movie again, he is having a BLAST reading those lines. It is so deliberate just like the actual split personality of Two Face on display in Forever.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Watch the movie again, he is having a BLAST reading those lines. It is so deliberate just like the actual split personality of Two Face on display in Forever.



Dude, would you really ask me to subject myself to that again? 

And it really doesn't matter if Arnold was having fun because no one else was having fun with him.  


To be more serious, even though Arnold was an abysmal miscast Mr. Freeze doesn't lend himself that well to the campy style regardless because of his very tragic past. Now in Forever they had the good sense to really gloss over Dent's emotional and psychological trauma and only show the hilarious (in that movie anyway ) results.... In Batman & Robin the entire sad story is retold and is kinda the main focus in the plot. That was just poor writing. To have such a morally conflicted and reasonably deep character saying things like "LET'S KICK ICE!" and then trying to have the big emotional ending with the wife... yeah, it didn't really work for me.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> And it really doesn't matter if Arnold was having fun because *no one else was* having fun with him.



We were clearly not watching the same movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Did you watch it on netflix? That's where I saw it. I've watched alot of mystery movies on there, which is the only reason I even heard of it before.



I rented it on netflix, yes.

As for Batman and Robin, I didnt mind the camp. But I felt it was lazy camp. The original 60's movie had surprisingly intelligent and witty camp. With that said, I prefer Batman and Robin over Batman Forever.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> We were clearly not watching the same movie.



I was referring to the audience, not the cast. The cast was *forced* to have a good time here.  

Campiness really works best if the audience is on it rather then being confused and horrified by it. Now put that hideous pic away!



MartialHorror said:


> As for Batman and Robin, I didnt mind the camp.



Hmph.



> *But I felt it was lazy camp.*



YES! 



> The original 60's movie had surprisingly intelligent and witty camp.



Yesss.... 



> With that said, I prefer Batman and Robin over Batman Forever.



Oh.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

When I say it is my favorite of the first 4 movies I mean simple.

Batman 66 Movie >>>>> The Dark Knight >>>> Batman Begins >>>>>>>>>>>> Batman & Robin >>> Batman Forever >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman >>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman Returns


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2011)

Batman Returns >>>>>>>>>>> Batman >> The Dark Knight >>>> Batman Begins >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman Forever >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Batman and Robin.

imo

EDIT: This is personal preference, not film quality.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

That is unreal.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Having Batman 66' as your first pick shows that you do know what real camp looks like... but then you tell me this is good watchin': 



Taleran, I used to be more confident in you but I'm going to file your taste under "?" now.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2011)

What's my taste under, George?


----------



## Jena (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> We were clearly not watching the same movie.



See, this moment just filled me with rage.

...even though I was like 5 years old when this movie came out. 


I guess it's just personal preference, but this was the only Batman movie that I actively disliked. It was ridiculously over the top and just....not entertaining. For me.

And I've always been a big Arnold fan, but....this was not the highlight of his career.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Having Batman 66' as your first pick shows that you do know what real camp looks like... but then you tell me this is good watchin':
> 
> 
> 
> Taleran, I used to be more confident in you but I'm going to file your taste under "?" now.



What are you feelings on the The Spirit movie? Batman and Robin is fun in the same way that movie is.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What's my taste under, George?



Hard to say. I think we are usually on the same page... there was that Rocky V business though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I was referring to the audience, not the cast. The cast was *forced* to have a good time here.
> 
> Campiness really works best if the audience is on it rather then being confused and horrified by it. Now put that hideous pic away!
> 
> ...



Tbf, I really don't like Batman Forever. Both are crap movies. BAR uses its CGI visual style better, while Forever tries to be Burton-ish with it (and it doesnt work).


----------



## Stunna (Aug 18, 2011)

lol, I still like Rocky V, but you helped me see it's faults. I like all the Rocky movies, imperfections and all.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 18, 2011)

Taleran said:


> What are you feelings on the The Spirit movie? Batman and Robin is fun in the same way that movie is.



Never saw The Spirit. Heard it was dreadful. Its on my list of things to watch.

But you have to understand, I had expectations for Batman and Robin while I'll go in with low expectations for The Spirit.



MartialHorror said:


> Tbf, I really don't like Batman Forever. Both are crap movies. BAR uses its CGI visual style better, while Forever tries to be Burton-ish with it (and it doesnt work).



Forever is far from a good Batman film, but Carrey and Jones really saved it for me. Especially Carrey.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 18, 2011)

See I had none of the expectations you did about Batman & Robin.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2011)

I sold out tonight.  I saw a film in the dreaded third dimension.  I was faced with an difficult decision.  Wait an hour and a half and see it in the proper format or suck it up and pay for the gimmick.  I didn't wait.  

Final Destination 5 - 6/10.

Much better than the last one.  Probably one of the best in the series.  I liked the new rule.  I know it doesn't really make sense, but I like that it sort of brought morality into the story.  What would you be willing to do to live?  I don't think the concept was explored enough but it was still an interesting idea.

The "accidental" deaths were pretty well done.  A guy makes fun of a Buddha statue and it comes back to haunt him.  Really these death scenes were well orchestrated.  I'm sure Martial would agree.  Everyone seems to die as a result of their achilles heel.  The girl that died during the bridge collapse died because she wasn't able to see.  Her second death is the result of Lasik gone bad.  Beautiful irony.

I like that we are back to the beginning.  The survivors all die on the plane that launched this series!  Well done!

I'm going to go back and watch the film when it comes out on Netflix.  I am determined to find something out of place.  A car that came out in 2006.  An inappropriate sports poster.  Something.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2011)

Planet of the Apes: 8/10 (one of those points deducted because Mark Wahlberg is such a pointless actor. He has one personality, and one face. )

Rise of the Planet of the Apes: 9/10 The only reason it's not 10 is because I watched a cam version, the subtitles for the sign language scenes were in some crazy language, and I thought it was a direct prequel to the other which is my own mistake, lol. I was looking for similar names and stuff.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

*Swimming With Sharks - 8.3/10 :: A*

This is a tough one to explain the rating. The plot itself is good, not excellent but good. Overall the acting is pretty decent, with the exception of Spacey because he was a BAMF. Frank Whaley reminded me of Broderick, but I guess he gets the job done.

So why does it get an A? 
Reason: The 3rd Act + Kevin Spacey. Seriously, he is the reason to watch the movie if nothing else. The message of the movie and everything else just shines at the end with the rest of the movie being all buildup to something great.

Its not the best movie or one of my favorites, but it was worth my time. Spacey was Oscar worthy and the theme of the movie was great. It was just executed extremely well.


----------



## Pineapples (Aug 19, 2011)

_In the City of Sylvia _
*8* out of 10

Such an intriguing film. I was a bit wary watching this one, but ended up being really drawn into it. Also, this was beautifully shot. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 19, 2011)

harry potter 7 part 1.

7.5/10..I expected way more action and things actually happen.
It was just the same over and over again.Hope the last part will be better(gonna watch it 2morrow)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Never saw The Spirit. Heard it was dreadful. Its on my list of things to watch.
> 
> But you have to understand, I had expectations for Batman and Robin while I'll go in with low expectations for The Spirit.
> 
> ...


The Spirit is awful .


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I like that we are back to the beginning.  The survivors all die on the plane that launched this series!  Well done!



Isn't that spoilers...not like I give two shits about that series though.

_*30 Minutes or less-D*_
Consistent chortles but barring one great racial profiling code word, nothing really gut-busting. The film also dip to frequently into being crass for the sake of crassness, mostly from Danny Mcbride's character. It was also pretty weak stuff too. A disappointment considering how I like pretty much everyone involved.

*Fright Night-C*
I haven't seen the original, but from what I heard it mixed humor and horror well together...this one doesn't. The first half is pretty slow, with most of the characters being douchebags and the most of the dialog detailing that everyone thinks everyone else is a douchebag rather than any real humor. Once the serious bits come into play, they're alright but not nearly as tense as it attempts to be. Which is a shame, what with film being relatively stringy with its gore, seems they were trying to get more genuine scares rather than the gross-out shlock kind. It also peaks around the middle, with the bike scene that they had in the trailers, the last act reserved for standard vampire fair.

I was never bored with it though, it may not reach the peaks it set out for, it does a passable job. Also saw it in 3D, I'd advise not too. There's really not much use of it after the opening scene. A aeriel shot of houses is kind of cool providing some neat depth, and they over do it a bit with but a stationary object on one side with a object somewhat moving toward the audience on the other side of the screen. It's the indoor scenes that suffer from the 3D. The lighting for the interiors don't lend themselves to well to the 3D darkening, leaving them looking muddied and underdeveloped. Took off my glasses when I noticed that, the lighting looked just fine.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Isn't that spoilers...not like I give two shits about that series though.


Exactly.  That's why I assumed it was okay.  I went to a 7 PM show.  There were including myself three people in the theater.

Glad to see you agree about 30 Minutes or Less.  A disappointing effort from the guy behind Zombieland.

I'll probably see Fright Night tonight.  I also haven't seen the original.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2011)

Spy Kids 4(?) - 1/10

With atrocious writing, acting, special effects and Jessica Alba mistaken as an actress... This one takes the cake.

Robert Rodriguez... srsly, wtf are you doing?


----------



## Taleran (Aug 19, 2011)

He is making movies specifically aimed at his kids.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Lion King 2- 6.75/10
Obviously not on par with original Lion King, but as far as Disney sequels go this is easily the best. The idea is really good, but sometimes the execution is lackluster. The music also varies from good to tolerable to terrible. Kids will definitely like it. 

I was going to rate it 6.5, but I remember having somewhat of a nostalgic attachment to this movie so I had to give it another .25.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 19, 2011)

The We are One and Little Kovu songs are worth a few points by themselves.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2011)

Taleran said:


> He is making movies specifically aimed at his kids.


No, he's making movies specifically aimed at brick walls.
Or his kids are brain dead.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 19, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Isn't that spoilers...not like I give two shits about that series though.
> 
> _*30 Minutes or less-D*_
> Consistent chortles but barring one great racial profiling code word, nothing really gut-busting. The film also dip to frequently into being crass for the sake of crassness, mostly from Danny Mcbride's character. It was also pretty weak stuff too. A disappointment considering how I like pretty much everyone involved.
> ...


The original Fright Night is very good. You should really watch it .


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> The We are One and Little Kovu songs are worth a few points by themselves.



Definitely. I really liked "We are One". It's really catchy.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 19, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian (2011) - That never happened / 10.
Listen to this and forget that ever happened:











The Help - 6/10


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2011)

Simba's Pride isn't that bad. The first song alone is worth 5 points. But I believe Toy Story 3 is by FAR the best Disney sequel ever made. Unless you mean 2's and not 3's. Then I think Pirates of the Caribbean 2 is the best.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Simba's Pride isn't that bad. The first song alone is worth 5 points. But I believe Toy Story 3 is by FAR the best Disney sequel ever made. Unless you mean 2's and not 3's. Then I think Pirates of the Caribbean 2 is the best.



I don't really count Pixar as Disney. I know that Disney owns Pixar, but it's always been a very clear distinction between the two for me.

I forgot about POTC...

Well, it's definitely the best _animated_ sequel. 

And speaking of POTC...the OST to this movie sounds _exactly_ like the theme from POTC. I'm not kidding. If you're bored sometime and own the movie, watch the scenes where Timon, Pubma, Kovu, and Kiara are running away from the rhinos, the scene where Simba is climbing the pile of logs, and the beginning of the battle at the end. It's the theme from POTC.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2011)

*Huo Yuan Jia aka Fearless (Director's Cut)*


Solid movie. There are many things I like about it - the emphasis on the true spirit and meaning of Wu Shu, the vivid portrayal and character development of Huo Yuan Jia, the extremely well-crafted and diverse fight scenes, and the wisdom and philosophy embedded in dialogues and pictures.

Jet Li's finest martial art movie I have seen.


8.5/10


----------



## Furious George (Aug 19, 2011)

_Batman: Under The Red Hood_

I know I said I was going to do _The Girl who Leapt Through Time_ next, but I got in the mood for some Batman.

I dug it. The fight scenes were pretty intense and Jason Bourne-ish but I think the theme and characterization sort of played second-fiddle because of it. You don't really get the darkness that the Batman animated films are known for until the end, which was admittedly a good one. Not a bad way to kill an hour. 

*7.5/10*


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> And speaking of POTC...the OST to this movie sounds _exactly_ like the theme from POTC. I'm not kidding. If you're bored sometime and own the movie, watch the scenes where Timon, Pubma, Kovu, and Kiara are running away from the rhinos, the scene where Simba is climbing the pile of logs, and the beginning of the battle at the end. It's the theme from POTC.



I definitely hear the similarities. Mainly in the running from rhinos scenes.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 19, 2011)

He Lives in You > The Circle of Life


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 19, 2011)

Conan the Barbarian: C+

I dunno. It moves quickly, but perhaps too quickly.


----------



## Jena (Aug 19, 2011)

Ferris Bueller's Day Off- 10/10
Do I really need to explain why I like this movie?


----------



## Fraust (Aug 19, 2011)

Bridesmaids : as a comedy, 8/10

I laughed a lot actually.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2011)

Fright Night:  7/10.

I saw Let Me In last year and I sort of consider it to be the class of the vampire genre.  Fright Night is not quite of the same ilk.

There is a lot to like.

David Tennant was as good as usual.  I hope we start seeing more of him in film roles.  He's always a scene stealer.  Colin Farrell was surprisingly good.  Between this and Horrible Bosses... he has shown us a surprising amount of versatility this year.  McLovin needs to stop getting roles.  His routine doesn't amuse me.  He detracts from every picture he is in.  The main character was nothing special.  Dozens of kids in Hollywood could have played his part.  The female was hot and that's about all I expected out of her.

Decent monster effects.  Jerry's way of getting around not getting invited into the house amused me and that was a solid scene.

I thought it was a bit weak how there was an item that magically solved all of their problems at the end of the film though.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2011)

Rukia, are you going to watch Conan the Barbarian?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 19, 2011)

No.  Not at the cinema at least.  Crazy, Stupid, Love and Rise of the Planet of the Apes are the only two films currently playing that I haven't seen but would.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 19, 2011)

I thought you said you weren't going to watch Rise of the Planet of the Apes. 


I'm going to see it today.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 20, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cookoo's Nest :: 10/10 :: A+

I dont even know. Fucking masterpiece. I dont think I have ever seen a bitch that deserved getting beat down as much as the nurse in this movie. Easily in the top.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *Apocalypto (2006)* 10/10
> 
> Mel Gibson is one of those people who I can avoid all the shit they do outside of making movies because when they make movies GODDAMN can they make movies.
> 
> ...



Finally found someone who has seen this incredibly awesome movie. It's one of my top 10.





Nakor said:


> Haha. In the Mood for Love is my favorite of the 3 and my second favorite of WKW movies. What did you think of 2046? Lulu/mimi is back.
> 
> Any other wong kar wai movies that I should see?
> 
> ...



I never saw 2046. Chungking Express is a must see if you like Wong Kar Wai movies. Faye Wong in stalker-mode is sooooo adorable. Ashes of Time (I watched the Redux version) is another one often talked about. But it's very cryptic and not for everyone.


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 20, 2011)

Takers

T.I was fine though..

5/10


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I thought you said you weren't going to watch Rise of the Planet of the Apes.
> 
> 
> I'm going to see it today.


I don't intend on seeing Rise of the Apes.

But I also didn't intend on seeing 30 Minutes or Less.  I was at the theater and the wait for the movie I wanted to see was over an hour.  So I went and saw it instead.  The same sort of scenario could lead to me watching Rise of the Apes.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 20, 2011)

Why don't you wanna see it? It was pretty great.


----------



## G (Aug 20, 2011)

Captain america
8/10
Better than green lantern


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Superhero Movie

I wasn't really paying attention, so I'm not gonna rate it. From what I saw, it was stupid as heck, but I'd be lying if I said it didn't make me laugh out loud quite a few times.


----------



## Huntress (Aug 20, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> One Flew Over the Cookoo's Nest :: 10/10 :: A+
> 
> I dont even know. Fucking masterpiece. I dont think I have ever seen a bitch that deserved getting beat down as much as the nurse in this movie. Easily in the top.



Yeah shes such a bitch.

*Spoiler*: __ 



But really I was abit pissed off cause McMurphy and the others had many oppertunities when they could have escaped, yet they never took them. I understand that some of the more crazy inmates kind of liked it there and stuff, but i mean Mcmurphy had no excuse to stay, especially during that drunken party thing.
Also i believe that if mcmurphy had told that prostitute to tell billy to escape with her, then billy would have done it, cause billy always did whatever the main female around (eg the nurse, his mother) told him to.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fright Night:  7/10.
> ...
> David Tennant was as good as usual.  I hope we start seeing more of him in film roles.  He's always a scene stealer...



He did his best to spruce up the rather bland character he was given. Take away his mannerisms, he's nothing more than a coward who's sole comedic bit is him flicking off his wife(?) and vice versa.

*The Wild Bunch-A+*
After hearing that Tony Scott is planning to remake it, I had to re-watch the original. Still so fucking great. Gritty, violent, down to earth compared to other westerns of the era, and of course hyper-cynical of the violence portrays. This is just a sprawling tale of bad people who live by a code that gives them a moral high ground up until they have the opportunity to cash big.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 20, 2011)

*Take Me Home Tonight** - 2/5
* I was really hoping this movie was gonna be super funny, and it was only kind of funny at some parts... An mainly because of the 2nd to main character who was doing coke most of the movie. That bitch from Twilight really ruined it, too.


----------



## Fighting Kitsune (Aug 20, 2011)

*Skyline (DVD):* -*F*

To think I was excited when I finally bought this movie and was pissed when I missed it in theaters makes feel the strong urge to beat myself repeatedly. This movie made *no* sense whatsoever, in terms of plot or message and a lot of the characters were annoying and selfish and just made me wish they all get killed and the ending left me unsatisfied and confused. I lost $19.00 and an hour and 40 minutes of my life to this piece of shit.


----------



## krome (Aug 20, 2011)

_Final Destination 2_ 3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2011)

> He did his best to spruce up the rather bland character he was given. Take away his mannerisms, he's nothing more than a coward who's sole comedic bit is him flicking off his wife(?) and vice versa.



Havent seen the remake yet, but the original had the character being a washed up movie star (he's a tribute to both Peter Cushing and Vincent Price; hence the name). It made sense because the whole point of the original was that the times have changed for the horror genre. It was a mix of old and new, with the character representing the old. Thats why I think Fright Night was a stupid movie to remake. 

The only movies that can be remade are ones with a good story. Fright Night ripped off (or paid tribute to) Rear Window, which was just loosely remade into Disturbia. But the visual style of the original made it work as it was very 80's. 

It's like remaking the Step Father........why?!



> The Wild Bunch-A+
> After hearing that Tony Scott is planning to remake it, I had to re-watch the original. Still so fucking great. Gritty, violent, down to earth compared to other westerns of the era, and of course hyper-cynical of the violence portrays. This is just a sprawling tale of bad people who live by a code that gives them a moral high ground up until they have the opportunity to cash big.



lol, I still haven't seen this. Added to netflix.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to switch to the A-F scale for rating films.  It seems like I give out way too many 7/10's with my current system.

I just saw about 10 minutes of GI Joe on Starz.  LMAO.  Channing Tatum stares up as Sienna Miller makes her escape.  Is there a worse actor out there?  I don't understand why he gets so many opportunities.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 20, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I never saw 2046. Chungking Express is a must see if you like Wong Kar Wai movies. Faye Wong in stalker-mode is sooooo adorable. Ashes of Time (I watched the Redux version) is another one often talked about. But it's very cryptic and not for everyone.



She is the best part of the movie! I saw the Redux version of Ashes of Time as well. I didn't really like it. I was bored throughout most of the film. 

So should I wake up early tomorrow and go see Conan?


edit: 





			
				rukia said:
			
		

> I'm going to switch to the A-F scale for rating films. It seems like I give out way too many 7/10's with my current system.
> 
> I just saw about 10 minutes of GI Joe on Starz. LMAO. Channing Tatum stares up as Sienna Miller makes her escape. Is there a worse actor out there? I don't understand why he gets so many opportunities



Even if you switch, wouldn't you just be giving out alot of C's then? 

Because girls like to look at him?


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Even if you switch, wouldn't you just be giving out alot of C's then?
> 
> Because girls like to look at him?


Possibly.  I want to know for sure though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

I was contemplating doing the same.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 20, 2011)

Rango.  One of the best animated movies I have seen.  

9/10.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Possibly.  I want to know for sure though.



Which sentence did you respond to?


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2011)

Just change the smallest scale to 0.1 instead of 0.5. Then you will have 101 options from 0-10. (though sometimes I still find them insufficient to rank all the movies I've seen on Criticker)


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

Dickie Roberts: 5/10
Eh. 
Also, the dead rabbit thing was ripped off from Nach F?nf im Urwald.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Which sentence did you respond to?


Not the Channing Tatum one.  



Yasha said:


> Just change the smallest scale to 0.1 instead of 0.5. Then you will have 101 options from 0-10. (though sometimes I still find them insufficient to rank all the movies I've seen on Criticker)


Too complicated.

I'm happy with the A-F scale.  I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2011)

> I don't understand why he gets so many opportunities



Same reason why the likes of Megan Fox and Matthew Mcconaughey get roles, casting couch.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

Megan Fox doesn't get roles anymore Ennoea.  Her career seems to be over.  Did you not get the memo?  She got kicked out of Transformers and has barely worked since.  That film she made with Bill Murray and Mickey Rourke went straight to video basically.  Jonah Hex was a catastrophe.  It's over.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 20, 2011)

*Limitless*- Very entertaining and original to say the least. Although I felt some stuff was missing.

My rating: 7.0/10


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 20, 2011)

She will still get casted in films, just not great movies and that's all thanks to her shitty working attitude, the same that killed the career of Lame Lohan.

I really don't like Limitless, it's smug and there's no real drawback for the main character.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 20, 2011)

Stand by Me | B+

"I never had any friends later on like the ones I had when I was twelve. Jesus, does anyone?"


----------



## Hiruzen (Aug 20, 2011)

Big Nothing 

8.5/10

Brilliant dark comedy. Simon Pegg and David Schwimmer (thats right, David Schwimmer), are both great. The plots got a lot of twists and turns and its overall a funny movie.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Megan Fox doesn't get roles anymore Ennoea.  Her career seems to be over.  Did you not get the memo?  She got kicked out of Transformers and has barely worked since.  That film she made with Bill Murray and Mickey Rourke went straight to video basically.  Jonah Hex was a catastrophe.  It's over.



Good for us. Okay, that "us" probably doesn't include you, Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 20, 2011)

Vengeance:  C+.

Ladies and Gentleman.  The great Anthony Wong.

Feels like a sequel to Exiled.  Not quite as good though.  The reason for the resemblance is pretty simple... To likes to use the same actors.  No Francis Ng unfortunately.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2011)

Conviction: C

Passable drama about a woman going to law school so she can free her Brother. The acting is good (Sam Rockwell is amazing) and it has some heartwarming and intriguing moments. But as a whole, I found the characters to be rather irritating and the structure was pretty confusing.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 20, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> Yeah shes such a bitch.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I interpreted McMurphy not leaving during the party because deep down he was being effected by the therapy and by the place itself. He was beginning to become institutionalized. Its not that he didn't want to leave, he couldn't. Just like the other guys who were basically brainwashed into believing they are too fucked up to be in the real world. Him getting drunk and falling asleep was kind of a cover up excuse for him not leaving I think.




The movie is 35 years old and we can still discuss it, its crazy!


----------



## Jena (Aug 20, 2011)

Phineas and Ferb: Across the 2nd Dimension: 6/10
The story was cliched but it was still pretty enjoyable. Passed the time, at least.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Aug 20, 2011)

Triangle (2009)

10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 20, 2011)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Triangle (2009)
> 
> 10/10



Its really that good?

btw everyone, review of Conan is in sig.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 20, 2011)

*Fast Five :: 8.5/10 :: B+* (Really its a solid B, but its just fun)

Second time seeing it. Most movies are better the second time, and every part with The Goat Rock is. The rest of the movie is about the same -except Paul Walker's acting. Worse than ever, its actually pretty funny so im not even mad. Its the best one!


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 21, 2011)

*Straw Dogs *~ 8.5/10

Amazing and disturbing movie about how the main character if forced and returnto his most basic and violent instincts in order to protect he and his home against hostile environment, the movie keeps you in tension since the very first minute to the last one, also i like the lack of hollywood shitty morality, here there is no innocent victims, all and every single character has something to blame.


----------



## Fraust (Aug 21, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I really don't like Limitless, it's smug and there's no real drawback for the main character.



Limitless is my shit. 

not because it's an A movie, since it's not. There are enough plotholes to fill a pothole (admit it, you like that line). So many things wrong with it technically.

But I've seen it almost 10 times in the last month because it motivates me so much. Bradley Cooper looks like such a boss when he's all cleaned up and shit (mainly with his hair slicked back).

Plus it's just an easy movie to watch over and over. Social Network is in my top 3 movies and also motivates me (I'm a computer science major), but it's too long for me to watch three times in a week, whereas I have no problem doing that with Limitless.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 21, 2011)

Samavarti said:


> *Straw Dogs *~ 8.5/10
> 
> Amazing and disturbing movie about how the main character if forced and returnto his most basic and violent instincts in order to protect he and his home against hostile environment, the movie keeps you in tension since the very first minute to the last one, also i like the *lack of hollywood shitty morality, here there is no innocent victims, all and every single character has something to blame.*



That's Sam Peckinpah for ya.
*
The Night of the Hunter-A*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N9LnkKQfuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

Inspector Gadet- why did I think this was a good idea/10

Fuck this movie in the ass without lube and then leave it on the road for the dogs to eat.

I watched this monstrosity when it was first unleashed upon mankind and after years of repressing it I finally managed to blot out the awfulness. Then I watched Nostalgia Critic's review of it and thought, "hey, I bet this movie is bad enough that I can tear it up for the laughs! This'll be a hoot!"

Nope. Nein. Nada. This movie is so terrible that your brain fries up the second you push the play button. If you watch this movie more than once it sends an immediate alert to the FBI flagging you as a hazard to society. If you watch it more than five times the DVD is built to self-destruct.

It might be slightly more tolerable if you had the kind of deprived childhood where you never watched Inspector Gadget. I'm assuming, anyway. The putrefaction might be so deeply intrenched that even no knowledge of the source material won't save you. 

But it's pretty obvious that the creators only ever bothered to watch the opening of the show before saying "fuck it" and vomiting all over the script. 

Enjoy your shitty Disney movie, you stupid brats! It's a good thing kids are too dumb to recognize a terrible movie! That's our excuse to make shit!




Inspector Gadget 2- -200/10
Why would I even watch this after I watched the first one?

I didn't think it was humanly possible, but you did it, Disney! This is worse than the original! 


Also, WHY THE HELL IS INSPECTOR GADGET THE MAIN CHARACTER OF BOTH MOVIES? Anyone who watched the cartoon for longer than ten seconds would realize that Penny was the one who did everything and Gadget was the sidekick. That's what made it funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2011)

I facepalm whenever I remember that they are remaking "Straw Dogs". 

You know, Hollywood, if you're going to remake a movie, remake one with an interesting story. Just because a movie is a classic, it doesnt mean that it has a good story.

In slasherdom, "A Nightmare on Elm Street" has a cool enough story that could make it work for a remake (and I liked that remake). "Friday the 13th" and ESPECIALLY "Halloween" don't have very interesting stories......It's the directors execution of said stories that make said films work. 

"Straw Dogs" has a very familiar story by now. This means for the film to work, it HAS to be in the execution. Why would the director think he can take on Peckinpah in this regard? Because clearly it worked out so well with the guy who remade "Psycho".


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2011)

*Chungking Express*

8.5/10


*Ashes of Time Redux*

7/10


*Hereafter*

7.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Chungking Express*
> 
> 8.5/10



Only an 8.5 

National Security - 6/10
I watched most of this on HBO whenever I was staying in a hotel room yesterday. Martin Lawrence gets annoying with his act after so long, but before he gets annoying some of his lines are pretty funny. I also kind of liked the white cop. I can't remember his name though.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 21, 2011)

I got the hook up-7/10


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Only an 8.5



Now that I think about it, all the romance flicks that I rated 9 or above are sweet but sad (Ghost, C'est la vie, mon ch?ri, Secret). I am a sucker for tear-jerkers.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 21, 2011)

4/10

Yes, the story had a good streamline and acting and everything but just the whole screenplay and dialogues were too thin. As in, lacking some serious though. But well that's true for most movies. The concept was just too narrow as well, I'd expected much more philosophical entrees from such a great idea. Disappointment.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 21, 2011)

adee said:


> 4/10
> 
> Yes, the story had a good streamline and acting and everything but just the whole screenplay and dialogues were too thin. As in, lacking some serious though. But well that's true for most movies. The concept was just too narrow as well, I'd expected much more philosophical entrees from such a great idea. Disappointment.


 I didn't expect it to have philisophical ideas. I just watched it for the story,and it was damn good story that was told .




Samavarti said:


> *Straw Dogs *~ 8.5/10
> 
> Amazing and disturbing movie about how the main character if forced and returnto his most basic and violent instincts in order to protect he and his home against hostile environment, the movie keeps you in tension since the very first minute to the last one, also i like the lack of hollywood shitty morality, here there is no innocent victims, all and every single character has something to blame.


I've never seen Straw Dogs. Now seems like a good time .


----------



## Rukia (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought Source Code was pretty good.  But the ending ruined it for me.  The writer's or the studio decided to give the film a happy ending even though it basically wrecked the entire premise.

Frustrating to see that.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 21, 2011)

Blue Valentine - 7/10
Great acting! the ending was depressing, but realistic.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 21, 2011)

*Hanna* - 7/10

When I saw the trailer, I was expecting something of a "grandiose" and over the top action flick. I'm glad it endep up the way it did.

*From Paris with Love* - 5/10

Bald, hardcore agent Travolta was kinda cool.

*Triangle* - 6/10

Was expecting the usual horror where people get killed off one by one, but instead got something different. 
*
Never Let Me Go* - 8/10

Initially I planned to watch this after I read the book, but my brother brought it over... Depressing and touching. Now I want to read the book even more.


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I thought Source Code was pretty good.  But the ending ruined it for me.  The writer's or the studio decided to give the film a happy ending even though it basically wrecked the entire premise.
> 
> Frustrating to see that.



This.

I didn't go into Source Code expecting it to be deep. I was looking for a pseudo-sciencey thriller, which is what I got.

I _really_ wish they would have ended it after everything froze and then Jake Gyllenhaal and love interest went to go look at the sphere. That would've been a perfect ending. It's ambiguous: is he dead, is he alive, is this the afterlife? etc.

But, no, I guess the audience is too stupid for a somewhat realistic ending. We have to go with one that contradicts the established science of the rest of the movie in favor of a sappy happy ending.


----------



## Yasha (Aug 21, 2011)

Jena said:


> This.
> 
> I didn't go into Source Code expecting it to be deep. I was looking for a pseudo-sciencey thriller, which is what I got.
> 
> ...



It doesn't contradict the physics in the movie. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Everytime they activate the Source Code, the world splits into two. A parallel world is created. All the scenarios that happened were not virtual realities or just in the protagonist's mind, but they actually took place in a parallel world as real as the original one. The professor had no idea what his invention was truly capable of. It went beyond his wildest imagination - he actually created a machine that allows a person to travel between parallel universes.

This idea is nothing new. It has been suggested by physicists that whenever an event has X possible outcomes, X parallel worlds will be created, each with a different scenario of the event taking place in it. 

The frozen scene would have been a surreally beautiful way to end the movie, but I don't have a problem with this ending either.









Nakor said:


> Blue Valentine - 7/10
> Great acting! the ending was depressing, but realistic.



It's hard to watch at times. Harder than _Revolution Road_ or _Brothers_.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 21, 2011)

Rio

9/10


----------



## Jena (Aug 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> It doesn't contradict the physics in the movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




I can see that, but...I don't know, I guess I just felt like it was a cheap way to end the movie. 

I liked the explanation that Gyllenhaal was exploring some sort of "trapped and expanded memory". The paralel worlds thing has been done a lot, but I've never really seen something like they had in Source Code. Until they changed it, anyway. 

It's still overall an enjoyable film, but the ending left a little bit of a sour taste in my mouth. It does make more sense now that I've read your explanation.





Ever After- 9/10
I really like this movie. Sure it's not entirely historically accurate, but I can look past it and just enjoy this film.


----------



## Mero (Aug 21, 2011)

The Inbetweeners Movie- 9/10
Brilliant British comedy


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 21, 2011)

Fright Night remake: B-

Better than I expected, actually. Review will be up..............tomorrow, I suppose.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 21, 2011)

Yasha said:


> It's hard to watch at times. Harder than _Revolution Road_ or _Brothers_.



Through the first 30 minutes of the movie I was also applying for jobs and browsing the internet, but the rest of the movie I was focused on it and had no problem keeping my interest.

Brothers was harder to keep my attention. For Revolutionary Road, I was so pumped to see it that it wasn't hard to stay focused on it. I think if I'd re-watch both Blue Valentine and Revolutionary Road I'd be more interested in Blue Valentine. 

I wouldn't want to re-watch any of them though.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 21, 2011)

The Help | 7.5/10 | B

It breezes over some of the issues it promises and sets up, and it's tone shifts quite abruptly at times, but it's ultimately enjoyable and harmless. The latter of which may be the problem.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 22, 2011)

*South Park Season 2, Episode 12: Clubhouses** - 4/5
*Not a bad episode at all. One of the better earlier episodes if you ask me.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 22, 2011)

Yasha said:


> It doesn't contradict the physics in the movie.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



The problem I had with the physics of the movie (ok, I admit I shouldn't be having this, but since you guys brought it up ) firstly, I accept that the professor didn't know that what he created (a simulation) was actually a portal into a parallel world, I was even willing to accept the lingering of some sort of "quantum residue from brain", but for this supposed residue to be able to include parameters way beyond what that brain experienced, was a bit odd to me. But ok, accepted this hypothesis and moved on. But now apparently this guy is moving to a parallel universe which apparently is only a controlled subset of THIS universe? That universe supposedly ends when the simulation ends? I remember I had a problem with the whole Gyllenhal being semi dead and using another person's experience as if his own, but I forget the details so I won't go into it 

Aside from science, I had problems as well. Like how Jake Gyllenhal was supposed to be a trained soldier but didn't act like one at all. For a lot of the prior parts he acted seriously like a confused kid. Now, this may be a function of his degrading physical brain, but if that was the case, the ending wouldn't fit at all. Not to mention that apparently at the end the whole laws of the movie are broken and the universe survives past simulation period. And you can't just say here that that was because the train survived, that wasn't what the simulation hinged on, it was hinged on when the brain that ran it died. Which didn't happen even when Jake wasn't on the train multiple times. 

Of course, as has been pointed out, the happily ever after end of the movie was a bit too blah as well, so there's that




I hope that explains my rating better


----------



## Rukia (Aug 22, 2011)

They never really explained it in those terms.  Alternate world lines are a possibility.  I don't want everything spoon-fed to me the way Inception did... but the Source Code really went in the other direction and didn't explain enough.

I'm also just annoyed that things worked out so perfectly.  The ending was far too convenient.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2011)

Panic said:


> *South Park Season 2, Episode 12: Clubhouses** - 4/5
> *Not a bad episode at all. One of the better earlier episodes if you ask me.



When did this become the rate super old TELEVISION episodes thread?


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 22, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> When did this become the rate super old TELEVISION episodes thread?



I don't watch as many movies as I do TV shows, so I figured I would rate the most recent episode I watched. If it's a problem, I won't do it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Fast Five - 6/10

This has to be one of the most unrealistic movies I've ever seen and I grew up in the 80s. 

The two main roles died in the first 10 minutes of the movie and then they all died again minutes later. I mean, realistically they would have died from two or three things that happened to them.

Then it gets even worse when they drag a 10 ton vault with two Chargers.  And sometimes just one. Yeah. 

It was pretty entertaining though I will give them that. Mother fuckers get that much.


----------



## Jena (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fast Five - 6/10
> 
> This has to be one of the most unrealistic movies I've ever seen and I grew up in the 80s.



What, you _didn't _ think that driving a car off of a speeding train and into a canyon and then walking away unscathed was realistic?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

Not when they fall 50000000000000000 feet down.  I mean I have my limits. It's like if they jump out of a plane from a mile up, as long as they land in the water they are safe.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not when they fall 50000000000000000 feet down.  I mean I have my limits. It's like if they jump out of a plane from a mile up, as long as they land in the water they are safe.



[YOUTUBE]HB1clLGlTkw[/YOUTUBE]

I dunno man, points against Fast Five for being exactly what you knew it was seems kinda _pointless_. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't hate you know you liked it.


----------



## Grape (Aug 22, 2011)

Shutter Island - 9/10

Really great movie with strong performances, cinematography and direction. This is a second viewing, but still fantastic. Started watching Revolutionary Road and got a craving to watch DiCaprio's performance in this. Have to finish Revolutionary Road later, but I feel like I'm going to end up hating his character when I do.. Also got The Doors lined up for a second viewing..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> [YOUTUBE]HB1clLGlTkw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I dunno man, points against Fast Five for being exactly what you knew it was seems kinda _pointless_.
> 
> ...


That was realistic because it's fucking Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 22, 2011)

Halloween 4: The return of Micheal Myers


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 22, 2011)

The Girl Who Kicked The Hornest's Nest - 6.5/10

Better than the second one, but only by a little bit. The climax was tame and Lisbeth felt so passive throughout the movie. Surely, the books are better? I'm planning to read them eventually.


----------



## Jena (Aug 22, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> [YOUTUBE]HB1clLGlTkw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I dunno man, points against Fast Five for being exactly what you knew it was seems kinda _pointless_.
> 
> ...





CrazyMoronX said:


> That was realistic because it's fucking Arnold Schwarzenegger.



Commando was an autobiography, right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 22, 2011)

It actually was toned down from the real-life version. People would never be able to cope with reality if they saw the true story behind the man, punching through galaxies and shitting out the Higgs Boson.


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Aug 22, 2011)

Stepbrothers 7/10

Wasn't amazing...wasn't bad.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 22, 2011)

*Despicable Me:  /10 *

Love this movie  - watching it while I get better.  I can safely say it has medicinal properties.


----------



## Jena (Aug 22, 2011)

Spaceballs- 8/10
I liked it as a kid and it's still pretty funny now.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 22, 2011)

Batman & Mr. Freeze - SubZero | 6.5/10 | C+

It's a fitting conclusion to Mr. Freeze's saga (excluding his future appearances in the DCAU), but it's held back by a jarring fusion of computer generated and hand drawn animation, and a shaky plot.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> Spaceballs- 8/10
> I liked it as a kid and it's still pretty funny now.



Gotta disagree with that, besides a few choice moments it's not that great.

And optimus prime is on the Space Balls comicbook cover.


----------



## Jena (Aug 22, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Gotta disagree with that, besides a few choice moments it's not that great.
> 
> And optimus prime is on the Space Balls comicbook cover.



I probably have massive nostalgia bais. 

They made a comic book?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> I probably have massive nostalgia bais.
> 
> They made a comic book?



Yogurt has one in his merchandise line...that's also one of the main points of contention for me. The Yoda parody is called Yogurt...this was made seven years after Empire Strikes back, there's no way that joke was groundbreaking or not, you know, completely lazy.

They did make a terrible *TERRIBLE* tv show on G4 though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 23, 2011)

I remember loving Space Balls as a kid, but just being kinda indifferent when I last saw it. It's not as good as Young Frankenstein or Blazing Saddles, but I guess is better than some of Brooks lesser works.......

Anyway, Fright Night remake review is in sig.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 23, 2011)

A Game of Thrones


As an adaptation it's a success, the casting is great and sometimes spot on and the pacing is really tight.  That being said as a fan of the books it feels really...lacking.  And I think the reason I feel that is because what I really loved about the books, and the series as a whole, is the wonderful little details that are scattered all over.  It's honestly little things that don't make or break the show ( Ned's dreams about the past and his promise to his sister, most of the recollections about Rhaegar Targaryen, Tywin Lannister shaving his head because he's not "a man of half-measures",etc.) but those details really added a large amount of life and history.  It's worth watching and ultimately a good series but honestly if you were impressed do yourself a favor and go check out the books if you haven't, they're incredible and offer a much fuller experience. 

Wild Strawberries 

A dark and even depressing tale that at the same time feels very sweet and lovely.  It's a Bergman film so naturally the cinematography is very captivating and the acting is wonderful.  While the ending is vague and you never really get the full picture it still ends on a hopeful note that makes you realize that it's never too late to improve your life and yourself.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (Aug 23, 2011)

Captain America(11) 8/10 :ho Just because he is my favorite hero.

Battle LA 3/10 Decent war like action against the aliens, otherwise the plot and character development were very porous.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 23, 2011)

*Let Me In 5.5/10*

A story about a 12 years old boy struggling with his life of the family and school finds comfort in the newly moved female neighbor.
It didn't keep me attended and the pacing was slow. It was unique, I'll give it that but it didn't satisfied me. So much to expect from the movie which received the best reviews in terms of horror genre on 2010, I probably expected thrill but instead, it emphasize on love story. I'm not much a fan of puppy love and adolescence struggles so I didn't enjoyed it.
Although it didn't really ended up heartbreaking but you can expect how the story will go on.

*
Insidious 8.3/10*

Another horror movie that gives thrills and shocking surprises although hardcore horror fans wouldn't probably be moved. It's a nice and neatly done, bringing back the haunted and ghostly theme of classical movies. This movie doesn't have any gore, blood nor wild violence..something I couldn't expect from the Director of Saw. Anyway, the story emphasize more on the child being in danger and the parents' desire to save him. Seeing the child being frightened and victim is the real thing that really took me here.
The irony is that when I first saw the poster of this film, I initially thought that the haunted child will be the antagonist to kill his family, turned out it was the boy whom needed to be saved.

*
The Ward 6.8/10*

Another horror movie of mysteries which would implicate the main character along with other victims being haunted by this ghostly killer. It didn't hold my breath for so long but it definitely goes to keep me guessing. In the end, it turns out that the main character was the insane one who suffers from splitting personality caused by the trauma of her past. Despite watching several movies with similar kind of ending like the shutter island, I can't believe I still fell for this same trick. But it's nice, the main character's wit, passion and courage to survive was one to admire.


----------



## Distance (Aug 23, 2011)

rise of the planet of the apes: *7/10*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 23, 2011)

True Romance - 5.5/10

And I thought Fast Five was unrealistic.

"Hi I'm a hooker and I fucked you but I fell in love after fucking you, let's get married."
"By the way here is 50 pounds of coke, let's sell it and move to Jamaica."

"Cool, I will do that and kill everything that moves. It's cool because they are bad guys."

Basically the entire movie.


----------



## Grape (Aug 23, 2011)

Forrest Gump rewatch - 8.5/10

Final 20 minutes of this movie are so epically wonderfully sad. Would rate higher, but the first 50% of the movie is slightly boring.

ANYONE KNOW WHERE TO SEE MELANCHOLIA???


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

Idiocrarcy: 8.25/10


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 23, 2011)

*Rise of the Planet of the Apes:* 10/10.

Fantastic movie. It had me feeling for both Ceasar and his "father", very well done movie.


----------



## Koi (Aug 23, 2011)

*Fright Night*  - B+

Ended up enjoying this a LOT more than I thought I would.  One little thing that I especially loved was all the different ways that vampires don't have a reflection.  Also WOW I DID NOT RECOGNIZE DAVID TENNANT.  I don't love the guy but god damn, good job. 

*Spoiler*: _oh and_ 



Holy CRAP I expected the stripper neighbor to die but NOT LIKE THAT.  That seriously caught me off guard.  In a good way, though. 



BTW the McLovin Kid is a ringer for a young Stephen Colbert.  I hope there comes a time when a young Colbert will have to be portrayed in film just so this kid will play him.


----------



## Jena (Aug 23, 2011)

School of Rock: 9/10
The premise is ridiculous but it's still funny.


----------



## Burke (Aug 24, 2011)

Pirates of the Carribean: On Stranger Tides

71 / 100

Good movie, nice cast of characters, and blackbeard is a nice touch. Generally falls short of the greatness of the last 3 films



Platinum said:


> Idiocrarcy: 8.25/10



Woah... how... exceedingly generous...


----------



## Fraust (Aug 24, 2011)

Blackbeard wasn't even close to as intimidating as Davy Jones, that was my problem. But I love the actor because Kings (sucks it was cancelled) was a great show with him being a major role.


----------



## CBACS (Aug 24, 2011)

*The Devil & Daniel Johnston* - 8.5/10

Very interesting documentary about mentally-ill, "outsider" musician, Daniel Johnston. I admit, I'm not much of a fan of Daniel's music, but I really enjoyed this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2011)

Has anyone seen the trailer for "Drive", with Ryan Gosling? 

Initially I thought it sounded stupid, as the plot reminded me too much of Transporter and Faster and I tend to think of Gosling as rather boring (I did like him in 'Half Nelson' I think it was called though.)

But now I'm obsessing over the damn trailer. It starts off like a Transporter clone, but then becomes arty with its music and now I REALLY want to see it.


----------



## Scholzee (Aug 24, 2011)

Wall Street 1986 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Aug 24, 2011)

@Noops: Pirates 3 sucked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 24, 2011)

Boogie Nights - 7/10

I gave it a 7 because it had titties in it.

It was an interesting movie, had some humor to it, decent character study. Classic 90s kind of movie where shit just happens. Why they don't make movies like the 90s anymore I don't know, but we need more of them.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 24, 2011)

Fear City: C+

Holy shit this movie was kinda awesome, albeit in a bad sort of way. It's one of those movies that's trying to be really good but sorta failing, yet I like it all the same.


----------



## krome (Aug 24, 2011)

_Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ 6/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 24, 2011)

*Priest*- Just some good action here and there,and the plot was barely decent.
my rating:  6/10


----------



## The Boss (Aug 24, 2011)

Sucker Punch: *D-*

Wow, I would like to get back 2 hrs of my life please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 24, 2011)

krome said:


> _Rise of the Planet of the Apes_ 6/10


Wow really? What do you think was wrong with it??


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2011)

N??ps said:


> Woah... how... exceedingly generous...



Woops lol.

Meant that to be a 7.25 typo'd and on second thought i'd probably chop another .5 off it.


Batman Begins:

9/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 25, 2011)

The Killing Jar: C+

It's one of those movies that could've been really good, even though I saw the twist coming like 2 minutes into the movie. But it was interesting, sometimes intense and even sometimes inspired. However, the dialogue is AWFUL and the acting is pretty capply, although most of the big names do well. Michael Madsen, Jake Busy and "Micheal from Lost" do a good job. Danny Trejo kinda sucks in this movie and the lead actress is grating.

Sleepaway Camp III: C-

A low rent version of Sleepaway Camp 2, which was a low rent version of Sleepaway Camp 1....which was a low rent version of Friday the 13th.....Yet I actually liked this movies jokes. 

BEST SCENE EVER:

Three characters are fishing and they catch a hockey mask. The main gal asks what the date is and one of the guys responds that it's Saturday the 14th. If you get this joke, I love you.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 25, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 7.5/10 Bananas.
Good popcorn summer flick.  Saw it in 2D.  Only noticed a couple 3D moments so I am glad I saw it in 2D.  Nice shots of San Francisco.  CGI was good for the most part.  Caesar and his group where believable.  
Not a whole lot of action until the end, but the film moves along well.
I suppose it is hard not to compare any sort of prequal, sequal, reboot etc.. to its original.  And there a few nods here to the original Planet of the Apes.  Don't like Rise of the Planet of the Apes as much as that one, but it certainly is good and stands as movie on it's own.


----------



## Asura (Aug 25, 2011)

30 Minutes or Less 8.5/10

I really liked the movie but it felt like something was missing. Overall I liked the plot, the characters and acting was good and even though it wasn't HILARIOUS IMO, it was funny and it's definitely worth watching.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Aug 26, 2011)

*Invitation Only 6.4/10
*

Movie is filled with torture, gore and blood. This is actually a Taiwanese horror movie but didn't expect it to be this intense. There was a time in the movie I felt like I don't want to continue watching it anymore feeling I wouldn't be able to bear seeing what's going to happen next. I feel like holding my breath throughout the whole movie.

*The Hole 7.3/10*

This is a horror movie suited for children. Yes, I think it still fits in the category of horror but it would be nice to watch this along with little kids. It's not too much scary, seeing you wouldn't see the main characters running out of thrill or panting hard to survive. They are mostly optimistic.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 26, 2011)

Chupacabra Terror - 2/10

There were some really hilarious moments in this one. Never mind this is supposed to be a horror movie. Really, the moment the grandma makes that face before the beast jumps on here was classic


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 26, 2011)

Rango: 4/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 26, 2011)

The King's Speech - 9/10
Great acting by all. Guy Pierce being in it was a surprise to me. I'm glad the plot stayed simple throughout the movie and they didn't focus to much on the other things that were going on. Doing it this way made me feel more connected to the characters. I found myself rooting for king george VI everytime he'd make a public speech.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Has anyone seen the trailer for "Drive", with Ryan Gosling?


This must be the trailer you are talking about.  I saw it the other day @ Collider and I agree that the film looks excellent.  It also helps that the critical response to it has been favorable.  (The film has been screened at various festivals.)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nCHr9QtMvs[/YOUTUBE]

Has anyone seen the new trailer for The Rum Diary?  I thought that was a pretty amusing trailer.  It looked a bit like a mixture of Fear and Loathing and Blow.


----------



## Pseudo (Aug 26, 2011)

Ice Age 3 - 5.5/10.

Fun, nothing special. First movie I've watched in 4 months.


----------



## Jena (Aug 26, 2011)

Bedazzled- 8/10

A cute movie, but I've watched it a lot and its charm is starting to wear thin.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 26, 2011)

Hubble 3D: 9/10


----------



## Grape (Aug 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> Bedazzled- 8/10
> 
> A cute movie, but I've watched it a lot and its charm is starting to wear thin.



*MIS ESTABLOS?!?!*


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 26, 2011)

Carey Mulligan is in Drive? I'm sold.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 26, 2011)

Despicable Me - 10/10

Hilarious movie  and damn cute, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 26, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Killing Jar: C+
> 
> It's one of those movies that could've been really good, even though I saw the twist coming like 2 minutes into the movie. But it was interesting, sometimes intense and even sometimes inspired. However, the dialogue is AWFUL and the acting is pretty capply, although most of the big names do well. Michael Madsen, Jake Busy and "Micheal from Lost" do a good job. Danny Trejo kinda sucks in this movie and the lead actress is grating.
> 
> ...



Oh, the Killing Jar. Danny Trejo was awful in that. Fortunately he dies in short order, it was painful to see him in that one. 

The movie was kind of predictable but it was still decent I suppose.


----------



## Jena (Aug 26, 2011)

17 Again- 6.75/10

I mediated between a 6.5 and a 7, hence the ".75"
It's...enjoyable. I wouldn't say it's really _good_, though. The beginning half is also better than the second, IMO. I'm not sure why, but I got bored.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 26, 2011)

_Colombiana_ C-

It's a fan-service reel with all the depth of such.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Glengarry Glen Ross :: C+/B-*

Excellent acting. Oscar performance by Jack Lemmon. Pacino, Harris, Spacey, Baldwin... everyone's acting was superb. However the movie is kind of depressing, and its purely dialogue driven. So its slow at parts, good at others, and great in short bursts. I when I say slow, I mean it can get really fucking slow. For a movie that's barely 100 minuets, it could feel like 3 hours. The ending is great (I mean it is really good), but at the same time I can't help but feel unfulfilled. I honestly want to give the movie higher than C+/B- but I just can't.


----------



## JellyButter (Aug 27, 2011)

Juno <3
10/10


----------



## Nakor (Aug 27, 2011)

My Idiot Brother - 7/10
Less of a comedy and more of a feel good story. If you've seen it, the ending would have been best if they cut the last 5 minutes out. While I wish the sisters(who I like them all as actresses) would have had more depth to their characters, Paul Rudd stole the show. He played the part perfectly and I was rooting for him the whole time. I also liked the message of giving people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 27, 2011)

Don't be Afraid of the Dark: B-

Honestly, I liked it. The story plays out in a familiar fashion, but the creepy creatures were very 80's and it was overall pretty spooky. 

Iron Man 2: B

Enjoyable, but convoluted.


----------



## Kiri キリ (Aug 27, 2011)

Ema Skye said:


> *The Incredible Hulk:* 8/10 To my surprise I actually really enjoyed the film (maybe it has to do with the sexiness of Edward Norton...)



O: That's the last movie I saw too! I rate thee 9/10. His sexiness made the movie all the better


----------



## Rukia (Aug 27, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Carey Mulligan is in Drive? I'm sold.


This is an even better trailer.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnfZTuuY0R0[/YOUTUBE]

I probably won't go to the theater this weekend.  Nothing out interests me all that much.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 27, 2011)

Mortal Kombat - 7/10.

Don't know why it gets flacked by critics. Cinematography is top notch, it's all shot on amazing sets and real life locations, CGI is a bare minimum, acting is fine, OST is fucking unbelievable. And it doesn't try to copy the look of the game - the main reason why all other VG movies before and after failed.
Bah.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 27, 2011)

ah, movie nights

Minority Report - 8/10
Watchmen - 7/10
A Fistful of Dollars - 8/10


----------



## Bleach (Aug 27, 2011)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
*9/10*

Just an astonishing movie overall. Didn't expect it to be this good.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 27, 2011)

5 centimeters per second - 8.5/10
While still very good, I think it's the weakest of Makoto Shinkai's movies so far. The plot just moved a little too slow. The song, along with the clips, during the end credits were very awesome! The music in all of his movies has been excellent.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 27, 2011)

_Batman & Mr. Freeze: Sub-Zero_ B

Re-watched with friend.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Thor :: 7.6/10 :: C/C+*

Not as good as in theaters. When I originally saw the movie I think I gave it around an 8/10. Everything Asgard was great, Thor/Loki/Odin/Heimdall were all true to the original and the right actors were chosen. Hell, even Portman, Kat, and the other dude were good characters but I cant help but get a little bored during the Earth stuff. The fact that the whole movie starts and finishes in around 3 days, makes Thor and Jane's relationship seem really forced when a good friendship could have portrayed the same thing (with the bonus of not making the whole fish out of water angle play out so generic).

Thor was without the hammer for about an hour and 10 mins, and the last of those 30 mins really show in the second viewing. There was spotty CGI in the Destroyer Armor fight, and speaking of which, every fight besides the first one are a touch underwhelming. The Warriors 3 and Lady Sif really could have benefited for putting up a good fight, rather than receiving Krillen/Yamacha/Tien status. Overall it was good, but with some tweaks here and there in the script it could have been even better. Id put it around Blade 1/2 level, slightly lower than IM2 (even though I liked Thor more). It was really the small things in this one.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 27, 2011)

Nakor said:


> 5 centimeters per second - 8.5/10
> While still very good, I think it's the weakest of Makoto Shinkai's movies so far. The plot just moved a little too slow. The song, along with the clips, during the end credits were very awesome! The music in all of his movies has been excellent.



This movie gets me all kinds of sad near the end.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 27, 2011)

The Curious Case of Benjamin Button 8/10
Angels and Demons  7/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2011)

Lottery Ticket: C-

I notice that comedies aimed towards black people indulge in the most stereotyping and have constant scenes of people talking over each other....I dunno, but I didnt find this to be funny. It does have moments of genuine inspiration and a few surprises, but otherwise the film left no effect on me. It's not bad though.

Stan Helsing: C-

lol, I dont know why Im addicted to this movie......


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 28, 2011)

Enter the Dragon-8/10
R.I.P Bruce Lee


----------



## Nakor (Aug 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> This movie gets me all kinds of sad near the end.



Yeah it's pretty sad, but when he turns back around at the railroad tracks he smiles so maybe that's when he was able to move on.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2011)

That's what I think too

doesn't make it any less sad :'[


----------



## Grape (Aug 28, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Lottery Ticket: C-
> 
> I notice that comedies aimed towards black people indulge in the most stereotyping and have constant scenes of people talking over each other....I dunno, but I didnt find this to be funny. It does have moments of genuine inspiration and a few surprises, but otherwise the film left no effect on me. It's not bad though.



The premise of this movie has always eluded me. I have never seen it, but it does not make sense simply because THERE'S A PLACE ON THE BACK OF LOTTERY TICKETS FOR THE PERSON WHO PURCHASED IT TO SIGN THEIR FUCKING NAME!

Seriously...wtf?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

> 5 centimeters per second - 8.5/10
> While still very good, I think it's the weakest of Makoto Shinkai's movies so far. The plot just moved a little too slow. The song, along with the clips, during the end credits were very awesome! The music in all of his movies has been excellent.



Movie breaks my heart each time, mostly because I can somewhat relate


----------



## Nakor (Aug 28, 2011)

Parallax said:


> That's what I think too
> 
> doesn't make it any less sad :'[



What I don't get is, why didn't he just say what he had written in the letter that he was going to give her but lost? Her not giving him her letter is up in the air, maybe she was hoping he would give her one but when he didn't she kept hers, or she realized she didn't have any deeper feelings toward him after that night. 




Ennoea said:


> Movie breaks my heart each time, mostly because I can somewhat relate


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 28, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> The premise of this movie has always eluded me. I have never seen it, but it does not make sense simply because THERE'S A PLACE ON THE BACK OF LOTTERY TICKETS FOR THE PERSON WHO PURCHASED IT TO SIGN THEIR FUCKING NAME!
> 
> Seriously...wtf?



That actually is brought up a few times.


----------



## Jena (Aug 28, 2011)

The Time Machine (1960)- 9/10
I still really like this movie.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2011)

*The Iron Giant A |* ✔
One of the best movies about a boy and his otherworldly friend since classics such as _E.T._ and _Terminator 2_.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 28, 2011)

When I think of Terminator 2 I don't think of a boy and his unique friend having adventures lol


----------



## Stunna (Aug 28, 2011)

lmao, I said Terminator 2 cause I was afraid that if I said "best boy and his X movie since ET" people would reprimand me for not mentioning it.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 28, 2011)

Manchester United vs Arsenal - 8:2/10

Can be a family comedy(with some moving and elevating moments) or brutal horror(very brutal), depending on which side you're looking it from. This is why Wenger's such a genius. Coach Director of the decade!


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 28, 2011)

You're an ass

Poor Wenger.


----------



## LayZ (Aug 28, 2011)

*Super*

This movie would have been more groundbreaking if Kick Ass didn't come out earlier. It still was hilarious and Ellen Page stole the show for me. 

*7/10*


----------



## Hariti (Aug 28, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hollows Part 2 - 9/10 My childhood is officially over.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Aug 28, 2011)

The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford - Great movie, one of my favourite performances by Pitt. 

8/10


----------



## Fan o Flight (Aug 28, 2011)

Our Idiot Brother 8/10
This movie really suprised me. I thought it would be crap but it was pretty good.

The Change Up 2/10
This is the first movie that I have ever walked out on. It had so much potential to be a good movie but it was just terrible once I went to see this


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 28, 2011)

Inside Job ~ 8/10

Quite interesting documentary about the causes and the responsible of the crisis.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 29, 2011)

*Friends With Benefits** - 4/5
*I found this move to be extremely funny. I don't care what anyone says, Justin Timberlake is a decent actor and Mila Kunis is fucking sexy!

*Paper Heart** - 1/5
*I couldn't even finish the last half hour of this movie. It was boring me to death. I found 1 or 2 parts funny enough for a small smirk, but overall it was a bore-fest.


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2011)

The Time Machine (2002)- 3/10
Eh. 
Some elements were better than the original movie (like how the "disaster" is the moon being destroyed, I liked that and thought it was very original) but there are a lot of elements that just don't work. The main character is a little hard to sympathize with and is less developed - in the novel/original movie he is an idealistic scholar who wants to make his mark on history and is insatiably curious. In the new movie, he's an aimless wanderer who is plagued by the death of his fiance. The problem is that he's _already_ disillusioned when he begins on his journey, whereas the disillusionment in the novel/original comes from his discovery of man's abysmal future. I also don't like how the Elois are so smart. It's harder to buy that they'd be subjected in such a way, and it also destroys the notion that man has capped off his potential and is now noting more than a regressed version of himself. I _do_ like how the Elois are black (it doesn't make sense in the original how they're all like perfect blonde Aryans when they live outside all day) and how they at least _attempt_ to address the language barrier issue (although they do it half-assidly). But overall, it's just a mediocre adaptation that tries too hard to a thriller and sacrifices the messages that made the novel/original so interesting.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 29, 2011)

Parallax said:


> When I think of Terminator 2 I don't think of a boy and his unique friend having adventures lol



I think the dynamic between John Conner and the Terminator is the worse part of the movie, what with the bad dialogue and Edward Furlong being Edward Furlong.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Aug 29, 2011)

*THe Sound of Thunder* *3/10*

A SciFi flick about altering the timeline.  I recalled seeing this thing promoted once in a theater and then it fell of the face of the planet.  Now I know why.  Also, I wish Sir Ben Kingsly would stop ruinning his career by showing up in movies like this.  At least his perfromance was better then what he phone-in in Bloodryne.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 29, 2011)

*Inglourious Basterds /10*


*Spoiler*: __ 






 I die everytime I see this scene 




This movie grows on you.  Whether or not that's a good thing is debatable - nevertheless.  

Hmh...and I didn't realize until now that the title is purposefully misspelled.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 29, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Manchester United vs Arsenal - 8:2/10
> 
> Can be a family comedy(with some moving and elevating moments) or brutal horror(very brutal), depending on which side you're looking it from. This is why Wenger's such a genius. Coach Director of the decade!



......

You bastard.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 29, 2011)

*13 Tzameti  /10 *

What can I say about this...hmmm.  I think perhaps  will suffice.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 29, 2011)

Been watching Mad Men since netflix got it up on streaming, just finished the tenth episode of season three and two things.

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck is that secretary still working there after shearing of the foot of the at the time financial Director?

And Don Draper is really stepping up his adulterer game. First season he had crane nose and long face, that older lady and the annoying hippie in season two. But his daughter's former teacher, fuck dude.




Series has been great so far, would give Season 1 a B+, season two a A and so far, an A for season 3. I thought the middle part of season one got a bit dragged down with some soap opera-ish stuff, mainly the deal with the step-brother(though a great way to end that episode) and the episode "The Hobo Code" was just bad.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Time Machine (2002)- 3/10
> Eh.
> Some elements were better than the original movie (like how the "disaster" is the moon being destroyed, I liked that and thought it was very original) but there are a lot of elements that just don't work. The main character is a little hard to sympathize with and is less developed - in the novel/original movie he is an idealistic scholar who wants to make his mark on history and is insatiably curious. In the new movie, he's an aimless wanderer who is plagued by the death of his fiance. The problem is that he's _already_ disillusioned when he begins on his journey, whereas the disillusionment in the novel/original comes from his discovery of man's abysmal future. I also don't like how the Elois are so smart. It's harder to buy that they'd be subjected in such a way, and it also destroys the notion that man has capped off his potential and is now noting more than a regressed version of himself. I _do_ like how the Elois are black (it doesn't make sense in the original how they're all like perfect blonde Aryans when they live outside all day) and how they at least _attempt_ to address the language barrier issue (although they do it half-assidly). But overall, it's just a mediocre adaptation that tries too hard to a thriller and sacrifices the messages that made the novel/original so interesting.



My half sister's (ex? Not sure anymore) husband actually was the guy who designed that time machine in that movie. 

The Conspirator: B

This was that Robert Redford movie that focuses on the trial of Mary Surratt, who possibly was a conspirator in the death of Abe Lincoln. First off, what does the movie do right? For one, the casting is excellent and some even surprass themselves. Robin Wright is stunning and I could barely recognize Kevin Kline (who was a badass in this movie). James McAvoy is great as usual and everyone else is solid as well. You cant go wrong with Danny Huston and Tom Wilkinson to complete your cast.

The trial scenes are also interesting and in general, when dealing with the situation and the historical events, the film is very interesting.

The problem is that it really sucks when it comes to drama. The film has some halfassed relationships that come across as rather bland or shallow. I have no idea when the protagonist switches between thinking she's guilty and thinking she's innocent. It just happens......Furthermore, the film never really takes the guys growing isolation as everyone starts to shun him as a traitor to a point where this subplot becomes effective. It's all of THIS that should've been the movies life blood. But because it failed here, the rest of the movie just feels.......empty. It's well made and interesting, but empty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Aliens - 7/10

Okay, so I watched Aliens last night. After bagging on it and saying Predator 2 was better and subsequently catching a lot of flak, I decided I better be objective.


Predator 2 is better. 


So you got a bunch of space marines going to kill a nest of aliens. They get ambushed and mostly killed and then it's Ripley to save the day!  It doesn't really feel like a intense horror/thriller kind of movie to me. The aliens seem rather weak for one thing. Some muscly lesbian was able to push one around and shoot it.  Predator would never fall for that shit.

Predator kills more people in less time than all the aliens combined. And there is only one Predator. It feels more intense that way. Music is better, too.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 29, 2011)

*The Rabbit Hole:* 7/10

I liked the performances of Nicole and Aaron, you could feel their grief and how through thei fights you got the idea of how their son died. And I also liked the real meaning of the movie's title, didn't see it coming.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 29, 2011)

Predator 2 is the half retarded brother of Aliens. Comparing them is offensive



> I think the dynamic between John Conner and the Terminator is the worse part of the movie, what with the bad dialogue and Edward Furlong being Edward Furlong.



"Why do you cry?" How can you not be moved by Arnold's emotional acting?

Watching Eraserhead right now. What am I watching?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I just watched Aliens and Predator 2. Predator 2 is better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

Aliens>>>>Predator 2, although I tend to say I think Aliens is an exceptional movie. Predator 2 is just okay,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it's more a matter of preference.


Predator appealed more to me due to the stealthy, ominous, unstoppable force that the Predator has in that movie. The Aliens, on the other hand, were semi-mindless (granted they did show some intelligence here and there) swarming insectesque monsters who were killed incredibly easily. Predator tanked a shotgun blast and he took out a team of specialized soldiers who specifically knew his weaknesses and he still killed them all easily. 

It makes the final showdown with Glover much more interesting than Ripley fighting the Queen in a big cheap metal suit. Let's see her solo an alien with no weapons.


----------



## Samavarti (Aug 29, 2011)

*Redline ~ 7.5/10*

Quite entertaining, the animation is amazing, one of the best i have seen, the movie is full of over the top action scenes, and the setting is very creative, my only problem with the movie is the characters lack of depth, but considering the large amount of characters i guess it was to be expected.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 29, 2011)

Red Riding Hood: D-

From the director of Twilight *gag*, comes if anything, an even WORSE romance than the one found in Twilight. With that said, it's better in terms of action-horror, and the visual style is pretty. I almost wanted to.......well, not dislike it for that alone. But in the end, it just was frustrating. Will review it.....sometime.


----------



## Jena (Aug 29, 2011)

The Day the Earth Stood Still (original)- 9/10
*WHY HAVE I NOT WATCHED THIS MOVIE BEFORE NOW?*


----------



## Parallax (Aug 29, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Been watching Mad Men since netflix got it up on streaming, just finished the tenth episode of season three and two things.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I thought Season 3 started off slow but man did it pay off in a big way.  Four is great too but I think 3 is my favorite season.  

Although Don's Cali trip in season 2 is my favorite moment in the series.  There's something almost dreamlike about it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think it's more a matter of preference.
> 
> 
> Predator appealed more to me due to the stealthy, ominous, unstoppable force that the Predator has in that movie. The Aliens, on the other hand, were semi-mindless (granted they did show some intelligence here and there) swarming insectesque monsters who were killed incredibly easily. Predator tanked a shotgun blast and he took out a team of specialized soldiers who specifically knew his weaknesses and he still killed them all easily.
> ...


I could take it if you had said  Glover's fight with Predator was good,but when you brought Ripley in, that drew the line bro .

The geek inside me loved that scene of Ripley whipping Queen Alien ass with a robot suit . It also remains one of my favorite scenes I've seen in a movie .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Anchorman 8/10

Fucking stupidly ridiculous but I liked it.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 30, 2011)

The Green Hornet - 5/10
While entertaining at times, it mostly over the top bad. Seth Rogen was very annoying throughout the entire film. jay chou provided the only entertainment of the movie. I don't really know what the point of Cameron Diaz's character. She didn't even provide any sex appeal, so I'm at a loss as to why her character even exists.


----------



## Grape (Aug 30, 2011)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil  - 6/10

One line in this movie had me rolling though... "Looks like he gon' walk it off. He gon' be fine!"

Best shit ever.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 30, 2011)

Green Hornet is the worst movie of the year imo.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Green Hornet is the worst movie of the year imo.



I wouldn't disagree with you. Though I should say that I haven't seen many movies that were released this year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I could take it if you had said  Glover's fight with Predator was good,but when you brought Ripley in, that drew the line bro .
> 
> The geek inside me loved that scene of Ripley whipping Queen Alien ass with a robot suit . It also remains one of my favorite scenes I've seen in a movie .


I just didn't think it was that impressive by comparison.

On its own it is a satisfying fight. But in comparison...


Nakor said:


> I wouldn't disagree with you. Though I should say that I haven't seen many movies that were released this year.


I think Green Hornet is a tad underrated. It wasn't *that *bad.


Anyway, I watched Clueless. Why? I have no fucking clue. 


6/10

Not very funny, but it had that classic 90s thing going for it and plenty of almostfunny moments to keep me moderately interested.


----------



## Kelsey (Aug 30, 2011)

*Bruce Almighty;* forever 9/10.

Best Jim Carrey film imo.
Love that movie so much, seen it quite a few times and never got bored of it .


----------



## Fraust (Aug 30, 2011)

Sanctum 1/10

Terrible production.
Terrible acting.
Terrible plot.
Terrible, cliche deaths.
Terrible, cliche development.

If it wasn't for the attractive girl (not even all that great) being shown in just bikini at one point it'd easily be 0/10.


----------



## Jena (Aug 30, 2011)

The Saint- 1/10
This movie _did_ bring me closer to God because I was beginning His Divine Eminence to free me from suffering the whole time I was watching.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 30, 2011)

*Minority Report D*

I guess Spielberg and Cruise don't mix well.


----------



## Nakor (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Green Hornet is a tad underrated. It wasn't *that *bad.



It was the worst new movie that came out in 2011 that I've seen so far. I would never compare it to some of the worst movies I've ever seen. 

*50/50* - 9.5/10
Ok. Ok. Maybe my rating is a tad too high, but it was really really good. Very sad, but very good. JGL is fucking awesome. Seth Rogen has his moments. Anna Kendrick is adorable. This might be the best new movie I've seen this year. I may even go see this again when it's released. I'd recommend everyone to see this movie.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Aug 31, 2011)

Conan - 6.5/10 Decapitated Heads.

A good thing about this movie is it doesn't try to be the first Conan.  Momoa does a good job as Conan.  Nicols, Lang, McGowan all do well in their roles.  For some reason Morgan Freeman is narrating at the beginning.  He's got nothing on Mako.
The movie starts off over the top and ridiculous and stays that way until the end.  This could be a good thing or bad thing depending on your tastes.  Things seem to break and blow up for no reason other than to do so.  And there is lots of fighting.  Of course a lot of the fighting is up close, jerky and often out of focus so it is hard to really see what is going on.
The first Conan you go on his journey to become a warrior.  The tempered steel allegory works in that one.  In this movie Conan is already a badass as a kid.  So there is no real journey for him as far as that goes.  There seems to be some sort of lesson set up at the begining for him to use his cool as well as his fire but then the film sort of looses the idea right away.
Saw this in 3D.  Not really much there as far as that goes.  So no need to spend extra $$$.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2011)

lol, Red Riding Hood was worse than Green Hornet.

Green Hornet is one of those movies that's fine if you think it's funny. I thought it was pretty amusing, but god damn that movie was slow paced. It had the structure of a comedy, NOT A SUPERHERO ACTION MOVIE!


----------



## Grape (Aug 31, 2011)

Nakor said:


> It was the worst new movie that came out in 2011 that I've seen so far. I would never compare it to some of the worst movies I've ever seen.
> 
> *50/50* - 9.5/10
> Ok. Ok. Maybe my rating is a tad too high, but it was really really good. Very sad, but very good. JGL is fucking awesome. Seth Rogen has his moments. Anna Kendrick is adorable. This might be the best new movie I've seen this year. I may even go see this again when it's released. I'd recommend everyone to see this movie.



Yeah, this looks great. Gonna have to go peep it.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> Minority Report D
> 
> I guess Spielberg and Cruise don't mix well.



They don't and he was miscast, but Minority Report is pretty good. I think it suffers because Spielberg's direction was too generic and dull.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

Minority Report has some faults.  But it's better than a lot of highly regarded crap.  Namely Inception.


----------



## MartialHorror (Aug 31, 2011)

I liked Minority Report. Not a great classic, but I thought it was good.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

Minority Report? Better than Inception? There isn't an emoticon to capture how ridiculous I think that is, so I'll just settle for an lol. lol.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2011)

good ol Rukia

never change


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> Minority Report? Better than Inception? There isn't an emoticon to capture how ridiculous I think that is, so I'll just settle for an lol. lol.



I can imagine people liking MR over Inception. It's not really that ridiculous. Ridiculous would be saying that Battlefield Earth was better than Empire Strikes Back.


----------



## Jena (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can imagine people liking MR over Inception. It's not really that ridiculous. Ridiculous would be saying that Battlefield Earth was better than Empire Strikes Back.



Battlefield Earth is an amazing cinematic masterpiece.


























































*Spoiler*: __ 






It's an amazing _something_ anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

Okay, maybe not _ridiculous._


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Aug 31, 2011)

*Ponyo** - 7/10
*I have been meaning to watch this movie for a long time, and since I was bored with nothing to do last night and it's gonna be taken off Netflix Instant Queue soon, I figured I would watch it. It wasn't nearly as good as everyone makes it seem, but it was good. Worth watching. The artwork was amazing.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

lol.  George Lucas has Vader screaming NOOOOOOO during the climax of the series now.  Hilarious.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

What're you talking about?


----------



## Parallax (Aug 31, 2011)

Blu Ray releases

they have some added changes


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

Lucas continues to rape Star Wars:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27RVJJfny4I&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_867594[/YOUTUBE]
The man needs to fucking do something else with his life.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my gosh. That is ridiculous.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lucas continues to rape Star Wars:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27RVJJfny4I&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_867594[/YOUTUBE]
> The man needs to fucking do something else with his life.






I can't believe this is real....

George Lucas, you are useless. 

Its one thing to slip up and make a bad series... its another thing to go back and systematically piss on every single thing that made the original trilogy great. Its like Lucas looked at the scene, realized it was smart and subtle, and destroyed it. 

The honest truth is *I* said "no... nooo!" as the awful scene played!  

This is too much... I... I feel dizzy...


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm one of the few that didn't care about Vader's exclamation at the end of _Revenge of the Sith_, but that is ridiculous. It's almost as if Lucas is trolling his fan-base or something.


----------



## Jena (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lucas continues to rape Star Wars:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27RVJJfny4I&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_867594[/YOUTUBE]
> The man needs to fucking do something else with his life.



What. the. fuck.



Miss Congenially- 6.5/10
Entertaining and funny movie. I had an obsession with it when it first came out so I had to rate it down because I've seen it _so_ many times.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2011)

People are saying that the Star Wars edits are fake. 

Here's hoping.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

Puppet Yoda from the first three films has been replaced by CGI Yoda.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 31, 2011)

That one doesn't bother me. If you're gonna have him CGI in 2/3 movies, might as well put him in the first too. Puppet Yoda from Episode I always looked high anyway.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2011)

Changes have been confirmed real by Lucasfilm.


----------



## Jena (Aug 31, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Changes have been confirmed real by Lucasfilm.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

The CGI Yoda looks fine, in EP 1 he looked retarded tbh.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

I don't like the term purist that much.  Purists typically are unwilling to accept any sort of change.  But I feel sort of like a film purist on this one.  I don't see a point to editing a film 30 years later.

I might see The Debt this weekend.  It looks like it could be interesting.


----------



## Grape (Aug 31, 2011)

I just have to say... Inception lesser than Minority Report? *Really?*


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Minority Report has some faults.  But it's better than a lot of highly regarded crap.  Namely Inception.


You can't handle the mindfucks


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 31, 2011)

> You can't handle the mindfucks



Yeah that must be the reason, the mindfuck>_>


----------



## Koi (Aug 31, 2011)

*Spaceballs* - B+!

This movie has aged decently.  Not my favorite Mel Brooks movie but definitely still great.


----------



## Jena (Aug 31, 2011)

Westworld- 8.5/10

Creepy movie. 
Not much else to say, really. It's a classic thriller for good reason.


----------



## The Prodigy (Aug 31, 2011)

Shooter - It was on Tbs, so I assume the original was better 9/10.... commercials


----------



## Rukia (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Yeah that must be the reason, the mindfuck>_>


Inception is bad.  Half of the film is spent training Ellen Page to be a boring character.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 31, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't like the term purist that much.  Purists typically are unwilling to accept any sort of change.  But I feel sort of like a film purist on this one.  I don't see a point to editing a film 30 years later.



Good Rukia. 



Rukia said:


> Inception is bad.  Half of the film is spent training Ellen Page to be a boring character.



Bad Rukia.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 31, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lucas continues to rape Star Wars:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27RVJJfny4I&feature=iv&annotation_id=annotation_867594[/YOUTUBE]
> The man needs to fucking do something else with his life.



I..I am torn between hilarity and rage. 



Rukia said:


> Inception is bad.  Half of the film is spent training Ellen Page to be a boring character.



I am not alone in the world. 


_Conan the Barbarian (2011) _: *8/10*

Yes, I know it was stupid, plot-less and basically nothing but blood, gore and tits.

But you know what? I found myself not caring because it was fun.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> lol.  George Lucas has Vader screaming NOOOOOOO during the climax of the series now.  Hilarious.



Is this one actually confirmed? I know replacing puppet yoda with CGI yoda is confirmed, but I hadn't heard about this one til this thread.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

Fair Game: B-

Pretty interesting, but its rushed at some spots and sometimes the characters are hard to like. I didnt understand why the marriage crumbled so badly, and Sean Penn has one lol bad moment part.

But man, this shit was scary considering it was based on a true story. The first half of the film, especially, was fascinating.


----------



## Kaiji (Sep 1, 2011)

30 Minutes or Less: B

Not a whole lot of positive talk about this, but when taken for just a raunchy comedy that gives a simple plot, then it's enjoyable.  I really don't care much for sophistication in movies; I honestly don't analyze them much and and just see if they can hold me entertained in the moment.  That's what this movie did.  Also for the fact that I tend to like movies like Dumb & Dumber, Harold & Kumar Go to White Castle, etc., this movie fits quite well with me.  Not going to write too much about this, but I wasn't bored throughout the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

The Mummy's Tomb: C-

Man, why is it that watching one Mummy movie is like watching 98% of Mummy movies. Its kinda sad when one of the more 'fresh' Mummy movies was the CGI laden remake starring fake Indiana Jones. Although amusingly, the original film was pretty unique in a boring kind of way.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Fair Game: B-
> 
> Pretty interesting, but its rushed at some spots and sometimes the characters are hard to like. I didnt understand why the marriage crumbled so badly, and Sean Penn has one lol bad moment part.



From what I remember, the husband(Sean Penn) kind of did things his way and not his wife's(Naomi Watts) way without really consulting her. Remember, she wanted to lay low, while he wanted to push back and take the offensive. He wrote that article that set things off without really talking to her much then he started crusading around the country, appearing on shows, and doing lectures at universities. I don't think his wife believed in his course of action. Not only that, but he was away from home so much that they grew apart in that sense as well. 

I really enjoyed this movie and thought it fascinating as well.

What was the sean penn lol moment?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

I would like to add that I didn't think Inception was all bad.  I thought Cillian Murphy's acting was fantastic.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Cillian Murphy and Marion Cotillard were the best things about the movie. I can't believe DiCaprio has earned 59 million dollars for his half assed acting.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Mummy's Tomb: C-
> 
> Man, why is it that watching one Mummy movie is like watching 98% of Mummy movies. Its kinda sad when one of the more 'fresh' Mummy movies was the CGI laden remake starring fake Indiana Jones. Although amusingly, the original film was pretty unique in a boring kind of way.



Honestly I get pretty prickly whenever somebody badmouths The Mummy. I know its not a great movie, and I'd hardly even argue its a good movie, but I'll be damned if it isn't entertaining. 

I must have seen that movie like 6 times by now simply because its one of those movies that if its on TV I will watch it.

Anyways, last movie I saw was Colombiana. Tacked on love interest, solid acting by Zoe, and plenty of solid action. It was basically "What if Portman's character from the professional couldn't get her revenge until her 20s", but it was a fun flick.

7/10


----------



## Mozq (Sep 1, 2011)

Fearless 9/10, I love pretty much all types of asian kung fu movies.


----------



## Ae (Sep 1, 2011)

*I Am Legend*:★★★★☆
The ending confused me D:


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

> From what I remember, the husband(Sean Penn) kind of did things his way and not his wife's(Naomi Watts) way without really consulting her. Remember, she wanted to lay low, while he wanted to push back and take the offensive. He wrote that article that set things off without really talking to her much then he started crusading around the country, appearing on shows, and doing lectures at universities. I don't think his wife believed in his course of action. Not only that, but he was away from home so much that they grew apart in that sense as well.
> 
> I really enjoyed this movie and thought it fascinating as well.
> 
> What was the sean penn lol moment?



They just didn't stress that enough. It all happens in like one scene, which is why I preferred the first half. The first half was perfectly paced while the second half becomes an awkwardly paced drama that rushes through its key dramatic moments. 

the 'lol' moment was when Sean Penn starts yelling somehting like "Does it make me right that I speak louder than you!?" His repeating of it in the most over-the-top of the manner made me laugh.



> Honestly I get pretty prickly whenever somebody badmouths The Mummy. I know its not a great movie, and I'd hardly even argue its a good movie, but I'll be damned if it isn't entertaining.
> 
> I must have seen that movie like 6 times by now simply because its one of those movies that if its on TV I will watch it.



You're talking about the original Karlof movie, right? While Karloff is excellent and there's one cool scene when you see the Mummy passing by a guard, the story was flimsy and the characters were shallow. Not to mention the fact it wasnt scary.

I like plenty of the old classics, from the first three Frankenstein movies to the Wolf-man (oddly, haven't seen Dracula), but I found the Mummy to be a wreck. Not an unwatchable film, just not a very good film.

Of course, 95% of the viewers disagree with me, so I obviously expect resistance there.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I can imagine people liking MR over Inception. It's not really that ridiculous. Ridiculous would be saying that Battlefield Earth was better than Empire Strikes Back.





Jena said:


> Battlefield Earth is an amazing cinematic masterpiece.



ok, I looked up that movie, watched the trailer and some youtube vids. Wow...just wow. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xACbVe7o9Rs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU1wk2HWtwA[/YOUTUBE]






Maybe I should watch this along with The Room.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 1, 2011)

While you were still learning....HOW TO SPELL YOUR NAME!!!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Don't watch Battlefield Earth, it's literally the worst movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

I saw Battlefield Earth opening weekend at the cinema.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

What the hell Rukia? Must have been fun

I only made it through the first hour before deciding I would rather watch paint dry than this.


----------



## Jena (Sep 1, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Maybe I should watch this along with The Room.


DON'T

It looks like it's the kind of bad that you can laugh at, but the whole movie is just so _unbearably boring and terrible_ that your brain will leap out of your skull halfway through.



Rukia said:


> I saw Battlefield Earth opening weekend at the cinema.



Oh wow. 

Disappointed?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

I wonder if MH likes Battlefield Earth?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What the hell Rukia? Must have been fun
> 
> I only made it through the first hour before deciding I would rather watch paint dry than this.


That was back in high school.  I went and saw something every week.  Summer had just started.  Battlefield Earth was an expensive movie to make.  It made sense to go see it.  I never expected it to be so bad.  It was sort of fun to see at the theater in a campy sort of way.

The most fun I ever had at the theater was The Mist.  The crowd loved that movie.  The crazy religious zealot that took control of the grocery store.  The wild ending.  The crowd couldn't get enough.



Ennoea said:


> I wonder if MH likes Battlefield Earth?


Probably.  He liked Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

> The most fun I ever had at the theater was The Mist. The crowd loved that movie. The crazy religious zealot that took control of the grocery store. The wild ending. The crowd couldn't get enough.



It's probably the first movie where I've seen people shout bitch at the screen continuously and then clap when she's shot in the head. I imagine she's the Nurse Ratched of our time. I actually find it a little amusing how infuriated people are by powerful but deranged female characters, unless they're really sexy.

The most fun I've ever had would be Teeth. The cinema turned in to a comedy club with the amount of ripping that was going on at the films expense.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The cinema turned in to a comedy club with the amount of ripping that was going on at the films expense.


Jason X was like that for me.

I do admit that I genuinely laughed hard when that nude girl flirted with Jason and climbed into her sleeping bag.  Jason picked up the sleeping bag and smashed it against a tree.  Priceless.  

Terrible film.  But fun experience.

Labor Day weekend means atrocious films.  Interested at all in the Debt?  Tom Wilkinson is in it.  I've always enjoyed his performances.  I might give it a look.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I wonder if MH likes Battlefield Earth?



No. I dont even think its that funny. I saw it when it first came out and I was like..........15 years old and I thought it was headache inducing, from its stupid script to its painful visual style.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

I imagine watching Jason X in cinema would be fun, the film is a complete joke.

I guess I haven't watched too many bad movies at the cinema but the ones that me and my friends loved the most were The Happening, The Wicker Man and oddly enough Paranormal Activity 2. There's a scene at the end of PA 2 where the girl from the first one does a Steven Segal on the guy and it floored me, everyone else was deadly serious while I'm there laughing my ass off.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

Those Paranormal Activity films are great theater experiences.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

> Those Paranormal Activity films are great theater experiences.



The first one was genuinely unnerving for me (as much as it pains me to admit to), the second one was a joke sadly. Anyone else here lucky enough to have seen the first Final Destination in the cinema? Now that was a fun ride.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

No, but I saw Final Destination 2 in the cinema.

I saw some movie where everyone was screaming, but I dont remember what it was now.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

Was it DBZ Evolution MH?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 1, 2011)

Or Last Airbender?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 1, 2011)

People were pretty spooked by The Ring at the theater.  Comedy and Horror are the genres that generate crowd interaction.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Was it DBZ Evolution MH?



No, a horror film. lol.....Im pretty sure I was alone in the theater when I saw that.


----------



## Jena (Sep 1, 2011)

I find that the energy of the theater usually is the best during midnight premiers, regardless of the movie.

Everyone is excited and loud. It's a lot of fun.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 1, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's probably the first movie where I've seen people shout bitch at the screen continuously and then clap when she's shot in the head. I imagine she's the Nurse Ratched of our time. I actually find it a little amusing how infuriated people are by powerful but deranged female characters, unless they're really sexy.
> 
> The most fun I've ever had would be Teeth. *The cinema turned in to a comedy club with the amount of ripping that was going on at the films expense.*


Sounds like you had what I call a "Mystery Science Theater" moment .

I remember when I went to see Eragon(the only bad movie I've seen in theaters), the audience did not crack any jokes ,and it was awful .

Although when me and my dad watch a bad movies together at the house, it's hilarious. Ah, I remember the fun we had with both of the Paranormal Activity movies :ho.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 1, 2011)

I've only been to maybe one midnight premiere before so it's hard for me to compare, but I've been to a whole bunch of advance screenings and the energy for them is usually pretty high with most of the theater engaged in the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 1, 2011)

The last midnight screening I went to was Avatar and I had to deal with geeks chanting "Cameron" constantly and talking loudly about how many years it took to make and the budget.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2011)

I saw The Nutty Proffessor in theaters when it first came out and holy shit was that a lot of fun


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Hanna :: 7.8/10 :: C+/B-*

A simple story that was executed really well throughout the film. It was a little slow at the beggining but it gets there. The only part I really didn't like was the very end. Which I felt was really contrived.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The CIA lady chases Hanna in high heels through the forest and on railroad tracks??? Then somehow takes a path which leads Hanna right to her even though she was chasing after her (ok?). Hanna shoots an arrow into the CIA lady's chest, then she just disappears. The CIA lady just isn't there in the next scene, we never see her leave. Hanna looks into the tunnel railway tunnel, sees nothing. Looks again sees a dear (like the beginning of the movie but still...okay?). Walks into the sewer then climbs up the stairwell and "oh shit, CIA lady is on the run? WTF?" then she trips just so she can die in the same way she killed Hanna's mother. Ironic, and weak.

The whole last 10 mins just feel like it was contrived to get this ironic ending that just doesn't work. I don't mind that the movie never really got too deep into her genetic experiments or Eric Bana being her handler, because shit happens. They died, she will probably never know. I liked that they left the movie and many of its plots open ended.




Anyways, aside from that the only real flaw of the movie was the action choreo. It sucked. There were like 2 or 3 good scenes, the rest were cuts, cuts, and more cuts Batman Begins style. Hell, the actors weren't even hitting each other. I couldnt believe my eyes, and when they did it was on some fake light impact shit like I was watching the WWE. The other than the action, the directing was great and the soundtrack worked nicely. 

I dunno, overall I thought it was a good movie. Even though Ive pretty much said all negative things so far . I would recommend it for a rental, but its not a movie I would sit down a watch again. Maybe bits and pieces but the whole thing? Nah.

I think a lot of people who were disappointed with the film expected an 'all out action' movie, rather than a character driven one (though that should have been a given from the title card). Also you have to deal with the "there was no plot" retards that pop up in a lot of these 'take a page out of [insert character here]'s life' movies.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 2, 2011)

Last midnight I saw was Fright Night, it was me and a couple in the theater.

I felt like lonely douchebag.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 2, 2011)

was it worth it?


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 2, 2011)

*Final Destination 5* 9/10

It's worth watching, it shows something new and unbelievably something nostalgic. Still, among all the FD series, I'd still reckon Part II being the best, this part comes next~


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Although when me and my dad watch a bad movies together at the house, it's hilarious. Ah, I remember the fun we had with both of the Paranormal Activity movies :ho.


I've had similar experiences.  My entire family and I watched the Al Pacino film 88 Minutes during Thanksgiving weekend a couple of years ago.  We had some alcohol in our system.  But it doesn't change the fact that it was a terrible film.  We spent the entire film laughing and criticizing pretty much everything that occurred.  Good times.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 2, 2011)

Everything Must Go - 10/10

Yeah, I liked it that much. A drama that makes you laugh every now and then. Beautiful.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 2, 2011)

Reading the earlier conversation about the audience's behavior in the theaters felt so strange. I just can't imagine the people over here acting that way. Or maybe they do, during crappy horror and comedy movies, but I don't watch those in theaters lol  



Ennoea said:


> Don't watch Battlefield Earth, it's literally the worst movie I've ever seen.





Jena said:


> DON'T
> 
> It looks like it's the kind of bad that you can laugh at, but the whole movie is just so _unbearably boring and terrible_ that your brain will leap out of your skull halfway through.



Okay, you convinced me. Those vids were funny regardless


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2011)

Shark Night 3D:

MOTHERFARKING SHARKS ATE PEOPLE/10.

Nah, B-. I had a blast, but I love me some shark movies that has convincing sharks spending most of the movie eating people. Not quite as good as Piranha 3D, but it also has better pacing.


----------



## Jena (Sep 2, 2011)

Die Hard- 2/10
I can hear the impending swarm of negs. I've just _never_ liked this movie. It's a generic action movie, but there are others I enjoy much more. I just plain don't like it. I did have to give it a 2 because Alan Rickman is in it.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> Die Hard- 2/10
> I can hear the impending swarm of negs. I've just _never_ liked this movie. It's a generic action movie, but there are others I enjoy much more. I just plain don't like it. I did have to give it a 2 because Alan Rickman is in it.



I don't understand how you can hate Die Hard. It's such a great movie.


----------



## Jena (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know. 

And it's like _just_ that movie. I like most of the other classic action movies from the 80s (Lethal Weapon, Terminator, etc.). It's just for some reason....never liked it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm probably alone in this but minus Alan Rickman I always preferred the second Die Hard to the first one. I still like the first one though.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 2, 2011)

Jena said:


> I don't know.
> 
> And it's like _just_ that movie. I like most of the other classic action movies from the 80s (Lethal Weapon, Terminator, etc.). It's just for some reason....never liked it.



The thing with the original Die Hard you have to Separate it from what came after that was influenced by it. 



> Die Hard
> 
> 80s/90s action is like punk rock (and yes, I tend to think of a lot of things in terms of punk rock). It?s good to think of Die Hard as The Stooges and Lethal Weapon as the Velvet Underground (or Ramones/Sex Pistols, still works). Both of which are amazing and invented the universe, but honestly couldn?t be blamed for the racks and racks of shit that followed in their wake, copying directly the approach but missing the subtlety. Die Hard is a movie where shit blows up and guys get shot constantly. But for a movie where terrorists take over a building and a cop takes them all down one by one in the biggest, most dramatic way possible? it?s almost austere. For all the Under Seiges in the world that followed, Die Hard has a clarity of vision and economy that its excesses hide. At its core, Die Hard is built around a guy who is completely in over his head. He talks shit (largely to himself) because if he doesn?t he?s going to have a nervous breakdown. He spends most of the film trying stop bleeding. Terry Gilliam once said that for all the shit getting blown up in Die Hard, that he was floored by Willis on the phone to his kids, crying and picking glass out of his feet. Like I said, almost austere. This isn?t the pause-catchphrase-shoot-guys film that it gave birth to, its a gauntlet that leaves John McClaine barely able to stand. Die Hard is the flipside of McTiernan?s other perfect action movie, Predator. Instead of it being a loveletter to huge badass guys being huge and badass, its nothing but endurance and ingenuity keeping this guy alive. That may not mean much in the wake of all its imitators, but its something.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm probably alone in this but minus Alan Rickman I always preferred the second Die Hard to the first one. I still like the first one though.



You probably are 

Die Hard > Die Hard with a Vengeance > Die Hard 2 > Live Free or Die Hard 

Truthfully I like them all. But Die Hard is definitely my favorite!


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Die Hard (A/A-) = DHV (A) > Live Free (B+) > DH2 (B/B-) IMO


*Bleach: Super Hell Arc :: 8/10 :: B (or whatever its called)*

Saw a dl for this on some site and said _"Ah, what the hell?"_ and went for it. Wasn't disappointed from the second it started and saw the animation. Even the plot surprised me, it wasnt bad at all (even if the twist is apparent from the very beginning). Well executed, good final battle and everything. I haven't watched the Bleach anime in at least 2 or 3 years so, yeah im pretty surprised. A good way to spend 2 hours.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2011)

Die Hard: 1>4>3>2


*Meltdown*

A super action-packed rip-off of Die Hard, starring Jet Li, Jackie Cheung and Valerie Chow. Worth seeing.

8.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2011)

Never cared much for Meltdown.

Opium and the Kung Fu Master: A-

Yay, a very good kung fu film!


----------



## Synn (Sep 3, 2011)

Green Lantern deserves a 10/10 pek


----------



## FakePeace (Sep 3, 2011)

Gran Torino 10/10

Eastwood, as always at his best.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2011)

Die Hard 1, 2, 4, 3.  All of them are pretty entertaining honestly.

I think Ennoea is on to something with Die Hard 2.  It seems pretty underrated imo.  I thought the gun battle in the terminal was a terrific action sequence.  Another great moment was one of John's best kills ever.  He stabbed one of the terrorists in the eye with a shard of ice!

I claim that Die Hard With A Vengeance is the worst, but there were things I liked about it.  Jeremy Irons.  I liked the puzzles Simon devised.  The climax was a mess though.


----------



## dean13burt (Sep 3, 2011)

The American 8/10


It was less complicated and very easy to understand.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 3, 2011)

I wonder how Die Hard 5 will be? They moved it to Russia plus Bruce Willis is like 5 years older than he was for the last one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I wonder how Die Hard 5 will be?


Bad director attached to the project.  And Bruce Willis is only getting older...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 3, 2011)

Apollo 18 - 2/10.

No surprises here.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 3, 2011)

It will be like Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull.


Films currently in my HD: 

Clue
Scarface
Vertigo
The Legend of 1900
Water for Elephants
Whisper of the Heart
Wu Xia
Attack the Block
Once a Thief
Iris the movie
Akunin

Which one should I see first?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2011)

Attack the Block.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bad director attached to the project.  And Bruce Willis is only getting older...



How depressing. Suffice to say I wasn't expecting much with Die Hard 4, but I was at least entertained. So hopefully it'll be the same for this...it's all I can hope for.  



Yasha said:


> Which one should I see first?



Whisper of the Heart

Though Attack the Block does look interesting. I was hoping it would be playing in the small theater near me.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 3, 2011)

Attack the Block

or 

Scarface

cause y'know its Scarface


----------



## Orxon (Sep 3, 2011)

Superman Returns...6.5/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 3, 2011)

Casshern  - 7/10

Visuals and music were tasty, but the storytelling was far from perfect. Really liked the ending, it reminded me of the manga called Eden.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2011)

Megamind- 10/10
Wow, I can't believe I waited so long to watch this!


----------



## Judecious (Sep 3, 2011)

LA Confidential 


9.5/10

Great movie and I hoped Jack didn't die though


----------



## Ana (Sep 3, 2011)

the last Harry Potter movie
in fact i watched it yesterday 
dat battle 

10/10 way better than the first one


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2011)

*The Lion King B*

It's a classic with gorgeous animation, and a great musical score; but some of plot and character sensibilities get lost under under everything else.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2011)

Shark Night review is in sig!


----------



## Nakor (Sep 3, 2011)

Judecious said:


> LA Confidential
> 
> 
> 9.5/10
> ...



I like everything about LA Confidential. Kevin Spacey


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 3, 2011)

Bleach Movie 4 7/10.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2011)

*Cats Don't Dance B*

Oh man I love this movie. Colorful, loud, and zany.


----------



## Jena (Sep 3, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Cats Don't Dance B*
> 
> Oh man I love this movie. Colorful, loud, and zany.



The weird thing about this movie is that I've always really liked it, I just _can't stand_ the fucking main character. He irritates the hell out of me. Even as a kid he irritated me.

Still, though,  is freakin' awesome and catchy.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 3, 2011)

I know right. I don't know what it is, but once I watched this movie three times back to back.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I like everything about LA Confidential. Kevin Spacey


LA Confidential was robbed of many awards because the critics bought into the Titanic hype.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> LA Confidential was robbed of many awards because the critics bought into the Titanic hype.



lame.

I don't hate Titanic, but LA Confidential was wayyyy better.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 4, 2011)

Judecious said:


> LA Confidential
> 
> 
> 9.5/10
> ...



Yo dude, spoilers. Great movie though, even if the shootout climax ends up being a bit too neat and tidy, what with 
*Spoiler*: __ 




White living with a gunshot through his cheek and all.


----------



## Fassy (Sep 4, 2011)

Fright Night - 9/10
I enjoyed every second of it especially David Tennant touching his crotch.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 4, 2011)

Just watched *Attack The Block* again, and felt a need to upgrade my rating to 10/10.

Bloody hell, in a year with quite a few Alien movies(good to dire) it is a pity not many have ever even watched this gem made at a mere 8M. The acting is great, dialogue cutting and witty(if you have issues with accents and slang then you're screwed), and has no issues showing it's characters at their worst(80% of main cast are horrible thugs and the kids swear with all pomp of a pirate).

And horror of horrors, these is an actual theme/moral(actions tend to come back and bite you in the ass) that was subtle and organically weaved into a sense genuinely believable character progression and growth rather than hammered into our skull with a sledgehammer. By the end of it the main character, Moses, while someone whom you have to acknowledge as vile(which he is) is also someone you genuinely feel could have a much better person in a different world, and maybe still can be.

The Alien design was simple, something I feel big budget movies should do more often, a big black mass with rows of neon fangs and a high pitch scream. With the urban setting these things bleed in and out of the shadows with ease, and can be genuinely quite scary.

Simply put this was a brilliant movie, and it is a crying shame it will probably never amount to anything more than a cult favorite.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 4, 2011)

Tree of Life - 4/10.
What a pretentious, pseudo-intellectual garbage. Ugh.
I hate Terrence Malick and all those "critically acclaimed" snob-ass directors who get away with crap like this because "well it must be art, derpy derp".

Fright Night (new) - 7/10. For what it's worth, it did okay.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Tree of Life - 4/10.
> What a pretentious, pseudo-intellectual garbage. Ugh.


I agree completely.  Glad someone finally wasn't fooled.


----------



## krome (Sep 4, 2011)

_Pandorum_ 0/10

What the fuck did I just spend two hours of my life on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2011)

Attack the Block: 9/10


----------



## Jena (Sep 4, 2011)

Easy A- 8/10
Funny movie. I really like Emma Stone.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2011)

Emma Stone.


----------



## Jena (Sep 4, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Emma Stone.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> I really like Emma Stone.


So does Jim Carrey.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 4, 2011)

Amadeus (Director's Cut) - 10/10

The irony is, that Abraham won the Oscar and not Hulce. Well, at least Salieri won in something.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 4, 2011)

Attack the Block - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 4, 2011)

The Debt: B

A good thriller with good everything. I'd hate to write a review of it because I have little else to say. I felt the love triangle was weakly realized though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

Emma Stone is great but Easy A was a complete clusterfuck of a movie.

Just watched Down With Love, has to be one of the worst rom coms I've ever seen. Was this suppoused to be a Doris Day/Rock Hudson type of affair because if it was then they failed miserable. Just God Awful. How Renee Zellweger gets casted in anything other than tv ads is beyond me.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Emma Stone is great but Easy A was a complete clusterfuck of a movie.



What do you mean by this comment?

I really enjoyed Easy A.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Sep 4, 2011)

Clerks 2: B-

Dialogue isn't as witty as the first one, but a must see if you've seen the first. Atleast it was in color this time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2011)

I think Fools Gold was the worst rom-com I have ever seen.  Ironically enough Kate Hudson has struggled to find work the last few years.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 4, 2011)

Good.**


----------



## Jena (Sep 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Emma Stone is great but Easy A was a complete clusterfuck of a movie.



Why did you think it was bad? 

The only part I really didn't like was her parents/her relationship with her parents. It seemed too buddy-buddy and kind of weird to me, but the rest of the movie I thought was overall enjoyable.

Especially as far as teen comedies go.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Sep 4, 2011)

Cowboys & Aliens

6.5/10 I had several problems with the plot but it was good for some moviegoing and it didn't make me wish I had gone to watch the cowboy booted princess movie instead.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm being overly harsh on the movie but the plot and characters were all over the place even for a teen comedy. Emma Stone was great as usual but the film was having an identity crisis. We have a main plot involving her virginity and her selling it to the homosexuals in school for no apparent reason, then it moves to some strange crazy Christian satire where the girls become friends and then enemies within a day. If that wasn't enough add an underage sex drama with an obnoxiously bitchy teacher and top it all off the boy drama, which I found disturbing to boot. Yes it's a teen film but stick to one plot. 10 things I hate about you is a smart and witty teen comedy, this tries too hard to be edgy when it just isn't.  

Emma Stone and Amanda Bynes save this movie for me.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 4, 2011)

Jena said:


> The only part I really didn't like was her parents/her relationship with her parents. It seemed too buddy-buddy and kind of weird to me, but the rest of the movie I thought was overall enjoyable.


I will agree that it was way too buddy-buddy, which made it kind of weird, but I remember laughing whenever they were on screen. So it worked out.




Ennoea said:


> I'm being overly harsh on the movie but the plot and characters were all over the place even for a teen comedy. Emma Stone was great as usual but the film was having an identity crisis. We have a main plot involving her virginity and her selling it to the homosexuals in school for no apparent reason, then it moves to some strange crazy Christian satire where the girls become friends and then enemies within a day. If that wasn't enough add an underage sex drama with an obnoxiously bitchy teacher and top it all off the boy drama, which I found disturbing to boot. Yes it's a teen film but stick to one plot. *10 things I hate about you is a smart and witty teen comedy*, this tries too hard to be edgy when it just isn't.
> 
> Emma Stone and Amanda Bynes save this movie for me.



I only saw the movie once, so I don't remember everything about it, but I do remember that there was alot going on in the movie.

10 Things I Hate About You is my favorite teen rom-com. Bar none.


----------



## Jena (Sep 4, 2011)

The Many Adventures of Winnie the Pooh- 10/10
Winnie the Pooh always makes me feel this strange mixture of joy, nostalgia, and depression.

And then I started thinking about the books, which have much of the same effect....

_"Promise you'll never forget me, ever. Not even when I'm a hundred."

"If you live to be 100, I hope I live to be 100 minus 1 day, so I never have to live without you."_



I can feel my heart sobbing.


----------



## Jena (Sep 5, 2011)

Princess and the Frog- 6.5

I really like the characters in this movie, and Tiana is _easily_ one of the most interesting Disney heroines/princesses. Her internal conflict is the most human out of all of them. At least IMHO. And the shadowman is fucking awesome, he needs no explanation.

But it's like once she turns into a frog, this movie starts to lose me. I'm not entirely sure why. I suspect it has something to do with the fact that I never really liked this type of movie as a kid (That is, movies where the main characters get turned into animals. The Emperor's New Groove, Rock-A-Doodle, Ladyhawke, etc. always bored me). I'm assuming that's the main reason, anyway. 

So I can't say that I _love_ this movie, as I inevitably grow bored of it. But, still, the characters are very interesting and it deserves a few points for that reason alone.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 5, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> Tree of Life - 4/10.
> What a pretentious, pseudo-intellectual garbage. Ugh.
> I hate Terrence Malick and all those "critically acclaimed" snob-ass directors who get away with crap like this because "well it must be art, derpy derp".



Well that's a easy way to dismiss something without actually explaining anything.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 5, 2011)

*Watchmen: Ultimate Cut*

So I had heard things about this version and I usually can't pass up what seems to be a good train wreck, and my god.

This cut didn't improve the film at all, it is still the same terrible movie now with an extra 45 minutes of footage (Joy). 

-Poorly acted
-Poorly paced 
-The plot details they change do not make sense because of what they do not change
-There is no mystery at all
-The animated bits were not only terrible they didn't add anything at all.
-The action is poorly done and very lazy
-Synder has a really bad habit of just putting shit in his movies that are basically big signs that say "DO YOU REMEMBER Film X" the Apocalypse Now bit in this movie is especially terrible.
-The musical choices like all of his movies are either too wink-wink or too obnoxious
-This movie has a speedramped rape scene

Just not a good movie at all, 1/10 (The 1 comes from the fact that a few scenes are decent, they are just buried under mountains of shit)


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Nakor (Sep 5, 2011)

The intro is pretty awesome! I thought watchmen was alright.


----------



## Friday (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark..

Seemed so typical and cliche about the kids messing being the one who attracts the supernatural, and then no one believes her.. then she starts drawing things... Wasn't really scary, and the "gore" parts weren't on any major gore level. 5/10


----------



## JellyButter (Sep 5, 2011)

March of the Penguins - (: / 10


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 5, 2011)

Super 8  - 7/10

A fun little movie, actually. Showing the movie the kids made during the credits was a nice touch.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 5, 2011)

Jaws - 10/10

Every time I'm watching it, it only gets better.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 5, 2011)

Ive always felt Watchmen represented the good and the bad about Zack Snyder and the film is quite uneven (although I've grown to like it). "300" represents everything good about him and "Super Punch" represents everything bad about him.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 5, 2011)

_The Lion King II: Simba's Pride_ B-

It doesn't reach the visual or audio spectacle of it's predecessor, nor does it feel as emotionally investing, but as far as Disney direct-to-DVD sequels go, it's a winner.


----------



## Jena (Sep 5, 2011)

Edward Scissorhands- 9/10
Always liked this movie.

Toy Story 3- 10/10
A fucking amazing cinematic masterpiece.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 6, 2011)

*Ferris Bueller's Day Off:  You're not dying, you just can't think of anything good to do/10 *

I love this movie.


----------



## Lavender (Sep 6, 2011)

Hur m?nga lingon finns det i v?rlden - 10/10   How many lingon berry's are there in the world.

The film is about the 27-year-old Alex, who has failed most jobs he has had and his life's basically a mess, his girlfriend kicks him out and when he is searching for a new job he gets too start working with people with developmental disabilities in Hudiksvall. When he discovers that those with mental retardation sings well, he decides to show the rest of their friends that they are equal. 

That's the short version of it.

I really liked the film, both because i am an fan of Glada Hudiks Teatern and because these kinds of films are rare.   I also liked that the movie doesnt really focus too much on the handicaps, and instead it focuses on the actors and the music, their friendship and all that.  Their singing is beautiful, the scenes when Alex is with the groups are both heartwarming and funny.   I hope Glada Hudiks teatern will make mroe films, because i really enjoyed this one.


Unfortuneatly i dont think this movie is available outside of Sweden, but i can be wrong.   If you find it, see it, it's worth watching.


Here's a song from the movie, i wont link any scenes due too the fact that i dont want too spoil anything.   

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IwKBH-RBPw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

The Lizard - 6/10

This is billed as a comedy, and it had some funny parts in it, but it was not a fucking comedy. It's more of a drama. A quirky kind of drama, like that one with that one fucking comedian that doesn't speak english. You remember that? It had Nazis.

Anyway, this movie wasn't too bad. This guy in jail escapes by pretending to be a Mullah. The funny parts come when he is forced into performing various ceremonies and sermons and he has no fucking idea what to do. He keeps talking about things like ablution in space, or prayer during the 6 months of darkness on the North Pole. Classic.


Anyway, the ending was shitty and the movie was kind of too slow to be funny.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 6, 2011)

Friends with Benefits 5/10

I love the newer rom coms. They're all so desperate to make you believe that they've changed, they're newer, edgier and fresh, yet the film is riddled with every genre convention you could possibly imagine. And it's not really funny or witty either so I really don't get why it's been so highly rated. Unless you want to see a semi naked Mila Kunis just ignore the movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 6, 2011)

Freaks: B-

An old movie that..............honestly, Im not sure about. It has some great moments but the final cut is a bit of an unorganized mess, albeit a fascinating one.

Oi......to review it or not to review it.....


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 6, 2011)

Super - 6.5/10

Had some good moments here and there, and it felt more raw than Kick-Ass (since people like to compare these two). Ellen Page was the best part of the movie though.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 6, 2011)

Friends with Benefits 7/10

I give it that because I compare it to No Strings Attached which had some of the worst character chemistry I've ever seen. At least Justin and Mila work well together (since they're actually together). Kinda like the Notebook. Romance movies work well when the leads are actually together, I think.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Unless you want to see a semi naked Mila Kunis just ignore the movie.


That seems like an endorsement to me.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 6, 2011)

Limitless :: 5/10 :: D

The movie got lost in its own plot. Bradley Cooper's character acts like a fucking idiot for someone with 100% of his brain unlocked. The movie is full of PIS and seemed to be written by someone who couldn't come up with a smarter storyline to justify the premise. Oh, and DeNiro's character was badass but pretty much worthless in the overall scheme of things. 

It reminded me a LOT of Jumper. A movie that could and should have been better. The story failed the premise. You can watch it and even be somewhat entertained but after about 20mins in it goes downhill and keeps plummeting.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 6, 2011)

_Superman_ B

Was only half-paying attention, but it's a classic.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

_Superman II: The Richard Donner Cut_ C/C-

This has to be one of the most overrated movie sequels that currently comes to mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Heat - 8.5/10

Great movie with two great actors. I don't remember what I was going to say about it.


----------



## Time Expired (Sep 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Heat - 8.5/10
> 
> Great movie with two great actors. I don't remember what I was going to say about it.



You were going to say that it has the best bank robbery/shoot out scene eva.


----------



## Pandorum (Sep 7, 2011)

Resident Evil - Afterlife 2/10

Awful as expected.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

_Superman Returns_ C/C-

It's a glorified remake of Donner's original film, while simultaneously butchering it's continuity, and sharing a fair amount of it's problems. I'm on the fence about whether this is better or worse than _Superman II._


----------



## Sunako (Sep 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Unless you want to see a semi naked Mila Kunis just ignore the movie.



Don't forget about that Justin Timberlake ass!




Anyway, 
I liked _Mr. Nobody_. I give it a 7-8/10.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

_Panic Room_ B

When you establish a character's intelligence, they're permitted only so many mistakes. I'd like to think Panic Room has a well enough balance to maintain tension.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 7, 2011)

Brazil - 8/10

Finally got around watching this. Though when I first read the short synopsis and the genre it was labeled as, I was expecting a bleak cyberpunk and not a satire  It was dragging at certain points, but overall it was totally worth it.



Soul Assassin said:


> You were going to say that it has the best bank robbery/shoot out scene eva.



Those scenes are boss. They feel so professional and of course the sounding... it must have been awesome watching it in theatre.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 7, 2011)

_The Blind Side_ C+/B-

It relies on the basic formula for a feel-good film based on a true story: Focus more on the feel-good and less on the truth, rearing it's head at the convenience of the plot. The result isn't bad; it definitely succeeds in the realm of heart-warming. It's just a bit contrived at times.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2011)

Raging Phoenix: B-

From female Tony Jaa (Chocolate). It is to her what "The Protector" was to Jaa.


----------



## Blade (Sep 8, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 2.

5/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2011)

Door Into Silence: F

Lucio Fulci's last movie might be up there with his worst.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 8, 2011)

I do love the bank robbery but I always thought it was a bit ridiculous how they're all not shot dead within a minute.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 8, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Raging Phoenix: B-
> 
> From female Tony Jaa (Chocolate). It is to her what "The Protector" was to Jaa.



I really want to see this. Didn't even know it existed until you mentioned it


----------



## Rukia (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm going to see Attack the Block again tomorrow.

Contagion is a possibility for Saturday.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 8, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I really want to see this. Didn't even know it existed until you mentioned it



id say its worth watching then if you want to see it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2011)

_Tangled_ A-

I'm not ashamed to have seen this in theaters four times.


----------



## Jena (Sep 8, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Order of the Pheonix- 4/10
LMFAO


----------



## Judecious (Sep 8, 2011)

Casino Royale 9/10


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I do love the bank robbery but I always thought it was a bit ridiculous how they're all not shot dead within a minute.



Maybe when they're in the car yes, but when the 3 get into formation it's a bit different scenario.
Actually what bothered a bit me was how the car didn't seem to make the distance it should have normally, after it took off with full gas. Plus the two cops kept up with it on foot


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2011)

Been filling in my list of "movies I should have seen already" list.

Coppola Crazy 
*The Godfather
The Godfather Part II
Apocalypse Now(Original cut)
The Conversation*

These are all 10/10 films, nothing but masterful film making going on here. I could expand but these movies need no introduction.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 9, 2011)

The Godfather sucks.
So does Goodfellas.
So does Saturday Night Fever.
So does Rocky.

Not trying to troll. Just honestly did not like anything about them as far as story telling. Acting, sure.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

you're dumb


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean 500 - 5/10

I'm not actually sure it was the 500th one but it sure felt that way.

Didn't care for it. Decent action. Left me feeling .


----------



## Fraust (Sep 9, 2011)

No. I just don't follow majority rule simply because it is. I watched all films, open-minded, even enjoyed them as films. Just didn't see why they were considered as great as they were.

Maybe for their time, sure. They all have a way of showing things that are completely irrelevant to the overlying story (which is barely there in the first place) specifically Saturday Night Fever. Rocky is hardly even a boxing movie, which isn't bad movie-wise, but I was expecting it to be. It was fine as a love story, which is what it was. Goodfellas's ending pissed me off more than ending, though the rest of it was very enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 9, 2011)

Contagion: B

The film is more interested in the situation than in its characters, so at times it becomes convoluted and more interesting subplots are pushed aside. But still, it was very interesting and the cast was great.

Was it just me, or did the music from "The Thing" play at one point?


----------



## Taleran (Sep 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> No. I just don't follow majority rule simply because it is. I watched all films, open-minded, even enjoyed them as films. Just didn't see why they were considered as great as they were.
> 
> Maybe for their time, sure. They all have a way of showing things that are completely irrelevant to the overlying story (which is barely there in the first place) specifically Saturday Night Fever. Rocky is hardly even a boxing movie, which isn't bad movie-wise, but I was expecting it to be. It was fine as a love story, which is what it was. Goodfellas's ending pissed me off more than ending, though the rest of it was very enjoyable.



Your deliberate ignorance colors your opinion.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 9, 2011)

Rocky isn't a boxing movie movie though

it's about a guy who starts from the bottom and somehow gets a shot at the top despite all odds

he just happens to be a boxer

and you can hate the ending of Goodfellas all you want but it's a true story so it's not like they had any creative control over it that doesn't make it a bad movie though


----------



## tari101190 (Sep 9, 2011)

Watched Green Lantern for first time properly.


*Spoiler*: __ 




First 5 mins. 4/5 
Were fine. Green Lantern alien stuff. Good.

Next 15 mins. 2/5
Too much backstory on Hal maybe. We just needed the basics. I forgot I was watching Green Lantern. Partially excusable since just the start of the film.

Next 20 mins. 2/5
Hal gets the ring etc. Done all wrong.  He should have just gone straight to Oa. Again almost I forgot I was watching Green Lantern. It's not meant to be a rom-com-drama. Partially excusable since near the start of the film.

Next 20 mins. 4/5
Green Lantern Oa stuff. Was fine for the most Part.

Next 30 mins. 2/5
Too much human/earth stuff. Not enough action.

Last 20 mins. 2/5
Action was too small scaled. Ending was anticlimactic.

Effects were good. 4/5

Acting was fine. 3/5

Story was ok. 3/5

Adaptation-wise, it was slightly disappointing. 2/5
Was not bad, but for a film about Green Lantern I expected more.


Overall 3/5

C-

OK I guess. Nothing special, but worth watching.

If it wasn't supposed to be Green Lantern, it would have gotten a higher score.

Next film should not be on Earth much, if at all, and should have more Green Lantern large scaled fights.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

Next thing you'll be saying Fraust is that dirty Dancing isn't a classic

You missed the point of Rocky, it's neither a love story or a boxing movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey, Rocky's my favorite movie! Anyway...

_Warrior_ A

It develops the characters and their motivations well enough that you can't bear to see either of them lose.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

Fraust said:


> The Godfather sucks.
> So does Goodfellas.
> So does Saturday Night Fever.
> So does Rocky.
> ...


I assume you meant to include it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 9, 2011)

> So does Inception.
> 
> Not trying to troll. Just honestly did not like anything about them as far as story telling. *Acting, sure.*



Leonardo Di Caprio's acting was pretty poor.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

Leonardo DiCaprio plays Leonardo DiCaprio 90% of the time.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2011)

How does one manage to NOT like the ending of Goodfellas?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally I like Goodfellas.  I don't think the ending was particularly strong though.  I think the ending might have disappointed a lot of people.  Ray Liotta's character was the lowest of the low.  A snitch that did whatever it took to save his own skin.  He got off way too easily, right?  It's at least partially based on a true story.  Elaborations were definitely made of course.

Sort of glorifies the mafia lifestyle.  The good times are more memorable than the bad times.

I'd rate it as a B+.

The other films Fraust mentioned definitely suck though.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Personally I like Goodfellas.  I don't think the ending was particularly strong though.  I think the ending might have disappointed a lot of people.  Ray Liotta's character was the lowest of the low.  A snitch that did whatever it took to save his own skin.  He got off way too easily, right?  It's at least partially based on a true story.  Elaborations were definitely made of course.
> 
> Sort of glorifies the mafia lifestyle.  The good times are more memorable than the bad times.
> 
> ...



I don't know, I guess I don't think he got off easily at all. He expressed deep regret in the end, he has to live the rest of his life in mortal fear AND he ultimately got divorced from his wife. That and Scorsese wasn't really going for fair with Goodfellas anyway.

I also disagree with it glorifying the mafia lifestyle. Quite the opposite. I always thought that the good times were purposefully portrayed with a bit more romance because it was coming from Henry's memories (serious case of nostalgia goggles). The violence is never really portrayed in a "lol this is cool" sort of way either... just with a bit of ironic humor that this awfully violent world is everyday life to them. I particularly love the scene where Pesci apologizes to Henry for "getting blood on the floor" after beating a man within an inch of his life.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Rocky isn't a boxing movie movie though
> 
> it's about a guy who starts from the bottom and somehow gets a shot at the top despite all odds
> 
> ...


Like I said, it was messed up for me because I was expecting to see a boxing movie. I think I saw Balboa before the original, which is a shame for me.

And yeah, I agree about the ending. But they could've gone the Titanic route and put their own spin on a true event for entertainment purposes.



Ennoea said:


> Next thing you'll be saying Fraust is that dirty Dancing isn't a classic
> 
> You missed the point of Rocky, it's neither a love story or a boxing movie.


Haven't seen Dirty Dancing. Will put it on my list.

It's more of a love story than a boxing movie, though, that was my point. At least to me it was.


Rukia said:


> I assume you meant to include it.


I was going for old movies.


Furious George said:


> How does one manage to NOT like the ending of Goodfellas?


Like Rukia said, too easy. They go the whole movie showing how close he is with everyone and how shit gets handled seriously and how he rose to be a big name in the family and then once he snitches he lives happily ever after with a boring life. Too anti-climactic.


Rukia said:


> The other films Fraust mentioned definitely suck though.


Thank you.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 10, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Like Rukia said, too easy. They go the whole movie showing how close he is with everyone and how shit gets handled seriously and how he rose to be a big name in the family and then once he snitches he lives happily ever after with a boring life. Too anti-climactic.



Happily ever after? I think you guys are missing the point. 

There was nothing happy about a man sleazing his way through life only to lose everything that mattered to him, the really sad thing being that all that really mattered to him was some vain pursuit to be the romanticized gangster (that was the point behind Pesci shooting the gun off in the camera). A major point that at least came through to me in that movie was that his life WAS anti-climactic and empty.

Not everything has to end in a bloody mess with the wife screaming at the corpse for it to be tragic.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2011)

The Rite: B-

Man, possessed Anthony Hopkins at the end is so over-the-top that Im not sure if its downright silly or flat out terrifying.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The other films Fraust mentioned definitely suck though.


Sometimes I just don't get you.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

What confuses you Stunna?  I don't like those films.

So I saw Attack the Block again yesterday.  Welcome to London, mother fuckers.  Poor alien bastards.

This new trailer looks pretty exciting.  The Raid.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXd_5B6rKjw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

No, it's just that our tastes differ so much, not a sleight against you.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2011)

The Rite - 2.3/5

The Last Airbender 1/5( This is right down there with fellow turd films Jury Duty and Home Alone 4 for me)


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2011)

lol, today I get to see a movie called "Creature", a killer croc movie thats actually in theaters for some reason. Chomp, Chomp.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

Contagion:  B.

Well directed.  Good cinematography.  Obviously people want to know about the acting since several well regarded actors are involved.  The acting wasn't very important.  None of the actors were really given the opportunity to showcase their respective talents.  Kate Winslet probably did better than the rest.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I have a hard time feeling any sympathy for Gwyneth Paltrow's character.

Fishburne is an important member of the CDC, but he kept doing stupid shit.  People were skeptical about the immunization.  Fishburne received the immunization before the general public... he decided to let a little kid have his immunization.  Nothing wrong with that.  The mistake is that he put on the bracelet and acted like he had used the immunization on himself.  The last thing the public needs to see is someone with that bracelet on getting sick.  Big fuck up by him.

Marion Cotillard is one of my favorite actresses.  So I raged pretty fucking hard when those guys in Hong Kong kidnapped her.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 10, 2011)

*The Kids Are All Right ~ 7/10*

Nice movie, the acting is quite good specially the kids, the plot is fine but aside from the fact that the lead couple is a lesbian couple there is not very original and kinda predictable but still enjoyable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2011)

lol, for once, I agree with you perfectly Rukia.

Creature (2011) : C-

To the films credit, the writer and director seemed to know what needed fixing in these types of horror films, but they lacked the talent to completely pull it off. Lol, the monster looks just like that croc villain from that old Batman cartoon.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

I have seen 21 movies at the theater this year.


----------



## Orxon (Sep 10, 2011)

Funny People

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

Blitz:  C.

Typical Jason Statham role.  I was entertained though.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2011)

Inglorious Bastards- 10/10 I love this movie. I rented it again last night and still enjoyed it.
And it's nice to see that Christoph Waltz has been getting more non-TV roles since this came out. He's a good actor. pek


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I have seen 21 movies at the theater this year.



I dont even want to know how many I've seen.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen 6

I love my money


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 10, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I have seen 21 movies at the theater this year.


Shit, how the hell do you afford going to the movies that often ?

I only go to see about 2 or 3 films in theaters each year .


----------



## Rukia (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm 28 years old.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen exactly 20 movies in theaters so far this year. I think that's a record for me.


----------



## Jena (Sep 10, 2011)

I've seen 14 this year.

Although 6 of those were at the drive in, so I've only paid full price for 8 movies. 

Rise of the Planet of the Apes and Harry Potter were probably the best I've seen.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2011)

My top three movies of the year so far are, in this order, from greatest to least:

1. Warrior

2. Super 8

3. Rise of the Planet of the Apes


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

1.  Attack the Block
2.  Fast Five
3.  Hanna
4.  X-Men First Class
5.  Super 8
6.  Contagion
7.  Cowboys and Aliens
8.  Transformers 2
9.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2
10.  The Source Code
11.  The Adjustment Bureau
12.  Unknown
13.  The Lincoln Lawyer
14.  Fright Night
15.  Horrible Bosses
16.  The Hangover Part 2
17.  Scream4
18.  Battle for Los Angeles
19.  Final Destination 5
20.  The Mechanic
21.  30 Minutes or Less


----------



## Judecious (Sep 11, 2011)

Thor 9.5/10

First time seeing it and I loved it.  Sucks that tha bridge was destoyed


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thor 9.5/10



what. the. fuck?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Shit, how the hell do you afford going to the movies that often ?
> 
> I only go to see about 2 or 3 films in theaters each year .



Ow, I probably have seen like 50......

Im such a nerd.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 11, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Thor 9.5/10
> 
> First time seeing it and I loved it.  Sucks that tha bridge was destoyed



More like a 7.5. It's certainly a good movie, but 9.5 is going a bit overboard.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 11, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> More like a 7.5. It's certainly a good movie, but 9.5 is going a bit overboard.



But isn't it really down to personal taste?

Per example everyone seemed to love Black Swan, I could barely stay awake. Hell, if not for my fiancee loving the damn thing, I would have left the cinema out of pure boredom.

Personally I would have Thor at a solid 9, because outside the utter failure of a supposed romance, every other aspect had met and exceeded my every expectation.

So I presume at least for me and Judecious, Thor was more than simply a good movie.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thor is about a 7.4-7.8 for me. Thor and Jane would have been much better as friends then some forced romance in under 48 hours. And other than the first 20mins the action is kind of underwhelming. The second time I watched it De-powered Thor was kind of slow to sit through. Black Swan was pretty pretentious to me, although I never actually saw the whole thing. It was on and I was doing something else. But what Natalie Portman's character was doing didn't seem to add up to her actual problems. It was just taken too far.

*Taxi Driver :: High B+ or Solid A (I can't decide)*
Really good movie. The directing, the score, the acting, I couldn't keep my eyes off of it. The ending is great too. I think this is one of those movies that just stays with you and gets better every time you see it. Timeless.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

Thor was horrible.

The romance had no chemistry and happened instantly.
Hawkeye was a total cock tease.
The graphics were sub par for a 2011 marvel film.
It seemed a little too corny for its own good.

The only thing I enjoyed were like two of the jokes and Thor's cockiness at first. His development was okay, kinda corny and cliche, but at least there was development at all. His bro was cool, though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

To me a 9.5/10 would imply that a film is almost perfect.  A 9.5/10 would mean that a film is in my top 10 all time list.  Jude, did you really enjoy it that much?  Or do you simply give out good scores that easily?

I haven't seen Thor, Captain, America, or Green Lantern.  I'm really burnt out on the comic book movies.  Next year might be a slightly different story since I can't imagine myself skipping Batman 3 or the Avengers.


----------



## G. Hawke (Sep 11, 2011)

Fraust said:


> Thor was horrible.
> 
> The romance had no chemistry and happened instantly.
> Hawkeye was a total cock tease.
> ...



Oh well, I disagree.

I personally thought all the Asgard and Jotunheim bits were brilliant. Thor, Odin and Loki well acted and presented.

The Destroyer looked fucking sick(went down a bit to easy for my taste, but otherwise visually impressive).

The movies take on The Bifrost was fucking brilliant and beautiful and Heimdall(Idris Elba) was awesomely imposing.

And surprisingly myself, I liked depowered Thor and all the fish out of water moments.

Will agree on the failed attempt at a romance(doesn't help I have never understood the interest in Jane at all, considering Thor had Sif AND Amora fighting over his fine Asgardian self).

So yes, a solid 9 from me. 

Agree to disagree and all that eh?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

It sounds like you like it because it's a good depiction of the comic book?

I don't read comics, so I base my opinions solely on how they are as films. As such, it was not good.

Like I haven't read the Batmans, so I wouldn't know if their movies are good adaptations, but they are amazing as films (acting, plot, development, cinematography, directing, etc.). Thor isn't.


----------



## G (Sep 11, 2011)

Cowboys & Aliens: 9,5/10
That was fucking awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

I can't see myself hating Thor. I'd give it a C+ or a B- I think. It was alright: definitely not the best of the genre, definitely not the worst.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 11, 2011)

Attack the Block  - 8/10

After all the good reviews, I had to watch it. Initially the accent and slang caused some problems, so I had to use subtitles   Forget about movies like Battle Los Angeles, this is waaaaaaay better.

Mose versus the monsters

hell yeah


----------



## krome (Sep 11, 2011)

Shark Night 3D 1/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 11, 2011)

Apollo 18: B-


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 11, 2011)

Thor was average at best. I liked his character but it was somewhat boring. And Natalie Portman doesn't have chemistry with anyone anyway so the chemistry thing is moot.


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't Be Afraid of the Dark- 7/10
It definitely kept me entertained, but it was pretty cliched and predictable.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

Natalie Portman's best chemistry is with Jean Reno.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

_Attack the Block_ B+

Yeah that was a pretty good movie. Moses and Dennis are BAMFs. Also, am I the only one who thought that the aliens looked like Wild-Mutt on Ben 10?


----------



## krome (Sep 11, 2011)

_Monty Python: Life of Brian_ 9/10


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 11, 2011)

Jena said:


> Don't Be Afraid of the Dark- 7/10
> It definitely kept me entertained, but it was pretty cliched and predictable.



For a second there I thought that said Alone In The Dark and was about to object to you being overly generous.

*12 Angry Men: 9/10*

The one with Fonda. Still a classic.


----------



## Markness (Sep 11, 2011)

Gran Torino: 10/10.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 11, 2011)

Esomark said:


> Gran Torino: 10/10.



Clint. Great. Eastwood. Movie.


----------



## Jena (Sep 11, 2011)

Solid Snake said:


> For a second there I thought that said Alone In The Dark and was about to object to you being overly generous.



No, I think that would be considered being brain damaged to rate that movie so high.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 11, 2011)

I really enjoyed Gran Torino.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 11, 2011)

I also really liked Gran Torino.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 11, 2011)

_Lilo & Stitch_ B

My favorite post-Renaissance Disney film. Seriously, hilarious and touching. Great picture.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 12, 2011)

_*Bucky Larson: Fuck whatever the rest of the bullshit title was-F*_
Well, I'm not surprised it was shit. Just surprised by how it was shit. There's just patches where no real attempts at the shit humor are made. A large chunk of the runtime is devoted to the relationship between Nick Schwardson and Christina Ricci, which they actually try to make a sincere romance with. That, and the movie's tone is weird. For the most part, the film has a relatively down-to-earth feel, which makes the more surreal silliness associated with Happy Madison films that pops up occasionally feel odd. That's not including tonality shift anytime a porno is being shot, where it's just a bunch of dead air in between Bucky jerking off and screeching like a monkey. That alone could've been something, maybe turned into some awkward humor if handled correctly. It wasn't.

Also, Bucky has zero character development. He's the same fuck-up at the end as he is in the beginning. Even Little Nickey managed to do some kind of progression.

EDIT: Really tame for a R-rated movie about the porno biz. Some tit shots and a long shot of Bucky's forest, other than that could've been pg-13 with a few dialogue changes here and there.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 12, 2011)

*Megamind*

Surprisingly good. I had a feeling I would like it but I didn't expect to enjoy it this much. The writing was good and there were enough plot twist to keep me interested. 

*7/10 *


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2011)

*Mad Max (1979)* 7.5/10

This is a good movie it just isn't great until the last 10 minutes when it becomes one of the most iconic movie scenes of all time and one of the great bits that has been distilled throughout pop-culture that people don't really know where it came from. Last 15 minutes make the movie worth watching.

*Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior* 9.5/10

The rare case where the sequel is hands down better than the original. This is the prototype Apocalypse gas scare movie it is tense it is bleak it is action packed it is funny it is GREAT. Also one of the few sequels where the original isn't even needed to be viewed to love this movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2011)

I actually dont hate Alone in the Dark and think it might be underrated. I mean, its pretty bad, but I'd say House of the Dead (and BloodRayne) were much worse. "Alone" actually has a few decent moments......okay, maybe one or two decent moments.

Give Em Hell Malone: B-

This has Thomas Jane playing an old, film noir-esque character in a very new school film noir esque movie. Jane is ideally cast and its nice to see Ving Rhames do something that resembles acting for once. The characters are all interesting and unique and it moves well, having a few nifty surprises. The opening action scene was badass too (although unfortunately, the film never lives up to it).

The problem is, this style feels largely dated. The dialogue is the worst. Have you ever met anyone who seemed like they were trying too hard to sound cool in the way they spoke? Everyone is like that here and it just doesn't feel right. Honestly, I dont think Film Noir can be fully revived anymore than disco can. 

With that said, the film can be seen a light satire of film noir as some of it feels too heavy handed. The problem,....why make fun of a genre thats been dead for decades? Also, was it just me (and I dont expect anyone to answer this, as who's even seen it?) or were they trying to make the fire guy act like the Joker? His mannerisms and the way he spoke (and sometimes what he said) all felt like he was trying to imitate Heath Ledger's Joker. Odd.

Anyway, this is a movie that you might like if you can accept the films neo-noir style. I dug aspects of it, I guess.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> _*Bucky Larson: Fuck whatever the rest of the bullshit title was-F*_


I'm surprised you went and saw that.  I know you work at a theater.  So you definitely have an opportunity to discuss quite a bit related to film.  Were you just curious to see how bad it would be?

I haven't seen it and have no plans to see it.  But I saw a trailer a few weeks back.  The trailer was painful.  I can't imagine the ordeal you have been through.

I do like to see the occasional bad film though.  It's easier to appreciate the great ones after you have endured Glitter, Gigli, House of the Dead, and others.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

Gran Torino wasn't a 10/10 IMO. The Asian child actors/actresses were AWFUL... but still it was a very good movie. 

Clint Eastwood is a decent director but I wish he wasn't so into Oscar-baition. Its a disgusting habit.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I haven't seen it and have no plans to see it.  But I saw a trailer a few weeks back.  The trailer was painful.  I can't imagine the ordeal you have been through.



It's not a good sign for a movie when its main hook is that it's rated R.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 12, 2011)

More so that that guy from the Adam Sandler movies with the bit parts is the one introducing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - 8/10

Really enjoyed this movie. It actually had an interesting story and character development. Of course at the end you kind of feel for the damn, dirty apes. I remember watching the original movie and thinking them apes were real assholes. 

Hopefully there's another one.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

_The Terminator(1984)_

My first time sitting through the entire movie. 

Very good stuff... reminded me that, for all the hate he gets, Cameron does know what he's doing behind the camera. Great set design and lighting, great action scenes, brutal presentation.... I think the few flashback (or "flashforward") scenes of the war-torn future is more emotionally resonant then the entire 90+ minutes of Terminator Salvation. 

Also, Linda Hamilton was hot. 

*8.5/10*


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

People can say alot of stuff about Avatar but the action was well directed, it's just it was mediocre compared to it's hype.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

^Pretty much.

My biggest problem with Avatar was that it was very cheap (in the emotional sense) and manipulative with its plot and themes. At this stage in the game Cameron should be putting out better stuff. 

But beyond that, I can't say I didn't enjoy it. If we must have blockbuster schlock it should atleast be up to Avatar's standard.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Did you see this one, martial?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

lol I saw that at the cinema in the mall. Killer Croc, is that you?

I didn't steal that joke from Martial, I swear.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

Shaun of the Dead - 8/10

Silly me. Up to this point I totally ignored this movie, because looking at the title I thought it's a lousy spoof movie. But reading some reviews about Attack the Block, I saw this get mentioned several times,so yeah...
The scene with Shaun going to the shop was bloody hilarious.
Morbid ending though


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Shaun of the Dead - 8/10
> 
> Silly me. Up to this point I totally ignored this movie, because looking at the title I thought it's a lousy spoof movie. But reading some reviews about Attack the Block, I saw this get mentioned several times,so yeah...
> The scene with Shaun going to the shop was bloody hilarious.
> Morbid ending though


So it seems like Hot Fuzz is the next one you need to see.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 12, 2011)

oooooh that looks good 


btw I also want to watch some Kurosawa movies. Suggestions where to start, anyone?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

_What Dreams May Come_

Ugh. Way too sugary for my taste. Its really a shame too because the idea of a man going from heaven to hell to find his wife really could have worked. The art direction was a bit much too. Small wonder this film is never talked about. 

*5/10*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> oooooh that looks good
> 
> 
> btw I also want to watch some Kurosawa movies. Suggestions where to start, anyone?



Rashomon
Yojimbo
Seven Samurai
Sanjuro

Start there.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> btw I also want to watch some Kurosawa movies. Suggestions where to start, anyone?



I just started watching his stuff.  

I personally started with Yojimbo but I had no real reason for going that way.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

If you're a big Star Wars fan: The Hidden Fortress.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

Is the live action Death Note film were watching?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't think they are

maybe the second one

maybe


----------



## Parallax (Sep 12, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> oooooh that looks good
> 
> 
> btw I also want to watch some Kurosawa movies. Suggestions where to start, anyone?



Ikiru

that's where its at


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 12, 2011)

Fair Game- 7/10. It was a good movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Did you see this one, martial?



Yup. Review of it should be up today.

Edit: On Death Note, I loved them both. It is actually a case of where I felt the movies improved on the anime/manga. I know Ill draw in hate, but I never liked how the show was plotted/paced. 

Plus, I always hated Light. In the movie, they do a good job at establishing him as a good person who's corrupted by his own power (whereas in the show, you get the impression he was always messed up and the DN simply allowed him to express it).

Dont even get me started on that 'Near' Bullshit. The only real problems with the movies are

- The Shinigami effects. They grew on me, but they certainly look digital.

- The guy who plays Light is not the best of actors (he was the lead in Battle Royale). For some reason, I like him, but his acting always feels like acting........But as I said, I still like him. He's got one of those personalities who interest me.

I reviewed both of them, but they're pretty old reviews.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Is the live action Death Note film were watching?



If you like Death Note, yeah. 

I actually went back and reread the manga recently and...it's not as good as I remember. Let's put it that way. 

But back in the day (whenever the movies came out) I liked them.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Like Martial said, the ending is different in the movies. Near and Mellow are never even introduced. And I do agree with him--I liked that better than how the manga progressed. I think they were going for realism, but it wasn't satisfying seeing Light brought down by L's albino clone.

I actually liked the idea of Light being a bad apple (and an excellent case of "don't judge a book by its cover") but I did think that making him more "innocent" initially in the movies was interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

The Death Note movies drag on to the point I stopped caring. And the acting is annoying to say the least, too much screaming and shouting "NAANDEEE!!". The anime was alot more entertaining. 



> Ugh. Way too sugary for my taste. Its really a shame too because the idea of a man going from heaven to hell to find his wife really could have worked. The art direction was a bit much too. Small wonder this film is never talked about.



I sort of like the movie, it has a unique feel to it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 12, 2011)

I haven't read the manga in a while.  I remember Death Note as being the best manga I have ever read.  Example.  There are people in this thread that haven't watched Back to the Future in 10-15 years and still think it's good.  My affection for the Death Note manga may be similar.  Nostalgia.

I also thought the anime was well done.  I had some minor gripes, but it was very entertaining imo.

So I guess I should check it out.  A hollywood adaptation would really bother me.

Today's news on the remake front is that some people in Hollywood are planning a remake of Point Break.  Oh... and Top Gun will be released in 3D.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

Point Break getting a remake?

Creativity in Hollywood is dying a slow death.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2011)

> The Death Note movies drag on to the point I stopped caring. And the acting is annoying to say the least, too much screaming and shouting "NAANDEEE!!". The anime was alot more entertaining.



Obviously not everyone agrees. I never found the movies to be boring (I never did watch that third one though), and the heavy dramatics in the yelling is part of the Japanese style (of acting). Do you hate Rashomon too?

But yeah, sometimes yelling can get annoying. I remember the girls "TAKEZO-SAMA!" Screaming in "Samurai" (The Musashi film) being quite frustrating. I actually hated "Close Encounters of the Third Kind" because I couldnt stand how everyone always seemed to talk/yell over each other. Annoying!


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2011)

MH I've watched enough Japanese stuff to know it comes with the territory but one person can only stand so much "Nande" especially when poor acting talent is involved.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

Point Break remake? Why? There's nothing about that movie that beckons a remake. Nothing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> MH I've watched enough Japanese stuff to know it comes with the territory but one person can only stand so much "Nande" especially when poor acting talent is involved.



If you're talking about the main guy, as I said, he's not a great actor. As in Battle Royale, he seems unusual broad. But I also felt it kinda fit Light. But to each his own.

Btw, my review of Creature, which had the worst opening in movie history apparently, is in sig.


----------



## krome (Sep 12, 2011)

_Conan the Barbarian_ 2.5/10


----------



## Furious George (Sep 12, 2011)

_Ip Man_ 

This makes my third movie today. 

Been a while since I've seen a good kung fu flick and Ip Man totally hit the spot. 

*8/10*

Watching Ip Man 2 now.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 12, 2011)

_*Beneath the Planet of the Apes C+*_

I can't say I was paying too much attention, but those psychic guys with an atomic bomb wired to a crystal were retarded.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Ip Man_
> 
> This makes my third movie today.
> 
> ...


Didn't you like it when Yip man said he wanted to fight 10 opponents?  

Awesome movie.

It wasn't only good because of the action either.  That was a really moving scene when Yip man returned that kite to that one dude and informed him that his brother was dead.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Didn't you like it when Yip man said he wanted to fight 10 opponents?
> 
> Awesome movie.
> 
> It wasn't only good because of the action either.  That was a really moving scene when Yip man returned that kite to that one dude and informed him that his brother was dead.



Ip fighting the 10 Japanese soldiers was the best scene in that movie. He was breaking bones and doing indian burns and all that jazz. 

I didn't finish Ip Man 2 last night but will watch it soon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Stephen King's IT - 6/10


Man, this movie was almost so bad it's good. I have fond memories as a child watching this movie (and it was a lot scarier back then). Some of those things carried over and I enjoyed the film, but a lot of it was just funny because it was bad. 

I also noticed they have changed a lot from the book (which I'm not even halfway through yet). I kind of wish I had finished the book before watching this again so I could spot all the differences. Now I might have to watch it a 3rd time.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 13, 2011)

A 6/10 is far too kind for IT.


----------



## Jena (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Stephen King's IT - 6/10
> 
> 
> Man, this movie was almost so bad it's good. I have fond memories as a child watching this movie (and it was a lot scarier back then). Some of those things carried over and I enjoyed the film, but a lot of it was just funny because it was bad.
> ...



After watching the Nostalgia Critic's review, I can never watch this movie again.

Although, I have to say, I've seen it in German which (if it's even possible) is more hilarious. 

I think they mostly took out the weird sexual stuff from the book and the random scene with the two gay guys who get murdered by the clown. That's the only thing I remember being different, anyway. But I haven't read the book since I was in like 6th grade so my memory is probably spotty.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe, but I liked Tim Curry in it. And it brought back a lot of memories. Nostalgia, baby.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm surprised you went and saw that.  I know you work at a theater.  So you definitely have an opportunity to discuss quite a bit related to film.  Were you just curious to see how bad it would be?



Pretty much, went and got a ticket for Contagion to hide my shame.

Did watch the first thirty minutes of Contagion though. Really enjoyed it... too the point I walked out. Found the movie to heavy for the theater environment. Definitely picking it up when it hits blu-ray.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Speaking of 

*Contagion* - 8.5/10

Man it is procedural as all hell but it is incredibly captivating and shot beautifully. Ensemble cast that works really well together. All in all a pretty great movie.

However there is no real need to see this in theaters. Also strange but the film didn't have a title card that was quite jarring.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Taleran, what is your reaction to Lawrence Fishburne wearing the immunization bracelet at the end?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

No one is seeing Warrior?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Is the live action Death Note film were watching?



No. If you were a fan of the manga, you're bound to be disappointed.


Good manga adaptation: 
NANA 1 & 2 
20th Century Boys 1 & 2


Terrible manga adaptation:
Death Note
Gantz


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Taleran, what is your reaction to Lawrence Fishburne wearing the immunization bracelet at the end?



Deliberately ambiguous and very human, like a lot of the choices in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he will take the bracelet off after he has an opportunity to think about it.  Jude Law's character existed solely to place doubt on the government and drug agencies.  The last thing these skeptical people need is more ammunition.  If Lawrence Fishburne gets sick while wearing that bracelet... it will cause a lot of problems.

But I see your point.  It goes in line with other things that took place.  Infidelity.  Lawrence Fishburne warned his daughter to get out of town.  He told her to keep it a secret and she blabbed to a friend.  Mistakes like this were repeated over and over again.

I'm with you guys though.  I really appreciated the presentation.  The more I think about the film the more pleased I am with it.

Contagion was pretty good.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> No one is seeing Warrior?



Walked in during the absolute worse part, right when the montage started and they kept talking about Ivan Dracgo Koba. I half expected Apollo Creed to pop up and die.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Drive this weekend.  Who else is in?


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Drive this weekend.  Who else is in?



Fuck yeah, I'd actually go to the midnight show if my theater had one. Also, the website says the runtime of Straw Dogs is negative one minute.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 13, 2011)

Planning to catch that on Tuesday when it is cheap day.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

That scene, while cliched, didn't bother me. It definitely didn't ruin the entire movie.

This weekend I'm either seeing Warrior again (my father wants to see it), Contagion, or The Lion King 3D. Most likely the first or the latter.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

*Bruce Almighty B-*

It's definitely funny, but many of it's jokes are less than subtle and the drama contrived.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Fuck yeah, I'd actually go to the midnight show if my theater had one. Also, the website says the runtime of Straw Dogs is negative one minute.



Im seeing it for sure. The trailer, the reception........everything makes me want to see it.

In fact, along with "The Thing", it might be my most anticipated movie for the rest of the year.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

Drive
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
Girl With The Dragon Tattoo

I'm sure there are plenty of other great films coming out, but these are the ones on my radar the most right now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 13, 2011)

I dont even know why they're remaking the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. It's a good movie, but not necessarily one that needs to be remade. 

The trailer gives me a headache too.......


----------



## Stunna (Sep 13, 2011)

It's not a remake, it's a re-adaption.

inb4 it's the same thing


----------



## Rukia (Sep 13, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The trailer gives me a headache too.......


Oscar nomination for cinematography.  I'm calling it.

And I think those Swedish films are rubbish.  Way overrated.  Maybe the source material is just lousy?  Fincher is a director that deserves some leeway.  He could have made a lot of films after The Social Network.  He chose this.  So he obviously thinks he can make something good.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Oscar nomination for cinematography.  I'm calling it.
> 
> And I think those Swedish films are rubbish.  Way overrated.  Maybe the source material is just lousy?  Fincher is a director that deserves some leeway.  He could have made a lot of films after The Social Network.  He chose this.  So he obviously thinks he can make something good.



I really liked them. I also see no reason why they need to be re-made/re-imagined so soon after the Swedish ones came out. The books are actually pretty great. I could not put them down. As in most cases there was alot left out of the movies that was in the books. The books also gave the reader a better understanding of Lisbeth than the movies do, just because you get to experience the scenes from her point of view in the books.


----------



## Koi (Sep 13, 2011)

I know it's not a movie, but I'm watching Mad Men from the beginning (I've seen a bunch of episodes but not in any kind of order) and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.  The pacing is insanely slow but there's enough costume porn to make up for it, at least to me.  Peggy is definitely my favorite character (I know everyone loves Joan, but Peggy is just better) and I love to hate Pete because is kind of a despicable human being.   Seriously, he needs a punch in his soft-featured, boyish face.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Fuck yeah, I'd actually go to the midnight show if my theater had one. Also, the website says the runtime of Straw Dogs is negative one minute.




That is exactly where that movie belongs in the non existent category same with the Thing remake.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That is exactly where that movie belongs in the non existent category same with the Thing remake.



But The Thing 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Is not a remake, it's a prequel.....which is probably worse in some ways.




On Girl with the Dragon Tattoo, my issue with remaking it is that I think remakes need to have a uniquely interesting story/premise. With the original "Girl", it wasn't the story or premise that was cool (I've seen an assload of similar films), it was the execution. The only thing unique about the film was that one character. 

Personally, while I hope it's good, I worry that we have another "Psycho" remake on our hands. Popular director takes on a classic with a familiar story but incredibly execution and pretty much makes the same movie....but sucky. 

It could be a "Let Me In" though (although I didn't like either of those films very much).


----------



## Taleran (Sep 14, 2011)

Its a remakquel it is both at the same time and even worse for it.


I have no problems with the GwDT remake however because a) haven't seen anything else b) ITS FINCHER c) ITS FINCHER d) ITS FINCHER


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2011)

We differ on Let Me In.  I thought it was a great film.  I liked Let The Right One In as well.  But I thought there were enough differences to appreciate each movie.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I dont even know why they're remaking the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo. It's a good movie, but not necessarily one that needs to be remade.
> 
> The trailer gives me a headache too.......



Trailer makes it look way more badass than it'll ever be. Even if the majority of it is just people slowly turning there head, and Daniel Craig pulling a reverse David Caruso.

I thought the first swedish film was pretty good, the second one though...I watched about twenty minutes then left it for two months, I did finish it, but I have no interest in watching the third.
EDIT:


Koi said:


> I know it's not a movie, but I'm watching Mad Men from the beginning (I've seen a bunch of episodes but not in any kind of order) and I'm kicking myself for not doing it sooner.  The pacing is insanely slow but there's enough costume porn to make up for it, at least to me.  Peggy is definitely my favorite character (I know everyone loves Joan, but Peggy is just better) and I love to hate Pete because is kind of a despicable human being.   Seriously, he needs a punch in his soft-featured, boyish face.



Joan starts off as a shallow bitch, but come around the third season you really start to get a grasp of her character.

Also, the best character is definitey

*Spoiler*: __ 





Don't deny it. Just kind of bummed that later on his character is mostly played for laughs.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 14, 2011)

'Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy' should be a belter ..


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2011)

Man, Drive is by the same dude who did Bronson. Talk about a complete stylistic change and possible(hopefully) step up in quality.

Cuz Bronson was kind of not so swell once you got past Tom Hardy.


----------



## Friday (Sep 14, 2011)

Source Code - fucking win. I love movies that play with my mind, especially when im high. FUCKING SEXY ASS JAKE GYLLENHAAL enough said.

5/5
100/100
PERFECT


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2011)

Hmmm, my most anticipated movies for (the rest of) 2011.

5) Killer Elite: De Niro, Satham and Bana? I'm sold.

4) The Double: Richard Gere/Topher Grace movie, which in itself sounds like a 'hell no'. But the premise seems cool, although the trailer may have spoiled too much.

3) Paranormal Activity 3: I liked the first two.

2) Drive: I dunno, the high praise and the trailer just really make me want to see it.

1) The Thing: The original film is one of the scariest movies ever, so while I dont expect this to be as good, it still makes me really want to see it. The snow+horror are a nice combo.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 14, 2011)

Hot Fuzz - 8/10

hahaha, bloody hell, this movie. Thank you, for bringing this to my attention, Rukia. I've been at war with comedies for a long time now, but this movie and Shaun of the Dead restored my faith a bit.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2011)

Bana isn't in Killer Elite.  Are you talking about Clive Owen?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 14, 2011)

De Niro hasn't made a good movie since 95

why would you be excited about him being in another one?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> De Niro hasn't made a good movie since 95


Heat?

I enjoyed Ronin and the Score.  I don't consider either of them to be great though.  I would have a hard time being excited for any of his films at this point in his career.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bana isn't in Killer Elite.  Are you talking about Clive Owen?



Ah, sorry. I could never tell the two apart.

Anyway, it's not just De Niro being in it. It's those three together. Ensemble action films are the only ones that stand a chance at being 'big' in spectacle. (Im talking old school action).


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2011)

You never seemed that enthused about the expendables.

What about the sequel?  Excited about that?  Bruce Willis has a big villain role.  Van Damm is in.  Chuck Norris is in.  Donnie Yen might be in.  All of the original Expendables reprise their roles.  It seems like that should be a film you are really focused on.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Y
> 
> What about the sequel?  Excited about that?  Bruce Willis has a big villain role.  *Van Damm* is in.  Chuck Norris is in.  Donnie Yen might be in.  All of the original Expendables reprise their roles.  It seems like that should be a film you are really focused on.



Seriously?!! 

That'd be so awesome! I actually enjoyed Expendables. This one could be even better!

Donnie Yen x Jet Li fight?! Yes, please!


----------



## krome (Sep 14, 2011)

_Tropic Thunder_ 7.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 14, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Hot Fuzz - 8/10
> 
> hahaha, bloody hell, this movie. Thank you, for bringing this to my attention, Rukia. I've been at war with comedies for a long time now, but this movie and Shaun of the Dead restored my faith a bit.



Hot Fuzz is truly an awesome film. .

That reminds me that I had Paul in the mail, but my mom didn't go to the post office to pick it up . Can't wait to see it :33.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> De Niro hasn't made a good movie since 95



Copland
Wag the Dog
Ronin
Limitless

Sure not exactly...well remotely comparable to his earlier work, but still fine pieces of entertainment.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You never seemed that enthused about the expendables.
> 
> What about the sequel?  Excited about that?  Bruce Willis has a big villain role.  Van Damm is in.  Chuck Norris is in.  Donnie Yen might be in.  All of the original Expendables reprise their roles.  It seems like that should be a film you are really focused on.



Yes I was.....listed it as one of my favs for 2010. If they actually get all of these guys, it will be epic. 

But how could I forget the TRUE most anticipated movie of 2011..........

"Jack and Jill", starring Adam Sandler.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 15, 2011)

My five would be.

Drive
Moneyball
A Dangerous Method (fuck yeah new Cronenberg)
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy
and
TinTin

HM to the Muppets because I am not sure how much of that movie is about each of the seemingly two plots the trailers are not being that clear if it is a rom/com with Muppets or a Muppets movie with a side plot. I hope for the latter.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2011)

Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy.



If I had to add two more films to my list... I could add Moneyball and Hugo.  I'm interested in both of those.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2011)

The Sorcerers Apprentice: F

Damn, I havent seen such a clumsy main stream movie like this since...........Well, probably Red Riding Hood. This is part of the reason I tend to overlook The Last Airbenders badness. For all of that movies problems, at least it has nice set designs and some of the character arcs were interesting (I prefer movie Zuko to cartoon Zuko). "The Sorcerers Apprentice" is just.......blandly bad.

The direction is so uninspired and the special effects are so........okay. It tries to blend fantasy-action with comedy, but it creates too much of a contrast with with the more dramatic sequences. I HATED the main guy in this movie, because the part was so annoying. Nic Cage seems bored and the main villain seems to be having fun but lacks focus (cant remember his name). Everything about it just feels..........off, not glaringly bad, but so below average that it might as well be glaringly bad.


----------



## Jena (Sep 15, 2011)

Toy Story 3 - 10/10
Seriously? Do I have to explain why it's so good?

Well, except for...

Screw you Woody! Andy may be fine, but I'm not!


----------



## Parallax (Sep 15, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> Copland
> Wag the Dog
> Ronin
> 
> Sure not exactly...well remotely comparable to his earlier work, but still fine pieces of entertainment.



I completely forgot about these movies

ok I was wrong


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2011)

*Inkheart D+*

Inkheart is an example of a movie that fails to properly develop the rules of it's games, believing that permits the writers to do whatever they want with no one calling foul. The opposite is true.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 15, 2011)

*17 Again: *This movie was actually kind of funny and it was 80% less gay than I thought it was gonna be with Mr. High School Musical as the star. I was forced to watch it with a group of friends, and I am happy that I was, because I would have never watched it on my own. 7/10.

*Thor: *Another movie I thought was going to suck, was forced to watch, and ended up really liking. I thought the whole thing was just gonna be in Asgaard and it was gonna be a power struggle between good and bad, but it was really cool with Thor being banished to Earth and the antics that ensue. Very cool movie. 8/10.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 15, 2011)

Ikiru - 9/10

Went with Parallax's advice and choose this as my first Kurosawa movie. A very touching movie, that luckily despite the premise, doesn't enter into a sappy territory.  Takashi Shimura's performance was nothing short of amazing.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Sorcerers Apprentice: F
> 
> Damn, I havent seen such a clumsy main stream movie like this since...........Well, probably Red Riding Hood. This is part of the reason I tend to overlook The Last Airbenders badness. For all of that movies problems, at least it has nice set designs and some of the character arcs were interesting (I prefer movie Zuko to cartoon Zuko). "The Sorcerers Apprentice" is just.......blandly bad.
> 
> The direction is so uninspired and the special effects are so........okay. It tries to blend fantasy-action with comedy, but it creates too much of a contrast with with the more dramatic sequences. I HATED the main guy in this movie, because the part was so annoying. Nic Cage seems bored and the main villain seems to be having fun but lacks focus (cant remember his name). Everything about it just feels..........off, not glaringly bad, but so below average that it might as well be glaringly bad.



I actually enjoyed this movie. I thought the special effects were pretty good too. I don't blame you for thinking the main character was annoying. 

Were you serious about movie Zuko being better than cartoon Zuko? Everything in the movie is worse than the cartoon. If you thought the special effects were only okay in sorcerers apprentice, then you must have thought these ones were atrocious.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2011)

_*The Truman Show B+*_

My favorite Jim Carrey film.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _*The Truman Show B+*_
> 
> My favorite Jim Carrey film.


Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2011)

Which I have never seen.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

Bruce Almighty is the best Carrey Film. A classic comedy.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Don't like Jim Carrey in comedies. Eternal Sunshine & Truman Show are his best. Oh, and also his confession to Emma Stone.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 15, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Don't like Jim Carrey in comedies. Eternal Sunshine & Truman Show are his best. Oh, and also his confession to Emma Stone.



Not even Dumb and Dumber?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2011)

I find Jim Carrey hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2011)

The Number 23 is the worst I can think of.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

I thought his acting was fine in it.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Not even Dumb and Dumber?



Nope. His acting is always over-the-top in comedies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 15, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I actually enjoyed this movie. I thought the special effects were pretty good too. I don't blame you for thinking the main character was annoying.
> 
> Were you serious about movie Zuko being better than cartoon Zuko? Everything in the movie is worse than the cartoon. If you thought the special effects were only okay in sorcerers apprentice, then you must have thought these ones were atrocious.



To further explain my dislike of SA, I also hated how the movie doesnt even follow its own logic. Both wizards have ways to track that gourd, but the bad guy wastes time screwing around with the kid? Also, Cage says they cant let civs know about magic, but doesnt seem to have an issue using magic where everyone can see it.........

Zuko: I never liked Zuko in the cartoon because he always is whiny and bitchy, and the cartoon never really seemed to know if they wanted a spoiled brat or an angsty hero. I also personally disliked his VO, who never seemed very natural. In the movie they make him more low key, and when Zuko is explaining to Iroh why he has to track down the Airbender, I thought the actor nailed it. Movie Zuko seems more realistic in his response to the issues at hand, whereas cartoon Zuko's personality seemed to shift too dramatically. (of course, this is only my opinion).

CGI: TLA had some pretty awkward CGI at times while having decent CGI at other times. But I always felt the sets were pretty good. SA just kinda feels average all around.

"The Last Airbender" is a pretty weak movie overall, but on its own, I think it's mostly harmless. When I was annoyed, I was only irked at it as an adaptation. Not as its own entity.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 15, 2011)

> Movie Zuko better than animated Zuko

Post disregarded.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

God how I hate Dumb and Dumber. No one a fan of Liar Liar? I know it's childish and stupid but you guys have to admit it's pretty amusing


----------



## Fraust (Sep 15, 2011)

I liked it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> God how I hate Dumb and Dumber. No one a fan of Liar Liar? I know it's childish and stupid but you guys have to admit it's pretty amusing


The pen is red!

Liar Liar was decent.  Brilliant premise.  Didn't quite live up to it's full potential though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 15, 2011)

RE RE R RE ROYAL BLUE.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2011)

Another comedy with a brilliant premise.  The Invention of Lying.  Good.  Should have been great.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> God how I hate Dumb and Dumber. No one a fan of Liar Liar? I know it's childish and stupid but you guys have to admit it's pretty amusing



You don't like Dumb and Dumber but you like Liar Liar

that's like going nah man I hate Big Macs, but I sure love me a Whopper


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 16, 2011)

I remember Ace Ventura: When Nature Calls was loved by me and all of my agegroup when it came out.

I need to watch some of his older movies. As for my favorite,

1) Eternal Sunshine (great film).

2) Dumb and Dumber

3) Ace Ventura (both, based on memory)

Ummmm, thats all I can think of. I felt Bruce Almighty was okay, but seemed unsure how to use its (briliant) premise. At the absolute least, its far better than Evan Almighty. I thought Number 23 was okay, but the script was pretty faulty (the direction was stylish though).


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2011)

Yasha said:


> His acting is always over-the-top in comedies.



Here I was thinking that was the point.  Its kind of his style.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2011)

That song is the best part of that movie.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 16, 2011)

2nd. I think this was my confirmation of heterosexuality.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 16, 2011)

*The Prestige* - 10/10

Fuck every single time I watch this movie I like it more and more. More and more and I am enjoying Nolan's output from this point forward more so than the previous films. This to me is the film where Nolan first arrives fully formed where he tackles the ideas about movie making and in general that mean something to him while still incorporating the themes of his earlier movies. No other movie weaves plot within plot with this much fun this much sheer glee that is on display that I am staggered when people call Nolan a cold film maker. Jackman and Bale play fantastically off each other, Bowie is ENLIGHTENED casting and Michael Caine is the perfect straight man.

It doesn't really matter what tricks you want to pull in your movies, it doesn't matter whether it is CG or Practical it doesn't matter if it is style or substance. All that matters is that the audience wants to be whisked away and your goal as a filmmaker is the looks on their faces.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 16, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *The Prestige* - 10/10
> 
> Fuck every single time I watch this movie I like it more and more. More and more and I am enjoying Nolan's output from this point forward more so than the previous films. This to me is the film where Nolan first arrives fully formed where he tackles the ideas about movie making and in general that mean something to him while still incorporating the themes of his earlier movies. No other movie weaves plot within plot with this much fun this much sheer glee that is on display that I am staggered when people call Nolan a cold film maker. Jackman and Bale play fantastically off each other, Bowie is ENLIGHTENED casting and Michael Caine is the perfect straight man.
> 
> It doesn't really matter what tricks you want to pull in your movies, it doesn't matter whether it is CG or Practical it doesn't matter if it is style or substance. All that matters is that the audience wants to be whisked away and your goal as a filmmaker is the looks on their faces.


The Prestige has to be my favorite Nolan film, and it's in my top 10 greatest films.

*Paul*- Paul is one of the funniest movies I've seen in a while. Certainly better than Shaun of the Dead(Nick Frost and Simon Pegg's other movie), but not better than Hot Fuzz. My favorite part of Paul would have to be what the cop tried to do to Paul in the comic store when he thought Paul was a statue. Freaking priceless!

My rating: 6.5/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

I must be the only one who found Prestige to be above average but not much more, well made but somewhat silly.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2011)

erictheking said:


> 2nd. I think this was my confirmation of heterosexuality.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The Prestige has to be my favorite Nolan film, and it's in my top 10 greatest films.
> 
> *Paul*- Paul is one of the funniest movies I've seen in a while. Certainly better than Shaun of the Dead(Nick Frost and Simon Pegg's other movie), but not better than Hot Fuzz. My favorite part of Paul would have to be what the cop tried to do to Paul in the comic store when he thought Paul was a statue. Freaking priceless!
> 
> My rating: 6.5/10



What's your top ten?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Am I the only one that didn't think Paul was even remotely funny? That movie was all-around disappointing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> What's your top ten?


In no order(I can't seem to put them in order):

1. The Prestige
2. Aliens
3. The Matrix
4. Dirty Harry
5. The Shawshank Redemption
6. 3:10 to Yuma(remake)
7. The Silence of the Lambs
8. Memento
9. Army of Darkness
10. Hot Fuzz

Since my mom couldn't take me to school today, I sat at home and watched some movies:

*One flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest*- Very well paced drama. Th ending was a bit sudden though.
My rating: 8.3/10

*Blood Work*- Now I've read most of Michael Connelly's novels. For those of you who are unfamiliar with Connelly, he wrote The Lincoln Lawyer, which was also adapted into a movie.

Now the book that Blood Work was adapted from with the same name, sucked. I couldn't finish it. The movie however, was good. I only noticed one glaring flaw adaption wise though:

Buddy was not the villain! He didn't die either! WTF Eastwood?!

My rating: 7.3/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 16, 2011)

> Very well paced drama. Th ending was a bit sudden though.



If I was a Film Douche I'd say "Life is sudden"


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2011)

Shawshank, heh. By coincidence me and my friend were debating over greatest vs favorite and he said something along the lines of "here's an example that splits the two. Someones favorite movie could be star wars but they should admit that shawshank is the best film".   

Of course I did not take his notion of pretending. Shawshank was the best movie, wouldn't even have it over star wars. I never found shawshAnk to be very touching, always seemed like they were trying so hard to make to make it seem that way.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2011)

Why don't you think that someone can differentiate between a favorite and a superior movie? You said the same thing to me once.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 16, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why don't you think that someone can differentiate between a favorite and a superior movie? You said the same thing to me once.



There are quite a few problems. First, what does being the "best" film even mean? What is it good at? If I told you that I was the greatest eater in the world, would you know what I was actually talking about? The term in itself is vague because it not an actual talent or skill. You can't use that as a criteria, and what value is a ranking system with out a criteria?

If one said this movie is the most impressively crafted or this movie is the most influential, then that is actually saying something. You're specifying to some degree, on what you're judging the movie on. That is totally different from calling something the "best" (ie, what would is that film the best at?).

But anyway, yes you can obviously differentiate between subjective and objective. For what ever reason, people assume best/great means objective...when the word great is just as subjective as the word good or bad. The problem is, even when people try to make objective list they still insert far too much bias. That's my problem...a favorite list usually consist of a person being true to themselves, a "greatest" list is them merely merging their favorite list with objective measures (and the thing that irks me the most, is that many people utilize critical reception as one of their biggest criteria, which is flawed since that is mere opinion). 

Let's see if you can relate to this example. Objectively speaking, how is Avatar not the greatest film of 2009? It drew more money and it influenced the industry via vamping up the 3D craze. Utilizing slightly more subjective measures, it likely advance or popularized new technology which will be beneficial to today's film climate, and years from now people will likely copy some of the techniques Cameron used to create that world. Most people would likely not call it the best film of 2009 if they did not enjoy the movie at all. But how could they not, those are after all it aces just about all the objective feats a movie can have (which are not many, because film is labeled as art and not science for a reason).

The subject that me and my friend were originally discussing was what was his top 5 Super Nintendo games. He eventually gave me two list, one was his favorite and one was his greatest. I noticed inconsistency (which are common when most people make those list, because again they fuse both criteria). 


In one list, he had Donkey Kong Country 2 (on his best list).  So I asked him, how come DKC2 made it over DKC1? He more or less said, because it was a better game. He admitted that originality and impact are major points, and on his best list he had Yoshi's island (might have been some other game, don't remember exactly) because of innovation. 

Fair enough, but then he had Zelda: A link to the past on both list. That game is basically just a remake of an older one. He explained some innovations it had, which in the grand scheme of things were relatively minor, but one of his major points was "it is just a well made and entertaining game" <------ that there is a problem. Now, just by coincidence I already knew that game was his favorite of all time, but I've seen many list that consist of "the greatest" and it is very apparent to me, that people have trouble separating their personal preference of film (or games, or any other thing that should really be gauged by entertainment). Instead, they try to mix it, perhaps because they have too much pride in admitting that a film they did not think was good was objectively "superior" to another. I'm not sure if you understood the SNES convo since you would have to be into video games, but that was essentially my main point in my discussion. He could not explain how objectively a game like Chrono Trigger was amongst the greatest, because objectively it isn't, it is merely highly praised. 

If someone makes a list where critical acclaim is taken into account, much less it being the most important part of that criteria - then that list is a sham and is not objective. That individual should not even waste their time, and should just stick to voicing their personal preference. And to me personally, I view a person who makes "best" or "greatest" list as relatively insecure (in less they actually are objective), because essentially those are people who only rate movies based on what everyone else thinks and not what they think. Which is a waste of time, and a terrible way of analyzing art. 


Forgive me if this was post isn't totally clear. I actually wrote a very good reply on my iPhone, but I accidentally deleted it while trying to edit my work. I  reconnected my old computer (since my usual one broke) just to reply to reply to this .


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks, I understood all the game references and stuff. Very well written and I see your point.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 16, 2011)

I like your post

but I don't agree personally.  I can definitely see your side of the argument though and honestly it is very convincing


----------



## Stunna (Sep 16, 2011)

I sort of both agree and disagree. I mean, isn't it objective that Citizen Kane is a better movie than Highlander 2?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 16, 2011)

Drive:  B+.

Was I disappointed?  A little bit.  The movie was at a disadvantage from the start because I let my expectations get way out of control.  There is a lot to like here.

A hypnotic opening scene.  It was pretty much a silent scene, but that seemed to build the tension up even more.  What would Driver have done if the game had gone into overtime?  Stall for more time?  Probably.

The movie in general was pretty quiet.  Not a lot of wasted dialogue.  The dialogue is pretty much all meaningful.  It reminds me of The American in that regard.  Driver has a conversation with Irene's son about a shark.  Driver wonders if the shark is a villain.  The son argues that he's a villain because he's a shark.  Basically a synopsis of the entire film.

Albert Brooks, Ron Pearlman, Carey Mulligan, Bryan Cranston, and Christina Hendrix all have very miniscule roles.  Not a lot of screen time for any of them.  Yet they find a way to make their characters relevant.  I thought Brooks was especially good here.  I have pretty much only ever seen him in comedies.  But he was scary here.  And some of his actions were shocking to me.

Gosling was terrific here.  I've seen a lot of versatility from him this year.  Crazy, Stupid, Love and now this.  Murder by Numbers was the first time I ever saw him and I am just amazed how much he has grown as an actor since then.  I don't think an Oscar nomination would be such a huge stretch.  He played against his usual type in a big way.

The violence surprised me.  The film was a bit more gory than I expected.  The gunshots were loud.  Blood splattered everywhere during every violent scene.  I found myself wondering what Yasha's opinion of this would be.  In this case... I think the carnage served a purpose.  It was a quick message to the viewer about how much Driver's life had changed as a result of this heist.

Good soundtrack.

I didn't like the elevator scene.

I also was disappointed with the lack of driving.  Driver takes these odd driving jobs by night and does stunt driving by day.  I wish I had seen him perform more of these side jobs.  That's what I expected prior to seeing it.  I could argue that the film title is misleading.

People in the theater had a good time.  There were some gasps during some of the action.  And there was laughter when Driver continued to casually walk around time still wearing his bloodstained jacket.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 16, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Here I was thinking that was the point.  Its kind of his style.



I think his comedy style is quite distinctive, I just don't find it amusing. The only Jim Carrey's comedy I enjoyed was _The Mask_, because that role goes well with his over-the-top performance. 

I prefer Mr. Bean kind of silent comedy. Nothing against Jim Carrey though. It's just a matter of personal preference. On the other hand, I like his change of style in the more serious movies he was in, such as Eternal Sunshine.



*Attack the Block*

A mildly entertaining low-budget movie is all it is. Don't get how it gets such a high recommendation from you guys. Did I miss out something? 

6.5/10



*Clue*

Superb acting (Tim Curry!) and ingenious dialogues make it a cult classic. The pace down the end was so crazily fast it will leave your head spinning. Multiple viewing worthy to get all the jokes and puns.

9/10


----------



## Furious George (Sep 16, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> -snip-



I see what you are getting at but I ultimately disagree and think that there is a lot of assumption in your reasoning. 

First off, what I have come to understand as the difference between a favorites list and a "best" list is that 1). a favorite list are the films that appeal to you deep down on the inside in ways that are often too hard and intricate to really describe (i.e. "cause I like blood. leave me alone") while 2). a "best" list is a film that you feel has technical values that can be almost universally appreciated and agreed upon. I think you're just talking to the wrong people, because *critical reception has nothing to do with the process* if you're talking to someone whose opinion is actually worth something. Sure, it happens that movies/video games/ whatever's that are in "best" lists are often received critically well, but that's only because the merits of that work earned them the credit.* Its not in your "best" list because other people like it... but rather, other people like it because what it accomplishes are hard not to like. There is a HUGE difference* and I hope I'm explaining myself right.

And the reason why Avatar cannot (and in the grand scheme of things will not) be objectively considered the greatest film of 2009 is because most of its technical feats only work to completely remove the "humanity" from the filmmaking process. Just because something is technically impressive in a film does not make it a cinematic achievement... or at least a *positive* cinematic achievement. No film snob worth his salt would ever tip his goblet to what Cameron did in Avatar. 

My top 10 is generally films that resonated with me personally so its more of a "favorite" list then a "best of" list. I never bothered doing two lists because I think its pretty pretentious and pointless, but I do understand the difference between the two and why people feel the need to make distinctions.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> That was everyone's confirmation of heterosexuality, including homosexuals.
> 
> Its a shame Diaz decided to stop eating after that movie.


Cameron Diaz was hot in the mask.  And she was never hot in another film.  It's amazing.

The Mask hasn't aged well.  I caught it a couple of years ago.  There is not a single laugh to be had in the movie.

The Mask:  F.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Cameron Diaz was hot in the mask.  And she was never hot in another film.  It's amazing.
> 
> The Mask hasn't aged well.  I caught it a couple of years ago.  There is not a single laugh to be had in the movie.
> 
> The Mask:  F.



Yeah, can't say I disagree. The therapist scene sort of made me chuckle. 

I still have a soft spot for that dance scene and the transformation scenes. For a film that's meant to be cartoony it got REALLY epic every time Carrey put the mask on.


----------



## Jena (Sep 17, 2011)

Meet the Parents- 10/10
Still funny.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Movie Magic?


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Cameron Diaz was hot in the mask.  And she was never hot in another film.  It's amazing.
> 
> The Mask hasn't aged well.  I caught it a couple of years ago.  There is not a single laugh to be had in the movie.
> 
> The Mask:  F.




Quite possible, yeah. Watched it when I was in third grade.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2011)

Violent by Design: Then explain to me how "Friday the 13th" is one of my favorite movies of all time despite being far from perfect while "Citizen Kane" (which I do love) is pretty close to perfection while not making it near my favorites. While yes, the two often go together, they are two very different conclusions. 'favorite' speaks to the viewer subjectively. 'best' is our attempts to be objective.

Drive: B-

I found it to be pretty underwhelming and overhyped. Of COURSE a movie where people just stare at each other for two hours would be lauded by critics. Why in the hell did I think that an exciting action-thriller had finally broken the barrier between general audiences and critics? "Drive" is not an action film. It's not even a thriller. It's a drama. Not a bad drama, but an arrogant and indulgent one.

First off, the "Man with No Name" comparisons are bullshit. While we never really knew where Clint Eastwood's character came from, we knew enough to get on his side because while morally ambiguous, we always knew what was on his mind. With this guy, I think he was too mysterious and this made him come across as semi-one dimensional.

Why does he fall in love with the woman and her kid? What was the indicator? Was it their chemistry? Odd, I thought the Mother and the Kids interactions were oddly normal (reminded me of me and my Mom, actually). Because we knew nothing about him, we never understand why he loves her (and vice versa). They fall in love after two scene and if 'staring at each other awkwardly' counts as fleshing out a love story, then "Twilight" deserves an award. The relationship is hard to root for too because she's married to a decent man who is trying to fix his life. But that whole issue is resolved so suddenly that it makes me wonder why they even bothered with that stepping stone to begin with. You know, despite the crap comparisons to "The Transporter", the film does share some of its ideas with "Transporter 2". 

Also, his actions were odd at times. I could never really tell if the movie intended for him to be awkward and maybe shy or aloof and cold. Maybe it was the point, but his warming up to the kid seemed at odds with his freak out moments (which occur too late to have meaning). 

The film isnt sure if it wants to be a character understudy or a mainstream, conventional thriller and it somehow ends up being both. I predicted everything that happened. You've really seen all of these events occur before in faster paced actioners. In fact, I read somewhere that the lead producer wanted to make an action film, but ended up with something 'more'. Pretty much he wanted an action film, but got an arty drama instead.

I can enjoy a slow paced film. I love "once upon a time in the west" and "once upon a time in America", but while those films had characters walking around slowly and being subtle in their facial expressions, it always seemed that every new shot, composition or transition was fascinating. "Drive" only has a few moments of style (which are mostly seen in the trailer), but I caught none of the supposed film noir influences. If pointing the camera at Goslings face as he drives counts as style, then I guess the director is the new Sergio Leone. Speaking of which, Gosling's pausing before answering questions got old FAST! It was cute the first time, but after the 20th time I was fighting sleep simply waiting for him to respond like a normal human being. 

Finally, the gore felt out of place. CGI gore is hard enough to pull off in this kinda film, but the few hardcore violent scenes just didn't work in context of the film. The elevator sequence is probably the highlight of the movie, but it belongs in a different movie. It seemed too sleazy compared to the gritty, edgy realism that the movie is going for. I also didnt care for the music. At times it worked, but the "Goodbye Uncle Tom" theme (which is used to better effect in the trailer, possibly due to the lack of vocals) felt largely out of place (then again, it also felt out of place in "Goodbye Uncle Tom"). I think it would've worked better in the elevator scene because it is a beautiful song. The trailer made that kiss seem so poetic because of that song so maybe it should've been used there.

On the other hand, the movie is still decent. It is well done and there are a few stand out moments in terms of suspense (the opening getaway scene). The cast is all spectacular. I never liked Ryan Gosling that much (although "Half Nelson" was superb and so was he) as I always felt he was boring. While I had issues with the character, he actually made it more-or-less work. When he attacks someone, you feel that he's a badass despite looking a bit too.......pretty? 

I also loved Albert Brooks. Like Rukia, Ive only seen him in comedies and he does manage to be pretty scary while never being one dimensional. I liked Ron Perlman a lot too. But everybody does great.

In the end, it was a decent film, it just doesn't fit my definition of a good film. The actors kept me from hating it. In fact, I want to make a point that I loved the acting a lot, as I know this review seems mostly negative. It's because it screws up a lot with the little things, but its successes come in broad strokes.

Oh yeah, final note. Despite being called "Drive", there isn't a lot of car chase sequences....


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2011)

*Akunin*

A thought-provoking film. 

Are all murderers cruel, cold-blooded and deserving of nothing but damnation in hell? Are all homocidal victims really "victims" and by default deserving of sympathy? If your answer is yes, this movie will probably make you think twice.

And what about their families? Should we show sympathy only to the victims' families who just lost their loved ones? What about the murderers' families? Should we condemn them as we condemn the murderers? Aren't they going to lose someone close to them as well?

What gives us the right and moral high ground to condemn anyone really? And why must we sympathize the dead? Do we know the murderers? Do we know the victims? Do we even know what actually happened?

Enough ranting. Just to give you an idea how thought-provoking the film is. 

Let's talk about the acting. 

Eri Fukatsu. Oh, my goodness. She delivered one of the most solid performance I've seen in J-movies in recent years. Definitely made me want to see more of her stuff later. 

Satoshi Tsumabuki. He got better as the movie progressed. Overall, he did okay.

Hikari Mitsushima. Her character is supposed to be annoying. She did her part fairly well.

Kirin Kiki. How could I forget the cheerful old lady from Tokyo Tower? Excellent acting as usual.

Akira Emoto. He played the dead girl's father, who is filled with grief and anger. Convincing performance.



*Spoiler*: _On the ending_ 



At first, I didn't understand why Shimizu wanted to kill Mitsuyo. Then it dawned upon me: He wasn't really trying to kill her. He just wanted her to believe that he was a bad guy, so that she could get over him.

This is what I call a great writing.




9/10


----------



## Taleran (Sep 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I sort of both agree and disagree. I mean, isn't it objective that Citizen Kane is a better movie than Highlander 2?



Art is always subjective. To me I don't really care about best of lists it is always a list of favorites. 

I am making the list I am not going to ascribe to someone elses standards of creating it it is going to be MY list. Speaking of which I kinda want to iron out like a top 100 but I doubt I would ever be able to do it.


If you want to do an objective list about movies then your best bet is to do from the position of Influence / Importance over Quality.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh yeah, final note. Despite being called "Drive", there isn't a lot of car chase sequences....


My biggest gripe with the film.

I disagree with you on the violence for the reason I already mentioned.  I'm not surprised by your opinion though.  I expect a lot of people will come to the same conclusion as you.

I also disagree with you on Gosling's character and the relationships he formed.  My parents moved around a lot.  I have continued to move around since I became an adult.  I've probably lived in almost 20 major cities.  I don't have a lot of really solid bonds with people.  I've been deployed in the Middle East... unable to call the few people I do get along with.  I understand what loneliness is.  So I can understand why he would put this relationship on a pedestal after such a short time.  Obviously we prefer to see more conventional relationships, but the lead is a damaged human being.  It's possible in this film.

I feel the director wanted to use this film as a showcase for his style more than he wanted to make a serious movie.  I liked it.  B+ remember?  But it's not without faults.  A lot of people will walk away complaining that it's a snobby pretentious effort.  It's a divisive film.  I'm surprised it has such a good percentage at Rotten Tomatoes.  I got the feeling a lot of the people in my audience disliked it.

Curious to see what Vono, Yasha, and Ennoea think.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I see what you are getting at but I ultimately disagree and think that there is a lot of assumption in your reasoning.
> 
> First off, what I have come to understand as the difference between a favorites list and a "best" list is that 1). a favorite list are the films that appeal to you deep down on the inside in ways that are often too hard and intricate to really describe (i.e. "cause I like blood. leave me alone")


 Yes, I have met many people who cannot explain why they like certain things, but that is because most people are not very articulate. That is more of a matter of not knowing how to express your feelings or critique. 



> 2). a "best" list is a film that you feel has technical values that can be almost universally appreciated and agreed upon.


 This goes back to my statement of making a list just to please other people. 

A favorite list - what you think is good
A best list - what you think other people think is good

The second list doesn't really tell an individual much about your opinion (and that is the point of making a list, is it not? Other wise, why wouldn't a person just buy a magazine instead of asking an individual etc?), most people still taint their own list with personal preference which makes the entire premise of that list obsolete. 





> I think you're just talking to the wrong people, because *critical reception has nothing to do with the process* if you're talking to someone whose opinion is actually worth something. Sure, it happens that movies/video games/ whatever's that are in "best" lists are often received critically well, but that's only because the merits of that work earned them the credit.* Its not in your "best" list because other people like it... but rather, other people like it because what it accomplishes are hard not to like. There is a HUGE difference* and I hope I'm explaining myself right.



The wrong people in this instance, are the majority of people who make these list. 

For instance, take The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time. If people make a list on greatest games, many would put that in there. But what did it accomplish that no other game before or after did? *Objectively*, it isn't the greatest game of all time - it is only through subjective measures that people use to rate that game so highly. What can you say, "it is really well made?" - what good game isn't? There are plenty of other games that are more innovative, impactful or commercially successful. Games that came out after Ocarina of Time, have most of its positives (as video games are far more subject to becoming dated versus movies). If critical reception and a persons personal enjoyment of being involved in a game they felt was epic are not the primary categories for it not being considered the best, what is? You can really say the same for Citizen Kane, though objectively that movie has more things going for it. 




> And the reason why Avatar cannot (and in the grand scheme of things will not) be objectively considered the greatest film of 2009 is because most of its technical feats only work to completely remove the "humanity" from the filmmaking process. Just because something is technically impressive in a film does not make it a cinematic achievement... or at least a *positive* cinematic achievement. No film snob worth his salt would ever tip his goblet to what Cameron did in Avatar.



But that is totally meaningless. Making someone "unhuman" is a very subjective claim. In fact, I would bet that most people who watched Avatar do not feel or notice that the characters lack personality. Objectively, you cannot really put the minority opinion above the majority opinion. 

As I said, major problem with making a "greatest" list. Where is the line drawn? How can something that is "technically" impressive not be good objectively? What would the word "technically" even refer too then in that case? It makes no sense. It is pointless to mix in subjective with what other people think is good.

 You might as well just use your personal preference when rating a film, chances are there are millions of people with the same opinion as yours anyway. 






Stunna said:


> I sort of both agree and disagree. I mean, isn't it objective that Citizen Kane is a better movie than Highlander 2?



Objectively you cannot really call a piece of art better than another. But yes, if we were to use objective things like statistics, they would point toward Citizen Kane being better than Highlander 2, which no one probably saw .


----------



## Lamb (Sep 17, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Objectively you cannot really call a piece of art better than another. But yes, if we were to use objective things like statistics, they would point toward Citizen Kane being better than Highlander 2, which no one probably saw .



That's not entirely true. Objective criticism is very possible, it's just absolutely idiotic to do so.

Objective criticism ignores all personal bias, to make quantifiable critiques of style and structure. Basically, it's a purely mechanical critical system, wherein the viewer watches a film many times to explore minute details of the artists process.

It has been all but discarded (I believe most American public high schools teach a watered down simplified version of this) due to the realizations that the artist is probably the least important part of art and that meaning is not created by the art itself, but by whoever is regarding it. Basically, as a viewer, your personal experiences, culture, and lifestyle are expressed fully in how you view art, and should be expressed in your reaction to it, rather than abandoning personality to focus on mechanics.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 17, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> This goes back to my statement of making a list just to please other people.



Who says its to please other people? Again, most of your argument is assumptions. How could you *know* the intent of the list? 

I could make an objective list of "best" that is entirely for me. MY own personal excercise in diserning good cinema and articulating why its good. It might be self-indulgent but it isn't what you're claiming it is. 



> The second list doesn't really tell an individual much about your opinion (and that is the point of making a list, is it not? Other wise, why wouldn't a person just buy a magazine instead of asking an individual etc?)



Of course it does. 

At the very least, it gives the reader of the list insight into what you look for in a good movie whereas a favorite list gives the reader insight into what you like and don't like.



> The wrong people in this instance, are the majority of people who make these list.



No. 



> For instance, take The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of time. If people make a list on greatest games, many would put that in there. But what did it accomplish that no other game before or after did? *Objectively*, it isn't the greatest game of all time - it is only through subjective measures that people use to rate that game so highly. What can you say, "it is really well made?" - what good game isn't? There are plenty of other games that are more innovative, impactful or commercially successful. Games that came out after Ocarina of Time, have most of its positives (as video games are far more subject to becoming dated versus movies). If critical reception and a persons personal enjoyment of being involved in a game they felt was epic are not the primary categories for it not being considered the best, what is? You can really say the same for Citizen Kane, though objectively that movie has more things going for it.



OoT had plenty of objective achievements but I honestly think answering this paragraph is a can of worms. Lets not get into a game debate here. I've seen you try to discredit it before.  




> But that is totally meaningless. Making someone "unhuman" is a very subjective claim. In fact, I would bet that most people who watched Avatar do not feel or notice that the characters lack personality. Objectively, you cannot really put the minority opinion above the majority opinion.



I wasn't referring to the character portrayals when I said inhuman. I was referring to the production process, filled with CGI and computer-enabled shots and what have you.  



> How can something that is "technically" impressive not be good objectively? What would the word "technically" even refer too then in that case? It makes no sense. It is pointless to mix in subjective with what other people think is good.



Because many would argue what Avatar's (and Stars Wars PT for that matter) technical feats are impressive in the same way a video game's technical feats are impressive. Not so much cinema. 

If you want to see impressive technical feats in regards to film, look to the opera scene in Citizen Kane. That was pure cinema in all its facets. The camera angles, the movement of the people as they dress up Kane's girlfirend, the acting, the use of music, yada yada yada.

And it should also be noted that a *"best of" list is not stating factually that this is THE best*. You seem to be under that assumption and, again, I blame the people you talk to. Its only saying this is the best as far as the individual has seen and as far as he is able to discern based on his own experience. *Your *problem with the best of list is your own assumption of what everyone means by it (which is "my opinion is right"), not the concept of the list itself.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> My biggest gripe with the film.
> 
> I disagree with you on the violence for the reason I already mentioned.  I'm not surprised by your opinion though.  I expect a lot of people will come to the same conclusion as you.
> 
> ...



That is a pretty interesting point, but that's where I felt the character being mysterious worked more against the movie. 

Robin Hood: B

I have to confess, I liked this movie a lot more on DVD. In a way, Im reminded of Green Zone, which irked me in theaters but was enjoyable on the small screen. The film seemed to move a lot better and I did like the attempts at humanity with its villains. 

The cinematography seemed more epic too, which always helps. On the flip side, I kept being annoyed with how the Sheriff had a nothing role and felt that the "Batman Begins"-esque bleakness worked against the film. Russel Crowe is boring as hell and no one seems adequately developed. It's sad when the most fleshed out character is PRINCE JOHN! Also, the attempts at realism kinda beat the point of Robin Hood's mythical stature. 

With that said, I still enjoyed the film. I was never bored and always interested. But I did feel that the movie was quite confused at times.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 17, 2011)

Go George Go


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Super 8- 8/10 hurrrr

Attack the Block - 9/10


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Furious George said:


> That was everyone's confirmation of heterosexuality, including homosexuals.
> 
> Its a shame Diaz decided to stop eating after that movie.



lol I like the one comment that says "if all young boys were shown this scene, there would be no gays."


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 17, 2011)

George I like your post but you're just egging him on further


----------



## Amuro (Sep 17, 2011)

*Hanna* - 9/10

[YOUTUBE]yj9Wij7lZPE[/YOUTUBE]

i am in love with the soundtrack to this film


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

The soundtrack was the best part of Hanna 'cause the story is so simplistic.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

A simple story isn't a bad one.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Hanna soundtrack was better than Tron.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> Attack the Block - 9/10


----------



## Amuro (Sep 17, 2011)

I liked the simpleness of the movie it was charming witnessing her discover the world for the first time.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 17, 2011)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind:  A.

It's really refreshing to watch a movie that actually gets better each time you see it.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

*Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope*

Re-watched it with a friend who had never seen it. Classic as always, and he enjoyed it immensely as well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hanna soundtrack was better than Tron.


Thou shall not ever speak again


----------



## Yasha (Sep 17, 2011)

*Iris the movie*

Messy and confusing. Characters keep teleporting from one place to another. Pretty sure they just cut out some scenes from the tv series, patched them together and resold it as a movie. Hard to follow unless you have seen the tv series already, which I haven't. The ending is load of BS.

6.5/10


----------



## Koi (Sep 17, 2011)

So, has anyone seen The Lion King yet?  I might be seeing it tomorrow, but I haven't decided if I want to splurge on 3-D or not.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 17, 2011)

My local theater is offering it in both 2D and 3D, thank God.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

Koi said:


> So, has anyone seen The Lion King yet?  I might be seeing it tomorrow, but I haven't decided if I want to splurge on 3-D or not.



I'm going tomorrow. 3-D, because there's no 2-D option.


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 18, 2011)

*Red Riding Hood*

Good fucking god, I have not seen a movie this bad in a long time...

The actors are awful, giving poor delivery of their dialogue. No emotion or life in their portrayals at all. Of course, the dialogue was pure drivel anyway.

The so-called werewolf looked like a big scruffy dog, and his death was anti-climatic. The romance was forced and corny. Not to mention that the majority of this shit fest was just dull.     

Crappy plot, poorly-written dialogue, bad acting, uninteresting characters, awful story, boring action, terrible movie. I was forced to watch this with a friend, when I should have known better.

*0 out of 10*

On a brighter note, I think I may see Lion King in theaters myself, regardless of 2D or 3D.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 18, 2011)

*Once a Thief*


Take a pill of suspension of disbelief, sit down and enjoy the great chemistry between Chow Yun Fat, Leslie Cheung and Cherie Chong. 

8.5/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> ...
> Drive: B-
> ...





Rukia said:


> Drive:  B+.
> ...



You can't deter me at all, seeing this before work today.


----------



## Ash (Sep 18, 2011)

X-Men: First Class. 5/10

I wasn't too fond of this movie. It wasn't as bad as Wolverine was, but X-Men 3 was still better than this.

It gave a more modern view of the X-Men universe and mutant life... even though it's set fifty years in the past. I also never imagined Mistique to be such a girly-girl. She didn't give that impression in the other movies *at all*.  This movie could have gone much better, yeah.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2011)

lion king 3d, what a sham that is. fuck that.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

tell it how it is VBD


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> lion king 3d, what a sham that is. fuck that.


Tell me about it.

Why is this movie out in theaters again?  Are there any significant changes to the film?  Is this a director's cut?  Oh?  They just want to capitalize on 3D and make a few extra bucks?  Pretty soon hollywood won't even need to make new films.  They can just re-release existing films.  Brilliant.  Anyone supporting this should be ashamed.  Sell outs.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

My theater is offering it in 2D as well. Seeing it today.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 18, 2011)

Ash said:


> X-Men: First Class. 5/10
> 
> I wasn't too fond of this movie. It wasn't as bad as Wolverine was, but *X-Men 3 was still better than this.*



LO-fucking-L.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> Why is this movie out in theaters again?  Are there any significant changes to the film?  Is this a director's cut?  Oh?  They just want to capitalize on 3D and make a few extra bucks?  Pretty soon hollywood won't even need to make new films.  They can just re-release existing films.  Brilliant.  Anyone supporting this should be ashamed.  Sell outs.



Cuz theatrical re-releases have never been done before...

I don't know, seeing it on the big screen in 2D(some theaters have it) sounds pretty beast since its a beautiful movie and I'm a long way from my dreams of a 100"+ projector screen.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not totally opposed to the idea.  But this seems like a blatant cash grab to me.  This isn't the same as releasing The Nightmare Before Christmas during Halloween weekend.  This isn't the same as releasing A Clockwork Orange for a week during it's 20 year anniversary.  If this is considered a success... Disney will convert all of their classics to 3D.  Little Mermaid is next.

3D is reeling.  It's seriously on the verge of being gone.  Minor successes like this and major ones like Transformers 3 are just barely keeping it alive.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

Good. I wish they would put more Renaissance films in theaters; I never got to seem them like this when I was younger.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

I want to go see Lion King for the nostalgia.

I was really young when that movie came out and I don't remember seeing it theaters. I want to watch it again. This probably sounds unbelievably derpy, but that movie really impacted me when I was little. 

So even if it is a desperate money grab, I'll support it. I don't care if that makes me lame or a sell-out.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I agree. I hate 3D, but even if my theater only offered Lion King as such, I'd still see it.


----------



## Koi (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah I agree with that.  I've always loved that movie but since the VHS-DVD switch I haven't seen it years (FUCK YOU DISNEY VAULT).  I was supposed to go with my mom and bro today but he didn't finish his homework and I don't think she actually wants to go, so.. I might go by myself.  I've never done that before but I don't even care.  And the theater by me has it in 2-D, which is nice.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2011)

you're lame and you're a sell-out


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

not selling out if you're watching it in 2D


----------



## Taleran (Sep 18, 2011)

Your also not selling out if you are not demanding money for something.


----------



## Koi (Sep 18, 2011)

I wear glasses and 3D is not only uncomfortable, but it fucks with my eyes, so I avoid it if at all possible.  I saw The Lion King in 2D the first time around and didn't have any complaints.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you're lame and you're a sell-out


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> I want to go see Lion King for the nostalgia.
> 
> I was really young when that movie came out and I don't remember seeing it theaters. I want to watch it again. This probably sounds unbelievably derpy, but that movie really impacted me when I was little.
> 
> So even if it is a desperate money grab, I'll support it. I don't care if that makes me lame or a sell-out.


This. I was also too young to remember seeing The Lion King in theaters when my parents took me to see it, so even though I know this is a gimmick, I am willing to ignore that and go see it. For nostalgia, if nothing else...





Violent By Design said:


> you're lame and you're a sell-out


The opinions of people on the internet are coming to attack you! Beware!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2011)

Wasn't there a thread somewhere that suggested we would all vote on movies each week and watch the winner?  Say The Machinist won... 10 people would watch it and all post their reviews over the course of the week.

I thought it was an interesting concept.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wasn't there a thread somewhere that suggested we would all vote on movies each week and watch the winner?  Say The Machinist won... 10 people would watch it and all post their reviews over the course of the week.
> 
> I thought it was an interesting concept.



I'd be down.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 18, 2011)

Ash said:


> X-Men: First Class. 5/10
> 
> I wasn't too fond of this movie. It wasn't as bad as Wolverine was, *but X-Men 3 was still better than this.*
> 
> It gave a more modern view of the X-Men universe and mutant life... even though it's set fifty years in the past. I also never imagined Mistique to be such a girly-girl. She didn't give that impression in the other movies *at all*.  This movie could have gone much better, yeah.


 what the hell


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wasn't there a thread somewhere that suggested we would all vote on movies each week and watch the winner?  Say The Machinist won... 10 people would watch it and all post their reviews over the course of the week.
> 
> I thought it was an interesting concept.



yeah I would like something like this


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2011)

> Red Riding Hood
> 
> Good fucking god, I have not seen a movie this bad in a long time...
> 
> ...



I reviewed it and hated it too. I love how (and Im spoiling this; if you care, too bad) they actually show the werewolf doing something blatantly suspicious before the first attack and yet the movie seems to think it's fooled us amidst all of its other attempts to throw suspicion. 

Drunken Master II (AKA: Legend of the Drunken Master): A

Probably Jackie Chan's best movie and one of the best martial arts films out there.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wasn't there a thread somewhere that suggested we would all vote on movies each week and watch the winner?  Say The Machinist won... 10 people would watch it and all post their reviews over the course of the week.
> 
> I thought it was an interesting concept.



That'd be cool. 

You know what's not cool though? This "new" 3D craze.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I think that sounds like a great idea as well. Anyway, I just watched The Lion King for the first time in theaters, and in 2D.

*The Lion King*

This was the most fun I've had at the movies all year. Seriously, experiencing this movie at home and in theaters is like two different things. The music, the animation... everything pops and meshes so greatly.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Drunken Master II (AKA: Legend of the Drunken Master): A
> 
> Probably Jackie Chan's best movie and one of the best martial arts films out there.



Completely agree. The axe gang fight and the end fight are spectacular.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Completely agree. The axe gang fight and the end fight are spectacular.



Yup.

The fights get significantly better as the movie goes on, and the earlier fights still manage to be top notch. Review likely will be up tomorrow. 

The Drunken Master movies are probably my favorite of Jackie's films. "Project A" would probably be up there too, and maybe even "Rush Hour 2" (I thought it was funny). I felt "Police Story" had some great sequences, but Maggie Cheung tends to ruin those movies for me.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 18, 2011)

The Killer - 7.5/10

Too melodramatic at points, and the transitions felt fast, but the action scenes were great and it had a good flow. After Bullet in the Head this is only the second movie by pre-Hollywood-era Woo that I watched, sadly I watched almost all of his from his current era.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 18, 2011)

_Die Hard_

Yep, my first time seeing this if you can believe it.... BRAVO is the first word that comes to mind.

The action was really well done of course but what really surprised me about this movie the most was the characterizations. You develop an attachment with practically every character in this movie and even the lowliest goons Hans keeps around are treated with a certain level of care. No one is fodder here, no meaningless kills... It makes the action scenes more effective. Having people emotionally invested in EVERYONE is an art lost in most action films these days.  

The ending scene with Carl Winslow shooting that one bad guy was a bit cheesy, but what are you gonna do. Loved this. 

*9/10 *


----------



## Nakor (Sep 18, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Yup.
> 
> The fights get significantly better as the movie goes on, and the earlier fights still manage to be top notch. Review likely will be up tomorrow.
> 
> The Drunken Master movies are probably my favorite of Jackie's films. "Project A" would probably be up there too, and maybe even "Rush Hour 2" (I thought it was funny). I felt "Police Story" had some great sequences, but *Maggie Cheung tends to ruin those movies for me.*



Blasphemy! Maggie Cheung is great in everything! She is also adorable in Police Story. 

I don't like the original Drunken Master much at all.

I liked the first two Rush Hour movies. The third one was OK.

Some of the stunts in Police Story just look brutal to go through, and since you know Jackie Chan does all his own stunts you can't help but respect the movie just for that. 

I liked Project A a lot. I actually think I liked Project A-2 even more though. I at least thought it was more funny.



			
				αshɘs said:
			
		

> The Killer - 7.5/10
> 
> Too melodramatic at points, and the transitions felt fast, but the action scenes were great and it had a good flow. After Bullet in the Head this is only the second movie by pre-Hollywood-era Woo that I watched, sadly I watched almost all of his from his current era.



You should watch Hard Boiled. The action is even better than The Killer.


----------



## JellyButter (Sep 18, 2011)

The Secret Life of Bees
............5/10 ishh


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Blasphemy! Maggie Cheung is great in everything! She is also adorable in Police Story.
> 
> I don't like the original Drunken Master much at all.
> 
> ...



I like the actress in general, but she's just so loud in that movie. I got a headache in both PS1 and 2, although both were otherwise epic movies. 

Hmmm, BEST JACKIE CHAN MOVIE EVER: "The Spy Next Door"


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I think you meant to say _The Tuxedo._


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 18, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Die Hard_
> 
> Yep, my first time seeing this if you can believe it.... BRAVO is the first word that comes to mind.
> 
> ...



It aint Sunday but George is preaching the truth right here


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad George finally watched Die Hard.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> MartialHorror said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, BEST JACKIE CHAN MOVIE EVER: "*Police Story*"
> ...


^I agree.**


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

> I don't like the original Drunken Master much at all.



You obviously haven't watched the English Sub.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 18, 2011)

Nah, The Spy Next Door> Police Story.

Dragonball Evolution> The Dark Knight too.....


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

The Lion King (re-release in 3-D)- 10/10

This gif says it all...


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I felt like I was the only one in here that watched the re-release.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 18, 2011)

No there are other chumps willing to give Disney more money so they can rape our collective childhoods by releasing more 3D rubbish.


----------



## Jena (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No there are other chumps willing to give Disney more money so they can rape our collective childhoods by releasing more 3D rubbish.



Someone pissed in your coffee, I see.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm not a chump because I wanna see classics on the big screen.

Ya'll mad 'cause your theaters don't offer 2D options. And if they do, you've no reason to be complaining.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You obviously haven't watched the English Sub.



Yes I have. I own the dvd. I think it's boring.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No there are other chumps willing to give Disney more money so they can rape our collective childhoods by releasing more 3D rubbish.


Yes, exactly.

The biggest offender is Stunna.  He rated a Star Wars film a couple of days ago.  So he probably purchased the blu rays.  And he followed that up with this Lion King betrayal.

I thought he was with us.  I thought he was a big picture guy that cared about what is best for Hollywood.  I guess I didn't know the dude after all.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 18, 2011)

maybe he has the DVDs?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 18, 2011)

His set is also advertising Star Wars.  He either purchased the Blu Rays or was excited about them becoming available.  The timing is too coincidental.  One thing is certain... he owes us an explanation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Fast Times at Ridgemont High - 6/10

This was all right. I really only gave it a 6 because of all the titties in the movie. Lots of hot titties. 

I didn't find it all that funny. There was no story, in classic 80s highschool movie tradition, but I didn't really like the characters. Kind of bland.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

> Yes I have. I own the dvd. I think it's boring.



I meant English Dub, because it's the greatest dub in the history of film. 

Also fuck Lucas, I'm just glad I have Star Wars on VHS, I like it grainy and shit looking.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Charlie and the Chocolate Factory- 7/10 (first time watching it in about three years)

I actually like this movie, but it has two major problems.
And, unfortunately, the two problems are the main characters.

Charlie is unbelievably bland. He has absolutely no personality outside of "goodness". It's not like the Charlie in the other movie or the book were amazingly developed, but they at least were human. _This_ Charlie is a perfect little angel in boy-form. It's just not interesting to watch.

And Willy Wonky. Jesus christ. I don't even know where to start, honestly. He's just terrible. So, so, so, so, mind-blowingly terrible.

But I really like the beginning of the movie, the side-characters, and the visual aspects of the film. The ending is bizzarre and annoying (I don't want to know Wonka's back story. Stop. Charlie should be the focus, not Willy Wonka. Not to mention that it's creepy and weird.) but the rest of the movie makes up for it.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

^I'd probably give Charlie and The Chocolate Factory a 5.5/10 for the same reasons.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep completely agree with Charlie and the Chocolate factory. Mostly that Charlie's good boy routine got old quick. I don't hate it but it does lack charm which the original one had. Also I hated Oompa Loompas, that Indian guy was weird and you couldn't even understand what he was singing half the time.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

I recently watched the movie "Warrior".

Now, to understand my point in this, I will tell you guys that I detest any MMA or UFC bull crap.

The movie itself, on the other hand, was BEAUTIFUL. 

I would give it a perfect 10. Great plot, amazing character development, great action. 

This movie is the kind of movie that you'd leave the theater saying "that was a DAMN good movie".

I put it up there with the likes of Cinderella Man.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

I heard Warrior was amazing.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 19, 2011)

It truly is. 

I recommend it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I recently watched the movie "Warrior".
> 
> *Now, to understand my point in this, I will tell you guys that I detest any MMA or UFC bull crap.*
> 
> ...



I feel like negging you. Elaborate, please.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Anybody post this yet?
[YOUTUBE]c8Tn8n5CIPk[/YOUTUBE]

Netflix splitting up into 2 companies basically.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Well, I do like the idea of getting games on Net-"Qwikstar", but the price increase sucks and this little speech doesn't make it suck less.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Warrior was great. Favorite movie of the year thus far.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 19, 2011)

Torque-6/10


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 19, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I recently watched the movie "Warrior".
> ...
> I put it up there with the likes of Cinderella Man.



That says it pretty much everything, good or bad depending on you opinion of Cinderella Man.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

The Crew: B-

 A Burt Reynolds/Richard Dreyfuss movie where they (and two other guys) are old, retired mobsters who decide to do one last job. It sounds a bit like Space Cowboys, but this one is a more obvious comedy. All around, it's a decent film with some funny parts. The famous tracking shot from "Goodfellas" is parodied and that was pretty funny. All in all, not bad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel like negging you. Elaborate, please.



Look at his sig. What else needs to be said?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

Helena Bonham Carter as the mother is the only part of that Willy Wonka flick that I liked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Look at his sig. What else needs to be said?



Ohh, a boxingfag. 

That's like hating Basketball because you're a big Rugby fan. Or hating movies because you're into music.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

_*Citizen Kane*_

This was my first time sitting through this movie in it's entirety, and while it's title of "greatest movie ever made" raised my expectations to an unreachable level, I was thoroughly pleased with the film I saw. It really was brilliant, almost every aspect of it; impeccable. I doubt I'd personally call it the greatest of all time, but I can comprehend why some would call it as such. I know it sounds cliched in my saying so, but it's true how great the cinematography captures the emotions and atmosphere of the movie without dialogue exposing it for the audience, and even when themes were explored through such a manner, it was still great because it's such a well written movie.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _*Citizen Kane*_
> 
> This was my first time sitting through this movie in it's entirety, and while it's title of "greatest movie ever made" raised my expectations to an unreachable level, I was thoroughly pleased with the film I saw. It really was brilliant, almost every aspect of it; impeccable. I doubt I'd personally call it the greatest of all time, but I can comprehend why some would call it as such. I know it sounds cliched in my saying so, but it's true how great the cinematography captures the emotions and atmosphere of the movie without dialogue exposing it for the audience, and even when themes were explored through such a manner, it was still great because it's such a well written movie.



Wasn't that scene where they are getting Susan ready for the opera just awesome?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Er, uh, sure?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Er, uh, sure?



lol, not sure why you answered like that but okay.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

It was sort of a random question. I mean, out of all the scenes in the movie you brought up that one and I was like "lol".


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

I thought it was one of the best scenes in the movie. It stuck out to *me* anyway. 

I'm talking about the LONG shot where the camera is panning up until it gets to the top of the curtains on the stage.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Oh, I know the one you're referring to.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

_The Pixar Story_

Great documentary from one of my favorite animations studios. Really inspiring stuff.

*8.5/10*


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Wasn't that scene where they are getting Susan ready for the opera just awesome?



you're a nerd


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> you're a nerd



Coming from the guy who wrote an essay on Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

I totally didn't appreciate Zoolander when it first came out.  It took multiple viewings for me to realize how truly funny it is.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

lol**


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Coming from the guy who wrote an essay on Sleeping Beauty.



The essay BASHED Sleeping Beauty !!


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

An essay on Sleeping Beauty should focus on Maleficent.  The crown jewel of the Disney rogue gallery.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

wtf who bashes Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> wtf who bashes Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol**


**


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> wtf who bashes Sleeping Beauty?



Yo

Hate that movie. Always have. Come at me bro. 

Maleficent is disproportionately awesome compared to the rest of the movie.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

The recent series of posts have been very amusing. Continue.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

I actually thought Sleeping Beauty was a very good movie.

I just brought that essay up because writing something like that (bashing or not) disqualifies a man from ever calling anyone else a nerd again. Forever.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

The Emperor's New Groove is an underrated Disney film.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yo
> 
> Hate that movie. Always have. Cum at me bro.
> 
> Maleficent is disproportionately awesome compared to the rest of the movie.



I haven't seen it in recent years, so I can't judge.

Atlantis and Treasure Planet are underrated too.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Atlantis and Treasure Planet are underrated too.



Atlantis was awful. 

Treasure Planet got the lukewarm love it deserved.

Apologize.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

I     refuse.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I haven't seen it in recent years, so I can't judge.
> 
> Atlantis and Treasure Planet are underrated too.



I'm not touching Atlantis, but I _ completely_ agree with Treasure Planet. It's an amazing movie that rarely ever gets recognition.

EDIT: Why did you edit my quote from "come at me" to "cum at me"?


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Sleeping Beauty is not good (objectively, :ho!!)

I thought Treasure Planet (I'm assuming we're talking bout the weird sci fi movie) was pretty bland too.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

I loved Treasure Planet when I first saw it. Man, there needs to be more epic adventures like that.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

I personally think Lilo and Stitch is the best Disney movie in the past ten years though.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe we should go back and watch Ferngully since Mr. James Cameron decided to hijack the plot and make a live action version?


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Tangled is far superior, imo.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I personally think Lilo and Stitch is the best Disney movie in the past ten years though.



Hahaha, oh Stunna you little rascal. 



Rukia said:


> *Maybe we should go back and watch Ferngully* since Mr. James Cameron decided to hijack the plot and make a live action version?



You don't want to do that. Tim Curry can only carry a movie so far. 



Fraust said:


> Tangled is far superior, imo.



This is very true. If you want to talk about an underrated Disney flick, then Tangled is it.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

I love Lilo & Stitch, but I think I liked Tangled more. 

Lilo is amazing, though. I love it when Disney has "unusual" protagonists.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Is there no pleasing anyone in this thread with my tastes in Disney films? You pushed me too far.

Meet the Robinsons and Bolt > Tangled.

Cum at me.

May or may not be trolling.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

I love it when Disney doesn't make movies, and instead has Pixar do their work.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Lilo & Stitch wasn't bad. It was one of the better movies in a time when Disney was at its worst... but not really up to standard.


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Is there no pleasing anyone in this thread with my tastes in Disney films? You pushed me too far.
> 
> Meet the Robinsons and Bolt > Tangled.
> 
> ...



Good movies, but not better than Tangled. smh

Bolt was really underrated IMHO.

Maybe, but I'm bored so I'm just going to reply seriously.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

Screw those studios.

Coraline is the best animated film I have seen in the last 4-5 years.  Monsters Inc was the best before that.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Screw those studios.
> 
> Coraline is the best animated film I have seen in the last 4-5 years.  Monsters Inc was the best before that.



toy story 3, you fiend!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

Best Animated Movie Ever: Hoodwinked 2.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

The Incredibles, Toy Story 3, Up, Wall-E, and Ratatouille > Monsters Inc.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> Bolt was really underrated IMHO.



If anything Bolt was overrated. Bunch of monkeys convinced me it was just like a Pixar film but instead it was just like a meh film.



Rukia said:


> Screw those studios.
> 
> Coraline is the best animated film I have seen in the last 4-5 years.  Monsters Inc was the best before that.



Fantastic Mr. Fox >>>>>>>>>>> Coraline 

Do somethin'.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 19, 2011)

Toy Story 3 is king now. Wall-E before it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

what bout Spirited Away? that one was breath taking!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Hayao Miyazaki? Oh Lawd.

EDIT: Not a sleight against Miyazaki; I love him.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

I demand "Cars 2" get its much deserved praise!


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Best Animated Movie Ever: Hoodwinked 2.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

Fantastic Fox was good.  No doubt about it.  I just preferred Coraline.  But let's face it.  Neither film exists without The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

MH turning up the troll tonight. I should have been asleep an hour ago; but the conversation's too interesting.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what bout Spirited Away? that one was breath taking!



Castle in The Sky>>>>> Spirited Away.

Both are Miyayazki though so its like comparing emeralds to rubies.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Castle in The Sky>>>>> Spirited Away.
> 
> Both are Miyayazki though so its like comparing emeralds to rubies.



*knocks over a table, grabs a hammer and runs toward you


WHAT THE *FUCK* DID YOU JUST SAY !!!!!: 



Actually, I've never seen Castle in the Sky.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Me either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

Wait, my bad. "Beauty and the Beast Part 2", the Christmas special, was pretty epic. Completely superior to the original!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

I hate you all. I'm going to regret staying up this late in the morning.

>leaves


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Wait, my bad. "Beauty and the Beast Part 2", the Christmas special, was pretty epic. Completely superior to the original!


*coughs out blood


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Castle in The Sky>>>>> Spirited Away.


The only thing I remember is the giant robot.

And that one of the kids from Dawson's Creek was in the English dub. 



> Both are Miyayazki though so its like comparing emeralds to rubies.


Very true. 


Even Miyazaki's worst movies are better than 90% of other movies.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> *knocks over a table, grabs a hammer and runs toward you
> 
> 
> WHAT THE *FUCK* DID YOU JUST SAY !!!!!:
> ...



If you saw you'd put the hammer down. Masterpiece.



Stunna said:


> Me either.



If you saw it you'd stop liking Rocky V.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Stop holding that against me. It's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't have an exciting Miyazaki opinion.  Princess Mononoke is still my favorite film he has made.  Spirited Away is better than Howl's Moving Castle though.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Princess Mononoke is my favorite as well.


----------



## LayZ (Sep 19, 2011)

*Ip Man 2*

Better version of Rocky IV

*7/10*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm extremely fond of Kiki's Delivery Service, but I dunno why. Maybe it's because it was the first Miyazaki movie I'd ever heard of before I'd ever heard of Miyazaki. A trailer for it would show every time I watched my Sailor Moon VHS'.

Er, I mean, Dragon Ball Z VHS'. Yeah. That's right.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I'm extremely fond of Kiki's Delivery Service, but I dunno why. Maybe it's because it was the first Miyazaki movie I'd ever heard of before I'd ever heard of Miyazaki. A trailer for it would show every time I watched my Sailor Moon VHS'.
> 
> Er, I mean, Dragon Ball Z VHS'. Yeah. That's right.



Stunna, aren't you a rugrat of sorts? Why the heck were you watching VHS? They probably had Blu-Rays by the time you were born :ho.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

When were DVDs popularized? I'm 15 and I never owned one until recent years.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Miyayzaki has never made a bad film. I think Howl's Moving Castle was his worst by far and even that was pretty decent. 

I remember hating Princess Mononoke when I was like 12 because it was all tree-huggish and weird. The deer god/spirit kind of scared me. Probably need a re-watch.  

And lol at keeping Stunna up. 



MartialHorror said:


> Picture Me Trollin'.



Jump in the fray like the rest of us. Animation is no laughing matter.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

I have no idea when DVD's got popular. I'm assuming by the mid 00s they were affordable.

I do remember when they first came out very vividly. Shit was expensive as hell.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 19, 2011)

Man screw this, I'm out.

>logs off

>lurks

>logs off for real


----------



## Jena (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I have no idea when DVD's got popular. I'm assuming by the mid 00s they were affordable.
> 
> I do remember when they first came out very vividly. Shit was expensive as hell.



I remember being in the video-rental store and seeing an advertisement for DVDs.

I thought it was something out of Star Trek.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 19, 2011)

lol, nah, seriously.............Lion King and Toy Story (not 2 or 3) are probably my favorites.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 19, 2011)

Anyone like the DC Animated movies ? Wonder Woman is so gully.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Anyone like the DC Animated movies ? Wonder Woman is so gully.



I think I saw Wonder Woman... had a bunch of decapitations, right? 

I recommend _Batman Under the Red Hood_ and _Superman/Batman: Apocalypse_ if you haven't seen them.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I recommend _Batman Under the Red Hood_ and _Superman/Batman: Apocalypse_ if you haven't seen them.



I liked both of these as well.

I like most of the Justice League movies/episodes as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Friends with Benefits - 7/10

I actually liked this movie. Justin Timberlake is starting to grow on me a little, though I used to think he was pretty gay. Like literally homosexual.

Had some pretty decent and frequent enough laughs and the story wasn't terrible. I liked seeing datass, too.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw Contagion about a week ago. I give it a 5/10. I was morbidly curious as to how much of the cast gets killed off. While there is some drama (kidnapping, breaking in to other people's houses, body bags), the movie shows the interplay between big health care companies/drug pharmaceutical corps (worldwide), the Internet, and the relay of information between them and the public.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Friends with Benefits - 7/10
> 
> I actually liked this movie. Justin Timberlake is starting to grow on me a little, though I used to think he was pretty gay. Like literally homosexual.
> 
> Had some pretty decent and frequent enough laughs and the story wasn't terrible. I liked seeing datass, too.




*Spoiler*: __ 




My favorite part of that movie was actually when JT was at the airport with his father and he took his pants off and they ate dinner together.

It was surprisingly sweet.


[This sounds really dirty out of context]


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2011)

yeah I agree, Paul Jenkins was actually really good in that movie


----------



## Ruby Moon (Sep 20, 2011)

I forgot to mention, but I finally watched Thor on DVD last week. Out of all the Marvel superhero movies, this was the only one I hadn't seen (The Incredible Hulk I had the opportunity of watching on FX one night). I rate it 8/10. Besides some casting choices for certain mythological characters (which of course, the Asgardians aren't really the original Norse Gods of old; hint: Ragnarok, and which besides, the Norse would represent their Gods as looking like them!), the romance between Thor and Jane Foster went and happened too fast. They've only known each other for a few days. Other than that, I thought the movie was highly entertaining.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that was an all right scene. I would say it was unrealistic, but then again what part of this movie was at all realistic?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel like negging you. Elaborate, please.



I am not a fan of the sport. I find that it is only pleasing to those who are more bloodthirsty than anything.

I enjoy training and participating in boxing because there is a certain technicality that is behind it. 

Of course, you wouldn't understand, so I will stop explaining. 



Vonocourt said:


> That says it pretty much everything, good or bad depending on you opinion of Cinderella Man.



Tis true, but most would agree that even if they didn't like boxing, Cinderella man made a decent movie, no?



Violent By Design said:


> Look at his sig. What else needs to be said?



What he said. Pretty obvious ^



CrazyMoronX said:


> Ohh, a boxingfag.
> 
> That's like hating Basketball because you're a big Rugby fan. Or *hating movies because you're into music.*



That one in bold is a pretty stupid example.. come on now. 

It's also not hating on MMA.

Very simply put, I am just not a fan of it. 

It didn't stop me from fully enjoying the movie, though.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't miss any more Disney discussion, nice.

Shion's right from my point of view. I find both Boxing and MMA interesting, but the latter so only because there's a barbaric interest in me when it comes to seeing people get the snot beat out of them... and the former primarily because of Rocky.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I didn't miss any more Disney discussion, nice.
> 
> Shion's right from my point of view. I find both Boxing and MMA interesting, but the latter so only because there's a barbaric interest in me when it comes to seeing people get the snot beat out of them... and the former primarily because of Rocky.



A man after my own heart. :33

We talkin about Disney?? I'm so in.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 20, 2011)

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest - 9/10

Expected more from Ratched. I didn't feel like she was the tyrant the reviews and the summary made her out to be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> I am not a fan of the sport. I find that it is only pleasing to those who are more bloodthirsty than anything.
> 
> I enjoy training and participating in boxing because there is a certain technicality that is behind it.
> 
> ...


At first it just seemed like you were downing MMA out of hand because you liked Boxing. Which would be incredibly ignorant.

Now you're just saying it's barbaric, which is incredibly ignorant.


Stunna said:


> I didn't miss any more Disney discussion, nice.
> 
> Shion's right from my point of view. I find both Boxing and MMA interesting, but the latter so only because there's a barbaric interest in me when it comes to seeing people get the snot beat out of them... and the former primarily because of Rocky.


Shame on you.

MMA is just a natural progression of combat sport. It combines anything and everything. How is boxing less barbaric? Just because they only punch each other in the head try to inflict massive head trauma in order to knock the other unconscious doesn't mean that mixing it up with kicks and elbows to achieve the exact same function doesn't mean it's any less "barbaric". The goal is to beat the living hell out of the other man.

The difference is that MMA has more passive ways of winning than boxing, namely submissions and wrestling. You don't even have to throw a punch, kick, or elbow to win. I guess that's barbaric.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

I didn't intend to say anything against MMA, I've no problem with it, and it's true that my knowledge on the subject is limited.

Don't hurt me.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

I think all sports except for Hockey and Soccer are terrible.
Those are slightly less terrible.

Come at me.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I didn't intend to say anything against MMA, I've no problem with it, and it's true that my knowledge on the subject is limited.
> 
> Don't hurt me.



CrazyMoronX is on the prowl I see.  

I watch MMA from time-to-time but I'll always prefer boxing. The submission moments of MMA may be strategic and all that jazz but they're not always fun to watch.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think all sports except for Hockey and Soccer are terrible.
> Those are slightly less terrible.
> 
> Cum at me.


You're forgetting Dodgeball.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I think all sports except for Hockey and Soccer are terrible.
> Those are slightly less terrible.
> 
> Come at me.



[sexism]Yes, but, you're a female right? 

I can assure you that sports are way more entertaining when you are watching them up close and not from the vision altering distance of the kitchen. Please ask your husband/BF for permission to do it someday.[/oppression]


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuck the NHL.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2011)

I've never seen a good hockey movie.  Mighty Ducks.  No thanks.  Miracle; cheap Disney fare.

Jean-Claude Van Damme's Sudden Death film is as good as any of them.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 20, 2011)

> Expected more from Ratched. I didn't feel like she was the tyrant the reviews and the summary made her out to be.



She emasculates men and their spirit. For Hollywood she's basically the devil in a uniform.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2011)

You guys have to take a moment to watch the trailer for that J Edgar Hoover film.  Leonardo's old man makeup is hilarious.


----------



## Jena (Sep 20, 2011)

Furious George said:


> [sexism]Yes, but, you're a female right?
> 
> I can assure you that sports are way more entertaining when you are watching them up close and not from the vision altering distance of the kitchen. Please ask your husband/BF for permission to do it someday.[/oppression]



Oh lordy lordy I ain't neva left my kitchen no how! 

People beat the shit out of each other in Hockey. 
Although it's better live. Sometimes you can catch a tooth as it flies through the air.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Jean-Claude Van Damme's Sudden Death film is as good as any of them.



Classic action movie. I'm from Pittsburgh, so that movie gives me a case of nostalgia.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 20, 2011)

He killed the Penguins mascot!


----------



## Stunna (Sep 20, 2011)

*No Country for Old Men*

It's a good movie, but some characters feel more like walking allegories and tools than they do the former, made up for only by their well-done performances, but not entirely, as when their personal stories reach their conclusions, it ultimately feels like some time was wasted. On the other hand, you've got characters such as Tommy Lee Jones' who are developed in a much more subtle manner, and express the movie's messages in a much more thought provoking manner.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At first it just seemed like you were downing MMA out of hand because you liked Boxing. Which would be incredibly ignorant.
> 
> Now you're just saying it's barbaric, which is incredibly ignorant.
> 
> ...



Ok, please read my post more carefully. Ignorance is not being able to read a post correctly, sir.

I never said anything about the sport being barbaric. I said it pleases a crowd that is more bloodthirsty. The reason being because of the so many different kinds of ways to win, as you said.

Your explanation is unjustified, man. 

Shame on you.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> He killed the Penguins mascot!



Iceburgh! That's what makes the movie so awesome!


----------



## Tifa (Sep 21, 2011)

The Rise of the Planet of the Apes 8.5/10

I really like apes!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *No Country for Old Men*
> 
> It's a good movie, but some characters feel more like walking allegories and tools than they do the former, made up for only by their well-done performances, but not entirely, as when their personal stories reach their conclusions, it ultimately feels like some time was wasted. On the other hand, you've got characters such as Tommy Lee Jones' who are developed in a much more subtle manner, and express the movie's messages in a much more thought provoking manner.



Fucking this. *FUCKING. THIS.*


----------



## Stunna (Sep 21, 2011)

*Dragon Ball Z: Broly: Second Coming*

Awesome action. What else do you watch Dragon Ball movies for?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 21, 2011)

Furious George said:


> CrazyMoronX is on the prowl I see.
> 
> I watch MMA from time-to-time but I'll always prefer boxing. *The submission moments of MMA may be strategic and all that jazz but they're not always fun to watch.*


But where else are ya going to see that many missionary positions ?


----------



## Grape (Sep 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *No Country for Old Men*
> 
> It's a good movie, but some characters feel more like walking allegories and tools than they do the former, made up for only by their well-done performances, but not entirely, as when their personal stories reach their conclusions, it ultimately feels like some time was wasted. On the other hand, you've got characters such as Tommy Lee Jones' who are developed in a much more subtle manner, and express the movie's messages in a much more thought provoking manner.


Somewhat agreed, but not really. It's a fantastic movie. One of the best when it comes to showing "Life will go on and will definitely evolve, with or without you".


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2011)

Born to Raise Hell: F (maybe D-)

Seagal is back to his old crappy ways after two decent movies (Machete+A Dangerous Man)


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 22, 2011)

Rashomon - 8.5/10

Continuing my Kurosawa trip. Interesting movie. I've seen a couple of these "different point of views" movies, but with those  it was always about finding out the truth and solving the case. That wasn't the focus of this movie, and that's why it felt sort of fresh, despite being a really old movie. 

To me the wife wasn't pretty at all though. Almost the opposite


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 22, 2011)

Hobo with the Shotgun: B+

Fuck yeah! This movie is freaking insane. To me, this is what Black Dynamite should've been!


----------



## Grape (Sep 22, 2011)

Ip Man 8.8/10 

Probably the best kung fu movie I have seen. Is the sequel any good?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 22, 2011)

The sequel is great, but it doesn't deliver as hard as the previous movie.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 22, 2011)

71 Fragmente einer Chronologie des Zufalls - 9.0/10.0


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

Case 39- 6/10

I wanted to rent Thor but the _bitches_ in my household were not man enough to shell out the extra $2 for a new release. So we had to get this instead.


That being said, it wasn't...terrible. It just wasn't very good either. Pretty much just a generic "evil little girl" movie.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

*Drive - 9.5/10*

You all here are insane this is easily my favorite film of the year so far. The way the plot builds the way all the characters change the way the violence begins and ends at the drop of a hat, the performances Albert Brooks once he is let off his leash, my god this movie is amazing.

Ryan Gosling even makes a convincing start of a action oriented role.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You all here are insane this is easily my favorite film of the year so far.


Not like anyone gave it an F or anything.  I think Martial and I both had valid criticisms.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

_*Drive*_

The movie I saw wasn't a movie I expected, but I was ultimately pleased anyway. The progression of the movie felt too slow in places at the beginning of the movie, and some of the characters were somewhat bland, but overall it was really good. I initially expected more action and racing, but I eventually saw that the title of the movie transcended outside of literally driving, and added depth to Gosling's otherwise bland character.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

Have you just given up actually giving anything a rating at this point?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I feel like I should be able to represent my sentiments without using numbers or letters, but if you insist that I use one I'd probably give it a B+.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't care either way it is just a interesting thing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2011)

Money Ball this weekend.

Nice quote in your sig, dude.  You spelled the name wrong on accident?  Or was it intentional?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay cool. For a second there I thought I was going to be driven out of the thread for not literally rating the movies I saw. :sweat


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Money Ball this weekend.



I thought this said "Monkey Ball" at fist.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I may see either Contagion or Money Ball this weekend. Or not, as I'm seeing Lion King again in theaters with my aunt, as she's never seen it before, period.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Okay cool. For a second there I thought I was going to be driven out of the thread for not literally rating the movies I saw. :sweat



I don't do that anymore either.  I usually do have a rating system/letter/number but I never really feel like letting it out.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone know the name of the song that plays at the beginning and conclusion of Driver?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 22, 2011)

I think you are more likely to be driven out for going back to The Lion King.

Martial, help me out with this one.  I'm sure you have heard that they are making yet another Resident Evil film.  Apparently Michelle Rodriguez is coming back to the franchise.  I'm sure you saw the first film.  How exactly is this going to work?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

My aunt has never seen it before! 

And I'm one of the few people in here supporting Disney's putting classics back in theaters as long as 2D options are provided.


----------



## Jena (Sep 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> My aunt has never seen it before!


I'm trying to wrap my head around how this is even possible.

And screw you guys! I loved watching Lion King in the theaters.

Disney can take all my money and then rape me with it for all I care, just so long as they play their hit movies in the theaters instead of pumping out shit.

Like Chicken Little and Home on the Range and other such terrible films.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 22, 2011)

there are like 5 or 6 good movies out, and you're gonna take her to see the lion king. for shame.


speaking of which, im falling behind . i need to catch a few flicks next week.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm not taking her, she said she was going, and I saw another opportunity to see Lion King again, so I'm tagging along. And I wanna see how she feels about it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 22, 2011)

you really love that movie huh ?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

it's a great movie it's not like he's seeing a shit sandwhich


----------



## Grape (Sep 23, 2011)

Red State - 7.4/10

Not my favorite Kevin Smith joint, but it's pretty decent. Some of it had me laughing, some of it had me wanting to see redneck scum get pwned.

*Edit* Pretty much all of it had me wanting to see Redneck Scum get pwned.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think you are more likely to be driven out for going back to The Lion King.
> 
> Martial, help me out with this one.  I'm sure you have heard that they are making yet another Resident Evil film.  Apparently Michelle Rodriguez is coming back to the franchise.  I'm sure you saw the first film.  How exactly is this going to work?



lol, does Michelle Rodriguez have this special ability to revive herself in franchises she's already been killed in?

At least Resident Evil can argue she's a zombie or some shit.......Although honestly, with Jill, Alice, Claire and her brother (and K-Mart)......this franchise is becoming too populated. Never something you want in your movie.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2011)

Batman: Under The Red Hood 8/10


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 23, 2011)

Redline - 7/10

Nothing special when it come to plot and charactes, but visually it was a treat, even if sometimes too over the top, which reminded me of TTGL (not exactly a positive thing).


----------



## Grape (Sep 23, 2011)

The Girl Who Played with Fire - 7.6/10

Not as good as the first, but still a pretty good flick.


----------



## Griever (Sep 23, 2011)

- 8/10

I stumbled across it by accident, wasn't really expecting much, but damn it was good


----------



## Yasha (Sep 23, 2011)

*Wu Xia*


Brilliant. Never seen something quite like this before. Martial arts, CSI, House, all merged into one. 


8.8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> it's a great movie it's not like he's seeing a shit sandwhich



I can't honestly say I think The Lion King is a great movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

It's Resident Evil Rukia, they'll probably clone her or something.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I can't honestly say I think The Lion King is a great movie.



I'm sorry : [


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

But even Parallax thinks that Be Prepared is a great song.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 23, 2011)

I like all of Lion King why wouldn't I like that song


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

There isn't a hint of any bad or remotely disappointing music on that entire soundtrack.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There isn't a hint of any bad or remotely disappointing music on that entire soundtrack.



"Can you Feel The Love Tonight" was a bit by-the-numbers compared to the other tracks but even that was pretty good. 

The only Disney soundtracks touching the Lion King were Aladdin and Little Mermaid.


----------



## Ash (Sep 23, 2011)

Brides Maids. 8/10

Very sweet and funny movie. I liked it a lot


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 23, 2011)

Hercules had the best Disney soundtrack of all time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2011)

The Lion King's Gay Orgy: D-

Whoa, the hell? This has Simbo participating in an orgy with the babboon and Pumba. It was pretty unsettling, but even moreso when Mufasa joins in. Still, the animations were much better than the original.


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Lion King's Gay Orgy: D-
> 
> Whoa, the hell? This has Simbo participating in an orgy with the babboon and Pumba. It was pretty unsettling, but even moreso when Mufasa joins in. Still, the animations were much better than the original.



w t h


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

jena, why did you even bother responding?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

Lion King Gay Orgy >>>>>>>>>> The Lion King


----------



## Jena (Sep 23, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> jena, why did you even bother responding?



I don't know.


----------



## Koi (Sep 23, 2011)

*The Lion King* - /10.

Definitely one of my favorite Disney movies, and it was great to see it again, especially with my brother who had only seen bits and pieces of the VHS.  Scar is still my favorite villain (next to Jafar-- but oh boy are they two sassy motherfuckers) and "Be Prepared" is definitely the highlight of the soundtrack, to me.  

Also, looking at it now and knowing how it was done, the stampede looked excellent for being CGI.  Usually CGI inserted into something hand-drawn like that stands out immensely (see: the Planet Express, the Fire Nation tank things) but you really couldn't tell at all.  Very impressive stuff.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 23, 2011)

The stampede was CGI? I feel like a derp for having not noticed.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Hercules had the best Disney soundtrack of all time.



Post this in the unpopular movie opinion thread where it belongs.


----------



## Kobe (Sep 23, 2011)

Shinobi - 9.0/10.0

I still like _Basilisk_ more but the live action was well-made. The characters were a bit different but still.. good movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

*Sherlock Jr. (1924)*​

Buster Keaton is one of the more famous directors from the silent era. A master of slap-stick comedy, rivaled only by Charlie Chaplin. Many consider Sherlock Jr to be his greatest work, and one of the premier movies from the 20s.

Sherlock Jr is a short movie, only clocking in around 45 minutes. The movie has a sufficient amount of depth though, and the ending doesn't seem rushed. 

The premise of the movie revolves around a young boy (played by Buster Keaton) works at a movie theater, but in his spare time he studies (really, day dreams) about becoming a detective. After hustling some money, he buys this girl he likes some candy. The plot thickens, when another man who likes the same woman, actually steals and pawns a watch from that lady's father. The villain frames young "Sherlock", and he is banned from seeing the girl that he loves.

The theme of the movie really picks up around this part. Keaton's character goes back to the movie theater, and falls asleep while projecting. He is dreaming about himself actually becoming a movie character. Keaton's character in "real life" is very timid and weak, but in the movie he officially becomes the greatest detective known as Sherlock Jr. He can solve any problem and escape death. He's cocky, handsome and rich looking. The movie he's dreamed himself to be in, is his escape which is exactly why we all watch movies.

The stunts in the movie are pretty ballsy. Keep in mind that they had crap special effects back then and no stunt doubles, so this is Keaton busting his ass. There's a scene where he jumps off a building onto a giant pole, which he then uses to slide down to the ground. Another one where he is hopping across train carts. A real old school scene is when a woman is holding a box, and Sherlock Jr jumps through the box to escape, seemingly vanishing into thin air.

The movie is funny, but not really in a laugh out loud kind of way. One notable scene is Keaton is trying to gather up money to buy his girlfriend some chocolate, and he is looking through the garbage that he is suppose to be cleaning up at his movie theater. After he finds a few dollars, a few customers from the theater claim they've lost their money. Keaton responds, "can you describe what the dollar looks like" with his text mark monotone face. At one point, some scary looking guy walks up to Keaton, and with out him even asking Keaton just gives him a dollar. Also, the love interest basically figures out who took the watch while Keaton, the guy who wanted to be a detective was sleeping.

The movie is slap-stick, black & white and silent, so automatically a lot of people will be turned off by this. A major problem that the film has, is that everything is moving so fast - that sometimes you really can't take in how crazy some of Keaton's stunts are. There isn't much emphasis that he is leaping off buildings and stuff, mainly because he is going from stunt to stunt. 

There's a really cool scene when Keaton starts dreaming, and he is basically being transported from a bunch of random backgrounds. Ranging from mountain areas, court yards, middle of a lake to a jungle filled with lions. Visually, it actually looks awesome, but this part is way too long and it's an irrelevant skit to the overall plot to the movie.

It's a nice movie for people if they want to try out slap-stick comedy or old ass movies. As I said, it's not even 50 minutes long, so it couldn't hurt to try. Personally, the movie doesn't have a lot of weak points, but at the same time it's good parts aren't THAT good. Keaton is legitimately funny, but some of his jokes have been ripped off so much that they seem very cliche. All in all, a solid movie and a good introduction to silent comedies.

*3.5/5*.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 23, 2011)

^ Tryin' to be all fancy with the olde timey' films. YOU AIN'T FANCY!


----------



## Nakor (Sep 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> The Lion King's Gay Orgy: D-
> 
> Whoa, the hell? This has Simbo participating in an orgy with the babboon and Pumba. It was pretty unsettling, but even moreso when Mufasa joins in. Still, the animations were much better than the original.



I've never heard of this before. explain.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> ^ Tryin' to be all fancy with the olde timey' films. YOU AIN'T FANCY!



i am the ultimate elitist


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

Money Ball:  C+.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Money Ball:  C+.



what's the best movie you've seen this year?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

I can't answer that.  Not yet.  There have been some good films, but none deserve to be considered the best.  None deserve to be considered during the awards season.

I mentioned it before, but I will repeat it... this has been a disappointing year so far.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 23, 2011)

Killer Elite: B

Solid action-thriller, with Clive Owen doing the best of the three actors. Too bad the ending is rather limp, but its still worth watching.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I can't answer that.  Not yet.  There have been some good films, but none deserve to be considered the best.  None deserve to be considered during the awards season.
> 
> I mentioned it before, but I will repeat it... this has been a disappointing year so far.



have you seen The Tree of Life?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 23, 2011)

I didn't like it, VBD.  I don't understand it.  I consider it incredibly pretentious.  Simply not my cup of tea.

Martial, have you read the review of The Human Centipede 2 at collider yet?  An interesting read.  It seems like the first movie was tame by comparison.  (I never saw the first and I won't see this one either.)  But it sounds like it will match that one movie you are always talking about.  NC-17 guaranteed.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 23, 2011)

*Drunken Master II (Legends of the Drunken Master) :: Speechless/10*

GOD-tier Martial Arts movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like it, VBD.  I don't understand it.  I consider it incredibly pretentious.  Simply not my cup of tea.
> 
> Martial, have you read the review of The Human Centipede 2 at collider yet?  An interesting read.  It seems like the first movie was tame by comparison.  (I never saw the first and I won't see this one either.)  But it sounds like it will match that one movie you are always talking about.  NC-17 guaranteed.



Visitor Q? Lovely. Honestly, the only thing that franchise can do is get nastier, as the gimmick is iffy in general. 

Speaking of which........

The Lion King 2: Simba's gay Pride: F

Pretty much shares the same plot with LK2, except Simba is the one who romances Kovu and instead of running/fighting, there is gay orgies......with lions.  It manages to be worse than the first one, unfortunately. Followed by "Lion King 3 and a half inch penis".


----------



## Cocoa (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't watched a movie in a while. The last one I watched was Silence of the Lambs I think...even if it wasn't I'll write about it anyway. I watched The Silence of the Lambs for the first time. The acting in the movie was superb. 

Don't click if you don't want this movie spoiled for you.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I predicted everything Hannibal would do, so I was quite disappointed by how dumb the security and police were. I guess that is to be expected though since not everyone is that intelligent. I guess the movie would be boring if the good guys were too intelligent. 

I thought it was predictable that Hannibal would put the guard's face onto his own and that he would put the guard's dead body on top of the elevator. My friend told me I have a sick mind for even expecting that, but I really do not have a sick mind. I just thought it was common sense. 

Anthony Hopkins was scary good as Hannibal. A little too good. 
Jodie Foster did a fantastic and believable performance.
I thought the whole movie was very well done and I might watch the other movies of the series now.




I might give actual in-depth analyses about movies another time. I can't wait.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

Tree of Life was a pretentious load of nonsense filled to the brim with cliched 50s characters. Some film school morons should never be allowed to make movies. It's a heavy handed, self indulgent, esoteric dreck. But the cinematography I admit is incredible.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 24, 2011)

*A Tale of Two Sisters*


The ending was a confusing mess and it wasn't scary at all. But the cinematography was great.

6/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 24, 2011)

Abduction - negative side of the universe/10

dear lord, I was forced to the theater and never was I in bigger torment in my life.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds like a Razzie frontrunner.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 24, 2011)

*Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind :: 9.5/10 :: A*

I was not expecting this. The directing and camera work of this movie might be the best I have ever seen. The story was phenomenal, it was masterful the way everything comes together. I couldn't believe my eyes at points, I didn't even think making something like this is even possible. The way he was in the memories while watching himself while hearing what was going on in real life...You have to be some kind of genius to even think of filming it like this. I just dont even know what to say...

Quoting Pseudo:



> Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Minds is the greatest romantic film of all time.



Yes.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 24, 2011)

Cocoa said:


> I haven't watched a movie in a while. The last one I watched was Silence of the Lambs I think...even if it wasn't I'll write about it anyway. I watched The Silence of the Lambs for the first time. The acting in the movie was superb.
> 
> Don't click if you don't want this movie spoiled for you.
> 
> ...


The Silence of the Lambs is my favorite horror movie of all time pek.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind :: 9.5/10 :: A*
> 
> I was not expecting this. The directing and camera work of this movie might be the best I have ever seen. The story was phenomenal, it was masterful the way everything comes together. I couldn't believe my eyes at points, I didn't even think making something like this is even possible. The way he was in the memories while watching himself while hearing what was going on in real life...You have to be some kind of genius to even think of filming it like this. I just dont even know what to say...


Yes.  I agree.

I remember being surprised early in the movie when Joel didn't know the Huckleberry Hound character.  The reason apparently is because he had an ex-girlfriend named Clementine erased from his mind.  Anything that would remind him of her was also erased from his mind.  I totally didn't expect the story to go that route when I first watched it.  That was the last thing I expected.  

The movie is pretty funny too.  I will never forget when Joel brought Clementine to his masturbation memory to hide.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2011)

Secretariat: B

Solid, feel good drama, although I was a bit bugged how the movie openly takes the side of the lead despite the fact she pretty much abandoned her family in order to race a horse.......


Lion King 3 and a half Inch Penis: F

Eh, by this point the franchise has gotten old. It's just a lot of gay pornish tales. Im surprised they got Mathew Broderick to play him this time though. Has his career fallen to such lows?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2011)

Event Horizon: 8/10.

Good classic horror movie. I like how it really leaves the definition of hell, somewhat ambiguous. And the best scene there had to be the"Liberate tutame ex inferis" scene. Probably the best shortest scene I've seen in a movie for a while.


----------



## Jena (Sep 24, 2011)

The Invention of Lying- 6.5/10
Ok movie, but I got bogged down in thinking about the logistics of their world and became distracted.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 24, 2011)

MH wanted to ask you, what do you think of the Jeepers Creepers franchise?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

_*Black Swan*_

It's striking in how sensual, dark, subtle, and flashy it is.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 24, 2011)

*Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace*

Man, screw the haters, I like The Phantom Menace.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 24, 2011)

The Sting.

PERFECT. CON. MOVIE. 

I'd like to see something top this, nowadays.. 10/10

Old and classic to the core.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

The Social Network:  A.

I saw it in the theaters originally.  Some people claim that this movie is overrated.  Those people are morons.  Terrific.  How could anyone not be excited to see Fincher take on The Dragon Tattoo?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 24, 2011)

Jeepers Creepers: If by franchise you mean.....two movies, I liked the first one but found the sequel to be mediocre.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

The first Jeepers Creepers was a mildly amusing little flick.  But for some reason... the people involved with the second film decided to change the creature.  The creature lost it's edge and there won't be another Jeepers Creepers film.  Let's just put it that way.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 24, 2011)

_Hobo With a Shotgun_

This was great.  

In the beginning of the movie I was worried that things would get too dark without the appropriate amount of camp to lighten the mood... but in the second half, things really pick up and the movie hits its full potential.

This might sound crazy but I really think Robert Rodriguez can learn a thing or two about proper campy fun from the guys who made this movie. 

Favorite scene by far was Slick's bus ride to Hell.  

*7.5/10*


----------



## Parallax (Sep 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _*Black Swan*_
> 
> It's striking in how sensual, dark, subtle, and flashy it is.



That ecstacy scene is the one of the most visually accurate portrayals of being on drugs


----------



## Rukia (Sep 24, 2011)

Donnie Darko:  A.

The theatrical cut is better than the director's cut.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

*36th Chamber of Shaolin :: 7/10 :: C*

Who was it who said this was in their top Martial Arts movies? Can't say I agree with that one brah. It was okay but it is pretty damn slow. Even for an old school kung fu flick. The last 40 or so mins was pretty good but the first hour was a meh festival. However, the movie does hold up pretty well.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 25, 2011)

_IP Man 2_

VERY good stuff here. Unfortunately they didn't capture the soul of the first film's plot (they really tried.  ) but the fight scenes are just magnificent. So glad I watched these movies. 

*8/10*


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

Oliver and Company- 6/10
It's just kind of meh for me. Never loved this movie, never hated it.
To be honest, I forgot it existed until I found the VHS tape a few minutes ago.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

But you gotta like Why Should I Worry?

Thats the main reason for watching the movie!


----------



## Yasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _IP Man 2_
> 
> VERY good stuff here. Unfortunately they didn't capture the soul of the first film's plot (they really tried.  ) but the fight scenes are just magnificent. So glad I watched these movies.
> 
> *8/10*




The antagonist was awful.


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> But you gotta like Why Should I Worry?
> 
> Thats the main reason for watching the movie!



Well, hell yeah. That goes without saying. 
Billy Joel is awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *36th Chamber of Shaolin :: 7/10 :: C*
> 
> Who was it who said this was in their top Martial Arts movies? Can't say I agree with that one brah. It was okay but it is pretty damn slow. Even for an old school kung fu flick. The last 40 or so mins was pretty good but the first hour was a meh festival. However, the movie does hold up pretty well.



I thought it was pretty good, but not great. Honestly, the movie is one big training montage.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 25, 2011)

On Deadly Ground - 4/10

The more Seagal movies I watch lately, the more I wonder why I liked them so much in my childhood. I'm going to avoid his movies when I see they're on tv.


Lightspeed - .../10

Stopped watching it after the first 20 minutes or so


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

*Pocahontas*

Pocahontas is a visually beautiful movie, but it lacks the charm that makes it's fellow renaissance Disney films memorable, and it's dragged by it's offensive historical inadequacies.


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Oxford Murders* 4/10

What motivated ?lex de la Iglesia to do such bad movies goes beyond mi comphesion, his movies may not be great but they were quite enjoyable, unfortunately this is not the case of the movie.
All the dialogues are forced, and for some reasson most of the characters have some weird need to explian their situation and background to the main character even if it's the first time they have seen him.
Most of the interpreatation are awful, the only outstanding actor is John Hurt, out of that the rest of the cast seem a bunch of walking stereotypes, specially the room mate of the main character, who is one of the worst actors i have seen, and make ou wonder what the hell was the director doing during his scenes.
Also the romantic subplot is totally pointless, and dosen't contributes with anything to the movie, aside from some sex scenes, and Leonor Watling boobs, and it could have been croped without afecting the main movie plot at all.
A really awful movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 25, 2011)

Saw: The Final Chapter - C.

Entertaining for what it was.  Detective Hoffman was a much better villain than Amanda.  I was impressed with his resourcefulness.

The biggest mistake they made in this franchise though was killing Jigsaw off so early.  They constantly were looking for ways to bring him back and he appeared in a flashback scene in this chapter as well.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2011)

Kung Pow: Enter the Fist- A-

It's one of my favorite guilty pleasures.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm with you I love that movie even though I know it's not a good movie per se


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2011)

It's one of those movies that I think is really funny for people who are familiar with those kinds of movies (I really want to see the original James Yu version; I see the actors who play Wimp Lo and especially Betty quite often in other films, lol).

With that said, the movie makes some major missteps. I thought the Cow thing was stupid (and unfortunately, that scene relies on overly cliched gags) and the one boob chick doesn't really work that much either.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

*From Dusk Til' Dawn :: 8.7/10 :: B+*

George Clooney's character Seth Gekko is definitely one of the best characters in movie history. See, this is a movie to me. Good characters, being innovative, and making crazy plot twists just because you can. I thought this was just a typical horror movie when I got it a few months ago. Man did I feel dumb when I turned it on and saw not only was it a Tarantino film, but a Robert Rodriguez one.

This movie is absolutely in my favorites list.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

*Hercules*

I feel like I'm the only one who likes this movie. I mean, I'm not big on the pop culture references, or some of the plot holes, but overall it's a fun, often heart-warming movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 25, 2011)

> I feel like I'm the only one who likes this movie. I mean, I'm not big on the pop culture references, or some of the plot holes, but overall it's a fun, often heart-warming movie.



It's abit TV series by nowdays standards but I've had a soft spot for the movie since I was a kid. Especially the character of Hades.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 25, 2011)

Disney's Hercules? Who the fuck doesn't like Hercules? 

One of my fave Disney movies with some great songs (although overall compared to others, a weaker soundtrack) and Hades is amazing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 25, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *From Dusk Til' Dawn :: 8.7/10 :: B+*
> 
> George Clooney's character Seth Gekko is definitely one of the best characters in movie history. See, this is a movie to me. Good characters, being innovative, and making crazy plot twists just because you can. I thought this was just a typical horror movie when I got it a few months ago. Man did I feel dumb when I turned it on and saw not only was it a Tarantino film, but a Robert Rodriguez one.
> 
> This movie is absolutely in my favorites list.


From Dusk Till Dawn is like the only movie that has a lot of rewatchability to me. It's fun, short, and very interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 25, 2011)

Triangle: B

Not sure if I'll review this, but it was a good movie. Very mysterious...


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

Anastasia- 8/10
I really like this movie, but it's completely ruined when you grow up and learn about history.
I like to pretend that it takes place in an alternate universe. That helps me cope.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 25, 2011)

I should try that next time I watch _Pocahontas._


----------



## Jena (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I should try that next time I watch _Pocahontas._



I do that for Pochahontas too.

lol she was 12 in real life and John Smith was probably a liar


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 25, 2011)

The Mechanic - 9/10

Always expect a good time while watching Christian Bale do what he does best. 

Amazing movie.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 25, 2011)

Pirates of Silicon Valley - 7/10


----------



## Gabe (Sep 25, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Hercules*
> 
> I feel like I'm the only one who likes this movie. I mean, I'm not big on the pop culture references, or some of the plot holes, but overall it's a fun, often heart-warming movie.



james woods as hades was great.

The Silence of the Lambs 9/10
Red Dragon 7/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2011)

*The Terminator :: 7/10 :: C*

One of the last of the most well known franchises that I have never seen (havent seen Star Wars either). I don't know what to say about this movie. The action is okay, and the plot is okay (though a bit predictable). There are some holes in the story but I just try to throw that stuff out the window, like how the fuck do you have a son that already existed in the future with someone who came from the future...actually as I write that I guess it does make since in a weird kind of way, I think. Maybe...TIME TRAVEL!

I don't know how the fuck the Terminator survived getting ran over by the gas truck, then getting caught in the explosion and being just fine. Then later Reese puts a dynamite stick in his ribcage THEN it blows up. Plot.

The half machine Arnold face with the cyber eye was boss, it actually looked kind of real in most scenes. The only facepalm I had was with the Terminator skeleton stop motion,  that shit was awful. Plus, they left it in the dust but then in the next scene it was right behind them in the building 

Ah, 80s action movies. Its good not to take them that seriously (except Die Hard). Decent.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> One of the last of the most well known franchises that I have never seen (havent seen Star Wars either).



How is this possible?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Hey, if you hate on _The Terminator_ I'll eff you up.

Now go watch _T2_. One of the best science fiction movies ever.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

HESHER - 9/10

Unique, funny, sad but well balanced by humor. 

What's green, slimy and smells like bacon?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> How is this possible?



To be honest, I saw the first star wars about 6 years ago I think it was 9th grade. I remember it being okay, nothing special. But ive just never liked Space stuff that much. Aside from TTGL and Marvel Cosmic ()

After he made us watch the original he made us watch one of the prequels with Anakin just crying and bitching the whole movie then I never wanted to watch Star Wars again.



Stunna said:


> Hey, if you hate on _The Terminator_ I'll eff you up.
> 
> Now go watch _T2_. One of the best science fiction movies ever.



Its what Ive been waiting for


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Wait, your teacher forced you to watch _A New Hope?_ Boss teacher.

...

Wait, your teacher _then_ forced you to watch the prequels? Crap teacher.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Acutally he was assistant teacher that kinda just took over the class in the last quarter. He was gay and thought it was a good end of the year thing to do after having to read taming of the shrew and all that shit.

I would have skipped if we didnt have to do those damn movie questions. In retrospect, shoulda skipped anyways .

edit: AND we had to play Star Wars Monopoly...Seriously, fuck Star Wars.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

wtf who skips school when the teacher is showing _Star Wars?_ Don't you know I would kill to have a teacher do that.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

You are crazy lucky. 

For fun in school we got to watch the BBC.
And not their finer-caliber productions.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't like Star Wars + it was the last week of school. Hey, hey...BBC can be fun too (KITCHEN NIGHTMARES!)

Stunna, would you really kill for that though? Seems a bit over the top


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

If my teacher played _Star Wars_ all day I'd stay for episodes IV, V, VI, and I, and then bail.

EDIT: Yes. Cold-blood murder without a single millisecond of regret or hesitation. I freaking _*love*_ _Star Wars_ and _loathe_ school.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Stun, bro, if you hate school you aint doin it right. High school sucks, and waking up that early sucks. But enjoy your youth! Get out of your shell, and the world is unlocked, plus you're black. White girls flock to you! So change your mindset and run that school. 

Sorry man couldnt resist the speech, but you seem a lot like me back then.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

Typhoon you crazy

though your love of From Dusk Till Dawn absolves you of your sins


----------



## Parallax (Sep 26, 2011)

man high school doesn't suck you were doing it wrong then


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I don't like Star Wars + it was the last week of school. Hey, hey...BBC can be fun too (KITCHEN NIGHTMARES!)
> 
> Stunna, would you really kill for that though? Seems a bit over the top



Yeah, it was more like documentaries and Dicken's plays. 

Watching Kitchen Nightmares in school would've been awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

So it's true. Everyone besides me _does_ have an awesome life!


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Typhoon you crazy
> 
> though your love of From Dusk Till Dawn absolves you of your sins



You should have seen my dad when I was telling him what it was about. "Uh, Clooney and Tarantino take Harvey Kirtel and his family hostage and they go to this bar...where everyone turns into vampires" 

His face:   



Jena said:


> Yeah, it was more like documentaries and Dicken's plays.
> 
> Watching Kitchen Nightmares in school would've been awesome.



I would like to apologize for bringing up those terrible memories. That sounds fucking dreadful. Then again you could have caught up on your sleep 



Stunna said:


> So it's true. Everyone besides me _does_ have an awesome life!



Nah, it just turned awesome a few months ago. Once you realize that you are the sum of your habits, and that you can change them (not easy) then the world is yours. Scarface style...

Wish I would have figured that out in HS. But no, I was super shy and insecure.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> You are crazy lucky.
> 
> For fun in school we got to watch the BBC.
> And not their finer-caliber productions.



I hope BBC doesn't equal big black cock.


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

*Drive  -  8.7/10*

Really good movie EXCEPT, they ripped a fucking track from The Social Network. I literally had to stop the movie and try to find out who made the track, but it was used in Social Network at the beginning as he runs towards Kirkland House... And that was last fucking year! WTF? Was so lame! Bad ass soundtrack except for this huge fucking flaw. Seriously, pissed me off.

*edit - Maybe not the exact same track, but VERY close. Extremely close. It plays during the diner scene and whenStandard is explaining the relationship... the track is called "Where's the Deluxe Version?"


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2011)

lol, in school, we always watched Star Wars Episode 1 whenever thgere was some sort of movie day or field trip.

It wasnt as bad as it sounds, as this was before everyone started hating it (at that point, people seemed to still enjoy it, while still thinking it wasnt quite as good as the others), but I got so sick of the damn movie that I have zero desire to watch it.

I dont even dislike the movie that much, but I was so overexposed to it that I havent wanted to watch it at all since shortly after its release on VHS. Still, I plan on reviewing all the SW one day, but I've only gone thru ep 4-5 (and those are old, crappy reviews). 

Same with "Hook", a movie which at one point I loved. Man, why couldnt field trips instead play something like "I Saw the Devil"?


----------



## Grape (Sep 26, 2011)

IMDB said:
			
		

> Captain James Hook: No stopping me this time, Smee. This is it. Don't make a move Smee, not a step. My finger's on the trigger. Don't try to stop me, Smee.
> Smee: Oh, not again.
> Captain James Hook: This is it. Don't try to stop me this time, Smee. Don't try to stop me this time, Smee. Don't you dare try to stop me this time, Smee, try to stop me. Smee, you'd better get up off your ass. Get over here, Smee!
> Smee: I'm coming. I'm coming.
> ...



Classic.  Wish they played Hook at my school. Fuck Star Wars  .


----------



## Furious George (Sep 26, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *The Terminator :: 7/10 :: C*



*eye twitch* 

T-that's okay that okay just an opinion just an opinion. 



> I don't know how the fuck the Terminator survived getting ran over by the gas truck, then getting caught in the explosion and being just fine. Then later Reese puts a dynamite stick in his ribcage THEN it blows up. Plot.



Well that isn't a plot hole per se. The exoskeleton is extremely durable and Reese could only damage Arnie from the inside out (in his ribcage).



> Ah, 80s action movies. Its good not to take them that seriously (except Die Hard). Decent.



If you didn't post that Eternal Sunshine thing I would have to punch you in the face.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna enjoy school while you can, in a few years you're gonna miss it when responsibility comes knocking.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> *Drive  -  8.7/10*
> 
> Really good movie EXCEPT, they ripped a fucking track from The Social Network. I literally had to stop the movie and try to find out who made the track, but it was used in Social Network at the beginning as he runs towards Kirkland House... And that was last fucking year! WTF? Was so lame! Bad ass soundtrack except for this huge fucking flaw. Seriously, pissed me off.
> 
> *edit - Maybe not the exact same track, but VERY close. Extremely close. It plays during the diner scene and whenStandard is explaining the relationship... the track is called "Where's the Deluxe Version?"


Never saw that other shitty movie. 

But I did watch Drive this weekend. I give it an 8/10 as well. Very good movie. Had a real 80s feel to it despite being set in modern times (which, at first, I thought was set in the 80s due to Ryan's wardrobe). 

My only complaints are that it was 1) a little short 2) didn't have enough damn driving and 3) pulled that old shitty ending where you don't get true resolution. This movie at least ended with a little hopefulness that some other ones that do the same thing don't though. That's cool.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*Donnie Darko*

The movie is brilliant in how it has two intertwining plots: one that raises many different philosophical questions, and one about time travel, each of which are capable of standing alone, but empower one another and the movie's themes.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Donnie Darko*
> 
> The movie is brilliant in how it has two intertwining plots: one that raises many different philosophical questions, and one about time travel, each of which are capable of standing alone, but empower one another and the movie's themes.



Have you been to the website? It's trippy awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

*From Dusk Till Dawn*

Fun movie and all, but overall I can't say I really cared for the second half where the vampires showed up.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 26, 2011)

We watched Saving Private Ryan, Dodgeball, The Notebook, The Core, and one of the Star Wars in my elementary/middle school. 

In high school we watched Pan's Labyrinth, Memento, and some others which I probably skipped since my high school was kinda far from my house and I'd rather get home as early as possible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Green Lantern - 6/10

I thought it was decent. I don't see what the hate is all about. Probably just fanboys all butthurt or something. I could have used a lot more action, but overall I was entertained.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

*Citizen Kane (Digital Projection of Blu-Ray onto Theater Screeen)* - 10/10

Man this movie was incredible. Captivating the performances are all awesome and there was a lot more comedy than I thought there was going to be, this movie could play well to anyone I think it is unreal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Bridesmaids - 6/10

Surprisingly funny in parts. I went in expecting it to suck because it was about women and women are stupid. But I laughed a couple times. It was all right.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bridesmaids - 6/10
> 
> Surprisingly funny in parts*. I went in expecting it to suck because it was about women and women are stupid.* But I laughed a couple times. It was all right.



 

*True Grit* -* 7/10*

Jeff Bridges was amazing but i couldn't help think the film feel flat at certain points and then there was Matt Damon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

It's true. Name a comedy that features 100% women as every leading role that is any good.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, I have decided that I won't do a full review on Triangle so will speak a bit about it here (maybe even do a mini-review in my forum). 

The film works because it is bathed in mystery. It is not a slasher, it's more like a violent Twilight Zone-esque episode converted into a movie. It has a fair amount of suspense in the first half, but opts for more hard hitting intensity in the second half. The key of the movie is that you aren't sure where its going or how it will end.

I actually did guess some of it, but the movie was unpredictable in other aspects as well. My issue is that there are a few unanswered questions that make certain things pointless. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Im still not sure why the other people were even there




Furthermore, while executed well, I've seen similar ideas in film before as well.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Machinist (sorta), House of Clocks (one of Lucio Fulci's only decent films after his prime), Lisa in the Devil (which even shares the whole 'why are the others there' fault) and "The I inside" (practically the same reveal) 




It should be noted that I didnt technically spoil anything there, you may figure it out from the movies I listed. It's certainly well done and worth watching, and its important that you know as little as possible about it to enjoy it. The main reason I dont want to do a full written review is that I can't spoil it without ruining it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

You guys have watched a lot more films at school than I apparently.  I watched the Leonardo DiCaprio version of Romeo and Juliet.  I watched The Crucible (Salem Witch film with Winona Ryder).  And I watched Beauty and the Beast in French.  A couple of episodes of Bill Nye the Science guy as well.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 26, 2011)

The Seven Samurai - 9.5/10

Long. Very long. But it's rewarding.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> And I watched Beauty and the Beast in French.



As in you watched the original French movie, or the Disney movie with French subs?


I watched the 1968 version of Romeo and Juliet in class. Juliet was unbelievably hot. I remember everyone in school would talk about the part when you see her big tits.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You guys have watched a lot more films at school than I apparently.  I watched the Leonardo DiCaprio version of Romeo and Juliet.  I watched The Crucible (Salem Witch film with Winona Ryder).  And I watched Beauty and the Beast in French.  A couple of episodes of Bill Nye the Science guy as well.



Man Romeo + Juliet is the best version of that as a movie, .357 Rapiers


----------



## Platinum (Sep 26, 2011)

X Men First Class: 8.5/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> *Citizen Kane (Digital Projection of Blu-Ray onto Theater Screeen)* - 10/10
> 
> Man this movie was incredible. Captivating the performances are all awesome and there was a lot more comedy than I thought there was going to be, this movie could play well to anyone I think it is unreal.



A great movie indeed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

I feel that Citizen Kane was insanely overrated.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You guys have watched a lot more films at school than I apparently.  I watched the Leonardo DiCaprio version of Romeo and Juliet.  I watched The Crucible (Salem Witch film with Winona Ryder).  And I watched Beauty and the Beast in French.  A couple of episodes of Bill Nye the Science guy as well.



Oh yeah, we also saw Romeo and Juliet and the Crucible as well as Shakespeare in Love which is easily the best one.

EDIT: And hell yeah to the other Romeo and Juliet. She's beyond gorgeous and her tits are perfect in every way.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 26, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *True Grit* -* 7/10*
> 
> Jeff Bridges was amazing but i couldn't help think the film feel flat at certain points and then there was Matt Damon.


I loved True Grit. My biggest problem was Jeff Bridges. Didn't seem like he spoke a bit of English in that movie.





Fraust said:


> We watched Saving Private Ryan, Dodgeball, The Notebook, The Core, and one of the Star Wars in my elementary/middle school.
> 
> In high school we watched Pan's Labyrinth, Memento, and some others which I probably skipped since my high school was kinda far from my house and I'd rather get home as early as possible.


You lucky bastard. I'm a Senior right now, and the best movie that our teachers had us watch is A Time to Kill. Some others was Avatar(sucked), The Rainmaker(decent), Erin Brokovich(decent), and the Sy-Fy original movie for The Odyssey .  

Come on, I even volunteered to bring in The Prestige, and The Shawshank Redemption, even the newest Star Trek was turned down by my teachers. Although this one teacher let my brother bring in Equilibrium(good movie),and let the class watch it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I feel that Citizen Kane was insanely overrated.



well, it is called the greatest movie of all time by a jillion people. of course it is overrated.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 26, 2011)

I also watched The Leo version of Romeo and Juliet and hated it...The whole "Lets talk old english in a modern day setting" gimmick just didn't work for me.


----------



## Misha-San (Sep 26, 2011)

Abduction 9/10 It was a pretty good movie and I don't say that because of Taylor. But he was pretty hot.


----------



## Yasha (Sep 26, 2011)

*Horrible Bosses*


Always a pleasure to see Kevin Spacey in a dark comedy. Wish he could do more.

8/10


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 26, 2011)

Dont be afraid of the dark - 
-5/10

Just get the fuck out of here...


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

Love Actually- 9/10
Love this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Jena said:


> Love Actually- 9/10
> Love this movie.


Good movie.

Bill Nighy's character was really amusing.


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Good movie.
> 
> Bill Nighy's character was really amusing.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

Hollywood came out with a movie called Valentines Day recently.  Next year they are releasing something similar with the New Year's Holiday.

Love Actually is an example of this sort of film done right.  Good actors.  Solid writing.  Hugh Grant, Liam Neeson, Colin Firth, Bill Nighy, Alan Rickman, Keira Knightley.  What's not to like?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 26, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Dont be afraid of the dark -
> -5/10
> 
> Just get the fuck out of here...





I dont even know why, but that was hilarious. I love the theater section, all you guys (and girls) are cool.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

I know right, theater section ftw


----------



## Stunna (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You guys have watched a lot more films at school than I apparently.  I watched the Leonardo DiCaprio version of Romeo and Juliet.  I watched The Crucible (Salem Witch film with Winona Ryder).  And I watched Beauty and the Beast in French.  A couple of episodes of Bill Nye the Science guy as well.



Man I freaking _hate_ the DiCaprio _Romeo + Juliet._ Garbage, almost every second.

The '68 version on the other hand... _Juliet._


----------



## Jena (Sep 26, 2011)

Rukia said:


> You guys have watched a lot more films at school than I apparently.  I watched the Leonardo DiCaprio version of Romeo and Juliet.  I watched The Crucible (Salem Witch film with Winona Ryder).  And I watched Beauty and the Beast in French.  A couple of episodes of Bill Nye the Science guy as well.



MOTHAFUKKEN BILL NYE

I loved that shit. 
We watched it in middle school...once. 
I used to watch it as a kid all the time, though. Along with Wishbone and Reading Rainbow.






Total Recall- 10/10
A cinematic masterpiece.
Nothing else needs to be said.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe they are remaking it.  And with a PG13 version no less.  It was the first Rated R film I ever saw.  And this is the treatment it is getting?


----------



## krome (Sep 26, 2011)

_Oxford Murders_ 3/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 26, 2011)

The Human Centipede 2 Trailer is embedded in here.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop! Or My Mom Will Shoot 7/10 found it funny


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 27, 2011)

_*The Fast and the Furious: Tokyo Drift-B-*_
There's pretty much zero reason why this movie should've worked. With its uneasy meld of fish out of water high school tale and yakuza crime story, its probably the stupidest of a already stupid series. The fish out of water story is exaggerated and bloated to make sure the point is delivered. Lucas Black isn't just moved from state to state, he goes to japan, culture clash! They don't stop there, with his slow southern drawl, Black is the about as bluntly american as you can get. This would've been intolerable by itself, but with the silly mafia story wrapped in it, neither story really out stay there welcome.

That would've made the movie not shit, but beyond the mostly well done action scenes it's film admittance that its stupid that makes it so enjoyable. The two notable scenes being Lil'bow wow's tossing the tissues at Black, and Sonny Chibba's laugh at Black's plan. The first one, if done in a movie taking place in america, would've been a terrible joke. But in this movie it has the added subtext of the whole "asian persuasion" thing that I'm sure all people who have experience with anime are familiar with. The character Han even makes mention of this later on when he asks Black why he doesn't just get a japanese girlfriend like all the other white boys. Then there's the scene near the climax when Black tries to negotiate out of trouble, suggesting a race, loser leaves tokyo. Sonny Chibba laughs at this, his character acknowledging the stupidity.

As for the racing scenes, for the most part, they're well done. Barring somewhat erratic editing during a chase scene little half-way there's no real major problems. Well besides I guess that there's nothing really memorable about them. Not like the director didn't try with some attempts at crazy shots that more often than not are let down by shifty implementation of CG. 

Sound design doesn't have any problems, its a loud movie. I usually find myself hovering around fifty percent volume during the night on my setup, sixty-seventy for when I want to move shit with LFE during the day. This was a night viewing, so I had the audio at about forty-five. I wound up cranking the subwoofer down separately, something I haven't had to do before.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 27, 2011)

Jena said:


> MOTHAFUKKEN BILL NYE
> 
> I loved that shit.
> We watched it in middle school...once.
> I used to watch it as a kid all the time, though. Along with Wishbone and Reading Rainbow.


Bill Nye was a favorite in my middle school. They used to put him on all the time. 

LOVED Wishbone!   I completely forgot about that show til you mentioned it. Never really got into Reading Rainbow. Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego was the shit too.


> Total Recall- 10/10
> A cinematic masterpiece.
> Nothing else needs to be said.


agreed 



Rukia said:


> I can't believe they are remaking it.  And with a PG13 version no less.  It was the first Rated R film I ever saw.  And this is the treatment it is getting?


What a bunch of bullshit. How can you possibly make this movie PG13 without destroying so much of what made it awesome.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I can't believe they are remaking it.  And with a PG13 version no less.  It was the first Rated R film I ever saw.  And this is the treatment it is getting?


Ugh, don't remind me. 
I like the idea of redoing it for the updated visuals/effects, but it won't be the same without Arnold. And, yeah, how can you make it PG-13? They're going to have to cut out a bunch of stuff to make it more mild.

They better not take out my favorite part, though, or imma rage. It's when Arnold is on the escalator and uses that dead guy's body as a shield and then hurls it at his attackers. It's so ridiculously awesome.



Nakor said:


> Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego was the shit too.


I used to love that one. 
I liked the cartoon more than the game show, though.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Well... I watched Live Free or Die Hard.

Bruce Willis is gettin old, mang... he's gettin old... OLD. 

7/10 just cuz it entertained the shit outta me. 

I almost came at the sight of the super hot asian chick.


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2011)

Really? Reeeallly?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

I liked it too

it was just shit blowing up it could have been way worse


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2011)

I liked it to, but I was questioning the whole 'Asian Chick' comment. 

Like really? _*REALLLLY?*_


It's just kind of sad and pathetic is all.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Girl is FINE.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

I didn't think she was that hot honestly


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 27, 2011)

*Tonari no Totoro* - 9/10 

just adorable.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 27, 2011)

My teachers also often put on "Rocky Horror Picture Show" a lot in school.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

My school used to put on films in the hall at lunch time, but they were shit like Batman and Robin and Nutty Professor 2.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 27, 2011)

Our school once went to watch Alien: Ressurection. I was in the lowest class then and they put us in a different room to watch Babe.
Other movies I can remember were Titanic and Seven Years in Tibet and some domestic movies.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

We would watch many 'car' related movies every friday in my HS Auto's class. 

Gone in 60 seconds, fast and furious (all), cars, Bullit, Speed Racer, Death Race. lol


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

I don't remember what movies I've watched in school

besides Dead Poet's Society and Glory


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh, Dead Poet's Society. Our English teacher was a very big fan of it, always used to talk about it in class. In the end she made us watch it in and write a review.


Only Yesterday - 8/10

I'm surprised how much I liked this. The ending scene was very touching. I also didn't expect to hear Muzsik?s in this movie and them to talk about it


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

yeah English teachers love that damn movie


----------



## Grape (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a good ass movie. One of my fav Robin Williams roles...





GOOD - 8.2/10 

One of the better Nazi related movies I have seen, ending is slightly disappointing, but not really when you consider the hugely unfavorable odds of his "goal". Worth a watch I would say..


*PAGE 420 !!!!!*


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

Dead Poets Society is a damn good flick!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 27, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> My teachers also often put on "Rocky Horror Picture Show" a lot in school.


I feel sorry for ya man .


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2011)

Jena jinxed it 

Just got back from Anthropology class...had to watch some BBC documentary about primates. Actually wasn't that bad, too bad as soon as she cut off the lights I fell asleep . I caught the last 15 mins of it though.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 27, 2011)

> Only Yesterday - 8/10
> 
> I'm surprised how much I liked this. The ending scene was very touching. I also didn't expect to hear Muzsik?s in this movie and them to talk about it



Finally someone else who's watched it. Absolutely love the movie, especially the ending.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 27, 2011)

Good call.

I also watched Dead Poets Society at school.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

_*The Godfather Part II*_

Today I finally buckled down and decided to sit through the film of monumental length. And indeed it was a sublime movie. The only problem that comes to mind (and it may not even be a justified one as so much happened that maybe I missed something), is that there _was_ so much occurring that it felt like some parts of the movie didn't get due attention. Such as Michael's failing marriage.


----------



## Jena (Sep 27, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Jena jinxed it
> 
> Just got back from Anthropology class...had to watch some BBC documentary about primates. Actually wasn't that bad, too bad as soon as she cut off the lights I fell asleep . I caught the last 15 mins of it though.



 
The sickness spreads.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _*The Godfather Part II*_
> 
> Today I finally buckled down and decided to sit through the film of monumental length. And indeed it was a sublime movie. The only problem that comes to mind (and it may not even be a justified one as so much happened that maybe I missed something), is that there _was_ so much occurring that it felt like some parts of the movie didn't get due attention. Such as Michael's failing marriage.



everything about this movie is monumental and impressive.  8 years later it's still my favorite movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Unfortunately it will probably be a year or several before I watch it again due to it's length. Tomorrow I may watch _Part III._


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah I don't watch it that often, it's a long movie lol


----------



## Stunna (Sep 27, 2011)

Do you prefer it to the original?


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 27, 2011)

The Shawshank Redemption 10/10

Motherfuckers get mother fucked. 

Do I need to explain myself? I think *not.*


----------



## Parallax (Sep 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Do you prefer it to the original?



yes

yes I do


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Terminator 2: Judgement Day :: 8.5/10 :: B*

Better in every fucking way to the original. Though Sarah's monologues became a running joke to me, just couldnt help but laugh everytime. Also Arnie should have just thrown her ungrateful ass out after they broke her out of prison, "Whats your story?"...

"Bitch. Gtfo." *In terminator voice*

John surprised me. If someone told me this movie was about kid Conner slowly humanizing T800 I would have said "fuck this shit". But it was actually not bad...not bad at all. Even though John should have been a bit older. At least 14, 10 is just too damn young. Also he sounded like he dubbed himself the whole movie, .

There's some time plot holes, actually a lot but I guess its better just to chill, relax, and watch. Pretty good.

[YOUTUBE]XadNMpvhkzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 27, 2011)

I have now seen 'Drive' in theatres for the third time. Best film of 2011, no doubt.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Finally someone else who's watched it. Absolutely love the movie, especially the ending.



Any other movies by Takahata, that I definitely should check out? Already watched Grave of the Fireflies.



right, I was browsing a site and found this:



I'm going to ask a priest to hold a mass for all the people who watch this.


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 28, 2011)

^ omg Adam Sandler, what have you fucking become?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Watch the trailer, you can't imagine how fucking horrible it looks.

As for Takahata, try Pom Poko or My Neighbours the Yamadas.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Kelsey said:


> ^ omg Adam Sandler, what have you fucking become?



Hey, at least it isn't 'Bucky Larson: Born to Be A Star.'


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Any other movies by Takahata, that I definitely should check out? Already watched Grave of the Fireflies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Watch the trailer.
It's so amazing in its awfulness.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, I watched the trailer

I feel like confessing all my sins now


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Anyone here watched Babylon 5 recently? How good is it compared to when it aired? I only ever saw a few episodes when I was a kid and didn't particularly like it, but it's apparently the "greatest" Sci Fi show ever made and I feel I need to watch it.


----------



## krome (Sep 28, 2011)

_Attack the Block_ 8/10


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I have now seen 'Drive' in theatres for the third time. Best film of 2011, no doubt.


I wouldn't say all that, but I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I wouldn't say all that, but I thought it was pretty good.



I posted my review in the 'Drive' thread. If you'd like to discuss the film thoroughly in there, I would gladly provide an objective insight as to why it's the best film of the year (keep in mind, I watch thousands of movies a year).


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

Uh, sure....? What's your view on the spontaneity of Driver's love for the love interest?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Uh, sure....? What's your view on the spontaneity of Driver's love for the love interest?



It's rather vague, to be honest. Gosling himself said the character of Driver is a _"psychopath with a heart of gold."_ Seems rather fitting, especially when you take into consideration of that look on his face as he turns to Irene after stomping that drudge's lights out. : I think that despite his tendencies to go a bit overboard (although, I wouldn't want his character set-up any other way) there's still a genuine meaning to his actions. He'd obviously never do anything to harm Irene or her kid-- or even intentionally put them in a position to where they could be in harm's way. If he didn't have legitimate reasons to look out for her best interest then I don't think he would have tried to help Standard. But overall I thought it was pretty cool. I liked the social awkwardness between Driver and Irene-- sort of struck me as an early college relationship where two people finally have a firm grasp of what it means to be in a serious relationship, but there's still the feeling of butterflies and excitement, to the point that they really don't know how to interact with one another.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought there relationship was interesting and all, I just didn't comprehend what it was about Irene that drove Driver to do what he did for her. I think hints of mental instability is a good reason though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I thought there relationship was interesting and all, I just didn't comprehend what it was about Irene that drove Driver to do what he did for her. I think hints of mental instability is a good reason though.



If Carey Mulligan was my neighbor, I'd probably do some mentally unstable things to win her over as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 28, 2011)

I dont need a gun, I drive.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> I dont need a gun, I drive.



?If I drive for you, you give me a time and a place. I give you a five-minute window, anything happens in that five minutes and I'm yours no matter what. I don't sit in while you're running it down; I don't carry a gun... I drive.? -


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

_*Solaris (2002)*_

_Solaris_ is a very slow, but intelligent movie that raises more questions than it answers. This is both a good thing and a bad thing (in certain parts, as it _is_ a thought-provoking movie, and to leave questions unanswered is part of the process), but the former outweighs the former due to the movie's handling of said material.​


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

"You shut your mouth or I'll kick your teeth down your throat and shut it for you."

I loved that line because it was the first time in the film that we saw another side to Driver.  It was the first time he seemed intimidating or dangerous.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2011)

That Jack and Jill movie is going to bomb, probably because even the trailer is overly hated on youtube. It's one of the few trailers I've seen where almost half of the thumbs are down.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

>just watched trailer

wait... just stop... no...

_*AL PACINO IS IN THIS MOVIE?!?!?!!!*_


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 28, 2011)

Yo MartialHorror, you excited for 'Pacific Rim'?


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

Twilight
Bucky Larson
Abduction
Jack and Jill.

Guaranteed Razzie nominees in the Worst Picture category.

Anne Hathaway as Selina Kyle a guaranteed candidate for worst actress in 2012.  You heard it here first.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Yo MartialHorror, you excited for 'Pacific Rim'?



Yup, although I know little about it.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

I doubt Selina Kyle will even be a prominent character in DKR.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

That Jack and Jill trailer almost looks like the fake trailers that they have in South Park. You know, something so comedically awful that it couldn't possibly exist.
But then it does.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

It hits all the criteria for the typical bad comedy.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

anyone heard if 50/50 will be any good?

The town 8/10 liked it 
Terminator 2 9/10


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

I love the voice over in the trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

_50/50_ currently holds an 88% on Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 28, 2011)

so it should be good. i guess i will go see it this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

This is a much better trailer for Jack and Jill:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKSAvNOIaNo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

It's become a bit of a meme:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbLn-AZw7Pk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vka-F2QjIJY&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIt0VY7Yg2w&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
I can't believe I actually used to like this movie


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

I might catch some criticism for this...

I really liked The Ring.  I thought it was highly entertaining.  I have seen Ringu.  I think both movies have something different to offer.

Edit:  Yeah.  I have also seen that Mortal Kombat clip.  That was a pretty unusual response, wasn't it?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

> I might catch some criticism for this...
> 
> I really liked The Ring. I thought it was highly entertaining. I have seen Ringu. I think both movies have something different to offer.



After the inane horror movies we got for years, The Ring was really good.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

The greatest film quote has to be this though:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlhOUyy4wbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow.  I didn't think it was possible.  But Street Fighter looks much worse than I remembered.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

Watch it with a group of your friends (who to grew up with SF) and it's hilarious, otherwise terrible, terrible movie.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I might catch some criticism for this...
> 
> I really liked The Ring.  I thought it was highly entertaining.  I have seen Ringu.  I think both movies have something different to offer.


Wrong thread.


Ennoea said:


> The greatest film quote has to be this though:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlhOUyy4wbs[/YOUTUBE]


Best villain quote ever.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 28, 2011)

Street Fighter is nothing special though.  Double Dragon and Super Mario Bros are equally bad.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 28, 2011)

Street Fighter and Double Dragon were awesome! you can't tell me that as a kid you didn't think that. even if you did, i wouldn't believe you.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 28, 2011)

I never saw them as a child.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Street Fighter is nothing special though.  Double Dragon and Super Mario Bros are equally bad.



Not equally. 

Double Dragon is on a whole different level of bad then Mario Bros and Street Fighter. It couldn't have had less to do with the video game.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 28, 2011)

> Street Fighter and Double Dragon were awesome! you can't tell me that as a kid you didn't think that. even if you did, i wouldn't believe you.



We're fanboys, I still like Resident Evil even though it's a trainwreck of a movie.


----------



## Jena (Sep 28, 2011)

Alien - I hate this movie because it scares the shit out of me/10

This movie (and also Aliens, since we're on the topic) never fails to shrink me back into a 5-year old. I start out blissfully unaware of the horrors I am about to witness and am all excited and shit. Then something gross pops up on the screen and my mouth falls open. Then something scary happens and I cover my face. Then more scary shit happens and I slowly begin to curl into the fetal position.

I'm 19 now, damn it. I should be able to watch this movie all the way through. I'm supposed to be able to handle it.

But, no, instead I'm screaming my ass off and hiding my face underneath my hands.


I'm just going to go crawl under the covers and weep softly now, bye.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 28, 2011)

I love Alien

so much


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 28, 2011)

Who didn't like movies based on video games as a kid?


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 28, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Who didn't like movies based on video games as a kid?



Me. I thought Super Mario Bros sucked even as a kid. I remember being hyped for it when it played on Disney channel, then just making fun of it. Specially that tiny ass bomb-omb. 

I couldnt get through Street Fighter or Mortal Kombat back then either. Still can't.



Jena said:


> Alien - I hate this movie because it scares the shit out of me/10
> 
> This movie (and also Aliens, since we're on the topic) never fails to shrink me back into a 5-year old. I start out blissfully unaware of the horrors I am about to witness and am all excited and shit. Then something gross pops up on the screen and my mouth falls open. Then something scary happens and I cover my face. Then more scary shit happens and I slowly begin to curl into the fetal position.
> 
> ...





Parallax said:


> I love Alien
> 
> so much



Damnit. Another franchise I havent seen. Gotta add it to the list...


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Sep 29, 2011)

*Horrible Bosses:* I wasn't sure I was gonna like this movie, mostly because it had the dude who plays in It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia as one of the main characters, but he was kind of funny in this movie and overall it was funny and worth watching. 7/10.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

Mario Bros. was frickin heaven on earth, son!


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2011)

as a kid, I liked Super Mario Bros and was okay with Double Dragon. But even then, I was unsure about Street Fighter (usually a bad side) and thought MK2 sucked (I liked- and still like- the first Mortal Kombat movie).

Speaking of movies,

Little Big Soldier: A-

I think Im liking the movie more and more as I think about it. Its really clever in how it plays with our expectations.

The Train Robbers: B-

A harmless and even enjoyable John Wayne movie. It moves pretty easily and the cast/acting is solid, but it does eventually begin to seem too.....soft maybe? I never felt a lot of tension (the villains sucked because they are just a bunch of dudes on horses; how can they compare to John fucking Wayne?) and eventually it just felt like the movie was just rehashing a lot of stuff that felt tacked on (how many war stories do we need?).

I did love the ending though. That did throw me off.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

The Fountain 8.6/10

Pretty original themes. Good movie, slow pacing, but good.

Finally a movie starring Hugh Jackman that I don't completely hate.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Street Fighter and Double Dragon were awesome! you can't tell me that as a kid you didn't think that. even if you did, i wouldn't believe you.


I admit I was entertained by Double Dragon when I was a child.  I never thought Street Fighter was good.

I never liked Super Mario Bros either.  Let me ask you a question about Super Mario Bros.  What was the intended audience for that film?  It was far too dark for little kids.  I hated it.



Ennoea said:


> We're fanboys, I still like Resident Evil even though it's a trainwreck of a movie.


I also still like the original Resident Evil.


----------



## Vice (Sep 29, 2011)

Jena said:


> Alien - I hate this movie because it scares the shit out of me/10
> 
> This movie (and also Aliens, since we're on the topic) never fails to shrink me back into a 5-year old. I start out blissfully unaware of the horrors I am about to witness and am all excited and shit. Then something gross pops up on the screen and my mouth falls open. Then something scary happens and I cover my face. Then more scary shit happens and I slowly begin to curl into the fetal position.
> 
> ...



Alien is one of the best movies ever, but Aliens kicks all kinds of ass.


----------



## Fraust (Sep 29, 2011)

How to people get scared of stuff, I don't understand. Being surprised is one thing, I love movies where the suspense builds and something pops out and makes you jump, but I don't understand fear of things in movies. Idk, maybe I'm an asshole. I can't watch a horror movie and get scared, so if someone knows of one that made them not sleep for days please let me know.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

Alien scared me with that one scene with the captain.  I mean I saw it coming but it still scared me

I rarely get scared by horror movies but atmosphere and sound is what really gives me the creeps more than blatant shock and violence.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

Mario Bros. was intended for the teenage crowd. 

Game came out when.. 1985?

Yeah. Teenage crowd, son.


----------



## Jena (Sep 29, 2011)

Fraust said:


> How to people get scared of stuff, I don't understand. Being surprised is one thing, I love movies where the suspense builds and something pops out and makes you jump, but I don't understand fear of things in movies. Idk, maybe I'm an asshole. I can't watch a horror movie and get scared, so if someone knows of one that made them not sleep for days please let me know.





Parallax said:


> Alien scared me with that one scene with the captain.  I mean I saw it coming but it still scared me
> 
> I rarely get scared by horror movies but atmosphere and sound is what really gives me the creeps more than blatant shock and violence.



Alien/Aliens scare me because they're movies about being trapped. Gore doesn't scare me; being trapped in the middle of nowhere with no feasible means of escape and primal, irrational creatures hunting you, however, scares the shit out of me. 

Even, then, though, I don't get scared to the point where I can't sleep. It's more like when I'm watching the movie. I'm imagining that I'm the characters and what it would feel like to be isolated and hunted.

And aliens eating people and laying eggs in them is disgustingly creepy as well.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

Aliens didn't scare me, it was way too action filled.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 29, 2011)

yo parallax, what happened to that pic of that hot chick in your sig :ho?


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

I decided to move on to another music themed sig (they usually are lol)

so I decided to go with a Public Image ltd

maybe it'll come back one day, I liked that one too


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

The only movies I've ever found scary/creepy as a teen and above are the Exorcist and the original Nightmare on Elm street. 

As a kid however I was shit scared of The Witches and Ernie Scared Stupid. Oh man that Troll scared me so much I couldn't sleep. And the Witches remains the creepiest kids movie ever made, the girl trapped in the painting gives me chills to this day.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 29, 2011)

If you guys really want to watch a film that has a couple of nice scares, check out 'A Tale of Two Sisters' and 'The Orphanage.'

'Noroi: The Curse' and 'Lake Mungo' also feature a couple quality scare scenes. All four of those films are the only horror films to give me a legitimate scare in my young adult years so far.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

I was never scared by neither _Alien_ or _Aliens._ At all. Which I don't get since I'm easily frightened.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2011)

Tetra: Is Lake Mongo one of those 1st person found footage films?



> What was the intended audience for that film? It was far too dark for little kids. I hated it.



Thats what was epic about it. As a kid, I loved stuff that was tioo dark.

As for "Aliens" being scary, I remember that scene where Hicks (I think) discovers that the aliens were crawling through the vents to be rather frightening. The rest of the movie combined slow burn suspense with high octane intensity perfectly.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Tetra: Is Lake Mongo one of those 1st person found footage films?



It is, but it isn't. It's certainly shot in a faux-documentary style, but not in the same vein as a 'Blair With Project' or 'Paranormal Activity.' And while 'Lake Mungo' definitely isn't the best film in terms of the way it's put together, it at least delivers more authentic thrills than those two films. I'd recommend checking it out just based on the fact that there's one VERY good scare scene in it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Mario Bros. was intended for the teenage crowd.
> 
> Game came out when.. 1985?
> 
> Yeah. Teenage crowd, son.


I don't agree with your logic.  When did Transformers come out?  About the same time?  And guess what... the studio and the writers didn't give a darn about the people that grew up with it.  They attempted to create new fans.  Go back and watch the first film if you doubt this.  The Transformers were fucking hiding so Sam's parents wouldn't see them.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 29, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Street Fighter and Double Dragon were awesome! you can't tell me that as a kid you didn't think that. even if you did, i wouldn't believe you.



i liked them for some reason when i was a young kid. i saw double dragon a couple weeks ago and  it was cheesy but i liked a lot as a kid. this, MK and the original ninja turtles were my favorite movies as a very young kid. street fight was okay but i was never that big of a fan.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 29, 2011)

I never liked Double Dragon I always thought it was ass

I did enjoy Street Fighter as a kid and now with a group of like minded friends its hilarious


----------



## Nakor (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> We're fanboys, I still like Resident Evil even though it's a trainwreck of a movie.



I like Resident Evil as well. I have even enjoyed some of the sequels just for the ridiculousness. 



Rukia said:


> I admit I was entertained by Double Dragon when I was a child.  I never thought Street Fighter was good.
> 
> I never liked Super Mario Bros either.  Let me ask you a question about Super Mario Bros.  What was the intended audience for that film?  It was far too dark for little kids.  I hated it.
> 
> I also still like the original Resident Evil.



I never liked Super Mario Bros, which is why I didn't mention it. I didn't even like it as a kid. Thought it was stupid and boring. I don't think there was an intended audience, if I had to say anything...13-15 year olds?

Both Street Fighter and Double Dragon had cool fight scenes in them so I liked both. I was also a big JVCD fan as a kid. I think Double Dragon had a hot chick in it.



Gabe said:


> i liked them for some reason when i was a young kid. i saw double dragon a couple weeks ago and  it was cheesy but i liked a lot as a kid. this, MK and the original ninja turtles were my favorite movies as a very young kid. street fight was okay but i was never that big of a fan.



MK and the original ninja turtles were both awesome. I still enjoyed MK, though not as much. Even the second ninja turtles was OK.



Parallax said:


> I never liked Double Dragon I always thought it was ass
> 
> I did enjoy Street Fighter as a kid and now with a group of like minded friends its hilarious



Did you like the Double Dragon cartoon? I used to LOVE it.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Alyssa Milano was in Double Dragon.  With an odd hairstyle.  Still probably hot though.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

Second Ninja Turtles is hilarious. Opening scene... Donatello... omg

And then Mikey in the deli stand... drags the foot soldier back and asks "Hey!, Wan' a pickle??" fucking great.

MK was the shit. Second one was epic fail though, don't remember anything bout it except it blows hard.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Alyssa Milano was in Double Dragon.  With an odd hairstyle.  Still probably hot though.



Oh Yeah. I feel like the chick I'm thinking of was Asian though...

Speaking of MK:



A Reboot has been confirmed.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 29, 2011)

MK was pretty good, been a while since I saw it mind you.

Random question but anyone here a fan of Marc Dacascos and his film Drive?


----------



## Stunna (Sep 29, 2011)

*2010: The Year We Made Contact*

Wow, I prefer this so much more than _2001._ _2010_ shines with it's interesting internal drama and characters, but certain things did bother me: such as the erasing of Hal's memories of the past events, and how little consequence many of the actions or scenes held in the ultimate outcome of the movie.


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *I don't agree with your logic.*  When did Transformers come out?  About the same time?  And guess what... the studio and the writers didn't give a darn about the people that grew up with it.  They attempted to create new fans.  Go back and watch the first film if you doubt this.  The Transformers were fucking hiding so Sam's parents wouldn't see them.





Nakor said:


> I like Resident Evil as well. I have even enjoyed some of the sequels just for the ridiculousness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stick that up your ass and smoke it. 

IMO, it didn't really have a set audience.. I think they just fucked up with it.


----------



## Nakor (Sep 29, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Stick that up your ass and smoke it.
> 
> IMO, it didn't really have a set audience.. I think they just fucked up with it.



I didn't say they were successful in getting that audience or even successful in creating a movie for that audience. I think that's the audience they wanted for it, but failed in every aspect of film making.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> MK was pretty good, been a while since I saw it mind you.
> 
> Random question but anyone here a fan of Marc Dacascos and his film Drive?



I guess Im a fan of Dacascos, but havent seen the movie. Ironically, most of the movies Dacascos is in are 'meh', but I do like him.

I remember I used to get him confused with Don The Dragon Wilson until I actually met Don the Dragon Wilson (one of the highlights of my life), and then I no longer got them confused.


----------



## Son Goku (Sep 29, 2011)

Killer Elite 7/10

If I didn't like Jason Statham or generic action movies then this movie would be very bad.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 29, 2011)

Why haven't I seen any reviews for Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy?  It's been out in England for like two weeks now.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 29, 2011)

Because you touch yourself at night.


----------



## Grape (Sep 29, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Killer Elite 7/10
> 
> If I didn't like Jason Statham or generic action movies then this movie would be very bad.



Way to describe every movie (except Snatch) that he's ever starred in.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 29, 2011)

Son Goku said:


> Killer Elite 7/10
> 
> If I didn't like Jason Statham or generic action movies then this movie would be very bad.



I have to ask, how was Clive Owen? I remember watching Shoot'em Up and Sin City, and he's really badass in both movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to ask, how was Clive Owen? I remember watching Shoot'em Up and Sin City, and he's really badass in both movies.



He was my favorite in the movie because he tops his own badassness compared to those films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm not even 40 minutes into 'Transformers: Dark of the Moon' and it's already the worst movie ever made.

Fucking Michael Bay sucks so hard.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 30, 2011)

Last movie I watched was X-men: First Class. Kevin Bacon as Sebastian Shaw totally stole the show. The rest as mediocre. 10/10 because of Bacon.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2011)

*The Naked Gun*- It was pretty funny, but there were some of unfunny gags. I'm probably gonna watch Airplane tomorrow.
My rating: 7/10


----------



## Parallax (Sep 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to ask, how was Clive Owen? I remember watching Shoot'em Up and Sin City, and he's really badass in both movies.



He's great in Children of Men


----------



## Yasha (Sep 30, 2011)

*Overheard*


The plot is full of BS and the main actors' performance is lackluster.

When even Lau Ching-Wan disappoints, what hope do we have left for contemporary HK films? Sigh.


5.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

Onomatopoeia said:


> Last movie I watched was X-men: First Class. Kevin Bacon as Sebastian Shaw totally stole the show. The rest as mediocre. 10/10 because of Bacon.


No.  Michael Fassbender stole the show.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Transformers: Dark Side of the Moon : 6/10

Holy shit, Micheal Bay really did crank the action up to 11 in this movie. It was really fun to watch but WOOOOOOOOOOOOW the plot, characters, dialogue are probably worse than the last 2 movies. There was not as many gratuitous shots of Rosie as I was told but still.......it was pretty dumb even if she is pretty to look at.

Nothing made sense in this movie but at least it was pretty to look at. I really think for the next movie they fire Micheal Bay as director and do something a little bit more serious and just lose alot of the human side of things because that was boring to watch.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2011)

*An American Werewolf in London*- I really didn't think this movie was funny, but it was suspenseful, and probably the best werewolf movie I've seen. 
My rating: 7.4/10


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2011)

The World said:


> Transformers: Dark Side of the Moon : 6/10
> 
> Holy shit, Micheal Bay really did crank the action up to 11 in this movie. It was really fun to watch but WOOOOOOOOOOOOW the plot, characters, dialogue are probably worse than the last 2 movies. There was not as many gratuitous shots of Rosie as I was told but still.......it was pretty dumb even if she is pretty to look at.
> 
> Nothing made sense in this movie but at least it was pretty to look at. I really think for the next movie they fire Micheal Bay as director and do something a little bit more serious and just lose alot of the human side of things because that was boring to watch.



Real Human characters wouldn't be Transformers anymore


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2011)

The World said:


> Transformers: Dark Side of the Moon : 6/10
> 
> Holy shit, Micheal Bay really did crank the action up to 11 in this movie. It was really fun to watch but WOOOOOOOOOOOOW the plot, characters, dialogue are probably worse than the last 2 movies. There was not as many gratuitous shots of Rosie as I was told but still.......it was pretty dumb even if she is pretty to look at.
> 
> Nothing made sense in this movie but at least it was pretty to look at. I really think for the next movie they fire Micheal Bay as director and do something a little bit more serious and just lose alot of the human side of things because that was boring to watch.


I have Transformers 3 in the mail now. My mom and brother are going by to get it. 

I'm gonna fast-forward through the human parts though .


----------



## Fraust (Sep 30, 2011)

I just saw it yesterday for the first time.


*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought the action and visuals were good, as usual, but they have a problem with not doing the action right. I mean, do people really want main characters to be killed off within seconds with no real fighting? The first one dragged out the fight between Prime and Megatron so it was cool. Second movie's best fight was the one where Prime died. The end fight was SO fucking short and anti-climactic. This one, are you fucking serious? I was waiting so long for a rematch for the actual main transformers and Prime takes him out within 3 seconds? Wtf is that? The only cool one-liner he had was at that point. But still, really? The fights, which are probably the only good part of the movies, aren't even prolongued or put together in the right way.

Humor was probably the main reason I enjoyed watching the movie. Ken Jeong is a genius at any part he plays. Shia had some pretty funny moments where he was going crazy. My personal favorite part, though, was when the little autobot got on the CIA lady's desk, she put her gun on the desk, and he said "Oh, you pullin out guns?" Some people may not get that, but it had my roommate and I laughing out loud for like 5 minutes. It was the hoodest remark of the movie which made it the funniest.

Also didn't think Carly was very pretty in the trailers, but I enjoyed her (visually) and her accent wasn't too bad to listen to.


----------



## Taleran (Sep 30, 2011)

Go figure polar opposites the humor falls flat in his films but the action especially in T3 is what works.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2011)

*Transformers 3: Dark of the Moon*- Loved when the Decepticons invaded the world, but to get to those stunning action scenes you have to sit through A LOT of retarded and not funny dialogue. All the action scenes were very well done. I also noticed Sentinel Prime's voice actor is Spok .

Optimus  was also very badass in this movie .

My rating: 6/10


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

Optimus is an asshole.  He pretended to be dead.  He sat back and watched the Decepticons destroy Chicago because he wanted to prove a point.  He wanted to prove that the humans need the Autobots.


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Optimus is an asshole.  He pretended to be dead.  He sat back and watched the Decepticons destroy Chicago because he wanted to prove a point.  He wanted to prove that the humans need the Autobots.



 and the fact that its never brought up again makes it hilarious.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 30, 2011)

He's also a bit of a sociopath.  He seemed to delight in the fact that he was killing other members of his race.  "I'll kill you all!"


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> He's also a bit of a sociopath.  He seemed to delight in the fact that he was killing other members of his race.  "I'll kill you all!"


Well I don't judge character's with my morals in fiction , so I didn't care .


----------



## Grape (Sep 30, 2011)

Pearl Jam 20 - 9.5/10

Epic documentary from Cameron Crowe. Awesome.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

*The Hunchback of Notre Dame*

Favorite Renaissance Disney film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 30, 2011)

Moneyball: B+

I liked it. The cast was superb and I did like how it balanced the drama/comedy really well. At times, it actually breaks the usual conventions, so Im confused as to why it seems so.......normal.

Still, I was impressed.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> He's also a bit of a sociopath.  He seemed to delight in the fact that he was killing other members of his race.  "I'll kill you all!"



I actually liked that. I'm glad he wasn't such a goody 2 shoes. Humans betrayed him, his own people betrayed. It was time to fuck shit up. He was justified. How many times did he want a truce or whatever in the first movie with the Decepticons only for them to constantly fuck him over and kill his autobot friends? 

He's a million year old robot. He isn't a fucking human. He doesn't need feeeeeeelings, he just needs to get the mission done.

There was like 9 autobots vs 200 decepticons. Shit didn't really make much sense.  

Speaking of which they made Ironhide go out like a bitch instead of a badass.  

The dialogue was so cringeworthy. I swear fire Micheal Bay as director and make him lead special effects guy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 30, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm not even 40 minutes into 'Transformers: Dark of the Moon' and it's already the worst movie ever made.
> 
> Fucking Michael Bay sucks so hard.


better action movie then Drive though, so Drive must suck harder for you


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 30, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> better action movie then Drive though, so Drive must suck harder for you



Haha. Sorry dude, but wide-angled shot composition from several meters away from the action just to showcase miles worth of napalm because you've been given a $200 million budget doesn't qualify as action-- at least not *good* action. Once you remove that from the equation, you're left with pretty visuals that unfortunately can't compensate for poor robot VS. robot choreography, and not to mention the lack of respect for the geography of the action. I hate to break it to you, but contrary to Michael Bay blowhards, Michael Bay has never directed a truly remarkable action sequence. I'll take the limited action in 'Drive' over Bay's dreck any day of the week-- QUALITY over QUANTITY, my friend.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 30, 2011)

*Mulan*

I forgot how good this movie was! I feel like it may be my new favorite Disney Renaissance film.


----------



## Jena (Sep 30, 2011)

Pride and Prejudice (2005)- 8/10

It does take some liberties with the story - particularly in "modernizing" it - but I'd be lying if I said that I didn't like it. The cinematography and soundtrack are just stunning, and I actually do really like Kierra Knightly as Elizabeth. 

To be fair, it's hard to squash such a detailed book into little over two hours. Because of that, I'm more willing to accept the glossing over of the story, the occasional awkward line of dialogue, and the dulling of Darcy's personality. The 1995 miniseries is a more faithful adaptation of the novel, but I also feel like this movie does it justice.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

Due Date: B, maybe B+

Not a classic or anything, but an enjoyable comedy all the same.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 1, 2011)

*Water for Elephants*


It would have been a much better story if they had focused on the interaction between human and elephant, or on the circus life. But no, they had to force the viewers to sit through 2 hours of cliche, chemistry-less romance between Robert Pattinson and Reese Witherspoon. Skip this one.


5.8/10


----------



## Grape (Oct 1, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Haha. Sorry dude, but wide-angled shot composition from several meters away from the action just to showcase miles worth of napalm because you've been given a $200 million budget doesn't qualify as action-- at least not *good* action. Once you remove that from the equation, you're left with pretty visuals that unfortunately can't compensate for poor robot VS. robot choreography, and not to mention the lack of respect for the geography of the action. I hate to break it to you, but contrary to Michael Bay blowhards, Michael Bay has never directed a truly remarkable action sequence. I'll take the limited action in 'Drive' over Bay's dreck any day of the week-- QUALITY over QUANTITY, my friend.



Ill take anything over Michael Bay's horrible movies, any day of the fucking week.


Michael Bay blows hard. Don't know why so many people watch his bullshit. Confuses me to no end. I watched half of the first transformer's movie and decided I would never waste a second watching anything that followed, including sequels. Shit is ghastly.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Ill take anything over Michael Bay's horrible movies, any day of the fucking week.
> 
> 
> Michael Bay blows hard. Don't know why so many people watch his bullshit. Confuses me to no end. I watched half of the first transformer's movie and decided I would never waste a second watching anything that followed, including sequels. Shit is ghastly.





I mean I like his direction a lot of the time but it is funny how people assume because you like Michael Bay movies that you can't also enjoy other forms of action or movie, it is a very strange US vs THEM kinda mentality that is weird.

Entertainment isn't a thing which can be nailed down to being one specific thing people usually have a very wide range of interests.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

The problem with Transformers 3 is that the screenwriter is confused. He knows what makes a good movie, he just doesnt know how to make a good movie.

To his credit, he knows that deeper characters make for a stronger film. This is why so much time his spent on the humans and boy did that movie fail because of it. 

Optimus Prime's sadisticness bugged me too. The whole point of those guys is they they are "good" in its purist form. He cannot be corrupted, yet some of the shit he pulls is just as bad as the Decepticons. 

I mean, he'd probably be tried for War Crimes.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2011)

Oh please he carried a laser rifle and shot some dudes and chopped some other ones with the weapons he has always carried around with him. The only reason robots weren't get straight up murdered left and right in the cartoon is because it was a cartoon so in that respect it is the only way to represent it updated for the screen.

I have also found the great definition of Transformers 3, "13 dollar laser eye surgery, featuring robots....Transformers 3 is what happens when you let a guy who seemingly directs entirely on the whims of his 13 year old self but has the money, technical skill, and casting clout to back it up."

Also the perfect description for Michael Bay.


----------



## LoT (Oct 1, 2011)

*SCRE4M - B+*

On pair with Scream 1. Really good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Michael Bay is going to helm the new Twilight Zone project.  So exciting!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Wait.

What.

What did you just say.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Ill take anything over Michael Bay's horrible movies, any day of the fucking week.
> 
> 
> Michael Bay blows hard. Don't know why so many people watch his bullshit. Confuses me to no end. I watched half of the first transformer's movie and decided I would never waste a second watching anything that followed, including sequels. Shit is ghastly.


I have to say the only movie I actually thought was good, coming from Michael Bay was Armageddon. It may be hella long, but It's actually a good movie IMO. 

I think the only other Bay movie I liked was TF 3. But that was just decent .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait.
> 
> What.
> 
> What did you just say.


Look it up.

And the only thing I liked about Armageddon was Steve Buscemi.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 1, 2011)

The only good thing about Armageddon is the scene that takes place on the space station.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

>exhales

You didn't mention Nolan was top pick over Bay. :sweat

Though the fact that he's even remotely considered is of the utmost ridiculousness in itself.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

*Tarzan*

I forgot if I rated this already or not. Anyway, love the movie. I just wish Phil Collins didn't sing the whole soundtrack! I love him and the songs and all, but the movie loses some charm by being a musical where the characters don't sing.​


----------



## Nakor (Oct 1, 2011)

50/50 - 9/10
Saw this again. Def less tears in the eyes the second time through, since I was able to brace myself for those moments. Still a great movie and the best one I have seen this year.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 1, 2011)

*The Breakfast Club :: 9.1/10 :: A-*

Surprisingly pretty deep and a very good movie. The only thing that kind of bugged me a little was the ending. I have no problems with Clair going to Bender, she was trying to fight it the whole movie . But I felt that the weird girl and the nice guy jock was too rushed. I know they had a thing subtle going on throughout the film, but the kissing at the end seemed like too much of a jump. That's really the only thing about the movie I didn't care for. The random dance montage at the end was great . Anyways, who knew that the wrestling kid was Charlie Sheen's brother?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Last minute pair-ups in movies piss me off.

But I love _The Breakfast Club._


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 1, 2011)

Jena said:


> Pride and Prejudice (2005)- 8/10
> 
> It does take some liberties with the story - particularly in "modernizing" it - but I'd be lying if I said that I didn't like it. The *cinematography* and soundtrack are just stunning, and I actually do really like Kierra Knightly as Elizabeth.
> 
> To be fair, it's hard to squash such a detailed book into little over two hours. Because of that, I'm more willing to accept the glossing over of the story, the occasional awkward line of dialogue, and the dulling of Darcy's personality. The 1995 miniseries is a more faithful adaptation of the novel, but I also feel like this movie does it justice.



Probably the reason why I really, really loved said movie. I have always adored the look and feel of an English countryside, but blood hell this movie just made it glow. That scene the morning after Elizabeth was accused of trying to steal Darcy's hand in marriage, with him walking down the meadow at the break of dawn towards her...

Bloody hell, I just about melted. 

And yes, loved Knightly as Elizaeth. You may have a point though with Darcy, as his personality not as compelling as the book version. But I quite fancied the intensity to which Macfadyen(??) brought to the role, and when he spoke this line near the end:



> Mr. Darcy: You must know... surely, you must know it was all for you. You are too generous to trifle with me. I believe you spoke with my aunt last night, and it has taught me to hope as I'd scarcely allowed myself before. If your feelings are still what they were last April, tell me so at once. My affections and wishes have not changed, but one word from you will silence me forever. If, however, your feelings have changed, I will have to tell you: you have bewitched me, body and soul, and I love, I love, I love you. I never wish to be parted from you from this day on.



I believed him, every fucking word, I believed him. The delivery of what could have been romantically cheesy and cliched worked simply because of the manner he delivered it.

A solid 8/10 for me as well.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Ill take anything over Michael Bay's horrible movies, any day of the fucking week.
> 
> 
> Michael Bay blows hard. Don't know why so many people watch his bullshit. Confuses me to no end. I watched half of the first transformer's movie and decided I would never waste a second watching anything that followed, including sequels. Shit is ghastly.



Pretty much agreed. I mean, a couple years ago I'd probably be leading the crusade to persuade people from watching Michael Bay's movies, but now not so much. People are gonna watch what they wanna watch, but when people make false claims I still feel inclined to correct them-- as exemplified by me pointing out to *TittyNipple* that Michael Bay doesn't orchestrate quality action sequences. Anyone whose been given a $200+ million budget will obviously have the necessary resources to make glorified and excessive explosions, but maintaining a coherent choreography and the respect for the geography of the action is a whole different thing. That is something Bay cannot do, and has never been able to do. What does it tell you that I'll take most animated battles in stuff like 'Macross' or 'Gundam' over any action sequence from one of Bay's Transformer movies? It's because there's a huge respect for the fluidity and cohesiveness for the action. 



Taleran said:


> I mean I like his direction a lot of the time but it is funny how people assume because you like Michael Bay movies that you can't also enjoy other forms of action or movie, it is a very strange US vs THEM kinda mentality that is weird.
> 
> Entertainment isn't a thing which can be nailed down to being one specific thing people usually have a very wide range of interests.



To enjoy something is obviously subjective. But what isn't subjective are my comments above. I'm sorry, but it's just technical fact. I'm not trying to ruffle any feathers-- if you like Transformers or Bay's films all together, fine. Cool. Like what you like, but just don't make erroneous claims like a lot of other people do where they say that Bay makes good action sequences. Trust me, he doesn't. In fact, he's one of the worst at it when you consider the amount of money and VFX resources he's been given every time he takes the helm of a movie. Again, what does it say that a movie like 'District 9', which was made on only a $30 million budget, has *significantly* better action sets than anything Bay has ever put together? Because there's a smart and knowledgeable director at the core of that movie.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 1, 2011)

the action scenes in transformers are terrible. you cant even tell whats going on in them, not to mention the transformers themselves look dumb.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> the action scenes in transformers are terrible. you cant even tell whats going on in them, not to mention the transformers themselves look dumb.



Now I would agree with that if you were talking about Transformers 2(which the only clear scene in that one was Optimus' fight before he died), but Transformers 1 and 3 both have crisp clear action through most of it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Now I would agree with that if you were talking about Transformers 2(which the only clear scene in that one was Optimus' fight before he died), but Transformers 1 and 3 both have crisp clear action through most of it.



Steadier camera work doesn't equate to "crisp" or "clear" action sequences-- they're still poorly put together and are very disjointed more often than not. Michael Bay doesn't take full advantage of ILM's work. He always puts them in a position where it's hard for them to succeed. While the compositing of the bots may look nice, as well as the integration and reflective surfacing, they're still poorly choreographed when engaging in bot-on-bot on action.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Crank - F.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Crank - F.



Daaaamn you ruthless. You gotta at least admit the 'death' at the end was pretty awesome


----------



## Parallax (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia hates fun


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Crank - F.


Yes, someone else agrees with me on how shitty Crank is :33



TetraVaal said:


> Steadier camera work doesn't equate to "crisp" or "clear" action sequences-- they're still poorly put together and are very disjointed more often than not. Michael Bay doesn't take full advantage of ILM's work. He always puts them in a position where it's hard for them to succeed. While the compositing of the bots may look nice, as well as the integration and reflective surfacing, they're still poorly choreographed when engaging in bot-on-bot on action.


I thought Taken was badly choreographed. It looked like it was shot by a guy with Parkinson's disease .


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I thought Taken was badly choreographed. It looked like it was shot by a guy with Parkinson's disease .



Actually the choreography for 'Taken' was suffic-- nothing extraordinary, but certainly adequate. What you're complaining about is the film's editing and framework, which is understandable if you hate that style of shooting. However, the action sequences were still more tolerable than anything I've seen from Bay.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

I know I think Ill be slammed for this. But I think Bay might do an okay job on the Twilight Zone movie. Keep in mind, for the most part, the Transformers films have been his worst. He can do better.



> Oh please he carried a laser rifle and shot some dudes and chopped some other ones with the weapons he has always carried around with him. The only reason robots weren't get straight up murdered left and right in the cartoon is because it was a cartoon so in that respect it is the only way to represent it updated for the screen.
> 
> I have also found the great definition of Transformers 3, "13 dollar laser eye surgery, featuring robots....Transformers 3 is what happens when you let a guy who seemingly directs entirely on the whims of his 13 year old self but has the money, technical skill, and casting clout to back it up."
> 
> Also the perfect description for Michael Bay.



Still, killing in cold blood is killing in cold blood. Megatron was calling for a truce for fucks sake! Even the bad guys seemed to be taking Prisoners until McDreamy told them too (and who can resist the orders of mcdreamy?)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

There's nothing I've seen from Bay that would make me think that he would do a good job at a _Twilight Zone_ movie. It's my favorite show of all time, so if someone screwed up the movie it would be even worse than _The Last Airbender_ to me.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

Bay is a brand, they want Twilight Zone to be linked with him.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Which is a shame.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

> Which is a shame.


Something Hollywood has none Stunna. Now you know why were all so cynical here

David Lynch could probably do something good with it.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

But Twilight Zone has no explosions and is introspective.

Isn't that like Bay's kryptonite?


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

Toy Story: 10/10

Toy Story 2: 10/10

Toy Story 3: 10/10

Oh yeah. I just had a marathon. 
Now I'm nostalgic and depressed.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

I always imagined that if they ever made another _Twilight Zone_ movie that it would double as a biopic for Rod Serling. He would be like some kind of aspiring television producer or something and somehow stumble across the Twilight Zone, ultimately becoming the mediator between the fifth dimension and our own.

EDIT: I still regret not seeing _Toy Story 3_ in theaters.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Still, killing in cold blood is killing in cold blood. Megatron was calling for a truce for fucks sake! Even the bad guys seemed to be taking Prisoners until McDreamy told them too (and who can resist the orders of mcdreamy?)


Don't forget how he murdered his mentor Sentinel Prime after he begged for his life.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 1, 2011)

Yeah that was an obvious one. I only mentioned Megatron because I actually liked that Megatron kicked his ass and asked for a truce. It left an opening while redeeming Megatron after sucking so badly in the last movie. Oh well.

Bay has done some decent work with "The Rock", which relied on the actors interactions over the explosions (same with Bad Boys). I think a switch of pace is good for him, hence, why Im okay with him being attached to something like Twilight Zone.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Bay being mentioned as a possible option isn't the worst scenario I can imagine.  Thank god it's not Burton.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 1, 2011)

Tim Burton directing _The Twilight Zone?_

looooooooool


----------



## Rukia (Oct 1, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Rukia hates fun


Not true.  I like fun.  Example.  I liked Fast Five.  Crank was just fucking stupid though.  Terrible film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 1, 2011)

I'd watch 'Crank' repeatedly before I'd ever watch another one of those dreadful 'Fast and Furious' movies. Justin Lin's directing skills, or lack thereof, couldn't get the steam off my piss.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 1, 2011)

If you thought Crank was stupid, watch the second one. It should be a synonym for retarded.


----------



## Jena (Oct 1, 2011)

The King and I (animated) - 0.5/10

Not as good as I remembered.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 1, 2011)

*The Tree of Life*


The 30 first minutes left my head throbbing in pain. I felt the urge to turn it off more than a couple of times. 

I get what it's trying to say, or preach: People die regardless of their faith in God. It's the norm of life. But at the end of the day, all souls will reunite.

But I hate the way it's presented. 

3/10



*Hesher*


It's awesome. Despite all its madness, it's actually believable. And it cleverly weaved its messages in allegory and metaphor that merged perfectly with the film itself, for those who care to decipher them. Even if you don't, you can take it at surface value and it's still one hell of a film to enjoy.

JGL delivered one of the strongest performance I've seen from him. I imagine his role would make millions of his fangirls squeal until they foam at their mouths.



And it sort of reminded me of Leslie Cheung's role in .

One of the most satisfying films I've watched this year.

9.5/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 1, 2011)

Stunna said:


> There's nothing I've seen from Bay that would make me think that he would do a good job at a _Twilight Zone_ movie. It's my favorite show of all time, so if someone screwed up the movie it would be even worse than _The Last Airbender_ to me.


Holy shit . Fuck my previous opinion, Michael Bay is officially a horrible person .


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 2, 2011)

Buried.

It was  PIECE OF SHIT.

Doesn't deserve a rating..


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 2, 2011)

"Shion" said:


> Buried.
> 
> It was  PIECE OF SHIT.
> 
> Doesn't deserve a rating..



After watching that movie I remembered thinking how great it would be if Ryan Reynolds were actually buried alive.

Wishful thinking, I suppose.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 2, 2011)

Alien and DNA (which for some reason is being translated as Predator 3 in my country) were on Tv recently. It was a good contrast, to show how it's done well and poorly. You can guess which movie is which 


Source Code - 6/10

Interesting premise, mildly entertaining, but predictable movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If you thought Crank was stupid, watch the second one. It should be a synonym for retarded.


Crank 2: High Voltage was probably the most  zaniest and retarded movie I have ever seen .


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If you thought Crank was stupid, watch the second one. It should be a synonym for retarded.



The second one was even better than the first one.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 2, 2011)

*Whisper of the Heart*


Beautiful and lovely.

9/10


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 2, 2011)

Jane Eyre

8/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Whisper of the Heart isn't for everyone but it's just so grounded for an animated flick. I love it alot.

Watching Fast 5 right now, it should be a crime for a film to be so loud and dull at the same time.


----------



## Ash (Oct 2, 2011)

Jumanji was just on TV. I hadn't seen it in years. I forgot how brilliant it is, even after all this time. It gets a 10/10.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 2, 2011)

Yasha said:


> *Whisper of the Heart*
> 
> 
> Beautiful and lovely.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Whisper of the Heart the one where at the end the boy talks to the girl about getting married...?

While I loved the movie, I did LOL at that part.


----------



## Grape (Oct 2, 2011)

Ash said:


> Jumanji was just on TV. I hadn't seen it in years. I forgot how brilliant it is, even after all this time. It gets a 10/10.



I like it to, but a lot of people hate on it. I think it even has a 5.5/10 on IMDB


----------



## Ash (Oct 2, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I like it to, but a lot of people hate on it. I think it even has a 5.5/10 on IMDB



How absurd. What is there to hate on, besides the CGI? Which wasn't really that bad considering it was made nearly twenty years ago (oh god I'm old).


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2011)

13 Assassins: A-

Ill try to review it tonight, but it might be tomorrow. Nice to see Miike pull off a good mainstream movie. Hell, its been awhile since he had a great film in general.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

How can anyone hate Jumanji? Yes it's abit absurd but it's great for a kids film.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

Nightmare Before Christmas- 10/10
I shouldn't have to explain this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

Jumanji entertained me the last time I saw it.  I remember thinking that David Alan Grier was hilarious.  But I haven't seen it in around fifteen years.  Hard to say what my current opinion would be.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 2, 2011)

*Dont be afraid of the dark.* 
hmmm I think Ill give it  4 stars. It had a good story but I didn't quite liked the ending, I would had liked it if they had gone exploring the under caves and stuff.


----------



## Grape (Oct 2, 2011)

Ash said:


> How absurd. What is there to hate on, besides the CGI? Which wasn't really that bad considering it was made nearly twenty years ago (oh god I'm old).



I saw it when it first came out to 

The animation is pretty incredible for the time.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/YOUTUBE]

FINALLY. I found the "A Real Hero" song from _Drive!!_


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

Refn did a great job with the music.

Oh My Love is the only song I really wasn't feeling.  I think they played it when Driver investigated the restaurant while wearing his stunt double mask.

Nightcall was probably the most important song.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I wanna see _Drive_ again now. I don't know why.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 2, 2011)

"Oh My Love" sounded great in the trailer, but it felt too.....pretentious in the actual movie.

I cant even watch Jumangi because the CGI is so awful. That is what happens when you whore CGI. Give it 10 years and it will look dated and crappy. 

Brotherhood: B

A frat thriller (!!) about a hazing gone wrong. Moves very well, but the characters are douches and it is rather predictable.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah.  Oh my love made me cringe and I felt like I wanted to leave the theater when it played.  It also felt like it played for too long.  Not a horrible song, just didn't fit.  The rest I really liked.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 2, 2011)

Kidulthood 

Embarrassing/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MV_3Dpw-BRY[/YOUTUBE]Best part of Drive.  The opening sequence.  Great transition into the credits.  Great song selection.  I thought I was sitting in for the movie of the year at that point.

Bit disappointing it didn't quite live up to the strong start.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I need to see it again w/o people talking. My family talks with their outside voices during movies.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

I threaten people when they talk during the movie.  I've been ejected before.  I allow talking during the previews because I don't want to constantly be confronting people.  But I don't put up with that shit when the film starts.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

I don't mind whispering, but keep it at a low, almost inaudible whisper.

It really is a _really_ embarrassing thing though, being part of a party with no theater etiquette.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 2, 2011)

why would you get mad when people talk during trailers? trailers suck anyway.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

lol. Not all trailers suck though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 2, 2011)

Sometimes.  It's easy to watch every trailer on your computer... so its rare for a trailer to actually be new.  But ten years ago this wasn't the case.  You would see a trailer for a film you didn't even know existed.  I sort of miss that kind of ignorance.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 2, 2011)

It was like that when I was younger.

Then I found the internet.


----------



## Jena (Oct 2, 2011)

It depends on the movie.
If it's a kid's movie, I don't care how loud the theater is. It doesn't really bother me because: 1) It's mostly children and 2) You usually don't have to pay too much attention to kids' movies anyway. If it's PG-13 and up, though, (and especially if it's a horror movie) you'd better shut your trap once the trailers end.

Talking during midnight screenings also doesn't bother me, mostly because I expect it and I'm usually hyper so I don't mind it.

People who are too rigid do irritate me, though. Shushing or telling someone to politely STFU is fine [or telling them to STFU if they deserve it], but people who do it constantly throughout the movie are sometimes worse than the people who are talking. Although it _is_ pretty fun to yell at someone for being too loud.

When I went to go see Up, there was this really bitchy lady that I wanted to punch in the jugular. I started crying at the beginning part (not _sobbing_, mind, just crying) and she kept turning around every two seconds and glaring at me. So I flipped her off. Then she made a scandalized expression and started shaking her husband and whispering in his ear.
Fuck you lady. I'm sorry that you sold your soul to the devil and can therefore feel nothing, but the rest of us mortals have something called "emotions". I'll cry at something sad if I damn well please.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey guys, what did you think about the movie Deathproof?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2011)

Shaolin Soccer

fuck is this movie a ton of fun


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I watched Die Hard last night. 

8/10

Epic action sequences and catch phrases all over the place.


----------



## b0rt (Oct 3, 2011)

Adrift ~ 9/10

really good actually. older movie now though.


----------



## Geogeo (Oct 3, 2011)

The Lovely Bones - 4/10

Terribly slow moving to the point where it was dragging through a bunch of scenes where nothing happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Geogeo said:


> The Lovely Bones - 4/10
> 
> Terribly slow moving to the point where it was dragging through a bunch of scenes where nothing happened.



After all the praise that movie got it sure was a letdown, huh?


----------



## Jena (Oct 3, 2011)

Another case where the book>>>>>movie


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Watched Lovely Bones yesterday aswell. It was incredibly moronic, I don't like films that deal with grief like this (hated PS I love you for the same reason), it was all a little jarring and uneven. It went from sparkly dreams to just plain bad serial killer drama, maybe next time don't treat the subject of rape and murder with so little care.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

House (1977 Japanese film) - WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH/10


This movie is the most ridiculously psychedelic trip into the mind of a batshit insane Japanese p*d*p**** I've ever seen.

It revolves around a group of young, teenage high school girls all visiting this one girl's Aunt. Let me break the cast down for you as it's part of the ridiculousness:

1) Kung-Fu (Yes, that's her fucking name) - Guess what? She does kung-fu.
2) Melody - Guess what? She plays a lot of instruments.
3) Sweety - Guess what? She's really sweet.
4) Mac (short for the English word 'stomach') - guess what? She's a pig.
5) Angel - the star of the movie and a real angelic personality
6) Prof - guess what? She wears glasses and is really smart.

What the shitfuck?

The move has the most insane soundtrack I've ever heard, with random 70s zany shit playing in every seen regardless of what's going on, completely opposite the mood. 

It has weird camera effects that are displayed completely at random. In once scene it just cuts into this montage of square film reels playing out stop animation scenes. For no fucking reason at all. In another it switches to the shittiest quality handheld personal camera of the 70s that is running at about 20% less than real time speeds for no fucking reason at all.

There's a cat that makes things move and kill people just by looking at it. 

There's a scene where a girl (Sweety) is killed by futons.

There's a scene where a disembodied head bites the ass of one of the other girls and freezes on a frame of her bent over suggestively while it takes a bite out of her ass.

There's another inexplicable scene where a man in a car turns into a giant pile of bananas (about 5x bigger than the mass of his body).


The movie is just fucking insane. It's hilarious, despite the fact it is supposed to be a horror film.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2011)

House fucking owns


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 3, 2011)

surprised other people know about House.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Hausu is like a morbid episode of Scooby Doo.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 3, 2011)

how could you not know about that film it's great


----------



## Lamb (Oct 3, 2011)

_The Troll Hunter_: While suffering from poorly executed protagonists, with exception to the title character, and a slightly less than subtle message, the film is a delightful merger of satire and male fantasy.

_Monsters_: A little too introverted for its own premise, but still overall worth a watch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Seems I was late to the party.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2011)

Of course Lovely Bones sucked.  It was directed by that hack Peter Jackson.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Of course Lovely Bones sucked.  It was directed by that hack Peter Jackson.



You're not excited for The Hobbit? 

(whenever it comes out)


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2011)

To whoever asked, I thought "Death Proof" was rather stuffy, lethargic and annoying. but it also has an epic Kurt Russel performance, solid acting all around, some spectacular car sequences and a few Tarantino-ish touches. It's okay, but I think it goes to show what happens when Tarantino doesnt spend years on a project. lol.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2011)

Transformers Beast Wars complete series is coming out on DVD



Don't understand why its DVD but no Blu-ray

Figured I should mention it since we were talking about old cartoons a few days ago.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2011)

Transformers Beast Wars?  I've never heard of it.  Is Optimus Prime a murdering lunatic in this particular series?

Seriously.  Ryan Gosling's killings in Drive were more justified than that shit Optimus pulled.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone else think Real Steel looks abit moronic?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2011)

fast 5 3/5

I was expecting something fun but i was actually alittle bored throughout, maybe because I was already told  the "cool" parts of the movie a million times over. I liked Tokyo drift more.

star wars a new hope 4/5

Not a bad flick, it being over 40 years old amazed me, not too bad on the special effects department, the story was also pretty engaging.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 3, 2011)

The film wasn't poor or anything but Fast 5 really bored me. It's a case of been there done that with these movies. And not to mention it seemed more like Italian Job than a racing movie, which just didn't work. I preferred Tokyo Drift too, if only they hadn't casted a 40 year old hill billy as a high school student in Japan.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 3, 2011)

How could you not know Beast Wars? I pity your childhood.

I'm coppin that shit... or downloading it, whatever.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The film wasn't poor or anything but Fast 5 really bored me. It's a case of been there done that with these movies. And not to mention it seemed more like Italian Job than a racing movie, which just didn't work. I preferred Tokyo Drift too, if only they hadn't casted a 40 year old hill billy as a high school student in Japan.



I was thinking the same thing, the series need to go back to it's roots and leave this fake gangster crap behind. It wasn't even a good crime film since the gang they went up against wasn't intimidating at all. Even the cars were dull, which should have been a really important part given the series.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2011)

I remember Beast Wars because I had the toy of that raptor transformer as a kid.

Real Steel does look rather silly to me. At times, I can swear it's a parody. It looks just like another boxing movie, but whenever Kate from "Lost" speaks, it seems to overblown that I think its making itself.

"You should give up, you've got nothing left!"
"I've never seen anything like it..."

The way she says it is so......bad.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 3, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Anyone else think Real Steel looks abit moronic?



I actually think it looks like it'll have decent action scenes. Story? Not so much.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't like the trailer for Real Steel.  That kid is a fucking brat.  Dangling those keys above the drain.  No wonder his father is never around!

Your Highness - D.

Pretty stupid.  I will admit that I laughed when the protag cut off the minotaurs penis and wore it around his neck as a trophy.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 3, 2011)

The kids acting is pretty bad too, based on the trailer. Reminded me of the kid from Phantom Menace.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 3, 2011)

Fuck Real Steel.

I'll go to Ides of March instead.  Gosling is perhaps the Best Actor not named Michael Fassbender right now.  Crazy, Stupid, Love.  Drive.  And now this.  He has shown off his versatility this year.  That's for sure.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 3, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Transformers Beast Wars?  I've never heard of it.  Is Optimus Prime a murdering lunatic in this particular series?



Wow. I thought everyone heard of it. The best transformers series IMO. No, in this series he is an ape. And no, not a murdering lunatic ape either. There weren't any cities or people in the show that I can recall. They were all on some volcanic type island I think and just fought each other.

I want to see Ides of March as well. After seeing 50/50, I earned 150 regal points so I get a free movie! Yay!

took me awhile to get that many though since I only go to regal if I'm seeing movies with friends at night. I always go to the AMC theater before noon to see movies by myself since its only $6


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 4, 2011)

Just did a rewatch of 'I Saw the Devil' for the first time in a few months. I love that movie, easily one of my favorite Korean flicks over the last couple of years, though not as good as 'The Man From Nowhere', which came out of nowhere like a left hook last year and blew me away.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Hey guys, what did you think about the movie Deathproof?



Easily one of the most underrated movies ever. 

I loved it. Prefer it to Inglorious Basterds.

The 1st group of girls who were annoying *by design* threw off a lot of people... in fact, the focus on girls alienated most of Tarantino's fans because girls IRL alienate most of Tarantino's fans.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

was that a jab at me


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 4, 2011)

that's cold son.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2011)

George don't play around


----------



## Jena (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I like how crashes= cars tipping over like toy tugboats in a bathtub in this game.



Or how you can still drive a car perfectly after hurdling over a jump and crashing front-first into the ground.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> that's cold son.





Parallax said:


> George don't play around







Jena said:


> Or how you can still drive a car perfectly after hurdling over a jump and crashing front-first into the ground.



 

VbD's favorite, mind you.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2011)

Fate/Zero

first episode but fuck this was so so satisfying.  I've been a huge fan of this series for years and seeing it get an adaption finally is great.  Seeing that adaptation actually be terrific makes it even better.  I don't watch much anime at all anymore but I couldn't miss this one.  Definitely check this out if you haven't already.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Saber's appearance at the end of the episode was fantastic.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 4, 2011)

the summoning scene as a whole was great

I can't wait for friday's episode


----------



## Ash (Oct 4, 2011)

Columbiana. 7/10

Not a bad movie. It was a little too fast-paced, but it wasn't hard to understand. It had some really nice action sequences as well. It was all what I had expected, but I still enjoyed it very much


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Rapunzel 8/10

This was a bit of a surprise, not only was it really entertaining but for the first time I really liked the protagonists from a Disney Fairy tale, both were done well and Rapunzel was actually fleshed out. The animation had a really charming style to it and the lantern scene was utterly fantastic. Yes the ending and the resolutions were cheesy but hey props to Disney for not having an ending where her hair grew back.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

I wish I had seen One Day.  I'm really curious to hear Anne Hathaway's accent.

It can't be as bad as they say.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 4, 2011)

127 Hours 8/10
The Wolfman 7/10


----------



## Huntress (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Easily one of the most underrated movies ever.
> 
> I loved it. Prefer it to Inglorious Basterds.
> 
> The 1st group of girls who were annoying *by design* threw off a lot of people... in fact, *the focus on girls alienated most of Tarantino's fans because girls IRL alienate most of Tarantino's fans.*



are they really? cause from what i have seen/heard, most people seem to be tarantino fans.
hell im a chick and i like his movies.
and i really liked deathproof, i didnt find those first bunch of chicks annoying or anything.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw the Devil - 9/10


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

PaperAngel said:


> are they really? cause from what i have seen/heard, most people seem to be tarantino fans.



I'm more specifically talking about Tarantino junkies that infest the interwebs then the casual Tarantino fan. They tend to hate Death Proof.



> hell im a chick and i like his movies.



Okay. 



> and i really liked deathproof, i didnt find those first bunch of chicks annoying or anything.



You're a minority. Most people that I've talked to hated the 1st group of girls. I sort of got the impression that they weren't really supposed to be all that likeable. They were vapid bar wenches and the film makes it a point that Butterfly and Jungle Julia were very insecure and fragile. 

They were in direct contrast to the 2nd group that we're kinda supposed to root for. They are all were shown as hard-working and independent and stuff (besides the cheerleader and even she wasn't as grating as the 1st group).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Hathaway's accent wasn't that bad tbh, Yorkshire accents aren't easy to pull off especially by Americans but she did a decent job. The problem is it's sort of obvious she's faking an accent.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Just like I predicted.



Thanks a lot assholes.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

> Finding Nemo, and Monsters, Inc.



Using 3D as a cover to re-release films that are barely 10 years old. Stay classy Disney. Beauty and the Beast sort of I can understand atleast since it could maybe actually work 3D, well atleast the ballroom scene.

Views on Three Musketeers? Looks good but sort of been there done that quality to it.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Using 3D as a cover to re-release films that are barely 10 years old. Stay classy Disney. Beauty and the Beast sort of I can understand atleast since it could maybe actually work 3D, well atleast the ballroom scene.



This exactly.



> Views on Three Musketeers? Looks good but sort of been there done that quality to it.



Not at all interested. 

Is the idea of the Musketeers fighting like actual Frenchmen fought back then really that unappealing? Do we really need the ninja nonsense? When will it end, Hollywood?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 4, 2011)

Throne of Blood - 8/10

A couple of scenes felt like too drawn out, but otherwise a very convincing movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 4, 2011)

Because yes, every movie needs kung fu.

Wouldn't Citizen Kane be better if the Presidency was determined by a kung fu battle? 

As for the movie itself, I dunno......It is Paul W.S Anderson, so I imagine it should be dumb fun.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Furious George said:


> This exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A classic Novel.  Dozens of film adaptations in existence.  Flying battleships.  Cheesy dialogue.  Orlando Bloom.  All brought to me by the hack that can't even get the Resident Evil films right?

I would probably be willing to stream it on netflix someday just to see if it is as terrible as I imagine.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A classic Novel.  Dozens of film adaptations in existence.  Flying battleships.  Cheesy dialogue.  Orlando Bloom.  All brought to me by the hack that can't even get the Resident Evil films right?
> 
> I would probably be willing to stream it on netflix someday just to see if it is as terrible as I imagine.



I agree with all of this. When I saw the preview for it, I was dumbfounded with how awful it looked. How can you mess up this story?! It's a classic. Apparently flying ships and kungfu can ruin it.  

I really enjoy the previous versions in the 70s. Even the Charlie Sheen one wasn't bad.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Keifer Sutherland, Oliver Platt, and Christopher O'Donnell were the other Musketeers right?  I remember that one.


----------



## Jena (Oct 4, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I agree with all of this. When I saw the preview for it, I was dumbfounded with how awful it looked. How can you mess up this story?! It's a classic. Apparently flying ships and kungfu can ruin it.
> 
> I really enjoy the previous versions in the 70s. Even the Charlie Sheen one wasn't bad.





Rukia said:


> Keifer Sutherland, Oliver Platt, and Christopher O'Donnell were the other Musketeers right?  I remember that one.


Oh God, I'm sorry, but I fucking hated that version.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

I saw Milla Jovovich and any credibility this film had flew out of the window.

Okay so Wes Craven you just spent 10 minutes telling us how out dated and predictable 90s slasher movies are, and that they just don't work, only to proceed to ignore that and go 90s slasher. Wut.

With the amount of murders in Woodsboro over the years, you'd expect the fucking girls to atleast learn self defence or I don't know pick up a fucking knife.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

Suspect Zero : D-

The presentation reminded me of The Box.  Except it managed to be worse and even less interesting.  

A painful film to watch.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 4, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Keifer Sutherland, Oliver Platt, and Christopher O'Donnell were the other Musketeers right?  I remember that one.





Jena said:


> Oh God, I'm sorry, but I fucking hated that version.



It's def not the best, but I still enjoy it. Watch the 1973 version and then the sequel from 1974. They are both pretty fantastic. Lots of great actors in it. 



Ennoea said:


> I saw Milla Jovovich and any credibility this film had flew out of the window.


I like her, but I know what you mean. 



> Okay so Wes Craven you just spent 10 minutes telling us how out dated and predictable 90s slasher movies are, and that they just don't work, only to proceed to ignore that and go 90s slasher. Wut.
> 
> With the amount of murders in Woodsboro over the years, you'd expect the fucking girls to atleast learn self defence or I don't know pick up a fucking knife.



. But there was like a 10 year gap in between the murders in scream and the new ones in scream 4. the other scream movies took place elsewhere. but yeah, if I lived in that town, I'd totally be carrying a knife and taser around with me everywhere.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I saw Milla Jovovich and any credibility this film had flew out of the window.
> 
> Okay so Wes Craven you just spent 10 minutes telling us how out dated and predictable 90s slasher movies are, and that they just don't work, only to proceed to ignore that and go 90s slasher. Wut.
> 
> With the amount of murders in Woodsboro over the years, you'd expect the fucking girls to atleast learn self defence or I don't know pick up a fucking knife.


Lol Scream .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

"Any dreams you have, any hopes for your future; I think you are going to have to put those on hold.  For the rest of your life you are going to be looking over your shoulder."


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Scream 4 6/10

Seems like Craven came up with a great climax, and then tried his best to create a film around it, shame he half-assed it so much. Unoriginal, bordering on embarrassing, kills galore. I mean c'mon Craven you gave us great kills from the first three and the best you could come up with was run and stab? Cliche filled and mostly plotless, they go from one kill to another like some "best of" compilation and forget to do any exploration of these teens or how time has passed for our protagonists. If it wasn't for the fact that the climax was utterly fantastic I'd hate this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 4, 2011)

I had a good time at Scream 4.  I saw it at a theater in Boston during the weekend of the Boston Marathon.  Opening weekend for the film.

AMC handed us questionaires and feedback paperwork.  I filled these out for myself and my two parents.  I made it clear that we weren't there to see Courtney Cox.  

The film started.  We had a very loud, vocal crowd.  The crowd reactions were pretty funny throughout.

And I know everyone laughed their asses off every time David Arquette was on screen.  He was hilarious.  Totally reminded me of Special Officer Doofy from Scary movie.  Everyone also seemed to enjoy watching Emma Roberts beat the hell out of herself.  Great entertainment value out of that film.

I don't remember the character's name.  But the guy that played Emma Roberts' boyfriend in the film was also fucking funny.

I was more entertained by Scream 4 than I was by Transformers 3 for instance.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 4, 2011)

Killing of Randy was a big mistake, he was always the funniest. Dooey was sort of useless but I did lol at how everyone seemed to be made out of cheesecake in this film.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Scream 4 6/10
> 
> Seems like Craven came up with a great climax, and then tried his best to create a film around it, shame he half-assed it so much. Unoriginal, bordering on embarrassing, kills galore. I mean c'mon Craven you gave us great kills from the first three and the best you could come up with was run and stab? Cliche filled and mostly plotless, they go from one kill to another like some "best of" compilation and forget to do any exploration of these teens or how time has passed for our protagonists. If it wasn't for the fact that the climax was utterly fantastic I'd hate this movie.



Craven didn't write it. Kevin Williamson did.

It was obvious to me that while Scream 4 had some nifty ideas, it was made because no ones star was booming. Kevin was back in TV, Wes's films weren't making much money, Neve vanished, Courtney was back in TV, David Arquette went direct-to-DVD.........

I actually disagree on killing Randy. While I liked the character (more in S2 than in S1), killing him off was a genuine shock. Imo, a franchise that makes a point to invert needs shit like that. Unfortunately, killing off Cotten in Scream 3 was predictable. 

I do like how Scream 4 resisted the downer ending route, but I think Gale should've died.


----------



## Grape (Oct 5, 2011)

Scream 4  7.5/10

Just for the epic amount of lulz. Ending was shit though. Should have just let her get away with it. Opening was hilariously grand. Giggled through most of the film. Cindy should have died, Gale to.. :/ If it went the way I was hoping I would have rated it higher, and if it wasn't laced with horrible acting and straight up ripped off lines from the first Scream. Hayden P. with short hair.. bangin.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 5, 2011)

*Pulp Fiction (Blu-Ray)* 10/10

This film is just gorgeous on so many levels and my favorite single thing said about it is" ...lets talk about Butch in the thrift store. Thats Tarantino calling his damn shot like Babe Ruth, going through weapons with cinematic weight – a hammer, a baseball bat, chainsaw, ultimately settling on a weapon of honor – a samurai sword. Thats some legendary shit, getting the guy from Die Hard to go Yojimbo on a friend".


Also the film looks absolutely stunning on Blu Ray


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

How would Pulp Fiction look in 3D, Taleran?  

I agree Grape.  The ending really caused Scream 4 to fly off the rails.  The film would have been much better if Jill had just gotten away with it.  It was the perfect opportunity to transition the franchise away from stale characters.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 5, 2011)

Tekkonkinkreet  - 7/10

I think they did a pretty good job in showing the essence of the manga, plus the aesthetics were awesome.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2011)

I would've preferred Jill getting away with it too. Wonder how they would have made the transition then? Would Jill still be Ghostface in scream 5, or would she be on the receiving end since she got all the attention of being the only survivor in Scream 4.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

The receiving end could be interesting.  She tries to live a normal life with the fame that comes from this experience.  And she starts to get the strange notes.  And she feels someone stalking her.  Ghostface has returned!


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

Thor- 8/10
It was enjoyable, visually stunning, and pretty damn funny at parts. The only thing that I didn't like was the romance - it wasn't really developed and it felt really tacked-on. Other than that it was good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

Of course it was tacked on.  It was a ploy to get girls to come to the theater.  Thor was the least bankable of the Avengers and the studio felt they needed a hook to help the gross.  They brought in Natalie Portman.

Wow, I just read that Steve Jobs had died.  Very unexpected.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The receiving end could be interesting.  She tries to live a normal life with the fame that comes from this experience.  And she starts to get the strange notes.  And she feels someone stalking her.  Ghostface has returned!



She was the best part about Scream 4. Well maybe Hayden looking sexy was too.

Hopefully in 5, one of the main trio dies. I'm going to say it's dewey.



Rukia said:


> Wow, I just read that Steve Jobs had died.  Very unexpected.



It really does seem unexpected. everyone knew he had serious health problems, but I don't remember hearing about him being in critical condition or a report about him being hospitalized.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I would've preferred Jill getting away with it too. Wonder how they would have made the transition then? Would Jill still be Ghostface in scream 5, or would she be on the receiving end since she got all the attention of being the only survivor in Scream 4.



Actually, that sounds like an awesome idea.......Now makes me irked they didn't go that route.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Actually, that sounds like an awesome idea.......Now makes me irked they didn't go that route.



Thank you 

It's a shame they killed her off. I really liked the mostly young cast too. I hope they do that again for 5


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh fuck!

 I was checking some stuff out via the Playstation Store.  I watched the preview for London Boulevard and than I left the room to do laundry and eat dinner.  I came back and sat on my PS3 controller.  Doing so caused me to rent the film for $9.99.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 5, 2011)

Nakor said:


> Thank you
> 
> It's a shame they killed her off. I really liked the mostly young cast too. I hope they do that again for 5



I didnt care for most of them. Jill I was mixed on and the movie chick was pretty funny....the rest were just okay....


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

Martial.  What do you think about this news?



I think the movie theater companies may be out of business ten years from now to tell you the truth.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 5, 2011)

Anybody see Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil? I think it looks pretty good, and I'm surprised there hasn't been any feedback about it in this thread.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 5, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> I didnt care for most of them. Jill I was mixed on and the movie chick was pretty funny....the rest were just okay....



I didn't necessary mean the actual cast members. I meant the idea of bringing a young cast back into the fold. They got away from it some in 2("college kids") and certainly in 3.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 5, 2011)

Hayden Panettiere is not a good actress.  So I am really surprised that I liked her as much as I did in Scream 4.  I thought she did very well and its a shame she wasn't able to survive.


----------



## Jena (Oct 5, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Of course it was tacked on.  It was a ploy to get girls to come to the theater.  Thor was the least bankable of the Avengers and the studio felt they needed a hook to help the gross.  They brought in Natalie Portman.


Right. That makes sense.
Although you'd think that Chris Hemsworth would have been enough of a hook. 
I was guilty of picturing him naked throughout the entire movie.



> Wow, I just read that Steve Jobs had died.  Very unexpected.


I saw that a few hours ago.
RIP



Rukia said:


> Hayden Panettiere is not a good actress.  So I am really surprised that I liked her as much as I did in Scream 4.  I thought she did very well and its a shame she wasn't able to survive.


I was surprised as well. She usually irritates me.
I actually also liked the little subplot romance with her and the nerd.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

Crazy, Stupid, Love - 8/10

Something is wrong with me. 

This is the second romcom in a row I have actually enjoyed, and truth be told I don't even know why. Of course there Emma Stone() and Ryan Gosling() and a genuine sense of chemistry, but the truth is no amount of beautiful people have ever allowed me to do any better than tolerate this genre.

I must be going mad in my old age. 



Jena said:


> Right. That makes sense.
> Although you'd think that Chris Hemsworth would have been enough of a hook.
> *I was guilty of picturing him naked throughout the entire movie.*



.....

Dammit woman, do you know how hard it was to get that image out of my head the first time? Now it's back there again. 

Well, not that it isn't an excellently fine image, but still.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hayden Panettiere is not a good actress.  So I am really surprised that I liked her as much as I did in Scream 4.  I thought she did very well and its a shame she wasn't able to survive.



I've only ever seen her in Heroes and Scream 4. It's not much to go off of yet for me.

Howl's Moving Castle - 9/10
It seems everytime I watch this movie I like it more than the last time. Young Sophie's voice(emily mortimer, who I love) at the beginning of the movie sounds so old and awful. After she turns back into Young Sophie towards the end her voice sounds much better and different than it was at the beginning. Very strange.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2011)

Man, that Tower Heist being released On Demand idea is just....dumb. Its as if the industry wants to make theaters obsolete.

Vampire's Suck: D

The lead actress is shockingly good in her spoof of Bella, but really the best parts are when they openly mock twilight. It almost sounds like they're stealing lines from funny reviews.

(paraphrasing)

"I'm frigid, boring and a bit of a sourpuss, which attracts every hot guy in the area"

*guy walks up to her*

"You look frigid and boring, let's go out."

Unfortunately, most of the jokes are just 'eh'. It does feel like it actually resembles a movie though, at least compared to the disaster that was "Disaster Movie".


----------



## Jena (Oct 6, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Dammit woman, do you know how hard it was to get that image out of my head the first time? Now it's back there again.
> 
> Well, not that it isn't an excellently fine image, but still.



I kept thinking about the monster cock he's no doubt got hidden in his pants.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 6, 2011)

Jena said:


> I kept thinking about the *monster cock he's no doubt got hidden in his pants*.



....

Damn you, damn you to Hades.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Anybody see Tucker & Dale Vs. Evil? I think it looks pretty good, and I'm surprised there hasn't been any feedback about it in this thread.



I did.

Movie is 8.5/10 the first half, then it drops to 7/10 in the second. Hilarious premise that falls apart a little toward the end.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 6, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Just like I predicted.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot assholes.



EFFF YEAAAAAAHHHHH. Glad my theater offers 2D options.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

Why would someone pay $60 for a movie you could just go to the cinema to watch?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Why would someone pay $60 for a movie you could just go to the cinema to watch?


I think the idea is sound.  Like I mentioned earlier... I can totally envision this as being the future.  New films are released on Friday's and people from around the country pay to see them on demand.  But the $60 price tag is shocking.  You would have to bring over a lot of people to get your money's worth.  People get together for sporting events, not for movies.  I predict that less than 100 people nationwide will take Comcast up on their offer.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 6, 2011)

Blood of the Ninja: B

It's a Chinese movie, so dont expect any ninja, but it was pretty fun.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Blood of the *Ninja*: B
> 
> It's a Chinese movie, so *dont expect any ninja*, but it was pretty fun.



confused


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 6, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I've only ever seen her in Heroes and Scream 4. It's not much to go off of yet for me.
> 
> Howl's Moving Castle - 9/10
> It seems everytime I watch this movie I like it more than the last time. Young Sophie's voice(emily mortimer, who I love) at the beginning of the movie sounds so old and awful. After she turns back into Young Sophie towards the end her voice sounds much better and different than it was at the beginning. Very strange.



Well it's suppoused to represent her spirit, as a young maiden she's miserable, but as an old woman she's free to be who she wants to be. By the end well she's free from her life of making hats and with the man she loves, so it's natural she sounds happier at the end. 

I do like Howl's Moving Castle but I always feel the war aspect is really tacked on, and the ending is far too cheesy.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I did.
> 
> Movie is 8.5/10 the first half, then it drops to 7/10 in the second. Hilarious premise that falls apart a little toward the end.


Good enough for me, because I really miss Alan Tudyk .


----------



## Grape (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I did.
> 
> Movie is 8.5/10 the first half, then it drops to 7/10 in the second. Hilarious premise that falls apart a little toward the end.



Movie leaked a long time ago. Forgot what I rated it, but there is one part that had me rolling. 

"How's he even walkin righ' now Tucka?


He gon' walk it off, he gon' be just fine"

Hilarious.


----------



## krome (Oct 6, 2011)

_ Ides of March_ 6/10


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 6, 2011)

*Sullivan's Travels (1941)*​

Checked this movie out in film class. My professor like went home, ten minutes into the movie. So everyone was kinda awkwardly just sitting there watching this flick. I think the original plan was to watch Mr.Smith Goes to Washington (1939) but my teacher just threw in a 90 minute movie on the whim. Guess she had to take a shit or something.

This movie was written and filmed by Preston Sturges. Probably his biggest hit in his relatively short directing career. It was a moderate box office success, but it's one of those movies that got more respect as time grows. It's in AFI's top 100 American movies at like 61.

The movie is primarily a comedy, that has a pretty serious undertone. The premise is, Sullivan (Joel Mccrea) is a movie director who is trying to make a dramatic film that shows the hard times of America. His higher ups tell him that the movie is a bad idea, and it's better to make comedies and musicals since that cheers people up. Sullivan insist that he's doing this for the good of the lower class, saying that his movies will perfectly express poverty in the States. His producers then challenge the well brought up director, claiming that he would never be able to relate to poor people; and in a funny scene the producers even exaggerate their hard up bringings to make Sullivan feel bad. Sullivan gets an idea to throw away all his money, and pretend to live life as a hobo - hoping to get the proper inspiration and perspective he needs to make his movie "Brother, Where Are Thou!" (yes, this is where the Coen brothers movie comes from).

The storyline of the movie is pretty funny, but the actual laugh out loud jokes are kind far apart. Sullivan's servants basically know that their boss is a naive dumb ass, and will probably get himself killed so they follow him. It's pretty funny seeing Sullivan some how end up back in Hollywood every time he tries to venture out. Sullivan does get in some deep shit in the movie, and he really learns the value of making comedies/musicals, since as he said it "laughing is the only thing some people can have, it isn't much but it's better than nothing" which is a pretty good lesson in my book.

Victoria Lake is awesome in this movie. She's this unnamed girl who buys the "poor" Sullivan some ham and eggs. From then on, she joins Sullivan in his adventures. She's actually really funny, her delivery is so ridiculously stern. She's also a very likable character, just gives off a very playful vibe. Not to mention she's beautiful.


This is a decent moviet hat has some good comedy here and there, and quite a few qwirky characters. If you're a fan of screw-ball comedies, then this one should be up your ally. I didn't find the movie to be very funny, but it's message and character development really put a nice bow tie on the film.

*2.5/5*.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well it's suppoused to represent her spirit, as a young maiden she's miserable, but as an old woman she's free to be who she wants to be. By the end well she's free from her life of making hats and with the man she loves, so it's natural she sounds happier at the end.
> 
> I do like Howl's Moving Castle but I always feel the war aspect is really tacked on, and the ending is far too cheesy.



huh, never thought of that. makes sense. yeah, the war seems somewhat unnecessary. The only purpose of it is to get Howl more involved in the events around him, leading to the confrontation with Suliman.

It's not as cheesy as Whisper of the Heart, where the boy and girl agree to get married when they grow up.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 6, 2011)

Cinemark is pissed off about the Tower Heist thing and is threatening to boycott the flick.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 7, 2011)

Venture Bros season 1

boy do I really regret sleeping on this one for so long.  Despite the premise essentially being a really twisted riff on Johnny Quest, the characters are all great and the situations are hilarious.  I'm definitely checking out season 2 post haste and really really looking forward to this show.


----------



## Grape (Oct 7, 2011)

Melancholia - 9.3/10

Fantastic! Beautiful cinematography, directing and acting.

Kirsten Dunst breasts - 10/10 

Sorry, I have wanted to see them forever and they don't disappoint.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Melancholia - 9.3/10
> 
> Fantastic! Beautiful cinematography, directing and acting.
> 
> ...


Probably since Interview with the Vampire.


----------



## Grape (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Probably since Interview with the Vampire.



I was probably too young at the time to have interest, but you still might be right.


----------



## Saishin (Oct 7, 2011)

Rise of the Planet of the Apes 9/10
a movie with a very interesting story and awesome special effects


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone here ever seen 'Special'? I love that movie... just did a rewatch, Michael Rappaport's performance in this is so damn underappreciated. I can't believe he's been reduced to supporting roles for Triple H. What a shame.


----------



## Grape (Oct 7, 2011)

Rapaport's strongest work was on Friends. 

No doubt.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

*The Prince of Egypt*

One of my favorite animated movies. Though it's not exactly accurate, it's still one of the most beautiful animated films I've seen in every part.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

The Prince of Egypt sucks.  I would rather watch the Prince of Persia than that dreck.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

Not sure how to respond to that? I love it... you don't? I guess?


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 7, 2011)

Titanic...................
4/10
Smh, i really dont like that movie.
I only watch it for the music


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

That movie is far too long for me to watch it, let alone for the music.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah. 
Its a corny love story which is 2 hours of the movie.
& then everyone dies, which is the last 2 hours of the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Screw you heartless wenches, Titanic is a great film. 

Speaking of Prince of Persia, I watched it recently after being told it's a classic good time movie. Well that's one less person I'll ever take advice from. 

And Prince of Egypt was pretty terrible from what I remember.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

wtf?

Never have I heard (or read) anyone say _The Prince of Egypt_ was terrible before this forum.

Heartless wrenches.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

It's kind of boring, tho I did watch it years ago. The animation was technically really good but the style was bland.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

Held my interest the whole time. Huh. /kanyeshrug


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Yeah but you liked Phantom Menace. Oh snap he didn't. 

Just kidding, you're our new MH and his love of DBE.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Prince of Egypt sucks.  I would rather watch the Prince of Persia than that dreck.





Ennoea said:


> It's kind of boring, tho I did watch it years ago. The animation was technically really good but the style was bland.




Really?
I'm with you Stunna. I think it's a great film.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Maybe I need to watch it again. Also I remember the ending being really inaccurate.

Anyone else really like Chicken Run here? God I could watch the movie a million times.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

The whole movie's inaccurate, but entertaining. I haven't seen _Chicken Run_ in years.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Chicken Run?  Is that with Mel Gibson?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2011)

Most Titanic haters never even watched the film. The final scene was hauntingly beautiful.


[YOUTUBE]fw5zaIHtfCs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Maybe I need to watch it again. Also I remember the ending being really inaccurate.


Yeah, but no more than most Exodus adaptations. 
The ending is pretty rushed, maybe that's what you're remembering? It's the only bad part of the film. They try to cram too much in at the last second.



> Anyone else really like Chicken Run here? God I could watch the movie a million times.


I haven't seen this in forever. 
I remember liking it, though. I went through a chicken obsession when I was 11 and I used to watch this movie all the time. 



Rukia said:


> Chicken Run?  Is that with Mel Gibson?


Yep.
It was the one that was animated by the company that did Wallace and Gromit and it was like the Great Escape but with chickens.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't hate _Titanic,_ I just remember thinking it wasn't that great and that I didn't buy the romance.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you like _Ghost_?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

I still think LA Confidential was the better film.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Star Trek 7/10

A decent alternate origins film, in fact kudos to Abrams for not being bogged down by trying to constantly balance the movie with it's established continuity. Well paced and well directed but for some reason it's seemed to lack the charm of other Star Trek films and series. It seemed to concentrate more on loud action scenes than being interesting and Eric Bana was plain terrible. Hoping the next ones have a better plot. 

Not a Trekkie or anything so I don't know how others felt about the addition of Nimoy, but he felt really out of place here.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Eric Bana was great in Star Trek.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

Well actually I don't blame Bana, Nero was terribly written for a villain.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2011)

I remember Prince of Egypt being okay.....I honestly dont think Bible stories make good childrens films. It's ironic when Christians make these films, because they make them seem glaringly fictional. Now I dont want to turn this into a Bible debate (in fact, please dont turn this into a Bible debate) but I always felt it was the darker side of things that gave the stories depth and realism (regardless of whether it's real or not; I DONT WANT A BIBLE DEBATE).

Real Steel: A-

Hey, this turned out to be shockingly good. It's well paced and the acting is strong (while the kid isn't always great, hes not as bad as I thought he would be).The CGI is amazing, with the robots always looking real and the designs always being rather creative. The fights are awesome, the funny moments are funny and the tear jerking scenes are tear jerking.

It might just be a boxing movie with robots as the boxers, but at least it's a good boxing movie with robots as the boxers.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 7, 2011)

MH you forgot to mention the incredible acting chops of Evangeline Lilly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

A- for Real Steel?  Are you fucking kidding me, Martial?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

!! How dare someone have an opinion!!


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 7, 2011)

Green Hornet - 4.3/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A- for Real Steel?  Are you fucking kidding me, Martial?



Nope, I was really into it.

Lily does good, as expected, but the role was rather average.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

I was gonna see _Real Steel_ tonight, but I couldn't get a ride to the theater.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 7, 2011)

Take Me Home Tonight: D.

I never thought I would be that happy to see Michelle Trachtenberg in a movie.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 7, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Prince of Egypt sucks. * I would rather watch the Prince of Persia than that dreck.*



Gross exaggeration is cool I guess.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I was gonna see _Real Steel_ tonight, *but I couldn't get a ride to the theater.*



 damn I remember those days. Stunna, im surprised you dont have connections with the theater by now. You should get in good with some of the ticket girls.

*Terminator 3 :: 7.3/10 :: C*

Not gonna lie. As soon as this movie came on and I saw the new evil terminator was a female, I thought this movie was gonna be shit. Like MIB2 levels of meh.

But...it was actually okay. Action scenes were pretty good, but im not of fan of punk John Connor. He just doesnt seem like the 10 years later version of the kid from T2. Thankfully, by the end of the movie I didn't hate him as much. Apparently, Nick Stahl gets a lot of crap about his performance but I think it was more the writing at fault then it was him.



There was some stupid stuff like him self terminating then coming back online. And TX in the magnetic field, then somehow lolcutting the generator anyway. But whatever, its Terminator. As long as its badass, this guy doesn't care. 



I liked the CGI. For some reason I always liked the video game type CGI like in Blade 2, Daredevil, this movie...I don't know why.

My only big complaint is, well...what was the point of bringing the franchise back? Obviously the $$$ was the reason, but in terms of the storyline it really didn't need to be made at all. 

Ah well. It was a good B-movie blockbuster, dont take it seriously though (just like the rest of em) . Fuck, Terminator Salvation is next...Ive heard a lot of shit about this one.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

I like _Terminator 3_ as well. _Salvation,_ though...

*R. Kelly's Trapped in the Closet*

So bad it's good.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *R. Kelly's Trapped in the Closet*
> 
> So bad it's good.





______


----------



## Jena (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *R. Kelly's Trapped in the Closet*
> 
> So bad it's good.



Holy shit I forgot this existed.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

Dude, it's hilarious.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Dude, it's hilarious.



Was it pt I or II when at the end it goes something like:

"BABY COME BACK TO ME!"
"BITCH! SAY NO MORE!"


----------



## Stunna (Oct 7, 2011)

More music artists should make hip-hoperas.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Do you like _Ghost_?


I've never seen it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

Uninvited guest-7.5/10


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I like _Terminator 3_ as well. _Salvation,_ though...
> 
> *R. Kelly's Trapped in the Closet*
> 
> So bad it's good.



It really is, it's so fucking awful but it's so great because of it.

*George Harrison: Living in the Material World*

Scorsese documentary that chronicles the life of Harrison.  The first half is a story most people are familiar with since we all know The Beatles, but what Scorsese does to make it really interesting is give us so some rare footage or photos and remasters the shit out of it.  It's really gorgeous.  The last half is really where it's at where we see his Post Beatles life and you get a much better glimpse of who he was.  It's long but it's a wonderful documentary that offers rare and needed insight on one of the most influential man in music and cultural history.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2011)

I wish the Chappelle Show had still been around when that video came out.  They would have made a great spoof for it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

Weird Al and South Park will suffice I guess.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2011)

cool set Stunna Bowie owns in Labyrinth


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

*Labyrinth*


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Most Titanic haters never even watched the film. The final scene was hauntingly beautiful.
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]fw5zaIHtfCs[/YOUTUBE]



 considering it's one of the highest grossing films of all time, I wouldn't use the "you probably never seen it!" line against people who think it sucks.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't think the movie has aged that well honestly.  It's not bad but certainly not as great as people say it is/was


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 8, 2011)

Oldboy - 7.5/10

Was thinking of picking up the manga actually, but due to the mixed reviews I went with movie. Interesting premise, pretty good execution. When it was revelead why he was imprisoned I felt a bit underwhelmed, but when it was revelead why he was set free......damn. That whole ending was hardcore.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 8, 2011)

I view Titanic in the same light that I view Avatar... far from an incredible film but an incredibly effective one. 

In both films Cameron demonstrates that, for all the hate he gets, he REALLY knows how to get people in the theaters. He is the ultimate "blockbuster" director.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 8, 2011)

Real Steel - 2/10.

Bland, boring, regurgitated garbage.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2011)

I refuse to believe that Real Steel is 2/10. No matter how generic, cliched, and predictable it is, that score just seems unnecessarily cruel. I dont know any movie off the top of my head that is a 2/10 bad, not even Last Airbender. Maybe one of those shitty parody movies like Vampires Suck but I dont even watch those...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 8, 2011)

ignorance is a bliss


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

lol, _I_ would give _The Last Airbender_ a 2/10.

...

Maybe. I do hate that movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

If you judge a film by the scale that 5 is average, then plenty of movies are 2.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 8, 2011)

Moneyball - 7.5/10
It was pretty good. I'm reading the book now and they did add some people into the movie who weren't in the book. Felt like a documentary at times. 

Some bad previews before the movie. The reverse Bounty Hunter movie with Kathrine Heigl for one. I liked the extended Girl with the Dragon Tattoo preview. I'm even more excited for it. While I didn't see the reason to make another movie for it so soon, I'm still pumped.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 8, 2011)

I saw suspect zero the other day.  That film would definitely  be in the 2/10 range.





Nakor said:


> I liked the extended Girl with the Dragon Tattoo preview. I'm even more excited for it. While I didn't see the reason to make another movie for it so soon, I'm still pumped.


Fincher!

The Fincher film that doesn't get enough credit is The Game.  I love it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 8, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I saw suspect zero the other day.  That film would definitely  be in the 2/10 range.Fincher!
> 
> The Fincher film that doesn't get enough credit is The Game.  I love it.


The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo is very good so far(I'm reading it now, I'm on page 113 I think).

I feel as if is this could one of those few movies I can honestly say that the movie was better than the book . Fincher did an awesome adaption of Fight Club, so I expect no less for The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 8, 2011)

*The Ten Commandments (1956)​*​
After about 20 minutes of watching Total Recall(1990) with the directors commentary, I couldn't take it anymore. I begged my friend to turn that shit off. So my friend gave me mercy, and let me chose the next movie. On a whim, as if I was possessed like the good lord himself; I demanded he put on the 10 commandments. I didn't give a damn hour long it was (3 in a half hours), I needed someway to pass time while my other buddies were playing poker.

This cinematic blockbuster was the last film directed by Cecil B. DeMille, who's other work has been long forgotten. This is his best film by far, and it's really a stunning film for the time it was released. I imagine such an high-budget, visually stunning technicolor epic must have made people shit themselves when this first came out. I've seen this film quite a few times on Network television during Easter, but this was my first full watch of the movie in years. 

The premise of this film is a bio-pic of the prophet Moses, based on his adventures that have been written down in the Torah, Bible and Qur'an. It's an interesting story, especially for those who are not familiar with the religious scriptures of this tale. The Pharaoh of Egypt was scared that the Jews might someday over throw him, so to put them in their place he ordered the murder of every first born Jew. One mother wasn't having none of that shit, so she put her baby in a boat and let that guy float off. Said baby is discovered by the Princess of Egypt, and she adopts him and names him Moses. Moses grows up as royalty, but finds out he's Hebrew, and realizes that he has to save the enslaved Jews and free them from the Pharaoh; Ramsey. It's a bad ass story, and it gets really awesome when Moses gets powers when he meets God.

Storyline aside, the dialogue is just terribly written. Really a perfect example of a screen writer trying to make a high and noble based civilization speak all boring and monotone. The pacing for the film is rather uneven, often sometimes focusing too much on nothing. The actors suffer from the script and one dimensional characters (and they all are one dimensional bar Moses, who even then isn't very in-depth). 

The movie is a visual and audio treat though. Elmer Bernstein composed a beastly score for this film. Everything feels so damn epic with his orchestra putting shit on full blast. The cinematography and set design for this movie is grade-A. There are so many times where Moses is standing with his hands held high in the sky, and he just looks so ridiculously bad-ass. The special effects like when Moses turns his staff into a snake or the famous scene where he splits a river in half still look 60 years later. The budget for this movie must have been off the charts, the costumes themselves were extravagant. A bunch of Ethiopians show up after being conquered by Moses' army, and their colorful suits look awesome. 

This is still a great film, though it is very long. The movie is rather shallow, it doesn't have great characters, dialogue and even though it's based on a biblical story, it's kind of weak when it comes to literacy themes. It still a few good bumps and turns, especially if you do not know Moses story by heart; one should be entertained by this epic adventure. I'd look at the movie the same way a person would watch Avatar (2009, enjoy the visual marvels and high production rate but don't expect to be emotionally touched. Also, don't watch Total Recall with commentary, it would be awesome if it was just Arnold talking but Paul Verhoeven ruins it by not shutting the fuck up. 

*3.5/5*.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was younger my dad used to make us watch 10 Commandments once a year, because and I quote "This is why we should fear God and his wrath"


----------



## Jena (Oct 8, 2011)

50/50- 9.5/10


*Spoiler*: __ 




My creys
are overwhelming


It was a good movie. I can't really articulate why I liked it right now. I feel like words are running away from me. It was just good. And emotional. And realistic. Heartbreakingly realistic.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2011)

*The Usual Suspects :: 8.7/10 :: B/B+ (But the ending gets an A)*

That script. That ending. 

Can't say much else, dont want to spoil it.

Oh and WTF, Gus from Breaking Bad! At first I kept having doubts like _"Is that him 4real? Nah. Can't be"_


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

Decided to watch Black Swan and Perfect Blue back to back.

Black Swan 7/10

A mix of Highschool melodrama, sexual awakening and the journey of overcoming of self imposed obstacles, but with a darker tone. Not exactly the classic you've been led to expect but a decent movie nonetheless. 

This is to ballet what Might Ducks was to Hockey


----------



## Parallax (Oct 8, 2011)

ugh way to lose credibility with that last sentence


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 8, 2011)

That was a joke lol.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

*Real Steel*

You know, this movie was _way_ better than I expected it to be. The action was great, and the characters were more interesting than I expected (though their motivations were a bit shaky). It had it's problems, but I would totally pay to see either sequels or video games based off of this.

Seriously. How in the heck does this _not_ have a freaking video game? It would be the most awesome thing in the world.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 8, 2011)

So your saying its better than a 2/10


----------



## Stunna (Oct 8, 2011)

Heck yes, I enjoyed it very much so.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Perfect Blue 8/10

I really wish Kon had made a Live Action of this instead. Anyway pretty crazy stuff. It's actually quite deep especially if you know and understand the hardships and stigmas that go with being an Asian Idol.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

X Men First Class

hey I actually really enjoyed this.  Guess you guys were right about this one.


----------



## Grape (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> X Men First Class
> 
> hey I actually really enjoyed this.  Guess you guys were right about this one.




Yeah, it's by far the best of the bunch.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Yeah it really was, I'm glad I finally got to check this one out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Of course its the best of the bunch.  Fassbender is in it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Of course its the best of the bunch.  Fassbender is in it.


Fassbender was magnificent as Erik. Kevin Bacon came in 2nd, but wow Fassbender can put on a show! TBH though I've never seen him in anything else .

I have to say this is my favorite super hero movie ever. With Blade coming in second place.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

I've seen him several times now and he always turns into sensational performances.

I'm surprised you haven't at least seen Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I've seen him several times now and he always turns into sensational performances.
> 
> I'm surprised you haven't at least seen Inglorious Basterds.


Didn't like Inglorious Basterds . I think that's one of the only 3 films I didn't like from Tarantino.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

What are the other two?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> What are the other two?


Kill Bill Volume 2 and Death Proof.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

I personally don't care for _Kill Bill Volume 1_ myself.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Blasphemy. 

Kill Bill is good as a cheesy fun ride, not much more though.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

it doesn't have to be

it's a good film

watch it as one set Stunna :|


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Even as one set I don't like how one part is fight-fight-fight (and focuses more on Lucy Liu than The Bride) and the other one is talk-talk-talk.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

the contrast is much more effective when you watch it together.  it flows and breaking it up you'll never get to see the full effect of it.


----------



## Detective (Oct 9, 2011)

*Film:* Real Steel
*Rating:* 4.25/5

I will watch a sequel if it's made. Atom was a beast.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Venture Bros season 2

holy shit this was fucking great.  Way way more strange and twisted than the previous season but it owned.  My favorite characters got even better and while for season 1 I think it took a couple of episodes to win me over this season hits the ground running from the very get go.  One of my favorite animated shows ever, I can't wait to start up season 3.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> the contrast is much more effective when you watch it together.  it flows and breaking it up you'll never get to see the full effect of it.



Okay, next time I'll watch it, I'll definitely do so as a whole.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

I might check out Venture Bros.


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

Batman Begins- 7.5/10

Cillian Murphy is fucking hot.
I guess the rest of the movie is fine too.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2011)

Venture Bros. is hilarious. I own the first 3 seasons on DVD. I haven't kept up with anything past that.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

I need a new TV show, I was gonna start Babylon 5 but really this seems more accessible.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Braveheart :: 9.1/10 :: A*

Really really long movie, but it was actually very good. Story was good. William Wallace is definitely one of the best characters is movie history, It didnt even feel like I was watching Mel Gibson he WAS Braveheart. It takes a lot for me to remember a character as the actual character name rather than the actor, so really good job on that. Acting was great, betrayl was great, ending was great...just great. Ill put it in my Best Movies category but honestly, I dont think I can see myself watching the whole movie again. Maybe in sections.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2011)

I disagree with Kill Bill working more as a whole. It's like imagine a movie where the first half is all action and the 2nd half is all talking. The first half will exhaust the viewer and they will be bored during the 2nd half. Its generally better to flip it around, as "13 Assassins" showed us.

I love KB1 and like KB2, I just dont think they work well back-to-back.

The Mummy's Ghost: C-

Damn, this movie ends on a downer!


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Ides of March - B+.

The film basically focuses on Gosling's transformation into a prototypical politics man.  He starts off as a naive likable guy that really wants to make a difference in the world.  He gets introduced to the dark side of politics and he has sacrificed his integrity by the end of the film.

Another fantastic performance from Ryan Gosling.  He has quite a streak going right now.  Blue Valentine.  Crazy, Stupid, Love.  Drive.  And now this.  Hard to imagine him not getting a Best Actor call from the Academy this year.

Strong support work from Philip Seymour Hoffman and Paul Giamatti.  They had some pivotal scenes with Gosling that were probably the most powerful sequences in the entire film.

Gosling had great chemistry with Rachel Evan Wood.  A key relationship in the film.

Clooney was less impressive to me since it seemed like he basically just played himself.  But he sounded like a politician.  So I guess his performance was a success?

Why didn't the movie do better at the box office?  I think this issue hits a little too close to home.  Foxnews, CNN, MSNBC have been drowning us with straw polls, debates, and smear campaigns for months now.  A lot of viewers just aren't interested in seeing a film that focuses on the same sort of topic.

B+ seems like an appropriate score.  I enjoyed it.  But its not really my genre of choice.  Nor do I feel a desire to see it again immediately.  I certainly have no intention of ever adding it to my Blu Ray collection.  But if people want to see an interesting thriller with strong dialogue and terrific acting... Ides of March should be right up their alley.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 9, 2011)

I'll probably wait til next weekend to see Ides of March so I only have to pay $6. While it looks good, I rarely ever want to pay more to see a movie in theaters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2011)

These days, pple dont like movies that hit too close to home (look at how every Iraq movie has bombed).

lol, I;ve been going through all my reviews again to see what my most read reviews are and so far I've gone up to the "E"'s. 

So far, here is my top 10 most popular reviews:

1)The Book of Eli: 1,110 hits 

2)Against the Dark: 689 hits

3)The Brides of Dracula: 674								

4)Deadspace Downfall: 619								

5)The Collector: 609									

6)Cannibal Holocaust: 562								

7)Devil: 536										

8)Cannibal Ferox: 507									

9)The Expendables: 501									

10)Demons: 477										

Demons 3: The Ogre is a runnerup with 439 hits, the most popular 'new' review (that came out this year) is "The Birds" with 256 hits (Battle: LA for newest theatrical film, with 190 hits) and the least read so far is "Dagon" with 19 hits.


----------



## JellyButter (Oct 9, 2011)

I Am Legend
Pretty good, pretty good.
8.5/10


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Martial you need to upgrade from freewebs son. It aint doin you any justice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 9, 2011)

Pirates of the Caribbean: On Stranger Tides 

9.0/10

can't see why people didn't like it, sure it was nothing like the first two, but it was a good fun ride.. i don't mind watching it a couple more times..


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

Rewatching Transformers 3....

- Amazing action
- Meh plot (much better then number 2) I mean it's basically the American Russians siding with the Decepticons against the Autobots
- Solid acting
- Amazing score
- Good comedy

overall: A

Love the film.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

inb4 argument


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> inb4 argument



I saw it coming. But seriously, why do people say there's no plot? This movie had decent plot.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

_*Return of the Jedi*_

I think it's the weakest of the original trilogy, but I still love it as much as its forerunners. Luke is such a boss in it though that he makes up for any problems.


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

Epic Movie- 3/10

Not as funny as I remember.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

First transformers is still the best because of Anthony Anderson


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Martial you need to upgrade from freewebs son. It aint doin you any justice



To what? lol.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> To what? lol.



I dunno. Blogspot, Wordpress, Drupal. Id say wordpress.


*Spoiler*: __ 



But then again


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

_Superman/Shazam!: The Return of Black Adam_

The title is sort of misleading, as the movie is a collection of 4 independent stories and only one of them features the heroes in the title... and ironically enough, that was probably the weakest of the stories. 

_1). Superman/Shazam!: The Return of Black Adam_- This story is mainly about the origin of Captain Marvel and his first meeting and victory (philosophical and physical) over Black Adam. Animation was good, fight scenes got better as they went along... I think the movie really downplaed Superman's strength. They did it so Captain Marvel can shine but the Man of Steel was getting smacked about a bit too much for my taste. 

_2). The Spectre-_ This was probably the shortest but it was by FAR the best. It tells the tale of a Hollywood big shot's murder and follows The Spectre as he takes vengeance on the murderers. The vintage half-grindhouse half-noir art style worked to great effect and the animation was spot-on. The plot was cool, the deaths were brutal (the movie earns its PG-13 rating here) and the methods were genuinely creepy. The movie is worth watching just for this segment. Excellent.

_3). Green Arrow-_ Tells the story of Green Arrow and his protecting a young princess from political assassins. The pacing to this was great and the fights were likewise cool but I really enjoyed the banter between Arrow and the young princess. It left me wanting to see more (in a good way).

_4). Jonah Hex-_ Second best of the 4 stories, it follows the western anti-hero and a whorehouse with secrets. Again, the PG-13 rating is pushed here with the sexual nature of the segment and some intense fight scenes. Don't want to spoil anything but the ending left a big smile on my face. This segment, less then 20 minutes long, is several times better then the horrid live-action movie.

This was good stuff. Chances are you've never heard of this flick but I recommend it if you have an hour to kill. You can stream it on Netflix now. Give it a try. 

*7.5/10*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Lol good comedy and Transformers don't really go together.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Lol good comedy and Transformers don't really go together.



Oh really? 

Deep Wang.....


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Transformers isn't good at anything, most of all comedy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Oh really?
> 
> Deep Wang.....


I hate Ken Jeong.


Furious George said:


> Transformers isn't good at anything, most of all comedy.


Special effects at least.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hate Ken Jeong.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, to be fair, I haven't seen everything he's been in. But based off what I have (_Dark of the Moon, The Hangover_) He was annoying. I saw him in a couple others, but I don't remember him really. So perhaps hate was too strong of a word to use.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I hate Ken Jeong.



+1.

That guy is a fucking dunce.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Special effects at least.



I struggle to even give them credit there. 

Sure Bay threw a lot of money at the movies but most of the times the action scenes looks like a ugly mess of movements that you can barely keep up with.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Sure, but c'mon. When they're not fighting, they look pretty nice.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

If you're spending 200 million, that shit better look good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

The CGI in Transformers 3 > Matrix, RotPota, and Inception. Don't deny it. 

Buildings falling looking fucking realistic with all the shit moving, Shockwave's centipede form freaking taking days to make, all the transformations looking fucking awesome, and when the military fell out of the helicopter (they actually did the jump) was also really fucking awesome.

What did inception do better in the SFX? 
I love RotPota but it's CGI wasn't as good as TF3
the only CGI i think that is near Transformers 3 is Avatar and LOTR Trilogy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

The CGI in _Inception_ was more interesting. Scratch that, the effects as a whole, as certain scenes were done without it.


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

The action scenes in the Transformers movies are almost _too_ well-done, though.
Or maybe just dense. Probably just dense.
I literally can't keep up with what's going on when all the robots are running around and fighting. If that was the desired effect, than bravo, but it just looks like a bunch of shiny metal moving parts whirring across my vision.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The CGI in _Inception_ was more interesting. Scratch that, the effects as a whole, as certain scenes were done without it.


Maybe so, but the building scene In Transformers gave me the same vibe Inception did on it's SFX


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> The CGI in Transformers 3 > Matrix, RotPota, and Inception. Don't deny it.



*Denies it*

And as a bonus I'll make it a point to never listen to what you have to say.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, to be fair, I haven't seen everything he's been in. But based off what I have (_Dark of the Moon, The Hangover_) He was annoying. I saw him in a couple others, but I don't remember him really. So perhaps hate was too strong of a word to use.


Stunna how do you start to slam on Ken Jeong, when you haven't even watched Community .


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> *Denies it*
> 
> And as a bonus I'll make it a point to never listen to what you have to say.



Granted. But just because I believe differently doesn't have to make you feel the need to ignore me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Granted. But just because I believe differently doesn't have to make you feel the need to ignore me.



Well its not really ignoring you.. I'll still read your post but I probably won't take it serious. Its your opinion and all but its in such contrast with mine that listening to you would be like throwing time and money down the drain. 

But to be a bit more fair, I don't see how you can say those things. CGI effects aren't worth anything if you can't even make out what's happening on the bloody screen.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, to be fair, I haven't seen everything he's been in. But based off what I have (_Dark of the Moon, The Hangover_) He was annoying. I saw him in a couple others, but I don't remember him really. So perhaps hate was too strong of a word to use.



I agree with Dark of the Moon, he was just tacked on in that one. In the first hangover he was cool, havent seen the second. But he's good in Community, Knocked Up, and other stuff Ive seen him in.

I second the CGI in Transformers 3, to a degree. The buildings, explosions, and all of those things were well done. The Transformers models when standing still, and transformations in all 3 were fantastic. But to me, the shaky cam fight scenes were all done on purpose because its simply too much effort and a problem to show the transformers fighting each other clearly, so instead we get testicle shots, and a punch being thrown here and there. So we purposely cant really see whats going on. Its a cop out.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Ken Jeong's "death" scene in Hangover 2 made that crappy movie almost worthwhile. 

I support the Jeong. 



typhoon72 said:


> I second the CGI in Transformers 3, to a degree. The buildings, explosions, and all of those things were well done.* The Transformers models when standing still*, and transformations in all 3 were fantastic.



The explosion effects were admittedly nice. Bay is sort of good at that. 

However, the boldened part is actually the problem. Things look okay just standing around but when it comes time to fighting and actual movement... not so much. This is kind of a big deal since movies are movies because things move in them. 



> But to me, the shaky cam fight scenes were all done on purpose because its simply too much effort and a problem to show the transformers fighting each other clearly, so instead we get testicle shots, and a punch being thrown here and there. So we purposely cant really see whats going on. Its a cop out.



Okay... and why are we praising Bay for taking the easy way out (a cop out by your own words) and hurting our heads trying to figure out who is fighting who in the process?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

um Inception didn't use that much CGI, it only had 500 Visual Effect Shots where the standard is about 2000.  and we know Transformers has more than that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Even better then.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Inception isn't a good movie to compare CGI. One of the likeable things about that movie is that it was pretty restrained with its CGI.

I would compare Transformers to, say, Jurassic Park... and I honestly think Jurassic Park to this day used CGI to much better effect then any Transformers film. You_ never_ forget T-Rex chasing after the jeep once you've seen it and I forgot every single glob of a fight that I saw from Transformers 20 minutes after seeing them.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Jurassic Park has definitely aged better


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

lol**


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

You should listen to some David Bowie Stunna, it's good stuff


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

Let's not compare a classic like Jurassic Park to TF.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 9, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Let's not compare a classic like Jurassic Park to TF.



Better yet let's just stop talking about them both in the same thread!


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 9, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> The CGI in Transformers 3 > Matrix, RotPota, and Inception. Don't deny it.
> 
> Buildings falling looking fucking realistic with all the shit moving, Shockwave's centipede form freaking taking days to make, all the transformations looking fucking awesome, and when the military fell out of the helicopter (they actually did the jump) was also really fucking awesome.
> 
> ...



The CGI in 'District 9' is better than any CGI from all the Transformers movies.

The best part is, D9 was pretty much done on less than a fraction of the budget of the Transformers movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> I dunno. Blogspot, Wordpress, Drupal. Id say wordpress.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Maybe, but Im pretty worthless when it comes to web design!

lol, Transformers 3 has great CGI, but Jurassic Park has the most enduring CGI of all time.


----------



## Gabe (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Jurassic Park has definitely aged better



i agree with this. the movie was made a while back and still looks very good compared to other cgi movies.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

oh yeah Ennoa start watching Venture Bros, you'll really like it (probably maybe)


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

It blows my mind how you can watch Jurassic Park today and the dinosaurs (with maybe the exception of the stampede scene) still look real.
The tyrannosaurs especially. Just...damn.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

A History of Violence - B+.

I haven't seen it in awhile.  But I have been saying that I preferred Eastern Promises for a long time now... so I thought I should give it another look.  My taste hasn't changed.  It's a good film, but Eastern Promises is better.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A History of Violence - B+.
> 
> I haven't seen it in awhile.  But I have been saying that I preferred Eastern Promises for a long time now... so I thought I should give it another look.  My taste hasn't changed.  It's a good film, but Eastern Promises is better.



Such a good movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

The Matrix hasn't aged well.  

Special effects look very mediocre by today's standards.

(Still a much better film than Inception.)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

I liked the Matrix better when it was called The Invisibles


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Inception isn't a good movie to compare CGI. One of the likeable things about that movie is that it was pretty restrained with its CGI.
> 
> I would compare Transformers to, say, Jurassic Park... and I honestly think Jurassic Park to this day used CGI to much better effect then any Transformers film. You_ never_ forget T-Rex chasing after the jeep once you've seen it and I forgot every single glob of a fight that I saw from Transformers 20 minutes after seeing them.


I hated Jurassic Park . One of those movies that relied heavily on it's CGI. The book was much more suspenseful and better.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Okay... and why are we praising Bay for taking the easy way out (a cop out by your own words) and hurting our heads trying to figure out who is fighting who in the process?



My bad for the late reply. Didn't even see it, you edited you sly dog you 

I probably worded what I said wrong, but I definitely wasn't praising him for taking the easy way out. I was just saying that I get why they do it (the shaky cam stuff). They are cheap and they know the movie will bank anyway. Dont confuse my understanding of Bay's cheapassery for praise.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Matrix hasn't aged well.
> 
> Special effects look very mediocre by today's standards.
> 
> (Still a much better film than Inception.)


EDIT: Insinuating that _The Matrix_ is crap regardless of effects?


Parallax said:


> I liked the Matrix better when it was called The Invisibles


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Matrix hasn't aged well.
> 
> Special effects look very mediocre by today's standards.



Crazily enough, The original Matrix still aged much better then its sequels. Especially Reloaded. 



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> *I hated Jurassic Park* . One of those movies that relied heavily on it's CGI. The book was much more suspenseful and better.



I kinda hate you now. 



typhoon72 said:


> My bad for the late reply. Didn't even see it, you edited you sly dog you
> 
> For starters, I wasnt praising him for taking the easy way out. I was just saying that I get why they do the shaky cam thing. They are cheap and they know the money will bank anyway. Dont confuse my understanding of Bay's cheapassery for praise.



Ah, we coo' then.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Fuuuuuck. Gotta add Jurassic Park to the list of need to see movies...Whenever I think im almost done with the popular ones another pops up.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

lol, even _I've_ seen _Jurassic Park._


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Fuuuuuck. Gotta add Jurassic Park to the list of need to see movies...Whenever I think im almost done with the popular ones another pops up.



How have you not seen Jurassic Park?


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, even _I've_ seen _Jurassic Park._



All you do is watch movies brah 



Jena said:


> How have you not seen Jurassic Park?



No idea. Its not like star wars where I purposely avoided it, I just kind of forgot it existed.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel bad for people who purposely avoid _Star Wars._ I have a couple of friends who do that.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

People try to hard to avoid Star Wars to seem cool and non conformist


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Heck, I feel bad for people who avoid fantasy and science-fiction. Best genres ever.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I kinda hate you now.


I'm a book geek as well as a movie geek, except sometimes my book geek takes over my movie geek . It's just one of those movies that strayed too far from what the book was suppose to be about.

However Jaws was a much better movie adaption than it's book . God, the book was just a love-story with a shark caught in between.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Fuuuuuck. Gotta add Jurassic Park to the list of need to see movies...Whenever I think im almost done with the popular ones another pops up.


Yeah.  Because Jurassic Park just popped up.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

If you forgot about _Jurassic Park,_ chances are you're not done with all the popular ones yet. I know I'm still working on it. Someone recommend one.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> If you forgot about _Jurassic Park,_ chances are you're not done with all the popular ones yet. I know *I'm still working on it.* Someone recommend one.


Me too. I still haven't watched the Dollar trilogy, or The Poltergeist .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Heck, I feel bad for people who avoid fantasy and science-fiction. Best genres ever.



These are my least favorite genres behind the Western lol


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Apocalypse Now


Listed.


Parallax said:


> These are my least favorite genres behind the Western lol


_WHAT._

I LOVE Westerns!!!!

!!!

ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH

MY BRAAAAAAAAAAAAAIN.

EDIT:

_SGTESNARLGHERLNGJSALJKEHGYLJWKEHG;JLSRADNGOWHT383G;WKJFPOWEJFD;O_


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I feel bad for people who purposely avoid _Star Wars._ I have a couple of friends who do that.





Parallax said:


> People try to hard to avoid Star Wars to seem cool and non conformist



Not this shit again 

Fuck Star Wars, Anakin ruined it for me


Rukia said:


> Yeah.  Because Jurassic Park just popped up.





They all just pop up from random. Robocop, ET, Lethal Weapon series, and the other popular stuff I havent seen.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Not this shit again
> 
> Fuck Star Wars, Anakin ruined it for me
> 
> ...



you're not missing out on much. solid movies, but not really must sees.

i found out i dont have school tomorrow, so now after playing Shadow of Colossus I shall begin a new flick .

Time to exploit my free trial on Netflix.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Wait, you _still_ haven't watched _Star Wars?_ Freaking Hayden isn't even in the original trilogy! 

EDIT: Ignore Violence. _Star Wars_ are definitely must-sees.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

You're trying too hard Typhoon


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> These are my least favorite genres behind the Western lol


You mother fucker . I fucking love westerns . I may not watch the black and white ones, but I do watch the ones in color.

Don't tell me you haven't seen Unforgiven ?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Wait, you _still_ haven't watched _Star Wars?_ Freaking Hayden isn't even in the original trilogy!
> 
> EDIT: Ignore Violence. _Star Wars_ are definitely must-sees.



He was edited it in noob . 


Star Wars is good, I was referring to the other movies he listed.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

He doesn't speak. 

and you're still high, _E.T._ is must-see too. Which I knew he hadn't seen. I just knew it.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Listed.
> 
> _WHAT._
> 
> ...



I do like some movies in the genres, a small handful are some of my all time favorite films

just in general I'm not too much into them


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> You mother fucker . I fucking love westerns . I may not watch the black and white ones, but I do watch the ones in color.
> 
> Don't tell me you haven't seen Unforgiven ?



Yeah man I just don't generally like them

Unforgiven however is in my top 10 films it's incredible

I also really like High Noon


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> He doesn't speak.
> 
> and you're still high, _E.T._ is must-see too. Which I knew he hadn't seen. I just knew it.



eh, I don't find it to be that great. kinda boring and cheesy. i dont even remember what they fill up most of the movie with.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Yeah man I just don't generally like them
> 
> Unforgiven however is in my top 10 films it's incredible
> 
> I also really like High Noon


I love westerns, because I really haven't seen a single bad western yet . The worst western I watched was Young Guns, but it was passable. 

Not sure about the sequel though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

People that saw Gosling in Drive have to go see Ides of March.  Its fascinating to see how different Gosling is in each film.  This guy is a tremendous talent.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Back to the Future III is the best western.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Too much?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

I can't tell if you're making fun of BttF3 or not.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Back to the Future III is the best western.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Now I dunno, does Back to the Future III count as a western ?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

It     should.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> It     should.


Agreed. Most of the movie takes place in western times, with the last 7-8 minutes taking place in the present.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 9, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I can't tell if you're making fun of BttF3 or not.



Nah, its a pretty good movie (shaddup Rukia). But the best western? Its not even the best of the series.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Of course not; the first is.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Westerns are awesome.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Serenity should also count as a western to(a good one at that). Got the soundtrack, and even the atmosphere of a western, even though it takes place in a sci-fi setting.

The show was more western than the movie though. The movie was more sci-fi oriented .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Fievel Goes West was a better version of Back To The Future III.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 9, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fievel Goes West was a better version of Back To The Future III.


You're such a hater Rukia . Why you be that way?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Troll harder.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Fievel's sister in that movie used to make me feel things.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Back to the Future III was much better than the second film.  I will at least admit that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

That's better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Westerns are awesome.


They don't make very many anymore.  The last three I saw.  3:10 to Yuma, Appaloosa, and True Grit.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 9, 2011)

Last one I saw was _Cowboys & Aliens._


----------



## Rukia (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh I saw that.

Olivia Wilde has a beautiful face.  Thats pretty much what I remember.


----------



## Jena (Oct 9, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Fievel's sister in that movie used to make me feel things.



               .


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Jena said:


> .



Don't give me that look! I'm not a furry fanboy but doggonit they draw them sexy! They're designed to be attractive so I have no shame in this.  

The lady cat from the Aristocrats used to get me going too. Listen to that voice and those eyes... 

Someone else agree with me!


----------



## Parallax (Oct 9, 2011)

sorry bro can't help you on this one


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm with Para. Go stand in the corner.

Wait how can someone not have watched Jurassic Park? Did you people not have a childhood?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2011)

Parallax said:


> sorry bro can't help you on this one





Ennoea said:


> I'm with Para. Go stand in the corner.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Kαrin (Oct 10, 2011)

*Hoodwinked 2: Hood vs Evil*

1/10

What a waste of time.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm a book geek as well as a movie geek, except sometimes my book geek takes over my movie geek . It's just one of those movies that strayed too far from what the book was suppose to be about.
> 
> However Jaws was a much better movie adaption than it's book . God, the book was just a love-story with a shark caught in between.



I actually dont agree with the last point. While I agree that the movie>>>>>the book, the love story is merely a side thought. Granted, I strongly did not like the affair subplot. I found the book to be rather mediocre. It was sometimes exciting, sometimes awkward. 

Benchley did much better with "The Beast" and "Great White".


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Don't give me that look! I'm not a furry fanboy but doggonit they draw them sexy! They're designed to be attractive so I have no shame in this.
> 
> The lady cat from the Aristocrats used to get me going too. Listen to that voice and those eyes...
> 
> Someone else agree with me!


George is a yiff watcher .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Die Hard II - Die Harder  7.5/10

Not bad. Didn't exactly capture the feeling of the first movie, but it had its moments. I forgot about the bad plot twist at the end, but seeing it again I feel like the movie cheats the audience a little. It was kind of a cheap shot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

Bridesmaids,

5/10

its shitty how they managed to only focus on the three most unfunny characters in the movie.. when i wanted to see more of the other bridesmaids.. got some giggles though.. but still not worth the 2+ hours..


----------



## xetal (Oct 10, 2011)

wild target. 6/10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Khris said:


> Bridesmaids,
> 
> 5/10
> 
> its shitty how they managed to only focus on the three most unfunny characters in the movie.. when i wanted to see more of the other bridesmaids.. got some giggles though.. but still not worth the 2+ hours..


I thought it was at least a 6/10. Who did you feel deserved more screen time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought it was at least a 6/10. Who did you feel deserved more screen time?



its more of that i didn't want to see the main characters; but more interactions between the bridesmaids.. they just seemed like filler..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

True, I felt they didn't really expand enough on that whole thing. I was expecting more elaboration there, but the movie was already 2 hours long and it's a comedy. That's fairly abnormal.

They could have chopped out some of the slow start the movie had and added some more in, I suppose.


----------



## Koi (Oct 10, 2011)

*Pirates of Penzance * - I don't know how to rate it because I love it, even for as campy as it is at times. Kevin Kline and Ms. Potts being in it don't help, of course, but it's still very fun.  I need to get this on DVD.


Also, is anyone watching *Homeland* on Showtime?  I know it's only two episodes in, but I already feel like it could go either way, and be really good or really crappy.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 10, 2011)

Bad Teacher, 6/10
Let Me In, 7/10
Green Lantern, 3/10
Horrible Bosses, 6/10


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Breaking Bad season 4

the flaw of this show are really evident this time (super slow ass takes fucking forever set up) 

BUT

this series makes up for it by having that set up pay off in the best possible way.  One of the strongest, if not the, displays of ensemble acting in tv right now.  The finale was terrific.

good season good show


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

I have to side with George. /noshame


----------



## xetal (Oct 10, 2011)

don't be afraid of the dark. 3/10


----------



## Amuro (Oct 10, 2011)

*Alien *: 10/10

I love it i'd say it's the best science fiction i've ever seen. It's hard to believe its 32 years old it's ages tremendously well. I like Ripley alot more in this than the sequel how she starts off in the background  being pushed into the center during the last half an hour or so when Parker and Lambert are killed. I think that's something that was lost in Cameron's film with the transition to action the uncertainty of who's going to survive.

Watching this has got me considerably hyped for Prometheus, can't wait for a trailer.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Breaking Bad season 4
> 
> the flaw of this show are really evident this time (super slow ass takes fucking forever set up)
> 
> ...


Breaking Bad is my favorite show of all time . The only thing coming close to it is 24, IMO. 

I didn't think this season started up slow, It kicked off on ep 4 I believe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Second episode of Fate/Zero was also great.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Breaking Bad is my favorite show of all time . The only thing coming close to it is 24, IMO.
> 
> I didn't think this season started up slow, It kicked off on ep 4 I believe.



All the seasons start slow. Much like a lot of the shows on Showtime/HBO.

But this season of Breaking Bad at its finest was on the same level of the final episodes of Season 4 Dexter. Aka, best television of all time.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> All the seasons start slow. Much like a lot of the shows on Showtime/HBO.
> 
> But this season of Breaking Bad at its finest was on the same level of the final episodes of Season 4 Dexter. Aka, best television of all time.


Dexter lost some serious respect from me after that Lifetime stunt of a 5th season . It use to be in 3rd place, now it's like 7.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to love Dexter.  But I think its been on too long.  They need to wrap things up.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

S5 is the weakest by far but it is by no means terrible. Maybe I liked it more because I didn't have to wait a week between episodes.

I was scared about S6, but so far its been classic Dexter. I think its going to be S1 or S2 level.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Best televison of all time?

Man have you even watched The Wire


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. To this day I cannot find good quality avi files for it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> S5 is the weakest by far but it is by no means terrible. Maybe I liked it more because I didn't have to wait a week between episodes.
> 
> *I was scared about S6, but so far its been classic Dexter. I think its going to be S1 or S2 level.*


Same here. Can't wait to watch it. I actually don't have to feel ashamed of carrying around a binder with a picture of Dexter on it anymore .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Breaking Bad is my favorite show of all time . The only thing coming close to it is 24, IMO.
> 
> I didn't think this season started up slow, It kicked off on ep 4 I believe.



4 episodes in a 13 episode season is about 1/4 of pure set up

and I don't think I was really hooked until episode 6-7 for this season

It wasn't bad it just tends to drag a bit at the start.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

The Twilight Zone > All else

*The Black Cauldron*

Dang Disney... no wonder this is the red headed stepchild of the animated company.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Nope. To this day I cannot find good quality avi files for it.



Dude I've found tons of dvd rips.  Get to the OTP and get your request on.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The Twilight Zone > All else



You're young, we'll let that slide


----------



## Stunna (Oct 10, 2011)

>leaves


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

Michael Bay is going to make a film on that shit, Stunna!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Hold yer shit there Rukia!

Warner Bros. is looking at these directors to make the new Twilight Zone movie:
Christopher Nolan
Alfonso Cuaron
Michael Bay
Rupert Wyatt

I really hope they realize Bay is not suited for this type of cinema .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

> Alfonso Cuaron



Do it WB, he's the chosen one.

Dexter was my favourite show for 2 seasons, then it turned in to a Spanish soap opera.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

I would dig Cuaron in the role


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Do it WB, he's the chosen one.
> 
> Dexter was my favourite show for 2 seasons, then it turned in to a Spanish soap opera.



This is another issue I've been having with Dexter. How come we have to have 10-15 minutes of a mexican soap opera , instead of the epic mystery that is Dexter? 

Season 5 made it worse with having a soap-opera on one end, and another soap-opera on the other . 

Pretty much the only good thing about season 5 was Robocop. He was a very good villain. He should get more villain roles, because he was also awesome as a villain in 24.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Best televison of all time?
> 
> Man have you even watched The Wire




Lost and Game of Thrones are worthy candidates.



*Overheard 2 *

Better than its prequel, if you could call this a sequel. Similar cast, totally unrelated, yet better written plot. 

7/10


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a huge fan of Lost

GoT is good but man it really pales to the books


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Lost and Game of Thrones are worthy candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOST is just full of bullshit cliffhangers to keep you watching till the end. That's why I couldn't stand it. At least in 24, they cover cliffhangers within the very next episode .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 10, 2011)

I love Game of Thrones.  But it has also only had 12 episodes so far.  Far too early to crown it.

And Lost sucked.  So its out.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2011)

@Parallax: I've just finished Book 1 and now reading A Clash of Kings. The adaptation follows the source very closely. Fans should be pleased.


@Rhyme: The cliffhangers and mysteries were what kept it going. LOL at fans' rage when half of them weren't resolved at the end.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 10, 2011)

I thought it was a fine adaptation

it was just lacking for me


----------



## Yasha (Oct 10, 2011)

Perhaps because you had read the book and it killed the suspense of what's going to happen next. I had been struggling for weeks to decide whether to read the book before or after the TV series. Curiosity got the better of me, but I know I may well regret this when Season 2 comes out lol.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

I have alot issues with Lost (season 6 being my main issue), but to me it's still one of the most engaging and interesting TV series ever made.

I'm gonna be on my own here but overall while I appreciate the scale and the story, I kind of found GoT alittle underwhelming most of the time.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 10, 2011)

Comparing Game of Thrones to Lost is lulzyworthy. LOST for all its short comings still has really great high points that Game of Thrones will probably never reach.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 10, 2011)

Not sure anyone was comparing the two VBD.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 10, 2011)

The Girl who Kicked the Hornet's Nest.

It honestly didn't live up to the first one, but it was still a good movie. 

7/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 10, 2011)

Well since, I don't have HBO, and I prefer reading the source material before i step into the adaption(like what I'm doing with The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo), I'll go ahead and read The Song of Ice and Fire book series .


----------



## illmatic (Oct 10, 2011)

*Batman*: _Year One_ 

/10


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2011)

LOST was in the running to become one of the best shows in TV history, if not the best period... but I think its final season(s) was a huge fall from grace. Now its *just* a great show.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2011)

*Sympathy for Mr.Vengeance (2002)* ​

This is the first part of Park Chan-wook's famous "Vengeance" trilogy. Like all the other Vengeance films, this is a thriller that is driven by the theme of revenge. In typical Chan-Wook fashion, there are loads of violence, plot twist and sexually bizarre scenes. 

The plot revolves around the main character, Ryu, a death Korean guy who is trying to get an organ for his sick sister. Ryu is in quite a dilemma, he has the money for an operation but he is expected to wait a long time for an organ doner. So he tries to purchase one from the black market, and he ends up just getting robbed of his money (and his own kidney). As soon as this happened, it turns out that the hospital got someone to donate a kidney, but of course now Ryu has no money. Ryu's radical and rebellious girlfriend convinces him to kidnap a CEO's daughter for ransom, claiming nothing bad will happen. From here, things start to get saucy as Ryu and his girlfriend are in way over their head, and President Park is looking to whoop someone's ass for taking his daughter.

This movie has a lot of nice twist and turns and a strong theme of irony attached to it. Unlike the most famous movie in the Vengeance trilogy in Oldboy, the twist are a lot less tame, and on much more smaller and predictable scales. Though this is good, since a major problem with Oldboy is that the plot turns were too outrageous at times, while all the ones in Sympathy for Mr.Vengeance are rather logical and while coincidental not totally out of the question.

The movie has solid acting all around. Can't really think of anyone who is bad or out of place. I really liked the child actress in this one, the kid who gets kidnapped is just adorable. 

The characters aren't very charismatic, but they're good enough to get the job done. Ryu and his girl are quirky and likable, while President Park is a very respectable person. Even though both parties are trying to get the best of each other, the viewer should have sympathy for both sides (hence the title).

I also enjoyed the visual aspects of this film. A lot of nice subtle angles that you don't usually see in a lot of movies. I also like the quality and color of the picture, which seems kind of common in Korean movies. For what ever reason, the somewhat dark and non-vibrant colors in these Asian pictures is pleasing to my eye.

This is a solid film, while not as memorable as Oldboy it is definitely a more well rounded film. If you're looking for a thriller, this one should satisfy your needs.

*3.5/5*


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a big time fan of Park Chan-wook, but looking at his filmography objectively, 'Mr. Vengeance' is his worst film.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

Yasha said:


> Perhaps because you had read the book and it killed the suspense of what's going to happen next. I had been struggling for weeks to decide whether to read the book before or after the TV series. Curiosity got the better of me, but I know I may well regret this when Season 2 comes out lol.



No it wasn't the suspense or lack of it.  The adaptation just lacked...I guess details is the word that made me really like the books.  The little pieces of history scattered through the books, the internal thoughts of the characters, really made it for me and GoT on tv just can't possibly adapt that.  The show is fine and I do recommend it, but iono I was honestly underwhelmed overall.

The casting is brilliant though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

only saw Mr. Vengeance, gotta see the others as well


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

But Lady Vengeance wasn't any better, infact I'd say they're two of his weakest movies.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually prefer Sympathy for Mr Vengeance over "Oldboy". I could see why everyone did what they did in that movie. With "Old Boy", everyone was uber self important with what they did, but their anger seemed misdirected. It was obviously the point, but not something I care for. Still a good movie though.

"Lady Vengeance" is easily the weakest, although it has a nice score and pretty cinematography... Once again though, the characters just felt.....maybe incomplete. I cant think of the word, but I didnt understand most of their decisions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 11, 2011)

Horrible Bosses

Charlie Day/10 

seriously, i never stopped laughing


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh this is hilarious.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STXvAhrVP0U[/YOUTUBE]

"You don't even need any special knowledge to run a zoo.  What you need is a lot of heart."


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow that looks stupid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Wow that looks stupid.


I feel bad for Thomas Haden Church.  He's too good for crap like this.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 11, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No it wasn't the suspense or lack of it.  The adaptation just lacked...I guess details is the word that made me really like the books.  The little pieces of history scattered through the books, the internal thoughts of the characters, really made it for me and GoT on tv just can't possibly adapt that.  The show is fine and I do recommend it, but iono I was honestly underwhelmed overall.
> 
> The casting is brilliant though



It's perspective that hurts the Game of Thrones series. The book is a character driven story, but the show you don't really understand the characters all that well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, I disagree with a lot of stuff here-- 'Sympathy for Lady Vengeance' is easily my favorite of the trilogy-- specifically because of the nonlinear structure compared to the other two films. It was also a breakthrough for Park in terms of his direction, framework, and shot composition. Not to mention the outstanding usage of wide-angled shots and the contrast in vibrant colors in almost every shot. The acting was strong, the pacing was steady, and the film ultimately climaxes with a uniquely tense set of some quick brutal violence. If anything, I'm beginning to think that 'Lady Vengeance' is Park's second most under appreciated film next to 'I'm A Cyborg, BUT That's Ok.'


----------



## Parallax (Oct 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> It's perspective that hurts the Game of Thrones series. The book is a character driven story, but the show you don't really understand the characters all that well.




yeah pretty much

Like the Bran scene with the Crow you can only kinda guess what that means in the show but in the book the crow talks and straight up tells him yo man shit's fucked up now but it'll be alright

the real loss is the immense insight of Ned with the promise to his sister and his dream of his battle with Hightower and the other knights

plus there's barely a mention of Rhaegar who as well all know while being dead is a really important character


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

I think The Raven looks pretty good.  That was an interesting trailer.


----------



## krome (Oct 11, 2011)

_Zookeeper_ 0/10


----------



## Slice (Oct 11, 2011)

Three Musketeers /5

Serious rating: 3/5 i enjoyed it for the mindless fun ride it was.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 11, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> It's perspective that hurts the Game of Thrones series. The book is a character driven story, but the show you don't really understand the characters all that well.



It wont translate well into a movie then, because character oriented books rarely translate well into movies (Twilight, Order of the Phoenix, ect)


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 11, 2011)

Contagion 7/10

better than i expected. i didnt wanna touch anything after leaving that theater


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 11, 2011)

Nightmare on elm street: dream warriors

8/10 i can see why it was called the best of the series.

friday the 13th part 2

4/10

I was bored the whole movie, hoping it will get better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 11, 2011)

The Da Vinci Code:  B.

Better than I remember.  Sometimes its a good idea to go back and watch films you have already seen.  Basically a smarter version of National Treasure.  My god it was long though.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 11, 2011)

Slice said:


> Three Musketeers /5
> 
> Serious rating: 3/5 i enjoyed it for the mindless fun ride it was.



The new one?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The Da Vinci Code:  B.
> 
> Better than I remember.  Sometimes its a good idea to go back and watch films you have already seen.  Basically a smarter version of National Treasure.  My god it was long though.



It's just too bad that anyone with a vague notion of history will call bullshit. Actually, the movie is rather entertaining and I prefer it to the book (in most ways). But the movies logic makes zero sense..

I mean, the guy thinks a single verse in The Gospel of Philip proves that Jesus and Mary were married and Tom Hanks is all shocked as if he didnt even know that the verse existed.

I mean, everyone agrees that it was written after the four main gospels (180AD being the earliest, 350AD being the latest). So if they believe that 'proves' it, why dont they believe the other gospels too? They were written earlier, after all.

That isn't even history. It's just common sense! Thinking that one gospel that was written like a century after the other gospels somehow is more valid is stupid.

Sadly, I have seen some atheists pull a similar argument with the Gospel of Judas. However, I'd like to think those atheists were just trolling. 

Beyond that, the movie is filled with many glaring moments of stupidity. Like the Templars existing around Christ's time (isnt that like 1,000 years off?), it portrays the Church as being a major power (it wasnt even legalized until around 300AD). 

The movie drives me insane because I have some knowledge of history, and none of this has anything to do with whether or not the Bible is fact or fiction.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2011)

Ugh. Dan Brown.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

So you hate revisionist history Martial?  I didn't see you complaining about Inglorious Basterds.  What about steampunk films?  Should they not be made?  Were you angry when you saw The Watchmen?  Etc.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So you hate revisionist history Martial?  I didn't see you complaining about Inglorious Basterds.  What about steampunk films?  Should they not be made?  Were you angry when you saw The Watchmen?  Etc.



I'll answer since you were clearly talking to me. 

Implication between those movies are far different, Dan Brown's being more pretentious and pandering to atheists who are only atheists because its cool to hate Jesus these days. 

No one actually* believes* in Inglorious Basterds' liberties with history and its understood that Tarantino's tongue was kind of in his cheek. Brown's hogwash on the other hand....


----------



## Grape (Oct 12, 2011)

Listen bro, Da Vinci Code is 100% proven.

Westboro Baptist Church proved it.

Come at me bro.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2011)

^, love those guys.


----------



## Jena (Oct 12, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Listen bro, Da Vinci Code is 100% proven.
> 
> Westboro Baptist Church proved it.
> 
> Come at me bro.



The world's most credible source. 

DaVinci Code makes me laugh. I like the part where it says that's Mary in the Last Supper painting. 


Condescending comments aside, the book/movie were...ok, I guess? I just never really enjoyed either one. Not because of the inaccuracy (I can suspend my disbelief for periods of time), I just thought that they were boring.


----------



## Slice (Oct 12, 2011)

Nakor said:


> The new one?



Yes the one by Paul WS Anderson.


----------



## Lucaniel (Oct 12, 2011)

tinker, tailor, soldier, spy - 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> So you hate revisionist history Martial?  I didn't see you complaining about Inglorious Basterds.  What about steampunk films?  Should they not be made?  Were you angry when you saw The Watchmen?  Etc.



Last I checked, Quentin  Tarantino never argued Inglorious Basterds as truth.


Who Framed Roger Rabbit: A

I was shocked at how much I liked this movie. It's pretty clever, and the merging of real world and animations was perfect.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

I have a really ambivalent view on that movie.  For some reason I really dislike it and like it equally.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor - F.

That CGI was terrible.  And Natalie Portman seems determined to throw away any respect she gained from Black Swan.  I think this film was even more embarrassing than her participation in Your Highness.  Seriously, what was the purpose of her character?  To be involved in the most forced romance in film history???


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

whoa surprise rating O:


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Parallax, have you seen this film bro?  There is a black Norse god!  

Save your money man.  The studio didn't even try to make a good film.  This film's only purpose was to introduce Thor before The Avengers comes out.


----------



## Jena (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought the rest of the film (non-Portman bits) were pretty decent.
It wasn't Citzen Kane or anything, but it was entertaining.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw it but I didn't pay to see it

I liked the Asgard stuff and Loki was pretty cool


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I saw it but I didn't pay to see it


I think I did well to only pay $3.99 to see it.  Especially considering how many trips to the theater I make a year.  I now know why Thor wasn't allowed to talk in the Avengers trailer.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I liked the Asgard stuff and Loki was pretty cool



Those are the only parts of Thor I liked as well.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I still haven't seen Captain America.  I actually have high hopes for that film.  Yasha said it was good.  My parents said it was good.  Its a more intriguing premise than Thor.  Captain America is actually an interesting character.  His suit looks stupid, sort of like Billy Zane's costume in that horrible hero movie he appeared in.  That's a minor gripe though.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

_Captain America_ > _Thor_, but it's still not the best Marvel's had to offer.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

You mean the Phantom. The most misunderstood classic ever.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I thought that was the title.  But a bad movie with Ben Affleck called Phantoms was confusing me.

I don't think I ever actually saw it.  But the suit is horrendous.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I saw a Billy Zane straight to netflix film the other day.  He played some reclusive musician that got seduced by Estella Warren.  Awful film.  Poor Billy.  Its sad that this is what he is reduced to.

He was in Zoolander and Titanic!  

Dead Calm is a pretty sweet movie too.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Zoolander had some terrific cameos.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

Just saw the Sherlock Holmes trailer. Why is Holmes turning more and more in to Downey Jnr with a British accent? Looked kinda bad but since Jude Law decided to go ahead with it I'll hope it's decent.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

You know, I hadn't thought about it, but he was acting much more differently than what I usually picture Holmes to behave. 

EDIT: But then again, I dunno nothin bout Holmes in detail.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm intrigued by this new art house film called Sleeping Beauty.  An interesting concept.  Love the way its shot (looks like a Stanley Kubrick film to be honest).  Maybe it will show up on demand before it makes its limited run in December?

And yes... the first trailer for the Sherlock Holmes sequel is awful.  They even reused the same music from the trailer for the first film.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

> But then again, I dunno nothin bout Holmes in detail.



He's nothing like Holmes whatsoever. Watch the British TV series Sherlock, much better version.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

I actually liked the first Sherlock Holmes film.  It was entertaining.  And I think they were smart to go in a different direction with Holmes.  There have been too many fantastic portrayals.  Its smart to mix things up sometimes.  As entertaining as it was... it probably didn't deserve a sequel.  My expectations are incredibly low for this.  December will be good though.  Dragon Tattoo!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, I liked the first.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 12, 2011)

I liked the first one too, but seriously this looks like a sequel to Wild Wild West.


----------



## Xion (Oct 12, 2011)

Just saw Let The Right One In the other day.

Probably the best vampire movie I've ever seen by far.

9.2/10 

A truly fantastic movie. It's like 98/100 on Rotten Tomatoes too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I actually liked the first Sherlock Holmes film.  It was entertaining.  And I think they were smart to go in a different direction with Holmes.  There have been too many fantastic portrayals.  Its smart to mix things up sometimes.  As entertaining as it was... it probably didn't deserve a sequel.  My expectations are incredibly low for this.  December will be good though.  Dragon Tattoo!


The book is awesome so far, and knowing how awesome Fincher is, The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo will be godly .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 12, 2011)

I liked "Thor", but suspect subsequent viewings wont be as rewarding.

Edit: Also liked the Sherlock Holmes movie. It was just too bad the plot was so flimsy. I enjoyed it mainly because I liked Downy Jr and Law in the roles and found them both entertaining.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I liked the first one too, but seriously this looks like a sequel to Wild Wild West.


You know what.  It kind of does.  

Definitely not a good thing.

Xion.  Go watch Let Me In now.  The american version of the same film.  I liked it more than Let The Right One In.  But I think both films have something different to offer and our enjoyable as companion pieces.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 12, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You mean the Phantom. The most misunderstood classic ever.


I think I owned this film on VHS when I was like 10. I used to love it 



Rukia said:


> Dead Calm is a pretty sweet movie too.



I liked Dead Calm a lot. It was pretty creepy too.



Rukia said:


> Zoolander had some terrific cameos.



Zoolander is my favorite comedy. It wasn't a cameo then, but now that he is popular, Alexander Skarsgard's "cameo" was awesome!



Ennoea said:


> He's nothing like Holmes whatsoever. Watch the British TV series Sherlock, much better version.


It's a really great adaptation. I also like the Jeremy Brett tv series. 

I will agree that it's a nice change of pace for Sherlock Holmes. It seems to be getting even more ridiculous though based on the trailer for the sequel. I will still see it, probably with my dad.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor is a pretty funny movie. It isn't great, but it is one of the better movies I've seen this year; better than Captain America in my opinion.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 12, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Thor is a pretty funny movie. It isn't great, but it is one of the better movies I've seen this year; better than Captain America in my opinion.



Agreed. I thought Thor was good, as well as Captain America, but I found Thor to be the better film. 

I really felt the 2nd half of Cap really held it back .


----------



## Vice (Oct 12, 2011)

The Usual Suspects

8/10 - really, really good


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 12, 2011)

Vice said:


> The Usual Suspects
> 
> 8/10 - really, really good



Dat Spacey


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Pete Postlethwaite recently passed away.  He played Kobayashi in the film.  And I thought his performance and character were completely under appreciated.  He was excellent.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2011)

Thor is pretty decent but to me Captain American is far more engaging. I am a sucker for underdog-turned-hero story.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2011)

*Howl's Moving Castle (2004)​*​
This is the film that plucked legendary Japanese film director, Hayao Miyazaki from retirement. Howl's Moving Castle is Mizazaki's adaptation of the British Novel written by Diana Wynne Jones. It's one of the highest selling animated movies in Japan, and got an Academy Award nomination for best animated film of the year.

The premise of the movie is the same as the novel. Sophie, our protagonist, is a very plain teenage girl, with no confidence in her looks. One day, while walking amongst the town, she meets a wizard named Howl, who basically impressed her with some magic. The two separate after spending some time together, but Sophie still has a lasting impression on the young wizard.

Abruptly, the wicked witch of waste, an evil wizard is jealous that Howl has a thing for Sophie, and hits her with a curse which ages Sophie into an old woman. Sophie is then tasked with finding Howl, in hope that he can return her to her original state.

This movie largely revolves around the character development of Sophie. As an "old" lady, she becomes much more humble, less self-conscious and garners much more self-esteem. She becomes almost fearless in the face of death, and despite being physically handicapped, she seems to over come all obstacles in her way to finding Howl. Once she goes inside Howl's moving castle (which is basically his mobile house), she meets the rest of the cast, and we're in for an adventure!

The characters are charming, but many are not fleshed out. Sophie herself is a respectable main character, but not highly charismatic. As a teenager, you really have no reason to like her, and as an old woman she is almost totally different to the point where they might as well be different characters. We meet a sentient flame who is a funny little guy. He's always complaining about how his fire-wood is gonna run out, and how he'll die because of it. We meet a young boy who is Howl's apprentice, he doesn't really do anything but he's a cute kid. A scarecrow named Turnip due to the fact that his head is made out of a Turnip, who seems to be enchanted with a spell of his own. Turnip is cool and his part in the movie for the most part is a mystery (due to him not being able to communicate), but the ending sub-story with him is rather unsatisfying. The antagonist, who coincidentally are two witches aren't really all that interesting (one being the witch of waste who put Sophe in a spell).

Howl himself is cool at first, but his personality becomes somewhat confusing later. He first starts out as very suave, and he makes a transition into him being very vain. But as the movie goes on, he tries to act all super-hero like. A lot of the things Howl says just comes off as forced and cheesy, his transition into heroism seems to be forced and desperate. Though a large portion of the movie revolves around Howl battling his own personal demons, which is kind of interesting but ultimately is handled sloppy toward the end.

The entire main storyline falls apart in the last half-hour. It actually becomes a little confusing to follow what happens. There is just too much magic, and things that don't make sense (with the excuse that it is magic, so it doesn't need to be explained). Things don't really feel all that resolved. There's also random times when Sophie looks young again, which seems to reflect when she acts really brave or something, but it is kind of inconsistent and is never really fleshed out.

The art in this movie is wonderful. The backgrounds themselves are really stunning. Personally, I wasn't impressed by the actual animation. For some reason, it looked a little stiff to me. 

I saw the English dub of this movie, and the voice-acting as usual for these 	Studio Ghibli are good. Much better step up in quality from the usual voice acting we get for Japanese anime in the US. My only complaint was that Christian Bale often came off as tacky when acting as Howl, especially when he would say things like "I now have something to fight for" and what not.

There was also an anti-war theme, but boy was it shoved in your face. It kind of gave the movie an after-school special vibe, which isn't a good thing. The ending of the movie made it seem like the entire conflict was pointless (which might have been the punchline since war is pretty pointless, but probably not). 


It's a fun movie to watch, very creative and awesome world they live in. I feel like Miyazaki tried to create a world that gave off that "pure fantasy" vibe like what he did with Spirited Away, but in a movie that has key plot points it really just seemed force and not as awe-inspiring. It had just too many serious things about it, to merely play the "derp, its magic" card. I believe a lot of it had to do that this was an adaption, and not an original screenplay of Miyazaki's so he couldn't duplicate a fantasy on the level of his past creations. It's still great to see such abstract narrative, creative designs and flat yet still lovable characters. This is still a fantastic animated film, better than any Disney film I can think of. It's not Miyazaki's best work, but that is more of a testament of how great his other films are.

*4/5*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 12, 2011)

Good review VBD.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 12, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The characters are cool, but many are not fleshed out. Sophie herself is a respectable main character, but not highly charismatic. As a teenager, you really have no reason to like her, and as an old woman she is almost totally different to the point where they might as well be different characters. We meet a sentient flame who is a funny little guy. He's always complaining about how his fire-wood is gonna run out, and how he'll die because of it. We meet a young boy who is Howl's apprentice, he doesn't really do anything but he's a cute kid. A scarecrow named Turnip due to the fact that his head is made out of a Turnip, who seems to be enchanted with a spell of his own. Turnip is cool and his part in the movie for the most part is a mystery (due to him not being able to communicate), but the ending sub-story with him is rather unsatisfying. The antagonist, who coincidentally are two witches aren't really all that interesting (one being the witch of waste who put Sophe in a spell).
> 
> Howl himself is cool at first, but his personality becomes somewhat confusing later. He first starts out as very suave, and he makes a transition into him being very vain. But as the movie goes on, he tries to act all super-hero like. A lot of the things Howl says just comes off as forced and cheesy, his transition into heroism seems to be forced and desperate. Though a large portion of the movie revolves around Howl battling his own personal demons, which is kind of interesting but ultimately is handled sloppy toward the end.
> 
> The entire main storyline falls apart in the last half-hour. It actually becomes a little confusing to follow what happens. There is just too much magic, and things that don't make sense (with the excuse that it is magic, so it doesn't need to be explained). Things don't really feel all that resolved. There's also random times when Sophie looks young again, which seems to reflect when she acts really brave or something, but it is kind of inconsistent and is never really fleshed out.



Spot on on the flaws. Didn't like it when I first saw it. Thought it was okay after watching it a second time, but still one of the weaker films of Hayao Miyazaki. Princess Mononoke is his best, followed by Spirited Away and My Neighbour Totoro (unpopular opinion).


----------



## Jena (Oct 12, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The characters are cool, but many are not fleshed out. Sophie herself is a respectable main character, but not highly charismatic. As a teenager, you really have no reason to like her, and as an old woman she is almost totally different to the point where they might as well be different characters.
> 
> Howl himself is cool at first, but his personality becomes somewhat confusing later. He first starts out as very suave, and he makes a transition into him being very vain. But as the movie goes on, he tries to act all super-hero like. A lot of the things Howl says just comes off as forced and cheesy, his transition into heroism seems to be forced and desperate.



That was the only _major_ problem I had with the film. The characters were completely watered-down from their book counterparts, which irritated me. I also think that the book did an infinitely better job of making the transition from young Sophie to old Sophie believable (by making it obvious that young Sophie had the personality of old Sophie but that she repressed it because she thought that she ought to.)

And Howl was handled very poorly. It's a shame, because the characters in Miyazaki's movies are usually really well-written.


Reading your review, I think we actually share most of the same feelings. I liked your review. 

Are you planning on doing more Miyazaki films?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 12, 2011)

Jena said:


> Are you planning on doing more Miyazaki films?



I go where the wind takes me. The next few films I'll watch will be on Netflix (since I have a month free) or in my film class.

There are some Miyazaki films I'd still like to see (Kiki's Delivery Service), and I would like to see Spirited Away again. So yeah, I will do more Miyazaki films at least with in this month.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 13, 2011)

Hero.

4/5


----------



## Zero 00 (Oct 13, 2011)

X-Men: First Class.

9/10.
I like the storyline, but when it turns out Magneto on his early adult years, I saw the graphics like 2001's or what. But I like it, the middle part is really nice, has okay graphics, really good story and really good characters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 13, 2011)

The Social Network: A-

Shockingly compelling, considering its about a dude who creates a website.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Spot on about Howl. Pretty much agree with everything.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Captain America - BORING AS FUCK/10


Horrible.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Oct 13, 2011)

The town

Good movie, blake lively actually acted ok in this


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Blake Lively, the best actress since Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Michael Bay, the best director since Ed Wood.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> The characters are charming, but many are not fleshed out. Sophie herself is a respectable main character, but not highly charismatic. As a teenager, you really have no reason to like her, and as an old woman she is almost totally different to the point where they might as well be different characters.



VERY true and my main problem with the movie.

What's up with VbD being right all of the sudden? 



Violent By Design said:


> There are some Miyazaki films I'd still like to see (*Kiki's Delivery Service*), and I would like to see Spirited Away again.



You better get on that quick. And be kind. Love that movie.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Because everyone knows you can go from being a teenager to a senior without changing.

Hell, I know many people including myself who are completely different in their mid-twenties than they were in their late teens.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Because everyone knows you can go from being a teenager to a senior without changing.
> 
> Hell, I know many people including myself who are completely different in their mid-twenties than they were in their late teens.



for one - no one is "completely" different from their adolescence. 

two - i dont think youve ever met a person who aged 70 years in the blink of an eye. so i have no idea how you're using logic to battle the notion that her character change didn't flow well.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Because everyone knows you can go from being a teenager to a senior without changing.
> 
> Hell, I know many people including myself who are completely different in their mid-twenties than they were in their late teens.



Just because something makes sense in real-world terms doesn't mean it automatically translates well into story-telling... and if you want to get technical, it still doesn't make sense. People change as they grow because of their experiences not because of their age. Translating Sophie from teenager to senior magically should not make such a drastic change in personality (see: Captain Marvel).

In the case of Howl the change in personalities was just jarring and in any event I'd say neither of them were particularly compelling.

*EDIT:* VbD beat me to it.


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> for one - no one is "completely" different from their adolescence.
> 
> two - i dont think youve ever met a person who aged 70 years in the blink of an eye. so i have no idea how you're using logic to battle the notion that her character change didn't flow well.



Oh, well then it makes sense I guess. Haven't seen it.

I just took the statement out of context as a ridiculous thing to assume an individuals personality wouldn't change with age.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

_Kiki's Delivery Service_ is my favorite Miyazaki film.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2011)

black people, assemble!!


----------



## Grape (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> black people, assemble!!



...in Africa!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Present and accounted for.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

No offence to you guys but I never knew Black people watched many films other than Will Smith movies. 



> and as an old woman she is almost totally different to the point where they might as well be different characters.



I didn't think her change was too jarring actually. Her character was probably more like the old woman but she was a victim of circumstance, forced to take on a hat shop while her mother galavanted around freely. Imagine going to sleep with the belief that the worlds burden is on your shoulders to waking up without any. No one would recognise her, she could easily leave her old life and move on to something new, didn't you find it strange that all of a sudden this little girl who was scared of walking the streets barged in to the waste lands? It seemed like old age gave the confidence to have a devil may care attitude. But maybe Miyazaki should have concentrated ont his change rather than forced feeding us "War is bad" nonsense.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> black people, assemble!!



I'm here!.... but unfortuantely, I forgot to bring the fried chicken like I said I would. 



Ennoea said:


> No offence to you guys but I never knew Black people watched many films other than Will Smith movies.







> I didn't think her change was too jarring actually. Her character was probably more like the old woman but she was a victim of circumstance, forced to take on a hat shop while her mother galavanted around freely. Imagine going to sleep with the belief that the worlds burden is on your shoulders to waking up without any. No one would recognise her, she could easily leave her old life and move on to something new, didn't you find it strange that all of a sudden this little girl who was scared of walking the streets barged in to the waste lands? It seemed like old age gave the confidence to have a devil may care attitude. But maybe Miyazaki should have concentrated ont his change rather than forced feeding us "War is bad" nonsense.



I would have to watch the movie again to really discuss it since my memory is a bit fuzzy on it, but the way I remember it is that every level of Sophie's development was just very inconsistent. It wasn't like with, say, Kiki from KDS where its clear that the character starts off a certain way and then ends up an entirely different way. One second Sophie is stern, the next she is caring, the next she is in love with Howl suddenly... it was really hard to get behind what was going on. 

Then again Miyazaki isn't loved for his incredible character development.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2011)

god damn it george, this is the 3rd meeting in a row where you forgot to bring the Popeyes.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Shoot him in the knee caps VBD.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

> No offence to you guys but I never knew Black people watched many films other than Will Smith movies.



I was gonna be all like , but then, I don't know any other Black people who do myself.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> No offence to you guys but I never knew Black people watched many films other than Will Smith movies.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think her change was too jarring actually. Her character was probably more like the old woman but she was a victim of circumstance, forced to take on a hat shop while her mother galavanted around freely. Imagine going to sleep with the belief that the worlds burden is on your shoulders to waking up without any. No one would recognise her, she could easily leave her old life and move on to something new, didn't you find it strange that all of a sudden this little girl who was scared of walking the streets barged in to the waste lands? It seemed like old age gave the confidence to have a devil may care attitude. But maybe Miyazaki should have concentrated ont his change rather than forced feeding us "War is bad" nonsense.



was she scared of walking the streets? I don't remember that at all. as a teenager, she wasn't easily intimidated by a duo of soldiers trying to spit game to her. 

either way, her bravery is explained in the movie. since she is old, she essentially does not have much to lose.

but a lot of things she does still seems out of no where. she becomes too out going, too fearless considering shes talking down to grand wizards, she falls in love for no real reason (typical fantasy stuff) and all that jizz.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

I may not be black

but you guys got an extra spot for a person of color?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2011)

depends, what color


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I may not be black
> 
> but you guys got an extra spot for a person of color?



Only if you're purple.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 13, 2011)

I would be posting up my review of Hannah, but I only got 30 minutes in before my dad told me to wait for him .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> depends, what color



latin based brown


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm coloured too if anyone cares, very light south asian brown


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 13, 2011)

The Men Who Stare at Goats 

8/10

it's been a while since I seen a comedy  that was actually good.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 13, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Men Who Stare at Goats
> 
> 8/10
> 
> it's been a while since I seen a comedy  that was actually good.


That was a comedy ?

It felt like a drama to me.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Ewan McGregor practicing cloud bursting exercises at night after George Clooney claimed he did them.  That scene was hilarious.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

it's black comedy


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Gossip Girl is coming to Netflix, Ennoea.  Now we can re-watch our favorite episodes anytime!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuck off Rukia

Vampire Diaries is probably the only decent show on CW now, how the network hasn't gone off air I don't understand.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

oh man Ennoa watches Gossip Girl  O:


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

The network has its niche.  They target the young female audience.  I liked them more when they were the WB.  They at least had some good shows back then.

(Maybe Buffy The Vampire Slayer is to blame for the existence of the network?)


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

> oh man Ennoa watches Gossip Girl O:



Er look over there Micheal Bay is trying to direct an live action version of Spirited Away.

*Runs off*

I used to like the show back in it's first year, not cared for it since S2 though. What can I say, I have no defence.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 13, 2011)

it's ok

we all need our fluff


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Michael Bay has no time for a live action version of Spirited Away.  He's about to helm Stunna's favorite franchise.  The Twilight Zone.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 13, 2011)

Meh TV is made for the masses in the end, I don't mind watching fluff shows where you can just sit back and watch the show and not have to worry you might have missed out on some important detail (looking at you DW).

So what's your fluff Para?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

I wonder why.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

We should all go to the Avengers thread and rip that stupid film.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

lol, as long as there's chance of it being good, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Unless Michael Fassbender suddenly shows up to play Hawkeye... there is no chance of it being good.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Conjectures, conjectures.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

I just hope none of the avengers are sociopaths like Optimus Prime.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Stark's last line in the trailer sort of gives me that vibe.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Martial.  You need to go see The Skin I Live In.  Let us know how it is.


----------



## DeLarge (Oct 13, 2011)

Rise of the Planet Of The Apes

6/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice name.  I've always been a fan of A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## Sassy (Oct 13, 2011)

Real Steel, was quite alright.

8/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

Finally finished.

Angel Beats (The Complete Series):  A.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

I liked it.


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I liked it.



Which one? 

Your answer determines how many fingers of yours that I remove with my pliers.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Er-the Playboy show?


----------



## Jena (Oct 13, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Er-the Playboy show?





Ok, only 1 finger for that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 13, 2011)

Whew, that was close.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 13, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Finally finished.
> 
> Angel Beats (The Complete Series):  A.



I just finished that today too, on netflix. I'd give it a 7/10. I liked the ending and some of the characters, there were just too many episodes that I didn't care about at all. That's bad for a 13 episode anime.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 13, 2011)

On Netflix?  Was it in English?  

I can't watch anime in English


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2011)

_Chop Kick Panda_
​
Yes, this just happened. 

Now I want you to imagine how bad this movie must be. Imagine the sort of dribble that comes from people who can sleep at night after making this. Imagine them copying Kung Fu Panda to a shameless extent, failing to be funny with their rehashed jokes and failing to entertain with much cheaper fights.... 

Okay, you done imagining? Congratulations, *Chop Kick Panda is MUCH worse then whatever you came up with. *

Its not even CGI. No, didn't have the budget for it. Its like shoddy flash animation that generally involves one character talking to another with as little movement as possible. NOTHING HAPPENS. Seriously, you could leave the room during one of the scenes and come back and all the characters would be standing in the exact same place you left them. 

There's a plot I think but whatever. 

The main panda Zibo has a decent enough voice actor in that he seems to realize he is playing a character. Not so much with everyone else.

What's really sad is that the movie isn't bad enough to be entertaining. Its just really dull.... its available on instant streaming with Netflix if you dare. Its only 41 minutes long.  

*/10*


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Meh TV is made for the masses in the end, I don't mind watching fluff shows where you can just sit back and watch the show and not have to worry you might have missed out on some important detail (looking at you DW).
> 
> So what's your fluff Para?



I don't think I currently have any but back in the day I really liked Fushigi Yugi


----------



## Fassy (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Unless Michael Fassbender suddenly shows up to play Hawkeye... there is no chance of it being good.



 Can't have Magneto showing up in the Avengers as much as I hoped my eyes hadn't deceived me when I saw teaser after Captain America was over, because for a second I literally freaked because the back of Steve and Hulk looked like Charles and Erik (the teaser went too fast). 

I have a feeling Avengers is going to have a big fandom like the X-men First Class one did for many reasons.  Actually no, the XMFC fandom is going to combine with Avengers. 

Anyway back on topic: I saw Drive 9/10. I haven't seen a Ryan Gosling film since the Notebook and Drive wasn't what I was expecting. I loved it.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 14, 2011)

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance - 4/5
Oldboy - 5/5

On to Lady Vengeance...


----------



## Yasha (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't watch _Gossip Girls_, but I enjoy watching _Desperate Housewives_. Is that bad?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I don't watch _Gossip Girls_, but I enjoy watching _Desperate Housewives_. Is that bad?



Probably, yeah.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 14, 2011)

Pan's Labyrinth - delicious/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Fassy said:


> Can't have Magneto showing up in the Avengers as much as I hoped my eyes hadn't deceived me when I saw teaser after Captain America was over, because for a second I literally freaked because the back of Steve and Hulk looked like Charles and Erik (the teaser went too fast).


I don't think its feasible either.  But every film should leave open a role for Fassbender just in case he decides to join at the last minute.



Yasha said:


> I don't watch _Gossip Girls_, but I enjoy watching _Desperate Housewives_. Is that bad?


Yes.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> On Netflix?  Was it in English?
> 
> I can't watch anime in English



I believe it was. The dub wasn't that bad at all. Dubs seem to be improving in quality.

So you can't even watch a miyazaki film in english? They almost always have good dubs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Films are a bit different.  Princess Mononoke had a good dub.

Nic Cage's latest.  I hope someone else will see it so I don't have to.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Films are a bit different.  Princess Mononoke had a good dub.
> 
> Nic Cage's latest.  I hope someone else will see it so I don't have to.




*Spoiler*: __ 









Somehow I'm bored already just from looking at that screenshot.


----------



## Fassy (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't think its feasible either.  But every film should leave open a role for Fassbender just in case he decides to join at the last minute.
> 
> Yes.



 I have no qualms with this if Fassy decides to jump into a movie at the last minute.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2011)

Guys help. I can't decide if I want to see the _Footloose_ remake or _The Thing_ prequel.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I believe it was. The dub wasn't that bad at all. Dubs seem to be improving in quality.
> 
> So you can't even watch a miyazaki film in english? They almost always have good dubs.



anime series aren't nearly as good dubbed as subbed. even the good ones still feel empty.

miyzaki films have good dubs because they're handled by pixar and shit.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Guys help. I can't decide if I want to see the _Footloose_ remake or _The Thing_ prequel.



The Thing for sure.

The new Footloose movie just...
But, then again, the only part of the original that I like is the song, so I'm biased.

Also, if you've seen the original Thing and the 80's version then watching the new installment is a must.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

Is it a must? The movie doesn't look very good. I doubt it'll live up to its predecessors.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, _Footloose_ has been getting good reviews, while _The Thing..._


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Die Hard III - 6.5/10


So the movies get progressively worse. This one has Samuel L. Jackson in it as a sidekick and he does a competent job. The movie is all right; decent gunfights, explosions, car chases. It just doesn't have that feel of a Die Hard movie. 

John doesn't kill all the bad guys for one thing.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 14, 2011)

Just saw the Trespass trailer. What the fuck is Kidman doing in this piece of crap.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Is it a must? The movie doesn't look very good. I doubt it'll live up to its predecessors.


You can't watch the other two and then not watch the new one.
...unless you're a hipster.

Maybe "must" is too strong. "Probably should". There we go. That's better.



Stunna said:


> Yeah, _Footloose_ has been getting good reviews, while _The Thing..._


Really? 

You'd think that topping a movie about a walking Frankenstein vegetable wouldn't be hard...


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2011)

_Footloose_ has a 74% approval rating, as compared to _The Thing's_... 28%?

It's gone down by 5% since I last checked it this morning.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Speaking of Fassbender.  Here is the trailer for the film that will get him a Best Actor nomination:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62nelnMXW3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

Jena said:


> You can't watch the other two and then not watch the new one.
> ...unless you're a hipster.
> 
> Maybe "must" is too strong. "Probably should". There we go. That's better.



 WHAT?! VBD AINT NO COT DANG HIPSTER


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> _Chop Kick Panda_
> ​
> Yes, this just happened.
> 
> ...


  what compelled you to even watch this?


----------



## G (Oct 14, 2011)

Johny English Reborn
7,5/10


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Die Hard III - 6.5/10
> 
> 
> So the movies get progressively worse. This one has Samuel L. Jackson in it as a sidekick and he does a competent job. The movie is all right; decent gunfights, explosions, car chases. It just doesn't have that feel of a Die Hard movie.
> ...



Is that the one where he walks into a bad neighborhood with a racist billboard strapped on him?

love that shit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, _Footloose_ has been getting good reviews, while _The Thing..._



So? Who cares? If there's one thing I hate most about general movie goers it's this constant need to cite Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic. Those two sites are made up of nothing more than a bunch of MTV generation critics-- seriously, they'll accept a review from any blogspot schmuck, as well as the bottom-of-the-barrel "journalists" from Variety and other parasitic websites. Stop putting stock into two of the worst film critic sites the internet has to offer---go see the movie for yourself and more importantly, judge the film for yourself. I don't care what type of reviews 'Footloose' is getting, I'd see a reject version of 'The Thing' twenty times over before I'd ever sit through that shit. And if you'd like two prime examples of why Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic can kiss my ass, look no further than recent films like 'Speed Racer' and 'Special'-- two flicks that are significantly better than what their scores indicate.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 14, 2011)

I was with you until the last sentence.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 14, 2011)

~Gesy~ said:


> I was with you until the last sentence.



I'll bet dollars to doughnuts you've never even heard of 'Special', much less actually seen it.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 14, 2011)

*Gone with the Wind - 10/10*

truly a classic.

*3.10 to Yuma - 8/10*

I give this 8 for Russell Crowe, otherwise it was mostly shit.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

good reviews = high metarating ~_~?


----------



## Kobe (Oct 14, 2011)

wut?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

that guy in your sig looks like Hisoka :ho.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 14, 2011)

He's Hide from X Japan. 

R.I.P


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what compelled you to even watch this?


This.

I don't even think that the Dreamworks Kung Fu Panda films are any good.  I would never watch that crap.

I'm posting this for Stunna since I think he is probably looking forward to it.


*Spoiler*: _New Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ib-fOy94FU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> what compelled you to even watch this?





Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> I don't even think that the Dreamworks Kung Fu Panda films are any good.  I would never watch that crap.



Because occasionally a bad movie is bad in an entertaining way and I love that stuff. I loved The Patriot, Troll 2 and Mario Bros. for that reason. 

Sadly, Chop Kick Panda didn't fit the bill.



Kobe said:


> *3.10 to Yuma - 8/10*
> 
> I give this 8 for Russell Crowe, otherwise it was mostly shit.



Glad I'm not the only one who hated that movie...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

"They are killing him.  And then they are going to kill me.  OH MY GOOOOOOODD!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> "They are killing him.  And then they are going to kill me.  OH MY GOOOOOOODD!!!!!!!!!!"



How dare you misquote it!  

"They're eating her!.. and then they're gonna eat me! OH MY GOODDDDDD!!!!!!!!"

As for the actual Kung Fu Panda, I didn't enjoy it the way everyone else did but its still much better then what Dreamworks usually puts out.


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This.
> 
> I don't even think that the Dreamworks Kung Fu Panda films are any good.  I would never watch that crap.
> 
> ...



STOP RAPING MY CHILDHOOD YOU ASSHOLES

Seriously. Chipmunks had little credibility to begin with and yet somehow they made it worse.

Fuck. I used to think the Christmas movie was bad until they started making this shit. Now it's masterful by comparison.
Don't get me wrong, I love it for nostalgic value, but from an objective standpoint The Chipmunks cartoons/records were pretty terrible.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

That trailer was better than the trailer for the Avengers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

*Angels with Dirty Faces (1938)*​

One of the most underrated films from the 30s is Angels with Dirty Faces. A great crime thriller in an era where the Hays Code was in full effect, and censorship shackled movies down in chains. This movie was banned in quite a few countries, and didn't get a seal of approval when it came out over here. Needless to say, it's a hidden gem in the great Michael Curtiz's library of classics. For those who don't know, Curtiz is a great film director from Hungry, responsible for Yankee Doodle Dandy, The Adventures of Robin Hood and his most famous film; Casablanca. 

The movie follows two young boys, who are running from the cops after getting caught trying to steal stuff from a parked train. One boy, our protagonist Rocky Sullivan (James Cagney) gets caught, while the other Jerry Connolly (Pat O'Brien) gets away. Sullivan is sent to Juvenile Hall, and from then on spirals into a life of crime, where he becomes an infamous mobster. Connolly on the other hand rediscovers himself, and becomes a priest who tries to clean up the neighborhood. 

The two re-acquaint and become good friends once more. Connolly tries desperately to give the poor kids in his area a place to play Basketball and stay out of trouble. The group of kids however are bad seeds (these kids are played by the then famous acting posse; the Dead End Kids) and look up to Sullivan as a hero. Connolly is then determined to take down his best friend, for the hope that he would stop influencing crime. Sullivan himself, a kid hearted fellow can't stay away from the thug life, and he gets himself involved in a massive scandal. Sullivan is hell-bent on getting revenge on his lawyer Frazier (Humphrey Bogart) since Fraizer is backing out on giving Sullivan money after Sullivan took the blame for a prior crime they had conspired. 

The storyline is actually quite engaging, with a bunch of small twist and turns. Sullivan, though seemingly a simple individual is very cunning, and he the way he manipulates his enemies really does make him look like an idol to look up too. 

The character development, at least for Sullivan is great. We get to see glimpse of him being a good guy, and build genuine sympathy for him. One scene, he decides to step in for his pastor friend as a referee for a Basketball game. When Connolly was refing, the kids were fouling and breaking just about every rule you can think of in Basketball. Sullivan took over, and started teaching the kids a lesson by giving them treatment, by tripping them and other light hearted shenanigans. Granted, this scene went on about 2 minutes too long, it was a great way to show case the two sides to this anti-hero. But at times he just does gangsta stuff, and he looks like a total boss. Not to mention he has a very old school 1920's charm to him, plus he's like 5"0 tall which makes him even seem more "larger than life".



Rocky Sullivan: 'Morning, gentlemen. Nice day for a murder. "



 The other characters are not too interesting, with the Dead End Kids being somewhat annoying. The kids in the movie are very, very campy - but the script is well written enough that you can still laugh at some of the stuff they do. They're also a great plot device for showing how kids can easily be drawn into a life of crime.




"Rocky Sullivan: Suppose the dough is hot? Nobody knows that but you and me.

Father Jerry: That's just it.

Rocky Sullivan: Oh, come on, don't be such an angel. You wanna get the center built, don't you? Well, go ahead - get it started.
Father Jerry: Sure I wanna get it started; but I don't wanna get it started on rotten foundations.

Rocky Sullivan: Aw, don't be a sucker!

Father Jerry: All right, Rocky, supposin' I take the money... and I kid myself that it's a means to an end - well it isn't. It never will be. Inside the center my boys would be clean... and outside they'd be surrounded by the same rotten corruption and crime and criminals. Yes, yourself included. Criminals on all sides for my boys to look up to and revere... and respect and admire and imitate. What earthly good is it for me to teach that honesty is the best policy when all around they see that dishonesty is a better policy? That the hoodlum and the gangster is looked up to with the same respect as the successful businessman or the popular hero? You and the Fraziers and the Keefers and all the rest of those rotten politicians you've got in the palm of your hand. Yes, and you've got my boys, too. Whatever I teach them, you... you show me up. You show them the easiest way - the quickest way is with a racket or a gun.

Rocky Sullivan: Well, it's so, ain't it?

Father Jerry: Yes, it's so... God help us. "



The acting is great all around. James Cagney steals the show, he just demands attention in every scene he is in. With Pat O'Brien and Humphrey Bogart there, how could you go wrong?

The subplot of Jerry wanting Sullivan to pretend to be a coward so the kids can stop looking up too him was a great way of portraying what a hero really is. It also leads to the question of, "Is Sullivan truly a coward?". I love themes and plot points that are left for interpretation.

This is a great old school crime movie. I recommend tit just about anyone. It's old, so there are some things people might not be adjusted too, but I think in general you will leave with a positive experience. Aside from the campyness of the teenagers in this movie, everything else is good ol gangster fun. A great blend of comedy, drama, actions and thrills. See it. 

*4.5/5*


----------



## Ash (Oct 14, 2011)

Just came back from The Thing (2011).

Oh. My. God.

Is all I have to say. I love movies with a good monster, and this movie made my eyes ejaculate, then bleed. It even made me jump a few times. The story is, well, nonexistent. But it does a decent job of setting up for the original. It's not perfect, but what are you gonna do. Thing gets a 9/10 from me.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The only part I didn't like was the ending inside the space ship. I was afraid it was going to get too sci-fi and stupid, but they brilliantly bypassed all that and left it to mystery.

That was all it would have taken to ruin the entire movie, to make some bullshit ending where they figure out how to get into the ships systems, decipher the alien language, find out it was on a mission to take over Earth and then set the ship to auto-destruct, leaving the two heroes to mack it and get killed somewhere offscreen.


 

Now I have to find my DVD of the next part.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

I always hated the Alvin and the Chipmunks show.


Sorry, no movie reviews of cartoons today folks .


----------



## Furious George (Oct 14, 2011)

Ash said:


> Just came back from The Thing (2011).
> 
> Oh. My. God.
> 
> ...



The Thing is one of my favorite movies ever. 9 out of 10.... I dunno...


----------



## Ash (Oct 14, 2011)

Furious George said:


> The Thing is one of my favorite movies ever. 9 out of 10.... I dunno...



I loved the original very much. The monster was one of the most memorable of any other movie. The new movie fleshes it out a little more (literally) and reminded me a lot of Resident Evil or Silent Hill monsters, while still leaving it as utterly mysterious and iconic as the original did. The _Thing_ itself is the reason I loved this movie so much. Monsters, blood and violence. Where can you go wrong? Besides what AVPR did...


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

When you guys talk about the original version of the Thing, do you mean the 50s version or the 80s version?

I thought the 50s one was pretty stupid but the 80s one was alright, that's why I'm asking.

EDIT: Nevermind. I forgot that the 50s one is _the Thing from Another World_, not _the Thing_.


----------



## Ash (Oct 14, 2011)

They do nothing but confuse us when they name all these movies so similarly.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2011)

The Thing (original): A+

It is- in my opinion- probably the scariest horror film ever made. Perfect buildup and a perfect pay-off.

The Thing (2011): B-

Enjoyable, but not as good. There is little buildup and eventually it just becomes a CGI-fest. Still, it has some impressive CGI and I do like how it remembered what little the first film revealed about what happened in the camp (the axe in the door, etc). 

Review should be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Martial, go see The Skin I Live In.  We need your review.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 14, 2011)

I always liked the Alvin and the Chipmunks cartoon. I've never seen any of the movies though. I don't want to ruin my memories of the cartoon.

edit:



Violent By Design said:


> anime series aren't nearly as good dubbed as subbed. even the good ones still feel empty.
> 
> miyzaki films have good dubs because they're handled by pixar and shit.



I pretty much agree with this. Sometime though it's nice not to have to read subtitles when watching a long anime series.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2011)

*Hanna*-It was a decent action flick ,and had a little more story to it than most action thrillers. My only problem is that I really didn't find any of the characters all that likeable. 

*My rating*: 6.7/10



Stunna said:


> _Footloose_ has a 74% approval rating, as compared to _The Thing's_... 28%?
> 
> It's gone down by 5% since I last checked it this morning.



I wouldn't trust RT . They gave Paranormal Craptivity an 80% while giving Law Abiding Citizen a 30% .

I'd see anything over a musical. I still can't believe my dad talked me into watching Rocky Horror Picture Show . He got me to watch it to see if he missed something that actually made it so appealing to people .


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

well

Law Abiding Citizen was a shit sandwhich...


----------



## Parallax (Oct 14, 2011)

Now that I think about it it's like LR is the anti Stunna


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> well
> 
> Law Abiding Citizen was a shit sandwhich...



The ending for Law Abiding Citizen was horrendous.  I liked the film for about an hour I guess.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 14, 2011)

The Nanny Diaries :33 8/10
300 6/10
Paperman 4/10


----------



## Stunna (Oct 14, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Now that I think about it it's like LR is the anti Stunna


lol, what? How? 

*The Phantom Menace*

I still really like this movie. Me and one of my friends showed it to another friend of ours who had never seen it before; he enjoyed it too.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2011)

Stunna said:


> lol, what? How?
> 
> *The Phantom Menace*
> 
> I still really like this movie. Me and one of my friends showed it to another friend of ours who had never seen it before; he enjoyed it too.


Go ahead Stunna, we haven't had a Star Wars argument in about 20 pages .



Parallax said:


> well
> 
> Law Abiding Citizen was a shit sandwhich...



I thought it was decent. The biggest problem I've heard is how unrealistic it is.

People shouldn't go into movies expecting realism .


----------



## Jena (Oct 14, 2011)

The Thing (1982) - 10/10
Everyone's rewatching this movie this week.  
What can I say? It's creepy and amazing.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Martial, go see The Skin I Live In.  We need your review.



Probably not till DVD, lol.

Man, you guys really need to stop taking Rotten Tomatoes so seriously. It's an interesting website, but just because a movie gets 100% doesn't mean its a great movie and just because it gets 0% doesn't mean its an incredibly bad movie.

Every critic has their own system. 2 stars and under is usually a rotten. 3 stars and higher (and this is presuming everyone gives a 4-5 star rating) is usually a fresh tomato. 

But most critics arent sure about 2.5 stars. Sometimes its a rotten. Sometimes its a fresh, depending on the critic.

So is 100% that impressive if all ratings were 3 stars? People taking the % so seriously (For or against) will then expect a great movie, not a good one, and will likely be a little pissed.

This is why mass-critic websites usually aren't that reliable. It's better to actually read reviews and get concrete opinions that hopefully mirror your own.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm curious about that film because I actually read reviews.  I also realize that its unlikely it will ever screen in my market.  I won't be able to see it in theaters.  You are supposed to be the big horror man on campus.  This is one of those instances in which we need your help.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 14, 2011)

Use forums and list to judge what movies to see. If the community of people that you communicate too have good taste, then just watch what ever movies are mentioned a lot. 

The butthurt argument of reviews never work always annoys me. There is no formula to knowing what you will like before you try it, but naturally if something is praised it will likely have a higher chance of giving a person pleasure versus something that is hated. 


MartialHorror said:


> Probably not till DVD, lol.
> 
> Man, you guys really need to stop taking Rotten Tomatoes so seriously. It's an interesting website, but just because a movie gets 100% doesn't mean its a great movie and just because it gets 0% doesn't mean its an incredibly bad movie.
> 
> ...



This. A 100% doesn't actually mean that the movie is perfect (and many movies that have 100%s on RT are actually bad), it just means that all the critics generally gave it a positive review.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 14, 2011)

Drive and Moneyball both had great ratings recently.  I wasn't crazy about either of them.

Did you guys hear the synopsis for the Taken sequel.  This time the daughter saves her parents.  Seriously?  Its like the creators have no idea what made the film a hit in the first place.

Besides... I thought the daughter was going to be a musician?  BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 14, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Drive and Moneyball both had great ratings recently.  I wasn't crazy about either of them.
> 
> Did you guys hear the synopsis for the Taken sequel.  This time the daughter saves her parents.  Seriously?  Its like the creators have no idea what made the film a hit in the first place.
> 
> Besides... I thought the daughter was going to be a musician?  BWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


 I heard that too . Seriously, I couldn't think of a dumber sequel .


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 14, 2011)

You guys cant be serious with the Taken sequel, thats some shit right there 

*The Princess Bride :: 8.4/10 :: B*

I usually don't care for parody's (in this case spoof seems like the better word) but thankfully I didn't know what I was going to watch before I put it on, so I was pleasantly surprised. The camp was well done, its another one of those timeless movies. Also all the fencing scenes looked pretty damn real, impressive.


----------



## Xion (Oct 15, 2011)

Now I just saw *Let Me In*.

7/10

Not nearly as good as *Let The Right One In* (which I'd rate as high as a 9.2/10 - it's easily up there with Pan's Labyrinth as one of the best films I have ever seen) as it was way too heavy-handed in its delivery and it did away with pretty much all the ambiguity - moral, sexual, and otherwise - that made the original such a masterpiece. If I wanted to be spoonfed the plot, I'd watch any other generic Hollywood movie. Maybe a Michael Bay flick like Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen Moon's Darkside or something.

However it did have some nuances to it and it was pretty much a direct copy of its far superior predecessor. So it does deserve points as it is still a good film even on its own right, just not to the standard of the original. The again, not many remakes are.


----------



## Ash (Oct 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Thing (1982) - 10/10
> Everyone's rewatching this movie this week.
> What can I say? It's creepy and amazing.



I'm watching it right now and I concur with that score. 

I haven't seen it in a while, I completely forgot about a lot of things. It's great seeing all the references that are in the new movie. It's actually making me want to watch it again


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Batman: Year One :: 9.2/10 :: A*

Easily the best DC animated movie. It followed the graphic novel for the most part, and made the action scenes even more badass. It also has some of the best animation ive ever seen from a western studio, y'know that's not a theatrical Disney movie. Overall, I am really impressed. Cranston played a perfect Gordon. Really the only blemish is Batman's voice actor, and its not because its not Conroy (im not one of _those_ fans). The VA just didn't fit 100%, he was okay as Batman but he didn't do a good Bruce. I think the guy who did Batman's VA in Earth 2 movie or the guy who does the voice in YJ would have been a better choice. But yeah, im bitching because really thats the only "flaw" in this pretty much flawless adaptation.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 15, 2011)

The Thing (2011) - 6/10
Lady Vengeance -  7/10


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

*Drive*

I extremely enjoyed this one.  I haven't walked out of a theater feeling like it was worth every penny.  I pretty much went in expecting a violent film with good performances and that's what I got. Gosgling give one of the best performances of the year, but sadly I think he will get overlooked which quite frankly sucks.  It's so minimal at times but he gets incredibly intense, hard to believe this was the guy in Lars and the Real Girl. I really recommend this one, it may just be my favorite movie of the year I really dug it.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I'm curious about that film because I actually read reviews.  I also realize that its unlikely it will ever screen in my market.  I won't be able to see it in theaters.  You are supposed to be the big horror man on campus.  This is one of those instances in which we need your help.



I dont think its playing near me either. Plus, the last movie you guys made me see turned out to be rather underwhelming (Black Swan). 

Plus, it sounds more like a drama-thriller. I'd rather watch a movie where sharks jump into the air and eat people.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

yeah fuck good storylines


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *Drive*
> 
> I extremely enjoyed this one.  I haven't walked out of a theater feeling like it was worth every penny.  I pretty much went in expecting a violent film with good performances and that's what I got. Gosgling give one of the best performances of the year, but sadly I think he will get overlooked which quite frankly sucks.  It's so minimal at times but he gets incredibly intense, hard to believe this was the guy in Lars and the Real Girl. I really recommend this one, it may just be my favorite movie of the year I really dug it.


At a PGA Tour event last weekend.  A man attempted to throw a hot dog at Tiger Woods.  Yes.  It was a very weird story.  Apparently Ryan Gosling's character in Drive inspired him.  He wanted to do something epic.  He wanted to be a real hero.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DSVDcw6iW8[/YOUTUBE]

Link for story:


----------



## Nakor (Oct 15, 2011)

Jena said:


> The Thing (1982) - 10/10
> Everyone's rewatching this movie this week.
> What can I say? It's creepy and amazing.



The Thing is probably my favorite horror movie. I may go to see the new one since it is a prequel to the original and I'm a little curious about how the other camp dealt with The Thing. I should probably re-watch the original before.



Rukia said:


> At a PGA Tour event last weekend.  A man attempted to throw a hot dog at Tiger Woods.  Yes.  It was a very weird story.  Apparently Ryan Gosling's character in Drive inspired him.  He wanted to do something epic.  He wanted to be a real hero.



 I saw this a few days ago. It's so ridiculous. I like how after he threw it, he just gave up to the police immediately.


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

Martyrs rule.

Anyone seen George Harrison Living in the Material World?

Think I'm gonna peep it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 15, 2011)

The Thing (new) - 2/10. New word in the definition of "unnecessary".

The Thing (Carpenter's) - 8/10. Re-watched it to clean the bad taste out of my mouth. What a masterpiece of suspense.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Martyrs rule.
> 
> Anyone seen George Harrison Living in the Material World?
> 
> Think I'm gonna peep it.



yeah I reviewed it here lol


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

> Plus, it sounds more like a drama-thriller. I'd rather watch a movie where sharks jump into the air and eat people.



Oh MH you're exactly like my brother.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

different strokes for different folks

ain't no shame in liking violence and explosions over character development and feelings


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

But Para if we aren't elitist in the film section then we fail as film fans

Nah I love violence. My brothers theory is that as long as a film is gruesome enough, no matter how bad, it's a worth watching.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 15, 2011)

well I wouldn't go that far...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 15, 2011)

Well he claims to be an Eli Roth fan so yeah, he's a moron half the time. He also told me Prince of Persia was an old fashioned good time.


----------



## Grape (Oct 15, 2011)

Parallax said:


> different strokes for different folks
> 
> ain't no shame in liking violence and explosions over character development and feelings



Yes there is.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

The Thing:  B-

Better than I thought it would be.  I was entertained.  I still don't understand how crappy horror films like Splice get better critical acclaim than this.

I like to scout talent in the acting community.  I like to already be a fan of an actor/actress when they finally make it big.  Boasting about how I noticed him/her first is always an enjoyable privilege.  I really like Mary Elizabeth Winstead.  And I have liked her for a long time.  This was not her big breakout role.  She still isn't at that stage.  But she did well here.  She did the best she could with the script that was given.

Favorite moment was when the black helicopter pilot went to investigate the monster.  Everyone in the theater laughed because we assumed that the poor black man would die first.  

I also liked when Mary Elizabeth Winstead basically took over and caused factions to form.  Wish that angle had lasted longer.

The monster was creepy.  A crawling monster with monster body parts and conjoined human heads.  The monster was constantly growing and mutating.  There is just something creepy and repulsive about that.

The film made me a little curious about Antarctica.  The film focused on a Norwegian crew.  Antarctica is kind of far from Norway.  How many different countries are active down there I wonder.

Like I said... decent film.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Carlito's Way :: 9.3/10 :: A*

Had to watch it again after all these months. Couldn't get it off my mind. Definitely in my top. The screenplay, the acting, the dialogue...its all so well done. The camerawork is superb, next time just pay attention to the way it pans around the scenes; pure perfection. How they shot the end at the train station was fucking genius. It adds so much more tension to an already good scene. Man, I dont even know. Its just a good really good movie, and very underrated. It takes a familiar concept, that could have easily been generic, and executes it so great that it feels fresh.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 15, 2011)

Ash said:


> I'm watching it right now and I concur with that score.
> 
> I haven't seen it in a while, I completely forgot about a lot of things. It's great seeing all the references that are in the new movie. It's actually making me want to watch it again


The Thing is my favorite John Carpenter movie. 

It's too bad he's a has-been now .



Parallax said:


> different strokes for different folks
> 
> ain't no shame in liking violence and explosions over character development and feelings


I like story as much as the next guy, but there's nothing wrong with liking a movie for only its action . I consider Blade I and II great movies just for their action. Well that and Blade is a complete boss .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 15, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Well he claims to be an Eli Roth fan so yeah, he's a moron half the time. He also told me Prince of Persia was an old fashioned good time.



Dude, he is like me then! I thought PoP was pretty fun and I.......well, Im not sure about Eli Roth. I think he has talent, but his ego sort of blocks it from fully blooming.

For the record, I do like a good story. It just comes down to whether or not it interests me.

Oi, one thing about The Thing remake 
*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell happened to Winstead's character? I guess we have to presume she froze to death, since no one finds her the next day at the camp. Something tells me there were scenes that were snipped out.

I did really like the tie in to the original film, however, with the two Norweigan dudes in the helicopter. Poor Lars.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Dude, he is like me then! I thought PoP was pretty fun and I.......well, Im not sure about Eli Roth. I think he has talent, but his ego sort of blocks it from fully blooming.
> 
> For the record, I do like a good story. It just comes down to whether or not it interests me.
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I assumed she used the other vehicle.  She was told about that Russian camp that was 50 miles away.

I liked the touch with the dog at the end.  It was easy to forget that the dog was attacked/killed earlier in the film.  Most of my theater probably forgot since everyone seemed confused by the ending.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 15, 2011)

*Footloose [2011]*

Man, this movie was a lot of fun. It's messages are mixed, but it's really got that cheesy musical charm down pat.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 15, 2011)

*Batman Year One*, just watched it again. Still good, BUT it is kind fast paced. Most obvious is the ending, which you could tell the budget or something was running out so they just had to hurry the movie up. Still really good, I guess the fact that I read the GN the gaps automatically filled in for me. Still like a 9/10.


----------



## Jena (Oct 15, 2011)

Moulin Rouge- 10/10
Fuck the haters, I love this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 15, 2011)

Se7en -  A


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

2001: A Space Odyssey 8/10

Not as good as I remembered it to be, but having said that it's hard not to admit that the film is a Technical marvel. It's pretty much a directing masterclass, and the amount of effort and detail that's been put in to this movie is outstanding. The narrative however is lacking, dialogue is sparse and there's zero exposition here, and it really doesn't explore anything other than space so the average moviegoer really wouldn't like this film. 

I'm still shocked at how it doesn't look date whatsoever, the Stargate sequence is incredible.


----------



## Bioness (Oct 16, 2011)

American Psycho

7.3/10

Was entertaining and had a nice mindfuck moment at the end.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 16, 2011)

First Class: C+ it had its moment, specifically the last 20 minutes, But the pacing was terrible, the characters were mostly crap, and it just wasn't all that good. and i am a guy who like the Last stand despite its flaws


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia: I was mainly refering though to how it tied into the original film....

Please tell me that you've seen the original film Rukia...


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 16, 2011)

A Tale of Two Sisters - 7.7/10

A Tale of Two Sisters - 8/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Rukia: I was mainly refering though to how it tied into the original film....
> 
> Please tell me that you've seen the original film Rukia...


I don't think I've seen the original.  I certainly don't remember this type of creature.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

> I don't think I've seen the original. I certainly don't remember this type of creature.



You haven't seen Carpenter's Thing? If you haven't then make sure to watch it, it's pretty damn good.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought he was referring to _The Thing from Another World._ The original-original.


----------



## Grape (Oct 16, 2011)

Batman Year One - 6/10

Kind of boring, but Cranston's Gordan was dope. He even looked like Cranston.

Batman voice kind of sucked :/


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2011)

*Attack of the Clones: D*

I've returned to rating because sometimes I can't be bothered to explain my sentiments.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You haven't seen Carpenter's Thing? If you haven't then make sure to watch it, it's pretty damn good.


I watch a lot of films.  But I really don't look back very often.  I'm hesitant to watch something that came out thirty years ago.  I'm not VBD.



Stunna said:


> *Attack of the Clones: D*
> 
> I've returned to rating because sometimes I can't be bothered to explain my sentiments.


I think it's the worst out of the six.  The love story is the film equivalent of waterboarding.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICSNhMSaVgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You haven't seen Carpenter's Thing? If you haven't then make sure to watch it, it's pretty damn good.


I consider Carpenter's Thing to be one of the greatest horror movies of all time .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I think it's the worst out of the six.  The love story is the film equivalent of waterboarding.


I     agree.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

> But I really don't look back very often. I'm hesitant to watch something that came out thirty years ago. I'm not VBD.



No reason to be hesitant, it's aged pretty well.


----------



## G (Oct 16, 2011)

Napoleon Dynamite 10/10
I watch that movie every weekend.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 16, 2011)

*Captain America - C*

The pacing was too fast for my liking, everything felt so underdeveloped especially Bucky. Was still a good watch though hasn't dampened my excitement for the Avengers.

I really liked Howard Stark, i hope Whedon brings him up when Steve and Tony meet.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 16, 2011)

The Venture Brothers season 3

it's not as off the walls ridiculous as season 2 and has a slower start but it's still top quality.  The best episodes were definitely the 2 part finale and it was really cool to see a lot more insight in the characters.  

Initially it was one of those expectations vs results that made part 3 kinda a weird start for me, since I pretty much wanted Season 2 pt.2 but instead I got something that was just as good, quality wise, despite not expecting it.

great season, great show


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

Just found out Kenneth Branagh directed Thor. Finally have a reason to watch it.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

Mask of the Phantasm- 8/10
I really liked this movie, but I didn't love it. I'm not really sure why I didn't fall head-over-heels for it, since it seems that everyone else has, but I definitely enjoyed it. 

Now I'm strongly tempted to have an animated Batman movie marathon.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I don't think I've seen the original.  I certainly don't remember this type of creature.



WATCH IT ASAP! Despite being close to 30 years old, the special effects and monster designs are much better. There are only two scenes that haven't aged well and they aren't that bad (an obvious green screen at the end and a character clearly being a dummy while getting munched on).

If you thought the remake was 'decent', the original is almost perfect.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

40 minutes in to Thor, the editing is kinda terrible.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 16, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> WATCH IT ASAP! Despite being close to 30 years old, the special effects and monster designs are much better. There are only two scenes that haven't aged well and they aren't that bad (an obvious green screen at the end and a character clearly being a dummy while getting munched on).
> 
> If you thought the remake was 'decent', the original is almost perfect.


John Carpenter's version is not the original MH .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> 40 minutes in to Thor, the editing is kinda terrible.


The second worst film I have seen this year.  Green Hornet is the only film I hated more.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> John Carpenter's version is not the original MH .



Yes, but because I haven't seen it, it doesnt exist.

(I actually intend to watch all 3 when the new one comes to DVD).


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

Thor 6/10

The art direction was very nice here and the action set pieces were quite entertaining, even if alittle forgettable. But the best thing here are the special effects, and how they bring Asgard to life. The space shots were quite stunning. But the film was just too fragmented for me to enjoy it. The earth story line doesn't flow at all with anything, and the character arc of Jane was pointless and quite terrible, and let's not even get in to the romance. 

This film should have concentrated on Thor and Loki's from their childhood to their present day characters, they should have explored the differences between the two, and the eventual build up to the sides they choose. Instead we got haphazard scenes of good and evil in their most simplistic forms, kind of like a bad cartoon series. This could have been great, but it's just cookie cutter mediocre. Having said that I did enjoy it, but it could have been much more, feels like studios meddled alot here.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The second worst film I have seen this year.  Green Hornet is the only film I hated more.



If _Thor's_ one of the worst you've seen this year, you must not have seen a lot of bad movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 16, 2011)

Reading up about avengers, Downey Jnr sounds egotistical.


----------



## VioNi (Oct 16, 2011)

Stephen King's Dreamcatcher  8.5/10 

Very good. Creepy as hell too. I loved it even. My problem was that a lot of times it seemed like it was all dragging, that said, it was great.


----------



## Pink Floyd (Oct 16, 2011)

Bad Teacher - 5/10

Who wrote the ending? Some of the laziest script writing I've ever seen. The ending couldn't have been more random, with little to no character development from beginning to end to have Cameron Diaz's character react the way that she did. The movie had very little continuity in-between most scenes. 

This movie should be a 1/10, but I give it 4 more for Christine Smith's perfect bewbs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

Stunna, I really haven't seen a lot of bad films this year.  I have seen a fucking ton of mediocre films.  But downright bad?  Not too many.





VioNi said:


> Stephen King's Dreamcatcher  8.5/10


Seriously?  That review is a lot more favorable than mine would be.

Paul - C.

Nick Frost and Simon Pegg are both very likable.  And there were definitely some laughs to be had.  Messy plot.  Not as good as it could have been.

"Maybe because I'm speaking English you fucking idiot".  "Our ship takes off very slowly.  It's a little awkward."


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 16, 2011)

Review of The Thing is finally up in sig.

Phew, that was a pain.....


----------



## Nakor (Oct 16, 2011)

Jena said:


> Mask of the Phantasm- 8/10
> I really liked this movie, but I didn't love it. I'm not really sure why I didn't fall head-over-heels for it, since it seems that everyone else has, but I definitely enjoyed it.
> 
> Now I'm strongly tempted to have an animated Batman movie marathon.



I agree with you on Mask of the Phantasm. It was good, but maybe I was expecting more since it was hyped so much. 

You should start with Batman: Under the Red Hood. Now that is a fantastic movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

Phantasm was great.  The final showdown at the theme park.  Mark Hamill as the Joker.  What could be better?


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I agree with you on Mask of the Phantasm. It was good, but maybe I was expecting more since it was hyped so much.


I feel the same. The way it was praised I was expecting so much more.
Don't get me wrong, it was a good movie, it just wasn't amazing.



> You should start with Batman: Under the Red Hood. Now that is a fantastic movie.


I've seen that! pek
I _really_ like that movie. For a cartoon movie about a grown man who dresses like a bat, it's incredibly moving. One of my favorite parts is near the beginning...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Right before Robin dies, after he's exhausted his attempts to escape, he has this resolute look on his face that was incredibly emotional.






Rukia said:


> Phantasm was great.  The final showdown at the theme park.  Mark Hamill as the Joker.  What could be better?


That was awesome.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 16, 2011)

Holy shit.  Shakespeare never wrote a word?  I'm going to have to watch Anonymous.


----------



## Jena (Oct 16, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Shakespeare never wrote a word?  I'm going to have to watch Anonymous.



Please tell me you know that it's just a theory and it hasn't been proven either way.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 16, 2011)

im hoping that was sarcasm on rukias part.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 17, 2011)

The Way Back - 10/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2011)

AND IT"S DIRECTED BY THE GUY WHO MADE SUCH CLASSICS LIKE........"Godzilla"..."10,000 BC", "The Day After Tomorrow"...


----------



## Nakor (Oct 17, 2011)

Jena said:


> I've seen that! pek
> I _really_ like that movie. For a cartoon movie about a grown man who dresses like a bat, it's incredibly moving. One of my favorite parts is near the beginning...
> 
> 
> ...



That scene was awesome! I was surprised that a scene like that was in a batman cartoon. It was kind of brutal.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Reading up about avengers, Downey Jnr sounds egotistical.


I read some article in either Empire or EW that just made RDJ sound like a jerk.  He insisted that Iron Man had to be in the opening scene.  And just conducted himself like an arrogant ass the whole interview.  I like the guy.  But I think he's trying too hard to be cool.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2011)

Alien 3

The more I watch this, the worse it gets. I read there were a lot of problems during the making of this, that explains the quality. But I'm not sure if this is worse than Ressurrection. It's been a while since I watched that, but I remember it was a mess.



Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Shakespeare never wrote a word?  I'm going to have to watch Anonymous.





MartialHorror said:


> AND IT"S DIRECTED BY THE GUY WHO MADE SUCH CLASSICS LIKE........"Godzilla"..."10,000 BC", "The Day After Tomorrow"...



At first I didn't know what you guys were talking about, but then I googled it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



.............................................................................................................


----------



## Grape (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen Alien or Aliens, so I'm gonna watch Aliens now.

If it sucks, I blame you all for wasting my time.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

> I don't think I have ever seen Alien or Aliens, so I'm gonna watch Aliens now.
> 
> If it sucks, I blame you all for wasting my time.



Watch Alien first, and then Aliens. If you think they suck then you suck.

Just saw the trailer, that film is gonna bomb. And what's with all the explosions?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Footloose - 6/10

So some girl talked me into seeing this last night. Well, technically I suggested it but she did bring up the movie (natural progression of a date--she might as well have made me go).

Anyway, I have never seen the original so I didn't know what I was getting into.  Lots of dancing. Lots of corny jokes. Lots of teenage lameness. 

It wasn't too bad, I guess.


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2011)

Phantom of the Opera (1943)- 6/10 
The ultimate tale of a stalker.
There was nothing wrong with this version, but it just bored me. I was going to give it a 5 but I bumped it up a point because it did a decent job with Technicolor. The 1925 version is much better.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _It seems plausible to me_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBmnkk0QW3Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: _It seems plausible to me_
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBmnkk0QW3Q[/YOUTUBE]


But I don't understand, there isn't a monster or a natural disaster to smash shit up. How can Roland make this movie?

And that pun at 1:37 physically hurt.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Now you're just trolling Rukia

It looks fucking stupid, like the Davinchi code except here noone cares whatsoever.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 17, 2011)

Lord Of The Rings: Fellowship Of The Ring 9.5/10

Fist time seeing it and didn't expect it to be this good.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 17, 2011)

you gonna watch its sequels ^?


----------



## Kirath (Oct 17, 2011)

The Thing (1982) - 9/10


----------



## Kirath (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The second worst film I have seen this year.  Green Hornet is the only film I hated more.



I liked Thor, Green Hornet was bad indeed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Captain America - 7/10

I liked the movie overall, but it didn't have enough Captain America in it. Funny considering its title. A lot of the movie revolves around him not being Captain America at all or being a sellout.

But when he was on as the Cap. he was pretty fucking on. Great action sequences in this one with a generally weak plot.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Well _Anonymous_ has 100% on Rotten Tomatoes so far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Another thrilling movie I saw this weekend: Cold Fish - 6/10


Weird. Japanese. Movie.


What more can I say about this film? It's weird. There's this guy who owns a fish store and then there is another guy who owns a fish store. The other guy is a wealthy, older, eccentric, off-the-wall crazy guy who rapes the former fish salesman's wife, kills people, burns their bodies and cracks jokes while doing it, and slaps the other guy around like he's his little bitch.

One scene the old guy has the younger guy pouring soy sauce over the bones of a man he killed before burning them.  (maybe to mask the smell?)

Another scene has the old guy making the younger guy fuck his own wife.

Yet another scene the young guy rapes his own wife after knocking his daughter out with a punch to the face (he rapes her while his daughter is lying unconscious next to them).


Weird fucking movie.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Just sayin', it's gotta at least have a chance of being decent if there's been no negative reviews as of yet.


----------



## Jena (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Just sayin', it's gotta at least have a chance of being decent if there's been no negative reviews as of yet.



If you're talking about Anonymous, that movie hasn't come out yet.
Which would explain why there are no negative reviews.


----------



## illmatic (Oct 17, 2011)

Its only Monday. It will probably be more rotten then fresh by Friday. 

Wait this Anonymous doesn't even come out till next week.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Pre-screenings for ...critics?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Footloose - 6/10
> 
> So some girl talked me into seeing this last night. Well, technically I suggested it but she did bring up the movie (natural progression of a date--she might as well have made me go).
> 
> ...


Did you a at least get laid? I think that's the only reason I'd actually go to a movie like that .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Did you a at least get laid? I think that's the only reason I'd actually go to a movie like that .



No. 

I didn't get anything!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2011)

Drive - 8/10

First off, I'm rather out of loop when it comes to new movies, so when I saw the poster of the Three Musketeers and then the trailer of the newest Spy Kids, I wasn't feeling well (the trailers for Abduction and John Carter also didn't help much). 

I enjoyed the movie. Good acting, very bloody scenes (a woman sitting near me was really terrified; always covered her eyes before those scenes and hissed, it was annoying), good soundtrack, cool opening credits, neat atmosphere and nice car chase scenes. Would have preferred more from the latter though. I liked the minimalistic approach when it came to Driver's character and scenes including him. Albert Brooks as a gangster came off surprisingly well. Pretty sure the only roles I saw him play prior to this movie was in second-rate comedies.

I wouldn't mind having that jacket Driver wore.


----------



## Grape (Oct 17, 2011)

That jacket would be the most douchebag trend ever. 

Only Conan is allowed one..


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

That jacket.  Looks good...





Jena said:


> If you're talking about Anonymous, that movie hasn't come out yet.
> Which would explain why there are no negative reviews.


15-20 critics saw it at the Toronto film festival.  It may have played in some other film festivals as well.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2011)

I would totally like to have that jacket.  But I would never wear it, it would just be nice to own it

and then wear it only during Halloween.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Easy Halloween costume.  Jacket, toothpick, driving gloves.  I laughed my ass off when he continued to casually wear the jacket around town even though it was blood stained.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Did you a at least get laid? I think that's the only reason I'd actually go to a movie like that .



Hey, _Footloose_ was pretty fun.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunna how are you not gay yet?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Next you'll be telling me that liking _Chicago_ is gay too.

...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait a minute.  Didn't he say he liked Moulin Rouge the other day?


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Wait a minute.  Didn't he say he liked Moulin Rouge the other day?



No.

>.<**


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm disappointed by your spoiler bro.  I thought you had another Anonymous trailer to show off.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

> Wait a minute. Didn't he say he liked Moulin Rouge the other day?



I think that was Jena. You know though every girl I know absolutely loves that movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2011)

Every time I see the Footloose trailer, I wanna punch those kids. I cant stand 'rebellious kids bitching about their parents' movies........unless it's "Breakfast Club". I'd totally be rooting for Dennis Quaid to kick their asses throughout the film.

Death Race 2: B-

Whoa.....I was surprised how decent this was, considering its a direct-to-DVD sequel.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Is it gay that I _want_ to see it?

EDIT: You've got a point there, Martial. One thing _Footloose_ failed at was making me sympathize with the kids and overlook their rebellion.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

> Every time I see the Footloose trailer, I wanna punch those kids. I cant stand 'rebellious kids bitching about their parents' movies........unless it's "Breakfast Club". I'd totally be rooting for Dennis Quaid to kick their asses throughout the film.



Me neither. I just keep thinking the kids are such fucking brats, sorry that your parent doesn't want you to get pregnant and fuck up your life. What I hate more though are films like Disturbia, they talk down to adults and portray them as stupid and incompetent.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2011)

I thought the first Footloose was a dumb movie

so I'm not even gonna bother with the remake


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Now I wait for the Nostalgia Critic to do an Old versus New.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Everyone knows Dirty Dancing is the best anyway.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Everyone knows Dirty Dancing is the best anyway.


Step Up 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

High School Musical.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Stunna.  I feel sorry for you bro.  I can't believe you watched Attack of the Clones last night.  I had a conversation today with a couple of coworkers and we just got totally sidetracked talking about how shitty of a film it is.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 17, 2011)

yeah how the hell did that even happen


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm in the process of showing my friend all the _Star Wars_ movies. _Episode III_ is next, and then my Padawan's training will be complete.

I would've ended up watching it anyway though. I'm a masochist like that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrH24gm5feU[/YOUTUBE]

There are lots of bad clips to choose from.  Ultimately the discussion about sand is probably the worst.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know, something makes me re-watch the prequel trilogy every few months or so. I can't help it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

I did that with the JJ Abrams Star Trek film for a while.  I've probably seen it 8-9 times total now.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I did that with the JJ Abrams Star Trek film for a while.  I've probably seen it 8-9 times total now.



At least you re-watch a better movie.

Since you all have been talking about sci-fi/fantasy trilogies, a few weekends ago I saw LoTR: Two Towers, twice over the same weekend. It was a lot better than I remember it being when it first came out. I clearly remember thinking it the worst of the 3 and not liking it much. Other than the elves coming to the rescue at the end, it's a pretty good movie. Did anyone else feel the same after re-watching it?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

My opinion stays the same, I've always liked Two Towers even if it's abit grey.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Nakor said:


> At least you re-watch a better movie.


You wanna go?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2011)

What I like about the new Star Trek film is that while not great, it's one of those movies I can watch constantly and never get bored with it.


----------



## Xion (Oct 17, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Dude, he is like me then! I thought PoP was pretty fun and I.......well, Im not sure about Eli Roth. I think he has talent, but his ego sort of blocks it from fully blooming.



No one knows that better than M. Night Shamalamadingdong.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

I liked Start Trek even if some of it was abit silly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Winona Ryder?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

Me     too.


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 17, 2011)

*How to train your dragon 10/10*

Amazing film~!!
It's not so often you'll get to see a good dragon movie(despite it being 3d animated)
Action, friendship, drama and adventure~


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

I think How To Train Your Dragon was good.  But I would have liked it a lot more if that Jay Baruchel (douche from Sorcerer's Apprentice) wasn't providing the voice for the Hiccup character.  Not a good voice.  I would rather listen to a Fran Drescher laugh track for an hour.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

I love _How to Train Your Dragon._ Usually I'd agree with the Baruchel thing, but it seemed to fit there for some reason.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Winona Ryder as Spock's Mother was just fucking hilarious


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Winona Ryder as Spock's Mother was just fucking hilarious


Exactly.  It made me feel like a douche.  It was supposed to be this big emotional scene and I was cracking up big time.  No one else in the theater laughed.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

Captain America 7/10

Not bad but it's follow basically every other "We're gonna take on the Nazi's" fantasy film ever. I like Johnston and Evans so I wanted to really like the movie but overall just kind of underwhelming. They tried to ground the movie far too much to seem realistic and the film sort of falls because of it. It lacks flair and style, something it really needed because the film somewhat serious and humourless and by result kind of dull. And there's a severe lack of interactions here, needed more dialogue. But out of the current Marvel heroes CA is by far the most likeable, he's Clark Kent but without all the small town view of the world.

Also wtf was going on with the bland CGI and shit flying towards the screen? Please don't tell me this is suppoused to be a 3D only film because if it is then fuck you Marvel.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

It had _style_, but it didn't always look good. Like the scene where they're at the world fair or something and they use the most obvious green screen ever.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

The film reminded me of Hellboy but without all the charm.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Better than Thor at least, right?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

I personally think so.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 17, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The film reminded me of Hellboy but without all the charm.


Under-appreciated franchise.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 17, 2011)

It's much better than Thor, for one the script writer knows what he's doing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 17, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I did that with the JJ Abrams Star Trek film for a while.  I've probably seen it 8-9 times total now.


I love Star Trek. Now that you mentioned it, I might have to watch it again this weekend .


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2011)

The Thing (1982): A+

YEah I watched it again. 

True Grit: B

Forgot I watched this a few nights ago. I think it's really good, but overrated.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 17, 2011)

The True Grit remake or the original MH?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 17, 2011)

Still haven't seen Captain America. Wonder if it'll come to netflix streaming, like Iron Man 2 did. 

I look at Star Trek the same way as the National Treasure movies. They are just a great time. I don't pay attention to acting too much if it's an action-adventure movie with an engaging plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 17, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The True Grit remake or the original MH?



Remake.

I actually prefer the original, but a lot of that is possibly due to the fact that I kept hearing that the remake was better than the original so my expectations were too high.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 17, 2011)

I've heard a lot of that too. I have the original recorded and I've only seen about 20 minutes so far... but based off of that 20 minutes I prefer the Coen Brothers version.


----------



## Penance (Oct 18, 2011)

Thor-9/10

BOSS ass movie, indeed...


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 18, 2011)

3... Extremes - 7/10.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I've heard a lot of that too. I have the original recorded and I've only seen about 20 minutes so far... but based off of that 20 minutes I prefer the Coen Brothers version.



Nothing wrong with that. 

Part of my issue is that the Coen's made such a big deal with how different the book was. It's not THAT different. The ending and a characters fat aside, they were pretty much the same. I almost found it petty how much they tried to distance themselves from the original in interviews when they were pretty much identical.

They even got Barry Pepper to look and sound like Robert DuVall.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Oct 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Better than Thor at least, right?



Yeah, totally.


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

Aliens - 8.5/10

Pretty good. A little slow.


Final fight scene is just epic laughs. Come on.. 1980's version of a futuristic stocking mech vs gigantic alien out for blood? I love the little "Pause while I enter secret mech codes!!!"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

It won't be long now guys.  The Three Musketeers hits theaters on Friday.  Film icon Orlando Bloom returns from semi-retirement.  Everyone should visit fandango and purchase their tickets before it sells out.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

How Orlando Bloom still gets hired is the biggest mystery since who really wrote Macbeth. 



> Pretty good. A little slow.



Given the nature of the first one it makes sense that it starts out slow. Watch Alien already


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

Dunno. It was pretty boring. It was good, but boring for a action/horror movie. Be awhile before I watch the original. Is it exciting? lol


----------



## Jena (Oct 18, 2011)

Harry Potter and the Sorcerer's Stone- 10/10
Oh nostalgia.
I still hate how they changed "Philosopher's Stone" to "Sorcerer's", though. Did they think that Americans were stupid? I knew what the Philosopher's Stone was when I was eight. 
I also always wonder if, for the movie, they merely dubbed over "philosopher" with "sorcerer" using actors who sounded enough like the original cast or if they actually made the actors dub it over themselves. Or if they made them record two versions of the same scene.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Did they think that Americans were stupid?


Yes



> I knew what the Philosopher's Stone was when I was eight.
> I



I sure as heck didn't.


----------



## Grape (Oct 18, 2011)

I was well on my to committing genocide at age 8.

Maybe you're just a late bloomer?


----------



## Jena (Oct 18, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes



Yeah, probably.



> I sure as heck didn't.


Really? 
Maybe it varies between schools, then. I remember reading a few stories that mentioned it in elementary school. We moved states when I was older and at my new school when we started science in 4th/5th grade we went over alchemists briefly and I learned about it again.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 18, 2011)

Captain America.  8/10

Good film but not as good as Thor.  Still the plot flowed.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Captain America was the James Bond of Marvel movies, Thor was Xena Warrior princess. If only they'd given CA to a more visionary director it would have been the best Marvel movie by a mile. 



> Dunno. It was pretty boring. It was good, but boring for a action/horror movie. Be awhile before I watch the original. Is it exciting? lol



Aliens boring? I give up on you people


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah I do too

who thinks that movie is boring seriously


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

I guess it makes sense seeing as how there are people here disliked that Drive was part character study/action rather than a full on retarded action film with silly stunts and shoot outs.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> How Orlando Bloom still gets hired is the biggest mystery since who really wrote Macbeth.


Apparently it was some bloke named Edward.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

It's why I told him to watch Alien first because then the build up of suspense makes sense. Tho if he found Aliens boring then he'll probably feel the same way about Alien. Maybe he'll like Resurrection...


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2011)

lol, Orlando Bloom isn't bad within his limitations. I actually kinda liked him in the Pirates movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

> lol, Orlando Bloom isn't bad within his limitations. I actually kinda liked him in the Pirates movies.



An expression other than looking dumbfounded is a limitation for Bloom.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I guess it makes sense seeing as how there are people here disliked that Drive was part character study/action rather than a full on retarded action film with silly stunts and shoot outs.


Did anyone here seriously make that complaint?  That sounds like that class action lawsuit submitted by that woman.  She was mad that the film wasn't more like Fast Five.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 18, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yeah, probably.
> 
> 
> Really?
> Maybe it varies between schools, then. I remember reading a few stories that mentioned it in elementary school. We moved states when I was older and at my new school when we started science in 4th/5th grade we went over alchemists briefly and I learned about it again.



When Full Metal Alchemist first came out, that was when I first learned about the Philosophers stone. I also went to a Catholic school up in till about 9 years old, so I'm assuming Alchemy was a no-no. 



Rukia said:


> Did anyone here seriously make that complaint?  That sounds like that class action lawsuit submitted by that woman.  She was mad that the film wasn't more like Fast Five.



Maybe not here, but I've met quite a few people who thought Drive was boring.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Did anyone here seriously make that complaint?  That sounds like that class action lawsuit submitted by that woman.  She was mad that the film wasn't more like Fast Five.



Actually, a couple people here had that complaint *cough*Martial*cough*, and everyone I know who saw it IRL had that complaint.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 18, 2011)

Why do people want another Fast & Furious movie? 5 are more than enough of those.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Actually, a couple people here had that complaint *cough*Martial*cough*, and everyone I know who saw it IRL had that complaint.


No.  Our complaint was different.  We thought the opening scene was really interesting.  We wish he had done more of that kind of driving in the film.  We didn't want this to be a Fast Five type movie.

Everyone quotes Gosling from the opening scene.  But guess what... the movie wasn't about that quote at all.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh, m'bad.

What did Gosling say at the beginning?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2011)

Exactly. For a movie called "Drive", there just wasn't enough driving. It should've been called "Stare" or "Gaze".

Anyway, my updated list of my most read reviews (all the way through M).

10) The Collector (3/4 stars)- 609 hits.

9) Deadspace: Downfall (3/4 Stars)- 619 hits

8) The Grudge 3 (2/4 stars): 635 hits

7) The Brides of Dracula (3/4 stars) - 674 hits

6) Against the Dark (1/4 stars) -689 hits

5) Howling II: Your Sister is a Werewolf (1/4 stars) - 815 hits

4) Halloween 4 (3/4 stars) - 888 hits

3) The Book of Eli (originally 2.5 stars, now I'd give it 3/4 stars) - 1,110 hits

2) The Haunting of Molly Hartley (1/4 Stars) - 1560 hits

and the number one movie (so far....)

1) Jurassic Park (4/4 stars) - 2278

So once again, there is no pattern to why these reviews do so well....I mean, The Grudge 3????? It;s not even a notoriously bad film, like Steven Seagal vs Vampires or Christopher Lee wearing hip sunglasses while fighting werewolves. 

Speaking of which, a new Howling movie was released on DVD......looks a bit too Twilight-ish.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Oh, m'bad.
> 
> What did Gosling say at the beginning?


"Anything happens in that five minutes and I'm yours, no matter what.  Anything a minute either side of that and you're on your own.  I don't sit in while you're running it down.  I don't carry a gun.  I drive."

Relevant to the first scene.  Not the rest of the film.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh yeah, that.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> An expression other than looking dumbfounded is a limitation for Bloom.



I kind of liked him in Elizabethtown.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Worst set yet, Stunna.

And I have never liked Orlando Bloom.  Pirates of the Caribbean 1 was probably the best movie he has ever been in.  I actually like Kingdom of Heaven more in spite of him than because of him though.  Liam Neeson, Edward Norton, Eva Green, and Jeremy Irons were all quite good.  Especially Norton.  Bloom was Bloom.  Amateur actor with an incredibly hot wife.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, but that pic was too priceless to pass on.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 18, 2011)

Stunna and his damn Star Wars sets. BOOOOOO


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

>.<

>leaves to find new set on Tumblr


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

This set is just incredibly obnoxious.

I think we all know this was the best Darth Vader moment:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R55e-uHQna0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Robin will have to suffice for now.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 18, 2011)

Alien (1979)

I'm sure I'll make many enemies, but I did not enjoy this movie. The characters were just so goddamn stupid, it made me angry. Yeah, don't stay together, split up and get taken out one by one. Quarantine, Schmarantine... Besides that, I don't like Sigourney Weaver, I just find her unsympathetic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Ridley is an incredibly overrated character.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Worst set yet, Stunna.
> 
> And I have never liked Orlando Bloom.  Pirates of the Caribbean 1 was probably the best movie he has ever been in.  I actually like Kingdom of Heaven more in spite of him than because of him though.  Liam Neeson, Edward Norton, Eva Green, and Jeremy Irons were all quite good.  Especially Norton.  Bloom was Bloom.  Amateur actor with an incredibly hot wife.



Norton stole the show despite his limited screentime and despite the fact he was wearing a freaking mask.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 18, 2011)

I only like Ridley in Alien she gets pretty annoying onwards. It's pretty funny seeing her going from dropping bricks in the presence of only one alien to storming into a nest blowing up eggs like it's just another tuesday.


----------



## ?Naruto-Kun? (Oct 18, 2011)

"Moon" 2009, it was one of those Suspenseful, Slow, Boring type of movie.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Scream Awards coming on. Anyone watching?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Scream Awards coming on. Anyone watching?


Fuck no.  Nicholas Cage wins an award.  Darth Vader.  Voldemort.  Harry Potter.  How did they choose these?  Shitty shitty shitty.  The only thing that could make these awards more of a sham is if William Shakespeare were to win a screenwriting award.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Wait, you've seen the award winners?

>checks site

lol. Saves me two hours.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

Waitaminnit. Are you calling Darth Vader a bad villain?

Never-mind. Yeah, he shouldn't have gotten the award.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

I bought Monte Carlo on Blu Ray today.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

wtf        for


----------



## Rukia (Oct 18, 2011)

Selena Gomez.

So let me ask you guys a question.  Transformers 4.  Would you be interested in seeing Jason Statham as the lead?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

No. I wouldn't want humans leading. But if I had to, yes, Statham would be cool.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 18, 2011)

It would be a nice switch up after Shia, who got old by the 3rd film.


----------



## Jena (Oct 18, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Alien (1979)
> 
> I'm sure I'll make many enemies, but I did not enjoy this movie. The characters were just so goddamn stupid, it made me angry. Yeah, don't stay together, split up and get taken out one by one. Quarantine, Schmarantine... Besides that, I don't like Sigourney Weaver, I just find her unsympathetic.



We're all entitled to our opinions, but just know that I am judging you right now.




Rukia said:


> So let me ask you guys a question.  Transformers 4.  Would you be interested in seeing Jason Statham as the lead?


I would be interested in _not_ seeing another damn Transformers movie, but....sure? Jason's a decent enough action star.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm not judging him. I personally was only half paying attention when I watched _Aliens._


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 18, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> It's why I told him to watch Alien first because then the build up of suspense makes sense. Tho if he found Aliens boring then he'll probably feel the same way about Alien. Maybe he'll like Resurrection...


I doubt it. Ron Peralman couldn't even save Resurrection, with all its fucked up antics .

*Bridesmaids*- This movie is a heavily overrated . It wasn't that funny, it was more of a weak drama attempting to be a comedy. I'll admit Melissa McCarthy was fucking hilarious .

*My rating*: 6/10


----------



## Nakor (Oct 18, 2011)

At least Statham is believable as an action star. I don't think I ever want to see Shia in another action/adventure movie.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 18, 2011)

*The Tree of Life*

I think there are many times that we forget that cinema is a visual art.  And by that I think we have been spoiled too much on character dialogue and exposition.  Or we simply want it all to be fast paced with dozens of things going off at once with little relevance to plot.  Not only that we expect the story to be linear to be progressive with very little experimentation or jumping around lest it alienates a vast majority of viewers.  I think it's easy to forget how non conforming and powerful pure imagery can be where it can convey emotions or story in ways that dialogue is impossible to do.

I really feel that that's the strength of this movie.  It's a singular piece of cinema, it really stands completely on it's own focusing very little being a character study or even having a strong plot.  The real star is the imagery, each shot is gorgeous, grand in scope and horribly fragile at the same time.  The acting is fine, it's not bad with the exception of the children who are amazingly natural.

I feel that the criticisms on this film are COMPLETELY valid.  If you don't like it I'm not going to even attempt to change your mind or tell you you're wrong.  Because you're not.  This is a very polarizing film and not made for everyone, honestly it's either you love it or hate it.  But the only critique that I will not hold valid at all is that it's a pretentious film.  That's lazy and a word that is used all to often with people that are ashamed of simply admitting that they did not like the movie or that they did not get it, both of which are ok.  This movie simply stands on it's own and doesn't try to be anything else, blame the media and critical hype of the film for your backlash and subsequent aversion but to call it pretentious is honestly having no idea how the word works.

This movie is the 2001: A Space Odyssey of the 21st century.  A movie that has huge division but over time it will become a classic, of that I have no doubt.  I would recommend it because it's so unique and singular to see, even if you end up hating it.


----------



## Penance (Oct 18, 2011)

Parallax said:


> *The Tree of Life*
> 
> I think there are many times that we forget that cinema is a visual art.  And by that I think we have been spoiled too much on character dialogue and exposition.  Or we simply want it all to be fast paced with dozens of things going off at once with little relevance to plot.  Not only that we expect the story to be linear to be progressive with very little experimentation or jumping around lest it alienates a vast majority of viewers.  I think it's easy to forget how non conforming and powerful pure imagery can be where it can convey emotions or story in ways that dialogue is impossible to do.
> 
> ...



Been meaning to check that out...


----------



## Fraust (Oct 18, 2011)

Captain America

Well, I'll say I liked it a lot more than Thor and it was obviously better than Green Lantern. I specifically liked that the love connection was believable and didn't happen overnight with no chemistry. It was extremely corny at times, but didn't have the worst dialogue, and the ending was sad enough for me since I liked the romance. As a stand alone action/superhero movie, eh, but as a predecessor to the Avengers, which I hope isn't shit, but without Edward Norton may very well be, I think it might be a fine intro.


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Captain America was the James Bond of Marvel movies, Thor was Xena Warrior princess. If only they'd given CA to a more visionary director it would have been the* best Marvel movie by a mile. *



X-Men First Class :33


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 19, 2011)

Judecious said:


> X-Men First Class :33



its    FOX


----------



## Judecious (Oct 19, 2011)

My bad.  Besides the Batman movies, it's the best comic book movie.


----------



## Penance (Oct 19, 2011)

Judecious said:


> X-Men First Class :33





typhoon72 said:


> its    FOX



And it sucked...


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunna that set is horribly disgusting.

Find one that works and chill the fuck out.

Thanks


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

I like how Stunna always changes it up


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm just bitter because I can't think of anything better for a new set than my current one.

It's just too fucking dope to top.

Can not top.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

I think mines is better :x


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

Maybe if you dug it up to use as stock 7~ years after it was made.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 19, 2011)

The Thing

8/10

Not bad for a re-remake.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

A lot of people seem to really like Captain America.  But I just watched the trailer and am starting to have doubts about the film.  Maybe you guys just have really bad taste?


*Spoiler*: _Trailer_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs8rFsmhNTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jena (Oct 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> I'm just bitter because I can't think of anything better for a new set than my current one.
> 
> It's just too fucking dope to top.
> 
> Can not top.



It's from the Clint Eastwood video, right?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

> I'm not judging him. I personally was only half paying attention when I watched Aliens.



Stunna I'd let that go if it wasn't for the fact that you have sat through Attack of the Clones countless times paying full attention.


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

Jena said:


> It's from the Clint Eastwood video, right?



Yup yup. My set is in every way perfect. Purple themed to the max. It's flawless, but I want something new atm 

Maybe I can find a green oriented animation that would make sense with grapes somehow? 

/offtopic


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

*Boy A* 9.3/10

Pretty damn good. Garfield is wicked talented.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Stunna that set is horribly disgusting.
> 
> Find one that works and chill the fuck out.
> 
> Thanks


Brah, you're just ma-


Grape Krush said:


> I'm just bitter because I can't think of anything better for a new set than my current one.


-d. Yeah, thought so.



> It's just too fucking dope to top.
> 
> Can not top.


On average I change my set three times a day. 2/3 of those sets > yours.



Parallax said:


> I like how Stunna always changes it up






Ennoea said:


> Stunna I'd let that go if it wasn't for the fact that you have sat through Attack of the Clones countless times paying full attention.


Keyword being _countless_. Countless chances to pay attention. Only seen _Aliens_ once.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Brah, you're just ma-
> 
> -d. Yeah, thought so.
> 
> ...


This is blasphemy on the highest of levels . What's wrong with you Stunna ?


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

he still watches better movies than most people his age 

(and on here)


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I've no excuse. This will be a amended soon. I've got it recorded on DTV.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 19, 2011)

Star Wars Episode 2: Attack of the Jews: C+

Not bad, but I'm pretty sure it was made by Nazi's.....in world war 2. Maybe Lucas ripped it off?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

Next you people will be telling me Wizard of Oz was so crap you changed the channel to watch Kardashians


----------



## Grape (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Brah, you're just ma-
> 
> -d. Yeah, thought so.
> 
> ...



Keep telling yourself that.

My shit be hot fire.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

YES!  I was the first person on youtube to dislike the new Sherlock Holmes trailer that was released today.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

that's the Rukia we all know and love :']


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> YES!  I was the first person on youtube to dislike the new Sherlock Holmes trailer that was released today.


In all honesty Rukia, I think you're the most brutal movie watcher here .


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> In all honesty Rukia, I think you're the most brutal movie watcher here .


Hatifnattan and CMX are both more brutal.  I'm not sure I have ever seen either of them give a film an 8/10 score or better.  Adonis is brutal.  There are plenty of really harsh critics on this site.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hatifnattan and CMX are both more brutal.  I'm not sure I have ever seen either of them give a film an 8/10 score or better.  Adonis is brutal.  There are plenty of really harsh critics on this site.


I know CMX is the biggest action movie watcher here .

Never heard of Hatifnattan though .


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Hatifnattan and CMX are both more brutal.  I'm not sure I have ever seen either of them give a film an 8/10 score or better.  Adonis is brutal.  There are plenty of really harsh critics on this site.



Pretty sure Hatifnatten rated Carpenter's The Thing 8/10 recently.

There's also Spanish Hoffkage. He usually gives 6s and 7s and maybe some 8s, but I have yet to se him give a 9 or 10.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I've never seen anyone named SpanishHoffkage, lol.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 19, 2011)

It's hard to say, all in all I'd say that it's just too unbelievable in terms of medicine and psychology for me to be taken seriously. I don't want to give away to much of the plot, because I think that the twist is essential to the movie. Also, I'm no psychologist, but I'm pretty sure that real people wouldn't be that naive and trust people, when it's so damn clear that they shouldn't. 

All in all I'd give the movie a 6/10.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 19, 2011)

CMX gave Scott Pilgrim vs The World a perfect score.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> CMX gave Scott Pilgrim vs The World a perfect score.


I didn't like that film.  But I'm sure everyone gives out some reviews that make people scratch their heads.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2, The Fellowship of the Ring, Inception, Back to the Future, Thor.  Plenty of people give glowing reviews to shitty films.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like that film.  But I'm sure everyone gives out some reviews that make people scratch their heads.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2, The Fellowship of the Ring, Inception, Back to the Future, Thor.  Plenty of people give glowing reviews to shitty films.



Scott Pilgrim vs. the World is a great movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Scott Pilgrim vs. the World is a great movie.


Loved the Ramona Flowers character.  Not a big Michael Cera fan though.


----------



## Xion (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like that film.  But I'm sure everyone gives out some reviews that make people scratch their heads.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2, The Fellowship of the Ring, Inception, Back to the Future, Thor.  Plenty of people give glowing reviews to shitty films.



You're such a harsh critic. 

Never saw Thor. Don't remember Back to the Future well enough to say anything. LotR was good, but it was never my favorite. HP 7: Part 2 was probably one of the best, if not the best, of the HP films. Inception was extremely good, I'd put it in the 8s, but it certainly wasn't a masterpiece, especially the clumsy third sequence. Scott Pilgrim was awesome as well. It was a generational thang mang.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 19, 2011)

Adonis is a hard nut to crack, I don't think I've ever seen him give a glowing review. Give CMX tits and he's fine.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like that film.  But I'm sure everyone gives out some reviews that make people scratch their heads.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2, *The Fellowship of the Ring*, Inception, Back to the Future, Thor.  Plenty of people give glowing reviews to shitty films.



Huh!

I didn't like Scott Pilgrims much either.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

_How to Train Your Dragon - A_

Argh, I love this movie.


----------



## Ash (Oct 19, 2011)

Scream 4.

6/10 Because of sheer entertainment.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I didn't like that film.  But I'm sure everyone gives out some reviews that make people scratch their heads.  Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2, The Fellowship of the Ring, Inception, Back to the Future, Thor.  Plenty of people give glowing reviews to shitty films.



I also didn't like Scott Pilgrim, and that's coming from one of Edgar Wright's biggest fans .

I also didn't like Fellowship of the Ring.  Too long and too boring. My friends are trying to get me to watch Two Towers, but I'm not sure if I wanna sit through another 3 hour shit-fest .

Didn't like any of the Harry Potter movies, but then again I didn't like the books either .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

lol, an F? I don't think I've ever given a movie an F.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

The Lord of the Rings trilogy - 10/10

I really, really don't get how people can hate this. Dislike? Maybe, still weirds me out, but I can accept it. But to call it crap? Can't wrap my head around that one.

I have all the extended versions versions, which is just shy of 12 hours, and whenever I have a crappy week I get some beers, chili cheese fries, mashed potatoes with gravy and spend a weekend marathoning the shit out of it(much to the ire of my fiancee). I always feel like a million bucks when I get done.

The charge where the Riders of Rohan charge during the Battle Pelanor Fields still gets me every bloody time, seriously totally bawling with tears stuff.

Actually ignore the rating, I am probably way too bias to be objective, cause I just love this shit.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 19, 2011)

Paranormal Activity Part 3 this weekend I guess.  -sigh-

Wish the good movies would get here.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Paranormal Activity Part 3 this weekend I guess.  -sigh-
> 
> Wish the good movies would get here.


My family had fun just making fun of the other two movies . That's the only reason we watch them ,so we can have a comedy dub over .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm too much of a scaredy-cat. I haven't seen any of them.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

But Stunna, people in our age group love these movies. You seriously haven't had a friend annoy the shit out of you to watch it?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I've heard plenty of people talk about them, but no one's asked me to watch any. That's the only way I would too. With company.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

Watch it with some of your buds and make some comedic dub overs.

That's the only thing those movies are good for . They are not scary, so don't worry about it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

A challenger arrives, contending with Rukia for the title of the Theater section's biggest troll.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Star Wars just sucks in general


Thank God someone agrees with me.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

What the-

Get out. Both of you.

I love _Star Wars_ so much I'd marry it.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 19, 2011)

I'll go ahead and say it. All 5 of the Dirty Harry movies are 10 times better than all 6 of the Star Wars movies  :ho. I don't see how everybody can see the Star Wars movies, then say they haven't seen Dirty Harry. It makes me fucking sick .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

All who refuse to acknowledge that greatness that is _Star Wars_ will fall.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'll go ahead and say it. All 5 of the Dirty Harry movies are 10 times better than all 6 of the Star Wars movies  :ho. I don't see how everybody can see the Star Wars movies, then say they haven't seen Dirty Harry. It makes me fucking sick .



But what if one HAS seen all the Dirty Harry movies and still thinks Star Wars (Original Trilogy dammit ) > Dirty Harry.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> All who refuse to acknowledge that greatness that is _Star Wars_ will fall.



Jar Jar Binks called; he said the Ewoks disagree with your appraisal.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

What I've noticed from this forum is the people that hate Star Wars is that they also have some questionable taste

don't let it get you Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Oct 19, 2011)

and all 5 Dirty Harry movies aren't very good.  the first one is great the others are mediocre

and this is coming from a Clint fan


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Jar Jar Binks called; he says the Ewoks disagree with your appraisal.



Ewoks > Imperial troopers. 

....

Okay, fine, they kinda sucked.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

1. Screw Jar Jar, he doesn't count.

2. Ewoks aren't nearly as bad as people say.

3. All the prequels in their entirety cannot bring down the franchise's greatness. Nor can teddy-bears.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

Stunna said:


> 1. Screw Jar Jar, he doesn't count.



My Original Trilogy wide screen edition box set agrees with you. 



> 2. Ewoks aren't nearly as bad as people say.



Agreed, again.



> 3. All the prequels in their entirety cannot bring down the franchise's greatness. Nor can teddy-bears.



Well, yes, but they did _kinda_ suck.

Slightly.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)

I liked Episode I, but Episodes II and III were trash. Two trash movies cannot bring down two epic movies, one okay movie, and one good movie.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 19, 2011)

Sorry about that.  I think Lucas came up with a pretty interesting concept.  Despite the fact that I believe he should've let others help him with the development and execution, I'm glad they were made.  There are elements from the series that are simply amazing (particularly the representations of technology, architecture, and cityscapes). I would really like some of the authors of the novels to make a screenplay, have someone else direct the movie, and have Lucas go nuts on the special effects.  But that will never happen.


...And your right - Jar Jar Binks doesn't count.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

I wish Mara Jade was in the movies, she's probably my favorite EU characters. 

I would pay good money to watch whatever new crap Lucas comes up with to continue defiling the Star Wares franchise as long as she's in it.


----------



## Time Expired (Oct 19, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> I wish Mara Jade was in the movies, she's probably my favorite EU characters.
> 
> I would pay good money to watch whatever new crap Lucas comes up with to continue defiling the Star Wares franchise as long as she's in it.



Mara Jade  

Played by who though


----------



## Stunna (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 19, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Mara Jade
> 
> Played by who though



Would depend which Era of the Star Wars verse they have her in obviously.

While I did like her with Luke and everything, her best parts were her as the Emperors Hand or her period as a Smuggler.

A young Jade, hmm, say Evan Rachel Wood?


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2011)

G. Hawke said:


> Oh, let me check this out...
> 
> 
> 
> .....



I hate that shit.

.


----------



## G. Hawke (Oct 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> I hate that shit.
> 
> .



Love you lass. 

.....

Oh my, Force Spirit Jar Jar? 

Poor, poor Vader.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2011)

I cant wait to see Paranormal Activity 3. There best be one scary movie this Halloween.

The Tourist: C

This was that Johnny Depp/Angelina Jolie movie no one saw. It actually has some nice elements. The cinematography is excellent, exploiting Venice's beauty wonderfully. I also sometimes liked the music (even though it's trying too hard) and found the cast competant. Everyone criticized Depp and Jolie and their chemistry but I thought their chemistry was solid and Depp played the role very well. Jolie does kind of half-ass it though and there is a feeling that both were just going through the motions.

But the real problem is that the movie lacks energy.....It's just flat. While the twist is sort of nifty (I called it though!), the script is just bleh.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 20, 2011)

The Thing (1982) - 5/5


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 20, 2011)

Parallax said:


> and all 5 Dirty Harry movies aren't very good.  the first one is great the others are mediocre
> 
> and this is coming from a Clint fan



The other 4 are much more suspenseful than Star Wars ever was. I think the only reason you hate the sequels because you were expecting too much. They're obviously not going to be as good as the first one .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

The only problem with original Star Wars is that Lucas forgot that it's not just a kids movie and made RotK abit silly. The prequels have good CGI but that's about it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> Star Wars just sucks in general


I sort of agree with this.

People sometimes list their favorite films of all time and The Empire Strikes Back often lands in the top 10.  But lets face it.  It's not a top 10 film.

It has a lot of the same problems that the newer films suffer from.  The driving force behind the popularity of that film is nostalgia.  The era it came out in also helps.  Because the technical achievements were grand.  The scale of the project was ambitious.  A lot of people deserve a lot of credit for the Star Wars juggernaut.  But as a film... it deserves about a B.  And it would probably barely make my top 100 list.

Its the best of the franchise, so I'm sure everyone can read between the lines and realize that my opinion on TESB doesn't bode well for the other films.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

While I love ESB and it a favourite of mine, no where near top 10.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm interested to see what you guys' top 10 list would look like.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I sort of agree with this.
> 
> People sometimes list their favorite films of all time and The Empire Strikes Back often lands in the top 10.  But lets face it.  It's not a top 10 film.


Seeing as how a top 10 favorite film list is entirely subjective, this is false.



> It has a lot of the same problems that the newer films suffer from.  The driving force behind the popularity of that film is nostalgia.  The era it came out in also helps.  Because the technical achievements were grand.  The scale of the project was ambitious.


It's not nostalgic for me. I just love it.


> A lot of people deserve a lot of credit for the Star Wars juggernaut.  But as a film... it deserves about a B.  And it would probably barely make my top 100 list.


Again, subjective.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Nostalgia argument doesn't really work, I watched the Original trilogy after I'd already seen PM and AotC.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Same for me. Matter of fact, my first time completely watching through the series, I rented all six movies and watched them in chronological order in one sitting.


----------



## Grape (Oct 20, 2011)

For the younger generations, I think peoples parents have a lot to do with them liking Star Wars. If parents are fans, they will make kids watch. And so the disease spreads across several generations.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Parents liking something doesn't ensure they'll like it. My dad likes a lot of stuff I like, and hates most movies I like.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> For the younger generations, I think peoples parents have a lot to do with them liking Star Wars. If parents are fans, they will make kids watch. And so the disease spreads across several generations.



Star Wars has gotten two major re-releases.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

> For the younger generations, I think peoples parents have a lot to do with them liking Star Wars. If parents are fans, they will make kids watch. And so the disease spreads across several generations.



My Dad hated Star Wars, it's one of the reasons I never watched till I was 14, everytime I tried watching it I got the remote taken off me and told it sucked:/


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Dude, same with me. :/

My dad disapproves of any and everything science fiction and fantasy that I watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Get some sleep GK.



> My dad disapproves of any and everything science fiction and fantasy that I watch.



My dad goes on actors, he'll watch anything if it's Arnie, Clint, Yul Brynner or Charles Bronson selling it, but generally hates everything other than action or comedy. He hates horror the most, good thing they used to show them late night and I was a kid who prioritised late night film watching to getting a good nights rest.

Tho to be fair to your dad Stunna, if you were watching Clones all day I'd disapprove to.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

He describes a lot of classic movies I watch as "White Boy movies".

...

Yeah.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

White boy movies?

I bet he loves your love of musicals.

Must suck, I used to get the same shit from friends but what the fuck did they know, their favourite movies were White Chicks and Fast and the Furious.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

N-No.

>.>

<.<


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> The other 4 are much more suspenseful than Star Wars ever was. I think the only reason you hate the sequels because you were expecting too much. They're obviously not going to be as good as the first one .



Star Wars isn't suspenful wrong criteria dude

I never said I hated them so don't twist my words.  They're not very good and expectations and subsequent removal of them has nothing to do with the overall quality of the films.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

it's ok Stunna I like White Boy movies too


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

We're all white boy movie lovers.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 20, 2011)

i'm no white boy movie lover.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

a true brother


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't wait till this weekend. I'm gonna watch The Girl with The Dragon Tattoo(Swedish version). I just finished the book today, and fucking loved it pek.I love Lisbeth Salander pek. I heard the movie is just as good.

I plan on reading the whole trilogy, then watching the movie of each one as I finish them.

I recently heard that Fincher is gonna change the ending . Being the massive bookworm I am, that makes me pissed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Black Dynamite (again) - 8/10 

Hilarious movie. Superb execution. Hot titties.

Almost the perfect movie, it just was short lived and not enough pimp sessions.


----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2011)

Teen Wolf (1985) - Hell Yeah/10
Fuck yeah Michael J Fox. Fuck yeah nostalgia.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

The Venture Bros Season 4

started off a bit slow, surprisingly but this was the best season.  Everything about it was good and a little before the halfway mark all the episodes start becoming great.  That finale was the best Venture finale.  As a whole this series is up there with Daria as my favorite animated show.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Green Lantern:  D-


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 20, 2011)

'Horrible Bosses'-- it was pretty average, but Charlie Day was fucking hilarious:


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Bryan Singer is working on an adaptation for Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2011)

Scream 4- 8/10
I liked it. 
Still pretty decent watching it for a second time.

*Spoiler*: __ 




It would have been better if Emma Roberts got away with it. I think that would have been really cool.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Everyone thinks that Jena.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2011)

Grizzly Park: C-

Im not sure if this movie is really smart or really stupid...


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 20, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Grizzly Park: C-
> 
> Im not sure if this movie is really smart or really stupid...



Is that the fucking movie with the "I Met a Bear" song?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

Well I like White chicks an all but it ain't no Phantom menace


----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Everyone thinks that Jena.



True.

I totally forgot that Jennifer Lawrence and Alison Brie were in this movie. That made me happy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

can't tell if srs


----------



## Parallax (Oct 20, 2011)

There's a lot of things wrong with White Chicks, it's a terrible shit sandwhich.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Yeah, how dare you use it in the same sentence as _The Phantom Menace!_


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 20, 2011)

It's one of those movies that is horrible but it's fun to watch with a group.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 20, 2011)

Most bad movies are like that when I think about it.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Bryan Singer is working on an adaptation for Battlestar Galactica?



What!?! Where did you hear this at? Oh god! If true I expect it to be awful.

The re-imaged BSG is one of my top 3 favorite TV shows ever. 



Jena said:


> Scream 4- 8/10
> I liked it.
> Still pretty decent watching it for a second time.
> 
> ...



It totally would have been. Scream 4 is my second favorite Scream movie, after the original of course. I kind of want to see it again, is it out on Blu-ray/DVD yet?


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 20, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Is that the fucking movie with the "I Met a Bear" song?



YUP! It was annoyingly hilarious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 20, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> YUP! It was annoyingly hilarious.



The bear biting the serial killer's face was fucking legendary.


----------



## Jena (Oct 20, 2011)

Nakor said:


> It totally would have been. Scream 4 is my second favorite Scream movie, after the original of course. I kind of want to see it again, is it out on Blu-ray/DVD yet?



Yes it is 
I rented it earlier today from the Blockbuster express.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 20, 2011)

Jena said:


> Yes it is
> I rented it earlier today from the Blockbuster express.



Hopefully that means it's at redbox. I almost want to buy it on blu-ray as it's only $20 on amazon. I've been spending too much money lately though.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 20, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3:  C+

No one that sees this movie gets to be surprised about what is in store for them.  The film is as advertised and borrows heavily from the two previous films.  There are some humorous scenes and there are some spooky scenes.  It does feel like a watered down version of the first two films.  But if you do intend to see it... do so in a crowded theater.  The audience makes the film better.

Some random thoughts:

* The grandma is a bitch
* The attempted sex scene was incredibly awkward
* Toby was a douche and a p*d*p****


*Spoiler*: _Favorite scenes_ 



I liked when the mother jumped out of the closest wearing a grotesque mask.
When Katie was curled up in a ball at the bottom of the stairs.
And I also liked when Katie had her hair pulled.
The sheet falling suddenly right in front of the babysitter was a far more subtle brand of horror.
And playing bloody mary was a bad idea.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 21, 2011)

*Paranormal Activity 2-D*
So yeah, pretty much a remake of the first one except with a baby and a haunted pool cleaner. The same ominous bass going on that instead of getting you tense, just leads you to go "oh, a door is going to be slammed." Few moments did stand as somewhat creepy like:

*Spoiler*: __ 



 the drag scene, even if it's just a retread, and the brief scene of the possessed mother warding off the stepdaughter from the baby.




But those are brief, and the climax comes off as little more than a homage to Rec's ending. That the twist ending goes and confirms the threat as a physical presence with a possible goal rather than a unseen spirit dicking around just seems to go against the whole appeal of the series.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 21, 2011)

Batman: Year 1 7/10


----------



## Fassy (Oct 21, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 2 - 5/10
I've finally seen the first and second movies after ages of never having interest to watch them and they really are not worth the hype. I get scared easily but they just didn't do it for me. It's repetitive too. Probably not going to watch the third tomorrow, instead I'll go watch Reel Steal or Ides of March while the kiddies I take to the movies crap their pants watch PA 3.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 21, 2011)

Fassy said:


> Paranormal Activity 2 - 5/10
> I've finally seen the first and second movies after ages of never having interest to watch them and they really are not worth the hype. I get scared easily but they just didn't do it for me. It's repetitive too. Probably not going to watch the third tomorrow, instead I'll go watch Reel Steal or Ides of March while the kiddies I take to the movies crap their pants watch PA 3.


I've seen Buffy: The Vampire Slayer episodes that are scarier than any of the Paranormal Craptivity movies .


----------



## Xeraphina (Oct 21, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3: 4.5/10

Pretty good, although the movie was mostly drowned out by the fucking bitches screaming at stupid shit. It beats the other two movies though is probably the only best thing I can say about it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

Vonocourt said:


> That the twist ending goes and confirms the threat as a physical presence with a possible goal rather than a unseen spirit dicking around just seems to go against the whole appeal of the series.


I did want to talk about the ending.  The ending was incredibly abrupt.  Most of the audience seemed disappointed and I tend to agree.

I would prefer for there to not be a fourth film.



Xeraphina said:


> It beats the other two movies though is probably the only best thing I can say about it.


Really?  I think both of the previous films were better.  Maybe I am just tired of the same old scare routine.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

> I've seen Buffy: The Vampire Slayer episodes that are scarier than any of the Paranormal Craptivity movies



I remember being shit scared of an episode where there's an old man going around taking kids in a hospital.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas :: 6.9/10 :: C-*

Hated the first half, liked the second. It took me forever to actually get into it, but it ended up being okay. I had to watch it with subtitles, I couldn't even hear what the fuck they were saying half the time. The movie was slightly boring at parts but the directing was good throughout. I think its going to be way better the 2nd time I watch it, but I don't plan on doing that anytime soon. Ah, Hunter S. Thompson.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

Finally gave in to watching Xmen First Class. It better be good.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

Inglorious Basterd light sequences are good.  Michael Fassbender is good.  Try to ignore January Jones.

A fucking masterpiece compared to Thor.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 21, 2011)

Ennoea will probably complain about it O:


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

If it's good then I don't complain but I'll still nitpick like a mofo


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 21, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3: B-

Keep in mind, that these films either tend to creep you out or bore you. I've rarely seen any opinions in the middle. They generally creep me out, but imo this was the weakest of the trilogy. It has plenty of spooky moments, but the resolution was limp (erm, wasnt the house supposed to burn down? Also, didnt they make the Mother out to be crazy in the first two films? She doesnt even believe in ghosts) and I did lose patience with it at times.

For the love of God, if they make a PA4, please have the protagonists hide in a Church or something. It drives me insane that no one has tried that yet.

Anyway, review will be up tomorrow.

The Girl Who Played With Fire: B

Honestly, I thought it was only slightly weaker than the first film, only because 
A) The two leads are only seen together at the very end.
B) There's a lot of scenes that didn't feel necessary. 

But it was interesting and I loved it when the boxer and the lesbian fight the big dude......It was a bit silly at times, but always managed to be epic.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2011)

*Byakuyako*


Dark and sad.


8.5/10


Now I am going to watch the jdrama.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

^Is that the one where the guy kills his father because he's perving on his girl?


----------



## Yasha (Oct 21, 2011)

^Spoiler, but yes.


----------



## Jena (Oct 21, 2011)

Insidious- 1/10
Am I the only person who didn't like this movie? I didn't know anything about it going into it and I was expecting a reasonably interesting, albeit generic, horror movie. Well, I got the generic part but it skipped out on the interesting.
After watching it I visited the IMDB page where everyone had nothing but glowing reviews. Am I...missing something? 

The pacing was God-awful, the editing was shoddy, the characters were bland (even by horror movie standards), the scares were cheap, the acting was atrocious, the camera work gave me nausea, and the story was beyond cliche. And this is coming from someone who can put up with a lot of shit from horror movies (I actually _liked_ the Friday the 13th remake, ok? I'm not picky). Why did people like this? No, seriously, why? It's like every shitty haunted movie rolled into one. This was a lukewarm waste of my life.

EDIT: And I also though that the whole "further"/demon thing sounded suspiciously like Dragon Age. Imjustsaying


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

Insidious was okay for a small movie (made on a budget of a million), somewhat creepy but yeah I don't see what so good about it either.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 21, 2011)

No, I hated insidious, too. One of the least scary movies I've ever seen, not even creepy, no surprising jumps, and a pointless story at that. The only thing I liked was that the hannya mask, as I believe it was, looked cool behind the dude's head at that one part. It wasn't scary, it just looked cool.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought Insidious was a decent movie. Certainly not one of the best horror movies made like the reviews for it said.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

Batman Year One:  B.

A worthy edition to the Batman franchise.  Not as good as Phantasm or Red Hood.  But still pretty damn entertaining.

For me... Jim Gordon was the star here.  He's always been this incredibly compelling character that never was given the chance to shine that he deserves.  Year One provided that opportunity.

Selina Kyle.  Short black hair.  Awesome.  There is a 0% chance that the Selina Kyle in The Dark Knight Rises will be a compelling as this one.  I didn't know Catwoman could even be an interesting character.  This prostitute storyline worked extremely well.

Great cameos for important gotham characters.  Sarah Essen, Vicky Vale, Holly Robinson, Harvey Dent, Carmine Falcone.

Several great scenes.  The bat inspired Bruce Wayne by flying through his window and landing on the statue of his father.  The showdown at an apartment complex.  Batman shot with the building falling around him and cops desperately trying to kill him.  I've seen a lot of the Batman world... but I am not sure I have ever seen him in a worse situation than that.

Love the way Gotham is portrayed in this film.  It seems like a lost cause.  Gordon even finds himself hoping that his wife's pregnancy test will turn out negative.

There we go.  I'm happy to give a positive review.  I feel like I have been incredibly negative lately.  Will probably buy this one on Blu Ray.

The little Catwoman short story lumped together with Year One is also pretty great.  Catwoman fucked up Rough Cut.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 21, 2011)

Incredibly negative? I think that's an understatement Rukia .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

*Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith - D*

I've finally finished showing my friend the entire _Star Wars_ saga. This was his favorite. I foresaw this.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunna stop watching so much Star Wars


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

I want to love that movie so much, but I just can't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Batman Year One:  B.
> 
> A worthy edition to the Batman franchise.  Not as good as Phantasm or Red Hood.  But still pretty damn entertaining.
> 
> ...




yeah i liked how inexperienced batman was in that movie, it would be unbelievable if he right from the start became the amazing batman that we know today.

the red hood story was more fun but this one was deeper. so it's hard for me to rate one over the other.

8.5/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunna said:


> *Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith - D*
> 
> I've finally finished showing my friend the entire _Star Wars_ saga. This was his favorite. I foresaw this.


I think your review is generous.  I would give that film an F.

This is how I would rate the films of that franchise:

A New Hope: B-
The Empire Strikes Back: B
Return of the Jedi: F
The Phantom Menace: C+
Attack of the Clones: F
Revenge of the Sith: F


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2011)

Why is Phantom Menace better than Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

A New Hope - A-

The Empire Strikes Back - A

Return of the Jedi - B

The Phantom Menace - C

Attack of the Clones - D

Revenge of the Sith - D


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Why is Phantom Menace better than Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith?



Because it's better than _Revenge of the Sith._


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Why is Phantom Menace better than Return of the Jedi and Revenge of the Sith?


Because it was exciting.  Because it wasn't weighed down by a cheesy love story?  Because the pacing and overall story told in that episode flowed correctly and finished appropriately.  ROTJ and ROTS had to wrap up all loose ends and did so haphazardly.  Potentially interesting moments and scenes were completely glossed over.

Because the empire wasn't defeated by the carebears.  The empire collapsed instantly.  I think the destruction of Pompeii was more gradual.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 21, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Potentially interesting moments and scenes were completely glossed over.


 What was glossed over in Return of the Jedi?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 21, 2011)

The empire didn't collapse at the destruction of the Death Star II at the end of _Jedi._ The importance of the finale was the destruction of the Sith, not the empire as a whole.


----------



## Fassy (Oct 21, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3 - 4/10. Not at all worth the 10 bucks. Such a stupid ending too. 
I should have gone to watch Reel Steal instead.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2011)

*Casino :: 9.6/10 :: A*

About 20 mins too long, but really really good. I think I like it better than...Well, ill just post it in the unpopular opinions thread.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

I thought Casino was pretty good.  But the thing I will remember most about that film is how unlikable Sharon Stone was.  She did an excellent job portraying sleaze.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yeah she was a real piece of shit. The thing is, a lot of bitches act like that in real life too. She did a great job, I don't get why some people are saying her acting was terrible in the movie.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 21, 2011)

Her acting was terrible in Catwoman and in Basic Instinct 2.  But she did a pretty good job in Casino.  Honestly though... everyone looks better when Scorsese is directing them.


----------



## Fraust (Oct 22, 2011)

Phantom Menace is good 'cause of Darth Maul, and Darth Maul alone.


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Honestly though... everyone looks better when Scorsese is directing them.



Marky Mark got a oscar nomination because of him.

Watched the ending of District 9. It's a bummer that the special effects in that movie are starting to look kind of rough in spots.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2011)

lol, does anyone actually remember anything about Return of the Jedi besides Java the Hut, the ewoks and the finale?

and Sharon Stone is one of those actresses whose reputation constantly works against her. People only tend to remeber her for her willing to get naked in films or her bad acting (pretty much, they remember Basic Instinct for the first, and Basic Instinct 2 for the second).


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 22, 2011)

Howl's Moving Castle - 5/5


----------



## Yasha (Oct 22, 2011)

*The Man from Nowhere*


The Koreans are surprisingly good at making hardcore action thrillers.


8.5/10


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, does anyone actually remember anything about Return of the Jedi besides Java the Hut, the ewoks and the finale?



I do. But I know what you mean, it is pretty forgettable compared to the others.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

That Nicholas Cage home invasion film Trespass that came out a week ago?  Yeah, it can be rented on demand at the playstation store for $6.99 now.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

You can watch it on Youtube too.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

So anyway.  Batman Year One = very enjoyable.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> The Man from Nowhere
> 
> 
> The Koreans are surprisingly good at making hardcore action thrillers.
> ...



When you have a low budget you're forced to be interesting, and also they don't shake the cams like mad. I fucking loved the movie too, but mostly because of the relationship between Won Bin and the little girl.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That Nicholas Cage home invasion film Trespass that came out a week ago?  Yeah, it can be rented on demand at the playstation store for $6.99 now.



You like Nicholas Cage movies, but don't want to see Dark Knight Rises?

I'm beginning to think that you're attempting some sort of crazy multi-month trolling plot.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

He's kidding about that, I think.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2011)

The Thing(1982) - 9/10
One of my favorite horror/thriller. 

One thing that I never understood was why the Americans didn't either kill or quarantine the dog at the beginning. With that guy so obsessed with killing the dog, you'd think the Americans would at least not take the chance that it has some sort of virus or disease. that's what I would first assume. obviously that wouldn't have killed it for good but still...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> You like Nicholas Cage movies, but don't want to see Dark Knight Rises?
> 
> I'm beginning to think that you're attempting some sort of crazy multi-month trolling plot.


Woah woah woah.  When did I say I liked Nicholas Cage?

I was simply passing along a discovery I made when I scrolled through the new movies last night.  Its important to me that everyone realizes how much that film flopped.  I want everyone to know that Cage's career is officially in jeopardy now.  No one needs a hit more than this guy.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 22, 2011)

Drag me to hell - 4/10


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Someone needs to take one for the team and go see The Three Musketeers.  I'm curious to know how bad it is.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Someone needs to take one for the team and go see The Three Musketeers.  I'm curious to know how bad it is.



I went to the bookstore yesterday and they've replaced the cover of Alexandre Dumas' book with the movie poster. I shit you not.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

I use the film rating thread as a miscellaneous thread from time to time.  My gripe today is about Miyazaki films that are available on the Blu Ray format.  I don't understand this.  Why are some of his less popular films available?  I want Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away.  But they aren't available.  What the fuck is this shit?!  


Jena said:


> I went to the bookstore yesterday and they've replaced the cover of Alexandre Dumas' book with the movie poster. I shit you not.


No, I don't believe you.  That's not possible.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I use the film rating thread as a miscellaneous thread from time to time.  My gripe today is about Miyazaki films that are available on the Blu Ray format.  I don't understand this.  Why are some of his less popular films available?  I want Howl's Moving Castle, Princess Mononoke and Spirited Away.  But they aren't available.  What the fuck is this shit?!


That's...really weird.



> No, I don't believe you.  That's not possible.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 22, 2011)

That is so so so wrong. However it is done all the time, it was done with Dorian Gray after that BBC thing came out.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Jena is a fucking liar.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Jena is a fucking liar.



I wish I was.
Then I could kill myself and save the world's integrity for half a second until something else comes along to rape it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

'Zombieland'-- I didn't care for it at all, but good God, I'd give Emma Stone a nice dose of my baby gravy.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> but don't want to see Dark Knight Rises?


I'm not excited about The Dark Knight Rises.  Will I see it?  Sure.  Its one of those films you have to see if you want to stay up-to-date with pop culture.

But Catwoman has single handily cast doubt on the project for me.

The casting is all wrong.  Hathaway is not capable of channeling the right persona to play this role.  Hathaway is not shy about nudity.  Nor is she shy about sexuality.  But even in the films that gave her an opportunity to display these characteristics... I never walked away thinking "wow, she was really sexy in that scene".  The ideal Catwoman should be sexy.  The ideal Catwoman for the Gotham Nolan has created should also be dark and tortured.  There is no reason to believe that Hathaway is capable of pulling off that type of performance either.  Emily Blunt, Eva Green, Keira Knightley, Rebecca Hall, Rhona Mitra, etc.  Lots of actresses would have been better choices.

She doesn't even look the part in my opinion.  What is the deal with these stiletto heels I keep seeing in all of the paparazzi shots?  How exactly does that help her as a thief?  Why isn't her hair short and black?  It would be so fucking easy.  Its like a complete lack of respect to the source material.  And its lazy film making.  Do you think David Fincher would ignore a little detail like that?

And her presence in the film also seems incredibly random.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



The League of Shadows, Bane, the Mob, corruption in the police force.  What the hell is Catwoman doing with these other characters?  Why did Warner Bros force Nolan to add her?


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia, you're alright.

I'm not a fan of Christopher Nolan's Batman movies-- shit, I'm not a fan of his entire filmography to be honest. The guy is without a doubt the most overrated director in Hollywood, easily. He plays it so safe, he's a by-the-books guy that studios love to invest in because he will easily fold and compromise to their requests. How this guy ever received half the praise he gets is beyond me.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2011)

He makes good movies.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

How exactly is he the most overrated director in Hollywood? That's a pretty bold statement. Also, how do you know he folds and compromises to studios so much? Sounds like a lot of unfounded speculation...

Speaking of unfounded speculation, Rukia, now you're making the statement that Nolan was forced to cast Hathaway as if it's 100% proven. You guys are wild.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

This is why I refuse to even discuss Nolan

both sides fucking suck.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> He makes good movies.



I 100% disagree. While he's not nearly as bad as a Michael Bay or McG, directors like Nolan, Abrams, modern Spielberg, etc. they're nothing spectacular. They're certainly not on the same level of guys like Paul Verhoeven, old school James Cameron, Ridley Scott, David Cronenberg, and John Carpenter when it comes to making _good_ blockbuster films.



Grape Krush said:


> How exactly is he the most overrated director in Hollywood? That's a pretty bold statement. Also, how do you know he folds and compromises to studios so much? Sounds like a lot of unfounded speculation...



He's become your typical run-of-the-mill summer blockbuster director. When was the last time he made a legitimate film for adults? A gritty, R rated uncompromising film that wasn't watered down since he has to appease studio investors now? When was the last time he made a film that didn't have a budget eclipsing $180 million? Do you think a major studio is going to give him ownership stake with budgets like those? God no. And don't get me started on the content of his films-- his latest debacle 'Inception' lol... what a joke. Nothing but two and a half hours of fraudulent philosophical bullshit, relying on heavy-handed exposition and using a character like Ariadne to serve as the "audience's eye" because he doesn't have enough faith in his own audience to figure the film out for themselves. Factor in the sloppy action sequences, mediocre shot composition, and the Hollywood #137 stock ending in a horrible attempt to be ambiguous and it makes for one laughable piece of film making.

Nolan is a joke-- you guys can hate me all you want, but I call shit when I see shit.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

see what did I say about both sides sucking

let's move on


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I 100% disagree. While he's not nearly as bad as a Michael Bay or McG, directors like Nolan, Abrams, modern Spielberg, etc. they're nothing spectacular. They're certainly not on the same level of guys like Paul Verhoeven, old school James Cameron, Ridley Scott, David Cronenberg, and John Carpenter when it comes to making _good_ blockbuster films.


   Are you implying that because his movies are not as good as John Carpenter, that his movies are no good? I've never seen a Nolan movie that I thought was bad. Nearly every director there, I could find movies made by them that are terrible; both commercially and artistically. 

James Cameron and Ridley Scott - are you serious? You're going to say Nolan is the most overrated director (when no one who knows anything about film even claims he is the best) and use these guys as examples of what Nolan should be? Ridley Scott made movies that were interesting and visually beautiful 30 years ago. He doesn't take "risks" any more, and his movies are bad. Nolan has never made a movie as lame as Robin Hood.







> He's become your typical run-of-the-mill summer blockbuster director.


He is a typical summerblock buster director (why is this a bad thing?), but he is not run-of-the-mill. Other wise, he would not stand out. 



> When was the last time he made a legitimate film for adults? A gritty, R rated uncompromising film that wasn't watered down since he has to appease studio investors now?


 I'm sorry, but is this what makes a director good? Making R rated films? 

He has fairly interesting films for block busters. Hence why his films stand out every summer. What summerblock busters were head over shoulders Inception and The Dark Knight? It just seems like you're mad because people who are not big into film call those movies the best. 

If he makes blockbusters, how are they "dumbed down"? Compared to his competition, they do not come across as stupid. 

Using your logic, Drive is just a dumbed down art-house film. Which it actually is (not to say it is not a bad movie). I don't think that means that the guy who made it "sold out" or what ever you're trying to imply. What is wrong with introducing a more serious style to the masses? 

Inception isn't amazing, but it is different at least. I don't get how you can say that he is not a risky director, when he makes blockbuster films that focus on entirely different attributes than most other blockbuster directors. 



> When was the last time he made a film that didn't have a budget eclipsing $180 million?


The Prestige, which he made two movies ago, in 2006. 




> Do you think a major studio is going to give him ownership stake with budgets like those? God no. And don't get me started on the content of his films-- his latest debacle 'Inception' lol... what a joke. Nothing but two and a half hours of fraudulent philosophical bullshit, relying on heavy-handed exposition and using a character like Ariadne to serve as the "audience's eye" because he doesn't have enough faith in his own audience to figure the film out for themselves. Factor in the sloppy action sequences, mediocre shot composition, and the Hollywood #137 stock ending in a horrible attempt to be ambiguous and it makes for one laughable piece of film making.


Really, I could tear apart just about any movie in existence like this. I've never seen a movie that was anywhere near perfect, or not pretentious in someway. 



> Nolan is a joke-- you guys can hate me all you want, but I call shit when I see shit.



To say he is the most overrated director in the United States is a gross exaggeration. Overrated by whom; anyway?


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

Exactly VBD.

I don't see how anyone could rank Drive above Inception. In terms of writing, acting, directing, special effects etc etc, the latter is leaps and bounds ahead of the former. 

I'm not a Nolan fanboy, I don't agree with all of his choices by any means, but he's easily one of the best directors at the moment and I don't see him making bad decisions in the future. He's just fucking good. Not only that, his writing is damn good to. Inception is brilliantly written.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 22, 2011)

You guys should check out I saw the Devil (if your into Korean thrillers and such).


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, my point wasn't "Inception vs Drive". I was just saying, he is being very harsh. 



Solon Solute said:


> You guys should check out I saw the Devil (if your into Korean thrillers and such).



I've been meaning to check it out .


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Well, my point wasn't "Inception vs Drive". I was just saying, he is being very harsh.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been meaning to check it out .



Yeah, it's great. Especially for first time viewers. Just don't watch the dub...


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 22, 2011)

Do you know if the Netflix version is the sub version?


----------



## Nakor (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I was simply passing along a discovery I made when I scrolled through the new movies last night.  Its important to me that everyone realizes how much that film flopped.  I want everyone to know that Cage's career is officially in jeopardy now.  No one needs a hit more than this guy.



He'll be fine once National Treasure 3 comes out.


----------



## Solon Solute (Oct 22, 2011)

Violent By Design said:


> Do you know if the Netflix version is the sub version?



Not sure. I bought the Bluray.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Nakor said:


> He'll be fine once National Treasure 3 comes out.


Seth McFarlane's 10 Things You Never Hear will take care of this one.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfvYbNa8aMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Jonathan Nolan is the one in the family with talent, Christopher Nolan is overrated.



> Not only that, his writing is damn good to. Inception is brilliantly written.



Terrible dialogue and a film that spends most of the time on exposition and people still remain confused. Great writer there. And lastly he can't direct action.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

> Are you implying that because his movies are not as good as John Carpenter, that his movies are no good? I've never seen a Nolan movie that I thought was bad. Nearly every director there, I could find movies made by them that are terrible; both commercially and artistically.



No, Nolan's films are no good because of the reasons I listed previously; regurgitating the same formulaic shit over and over, especially when it pales in comparison to directors who have done these things better in the past. It's hilarious how this guy has so many apologists, yet you can't even refute the claims I laid for the groundwork of my argument. Let's see, he relies on these unbearable philosophical references, only to contradict that by spoon-feeding his audience with excessive exposition. The guy's shot-composition is amateur at best-- his action sequences suck and try so hard to emulate Michael Mann's early work. He gets phoned-in performances from his actors (oh my God, that _"Oh no, damn it, Mal!"_ line from DiCaprio was so awfully delivered, I'm laughing just thinking about it). He can't write a decent female character to save his life (kinda funny how he's managed to make actresses like Hilary Swank, Marion Cotillard, Maggie Gylenhaal, and Ellen Page even more unlikeable than what they already were). And once you strip that all away, what are you left with? Face it, the guy made his name by cashing in on a comic book icon where its become a routine ritual for the current MTV generation of critics to bend over backwards for almost every and any comic book adaption that comes our way.



> James Cameron and Ridley Scott - are you serious? You're going to say Nolan is the most overrated director (when no one who knows anything about film even claims he is the best) and use these guys as examples of what Nolan should be? Ridley Scott made movies that were interesting and visually beautiful 30 years ago. He doesn't take "risks" any more, and his movies are bad. Nolan has never made a movie as lame as Robin Hood.



So Nolan has never made a film as bad as 'Robin Hood', eh? Well guess what, Nolan has never made a film as memorable or influential as 'Alien' or 'Blade Runner.' Hey, has Nolan ever worked with the Swiss legend H.R. Giger? Has he ever worked with visual futurist Syd Mead? Nope. Has Nolan ever inspired artists of multiple mediums with the films he has made? Nope. But guess what, go ask legendary Japanese directors like Mamoru Oshii where the sole influence of his films like 'Patlabor' and 'Ghost in the Shell' came from. Go ask any aspiring film maker worldwide where 'Alien' and 'Blade Runner' stand when it comes to longevity or their impacts they've left on science fiction. I guaran-fucking-tee you that none of Nolan's films will leave half the impact that those two flicks have twenty years from now. Nolan is just a 15 minutes of fame director, they've come along before and they eventually fizzle out.

And as for some of Scott's other works... what about 'Someone to Watch Over Me', 'Black Rain', 'Thelma and Louise', 'Black Hawk Down', etc, etc. All of those films are put together with much more cohesiveness, much more technical precision and craft than _anything_ Nolan has ever fucking made.

James Cameron-- again, which one of Nolan's flicks will stand the test of time to rival something like 'The Terminator', Aliens', or 'T2'? None. These films of his have stood the test of time because they were made for adults. They were made with Cameron's creative reign. He was allowed to use mega budgets yet still call the shots for film making process-- he had no one to answer to, something Nolan can not lay claim to (LOL, you think WB is just gonna hand Nolan $250 mill for 'The Dark Knight Rises' and not have any say on the direction of that film? Get a fucking clue, dude). If anything, WB has become one of the most neutered studios thanks to the 'Watchmen' debacle.



> He is a typical summerblock buster director (why is this a bad thing?), but he is not run-of-the-mill. Other wise, he would not stand out.



Superlative praise has become dime-a-dozen for the Nolans, the Abrams, the Spielbergs, the Vaughns, etc. How does he stand out? Because his films get praised on Rotten Tomatoes or because they amass a large number of revenue? Hell, even Michael Bay's films accomplish the latter and he's fucking awful. Let me guess, he gets Oscar nominations too, so that makes him legit, right? Yeah, because it's not like the Academy expanded to 10 Best Picture nominees purely for the sake of trying to draw in a younger audience to inflate their TV ratings or anything.  It's sad, you live in a time where you think any moderately praised film maker is some how a "stand out"-- yeah, he's a real stand out compared to Paul Verhoeven, John Carpenter, Ridley Scott, James Cameron, and David Cronenberg-- directors who accomplished what he's currently doing on a more ambitious and creative level for their time.



> I'm sorry, but is this what makes a director good? Making R rated films?



No, that's not what I was implying. I made the comment because it's relevant; it's relevant because there is no way in hell he'd be able to make a film for adults on a $100+ mill budget. If that were the case, if he really wanted to appeal to an adult demographic, he'd go back to making films like 'The Follwing', 'Memento', or even 'Insomnia'-- where he once had total creative control of his material. So once you strip that all away, all you're left with is what I said he was: a mediocre, compromising big budget studio whore.



> He has fairly interesting films for block busters. Hence why his films stand out every summer. What summerblock busters were head over shoulders Inception and The Dark Knight? It just seems like you're mad because people who are not big into film call those movies the best.



Fuck, give me movies like 'District 9' all day, every day compared to Nolan's dreck. I'll take that over both 'Inception' and 'The Dark Knight', any fucking day. Oh, and here's a nice tidbit: would you like to know how imperative it is to have ownership stake in your film? Neill Blomkamp, the director of 'District 9', was able to sign a contract with MRC before shopping his next film ('Elysium') which would give him complete ownership stake and creative control of the entire creative process and yet, when Sony bought the rights to distribute the film, they reportedly gave him a budget of $125 million to make 'Elysium'-- a film that is going to be R rated and made for adults, yet Nolan with all of his "success and creative ingenuity" can't convince WB to allow him to make something daring. How funny is it that a director who is only making his 2nd feature film is already more respected where it counts more than Christopher Nolan? That is priceless.

Get back to me when Nolan makes something even half as daring as a 'District 9', 'RoboCop', 'Starship Troopers', 'The Fly', 'Escape From New York', 'Hardware', 'Blade Runner', 'Alien', or 'Aliens', etc, etc.



> If he makes blockbusters, how are they "dumbed down"? Compared to his competition, they do not come across as stupid.



Remember that key word "exposition" that I mentioned? That's how his film's content is dumbed down. Everything is written out for you, there's no imagination left to use to make the decisions for yourself. The character of Ariadne is a prime example of this; she's the "audience's eye"-- fuck, even Nolan himself stated that. Why else do you think she thoroughly explains the entire narrative of the dream architecture? It's pathetic.

Oh, and look at Nolan's "competition"-- his counterparts are hardly anything to write home about in this current stage of American pop culture.



> Using your logic, Drive is just a dumbed down art-house film. Which it actually is (not to say it is not a bad movie). I don't think that means that the guy who made it "sold out" or what ever you're trying to imply. What is wrong with introducing a more serious style to the masses?



How is it dumbed down? It's not a philosophical or nonlinear film. It's simple, straightforward, and put together well from every aspect. That's all a film goer can ask for. It doesn't strive to be something it's not-- it is what it is and for that, it's a better film. 



> Inception isn't amazing, but it is different at least. I don't get how you can say that he is not a risky director, when he makes blockbuster films that focus on entirely different attributes than most other blockbuster directors.



'Inception' is not different, LOL. What did it introduce that I didn't already see from films like 'Total Recall', 'Dreamcatcher', or more recently, 'Paprika'-- a film I'm convinced Nolan actually ripped off and never gave credit to. And the worst part there is, Satoshi Kon unfortunately passed away in 2010 and never received his due from the likes of Christopher Nolan (fuck, at least Darren Aronofsky has no delusions about 'Black Swan' being nearly an exact replicate of 'Perfect Blue').



> Really, I could tear apart just about any movie in existence like this. I've never seen a movie that was anywhere near perfect, or not pretentious in someway.



Ok, if you can tear apart every film in existence like that, let's see you do it with 'El Topo', 'The Holy Mountain', 'Jacob's Ladder', 'The Lost Highway', 'Mulholland Drive', etc, etc. I would love to see you try and do that. 



> Overrated by whom; anyway?



The current trend of MTV generation critics and his teeny-bopper blowhard fanbase that think he's the second coming.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

> I don't see how anyone could rank Drive above Inception. In terms of writing, acting, directing, special effects etc etc, the latter is leaps and bounds ahead of the former.



BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Get fucking real, dude! Nolan couldn't get the steam off Refn's piss. Nolan has never put anything together anything that could compete with Refn's direction, much less using that piece of shit film like 'Inception' as a frame of reference. Not only are the screenplay, acting, and technical categories in 'Drive' infinitely better, but I'd _LOVE_ to see Nolan try to use a form of shot composition that could come even REMOTELY close to fucking with Newton Thomas Sige's angles and usage of starkly contrasting colors.

Go take a fucking film class, LOL.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2011)

A lot I agree with there. (Not about Drive, I haven't seen that.)

Recently re-watched Terminator 2 on Blu-ray -- it's still incredible. James Cameron in that form was a different class.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Terrible dialogue and a film that spends most of the time on exposition and people still remain confused. Great writer there. And lastly he can't direct action.


All of this is true about Inception.

Lets not forget another weakness.  Nolan doesn't understand women.  He is incapable of writing decent female characters.  Women are used as plot devices in his films.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 22, 2011)

lol. Nolan is not overrated.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

erictheking said:


> A lot I agree with there. (Not about Drive, I haven't seen that.)
> 
> Recently re-watched Terminator 2 on Blu-ray -- it's still incredible. James Cameron in that form was a different class.



That's something a lot of people want to overlook since Cameron's last two films have been awful. Just because the guy went on to make 'Titanic' and 'Avatar', that doesn't diminish the fact that he made 'The Terminator', 'Aliens', and 'T2'-- three films that will continue to be influential over the next several decades.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

So because a director makes formulaic movies and has never produced a masterpiece that means that he's the _worst_ director in Hollywood?

I guess I'm just not seeing what's wrong with liking Nolan's movies for what they are - pseudo scientific action thrillers. Why does every movie _have_ to be groundbreaking or innovative? Maybe people want to get lost in a film occasionally. I'm assuming that's why things like _Transformers_ are popular. 

I like good movies as much as the next person but I also sometimes like watching movies where I don't have to think or that aren't going to deliver some deep philosophical message. I'm not saying that it's ok for Hollywood to pump out shit on that principle (which seems to be the driving principle behind most Hollywood movies, but that's another issue entirely), I just don't think there's anything wrong in enjoying a movie that's not a cinematic masterpiece. 

idk, I guess it just reminds me of the elitist attitude that I've encountered a lot in the literature community where "you can't like something because it's entertaining, you can only like something if it's intelligent." Well...why the hell not? I'm not going to deny myself pleasure just because I want to appear smart. I also don't think it's good to be sitting back and force-fed entertainment (in this case it would be stuff like Nolan, Bay, etc.) but if you can recognize that there are better things out there but you still enjoy it...well, what's so terrible about that?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> Get back to me when Nolan makes something even half as daring as a 'District 9



You mean as daring as Transformers dressed up as an Apartheid movie. 



> a film I'm convinced Nolan actually ripped off and never gave credit to. And the worst part there is, Satoshi Kon unfortunately passed away in 2010 and never received his due from the likes of Christopher Nolan (fuck, at least Darren Aronofsky has no delusions about 'Black Swan' being nearly an exact replicate of 'Perfect Blue').



Nolan admitted somewhat to being inspired by Paprika, Aronofsky still refuses to admit that Black Swan was inspired by Perfect Blue.

And let's not bring Cameron or Ridley Scott in to this. They've been in the industry for along time, Nolan in comparison is a young child.



> So because a director makes formulaic movies and has never produced a masterpiece that means that he's the worst director in Hollywood?



Noone saying he's the worst director ever, it's just he's become incredibly overrated recently.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Stunna AKA Chee's dupe needs to come to the rescue ASAP.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Where is Chee anyway?



> Lets not forget another weakness. Nolan doesn't understand women. He is incapable of writing decent female characters. Women are used as plot devices in his films



More so he doesn't care about female characters, he seems to use women (or their deaths) as a drive for tortured male characters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Jena said:


> So because a director makes formulaic movies and has never produced a masterpiece that means that he's the _worst_ director in Hollywood?



No one called him the worst director in Hollywood... try rereading the last couple of pages more carefully.



> I guess I'm just not seeing what's wrong with liking Nolan's movies for what they are - pseudo scientific action thrillers. Why does every movie _have_ to be groundbreaking or innovative? Maybe people want to get lost in a film occasionally. I'm assuming that's why things like _Transformers_ are popular.



People can like what they like, but I mentioned how Christopher Nolan is the most overrated director in Hollywood-- a user on here took issue with it, and I easily refuted his claims. Sounds pretty standard to do on a message board if you ask me.



> I like good movies as much as the next person but I also sometimes like watching movies where I don't have to think or that aren't going to deliver some deep philosophical message. I'm not saying that it's ok for Hollywood to pump out shit on that principle (which seems to be the driving principle behind most Hollywood movies, but that's another issue entirely), *I just don't think there's anything wrong in enjoying a movie that's not a cinematic masterpiece.*



Nolan doesn't make good movies, though-- he makes average movies. You have to take things into consideration, like the MTV generation of film critics and how it's comical to take anything they say at face value. Look at the current structure of American pop culture and the way everything is shoveled in and out similar to a fast food chain. Not to stroke my ego, but I _did_ hit the nail on the head when I said that Nolan made his name of an iconic superhero figure. If you remove 'Batman Begins' and 'The Dark Knight' from the equation, his popularity amongst teens; which is his main demographic, reduces greatly. The thing most Nolan fans don't want to recognize is, Batman is not material exclusive to Nolan-- the minute a more competent director comes along and makes something superior and more respectable to Nolan's tale, his light goes completely out. What's Nolan left with after that? What's his legacy?



> idk, I guess it just reminds me of the elitist attitude that I've encountered a lot in the literature community where "you can't like something because it's entertaining, you can only like something if it's intelligent." Well...why the hell not? I'm not going to deny myself pleasure just because I want to appear smart. I also don't think it's good to be sitting back and force-fed entertainment (in this case it would be stuff like Nolan, Bay, etc.) but if you can recognize that there are better things out there but you still enjoy it...well, what's so terrible about that?



There is no general rule of thumb being applied. A film doesn't have to be an intellectual stimulant in order for you to like it, but it does have to have a general respect for your intelligence... which is why I will always laugh at the poor schmucks who try to tell me to "turn my brain off" when watching films like this.



Ennoea said:


> You mean as daring as Transformers dressed up as an Apartheid movie.



Oh, how erroneously misinformed you are. First off, there's nothing similar to 'Transformers'-- the concept of a giant robot, much like Batman to Nolan, isn't exclusive to Michael Bay. And to get down to technical terms, the exosuit in D9 is a mech; a mech that pays homage to 'Macross' and more specifically, Ichiro Itano, which Neill Blomkamp references to in the director's commentary. Oh, and how did Itano take the shout out, while read this here: Bekah Tumblr post

_"As for young Japanese out there who want to become creators, I hope they'll be high-minded and try to make something on the level of District 9."_

Pretty bold praise from a guy who made one of the most renowned and copied action sequences by his counterparts in the Japanese animation business.

And as for the Apartheid comment-- go watch any interview with Neill Blomkamp and he will tell you there is no message in his film. The guy simply grew up in the Apartheid era of South Africa, right in the middle of it no less, so what exactly is the problem with him integrating an unfamiliar and influential subject on him into a science fiction film? The film's basic core is gritty Western science fiction being dropped into an unfamiliar setting. Go brush up on some research before spouting off uninformed claims.



> Nolan admitted somewhat to being inspired by Paprika, Aronofsky still refuses to admit that Black Swan was inspired by Perfect Blue.



Nolan did not. There was a French article that was refuted by someone at One Manga. Nolan to this day has still not given credit to Satoshi Kon.

As for Aronofky, at least he owns the rights to 'Perfect Blue' and gave Kon a shout out on 'Requiem For A Dream.'



> And let's not bring Cameron or Ridley Scott in to this. They've been in the industry for along time, Nolan in comparison is a young child.



All three directors still contributed to blockbuster cinema, it's definitely comparable because it shows the immense drop in quality going from Cameron and Scott to slouches like Nolan and Abrams.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

look what you people have done

I just hate the fact that I can't go hey I like Nolan films without some asshole coming in "no you're wrong they suck and here's why"

which is basically what has happened to this thread...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

It is all Jena's fault.  That lie about the Three Musketeers led to this.  

(Honestly, I'm pretty impressed with Tetravaal.  He has done his research.  Not many people are aware of Aronofsky's connection to Perfect Blue.  His arguments are very well informed.)


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> I just hate the fact that I can't go hey I like Nolan films



Why? All because I've formed some fundamentally sound reasons for as to why I personally find him overrated? I think it's funny that what is being lost in this discussion is that I'm _not_ telling people what to like or calling them an idiot for what they like, or even demeaning them at all for what they like. If Nolan's films stimulate your imagination, more power to you. But if I find a discussion interesting enough to where I can contribute and refute claims, then I'm going to.

Like whatever you want to like is basically what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Woah woah woah.  When did I say I liked Nicholas Cage?
> 
> I was simply passing along a discovery I made when I scrolled through the new movies last night.  Its important to me that everyone realizes how much that film flopped.  I want everyone to know that Cage's career is officially in jeopardy now.  No one needs a hit more than this guy.


Nick Cage's only decent film I think was Kick-Ass, and that was just a decent movie. Nick Cage was the best part of the movie, surprisingly .




TetraVaal said:


> I 100% disagree. While he's not nearly as bad as a Michael Bay or McG, directors like Nolan, Abrams, modern Spielberg, etc. they're nothing spectacular. They're certainly not on the same level of guys like Paul Verhoeven, old school James Cameron, Ridley Scott, David Cronenberg, and John Carpenter when it comes to making _good_ blockbuster films.


John fucking Carpenter? That probably would've been a good argument back in the 80's, but not in this time. His new stuff has been atrociously bad.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

If you're gonna talk about overrated media then bringing District 9 in to it won't do you any favours. As a Sci fi movie it's decent but it's nothing special, heavy handed with it's parallels with the apartheid to the point it's ridiculous, esp with the inter-species sex rubbish. I don't care what Blompkamp says, everyone that watched this movie harps on about the "message" so it's there and it's about as poignant as Guess Who (the Ashton Kutcher one).



> Nolan did not. There was a French article that was refuted by someone at One Manga. Nolan to this day has still not given credit to Satoshi Kon.
> 
> As for Aronofky, at least he owns the rights to 'Perfect Blue' and gave Kon a shout out on 'Requiem For A Dream.'



While I take One manga with a pinch of salt I can't find any evidence he did mention Paprika. As for Aronofsky, he bought the remake rights solely so he could remake the bath tub scene from Perfect Blue for Requiem. How could he not give a "shout out" when he pretty much remade the scene? But he still refuses to admit Black Swan was inspired by Perfect Blue.



> John fucking Carpenter? That probably would've been a good argument back in the 80's, but not in this time. His new stuff has been atrociously bad.



I'd lay the blame on him not getting financed and having not much creative control of his films.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If you're gonna talk about overrated media then bringing District 9 in to it won't do you any favours. As a Sci fi movie it's decent but it's nothing special, heavy handed with it's parallels with the apartheid to the point it's ridiculous, esp with the inter-species sex rubbish. I don't care what Blompkamp says, everyone that watched this movie harps on about the "message" so it's there and it's about as poignant as Guess Who (the Ashton Kutcher one)



This has to be one of the dumbest things I have read on here. Even before looking anything up post-watching D9, I gathered that the film was in essence about a casual do-it-by-the-book every day man who was sort of oblivious to the fact that was racist, only to slightly redeem himself (depending on the viewer's interpretation of his attitude) by the film's end. Any general audience member that actually thinks _"everyone that watched this movie harps on about the "message" so it's there and it's about as poignant as Guess Who (the Ashton Kutcher one)"_ only further validates my earlier points that you can't put any stock into the current trend of pop culture and its audiences.  What's even more comical is you trying to remove Blomkamp's own quotes from the equation... HELLO! He's the fucking director and screenwriter, he's the one that ultimately chooses which message to convey, and in this case, there wasn't a message at all. It was just a first time major motion picture director taking the influence of an important part of his life and dropping it into a fictional science fiction movie.

And as for the film being nothing special or overrated... pffft, at least it can say it accomplished a daunting task on a shoestring budget compared to the shit people are trying to defend in this thread. That film deviated from about every current blockbuster trend and for that, it's a better film.



> While I take One manga with a pinch of salt I can't find any evidence he did mention Paprika. As for Aronofsky, he bought the remake rights solely so he could remake the bath tub scene from Perfect Blue for Requiem. How could he not give a "shout out" when he pretty much remade the scene? But he still refuses to admit Black Swan was inspired by Perfect Blue.



Go watch the director's commentary of 'Requiem For A Dream', where he talks about the influence and respect he has for not just 'Perfect Blue', but Satoshi Kon as a director. I mean, this part of the discussion is really irrelevant, I'm not a big Aronofsky fan truth be told, but I respect him a hell of a lot more than I do Christopher Nolan.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 22, 2011)

lol, I always remember Adonis's quote when it comes to District 9: "It's G.I Joe dressed up at Hotel Rwanda".

The more I watch that movie, the more distaste I have for it. It takes a real, unsettling issue and turns it into a fucking splatter film with aliens. If Transformers 3 somehow added that kind of pretense, people would hail that as a masterpiece.

As for John Carpenter, quite frankly, he's old and his creativity is waning. Even he knows this, as he rarely directs these days. For those who say limited financing, remember that Halloween was a very low budgeted film too.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> What's even more comical is you trying to remove Blomkamp's own quotes from the equation... HELLO! He's the fucking director and screenwriter, he's the one that ultimately chooses which message to convey, and in this case, there wasn't a message at all.



Now if the Director believes it's not there then fine but I recall nearly every reviewer mentioning the same points about the thinly veiled social commentary bordering on satire aimed at South Africa. But hey if Blompkamp says it's not there.



> And as for the film being nothing special or overrated... pffft, at least it can say it accomplished a daunting task on a shoestring budget compared to the shit people are trying to defend in this thread. That film deviated from about every current blockbuster trend and for that, it's a better film.



I don't disregard it's technical achievements, it's a solid action film. You argue about Nolan fanboys but D9 fanboys tend to be similar in their praise for the film and it's political or racial allegories when it's all abit limp.



> Go watch the director's commentary of, where he talks about the influence and respect he has for not just 'Perfect Blue', but Satoshi Kon as a director. I mean, this part of the discussion is really irrelevant, I'm not a big Aronofsky fan truth be told, but I respect him a hell of a lot more than I do Christopher Nolan.



Ofcourse he has respect for Kon, but claims he was never influenced by Perfect Blue. He's telling abit of fib there. Regardless I don't want to argue about it either, BS and PB are fine films in their own respect.



> As for John Carpenter, quite frankly, he's old and his creativity is waning. Even he knows this, as he rarely directs these days. For those who say limited financing, remember that Halloween was a very low budgeted film too.



I actually met him a couple of years back, he was at a film festival and well he knows his newer stuff is rubbish. He pretty much said he was tired and that he couldn't keep up with the audience.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I always remember Adonis's quote when it comes to District 9: "It's G.I Joe dressed up at Hotel Rwanda".



A quote he stole from an IMDb user-- how comical.



> The more I watch that movie, the more distaste I have for it. It takes a real, unsettling issue and turns it into a fucking splatter film with aliens. If Transformers 3 somehow added that kind of pretense, people would hail that as a masterpiece.



Films like 'District 9' probably go over head-- no, not because of its story or some hidden message you didn't understand, but the way its put together and the genre audience it aims to please. It's similar in tone and structure to something like 'RoboCop' or 'Starship Troopers', two films that have their audiences, but also two films that alienate simple-minded drones that don't comprehend the satire or over-the-top way of dealing with social issues, especially in such a comedic matter. It's probably best that you yourself stick to those kiddie Transformers films. 



> As for John Carpenter, quite frankly, he's old and his creativity is waning. Even he knows this, as he rarely directs these days. For those who say limited financing, remember that Halloween was a very low budgeted film too.



Which is exactly why I used a film like 'Escape From New York' as a citation... no way in hell I'm gonna reference to anything he's made over the last 10 years.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Get fucking real, dude! Nolan couldn't get the steam off Refn's piss. Nolan has never put anything together anything that could compete with Refn's direction, much less using that piece of shit film like 'Inception' as a frame of reference. Not only are the screenplay, acting, and technical categories in 'Drive' infinitely better, but I'd _LOVE_ to see Nolan try to use a form of shot composition that could come even REMOTELY close to fucking with Newton Thomas Sige's angles and usage of starkly contrasting colors.
> 
> Go take a fucking film class, LOL.



Are you taking classes at a community college?  

Personally, I have never needed anyone to teach me how or why to enjoy art. 

Drive's cinematography was not impressive in the least. The writing was decent, but not exactly refined and certainly not clever. Cranston was horribly directed. For God's sake I was literally watching Hal from Malcom in the Middle! It was a good movie, but in no way shape or form a masterpiece of any kind. If that's the type of film your school is teaching you to praise I might suggest dropping out.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2011)

*Payback - 7/10*

I'd really like to see the Directors cut i hear there's a lot taken out along with a entirely different ending. It's a shame Mel has ended up where he is even if it is his own doing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Now if the Director believes it's not there then fine but I recall nearly every reviewer mentioning the same points about the thinly veiled social commentary bordering on satire aimed at South Africa. But hey if Blompkamp says it's not there.



Whatever social parallels the current influx of critics choose to take away from D9 is based on what they want to take away from it. There's certainly satirical elements in D9, but not necessarily on its current social structure. Hell, the bulk of the comedy hinges on this sort of black humorous way of Wikus' torturing transformation, I.E. the sequence of him eating cat food like a basehead, a Nigerian gang lord confined to a wheel chair while not even speaking the native tongue, the excessive violence, etc, etc. It's all a throwback to the similar ultra violent nature of directors like Verhoeven and Cronenberg-- I guess they're not very good either. 



> I don't disregard it's technical achievements, it's a solid action film. You argue about Nolan fanboys but D9 fanboys tend to be similar in their praise for the film and it's political or racial allegories when it's all abit limp.



I haven't come across many D9 fanboys, seeing as how the film itself hasn't reached the mainstream cultural status that you see with the Nolans, Abrams, and even the Bays. The term "fanboy" itself is beaten to death, but if you want my simple and straightforward reasons for as to why I like the film, it's simple: It's a throwback to hard edge 80s science fiction, it takes place in an unfamiliar setting, the protagonist is an asshole with a great sense of humor, the budget was modest in comparison to current blockbuster films, and despite having a bevy of CGI, there are no shots in the film which are there other than to show off some fancy VFX render. It's entirely grounded, gritty, and raw-- almost an anti-aesthetic approach to the whole concept. Oh, and the action sequences... how many first time directors can make the type of action sequences you saw in this film on the limited budget he had? This guy has a knack for filming action sets, that's for sure.



> Ofcourse he has respect for Kon, but claims he was never influenced by Perfect Blue. He's telling abit of fib there. Regardless I don't want to argue about it either, BS and PB are fine films in their own respect.



I was under the impression he did credit Kon for 'Perfect Blue', but looking right now, he seems to give more influence to films like 'Red Shoes' and 'The Pianist.' I can see his points, but yeah, in the past he did give Kon some credit.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

And why do you have such a grudge against high budget films?


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree 100% with TetraVaal about District 9. I really enjoyed it (slightly spoiled by the weak ending), and it caught some really daft, unjustified flak on here when it came out I recall, by several people without a clue. 

I would've thought it was self-evident that it was never supposed to be an "anti-apartheid movie" after watching it and putting two and two together. Apparently not. People are still saying this shite? I heard the writers explicitly deny this with my own ears, right after it came out.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Are you taking classes at a community college?
> 
> Personally, I have never needed anyone to teach me how or why to enjoy art.
> 
> Drive's cinematography was not impressive in the least. The writing was decent, but not exactly refined and certainly not clever. Cranston was horribly directed. For God's sake I was literally watching Hal from Malcom in the Middle! It was a good movie, but in no way shape or form a masterpiece of any kind. If that's the type of film your school is teaching you to praise I might suggest dropping out.



Now you're just turning into some internet antagonist, 'cause there's no way in hell anyone would believe that Nolan's direction is even close to rivaling Refn's, they're not even on par that's how much better Refn is. But you know what, I'll bite real quick:

First off, if you think you're in a position to be mocking anyone for the film classes they attend, then you're an idiot, straight up... especially if you believe in the shit you're selling. People attend film classes not to be told what to enjoy or how to enjoy it, they go to continue their evolution of appreciating the medium, as well as to learn the technical aspects of film making. Where I attended film classes is of no concern to you, but what is, is the fact that I'm much more well versed on this topic than you are and that I can guarantee. 

Second, the cinematography in 'Drive' is light years ahead of anything featured in a Nolan film. The composition in the market with all the rich colors and contrasts, specifically of the aisles where Driver is observing Irene and Benecio, the wide-angled lenses to capture the skyline of Los Angeles, and even basic framework in places like Irene's apartment and the unorthodox color palette to compliment the usage of more basic colors throughout the rest of the film is top notch, quality work. I could go on and on about this, I really could... especially in regards to the brief action sequences and how they are much more tightly shot and fluid compared to any action set that Nolan has put together.

Third, and finally, how was Cranston horribly directed? Give examples like I've been giving examples. The guy was in stark contrast from Hal, the fuck are you talking about? He was calm, well composed, and never out of character in each scene he was given. In fact, one could argue that there wasn't a single frame wasted when he was on screen. He's a man truly dedicated to his craft. All in all, 'Drive' is without a doubt a much better put together film than anything Nolan has delivered. I know this is a hard fact to accept since you're so oblivious to Nolan's shortcomings as a director, but eventually you're gonna have to stop living in la-la land.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> It's all a throwback to the similar ultra violent nature of directors like Verhoeven and Cronenberg-- I guess they're not very good either.



Comparing Blomkamp to them is abit premature.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Comparing Blomkamp to them is abit premature.



I'm comparing the narrative tone of those directors, all three of them have a similar style. I'm not saying Blomkamp will become as rightfully renowned as those two directors, for all I know Blomkamp could fall flat on his face from here on out. But what he accomplished with D9 would certainly make those two directors proud.



> I agree 100% with TetraVaal about District 9. I really enjoyed it (slightly spoiled by the weak ending), and it caught some really daft, unjustified flak on here when it came out I recall, by several people without a clue.



Like I said, man... context-- always take the current audiences and their mindset into context. The general movie audience wasn't ready for a movie like 'District 9', it subverted all the cliches that modern blockbusters came with and due to that, a lot of viewers were taken out of a comfort zone.



> I would've thought it was self-evident that it was never supposed to be an "anti-apartheid movie" after watching it and putting two and two together. Apparently not. People are still saying this shite? I heard the writers explicitly deny this with my own ears, right after it came out.



There are a lot of "not so bright" people, to put it mildly. There was never any hidden agenda or social allegory that Blomkamp was purposely _attempting_ to convey. I always saw the film as a sci-fi character study with great action sets and effects more than I did as a social allegory.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

So it is a community college then? Community college elitists 

Obviously Cranston is a fine actor, but in this case it's either bad directing or bad casting for the part. Reminded me of Hal. Body language, speech delivery etc. Not going to watch it again just to give specific examples.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

You guys are hyping up Drive quite a bit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> So it is a community college then? Community college elitists



Regardless of the college, it's more of an education I'm going to receive than what you ever will.



> Obviously Cranston is a fine actor, but in this case it's either bad directing or bad casting for the part. Reminded me of Hal. *Body language*, speech delivery etc. Not going to watch it again just to give specific examples.



Body language? I was unaware that Hal walked around with a gimp leg and calm mannerisms. Speech delivery? You mean the underlying issue Hal has with actually wanting to be a kid and delivering most of his lines in the most childish demeanor? Fucking A, did you even watch 'Drive'? Or are you throwing together a garble of words in hopes that they'll stick? I very rarely insult people, but I hope to God you're not the collective IQ representation of this board and its members.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 22, 2011)

The Thin Red Line - 8.5/10

Definitely among the better WW2 movies. Instead of taking sides, it shows the war through the soldiers' eyes, sharing their thoughts with us. Some scenes were beautifully shot. The pacing wasn't the best though.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2011)

*Van Hellsing 2/10*

This is a horrible, horrible film the only positive i can muster is that i liked what they done with the werewolf transformations.


----------



## Grape (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Regardless of the college, it's more of an education I'm going to receive than what you ever will.
> 
> 
> 
> Body language? I was unaware that Hal walked around with a gimp leg and calm mannerisms. Speech delivery? You mean the underlying issue Hal has with actually wanting to be a kid and delivering most of his lines in the most childish demeanor? Fucking A, did you even watch 'Drive'? Or are you throwing together a garble of words in hopes that they'll stick? I very rarely insult people, but I hope to God you're not the collective IQ representation of this board and its members.



Oh, so you're still in high school? Couldn't get into AFI? Good luck finding one of them there fancy 2 year degrees with better credentials than SHSU bro. 

I'm sure it will serve it's purpose in ten years when you're a third rate film critic.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Van Hellsing 2/10*
> 
> This is a horrible, horrible film the only positive i can muster is that i liked what they done with the werewolf transformations.


Agreed.  Kate Beckinsale's bad accent.  Frankenstein.  The dialogue.  The plot.  I can't decide which aspect of that film I dislike the most.  2/10 is definitely what it deserves.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

I think I'm gonna watch 'V for Vendetta' tonight... haven't watched that in a minute.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

erictheking said:


> I agree 100% with TetraVaal about District 9. I really enjoyed it (slightly spoiled by the weak ending), and it caught some really daft, unjustified flak on here when it came out I recall, by several people without a clue.
> 
> I would've thought it was self-evident that it was never supposed to be an "anti-apartheid movie" after watching it and putting two and two together. Apparently not. People are still saying this shite? I heard the writers explicitly deny this with my own ears, right after it came out.



It seems everybody wants to do that with movies of today, looking for some deep meaning somewhere(kinda like American Psycho). When it's just a good movie, with a good story.

I hate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who want to look into something for hidden lessons for something weather it be books, TV etc. . All I want is some decent characters, and a decent plot, nothing more .


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Agreed.  Kate Beckinsale's bad accent.  Frankenstein.  The dialogue.  The plot.  I can't decide which aspect of that film I dislike the most.  2/10 is definitely what it deserves.



Yeah it's hard to pick out one defining negative when there's so much to choose from. Beckinsale's accent was second tier to Roxburgh's Dracula.

I'd say Sommers was extremely lucky with The Mummy as the rest of his work before and after are absolutely horrid.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

Great set btw.  Arkham City is fantastic.  Just another Batman adaptation that is far superior to The Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> It seems everybody wants to do that with movies of today, looking for some deep meaning somewhere(kinda like American Psycho). When it's just a good movie, with a good story.
> 
> I hate ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who want to look into something for hidden lessons for something weather it be books, TV etc. . All I want is some decent characters, and a decent plot, nothing more .



Agreed.

It's one of the reasons why I tend to avoid message boards for 'Breaking Bad'-- I love the show to death, but all the blowhards act like every single scene is foreshadowing for a character's death or something... it becomes unbearable.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

How many films do you guys have rated on Netflix?  I was looking through my recommendations earlier and was shocked to discover that I have rated over 800 films.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Great set btw.  Arkham City is fantastic.  Just another Batman adaptation that is far superior to The Dark Knight Rises.



I'm inclined to agree at least when it comes to the inclusion of Catwoman. Hathaway just strikes me as awful casting and when you add the set pictures showing off her costume then i'm even less enthused about her appearance in the film.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 22, 2011)

Tetravaal being a high schooler makes so much sense. Those guys love them some District 9. 



TetraVaal said:


> I think I'm gonna watch 'V for Vendetta' tonight



Also not surprising.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> Agreed. Kate Beckinsale's bad accent. Frankenstein. The dialogue. The plot. I can't decide which aspect of that film I dislike the most. 2/10 is definitely what it deserves.



Nothing beats the part where Beckinsale is with her family up in the clouds.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Tetravaal being a high schooler makes so much sense. Those guys love them some District 9.



what the hell?  District 9 is a good movie you don't have to be a high schooler to enjoy it :|


----------



## Furious George (Oct 22, 2011)

Parallax said:


> what the hell?  District 9 is a good movie you don't have to be a high schooler to enjoy it :|



Didn't say you had to. I just notice internet trends.

S'alright at best. Like Ennoea was saying its more then a little overrated and incredibly heavy-handed. 

Everyone's talking about its no fun searching for "hidden messages" in films but D9 message is far from hidden. Its not much better then Avatar in that regard. And unlike Robocop which someone had the nerve to compare it to, it really doesn't lend itself well to multiple viewings.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Tetravaal being a high schooler makes so much sense. *Those guys love them some District 9.*
> 
> 
> 
> Also not surprising.


What the hell ? Everybody at  my school hated District 9, the only reason they saw it was because Halloween II was showing at the drive-in after District 9 .



Furious George said:


> Didn't say you had to. I just notice internet trends.
> 
> S'alright at best. Like Ennoea was saying its more then a little overrated and incredibly heavy-handed.
> 
> Everyone's talking about its no fun searching for "hidden messages" in films but D9 message is far from hidden. Its not much better then Avatar in that regard. And unlike Robocop which someone had the nerve to compare it to, it really doesn't lend itself well to multiple viewings.


I like District 9 and all, but it doesn't come close to Robocop. Robocop 2 wasn't half bad either .


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Van Hellsing 2/10*
> 
> This is a horrible, horrible film the only positive i can muster is that i liked what they done with the werewolf transformations.



I have this movie on VHS () and my friend and I watch it every year to mock it. We have a counter going where we tally up each time Kate's character _should_ have died but was conveniently saved and/or jumped out of the way at the last second. We usually get up to about 60 by the end of the movie (or whenever we shut it off--we usually can't make it past the costume ball scene).


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Everyone's talking about its no fun searching for "hidden messages" in films but D9 message is far from hidden. Its not much better then Avatar in that regard. And unlike Robocop which someone had the nerve to compare it to, it really doesn't lend itself well to multiple viewings.



Any time you want to take the initiative to provide a counterargument with something other than petty, baseless statements, feel free to try your hand. There is no "hidden message" in D9-- anyone going to such desperation to prove otherwise is a flat-out moron. And yes, I did compare it to 'RoboCop'... in its structure and tone, which I'm 100% correct about.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> What the hell ? Everybody at  my school hated Distcict 9, the only reason they saw it, was because Halloween II was showing at the drive-in after District 9 .



We interact with different high schoolers? D9 is the type of schlock that makes the ones I know feel edu-ma-cated.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 22, 2011)

Tetra is right to compare it Robocop actually

and yeah I never saw the "messages" that everyone is so convinced about with D9 but iono maybe I'm just not observant enough.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> We interact with different high schoolers? D9 is the type of schlock that makes the ones I know feel edu-ma-cated.



D9 is a movie my fellow peers deem as "gay" ,"too much talking" or "just lame" .

They'd rather go see some shitty Rob Zombie horror movie or something.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> We interact with different high schoolers? D9 is the type of schlock that makes the ones I know feel edu-ma-cated.



It's no worse than the tardmuscles that proclaim Christopher Nolan's films are some sort intellectual experience-- at least D9 can say it's a well put together film. 



Parallax said:


> Tetra is right to compare it Robocop actually
> 
> and yeah I never saw the "messages" that everyone is so convinced about with D9 but iono maybe I'm just not observant enough.



There are no messages. Like I stated previously and now have to reiterate, the film's core is a character study that's told through the veneer of science fiction. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 22, 2011)

We can almost certainly expect to see a Paranormal Activity Part 4 next year.  Did you guys see how much it made Friday night?


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> D9 is the movie my fellow peers deem as "gay" ,"too much talking" or "just lame" .
> 
> They'd rather go see some shitty Rob Zombie horror movie or something.



I'd rather be home schooled than be associated with people like that.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Oct 22, 2011)

I just saw Contagion.

It was pretty effective and entertaining.

Also Ive been counting how many times I touch my face since I left the cinema.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

Shit I hate these fucking Paranormal Craptivity movies. All my buds on Facebook has their status updates filled with that shit .


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> We can almost certainly expect to see a Paranormal Activity Part 4 next year.  Did you guys see how much it made Friday night?



Yeah, shit is ridiculous. I hated the first two, so I'm not gonna bother seeing the new one.

The funny thing is, last year I made a comment to a friend about how since the Saw series was coming to an end, theatres would need a new yearly annual shitty horror series to take its place. Looks like 'Paranormal Activity' will take that spot.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

D9's style is somewhat similar to Robocop.



> and yeah I never saw the "messages" that everyone is so convinced about with D9 but iono maybe I'm just not observant enough.



Me neither, I was discussing it with a friend and I told him it was a great tongue in cheek Sci Fi movie and he told me I missed the point where it portrayed the true horror of the apartheid and xenophobia


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2011)

I don't see why they wouldn't whore it to death when it makes more than it's budget in one day. I've never seen the first two and i probably never will, Horror is not my genre.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Yeah, shit is ridiculous. I hated the first two, so I'm not gonna bother seeing the new one.
> 
> The funny thing is, last year I made a comment to a friend about how since the Saw series was coming to an end, theatres would need a new yearly annual shitty horror series to take its place. *Looks like 'Paranormal Activity' will take that spot.*


. I really hope your prediction is wrong(although it's more than likely true).


----------



## Furious George (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Any time you want to take the initiative to provide a counterargument with something other than petty, baseless statements, feel free to try your hand. There is no "hidden message" in D9-- anyone going to such desperation to prove otherwise is a flat-out moron. And yes, I did compare it to 'RoboCop'... in its structure and tone, which I'm 100% correct about.



Petty baseless statements? District 9 has a heavy-handed message. The message is "humans are bad and racist". That is not baseless.

Also, I said there WAS no hidden message, angry pants. Its message is loud and stupid, complete with angry scientists cussing dramatically at half-aliens and real apartheid documentary footage tastlessly edited into a nonsensical backdrop.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Petty baseless statements? District 9 has a heavy-handed message. The message is "humans are bad and racist". That is not baseless.
> 
> Also, I said there WAS no hidden message, angry pants. Its message is loud and stupid, complete with angry scientists cussing dramatically at half-aliens and real apartheid documentary footage tastlessly edited into a nonsensical backdrop.



1.) Yes, baseless statements are exactly what you are bringing forth to this discussion-- nothing of real relevance. There's no message of racism or humans being bad. You could apply that retarded logic to any film in which a being other than a human is being trashed by a human. If that's the best you have to offer in terms of a counterargument, you're just gonna get a textual lashing similar to what happened to everybody else in this thread.

2.) There's no message to begin with. You're just desperately searching for the thinnest of reasons to justify your comments that 'District 9' is overrated or sucks. Sorry guy, that's not going to happen. All you're doing is grasping at straws-- the documentary style of shooting was great, especially how it seamlessly transitioned into a more cinematic style when switching from the Sony EX1 and EX3 style of shooting to the traditional RED One hand-held. If anything, it proved to be a nonlinear structure for its narrative, something you know absolutely nothing about. And how is its setting nonsensical? What are you trying to accomplish with an unmerited comment such as that?

Keep grasping at those straws, eventually they're gonna to wear down to ziltch.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> There's no message of racism or humans being bad.



If every person that watched the movie pointed out the similarities to the xenophobia and racism that is apparent in South Africa then can you really deny it? You took something from the movie, but people took something else. Subjectivity is lost on you. And you're a film student?


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> If every person that watched the movie pointed out the similarities to the xenophobia and racism that is apparent in South Africa then can you really deny it? You took something from the movie, but people took something else. Subjectivity is lost on you. And you're a film student?



You're missing the point that that moron is trying to imply that Blomkamp and Tatchell were attempting to subject the viewers to an obvious message. There was no allegory or metaphor being beat over anyone's head. They didn't say _"Oh hey! I have an idea, let's make a movie that deals with corporate privatization, racism, and humans being evil and force it down everyone's throats!"_ That's like saying Duncan Jones was trying to force people to look into crimes against humanity thanks to the ending of 'Moon' (oh hey, I wound up giving an example of how Furious could apply this logic to any film that portrays humans in a negative light, weird!). All this does is show a glaring weakness of Furious George's ability, or lack thereof, to properly critique a movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Guys I'm watching First Class, are the German/French scenes not suppoused to have subs?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Someone needs to take one for the team and go see The Three Musketeers.  I'm curious to know how bad it is.


I wanna see it. I could use a good (bad) popcorn flick.



Rukia said:


> Stunna AKA Chee's dupe needs to come to the rescue ASAP.


I haven't had access to my laptop all day. 

I can't believe I missed this debate! I disagree with more than half of what Tetra said.



Rukia said:


> How many films do you guys have rated on Netflix?  I was looking through my recommendations earlier and was shocked to discover that I have rated over 800 films.


I've rated some 300 on Rotten Tomatoes I think.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Moving on now, I decided to shelf 'V for Vendetta' for another time... I'm gonna watch 'Battle Royale' and 'The Texas Chain Saw Massacre' back to back tonight.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

_Battle Royale_ is overrated.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

...Well at the very least, it's still better than Christopher Nolan's entire filmography.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

I love me some Nolan.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Moving on now, I decided to shelf 'V for Vendetta' for another time... I'm gonna watch 'Battle Royale' and 'The Texas Chain Saw Massacre' back to back tonight.


V for Vendetta is a very good movie. Although most of its fan base is sadly a bunch of retarded anarchists .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> Someone needs to take one for the team and go see The Three Musketeers. I'm curious to know how bad it is.



Brother watched it, said it was barely average and not worth the admission.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

Apparently it sucks compared to it's source material.

...

But standing alone, yes, it's good.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> V for Vendetta is a very good movie. Although most of its fan base is sadly a bunch of retarded anarchists .



Hahahaha, tell me about it. I don't praise 'V for Vendetta' to high Heavens, but I do enjoy it. I figured with it being October, I'd stick to watching genre films throughout the rest of the month.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 22, 2011)

It's also been a while since I watched V for Vendetta. I might have to watch it again soon .


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Guys I'm watching First Class, are the German/French scenes not suppoused to have subs?



Are you watching a bootleg? I'm pretty sure they had subs in theaters, but I watched a bootleg and there weren't any.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

Resident Evil (either the 2nd or the 3rd; idgaf and does it matter?)- 2/10


If you don't know anything about the games, it's probably more tolerable. As a fan of the games, this hurts me.

I rated up one point because it made me laugh.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

> Are you watching a bootleg? I'm pretty sure they had subs in theaters, but I watched a bootleg and there weren't any.



Bootleg copy a friend gave me.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

There's your problem.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

Jaws -             A+


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> ...Well at the very least, it's still better than Christopher Nolan's entire filmography.


Says the guy with a picture of a mediocre movie in his sig.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 22, 2011)

Captain America was pretty good, really enjoyed everything about it. Never read the comics though so I had no expectations going in.

Based on enjoyment, 8/10.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Says the guy with a picture of a mediocre movie in his sig.



Mediocre to anyone who wants the same regurgitated comic book movies a million times over.


----------



## Jena (Oct 22, 2011)

House of Wax- 7/10 Damn I haven't seen this movie in a long time. 
It was pretty good for a slasher flick. Nothing spectacular but it entertained me. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why is Jared's death so terrible, though? Seriously! Everyone else gets taken out quickly, but he:

Has his achilles tendon severed
Is drugged up and stiched back together without painkillers
Has all the hair on his face waxed off at once
Gets covered in hot wax
Has his skin peeled off
Has his entire cheek sliced off
Possibly burns to death

Sucks, man




Also Paris Hilton dies lol


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Mediocre to anyone who wants the same regurgitated comic book movies a million times over.



Why can't they both just be accepted as good movies?


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Xmen First Class 8/10

Who would have thought that the shit Men franchise could be saved. A very good plot (even if the same theme as every other Xmen film), well written and paced. This film shows yet again that Magneto is the most compelling character in Xmen and that him and Xavier make a very interesting pair. Had a nice mix of action, villains and a bond esque theme running through it that was brilliant. Fassbender and Bacon were the best of the bunch here, Mcavoy isn't bad but Xavier wasn't the focus here.

Now to the nitpicking. The dialogue here was cheesy as fuck, seemed like all the "You're beautiful" stuff just needed Born this Way to be playing in the background to turn this in to a CW show. And it sort of needed more one to one fights among the mutants, and perhaps more interesting mutants. As for the actors, who the fuck casted this? The girl playing Mystique was god horrible, I wouldn't care if she was a side character like Flame thrower Tinkerbell but she was clearly a big deal and the actress was quite painful to watch. Same with diamond chick, I can't even remember her name. Emily Blunt would kill as Mystique.

Overall a great origins film, looking forward to what comes next.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 22, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Why can't they both just be accepted as good movies?



I'm just busting balls at this point.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll bust _your_ balls.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 22, 2011)

*L.A. Confidential :: 7.6/10 :: C+*

Very good screenplay but the pacing was too slow. I never really felt like I got into the movie as much as I could have, but its weird because I wasn't bored with it either. The acting was damn good, but I wish they tricked hadn't tricked me into thinking that this was a Spacey movie. Dude had top billing and looked like the lead on the cover, but it turns out he was only a supporting character. Much like he was in Glengarry Glen Ross. 

I want to give it a higher score because the script and the acting was so good, but the pacing man...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 22, 2011)

Stunna and Tetra, stop flirting with each other, there are kids present.


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

Qi Gong: Deeper Flow with Lee Holden- Why am I watching this/10
Hippies must love this. 
But it just looks like ol' Lee here is waving his hands around and farting creatively.
And why is he not asian? If you're trying to hawk vaguely-oriental exercise techniques you'd better have a mystic old asian man doing it. Not ?ber-whitey. 
Also this was stupid and I don't know why I sat through it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 23, 2011)

The Pervert's Guide to Cinema

8/10


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw a few movies the other day.

The Thing: 7/10 - I had a good time watching this! I felt like they did a good tribute to the one from 1982, and definitely did a good job with the creature. It didn't have that same paranoia feel that the first one did, but they made up for it.

Drive: 9/10 - Ryan Gosling is certified badass. Between The Ides of March (Only heard about it, will see soon) and this, he's on fire. The only thing that was weird to me was that I felt like they partially wanted the movie to take place in the 80's. The 'Vice City' font, the music, his weird taste in jackets. 

Hangover 2: 6/10 - I skipped this one until recently. It did it's job well, but maybe because I had a few to drink. Allen made me laugh, and the rest gave me a few chuckles.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

Before I cut into this and I plan to I agree with someone in this thread about Nolan in that he has become that guy who everything around magnifies for no specific reason.



TetraVaal said:


> He's become your typical run-of-the-mill summer blockbuster director.



Not gonna deny this, however that isn't all he does nor has it ever been, Memento and The Prestige are anything if not summer blockbuster films.



TetraVaal said:


> When was the last time he made a legitimate film for adults? A gritty, R rated uncompromising film that wasn't watered down since he has to appease studio investors now?



Man I don't even where to begin with this so I will break it down point by point. 1) Assuming that film has to have an R rating to be directed at adults. 2) Assuming he has any interest in directing a film with that rating. 3) Assuming that he makes his films to appease studios where as it seems like the case is more at this point they back right off because his movies make bank. I don't even want to get into the fact that it seems like you only think gritty R rated movies are not watered down and are the only things of true quality, get over yourself.




> When was the last time he made a film that didn't have a budget eclipsing $180 million?



When he wants to make a film that has a smaller budget. Simple as that.



> Do you think a major studio is going to give him ownership stake with budgets like those? God no.



After The Dark Knight he has carte blanche with the studio. That is how Inception got made like it did at all. If you can not see this you are blind, his name can and does carry films for good or for ill that Nolan movies have become events in and of themselves you don't need to interfere with something that is guaranteed to make money.



> And don't get me started on the content of his films-- his latest debacle 'Inception' lol... what a joke. Nothing but two and a half hours of fraudulent philosophical bullshit, relying on heavy-handed exposition and using a character like Ariadne to serve as the "audience's eye" because he doesn't have enough faith in his own audience to figure the film out for themselves. Factor in the sloppy action sequences, mediocre shot composition, and the Hollywood #137 stock ending in a horrible attempt to be ambiguous and it makes for one laughable piece of film making.



I can get people not liking Inception so whatever. One thing however, you can slag on his action in certain scenes but the bit in that hallway that they designed that massive rig for was an impeccably shot action scene.



> Nolan is a joke-- you guys can hate me all you want, but I call shit when I see shit.



As far as I can see you don't even call Nolan shit anywhere.

You call films that aren't rated R and gritty for mature adults like yourself shit.
You call films that are released at the peak of movie season shit.
You call films that exceed a certain budget shit.

These thing apply to Nolan every so often because he has built the reputation with both the public and the studio that they give him what he wants, but implying that those 3 things play into the quality of films is ludicrous and nothing but generalization.

Also on Drive which I do enjoy a great deal, I do rationalize that it is a movie I like exactly because movies like it don't come out anymore, that doesn't mean that the film isn't very derivative, very referential and upon inspection very empty on any serious look at it. Refn and Nolan share traits they just pull from different film influences and I see how if you aren't into the same things Nolan is you won't like his movies as much.

Also his films since 2006 are about the art of making movies as much as they are about what is happening in the plot.


EDIT: Fucking thread not opening to the most recent page, didn't realize this was from 3 pages ago, oh well.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

Cael said:


> The 'Vice City' font, the music, his weird taste in jackets.


People on here talk about acquiring the jacket quite a bit.  Fuck that.  I want the driving gloves.  Those were sweet.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

Inception - 3.5/5


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol, people ripping on nolan. His movies prove he is the best director right now. 

Anyway, i was here for another reason:

Apocalypse now: 1.5/5


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

**


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Lol, people ripping on nolan. His movies prove he is the best director right now.


Your post is gold.  Several people came in here and wrote these 1000+ word manifestos criticizing Nolan and you just wrote one sentence in disagreement.  And I like that you made your argument with humor.  Best director.  Funny.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> -Taleran Wins!-



Been awhile since ive seen someone get destroyed like that. Thanks


----------



## Kobe (Oct 23, 2011)

*Dark City - 10.0*

LOVED IT!

I think this must be one of the best, if not the best, sci-fi movie I've ever watched. The story is unique, though one way or another you can relate it to other movies like Matrix, and the _truly_ dark background captures you and leaves you wandering amongst the possibilities you can choose to further the story like those sci-fi books. I think if you think about it, the movie is deeper than you think. A good cult movie.

I've really enjoyed it. To think that it caught my attention just now after 13 years.. well I'm glad anyway, if I had watched in my teenage years I might not have enjoyed the dark scene and might get bored even.

Also, Jennifer Connelly <3


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Not gonna deny this, however that isn't all he does nor has it ever been, Memento and The Prestige are anything if not summer blockbuster films.



But none of those films prior have established any longevity. The only reason they've become even moderately glorified is due to Nolan's teeny bopper fanbase blowing everything the guy has done out of proportion. Where were the popularity of films like 'The Following', 'Memento', and 'Insomnia' before 'Batman Begins' came along? But regardless, none of those films mentioned are in any way indicative of him being "one of the best working directors living today." Give me a break.



> Man I don't even where to begin with this so I will break it down point by point. 1) Assuming that film has to have an R rating to be directed at adults. 2) Assuming he has any interest in directing a film with that rating. 3) Assuming that he makes his films to appease studios where as it seems like the case is more at this point they back right off because his movies make bank. I don't even want to get into the fact that it seems like you only think gritty R rated movies are not watered down and are the only things of true quality, get over yourself.



Like I've said several times in this thread and now once again have to reiterate, because it's starting to become apparent that you Nolan apologists on here are either A.) very selective when it comes to reading criticisms brought forth against your God, or B.) you're all just flat out illiterate. I don't know, it could be a combination of both, but I will give you the benefit of the doubt and not treat you like some mentally decelerate schlub.

A film being R rated isn't just about being aimed at adults, but it's a representation of having licit control of a film. If a director chooses to pen his _own_ script, his _own_ material and makes it PG or PG-13 for his own reasons, fair enough. But when you come out and say that your film _"pushes the boundaries of PG ratings"_ or that _"Nolan knew that was the rating the studio was targeting throughout production and kept that in mind when crafting the film.---"…Part of my creative process is knowing the tone of the film that I'm going to wind up with. So always knowing that this was going to be a PG-13 movie and that we want kids and families to go see this"_----- That is when you begin to lose all credibility as a "creative" director. Haha, I'll even bet that this schmuck hasn't used "creative control" since 'Insomnia', which was released almost 10 years ago now. So yeah, it looks like you're wrong about studios backing off of him-- well, in fact you _are_ wrong. Like I said yesterday, if you think WB is gonna hand him $250 million on a platter and not request any compromises, especially with all the merchandising and advertising this film is going to receive, you're high as a fucking kite.



> When he wants to make a film that has a smaller budget. Simple as that.



I won't be holding my breath any time soon.



> After The Dark Knight he has carte blanche with the studio. That is how Inception got made like it did at all. If you can not see this you are blind, his name can and does carry films for good or for ill that Nolan movies have become events in and of themselves you don't need to interfere with something that is guaranteed to make money.



All you're doing is proving my point. My argument isn't that Nolan isn't bankable, quite the contrary, actually. That's the problem, he's no longer a director or a creative mind (not that he was much of one in the first place), but now he's done nothing but shrivel up and lose any form of decency he may have once had as a director. That's what Christopher Nolan is now, a compromising bank account for major motion picture studios.



> I can get people not liking Inception so whatever. One thing however, you can slag on his action in certain scenes but the bit in that hallway that they designed that massive rig for was an impeccably shot action scene.



So one solid action set compared to how many of his shitty ones? Not to mention, that fight didn't already accomplish anything on a visual level that I didn't already get with 'The Matrix' or its sequels.



> As far as I can see you don't even call Nolan shit anywhere.
> 
> You call films that aren't rated R and gritty for mature adults like yourself shit.
> You call films that are released at the peak of movie season shit.
> You call films that exceed a certain budget shit.



No, I don't call his films shit because they aren't rated R. I call his films shit because they're compromised works at the requests of the studio, something Nolan even alluded to in the quotes that I provided above. And the inflated budgets have assisted in that which is why I brought it up. The funny thing is, I'm not even necessarily against big budget movies-- fuck, 'Elysium' will carry a production budget of $125 million, but the director has 100% ownership stake, which means HE calls the shots, not the studios. 



> These thing apply to Nolan every so often because he has built the reputation with both the public and the studio that they give him what he wants, but implying that those 3 things play into the quality of films is ludicrous and nothing but generalization.



It's not even close to being ludicrous or a generalization when the groundwork of my argument is validated by all the information I bring forth. Look, I get it, it's hard for you Nolan fans to come to grips with this, especially after over-glorifying him for years on end, but the guy is not a good director, much less a great one. When I speak of a film being made for the adult demographic, I'm not saying it has to be R rated, violent or gritty, but it has to be made with the director's own vision-- no compromise, no requests, no appeasing the studios so they can bank on toylines and advertising deals-- ALL director. When Nolan gets back to doing that, then talk, til' then, have fun watching Nolan's biggest influence on modern film making being that he influenced the likes of McG to tone down his Terminator film to PG-13, as well as the Hughs brothers initially trying to make the Akira live action film PG-13, all because Nolan "pushed the boundaries of PG-13." LOL, the funniest part is, there is no "hard edge" PG-13-- you either go all the way or you don't. Saying you pushed the boundaries of PG-13 is basically saying _"Well you see, I'd have like to gone all the way, but the studios wanted something that was also kid-friendly and kept family interests in mind as well."_ Oh wait, Nolan did say something to a similar effect. 

Who's next?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

Kobe said:


> *Dark City - 10.0*
> 
> LOVED IT!
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed Dark City.

I was just thinking about Jennifer Connelly the other day.  Been a while since we have seen her in anything.  That The Day The Earth Stood Still remake killed her career.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Lol, people ripping on nolan. His movies prove he is the best director right now.



Yeah, he's the best director if you've only seen about seven movies in your lifetime.


----------



## Z (Oct 23, 2011)

Lawrence of Arabia - 10/10

Truly epic indeed.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I really enjoyed Dark City.
> 
> I was just thinking about Jennifer Connelly the other day.  Been a while since we have seen her in anything.  That The Day The Earth Stood Still remake killed her career.



tell me about it  It just kills me not seeing my favourite actress in good new projects. She's not old or anything too


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2011)

Guys just chill. Tetra prefers completely original films where plot isn't driven by typical Hollywood themes. Movies like Drive, where character depth isn't important and plot devices don't have to make sense. It also doesn't conform to Hollywood standards such as a love story driving the plot of a action based film. 

Oh wait.



p.s. All Good Things was a much better Gosling performance and overall a better film.


----------



## Orxon (Oct 23, 2011)

What's Your Number, 10/10, excellent movie, amazing, I was blown away, cinematic gold, truly timeless.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

Jennifer Connelly got really annoying after Hulk, haven't much liked in anything recently.


----------



## Liverbird (Oct 23, 2011)

Anime Movie; Whisper from the Heart; 8-10; Really enjoyed watching it, definitely recommend it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 23, 2011)

Well Drive sucks and whatever Nolan made is better then it. End of story.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Better "then" it? Spoken like a true intelligent Nolan fan bahahahaha.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

we're still on this?  oi


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2011)

Despite your previous warnings.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Inglorious Basterds - B


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

Fate/Zero continues to be the best anime, if not the best show of the fall.  Episode 4 was an absolute blast, it's good to see that UFOtable money being really used.


----------



## Detective (Oct 23, 2011)

*Film:* 12 Angry Men
*Rating:* 5/5
*
Comments:* Still my favourite classic representation of cinema, no matter how many times I have seen it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Fate/Zero continues to be the best anime, if not the best show of the fall.  Episode 4 was an absolute blast, it's good to see that UFOtable money being really used.


This.

Spectacular series so far.  The fight between Saber and Lancer is as good as any I can remember.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah I was really looking forward to the first fight and it delivered.  I'm so stoked for the other upcoming fights.  Oh man Archer and Berserkers fights are gonna own.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

For the past two weeks, every single time I've turned to FX they're playing _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen._


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2011)

A History of Violence - 9/10

Pretty much what Tom said: "Hoooooly Cow!"


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2011)

Parallax said:


> Fate/Zero continues to be the best anime, if not the best show of the fall.  Episode 4 was an absolute blast, it's good to see that UFOtable money being really used.



Just started this after reading this post. About to start Ep 3... so far it's pretty impressive...

Will this be a short series? :s


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright, I'll bite.



TetraVaal said:


> A quote he stole from an IMDb user-- how comical.



Doesn't make it any less relevant. 




> Films like 'District 9' probably go over head-- no, not because of its story or some hidden message you didn't understand, but the way its put together and the genre audience it aims to please. It's similar in tone and structure to something like 'RoboCop' or 'Starship Troopers', two films that have their audiences, but also two films that alienate simple-minded drones that don't comprehend the satire or over-the-top way of dealing with social issues, especially in such a comedic matter. It's probably best that you yourself stick to those kiddie Transformers films.



Now you're beginning to piss me off. I am NOT a Transformers fan. What audience does it aim to please? It wants us to take it's real life situation seriously while delivering an exploitation film? It's been years since I've seen Robocop and Starship troopers but based on memory, the themes in those movies were more subtle and even tongue in cheek.

District 9 wants to be taken seriously, but it also wants to be a hardcore gorefest with an absurd and lazy script to boot. I mean, humans know that these aliens have the better technology and it never occurs to them that they MIGHT come to earth looking for them and won't especially care that their kind has been treated so poorly? I can buy fantasy, but not stupidity.

Im not saying that District 9 is an awful movie and I can accept people liking it as long as they aren't parroting what Ive heard others say, which so far is all you've offered. 



> Which is exactly why I used a film like 'Escape From New York' as a citation... no way in hell I'm gonna reference to anything he's made over the last 10 years.



Then why bring him up if he's become obsolete? You have Kubrick, Cameron Leone, Scorsese, Tarantino, and an assload of other directors whom never have fallen so significantly? I love Carpenter and all and still think he hasn't completely lost it (unlike Romero), but using him so randomly suggests that you don't even have a wide variety of directors that you know about.

Anyway, moving on,

Predator 2: B

This was actually much better than I remembered it. It's flawed, but it's also pretty cool.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Doesn't make it any less relevant.



Actually it does. 



> Now you're beginning to piss me off. I am NOT a Transformers fan. What audience does it aim to please? It wants us to take it's real life situation seriously while delivering an exploitation film? It's been years since I've seen Robocop and Starship troopers but based on memory, the themes in those movies were more subtle and even tongue in cheek.



Hey, if I had a paper-thin argument, I'd be getting mad, too.

Obviously you haven't read the last several pages, but to simplify it for you: How does D9 takes itself too serious and how is it any less tongue in cheek compared to the films I mentioned? I don't think it gets any more tongue in cheek to watch a field operative compare a flamethrower abortion to popcorn.  Practice what you preach.



> District 9 wants to be taken seriously, but it also wants to be a hardcore gorefest with an absurd and lazy script to boot. I mean, humans know that these aliens have the better technology and it never occurs to them that they MIGHT come to earth looking for them and won't especially care that their kind has been treated so poorly? I can buy fantasy, but not stupidity.



On an emotional level and the protagonist's character arc it wants to be taken seriously, but what film wouldn't? And there's nothing wrong with the amount of violence and gore in D9-- if anything it's a part of the satire, it's unapologetic. At least my eyes are seeing what I'm supposed to see, unlike the Joker putting a switchblade in a foe's mouth, only for the camera to cut away from the actual slice since it doesn't want to make its audience wince. It's pretty simple... D9 is a film for the big boys, your little Dark Knights and Inceptions are for the teeny boppers.

Also, D9 on a narrative level... LOL, you say you can't buy stupidity yet you're displaying stupidity. The aliens that were stranded on Earth were drones, similar to an ant hive that builds colonies and protect the Queen, etc. The upper echelon of their society had been killed off by an illness, which is even MENTIONED IN THE FILM ITSELF. HELLO! MCCFLY! ANYBODY HOME?! Who is gonna come looking for them? God, I love it when people like you end up making an ass out of themselves. It saves me the time.



> Im not saying that District 9 is an awful movie



Because with your lack of knowledge you're in no position to.



> Then why bring him up if he's become obsolete? You have Kubrick, Cameron Leone, Scorsese, Tarantino, and an assload of other directors whom never have fallen so significantly? I love Carpenter and all and still think he hasn't completely lost it (unlike Romero), but using him so randomly suggests that you don't even have a wide variety of directors that you know about.



Just because Carpenter's current work pales in comparison to his older stuff, it's not like his past films can no longer be cited for reference. I mean, does logic apply to you at all? Oh, and just for a side note: I'd never use Tarantino for a reference of quality.

Again, who's next? 

I'm starting to feel like 'My Cousin Vinny' in the scene where he goes to work on the witnesses of the case and he's all like _"Now I'm finished with this guy"_ after slicing through each hole of their statement.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> It's pretty simple... D9 is a film for the big boys, your little Dark Knights and Inceptions are for the teeny boppers.



That's not really true though, the same tweens that love Inception also loved D9.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2011)

> Actually it does.



How so? It's a great quote, regardless of who originated it.



> Hey, if I had a paper-thin argument, I'd be getting mad, too.
> 
> Obviously you haven't read the last several pages, but to simplify it for you: How does D9 takes itself too serious and how is it any less tongue in cheek compared to the films I mentioned? I don't think it gets any more tongue in cheek to watch a field operative compare a flamethrower abortion to popcorn. Practive what you preach.



I haven't read the majority of what has been said. Dear God, I would have to live on this forum to keep up. Here's my issue with D9. There is something called 'tone' that appears in films. District 9 is full of horrifying scenes where we're supposed to cringe and be disgusted at we see. Whenever we see an alien being brutalized, it's done in a tear jerking way. 

Yet when it comes to the slaying of humans, suddenly the film becomes a gory, goofy, light hearted bloodbath. If you're going to be satirical, you can't have it both ways. 



> On an emotional level and the protagonist's character arc it wants to be taken seriously, but what film wouldn't? And there's nothing wrong with the amount of violence and gore in D9-- if anything it's a part of the satire, it's unapologetic. At least my eyes are seeing what I'm supposed to see, unlike the Joker putting a switchblade in a foe's mouth, only for the camera to cut away from the actual slice since it doesn't want to make its audience wince. It's pretty simple... D9 is a film for the big boys, your little Dark Knights and Inceptions are for the teeny boppers.



You want unapologetic? Watch "Rambo" or "I Saw the Devil". They make violence unflinching, unpleasant and far more effective than the "haha, that guy exploded" gore of District 9. No, "District 9" is supposed to be a tragic statement of humanity, but opts for "this is awesome" type gore that tends to be aimed for kiddies. I have nothing against that kind of gore when it appears in a Friday the 13th film or Piranha 3D, but in a film that wants to teach us something or some bullshit like that, I dont want to be laughing when people die horribly. 



> Also, D9 on a narrative level... LOL, you say you can't buy stupidity yet you're displaying stupidity. The aliens that were stranded on Earth were drones, similar to an ant hive that builds colonies and protect the Queen, etc. The upper echelon of their society had been killed off by an illness, which is even MENTIONED IN THE FILM ITSELF. HELLO! MCCFLY! ANYBODY HOME?! Who is gonna come looking for them? God, I love it when people like you end up making an ass out of themselves. It saves me the time.



How the fuck do they know what's left of their society? The whole plot of the movie is to get the alien into space so he can return WITH HELP. I'm beginning to suspect you're just being a troll by this point, as you clearly know very little about debating. The first rule is to not be a prick because it makes you sound desperate and even if you had a point, people will oppose you based on the principle that you're a douchebag. 



> Because with your lack of knowledge you're in no position to.



Coming from the guy who said that John Carpenter is one of the greatest directors of all time based on....lol..."Escape from New York"? Talk about kiddie stuff. I adore the movie too, but that's like saying Stallone is one of the best directors of all time based off "The Expendables". 



> Just because Carpenter's current work pales in comparison to his older stuff, it's not like his past films can no longer be cited for reference. I mean, does logic apply to you at all? Oh, and just for a side note: I'd never use Tarantino for a reference of quality.



No, but it's odd you'd mention all those great directors who have always been rather consistent and then mention Carpenter, one of the tragic fallen. It suggests to me you don't know the names of many directors. 



> Again, who's next?



This lines only prove you wanna fight, not that you're actually interested in your own point. You've approached this with such hostility that actual members have sworn off the forum for good. You could have a fool proof argument, but you'll never win. Luckily, you don't even have that, so we're mostly just using you for amusement.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Now you're beginning to piss me off.


When Martial gets upset he watches Dragonball Evolution to regain control of his emotions.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> That's not really true though, the same tweens that love Inception also loved D9.



Obviously.

The concept of laser guns, gravity guns, microwave guns, sonic wave guns, mechs, and mercenaries will appeal to anyone that plays video games or has interest in visceral action. But the content of the film and the language and overall harshness of the narrative was for a more adult crowd.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> When Martial gets upset he watches Dragonball Evolution to regain control of his emotions.



Fuck you, Rukia, and the fact that Im watching DBE right now has absolutely nothing to do with it!


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

What happens if you like all three? am i in the awkward stage between teenager and adult or something?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> When Martial gets upset he watches Dragonball Evolution to regain control of his emotions.



lol**


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

I find it amusing his dickish behaviour is pretty much that of Nolan apologists. And he seems to lack the notion of subjectivity thus his arguments aren't very effective.

Also I don't remember D9 being all the violent, well effective anyway.



> But the content of the film and the language and overall harshness of the narrative was for a more adult crowd.



Depends on what you mean by adult. It's aimed at teens and younger college crowd with their "Government are Nazis" view of life. But the film on the whole is about as teeny bopper as it can get.



> When Martial gets upset he watches Dragonball Evolution to regain control of his emotions.



I haven't seen MH get angry in a while


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> How so? It's a great quote, regardless of who originated it.



It's an inaccurate quote.



> I haven't read the majority of what has been said. Dear God, I would have to live on this forum to keep up. Here's my issue with D9. There is something called 'tone' that appears in films. District 9 is full of horrifying scenes where we're supposed to cringe and be disgusted at we see. Whenever we see an alien being brutalized, it's done in a tear jerking way.



It's not hard to skim through a couple pages here, guy-- especially if you're trying to voice your opinion on this discussion. Who knows, maybe if you did that you wouldn't sound so damn misinformed half the time.

What exactly is wrong with the way the alien violence is portrayed? I didn't feel bamboozled or duped any time Koobus shot one in the face. I didn't feel spoon-fed when Wikus was being tazed and forced to shoot an alien-- if anything I found that hilarious. There was something comedic about Wikus being strapped into this Hannibal Lector type gurney and being forced to fire weapons in such a violent way. It's no different than the ED-209 malfunction in 'RoboCop' and how OCP kept Kenny's death within the company. LOL, all these complaints you have are just ridiculously absurd. It shows that your argument is treading and beginning to wear thin.



> Yet when it comes to the slaying of humans, suddenly the film becomes a gory, goofy, light hearted bloodbath. If you're going to be satirical, you can't have it both ways.



Murphy's struggle with his human memories and flashbacks of his wife and kids is very serious and to the core-- yet it has violence that is arguably more over the top than what you get in 'District 9.' Dude, you flat out fucking suck at this-- why do you even type up reviews yourself when you don't understand basic cinematic storytelling? If anything, it's essential for even the most serious films to have SOME FORM OF HUMOR. Perhaps if Nolan actually filled his scripts with something funny instead of being so fucking serious all the time, it might lighten the characters and the narrative.



> You want unapologetic? Watch "Rambo" or "I Saw the Devil". They make violence unflinching, unpleasant and far more effective than the "haha, that guy exploded" gore of District 9. No, "District 9" is supposed to be a tragic statement of humanity, but opts for "this is awesome" type gore that tends to be aimed for kiddies. I have nothing against that kind of gore when it appears in a Friday the 13th film or Piranha 3D, but in a film that wants to teach us something or some bullshit like that, I dont want to be laughing when people die horribly.



For the one billionth time, you illiterate schmuck-- GO READ THIS THREAD. HERE YOU GO, CAPS LOCK LAYMAN'S TERMS: *'DISTRICT 9' IS NOT SOME DEEP ALLEGORICAL MESSAGE OF APARTHEID, CORPORATE PRIVATIZATION, OR ANY OTHER METAPHORICAL REFERENCES YOU'RE DESPERATELY TRYING TO GRASP AT.* I have covered this time and time again, but it turns out you're one of two things, either 1.) Illiterate, or 2.) So oblivious to your own stupidity that you find it comforting just to rely on selective quotes.



> How the fuck do they know what's left of their society? The whole plot of the movie is to get the alien into space so he can return WITH HELP. I'm beginning to suspect you're just being a troll by this point, as you clearly know very little about debating. The first rule is to not be a prick because it makes you sound desperate and even if you had a point, people will oppose you based on the principle that you're a douchebag.



Umm, I don't know... maybe it's because they talk about the smarter part of their society dying on the ship. Or maybe Christopher was lying to Wikus about getting help? Or better yet, maybe it's because this is also covered in the film (oh, you have no idea how funny this is going to be):

The ship that coasted to Earth was a mining vessel for their species-- when the upper echelon of their society came under sickness, they set a course for the planet closest to them that could sustain life (you know, things like oxygen and water). How exactly is the rest of their society going to know where they are? Better yet, considering the over-populated rates that they seem to produce at, what makes you think their species would even drop what they're doing and go space hunting for a selective number of drones? You want to talk about not knowing how to debate... LOL, friend you're getting circles ran around you.



> Coming from the guy who said that John Carpenter is one of the greatest directors of all time based on....lol..."Escape from New York"? Talk about kiddie stuff. I adore the movie too, but that's like saying Stallone is one of the best directors of all time based off "The Expendables".



Provide me an exact quote where I said that Carpenter was one of the best directors of all time. Put up or shut up.



> No, but it's odd you'd mention all those great directors who have always been rather consistent and then mention Carpenter, one of the tragic fallen. It suggests to me you don't know the names of many directors.



'Assault on Precinct 13'
'Halloween'
'Escape From New York'
'The Thing'
'They Live!'
'Christine'
'In the Mouth of Madness'

And you want to act like this guy _doesn't_ have a plethora of great flicks? Bahahahahaha. And you don't even wanna get on the subject of directors-- your little reference to 'I Saw the Devil' was enough to tell me that you're just some schlub that thinks he's on elite fucking hipster level by citing a Kim Ji-woon film (arguably his worst film no less). You're the same type of dunce that probably has a virtual suckfest with other hipsters about Park Chan-wook, thinking you're on some unreachable level of awesomesauce because you know who these film makers are.  



> This lines only prove you wanna fight, not that you're actually interested in your own point. You've approached this with such hostility that actual members have sworn off the forum for good. You could have a fool proof argument, but you'll never win. Luckily, you don't even have that, so we're mostly just using you for amusement.



No, what's amusing is me sitting here dissecting your mess of a counterargument. I haven't been on this board long enough to build a respectable friendship with anyone on here-- all I have is my vast knowledge on this subject, which clearly outweighs any of the shit you or anyone else has brought forth to try and negate my argument.

Keep swinging, Mark Reynolds. Who knows, you might eventually hit one out of the park, but I doubt it. 



> I find it amusing his dickish behaviour is pretty much that of Nolan apologists. And he seems to lack the notion of subjectivity thus his arguments aren't very effective.



The subjective excuse is out-dated-- that's when you know you're admitting defeat.



> But the film on the whole is about as teeny bopper as it can get..



Yeah man, a film set in a foreign country-- almost a third world country-- pervasive language, a lack of a toyline or endorsements, or a supporting character to cater to teenagers is totally prevalent in 'District 9.' LOL, this just typical retard logic once again... you could apply this to any R rated action movies since your basic principle here is that violent action and weapons are marketed towards teeny boppers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Oct 23, 2011)

Larry Crowne - 7/10. I had a good time with this movie. 



Stunna said:


> For the past two weeks, every single time I've turned to FX they're playing _Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen._



Yeah same here. FX has been promiting it through all October, it being their "movie of the month".

Watchmen has also been aired a couple of times in that channel too during this month.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

*Sphere 4/10*

succeeded in reaffirming my belief that Sharon Stone is a horrible actress.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> *Sphere 4/10*
> 
> succeeded in reaffirming my belief that Sharon Stone is a horrible actress



She was fucking banging in 'Total Recall' and 'Basic Instinct.'


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

Who was she in Total Recall? i haven't seen it since i was like ten. Yeah she was beautiful in Basic Instinct shame it's a pretty terrible film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Amuro said:


> Who was she in Total Recall? i haven't seen it since i was like ten. Yeah she was beautiful in Basic Instinct shame it's a pretty terrible film.



Lori, Quaid's wife.

As for 'Basic Instinct', while it's by no means Verhoeven's finest hour, it's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2011)

She was Quaid's "wife".


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

huh guess i have an excuse to re-watch it

Speaking of Arnie classics i watched Commando for the first time in years last week, it's as ridiculous as i remember it. Bennet is such an awful antagonist he looks so out of shape and when you put that together with the shit he says it's hard to take him serious as a threat.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Speak badly of _Commando_ and Matrix will eff you up.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh man, the one-liners in that movie...

"Let off some steam Benneth"
"Don't disturb my friend, he's dead tired"


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

_"Hey Sully, remember how I told you I was going to kill you last? -- "That's right Matrix, you did." -- "I lied."_


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't get me wrong i did enjoy it but thats solely down to Arnie. I love that about 80's and early 90's action films they can be shit but still enjoyable because of the lead, i don't think we have that anymore.

_You scared, friend? Well, you should be, because this Green Beret is going to kick your big ass!  
 I eat Green Berets for breakfast. And right now, I'm very hungry!  _


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

The sound Bill Duke makes when Arnold grips his nuts is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Chee (Oct 23, 2011)

Real Steel 7/10

Pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

_Real Steel_ was fun. Still waitin' on that video game. 

*wink-wink-nudge-nudge*


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> Yeah man, a film set in a foreign country-- almost a third world country-- pervasive language, a lack of a toyline or endorsements, or a supporting character to cater to teenagers is totally prevalent in 'District 9.' LOL, this just typical retard logic once again... you could apply this to any R rated action movies since your basic principle here is that violent action and weapons are marketed towards teeny boppers.



They were at Comic Con
Online Game


Not forgetting the amount of times Halo was used as a buzzword prior to District 9's release.

Speaking of Arnie, Twins is the most unappreciated comedy of the 80s.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> _Real Steel_ was fun. Still waitin' on that video game.
> 
> *wink-wink-nudge-nudge*



There's a shitty movie tie-in on Xbox live download and enjoy.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

What?

>googles

That's bs. I want a legit game.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They were at Comic Con
> Online Game
> 
> 
> Not forgetting the amount of times Halo was used as a buzzword prior to District 9's release.



WETA's collectibles are hardly comparable to a retail toyline. Those are more similar to the maquetes I have sitting in my room right now.

But in regards to your point about Comic Con, so what? Where have I stated that D9 wasn't aimed at all towards teenagers or genre fans in general? 

The Halo reference is straight up stupid-- journalists were pressing Blomkamp and Jackson about that since Halo collapsing is what gave way to D9.


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

Donnie Darko- 9/10
I've liked this movie since it came out. 
But watching it with my parents was a mistake. 
They wanted me to "explain it". And I'm trying to explain that there really is no explanation. That didn't work so I told them to watch the commentary and then check out the website. They didn't want to do either and then they got mad at me for "being difficult". 
 I didn't make the freakin' movie. I'm sorry that I can't dumb it down enough for you and that I can't read Richard Kelly's mind.

So now I have a headache. But, yeah, movie was as good as always.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

-sigh-

The greatness of Arkham City just makes The Dark Knight Rises even more depressing.

Batman Year One did an excellent job kicking off a Batman weekend for me.  Anyone that hasn't seen it yet should give it a look.  Fairly interesting little side story.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Donnie Darko- 9/10
> I've liked this movie since it came out.
> But watching it with my parents was a mistake.
> They wanted me to "explain it". And I'm trying to explain that there really is no explanation. That didn't work so I told them to watch the commentary and then check out the website. They didn't want to do either and then they got mad at me for "being difficult".
> ...



I really like that movie-- I don't love it, but I do like it. I hope you never subject yourself to sitting through the director's cut, though. You can thank Sam Bauer and Eric Strand for the acclaim of that 'Donnie Darko' receives. It's really unfortunate that Kelly has drifted into a sea of mediocrity following this film.



> Batman Year One did an excellent job kicking off a Batman weekend for me. Anyone that hasn't seen it yet should give it a look. Fairly interesting little side story.



'Year One' and 'The Killing Joke' are my favorite stories from the Batman universe. It's a shame that we'll most likely never see an adaption of either one of those tales-- now that is content that can truly and rightfully be marketed towards a more mature crowd.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

Donnie Darko is pretty simple.  Moving out of the way of that airplane engine indirectly ruined a lot of lives.  He decided to do things differently.

Oh my god.  And the promotional videos were hilarious.

"I thought it was normal for a 12 year old to wet the bed."

"I'm not afraid anymore!"


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Oh my god.  And the promotional videos were hilarious.
> 
> "I thought it was normal for a 12 year old to wet the bed."
> 
> "I'm not afraid anymore!"



I liked when Donnie and his friends were yucking it up about Grandma Death... _"somebody oughta write that bitch."_


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I really like that movie-- I don't love it, but I do like it. I hope you never subject yourself to sitting through the director's cut, though. You can thank Sam Bauer and Eric Strand for the acclaim of that 'Donnie Darko' receives. It's really unfortunate that Kelly has drifted into a sea of mediocrity following this film.


Yeah, I agree. It's a movie that I've always liked but never loved. I also can't watch it that often. 

He really hasn't done anything else. I think he wrote for _Domino_ but I don't like that movie nearly as much.



Rukia said:


> Donnie Darko is pretty simple.  Moving out of the way of that airplane engine indirectly ruined a lot of lives.  He decided to do things differently.
> 
> Oh my god.  And the promotional videos were hilarious.
> 
> ...



You'd think so but they keep asking stuff like "how does the rabbit time travel?" "why did Donnie have to save the world?" "I don't understand why the rabbit didn't save the world himself." "Explain the ending to me."


This movie has some great lines in it.
"Go suck a fuck!"
"Oh please, tell me, Elizabeth, how does one exactly suck a fuck?"


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

That conversation was preceded by a conversation about Smurfette's role amongst the other smurfs.  

"Good shit, huh?"  "It's a fucking cigarette."

Mullet guy randomly snorts some coke in the hallway.

I really enjoyed it.  One thing I have never understood is why the film took place in the late 80's.  For the Michael Dukakis jokes?  To put in a cool 80's soundtrack?


----------



## Amuro (Oct 23, 2011)

With all the things Nolan took from Year One the biggest thing he should have taken is Bruce meeting Selina when she was a prostitute. Would make her inclusion in DKR considerably less awkward. I have the movie downloaded will have to watch hopefully it's better than Under the Red Hood.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

I only watched Donnie Darko when it came out all those years ago so it's all a bit fuzzy. From what I remember the bunny represents the alternate reality that has come to exist for a reason I'm not sure they explain, anyway it leads to Donnie not dying and a chain of events that weren't suppoused to happen, and to stop time collapsing Donnie must die because he's supposed to and it will rectify the alternate reality and set the path straight. If I'm wrong then feel free to correct me.

The only line I remember is the part where Donnie's mom is talking to him and when she walks out Donnie calls her a Bitch, I remember watching it with my parents and they got really pissed off and bitched about the movie throughout


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Donnie Darko- 9/10
> I've liked this movie since it came out.
> But watching it with my parents was a mistake.
> They wanted me to "explain it". And I'm trying to explain that there really is no explanation. That didn't work so I told them to watch the commentary and then check out the website. They didn't want to do either and then they got mad at me for "being difficult".
> ...



Isn't there at least one confirmed theory? I could've sworn there was.


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> I really enjoyed it.  One thing I have never understood is why the film took place in the late 80's.  For the Michael Dukakis jokes?  To put in a cool 80's soundtrack?


I remember hearing somewhere that the director set it in 1988 because that's when he was a teen. I can't remember where that fact came from so don't quote me on that...



Ennoea said:


> I only watched Donnie Darko when it came out all those years ago so it's all a bit fuzzy. From what I remember the bunny represents the alternate reality that has come to exist for a reason I'm not sure they explain, anyway it leads to Donnie not dying and a chain of events that weren't suppoused to happen, and to stop time collapsing Donnie must die because he's supposed to and it will rectify the alternate reality and set the path straight. If I'm wrong then feel free to correct me.


That's what I always thought...



Stunna said:


> Isn't there at least one confirmed theory? I could've sworn there was.


I think the accepted theory is the one that Ennoea posted, and after reading the stuff on the website it seems to confirm it (from what I remember...it's been a while since I last went there).


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, but it's a _lot_ more complex than just that.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> But none of those films prior have established any longevity. The only reason they've become even moderately glorified is due to Nolan's teeny bopper fanbase blowing everything the guy has done out of proportion. Where were the popularity of films like 'The Following', 'Memento', and 'Insomnia' before 'Batman Begins' came along? But regardless, none of those films mentioned are in any way indicative of him being "one of the best working directors living today." Give me a break.



Hold up son, did you just say that Memento didn't have have fans before the Batman films started coming out? And you really want to talk about movies seriously? Also I didn't say he was one of the best working directors today anywhere so I don't see why you are bringing this up everywhere.



> A film being R rated isn't just about being aimed at adults, but it's a representation of having licit control of a film. If a director chooses to pen his _own_ script, his _own_ material and makes it PG or PG-13 for his own reasons, fair enough. But when you come out and say that your film _"pushes the boundaries of PG ratings"_ or that _"Nolan knew that was the rating the studio was targeting throughout production and kept that in mind when crafting the film.---"…Part of my creative process is knowing the tone of the film that I'm going to wind up with. So always knowing that this was going to be a PG-13 movie and that we want kids and families to go see this"_----



Dude, The Dark Knight is a BATMAN movie. That is too be expected.



> That is when you begin to lose all credibility as a "creative" director. Haha, I'll even bet that this schmuck hasn't used "creative control" since 'Insomnia', which was released almost 10 years ago now. So yeah, it looks like you're wrong about studios backing off of him-- well, in fact you _are_ wrong. Like I said yesterday, if you think WB is gonna hand him $250 million on a platter and not request any compromises, especially with all the merchandising and advertising this film is going to receive, you're high as a fucking kite.



That is EXACTLY what Inception is, so we now all know you are talking out of your ass.



> All you're doing is proving my point. My argument isn't that Nolan isn't bankable, quite the contrary, actually. That's the problem, he's no longer a director or a creative mind (not that he was much of one in the first place), but now he's done nothing but shrivel up and lose any form of decency he may have once had as a director. That's what Christopher Nolan is now, a compromising bank account for major motion picture studios.



Yep because his movie that are his own all reek of compromises everywhere, do you even think about what you say before you say it?



> So one solid action set compared to how many of his shitty ones? Not to mention, that fight didn't already accomplish anything on a visual level that I didn't already get with 'The Matrix' or its sequels.



The fight scene in Inception and the fight scene in the Matrix were showcasing completely different things.




> No, I don't call his films shit because they aren't rated R. I call his films shit because they're compromised works at the requests of the studio, something Nolan even alluded to in the quotes that I provided above.



Yes a BATMAN movie has requests from the studio, good job for finding that clue sherlock.



> And the inflated budgets have assisted in that which is why I brought it up. The funny thing is, I'm not even necessarily against big budget movies-- fuck, 'Elysium' will carry a production budget of $125 million, but the director has 100% ownership stake, which means HE calls the shots, not the studios.



You are once again completely describing Inception, just because you don't like the film doesn't mean you get to make up bullshit that it was compromised to prove your point.



> It's not even close to being ludicrous or a generalization when the groundwork of my argument is validated by all the information I bring forth. Look, I get it, it's hard for you Nolan fans to come to grips with this, especially after over-glorifying him for years on end



Can you please stop making assumptions about everyone who disagrees with you? 



> But the guy is not a good director, much less a great one. When I speak of a film being made for the adult demographic, I'm not saying it has to be R rated, violent or gritty, but it has to be made with the director's own vision-- no compromise, no requests, no appeasing the studios so they can bank on toylines and advertising deals-- ALL director. When Nolan gets back to doing that, then talk



He already has gone back to that all throughout his career keep making up bullshit all you want it isn't going to change the facts.

Also not that you will care at all but he does push what can should be classified under the rating in The Dark Knight but whatever. I do love how you seemingly ignored my last point about how Drive is nothing but well made derivative nostalgia for action movies of the past the definition of all style and no substance and an empty husk when compared to those other films, but whatever if you want to live in a nice little dream world you can continue to.

Just please stop assuming because someone finds faults in your reasoning it means they obviously fawn over everything the director does and think he is the best. People do not work that way.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran.  WHY DID YOU DO THAT?


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Yeah, but it's a _lot_ more complex than just that.



Of course.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Taleran.  WHY DID YOU DO THAT?





Jena said:


> Of course.



lol**


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Taleran.  WHY DID YOU DO THAT?



Because I was responded to and it is polite to respond back


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> Yeah, but it's a lot more complex than just that.



Well yeah but the basics are pretty straightforward.

Are we still on Inception

Let's just respect each others opinions and drop it.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

We are film fans. Respect and opinions don't belong in the same sentence.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

You're right Stunna.

Phantom Menace 0/10

What were they thinking, actually not sure they were here:ho


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

The conversation really isn't about Inception right now, its just nebulously about the career of Nolan and since that is his most recent film...........etc


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

I know there is something we can all agree on.  We all have Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind on our top 10 list.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Er, yeah... about that...


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

What is everyone's opinion of Prestige here? I find most of it quite good but the whole Clone business leaves me cold.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

Its my favorite of his movies, and really is the point of his career where he started making his movies about movies. It is really fun an a film with a twist that isn't relying on the twist so it can be watched more than once.

Also Bowie as Tesla is inspired casting.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2011)

> It's an inaccurate quote.



We're not saying that it was made by a great authority on the subject. I happen to love the quote because it sums up my feelings perfectly. My point was that I didnt care whether Adonis, some imdb person or even myself (misquoting them) made it up.



> It's not hard to skim through a couple pages here, guy-- especially if you're trying to voice your opinion on this discussion. Who knows, maybe if you did that you wouldn't sound so damn misinformed half the time.
> 
> What exactly is wrong with the way the alien violence is portrayed? I didn't feel bamboozled or duped any time Koobus shot one in the face. I didn't feel spoon-fed when Wikus was being tazed and forced to shoot an alien-- if anything I found that hilarious. There was something comedic about Wikus being strapped into this Hannibal Lector type gurney and being forced to fire weapons in such a violent way. It's no different than the ED-209 malfunction in 'RoboCop' and how OCP kept Kenny's death within the company. LOL, all these complaints you have are just ridiculously absurd. It shows that your argument is treading and beginning to wear thin.



Keep in mind that I merely saw subjects about Carpenter and District 9 and voiced my opinions. I did not expect you to respond to me. My complaint with it is simple, it wants us to feel bad for some and find others rather hilarious and I also listed two movies I felt fit the definition of apologetic much more than District 9. 

If you think the way the violence is handled, then fine, like 90% of the films viewers agree with you. I disagree. Just like how you disagree about Nolan's talent. 



> Murphy's struggle with his human memories and flashbacks of his wife and kids is very serious and to the core-- yet it has violence that is arguably more over the top than what you get in 'District 9.' Dude, you flat out fucking suck at this-- why do you even type up reviews yourself when you don't understand basic cinematic storytelling? If anything, it's essential for even the most serious films to have SOME FORM OF HUMOR. Perhaps if Nolan actually filled his scripts with something funny instead of being so fucking serious all the time, it might lighten the characters and the narrative.



Just because you say I dont understand this or that does not make it true. Honestly, before I try to argue this or that with Robocop, I probably need to watch it again which is why I've been skirting around your comparisons. I said I havent seen that film in awhile and your reliance on using it resembles a straw man argument. We're talking about District 9, not Robocop. If you wanna use it as an example, use it, but dont make it your whole argument. 

I find it odd you bring up Nolan here as for the most part, I haven't really argued against you about him. While I personally am a fan, I can see him appearing overhyped.



> Umm, I don't know... maybe it's because they talk about the smarter part of their society dying on the ship. Or maybe Christopher was lying to Wikus about getting help? Or better yet, maybe it's because this is also covered in the film (oh, you have no idea how funny this is going to be):
> 
> The ship that coasted to Earth was a mining vessel for their species-- when the upper echelon of their society came under sickness, they set a course for the planet closest to them that could sustain life (you know, things like oxygen and water). How exactly is the rest of their society going to know where they are? Better yet, considering the over-populated rates that they seem to produce at, what makes you think their species would even drop what they're doing and go space hunting for a selective number of drones? You want to talk about not knowing how to debate... LOL, friend you're getting circles ran around you.



I dunno, does the U.S military just abandon U.S citizens when they're lost somewhere? If you were dealing with a technologically superior species, would you really want to risk pissing their kind off? You can give all these excuses all you want. It's dumb and absurd logic.



> Provide me an exact quote where I said that Carpenter was one of the best directors of all time. Put up or shut up.



Alright, I misword that now that I think, you just list him as one of the higher level of directors (ironically that whole group you list are now fallen directors). 



> 'Assault on Precinct 13'
> 'Halloween'
> 'Escape From New York'
> 'The Thing'
> ...



Half of those aren't great movies. In fact, I think They Live is rather mediocre. I merely referenced that film because I'd seen it recently and it fit what I was defining as unapologetic. Honestly, the only Carpenter films I really like are "The Thing", "Halloween", "The Fog" and "In the Mouth of Madness". You act like your definition of 'great' is the only one. 



> No, what's amusing is me sitting here dissecting your mess of a counterargument. I haven't been on this board long enough to build a respectable friendship with anyone on here-- all I have is my vast knowledge on this subject, which clearly outweighs any of the shit you or anyone else has brought forth to try and negate my argument.



All you have is your arrogance. You talk about your 'vast knowledge', but honestly I haven't seen any of that. All I've seen is: "My opinion is fact, you're an idiot" written over and over again, and straw man arguments. 

Honestly, I'm surprised you haven't been temporarily banned yet due to your attitude, as you clearly came to the forums with the intent of being a troll.


> Yeah man, a film set in a foreign country-- almost a third world country-- pervasive language, a lack of a toyline or endorsements, or a supporting character to cater to teenagers is totally prevalent in 'District 9.' LOL, this just typical retard logic once again... you could apply this to any R rated action movies since your basic principle here is that violent action and weapons are marketed towards teeny boppers.



Yes, because teeny bop movies need.....teens. Next you'll be telling me that "The Children" and "Pan's Labyrinth" are childrens movies.



> We are film fans. Respect and opinions don't belong in the same sentence.



The problem is he's just being an asshole. His arguments- while not complete shit- aren't even good enough to justify it.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

Did someone mention District 9, Saying it's a film for the "big boys"? What the hell does that mean? Sounds like a very pretentious statement.

It's above average film,that I was a bit disappointed in. _OMG it addressees the controversial aspects of Illegal Immigration it's so deep!_. I bet you think _American Beauty_ was the greatest thing ever made huh?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

You both talk Carpenter and don't bring up Big Trouble in Little China so what the fuck is wrong with both of you....


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

for the record I like Tetra

I may not always agree with him but I do like how he's causing debate in this thread which even if it's antagonistic it's certainly something different.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Parallax - Certified Troll Supporter.

Commie douche.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> You both talk Carpenter and don't bring up Big Trouble in Little China so what the fuck is wrong with both of you....



Erm, whoops. Forgot about that. 



> I bet you think American Beauty was the greatest thing ever made huh?



Um, I think it's up there?


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What is everyone's opinion of Prestige here? I find most of it quite good but the whole Clone business leaves me cold.



I really like this movie.
It's one of the few movies I've seen where the "twist" at the ending was surprising but not stupid. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Well...both "twists", really. The revelation of the clones and the revelation that the magician had a twin the whole time.




It's probably my favorite film of his.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

12 Angry Men

by all means this should not have worked even in 1957.  But damn this is a good compelling movie.  Strong acting and it never drags.  Watch it chumps


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Parallax - Certified Troll Supporter.
> 
> Commie douche.



hey man somebody here has to do it


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Hold up son, did you just say that Memento didn't have have fans before the Batman films started coming out? And you really want to talk about movies seriously? Also I didn't say he was one of the best working directors today anywhere so I don't see why you are bringing this up everywhere.



Oh no, 'Memento' had its fans and its accolades, but you're in denial if you think Nolan's popularity was even 1/4th of what it was after 'Batman Begins' hit theatres.



> Dude, The Dark Knight is a BATMAN movie. That is too be expected.



Oh, so you don't think the same studio that funded 'Batman Begins' and 'The Dark Knight' isn't going to have him abide by the same requests despite being handed a $200 million budget for an idea that ISN'T established like Batman? Not to mention the $100 million in marketing! LOL. Dude, seriously... do any of you know a single thing about the current business side of the film industry? Not only did 'Inception' cost a boatload of money in terms of production costs, but its advertising alone guaranteed some compromises had to be made. Here's a hard pill for you to swallow: Just because Nolan became a brand name for WB he didn't have ownership stake of 'Inception.'



> That is EXACTLY what Inception is, so we now all know you are talking out of your ass.



Talking out of my ass? I provided you a direct quote from the horses mouth. What, you think because 'Inception' isn't 'Batman' that some how means he no longer has constraints? Do yourself a favor and read this again: WB funded the Batman films; WB funded Inception; WB forced Nolan into a PG-13 rating for an established brand name; WB gives Nolan $200 million for a production budget and a $100 million advertising campaign-- but wait, they contribute $300 mill in all on an unestablished concept... yeah man, they TOTALLY didn't have their hands in any part of that film being made.

Nolan fans, you're so so delusional. Scraping at the bottom of the barrel at this point.



> Yep because his movie that are his own all reek of compromises everywhere, do you even think about what you say before you say it?



Films like 'Batman Begins', 'The Dark Knight', and 'Inception' did have compromises-- and the thing that pisses you Nolan fans off most is that it's the worst compromise: he became a "yes man" to studio reps. I mean, if Nolan is so daring and has all creative pull when it comes to his movies, let's see him pitch a $100+ mill R rated film to WB and let's see what they say. Two words: _"Zack Snyder."_ That's what they're going to say.



> The fight scene in Inception and the fight scene in the Matrix were showcasing completely different things.



LOL, anti-gravity fight scenes are littered all throughout 'The Matrix.' The only difference is that 'Inception' did it practically and I give it credit for that, but it's nothing we haven't seen before.



> Yes a BATMAN movie has requests from the studio, good job for finding that clue sherlock.



And so does any other $100+ mill film that WB is funding, asshat.



> You are once again completely describing Inception, just because you don't like the film doesn't mean you get to make up bullshit that it was compromised to prove your point.



No I'm not-- Nolan didn't have complete ownership stake in 'Inception.' I mean, all I have to do is keep pointing to the $300 million costs for that film. WB is one of the most neutering studios out there, arguably worse than Fox. If you think they're just gonna give Nolan $300 million on an unproven script and just let the guy do what he wants, you're fucking oblivious to the way studios work.



> He already has gone back to that all throughout his career keep making up bullshit all you want it isn't going to change the facts.



He's currently working on 'The Dark Knight Rises'-- three of his last four films have nothing but tentpole summer flicks. Like I said, let me know when he gets back to making the Mementos and Insomnias. 



> Also not that you will care at all but he does push what can should be classified under the rating in The Dark Knight but whatever. I do love how you seemingly ignored my last point about how Drive is nothing but well made derivative nostalgia for action movies of the past the definition of all style and no substance and an empty husk when compared to those other films, but whatever if you want to live in a nice little dream world you can continue to.



And yet 'Drive' even with its flaws can at least say it was made 100% by Refn's own hand. He didn't have Film District in his ear telling him what to do. 

You guys are too easy.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

_Thor_

Talk about a mess of a movie. 

Okay, the good first... I think the visuals of Asgard, and the films CGI overall, was pretty well-done. When you make a heavenly-type world like that through CGI you walk a fine line between beautiful and butt-ugly (Lovely Bones, Sucker Punch) and it was cool to see it done right. Thor's relationship with Loki was pretty cool, Chris Helmsworth more or less sold the role of Thor and the Frost Giants were awesome. 

That being said, the editing is bad.... really, really bad. Fast cuts work when they are used with moderation but here they are done to a dizzying extent. This single-handedly ruins the movie. Portman also gives a phoned-in performance as the love interest and her dialogue is extremely poor. Take for instance the moment her character darn near runs over Thor. As she comes to him while he's on the ground she says something to the effect of "do me a favor and don't be dead."... you just hit a man with your car. Who talks like that?  

I do believe that Thor tells a relatively good story in spite of it all being a technical mess. The god of thunder had a conflict, downfall and an arc that all felt meaningful. That's more competent then most big-budget films these days... its a shame that things get really bad in the "climax" near the end, where a silly scheme is shoved at us in hasty exposition (because too much time was spent keeping the main villain a secret to establish a scheme that means anything to the audience) and concludes with a totally mismatched fight devoid of any tension because you know the main villain is not a head-to-head fighter at all.

I guess there are worse ways to waste your time though. Bleh. 

*6/10*


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm only skimming this debate and it pisses me off. Even without context. I think it's because of Tetra's condescending comments towards the end of each of his posts.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> Did someone mention District 9, Saying it's a film for the "big boys"?



I don't understand that either, Robocop for all it's ultraviolent nature was a kids movie, D9 is in the same vein, an action film at it's core sprinkled with slightly more mature elements but they're used for tongue in cheek purposes rather than actual thought provoking moments. It's just not adult at all, it might use grey and browns tones but that's about as gritty as it gets.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]vvRkJzVQBP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Oh, so you don't think the same studio that funded 'Batman Begins' and 'The Dark Knight' isn't going to have him abide by the same requests despite being handed a $200 million budget for an idea that ISN'T established like Batman? Not to mention the $100 million in marketing! LOL. Dude, seriously... do any of you know a single thing about the current business side of the film industry? Not only did 'Inception' cost a boatload of money in terms of production costs, but its advertising alone guaranteed some compromises had to be made. Here's a hard pill for you to swallow: Just because Nolan became a brand name for WB he didn't have ownership stake of 'Inception.'
> 
> Talking out of my ass? I provided you a direct quote from the horses mouth. What, you think because 'Inception' isn't 'Batman' that some how means he no longer has constraints? Do yourself a favor and read this again: WB funded the Batman films; WB funded Inception; WB forced Nolan into a PG-13 rating for an established brand name; WB gives Nolan $200 million for a production budget and a $100 million advertising campaign-- but wait, they contribute $300 mill in all on an unestablished concept... yeah man, they TOTALLY didn't have their hands in any part of that film being made.
> 
> ...



Why do you keep making assumptions based on something you have no knowledge of?

Nolan wanted to make Inception in 2001, studio told him he didn't have a good enough track record, goes onto make Batman Begins, The Prestige and The Dark Knight which not only show the studio that but makes them a ton of money with a third Batman film in the works.

He then, co-Produces with his Wife, writes and directs Inception and there is nothing about that movie that have the look of a studio messing with him. Again you can make claims about how the budget is big enough that there has to be, but you are asserting these as facts about a movie that doesn't come off from viewing as having any creative restrictions in place from the studio, if anything the film goes in the complete opposite direction.

Also there you go again falling back on the fact that a movie has to be rated R to have no compromises which again is completely foolish.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

Honestly when are we gonna get another Memento from Nolan? I'm glad to see he's enjoying his new position as Spielberg 2.0. He by himself is saving the what little self respect a blockbuster film has left in it.

The Konoha Theater has seen a lot of trolls this month: 

Wuzzman 

Jiro

Teetra


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

I would rather have more of him in his current Direction than another Memento personally.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Is Spielberg 2.0 really an accurate nickname for Nolan?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 23, 2011)

I don't know what the term even means considering the length and variety of Spielberg's career.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> We're not saying that it was made by a great authority on the subject. I happen to love the quote because it sums up my feelings perfectly. My point was that I didnt care whether Adonis, some imdb person or even myself (misquoting them) made it up.



It inaccurately sums up your feelings since you're forcefully saying that 'District 9' deals with Apartheid. No, it doesn't.



> Keep in mind that I merely saw subjects about Carpenter and District 9 and voiced my opinions. I did not expect you to respond to me. My complaint with it is simple, it wants us to feel bad for some and find others rather hilarious and I also listed two movies I felt fit the definition of apologetic much more than District 9.



'RoboCop' wants us to feel bad for Murphy that OCP is reducing him to a cyborg without meaning, despite the fact that he still has vivid memories of his wide and kid and dreams where he recalls being murdered by Clarence and his gang. I guess Verhoeven is beating the audience over the head with an obvious look into corporate privatization, huh? 



> If you think the way the violence is handled, then fine, like 90% of the films viewers agree with you. I disagree. Just like how you disagree about Nolan's talent.



But at least I have a ground for my argument-- I just took away yours.



> Just because you say I dont understand this or that does not make it true. Honestly, before I try to argue this or that with Robocop, I probably need to watch it again which is why I've been skirting around your comparisons. I said I havent seen that film in awhile and your reliance on using it resembles a straw man argument. We're talking about District 9, not Robocop. If you wanna use it as an example, use it, but dont make it your whole argument.



I can use it as my argument all I want because it's true; it's true because both films are made within a similar context. Hell, how about I use a film that came out along with 'District 9' in 2009 in Duncan Jones' 'Moon.' I brought this up before, but all of you conveniently overlooked this fact: at the conclusion of 'Moon' there is an important scene that is interpreted by viewers that resource mining corporations are committing crimes against humanity-- an obvious sociopolitcal message according to your logic. I told you, you could apply your thoughts to any well put together film that has some sort of socopolitical element integrated into its narrative.



> I find it odd you bring up Nolan here as for the most part, I haven't really argued against you about him. While I personally am a fan, I can see him appearing overhyped.



Well, you have to remember that the only reason 'District 9' was ever brought into this and being compared to Nolan or his films is because someone requested I provide an example of a blockbuster made without compromise.



> I dunno, does the U.S military just abandon U.S citizens when they're lost somewhere? If you were dealing with a technologically superior species, would you really want to risk pissing their kind off? You can give all these excuses all you want. It's dumb and absurd logic.



Apples and oranges. We're not talking about a LITERAL sense here-- you're trying to go down a hypothetical alley that just isn't going to get us anywhere in this discussion. The fact of the matter is, the prawns in D9, the ones that lived anyway, are the drone workers-- when they don't have their queen its similar to a colony of wayward bees without a queen. This is actually smart writing on Blomkamp's behalf, if anything. Because instead of breaking every detail down into excessive iotas of exposition, he can leave these things up to the imagination of the viewer-- something lost on the current movie audiences.



> Alright, I misword that now that I think, you just list him as one of the higher level of directors (ironically that whole group you list are now fallen directors).



I listed him high as an action director. But I'm sick of repeating this, but I'll do it one more time: Just because most of those directors have fallen off, that doesn't negate their previous accomplishments and the bars they set.



> Half of those aren't great movies. In fact, I think They Live is rather mediocre. I merely referenced that film because I'd seen it recently and it fit what I was defining as unapologetic. Honestly, the only Carpenter films I really like are "The Thing", "Halloween", "The Fog" and "In the Mouth of Madness". You act like your definition of 'great' is the only one.



Those films are all great compared to Nolan's do-it-by-the-book films. Honestly, it's quite sad that most of you have fed into this fallacy that sites like Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic have created. They're nothing but adverting social media junkies themselves. But whatever, like whatever you want to like, but any time someone responds to my well thought out responses, I'm going to reply back with 100% honesty every time.



> All you have is your arrogance. You talk about your 'vast knowledge', but honestly I haven't seen any of that. All I've seen is: "My opinion is fact, you're an idiot" written over and over again, and straw man arguments.



For being arrogant and not having much knowledge, you seem to be emulating my posting habits. 



> Honestly, I'm surprised you haven't been temporarily banned yet due to your attitude, as you clearly came to the forums with the intent of being a troll.



You know, I apologize for insulting you-- perhaps that constitutes a bannable offense, I don't know. I've seen people on here say worse things. But a troll? That's what this has come down to? A troll wouldn't waste their time typing up novels worth of retorts. Even if you and your little buddies disagree with my sentiments, how any of you could say that I didn't lay proper groundwork for my argument would only show a glaring inability to respect someone else's argument other than your own.



> Yes, because teeny bop movies need.....teens. Next you'll be telling me that "The Children" and "Pan's Labyrinth" are childrens movies.



No, I'm actually quite fond of 'Pan's Labryinth.' In fact, now that you mention it, Guillermo Del Toro is one of my favorite blockbuster directors working today. A true genre enthusiast and more importantly, a true film enthusiast. And he's the perfect example of someone who isn't a "yes man" to mega studios-- look what happened when Fox tried to tell him "no" to making an R rated 'At the Mountains of Madness"-- he told them to stick a fist in their ass.



> The problem is he's just being an asshole. His arguments- while not complete shit- aren't even good enough to justify it.



Ok, I really am sorry for insulting you. That's actually out of line for me whether you believe that or not.



ThePseudo said:


> Did someone mention District 9, Saying it's a film for the "big boys"? What the hell does that mean? Sounds like a very pretentious statement.
> 
> It's above average film,that I was a bit disappointed in. _OMG it addressees the controversial aspects of Illegal Immigration it's so deep!_. I bet you think _American Beauty_ was the greatest thing ever made huh?



There is no issue about illegal immigration. Quit reaching for metaphors that aren't there.



Parallax said:


> for the record I like Tetra
> 
> I may not always agree with him but I do like how he's causing debate in this thread which even if it's antagonistic it's certainly something different.



I'm actually a really likeable human being. The problem here is, I've ruffled some feathers by simply calling out a mediocre director on being mediocre.



> I don't understand that either, Robocop for all it's ultraviolent nature was a kids movie, D9 is in the same vein, an action film at it's core sprinkled with slightly more mature elements but they're used for tongue in cheek purposes rather than actual thought provoking moments. It's just not adult at all, it might use grey and browns tones but that's about as gritty as it gets.



You have a very misconstrued logic when it comes to a "kids movie." When I call 'District 9' a film made for adults, I mean the way it's put together and isn't some typical PG kiddie-fluff like GI Joe, Transformers, Batman, etc.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> Honestly when are we gonna get another Memento from Nolan?


I like Memento.  I think its a pretty good film.  But its not going to transcend this generation.  Its not a film that people will be talking about ten years from now.  Most people haven't even seen it.  Even a lot of the idiots chanting "In Nolan We Trust" have only been watching the recent films.

Thats why Kubrick comparisons are so appalling.  Most of us his films are still relevant even now.  (Sorry Barry Lyndon.)


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> I would rather have more of him in his current Direction than another Memento personally.


Memento is a well-made film, but I would just leave it as it is. It ended on a good note, and I don't think a continuation would be best.

My favorite Nolan movie has to be The Prestige. The plot twist and dialogue were both very stunning. Definitely one of my favorite films from the past decade.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Why do you keep making assumptions based on something you have no knowledge of?
> 
> Nolan wanted to make Inception in 2001, studio told him he didn't have a good enough track record, goes onto make Batman Begins, The Prestige and The Dark Knight which not only show the studio that but makes them a ton of money with a third Batman film in the works.
> 
> ...



All your argument has basically been reverted to is you saying that I wasn't sitting in at studio meetings, so I don't have factual proof of anything. I don't get it, maybe logic in this regard doesn't apply to you, or maybe you're just in denial and don't want to come to grips with the fact that Nolan really isn't calling the shots on his tentpole films. Whatever, believe what you want to believe. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that a studio investing $300 million on a film and its advertising isn't going to have the ear of the director.


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> It inaccurately sums up your feelings since you're forcefully saying that 'District 9' deals with Apartheid. No, it doesn't.


Except that it totally does.




> I'm actually a really likeable human being. The problem here is, I've ruffled some feathers by simply calling out a mediocre director on being mediocre.



No, I think the feathers are being ruffled because you're acting like your opinion is the correct one and anyone who disagrees with you is either a Nolan apologist or is just plain wrong, which is what seems to have created the hostile atmosphere.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> Thats why Kubrick comparisons are so appalling. Most of us his films are still relevant even now. (Sorry Barry Lyndon.)



They are nothing alike, even the mis-constrewed "Nolan is backed by big time studios for his crazy ventures" is nonsense. Nolan makes blockbusters, Kurbrick did not.



> I'm actually a really likeable human being. The problem here is, I've ruffled some feathers by simply calling out a mediocre director on being mediocre.



Not really, we all love a debate but try to not to patronise or insult everyone constantly. It'll help.



> You have a very misconstrued logic when it comes to a "kids movie." When I call 'District 9' a film made for adults, I mean the way it's put together and isn't some typical PG kiddie-fluff like GI Joe, Transformers, Batman, etc.



When I say kids I mean younger age kids to teens. What makes D9 an adult movie? Is it the setting, the violence, to me it's a clear case of aimed at the teen Halo crowd with it's mix of action and comedy. The only way it would be adult if it was trying to also convey the horror of the apartheid and the corruption of the South Africa institutions but as you said "there's no message". Next you'll tell me Total Recall is an adult movie. Gore and violence doesn't equate to an adult movie.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

I've never heard the Kubrick comparison where did they even come from


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I'm actually a really likeable human being.



Likeable people don't call other people morons for giving their views on films... especially when that view happens to be that a movie about apartheid is, in fact, a movie about apartheid. 

But I think you're beginning to realize that your reputation here is already tainted so now you want to make nice with everyone. Its pretty cute.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

I was gonna respond to Tetra but I don't I don't want to be laughed at by him and his buddies that are sitting behind the PC. Don't feel feeding trolls, I'm sleepy. 

Am I the only one that saw D9 as a metaphor for he ills of illegal Immigration? Forgive me if I'm wrong, I just got into this movie buff thing this year.



_Rukia, Nolan's wife looks like Kristen 20 years from now._


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> Except that it totally does.



_"So all of a sudden I am making a film which within South African has this massive political point of view but really *that isn't what we set out to do.* So I hope that the residents of Joburg don't take it the wrong way."_ - Neill Blomkamp-- from your own link.  



> No, I think the feathers are being ruffled because you're acting like your opinion is the correct one and anyone who disagrees with you is either a Nolan apologist or is just plain wrong, which is what seems to have created the hostile atmosphere.



No, the difference here is, is that my argument is founded on logic and rationale-- something you're all turning a blind eye to since you don't want to deal with one of your miraculous directors actually being terribly average.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm willing to forgive and forget. :33


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Likeable people don't call other people morons for giving their views on films... especially when that view happens to be that a movie about apartheid is, in fact, a movie about apartheid.



Except you can read a quote from the horse's mouth in Jena's own article. The movie is not about Apartheid and no matter how much of a dick I'm coming off as, it's warranted by users like you making continuously stupid statements. But hey, keep walking into rakes as you please.



> But I think you're beginning to realize that your reputation here is already tainted so now you want to make nice with everyone. Its pretty cute.



I'm not worried about my reputation on a Naruto board, I promise you that. I simply beat to the tune of my own drum and I apologized to Martial for calling him names. Whether or not he accepts that is up to him.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 23, 2011)

I have to say, this argument about Nolan beats the usual Star Wars arguments you guys like to have every 10 pages .


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

ThePseudo said:


> I was gonna respond to Tetra but I don't I don't want to be laughed at by him *and his buddies*



Buddies? Come now, you know better then that.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to say, this argument about Nolan beats the usual Star Wars arguments you guys like to have every 10 pages .



We're due for one soon. I better go re-watch _The Phantom Menace._


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I have to say, this argument about Nolan beats the usual Star Wars arguments you guys like to have every 10 pages .



I'm about ready to move on from the discussion. There's only so much logic and truth I can bring to this argument-- apparently, I've found the only board where a plethora of users still think the world is flat!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 23, 2011)

And dammit Stunna, you're the one starts them by saying shit like that .


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 23, 2011)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (10 members and 11 guests)*
ThePseudo*, Parallax, Violent By Design, Furious George, Lincoln Rhyme, Ennoea, Miss Goobette, Rukia


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 23, 2011)

Cut me some slack Psuedo, I got a presentation on King Arthur for tomorrow, and I'd like to spend my last waking hours with my fellow film elitists friends .


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> Am I the only one that saw D9 as a metaphor for he ills of illegal Immigration? Forgive me if I'm wrong, I just got into this movie buff thing this year.



Nope, that's what Blomkamp claims he was trying to do.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 23, 2011)

Invisifags are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

has it actually ever been this active in this thread?


----------



## Jena (Oct 23, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> _"So all of a sudden I am making a film which within South African has this massive political point of view but really *that isn't what we set out to do.* So I hope that the residents of Joburg don't take it the wrong way."_ - Neill Blomkamp-- from your own link.



I guess you ignored the part immediately before that.



> And while he was already nervous enough with the daily commute to the set, *Blomkamp says the film shoot coincided with attacks and killings of Zimbabwean refugees living in the shanty towns.*
> 
> "It was completely barbaric what happened *and that was the same day we started rolling cameras on a film that was about the residents of Joburg wanting a foreign race out.* So all of a sudden I am making a film which within South African has this massive political point of view but really that isn't what we set out to do. *So I hope that the residents of Joburg don't take it the wrong way.*"


He was hoping that the residents wouldn't think he was capitalizing on their misery (or, more specifically, highlighting the real-life conflict between the Zimbabwean refugees and the residents of Joburg), not that he didn't intend the movie to be about South Africa.

But I can see that you've got your mind made up, and I really don't need to waste much more time trying to convince someone who doesn't want to be convinced.

I'm done. Cheers.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> They are nothing alike, even the mis-constrewed "Nolan is backed by big time studios for his crazy ventures" is nonsense. Nolan makes blockbusters, Kurbrick did not.



Nice job botching a simple transitive verb.



> When I say kids I mean younger age kids to teens. What makes D9 an adult movie? Is it the setting, the violence, to me it's a clear case of aimed at the teen Halo crowd with it's mix of action and comedy. The only way it would be adult if it was trying to also convey the horror of the apartheid and the corruption of the South Africa institutions but as you said "there's no message". Next you'll tell me Total Recall is an adult movie. Gore and violence doesn't equate to an adult movie.



That's such a stupid paragraph to type. The fact of the matter is, those films are all rated R, not PG-13-- believe it or not that does matter. There's no family audience intended for these flicks. Just because they appeal to people that play 'Halo' (hey, did you forget that adults play those games too?!) that doesn't mean they're made for kids.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Jena said:


> I guess you ignored the part immediately before that.
> 
> He was hoping that the residents wouldn't think he was capitalizing on their misery, not that he didn't intend the movie to be about South Africa.
> 
> ...



Taking a culture you grew up in and dropping Western science fiction into it isn't making a fucking movie about Apartheid, good fucking God. He sums it up directly when he says he wasn't setting out to make a movie about Apartheid, just that the film was made in a location where Apartheid and the current Zimbabwean immigration had occured. When he's referring to Johannesburg residents wanting a foreign group out, he's talking about fictional aliens, not a political agenda. Fucking read.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

> Nice job botching a simple transitive verb



What can I say It's late and I'm sleepy.

Tell me what you mean by an adult movie? So if Bay put the Transformers in South Africa and showed them facing xenophobia would that upgrade it to adult status? That means you mean gore=adult, if you think that's what makes a movie good or gives in integrity then I wonder what you must think of torture porn.

Tetra are you really a film student? You can't use the apartheid as a backdrop for your movie and then claim it portrays no message relating to it. It's as clear as the day, let alone all the Humans treating the prawns like rubbish. Next you'll be telling me Host is just a monster movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What can I say It's late and I'm sleepy.
> 
> Tell me what you mean by an adult movie? So *if Bay put the Transformers in South Africa and showed them facing xenophobia* would that upgrade it to adult status? That means you mean gore=adult, if you think that's what makes a movie good or gives in integrity then I wonder what you must think of torture porn.



That would make a hilarious film, IMO .


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> What can I say It's late and I'm sleepy.
> 
> Tell me what you mean by an adult movie? So if Bay put the Transformers in South Africa and showed them facing xenophobia would that upgrade it to adult status? That means you mean gore=adult, if you think that's what makes a movie good or gives in integrity then I wonder what you must think of torture porn.



A film being R rated ultimately decides the film's intended audience. That's the way it is. I can only imagine a nice suburban family talking about going to see a movie where bodies explode, nails fall off and teeth fall out, and inter-species intercourse is mentioned, as well as Nigerian gang lords chowing down alien limbs to gain power. Guns and explosions will appeal to teens who are into that sort of thing, but it also appeals to adults who like a good action movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 23, 2011)

I never said it's intended for kids, I said it's main audience were pretty much that of Nolan films, male teens. Do I agree that Nolan is making blockbusters while D9 was a sci fi movie not intended for mass consumption, yes.



> That would make a hilarious film, IMO



It would give Bay finally the human touch he's been lacking, and artistic integrity to boot


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Tetra are you really a film student? You can't use the apartheid as a backdrop for your movie and then claim it portrays no message relating to it. It's as clear as the day, let alone all the Humans treating the prawns like rubbish. Next you'll be telling me Host is just a monster movie.



What message is it conveying then? How many times can one person refer to the director's own words (it's gonna be hilarious if you thought Jena was right about that article, which she clearly misunderstood). A film being shot where influential political angles like that occurred does not mean it's trying to convey any particular message-- 'District 9' all in all, through in through, is just a really well put together blockbuster film that was made without compromise.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

The best way to prepare for a presentation on King Arthur is to watch Fate/Zero.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

Watching 'Two-Lane Blacktop' right now.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 23, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The best way to prepare for a presentation on King Arthur is to watch Fate/Zero.



yes

you know if me and Rukia mutually agree we are 100% right


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You can't use the apartheid as a backdrop for your movie and then claim it portrays no message relating to it.



Of course you can, you stupid idiot who has never read a book. This movie about apartheid may seem likes its about apartheid but it is not about apartheid and you're dumb for thinking it. Its FICTIONAL aliens and its all just a character study. He learned a lesson by the end of the movie. You can't challenge my arguments, can you?

The movie has no message because I said so. Directors NEVER lie. Stop grasping for imaginary straws that aren't even there. 

Yeah, but Robocop though!

Rinse and repeat ad nauseum. 

--------------------------

You're giving him too much credit, Ennoea. Lets move on.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

I wouldn't have to repeat the same argument if you actually knew how to read. At this point you're using petty paraphrasing to compensate for the fact that you just flat out suck at debating-- blame your brain, not me.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

I do alright in a debate. I just can't take you serious.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 23, 2011)

The feeling is mutual.

*EDIT:* And no, you don't do alright at debates, you're not even at an amateur level, much less a respectable one. The fact you have to desperately reaffirm that you are is indicative of this.

Chalk it up as a lesson learned. Repetition is the only way to get better.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 23, 2011)

This is old news but I don't think we really discussed it here.

Remember when Netflix thought it was a good idea to charge people practically double for their DVD/Instant Streaming service by splitting them up into two separate services (Qwiskter would be DVD while Netflix goes full-on streaming)? Well, turns out people said it was stupid... and they listened! 



VERY wise choice I say. It refreshing to see the big wigs listen to the people. 

The bad news though is that Qwikster was planning on offering games with their service and right now Netflix isn't sure they will do it at all. 

EDIT: Actually it wasn't so much the people they took note of as it was their plummeting stock since they made the Qwikster announcement.


----------



## Grape (Oct 23, 2011)

Good news FG. Netflix was preposterous with that initial decision.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 23, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Netflix was preposterous with that initial decision.


        .


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2011)

Tangled - 9.5/10
The best disney movie to come out in a long time.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

Tangled?  What's that about?


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Tangled?  What's that about?



You kidding, Rukia?


----------



## Grape (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> .



It was ridiculous. 



Episode 4 of Fate/Zero was epic. One of, if not the best fight scenes I have seen in animation. Was dope. Rider is the shit.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

told you it's a good show


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 24, 2011)

Honestly _Tangled _was better than I expected it to be. Lol at Rukia not knowing what _Tangled_ is. 

7.5/10


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Tangled?  What's that about?



It's on Netflix streaming, if you have it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2011)

i think he was kidding.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

No I mean.  Like what is the basic plot synopsis for Tangled?  Is that the film with Jennifer Aniston and Clive Owen?  I vaguely remember that one.  Jennifer Aniston and Vincent Cassell rip off Clive Owen.  A worse version of the Antonio Banderas/Angelina Jolie film Original Sin.

This looks good, Stunna.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwwdmEAc6Tk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> No I mean.  Like what is the basic plot synopsis for Tangled?  Is that the film with Jennifer Aniston and Clive Owen?  I vaguely remember that one.  Jennifer Aniston and Vincent Cassell rip off Clive Owen.  A worse version of the Antonio Banderas/Angelina Jolie film Original Sin.



Oh, Rukia.  



Its a retelling of the classic Rapunzel and a really good movie to boot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2011)

Real Steel - 6.5/10

Okay, I went into this expecting it to be shit. I almost slapped my nephew in the nuts for him suggesting we go see this (had it not been his birthday I would have done so).

It was surprisingly decent.

My only qualm is that it blatantly stole from Rocky. Well, that and the whole junkyard thing. Oh, and the "underground fighting" spiel, which I felt was a crummy way to lump MMA into the evolution of combat sports.

It was cliche, yes, but it was also entertaining. And illogical throughout.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Oh, Rukia.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a retelling of the classic Rapunzel and a really good movie to boot.


Aw shit.  Okay.  I was always hoping that they would change the name back to Rapunzel.


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Aw shit.  Okay.  I was always hoping that they would change the name back to Rapunzel.



They changed the name to _Tangled_ because they movie became more about Flynn _and_ Rapunzel, and less about Rapunzel exclusively.


....yeah....so, I own . DON'T JUDGE MEEEEE


----------



## Jessica (Oct 24, 2011)

Rear Window, 10/10

Jimmy Stewart.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

> No I mean. Like what is the basic plot synopsis for Tangled? Is that the film with Jennifer Aniston and Clive Owen? I vaguely remember that one. Jennifer Aniston and Vincent Cassell rip off Clive Owen. A worse version of the Antonio Banderas/Angelina Jolie film Original Sin.



You're talking about Derailed.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> You're talking about Derailed.


Did you hear about the Akira casting rumor?  You were right dude!


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

> Did you hear about the Akira casting rumor? You were right dude!



Lol what was I right about?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

Check it out man.  I posted it in the Akira thread.  Make some more predictions since you have apparently figured out the entire production!


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> This looks good, Stunna.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwwdmEAc6Tk[/YOUTUBE]



lol, it's yellow.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 24, 2011)

I know I'm very very late with this, but what does "Dark of the Moon" mean? To me it seems like something's missing from the title. Had it been "Darkness...." or "Dark side..." I would understand.



Rukia said:


> Check it out man.  I posted it in the Akira thread.  Make some more predictions since you have apparently figured out the entire production!



But he was talking about One Piece  

But okay, looking at his "prediction", I guess Tobey Maguire will be casted as Tetsuo, after all he did play Dark Peter very convincingly


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> The best way to prepare for a presentation on King Arthur is to watch Fate/Zero.



I'm watching Fate/Stay Night currently, and I'll start Zero this weekend.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 24, 2011)

the anime for Fate/Stay night looks terrible. I saw a few episodes and it was typical anime jibberish. Fate/Zero looks a lot better.

  I'd just recommend playing the visual novel instead of watching Fate/stay night.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah I was talking about OP but still my predictions are coming true


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

What do you guys think of the new Hugo trailer?  Reminds me of Bicentennial Man and AI.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOGdKwoj90o[/YOUTUBE]

Not exactly the type of project I want Scorsese working on.  But I'm intrigued.





Violent By Design said:


> the anime for Fate/Stay night looks terrible. I saw a few episodes and it was typical anime jibberish. Fate/Zero looks a lot better.
> 
> I'd just recommend playing the visual novel instead of watching Fate/stay night.


Fate Zero is loads better than Fate Stay Night.  Better characters.  Better animation.  Better writing.  Fate Stay Night had more hot female characters.  That is its only advantage.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

_Hugo_ looks good.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm on Ep 6 of Fate/Stay Night, biggest issue with me is that the characters, except for Rin, are all kinda dull.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of the new Hugo trailer?  Reminds me of Bicentennial Man and AI.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOGdKwoj90o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not exactly the type of project I want Scorsese working on.  But I'm intrigued.Fate Zero is loads better than Fate Stay Night.  Better characters.  Better animation.  Better writing.  Fate Stay Night had more hot female characters.  That is its only advantage.



Some of the scenes look "inspired" by Harry Potter. Wouldn't have guessed if you didn't tell me it's directed by Scorsese.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 24, 2011)

Yeah, it definitely looks much different from a normal Scorsese film. Like something Chris Colombus would work on.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'm on Ep 6 of Fate/Stay Night, biggest issue with me is that the characters, except for Rin, are all kinda dull.


Skip it and watch the prequel Fate/Zero instead.  I'm telling you.  The difference is unbelievable.

Edit: Oh and I agree.  Rin is by far the best character in Fate Stay Night.  The protag is incredibly bland.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

Emiya is such a misogynist


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

I liked Archer in F/SN and Gilgamesh is LOADS of fun (when he shows up)

but yeah if you guys are watching it make sure you guys at least make it to Fate/Zero where it's really really really worth it

or if you're tech savvy and patient play the game but uh that might not be everyone's cup of tea.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 24, 2011)

the point is watch Fate/Zero

cause it's good


----------



## Furious George (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of the new Hugo trailer?  Reminds me of Bicentennial Man and AI.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOGdKwoj90o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not exactly the type of project I want Scorsese working on.  But I'm intrigued.\



I am definitely excited for this one, if for no other reason then its so different from what I'd expect.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2011)

> It inaccurately sums up your feelings since you're forcefully saying that 'District 9' deals with Apartheid. No, it doesn't.



It certainly is symbolic for it. I mean, it's called "District 9", and I presume you know the significance of the title.



> 'RoboCop' wants us to feel bad for Murphy that OCP is reducing him to a cyborg without meaning, despite the fact that he still has vivid memories of his wide and kid and dreams where he recalls being murdered by Clarence and his gang. I guess Verhoeven is beating the audience over the head with an obvious look into corporate privatization, huh?



I'm going to presume you're just not thinking this comparison through, which as I've said, is a pointless one as I only vaguely remember Robocop (and you continuing to use it suggests you're trying to exploit that blindside. Can you really not think of any other movie to use? But now it's beginning to feel like you're comparing corporate privatization to apartheid. Doesn't that seem to be a bit unbalanced, and either way, my issue is the way the film dealt with violence. Robocop is gritty, but also is meant to be satirical (and I'm only using other peoples words here; I saw the movie at an age where I didn't really understand the themes, etc). Because you can do that with corporate privatization. Much like "They Live" (since you used it), it's themes are perhaps best explored in a satirical kind of way. 

Would it be funny if someone made a satire on the holocaust? (No, that one where the guy is trying to convince his kid that it's a game doesn't count). I don't believe the movie was being satirical of apartheid itself, but I think it got its priorities confused. If the film was a statement against people being inhumane and violent, it shouldn't have glorified violence like it did. I had a similar issue with "Avatar", where it's all sad and tragic whenever one of the aliens (I dont remember the species name) died, but we're supposed to be like "awesome!" when the humans died. 



> I can use it as my argument all I want because it's true; it's true because both films are made within a similar context. Hell, how about I use a film that came out along with 'District 9' in 2009 in Duncan Jones' 'Moon.' I brought this up before, but all of you conveniently overlooked this fact: at the conclusion of 'Moon' there is an important scene that is interpreted by viewers that resource mining corporations are committing crimes against humanity-- an obvious sociopolitcal message according to your logic. I told you, you could apply your thoughts to any well put together film that has some sort of socopolitical element integrated into its narrative.



Sure, but you're losing focus of my point. Plus, "Moon" made it's themes tragic. 



> Well, you have to remember that the only reason 'District 9' was ever brought into this and being compared to Nolan or his films is because someone requested I provide an example of a blockbuster made without compromise.



Except it did compromise. What began as a drama-thriller ends up an action film. Granted, it's a good compromise, but it was clearly wanting to appeal to the masses. I don't see why you'd think that compromising would be a bad thing either (although it can be). "Jaws" originally was going to show more of the shark but they couldn't get it to work. They compromised and kept it hidden, which is now lauded as a brilliant move.



> Apples and oranges. We're not talking about a LITERAL sense here-- you're trying to go down a hypothetical alley that just isn't going to get us anywhere in this discussion. The fact of the matter is, the prawns in D9, the ones that lived anyway, are the drone workers-- when they don't have their queen its similar to a colony of wayward bees without a queen. This is actually smart writing on Blomkamp's behalf, if anything. Because instead of breaking every detail down into excessive iotas of exposition, he can leave these things up to the imagination of the viewer-- something lost on the current movie audiences.



lol, you say 'apples and oranges', but you do realize the phrase refers to subjectivity, which you previously say was "out dated". 

Logic suggests that if you come across a species with superior technology, you try to befriend and learn from them. Now, I figure that if this did happen, the government likely would do some illegal experiments, etc. But by blatantly recreating a shameful instance in human history (District 6; THEY EVEN NAME THE DISTRICT AFTER IT!!!!), the director is either 
A) Trying to recreate history. I dont recall if the actual District 6 is ever mentioned.
B) Making a point at the cost of logic. 

Shit, why didn't they just go ahead and call district 9 a concentration camp. They might as well.
That's what I don't like about the movie. It's heart is in the right place, but it didn't think any of these ideas through. 

With that said, once again, obviously most people agree with you there. I've always gotten shit for being one of the few people who isn't in love with the movie. I actually do think that it's a rather subjective situation. 



> I listed him high as an action director. But I'm sick of repeating this, but I'll do it one more time: Just because most of those directors have fallen off, that doesn't negate their previous accomplishments and the bars they set.



I actually agree with you. Carpenter and the rest made some spectacular films and I do make a point of remembering them for their better films. Hell, my favorite director is Lucio Fulci, and his later works make Uwe Boll look masterful. However, I dont think it's fair to compare Nolan to those guys. Nolan is still a new director. 

Maybe he's yet to tap into his full potential (Sergio Leone, for example, seemed to get better as time went on), because even you HAVE to admit that he has some good traits. Maybe he's doomed to be another M. Night, or will fall like Carpenter + co. Maybe he'll stay the same and fans will be fans and detractors will be detractors. 

I believe that you should've found newer comparisons at the very least, as they would feel relevant. Better comparisons would be M. Night, JJ Abrams, Zack Snyder....maybe Guillermo Del Toro or Peter Jackson? The latter two might be a bit unfair since they are older and have more experience.

Dear Jesus, the only newer filmmakers in America I can think of are Snyder and M Night?...We are fucked. 



> Those films are all great compared to Nolan's do-it-by-the-book films. Honestly, it's quite sad that most of you have fed into this fallacy that sites like Rotten Tomatoes and Metacritic have created. They're nothing but adverting social media junkies themselves. But whatever, like whatever you want to like, but any time someone responds to my well thought out responses, I'm going to reply back with 100% honesty every time.



You know, what does bother me is that you keep accusing me of not following the full argument yet you seem to making bizarre presumptions about me. You indicated that I'm a transformers fan, yet I'm not (I didnt even like the first one). If you've been here longer, you would know that I am 100% against relying on websites like Rotten Tomatoes. I believe that when it comes to critics, you must find one that shares your tastes (hopefully), listen to what they say and consider it. I even made an elaborate post about this not long before you showed up.  

Not once did you ask me why I liked Nolan, but you presume that I like him because Rotten tomatoes or meta critic like him? The hell? I'm not even sure what logical fallacy that is, but you're doing that one too.



> You know, I apologize for insulting you-- perhaps that constitutes a bannable offense, I don't know. I've seen people on here say worse things. But a troll? That's what this has come down to? A troll wouldn't waste their time typing up novels worth of retorts. Even if you and your little buddies disagree with my sentiments, how any of you could say that I didn't lay proper groundwork for my argument would only show a glaring inability to respect someone else's argument other than your own.



I didn't say I would ban you, I dont even neg rep. I simply stated I'm surprised no one has tried to do so yet. I've said you made some interesting points but that you're attitude voids them. I will say that this argument has been more difficult than I expected and unlike most District 9 fans, at least you have made actual points. This argument has also inspired me to watch Robo Cop again. 

lol, amusingly, I look at D9 fans kinda like you look at Nolan fans (although for the record, I think District 9 is an okay movie, it's reputation tends to bother me more than the actual film). 



> No, I'm actually quite fond of 'Pan's Labryinth.' In fact, now that you mention it, Guillermo Del Toro is one of my favorite blockbuster directors working today. A true genre enthusiast and more importantly, a true film enthusiast. And he's the perfect example of someone who isn't a "yes man" to mega studios-- look what happened when Fox tried to tell him "no" to making an R rated 'At the Mountains of Madness"-- he told them to stick a fist in their ass.



Yeah, he's been fairly consistent. With the exception of "Mimic", all of his films have ranged from good to great, and I honestly don't even remember thinking Mimic was all that bad. I haven;t seen Cronos yet though (nor some of the films he's only produced like "The Orphanage"). 

"Pan's Labyrinth" is probably his best film, although "Devil's Backbone" was pretty good too. 



> Ok, I really am sorry for insulting you. That's actually out of line for me whether you believe that or not.



lol, accepted. Yay!


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2011)

(continued do the length)

Honestly, I think what I like about Nolan is that he lets the story and characters take center stage while using his visual style merely to boost them. I found Memento, The Dark Knight and Inception to be all around, very interesting films. I thought the Prestige and that one with Pacino (cant remember the name) were just alright and found Batman Begins to be rather overrated (but decent, although granted, coming after "Batman and Robin" will make anything seem better.

Honestly, I find it difficult debating for Nolan and have in the past argued that fans tend to hype him up too much. I didn't believe he deserved a best director for TDK (then again, I rarely agree with what's even nominated there). I have, however, enjoyed most of his films. I can't think of anything to say about his style though (Carpenter, for example, is someone whom I can go into detail about in terms of his use of atmosphere, suspense and characterizations. I can even do the same for lesser directors like Wes Craven. It's too early to start dissecting Nolan's directing skills, although I'm not sure why because he's not really a novice).


----------



## Amuro (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of the new Hugo trailer?  Reminds me of Bicentennial Man and AI.


----------



## Jena (Oct 24, 2011)

Rukia said:


> What do you guys think of the new Hugo trailer?  Reminds me of Bicentennial Man and AI.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOGdKwoj90o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not exactly the type of project I want Scorsese working on.  But I'm intrigued.



I was not expecting Scorsese to be the director 

I _definitely_ am interested, though.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 24, 2011)

> Yeah, he's been fairly consistent. With the exception of "Mimic", all of his films have ranged from good to great, and I honestly don't even remember thinking Mimic was all that bad. I haven;t seen Cronos yet though (nor some of the films he's only produced like "The Orphanage").



Mimic is a pretty good movie even if it's abit ridiculous.

Nolan's films do have rather good cinematography but his directing and editing is lackluster especially when action is involved. The ending shootout from Insomnia gives me a headache.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 24, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Mimic is a pretty good movie even if it's abit ridiculous.
> 
> Nolan's films do have rather good cinematography but his directing and editing is lackluster especially when action is involved. The ending shootout from Insomnia gives me a headache.



I havent seen that since it came out on video I think. I remember enjoying it, but as a kid, I tended to enjoy anything that was violent and I do recall it being one of the first movies I saw where the kids got rather gruesome deaths ("Jaws" doesn't count).

I didn't like "Mimic 2" though, although the third one wasn't bad for a direct-to-DVD film. 

Oh yeah,

Taxi Driver: A-

Man, Scorsese really nailed what he went for with this film. He described it as being like a dream, and the film does have a dream like quality about it. But what I love about Scorsese is that he doesnt go too far with it. It's not purely surreal and Scorsese uses subtlety for maximum impact (when he's over-the-top, he's generally meant to be satirical like the last shot of "The Departed"). 

Excellent performances, intriguing characters and a compelling narrative. It's a bit slow, but it works. As for the ending, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Almost everything beginning wth the massacre can be argued as a dream. The massacre might've actually happened (I'd find it odd that Foster is crying "no!" if its a dream, but the newspaper articles likely weren't real and the final scene seems a bit....overblown to be real, but I love its ambiguity.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 24, 2011)

*The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo*- This has to be the best book adaption I have seen. I'm glad they cut all the bullshit financial stuff with Sweden, but there were some problems I had with it:

1. The movie made Lisbeth Salander seem insane. That scene where she burned a man alive never happened in the book. The only bad things Salander has done is beat the shit out of kids bigger than her, and she was on drugs for a while.  

2. The biggest reason Blomkvist took Henrik Vanger's job to solve Harriet's disappearance was to get dirt on Wennerstrom. Yet that wasn't even mentioned till the end of the movie .

3. Mikael Blomkvist did not solve the numbers in Harriet's notebook through Salander, his daughter helped reference the bible verses which they correlated it to.

4. The scene with Bjurman tattoo was not nearly as epic as it was in the book.

5. The final confrontation with the villain was retarded, Martin died instantly when he crashed into the truck,but they used it as a front for Salander's supposed "insanity".

6. When Blomkvist confronted Martin, it seemed it lacked the atmosphere in the book.

7. Blomkvist did not serve his jail sentence until half-way through the book, not the end of it.

*My rating:8.9/10*


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2011)

I see you haven't read any more than the 1st book in the series Lincoln.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Oct 24, 2011)

Lets Go Kamen Riders 10/10


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 24, 2011)

Nakor said:


> I see you haven't read any more than the 1st book in the series Lincoln.


 I'm almost halfway into The Girl Who Played With Fire.

I plan on reading the book, then watch the movie adaption of it. 
It sucks though being a bookworm who also loves movies . I can't see a book adaption without making comparisons with the book .


----------



## Nakor (Oct 24, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm almost halfway into The Girl Who Played With Fire.
> 
> I plan on reading the book, then watch the movie adaption of it.
> It sucks though being a bookworm who also loves movies . I can't see a book adaption without making comparisons with the book .



I'm the same way. I try to see it as it's own story, but I don't always succeed. 

Redline - 8.5/10
Very enjoyable anime. I really liked the animation. It reminded me of the old Aeon Flux show that aired on MTV back in the day. I might purchase this on Blu-ray when it comes out, depending on the price


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 24, 2011)

The Thing

7/10


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Agatha Christie's The Mirror Crack'd - 7/10
The pacing was very slow and it took awhile for the plot to really go anywhere. Lots of old stars in this one. Tony Curtis, Rock Hudson, Elizabeth Taylor, and Kim Novak. Angela Lansbury is Miss Marple


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

Top Gun- Revvin' up your engine/10
This movie reminds me of when I was younger and I thought I was Tom Cruise and I would run around the playground with my arms spread out and shrieking the lyrics to a decade-old Kenny Loggins song. I can't believe that the other kids still talked to me.

But, yeah, the movie holds up solely on nostalgia and testosterone. It's cheesy but still pretty entertaining. I can think of more unladylike ways to spend an evening.

Aren't they releasing this again in 3-D or something? I thought I heard that somewhere.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2011)

*Peaches and Steam, Butter and Trees*



Lincoln Rhyme said:


> I'm almost halfway into The Girl Who Played With Fire.
> 
> I plan on reading the book, then watch the movie adaption of it.
> It sucks though being a bookworm who also loves movies . I can't see a book adaption without making comparisons with the book .



You have to think of it as another artists interpretation of the source material. Like a band covering another bands song. Unless it's Harry Potter, where it's absolutely ridiculous because key elements of the source were dropped. Anyways, the source material in music and movie 'covers' are pretty much guaranteed to be no where near as good as the original.

The only music cover I know of that can be judged as "better" than the source material is Tool's cover of Led Zeppelin's "No Quarter".

The only book adaptation to screen I know of is Dexter. Which is DEFINITELY better than the source. 

/minirant

Oh and The Outsiders 

/jokes


----------



## Parallax (Oct 25, 2011)

yeah you have to see it as an ADAPTATION and not a TRANSLATION because you can't get the same pacing or structure from a book to a movie.  They're 2 completely different medias

and don't give us that bookworm excuse, it's weak son


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2011)

Now I want to read The Outsiders 


Stay golden Pony Boy... :'(


Oh and I still firmly stand by my Harry Potter statement. It should have been a damn 1:1 copy of the source. After so many fucking years/movies, there was no room for that garbage filled bullshit.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Oh and I still firmly stand by my Harry Potter statement. It should have been a damn 1:1 copy of the source. After so many fucking years/movies, there was no room for that garbage filled bullshit.



That is insanity. If that were the case every film would be the first two and there would be no need for inventive tricks from the people involved to tell the gusto of the story without indulging in all the prose. My favorite movie was the 5th one, and it was also my favorite of the books, favorite movie because they were able to make the shortest film while still keeping what worked from the story.

That is like wanting Tom Bombadil or the Scouring of the Shire in the LoTR movies.


----------



## Grape (Oct 25, 2011)

No, what they did would literally be like Frodo finding a magic hammer and smashing The One Ring.

But of course, that's after Frodo dueled Sauron on equal terms.



Don't worry Grape Man, someday they will remake the series and do it the right way.

They must.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> That is insanity. If that were the case every film would be the first two and there would be no need for inventive tricks from the people involved to tell the gusto of the story without indulging in all the prose. My favorite movie was the 5th one, and it was also my favorite of the books, favorite movie because they were able to make the shortest film while still keeping what worked from the story.
> 
> That is like wanting Tom Bombadil or the Scouring of the Shire in the LoTR movies.



I watched the finale of the last film out of curiousity and to be honest, I found the changes pretty silly. In the books, Harry would have never stood any chance in a 1 on 1 against Voldemort, but here he battles him with ancient egyptian laser beams? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ehL5DF6BqU[/YOUTUBE]




Also, he destroys the elder wand by simpling breaking it in two? wtf?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)

The wand is a piece of wood of course you can break it in half, sure the 1on1 Wizard duel at the finale isn't the best but it was mostly a call back to the end of Movie 4.

Also lambasting the film on the merits of its fictionalized Wizard combat is ludicrous and silly. When the series called for theatrical spell casting it went that route(End of Order of the Phoenix) however the book series was never that big on that it was more the theatrics were for day to day and the spells that could save your ass in a fight are the simple ones.

If you want to call that a negative then it is on the studios for keeping the films as close to the books as possible, Rowling for being heavily involved in the films and Rowling not having imagination when it comes to wizardly ways.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Also lambasting the film on the merits of its fictionalized Wizard combat is ludicrous and silly. When the series called for theatrical spell casting it went that route(End of Order of the Phoenix) however the book series was never that big on that it was more the theatrics were for day to day and the spells that could save your ass in a fight are the simple ones.



Everything is fictionalized in movies, unless it's a documentary. So your statement implies that no one can question anything in movies because it's fictionalized? Now that is ludicrous. 

At the end of Order of the Phoenix, there is a large battle in the books as well as in the movie. So while they may have added a spell or two, it still came off as accurate. 

While the movies as a whole represented the books very well and you could argue that complaining about the end fight between Harry and Voldemort is nitpicking, the fact remains that the fight is clearly different in the movie and doesn't represent the book well.

After seeing the movie, I thought it was dumb that they changed it like that. I thought the fight between them in the book was fine and had no complaints because it made sense and was the only way Harry stood a chance of beating Voldemort.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)

When I say "merits of Fictionalized Wizard combat" I mean things like whoever being able to stand and fight whoever on even ground. 

Whatever different strokes and all that, all the major plot points as to why the dude was killed got hit, and sure the details of it are different that is the nature of adaptation.

Part of it I bet is that i haven't read that final book since the week it came out, the films have supplanted my need to ever read the books again since they tell the story in an entertaining way. To that extent I am glad that I didn't go back to the books sooner to the release of the related movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 25, 2011)

The only thing that would ever do justice to Harry Potter is an anime series.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> The wand is a piece of wood of course you can break it in half, sure the 1on1 Wizard duel at the finale isn't the best but it was mostly a call back to the end of Movie 4.



Look, I just find it weird that Harry wants to dispose of the wand in the book by not using it and dieing as its final master. If he could get rid of the wand by breaking it, why should he go to such lengths?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 25, 2011)

The Hangover 2 - 5.5/10

Not terrible. Not incredibly funny either.

Now I know why they said it's a clone of the first movie. It is.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)

Kirath said:


> Look, I just find it weird that Harry wants to dispose of the wand in the book by not using it and dieing as its final master. If he could get rid of the wand by breaking it, why should he go to such lengths?



( Movies =/= Books ) = Get Over It.


Seriously its the same thematic meaning you are just nitpicking about semantics.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 25, 2011)

Ichi the Killer

 I don't know. I liked the freakish side characters and the style was also cool. Sometimes it was funny, sometimes it was disturbing, storytelling wasn't that good, but the pacing was at least kind of fast. Kakihara and Ichi...well...


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 25, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> It certainly is symbolic for it. I mean, it's called "District 9", and I presume you know the significance of the title.



And its working title was 'Factory 9', so what? The funny thing here is, if you really want to see Neill's take on a _true_ Apartheid-angled 'District 9', just Youtube his short for 'Alive in Jo'Burg'-- I'd love to see you or anyone else then try to call that 10 minutes of pure creativity "heavy-handed" or "obvious." So why would Neill take his most interesting sociopolitical action short and then dumb it down to the level of something like 'Avatar'? It makes no sense. I hate that I'm sounding like a broken record but it is what it is: 'District 9' isn't some metaphor for Apartheid or humans being evil and blah blah blah.



> I'm going to presume you're just not thinking this comparison through, which as I've said, is a pointless one as I only vaguely remember Robocop (and you continuing to use it suggests you're trying to exploit that blindside. Can you really not think of any other movie to use? But now it's beginning to feel like you're comparing corporate privatization to apartheid. Doesn't that seem to be a bit unbalanced, and either way, my issue is the way the film dealt with violence. Robocop is gritty, but also is meant to be satirical (and I'm only using other peoples words here; I saw the movie at an age where I didn't really understand the themes, etc). Because you can do that with corporate privatization. Much like "They Live" (since you used it), it's themes are perhaps best explored in a satirical kind of way.



The reason I compared the privatization angle to the Apartheid allegory is that they're both social metaphors-- if 'District 9' has an overbearing message that is too obvious, then so does 'RoboCop'-- those are the parallels I am drawing and rightfully so. And you're admitting that 'RoboCop' is littered with satire, but so is D9-- I even cited scenes that show the resemblance between both films.



> Would it be funny if someone made a satire on the holocaust? (No, that one where the guy is trying to convince his kid that it's a game doesn't count). I don't believe the movie was being satirical of apartheid itself, but I think it got its priorities confused. If the film was a statement against people being inhumane and violent, it shouldn't have glorified violence like it did. I had a similar issue with "Avatar", where it's all sad and tragic whenever one of the aliens (I dont remember the species name) died, but we're supposed to be like "awesome!" when the humans died.



That's the thing, there is no statement-- those are words of another user on here, not mine.

And as for someone making a satire based on the holocaust, what do you think black comedy exists for? Go watch Gilbert Gotfried (someone who is Jewish no less) and his stand ups and tasteless, albeit funny jokes about the holocaust.



> Sure, but you're losing focus of my point. Plus, "Moon" made it's themes tragic.



How so? It's no more or less tragic than what you see in 'District 9.'



> Except it did compromise. What began as a drama-thriller ends up an action film. Granted, it's a good compromise, but it was clearly wanting to appeal to the masses. I don't see why you'd think that compromising would be a bad thing either (although it can be). "Jaws" originally was going to show more of the shark but they couldn't get it to work. They compromised and kept it hidden, which is now lauded as a brilliant move.



Compromise in this discussion's context is that Nolan's films are made with influence from studio excecs, 'District 9' was not. Blomkamp was handed $30 mill from Jackson and was told to make whatever he wanted to. The fact that D9 turned out to be hardcore action film is not a compromise; Blomkamp is a blockbuster director, practically all of his short films and commercials (with the exception of 'Tempbot') are action-oriented.



> Logic suggests that if you come across a species with superior technology, you try to befriend and learn from them. Now, I figure that if this did happen, the government likely would do some illegal experiments, etc. But by blatantly recreating a shameful instance in human history (District 6; THEY EVEN NAME THE DISTRICT AFTER IT!!!!), the director is either
> A) Trying to recreate history. I dont recall if the actual District 6 is ever mentioned.
> B) Making a point at the cost of logic.



Now you're trying to peddle an entirely different argument... let's get back to what you originally said: Basically, you were implying there were flaws in the narrative since the aliens were disorganized and confined to a place in which its home planet beings would eventually come looking for them. I don't really know where you're tying to go with this portion of your discussion-- I exploited you on not paying attention to the film since this is all basically discussed during the faux-documentary sequences.



> Shit, why didn't they just go ahead and call district 9 a concentration camp. They might as well.
> That's what I don't like about the movie. It's heart is in the right place, but it didn't think any of these ideas through.



Umm, Wikus basically told Christopher and his son that the new camps they were being relocated to were essentially concentration camps. I don't know why you keep harping on these ideas-- what ideas? All Neill did was shoot a film in an environment that resonated with him on a personal level. There's really nothing more to it. The fact you and several others keep trying to grasp at these hollow points sort of tells me that you're just looking to fabricate any excuses to make the film look less impressive than what it is.



> With that said, once again, obviously most people agree with you there. I've always gotten shit for being one of the few people who isn't in love with the movie. I actually do think that it's a rather subjective situation.



I have no problems with anyone that dislikes D9, but I do take issue with anyone trying to make fallible claims to try and say they see something that isn't actually there.



> I actually agree with you. Carpenter and the rest made some spectacular films and I do make a point of remembering them for their better films. Hell, my favorite director is Lucio Fulci, and his later works make Uwe Boll look masterful. However, I dont think it's fair to compare Nolan to those guys. Nolan is still a new director.



I only bring it up because Nolan has a very impressionable fanbase. It's their fault discussions like this happen (it really is, too). If they'd stop hyping this guy up and making claims like _"he's the next Kubrick"_ I wouldn't take issue. But the fact of the matter is, considering the hype built around this guy, none of his films have left the type of impact that could revolutionize the medium or push a genre convention forward. Do you honestly believe that any of Nolan's films will have the impact of a 'Blade Runner' or 'Alien' 10 to 15 years from now? I'm telling you, the minute a far more respectable director comes along and makes a better set of 'Batman' films, his legacy is going to reeling.



> I believe that you should've found newer comparisons at the very least, as they would feel relevant. Better comparisons would be M. Night, JJ Abrams, Zack Snyder....maybe Guillermo Del Toro or Peter Jackson? The latter two might be a bit unfair since they are older and have more experience.



Neill Blomkamp is a good start in terms of comparison-- 'District 9' may not be 'Alien' or 'Blade Runner', but it certainly deviates from the comfort zone of modern blockbusters. It's kinda funny how D9 was the last R-rated summer blockbuster to come out over the last two and a half years. I know people keep saying that just because a film is R rated that doesn't make it better, and that's true, but it does show an example of a studio not having any say or input on the film's creative outcome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 25, 2011)

Continued...



> Dear Jesus, the only newer filmmakers in America I can think of are Snyder and M Night?...We are fucked.



Aside from Neill Blomkamp, keep your eyes on Duncan Jones, Carl Rinsch, Guillermo Del Toro (who you already like), and the Wachowski brothers, who may be inconsistent, but they still have the imaginations required to make films that can stand the test of time. Unfortunately, these are the only names that immediately come to mind in terms of American _funded_ blockbuster directors. 



> Not once did you ask me why I liked Nolan, but you presume that I like him because Rotten tomatoes or meta critic like him? The hell? I'm not even sure what logical fallacy that is, but you're doing that one too.



Fair enough. Perhaps I've just met one too many Nolan fans who think RT, Metacritic, box office numbers and Oscars are the only thing that decides if a film is good or not.



> I dont even neg rep.



Haha, I've gotten a couple of those in this thread, but they're from the two most childish users I've come across on this board so far.



> Yeah, he's been fairly consistent. With the exception of "Mimic", all of his films have ranged from good to great, and I honestly don't even remember thinking Mimic was all that bad. I haven;t seen Cronos yet though (nor some of the films he's only produced like "The Orphanage").



I admire 'Mimic' purely for TyRuben Ellingson's creature design. The film itself is rather inconsistent, but it's rare that you get monster movies now-a-days where the monsters look so creative from a conceptual standpoint (I think 'Mimic' accomplishes this very well). As for 'The Orphanage', I strongly recommend seeing it... Bayona has a bright future as a director.



> "Pan's Labyrinth" is probably his best film, although "Devil's Backbone" was pretty good too.



The geek in me still puts 'Hellboy II' above everything else. IMHO, it's the best comic book adaption made so far and I stand firmly by that.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Timing is everything.  Brotherhood of the Wolf is not available on Blu Ray and it probably never will be.  It came out too soon.  Its available on the HD DVD format ironically.

I could probably buy it and watch it on my 360.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> When I say "merits of Fictionalized Wizard combat" I mean things like whoever being able to stand and fight whoever on even ground.



I think for this it's very relevant. Voldemort is supposed to be the strongest wizard alive, excluding Dumbledore. This has been portrayed/told countless times throughout the entire series. Yet at the end, a boy who isn't even the best in his class at spells is able to stand even with him? It makes no sense in relation to the rest of the series(whether we are talking books or movies). 

Now if when they did the adaptation from book to movie they made Harry out to be more of a prodigy like dumbledore or voldemort then the end fight would make sense and I wouldn't say anything. It's like in a movie where someone sucks at fighting and that is shown throughout the movie then all of a sudden they become badass at the end without years of training, I'm going to call bullshit. 

I get what your saying though, and I even agree with you if it went further than that(comparing ron to malfoy, ect..). It's just the Harry vs Voldemort confrontation is one of the main points of the entire series that it's hard to ignore any aspect of it.

edit: I'm not even talking about the books anymore, I'm strictly speaking of the movies now. Even if you've never read the books, you can still have a gripe about how the end fight played out.


----------



## Yasha (Oct 25, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> The geek in me still puts 'Hellboy II' above everything else. IMHO, it's the best comic book adaption made so far and I stand firmly by that.



I enjoyed Hellboy 2 a lot more than I did Pan's Labyrinth. *heads towards unpopular opinions thread*


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Do you normally rate films when you have only seen pieces of them?


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Well, no... but I can judge what I saw.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 25, 2011)

Come on.  Delete your post.  You know you want to.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JoqDYcCDOTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Oct 25, 2011)

Deleted.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

I always thought that scene was funny, Rukia.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 25, 2011)

Watching District 9 and not seeing the allegory seems impossible to me.



			
				Nakor said:
			
		

> -Really long well detailed post goes here



See that is exactly what I am talking about, the stipulations for what makes a great Wizard are never even laid down in either the books or the movies since the majority of the Wizardly fighting revolves around the 3-5 'Bread and Butter' spells and nothing else. That is why I can't get behind nitpicking of any of the Wizarding contests in the series because most of the time it is luck and how fast your wrist is over sheer skill. When then you throw prophecied chosen ones on top of that, you best drive your ass straight out of any place where you are trying to compare Wizards on any kind of one-to-one basis because there ain't shit to back anything up provided by the material other than rep and hype.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 25, 2011)

Taleran said:


> See that is exactly what I am talking about, the stipulations for what makes a great Wizard are never even laid down in either the books or the movies since the majority of the Wizardly fighting revolves around the 3-5 'Bread and Butter' spells and nothing else. That is why I can't get behind nitpicking of any of the Wizarding contests in the series because most of the time it is luck and how fast your wrist is over sheer skill. When then you throw prophecied chosen ones on top of that, you best drive your ass straight out of any place where you are trying to compare Wizards on any kind of one-to-one basis because there ain't shit to back anything up provided by the material other than rep and hype.



You do make a good point about the 3-5 spells that seemed to be used over and over again in about every fight. I would have preferred a little more variety. Though I should point out that the one fight where Dumbledore and Voldemort go at it they fight with many spells that no one else had done and are clearly more advanced. So if you had to go by anything to differentiate between those two and everyone else, look no further than that fight. In the book before that fight, I believe dumbledore does a spell that we haven't seen anywhere else either to capture all the deatheaters that were there(and he did it quite easily when the other OotP members were struggling against them) 

So I will agree with you that there doesn't seem much difference between most of the wizards other than speed and maybe deflection of spells, but there is a clear difference between Dumbledore/Voldemort and the everyone else. Since Harry is part of everyone else, then there is a clear difference between him and Voldemort.


----------



## Jena (Oct 25, 2011)

As far as the books go, there is a whole lot more variety in the spells. Harry (and by extension Ron and Hermoine) tends to only use 3-5 because that's his comfort zone/all he's learned, but there are a lot more that he encounters and is attacked by. 

The movies decided to say fuck it and make everyone use expelliarmus.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 26, 2011)

That is pretty piratical on their part. They have learned from other Blockbusters is that you gotta save your big things for sparse moments, like when you have those two specific wizards in the same rooms, the films take the approach to cram the background and the scenery with the magic and make the foreground about the characters.

Also the fact that Harry is a dude who is proficient with a small variety of general use spells speaks to the fact that it is all he is gonna pull out no matter the confrontation. If he starting doing crazy shit in that final battle it would seem more wrong than what they decided to show instead, which was both a callback to Movie 4 when they first met and a finalization of all the chosen one stuff. Not to mention at that specific time I doubt Tom was too big on the confidence level considering the previous events of the day the man was scared for his life and in those cases people tend to stop showing off and stick to the basics. Which is even another part of it, Tom don't consider no school kid his equal so he isn't about to treat him like he does someone like Dumbledore.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Also the fact that Harry is a dude who is proficient with a small variety of general use spells speaks to the fact that it is all he is gonna pull out no matter the confrontation. If he starting doing crazy shit in that final battle it would seem more wrong than what they decided to show instead, which was both a callback to Movie 4 when they first met and a finalization of all the chosen one stuff. Not to mention at that specific time I doubt Tom was too big on the confidence level considering the previous events of the day the man was scared for his life and in those cases people tend to stop showing off and stick to the basics. Which is even another part of it, Tom don't consider no school kid his equal so he isn't about to treat him like he does someone like Dumbledore.



Which makes the final fight seem even more ridiculous that harry could stand toe to toe with him. 

That's the whole point of why JK threw in the whole elder wand stuff. She knew from the beginning of the story that harry was never going to be as strong as voldemort, with how she set it all up. So she creates the elder wand as a means of tricking voldemort into killing himself.


----------



## Furious George (Oct 26, 2011)

Seeing the debates over HP books vs movies makes me wish I got involved with the series. They look like good, clean, butthurt fun.


----------



## Soul (Oct 26, 2011)

Salt - 8.5/10


----------



## Grape (Oct 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> And its working title was 'Factory 9', so what? The funny thing here is, if you really want to see Neill's take on a _true_ Apartheid-angled 'District 9', just Youtube his short for 'Alive in Jo'Burg'-- I'd love to see you or anyone else then try to call that 10 minutes of pure creativity "heavy-handed" or "obvious." So why would Neill take his most interesting sociopolitical action short and then dumb it down to the level of something like 'Avatar'? It makes no sense. I hate that I'm sounding like a broken record but it is what it is: 'District 9' isn't some metaphor for Apartheid or humans being evil and blah blah blah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome timing douche bag.


Someone ban this troll. 


Please.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)

Furious George said:


> Seeing the debates over HP books vs movies makes me wish I got involved with the series. They look like good, clean, butthurt fun.



You have no idea how bloody this fandom once was.
Especially when it came to pairings.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 26, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Awesome timing douche bag.
> 
> 
> Someone ban this troll.
> ...



Do you need a tampon and some cranberry juice? What a fucking crybaby you are. Drink bleach.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Boy A - 8/10


Pretty good film. The first part of the film was kind of slow and pointless and I didn't like the parts that dragged, but the ending made up for everything. It was very emotionally charged.

There were also some decent titties.


----------



## Violence (Oct 26, 2011)

It's a Boy Girl thing - 8/10 

Funny the movie, i laugh a lot though it's similar the argue between each other and then suddendly they switch bodies to the next day like the movie Freaky Friday


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

^I think I've seen that movie, the horrible cringeworthy one where he talks about rap in his interview and get's in to College?


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 26, 2011)

Watching 'Cypher' right now... such an underrated piece of sci-fi espionage film making. I still can't believe most people haven't seen this, especially those who are already fans of Vincent Natali's.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 26, 2011)

*Bad Teacher*- It was barely decent .

*My rating: 5.5/10*


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2011)

> And its working title was 'Factory 9', so what? The funny thing here is, if you really want to see Neill's take on a true Apartheid-angled 'District 9', just Youtube his short for 'Alive in Jo'Burg'-- I'd love to see you or anyone else then try to call that 10 minutes of pure creativity "heavy-handed" or "obvious." So why would Neill take his most interesting sociopolitical action short and then dumb it down to the level of something like 'Avatar'? It makes no sense. I hate that I'm sounding like a broken record but it is what it is: 'District 9' isn't some metaphor for Apartheid or humans being evil and blah blah blah.



lol, the part with the title made me wonder if you have a point (after all, the karate kid remake isn't about karate), but then that means the director or producer looked at their movie and decided to exploit a real life tragedy for marketing value. Does that make it look any better? Regardless, even if it wasn't the intent, clearly someone behind the scenes saw the similarities.

This line amused me: "So why would Neill take his most interesting sociopolitical action short and then dumb it down to the level of something like 'Avatar'? It makes no sense."

Um, that's sort of what I'm trying to argue and is why I had difficulty accepting the movie. Maybe he wouldn't have gotten financing without it being more of an action film (wasn't this project at one point supposed to be the "Halo" movie?). 

Here is an interesting quote from the director: "District 9's director, Neill Blomkamp, lives in Canada, but was born and grew up in Johannesburg. "In my opinion, the film doesn't exist without Jo'burg," he told journalists last month. "It's not like I had a story, and then I was trying to pick a city. It's totally the other way around. I actually think Johannesburg represents the future. What I think the world is going to become looks like Johannesburg." 


> The reason I compared the privatization angle to the Apartheid allegory is that they're both social metaphors-- if 'District 9' has an overbearing message that is too obvious, then so does 'RoboCop'-- those are the parallels I am drawing and rightfully so. And you're admitting that 'RoboCop' is littered with satire, but so is D9-- I even cited scenes that show the resemblance between both films.



Then RoboCop does too, and I even said I only called it satirical because you did and I've heard other people call it that too, but again, I havent seen the movies in years. What if I watch it and find myself disliking it? Then your whole comparison argument goes down the drain. 



> That's the thing, there is no statement-- those are words of another user on here, not mine.
> 
> And as for someone making a satire based on the holocaust, what do you think black comedy exists for? Go watch Gilbert Gotfried (someone who is Jewish no less) and his stand ups and tasteless, albeit funny jokes about the holocaust.



If it doesn't bug you, then fine, but that would bother me. 



> How so? It's no more or less tragic than what you see in 'District 9.'



"Moon" though wasn't really alluding to a nasty piece of human history. 



> Compromise in this discussion's context is that Nolan's films are made with influence from studio excecs, 'District 9' was not. Blomkamp was handed $30 mill from Jackson and was told to make whatever he wanted to. The fact that D9 turned out to be hardcore action film is not a compromise; Blomkamp is a blockbuster director, practically all of his short films and commercials (with the exception of 'Tempbot') are action-oriented.



Keep in mind, you never really know what goes on behind the scenes. Blomkamp really could've lied. Why? Because that kind of publicity tends to backfire. There's no proof of it, but I tend to look suspiciously at movies that supposedly allowed the director free reign. I'd honestly believe Nolan would have a better chance at it due to his own success. But I'll go ahead and presume he had free reign. That once again suggests he took a real life situation and dumbed it down into an action film.

Plus, you never really know what he was thinking. Maybe no one forced him into anything, but he could've been told he was making an action film before he signed on in which he'd have to deliver. He also might've figured no one would watch it without action.

I'm not familiar with his other work, but even presuming he's a blockbuster director, why make an action bloodbath film that hits so close to a real life event. 



> Now you're trying to peddle an entirely different argument... let's get back to what you originally said: Basically, you were implying there were flaws in the narrative since the aliens were disorganized and confined to a place in which its home planet beings would eventually come looking for them. I don't really know where you're tying to go with this portion of your discussion-- I exploited you on not paying attention to the film since this is all basically discussed during the faux-documentary sequences.



No, no, no. My issue was that apparently the Government didn't even consider the possibility that there would be more of their kind. Just ask yourself this. Perhaps they'll never be found. But even if there is a 10% chance that these technologically superior aliens will show up, would you want to risk it? Plus, I personally dont see the Government going out of its weigh to recreate such a vile act. 



> Umm, Wikus basically told Christopher and his son that the new camps they were being relocated to were essentially concentration camps. I don't know why you keep harping on these ideas-- what ideas? All Neill did was shoot a film in an environment that resonated with him on a personal level. There's really nothing more to it. The fact you and several others keep trying to grasp at these hollow points sort of tells me that you're just looking to fabricate any excuses to make the film look less impressive than what it is.



Was there anything satirical about that? Remember that's more my issue. I dont mind that they used apartheid as a metaphor. I just minded that they made a dumbed down action film with some awful taste in comedy out of it.



> I only bring it up because Nolan has a very impressionable fanbase. It's their fault discussions like this happen (it really is, too). If they'd stop hyping this guy up and making claims like "he's the next Kubrick" I wouldn't take issue. But the fact of the matter is, considering the hype built around this guy, none of his films have left the type of impact that could revolutionize the medium or push a genre convention forward. Do you honestly believe that any of Nolan's films will have the impact of a 'Blade Runner' or 'Alien' 10 to 15 years from now? I'm telling you, the minute a far more respectable director comes along and makes a better set of 'Batman' films, his legacy is going to reeling.



To be fair, District 9 isn't any better. I've read way too many reviews that stress the apartheid deal (I know that you don't see it that way, but most people do) and I keep thinking to myself: Do all of these reviewers even know what apartheid is? It almost sounds like they are feeding off other reviews.

The reason why Nolan has such a fanbase is that the larger the fanbase, the dumber it is. Nolan is one of the most popular directors out there right now, whether or not he deserves it. It only looks worse because it's bigger. Very few fanbases, honestly, have impressed me. 



> Neill Blomkamp is a good start in terms of comparison-- 'District 9' may not be 'Alien' or 'Blade Runner', but it certainly deviates from the comfort zone of modern blockbusters. It's kinda funny how D9 was the last R-rated summer blockbuster to come out over the last two and a half years. I know people keep saying that just because a film is R rated that doesn't make it better, and that's true, but it does show an example of a studio not having any say or input on the film's creative outcome.



I won't deny that. It was  a daring and creative project, regardless of whether it's good or bad (and it kept the movie from outright sucking for me). 



> Aside from Neill Blomkamp, keep your eyes on Duncan Jones, Carl Rinsch, Guillermo Del Toro (who you already like), and the Wachowski brothers, who may be inconsistent, but they still have the imaginations required to make films that can stand the test of time. Unfortunately, these are the only names that immediately come to mind in terms of American funded blockbuster directors.



The Wachowski's actually kinda piss me off. I loved "The Matrix", but they have this annoying practice that drives me insane. When a movie of theirs bombs, they step into the producers chair to hide behind another director. If that movie does well, they get the credit, if it bombs, its the directors fault. After Matrix 3 didn't do that great, they did "V For Vendetta" and it seems like the majority of watchers think it was directed by them. When "Speed Racer" bombed, they did "Ninja Assassin", but no one thinks that was directed by them (it was actually the same director). 

The fanbase tends to blame Ninja Assassin on the director, while thinking V For Vendetta worked because of them. That, to me, is a stupid fanbase. But yeah, I see what you mean. I dont really count them, however, because like Eli Roth and M. Night, they are crying that their movies aren't doing well and haven't made anything in years.

I think Blomkamp is a talent, because at best he made a classic (because I'm about the closest thing to a detractor that the movie has; and I think its aight) at worst he made an interesting failure.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2011)

> Fair enough. Perhaps I've just met one too many Nolan fans who think RT, Metacritic, box office numbers and Oscars are the only thing that decides if a film is good or not.



They might just be making a point that the majority of watchers like it for a reason, although most of those arguments tend to be straw man arguments in themselves. Let me ask you this, what is a good director to you?

For me, there's really no good answer, as I think most brilliant directors are capable of making the most obscene crap. I use Wes Craven as an example a lot. He's a popular horror director and has created multiple horror classics (revamping the genre twice). But people tend to overlook that for every "Nightmare on Elm Street", there is a "Hills Have Eyes Part 2", not even counting all the shit no one knows about. But for me, Wes Craven is a good director because he's an interesting director. Even when he messes up, I think he's got a lot of good ideas. I am willing to work through the bad ideas just so that I can experience the good ones. Therefore, I consider him a good director. 

This puts him above Michael Bay or Roland Emmerich, who while fine at what they do, always seem more like hired hands. There is never anything interesting about them as directors. 

Nolan is an interesting director to me. I like that he doesn't over-direct, preferring to let his ideas speak for themselves. He has some faults (sometimes the editing in his films pisses me off), but his films interest me. 



> I admire 'Mimic' purely for TyRuben Ellingson's creature design. The film itself is rather inconsistent, but it's rare that you get monster movies now-a-days where the monsters look so creative from a conceptual standpoint (I think 'Mimic' accomplishes this very well). As for 'The Orphanage', I strongly recommend seeing it... Bayona has a bright future as a director.



Yeah I remember thinking that the creatures looked pretty nasty. Considering it's a 90's film, Im surprised they didn't whore CGI. I'll check out the Orphanage too.


> The geek in me still puts 'Hellboy II' above everything else. IMHO, it's the best comic book adaption made so far and I stand firmly by that.



I thought Hellboy 2 was pretty cool, although I hate it when sequels have to resort to 'falling back in love' subplots.



> Watching 'Cypher' right now... such an underrated piece of sci-fi espionage film making. I still can't believe most people haven't seen this, especially those who are already fans of Vincent Natali's.



lol, I actually have it on my netflix list.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

Cars - B+

It's the most formulaic of Pixar's movies, and consequently quite predictable, but it follows it's formula well.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 26, 2011)

MartialHorror, I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I'm too tuckered out today to be typing up another novels worth of a counterargument. I suppose we're just gonna have to leave it at me thinking D9 is a superb blockbuster film and you and a couple others on here thinking it's some overbearingly simple take on Apartheid and other allegories. Perhaps on a day where I don't feel so mentally taxed, I'll come back and revisit your words. But as of right now, I hope you enjoy 'Cypher' as much as I did. It's probably my favorite flick from Natali, even more so than the original 'Cube.'

I'm glad we were able to settle our minor differences, though. I'm also glad to see you're as big a fan of Del Toro's as I am. Cheers.


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)

Alone in the Wilderness- 10/10 
This thing makes me laugh so hard. It's like a visual representation of how everyone else in the US thinks people in the midwest live. Dick Proenneke's casual attitude toward everything makes it infinitely better. Like in the beginning where he describes building a cabin like it's the easiest thing in the world to do.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> MartialHorror, I'm sorry to disappoint you, but I'm too tuckered out today to be typing up another novels worth of a counterargument. I suppose we're just gonna have to leave it at me thinking D9 is a superb blockbuster film and you and a couple others on here thinking it's some overbearingly simple take on Apartheid and other allegories. Perhaps on a day where I don't feel so mentally taxed, I'll come back and revisit your words. But as of right now, I hope you enjoy 'Cypher' as much as I did. It's probably my favorite flick from Natali, even more so than the original 'Cube.'
> 
> I'm glad we were able to settle our minor differences, though. I'm also glad to see you're as big a fan of Del Toro's as I am. Cheers.



THANK GOD! When I saw you had posted from the theater page, I was like "I dont know if I can take another long ass post!"

Anyway, this debate ultimately ended up pretty fun!


Hmmmm, today is Halloween night (every year, around Halloween, I watch one of the Halloween films). This year is......Halloween 3!

......................DAMMIT!


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 26, 2011)

I'll be watching some of the 'Halloween' films on AMC tonight (I own Carpenter's on bluray. but what's the point of busting it out if I can just watch it on TV?)-- I'm watching 'The Terminator' right now, which immediately followed 'Cypher', so I'll probably be switching to AMC once this concludes.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

*Boy A*

When it comes down to it this style of film is probably my personal favorite.  Very quiet and intimate and emotional.  You want everything to work out and end well because you become attached to the character but you know that it can't.  Andrew Garfield is terrific in this and he's easily one of the best actors around right now he's definitely worth keeping an eye on.  Check it out if you have any doubts about his current casting as Spiderman/Peter Parker the movie may have it's doubts but him being cast in it shouldn't be.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

Star Wars Episode IV: A New Hope - A-

I can't watch _Revenge of the Sith_ without following it up with _A New Hope._


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunna for god sakes stop watching Star Wars, I'll give you a cookie if you do


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

hey man I love Star Wars too but damn watch other movies dude.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

I watch other movies. I just watch these most.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

well you should take a break.  I mean with the amount that you watch them you could have easily watched a dozen new movies.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, I _was_ watching _Eyes Wide Shut,_ but my parents kicked me out of the living room where the recorded movies are.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

what the hell is a 15 year old doing watching Eyes Wide Shut

:|


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

What's wrong with it? I heard it was risque but the most I had gotten to was Kidman's butt, and they show bare butts in movies all the time.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

wait are you watching the R rated version or the Unrated version


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 26, 2011)

My dad used to let me watch Basic Instinct when I was 13 so I ain't judging


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

I think rated R.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

A 15 year old won't be disturbed by the sex.  But a 15 year old probably won't be entertained either.  I expect Stunna to get bored in a hurry.

The subject matter might be difficult for Stunna as well.  Sometimes you have to be an adult or have the life experiences of an adult to appreciate the content of certain films.  Eyes Wide Shut is a lot like District 9 in this respect.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 26, 2011)

Eyes Wide Shut isn't like Distract 9 in _any_ respect.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

District 9 ain't for kids.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

D'oh! I'm guessing I'll have the same reaction to _Eyes Wide Shut_ that I did to _A Clockwork Orange._


----------



## Jena (Oct 26, 2011)

Stunna said:


> D'oh! I'm guessing I'll have the same reaction to _Eyes Wide Shut_ that I did to _A Clockwork Orange._



_Singing in the rain
I'm singing in the rain
What a glorious feeling!
_


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeeahhhh...


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

A Clockwork Orange.  On my top 10 list guys.

I thought I was burned out on the Hitler reaction videos.  But Hitler's reaction to the Star Wars Blu Rays was pretty funny.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

one day it will all make sense Stunna


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

and my original reaction wasn't meant to be EWWW KIDS CAN'T WATCH SEX

it was like hey Stunna you probably wont get it man come back later


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Watch something you can appreciate Stunna.  Like Fate/Zero.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

It's not like _Orange_ went over my head... I just didn't wanna watch all the rape. But I guess that's part of what you're saying... or something.

What's Fate/zero about?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Historical tale about King Arthur.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 26, 2011)

B-But... they use guns.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't lie to the kid Rukia

here is the summary
Fate/zero takes place 10 years prior to the events of Fate/stay night, detailing the events of the 4th Holy Grail War in Fuyuki City.[1] The War of the Holy Grail is a contest in which seven magi summon seven Heroic Spirits to compete to obtain the power of the "Holy Grail," which grants a miracle. After three inconclusive wars for the elusive Holy Grail, the Fourth War commences.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 26, 2011)

Shame is getting the NC17 Rating.  Oh well.  I actually consider that good news.  It means the studio isn't ruining McQueen's original vision for the film.





Parallax said:


> Don't lie to the kid Rukia


Lie?  King Arthur is the main character.  I think this adaptation is probably as accurate as the one with Clive Owen.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 26, 2011)

Parallax said:


> wait are you watching the R rated version or the Unrated version



Whats the difference. Sometimes I don't notice any difference between the R rated and the Unrated version that they plaster on the front of dvd covers.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 26, 2011)

well yeah King Arthur is in it, but it's not all about Arturia.  It's an ensemble show


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 27, 2011)

Just finished watching 'Bronson', a movie that I enjoyed when I first watched it, but I felt it was Refn's weakest offering at the time. However, upon doing a couple of rewatches over the last year, I've come to grow quite fond of it. 

Oh, and the guy in the blue shirt in this video = me on Friday nights.


----------



## Parallax (Oct 27, 2011)

looks like you know how to party


----------



## Furious George (Oct 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> District 9 ain't for kids.



 

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Jena (Oct 27, 2011)

Footloose (1984) - 4.5/10
I'm going to be honest: I don't like dance movies. I never have and probably never will. But two things pull this movie out if its suffocating boredom:

Kevin Bacon
THAT SONG
I haven't seen this movie in a few years, but the Kevin Bacon is still very Kevin Bacon and THAT SONG is still amazing. Makes me want to kick off those Sunday shoes and just cut loose.


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2011)

Kung Fu Panda - 9/10

I like Tai Lung so much even the scene when he was fighting against his master and when he escaped from the prision too


----------



## Garfield (Oct 27, 2011)

Synopsis of Ra-One: Main Point.

As far as movies in general go, 2/10 but since this had many new elements as far as Bolly is concerned, and of course, Chammak Challo (), 7/10. It had some very annoying moments and a lot of bad toilet humor. Definitely not a family movie, I dunno why they'd rate it one.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 27, 2011)

Eastern Promises - 9/10

Around the same level as a History of Violence, though I definitely prefer that movie's ending to this one. Mortensen was great and the scene in the bath was cool.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 27, 2011)

Merantau: B-

Sort of an Indonesian Ong Bak, sometimes reaching its greatness, other times not. Review should be up today.

Halloween 3: D+/C-

Ugh, this movie isnt as awful as everyone says it is. It is even sometimes quite effective. But it is kinda boring too. Review shall be up Halloween.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 27, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Eastern Promises - 9/10
> 
> Around the same level as a History of Violence, though I definitely prefer that movie's ending to this one. Mortensen was great and the scene in the bath was cool.


Great movie man.  I really had to reevaluate my opinion on Viggo as an actor after watching it.

Love Naomi Watts too.  Its a shame I haven't seen her in anything recently.  I guess she was in that piece of crap Dream House movie with Daniel Craig and Rachel Weisz.  But it certainly isn't in my queue.


----------



## Grape (Oct 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Great movie man.  I really had to reevaluate my opinion on Viggo as an actor after watching it.
> 
> Love Naomi Watts too.  Its a shame I haven't seen her in anything recently.  I guess she was in that piece of crap Dream House movie with Daniel Craig and Rachel Weisz.  But it certainly isn't in my queue.



Guess I'll watch that tomorrow...

Watts is in the upcoming J. Edgar Hoover movie with Leo DiCap and directed by Clint Eastwood...

It'll be epic.

*WHY ISN'T THIS THREAD OR IT'S PREDECESSOR A FUCKING STICKY BY NOW??!?!!? *


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't see a reason to sticky this. This is going to get closed soon, just like its predecessor. And the links to them can be found in the opening posts. And these threads are pretty active in themselves, it's not like people are going to lose sight of them. 

Anyways, we're nearing to a new thread :ho 



Rukia said:


> Great movie man.  I really had to reevaluate my opinion on Viggo as an actor after watching it.



Are you going to watch A Dangerous Method?


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Are you going to watch A Dangerous Method?


Of course bro.  Michael fucking Fassbender is in that shit as the lead.  Best actor in the world.  Viggo is in the film.  Keira Knightley is the female lead.  Cronenberg is a pretty good director.  Lots of favorable data for that film.


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Oct 28, 2011)

*Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas: *I have heard a lot of good things about this movie... But I just didn't get it. Wasn't my thing, I guess. 2/10.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 28, 2011)

Poor Keira Kinghtley, she gets way too much hate when she's a decent actress.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 28, 2011)

I Saw the Devil - hmm dunno/10

Started off good, then around the middle it started to drag, couldn't keep my interest that much. The ending was okay though. Choi did a good job as the serial killer. I liked those ironic scenes where he would call someone a sick bastard or psycho, when in reality he was the most disturbed.


----------



## Grape (Oct 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Of course bro.  Michael fucking Fassbender is in that shit as the lead.  Best actor in the world.  Viggo is in the film.  Keira Knightley is the female lead.  Cronenberg is a pretty good director.  Lots of favorable data for that film.



And it's about Carl Jung.

Awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 28, 2011)

Three Musketeers: C

Bleh, it looks pretty, but I didnt care for the films sense of humor. I mean, it has the balls to rip off "Fistful of Dollars" and "Raiders of the Lost Ark" in the SAME SCENE!

I also never thought I'd say this but...Orlando Bloom stole the show. He's overthetop (everyone is), but he showcases a personality and I wouldn't have recognized him if I didnt know what role he was playing before hand. Someone is improving...

Review likely will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds good ScifiHorror.  Looking forward to hearing more.

The Playstation Network has their Halloween promotion going on right now.  Friday nights feature free downloads.  You can download Rob Zombie's version of Halloween right now if you want.


----------



## Violence (Oct 28, 2011)

What dreams may come 9/10

so lovely the movie


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 29, 2011)

*The Hangover Part II :: 6.5/10 :: D/D+/C- (I dunno)*

The problem isnt that they use the same formula as the first, its that they lost the charm of it. Still, I was pretty entertained regardless. A better script would have done wonders. Its like the Looney Tunes Back in Action compared to Space Jam or Ghostbusters to Ghostbusters 2. Not awful, but meh.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 29, 2011)

The Powerpuff Girls: The Movie - A+


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 29, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> I Saw the Devil - hmm dunno/10
> 
> Started off good, then around the middle it started to drag, couldn't keep my interest that much. The ending was okay though. Choi did a good job as the serial killer. I liked those ironic scenes where he would call someone a sick bastard or psycho, when in reality he was the most disturbed.



Ji-woon's weakest film to date. A lot of people just give it a virtual suck-off 'cause being a bandwagon Korean fanboy is the "in" thing to do now (no offense to anyone here who legitimately loves Korean flicks). I love em' just about as much as anyone, but people can't deny that some people try so hard to be abstract and unique by name dropping any moderately popular Korean title. Ji-woon is a legitimate quality director, but he's yet to make anything that matches 'A Tale of Two Sisters.' And if you're interested in checking out some other Korean flicks, let me know. God knows I have a bevy of them.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Oct 29, 2011)

Horrible Bosses - 8.5/10

Really funny, my kind of humour. Appealed to my inner-idiot.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> And if you're interested in checking out some other Korean flicks, let me know. God knows I have a bevy of them.



Sure, recommend me some. Oldboy and I Saw the Devil are the only Korean flicks I saw. Oh and 2001 Yonggary XD


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd love to see something similar to Oldboy and I Saw the Devil. I love those two so much I have concern for my own sanity. >_>


*Hausu*

A bizzarre experimental film. Seems like the director was having loads of fun making it.


6/10


*The Secret in Their Eyes*

Good film. Well-acted and steady-paced.


8.7/10


*Vertigo*

I must admit Hitchcock isn't my thing. I find his films overrated and sort of boring. And this one has a terrible ending.


6.5/10


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Ji-woon's weakest film to date. A lot of people just give it a virtual suck-off 'cause being a bandwagon Korean fanboy is the "in" thing to do now (no offense to anyone here who legitimately loves Korean flicks). I love em' just about as much as anyone, but people can't deny that some people try so hard to be abstract and unique by name dropping any moderately popular Korean title. Ji-woon is a legitimate quality director, but he's yet to make anything that matches 'A Tale of Two Sisters.' And if you're interested in checking out some other Korean flicks, let me know. God knows I have a bevy of them.



I love "I Saw the Devil", although it isn't so much that I think it's a great and amazing film, but it is a great and amazing exploitation film. I love its use of violence, its style (which is often no style) and I loved how both actors played their roles. 

Hmmm, I'm not really that familiar with Korean films, actually, and while I used the title in our last debate, I've yet to remember any of these guys names. I have seen "A Tale of Two Sisters" (arguably the best 'Ringu'- clone, even though it's not technically a clone) and "The Good, The Bad and the Wierd" (enjoyable, but it didn't stand out).

I've also seen Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Sympathy for Lady Vengeance, Oldboy, Thirst, The Host and....um, maybe I've seen more, but I cant think of anything else. I do have a few on my netflix list. I know I have "Shiri" and "The Chaser" (is that Korean?) on there. 

Oh yes, how can I forget the greatest of them all? The stunning...the amazing..."Dragon Wars"!


----------



## Yasha (Oct 29, 2011)

MartialHorror said:


> Oh yes, how can I forget the greatest of them all? The stunning...the amazing..."Dragon Wars"!



You got my hope up until i checked its rating on imdb. I should've known better. 

I wasn't impressed by A Tale of Two Sisters and The Good, the Bad, and the Weird.


I'm intrigued by this. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2011)

So I haven't posted myself actually watching anything a little while because my time has been consumed with something that I should have watched much much much sooner.

*The Wire*

I had no idea really what I was getting into, but man this thing is as good if not better than I had heard, so many characters, so many personalities, so many real people. People that you love to hate, hate to love and everything in between. Five stories that are related in that they are about the same setting characters but couldn't be farther from the same. This is almost running on that Operatic level, myth like characters that extend beyond the scenes they exist in. This show is life in all its fucked up backstabbing one-up-manship ways while still managing to fit the tender moments into the cracks. Also the show ends but at the same time it doesn't end which fits so well with that the show is about because it never ends.

I can't think of another piece of anything with that many fully formed characters at least that I have watched. Almost cracks my favorite TV show spot but not quite. Although after five seasons break time from big chunks of television.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2011)

How in the hell have you not heard about D-Wars, Yasha? That was one of those notoriously bad movies when it came out. I dont think I've ever seen another director try and be Michael Bay so much (some serious ripping off going on there)......Yet I think I'd rather watch Dragon Wars over any of the Transformers movies.

It did sport, at the absolute least, some stunning special effects when it came to the dragons (considering its budget). The final dragon should've been what appeared in Dragonball Evolution.


----------



## "Shion" (Oct 29, 2011)

I just have a question for you guys!

As you all might know, I'm in love with the movie Warrior (2011) and have been waiting for it to be put online for download, or come out on Bluray, but none of these have happened! 

Do you guys know how  long it takes for a movie to release in Bluray or DVD?

It's been out of theaters for a while now...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2011)

Take two of these and call back in ten days


----------



## Kirath (Oct 29, 2011)

Yasha said:


> I wasn't impressed by A Tale of Two Sisters[...]



Shun the non believer! Shhhhhhuuuuunnnnnnna


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

I still haven't watched The Wire yet.

As far as Korean films go, for me there's too much sharing of style going on but on the whole they're doing well for themselves. Not the biggest fan of I saw the Devil but it was really well acted.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 29, 2011)

αshɘs said:


> Sure, recommend me some. Oldboy and I Saw the Devil are the only Korean flicks I saw. Oh and 2001 Yonggary XD



I'll start with last year-- while everyone was busy flocking to 'I Saw the Devil' (_and rightfully so, Ji-woon has a great track record_), there was a nice little Korean blockbuster that came out of left field with a bit of an uppercut, it's called 'The Man From Nowhere', which is directed by Jeong-beom Lee, who is a very promising young director. I remember when I saw the initial trailer for it, I thought Bin Won was a bit of a pretty boy to take serious on an action star level, but he delivered and then some. The action is visceral, frenetic, and nicely paced. Think of a cross between Paul Greengrass' take on Jason Bourne and 'Man On Fire', only without the douchery of Denzel Washington (_sorry, don't like the guy as an actor_). It's a quality flick, one of my favorites to come out of South Korea last year.

And sticking with the recent trend, if you liked 'I Saw the Devil', then in terms of brutal, anti-aesthetic violence, 'Bedevilled' is another one I would recommend. Much like 'The Man From Nowhere', it came without expectations and while I wasn't really floored by it, it actually did a lot of things better than 'I Saw the Devil', which is saying something, because Chul-soo isn't as good of a director as Ji-woon. But without a long-winded run time and a more unorthodox approach to the "revenge tale", it's definitely worth a look.

And if you liked 'Oldboy', I would recommend checking out Park Chan-wook's entire revenge trilogy, but I found 'Mr. Vengeance' to be the weakest of the three. I'd also recommend checking out 'I'm A Cyborg, But That's OK'-- which is a bit of a surrealist film with some underlying sci-fi elements, and it's my personal favorite from Chan-wook. What makes the film so enjoyable is the performance from Su-Jeong Lim, who is as adorable as ever.

Some other more accessible and easy to find South Korean titles are 'A Bittersweet Life', 'Memories of Murder', 'The Foul King', 'The Chaser' (_a film I felt did what 'I Saw the Devil' wanted to do much, much better_), 'The Yellow Sea' (_another recent flick, which similar to 'The Man From Nowhere', was one hell of an action romp_), 'My Sassy Girl'-- a more romantic/comedy type of film, it received an American remake that was just overbearingly awful. Some other titles are 'Green Chair', 'Madeo', 'The Host'-- a flick I'm sure a lot of people on here have already seen, but it's very good. Another easy to find title is 'The Isle', a film directed by Ki-duk Kim, who is most notorious for 'Spring, Summer, Fall, Winter... and Spring', which is also a very good flick.

Anyway, if you decide to check those out and want even more recommendations, just let me know.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2011)

if you would like a recommendation track down Exiled and the other work of the director. Johnny To, good stuff it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

If anyone is looking to watch a great action film then try The Good, the Bad and the Weird. It has some of the best action set pieces for an adventure movie in years.

I preferred Man from Nowhere to Man of Fire, but really because the relationship between Won Bin and the girl was alot more sensitive and deeper than Man On Fire where it was a case of "Oh no blonde little girl taken must save".


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> if you would like a recommendation track down Exiled and the other work of the director. Johnny To, good stuff it is.



You pretty much can't go wrong with anything from To, but I do feel his recent work pales in comparison to his early work.

If there is one thing Hong Kong is excellent at, it's churning out action films---I mean really, does it get much better than 'Hard Boiled' or 'Full Contact'?



Ennoea said:


> If anyone is looking to watch a great action film then try The Good, the Bad and the Weird. It has some of the best action set pieces for an adventure movie in years.



Kim Ji-woon's most under-appreciated flick if you ask me.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 29, 2011)

Well it does because you didn't mention _The Killer_ seriously I doubt any movie about a Hired Gun will be better than this ever.

Also the _A Better Tomorrow_ series has some great action sequences but the pacing is very wack on the rest of the bits.


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 29, 2011)

Taleran said:


> Well it does because you didn't mention _The Killer_ seriously I doubt any movie about a Hired Gun will be better than this ever.



'Le Samourai'... easily the most influential hitman/assassin film _ever_ made. As good as Woo is, and there's no denying the influence he's had on more modern film makers, he hasn't made something AS influential as 'Le Samourai.'


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 29, 2011)

*Stonehenge Apocalypse* ; Misha/10. 

He's the only reason I watched it, it was... merrh .


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 29, 2011)

The Mist - 6/10

Well, it was decent enough with a kick-in-the-balls ending. But.... Am I the only one who felt that the main lead, Thomas Jane was uninspired? Also, the part with the main female lead saying "all humans are decent, we built civilization" had me almost facepalming. Just like the scene with them switching on more light when those bugs came.  
The religious blahblah went on long enough, it was over the top and really...they should have dealt with Mrs. Carmody in the beginning. I'm not talking about killing her, but maybe just knock her out or something.
Overall the movie didn't feel convincing enough and some parts felt stupid. Don' know how much the source material can be blamed for this.  Btw was the painting in the beginning something related to King?

Oh and the tentacles reminded me of Berserk.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2011)

Burzynski - 10/10
A documentary. If you ever want to truly see how corrupt/evil the FDA and National Cancer Institute are then watch this film. It shows through court documents and court recordings how the FDA and NCI tried to stop successful treatment of cancer because the man who came up with it had a patent on the treatment used and produced the drugs himself in his own lab. This would deny the big pharma companies from profits for the cancer treatment and make their treatment(radiation) obsolete. They tried on several occasions to throw him in jail so he would have a hard time fighting them. They failed every time. 

The irony is that the NCI, years later, got patents approved for the treatment that they had been fighting against and started phase 3 trials using it and even admitted that their current treatment(radiation) is much worse than this treatment. 

A lot of the patients or families of kids who were told they had only so long to live and should just give up and die were treated successfully with this treatment with no more cancer(sometimes 20 years later).

It's on netflix streaming if anyone is interested.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 29, 2011)

What I liked about the Mist is how unpredictable everyone is. The store clerk turns out to be rather badass, and even the religious chick randomely shows sign of remorse at one point (before promptly pushing it away).

And oh yeah....I did see "I'm a Cyborg, but that's okay".


----------



## Amuro (Oct 29, 2011)

The end of the Mist really annoyed me as did most of the characters. I really liked the creature designs though, would've been nice to see some more or the walking giants but i suppose that would dampen the feel of claustrophobia they had going.
*
Hitman 3/10*

Gets points for Olga Kurylenko hard to believe they are doing a sequel. Another corpse to the growing graveyard of video game adaptations.


----------



## Kobe (Oct 29, 2011)

*Karigurashi no Arietti - 9.0*

saw this on facebook ads lol, sometimes it can be useful. Although the story wasn't that deep like any other Hayao Miyazaki movies, I liked it. OST were also pretty good.


----------



## Pseudo (Oct 29, 2011)

The Lion King - 6/10.

Not as good as I remembered.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Oct 29, 2011)

Scary Movie 2 - 3/10

Back when I was a kid, this was the most hilarious shit. Now, the jokes kind of fall flat, though there are few that still crack a smile from time to time (like Ray showing up in the same dress). Kathleen Robertson was smangable as hell though, goddamn.

Overall, a mediocre parody movie that spawned even more mediocre sequels and spin-offs.

Edit: And how could I forget James Woods


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

Like usual I am incredibly susceptible to good film conversation.  I was at Barnes and Noble and some 50-60 year old woman working there managed to get me into a 15 minute conversation about Leon The Professional.

And holy shit Jena.  You were right.  There are copies of The Three Musketeers for sale with that horrible movie poster as the cover.  


Ennoea said:


> If anyone is looking to watch a great action film then try The Good, the Bad and the Weird. It has some of the best action set pieces for an adventure movie in years.


I own it on Blu Ray but have never seen it.

Now if you will excuse me.  I have a new episode of Fate/Zero to watch.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

I was in my local Waterstones and I saw copies of it too, I picked it up and used it as an excuse to talk to the incredibly attractive worker there, both agreed it was a load of shit. But then she pretty much told me that there sales had gone up alot thanks to the cover, especially with young women and kids. 

I really like The Mist, extreme circumstances, the stuff you'd usually find stupid is mostly forgivable.

Halloween movies everywhere today. Halloween and Friday the 13th are on but I'm opting for The Shining instead.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

Halloween.  Trick R Treat Blu Ray can be bought for $7.99 right now.  Definitely a good buy at that price.

Fate/Zero Episode 5 - A.  Another spectacular episode.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 29, 2011)

Watched 12 eps of Fate Stay Night, I have to say it's not very good. The characters just lack humour or depth for me, Saber's dull as hell too and there's not a lot of fighting. If it wasn't for Rin this would be all out bad.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

Fate Stay Night is incredibly mediocre.  I wonder if the studio making Fate/Zero is just this much better as a studio or if the source material itself is just better.

Steins;Gate is the best anime to come out this year.  But Fate/Zero is a definite contender right now.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> Watched 12 eps of Fate Stay Night, I have to say it's not very good. The characters just lack humour or depth for me, Saber's dull as hell too and there's not a lot of fighting. If it wasn't for Rin this would be all out bad.



I completely agree. I'm on episode 7 now. The main character is exactly the type I hate. Rin is the only good thing the show has going for it.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 29, 2011)

If you guys started watching it because some of us talk about Fate/Zero... don't blame me.  I never recommended that show.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> If you guys started watching it because some of us talk about Fate/Zero... don't blame me.  I never recommended that show.



Is the movie any good?

I actually like Fate Stay Night . Certainly not a great anime, but by no means is it bad.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 29, 2011)

Rukia said:


> If you guys started watching it because some of us talk about Fate/Zero... don't blame me.  I never recommended that show.



Partially, I also heard some hype on it around the internets as well.


----------



## Jena (Oct 29, 2011)

Scary Movie- 7.5/10
I just watched _Scream_ before I watched this, so I probably found it funnier because of it. I haven't seen this movie in ages, but I thought it was still entertaining.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2011)

i tried looking for episodes of Fate/Zero, but to no avail. Can one of you guys hook it up?


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2011)

if no one does, then ill kill every single person who has posted in this thread


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 30, 2011)

thank you cleric, you have saved everyone from destruction.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

The Shining

ThefuckdidIjustwatchKubrickyoufreak/10

It's late so I'll write a review tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> The Shining
> 
> ThefuckdidIjustwatchKubrickyoufreak/10
> 
> It's late so I'll write a review tomorrow.


What do you mean?  Surely it wasn't your first time watching it.  The Shining is a film that has really grown on me.  I wasn't much of a fan the first time I saw it.  But I have come to appreciate it quite a bit in recent years.

I toured a castle in Inverness, Scotland earlier this year.  The Castle Gardens had a maze very similar to the one in the film.  Pretty cool.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 30, 2011)

Word Wars - 7/10
Documentary about 4 scrabble players that compete in the national tournament. The people were in were interesting and I always liked the game.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 30, 2011)

*The Haunted House :: 7.5/10 
*
/Buster Keaton.




Violent By Design said:


> if no one does, then ill kill every single person who has posted in this thread



Link removed


----------



## Tiger (Oct 30, 2011)

9/10 - Cancer's never been so funny.


----------



## MartialHorror (Oct 30, 2011)

Review of Three Musketeers is up in my sig.

Peacock: B

Its a fairly interesting drama with a pretty decent sized cast (Cilian Murphy, Ellen Page, Bill Pulman, Keith Carradine, Susan Sarandon). They all do very well, with Cillian being superb as a person with multiple personalities (one is a woman). Im not sure why Bill Pullman felt the need to be in this film. Is he trying to make this his career? Playing bit roles like this? 

Anyway, it had me until the end, which was overtly anti-climactic. I expected it to end with something shocking and exciting, but it goes out with a wimper.


----------



## Nakor (Oct 30, 2011)

Last Night - 7.5/10
A slow moving drama with Sam Worthington, Keira Knightley, and Eva Mendes. Basically it's about a married couple who are away from each other one night and they are each tempted to be unfaithful. The acting was good but I wish the ending would have been better.


----------



## Lucrecia (Oct 30, 2011)

Just go with it - 10/10


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 30, 2011)

In time - 4/10

I was like ... "wtf is this I don't even.."


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

> What do you mean? Surely it wasn't your first time watching it.



First time in about 10 years so this time I was watching it properly.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

You know what movie really sucks?  Watchmen.  The film equivalent of waterboarding.  It would be a great interrogation tool.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel like you said that about something else recently.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Possibly.  I guess I'm really passionate about how awful it is.


----------



## Stunna (Oct 30, 2011)

Iron Man 2 - C-


----------



## Z (Oct 30, 2011)

Dirty Harry - 8.5/10

Harry was badass and Scorpio was pretty crazy as a villain.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 30, 2011)

inception 8/10 unique film


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

> inception 8/10 *unique film*



Must stop urge, must stop...


----------



## Fraust (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw Horrible Bosses for the second and third times this week and laughed each time as much as the first time I saw it. I think it and Bridesmaids are the first actual funny movies in a while.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> In time - 4/10
> 
> I was like ... "wtf is this I don't even.."



That was my reaction after watching the trailer. I feel bad for Cillian Murphy he's better than this.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Fuck.  Why did they cast Hathaway?  One casting decision ruined the film.  50 good decisions were instantly flushed down the toilet when Warner Bros brought her on board.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 30, 2011)

Fraust said:


> I saw Horrible Bosses for the second and third times this week and laughed each time as much as the first time I saw it. I think it and Bridesmaids are the first actual funny movies in a while.


Bridesmaids felt more like a drama with some comedy thrown in. I think the only funny parts of the movie are with Melissa Mcarthy .

However I have not seen Horrible Bosses. I've seen the previews, and it looks hilarious. I wish Netflix would hurry up and get it already.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2011)

The Elephant Man - 8/10

Along with Blue Velvet my favorite Lynch movie. Surprisingly it's a very sentimental movie by him and probably his most accessible work.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> Fuck.  Why did they cast Hathaway?  One casting decision ruined the film.  50 good decisions were instantly flushed down the toilet when Warner Bros brought her on board.



I don't know why they would cast someone with zero presence as Selina it bewilders me. Then you get the horrible 60's inspired costume, they done goofed.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 30, 2011)

What am I suppossed to think about Big Trouble in Little China? I felt like Kurt Russell's character, who always had to ask "What the hell is going on?" oO


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 30, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Bridesmaids felt more like a drama with some comedy thrown in. I think the only funny parts of the movie are with Melissa Mcarthy .
> 
> However I have not seen Horrible Bosses. I've seen the previews, and it looks hilarious. I wish Netflix would hurry up and get it already.



'Horrible Bosses' is so-so... the only reason to watch it is Charlie Day, he's consistently funny in it.


----------



## Amuro (Oct 30, 2011)

Kirath said:


> What am I suppossed to think about Big Trouble in Little China? I felt like Kurt Russell's character, who always had to ask "What the hell is going on?" oO



Your supposed to think it's awesome. I think that's a big part of it's charm the escalating craziness.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I feel like you said that about something else recently.



I don't remember the last time I saw a Rukia post that wasn't as negative as humanly possible.


----------



## Rukia (Oct 30, 2011)

Kirath said:


> What am I suppossed to think about Big Trouble in Little China? I felt like Kurt Russell's character, who always had to ask "What the hell is going on?" oO


That's how I felt too.  Just accept it for what it is.  A cheesy B movie.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Oct 30, 2011)

*Season of The Witch*

Why the hell did I watch this? I only got 20 minutes in before I felt like I was losing brain Cells . I guess my love of Ron Pearlman got the better of me.

*My rating*: 1/10


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

^ Terrible piece of shit that.

Has David Lynch ever produced a hit? Going thorough his films it seems to go from one flop to another.

Oh and who wants to take a shot at explaining the picture of Jack Nicholson at the end of the Shining. I've wracked my brains and nothing that would make sense.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Oct 30, 2011)

Tropa da Elite 2 10/10 

The Saga continues 

Wonderful movie....

If you haven't seen tropa da elite... Do it now. Then see Tropa da elite 2.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, Elephant Man got like 7 or 8 Oscar noms and had decent income. But was probably still not a hit.


And the Nicholson pic. I guess it meant how he became a part of the hotel? It's been a while since I watched it. Anyways, I didn't like the ending to that movie. Torrance just freezing to death while they escape felt a bit anticlimatic. His death was better in the book.


----------



## Kirath (Oct 30, 2011)

Rukia said:


> That's how I felt too.  Just accept it for what it is.  A cheesy B movie.



But... but...it's Spoony's favourite movie!


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2011)

I don't think I ever saw Big Trouble in Little China before. Is it worth it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Oct 30, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> ^ Terrible piece of shit that.
> 
> Has David Lynch ever produced a hit? Going thorough his films it seems to go from one flop to another.



A flop in what regard? His filmography is very solid from a quality perspective. 

'Eraserhead', 'Blue Velvet', 'Lost Highway', 'Mulholland Drive', etc. They're all solid flicks.



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Tropa da Elite 2 10/10
> 
> The Saga continues
> 
> ...



I fucking love the 'Elite Squad' films and the second one was straight up excellence. I can't wait to see Wagner Moura's American debut as the villain in 'Elysium'-- just another reason for me to feel excited about that flick.


----------



## Ennoea (Oct 30, 2011)

I found his death amusing, I know Kubrick didn't go for it but his frozen expression is too comic to be taken seriously.



> I don't think I ever saw Big Trouble in Little China before. Is it worth it?



It's pretty fun so yeah I'd say watch it.


----------



## αshɘs (Oct 30, 2011)

By hit, I assume Ennoea mostly meant commercial success and audience reception

But maybe Twin Peaks was a hit



> his frozen expression is too comic to be taken seriously



haha, that's true


----------



## Man in Black (Oct 30, 2011)

/thread


----------



## Tazmo (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

